# Lock It Up! Support Thread (Sisterlocs, Dreads, Freeform, Etc)



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2014)

I haven't seen any recent threads for those of us that have locked our hair so I decided to start one. The purpose of this thread is to offer support those of us who have decided to embark on a loc journey and others who are considering loc'ing. Please feel free to share your experiences, pics, regimen, or even ask questions.

*Please answer the following questions:

1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
5. What process did you use to start your locs?
6. How do you maintain your locs?
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?*

I'm going to answer these questions in another post. In the meantime, I'm tagging a few loc'd members. If you know anyone else who's loc'd, formerly loc'd, or interested in loc'ing, please tag them. Thanks!

ChasingBliss Foxglove *Happily Me*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 5, 2014)

*Please answer the following questions:

1. How long have you been on your loc journey? Since May 27, 2014

2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? I've always loved locs but I made the decision to lock for spiritual reasons.

3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd? For the rest of my life. 

4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform? Traditional. Diameter is slightly smaller than a pencil.

5. What process did you use to start your locs? I went to a Loctician who started my locs with 2 strand twists.

6. How do you maintain your locs? I haven't gone back to the Loctician since she started them for me. Although I think the young lady who started my locs did a great job, I feel more comfortable maintaining them myself. I retwist every 6 weeks using the Interlocking (Latching) method.

7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?* I* haven't used any commercial products since I started my loc journey. I rinse my hair daily with water. I "shampoo" my hair with a baking soda and water solution every 2 weeks. I spritz my hair with a 50/50 Aloe Vera Juice and Water mix daily, seal with EVCO, JBCO, and essential oils. I may try using conditioner once my locs have matured.*

I'll add pics this weekend.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 5, 2014)

Oh goodie, a new Loc thread!

Will come back to answer these questions later today.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 5, 2014)

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*
*Since July 17, 2014*

*2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*
*Dominican salons jacked my natural hair up, plus wanted to join DH (he's been loc'd for a decade or so)*

*3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?*
*At this point...for life.*

*4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?*
*Cultivated I beleive.* 

*5. What process did you use to start your locs?*
*I dont even know what the process is called. I went to a natural hair salon in Brooklyn on Fulton Street. She did what she called starter locs on my natural hair. They are not two strand twists though and I believe she did back combing. *


*6. How do you maintain your locs?*
*Well it's only be about 7 weeks for me so far. I washed them for the first time last week. Also I sleep with a satin scarf every night. Still being educated on maintenance (retwisting, etc) I will continue to go to the salon monthly and learn everything  I can in the process. At some point  I will stop going and maintain on my own. *


*7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?*
*Jane Carter producs, organic coconut/olive oil mixture ....will give deets when  I get home. *


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 5, 2014)

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
*I got sisterlocks installed Aug 18-19 of this year. They took 2 days (24h total) to install
*
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
*I was a loose natural for 4 years but started to dread detangling and manipulating my hair. I also was frustrated because no matter what I did I wasn't retaining like I'd like. After almost 2 years in wigs/braids/weaves something had to give so I did a lot of research and settled on sisterlocks. Another factor in my decision was when I did my wigs/weaves I used kinky/curly hair and I figured if I was dreading detangling this much with my APL hair, by the time my hair reached those lengths I would probably just leave my hair hidden forever instead. I love playing in my hair, I just hate detangling.
*
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
*At least until I reach WL or hip length*

4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
*Sisterlocks. I chose them because they have a lot of versatility and I still get to enjoy my curl pattern, I just don't have to deal with detangling anymore*

5. What process did you use to start your locs?
*Had them installed by a Sisterlock consultant. They're basically interlocks but with very specific parting and size requirements
*
6. How do you maintain your locs?
*I'm due for my first retightening 1 month from install and the one after that 5 weeks later. I have yet to see how often I'll need to go for retightenings but they say 4-6 weeks. In 6 months to 1 year I'll probably take the retightening class so I can do maintain them on my own
*
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?
*I Let the steam from the  shower wake them up in the morning or spritz with just water. For the first few months you're not supposed to use anything other than water and the starter shampoo so I haven't used anything else


----------



## Stormy (Sep 6, 2014)

Hey ladies! I'm not locked (thought about it though in the past), but just came to give my support! It's so cool to see a thread like this.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> *1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
> *I got sisterlocks installed Aug 18-19 of this year. They took 2 days (24h total) to install
> *
> 2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
> ...



Foxglove Thanks for posting! Sisterlocs are beautiful. I thought about getting them but the consultants in my area were too expensive. Keep us posted on your journey.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> *1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*
> *Since July 17, 2014*
> 
> *2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*
> ...



ChasingBliss Thanks for posting! I can't wait to hear more about your journey.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 8, 2014)

This weekend I did a ACV/baking soda soak. I filled a bin with warm water sprinkled some bs and about a half a cup of ACV. Then I dipped my entire head in it while massaging my scalp and squeezing my locs. In about 10 minutes, that water was sooooooooo brown my feelings were hurt  

But I was so glad to get all the residue out of my hair. Then I got in the shower and washed my hair with some diluted shampoo. 

My scalp felt so clean and my locs looked moisturized and shiny. I will definitley be doing this once per month.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 9, 2014)

Aww come on....a billion women on this site...surely there are more loc wearers 

Anywho, I will be going for my 3rd wash/retwist appointment. I wonder if she will notice that I've been messing with my hair. I've washed twice since I've seen her.... Oh well. Nothing unraveled or looks out of the ordinary soooo.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 9, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> This weekend I did a ACV/baking soda soak. I filled a bin with warm water sprinkled some bs and about a half a cup of ACV. Then I dipped my entire head in it while massaging my scalp and squeezing my locs. In about 10 minutes, that water was sooooooooo brown my feelings were hurt   But I was so glad to get all the residue out of my hair. Then I got in the shower and washed my hair with some diluted shampoo.  My scalp felt so clean and my locs looked moisturized and shiny. I will definitley be doing this once per month.



I saw somebody post a pic of the water after an acv/baking soda mix. Definitely gonna start doing this once my locs are more mature. I'm afraid of them unraveling


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 9, 2014)

Thank you for starting a new thread Platinum. I started this thread last year but decided against starting one for 2014 since it didn't get much response. 


*1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*
I started my locs in May 2012. 

*2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*
I had loose natural hair for about 4 years prior to starting my locs journey. I kinda grew tired of my hair and I was frustrated with styling it so I wanted a change and going back to relaxers was not an option.

*3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?*
Forever   I don't really know but I'm loving the journey so far!

*4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?*
I was very interested in having sisterlocks but decided to go with the interlock method which is very similar. There wasn't a sisterlock tech in my area at the time. I'm very happy with the size of my locks.

*5. What process did you use to start your locs?*
I started with two strand twists and eventually interlocked.

*6. How do you maintain your locs?*
I have a very simple regi. I wash my hair once or sometimes twice every week (I live in very hot climate so my hair gets sweaty). My hair is retwisted every 2 months, I plan to do it more often but it never works out that way. 

*7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?*
My selection of products is very limited where I live so I use the Jamaican Mango and Lime line exclusively. The products from the line that I use are: Island Oil, Cactus Gro, Protein Conditioner and Tingle Shampoo. I also use organic coconut oil sometimes.


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 9, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> This weekend I did a ACV/baking soda soak. I filled a bin with warm water sprinkled some bs and about a half a cup of ACV. Then I dipped my entire head in it while massaging my scalp and squeezing my locs. In about 10 minutes, that water was sooooooooo brown my feelings were hurt
> 
> But I was so glad to get all the residue out of my hair. Then I got in the shower and washed my hair with some diluted shampoo.
> 
> My scalp felt so clean and my locs looked moisturized and shiny. I will definitley be doing this once per month.



I saw Chescaleigh do this on youtube and wanted to try it on mine. Thanks for reminding me, I'll be doing this soon.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 9, 2014)

BrandNew  Thanks for posting! Hopefully we will stay active in this thread. I know loc'd heads are a minority on this site but I want to be able to rant and rave with other loc'd ladies. Sometimes I feel like our posts are lost in the Random Hair Thoughts thread. Plus I can do without rude or negative comments from other posters who don't see the beauty of our loc'd hair. 

Please feel free to tag other loc'd posters.


----------



## jhcprincess (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not locked up but just jumping in to say I had nooooo idea that you ladies had locs and I see your posts all the time lol. That's what I get for never being in the hair forum anymore. Does anyone have hair pictures?


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 9, 2014)

I'll be back with pictures later tonight.

Calling other loc'd ladies: jennboo MrsMe Ms. Alainious *Happily Me* daaiyah Ivonnovi Guapa1 1BalancedBeauty


----------



## MrsMe (Sep 9, 2014)

BrandNew I wish I could contribute to this thread but I combed out my locs a little over a year ago. After 4 years my locs just didn't suit me anymore.

Sent from my phone...typos and autocorrect galore


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2014)

I need to take more pics but I'm going to post these. Before loc'ing:









After:


----------



## Platinum (Sep 10, 2014)

I don't know why the pics are turned sideways  I'll try to edit that post later.

Yesterday. Excuse the crazy look on my face.



Most of the locs still look like two strand twists on the left side of my head. The right side is locking pretty fast. I don't really have any style options because my hair is pretty short. I usually wear headbands or a tam.


----------



## Ms. Alainious (Sep 10, 2014)

*I'm a little late to the party, but I was neck deep in exams 

Anyway, here goes:

1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
I started my locs in January of 2012, so just over 2.5 years.

2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
I was tired of bad experiences with relaxers, so I decided to transition. However, I wasn't willing to invest the time to learn which products would work for my loose natural hair. So I got loc'd up 

3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
As long as I'm still enjoying it. I'm excited to see how long they get. If they start to get too heavy, I can always trim them. 

4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
I have small traditional locs.

5. What process did you use to start your locs?
I had my locs started using comb coils.

6. How do you maintain your locs?
I do my own maintenance (stopped going to the stylist after about 5 months). I wash and deep condition every 2-3 weeks and palm roll my new growth. Sometimes I style, but most times I keep it simple (a.k.a. lazy )
 
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?
Shampoo: Drug store cheapy for clarifying, then Shea moisture.
Conditioner: Diluted deep conditioner applied with a spray bottle 

Fun fact: I was such a product junkie when I was relaxed, that despite giving away most of my stash and I still have NOT purchased ANY conditioner since I started transitioning almost 4 years ago *hangs head in shame* 


*


----------



## Atdow71 (Sep 11, 2014)

Please answer the following questions:

1. How long have you been on your loc journey? 
This is my 2nd set of locs.  My first set I grew for 10yrs & I cut them in June of 2012 because I wanted loose natural hair.  I started this set in January 2014. 

2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
I always knew I was going back to locing my hair, I just thought it would be later on down the line, not 1 yr 7 months after my bc.  I just love locs, I think they're beautiful & they suit me. 

3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
Forever(?) I thought I wanted loose natural hair & once I got my regimen down, it worked for me, but in the back of my mind I always missed my locs.  

4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
Traditional/ semi-free form since I don't retwist w/ every wash.

5. What process did you use to start your locs?
Comb coils

6. How do you maintain your locs?
I try to shampoo & dc every week.  I moisturize a few times a week.  I don't retwist often, but I curl my hair so you can't really tell that I need a retwist.  

7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?
Water, an oil of choice, taliah Wajid tight hold when I retwist


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 11, 2014)

One thing I have noticed is that many people who cut their locs off go right back to them.  Im not surprised though, they really are beautiful, low maintenance, versatile, etc.


----------



## mallysmommy (Sep 11, 2014)

Please answer the following questions:

1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
 I started my  journey Feb 16, 2014
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
I have been a loose natural for about six years now. I wanted to change it up. I was in the military for four of those years and locs are not allowed. 
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
For a while. it depends how things go. I haven't had the best of luck with my hair. It grows very slowly and I am impatient. Also it is very thin. I've wanted to rock a bald fade so maybe after locs I will cut my hair.
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
eh traditional? I'm not sure. they are thinner than a pencil in diameter.
5. What process did you use to start your locs?
I did them my self with two strand twists. I didn't measure or make perfect parts. just dug into my hair and started twisting. a lot of my locs vary in size. and they are starting to grow out in mop-toppish way.
6. How do you maintain your locs?
I have been  very bad to my hair. and haven't done much to them. just recently I have started to moisturize with essentials oils and daily water spritzes. I think I will start to dc weekly to combat some of this dehydration. I rarely retwist.
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs? 
essential oils (jojoba, almond, olive, shea butter) random conditioners. I retwist with Jamaican Mango and Lime locking gel.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 11, 2014)

I unloc'd in February of this year, but wanted to click and post in here to show my support.  

(I unlocked because of my thinning crown)

"Loc On Sista's!"


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 12, 2014)

Retwist appointment tomorrow.  My hair is growing. I can see that. Is it true that as it locs it will shrink for a while...but then get longer?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> Retwist appointment tomorrow.  My hair is growing. I can see that. Is it true that as it locs it will shrink for a while...but then get longer?



ChasingBliss I've heard that as well.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 13, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> Retwist appointment tomorrow.  My hair is growing. I can see that. Is it true that as it locs it will shrink for a while...but then get longer?



I've heard this as well. I was expecting that with my hair anyway since my hair has a tendency to keep shrinking


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2014)

It's been 6 weeks since my last retwist. I haven't decided if I'm going to do it again this weekend or wait a few more weeks. To piggyback on ChasingBliss question, I think the grow/shrink/grow phase occurs because baby locs swell then become more condensed. I'm starting to see this with my own hair now.

Question: do you have a preference about what you call your hairstyle? Do you prefer "locs" or "dreads"? I was thinking about how anal my ex boyfriend used to be about that. He hated to hear someone refer to his hair as "dreads". My current bf (who is Jamaican) says "dreads". I don't have a preference.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> I've heard this as well. I was expecting that with my hair anyway since my hair has a tendency to keep shrinking



Foxglove I believe you and I have the same type of hair. I went from shoulder length stretched before loc'ing to ear length after. I'm not going to lie, I can't wait until I get more length, at least to shoulder length again so I can at least be able to have more style options.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Sep 19, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Foxglove I believe you and I have the same type of hair. I went from shoulder length stretched before loc'ing to ear length after. I'm not going to lie, I can't wait until I get more length, at least to shoulder length again so I can at least be able to have more style options.



Yeah this happened to me too. She warned me that they have to use all of the hair to make a good size starter loc...so bra strap length regular hair for example will be neck length locs. 

I asked her last week about the shrinking in time as they develop...she said no they don't. They change form but they dont shrink although it may look like they do. I dunno, I hear too many people say there is a shink moment. I guess it's all perception. 


As for Platinum 's question, I prefer "locs" I actually cringe inside when I hear the word "dreads"


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 19, 2014)

I just have to chime in on Shrinkage: 

IMHO, one of the reason you experience shrinkage is due to the "newness" of the loc's.  Once they get some weight and maturity to them the shrinkage will significantly lessen.


----------



## *Happily Me* (Sep 19, 2014)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,



Platinum said:


> I haven't seen any recent threads for those of us that have locked our hair so I decided to start one. The purpose of this thread is to offer support those of us who have decided to embark on a loc journey and others who are considering loc'ing. Please feel free to share your experiences, pics, regimen, or even ask questions.
> 
> *Please answer the following questions:
> 
> ...


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Sep 28, 2014)

Bumping 

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey?

1/2 years

2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?

I have always admired locs and finally decided that I was ready to commit to trying them myself

3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?

As long as I can, before heaviness/thinning hairline becomes an issue. I figure, at least a decade or so

4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?

Small to medium sized traditional locs, often mistaken for sisterlocs.

5. What process did you use to start your locs?

Started my own with 2-strand twists

6. How do you maintain your locs?

Shampoo about once a week (trying to cut back though), spritz every other day with herbal braid spray, retwist about every 6 weeks.
 
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?

African Pride Herbal Braid Spray, Taliah Waajid Loc it Up Gel, avocado oil, coconut oil, Organix Shea Butter and Alma Oil shampoo*


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm interlocking my roots tonight, and will probably palm roll the ends to help tame this fuzziness. I'm four months into my loc journey and I have a feeling that I will be completely loc'd within the next few months. I'm still keeping my regimen simple but I tried a Dudu Osum natural herbal shampoo and I give it a thumbs up. I'll definitely purchase again.


----------



## BrandNew (Oct 7, 2014)

Taken today...

ETA: my hair in the picture is freshly washed, no products used after. Hence, the dry look.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 7, 2014)

BrandNew your locs are beautiful!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 7, 2014)

I used lock loops today. The curls were really pretty. I hope they last for a week or two


----------



## ckisland (Oct 10, 2014)

Just so ya'll know, I'm lurking in the shadows of this thread 

I may be making some moves this weekend


----------



## Platinum (Oct 11, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Just so ya'll know, I'm lurking in the shadows of this thread   I may be making some moves this weekend



ckisland  keep us posted!


----------



## ckisland (Oct 11, 2014)

Platinum said:


> ckisland  keep us posted!



Oh I will


----------



## ckisland (Oct 11, 2014)

ckisland said:


> Just so ya'll know, I'm lurking in the shadows of this thread
> 
> I may be making some moves this weekend



Nope!! I am not ready ! But I'm going to be cheering you ladies on in the wings. Don't be stingy with the pics


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 11, 2014)

Retwist today. She was especially brutal today 

I think I'll go every two months from this point on. DH is free forming now. Not sure how I feel about it but hey...


----------



## Harina (Oct 11, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> Retwist today. She was especially brutal today
> 
> I think I'll go every two months from this point on. DH is free forming now. Not sure how I feel about it but hey...



What do you mean by brutal?


----------



## Harina (Oct 11, 2014)

What resources if any did you guys use to learn more about locs?

Fsve youtue channels? Websites? Books?

Anyone check out this website? http://locdglory.com/

I read this book a while back. 

http://www.amazon.com/Nice-Dreads-I...UTF8&qid=1413063178&sr=1-4&keywords=locs+hair

 I think I am going to reread it because I am planning to loc before the end of the year. My hair is rebelling on me and I am not about this loose hair life anymore. No ma'am.

I also came across these but have not ordered them yet. http://www.amazon.com/Simply-Loc-Ba...TF8&qid=1413063178&sr=1-11&keywords=locs+hair

http://www.amazon.com/Loc-Journey-B...UTF8&qid=1413063178&sr=1-7&keywords=locs+hair


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 11, 2014)

Harina said:


> What do you mean by brutal?



The retwist process was very painful. More than usual. I found myself squinting and gritting my teeth. The first few appointments, it did not feel like this. I was wondering if I did anything that caused me to have any sensitivities.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 12, 2014)

Harina said:


> What resources if any did you guys use to learn more about locs?
> 
> Fsve youtue channels? Websites? Books?
> 
> ...



Harina I didn't find a lot of helpful websites but I watched lots of Youtubes videos before I loc'd. I can't remember everyone that I liked but here are a few:

Prettipoison27 has some informative videos:
https://www.youtube.com/user/prettipoison27/videos

Keisha Charmaine
https://www.youtube.com/user/OverXposedKC91/videos

Chescalocs
https://www.youtube.com/user/chescalocs/videos

Zen_Lioness81
https://www.youtube.com/user/1balancedbeauty/videos

Damian Walters (long videos)
https://www.youtube.com/user/damianjw84/videos

I'll let you know if I can remember any more. Hope this helps!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 12, 2014)

I think some of my locs are budding but I don't know if 8 weeks is too early. My hair is 4c so I figured it would loc fast but I didn't think the process would start this early. I have my retighten in 1.5 weeks so I'll ask my consultant then. I tried to get pics of a couple of the buds


----------



## Platinum (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxglove looks like you're making good progress. I love the size of your locs!


----------



## Atdow71 (Oct 13, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> I think some of my locs are budding but I don't know if 8 weeks is too early. My hair is 4c so I figured it would loc fast but I didn't think the process would start this early. I have my retighten in 1.5 weeks so I'll ask my consultant then. I tried to get pics of a couple of the buds



Foxglove - it's possible.  I started my Locs in January, & when I had my 2nd appt in Feb, my hair had already started locing & budding.  

Great progress!


----------



## Locedandloaded (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello all! I barely post but here are my responses: 

1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
22 months

2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
I was natural for two years prior to locing but I have incredibly thick 4A hair and as it got longer washday and styling were becoming time consuming and annoying. I was sick of having to get up early to style my hair. I liked my hair best and got the most compliments on it when it was away in braids or twists. I began to wonder why I was wasting so much time putting in and taking down braids and twists when I could get the same look with less maintenance with locs. Also I suffered really badly with breakage, SSKs and dryness regardless of what regime I used and whether or not I used heat. I'd spent a fortune on natural hair products to no avail. I remember on the day before had my locs installed, I washed my hair and conditioned it for the last time. I was late and my arms were so tired I put it in like four huge braids and called it a day lol. I was DONE with maintaining it.

3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
Forever!

4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
I started with sisterlocs and now have traditionals, due to combining and maintaining my hair myself. 

5. What process did you use to start your locs?
Interlocking

6. How do you maintain your locs?
Interlock once every 4-6 weeks, spray daily with an oil and water mix, shampoo and condition once a week. ACV wash once a month.

7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?[/COLOR][/B]
Coconut oil and water daily, sisterlocs conditioner once a week, sisterlocs shampoo once a week, ACV.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about using headwraps to help me get through the "awkward" stage and to protect my locs during the winter. I have a few scarfs but I'll probably go to Michael's or Joann's to buy fabric to make headwraps.

I love this!:


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 20, 2014)

Platinum that's a gele, normally worn by Nigerians for special occasions. To replicate it you would need stiff fabric so it will keep its form even during the folding and bending


----------



## Platinum (Oct 20, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> Platinum that's a gele, normally worn by Nigerians for special occasions. To replicate it you would need stiff fabric so it will keep its form even during the folding and bending



Thank you, Foxglove. I think they're beautiful. I should have posted something like this instead:






This would be better for everyday wear.


----------



## MiamiChic (Oct 20, 2014)

Sorry for the long post.

On friday at 4PM i said *** it & decided that i didnt care about every ones opinion regarding the idea of Ioc'ing my hair. Left work & went to Sallys to get Taliah Waajid's lock it up & of course they didnt have it. I drove all the way across town to get it. Im serious & decided that im not going to inform anyone on my decision. I did twists to get an idea of the look, put my hair away, and figure out the size i want. In doing so my mom already giving me a side eye like "so...you gonna take those out & let your hair be curly?" I said no, im gonna leave it like this & she bust out laughing talking about some yeah right.

As i mentioned, im embarking on this journey alone & its nice to have a support system especially for that "ugly" stage. I plan on taking out these twists and playing with my natural hair one last time before i make my twists bigger. I want thick locs but a full head of locs. Im still researching to see what size i should do my twists. Im beyond excited for this new journey.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 21, 2014)

I've been looking at my locs in a magnifying mirror and I could literally see the shed hairs around my temples twisted up into my locs. You really dont lose ANY of you hair when loc'd 

I am loving this journey so far. My locs are starting to hang downward. The growth is amazing. I've made a personal picture book on my computer chronicling it. I take 3 pics after each visit front, top and left side. 

Even my loctitian said my hair was growing very fast. So yeah, that made me happy


----------



## Platinum (Oct 25, 2014)

*Random thoughts*

I was planning to do a personal "no retwist until the new year challenge" but my Dad wants the family to get together for a family portrait around Thanksgiving. I already know I'm going to get the side-eye from my Mom and she'll probably suggest that I borrow one of her wigs.

I love Dudu Osum shampoo. This is going to be one of my staples. 

I can't wait to get some length. Right now, I'm looking like


----------



## Oasis (Oct 26, 2014)

1. How long have you been on your loc journey? *since april/may*
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? *my loose hair is too high maintenance for my lifestyle*
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd? *no current plans to return to loose hair, but you never know*
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?* traditional*
5. What process did you use to start your locs? *two strand twists*
6. How do you maintain your locs? *wash once a week and separate. retwist when i feel like it. usually every 5-6 weeks but because of some issues i'm having i think i need to retwist more often*
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs? *i use castor or olive oil but lately ive been using kinky curly products just to get rid of it*

so glad i found this thread! i need some major help. up until a few weeks ago i only used oil in my hair and aloe vera gel to retwist but i'm dealing with major buildup. i don't think it's product buildup because i had the same issues when i was loose but it was much easier to wash out back then. the only thing that helps is washing with acv and baking soda but that is much too harsh to do with any regularity. *how do you all combat scalp buildup?*

i also have very visible shed hair around my hairline. i shed the most there for some reason. i usually pick it out with tweezers but doesn't that defeat the purpose of having locs?

last issue is locking of the roots. when i wash i make sure to separate but my roots are still a mess. i will find hair that should be in one dread somehow makes it over to a dread in a totally different part of my head. *how/why does this keep happening? is this an issue that will lessen once they are more mature?*


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 26, 2014)

Platinum said:


> *Random thoughts*
> 
> I was planning to do a personal "no retwist until the new year challenge" but my Dad wants the family to get together for a family portrait around Thanksgiving. I already know I'm going to get the side-eye from my Mom and she'll probably suggest that I borrow one of her wigs.
> 
> ...



But you are seeing growth right? 



Oasis said:


> 1. How long have you been on your loc journey? *since april/may*
> 2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? *my loose hair is too high maintenance for my lifestyle*
> 3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd? *no current plans to return to loose hair, but you never know*
> 4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?* traditional*
> ...



One question i can answer you on is the build up. ACV and baking soda in a warm tub of water. Soak your head, swish it around squeeze your locs gently as you are doing it...also massage your scalp. I also tend to squeeze the base of my locs at the temple. This is where I see some build up due to me geling my temple hairs for neatness. 

I dont have scalp issues though. I think this soak may even help with that. My scalp is always clean and clear.  I am currently washing once per week as well. Well I try to hold out for two weeks after a wash/retwist at the salon.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 26, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> But you are seeing growth right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ChasingBliss, how often do you do the acv and baking soda? i was planning to do it once a month but it is so harsh and drying even monthly seems to often.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 26, 2014)

Oasis said:


> ChasingBliss, how often do you do the acv and baking soda? i was planning to do it once a month but it is so harsh and drying even monthly seems to often.



Oasis

Really? I dont really get the drying affect. My hair actually feels softer. I do it once per month as well.  In about 2 gallons of water or so, I use about a cup of acv and 2 to 3 tablespoons of baking soda.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 26, 2014)

Oasis castor oil for me is really sticky and attracts a lot of build up/lint. Maybe substituting that with a lighter oil might help with the build up


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2014)

ChasingBliss yes I'm getting good growth but I have major shrinkage.  

I haven't tried the baking soda/ACV wash yet but I've heard it's good for cleansing scalp and locs. I'll try it soon. I using get a little buildup from the Aloe Vera Gel, juice, and oils. Lately, I've been using Dudu Osum shampoo and it's great. It's a cleansing shampoo that doesn't strip my hair.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 27, 2014)

I've been watching lots of head wrap videos. I have a few scarves but I'll probably end up buying more fabric this week. Here are a few styles that I like:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tvt7mcGWhE8 (Quick and Easy)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10QF_Zj_EnQ (Queen Nefertiti)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-V3KNMgaKLU (Easy Head wrap-Rasta)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdoGtuDk_ds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAbulp5a-a0 (Zigzag)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zDX9NkJ__k

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u_18T0C3gnU (Regal)

Im planning to check out Gele tutorials sometime this week.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Oct 30, 2014)

My locs are now long enough to pin up or back and kind of get some style thing going on. But now my concern has become bobby pins. Sometimes in pinning them a certain way for a style it seems to work better when I stick a bobby pin through a loc to hold it down. Most of them I dont have to do that with but there are some stubborn ones.

Will sticking pins through it damage the integrity of the loc over time? How do you guys use pins and which ones do you use? The open ones (like me) or closed? Help.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Oct 30, 2014)

I was watching a Nerissa Irving video the other day. It was the latest update to her beauty regimen. She admitted that she uses tights (leggings) to wrap her super long locs. I want to try it this winter but, at the same time, am afraid someone might notice. LOL


----------



## prettybyrd (Oct 31, 2014)

Can you start locs from mini twists? I know you're not supposed to start them too small, but what about sisterlocks, they're pretty small?

TIA!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2014)

prettybyrd said:


> Can you start locs from mini twists? I know you're not supposed to start them too small, but what about sisterlocks, they're pretty small?  TIA!



prettybyrd yes they can be started from mini-twists. They can be combined later if you want thicker locs.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 1, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> My locs are now long enough to pin up or back and kind of get some style thing going on. But now my concern has become bobby pins. Sometimes in pinning them a certain way for a style it seems to work better when I stick a bobby pin through a loc to hold it down. Most of them I dont have to do that with but there are some stubborn ones.  Will sticking pins through it damage the integrity of the loc over time? How do you guys use pins and which ones do you use? The open ones (like me) or closed? Help.


 ChasingBliss that's a good question. I haven't started using bobby pins. I was thinking about trying a loc-hawk style but I think  just going to use headbands and headwraps for a while until my locs mature.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 1, 2014)

Just washed my hair and retwisted the front only--the locs that frame my face. I left the rest alone. I got that idea from one of my YouTube faves Jasmine Rose.


----------



## Oasis (Nov 2, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> Just washed my hair and retwisted the front only--the locs that frame my face. I left the rest alone. I got that idea from one of my YouTube faves Jasmine Rose.



i do this about every other time i retwist. i'm not sure of the exact count but i think i have around 80ish and i can't be bothered to retwist my whole head every time. i'm so lazy.

i've been having really weird dreams lately. the night before last i dreamt some of them were falling out at my hairline  and last night i had a dream that my cousin flat ironed them and found tracks glued to my scalp.


----------



## Arian (Nov 6, 2014)

This thread is right on time!  I am planning to loc my hair before the end of the year.  I am getting ready to turn 30 (in March) and I want to do something substantial.  I just had my "naptural birthday" and "she" turned 4 this year!  

I will be watching this thread closely.  The only things I am concerned about thus far are thinning edges and maintenance.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 6, 2014)

Oasis said:


> i do this about every other time i retwist. i'm not sure of the exact count but i think i have around 80ish and i can't be bothered to retwist my whole head every time. i'm so lazy.
> 
> i've been having really weird dreams lately. the night before last i dreamt some of them were falling out at my hairline  and last night i had a dream that my cousin flat ironed them and found tracks glued to my scalp.



 Sounds like the type of dreams I have sometimes.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 6, 2014)

Arian said:


> This thread is right on time!  I am planning to loc my hair before the end of the year.  I am getting ready to turn 30 (in March) and I want to do something substantial.  I just had my "naptural birthday" and "she" turned 4 this year!
> 
> I will be watching this thread closely.  *The only things I am concerned about thus far are thinning edges and maintenance*.



Yes, my edges are my biggest concern so I have become extra anal (as if that's possible for me) about them. I have a whole regimen dedicated to them alone.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 6, 2014)

Arian said:


> This thread is right on time!  I am planning to loc my hair before the end of the year.  I am getting ready to turn 30 (in March) and I want to do something substantial.  I just had my "naptural birthday" and "she" turned 4 this year!    I will be watching this thread closely.  The only things I am concerned about thus far are thinning edges and maintenance.



This is hilarious because I wasn't even thinking about it but that's the same exact timeline I was on. I got mine at 30 after just over 4 years natural


----------



## Arian (Nov 6, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> Yes, my edges are my biggest concern so I have become extra anal (as if that's possible for me) about them. I have a whole regimen dedicated to them alone.



ChasingBliss, what is your regimen?  Have you noticed any thinning at all?


----------



## Arian (Nov 6, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> This is hilarious because I wasn't even thinking about it but that's the same exact timeline I was on. I got mine at 30 after just over 4 years natural



Foxglove, starting a loc journey has always been an end goal, but I originally said age 50.  Somehow, though, 30 just makes more sense.  

Who knows?  I may turn 40 and do something different, like chop again!  The beauty of it is that it is hair and it can change so much!  I want to experience it all.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 6, 2014)

Arian said:


> ChasingBliss, what is your regimen?  Have you noticed any thinning at all?





Arian
No I havent had that problem since starting my locs.

Rogaine is number 1. I massage my edges and temples morning and night with it. 
Also, each evening when I come in I spritz my hair with a solution of water, essential rosemary, sage and lavender oil and jojoba oil.  When  I shower each morning, after washing my face, I use organic raw honey for a facial mask while lathering up. I also slather this honey on my edges/hairline. Then I just rinse it off. Honey is very good for your follicles...there is lots of info on honey and hair growth on the Internet. It's not just a humectant for the skin. 

There may be one two nights per week that I will refrain from Rogaine and just massage my temples/edges with JBCO. 

My edges were growing in very fast and I honestly thank Rogaine for that more than anything. I remember within 3 months I saw massive amounts of baby hairs filling in thin spots. This thing is my life saver. I had been using it before I got locs.... And because I heard so many disaster stories about what locs can do to your edges IF YOU ARE NOT CAREFUL...I knew I'd continue to use it. 

Free forming is in my future too.  I am becoming more ok with now that I am seeing a lot of loc wearers on YT who are showing that it does not have to look crazy. In fact I've seen some beautiful styles with free form locs.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm locking my hair, too.  I've been thinking about it for years, but I finally feel ready.  I'm so excited!  I'm still doing research, but I think that I will use the interlock method to lock my hair for my birthday next month.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Nov 7, 2014)

Alright ladies so I'm joining you all.

I just had my appt on Wednesday. I had been thinking about doing locs for a while but I wasn't ready to commit to it. Now I am. 

My most recent BC was in January. I measured my air before the appt and it was roughly 5 inches. Now it's roughly half that length, maybe even little less than that. I feel the link is somewhat ackward and the locs don't really frame my face in a very flattering way right now. Yesterday, I pinned one side up and today I have a stretchy headband on. I purchased several of those and couple beanies to help me through this. 

I started with comb coils. Since my hair is not very dense, I had the loctition do them on the small side. I figured I can combine them later, if necessary. 

At this moment, I plan on washing my hair weekly. I heard water helps with the process and with my texture I figure I'll need to help it a long as much a possible. I'm not sure if I'll have to retwist each time I wash or if I can get away with retwisting with every other wash or 3rd wash, because I'd like to avoid over-twisting as much as possible. Guess I'll find that out next week.

I really enjoyed my appt. The lady combed my hair with conditioner in while I was at the sink (which I don't think I've ever experienced) and overall was just really gentle with it. I hope it is just as gentle when I go back to her for retwist. I imagine it might be as gentle if she has to go in an reestablish parts I may mess up while washing and twisting my hair on my own. 

I forgot to ask her what she twisted my hair with. Whatever it was, my hair felt light and not crunchy afterwards. I think she put caster oil on my scalp. She also suggested I use that or coconut oil at home. 

Been watching and rewatching YT videos like crazy. I'll probably be in search of some more today.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm glad to see that there more loc'd ladies on this site! 

 I'm a little more than 5 months in on my journey now and I have to admit that I can understand why people call it a journey. I have become more "conscious". I'm more aware of what I eat and who I associate with now. Has anyone else gone through this stage as well? I seem to have lost a few friends along my journey. . I'm also starting to consider free-forming my Locs in the future.


----------



## prettybyrd (Nov 7, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I'm glad to see that there more loc'd ladies on this site!
> 
> I'm a little more than 5 months in on my journey now and I have to admit that I can understand why people call it a journey. *I have become more "conscious". I'm more aware of what I eat and who I associate with now.* Has anyone else gone through this stage as well? I seem to have lost a few friends along my journey. . I'm also starting to consider free-forming my Locs in the future.



That's very interesting, and it makes me think about some stuff I read this past Sunday on the history of locs.  Apparently only priests and other holy persons were allowed to wear them originally because locs were considered a sign of spiritual enlightenment attainable only by holy people and it was a way for the gods to recognize the holy from everyone else.    

Lay people were not allowed to wear their hair locked because it was assumed that no lay person was strong enough to live according to the 77 Commandments that holy people did, and those 77 Commandments had to be kept by all holy people.  

When a holy person with locs violated one of the commandments, it meant punishment that was much more harsh than that of a lay person who committed the same offense. The post was pretty interesting, I'm not doing it justice.  After reading it I thought about the people I know who began experiencing a sort of "consciousness" after starting locs, and your post Platinum, reminded me. 

Forgive me if you already knew this.  I'm sharing this like it's new to everyone.


----------



## Arian (Nov 7, 2014)

My loc appointment is Dec 2. She will be doing two strand twists to start. I am nervous and excited at the same time. But I am ready...

I have also been cleaning up shop as far as people are concerned. I also think with more clarity now, and I don't even have locs yet. I deactivated my Facebook account (at least until I am fully loced), and only allow myself to login to this forum for loc support. All other social media outlets are not active at the moment. It's like I am getting ready for the connection. 

I feel bad about my current eating habits, so maybe that means I want to change those too. I have upped my supplement intake and also take immune boosters.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 8, 2014)

I will be lurking this thread. Been thinking about locking since i was in my teens.

 But i wanted to post this amazing loc utuber. Her locs are absolutely gorg! Her name is joy marilie. She has sum great hair styles too.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 8, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I will be lurking this thread. Been thinking about locking since i was in my teens.
> 
> But i wanted to post this amazing loc utuber. Her locs are absolutely gorg! Her name is joy marilie. She has sum great hair styles too.



Yeah, I love her locs. I subscribe to her youtubes also. She has some beautiful styles.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Nov 9, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I will be lurking this thread. Been thinking about locking since i was in my teens.
> 
> But i wanted to post this amazing loc utuber. Her locs are absolutely gorg! Her name is joy marilie. She has sum great hair styles too.



I follow her on IG but didn't know she had a YouTube. Awesome!


----------



## Arian (Nov 11, 2014)

The more I look at pictures of gorgeous locs, the more I want them. It is amazing to me that 5 years ago, I was talking about how I would never go natural. That same year, I got my last relaxer. And now, this loc journey is so important. 

Funny how your mind can change!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 11, 2014)

I asked my loctician what pattern she uses for my retis. She doesn't know it but December is the last time I'll be seeing her. I think she charges too much and there is a new loctician who just got sisterlock certified much closer to where I live


----------



## Arian (Nov 12, 2014)

Can someone tell me what the budding stage was like for you? Any loc'd ladies start locs from longer lengths?


----------



## kandiekj100 (Nov 12, 2014)

After 6 days into this journey, I've washed my hair yesterday for the first time. However, I did not retwist. My scalp was itching and no amount of oil or scalp massaging was going to make it feel any better. 

My roots are puffy, but my comb coils did not unravel. OMG, the shrinkage...I'm wearing a soft headband and the style doesn't look too bad. 

I have noticed that I'm doing the same things I did when I first went natural and was sporting my TWA, which is refuse to leave the house without makeup, earrings and wearing decent clothes. I just want to make sure, that with what's going on with my hair, I don't look bummy.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2014)

Arian said:


> Can someone tell me what the budding stage was like for you? Any loc'd ladies start locs from longer lengths?



Arian my locs started to bud within the first two to three weeks of my journey. It was probably because I rinsed my hair frequently. Most of the buds formed in the middle of the loc, others formed closer to the root. I don't think I had any of them to form on the ends.


----------



## Arian (Nov 12, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Arian my locs started to bud within the first two to three weeks of my journey. It was probably because I rinsed my hair frequently. Most of the buds formed in the middle of the loc, others formed closer to the root. I don't think I had any of them to form on the ends.



Great! I wonder how long mine will take to bud. I will post in this thread on Dec 2 when my twists are installed.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm thinking about retwisting my locs today. I was planning to wait until Thanksgiving but I'll probably be busy with work until then. I want to try palmrolling but I wash/rinse my hair almost everyday.


----------



## Arian (Nov 20, 2014)

I am trying so hard to not start my locs tomorrow! Lol...

I think it is important to exercise patience at this point, if not to just hold on to a bit of it as I transition from loose natural hair to locs. It just seems that my hair is frustrating me even more now that I have made the decision to start locs. 

The countdown to December 2 officially begins.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 20, 2014)

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about retwisting my locs today. I was planning to wait until Thanksgiving but I'll probably be busy with work until then. I want to try palmrolling *but I wash/rinse my hair almost everyday*.



Yeah, if youre gonna wash/rinse daily....you should probably not waste time retwisting 



I've decided not to go back to the loctician until January.


----------



## Arian (Nov 20, 2014)

Anybody willing to post pictures?


----------



## Atdow71 (Nov 20, 2014)

Here's a piccs of my first set


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2014)

Today is National Head Wrap Day. I rocked this today.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 20, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> Yeah, if youre gonna wash/rinse daily....you should probably not waste time retwisting   I've decided not to go back to the loctician until January.



ChasingBliss I think I'm going to stick with interlocking for now.


----------



## Arian (Nov 21, 2014)

Atdow71 said:


> Here's a piccs of my first set



NICE!!!! 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## melisandre (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm thinking about starting a set of braidlocs. If I do, I'll definitely come back to post pics.  

A few years ago had a set of locs started, but I combed them out after 3 months or so. I wasn't happy with the parts, the size, etc. and wasn't too fond of the loctician. It's difficult to find good stylist in my city. So, I'm definitely diy as much as possible.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## Arian (Nov 26, 2014)

Well, I have 6 more days left until my install. The closer the day gets, the more nervous I become. I don't know why since twists can be taken down if for some reason I change my mind. 

I sat down and washed/detangled my hair for the last time on Sunday. For the first year or so, I won't be washing my own hair-will leave that for the loctitian to do. 

I really want to make a commitment to this, so I hope she does a good job. She seems to have a good reputation and a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey how many locs do you all have? 

I just counted and I have 55. I wish it were at least 70 but everyone tells me I have a good amount and a good size. So I stopped fretting.


----------



## Arian (Nov 30, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> Hey how many locs do you all have?
> 
> I just counted and I have 55. I wish it were at least 70 but everyone tells me I have a good amount and a good size. So I stopped fretting.



Are you supposed to tell them how many locs you want when you have them installed? I have no idea what to say. My appointment is Tuesday...can't believe how close it is now! Also, am I supposed to specify a parting pattern?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2014)

Arian said:


> Are you supposed to tell them how many locs you want when you have them installed? I have no idea what to say. My appointment is Tuesday...can't believe how close it is now! Also, am I supposed to specify a parting pattern?


 Arian I think it's easier to tell the loctician what size you'd like. In my case, the young lady asked me about sizing preference, I asked for pencil-sized. They were smaller than I expected but in time, they started to swell. Now, they're pencil sized in diameter.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> Hey how many locs do you all have?  I just counted and I have 55. I wish it were at least 70 but everyone tells me I have a good amount and a good size. So I stopped fretting.



ChasingBliss I haven't counted mine yet.


----------



## Arian (Nov 30, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Arian I think it's easier to tell the loctician what size you'd like. In my case, the young lady asked me about sizing preference, I asked for pencil-sized. They were smaller than I expected but in time, they started to swell. Now, they're pencil sized in diameter.



Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 30, 2014)

So I have to schedule my retightenings at either 4 or 5 weeks from now on. I'm at 5 1/2 weeks right now with my appointment in 1 week and I have a mini fro underneath my locs which I ordinarily wouldn't mind but I know it will be harder to keep to the original parts with too much new growth. I have been going through and making sure my roots don't mat. The downside of having locs these small with my texture is they keep wanting to join together so I'll have to separate 2 or 3 locks at the root that are trying to merge


----------



## Arian (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxglove, is this something I will need to watch with traditional locs as well?


----------



## Arian (Nov 30, 2014)

Foxglove, is this something I will need to watch with traditional locs as well?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 30, 2014)

Arian said:


> Foxglove, is this something I will need to watch with traditional locs as well?



Arian I'm not sure but from what I read the risk is always there especially if you go for long periods between retightenings but it's easier to keep larger locs separate (for example ex it would be easier to separate the roots of 100 locs than it would for 400 locs). My hair did this in mini twists too so I knew what to expect


----------



## ChasingBliss (Nov 30, 2014)

Arian said:


> *Are you supposed to tell them how many locs you want when you have them installed?* I have no idea what to say. My appointment is Tuesday...can't believe how close it is now! Also, am I supposed to specify a parting pattern?



LOL no ....well not that I know of. I just felt like counting my locs.  You can however tell them the size you want. I wanted smaller ones at the time but my loctician told me that my hair was too thin for the size loc I wanted. So she gave me what she thought would best work with my hair type.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 30, 2014)

Arian said:


> Are you supposed to tell them how many locs you want when you have them installed? I have no idea what to say. My appointment is Tuesday...can't believe how close it is now! Also, am I supposed to specify a parting pattern?



No just tell them about how big or small you want them to be. I would go with pictures


----------



## Arian (Nov 30, 2014)

All of you are so helpful! My next post in this thread will be photos of my starter locs (two strand twists).


----------



## Platinum (Nov 30, 2014)

I forgot to mention that I'm 6 months into my Loc'd journey as of November 27. I believe I'm in the teenage stage now because I have a few unruly locs that want to stand up like Alfalfa from The Little Rascals. I can't wait until I get some "hang time". I kinda envy those that can shake their locs.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 1, 2014)

I am looking forward to these things maturing so I can henna again


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 1, 2014)

Hi all, 

I'm 2 months into my Sisterlocks. So far, I'm loving them. I was natural for about 4 years. I'm glad I got the time to get to know my natural hair as a loose natural. I chose Sisterlocks because I like the styling options I have with them. I do twist-outs, braid-outs, and updos, with them, at the moment. When I don't feel like playing in my hair, I wear head wraps. I'm just ready for them to get longer and fill in more.


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

It seems that everyone makes it to the 4 year mark with loose natural hair before deciding to loc. 

*backs out of thread until tomorrow evening*http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Arian (Dec 2, 2014)

My last twistout before the two strands are installed..

I look sad. 

This is a bittersweet moment! Sorry the pic is sideways.


----------



## Arian (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm all done! Will post pics when I get home...after I eat and get some of the product residue off my skin, lol. My face will break out really quick if it has a film on it. 

She was quick and efficient!


----------



## Arian (Dec 2, 2014)

Here they are! Again, for some reason, when I upload pics from my phone, they upload sideways.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 2, 2014)

Arian said:


> Here they are! Again, for some reason, when I upload pics from my phone, they upload sideways.



That's a good size. Your hair looks sooo shiny! ! Ur locs are gonna look so nice.

How long was ur hair prior to the twists?  Whenever I decide to loc, i want to be a good length 1st.


----------



## Arian (Dec 2, 2014)

Hello 

I'm not sure exactly how long my hair is...I have never straightened it, so I don't know the true length. My guess would be bra strap length, but I have cut my hair several times over the years. In fact, I cut an inch or two back in September.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 3, 2014)

Arian Congratulations!  Keep us updated on your loc'd journey!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 3, 2014)

Yay Arian you did it!!!  Get ready for a journey . Those twists are soooo beautiful..


----------



## Arian (Dec 3, 2014)

Thanks ladies! I'm very excited about this new journey. I feel as though I could have done a better job caring for my hair as a loose natural. This loc journey gives me a second chance to get it right (in some ways).  I'll definitely be in this thread... A LOT! 

My loctitian did an awesome job! I'm excited to know she will be caring for my hair until it matures. She has even talked about teaching me how to re-twist after I visit her for a few maintenance sessions. My first maintenance appointment is December 30.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Dec 4, 2014)

This is my 1 month update

I went back for my first retwisting by the loctician. It is my second retwist, but I did the first one myself. 

Here are pictures of my hair before the appoint with and without flash

 

and after the retwist, with and without flash



I was afraid that my hair would hurt because of all the tangling, but she was still gentle with my hair. I enjoyed the whole process from the wash to the retwist. I just hate sitting under the dryer.


----------



## Arian (Dec 4, 2014)

Just beautiful! ^


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Dec 4, 2014)

Arian kandiekj100. You both look beautiful! I sometimes wish I would have gone to an experienced locitation to start my locs. They would have had a better perspective as to whether they were being started 'too small' for my texture, density, etc.


----------



## Arian (Dec 5, 2014)

My coworker and I counted my "locs" today and I have 133! 

Wow!


----------



## Arian (Dec 8, 2014)

kandiekj100, what are you using to moisturize?  Any other ladies with starters have a moisturizer recommendation?


----------



## Arian (Dec 8, 2014)

1BalancedBeauty said:


> @Arian @kandiekj100. You both look beautiful! I sometimes wish I would have gone to an experienced locitation to start my locs. They would have had a better perspective as to whether they were being started 'too small' for my texture, density, etc.



That's your hair in the avi, right?


----------



## kandiekj100 (Dec 9, 2014)

Arian said:


> kandiekj100, what are you using to moisturize?  Any other ladies with starters have a moisturizer recommendation?



That's a good question. Mostly just water and I don't even do that too often. Most times when I hop in the shower I leave my shower cap on, but every so often I'll just hop in without it. While I don't rinse my hair, I do allow steam and whatever water lands on my hair to moisturize it. For the first few weeks I was putting coconut oil it. However, just now I'm realizing that I have not put any coconut oil on it since my retwist. I have put caster oil concoction on my scalp though. And since my hair is so short, I'm sure it still winding up on my hair. Perhaps that's why I don't feel the need to put anything directly on my hair just yet. Since it has only been a week since my last retwist I'm sure I'll revisit the coconut oil on my hair in the coming weeks. Also I have also put shea moisture coconut & Hibiscus Hold and Shine Moisture Mist and that seems to be okay. 

I don't why I can't ever just give a simple answer. Sorry.


----------



## Arian (Dec 9, 2014)

kandiekj100 said:


> That's a good question. Mostly just water and I don't even do that too often. Most times when I hop in the shower I leave my shower cap on, but every so often I'll just hop in without it. While I don't rinse my hair, I do allow steam and whatever water lands on my hair to moisturize it. For the first few weeks I was putting coconut oil it. However, just now I'm realizing that I have not put any coconut oil on it since my retwist. I have put caster oil concoction on my scalp though. And since my hair is so short, I'm sure it still winding up on my hair. Perhaps that's why I don't feel the need to put anything directly on my hair just yet. Since it has only been a week since my last retwist I'm sure I'll revisit the coconut oil on my hair in the coming weeks. Also I have also put shea moisture coconut & Hibiscus Hold and Shine Moisture Mist and that seems to be okay.
> 
> I don't why I can't ever just give a simple answer. Sorry.



I'm glad to get an answer! Last night, I mixed distilled water and a little of Shea Moisture Olive & Green Tea oil blend in a mist sprayer. I didn't want to overdo it. Misting helps to not distribute too much water (didn't want a drippy head). That worked okay, but not great. My ends still feel dry, so I may mist my hair again later in the week and rub a bit of oil on my ends. My scalp is a bit itchy/flaky, so I will be oiling my scalp tonight after I get home from work.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 9, 2014)

Arian said:


> kandiekj100, what are you using to moisturize?  Any other ladies with starters have a moisturizer recommendation?



For sisterlocks they recommend using just water but since yours were started with twists I can recommend what I used for moisturizing my twists






My absolutely favorite was Taliah Waajid protective mist bodifier. It was thick so I would either spray it in my hand and moisturize like you would with a cream or I would mix it with water and spritz it on my twists





Oyin handmade hair dew mixed with water to make a spritz

The reason I diluted both was so I wouldn't have build up


----------



## Arian (Dec 9, 2014)

Foxglove said:


> For sisterlocks they recommend using just water but since yours were started with twists I can recommend what I used for moisturizing my twists
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foxglove, thanks so much!!!  I think I have heard good things about the Protective Mist Bodifier!  I will look into both products--I think Target sells both, so that's good.  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 9, 2014)

Arian, I'm certainly no expert but I'm not sure if you should be moisturizing them as much yet. Im thinking you need some time for it to loc up. The more moisturizing you do the more softened your twists will remain thus prolonging the locing process. If Im wrong someone please chime in. I'm still learning myself but this was something I was told by my loctician and dh--he's been loc'd for about 10 yrs.


----------



## Arian (Dec 9, 2014)

ChasingBliss said:


> @Arian, I'm certainly no expert but I'm not sure if you should be moisturizing them as much yet. Im thinking you need some time for it to loc up. The more moisturizing you do the more softened your twists will remain thus prolonging the locing process. If Im wrong someone please chime in. I'm still learning myself but this was something I was told by my loctician and dh--he's been loc'd for about 10 yrs.



Ahhhh, that makes sense.  So just misting them with oil should do?  I don't plan to moisturize daily or anything.  Maybe once a week with water only?  ChasingBliss

My loctitian mentioned just oil, but she also said I could use a cream as long as I emulsified the heck out of it--but I don't want the buildup.


----------



## Locedandloaded (Dec 9, 2014)

Arian I've been loced for two years and come from a family of locers. I'm also training to be a loctician myself. Having said that I'm no expert but I've always been told/taught that any products which provide 'slip' or condition should be avoided when locing as the aim to to get hair to tangle. Products which provide slip will prevent locing and creamy products cause build up. Washing hair is fine and misting lightly with water or a light oil every couple of days is fine. Best to wash with a clear shampoo as well.


----------



## Arian (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks ladies!  I need to stop looking at my hair so much, but I notice that I have pesky single strand knots on some of my twists.  Should this concern me or does it not matter since I am locing up?


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 9, 2014)

Arian said:


> Thanks ladies!  I need to stop looking at my hair so much, but I notice that I have pesky single strand knots on some of my twists.  Should this concern me or does it not matter since I am locing up?



I would leave the SSKs alone. They will eventually be a part of the loc. You just need to keep two individual locs from fusing together. Otherwise let them do their thing


----------



## Locedandloaded (Dec 9, 2014)

Arian said:


> Thanks ladies!  I need to stop looking at my hair so much, but I notice that I have pesky single strand knots on some of my twists.  Should this concern me or does it not matter since I am locing up?



Nope, no need to worry about them as they'll eventually become part of the loc!


----------



## Locedandloaded (Dec 9, 2014)

It was my two year loc-versary this week. First picture is the first day, second picture is this week. It's weird looking at this picture I see a change in my locs but on a daily basis I worry that my hair hasn't grown.


----------



## Arian (Dec 9, 2014)

Locedandloaded said:


> It was my two year loc-versary this week. First picture is the first day, second picture is this week. It's weird looking at this picture I see a change in my locs but on a daily basis I worry that my hair hasn't grown.



Love your hair!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 10, 2014)

Arian said:


> kandiekj100, what are you using to moisturize?  Any other ladies with starters have a moisturizer recommendation?



Arian I keep it simple. I use Aloe Vera Juice and water mix as a moisturizer and it works well for me.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 10, 2014)

Locedandloaded said:


> View attachment 287423
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your locs are gorg!!! How often do you have to re-twist?


----------



## Locedandloaded (Dec 10, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Your locs are gorg!!! How often do you have to re-twist?



Thank you! I re-twist every 4-6 weeks. Any longer than that and they start to combine.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 10, 2014)

This morning when I woke up, (had no scarf on when I use a satin pillow case). I was lying on my back and when I attempted to turn my head...I had trouble moving because my locs were caught behind me LOL. 

Even though it was at the very top near my shoulders, it told me that my hair was inching towards my back. I also notice that they are falling into place as they grow...not stick every which way. They want to hang now. YAYAH.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 10, 2014)

I had to delay my retighten again because of my work schedule. I'm getting it done today at 7 weeks. I will never wait this long again if possible. I really want to learn how to do my own retightens so I'm not at the mercy of a loctician if life happens. She already told me this session going to take longer than normal 
On a positive note I've officially had these in for 16 weeks


----------



## Arian (Dec 10, 2014)

8 days in and I have the itchiest scalp!  I oiled my scalp yesterday, and it is still itching.  I find myself doing the "extension pat", rather than serious scratching.  I also have serious hand in hair syndrome, so I'm going to have to work on that.  I may have to put my oil in an applicator bottle and oil it that way to really get the oil concentrated on my scalp (I did the misting instead).


----------



## Locedandloaded (Dec 11, 2014)

Arian said:


> 8 days in and I have the itchiest scalp!  I oiled my scalp yesterday, and it is still itching.  I find myself doing the "extension pat", rather than serious scratching.  I also have serious hand in hair syndrome, so I'm going to have to work on that.  I may have to put my oil in an applicator bottle and oil it that way to really get the oil concentrated on my scalp (I did the misting instead).



Have you tried tea tree oil?  I use just a small amount but I find it works wonders for my scalp itchiness.


----------



## Arian (Dec 11, 2014)

Locedandloaded said:


> Have you tried tea tree oil?  I use just a small amount but I find it works wonders for my scalp itchiness.



I actually did last night. I found a previous oil concoction that I made a while ago with jojoba, lavender essential and tea tree oil. I applied that and my scalp feels so much better.


----------



## Arian (Dec 11, 2014)

Question: I have one twist that has unraveled a bit on the very end. I don't want to twist it back myself, as I twist a bit differently than she does. Is this a bad idea?


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 11, 2014)

The day of reckoning has come. My family will be seeing my locs for the first time in a few hours


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 11, 2014)

Arian said:


> Question: I have one twist that has unraveled a bit on the very end. I don't want to twist it back myself, as I twist a bit differently than she does. Is this a bad idea?



If you think the twist will unravel before you go back to see her then you may as well retwist as well as you can in the same direction she did, otherwise you will have to start that one all over again


----------



## Arian (Dec 11, 2014)

Here is a pic. I guess it is not that bad. I doubt if it will unravel too much further.


----------



## Oasis (Dec 12, 2014)

Arian i washed my hair about 5 days after locing and moisturized the next day so i think it depends on your hair type. my hair type is NAPPY. my hair does not unravel, it prefers to tangle. 

7 months in and im like 98.3% locked. i just want them to thicken up. i hate that they're so small.


----------



## Arian (Dec 12, 2014)

Oasis said:


> Arian i washed my hair about 5 days after locing and moisturized the next day so i think it depends on your hair type. my hair type is NAPPY. my hair does not unravel, it prefers to tangle.
> 
> 7 months in and im like 98.3% locked. i just want them to thicken up. i hate that they're so small.



My hair texture is strange. It's like a cross between fine and coarse- guess it depends on how moisturized the hair is, but it definitely changes frequently. May take me longer to loc.  

Your hair is lovely!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Dec 12, 2014)

Arian said:


> Here is a pic. I guess it is not that bad. I doubt if it will unravel too much further.
> View attachment 287773



Arian That doesn't look like very much unraveling to me. I'd maybe just twirl the end around my finger in the direction of the twist.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 12, 2014)

My mom thought they were mini twists and said she liked them. I didn't correct her. The second she hears the word "lock" her opinion will change. I just have to make it through this few days then I'll be set for a few months until I see her again


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 12, 2014)

Arian that doesn't look bad


----------



## Arian (Dec 16, 2014)

Thinking ahead:  Can I use the SheaMoisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil line to wash my hair?  The shampoo is black, not clear, so I was wondering.  It also contains shea butter, so I don't know if it will cause build up.


----------



## Locedandloaded (Dec 16, 2014)

Arian said:


> Thinking ahead:  Can I use the SheaMoisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil line to wash my hair?  The shampoo is black, not clear, so I was wondering.  It also contains shea butter, so I don't know if it will cause build up.



I used to use Taliah Waajid Black Earth Shampoo and didn't notice any problems. I don't think it should cause you too many problems. Is it a moisturising shampoo? Does it mention anything about it helping with detangling on the bottle?


----------



## Arian (Dec 16, 2014)

Locedandloaded said:


> I used to use Taliah Waajid Black Earth Shampoo and didn't notice any problems. I don't think it should cause you too many problems. Is it a moisturising shampoo? Does it mention anything about it helping with detangling on the bottle?




No, it says clarify, nourish and grow.  It says that it removes build up, so I thought that would be good for locs.  It contains apple cider vinegar, which was another plus.


----------



## KinksAndInk (Dec 16, 2014)

I want locs but I have commitment issues and super fine hair that barely holds 2 strand twists without unravelling. So I'll just continue to stalk this thread and swoon over other people's locs. Hopefully nobody minds


----------



## Arian (Dec 17, 2014)

I'm due for my first re twist in two weeks. Good thing too--I'm about ready to scratch up my scalp!!! I can't see my parts anymore, so that may be a good sign that I have lots of new growth for twisting. I'll report back with photos after my re twist (unless I have something mind blowing to say before then).


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2014)

KinksAndInk said:


> I want locs but I have commitment issues and super fine hair that barely holds 2 strand twists without unravelling. So I'll just continue to stalk this thread and swoon over other people's locs. Hopefully nobody minds



KinksAndInk You're welcome here. You may be able to start your locs with braids (Braidlocs).  Let us know if you decide to loc!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 17, 2014)

Arian said:


> Thinking ahead:  Can I use the SheaMoisture Jamaican Black Castor Oil line to wash my hair?  The shampoo is black, not clear, so I was wondering.  It also contains shea butter, so I don't know if it will cause build up.



Arian I haven't tried SheaMoisture JBCO line. I use Dudu Osum shampoo and I love it.


----------



## Locedandloaded (Dec 17, 2014)

Arian said:


> No, it says clarify, nourish and grow.  It says that it removes build up, so I thought that would be good for locs.  It contains apple cider vinegar, which was another plus.



Sounds great. I might use it myself lol


----------



## Arian (Dec 17, 2014)

Locedandloaded said:


> Sounds great. I might use it myself lol



Great!  If you do, please review your experience!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2014)

I wish I had made the decision to loc my hair when I joined LHCF back in '08. I can't imagine the thousands of dollars I would have saved instead of spending it on weaves, braid extensions, and products that didn't work for me. I wonder how much length that I would have had by now.

Just a few random thoughts...


----------



## kandiekj100 (Dec 22, 2014)

Though it didn't really show in pictures, in person my previous color was brassy. So I dyed my hair over the weekend to a darker brown. I miss the contrast in color but I do like this better. However, it does make more difficult to photograph. 

reg picture with flash



no flash but with filter


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2014)

^^^^your locs look soo soft. They are forming very nicely.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Dec 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> ^^^^your locs look soo soft. They are forming very nicely.



Thanks. It is soft, especially around the edges from my temple to ears, which is quite frustrating. They don't appear to be locking at all, though the rest of my hair is making progress. I can already tell those sections will be the last to loc up.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2014)

Merry Christmas, Ladies!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2014)

7 months loc'd as of today! I haven't  retwisted since thanksgiving. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to do it before New Years Eve or pick a later time.


----------



## Shinka (Dec 27, 2014)

Started my "test" locs two weeks ago DIY with finger coils. I only used aloe Vera gel (clear CVS brand).  

I love locs and I don't want to twist and take down hair every two weeks. I've Bc'ed many times over past 12 years, never staying longer than a year natural. I figured with a toddler, it's so simple to retwist my roots every couple of weeks and keep it moving.

I haven't "committed," but decided to take this daily walk to loc without any major announcements. I understand there will be the difficult stages, but I aim to test for a year before I choose to keep it permanently loc'ed.  

Within the next month, I might go to a loctician to correct my parting as it's a little off.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 27, 2014)

Shinka said:


> Started my "test" locs two weeks ago DIY with finger coils. I only used aloe Vera gel (clear CVS brand).
> 
> I love locs and I don't want to twist and take down hair every two weeks. I've Bc'ed any times over past 12 years, never staying loner than a year natural. I figured with a toddler, it's so simple to retwist my roots every couple of weeks and get it moving.
> 
> ...



WOW, you did those yourself? Nice. If I could go back in time, I'd do it myself too. Hopefully you will stick with it and document your journey. Would love to see the stages play out from baby locs. But I understand you havent fully committed yet.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2014)

Shinka said:


> Started my "test" locs two weeks ago DIY with finger coils. I only used aloe Vera gel (clear CVS brand).  I love locs and I don't want to twist and take down hair every two weeks. I've Bc'ed any times over past 12 years, never staying loner than a year natural. I figured with a toddler, it's so simple to retwist my roots every couple of weeks and get it moving.  I haven't "committed" but decided to take this daily walk to loc without any major announcements. I understand there will be the difficult stages, but I aim to test for a year before I choose to permanently keep it loc'ed.  Within the next month, i might go to a loctician to correct my  parting as its a little off.



Shinka you did a great job!


----------



## Arian (Dec 27, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Shinka you did a great job!



That's what I said!


----------



## Arian (Dec 29, 2014)

My first retwist is tomorrow and I am so excited!  My scalp cannot wait to feel the water!  Will post some photos tomorrow evening.  Hope everyone's journey is going well and frustration free!


----------



## Arian (Dec 31, 2014)

My 1st retwist went well, although I hate the look of the retwist. I can see myself semi free forming in the future. Anyway, here is a lone pic from my retwist.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Dec 31, 2014)

Arian said:


> My 1st retwist went well, although I hate the look of the retwist. I can see myself semi free forming in the future. Anyway, here is a lone pic from my retwist.



I like it, however I never really liked my hair after a fresh retwist either. I usually like it after about 3 to 5 days later, once the parts start to not look as defined and the roots shrink up a bit .


----------



## Arian (Dec 31, 2014)

kandiekj100 said:


> I like it, however I never really liked my hair after a fresh retwist either. I usually like it after about 3 to 5 days later, once the parts start to not look as defined and the roots shrink up a bit .




Yeah, I was thinking I will like it more in a few days. I also didn't experience any budding yet, which was somewhat of a disappointment. I'm hoping by my next re twist (Jan 30), I will have some budding going on.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year, Ladies!


----------



## BrandNew (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy New Year ladies!

Last 2014 hair picture


----------



## Platinum (Jan 3, 2015)

BrandNew said:


> Happy New Year ladies!  Last 2014 hair picture



BrandNew your Locs are beautiful!


----------



## BrandNew (Jan 3, 2015)

Platinum said:


> BrandNew your Locs are beautiful!



Thank you Platinum!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 4, 2015)

Well I've officially broken up with my loctician. I have an appointment with a new loctician next weekend. She has less experience than my original loctician but is actually certified where as my original loctician was a trainee. Since my locs have settled somewhat I hope the new loctician will be able to keep them looking good since she should have to do at most 2 rotations with each retighten. I'm patiently waiting for when she gives me the green light to wash without banding/bundling and when I'm allowed to henna and clay wash


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey Yall! 

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*

1 Week 

*2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*

I think locs are absolutely beautiful and just oh so practical for my lifestyle!

I had locs before, back in college and they grew effortlessly from about 1inch to my shoulders – the longest my hair ever grew and I wasn’t even taking care of them properly . Throughout my life, I have tried every style in the book from curly perms, relaxers (bone straight & texlaxed), extension braids, weaves, wigs, locs and loose natural hair and I’ve realized that my hair thrives in “protective styles” and not just any protective style, but styles where I can easily wash my scalp/hair and maintain a nice style at the same time. In my opinion LOCS are the ultimate protective style because they are a built-in beautiful style (like extension braids but better) – no detangling & excessive styling needed. Also, every style done on loose hair can be replicated on locs so styling choices are not limited. And attaining length is effortless!

My loose natural hair was beautiful but unfortunately my loose fragile strands required a LOT of maintenance and care and since my scalp requires frequent (1-2x per week) washes, the maintenance became even more daunting. I discovered the Maximum Hydration Method (MHM) last Fall and although I still consider it one of the best regimens for loose natural hair it was still more maintenance than I am personally willing to do 1-2x a week. Now it is such a relief to experience a REAL wash & go without all of the extra steps that loose natural hair requires.

But if I am going to be completely honest, at first I was not interested in going back to locs at this time and was on a mission to figure out the best regimen for my loose natural hair. I spent so much money over the years and tweaked my regimen a million times only to end up in the same boat (frustrated & worn out) . I wanted longer healthier natural hair and initially thought that it would be nothing but a cop out to go and loc my hair – that I was somehow giving up and giving in to the notion that nappy hair cannot grow without them - but then I realized that other people’s hair thrives when worn loose and that does not make them better, just different. And that  it is perfectly OK to acknowledge that my hair thrives most when in a loc’d state– that it is not a bad thing or something to be ashamed of, just different.  It may not be the ONLY way for me to grow longer healthier hair but it is the most practical. I also see the unique beauty of locs and feel so at peace with my decision now. 

*3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?*

I plan to stay loc’d as long as possible. If my locs get too long/heavy I will cut them to a more manageable length and if my hair starts thinning drastically due to age/health problems, I will cut them off & rock a low TWA – either way, low maintenance 

*4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?*

Traditional. 

A few years ago I tried Sisterlocs for 6 months and though they were so full and beautiful they were too high maintenance for me (the cost to pay someone to retighten for me and the time it took for me to retighten so many tiny locs on my own). I also tried Loc Extensions but they were not done correctly (way too thick) and did not look like real locs (way too shiny LOL). Traditional locs are what I had years ago in college and are the best fit for me. I may Semi-Freeform occasionally in the future for fullness.

*5. What process did you use to start your locs?*

Two-Stand Twists done by ME! It took 3 attempts because I wanted them to be perfect in terms of the part sizes (not too thin or too thick for my texture/density). They were still too big after the first 2 times, but just the right size this last time. I did all 3 sets over a 2 week period - It took a long time because I have never been too good at parting straight lines  but I wanted to get it right and it was worth it since I won’t have to ever part loose hair again 

*6. How do you maintain your locs?*

Palm rolling – I love the cylindrical look of palm rolled locs and how easy & fast it is. I am scared that interlocking might make my locs too thin and it is more time consuming than I would like, but I will consider it in the future.  

*7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?*

I will have to update once I experiment with more products, but I’ve been using the things left in my stash that would be suitable for new locs ….

Cleanser
Bobeam Shampoo Bars 

Oil
Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Daily Moisture
Water 

So far so good but I will be trying different things for variety/options.

I have yet to re-twist (it has only been a week ) but I plan on only using things that will not cause buildup. I will be experimenting and posting my results.

PICS


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2015)

Welcome CocoGlow


----------



## Arian (Jan 8, 2015)

Ok, so I have some loose hair in the midst of my twists (loose hair that is not wrapped into a twist-in other words, hair that is just chilling).  Is this a normal part of the process?  OR should I try to wrap the strands around a twist?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2015)

Arian said:


> Ok, so I have some loose hair in the midst of my twists (loose hair that is not wrapped into a twist-in other words, hair that is just chilling).  Is this a normal part of the process?  OR should I try to wrap the strands around a twist?



Arian it's new growth. I have it as well. You can wrap it around other Locs if you'd like. I know a few people (some are semi-free formers) who will gather the loose strands together, twist, and create a new loc.


----------



## Arian (Jan 8, 2015)

Platinum, thank you for responding!  They are like strings of hair that seem like they have come out of the twist.  I was just worried that it wouldn't loc right, but I guess I can wrap them around a twist for now and let her deal with them at my next retwist session.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jan 8, 2015)

Anyone else feel like Coconut Oil makes their locs feel hard?

I know coconut oil hardens below a certain temp and it's freezing outside, but even when I don't leave the house my locs feel crispy when I use it erplexed 

So far Extra Virgin Olive Oil makes my hair feel softer ... I want to experiment with other oils & oil blends to compare but I think I will stay away from Coconut Oil for now and then try again in the Summer to see if there is a difference.


----------



## Arian (Jan 8, 2015)

:reddancer:

I found some buds!!  Finally, I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.  I was a little disappointed at first because I did not see any, but it has happened.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 8, 2015)

CocoGlow said:


> Anyone else feel like Coconut Oil makes their locs feel hard?  I know coconut oil hardens below a certain temp and it's freezing outside, but even when I don't leave the house my locs feel crispy when I use it erplexed  So far Extra Virgin Olive Oil makes my hair feel softer ... I want to experiment with other oils & oil blends to compare but I think I will stay away from Coconut Oil for now and then try again in the Summer to see if there is a difference.



CocoGlow I haven't used Coconut oil by itself since I've loc'd my hair. I mix it with a little Olive oil and JBCO. I like this combination so far.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jan 9, 2015)

Thought I'd share my first  little hairstyle (other than headbands and pinning one side up). I did two victory rolls (I think that's what it's called) in the back and have a side bang in front. I wore it like this for the first time on NYE and am revisiting it today. It's not too bad. I like it.






I can't wait until I can do a basketweave, instead of the rolls. The sides of my hair are just a little to short to catch.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 9, 2015)

Platinum said:


> @CocoGlow I haven't used Coconut oil by itself since I've loc'd my hair. I mix it with a little Olive oil and JBCO. I like this combination so far.


 
This his is the exact mixture I use too.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 9, 2015)

kandiekj100 said:


> Thought I'd share my first little hairstyle (other than headbands and pinning one side up). I did two victory rolls (I think that's what it's called) in the back and have a side bang in front. I wore it like this for the first time on NYE and am revisiting it today. It's not too bad. I like it.
> 
> View attachment 292575
> View attachment 292577
> ...


 

Very pretty. You and the style. Love it!


----------



## Arian (Jan 9, 2015)

Today, I threw my babies up in a side ponytail. Gonna brave the cold and run some errands, but didn't want to risk too much lint from my coat. Hope the side pony doesn't look too juvenile.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jan 9, 2015)

Arian said:


> Today, I threw my babies up in a side ponytail. Gonna brave the cold and run some errands, but didn't want to risk too much lint from my coat. Hope the side pony doesn't look too juvenile.


 
Girl I left the house with two pigtails one day. I was wearing it around the house simply because I was jazzed I could do it. And I actually went grocery shopping with them still in my hair.  

Now that doesn't answer your question (well I guess there really wasn't a question, lol). So I'm just going to  and raise you a .


----------



## Arian (Jan 10, 2015)

kandiekj100 said:


> Girl I left the house with two pigtails one day. I was wearing it around the house simply because I was jazzed I could do it. And I actually went grocery shopping with them still in my hair.
> 
> Now that doesn't answer your question (well I guess there really wasn't a question, lol). So I'm just going to  and raise you a .



Thanks for making me feel better! I loved my ponytail. I wore it to the gym last night and got some appreciative stares, so...  i think it is a style I will continue to do throughout the journey. 

Speaking of the journey, I never knew I could love a process so much. I hAve had my days where I asked myself what am I thinking, but nothing that makes me want to stop. 

I discovered a new product for my hair and I love it. Once again, it is a product for bath/body and not specifically for hair, but it works. It is the dry oil mist by SheaMoisture. I will post a pic of it later. it mists oil on my hair in a fine mist and is perfect for oiling my scalp.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2015)

Hey Ladies! I celebrated my 42nd birthday yesterday! I didn't wear my Locs in a style (planning to retwist soon), I wore a Headwrap.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jan 10, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Hey Ladies! I celebrated my 42nd birthday yesterday! I didn't wear my Locs in a style (planning to retwist soon), I wore a Headwrap.



Happy birthday Miss Platinum!!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2015)

kandiekj100 said:


> Happy birthday Miss Platinum!!



kandiekj100 Thank you!!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 10, 2015)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Guinan (Jan 10, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Hey Ladies! I celebrated my 42nd birthday yesterday! I didn't wear my Locs in a style (planning to retwist soon), I wore a Headwrap.



Happy belated birthday! !!


----------



## Oasis (Jan 10, 2015)

idk what i was thinking getting locs while in the military. its so hard to keep my hair in regulation -- well as in regulation as something thats explicitly prohibited can be. 

i cant imagine how difficult it will be when they get thicker & longer.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jan 12, 2015)

Oasis said:


> idk what i was thinking getting locs while in the military. its so hard to keep my hair in regulation -- well as in regulation as something thats explicitly prohibited can be.
> 
> i cant imagine how difficult it will be when they get thicker & longer.



Oasis Um, how exactly does this work, lol? Is your hair completely loc'd? What if someone tells you have to get rid of them? 


I retwisted my hair yesterday. I finally made the executive decision to combine some locs. There were about four around my parameter that simply were not making _any _progress. Unfortunately this meant combing out a couple to split the loc between the parameter loc and the one on the other side. Otherwise the resulting parameter loc would have been too thick. I'm happy I did it and you can't really tell. I did a combination of twisting and braiding to make sure the locs wouldn't unravel. 

Also, DS2 is officially joining DS1 and I in locdom, lol. I started his myself. I did comb coils last week, which were a frizzy mess. I had to retwist Saturday to make them look presentable. The first time I only used one gel, but used 2 different gels on the retwist. I hope it holds up better than last week. His locs are kind of long, as far as starter locs go, so I don't foresee any unraveling.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 12, 2015)

Feb 7 will be my next appointment. Havent done anything but wash/moisturize weekly and keep separated since Oct. It will be darnnear 4 months. Then after that, I will go again in May just before my bday.  I kind of like taking time off like this. I dont need to retwist every month ...I'm grateful I made myself realize that.


----------



## Arian (Jan 14, 2015)

Does the fuzzy root issue get better when fully loc'd?  I got a re-twist on 12/30 and I already look like I've been winging for 6 weeks.  I guess my hair is growing so rapidly, since I haven't really been doing anything to it.  I was just wondering if the root re-twist was less of an issue once you fully loc.


----------



## Locedandloaded (Jan 14, 2015)

Arian said:


> Does the fuzzy root issue get better when fully loc'd?  I got a re-twist on 12/30 and I already look like I've been winging for 6 weeks.  I guess my hair is growing so rapidly, since I haven't really been doing anything to it.  I was just wondering if the root re-twist was less of an issue once you fully loc.



I'm two years in and still get fuzzy roots! Some people never lose them but for others they disappear when the hair fully locs. It usually depends on your hair type. If you're covering them at night and retwisting often there's not much else you can do other than maybe try latching or wearing styles where your roots are 'stretched' like updos or ponytails.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 19, 2015)

Hi, everyone!! I've been on LHCF for a bit (was looking for info on the MHM) but JUST found this thread. 

*

1. How long have you been on your loc journey? Geez.... feels like forever! I've been locked since 2002.
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? I had been natural off and on since I was 14 (a poorly thought out decision to relax my hair for senior prom). After transitioning with minimal support on my college campus and coming to know my texture (coarse), density (super thick), type (4c), I was beyond distressed and desperate. No one anywhere, irl or online, had any plausible solutions for how to take care of my kind of natural hair and as it got longer (I made it to SL but shrinkage sucks), it got more challenging. So, in an attempt to avoid another big chop, save my sanity, and just come to terms with my hair, I decided to loc it up. 
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd? Well....... I'm kinda sorta planning to take them down after my wedding in June.   I promised my SO I would have long hair at the wedding after he expressed some concerns. 
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform? Traditional/Braidlocs
5. What process did you use to start your locs? Braids.
6. How do you maintain your locs? At first, I used a latch hook. Sometime in the last 8 years- I think-I switched over to palm rolling. I've experienced some weakening/thinning in my locs at the switchover point.
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?  At this point, I'm a cowash only lady; I usually do a once a month dc with tea tree and other essential oils (peppermint, lemon, rosemary-separately- are my faves). I also use Taliah Waajid Lock It Up for retwists, Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter and Oyin Handmade Greg Juice. Right now, I'm using these up so I can switch to all homemade hair care products. *


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 19, 2015)

Someone asked for hair pics.  So.... I was 17 in the first and three years natural. My brother called my twists "Mea worms" lol the most recent is the red dress (I'm a Grouchy Ladybug) and pigtails. As long as my hair is, I still love my pigtails!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 19, 2015)

Arian said:


> Does the fuzzy root issue get better when fully loc'd?  I got a re-twist on 12/30 and I already look like I've been winging for 6 weeks.  I guess my hair is growing so rapidly, since I haven't really been doing anything to it.  I was just wondering if the root re-twist was less of an issue once you fully loc.


      Loc'd for 12 years. I no longer get fuzzy roots unless I wash/rinse and agitate them, agitate during the dry AND don't retwist. I usually tie my hair down/up at night and, as locedandloaded mentioned,  usually wear my hair down or in combo ponys stretching them.


----------



## Arian (Jan 19, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Someone asked for hair pics.  So.... I was 17 in the first and three years natural. My brother called my twists "Mea worms" lol the most recent is the red dress (I'm a Grouchy Ladybug) and pigtails. As long as my hair is, I still love my pigtails!!



Love!!!!!!


----------



## Arian (Jan 21, 2015)

Nine more days to go before my second retwist.  I am noticing more buds, but nothing else happening.  I also notice some shrinkage.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2015)

I haven't retwisted my locs since Thanksgiving. I'm trying to decide if I want to retwist this afternoon or just wait a few more weeks. I'm also thinking about palm rolling this time, just to see how it works for me. I usually interlock, though.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jan 26, 2015)

Platinum said:


> I'm also thinking about palm rolling this time, just to see how it works for me. I usually interlock, though.



I started out interlocking and then switched to palm rolling. The transition area is a bit thin in each loc and I have to be careful of those areas so they don't break off.


----------



## Arian (Jan 27, 2015)

I am now 3 days away from my 3rd re-twist.  Today, I used a headband to camouflage my roots.  So far, so good!  I actually hate the way my hair looks after a re-twist, but...oh well.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2015)

8 months loc'd tpday!! I can shake my Locs now. I'm almost completely loc'd as well. The top of my crown is a softer texture than the rest of my hair. Loving my journey!


----------



## Arian (Feb 3, 2015)

Fresh retwist, 2nd one...


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi guys, it's been a while since I checked in. I'm about 5.5 months locked and I did switch to a new consultant who I love. She is certified but actually charges less than my trainee consultant and she's really knowledgable and super sweet. I have to say I was a little arrogant about my hair (I thought it was 4c so it would lock fully in no time) but I'm having to eat humble pie lol. My edges are taking a lot longer to settle and even if I bundle and braid before washing they keep slipping. My new consultant also said the locks on the edges had a lot of gaps so either the trainee may have installed them incorrectly or they were getting too much water or oil. She tried a tighter pattern on the edges and I'm supposed to cut down on the amount of spritzing I do to see if they improve or she may have to do some repair on these. I didn't tell her but I hadn't been using a shower cap so I started using one after I saw her. That's it for now


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 4, 2015)

Foxglove I'm 12 years locked and parts of my head STILL need a lot of help staying twisted lol 
You may very well be 4c on the majority of your head and have sections of other types. 

The two or three rows in the very back of my head give me the retwist blues!! I know very well from six years as a loose natural that most of my head is a happy 4c but over time spent locked, I've come to realize that the very back of my head and the sections right over my ears may very well be 3c/4a. It happens. :-/ 

Enjoy the journey!! :-D


----------



## Arian (Feb 6, 2015)

I notice that my hair is tightening up, if that makes sense. It seems like the twists in the back of my head are budding near the root area, which I have heard is unusual. 

I still need to do some negativity cleaning during this journey--getting off Facebook was just the beginning. Have to start working on the people in my life & stay out of the parts of the forum that breed negativity. I want everything about this time period to be positive and uplifting.

I could also stand to control my temper.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 7, 2015)

Arian said:


> I notice that my hair is tightening up, if that makes sense. It seems like the twists in the back of my head are budding near the root area, which I have heard is unusual.
> 
> *I still need to do some negativity cleaning during this journey--getting off Facebook was just the beginning. Have to start working on the people in my life & stay out of the parts of the forum that breed negativity. I want everything about this time period to be positive and uplifting.
> *
> I could also stand to control my temper.



ITA Arian! I was on the right path with removing negative influences from my life and even changed my diet (vegetarian/vegan). Lately, I have been slacking by allowing people to bring negative energy into my life. I'm going to focus on removing that negativity again, for good.


----------



## Oasis (Feb 11, 2015)

i was able to retwist my entire head in 28 minutes! now i have no excuse for not doing it more often.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 11, 2015)

I think I'm going to stick with interlocking. I liked the results that I got when I palmrolled a few weeks ago but it doesn't last for me. 

Are any of ladies doing hot oil treatments? What kind are oils are you using?


----------



## Arian (Feb 17, 2015)

My patience is wearing thin...I didn't think I would be in such a hurry, but every time something traumatic happens to me, I then WISH for my locs to  HURRY!  

http://www.longhaircareforum.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Arian (Feb 19, 2015)

Any product recommendations for re-twisting?  I need to find something to bring to my appointments because the product that my loctitian uses causes flaking for me.  

What are you all using?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 19, 2015)

Arian said:


> Any product recommendations for re-twisting?  I need to find something to bring to my appointments because the product that my loctitian uses causes flaking for me.  What are you all using?


 Arian I don't really use any products for re-twisting other than Aloe Vera gel (from the leaf) because I interlock my new growth. I've talked to other loc'ers who use Taliah Waaijid with good results.  

You may also want to go on YouTube and look up natural locking gel recipes.  I forgot to mention that I use natural oils like coconut, jojoba and JBCO with the AVG.


----------



## Arian (Feb 19, 2015)

Thanks Platinum.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 19, 2015)

Platinum said:


> I think I'm going to stick with interlocking. I liked the results that I got when I palmrolled a few weeks ago but it doesn't last for me.  Are any of ladies doing hot oil treatments? What kind are oils are you using?



  I add oils to my CoWash and deep condition. I had to do some major research because most oils, carriers and commercial, made my face break out. At this time I'm only using essential oils, no carriers, to highly diluted conditioner.  I've used tea tree, lavender, peppermint, lemon, lime & rosemary, separately and in various combinations.

I've been avoiding a full out oil treatment. The logistics of removing enough oil to not be a walking lint trap have defeated me. My hair has responded well to a deep condition with essential oils.


----------



## LavenderMint (Feb 19, 2015)

Arian said:


> Any product recommendations for re-twisting?  I need to find something to bring to my appointments because the product that my loctitian uses causes flaking for me.  What are you all using?




I haven't found anything I really *love* for retwisting. There have been a few I've HATED for various reasons (**cough**Jamaican Mango & Lime**cough**)   If I had to choose ONE product, it would be Taliah Waajid's Lock It Up, sparingly.

Right now, I actually use a combo of Jason Naturals aloe gel or aloe oil and Camille Rose Curlaide Moisture Butter or As I Am Doublebutter Cream. I keep a spray bottle of water nearby to keep my roots damp.... No flakes & no untwisting before I want.  I guess I'm following the LOC method with my retwisting...?


----------



## Arian (Feb 20, 2015)

I have some things under the sink. I have a Camille Rose product, but I think it is the Curl Maker gel. I wonder if that would work without flaking...


----------



## Oasis (Feb 20, 2015)

i use aloe vera gel as well.


----------



## Arian (Feb 25, 2015)

I'm thinking about making flaxseed gel again. I used to enjoy making it, so I will try it again. 

What can I buy to thicken it up a bit?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 26, 2015)

Arian said:


> I'm thinking about making flaxseed gel again. I used to enjoy making it, so I will try it again.  What can I buy to thicken it up a bit?



I've never tried Flaxseed Gel Arian. How did it work for you when you made it before?


----------



## Arian (Mar 4, 2015)

I liked it, and it had solid hold. 

Question: Is it wise to change loctitians in the middle of the transition? Mine is really on my bad side right now. She is unprofessional when it comes to appointments...I'm just fed up with her.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 4, 2015)

Retwist on Saturday 3/7. It's been 5 months....I did it! I free formed for 5 months. After Saturday....I may go the rest of the year without retwisting. We will see.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 4, 2015)

Arian said:


> I liked it, and it had solid hold.
> 
> Question: *Is it wise to change loctitian's in the middle of the transition?* Mine is really on my bad side right now. She is unprofessional when it comes to appointments...I'm just fed up with her.


 
 I've wondered this too. I think it's always good to have a back up. A real loctition is going to know what to do to keep in tune with your hair....I hope.


----------



## Arian (Mar 4, 2015)

ChasingBliss said:


> I've wondered this too. I think it's always good to have a back up. A real loctition is going to know what to do to keep in tune with your hair....I hope.



I'm SO upset. The last thing I wanted was a negative experience tainting everything. I JUST started budding, so I am really mad. Idk how to retwist yet, otherwise I would do it myself. I really wanted to have a loctitian on hand until I fully loced.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 4, 2015)

Arian said:


> I'm SO upset. The last thing I wanted was a negative experience tainting everything. I JUST started budding, so I am really mad. Idk how to retwist yet, otherwise I would do it myself. I really wanted to have a loctitian on hand until I fully loced.



Just like everything else, this is a journey. 

I started mine on my own after I read a lot of websites and watched videos of others doing their locs. I paid close attention to how they washed and dried their baby locs. 
And if you don't want to fully immerse them, there are other options like just cleansing your scalp. (I think someone I knew used a product by Taliah Waajid?) You should be able to feel the direction she twisted them in. 
Hopefully, that could hold you until you find a new loctician. The hardest part is getting your hair all parted and the locs started and those are the only things I would change if I could do mine over! 

Also: please don't think of it as "tainted". This is a journey and sometimes there are unexpected stops, turns and waits. This is a "wait". What if she hadn't shown her colors so early and REALLY jacked your locs up?  

The journey continues and YOU keep on being positive!!


----------



## Arian (Mar 4, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Just like everything else, this is a journey.
> 
> I started mine on my own after I read a lot of websites and watched videos of others doing their locs. I paid close attention to how they washed and dried their baby locs.
> And if you don't want to fully immerse them, there are other options like just cleansing your scalp. (I think someone I knew used a product by Taliah Waajid?) You should be able to feel the direction she twisted them in.
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement. I'm going to diligently look for someone tonight. One of my friends is helping me as well. I'm just going through so much right now and really wanted this part of my life to be smooth. *sigh*


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Mar 4, 2015)

When I was researching locs I came across Damian Walter on you tube. He is based out of Houston. His videos are long as heck but the results speak for themselves.  He has plenty videos where he has had to fix the mistakes made from inexperienced locticians. If you're not happy that negative energy will not get any better. Find someone else (or see if he's coming to your city soon). Good luck.

I love watching the regulars post their journey.  I'm cheering for you all!


----------



## Harina (Mar 5, 2015)

Does anyone use Joie gel to retwist?


----------



## Harina (Mar 5, 2015)

BrandNew said:


> I was very interested in having sisterlocks but decided to go with the interlock method which is very similar. There wasn't a sisterlock tech in my area at the time. I'm very happy with the size of my locks.



BrandNew do you have more pictures of your locs?



MrsMe said:


> BrandNew I wish I could contribute to this thread but I combed out my locs a little over a year ago. After 4 years my locs just didn't suit me anymore.



MrsMe why do you say that? What about them did you not like? Do you have any pics? How did you start yours?

Also how long did it take you to comb them out?



ChasingBliss said:


> Arian
> 
> Rogaine is number 1. I massage my edges and temples morning and night with it.



ChasingBliss what Rogaine product do you use?



pelohello said:


> I will be lurking this thread. Been thinking about locking since i was in my teens.
> 
> But i wanted to post this amazing loc utuber. Her locs are absolutely gorg! Her name is joy marilie. She has sum great hair styles too.



I feel bad for saying this but I don't like her parting? Like how scalpy it is. Is that just because it's a fresh retwist or something? I think her dark roots make it more obvious as well. 



Foxglove said:


> I asked my loctician what pattern she uses for my retis. She doesn't know it but December is the last time I'll be seeing her. I think she charges too much and there is a new loctician who just got sisterlock certified much closer to where I live



I don't understand what you mean by the pattern for the retwist? Is that because she combined some of them so she is resetting the pattern or something??? Foxglove



Platinum said:


> Arian my locs started to bud within the first two to three weeks of my journey. It was probably because I rinsed my hair frequently. Most of the buds formed in the middle of the loc, others formed closer to the root. I don't think I had any of them to form on the ends.



Platinum is that bad if the buds form in the middle first?


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 5, 2015)

Harina There are different interlocking patterns used for sisterlocks. Pattern 3 is for looser curls and gives a different look than type 4 which is for tighter curls. There's also a reverse 4 and another one maybe reverse 3? 







http://www.kreyolasjourneys.com/2013/12/how-to-interlocking-patterns-with-clock.html

http://nubianlockedprincessnyc.blogspot.com/2008/10/interlocking-patterns.html


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2015)

Harina it's not a problem if the buds form in the middle.

I forgot to check in on February 27. I'm 9 months loc'd now.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 6, 2015)

bklynbornNbred said:


> When I was researching locs I came across *Damian Walter on you tube. He is based out of Houston. His videos are long as heck but the results speak for themselves*. He has plenty videos where he has had to fix the mistakes made from inexperienced locticians. If you're not happy that negative energy will not get any better. Find someone else (or see if he's coming to your city soon). Good luck.
> 
> I love watching the regulars post their journey. I'm cheering for you all!


 

Yes his vids are long as hayell but his personality makes it bearable. He is too funny. 


@Harina

I use the men's rogaine. This was recommended by my derm. However something has revisited my mind after watching one of my fav loc'd youtubers Jasmine Rose. She has been talking about her edges and decided to take the plunge with hair replacement surgery. She told us that she would be keeping us posted on everything. I am soooo looking forward to this as I thought that it might have been difficult to have this procedure when hair is loc'd. But apparently it is doable. I cannot wait to see her results. I have little corners I'd like to fill in and would like to stop using day and night applications all together. If her's turns out well...I may take this plunge myself.

Oh and when she returned briefly after the procedure to make a vid, she had a cute little strip wrapped around her edges which further made me see you dont even have to go into hiding when done


----------



## Harina (Mar 6, 2015)

Anyone here take hair growth vitamins?


----------



## kulikuli (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi guys
New to the forum, joined because of this thread 

1. How long have you been on your loc journey?

*2.5 months *

2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?

*I get bored with my hair around the 2 or 3 year mark, so it was either cut my hair or dreads*

3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?

*5 years or till I have my first child *

4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?

*Traditional...i guess*

5. What process did you use to start your locs?

*Two strand twists, started in a salon. I should have done them myself because the chick did such a poor job*.

6. How do you maintain your locs?

*I have used a crochet hook once, I plan to palm roll when I hit the 3 month mark. Then alternate, every two months.*

7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?

*Water, olive oil, coconut oil, palm kernel oil, tea tree eo, peppermint eo and rosemary eo. I was using aloe vera gel but I've stopped. Black soap, acv and red zinger/hibiscus tea. 

I mist my locs with a water/orangeblossom water/tea tree eo/rosemary eo/peppermint oil mix daily (honestly the orangeblossom water is because I like the smell it doesn't really seem to do anything). I was putting a bit of oil everyday after misting but that just seemed to attract so much lint. Now I just oil once a week. 

I wash my dreads every two weeks with black soap but that seems to be causing build up, so I am switching to Shea Moisture's Raw Shea Shampoo for my next wash. After every wash I clarify with a tea and acv rinse, then let my hair air dry. *


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 7, 2015)

Harina said:


> Anyone here take hair growth vitamins?



I tried some hair, skin & nails that made me feel constantly nauseous. I've been adding collagen to my coffee three times a week for about two months and have noticed a huge increase in nail growth but I can't really say on my hair.


----------



## Harina (Mar 8, 2015)

So I went to a consultation recently.

The locs I ultimately want my hair to look like are the below. Full but not super big. I do not want skinty locs... 











...so she did a little sampler of how she would do the parting if she was doing my whole head. This is my second consultation. The 1st woman said I should start smaller because it would swell but this lady said I should start bigger because in her experience the locs get smaller as they condense not bigger. I know for a fact that both ladies do good work so I found it odd that they had such differing views on that. Maybe one of them just didn't explain themselves properly or maybe I didn't full understand what they were saying. From my research, I thought that locs eventually takes the size of the square/diamond/section so I was really confused by that. 
















My wooly little head


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2015)

Harina said:


> Anyone here take hair growth vitamins?



Harina I haven't taken any hair growth vitamins since I started my loc'd journey other than Biotin. I haven't taken Biotin lately but I plan to start back on it. However I started taken Diatomaceous Earth a few weeks ago and I'm seeing a growth spurt.


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 9, 2015)

Harina said:


> ...so she did a little sampler of how she would do the parting if she was doing my whole head. This is my second consultation. *The 1st woman said I should start smaller because it would swell but this lady said I should start bigger because in her experience the locs get smaller as they condense not bigger*. I know for a fact that both ladies do good work so I found it odd that they had such differing views on that. Maybe one of them just didn't explain themselves properly or maybe I didn't full understand what they were saying. *From my research, I thought that locs eventually takes the size of the square/diamond/section* so I was really confused by that.




Harina

I understand your frustration girl! The parting and sizing of my locs has been such a source of anxiety for me because I too want my locs to have a certain look and not be too thin or thick. 

I've watched sooo many "Loc Journey" videos trying to figure it all out and I believe that there is no set answer to this. It really all depends on your density, strand thickness, parting size, etc. For instance, let's say 2 ladies with the same texture get their starter locs done by a person who parts/sections their hair the same size with the same amount of locs- but let's say 1 lady has thicker strands than the other- her locs will end up thicker in the long term regardless. Also if the 2 ladies had different hair densities, 1 lady would end up with more locs than the other if they go for the same size parts, etc. So as tempting as it may be to look at 1 lady and say "I want my locs to look just like that!"  and then ask her how many locs she has or how large her parts are, your locs may look completely different if you follow her path to the letter. 

As for which consultant is right, I would say the 2nd one! The 1st consultant is right in terms of the fact that locs will certainly shrink & swell dramatically during the 1st phase of the  locing process which can take a few years depending on your texture but then over time, like your 2nd consultant said, they will condense to their set size which will be thinner than in the shrunken phase. They do oftentimes settle to the diameter of your part/section, but again this depends on your density and strand thickness. Right now I am 2 months in and my locs are half the length they were when I first installed my twists and thicker from the shrinkage but I know they will get a little thinner over time but hopefully not too much thinner. Letting go of trying to control how exactly they will turn out is difficult for me but there really is no way to know for sure 

I have several textures on my head as well as 3 different levels of density so I couldn't start my locs using the same size parting all over. The nape section is dramatically different than the rest of my hair (very soft, silky and thin density) so I had to make the parts bigger in order to create twists that are of similar size as the ones throughout the rest of my hair. I also have sections that are much kinkier but less dense than other areas where I needed to make the parts larger as well. The sections that are kinky and dense have smaller parts but the locs are similar in size to the other sections due to just how thick my hair is there. This is the reason I decided to start my own locs because I felt that no one else would be sensitive to the varying textures on my head and make the needed changes to the part sizing. In addition to wanting my locs to look a certain way I don't want to have to deal with roots that are too thin to accommodate the locs throughout their thicker shrunken stage and the thinner condensed stage.

I still don't know if I did  everything right but something I noticed from watching all of those Loc Journey videos is that almost EVERYBODY ends up tweaking their locs over time (most end up combining a few locs that are too thin - especially around the hairline). And depending on how long you want to keep your locs you might want to go with the 2nd consultant that says go bigger because it's rare to find someone with long locs complain that their locs are too thick - so many people end up combining locs because the longer heavier locs require more support from the roots.


----------



## Katrice (Mar 9, 2015)

^^ this plus locking technique will also influence the ultimate dimensions/integrity of the lock....will both women use the same technique to start your locks?


----------



## Harina (Mar 9, 2015)

CocoGlow said:


> Harina
> 
> 
> I still don't know if I did  everything right but something I noticed from watching all of those Loc Journey videos is that almost EVERYBODY ends up tweaking their locs over time (most end up combining a few locs that are too thin - especially around the hairline). And depending on how long you want to keep your locs you might want to go with the 2nd consultant that says go bigger because it's rare to find someone with long locs complain that their locs are too thick - so many people end up combining locs because the longer heavier locs require more support from the roots.



Wow thanks for that CocoGlow. Yeah it's a head trip. I really don't want have to start over again. I was leaning towards the second already because I've asked three random people who did their locs and it was always the second lady. I also like the actual shape of the section she did. That she doesn't do this rigid square/brick pattern. I think it will make it look more natural.

I have fine hair but a lot of it. I have experienced some breakage and thinning recently due to damage but i think once it fills back in my hair will be even denser.

What are some of the journey videos you've watched?


----------



## Harina (Mar 9, 2015)

Katrice said:


> ^^ this plus locking technique will also influence the ultimate dimensions/integrity of the lock....will both women use the same technique to start your locks?



They both said that two strand twists would be the way to start and I said I wanted to palmroll to maintain because I eventually probably somewhere down the road would like to cut a chunk off and comb them out.


----------



## Arian (Mar 9, 2015)

Went to my new loctitian this morning at 7AM. Man, am I tired! But she was very knowledgeable and she did a thorough job shampooing my scalp. (Seriously, it felt AMAZING!) 

I like her. Plus, she actually has locs, so that was a big difference from my last loctitian. I may have to make some adjustments to the appointment time (7am is a bit much).  She used an aloe twisting gel to twist, and it felt wonderful. I doubt if it will flake too much. I was the only client and I felt like I was important. No waiting or listening to shop gossip. She also showed me some of my buds, and updated me on my progress(that was also missing from my last loctitian). 

 I am happy!  

Under the dryer now, so will post some pics later.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 9, 2015)

Arian said:


> Went to my new loctitian this morning at 7AM. Man, am I tired! But she was very knowledgeable and she did a thorough job shampooing my scalp. (Seriously, it felt AMAZING!)
> 
> I like her. Plus, she actually has locs, so that was a big difference from my last loctitian. I may have to make some adjustments to the appointment time (7am is a bit much).  She used an aloe twisting gel to twist, and it felt wonderful. I doubt if it will flake too much. I was the only client and I felt like I was important. No waiting or listening to shop gossip. She also showed me some of my buds, and updated me on my progress(that was also missing from my last loctitian).
> 
> ...



I'm glad your new loctician is working for you. Sometimes switching can be for the best


----------



## Arian (Mar 9, 2015)

So here is a picture of my re-twist from this morning  

I just get a completely different vibe from this loctitian--almost like her energy is more positive.  I literally felt better there.  

I was SO uncomfortable at the other place, and I couldn't figure out why.     I think it was affecting my hair's progress somehow.   

It's funny how things work out.  This young lady wasn't taking any more clients, but my friend that lives in DC (I'm in Bama and they are sorors) messaged her and pleaded my case.   So she graciously agreed to take on just ONE more person... 

ETA:  I wish someone would tell me how to upload my pics upright.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 9, 2015)

Arian said:


> So here is a picture of my re-twist from this morning
> 
> I just get a completely different vibe from this loctitian--almost like her energy is more positive.  I literally felt better there.
> 
> ...



Ur locs look sooooo beautiful. I'm glad that u like this loctician.


----------



## Arian (Mar 9, 2015)

pelohello said:


> Ur locs look sooooo beautiful. I'm glad that u like this loctician.



@pelohello, thanks so much!  I feel that this was the best decision for my hair at this point.  I enjoyed my loose hair and all its wonders, but it was time for something new.  She told me that I had ONE loc in the back.  

One loc down, 132 more to go.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 9, 2015)

Arian I understand how you feel when it comes to the vibe you get from your loctician. I haven't been back into the salon since last May (the day that I got my Locs started). The young lady was nice and she used natural products but I started feeling negative energy from the other locticians in the shop. 

I haven't been back since.


----------



## melisandre (Mar 9, 2015)

Arian said:


> ETA:  I wish someone would tell me how to upload my pics upright.



You have to hold your phone sideways when you're taking the pic. You have to test it to see which side is right side up and which is upside down though. 

*goes back to to lurking and admiring the lovely locs in this thread* 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using LHCF


----------



## CocoGlow (Mar 9, 2015)

Harina said:


> Wow thanks for that CocoGlow. Yeah it's a head trip. I really don't want have to start over again. I was leaning towards the second already because I've asked three random people who did their locs and it was always the second lady. I also like the actual shape of the section she did. That she doesn't do this rigid square/brick pattern. I think it will make it look more natural.
> 
> I have fine hair but a lot of it. I have experienced some breakage and thinning recently due to damage but i think once it fills back in my hair will be even denser.
> 
> *What are some of the journey videos you've watched?*



Harina

Honestly I don't remember the exact vids (there were sooooo many ) ... you can just type in "Loc Journey" on Youtube and voila, tons of vids  ETA: Try to filter for vids with the highest view count for the best ones.

Most of them don't talk about their parts or loc size but I was just observing from the pics how their starter locs looked then down through the fuzzy stage and then the mature stage. 

Looks like the 2nd consultant will use diamond/diagonal parts on your head, which I think are just gorgeous! The locs fall nicely and it looks more natural to me as opposed to the brick pattern. I tried so hard to do my starter locs with the diamond/diagonal parts but unfortunately it was too difficult for me  

Oh and for inspiration, it helps to know whether the person interlocs or twists for maintenance because the interlocs are always more compact (thinner) and uniform per section than locs that are twisted/palm-rolled ... for instance, from the inspirational pics you posted, the lovely lady with the thin curly red locs (3rd pic) interlocs her hair  ... here is her Instagram: https://instagram.com/patience_edet/

ETA: Some vids to get you started...

*BronzeGoddess01 (Lovely Lady in your 1st inspiration pic)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y7LYQk8jKo

*chescaleigh/chescalocs*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MP5UGV0W-s


----------



## Oasis (Mar 10, 2015)

CocoGlow said:


> *BronzeGoddess01 (Lovely Lady in your 1st inspiration pic)*
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Y7LYQk8jKo



omg im drooling. her locs are gorgeous. i want to restart mine now.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 10, 2015)

Got my retwist on Saturday. I can actually make a ponytail now...and only 3 locs in the front fall out  ....but it was so easy to tuck them under. It's been so long since I had nice neat hair.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 10, 2015)

Platinum said:


> @Arian I understand how you feel when it comes to the vibe you get from your loctician. I haven't been back into the salon since last May (the day that I got my Locs started). The young lady was nice and she used natural products but I started feeling negative energy from the other locticians in the shop.
> 
> I haven't been back since.


 
My loctician shop is the same. They gossip and talk about EVERYBODY including each other. They are a mess. My own loctitian has told me about another lady's personal story as soon as she walked out of the salon. I said to myself, why do these clients tell these women their business??? I wouldnt share a thing with any of them. 

On my last visit, this gay client was recently dumped by his boyfriend who also goes there. Well the dude brought his new boyfriend there knowing he'd bump into the one he dumped and apparently the whole dern salon knew about his issues and it was a drama the whole time. Apparently he knew his ex would be there and wanted to rub it in. How cold is that. You dump him then want to rub your new boytoy in his face. 

These ladies are good at what they do so I plan on going no where...at the same time, I wont see them as much because I am also loving the 5 month freeforming intervals.


----------



## caltron (Mar 16, 2015)

I am seriously considering getting dreads.  I have been wearing tree braids on and off for the last 5 years and I am TIRED of hair.  Tired of thinking about it.  Tired of styling it.  Just tired!

My favorite hair style have been braids and twists, but I hate the time involved in taking them down, getting them put in, and I hate worrying about what it's doing to my hairline.  I like with locs that you can get the look of braids and twists but they are permanent and I like the softness.  

I've never really considered getting dreads before now because I was worried about how permanent they are.  Also ten years ago I was afraid of how dreads would been seen in the workplace, but now they are so mainstream I don't worry about that more.  

I really like the look of pencil sized locs.  I also like the look of sisterlocs but those look like they take more time than I would want to invest and plus I don't see myself doing any intricate styling so I'm pretty sure pencil sized is the way to go for me.  Also I'm not in the mood to pay sisterloc pricing!

I have soft, fine, 4a/b hair and I hear that is a good texture for locs so I'm hopeful they will turn out beautifully.  I am a little confused about where to start but I will enjoy reading up on it. 

How much do you pay to start and to maintain pencil sized locs???  Also, I have some grays.  Is it hard to dye them??


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2015)

caltron

I paid $60 to get my Locs started by way of two strand twists last year. I do my own maintenance (shampoo and interlocking my roots) but I don't bother to dye my grays.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 16, 2015)

Someone mentioned they are freeforming for six months. What does that involve? I'm dreading another palm roll session, even though it doesn't take me that long anymore.


----------



## Arian (Mar 16, 2015)

caltron, my locs were started in December with two strand twists. It cost $70 to get them installed. Each maintenance visit is $55--this includes a wash and retwist. I do maintenance every 4-6 weeks, depending on how much new growth I get. 

I had to change loctitians in the middle of my journey, so it has its twists and turns. It was a good decision, though. But I'm a newbie, so still navigating the waters. So far, good decision!


----------



## caltron (Mar 16, 2015)

$60-$70. Now I am liking the sound of that!!  Do I have to worry about whether to start them off with braids, interlocking, twists or will the loctitian make that call?


----------



## Platinum (Mar 16, 2015)

caltron said:


> $60-$70. Now I am liking the sound of that!!  Do I have to worry about whether to start them off with braids, interlocking, twists or will the loctitian make that call?



caltron you should go in for a consultation. The loctician should be able to look at your hair and make that call based on texture, length, and your lifestyle. I would suggest finding a loctician who uses natural products. I wouldn't deal with locticians who use black gel or beeswax because these items cause build-up. 

If you workout often, you may want to try starting your Locs as twists or braids.


----------



## Arian (Mar 17, 2015)

I keep touching my twists, feeling for buds. I am starting to feel more and more buds and I can tell that my hair is becoming more firm. My roots are locking nicely. Can't believe it will be almost 4 months since the twists were installed. Excited about where they might be in a year!

I decided that I will switch from the SheaMoisture oil blends to just plain jojoba oil mixed with rosemary and lavender essential oils. The SM oils make my scalp itch.


----------



## Arian (Mar 17, 2015)

ChasingBliss said:


> My loctician shop is the same. They gossip and talk about EVERYBODY including each other. They are a mess. My own loctitian has told me about another lady's personal story as soon as she walked out of the salon. I said to myself, why do these clients tell these women their business??? I wouldnt share a thing with any of them.
> 
> On my last visit, this gay client was recently dumped by his boyfriend who also goes there. Well the dude brought his new boyfriend there knowing he'd bump into the one he dumped and apparently the whole dern salon knew about his issues and it was a drama the whole time. Apparently he knew his ex would be there and wanted to rub it in. How cold is that. You dump him then want to rub your new boytoy in his face.
> 
> These ladies are good at what they do so I plan on going no where...at the same time, I wont see them as much because I am also loving the 5 month freeforming intervals.



Yep, in the old shop, the young lady constantly talked about the other loctitian and when clients talked about her, she joined in with them. It was pretty awful. I knew then that I wanted to leave, but I felt stuck because I didn't have a backup.


----------



## hunnychile (Mar 17, 2015)

Harina said:


> Does anyone use Joie gel to retwist?



I'm late but we use this in the salon I work in. We go through it quickly! Doesn't flake and super hold. I used it when I was slicking down my twa and it worked nicely.


----------



## caltron (Mar 17, 2015)

I love this young lady's locs.  She is so gorgeous too.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



http://ericarascon.com/locs-101/


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 17, 2015)

Sorry I'm responding so late Harina I hardly come over to the hair section. Here's a recent pic of my hair before and after I retwisted.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 17, 2015)

Another recent pic Harina


----------



## caltron (Mar 18, 2015)

Brandnew your locs are so gorgeous!!!  So inspirational!  

I've finally gotten through all the posts in this thread and I also want to thank all of the ladies who have posted pics.  It's so helpful to newbies like me.  It also helps me to relax and not worry about how my locs will end up looking.  It helps to see all the different hair types and to see that no matter the hair, they all turn out looking so good.  

And Platinum, I loved the pics you posted when you first started with your headband.  That look was gorgeous.    

I'm still a little overwhelmed at the moment but I'm getting there!


----------



## caltron (Mar 18, 2015)

Does anyone know of any good loctitians in the Atlanta metro area?  I've seen some good recommendations for a couple on the northside but I'd prefer someone who is Downtown/Midtown or on the south side.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm 7 months locked today


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2015)

Just wanted to share this


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2015)

Harina said:


> Anyone here take hair growth vitamins?



Harina I just purchased Natures Bounty Optimal Solutions Hair, Skin & Nails Vitamins. I'm going to  try these for a while. I wish they were available in a vegetarian formula though.


----------



## Harina (Mar 19, 2015)

BrandNew said:


> Another recent pic Harina



Love your grid pattern!


----------



## Harina (Mar 19, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Harina I just purchased Natures Bounty Optimal Solutions Hair, Skin & Nails Vitamins. I'm going to  try these for a while. I wish they were available in a vegetarian formula though.




I purchased these as well. Did you get the gummies or the regular pills? I ordered the gummies. I wanted the traditional multivitamin but I already had some so I guess I'm really just getting them for the biotin. 

I hope it doesn't break me out. This is actually my first time ever takng hair vitamins. I've been able to have pretty decent thickness and growth without them so I hope I see some sort of boost.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2015)

Harina said:


> I purchased these as well. Did you get the gummies or the regular pills? I ordered the gummies. I wanted the traditional multivitamin but I already had some so I guess I'm really just getting them for the biotin.  I hope it doesn't break me out. This is actually my first time ever takng hair vitamins. I've been able to have pretty decent thickness and growth without them so I hope I see some sort of boost.



Harina I got BOGO free of the Gummies as well as BOGO of the Advanced Argan oil gelcaps from Walgreens.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 20, 2015)

Gonna try diluted Kinky Curly Curling Custard as my gel for this weekend's retwist. No idea what to expect but I don't like the way aloe gel makes my hair feel & the minimal hold.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 21, 2015)

Got my reti today


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> Got my reti today



Foxglove it looks perfect!


----------



## Oasis (Mar 21, 2015)

i have to do a baking soda and acv cleanse. i dont like the way my hair smells after a wash. 

i also need to find a new, preferably natural, product to moisturize. i finally finished my kinky curly.


----------



## kulikuli (Mar 21, 2015)

Hi y'all

I am about to start swimming 3x a week and I need your advice. 

My routine is gonna a be like this:

Wet locs thoroughly 
Apply olive oil
Don lycra & latex swimming caps
After swim, rinse hair 
ACV rinse
Seal with oil mix

Do you think I can get away with doing an ACV rinse after every swim and using a clarifying shampoo once a week WITHOUT using conditioner?

Keep in my mind my dreads are only 3 months old...

Any tips would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2015)

kulikuli said:


> Hi y'all
> 
> I am about to start swimming 3x a week and I need your advice.
> 
> ...



kulikuli I may be wrong but I think doing ACV once a week is too much. The clarifying shampoo is okay.


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 21, 2015)

kulikuli said:


> Hi y'all  I am about to start swimming 3x a week and I need your advice.  My routine is gonna a be like this:  Wet locs thoroughly Apply olive oil Don lycra & latex swimming caps After swim, rinse hair ACV rinse Seal with oil mix  Do you think I can get away with doing an ACV rinse after every swim and using a clarifying shampoo once a week WITHOUT using conditioner?  Keep in my mind my dreads are only 3 months old...  Any tips would be greatly appreciated



   When you say an acv rinse, is it diluted?
Both the chlorine and the clarifying shampoo could be quite drying. How will you actually moisturize before sealing?


----------



## kulikuli (Mar 22, 2015)

Platinum 

actually was planning on doing it thrice a week!


MeaWea

Yeah it'd be diluted. 

Yeah you're right, they'd be quite drying, I think I might just have to bite the bullet and start using conditioner OR maybe use a moisturising shampoo as opposed to a clarifying shampoo...I dunnoerplexed


----------



## LavenderMint (Mar 22, 2015)

kulikuli said:


> Platinum  actually was planning on doing it thrice a week!  MeaWea  Yeah it'd be diluted.  Yeah you're right, they'd be quite drying, I think I might just have to bite the bullet and start using conditioner OR maybe use a moisturising shampoo as opposed to a clarifying shampoo...I dunnoerplexed



Are your baby locs under the care of a loctician or do you know one to ask? 
They may have other options for you.


----------



## kulikuli (Mar 22, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Are your baby locs under the care of a loctician or do you know one to ask?
> They may have other options for you.



nah, i'm strictly diy and the locticians around me are so bloody clueless, smh


----------



## sunkissedskin (Mar 22, 2015)

I've been struggling with my natural hair for four years now. It's embarrassing how many times I've big chopped LOL. I have thin, fine, low porosity, protein sensitive hair and it's just way too high maintenance for my liking. Plus, I'm severely challenged in the styling department (can barely do a simple twist or bantu knot) and dealing with it is, quite frankly, a nightmare.

Clearly I'm not about this life.

_So_, I've made the decision to loc my hair and I couldn't be more excited! Called and booked my appointment for Tuesday.  I'm starting out with comb coils. My hair is super short right now so it'll be interesting to see how they turn out. Will be back to update and fill out the questions. 

Hopefully locs will be the answer to keeping my hair on my darn head.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 24, 2015)

I am in love with your locs Foxglove!


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 24, 2015)

Got my hair retwisted last night. I'll post a length picture when I take down this style in a week.


----------



## sunkissedskin (Mar 24, 2015)

I'm back with my comb twists!  I really love how they turned out. My loctitian says to come back in 3-4 weeks for my first wash/retwist. Yay!

1. How long have you been on your loc journey? * Approximately 4 hours. LOL.*
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? *My loose natural hair is very high maintenance and I don't have the energy nor motivation to deal with it. Plus, I love how locs look, especially at longer lengths.*
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd? *For a long, long time.*
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform? *Cultivated, I think?*
5. What process did you use to start your locs? *Comb twists.*
6. How do you maintain your locs? *I'll be seeing my loctitian for maintenance until my hair begins to lock and I feel confident enough to manage it on my own. At least I hope so (as I mentioned before, I am extremely styling-challenged).  *
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs? *I believe she used ORS Lock and Twist gel.*


----------



## Arian (Mar 24, 2015)

sunkissedskin said:


> I'm back with my comb twists!  I really love how they turned out. My loctitian says to come back in 3-4 weeks for my first wash/retwist. Yay!
> 
> 1. How long have you been on your loc journey?  Approximately 4 hours. LOL.
> 2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? My loose natural hair is very high maintenance and I don't have the energy nor motivation to deal with it. Plus, I love how locs look, especially at longer lengths.
> ...



Congrats on your loc journey!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2015)

Congratulations sunkissedskin :woohoo:


----------



## caltron (Mar 26, 2015)

@sunkissedskin  Your hair is so beautiful.  I love comb twists.  Do they stay put or do you have to keep twisting them up?  I would love it if I could get comb twists to start mine but I'm afraid of them unravelling.  I have fine stranded 4a/b hair too.  

ETA:  Is that you in your siggy??  OMG you are gorgeous!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm thinking about retwisting my Locs today (Palm roll method). I'm not sure if I'm going to try a commercial product like Taliah Waaijid or try to do with an Aloe Vera Gel mix.


----------



## sunkissedskin (Mar 26, 2015)

caltron said:


> @sunkissedskin  Your hair is so beautiful.  I love comb twists.  Do they stay put or do you have to keep twisting them up?  I would love it if I could get comb twists to start mine but I'm afraid of them unravelling.  I have fine stranded 4a/b hair too.
> 
> ETA:  Is that you in your siggy??  OMG you are gorgeous!



Thanks caltron!! So far, so good. I tie my head with a satin durag at night and shower with a cap on. No unraveling yet. They have gotten really flat though, so I might try to spritz with a bit of water and fluff them out a little (as advised by my loctitian). Hopefully they stay put! She also says that if I see any coming undone, to just use a water-based gel and twist them with my finger. Especially the ones near my temples, because I wear glasses they are more prone to unraveling. 

And no that's not me, unfortunately. I wish. I can't wait for summer!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 26, 2015)

Since my recent retwist, I've enjoyed the look and feeling of the neatness in the front. So I've been keeping the the front locs that frame my face retwisted (of course not in the mega tight way my loctician does it).  Because I can get a nice little ponytail going it's able to stay together for the day.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Mar 26, 2015)

sunkissedskin said:


> I'm back with my comb twists!  I really love how they turned out. My loctitian says to come back in 3-4 weeks for my first wash/retwist. Yay!
> 
> 1. How long have you been on your loc journey? *Approximately 4 hours. LOL.*
> 2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? *My loose natural hair is very high maintenance and I don't have the energy nor motivation to deal with it. Plus, I love how locs look, especially at longer lengths.*
> ...


 

Yaaas, your locs are going to be beauutiful. Love the sizing and pattern.


----------



## Arian (Apr 2, 2015)

Soooo, my next retwist is next Thursday. I haven't complained very much during the journey, but here goes my next big rant... 

LINT! I have been picking apart some of my twists because of lint buildup. It happens primarily on the last row. I have tried not to disrupt any buds that have formed by picking the lint out with a safety pin. My hair is black, so lint buildup is very noticeable. I can see that the lint issue is going to be a problem for me.

Anyone else having this problem?

Also, some of my twists have become deformed...lumpy (not like budding, but like they have drawn up or not uniformly twisted)..
 Is this normal?


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2015)

Arian said:


> Soooo, my next retwist is next Thursday. I haven't complained very much during the journey, but here goes my next big rant...
> 
> *LINT! I have been picking apart some of my twists because of lint buildup. It happens primarily on the last row. I have tried not to disrupt any buds that have formed by picking the lint out with a safety pin. My hair is black, so lint buildup is very noticeable. I can see that the lint issue is going to be a problem for me.*
> 
> ...



Arian are you wrapping your hair at night? If not, you may want to use a satin bonnet. Are you using terry cloth towels to dry your hair? As for the "lumpy" appearance of your locs, remember, your locs are going through some changes so I believe what you're seeing is normal.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 2, 2015)

10 months loc'd! I'm loving my journey and seeing some growth. Sometimes, I wish that I had opted for thinner locs. But then I started meeting people who have thinner locs who mention combining them to make them thicker.

I decided to retwist (palm roll method) last night. I used Taliah Waajid Lock It Up gel. It was okay but I think I'll probably look for a good homemade loc'ing gel recipe.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 2, 2015)

Lint is definitely a nemesis. I've dyed my hair a couple of times just because of it; I've even taken a permanent marker to it in desperation before. (My lint is all in the back, too) 
The ways to cut down on exposure to lint include avoiding linty/fuzzy fabrics in your clothing/accessories, using jersey fabric or t-shirts to blot your hair, and tying up (or down) your hair before bed or using silk pillowcases. 
After a while, I just gave up- now I do what I can and keep rolling. One of my co-workers got caught up in picking lint out and ended up combing out her locs over a weekend or two. 




Arian said:


> Soooo, my next retwist is next Thursday. I haven't complained very much during the journey, but here goes my next big rant...   LINT! I have been picking apart some of my twists because of lint buildup. It happens primarily on the last row. I have tried not to disrupt any buds that have formed by picking the lint out with a safety pin. My hair is black, so lint buildup is very noticeable. I can see that the lint issue is going to be a problem for me.  Anyone else having this problem?  Also, some of my twists have become deformed...lumpy (not like budding, but like they have drawn up or not uniformly twisted).. Is this normal?


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 2, 2015)

Platinum said:


> ...I used Taliah Waajid Lock It Up gel. It was okay but I think I'll probably look for a good homemade loc'ing gel recipe.



I recently tried Kinky Curly Curling Custard for my retwist. Only used about a tablespoon of the gel and I diluted it down with water (about two or three tbsp) & aloe gel (about a tbsp). So far the hold has been awesome and flexible, not crunchy  and not drying. It smells great and I had a lot left over that I just stuck in the fridge. I'm sure this jar of KCCC is going to last for a while!!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm 5 months into this here loc journey. Feelin' good and feel like my hair looks decent. I'm still having scalp issues and oil just doesn't seem to cut it. I think the only thing that seems to work is rinsing my scalp. Maybe a weekly scalp rinse in the shower, with a retwist of the edges (if necessary) in between full retwists is what I need to do.

I also wanted to upload a photo, but I don't know how.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 8, 2015)

Did my first retwist on Sunday. I really didnt plan it. I had just washed my hair and was not in the mood for a fuzzy look for the week. Decided to take my chances remembering everything I saw and learned through youtubes. Got out my mango lime twisting gel and went ot work. Came out beautiful. I was very surprised because I really wasnt expecting it to turn out as nice as it did. Then I realized just how easy it was. I mean everybody kept telling me but I didnt believe it. Furthermore I was happy for the first time that I didnt have a gazillion locs.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 8, 2015)

ChasingBliss said:


> Did my first retwist on Sunday. I really didnt plan it. I had just washed my hair and was not in the mood for a fuzzy look for the week. Decided to take my chances remembering everything I saw and learned through youtubes. Got out my mango lime twisting gel and went ot work. Came out beautiful. I was very surprised because I really wasnt expecting it to turn out as nice as it did. Then I realized just how easy it was. I mean everybody kept telling me but I didnt believe it. Furthermore I was happy for the first time that I didnt have a gazillion locs.



Was that Jamaican Mango Lime gel? How did you like it? I quit using it forever ago when I noticed it was taking my nail polish off; tossed out a half full jar after seeing that. I hadn't noticed before because I rarely wear nail polish. Did they change the formulation?


----------



## Arian (Apr 9, 2015)

Retwist is today. I just noticed that I don't take pics of me before retwist, so I will post one in the thread for reference.


----------



## kandiekj100 (Apr 9, 2015)

Found that my pics file size was too big. Put flexi rods and satin covered sponge rollers in my hair and have been sporting this all week. I also played with having it swooped to one side and also doing a French twist hub the back and the froby pushed up to one side like a bang.


----------



## Arian (Apr 9, 2015)

Got it to work finally.  Look at my roots before the retwist.  Crazy!


----------



## Platinum (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm really loving my Loc'd journey! I wish I had decided to loc years ago! I need to post an updated pic. @kandiekj100  Looking good! I love that style! @Arian that's some serious growth!


----------



## Arian (Apr 11, 2015)

Fresh retwist! She let me know that I'm still progressing well, and that I'm loc'ing "really fast". That is an exaggeration, I'm sure.


----------



## Arian (Apr 12, 2015)

Ok. A lot of my twists are starting to look like this. This can't be normal, right?


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 12, 2015)

Anyone else having issues attaching pics to their posts?


----------



## Arian (Apr 12, 2015)

BrandNew said:


> Anyone else having issues attaching pics to their posts?


You have to resize them to smaller pixels. I downloaded an app to compress my pics from my phone.


----------



## BrandNew (Apr 13, 2015)

I still can't figure it out . I'll be back with pics some other time then.


----------



## caltron (Apr 14, 2015)

I've been plotting my move to locs.  I am one of very few blacks in my workplace, and the most of the whites I work with are not cool.     I think for the next few months I'm going to start wearing kinky twists to get them used to more natural-inspired hairstyling.  Then I'll move to some starter locs.  I'm not sure how my starter locs will be received and I'm afraid that some smart comments will undermine my confidence and cause me to give up.  I'm wondering if I should wear them under a wig at work until I feel confident enough in them myself to "come out" and give them a chance to mature.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 14, 2015)

I'm almost at my 8 month mark







View of my loose ends


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 15, 2015)

Good luck @caltron!  That sounds like a good plan. They may surprise you though- the most ignorant, hurtful & disrespectful comments I got during my transition to natural and  to locs were from other blk people & family. Your coworkers may have questions or be curious but don't feel pressured to be their answer box. Usually, the question I got was "that's beautiful, how do you get your hair to do that" which I didn't see as intrusive or rude.  



caltron said:


> I've been plotting my move to locs.  I am one of very few blacks in my workplace, and the most of the whites I work with are not cool.     I think for the next few months I'm going to start wearing kinky twists to get them used to more natural-inspired hairstyling.  Then I'll move to some starter locs.  I'm not sure how my starter locs will be received and I'm afraid that some smart comments will undermine my confidence and cause me to give up.  I'm wondering if I should wear them under a wig at work until I feel confident enough in them myself to "come out" and give them a chance to mature.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 15, 2015)

@Arian, I can't speak to "normal" because everyone's journey is different. However, that reminds me of the sections on my locs where I switched from latch hook to palm rolling. It looks almost as if the direction of the palm rolling was changed a few times, causing that twisty thinness...... Any idea if that could be your culprit? 




Arian said:


> View attachment 325261
> 
> Ok. A lot of my twists are starting to look like this. This can't be normal, right?


----------



## Harina (Apr 15, 2015)

ChasingBliss said:


> Did my first retwist on Sunday. I really didnt plan it. I had just washed my hair and was not in the mood for a fuzzy look for the week. Decided to take my chances remembering everything I saw and learned through youtubes. Got out my mango lime twisting gel and went ot work. Came out beautiful. I was very surprised because I really wasnt expecting it to turn out as nice as it did. Then I realized just how easy it was. I mean everybody kept telling me but I didnt believe it. Furthermore I was happy for the first time that I didnt have a gazillion locs.



@ChasingBliss I don't understand what you mean by you didn't have a gazillion locs?








BrandNew said:


> Got my hair retwisted last night. I'll post a length picture when I take down this style in a week.





BrandNew said:


> Another recent pic Harina



This would be considered a brick overlay grid? Like your grid rows aren't straight back? It just looks like they are slightly overlayed?



Foxglove said:


> Got my reti today



Now your pattern  @Foxglove  Yours are more of a straight back row pattern but would these be considered bricks?


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2015)

@Harina mine aren't in a brick pattern
This is a brick pattern


----------



## Harina (Apr 15, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> @Harina mine aren't in a brick pattern
> This is a brick pattern



Oh, ok thank you. Does anyone here have patterns like the above on mature locs? At first I thought I would want a brick pattern but I would not want ones like the the ones you posted. For some reason I thought a brick pattern would look more natural but it doesn't really in these pics at least.  Also the squares are lot bigger than I plan my for my starter locs. I need to go look at more grid pattern pics.


----------



## Arian (Apr 15, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> @Arian, I can't speak to "normal" because everyone's journey is different. However, that reminds me of the sections on my locs where I switched from latch hook to palm rolling. It looks almost as if the direction of the palm rolling was changed a few times, causing that twisty thinness...... Any idea if that could be your culprit?




I did change loctitians, so this could be the problem.  @MeaWea, what can I do about this?  I'm worried that I have messed up my locs now--do I need to start over?   Because that would be devastating...


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 15, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Was that Jamaican Mango Lime gel? How did you like it? I quit using it forever ago when I noticed it was taking my nail polish off; tossed out a half full jar after seeing that. I hadn't noticed before because I rarely wear nail polish. Did they change the formulation?


 Yeah it was. I had nail polish on too ...newly painted.  Nothing happened tho. Maybe it had to do with the type of polish. Im wearing the Sally Hansen gel formula.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Apr 15, 2015)

Harina said:


> @ChasingBliss I don't understand what you mean by you didn't have a gazillion locs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well for the longest time I had been wishing I had more locs that I had. I only have about 55 --cant really remember. But I wished I had about 80 or 90. After doing my own retwist (which was rewarding but tiresome) I appreciated that I didnt have as much after all.... Although I still love the look of lots and lots of locs. My loctitian told me that due to my hair texture, it would be better for me to have bigger locs which means...less.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 16, 2015)

It was a long time ago, I was in college so I'm sure I wasn't wearing anything more expensive than Wet'n'Wild lol 
They may have changed the formula too. I liked the way it smells but I'll stick to my diluted KCCC.


----------



## LavenderMint (Apr 16, 2015)

@Arian, I don't think you would need to start over. Do you trust your current loctician? That might be a problem they could help solve. 
Some of the solutions I've seen online include: sewing up the gap, tying a knot, sewing in extra hair or cutting it. Over time, my transitional areas bulked up and I haven't worried too much about them. 

I cut a thinning lock for the first time this weekend!! It wasn't in a transitional area or anything, it was just thin. It was only about three inches from the tip... I tied it in a knot and snipped above it.



Arian said:


> I did change loctitians, so this could be the problem.  @MeaWea, what can I do about this?  I'm worried that I have messed up my locs now--do I need to start over?   Because that would be devastating...


----------



## PrincessKia (Apr 17, 2015)

Arian said:


> View attachment 325261
> 
> Ok. A lot of my twists are starting to look like this. This can't be normal, right?


I am having this same issue. I started from 2 strand twists last November and I have lots that look like this. 

I have been following this thread for sometime now meaning to post and answer the questions. I just wasn't sure I would make it to tell the truth. So far so good though.


----------



## Arian (Apr 17, 2015)

PrincessKia said:


> I am having this same issue. I started from 2 strand twists last November and I have lots that look like this.
> 
> I have been following this thread for sometime now meaning to post and answer the questions. I just wasn't sure I would make it to tell the truth. So far so good though.



Ok, good. I did ask my loctitian about it and she said they would round themselves out. Just a kink in my twist.


----------



## Arian (Apr 25, 2015)

Checking in...my growth is crazy right now and I have serious itchy issues. I cannot believe that I will be 5 months in on May 2. I'm hoping to see more budding and closed ends within the next few months.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 27, 2015)

My consultant gave me the green light to henna 
She said I still need to band the ends so they don't unravel
I'll probably do it sometime this week


----------



## Platinum (Apr 29, 2015)

11 months loc'd!!


----------



## Arian (Apr 29, 2015)

Mean loc face!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 29, 2015)

@Arian they already look thicker especially when you compare them to your avi


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 29, 2015)

So my SL consultant got hurt and I have to reschedule on a last minute basis. This is frustrating and this is why I hate depending on stylists in the first place. I plan on taking the SL course this summer so if this happens again I can do my own retis


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 5, 2015)

Hi ladies! I never thought I'd be in here, but I've done just about everything I've wanted to my hair lol. Currently, I'm relaxed with about an inch and a half of new-growth. I'm taking down my Senegalese Twists, cleansing, and in a few days dyeing and starting my Bradelocs. I wanted Sisterlocks, but that is financially not feasible for me. Besides, I'm so used to doing my own hair anyway lol, and I just want to be loc'd. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## LavenderMint (May 5, 2015)

Welcome @whosthatcurl! 
I started my locs with braids and don't regret it. I made mine half the size I wanted them to be, knowing they would puff out to the right size. I maintained with a latch hook, transitioning to palm rolling after a year or two. 
All I would really say is not to underestimate the value of moisturization/deep conditioning. I chose a silicone free conditioner and mixed in essential oils (rosemary, lemon, & tea tree), saturating my hair and sitting under a warm dryer for about 45min. My hair grew so much and stayed hydrated. 
Good luck!!   



whosthatcurl said:


> Hi ladies! I never thought I'd be in here, but I've done just about everything I've wanted to my hair lol. Currently, I'm relaxed with about an inch and a half of new-growth. I'm taking down my Senegalese Twists, cleansing, and in a few days dyeing and starting my Bradelocs. I wanted Sisterlocks, but that is financially not feasible for me. Besides, I'm so used to doing my own hair anyway lol, and I just want to be loc'd. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 5, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Welcome @whosthatcurl!
> I started my locs with braids and don't regret it. I made mine half the size I wanted them to be, knowing they would puff out to the right size. I maintained with a latch hook, transitioning to palm rolling after a year or two.
> All I would really say is not to underestimate the value of moisturization/deep conditioning. I chose a silicone free conditioner and mixed in essential oils (rosemary, lemon, & tea tree), saturating my hair and sitting under a warm dryer for about 45min. My hair grew so much and stayed hydrated.
> Good luck!!


Thanks so much, I didn't know you could deep condition locks. I have a lot to learn lol.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 5, 2015)

I didn't either until I did it lol I figured that with my locs, my hair wouldn't be getting as many opportunities for moisture as loose hair, as well as the method of maintenance requiring a lot of whole loc manipulation. 
I've recently fallen off the deep conditioner train.... I need to do that again.  



whosthatcurl said:


> Thanks so much, I didn't know you could deep condition locks. I have a lot to learn lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 6, 2015)

@MeaWea May I ask how you treated your baby locs? I plan to color my hair before I install the braids.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 6, 2015)

I treated them like braids at first and I colored mine too! Fire engine red that faded to a warm honey brown. I dyed them in the braids to have more control over how much was colored and then washed my hair, rebraiding each one. I washed them gently with color retention shampoo & regular conditioner, weekly, until they were past the bare scalp stage. 
I waited to latch hook them until there was a fair amount of new growth and THAT took some learning! Leave some loose hair at the root or else you will SUFFER. 



whosthatcurl said:


> @MeaWea May I ask how you treated your baby locs? I plan to color my hair before I install the braids.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 6, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> I treated them like braids at first and I colored mine too! Fire engine red that faded to a warm honey brown. I dyed them in the braids to have more control over how much was colored and then washed my hair, rebraiding each one. I washed them gently with color retention shampoo & regular conditioner, weekly, until they were past the bare scalp stage.
> I waited to latch hook them until there was a fair amount of new growth and THAT took some learning! Leave some loose hair at the root or else you will SUFFER.


Ooh, thanks for the tips! Much appreciated.


----------



## caltron (May 8, 2015)

Platinum said:


> 11 months loc'd!!



OK I am mad that you did not post a  pic!!!


----------



## caltron (May 8, 2015)

Just checking in.  I'm getting kinky twists put in next week.  I've also found a loctician who looks good.  I know I said that I was waiting until December to start my locs, but I may just move that plan up to when I'm ready to take down the twists.  I'm excited!!!  

@MeaWea  Thanks so much for that post!  So reassuring and just what I need to see right now.


----------



## Arian (May 8, 2015)

My retwist was Wednesday! Five months in and I guess they are looking more like locs. I am so tenderheaded, though! Ugh... excuse my expression in the pic. I was mad at myself for eating Burger King for lunch when I am supposed to be doing better.


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2015)

It's been about 2 months since I've interlocked my roots. I haven't decided if I'm going to do it this weekend or wait until my loc anniversary on May 27.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 9, 2015)

I started my Bradelocs (like only two) and I wanted to finish by Mother's Day but I keep getting interrupted, and I have a million things to do so that's not going to happen. Plus, my boy is acting a plum fool. I wish I had a a pause button.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 9, 2015)

Okay ladies, my baby brother called me and I am in mama bear mode in need of some advice!!  He lives in Utah and is starting locs traditionally. The young lady doing his was recommended by a black friend whose locs she started. However, he called because she told him not to wash his hair yet AND she hasn't washed his hair in* FOUR MONTHS*  and he is suffering!!  He goes in and gets retwisted without a wash first. She just "puts some cream or gel" on his scalp to assist with the maintenance and that's it. He assumed this was normal and it doesn't sound right to me but I'm not sure as I did my own locs and washed weekly.  Is this standard operating procedure?? He said he was always prone to dandruff but these past four months have been bad and now it's gotten to the point that he is scratching his scalp to bleeding at night.
WHAT CAN HE DO?!

My first advice was to get a stocking cap and get his head in some water, STAT. I also suggested using a microfiber cloth and some witch hazel to help cleanse his scalp of all the build-up with his girlfriend's assistance. Then I suggested acv, tea tree oil, oregano or rosemary as rinse additives to help restore his scalp to health and some balance. I really don't want him to go back this.... person.... but I think if he is going to start doing his hair himself, he should start right after his hair has been freshly done so he can be sure to pay attention to the direction of the twist. What do you think? I am really glad I don't have the disposable income to fly out there for his next appointment and observe or question the process     I'd probably get put out!!


----------



## Platinum (May 10, 2015)

@MeaWea Thats terrible! I would never advise anyone to go that long without washing their hair. How long is his hair? How is his scalp? Does it appear to be inflamed? He may want to try an ACV rinse to remove buildup from his Locs and scalp. Youtube has a lot of great videos to help him learn how to retwist and cleanse his scalp. I can't believe that "stylist" retwisted his hair without washing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 10, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Okay ladies, my baby brother called me and I am in mama bear mode in need of some advice!!  He lives in Utah and is starting locs traditionally. The young lady doing his was recommended by a black friend whose locs she started. However, he called because she told him not to wash his hair yet AND she hasn't washed his hair in* FOUR MONTHS*  and he is suffering!!  He goes in and gets retwisted without a wash first. She just "puts some cream or gel" on his scalp to assist with the maintenance and that's it. He assumed this was normal and it doesn't sound right to me but I'm not sure as I did my own locs and washed weekly.  Is this standard operating procedure?? He said he was always prone to dandruff but these past four months have been bad and now it's gotten to the point that he is scratching his scalp to bleeding at night.
> WHAT CAN HE DO?!
> 
> My first advice was to get a stocking cap and get his head in some water, STAT. I also suggested using a microfiber cloth and some witch hazel to help cleanse his scalp of all the build-up with his girlfriend's assistance. Then I suggested acv, tea tree oil, oregano or rosemary as rinse additives to help restore his scalp to health and some balance. I really don't want him to go back this.... person.... but I think if he is going to start doing his hair himself, he should start right after his hair has been freshly done so he can be sure to pay attention to the direction of the twist. What do you think? I am really glad I don't have the disposable income to fly out there for his next appointment and observe or question the process     I'd probably get put out!!


Oh, that's horrible! He really does need to wash his hair, and hopefully find a better loctitian. Even I know locs need moisture.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 10, 2015)

@Platinum @whosthatcurl, his hair is just about neck length. He said his scalp is incessantly itching. He sprays with water in the morning and fluffs his hair. He really wants to wash with a dandruff shampoo but I think a gentle clarifying shampoo might be better.

I told him to check out YouTube but he's very intimidated by the idea of doing his own hair. Which was why I suggested washing before he sees her again and then taking over his own maintenance after that. It also doesn't help that locticians/natural hair care salons are few and far between out there.


----------



## Foxglove (May 10, 2015)

Oh hell no 
He needs to bite the bullet and either find a new loctician or start doing his own hair


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 10, 2015)

Well he can either cut it off or learn how to do it on his own. Or travel to get his hair retwisted.


----------



## LavenderMint (May 10, 2015)

You guys are right. I basically told him all of that and now I just have to step back and let him make up his mind.  He already got the witch hazel and has started wiping his scalp. I think he's going to wash either later tonight or tomorrow. 
Thanks for all your advice! I hope he takes it......


----------



## Foxglove (May 11, 2015)

I have the henna in my hair right now. I don't know how to rinse it out while keeping my hair bundled so I'm going to have to rinse it out with my hair loose. Praying I don't get much slippage/loosening


----------



## Foxglove (May 11, 2015)

My hair survived the henna. I ended up washing my hair loose so all the henna would rinse out. I also shampooed three times. I don't have any slippage or loosening that I can tell. They are a little fluffy but they normally contract once they dry
Pics





















ETA sorry the pics are so big. Trying to resize


----------



## Platinum (May 11, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> You guys are right. I basically told him all of that and now I just have to step back and let him make up his mind.  He already got the witch hazel and has started wiping his scalp. I think he's going to wash either later tonight or tomorrow.
> Thanks for all your advice! I hope he takes it......



I hope so too. I hate to see people get "burned" by uninformed or unskilled "locticians". I still can't get over the fact that he/she would retwist your brother's hair without washing it! I learned how to maintain my ex-BF's locs by watching Youtube videos so by the time I got my locs started, I already knew how to interlock my roots.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 13, 2015)

I still haven't finished my Bradelocs :-(


----------



## caltron (May 18, 2015)

I've finally decided to take the plunge.  After these kinky twists are ready to come out, I'm going to start locing.  I am sick of paying an arm and a leg to get my hair done and don't have hours to spend taking it down and putting hair back in.  If I'm going to wear my hair under a wig anyway, then why wait???  

I've always had this fantasy that I was one day going to find a loose hair style for me--whether relaxed or natural--that would work for me and my lifestyle, but I'm finally ready to let that dream die.  

Sometimes I get nervous when I think about it.  I'm a little scared of what my starter locs are going to look like.  But what gives me strength is seeing pics of matured locs.  No matter how awkward locs start off, I've yet to see any that didn't look great with time.  

I am going to get them started off with interlocking.  I run daily so I need a method that will stay put and allow me to wash.  It seems like a controversial method but I think this will be best for me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2015)

Yay, I'm 1/3 of the way done! My Mom's birthday is in 11 days (Jun 1) and I plan on having them done by then. I'm going to split my hair into 11 sections and do a section (and maybe a half) a day so I can be done on or by her birthday.


----------



## caltron (May 19, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> Yay, I'm 1/3 of the way done! My Mom's birthday is in 11 days (Jun 1) and I plan on having them done by then. I'm going to split my hair into 11 sections and do a section (and maybe a half) a day so I can be done on or by her birthday.



Beautiful!!  These are going to look so gorgeous!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2015)

@caltron Thank you so kindly! It is truly a labor of love. I have to fight through my back pain to do these beauties. My mom thinks I'm going to take them back down (I'm known for changing my hair style frequently). I've done everything I've wanted to do with my hair, and now I just want to be free.


----------



## Foxglove (May 19, 2015)

@whosthatcurl that's dedication. They're going to look great


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2015)

Lol, true this is dedication. I figure since I'm going to do it, might as well do it right the first time. Thanks so kindly.


----------



## caltron (May 20, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> @caltron Thank you so kindly! It is truly a labor of love. I have to fight through my back pain to do these beauties. My mom thinks I'm going to take them back down (I'm known for changing my hair style frequently). *I've done everything I've wanted to do with my hair, and now I just want to be free.*



Yes, freedom!!  I love the way locs look, but it's the freedom they will give me that is most appealing to me.


----------



## Foxglove (May 21, 2015)

I hit 9 months today


----------



## bklynbornNbred (May 21, 2015)

@MeaWea Tell your brother to look up Damian Walter on You Tube. He's a loctician based in Houston. If/when I move to locs he will be the one to start them off. Damian videos are long but very informative.


----------



## Arian (May 28, 2015)

On June 2, I will be 6 months in!!! Halfway to a year...they are changing so much and I am still soooo excited about what my locs will become.  I want to post some loc inspiration photos for everybody on the journey.


----------



## Arian (May 28, 2015)

Her locs are beautiful!  They look like they may have been started with two strands because I can see some of the pattern... hmmmm..


----------



## Arian (May 28, 2015)

For those interested in thicker locs... these are gorgeous!!!!!!  I may end up combining a lot of mine later for this thickness!


----------



## Arian (May 28, 2015)

I have been going through my twists and I notice some single strand knots on some of the loose strands.  Anyone else have this issue?  (Pesky single strands!  )

Do you snip them or leave them alone?


----------



## Foxglove (May 28, 2015)

Arian said:


> I have been going through my twists and I notice some single strand knots on some of the loose strands.  Anyone else have this issue?  (Pesky single strands!  )
> 
> Do you snip them or leave them alone?



I figure they'll become incorporated into the locs eventually so I don't snip them unless you can see them from far away. I hate when it's an entire ball hanging on for dear life by one thread but I leave it be unless it's really visible


----------



## Arian (May 30, 2015)

Thank you! Leaving them alone...


----------



## Foxglove (May 30, 2015)

I think some of my locks are maturing.
The one closest to my neck here is thickening up on the ends. It used to look like the one in the middle. Even the one in the middle looks like it's budding on the end





Reference so you can see the actual size. I'm holding the middle lock


----------



## Platinum (May 30, 2015)

I've been extremely busy this week and I forgot to check in. I'm 1 year loc'd as of May 27th!  I'll have to add pics later.


----------



## Arian (May 30, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> I think some of my locks are maturing.
> The one closest to my neck here is thickening up on the ends. It used to look like the one in the middle. Even the one in the middle looks like it's budding on the end
> 
> 
> ...



Mine are starting to look like this too!


----------



## Foxglove (May 30, 2015)

Platinum said:


> I've been extremely busy this week and I forgot to check in. I'm 1 year loc'd as of May 27th!  I'll have to add pics later.



Congrats!


----------



## Foxglove (May 31, 2015)

Those of you researching interlocking, I found one of the best tutorials I've seen


----------



## CocoGlow (Jun 1, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> My hair survived the henna. I ended up washing my hair loose so all the henna would rinse out. I also shampooed three times. I don't have any slippage or loosening that I can tell. They are a little fluffy but they normally contract once they dry
> Pics
> 
> 
> ...



@Foxglove

Hey Sis...would you mind sharing your recipe/routine for using henna on your locs? I'm assuming it would need to be a thinner texture than normal in order to be able to rinse out properly. I might get back into henna because I think I may be allergic to regular dye, even the awesome Shea Moisture dye 

Thanks!


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 1, 2015)

CocoGlow said:


> @Foxglove
> 
> Hey Sis...would you mind sharing your recipe/routine for using henna on your locs? I'm assuming it would need to be a thinner texture than normal in order to be able to rinse out properly. I might get back into henna because I think I may be allergic to regular dye, even the awesome Shea Moisture dye
> 
> Thanks!



When I used to henna on loose hair I would mix it with conditioner which would make it really easy to rinse out but I'm not supposed to use conditioner yet. This time I just mixed it with water and lime juice (something acidic either lemon or lime juice or ACV helps with dye release) and I left it overnight. I applied it in the morning and left it for several hours. It took a while to rinse out (almost an hour). I rinsed until the water almost ran clear then I shampooed 3 times until the water looked like it was running clear. I've used this recipe on loose hair before and I normally DC afterwards but I didn't this time bc they're not mature yet. I did end up washing again a few days later because it felt like I didn't get it all out and after that last wash my hair felt nice and soft. I have this reddish tint to my hair which I love. It starts out brighter and more orange but deepens into a dark red which will be more pronounced the more I do it

As far as brands I would stick with body art quality henna that's very fine. The finer the powder the easier it is to wash out. I used jamila because I had some left over from my loose days but once it's gone I'm switching to mehndi brand of henna for African hair bc it has a very fine sift so should be easier to rinse out
http://www.mehandi.com/shop/african/


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 2, 2015)

Finally finished! Baby Bradelocs / Braidlocs born 6/1/15 at 9:25 PM to the tune of Eye of the Tiger by Survivor and Lose Yourself to Dance by Daft Punk. #dontjudgeme


----------



## caltron (Jun 2, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> Finally finished! Baby Bradelocs / Braidlocs born 6/1/15 at 9:25 PM to the tune of Eye of the Tiger by Survivor and Lose Yourself to Dance by Daft Punk. #dontjudgeme



BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm 7 months into this thing and I'm having the usual issues I seem to have with my hair no matter what I'm sporting. Whether relaxed, loose natural, and now locs, I always wish my hair was thicker. I'm 35 years old. At some point I need to just accept my hair for what it is and what it isn't. I thought about combining my locs, but then I'll have few locs and I don't imagine that will help the density. I went smaller in the first place because I didn't want to deal with scalpy locs and heard that smaller locs are good for lower density hair. 

And this frustration with my hair is causing my usual thoughts and boredom with my hair. I've been wigging it here and there and I also put in kinky twists for a couple weeks and just took them out Sunday. I probably would have kept the twists in longer, but my some of my locs kept peeking out (I did the twists myself). I've thought about doing crochet braids next. 

The main thing is I want to get to a year before I make a decision on whether to give up on the ghost on this. I know I shouldn't make any rash decisions while my hair is still in this teenage stage, which is why I think I've coming to hiding it every so often.


----------



## caltron (Jun 3, 2015)

kandiekj100 said:


> I'm 7 months into this thing and I'm having the usual issues I seem to have with my hair no matter what I'm sporting. Whether relaxed, loose natural, and now locs, I always wish my hair was thicker. I'm 35 years old. At some point I need to just accept my hair for what it is and what it isn't. I thought about combining my locs, but then I'll have few locs and I don't imagine that will help the density. I went smaller in the first place because I didn't want to deal with scalpy locs and heard that smaller locs are good for lower density hair.
> 
> And this frustration with my hair is causing my usual thoughts and boredom with my hair. I've been wigging it here and there and I also put in kinky twists for a couple weeks and just took them out Sunday. I probably would have kept the twists in longer, but my some of my locs kept peeking out (I did the twists myself). I've thought about doing crochet braids next.
> 
> The main thing is I want to get to a year before I make a decision on whether to give up on the ghost on this. I know I shouldn't make any rash decisions while my hair is still in this teenage stage, which is why I think I've coming to hiding it every so often.



@kandiekj100  I hope you decide to stick it out with your locs because they are so cute!!  If I could be in your position right now 99.9% of my hair problems would be solved.  I do think you made good points about accepting your hair for what it is.  The grass is always greener.   Your hair is gorgeous as it is and you should never forget that.  One thing about high density hair is that it takes an awful lot of work to keep it under control and in a "style".   My hair is very dense and 90% of the time it looks crazy when I wear it out because it has a mind of its own.  I already know that once I get locs my hair is going to do it's own thing for many, many months until it starts to look really good.  I think if you just stick it out for another year or two you will start to fall in love with your hair as it is.   I've yet to see a sister 2+ years out who didn't have gorgeous looking locs.  They all look different, but gorgeous..  There will be many styles that you can do with your hair that I won't because of the density and vice versa.  Just be patient!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> Finally finished! Baby Bradelocs / Braidlocs born 6/1/15 at 9:25 PM to the tune of Eye of the Tiger by Survivor and Lose Yourself to Dance by Daft Punk. #dontjudgeme



Great job, @whosthatcurl


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jun 4, 2015)

caltron said:


> @kandiekj100  I hope you decide to stick it out with your locs because they are so cute!!  If I could be in your position right now 99.9% of my hair problems would be solved.  I do think you made good points about accepting your hair for what it is.  The grass is always greener.   Your hair is gorgeous as it is and you should never forget that.  One thing about high density hair is that it takes an awful lot of work to keep it under control and in a "style".   *My hair is very dense and 90% of the time it looks crazy when I wear it out because it has a mind of its own.*  I already know that once I get locs my hair is going to do it's own thing for many, many months until it starts to look really good.  I think if you just stick it out for another year or two you will start to fall in love with your hair as it is.   I've yet to see a sister 2+ years out who didn't have gorgeous looking locs.  They all look different, but gorgeous..  There will be many styles that you can do with your hair that I won't because of the density and vice versa.  Just be patient!



Thanks so much!! It is true, the grass is always greener. My sister's hair is much thicker than mine and she always talks about how she wish she had my hair (the bolded is how she would probably describe her hair) and all I could think is, girl if I had all that hair you couldn't tell me nothing, lol. I'm sure when you do your locs they will be gorgeous.


----------



## Arian (Jun 8, 2015)

I got a loc bun for my 6 month loc journey!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jun 9, 2015)

@Arian, that is so cute!!!


----------



## kandiekj100 (Jun 9, 2015)

It's been two months since I retwisted my hair and I think today is the day, as long as the weather is on my side. My son wanted to go to the pool today after I get off work if it doesn't rain. I figure this is the perfect time to do it. Hopefully laziness and pregnancy fatigue doesn't get the better of me.


----------



## Arian (Jun 9, 2015)

kandiekj100 said:


> @Arian, that is so cute!!!



Thanks! It is a welcome change!


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 11, 2015)

Well I guess if anybody is struggling with thin locs look into henna. I had my reti yesterday and my consultant noticed a significant difference. She kept asking if I had used any new products because my hair is much thicker and I let her know the only changes to my regimen were the henna and washing my hair loose (not banded/braided) after the henna 
I will probably wait until I'm at the 1 year mark before I henna again. I'm so paranoid about washing without banding/braiding so I'll delay it until I can be sure the locs are mature enough


----------



## caltron (Jun 16, 2015)

Well it's official.  I have an appointment to get starter locs Friday after next.  I'm so scared and excited at the same time.


----------



## Arian (Jun 17, 2015)

caltron said:


> Well it's official.  I have an appointment to get starter locs Friday after next.  I'm so scared and excited at the same time.



Congratulations!


----------



## caltron (Jun 28, 2015)

I got my locs on Friday and I love them!!!  So far they are everything I thought they would be and more. I'll try to post pics soon! 

I started them with the interlock method. So happy I went with that method.  When I first got in the chair, I was leery because my loctician started talking about how much she admired Donald Trump and planned to vote for him, lol.  I was halfway thinking I should just get up and leave then!  But the final result is exactly what I was wanting.  I asked for pencil sized and it looks like these will thicken up to be a slightly smaller than pencil.  I have fine strands so I think it would have been difficult to get mine very thick.  I have about 80 locs so if I wanted any thicker, I would probably have a lot of gaps. 

I am still having trouble programming myself to how easy loc maintenance is.  My loctician said the only thing I need is wash and maybe add oil if I wanted.  So why am I still trying to find info on the best products to use on my hair, lol???


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 28, 2015)

@caltron welcome to the loc'ed side! I agree with you about the products. I still have a hard time not buying all the products I can get my hands on lol


----------



## LavenderMint (Jun 28, 2015)

I saw my brother this week. His scalp is just as bad as I suspected it would be AND he had gone back to the same chick for a retwist. He watched me do my hair, watched how I used clips so that he can try doing it again on his own.  He said "I couldn't walk you down the aisle looking funny so yeah I went back!"  but he was so self-conscious of the giant flakes of dry scalp that he didn't really enjoy himself.  She still has not addressed his itchy damaged scalp. After all the festivities, I took a good look at his hair.....   Parts of his scalp look like they're dry and flaking up UNDER the root of his locs. HUGE flakes. Defintely NOT dandruff I told him that his best bet was likely to cut off and start over, combing out the flakes and babying his poor scalp; he did not like that idea as anything but a last resort. So instead I'm collecting ideas for how to care for his scalp. 
This is what I have so far. Any suggestions are extremely welcome and highly appreciated.

Make tea from fresh rosemary, sage or oregano and use as a refreshing spray/nightly rinse for his scalp.
Eat more fresh fruit/veg, less sugar/refined carbs
Use alcohol free witch hazel to wipe between locs 
Use baby shampoo to gently cleanse w/o stripping
Rinse with lukewarm water, instead of hot
Additional rinse add-ins/options: chamomile tea, lavender, diluted apple cider vinegar, comfrey, tea tree oil
Dry hair with t-shirt and hand held dryer to reduce dampness/mold opportunities
It's highly likely I will be supporting him through this, sending him the oils/products.  If he doesn't see progress by Christmas, hopefully he can let go and cut and I'll be going to him on my spring break to start his new locs.


----------



## Rain20 (Jun 29, 2015)

@MeaWea 
These are suggestions:
Prepoo (apply on scalp with squeeze bottle) with aloe Vera gel mixed with coconut oil and a little castor oil. Let sit for 20 mins

Rinse

Then use Diluted natural neem conditioner Thera-Neem conditioner (I have seen at Whole Foods)

After spray for scalp:
Aloe Juice, diluted apple cider vinegar, rosewater, 1-3 drops tea tree oil

If none of this works consider medicated options until scalp heals


----------



## caltron (Jun 30, 2015)

One thing I'm amazed at is how soft my locs are.  I have never really had an opportunity to touch someone else's locs so I did not know how they felt.  I always imagined they would feel like braids or twists, but they are soft like cotton.  I can't keep my hands out of my hair!  Do they continue to feel this soft after they mature?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 30, 2015)

caltron said:


> One thing I'm amazed at is how soft my locs are.  I have never really had an opportunity to touch someone else's locs so I did not know how they felt.  I always imagined they would feel like braids or twists, but they are soft like cotton.  I can't keep my hands out of my hair!  Do they continue to feel this soft after they mature?



My friend's locs became hard overtime; however they looked soft.


----------



## bklynbornNbred (Jun 30, 2015)

@MeaWea You can't build a house on sand. He needs to start over now to fix the foundation instead of waiting six months. And he needs to find a new loctician stat.

He doesn't need baby shampoo he needs to scrub his scalp with a good cleansing shampoo and get that gunk off his scalp and out of his hair. His locs may loosen up but he may be able to save his length and get it retwisted by someone that knows what they are doing. If he waits it will only get worse. If his hair starts budding around dandruff and dirty scalp the only option he'll have six months from now is to shave. The other suggestions will work to sooth his scalp after he cleans the base but he has to lift that gunk up, follow with a moisturizing shampoo/conditioner then get someone to assess if its worth retwisting.

I wouldn't advise him trying to DIY this. He needs a real expert or an experienced loc head with healthy hair to do it for him. 

He also needs to publicly blast the person that has his head looking the way it is.


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 2, 2015)

Rain20 said:


> @MeaWea
> These are suggestions:
> Prepoo (apply on scalp with squeeze bottle) with aloe Vera gel mixed with coconut oil and a little castor oil. Let sit for 20 mins
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 2, 2015)

bklynbornNbred said:


> @MeaWea You can't build a house on sand. He needs to start over now to fix the foundation instead of waiting six months. And he needs to find a new loctician stat.
> 
> He doesn't need baby shampoo he needs to scrub his scalp with a good cleansing shampoo and get that gunk off his scalp and out of his hair. His locs may loosen up but he may be able to save his length and get it retwisted by someone that knows what they are doing. If he waits it will only get worse. If his hair starts budding around dandruff and dirty scalp the only option he'll have six months from now is to shave. The other suggestions will work to sooth his scalp after he cleans the base but he has to lift that gunk up, follow with a moisturizing shampoo/conditioner then get someone to assess if its worth retwisting.
> 
> ...



That is EXACTLY how I feel.  Alllllllllllllla dat and amen!!  I *STILL* want to go find this chick and give her a choice piece of my mind and then some!!  
 However, he's ten years my junior and thinks he can work around it- even though my first suggestion was to cut and start over. What do I know though, right?  Being in Ogden, Utah, there aren't many qualified loctitians, much less natural hair shops where he could have his hair cared for, not even within a few hours drive.  I don't know how far he is willing to travel or how much he's willing to pay. 
I'm hesitant to bring up cutting again because he'll just stop talking to me about it and do what he wants anyway.


----------



## Rain20 (Jul 3, 2015)

Hope he takes action soon @MeaWea. Sounds uncomfortable.


----------



## sunkissedskin (Jul 3, 2015)

Here are my baby locs, 3 months later.  Just had a wash and retwist last weekend.

I found out recently that I have a bunch of food allergies, and apparently I'm iron deficient as well... I think both of these might be contributing to my slow hair growth so I'm really trying to get my health under control. But overall, I think they're looking pretty good. 

Plus, here's a link to some gorgeous hair photos that my friend showed me today. Motivation! 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.367193123478481.1073741839.216237075240754&type=3


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 4, 2015)

I got my hair cut today. My plan was to cut my locs and then comb them out after my wedding. It's been 15 years of growth and my journey is changing. 
I like the shorter length and will enjoy it until I decide when to take the next steps.


----------



## Arian (Jul 5, 2015)

I figured out that the issues I am having with my locs is called bunching. It can go one of two ways: they may eventually straighten themselves out or they will lead to bumpy locs. :-( 

I am not sure how I feel about this.


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 6, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> View attachment 331371 I got my hair cut today. My plan was to cut my locs and then comb them out after my wedding. It's been 15 years of growth and my journey is changing.
> I like the shorter length and will enjoy it until I decide when to take the next steps.



@MeaWea

Beautiful Locs Sis!!! Do you dye them black? If so, what do you use?


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 6, 2015)

Arian said:


> I figured out that the issues I am having with my locs is called bunching. It can go one of two ways: they may eventually straighten themselves out or they will lead to bumpy locs. :-(
> 
> I am not sure how I feel about this.



How far down is the bunching? Is it near your roots or the ends? Also is it all over or just in one place?


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm taking the retightening class in August. My schedule this month sucks so I'll be at 9.5 weeks by the time I get to the class. I hate having to depend on somebody else for my retis so I can't wait to get this out of the way.
I'm almost at 11 months
Without flash






With flash


----------



## LavenderMint (Jul 6, 2015)

CocoGlow said:


> @MeaWea
> 
> Beautiful Locs Sis!!! Do you dye them black? If so, what do you use?



Thank you, @CocoGlow! I dyed them black maybe six or seven years ago but only the bottom half to cover a faded brown. I didn't really pay attention to what she used but I think it was Bigen...? It washed out within two months though, staining EVERYTHING and my ends were brown again. 
I would try Shea Moisture if I were to dye again. 
HTH


----------



## CocoGlow (Jul 6, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Thank you, @CocoGlow! I dyed them black maybe six or seven years ago but only the bottom half to cover a faded brown. I didn't really pay attention to what she used but I think it was Bigen...? It washed out within two months though, staining EVERYTHING and my ends were brown again.
> I would try Shea Moisture if I were to dye again.
> HTH



@MeaWea
Thanks! In the pics your hair looks jet black lol, it could be the lighting. I'm seeing from various people that Shea Moisture is nice (does not smell bad and does not dry  out the hair) but it tends to fade too - not as bad as the Bigen you mentioned where it stains everything, but it seems to fade over time. I purchased a box of Naturtint which seems to get a lot of great reviews so I will see how well it works soon.


----------



## Arian (Jul 6, 2015)

Arian said:


> View attachment 325261
> 
> Ok. A lot of my twists are starting to look like this. This can't be normal, right?




@Foxglove, they are doing it in the middle.  I quoted my original post about the problem, so you can see what I'm referring to...it just irks me.  

But I don't want to take any of them down because most of them have already closed on the end.

BTW, your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## Arian (Jul 6, 2015)

PrincessKia said:


> I am having this same issue. I started from 2 strand twists last November and I have lots that look like this.
> 
> I have been following this thread for sometime now meaning to post and answer the questions. I just wasn't sure I would make it to tell the truth. So far so good though.



@PrincessKia, I found that our issue is called "bunching."  Not a whole lot of information about it, but I found this link...

http://kalia-dewdrop.blogspot.com/2008/04/fixing-bunched-and-bumpy-locks.html


----------



## Arian (Jul 6, 2015)

Forgot to check in-- 7 months in on July 2nd!  I SO wish I had done this sooner, but waiting until 30 makes it even more special.  

Sidenote:  I have inspired almost every woman in my family to go natural (still have two aunts that I am working on), and now that they are all loose naturals, I will be the only one loc'd.  I wonder if my loc journey will inspire them... hmmmm...


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 6, 2015)

@Arian Thanks! I forget, was it you that changed from interlocking to palm rolling? I know you changed locticians too. Does the bunching look like it's around one of these transitions?


----------



## Arian (Jul 6, 2015)

I am still doing palm rolling.  I think I noticed the bunching when I changed loctitians...like right before I did...


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 6, 2015)

Arian said:


> I am still doing palm rolling.  I think I noticed the bunching when I changed loctitians...like right before I did...



I wouldn't take them down. This is part of the locking process and it isn't always going to go smoothly. At some point you have to let them do what they want to do. They may even out as the loc matures


----------



## Platinum (Jul 7, 2015)

Checking in. I'm really enjoying the loc'd life. I could kick myself for not doing this earlier. My regimen is so simple and I don't spend nearly as much money on products as I did before I loc'd. I haven't interlocked in about 2 months and I'm trying to decide if I'm going to do it this or weekend or next.


----------



## Arian (Jul 8, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> I wouldn't take them down. This is part of the locking process and it isn't always going to go smoothly. At some point you have to let them do what they want to do. They may even out as the loc matures



I have about 20 that are doing this...I hope it does settle down.


----------



## 1BalancedBeauty (Jul 12, 2015)

Checking in. Everything's great, for the most part. Having a love/hate relationship with the colour of my hair though. I love jet black hair and right now my hair is a mix of off black and dusty brown ends.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 20, 2015)

I've been lurking in this thread for awhile. I have a consult and appointment for braidlocs tomorrow.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 20, 2015)

I guess I'll interlock my roots tonight. I really wish I could Palm roll it but it doesn't hold well for me.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 21, 2015)

I got my baby locs today! The braids took about 2 hours.


----------



## tolly (Jul 21, 2015)

dicapr said:


> I got my baby locs today! The braids took about 2 hours.


congratulations, I hope you enjoy this new phase of your hair journey. I have been admiring and considering locs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 21, 2015)

Hey Ladies! I know it's been awhile, but I have two pictures: One is from my son's kindergarten graduation and another one is just random.


----------



## Arian (Jul 22, 2015)

This month's retwist has not lasted long at all. After a week, it seemed like my roots had grown in really quickly. Oh well...I have just thrown on a headband and kept it moving.

My scalp itches like crazy and my hair smells like synthetic hair. I need a loc refresher recommendation.


----------



## Arian (Jul 24, 2015)

This morning, I decided to give myself a little haircut. Those strings of hair that look super straight and ridiculous. I cut those mugs...

At this point in the loc journey, I feel myself weakening emotionally and mentally (with life stuff) and it is affecting the way I feel about my hair. Yesterday, I even questioned why I was going through this when I could slick my hair into a puff. But...I quickly regained my composure and decided I just needed to tidy up my loc babies a bit. 

Looking forward to Month 8 in a week or so...


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 25, 2015)

Arian said:


> My scalp itches like crazy and my hair smells like synthetic hair. I need a loc refresher recommendation.



I've heard good things about the oyin handmade juices and also about taliah waajid


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 25, 2015)

Arian said:


> This morning, I decided to give myself a little haircut. Those strings of hair that look super straight and ridiculous. I cut those mugs...
> 
> At this point in the loc journey, I feel myself weakening emotionally and mentally (with life stuff) and it is affecting the way I feel about my hair. Yesterday, I even questioned why I was going through this when I could slick my hair into a puff. But...I quickly regained my composure and decided I just needed to tidy up my loc babies a bit.
> 
> Looking forward to Month 8 in a week or so...



You can do it. Maybe try something new like a rod set or an updo and see if the new style will get you more excited about your hair


----------



## Arian (Jul 25, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> You can do it. Maybe try something new like a rod set or an updo and see if the new style will get you more excited about your hair



Thanks for the encouragement, hun! I think I want to try a braid out. I wore a ponytail yesterday and slept on it last night. This morning when I got up to do my hair, it had some nice waves to it (I'm guessing from the ponytail holder). I'll have to take a pic and upload it.


----------



## Arian (Jul 25, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> I've heard good things about the oyin handmade juices and also about taliah waajid



Is it ok that the Oyin Juices have glycerin in them?


----------



## Arian (Jul 26, 2015)

Ok, ladies. So I bought this product to see if it would be a good loc refresher candidate.

Never mind. It says something about soft hold. No bueno. Returning it to Sally's!


----------



## dicapr (Jul 26, 2015)

Do any of you ladies bring your own oils with you to the loctician?  My scalp has been irritated since my appointment Tuesday.  It started itching almost immediately after she sprayed my braids with her oil mix. I finally broke down and rinsed my hair out this morning and had instant relief. I'm not sure if I should bring my own oils or just ask her to not add oil to my hair at my next appointment.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 26, 2015)

Arian said:


> Is it ok that the Oyin Juices have glycerin in them?



I just started using it in the last few days. I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 26, 2015)

I forgot to do my 11 month update. The smaller ones up front are looking more mature and look like they are starting to condense a little. The larger ones in the middle I think have been pretty much fully locked for months now. I hope they don't swell too much.
I'm still bundling and braiding for now and I'm trying some new products- Trader Joe's nourish spa shampoo which I heard was a duplicate of the sisterlocks shampoo and Oyin Juices and Berries. I still use Shea Moisture hold and shine moisture mist as a spritz every few days
I'm definitely due for a reti but I'm taking the retightening course in 2 weeks and we're supposed to come with at least 1 month's worth of NG so I'll be way overdue by then
That's it for now

Without flash









With flash


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 26, 2015)

dicapr said:


> Do any of you ladies bring your own oils with you to the loctician?  My scalp has been irritated since my appointment Tuesday.  It started itching almost immediately after she sprayed my braids with her oil mix. I finally broke down and rinsed my hair out this morning and had instant relief. I'm not sure if I should bring my own oils or just ask her to not add oil to my hair at my next appointment.



You could do either. Just tell her your scalp is a little sensitive and reacts easily so would she mind using your oil mix or not using any at all


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 29, 2015)

For anybody trying to get the looks of sisterlocks without the hefty price tag, this YTer started her microlocks with mini twists and interlocks for maintenance

 (info)
 (1 year update)


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2015)

Wow. Time is really flying by! I just realized that I'm 14 months loc'd as of July 27th. My locs are feeling somewhat dry today. I haven't used my Aloe Vera juice spritz in a while so I need to start back on that.


----------



## Arian (Aug 1, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Wow. Time is really flying by! I just realized that I'm 14 months loc'd as of July 27th. My locs are feeling somewhat dry today. I haven't used my Aloe Vera juice spritz in a while so I need to start back on that.



What is in this Aloe spritz? And is Aloe Juice considered a loc tightener?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2015)

Arian said:


> What is in this Aloe spritz? And is Aloe Juice considered a loc tightener?



@Arian I just use 100% pure Aloe Vera juice, water, and a few drops of Peppermint oil in a spray bottle. I use it as a leave-in Condish on wash days.

When you ask about a loc tightener, are you looking for something to speed up the loc'ing process?


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2015)

Platinum said:


> @Arian I just use 100% pure Aloe Vera juice, water, and a few drops of Peppermint oil in a spray bottle. I use it as a leave-in Condish on wash days.
> 
> When you ask about a loc tightener, are you looking for something to speed up the loc'ing process?



Yes. I have read about them and was wondering if aloe juice was a natural option.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 2, 2015)

Arian said:


> Yes. I have read about them and was wondering if aloe juice was a natural option.



I've heard sea salt can speed up the locking process. Let me see what I found in the past


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> I've heard sea salt can speed up the locking process. Let me see what I found in the past



Thanks! I read that too. I was wondering if sea salt would be too drying, though. Having it be detrimental to my budding locs would be punishment for lack of patience. Unfortunately, my hair is finer than I originally thought, and is locking...slowly. For 8 months in (today!), just seems like I would be making more progress than 1 or 2 loc'd ends. When my friends drop by later, I will have them take a few photos of my babies and post them here.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 2, 2015)

Arian said:


> Thanks! I read that too. I was wondering if sea salt would be too drying, though. Having it be detrimental to my budding locs would be punishment for lack of patience. Unfortunately, my hair is finer than I originally thought, and is locking...slowly. For 8 months in (today!), just seems like I would be making more progress than 1 or 2 loc'd ends. When my friends drop by later, I will have them take a few photos of my babies and post them here.



I was worried about that too which is why I haven't done it but from the pics I saw it definitely works


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 2, 2015)

Arian said:


> Thanks! I read that too. I was wondering if sea salt would be too drying, though. Having it be detrimental to my budding locs would be punishment for lack of patience. Unfortunately, my hair is finer than I originally thought, and is locking...slowly. For 8 months in (today!), just seems like I would be making more progress than 1 or 2 loc'd ends. When my friends drop by later, I will have them take a few photos of my babies and post them here.



I don't think you should compare your progress to others. Your hair will lock when it's ready, just try not to use products that are softening 
The sisterlocks starter shampoo is supposed to help speed up the locking process but I can't justify spending $11-$12 for shampoo


----------



## BrandNew (Aug 2, 2015)

Taken today. Freshly washed.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 5, 2015)

Is it normal for your hair to be this fuzzy just two weeks in?


----------



## kulikuli (Aug 6, 2015)

Arian said:


> Yes. I have read about them and was wondering if aloe juice was a natural option.


i find that using a hydrosol like rosewater or orange blossom water helps. i'm sure plain old water would probably have the same effect. water makes  hair shrink, shrinkage leads to tangled hair, tangled hair=awesome for the loc-ing process.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey ladies! * waves enthusiastically*
I'm doing my first re-tighten and I'm seriously dragging my ass. I'm interlocking (with my fingers, I can't get with using a latchhook or hair pin) because that seems to be the easiest way for me. Maybe I'll try the nappylocs tool in the future, but I think every other re-tighten I'll find some one to do it here in Chicago. Any suggestions ladies?


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 16, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> Hey ladies! * waves enthusiastically*
> I'm doing my first re-tighten and I'm seriously dragging my ass. I'm interlocking (with my fingers, I can't get with using a latchhook or hair pin) because that seems to be the easiest way for me. Maybe I'll try the nappylocs tool in the future, but I think every other re-tighten I'll find some one to do it here in Chicago. Any suggestions ladies?



I'm about to tackle this too. I got the nappyloc tools but they didn't come with any instructions so I have to watch vids on YT 
I also took the SL retightening class yesterday and did 2 rows in the class. I'll have to take a few hours and see how it goes with both tools and figure out which ones work better for me


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 17, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> I'm about to tackle this too. I got the nappyloc tools but they didn't come with any instructions so I have to watch vids on YT
> I also took the SL retightening class yesterday and did 2 rows in the class. I'll have to take a few hours and see how it goes with both tools and figure out which ones work better for me


 I used DynamicRunner's method of retightining, only I use my fingers instead of a tool because it was talk FOREVER to do and the blasted hook kept getting stuck in my hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 17, 2015)

I'm just slow as hell lmao and I really was being lazy. I'm burnt out on doing hair.


----------



## dicapr (Aug 21, 2015)

I made it 1 month !


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 25, 2015)

I forgot to post I reached my 1 year mark
1 week later and I'm still retightening 
It doesn't help that I've only been able to do 1-2 hours at a time after work. I am faster now than I was when I first started and I should be done today


----------



## Arian (Aug 26, 2015)

I haven't posted in this thread in a while, but I have some concerns. My left side edges appear to be thinning. :-(

But they were kind of thinning when I was a loose natural. My loctitian said she would check it out during my next visit.

I may have to mix a JBCO solution and start rubbing it on my edges daily. I plan to make the Shea Moisture JBCO poo my main poo...and when I am fully loc'd, I will use the conditioner.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 27, 2015)

Arian said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while, but I have some concerns. My left side edges appear to be thinning. :-(
> 
> But they were kind of thinning when I was a loose natural. My loctitian said she would check it out during my next visit.
> 
> I may have to mix a JBCO solution and start rubbing it on my edges daily. I plan to make the Shea Moisture JBCO poo my main poo...and when I am fully loc'd, I will use the conditioner.



Your hair looks great!! 
I combed my locs out this summer after 15 years with them. I've noticed that my formerly healthy edges are now broken and short, needing some babying. 
WhAt is jbco?


----------



## Harina (Aug 27, 2015)

MeaWea said:


> Your hair looks great!!
> I combed my locs out this summer after 15 years with them. I've noticed that my formerly healthy edges are now broken and short, needing some babying.
> WhAt is jbco?



How much length did you lose? 

JBCO = Jamaican Black Castor Oil


----------



## Harina (Aug 27, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> I forgot to post I reached my 1 year mark
> 1 week later and I'm still retightening
> It doesn't help that I've only been able to do 1-2 hours at a time after work. I am faster now than I was when I first started and I should be done today



My left side too. I just bought that temple fertilizing balm from ORS. It has good reviews! I like the scent too.


----------



## LavenderMint (Aug 27, 2015)

Harina said:


> How much length did you lose?
> 
> JBCO = Jamaican Black Castor Oil



Thank you. And thankfully, I have that! lol 

I cut about six inches off first and then combed them out. Overall, I think I lost maybe 2-3 more inches per loc to shed hair. It's weird & hard to tell because my hair is so curly. 
My hairline was fine before locing and now I'm down to about 1/2 inch in the front. I don't know when that happened


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2015)

15 months loc'd!


----------



## Arian (Aug 30, 2015)

Platinum said:


> 15 months loc'd!



Congrats!!!


----------



## Arian (Sep 7, 2015)

What shampoo is everyone using on their starter locs?


----------



## dicapr (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm using Kinky Curly Come Clean shampoo. It's moisturizing and no residue. So far so good.


----------



## Harina (Sep 7, 2015)

dicapr said:


> I'm using Kinky Curly Come Clean shampoo. It's moisturizing and no residue. So far so good.



What kind of scent is it? Does it smell good?


----------



## dicapr (Sep 7, 2015)

It has a citrus scent. It's faint and very fresh smelling.


----------



## Arian (Sep 7, 2015)

Ok. I have some Shea Moisture JBCO shampoo, but it has panthenol and glycerin high on the list. I am worried it may mess with my progress. I am now 9 months in--- yay!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 7, 2015)

Arian said:


> What shampoo is everyone using on their starter locs?



I just switched to trader joe's and I like it so far


----------



## Platinum (Sep 7, 2015)

Arian said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while, but I have some concerns. My left side edges appear to be thinning. :-(
> 
> But they were kind of thinning when I was a loose natural. My loctitian said she would check it out during my next visit.
> 
> I may have to mix a JBCO solution and start rubbing it on my edges daily. I plan to make the Shea Moisture JBCO poo my main poo...and when I am fully loc'd, I will use the conditioner.



I need to try this for my nape. My nape has always a problem area.


----------



## kulikuli (Sep 7, 2015)

Arian said:


> What shampoo is everyone using on their starter locs?



shea moisture's black soap shampoo, jbco shampoo & moisture retention shampoo, i rotate them. they all seem to work pretty well. no residue. none of them seem to affect the loc-ing process

and joico K-Pak clarifying shampoo for when i swim, this leaves my hair sooo dry but it's worth it not to have chlorine in my hair


----------



## Arian (Sep 7, 2015)

kulikuli said:


> shea moisture's black soap shampoo, jbco shampoo & moisture retention shampoo, i rotate them. they all seem to work pretty well. no residue. none of them seem to affect the loc-ing process
> 
> and joico K-Pak clarifying shampoo for when i swim, this leaves my hair sooo dry but it's worth it not to have chlorine in my hair




Thank you for reassuring me! I will keep the jbco poo then. I have lots of shampoo to use up, so I'll be taking them to all my retwisting appointments. I have an appointment tomorrow, so I will take the JBCO with me.


----------



## Arian (Sep 7, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> I just switched to trader joe's and I like it so far



I have the TJ Tea Tree Tingle poo in my stash. I plan to use that one as well.


----------



## Arian (Sep 7, 2015)

My hair before my retwist tomorrow. Excuse my strange face...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2015)

I'm going on a cruise in 2 weeks so I'll probably re twist next weekend. After that, I probably won't retwist again until January.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2015)

I didn't retwist yet and I'm going on my cruise in 3 days. I'm thinking about going to a loctician tomorrow instead of doing it myself. I haven't had anyone else to do my hair since May '14. Also, I have to pay someone to Palm roll it then probably end up getting my hair wet. 

I'll probably just end up interlocking it.


----------



## dicapr (Sep 20, 2015)

I made it 2 months!  My hair is moving right along. It's frizzy and budding and definitely in the what the heck is going on with her hair stage. I'm kind of questioning my decision to loc short hair because I don't really have any styling options to control the frizz and the few unruly locs I have. I'm just pinning up the sides and rocking it. I've only got about 4 in of hair and I don't want to do too much manipulation of my hair at this stage of the process.


----------



## Arian (Sep 21, 2015)

I am starting to feel a little blue about my hair.  It is frizzy, unruly, and just plain crazy looking right now.  I am about 2 weeks away from 10 months in and I'm not feeling very beautiful.  It doesn't help that I have some personal issues going on too, but it would have helped to have my hair in some kind of order.  But at this point, my hair is locked in pretty good and would require a haircut to go back to my loose natural hair.

This too shall pass.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 22, 2015)

I think I will take my hair down. It's too much bad energy I have going on in my life. I don't know what I'm going to do now.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 24, 2015)

whosthatcurl said:


> I think I will take my hair down. It's too much bad energy I have going on in my life. I don't know what I'm going to do now.



Do what feels right. If you ever change your mind or decide to reloc we'll be here


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 24, 2015)

Attempting my second retightening. I did a little yesterday and finished the front today. I think I probably will be able to finish it by tomorrow which will be much faster than my first attempt


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks @Foxglove for being so supportive.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 27, 2015)

16 months loc'd 

I ended up not retwisting before going on my cruise to the Bahamas. I went swimming at Half Moon Cay and the ocean water helped tighten my locs (the ends). I thinking about semi-freeforming instead of retwisting every 2-3 months.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 30, 2015)

Realized it's been a while since I posted pics. At this point I'm 13.5 months locked and when I did my reti class the person who trademarked sisterlocks evaluated my locks and said they were fully locked.

With flash:










Without:


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2015)

Looking good, @Foxglove! I like the thickness of your locs. How long do it take you to reti?


----------



## Ivonnovi (Sep 30, 2015)

@Arian  is this the side you sleep on?    If so [and it's thinning] you will have to really baby this area to stop the thinning and obtain growth.   I've found it way too hard to change sleeping habits.



Arian said:


> I haven't posted in this thread in a while, but I have some concerns. My left side edges appear to be thinning. :-(
> 
> But they were kind of thinning when I was a loose natural. My loctitian said she would check it out during my next visit.
> 
> I may have to mix a JBCO solution and start rubbing it on my edges daily. I plan to make the Shea Moisture JBCO poo my main poo...and when I am fully loc'd, I will use the conditioner.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 30, 2015)

Platinum said:


> Looking good, @Foxglove! I like the thickness of your locs. How long do it take you to reti?



Thanks @Platinum! It's only my second reti and I did a couple of hours a day over the course of a week. I finished the front pretty fast, did half of the back in one day and took off a few days before I did the rest of the back


----------



## Arian (Oct 1, 2015)

My loctitian is going to re-twist my roots this Sunday before my Virginia trip next week.  This is about a week earlier than I normally re-twist, but my scalp is itchy and I have been sweating profusely all "up in" my head.  I cannot wait to feel her fingernails on my scalp.


----------



## kulikuli (Oct 2, 2015)

hey guys, so i need suggestions

my locs are quite dry because i've bleached and dyed them. i've been deep conditioning my hair and my dreads have been doing fine except for the last two weeks, i dunno what i did differently...

any suggestions for getting my hair back to "normal"?


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 2, 2015)

I want to get sisterlocs but I'm having such a hard time settling on a consultant.... I want to get mine installed by the end of the month though...


----------



## Arian (Oct 4, 2015)

I got loc curls this go round... they are soft, though, and probably won't hold up through the end of the week.


----------



## Oasis (Oct 4, 2015)

my locs are doing very well. i wish they were a bit longer but i don't have too many complaints. they are very dry though and im not sure what to do about it. i never quite figured out how to moisture my hair after 6-7 years as a loose natural. 



Arian said:


> I got loc curls this go round... they are soft, though, and probably won't hold up through the end of the week.



cute! you're lucky that you're able to keep so much length. i was bsl when i loced and after washing i was ear length.


----------



## hair4romheaven (Oct 5, 2015)

My cousin said I can post her pic. 
She's hip length. Many people in my family have long locs. I love it.
Hhg ladies


----------



## Arian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oasis said:


> my locs are doing very well. i wish they were a bit longer but i don't have too many complaints. they are very dry though and im not sure what to do about it. i never quite figured out how to moisture my hair after 6-7 years as a loose natural.
> 
> 
> 
> cute! you're lucky that you're able to keep so much length. i was bsl when i loced and after washing i was ear length.




My hair has already fell!    I am 10 months in the hole!  I am amazed that I haven't experienced much shrinkage either.  I was certainly expecting it.  It may be coming, though.


----------



## Arian (Oct 5, 2015)

hair4romheaven said:


> My cousin said I can post her pic.
> She's hip length. Many people in my family have long locs. I love it.
> Hhg ladies




Her hair is GORGEOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Oct 5, 2015)

I'd suggest you try saturating your locks with Aloe Vera Gel  (the clear color since you've bleached them) Start with a light application and increase the amount over a few days till they feel better.




kulikuli said:


> hey guys, so i need suggestionsTry
> 
> my locs are quite dry because i've bleached and dyed them. i've been deep conditioning my hair and my dreads have been doing fine except for the last two weeks, i dunno what i did differently...
> 
> any suggestions for getting my hair back to "normal"?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2015)

Bumping for @teysmith , I found it!!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2015)

Arian said:


> I got loc curls this go round... they are soft, though, and probably won't hold up through the end of the week.



Wow, ur hair looks great!! Looks soo soft!


----------



## naija24 (Oct 7, 2015)

hey!! i didn't know where else to ask.

i grew up being told that if you don't undo braids after a few months, your hair will loc up and you'll have to cut them off. well, i know now that you can take down locs no matter how old!! that's pretty groundbreaking. so, i have twists in my hair right now with marley hair. i'd like to keep them in until december...maybe longer. is it possible to keep them in until march maybe? and if so, if it does loc a bit, how damaging can this be or better yet, how difficult or easy would it be to undo?

thanks!


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 8, 2015)

Had my consultation... getting my install starting Friday night!!!!!!!


----------



## Arian (Oct 8, 2015)

Just wanted to pop in and say, I love locs! I had a down period where I was hating my hair but my loc curls have renewed my love... just like any journey in life, it has its ups and downs, but I'm here to stay!


----------



## kulikuli (Oct 8, 2015)

naija24 said:


> hey!! i didn't know where else to ask.
> 
> i grew up being told that if you don't undo braids after a few months, your hair will loc up and you'll have to cut them off. well, i know now that you can take down locs no matter how old!! that's pretty groundbreaking. so, i have twists in my hair right now with marley hair. i'd like to keep them in until december...maybe longer. is it possible to keep them in until march maybe? and if so, if it does loc a bit, how damaging can this be or better yet, how difficult or easy would it be to undo?
> 
> thanks!



IMO, it's not worth it, if you're trying to retain length or keep it as a protective style because of the amount of hair you'll lose when you're taking the braids down. I took down my first set of locs and my hair was so damaged that I ended up cutting it off anyway; not everyone ends up cutting their hair but they do have to trim significantly because of the damage.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 8, 2015)

naija24 said:


> hey!! i didn't know where else to ask.
> 
> i grew up being told that if you don't undo braids after a few months, your hair will loc up and you'll have to cut them off. well, i know now that you can take down locs no matter how old!! that's pretty groundbreaking. so, i have twists in my hair right now with marley hair. i'd like to keep them in until december...maybe longer. is it possible to keep them in until march maybe? and if so, if it does loc a bit, how damaging can this be or better yet, how difficult or easy would it be to undo?
> 
> thanks!



Depends how much hair you lose and how much breakage you get while detangling. The longest I left braids/twists in was 4 months and detangling was a beast. I think going longer would cause more breakage than retention


----------



## Arian (Oct 8, 2015)

ProductJunkie said:


> Had my consultation... getting my install starting Friday night!!!!!!!



Are you doing sisterlocs or traditional? Congrats either way!


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 9, 2015)

Arian said:


> Are you doing sisterlocs or traditional? Congrats either way!


Sisterlocks!!!!

Thank you!!!


----------



## ProductJunkie (Oct 10, 2015)

Had my first few hours of installation.... Looking forward to the progress!!


----------



## dicapr (Oct 14, 2015)

I had my second retightening yesterday. I was kind of disappointed that I hadn't made that much progress. Even though I am interlocking my braidlocs I am still having a lot of slippage and unraveling at 12 weeks out. She said some of my hair was in the beginning stages of locing but my hair is soft and curly so it might take a while. I know it is a journey so I'm going to make friends with the frizzy baby locs on my head because they are going to be like this for a while.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2015)

17 months loc'd!!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 3, 2015)

I haven't done a retwist since July. I think I'm going to wait until New Years until I do it again.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 5, 2015)

My babies aren't babies anymore. I'm a few days away from 15 months loced

With flash 









Without


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2015)

Looking good, @Foxglove! Congratulations!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks @Platinum!

I started my third reti. I think I'm getting the hang of it. I accidentally married two of my locs at the root during my first reti attempt so I had to take them out and redo them. Sectioning is going better now and I haven't had any issues since then. I don't think my grid is perfect anymore but I'm sick of chasing after consultants so I'll probably be a DIYer for the next forseeable future






Length shot


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2015)

@Foxglove great job! I think it looks more natural when the grid isn't perfect.


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 7, 2015)

Love it @Foxglove


----------



## dicapr (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm still hanging in there. My hair is too short to do  anything with except pin up the sides. It is looking special these days so most of the time I'm wearing a hat. But this is what I look at a few days before my 4 month date.


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 25, 2015)

Bumping to add pics later

ETA: Pics were taken last month.


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 25, 2015)

I can't figure out why the pics are sideways when they aren't saved that way but I give up on trying to fix it


----------



## Platinum (Nov 27, 2015)

1 1/2 years Loc'd! :woohoo: I haven't retwisted in almost 5 months, trying to hold out for another month. I've had some tangling at the roots lately so I separate them after shampooing then I oil with coconut oil. I need to get back to my Aloe Vera spritz because I was seeing some serious growth when I used it. 

I have no regrets about locking my hair except that I wish I had done this years ago.


----------



## Arian (Nov 30, 2015)

Looks like I haven't popped in since early October, but I'm still hanging in there.  My next re-twist will be December 6.  December 2 will make a year of progress towards locs.  They are starting to bud more and look a little questionable (lol), so I may start shooting for more updos (although I'd rather wear them down).  

I'm going to have to do some research on some hairstyles that will help camouflage some of the buds that I have...


----------



## mallysmommy (Dec 4, 2015)

im still here. i love my hair. it is finally starting to be apart instead of just a hairstyle. i look at hair in a spiritual way. almost as a documented history or expression of my life. February will mark two years for me. Yesterday i dipped my hair three times in an baking soda peppermint oil and water mixture. my hair was that dirty. i re twist the front locs. 

i have a question are you guys consistently tying up your hair at night? i haven't been and think that i should start doing so.
also where can i find unique and pretty loc jewelry and shells?

posting pics soon


----------



## Arian (Dec 4, 2015)

Today, one of my friends did a photo shoot for me to commemorate my 1yr lockiversary...

One of the photos focused on my hair and man...it is doing some things...buds, skinny parts, fuzz, scraggly ends, closed ends, lint, bunching twists...so much happening...but I suppose this is my hair's character.

This time next year, I will be 100% loc'd--I hope...and my hair will be more into its own..


----------



## Platinum (Dec 6, 2015)

mallysmommy said:


> im still here. i love my hair. it is finally starting to be apart instead of just a hairstyle. i look at hair in a spiritual way. almost as a documented history or expression of my life. February will mark two years for me. Yesterday i dipped my hair three times in an baking soda peppermint oil and water mixture. my hair was that dirty. i re twist the front locs.
> 
> i have a question are you guys consistently tying up your hair at night? i haven't been and think that i should start doing so.
> also where can i find unique and pretty loc jewelry and shells?
> ...



I'm glad you're loving your loc'd journey. I haven't been tying my hair up on a consistent basis.  I've seen some beautiful loc jewelry at locaccessories.com and on etsy.com. I can't remember the names of some of the other sites that I've seen them. I've seen cowrie shells at the BSS but they're usually just the plastic ones.:/


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2015)

Ok so, I was trying to wait a few weeks until I decide to retwist. I'm thinking that I'll probably end up doing it this week (I'm trying the palm roll method again).


----------



## ChasingBliss (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey y'all  I'm still in love with my locs and stay impressed with how fast they have grown...especially when folks point it out.  It makes sense tho. With locs, you keep EVERTYING. Any shedding just gets eaten up by the loc.


----------



## Renovating (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi locked ladies. I've been natural for 7.5 a years and I am ready for a change.  

So after a substantial amount of research and five consults, I've officially decided to have sisterlocks installed. I love the versatility of this low maintenance style. Since I am not a diyer, I will have my consultant maintain them.

I will post pictures after my install on 1/23-1/24/16. 


Soooo excited


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2015)

Renovating said:


> Hi locked ladies. I've been natural for 7.5 a years and I am ready for a change.
> 
> So after a substantial amount of research and five consults, I've officially decided to have sisterlocks installed. I love the versatility of this low maintenance style. Since I am not a diyer, I will have my consultant maintain them.
> 
> ...



 I'm happy for you!


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 27, 2015)

I can do a baby pony/bun with a bit of manipulation


----------



## dicapr (Dec 27, 2015)

Foxglove said:


> I can do a baby pony/bun with a bit of manipulation



I can't wait until I can do that!  Congrats


----------



## Platinum (Dec 27, 2015)

I retwisted my Locs a few days ago with a homemade gel. I used Aloe Vera Gel from the leaf, JBCO, Coconut oil, Wild Growth Hair Oil. I like the mix but I will probably use a little more Aloe next time.

I'm still in love with my hair but I'll be happy when I'm able to put my Locs into a full ponytail. My Locs in the front and on the sides keep hitting me in the face.


----------



## Arian (Jan 5, 2016)

A couple of loc update photos.  I am now 13 months in and am so excited for what is to come in the next few months.  My hair has changed so much from what it used to be:

 

Happy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## dicapr (Jan 18, 2016)

Does anyone else not have a grid pattern?  I just realized that my beautician has completely gotten rid of my original grid pattern.  My locs are neat but I don't have nice parts anymore. It's more organic looking.  I'm not sure how I feel about it. I just hope it doesn't affect styling options once my hair gets longer.


----------



## mochalocks (Jan 18, 2016)

Ahh. So I might begin my loc journey again, but this time I don't want to cut off all my hair.  I was thinking maybe I can just cut off the perm ends and install sister locks?  I can always thicken them up in the future.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2016)

mochalocks said:


> Ahh. So I might begin my loc journey again, but this time I don't want to cut off all my hair.  I was thinking maybe I can just cut off the perm ends and install sister locks?  I can always thicken them up in the future.



@Foxglove may be able to answer this.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 20, 2016)

@mochalocks you don't have to cut your hair off. You can start sister lock with permed ends. A friend of mine did this and once she hit over a year she started trimming the permed ends off. Her locks are gorgeous. I assume you could probably do the same with interlocking your hair since sisterlocks are basically interlocking


----------



## mochalocks (Jan 21, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> @mochalocks you don't have to cut your hair off. You can start sister lock with permed ends. A friend of mine did this and once she hit over a year she started trimming the permed ends off. Her locks are gorgeous. I assume you could probably do the same with interlocking your hair since sisterlocks are basically interlocking



Thank you. 
How long did you grow your hair out before you started your locks?
@Foxglove


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 21, 2016)

mochalocks said:


> Thank you.
> How long did you grow your hair out before you started your locks?
> @Foxglove



I had been natural for 4 years e


----------



## sunkissedskin (Feb 6, 2016)

I'm feeling pretty "blah" about my locs right now. I just want them to be long/heavy enough where they hang down!  

I actually reached a point of frustration in December where I seriously considered cutting it all off. So I went and had kinky twists installed to prevent me from doing something stupid.  Just took them down two weeks ago. It was a really nice change and I got more way growth than usual! I think protective styling is what's going to get me through this awkward stage because I just don't feel cute or confident with my hair in its current state. Thinking about doing yarn twists next.

I'll be back for my one year loc anniversary next month with some update photos. Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Renovating (Feb 7, 2016)

I had my sisterlocks installed last Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and the last section was completed yesterday. I do not have permed ends, so I am a little disappointed about how much loose hair I have at the ends. The loose ends increase the daily maintenance in my opinion. I am definitely going to ask my consultant if she can reduce the amount of loose ends at my first retightening. 

Other than that, I am pleased with the results.


----------



## Arian (Feb 7, 2016)

sunkissedskin said:


> I'm feeling pretty "blah" about my locs right now. I just want them to be long/heavy enough where they hang down!
> 
> I actually reached a point of frustration in December where I seriously considered cutting it all off. So I went and had kinky twists installed to prevent me from doing something stupid.  Just took them down two weeks ago. It was a really nice change and I got more way growth than usual! I think protective styling is what's going to get me through this awkward stage because I just don't feel cute or confident with my hair in its current state. Thinking about doing yarn twists next.
> 
> I'll be back for my one year loc anniversary next month with some update photos. Hope everyone else is doing great!




I'm definitely understanding where you are coming from regarding wanting your locs to be long and heavy.  I knew it was going to be a long process, but wow... it has been 14 months and I thought they would start to look more like locs by now.  :-(  I got a re-twist today, and man...it hurt.  My roots must have started fusing together because all that pulling and prodding was getting to be too much.  Will post pics shortly of the style I am wearing this time around.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Feb 7, 2016)

Renovating said:


> View attachment 350627 View attachment 350629 I had my sisterlocks installed last Friday, Saturday, Sunday, and the last section was completed yesterday. I do not have permed ends, so I am a little disappointed about how much loose hair I have at the ends. The loose ends increase the daily maintenance in my opinion. I am definitely going to ask my consultant if she can reduce the amount of loose ends at my first retightening.
> 
> Other than that, I am pleased with the results.




I do/and have had Sisterlocks.   The loose ends are just below where your consultant started the interlocking process.  When I start the locs, I try to incorporate as much of the clients hair into the loc as possible, loose end's are always present; remember it's not like braiding, we start near the end of the length of hair and interlock the length down towards the scalp.  

With that said you can try braiding some of the loose end's and see how that works for you.  I had to do that with my permed ends when I first got sisterlocks.   (@mochalocks this may be useful to you too)
This is a close up of my loose permed ends before braiding.


----------



## Renovating (Feb 7, 2016)

Ivonnovi said:


> I do/and have had Sisterlocks.   The loose ends are just below where your consultant started the interlocking process.  When I start the locs, I try to incorporate as much of the clients hair into the loc as possible, loose end's are always present; remember it's not like braiding, we start near the end of the length of hair and interlock the length down towards the scalp.
> 
> With that said you can try braiding some of the loose end's and see how that works for you.  I had to do that with my permed ends when I first got sisterlocks.   (@mochalocks this may be useful to you too)
> This is a close up of my loose permed ends before braiding.
> View attachment 350639


I've been natural for almost eight years, so I didn't think there would be more than an inch of loose ends. Do your natural clients have as many loose ends as the permed clients?


----------



## Ivonnovi (Feb 8, 2016)

Renovating said:


> I've been natural for eight years, so I didn't think there would be more than an inch of loose ends. Do your natural clients have as many loose ends as the permed clients?



First, let me say that I usually make it a point NOT to give opinions on the (sisterlock) work of others.  Your concern about loose ends is a very common one.   

Lets say the average length of your hair in a given parted section looked like this :
  iIiIIiIi ​the area below the dot on the "i" is where I usually begin the install, this leaves the area above that point loose;

As you can see the area below  the "dot" would have the most hair.  If the hair within the locked section contains multiple lengths_ she may have _started near the shorter length.  Multiply that by 500 locks and it may look excessive 


I also don't offer a guaranteed install time, 20 hrs is my standard offer time; no matter the lenght/density; my focus is on reducing the possibility of slippage.   

Some others have the ability to time their installs; I have seen a few cases where this IMHO affects the quality of the work; usually major slippage.   

Also, if your quote was $xxx.00 for up to X length of hair and this was agreed upon; she may have only locked X length of hair.
Consultants have a lot of leeway to exercise discretion.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 8, 2016)

Yay!  I'm so glad this thread was bumped!  I'm 95% certain that I'll be joining you ladies soon!   Time to go read from the beginning.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm 3 1/2 months away from my 2 year loc anniversary. I'm thinking about going to a loctician next week for a retwist. I love doing my own but I feel like pampering myself for a change.


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 10, 2016)

So I'm doing so much reading!  I've always known that I would loc after growing my hair out but I didn't realize I would want to do it after having texlaxed.  I guess the benefit is that my hair still has texture.  But due to the inconsistency with texlaxing some areas on the same strand are straighter than others.

I want to just keep in this last set of mini braids and let them loc. But I'm not quite sure how I want to do my retwists.  My hair is very fine, cottony, 4b.  That's why I chose to make them smaller locs so they won't be too heavy when I grow them to my butt.  But I don't want the uniformed or really manicured locs nor do I want to free form.  I've always really loved but don't have the texture for the messy effortlessly sexy look - think Lisa Bonet and this beauty here:


So I've been thinking of doing a modified semi-freeform.  I don't think my hair will do well with twisting/palmrolling the new growth.  I think that retwisted portion will eventually swell and my long MBL texlaxed hair will look funny in comparison, even if that part does loc.  Also my mini twists used to always unravel when I was natural so I dunno if my palmrolled roots will stay.  I also like to wash/wet my hair at least every other day, especially if I'm going to be working out more.. someday .  While interlocking seems like the best choice for my brailocs, I'm trying to figure out if there's a way for me do it with less uniformity/neatness.

I've read about bi-directional palm rolling as a method of keeping the parts separated when semi-freeforming so I'm thinking about incorporating that.

I know I'm thinking too much but I was also considering taking down the mini braids and starting them the way people with straight hair start locs (borrowing twists) that way it will already be tangled and won't unravel.  Even though most of my hair still has texture, it's more straight in the front.

OK, I think I've got all of my thoughts out.  Can you ladies offers me any suggestions?  I appreciate you all sharing your wisdom!


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 10, 2016)

Here are my mini braids or soon-to-be braidlocs:





The pictures look so weird but hopefully you can get an idea of what I'm talking about.

I don't like when they look scalpy and neat like this - even when I was fully natural.  I've always loved when they became fuzzy and fluffy.  

I started locs on my little man about 5 years ago using the interlock method and he has hair like mine.  His locs became very solid about 6-8 months after I installed them.  I don't know if there's a way to have my hair clumped and soft while locked but that's the look I'd like to achieve.

Should I take these down and interlock my hair?  Doesn't interlocking compromise length as well?  My little man's hair is not very long for 5 years.  It fits his lifestyle (except for retightening, he hates it) and would fit mine but I would also like to feel.. sexy.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm about to hit my 18 month mark. Just got done retightening the front


----------



## TeeMartini (Feb 13, 2016)

Good evening ladies! My name is Tonya and I've been a member of LHCF for a few years. I locked my hair about 2 years ago and went through such a process to where I am now. I have traditional Locs now that are shoulder length.
I've created a product called locBOX which is geared directly towards loc'd heads! I feature 4-5 natural hair product samples per month From various brands that I have sourced. We launched our March box already. When you have a minute please check out my website at www.locbox.org. Any feedback you ladies have would also be appreciated. Thanks,

Tonya.


----------



## Arian (Feb 14, 2016)

I wanted to include a photo of this month's retwist (14 months).  I think it is going to take my hair at LEAST 2 years to lock.  10 more months to go...

With all of this that I'm going through, I am NEVER cutting them out!  Lol...


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 24, 2016)

I decided to split my mini braids into halves and thirds because I like the idea of microlocs.  They're not as micro as I'd have liked but it works.  I also decided to do the twist-n-tug method used to start locs on straight hair.  I finally finished redoing my hair Sunday.  Let the journey begin...


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2016)

Checking in. I'm less than 3 months away from my 2 year loc anniversary. I still do my own maintenance. I'm trying to figure out the right combination of ingredients in my homemade loc gel. I have a good hold but I want more shine.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 5, 2016)

^^^Have fun playing with the mix!  I've always loved self-maintaining my hair no matter which state it was in.

My hair is holding up well.  I've been treating it like I do my mini braids.  Dunno if that's the right thing to do or not but so far, so good.  I already have a lot of either slippage or new growth so I've been interlocking it.  I hope my locs grow out well.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 6, 2016)

Finally able to wash my hair without the babies at the edges slipping


----------



## dicapr (Mar 7, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> Here are my mini braids or soon-to-be braidlocs:
> 
> View attachment 350937
> View attachment 350939
> ...



I started with braidlocs and interloc to maintain them. It's only been 7 months but so far so good.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 10, 2016)

Looking for recommendations for locticians in the MD area....Annapolis, Bowie, Silver Springs.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 11, 2016)

@Ivonnovi 
Had two lock consultations today.  Sister locks....I didn't know that consultants usually only braid 5 inches.  I wouldn't have gone.  I cut 6 inches off my hair two weeks ago and the consultant measured my hair today at 15 inches....she then asked me to cut it.  Cost $900.00.  Found out that gray hair doesn't weave well....will still have lots of strays.

Second consultant  wants to install two strand twist  the size of a straw and then latch. She explained that locks thins after they mature.  $300.00


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 11, 2016)

@Transformer given that you are open to other options to Sisterlocks I would HIGHLY suggest you go the route @MzSwift did and start with BraidLocs.     I too was originally told to "cut my hair"; BS!  It took me 3 years to even consider seeing another Consultant.    15 inches is a nice length, and I'm sure you'll be more than satisfied to keep your coins in your pocket and your hair on your head; especially a year from now when they mature.   

If the 2nd consultant is willing to interlock them for you for maintenance, I'd stick with her.   I'm not sure about starting them with 2ST's but if they are small/thin to start and your hair doesn't unravel much, they may mature nicely.

Again:  Nix the 1st consultant; negotiate with the 2nd..... and maybe ask MzSwift if she has any tips to share about her Journey.  

Nameste'


----------



## Ivonnovi (Mar 11, 2016)

Whoa okay!!   I just read one of @MzSwift's post and here's a little input. 

MzSwift Re: intlocking but not looking too neat.   I'd recommend that you do mostly a 3 point rotation instead of a 4 point.  to add "interest" to the individual locks do the 4 point rotation (only) every few re-tightenings.   The 3-point rotations are not nearly as tight and will result in a loser or fluffier loc; the 4-point should yield a tighter more cylindrical loc; AND of course there is no need to retighten all the way down to the scalp if that's not the look you want.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 11, 2016)

@Ivonnovi 

Thanks so much, sis!


----------



## Transformer (Mar 11, 2016)

@Ivonnovi 

Thanks for the response.  I'm not sure of the TSTs either. I wish I knew more about selecting a starting size since they will shrink.  She won't go smaller than a straw size.

The Sisterlock consultant is more relatable because she is my age but I don't like the $125.00 touch up cost.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 15, 2016)

Received a quote of $2100 yesterday.  While the price was a bit of a surprise, the real shock was how much she thought of herself..."I'm the foremost expert........


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 15, 2016)

Transformer said:


> Received a quote of $2100 yesterday.  While the price was a bit of a surprise, the real shock was how much she thought of herself..."I'm the foremost expert........



What? Hell no! Shop around and get quotes from several consultants. $2100 is tew. much.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 15, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> What? Hell no! Shop around and get quotes from several consultants. $2100 is tew. much.



Agreed.  But for now, I've decided to test the waters of just trying TSTs for a few weeks.  Have an appointment with stylist that states she can get twist to stay in my hair.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 15, 2016)

@Transformer 

Wow!!  Maybe you could just start your own with mini/micro TSTs or braids?  That's exactly why I haven't gone to anyone - it's really overpriced.  Then you'll only have to worry about the retightenings.  I was going use a crochet hook to do my tightenings but I found it easier to use my index finger.  There are some tutorials on YT as well.

I hope you find something else because that's just crazy.  GL!


----------



## Oasis (Mar 15, 2016)

im loving my hair! i just wish there was a way for me to wear it curly for a long period of time. i miss having big, bouncy hair.


----------



## Arian (Mar 15, 2016)

15 months in.... yes!  When I got my hair retwisted  last week, she told me it may be another year before my hair is fully locked.  I am in Year 2 now.  She said my hair was just super soft, hence all the bunching... I find this odd because my hair was different before...I believe the daily MSM is the culprit for my altered texture.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 16, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> @Transformer
> 
> Wow!!  Maybe you could just start your own with mini/micro TSTs or braids?  That's exactly why I haven't gone to anyone - it's really overpriced.  Then you'll only have to worry about the retightenings.  I was going use a crochet hook to do my tightenings but I found it easier to use my index finger.  There are some tutorials on YT as well.
> 
> I hope you find something else because that's just crazy.  GL!



Yup! I think I posted somebody earlier in the thread who started hers with micro twists


----------



## dicapr (Mar 16, 2016)

Arian said:


> 15 months in.... yes!  When I got my hair retwisted  last week, she told me it may be another year before my hair is fully locked.  I am in Year 2 now.  She said my hair was just super soft, hence all the bunching... I find this odd because my hair was different before...I believe the daily MSM is the culprit for my altered texture.



I can relate. I'm 8 months in and I am just beginning to loc-the back is beginning to bud.  I don't have high hopes in being locked anytime soon.


----------



## Oasis (Mar 18, 2016)

my hair was almost completely locked at 2 months. im trying to remember what prompted me to lock again but i cant.  must have been a spur of the moment decision.

for those who have been locked for a while, how long does it take for them to settle, size wise i mean? mine started out relatively thin, even though i only have ~80 but now at almost 2 years they have thickened up considerably. however, i want them to be even thicker. is it possible they're not done?


----------



## Janet' (Mar 18, 2016)

Hi Ladies...Just sending you some love...I'm not Loc'ing, but I admire the dedication associated with it and there are some lovely heads of hair in this thread!!!


----------



## Arian (Mar 23, 2016)

Just a quick pic...they are starting to look like locs now!  Took this on my 31st birthday (on Monday!)


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 23, 2016)

Happy Belated Birthday, @Arian !!  Looking good, lady!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 28, 2016)

Looking good, @Arian and @sunkissedskin!  Keep up the good work!

I'm two months away from my two year loc anniversary and I look like a hot mess.  I was trying wait few weeks but I'll probably retwist next week. If I don't make it home next week, I'll probably try to find a loctician on the road.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm considering this and doing  my research through this thread and on YouTube but the way my curl pattern is set up.....ugh it would take a hella long time to loc. I did comb coils and this was day 2 the frizz is real.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 29, 2016)

@sunkissedskin 
Happy Locaversary!!  I thought I had replied before.  Your locs look good - I like the color.

@BillsBackerz67 
They look good!  Maybe your hair will loc quickly!


----------



## Oasis (Mar 29, 2016)

my hair looks amazing.  i'm so in love with it. i just wish it wouldnt take so  long to dry.


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 29, 2016)

I can't remember how to post pics...


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 29, 2016)

Think I got it. Just wanted to share a recent pic. Taken 2 days ago.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 29, 2016)

Alright, @BrandNew , I see you girl!  Is that wave natural to your locs or did you do an out style?


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 29, 2016)

My micros are doing well.  It's not locced yet but I'm sure it's because I can't seem to give up conditioner after using it for so long.  I love the having freshly showered, good-smelling hair.  I'm also happily finger interlocking my new growth every couple of weeks.  I don't know if it's slippage or new growth but it's definitely encouraging.  I may actually get the average 6" per year growth that I could never achieve while loose. 

I don't expect that I'll be fully locced for a few years but so far, I'm loving the journey!


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 29, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> Alright, @BrandNew , I see you girl!  Is that wave natural to your locs or did you do an out style?



I had an updo for a few days and then let it down. I usually wear my hair up in a bun so it was nice to wear it down for a change.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 29, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> @sunkissedskin
> Happy Locaversary!!  I thought I had replied before.  Your locs look good - I like the color.
> 
> @BillsBackerz67
> They look good!  Maybe your hair will loc quickly!


It won't loc quickly My hair is super soft and doesn't hold styles well.  Box braids, twists extension, etc all look rough by day 7. Based on what I've seen on Instagram And YouTube with people who appear to have a similar texture as mine, I'm looking at approx 1-1.5 years.


----------



## Transformer (Mar 30, 2016)

Scheduled for SisterLocks tomorrow.  Y'all can talk me out of though.


----------



## TracyNicole (Mar 30, 2016)

Transformer said:


> Scheduled for SisterLocks tomorrow.  Y'all can talk me out of though.


Transformer I saw your post super late.  I hope you ended up finding someone you really like to work with.  That one consultant...I think I met her too.  I have worn sisterlocks for years and worked with several consultants and can honestly say something isn't right there if it is the lady I am thinking of.  In this neck of the woods for your length that price she quoted is way too high.  About $1,500 to 1,700 is more realistic and no one should be asking you to cut your hair.  I hope it goes smoothly today.  I don't get on as much anymore but feel free to tag or PM me.  Good luck!


----------



## Transformer (Mar 30, 2016)

TracyNicole said:


> Transformer I saw your post super late.  I hope you ended up finding someone you really like to work with.  That one consultant...I think I met her too.  I have worn sisterlocks for years and worked with several consultants and can honestly say something isn't right there if it is the lady I am thinking of.  In this neck of the woods for your length that price she quoted is way too high.  About $1,500 to 1,700 is more realistic and no one should be asking you to cut your hair.  I hope it goes smoothly today.  I don't get on as much anymore but feel free to tag or PM me.  Good luck!



It's not to late to sway me.  I'm using the consultant at this salon - http://www.nudaylocksstudio.com/#gallery


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 30, 2016)

How long is your hair if you don't mind me asking? That seems like a lot


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 30, 2016)

Oh I see on the site it looks like it's $550 for the install then they include an entire year of retightenings. Is that how they got to the $1500?


----------



## Transformer (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> How long is your hair if you don't mind me asking? That seems like a lot


My hair measured to 15 inches


----------



## Transformer (Mar 30, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> Oh I see on the site it looks like it's $550 for the install then they include an entire year of retightenings. Is that how they got to the $1500?


No retightening that I'm aware.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 30, 2016)

Transformer said:


> My hair measured to 15 inches



Ohhhh that's why. They normally start at a few inches and add more money depending on length. At 15 inches I could see it adding up to that cost


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 30, 2016)

GL at your appointment, @Transformer !  I hope it goes well! 
I also hope that, eventually, you can find a less expensive route.


----------



## Arian (Mar 30, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, @Arian !!  Looking good, lady!



Thanks, hun!


----------



## Arian (Mar 30, 2016)

Platinum said:


> Looking good, @Arian and @sunkissedskin!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> I'm two months away from my two year loc anniversary and I look like a hot mess.  I was trying wait few weeks but I'll probably retwist next week. If I don't make it home next week, I'll probably try to find a loctician on the road.



Thanks, hun!


----------



## sunkissedskin (Apr 1, 2016)

Have any of you transitioned from 'regular maintenance' to freeforming/semi freeforming? Was it difficult? I ask because as someone with naturally thin/fine hair, my locs are not as thick/dense as I'd like them to appear, despite the fact that I have well over 100 of them on my head. For the most part, I've had my hair retwisted every 4-5 weeks. Now I've recently switched to interlocking, and while I enjoy being able to wash regularly without worrying about my roots unravelling, I really don't like how scalpy my hair looks.

I've never had dense hair, even as a loose natural, so idk why I lowkey expected to have juicy, luscious locs lol. Too much Youtube, I guess.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 1, 2016)

^^^Yes ma'am, that's why I've chosen to keep mine more semi-free from looking. Even as a fine-haired loose natural, I liked my mini braids better after a couple of weeks when they were a frizzy. As for my locs, I'm alternating between twisting and finger interlocking in order to keep a semi-manicured appearance.  I also don't retighten all the way to the roots.  I'm not sure how it's going to look as they mature so that's the only catch.


----------



## sunkissedskin (Apr 2, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> ^^^Yes ma'am, that's why I've chosen to keep mine more semi-free from looking. Even as a fine-haired loose natural, I liked my mini braids better after a couple of weeks when they were a frizzy. As for my locs, I'm alternating between twisting and finger interlocking in order to keep a semi-manicured appearance.  I also don't retighten all the way to the roots.  I'm not sure how it's going to look as they mature so that's the only catch.


Lol, the 'semi-manicured' look is what I'm trying to go for too. How often do you retwist? I'd like to go at least 3 months and see how my locs look at that point, but my loctician says she'll have to keep an eye on them to make sure the integrity of my roots isn't compromised (because my hair strands are so fine). She thinks I should be okay, though.

I've never heard of finger interlocking...off to Google lol.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 4, 2016)

sunkissedskin said:


> Lol, the 'semi-manicured' look is what I'm trying to go for too. How often do you retwist? I'd like to go at least 3 months and see how my locs look at that point, but my loctician says she'll have to keep an eye on them to make sure the integrity of my roots isn't compromised (because my hair strands are so fine). She thinks I should be okay, though.
> 
> I've never heard of finger interlocking...off to Google lol.



For retightening, I've been playing it by ear.  I loosely twist/twirl clockwise every 2 weeks or so.  When the loose new growth is past the first line on my index finger, I finger interlock for two rotations.  But my locs are micro.  If they were thicker, I would wait a few months or so.

I can't wait to see how your locs progress!  The ladies I meet are typically into neat locs or free form so I'm happy to meet a like-minded lady.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 11, 2016)

I was up late last night retwisting my hair (Palm roll method) with a couple of Red Box movies, herbal tea, and incense made it a lot easier this time. I'll probably go back to interlocking during the summer

I tried sitting under my hooded dryer with the metal clips and I don't see how people can stand it.  My longest Locs are collarbone length (stretched). I know that's not very long for this site but for someone who has never gone past shoulder length, I'm happy about my progress. I can't wait until my hair is down my back.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 11, 2016)

Congrats on the milestone, @Platinum ! CB is a good length.  You'll meet many more milestones, I'm sure


----------



## Arian (Apr 13, 2016)

When can one expect to see length in their locs?  After maturity?  2 years or more?  I keep going to Instagram pages with locs and I drool at all the photos!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2016)

75% through my reti. I'm almost 1 year 8 months loced


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 15, 2016)

Anybody with smaller locks color their hair? I'm debating highlights or doing a streak but I've never done color and I don't want to mess up my locs. How did your hair feel after dying it? How did your regimen change?


----------



## Transformer (Apr 16, 2016)

Folks keep talking about "The Journey."  I'm all about the destination.....SisterLocks takes patience -which I don't have.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 18, 2016)

Arian said:


> When can one expect to see length in their locs?  After maturity?  2 years or more?  I keep going to Instagram pages with locs and I drool at all the photos!



I've noticed that those who twist/roll see length much faster than interlocking.  I started my sons lock by interlocking 3" of hair about 5 years ago and he's just now getting to shoulder length on his longest layers.  I started my exH's locs the same way at the same time and his hair started showing length once he switched over to twisting/rolling.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 18, 2016)

I think I need to step up my DCing game.  I think I've been hair lazy since I'm  loccing.  I'm going to try to DC at least once/week and go back to my Sunday hair day regimen.  I used to do it and it worked for the whole family.


----------



## Arian (Apr 18, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> I've noticed that those who twist/roll see length much faster than interlocking.  I started my sons lock by interlocking 3" of hair about 5 years ago and he's just now getting to shoulder length on his longest layers.  I started my exH's locs the same way at the same time and his hair started showing length once he switched over to twisting/rolling.




Thanks for the response! I took my bun down after having it up for a week and a half (because I work out and was sweating underneath). My hair scared me! It touched midback and I thought a bug was on me. Lol... 

Anyway, does anyone have any post workout hair tips for locs? I want to combat sweaty, itchy scalp and...smell.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 25, 2016)

this wednesday I will starting my braidlocs.  no big chop  this time...
3rd times a charm..


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks to @Foxglove  and @Ivonnovi  I have decided to start with braidlocs instead.  I'm getting them done on Wednesday.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 25, 2016)

My starter locs appointment is May 3rd with Damian Walters. With his expertise I should be able to stick with the locking process and follow thru. Most if not all of his clients take very little time to loc regardless of hair texture.


----------



## Transformer (Apr 25, 2016)

Need a new Sisterlock consultant.  I fear my installer need to readjust her meds.


----------



## Arian (Apr 26, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My starter locs appointment is May 3rd with Damian Walters. With his expertise I should be able to stick with the locking process and follow thru. Most if not all of his clients take very little time to loc regardless of hair texture.



I'm so jealous!  Would love to go to him for my loc care...


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 26, 2016)

Whohoo, ladies! 

*takes a seat for future hairp0rn*


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 28, 2016)

I felt something crawling on my neck but it was my hair 
Gratuitous hair shot





This makes me realize my greys are out of control and I need to henna. Also I have random locs that are longer than the others and I can't figure out why. I have a feeling it may have something to do with some of my buds falling off in the beginning during manipulation


----------



## Harina (Apr 28, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My starter locs appointment is May 3rd with Damian Walters. With his expertise I should be able to stick with the locking process and follow thru. *Most if not all of his clients take very little time to loc regardless of hair texture*.



Why do you think that is? Did you already have a consultation with him?


----------



## Harina (Apr 28, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> I felt something crawling on my neck but it was my hair
> Gratuitous hair shot
> 
> 
> ...



Are these locs or sister locs?


----------



## Harina (Apr 28, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I'm considering this and doing  my research through this thread and on YouTube but the way my curl pattern is set up.....ugh it would take a hella long time to loc. I did comb coils and this was day 2 the frizz is real.



Links to some of these vids? I'm back on research mode.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 28, 2016)

Harina said:


> Why do you think that is? Did you already have a consultation with him?


My appointment with him is Tuesday. No consult needed. He's had a few people fly to him from all over the country to start their locs and he told them to go back because their hair was a mess. 

His IG is universe_of_knapps
YouTube videos: Damian Walters
He has over 100 videos on how he starts his locs, products, methods etc.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 28, 2016)

Got my locks started yesterday. The stylist did a good job, so happy to be free to get up and go again.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 28, 2016)

@Harina my bad here's a direct link to his vids:


----------



## Harina (Apr 28, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 28, 2016)

Arian said:


> I'm so jealous!  Would love to go to him for my loc care...


I really lucked out! My original appointment was for April 14th with another loctitician and I didn't like how the consult went, she kept pushing two strand twists for starter locs and I was not feeling it ....later that night I did some more research and looking at pics. Damian showed up on my IG feed  and I loved his work...It just so happens he is based in Houston and comes to Dallas once a month. It was meant to be.


----------



## Harina (Apr 30, 2016)

Anyone got any links to some cute beanies/hats to cover starter locs? I am planning on starting locs soon but have some thinning in the front. When my hair is loose it's not so noticeable but when twisted up, it's very obvious so I'm pretty sure it will be just as noticeable when loc'ed.


----------



## Harina (Apr 30, 2016)

Also do you think it's a bad idea to start locs if the hair has thinning issues?​


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 30, 2016)

Finished retightening yesterday. Woohoo! I did finger interlocking and then twisted the rest clockwise. It looks good when I use gel. Tried AVG last time and didn't like the results. Used Ecostyler and my oil mix this time. I think I'm going to stick to this combo.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 30, 2016)

Harina said:


> Also do you think it's a bad idea to start locs if the hair has thinning issues?​



I think the thinning will be noticeable. It may be less noticeable depending on the size of your locs. Have you found out the reason for your thinning?


----------



## Harina (Apr 30, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> I think the thinning will be noticeable. It may be less noticeable depending on the size of your locs. Have you found out the reason for your thinning?



It started with a visit to a bad stylist where I didn't speak up enough. Then I followed that up with a terrible habit of wrapping my hair in a towel whenever I was home. Lol. I don't know why I started doing that.


----------



## MrsMe (May 1, 2016)

I'm thinking of starting sisterlocks. I only say "thinking" because I've had regular locs before and I unraveled them after 4 1/2 year so I don't want to end up doing the same thing again. 
My hair has changed a lot, it is not as dense as it used to be and I have slight thinning in some areas. I am afraid of and hate the scalpy look.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2016)

Harina said:


> Anyone got any links to some cute beanies/hats to cover starter locs? I am planning on starting locs soon but have some thinning in the front. When my hair is loose it's not so noticeable but when twisted up, it's very obvious so I'm pretty sure it will be just as noticeable when loc'ed.



Have you checked Etsy or Amazon?


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2016)

I'm a few weeks away from my 2 year loc anniversary and I'm really surprised at the condition of my nape. I have had problems with retaining length in that area for years but loc'ing has made a difference. I can't believe it!


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2016)

I guess I should have moved my other Locs out of the way.  Here's another loc from my nape.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 6, 2016)

Got my starter locs going on the 3rd. My appointment with Damian went great. My next retwist is June 3rd. He says I should start locking in 6-9 weeks. Biggest problem that I will be facing is frizz frizz frizz galore. Today it looks like I havent combed my hair in months lol. But I expected this from jump and I mentally prepared myself. I will be investing in a lot of scarves to help with that issue.

Here is a video he uploaded to his IG when they were first finished:
https://instagram.com/p/BE9ROrCsP9w/

Here are pics on day 1 and 2:


----------



## Oasis (May 6, 2016)

i've been loc'd two years now! i can't remember the exact day but it was the first or second week of may two years ago.

i can't see myself ever going back to loose hair. i do miss it occasionally when i see a really luscious fro but my hair is too high maintenance for my lifestyle. i'll post some pics later.


----------



## MzSwift (May 11, 2016)

@BillsBackerz67

They look great!! They're gonna be so juicy and pretty when they mature!!
Congratulations! And good on you for researching ways get through issues in between your retightenings.


----------



## MzSwift (May 11, 2016)

@Oasis 

Yay! Happy lociversary.. Happy Locday.. Happy Loc Birthday.. uh, what do we call it around these parts? Lol. 

So how would you say your locs have changed since you've installed them? Do they frizz more or less? Do the roots loc faster now that your locs are maturing? Are you showing yourlength or is shrinkage still an issue? Have they made you hair lazy?


----------



## mochalocks (May 11, 2016)

I can't believe my locks will be 1 month on the 27th already.  Time flies.


----------



## Platinum (May 13, 2016)

I was planning to wait to retwist my Locs but I'm attending an event in Atlanta tomorrow. I didn't feel like doing it myself this time so I went to a shop. I haven't had anyone else in my hair in almost 2 years. The lady that's doing my retwist used to give me relaxers a long time ago. She's an older lady and she's very sweet. I may stop by more often when I'm traveling through the area.


----------



## Oasis (May 14, 2016)

MzSwift said:


> @Oasis
> 
> Yay! Happy lociversary.. Happy Locday.. Happy Loc Birthday.. uh, what do we call it around these parts? Lol.
> 
> So how would you say your locs have changed since you've installed them? Do they frizz more or less? *my loose hair was always frizzy but haven't noticed much frizz with my locs, even in the baby phase. i do have a permanent "halo" of sorts but that's it. *Do the roots loc faster now that your locs are maturing? *i honestly dont pay much attention to my hair but as far as i can tell it still takes a while for the roots to lock. *Are you showing your length or is shrinkage still an issue? *im finally starting to see some length. i was almost bsl when i loc'd but they immediately shrank up to neck length. it's sl in the front and apl in the back.* Have they made you hair lazy? *i've always been hair lazy and everything else lazy.*


----------



## dicapr (May 14, 2016)

My locs are finally long enough for a real style. I got a retwist and updo yesterday. Two more months until I hit 1 year.


----------



## Arian (May 18, 2016)

I got a retwist yesterday and it was great!  I can't wait until next month...I will be 18 months in the journey!


----------



## MzSwift (May 19, 2016)

So my mini locs are proving to be more demanding than my mini braids w loose  hair.  If I had done them bigger, I wouldn't have to retighten as often.  But bigger locs wouldn't look right with my fine stands. My mini braids I  only redid every 3-4 weeks.  My mini locs, I'm having to redo every 2 weeks.  And it's taking me longer to tighten than it did to take down and redo my mini braids - I'm talking 9 hrs vs 2-3 days!

I'm getting frustrated and I think that I'm going to install twist extensions for a while.  I don't want to stop my journey but it's getting to the point where I'm tempted to rock my ceasar cuts again. Protective styling is my default so I'm gonna fall back on it for a while to regroup. Still locced, just trying not to BC.


----------



## Arian (May 27, 2016)

People are starting to ask me about my "locs" now... how long I've had them, etc.  They still look like twists to me, but maybe it's just me...

Quick question:  Would Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream be too much for my locs?  I remember it being so moisturizing on my loose natural hair....  but it is a cream base, so I wondered if I would have trouble with build up.


----------



## MrsMe (May 27, 2016)

I had a consultation with a sisterlocks loctitian and it went better than I had anticipated. I was nervous about the appointment because my hair is partly in crochet and I was worried about the price.
She looked at my hair, did a couple of test strands and recommended that I cut about two inches off because my ends are thin and damaged.
I planned on cutting them anyway so it's nice to know that we were on the same page. After trimming my ends I should have up to 6 inches of hair left.
She quoted me $650, which isn't as expensive as I thought.
The only sad part is that she doesn't have any availability in June and I'm having surgery at the beginning of July so we booked my install for the very end of July.
I'm impatient! 
I forgot to ask her if I should dye my hair before or after my hair has settled. What do you think @Ivonnovi ?
ETA: I want to dye it black. My first set of locks liked better all black.


----------



## Ivonnovi (May 27, 2016)

@MrsMe, most would recommend that you dye it before getting the locs, and not again until they've pretty much matured.  The theory is that the chemicals i the dye will relax your curl pattern; and coloring new locks could lead to slippage or unraveling.


----------



## MrsMe (May 27, 2016)

Ivonnovi said:


> @MrsMe, most would recommend that you dye it before getting the locs, and not again until they've pretty much matured.  The theory is that the chemicals i the dye will relax your curl pattern; and coloring new locks could lead to slippage or unraveling.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2016)

Two years Loc'd as of yesterday! :


----------



## Foxglove (May 29, 2016)

Platinum said:


> Two years Loc'd as of yesterday! :



Congrats! Time really flies


----------



## mochalocks (May 31, 2016)

I have to retwist my locs. I swear I was there two weeks ago.  
This time I will let her cut all the perm ends off.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 10, 2016)

I'm adjusting to my Sisterlocks although I consider them too small in diameter.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 10, 2016)

Transformer said:


> I'm adjusting to my Sisterlocks although I consider them too small in diameter.



They will expand over the next few months


----------



## MrsMe (Jun 10, 2016)

Transformer said:


> I'm adjusting to my Sisterlocks although I consider them too small in diameter.


When did you get them done?


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 10, 2016)

Transformer said:


> I'm adjusting to my Sisterlocks although I consider them too small in diameter.



I forgot to add they normally expand to the size of the box on your scalp so that's one way to predict their final size


----------



## Transformer (Jun 10, 2016)

MrsMe said:


> When did you get them done?



1 April.  Also looking for a new consultant.

Husband loves them.  Very few people can tell I have Sisterlocks- even folks with Sisterlocks themselves. They look like my normal curly hair or straw curls.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 13, 2016)

Ok so my first set of starter locs completely unraveled and I had to get my whole head retwisted. I seriously was like F that and almost canceled my appointment and said to hell with locs. Man I was PISSED. But I went anyway, changed my regimen, and this second time around I'm seeing a HUGE improvement.

So for my hair:
Rule #1  do not wash until the next appointment. I'll leave wash day to the professionals until they mature and officially loc. My hair swells to about twice the size of my dry locs, even with using the stocking cap method. Disaster.

Rule #2  schedule re-twist no more than 3 weeks apart. 4 weeks is not going to work out and that 1 crucial week also makes a difference.

Rule #3  scarves are my friend....like BFFs lol I was tying my hair up for bed...but that's not enough. I had to incorporate them into day time looks too.

Pics below are at the same time progression. 2  weeks on the first set of starter locs vs the second set (also 2 weeks in) ...night and day difference. This is a huge learning process but I'm glad I'm figuring it out. Have yet to use gel or any butter/creams. He only used the setting lotion concoction to retwist my hair. All I've used at home was my collection of Wen Oils and rose water mist here and there. The lavender Mint oil is my fav to use. Next retwist is June 24th.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 15, 2016)

Haven't posted pics in a while. I recently finished a reti, I'm 1 year 10 months in and yes my grays are out of control

No flash






Flash


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2016)

@Foxglove great job! I love your hair!


----------



## Harina (Jun 17, 2016)

Ohh so I met Damian a couple of days ago for a loc consult when I was visting Houston. He is so finneeee. Beautiful really. I can't quite tell if he's gay or not???


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2016)

Harina said:


> Ohh so I met Damian a couple of days ago for a loc consult when I was visting Houston. He is so finneeee. Beautiful really. I can't quite tell if he's gay or not???



I believe he's gay.  Too bad because he's fine!


----------



## Harina (Jun 17, 2016)

Platinum said:


> I believe he's gay.  Too bad because he's fine!



You met him in person? His gorgeousness threw me off guard up close. His skin is like butter.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2016)

Harina said:


> You met him in person? His gorgeousness threw me off guard up close. His skin is like butter.



I've never met him but I've seen many of his YouTube videos and he gives off a gay vibe.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 18, 2016)

Harina said:


> Ohh so I met Damian a couple of days ago for a loc consult when I was visting Houston. He is so finneeee. Beautiful really. I can't quite tell if he's gay or not???


Omg girl you can't tell?hes def gay.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 18, 2016)

How many locs do y'all have? I'm guestimating 125-140 for my head


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> How many locs do y'all have? I'm guestimating 125-140 for my head



I believe I have about 90-100. Sometimes I wish I had thinner Locs.


----------



## Harina (Jun 18, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Omg girl you can't tell?hes def gay.



I know, I know. Lol. I was leaning towards gay but thought maybe, just maybe metrosexual.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 18, 2016)

2 months on the 27th. I don't think I will cut the perm ends off since I'm losing the braid pattern already, and they're starting to swell up.

What a difference each locking method has, it's crazy, and fascinating.


----------



## Harina (Jun 18, 2016)

Oooooh, I'm so excited to finally be locking. Still deciding on what method to start with. 

I am under the impression that I will have stunning locs when they start to mature. My hair is so healthy right now and my texture is straight wool.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 19, 2016)

Platinum said:


> I believe I have about 90-100. Sometimes I wish I had thinner Locs.


Now that im looking at pics I like thicker locs. But I'm happy about the size they are going to be. This pic on IG had me drooling:


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Now that im looking at pics I like thicker locs. But I'm happy about the size they are going to be. This pic on IG had me drooling:
> View attachment 364367



I like those!


----------



## Harina (Jun 20, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Now that im looking at pics I like thicker locs. But I'm happy about the size they are going to be. This pic on IG had me drooling:
> View attachment 364367



Do you think your locs will turn out to about this size?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 20, 2016)

Harina said:


> Do you think your locs will turn out to about this size?


I'm guessing my hair will turn out similar to this young lady I follow. We have very similar hair texture, curl pattern, and thickness  (she told me hers unraveled a lot at the beginning too) and have around the same amount of locs


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 20, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Now that im looking at pics I like thicker locs. But I'm happy about the size they are going to be. This pic on IG had me drooling:
> View attachment 364367




My first set of locs was thick like this. I loved it!  
i dont want them that thick now though.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 20, 2016)

mochalocks said:


> My first set of locs was thick like this. I loved it!
> i dont want them that thick now though.


Yeah I love the way they look but I know they're heavy as hell as they get longer and wreck havoc on the edges.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 20, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yeah I love the way they look but I know they're heavy as hell as they get longer and wreck havoc on the edges.




Now that i think about it, my edges were in tact.  They just felt heavy after awhile, and  when They were wet.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 20, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yeah I love the way they look but I know they're heavy as hell as they get longer and wreck havoc on the edges.




The constant retwisting does havoc to your edges


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2016)

Off topic, this brotha is gorgeous. I hope my next husband looks like this. I love his Locs:


----------



## Platinum (Jun 20, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BGz8K8RlfwO/


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 21, 2016)

Platinum said:


> https://instagram.com/p/BGz8K8RlfwO/


His name is Nasty lmao. He's def a looker!


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 21, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> His name is Nasty lmao. He's def a looker!



He sure is a looker indeed #heybzoo #heydzaddy


----------



## Harina (Jun 23, 2016)

Can I get a quick tally on how people started their locs and whether you were happy with decision or if you wished you had started them another way? I know my hair is going to loc easily regardless but still trying to figure out which method to use.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 23, 2016)

Harina said:


> Can I get a quick tally on how people started their locs and whether you were happy with decision or if you wished you had started them another way? I know my hair is going to loc easily regardless but still trying to figure out which method to use.



I think the first couple of pages in the thread has everybody putting how they started their locs, pics, and should have the info you're looking for


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2016)

Harina said:


> Can I get a quick tally on how people started their locs and whether you were happy with decision or if you wished you had started them another way? I know my hair is going to loc easily regardless but still trying to figure out which method to use.



I started mine with two strand twists. No regrets, except I wish I had opted for smaller Locs. I got a retwist yesterday and the loctician says that she says that my Locs are a good size.


----------



## Harina (Jun 23, 2016)

Platinum said:


> I started mine with two strand twists. No regrets, except I wish I had opted for smaller Locs. I got a retwist yesterday and the loctician says that she says that my Locs are a good size.



Can't you split the locs if they really bother you?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2016)

I could but they're not bothering me enough to do that. Splitting them would make them too small for me. Mine are pencil sized now.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 23, 2016)

Harina said:


> Can I get a quick tally on how people started their locs and whether you were happy with decision or if you wished you had started them another way? I know my hair is going to loc easily regardless but still trying to figure out which method to use.





First set 10 years ago I started with two strand twist

This set I stated two months ago  were started with Braids.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 25, 2016)

First retwist was a success. They feel thin and scalpy though based on this I won't be one of those people rushing that have to have that fresh neat retwisted look. Meh.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 28, 2016)

Okay, so I'm three months into my Sisterlocks and can't believe that I like them.  They are still the size of broomstick straw but en masse they appear to be just a  curly wash and go.  It works well for low maintenance.

Starting with locks with coils on me would last a total of three days.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 28, 2016)

@BillsBackerz67 

I think your coils are a great size--I like.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 28, 2016)

Transformer said:


> @BillsBackerz67
> 
> I think your coils are a great size--I like.


Thank you! They are thicker and swelled a bit now that the humidity got to them thank god! Haha.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 4, 2016)

Happy Independence Day to my fellow US ladies!  I love the 4th because of all of the veterans deals/discounts. 

OK, I've finally finished taking out my extensions.  Here are pix of my micros.  Excuse the mess on the edges, the extensions were in about 5 weeks and I haven't done anything to my hair yet.


 **Pix removed**

I'm going back and forth on whether or not to keep growing these micros out.  They require more work than I'm willing to do.  My hair laziness is in full force! LOL! Because of the size of them, I have to interloc my roots more often. I'll be really busy in the near future and won't have the time to do them that often.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 4, 2016)

I can't see the pics there's just a circle with a dash showing


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks, BillsBackerz67!

I'll see what's going on...


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 4, 2016)

I saw the pics earlier but they're gone now


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 4, 2016)

Sorry ladies, dunno what's up but I had to add the pix to my "media."  I'm hoping it'll post this way...  

Here are my microlocs.  I'm thinking of "treating" them in some way to lessen my shrinkage - much like how some ladies color theirs.  I think that'll help by allowing me to prolong retightenings.

View media item 128817View media item 128815


----------



## nothidden (Jul 6, 2016)

Seriously considering locing (seriously considered 2 yrs ago also), so I'll be lurking...


----------



## happycakes (Jul 7, 2016)

Damien Walters did your locks?  

Did he film it?  

That would have been classic!

Congrats!​


BillsBackerz67 said:


> I really lucked out! My original appointment was for April 14th with another loctitician and I didn't like how the consult went, she kept pushing two strand twists for starter locs and I was not feeling it ....later that night I did some more research and looking at pics. Damian showed up on my IG feed  and I loved his work...It just so happens he is based in Houston and comes to Dallas once a month. It was meant to be.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 7, 2016)

I reach my 2 year mark in August and I'm debating either doing another henna or a color rinse. Has anybody done any color rinses


----------



## nothidden (Jul 11, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> my bad here's a direct link to his vids:



I spent Friday at work   and some of Saturday watching his videos.  I LOVE him.  He is SO passionate about his client's and their hair, and if he were in my area (PA/NJ/DE), I might already have a starter loc appt.  He did a fantastic job on yours by the way.

Anyway, I found a local "loc spot" for a consultation and may be going there tomorrow.  My only concern with locing is that right now I work out 4Xx a wk and my trainer has asked me to not only come on off days to do cardio on my own (walking on the treadmill will suffice) but to also take in a yoga class or two to increase my flexibility (sweat city!).  So between this and the season (summer humidity), I'm nervous about a consult.  But my head is wrapped in two loc socs right now because I have no desire to continue with wash n' gos.  Saturday I cleansed, conditioned, twisted. I won't be going the barber route again because I like having hair.  While i'm no longer undecided, I think my timing might be bad.  

I'll try to stop worrying and just stop in for the consult!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 11, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I spent Friday at work   and some of Saturday watching his videos.  I LOVE him.  He is SO passionate about his client's and their hair, and if he were in my area (PA/NJ/DE), I might already have a starter loc appt.  He did a fantastic job on yours by the way.
> 
> Anyway, I found a local "loc spot" for a consultation and may be going there tomorrow.  My only concern with locing is that right now I work out 4Xx a wk and my trainer has asked me to not only come on off days to do cardio on my own (walking on the treadmill will suffice) but to also take in a yoga class or two to increase my flexibility (sweat city!).  So between this and the season (summer humidity), I'm nervous about a consult.  But my head is wrapped in two loc socs right now because I have no desire to continue with wash n' gos.  Saturday I cleansed, conditioned, twisted. I won't be going the barber route again because I like having hair.  While i'm no longer undecided, I think my timing might be bad.
> 
> I'll try to stop worrying and just stop in for the consult!



Your loctician may suggest two strand twists since you're working out often. That's what the loctician did for me.  Let us know how everything turns out!


----------



## nothidden (Jul 11, 2016)

Platinum said:


> Your loctician may suggest two strand twists since you're working out often. That's what the loctician did for me.  Let us know how everything turns out!


Thanks.  Will do.  

I saw a woman who started with braids.  After two or three months they looked great, but I did not care for "the tiny braid look" during the first month.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 13, 2016)

Transformer said:


> Okay, so I'm three months into my Sisterlocks and can't believe that I like them.  They are still the size of broomstick straw but en masse they appear to be just a  curly wash and go.  It works well for low maintenance.
> 
> Starting with locks with coils on me would last a total of three days.



Hey @Transformer...my appt is set for 7/25 to install my sisterlocks. It's been a long time coming for me and I'm excited.

I'm thinking the 1st year won't be too cute for me bcuz my hair is really short now. I'm growing out a tapered cut so my hair averages from 4-6" .

When I went in for my consult there was another client there with about my length & thickness but it wasn't scalpy looking & my consultant assured me mine won't be scalpy either. I'm already collecting more headbands & wraps . My hair has always grown fast so I'm hoping in a year I'll be able to retain the 6" 0f growth our hair averages in a year.  Though I'm not looking to have butt length hair . Armpit to bra strap will be my final goal length. 

I always loved & did different styles so I love the versatility of SL's. I feel most confident with my hair when it's braided or kinky twisted so I really think SL's will be good for me.

I love my natural hair but after being natural about 13 years now I'm so over the product search . The de tangling , the styling , the coils all over the floor. My hair is 4bc so no matter how much advice I got here or elsewhere I was never able to achieve more than armpit length. My ends would break off no matter how much trimming , oilmixes & moisture & protective styling. I was looking at SL's years ago but always held off now I'm just over it . Relaxing my hair is not an option. I found a great consultant in NY. She's at Vanity hair studio on IG. I'm looking forward to it. I hope I feel like you after I get them cuz you know in NY they cost a grip. 

Sorry so long winded


----------



## Transformer (Jul 13, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> Hey @Transformer...my appt is set for 7/25 to install my sisterlocks. It's been a long time coming for me and I'm excited.
> 
> I'm thinking the 1st year won't be too cute for me bcuz my hair is really short now. I'm growing out a tapered cut so my hair averages from 4-6" .
> 
> ...



Glad you decided on a styling that will work for your lifestyle.  Like you, I wanted a simpler "hair life."  I had 30 shampoos and conditioners, 40 moisturizers and curl creams.  Since installing the SLs the only thing I've purchased is Avocado Oil.

 No more visiting African Braid shops for vacation braids and I've retired my Pibbs hairdryer for now. I'm loving it.  By the way, I didn't/don't have the scalpy look and my hair is really fine.  I don't have the really defined parts/grid pattern that many have.  While they were installed on a grid my parts are very skinny to non-existent--but that's what I requested.  It really does look like my normal wash-n-go.  I had a co-worker who sees me daily at work make a statement on Monday, "so you had your twisted this weekend." Nope-almost 4 months now.

As for cost--mine was $1100 which included the first retightening.  Another co-worker installed her by using two strand twist and then interlocking afterwards.  But the first two/three months she was constantly retwisting each braid and careful on washing.  I washed by hair one hour after the installation was complete.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 13, 2016)

Thanks for responding @Transformer .

I'm getting really excited now. I too have bins of expensive products to give away.

I have a great braider that I've been going to for over 20 years but I'm tired of that too . The sitting for 8 hours. The cost of hair . I always like human hair. Then feeling great for 6-8 wks then the tedious process of taking it out. 

The cost does take you back but fortunately for now I can afford it. My install will cost 950. Which includes the first reti. my consultant just got certified to teach the reti class so I'm planning to go to her maybe 2-3 times for reti & then either take her class which costs another 350. Or I will learn from YT to do it myself. I was never a salon person even when relaxed so as nice as she is I don't want to be obligated every month to see her. 

I'm so excited I went searching today for a tool to do my own reti so I can be ready & I really liked the easy loc tool and it was clearly explained how to use it. The owner herself has SL's. So I purchased the 3 pack today.
 I can't wait.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 14, 2016)

I'm at a loss as to what to expect with how my hair is going to eventually turn out. My hair swells so much it doesn't even look like the same hair when I did my  retwist  no water has touched it either.
Skinny and scalpy vs I can't see my scalp. Next retwist is Saturday.


----------



## Transformer (Jul 14, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> Thanks for responding @Transformer .
> 
> I'm getting really excited now. I too have bins of expensive products to give away.
> 
> ...




Yep I bought some reti tools and researched all the Videos on DIY retightenings. But I haven't been a mood to tackle hundreds of braids.  I really think it's best to let it grow out for at least 6 months before trying. I'm definitely not a hairdresser person either.


----------



## happycakes (Jul 14, 2016)

Don't worry, over time your locks will look beautiful.  Hold on tight.

We as women see flaws that often others don't see. 

Let them locks be gal.



BillsBackerz67 said:


> I'm at a loss as to what to expect with how my hair is going to eventually turn out. My hair swells so much it doesn't even look like the same hair when I did my  retwist  no water has touched it either.
> Skinny and scalpy vs I can't see my scalp. Next retwist is Saturday.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 14, 2016)

pinkopulence said:


> Don't worry, over time your locks will look beautiful.  Hold on tight.
> 
> We as women see flaws that often others don't see.
> 
> Let them locks be gal.


Thanks! I have no issue with how my hair looks. Just confused as to how it's going to look as it matures  over time. My hair has several different minds of its own. I'm fine with that. Just documenting my feelings as every one else is lol.


----------



## happycakes (Jul 14, 2016)

No worries, I get it.

Please keep us posted with your progress pictures.

You never know who'll be the next person to get locks around here.



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thanks! I have no issue with how my hair looks. Just confused as to how it's going to look as it matures  over time. My hair has several different minds of its own. I'm fine with that. Just documenting my feelings as every one else is lol.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 14, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I'm at a loss as to what to expect with how my hair is going to eventually turn out. My hair swells so much it doesn't even look like the same hair when I did my  retwist  no water has touched it either.
> Skinny and scalpy vs I can't see my scalp. Next retwist is Saturday.




I understand how you feel.  I chose Sisterlocks bcuz I want my locks to look a certain way. It's important to me that they be neat & discreet bcuz of my lifestyle.

How they will eventually turn out is a mystery. I discussed all of this with my consultant and she assured me that I'll get what I want but who knows.

Your hair for now looks beautiful though. I love the shine & it looks so healthy. I'm sure it'll remain that way. I've read that the best thing with locks is patience.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 16, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> I understand how you feel.  I chose Sisterlocks bcuz I want my locks to look a certain way. It's important to me that they be neat & discreet bcuz of my lifestyle.
> 
> How they will eventually turn out is a mystery. I discussed all of this with my consultant and she assured me that I'll get what I want but who knows.
> 
> Your hair for now looks beautiful though. I love the shine & it looks so healthy. I'm sure it'll remain that way. I've read that the best thing with locks is patience.



Mysterythats the only thing driving me nuts about this lol. Thank you so much!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 16, 2016)

Love this dudes hair...I need to stay off the gram


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 16, 2016)

I henna'd my hair and did a hot oil treatment today. My loose hair was always extra fuzzy after a henna treatment and my loced hair does the same thing. I can't dc because I'm afraid of build up so I did a hot oil treatment afterwards with coconut oil. I normally use jamila henna which is sifted fine and easy to wash out but I had run out so I had to buy some other brand from my local health food store (Moroccan method) and I used hibiscus tea to get a redder tint.
Pics with flash:
Before pic for comparison:






After:










Without flash:





The bad news is this brand isn't as finely sifted as my regular henna and it took FOREVER to wash out and I'm still smelling that earthy/herbal scent. I think I might wash it again when I get home. Hopefully they smooth out because they're pretty fuzzy right now

ETA the good news is I didn't get any unraveling, not even the problem children at the edges


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 17, 2016)

Super pissed off........I had to start my locs all over again. The person who washed my hair (not his usual assistant) washed my hair in a way that it all unraveled and I'm now back to square one. Will not be going back. I cried on my drive back home.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 17, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Super pissed off........I had to start my locs all over again. The person who washed my hair (not his usual assistant) washed my hair in a way that it all unraveled and I'm now back to square one. Will not be going back. I cried on my drive back home.



Sorry to hear that- what a nightmare!


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 17, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Super pissed off........I had to start my locs all over again. The person who washed my hair (not his usual assistant) washed my hair in a way that it all unraveled and I'm now back to square one. Will not be going back. I cried on my drive back home.



Oh no!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Super pissed off........I had to start my locs all over again. The person who washed my hair (not his usual assistant) washed my hair in a way that it all unraveled and I'm now back to square one. Will not be going back. I cried on my drive back home.



Oh no! Was this at Damian Walters salon?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 18, 2016)

Platinum said:


> Oh no! Was this at Damian Walters salon?


Yep his usual assistant was not there. I was so heated.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yep his usual assistant was not there. I was so heated.



I'm so sorry that happened to you! That's messed up!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thanks ladies. Damian wasn't the issue it was his assistant so I'm not going to bash the salon. For the next few retwists I am going to someone in Dallas who Damian trained. I told her my concerns and we're both on the same page with things.  I may be taking a nursing assignment in Houston come October so I'll be going back. By then I shouldn't have to freak out about who washes my hair the correct way because I will have made some progress. I'm not giving up!


----------



## nothidden (Jul 18, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thanks ladies. Damian wasn't the issue it was his assistant so I'm not going to bash the salon. For the next few retwists I am going to someone in Dallas who Damian trained. I told her my concerns and we're both on the same page with things.  I may be taking a nursing assignment in Houston come October so I'll be going back. By then I shouldn't have to freak out about who washes my hair the correct way because I will have made some progress. I'm not giving up!


Oh, wow...and you cried.  So sorry to hear this.  

Damian didn't retwist your locs?  Or is it just the fact that you are starting over at square one?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 18, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Oh, wow...and you cried.  So sorry to hear this.
> 
> Damian didn't retwist your locs?  Or is it just the fact that you are starting over at square one?


No there was nothing to retwist. Damien had to redo my entire head. I've been trying to loc since May 1st it is now almost August. So I pretty much have done everything on my end to keep my hair from unraveling because my hair does not hold well because of the texture and then that idiot washed my progress down the drain.....literally.


----------



## nothidden (Jul 18, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> No there was nothing to retwist. Damien had to redo my entire head. I've been trying to loc since May 1st it is now almost August. So I pretty much have done everything on my end to keep my hair from unraveling because my hair does not hold well because of the texture and then that idiot washed my progress down the drain.....literally.


Oh...and since May...ouch!  I feel for you.  I would have probably cried, too.  I see some gorgeous locs and can't wait to get there, so I would hate for a shampoo to screw that up.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> No there was nothing to retwist. Damien had to redo my entire head. I've been trying to loc since May 1st it is now almost August. So I pretty much have done everything on my end to keep my hair from unraveling because my hair does not hold well because of the texture and then that idiot washed my progress down the drain.....literally.



 Hell I'm mad too!


----------



## Harina (Jul 20, 2016)

........


----------



## nothidden (Jul 22, 2016)

So I did go for the loc consultation (last Tuesday I think).  It went well but while I prefer the coil/palm roll look, the staff (I spoke w/3) were trying to steer me towards two-strand twist starters (@Platinum. as you mentioned).  What I don't like about this starter technique is that the twists don't go away, so my locs will be split between about 6" worth of twists followed by palm rolled new growth.  While I did make an appt to get palm roll starters, I could tell the stylist wasn't feeling it, so I wound up cancelling.

I want to get them done by this guy I found on IG (locnationstan).  LOVE his work.  Of course he's in another state.  But as soon as I'm able to get a ride over, I will do so.

One thing I pondered today is whether to get color before my starter locs.  I'm thinking it might be easier to color on loose hair.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 22, 2016)

nothidden said:


> So I did go for the loc consultation (last Tuesday I think).  It went well but while I prefer the coil/palm roll look, the staff (I spoke w/3) were trying to steer me towards two-strand twist starters (@Platinum. as you mentioned).  What I don't like about this starter technique is that the twists don't go away, so my locs will be split between about 6" worth of twists followed by palm rolled new growth.  While I did make an appt to get palm roll starters, I could tell the stylist wasn't feeling it, so I wound up cancelling.
> 
> I want to get them done by this guy I found on IG (locnationstan).  LOVE his work.  Of course he's in another state.  But as soon as I'm able to get a ride over, I will do so.
> 
> One thing I pondered today is whether to get color before my starter locs.  I'm thinking it might be easier to color on loose hair.


Same thing with me with the two strand twists on my initial consult! I wasn't feeling it.  And I can tell if someone starts them with two strands. It doesn't look bad at all but the difference would bother me and I'd end up cutting the ends off once they mature.

I "heard" coloring helps the locing process because it dries the hair out but I'm not sure how true it is.


----------



## nothidden (Jul 22, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Same thing with me with the two strand twists on my initial consult! I wasn't feeling it.  And I can tell if someone starts them with two strands. It doesn't look bad at all but the difference would bother me and I'd end up cutting the ends off once they mature.
> 
> I "heard" coloring helps the locing process because it dries the hair out but I'm not sure how true it is.


Yeah, one of the women I spoke to had twist starters and interlocking which looked fine, but the double texture would bug the heck out of me because I know how I would love for mine to mature:
 

I'll have to ask around about coloring.  My concern is a dry flaky scalp w/locs.  So my logic is if I get the color before locing, I can work back to my normal scalp moisture level.


----------



## sassy2011 (Jul 22, 2016)

On the 25th, I will be two months into my loc journey.


----------



## nothidden (Jul 22, 2016)

sassy2011 said:


> On the 25th, I will be two months into my loc journey.
> 
> View attachment 367939


Nice.  You started w/some length.


----------



## sassy2011 (Jul 22, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Nice.  You started w/some length.


 

Thank you. I'm dealing with a lot of shrinkage.. my loose natural hair was a couple of inches  from BSL.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 26, 2016)

I got my install yesterday for my sisterlocks. I love it!!

My hair was short starting out so for now they look a little scalpy but I know it will fill in & look less so as it matures. I had to wash it Sunday night to prep for the install . I was so happy knowing that was the last time I would be detangling my hair. I also have a very large box of products to give away.

I'm happy & excited for the journey.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 27, 2016)

Extremely happy with my retwist. drove home with a smile on my face instead of tears lol! Went to the lady that worked under Damian for 3 years as his shampoo girl and assistant. She's a sweetheart. The Miami humidity caused my hair to go poof! (1st pic below in the pineapple shirt that I'm looking crazy in) I'm going to Barbados Saturday so the same thing will be happening. She said I should get some salt water from the ocean and mist it on my hair periodically. Apparently salt water helps the locking process.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 27, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Yeah, one of the women I spoke to had twist starters and interlocking which looked fine, but the double texture would bug the heck out of me because I know how I would love for mine to mature:
> View attachment 367929 View attachment 367931
> 
> I'll have to ask around about coloring.  My concern is a dry flaky scalp w/locs.  So my logic is if I get the color before locing, I can work back to my normal scalp moisture level.



Doesn't the twist pattern disappear?  I started my locs with braids and after a year you can't see any braid pattern at all. My loctician was mentioning how she couldn't tell they used to be braids at my last retwist.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 27, 2016)

dicapr said:


> Doesn't the twist pattern disappear?  I started my locs with braids and after a year you can't see any braid pattern at all. My loctician was mentioning how she couldn't tell they used to be braids at my last retwist.


Twists are lumpy and more prone to swelling than braids....esp if they are large


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 27, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Extremely happy with my retwist. drove home with a smile on my face instead of tears lol! Went to the lady that worked under Damian for 3 years as his shampoo girl and assistant. She's a sweetheart. The Miami humidity caused my hair to go poof! (1st pic below in the pineapple shirt that I'm looking crazy in) I'm going to Barbados Saturday so the same thing will be happening. She said I should get some salt water from the ocean and mist it on my hair periodically. Apparently salt water helps the locking process.




I'm glad your former disappointment was reversed. My consultant told me that after 3 months I can mix lemon juice & water to spritz my hair & that will help the locking process.   I like the salt water suggestion too. 

Isn't it funny they sell salt water sprays for Caucasian women now to give them beach waves?  I wouldn't buy them though because I'm sure they have a lot of extra preservatives & oils we don't need. I don't know about traditional locks but with Sisterlocks no oils are allowed for quite a while. Oils lead to slippage. 

Anyway , your twists look pretty & shiny . Can't wait to see the results. I'm uber excited about my locks.


----------



## MrsMe (Jul 27, 2016)

@BillsBackerz67 I was so mad for you!!!! Does  Damian know about it? What's he going to do with her/how is he going to compensate you? That's 2+months of your time looking! Your new set looks gorgeous, though, so fingers crossed you'll have a beautiful set of locs.

My sisterlocks installation starts on Friday. I'm excited and so surprised by the fact that I'm going back to locs after only 4 years with loose hair. I never said I would never go back because I knew my bipolar self would change my mind. 
Any last minute advice? I wanted to color my hair but didn't get a chance to do it. Is it too late to do it tomorrow, 1 day before beginning of installation?


----------



## nothidden (Jul 28, 2016)

dicapr said:


> Doesn't the twist pattern disappear?  I started my locs with braids and after a year you can't see any braid pattern at all. My loctician was mentioning how she couldn't tell they used to be braids at my last retwist.





BillsBackerz67 said:


> Twists are lumpy and more prone to swelling than braids....esp if they are large


Twists and braids mature different.

I've heard that they don't go away, and the locticians I met with didn't correct me when I said that was my reason for not wanting them.  However, I read here (http://curlynugrowth.com/7-methods-to-start-locs-drawbacks-what-to-expect/) that it can take up to 2 yrs for the lines to disappear.  I've also heard that people cut them off as their locs grow.  Maybe it depends on your hair texture.

Whatever the case may be, I am one person unwilling to chance it.  I love two-strand loc twists, but I do not want that to be a pattern I have to outgrow.


----------



## nothidden (Jul 28, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Extremely happy with my retwist. drove home with a smile on my face instead of tears lol! Went to the lady that worked under Damian for 3 years as his shampoo girl and assistant. She's a sweetheart. The Miami humidity caused my hair to go poof! (1st pic below in the pineapple shirt that I'm looking crazy in) I'm going to Barbados Saturday so the same thing will be happening. She said I should get some salt water from the ocean and mist it on my hair periodically. Apparently salt water helps the locking process.


They're beautiful!!  So happy for you. 

Well between the extreme heat and the gym, I have been sweating like a HOG!  So glad I decided to postpone my starters...although Damian states in his videos the salty sweat will help the process, I'm not sure my scalp would be able to take the first 3 wks of no shampooing...although I plan to dab my scalp with a Q-tip saturated w/aloe vera juice to help me thru the first 3 wks.

Anyway came across a really sweet and funny lochead on youtube.  Her youtube name is bsnatural; brittany_alonge on IG.  This pic of her is in my loc inspiration stash, but her locs are now down her back.


----------



## dicapr (Jul 28, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Twists and braids mature different.
> 
> I've heard that they don't go away, and the locticians I met with didn't correct me when I said that was my reason for not wanting them.  However, I read here (http://curlynugrowth.com/7-methods-to-start-locs-drawbacks-what-to-expect/) that it can take up to 2 yrs for the lines to disappear.  I've also heard that people cut them off as their locs grow.  Maybe it depends on your hair texture.
> 
> Whatever the case may be, I am one person unwilling to chance it.  I love two-strand loc twists, but I do not want that to be a pattern I have to outgrow.



Thanks. I heard the same about braidlocs that's why I asked. I read that you would have to cut away the braids and others said the pattern would go away with time. My understanding is the longer your hair is when you start out the longer it takes the pattern to disappear. But you've got to do what is going to give you the end result you are looking for.


----------



## nothidden (Jul 28, 2016)

dicapr said:


> Thanks. I heard the same about braidlocs that's why I asked. I read that you would have to cut away the braids and others said the pattern would go away with time. My understanding is *the longer your hair is when you start out the longer it takes the pattern to disappear*. But you've got to do what is going to give you the end result you are looking for.


That makes sense, and my hair is 6-7 inches long.  Maybe I wouldn't care so much if my hair was the minimum 2.5".  I dunno.

But my guess with braids would be that the pattern would be easier to disappear.  If it's swelling, budding, and frizzing and you're wrapping or palm rolling the frizz around the braid that has no spaces, to me that pattern would go away quicker.


----------



## Oasis (Jul 29, 2016)

i started my locs with twists and the pattern disappeared almost immediately. i have very frizzy, kinky hair though. it was bsl when i loc'd but shrank up past my shoulders.

i wish i had better pics but im not a big picture taker. the first pic was about a week after i started. it is literally the only picture i have of my hair at that length.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 30, 2016)

MrsMe said:


> @BillsBackerz67 I was so mad for you!!!! Does  Damian know about it? What's he going to do with her/how is he going to compensate you? That's 2+months of your time looking! Your new set looks gorgeous, though, so fingers crossed you'll have a beautiful set of locs.
> 
> My sisterlocks installation starts on Friday. I'm excited and so surprised by the fact that I'm going back to locs after only 4 years with loose hair. I never said I would never go back because I knew my bipolar self would change my mind.
> Any last minute advice? I wanted to color my hair but didn't get a chance to do it. Is it too late to do it tomorrow, 1 day before beginning of installation?


His former assistant (Dotie) told him.
I paid for the services as it really wasn't his fault.  Dotie only charged me for half of what she normally charges for my troubles so that made up for it. I showed her a pic of what they looked like just a day prior to my appt with Damian and she said yep the wash assistant had no clue what he was doing my whole head should not have fell apart. My hair texture is loose when wet but not that loose. Thank you so much!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 30, 2016)

Oasis said:


> i started my locs with twists and the pattern disappeared almost immediately. i have very frizzy, kinky hair though. it was bsl when i loc'd but shrank up past my shoulders.
> 
> i wish i had better pics but im not a big picture taker. the first pic was about a week after i started. it is literally the only picture i have of my hair at that length.
> View attachment 368667View attachment 368661 View attachment 368663 View attachment 368665


Your locs are gorgeous I think it depends on your hair type and how tight your curl pattern is.
I was told to start my locs with twists but my wet twisted hair vs my dry twisted hair is night and day. The swelling and expansion is epicso I know for a fact that I would have had pregnant lumpy locs with twists. It doesn't bother me because I'm not going for the "neat" look anyway but I just prefer the comb coils vs twists. Here is a pic where I can def tell this woman started with twists. Her locs are beautiful either way.


----------



## Transformer (Jul 30, 2016)

Oasis said:


> i started my locs with twists and the pattern disappeared almost immediately. i have very frizzy, kinky hair though. it was bsl when i loc'd but shrank up past my shoulders.
> 
> i wish i had better pics but im not a big picture taker. the first pic was about a week after i started. it is literally the only picture i have of my hair at that length.
> View attachment 368667View attachment 368661 View attachment 368663 View attachment 368665




This has been the experience of coworkers.  Started with two strands and then can't tell the difference in about 6 months.

@msdeevee 

Tell us how did it go.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 31, 2016)

@Transformer ...It went very well. 1 of my biggest concerns was the time it would take to install  bcuz in all my research I read about people having 2 & 3 day installs. I knew if I had to endure that I would be out of my head but I wanted it so bad. 

It took my consultant 12 hours to do my install. She is Natasha at Vanity hair studio in Brooklyn.she is listed on the SL site.  She was very professional, very knowledgeable and very pleasant. We talked and we looked at interesting videos to pass the time. I was in a private room and she did not take breaks to eat & fuss on the phone. We went straight through . I can't wait for my locks to mature & grow. 

I go back on 8/12 for a check up & wash and I plan on taking the retight class after 6 months so I can self maintain. However, I will continue to go to her for grooming and pro upkeep. 

How are your locks doing?


----------



## Transformer (Jul 31, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> @Transformer ...It went very well. 1 of my biggest concerns was the time it would take to install  bcuz in all my research I read about people having 2 & 3 day installs. I knew if I had to endure that I would be out of my head but I wanted it so bad.
> 
> It took my consultant 12 hours to do my install. She is Natasha at Vanity hair studio in Brooklyn.she is listed on the SL site.  She was very professional, very knowledgeable and very pleasant. We talked and we looked at interesting videos to pass the time. I was in a private room and she did not take breaks to eat & fuss on the phone. We went straight through . I can't wait for my locks to mature & grow.
> 
> ...




I have some slippage according to old consultant....had a retightenings on Friday.  I like the way it looks...curly....but that may be due to the slippage.  Looking for a new consultant and a private retightenings class.


----------



## Transformer (Jul 31, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> @Transformer ...It went very well. 1 of my biggest concerns was the time it would take to install  bcuz in all my research I read about people having 2 & 3 day installs. I knew if I had to endure that I would be out of my head but I wanted it so bad.
> 
> It took my consultant 12 hours to do my install. She is Natasha at Vanity hair studio in Brooklyn.she is listed on the SL site.  She was very professional, very knowledgeable and very pleasant. We talked and we looked at interesting videos to pass the time. I was in a private room and she did not take breaks to eat & fuss on the phone. We went straight through . I can't wait for my locks to mature & grow.
> 
> ...



Are you scalpy?


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 31, 2016)

Transformer said:


> Are you scalpy?


@Transformer.. Yes to a degree, but not as much as I thought.  I can deal with it. Not only a bit scalpy but I'm a brown skinned woman with a light scalp & it just looks so "white" and in the light it looks like a have sparse spots but I don't.  . I don't want my pics on social media but my consultant took pics of my grid & if I knew how to post one I would. 

I have hope,  in preparation I was more concerned about the length of my hair so I bought a load of different headbands & wraps to contain my hair until it fills out. I'm only a week out but I can see it filling out a bit.  I'm have growing hair so I hope by the end of year it will fill out . I do like the grid though and I told my consultant that I would always like to keep my grid intact. 

Only problem I'm having now is I can't keep my hands out of my hair. How about you?


----------



## Transformer (Aug 1, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> @Transformer.. Yes to a degree, but not as much as I thought.  I can deal with it. Not only a bit scalpy but I'm a brown skinned woman with a light scalp & it just looks so "white" and in the light it looks like a have sparse spots but I don't.  . I don't want my pics on social media but my consultant took pics of my grid & if I knew how to post one I would.
> 
> I have hope,  in preparation I was more concerned about the length of my hair so I bought a load of different headbands & wraps to contain my hair until it fills out. I'm only a week out but I can see it filling out a bit.  I'm have growing hair so I hope by the end of year it will fill out . I do like the grid though and I told my consultant that I would always like to keep my grid intact.
> 
> Only problem I'm having now is I can't keep my hands out of my hair. How about you?



At my request, my consultant didn't follow the perfect grid pattern because my hair is very fine and I have some thinner edge spots.  Therefore she did micro sizes very clustered around the edges.  I like this because it camouflages any  thin areas and make them look full.  One side of my head is also more dense than another therefore one side is fuller than the other.  I only had the sorta scalpy look in the back, but one my natural curl pattern was release back problem solved.

I have VERY small locks--too small, but I guess that's all my hair would support.  I bet they are 1/16  to 1/8 of an inch in size.

I try to ignore my hair as much as possible so not to stress over this journey.  Now I'm stressing because I have to find another consultant that will at least say Good Morning to me.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 1, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> @Transformer I do like the grid though and I told my consultant that I would always like to keep my grid intact.?


  What would be the alternative?  Would new growth cause it to go away completely?


----------



## nothidden (Aug 1, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Your locs are gorgeous I think it depends on your hair type and how tight your curl pattern is.
> I was told to start my locs with twists but my wet twisted hair vs my dry twisted hair is night and day. The swelling and expansion is epicso I know for a fact that I would have had pregnant lumpy locs with twists. It doesn't bother me because I'm not going for the "neat" look anyway but I just prefer the comb coils vs twists. Here is a pic where I can def tell this woman started with twists. Her locs are beautiful either way.


I agree that it depends on your hair type.  One of the women who I consulted with was worse than the pic you posted.  She was beyond her first maintenance and all of her twists were very, very defined.  She had lots of spacing.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 1, 2016)

nothidden said:


> What would be the alternative?  Would new growth cause it to go away completely?



I guess they tighten the hair in the grids that they don't expand outsize the grid.  This is not for me.  I like a more dense, no separation look.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 1, 2016)

Transformer said:


> I guess they tighten the hair in the grids that they don't expand outsize the grid.  This is not for me.  I like a more dense, no separation look.


Gotcha.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 2, 2016)

Not sure if you guys saw this in the random thread, but I came across a woman on IG with locs to her ankles (@blacrapunzel):


Last night I came across another woman on IG w/even longer locs and just happens to sell her own hair products(@DreadlocksRapunzel):


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 2, 2016)

Transformer said:


> I guess they tighten the hair in the grids that they don't expand outsize the grid.  This is not for me.  I like a more dense, no separation look.


Right me too. The scalpy look is not what's up. My hair is very thick at the roots but even I requested that they not be done like a boxed grid. But Damian says he does the C parts for the majority of everyone. I see a lot of people who are going for thick locs when they have no business doing so. Large parts with a tiny bit of hair in each. Hair too fine for that. Everybody ain't able.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 2, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Not sure if you guys saw this in the random thread, but I came across a woman on IG with locs to her ankles (@blacrapunzel):
> View attachment 369129
> 
> Last night I came across another woman on IG w/even longer locs and just happens to sell her own hair products(@DreadlocksRapunzel):
> View attachment 369133




These are TOO MUCH.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 2, 2016)

Transformer said:


> These are TOO MUCH.



Just too much...my consultant told me that in 5 years I will be waist length. I told her I'm not interested in having hair that long. I had a hard enough time taking care of my apl loose, natural hair. I cannot imagine managing locks that long and keeping it neat & clean . Using a bottle of shampoo every time I wash .

Just my own opinion , it just doesn't look clean to me. Plus all that weight can't be good on the edges.

About the grid. I want a full look too. The grid can be maintained without it looking scalpy. My hair is 4bc , so it gets thick at the roots. If the consultant does the retights correctly without combining strands I think the grids can be maintained. Youtuber Brittania718 has a nicely maintained grid but you can only see it if she lifts up her thick looking Sisterlocks and she is over 7 years out. 

That's the look I'm after. I'm a newbie though so I have a lot to learn.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 2, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> Just too much...my consultant told me that in 5 years I will be waist length. I told her I'm not interested in having hair that long. I had a hard enough time taking care of my apl loose, natural hair. I cannot imagine managing locks that long and keeping it neat & clean . Using a bottle of shampoo every time I wash .
> 
> Just my own opinion , it just doesn't look clean to me. Plus all that weight can't be good on the edges.
> 
> ...


Her locs are nice...[EDIT]...gorgeous!!


----------



## Transformer (Aug 2, 2016)

I envy folks with thick or fluffy roots--I have oily, fine hair.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 7, 2016)

Transformer said:


> I envy folks with thick or fluffy roots--I have oily, fine hair.




I think your locks w/o seeing them may turn out like decoded Deviny on YT. She makes me regret that I cut my hair for my SL's  but I know my hair will never look like hers in any way. She seems to have fine hair .


----------



## nothidden (Aug 8, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> I think your locks w/o seeing them may turn out like decoded Deviny on YT. She makes me regret that I cut my hair for my SL's  but I know my hair will never look like hers in any way. She seems to have fine hair .


I follow her.  Her locs are nice.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 9, 2016)

@Ivonnovi 

Help.  Any suggestions on how to stop the unraveling.  Should I just try to two strand twist or plait?


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 9, 2016)

@Transformer
I tell my clients to tightly braid their ends/or locs that unravel; (IMHO that's better than walking around with a wonky looking loc or skinny piece of a fro flying around).   Back-combing (teasing) the ends will help lessen slippage also.  


IHTH


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 10, 2016)

Transformer said:


> @Ivonnovi
> 
> Help.  Any suggestions on how to stop the unraveling.  Should I just try to two strand twist or plait?



A few questions to figure out the cause
What products are you using?
How often are you washing and are you doing the whole braid and bundle thing?
How are you styling it? (are you manipulating daily, using a lot of pins/clips, etc)
What do you do with it at night?


----------



## Arian (Aug 12, 2016)

I haven't posted in a while because I have been super busy with life and work! BUT, I am still on my loc journey and still enjoying it soooo much...  As you all know I started my locs with two strand twists on December 2, 2014.  I am now 20 months in, and I can definitely say that the journey has its ups and downs.  For a while, I worried about so many things:  unraveling, bunching, scraggly ends...even split ends.  There were times where I hated my hair and how much it frizzed and attracted lint, dust and everything in between.  

Anyway, I have some updates...locs are beginning to stop bunching, although I have some lumps making their way toward the end of my locs.  Although I am tempted to pick with them, I have learned to just let my hair do what it needs to do until the mission is complete.  I posted a couple of pics to show where I am now.  These were taken last week, after I took down an updo, so my locs are a little wavy.


----------



## BklynHeart (Aug 12, 2016)

@msdeevee does your stylist only do SL or does she also do regular locs?


----------



## Oasis (Aug 12, 2016)

@Arian, beautiful! yours are the size i wanted mine.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 14, 2016)

BklynHeart said:


> @msdeevee does your stylist only do SL or does she also do regular locs?



@BklynHeart 
Sorry for the delay. Yes, she does regular locks. Loc extensions, braid locks all that. She is very talented and I recommend her highly. If your in Bklyn or NY she is at Vanity hair studio on Nostrand avenue . Her name is Natasha , she is on the SL website.


----------



## Akilah (Aug 14, 2016)

Hey ladies!

I've been watching this thread for months now and TODAY IS THE DAY! 

I'm getting my Sisterlocks installed! Wish me luck!

 I'll definitely be in in here stalking all of your beautiful pics and begging for advice.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 14, 2016)

Akilah said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've been watching this thread for months now and TODAY IS THE DAY!
> 
> ...


Be sure and post a pic!!!  And congratulations!  I hope you love them!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2016)

Akilah said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I've been watching this thread for months now and TODAY IS THE DAY!
> 
> ...



Congratulations!


----------



## Arian (Aug 15, 2016)

Oasis said:


> @Arian, beautiful! yours are the size i wanted mine.



Thank you!


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 17, 2016)

My 2 year anniversary is tomorrow


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> My 2 year anniversary is tomorrow


I love the color! Wow


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 17, 2016)

Arian said:


> I haven't posted in a while because I have been super busy with life and work! BUT, I am still on my loc journey and still enjoying it soooo much...  As you all know I started my locs with two strand twists on December 2, 2014.  I am now 20 months in, and I can definitely say that the journey has its ups and downs.  For a while, I worried about so many things:  unraveling, bunching, scraggly ends...even split ends.  There were times where I hated my hair and how much it frizzed and attracted lint, dust and everything in between.
> 
> Anyway, I have some updates...locs are beginning to stop bunching, although I have some lumps making their way toward the end of my locs.  Although I am tempted to pick with them, I have learned to just let my hair do what it needs to do until the mission is complete.  I posted a couple of pics to show where I am now.  These were taken last week, after I took down an updo, so my locs are a little wavy.
> 
> View attachment 370139 View attachment 370141


They're so thick and pretty!


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 17, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I love the color! Wow



Thanks! Henna is a pain in the butt but I love the color it gives me


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 17, 2016)

The back part of my hair is starting to bud. Unraveling is becoming less and less of an issue now


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 17, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> The back part of my hair is starting to bud. Unraveling is becoming less and less of an issue now



Oh he redid them after they washed them out?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 17, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> Oh he redid them after they washed them out?


Nope his former assistant now does my retwists. She resides in Dallas and is now a locititian. He trained her for 3 years.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 18, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> The back part of my hair is starting to bud. Unraveling is becoming less and less of an issue now


Well that didn't take long!  And your hair is a looser texture.  Nice.


----------



## Akilah (Aug 20, 2016)

View media item 128841
The day after my Sisterlocks install!


----------



## nothidden (Aug 22, 2016)

Akilah said:


> View media item 128841
> The day after my Sisterlocks install!


Hmmm, I get a permissions error.  Is it not for everyone to view?


----------



## nothidden (Aug 22, 2016)

I watched these two videos about loc product buildup over the weekend.  Guess not everyone knows to clarify, or maybe they use a ton of product.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 23, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I watched these two videos about loc product buildup over the weekend.  Guess not everyone knows to clarify, or maybe they use a ton of product.



omg


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 24, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I watched these two videos about loc product buildup over the weekend.  Guess not everyone knows to clarify, or maybe they use a ton of product.


I started my locs in January and I have been an avid viewer of Locs by Yannie.  She has made a huge difference in how I deal with my "slightly" disrespectful locs. LOL  I was so worried and anal about my locs before I saw her vids.  Now I fell like I can manage my locs versus my life being taken over and obsessing over them.  With her and the info in this thread I am set and just watching them grow.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 24, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I watched these two videos about loc product buildup over the weekend.  Guess not everyone knows to clarify, or maybe they use a ton of product.


I started my locs in January and I have been an avid viewer of Locs by Yannie.  She has made a huge difference in how I deal with my "slightly" disrespectful locs. LOL  I was so worried and anal about my locs before I saw her vids.  Now I fell like I can manage my locs versus my life being taken over and obsessing over them.  With her and the info in this thread I am set and just watching them grow.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 24, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> omg


Agreed.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 24, 2016)

mscocoface said:


> I started my locs in January and I have been an avid viewer of Locs by Yannie.  She has made a huge difference in how I deal with my "slightly" disrespectful locs. LOL  I was so worried and anal about my locs before I saw her vids.  Now I fell like I can manage my locs versus my life being taken over and obsessing over them.  With her and the info in this thread I am set and just watching them grow.


Did you start and maintain your locs yourself?


----------



## mochalocks (Aug 24, 2016)

This Saturday my locs will be 4 months old.  I can't believe it. 

I washed them myself today since they were Itching like crazy. Can't wait to get them retwisted in September.


----------



## Akilah (Aug 24, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Hmmm, I get a permissions error.  Is it not for everyone to view?


Let me try again:


----------



## mochalocks (Aug 24, 2016)

Akilah said:


> Let me try again:View attachment 371607




Nice.  I love the color of your locs.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 25, 2016)

Akilah said:


> Let me try again:View attachment 371607




Pretty!! That's how mine looked at first . I just realized that today is my 1 month locaversary. I'm so happy with them . They've grown out some already. 
Who did your locks? 

I saw a YT video yesterday where a lady said that she missed putting product in her hair. I'm so happy besides loc jewelry & head wraps I have not bought anymore hair products. Oil is not recommended before your locks mature and no conditioners. So no product build up. I spritz my hair with Sea breeze Mixed with water if it itches. I shampoo with the Sisterlocks shampoo & I spritz with diluted rose water in the morning if I need moisture.  I'm so happy about that.

Unfortunately, I have a ton of expensive products to give away.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 25, 2016)

Ugh,, checked out the videos.

How could she put her bare hands in. That mess. I learned a lesson.

I'm glad to be away from all the products and now I have even more reason.

Ugh!!


----------



## Akilah (Aug 25, 2016)

mochalocks said:


> Nice.  I love the color of your locs.


Thanks! I think i'm already in love


----------



## Akilah (Aug 25, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> Pretty!! That's how mine looked at first . I just realized that today is my 1 month locaversary. I'm so happy with them . They've grown out some already.
> Who did your locks?



Thanks! I'm so excited, I can't keep my hands out of my hair.

I'm a total product junkie too. I still don't quite know how to function without putting delicious products in my hair.  I can't wait to get the green light to deep condition. I haven't gotten around to throwing out/giving away my products yet. I guess i'm not emotionally ready 


I had 2 people working on my hair in tandem. I don't know if they's want me to shout them out on the forum so i'll just say they're both listed on the Sisterlocks website, one in New Rochelle, NY and one in Mt. Vernon, NY.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 26, 2016)

Ok, that's great @Akilah . 

I had been a loose natural for about 13 years before my locks so I had tried everything from Brazilian keratin treatments to the horse shampoo & conditioner & gels, detanglers, expensive combs & everything in btwn. I have a drawer full of flat irons, blow dryers & hair dryers , steamers, curl formers, rods and most everything else that was touted here & elsewhere. Don't know what I'm gonna do with the wigs & ponytails & human hair for braids & twists. I'm so over it. 

I am loving water only, no products and I will continue like that . After I looked at the 2 vids posted above by @nothidden I'm even more determined to stay away from a lot of products . I'll just find a nice oil mix when I can start using it and I do plan to have my consultant dye my hair ASAP . That's it. 

I don't like  the Sisterlocks starter shampoo , so I'll probably find a couple of good shampoos and my oil mix and some type of conditioner when that's allowed and periodically do that detox wash but that's it for me. I'm glad to be over the product junkie trap I was in. 

I understand where your coming from but I don't know any pro that doesn't want you to shout out their work if you're pleased. My consultant is at Vanity Hair Studio in Brooklyn. Her name is Natasha. I'm not thinking of changing . She's also on the website and if we like her work which is exceptional she wants us to review on Yelp, FB, Instagram and word of mouth that's how they build their businesses. In fact she gives a discount when someone books with her from your recommendation.

Enjoy every stage of your locks.  I hope you keep posting.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 27, 2016)

@msdeevee 

Extreme caution on the use of dye with SisterLocks. Most have had issues dyeing after an install.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 28, 2016)

Transformer said:


> @msdeevee
> 
> Extreme caution on the use of dye with SisterLocks. Most have had issues dyeing after an install.




Oh I know, @Transformer  . My consultant warned me that I won't be able to have her dye it for at least a year or until it fully locks.

I saw one you tuber that dyed her hair within a month of install and the whole top of her hair slipped out.


----------



## mscocoface (Aug 29, 2016)

nothidden said:


> Did you start and maintain your locs yourself?



Yeah, I maintain my own.  Call it naive or crazy but I have been doing my own hair for over 25 years so I thought I could do this also.  Considering the positive comments I think I am doing a pretty good job but this was a huge mental mind shift.  The same as it was when I went natural.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 29, 2016)

mscocoface said:


> Yeah, I maintain my own.  Call it naive or crazy but I have been doing my own hair for over 25 years so I thought I could do this also.  Considering the positive comments I think I am doing a pretty good job but this was a huge mental mind shift.  The same as it was when I went natural.


Good for you.  I considered starting and maintaining my own, but after just 2 yrs of wash 'n go styling I have had enough!  I miss the days of barely doing anything to my hair like when I wore it barbered, so I plan on visiting a loctician every 3-4 weeks after I get my starters.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 29, 2016)

Ladies, for future reference.

 Do any of you know of any Black owned company that sells lock products? Like shampoo bars & accessories?  I'm still using & probably will be for a while the Sisterlocks shampoo but one of the YT'ers was saying that now that her locks are settled she uses the Knotty boy shampoo bar which she really likes. She has beautiful locks so I checked it out . It's a white owned company. I have nothing against wipipo but....not for locks!  The site is extensive too with vids, tut's, loc jewelry they have it all. 

Are there any Black owned sites like this?

I already know about Oyin.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 31, 2016)

Kslocjewels on Etsy
Kpelledesigns.bigcartel.com


----------



## mochalocks (Sep 3, 2016)

Retwisted and styled my locs today.  
5 months on September 27th!!


----------



## nothidden (Sep 4, 2016)

I thought Taren Guy locg was a rumor.  Apparently not.  Boy does she have haters on YouTube and her IG acct (yes I know she gave birth to a married man's baby).

She has since gone to a professional to redo her starters.  Should be interesting to see if she keeps them or how they mature.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I thought Taren Guy locg was a rumor.  Apparently not.  Boy does she have haters on YouTube and her IG acct (yes I know she gave birth to a married man's baby).
> 
> She has since gone to a professional to redo her starters.  Should be interesting to see if she keeps them or how they mature.


I think she's full of it and I'm not a fan of her
I honestly don't think she'll follow through with the maturation process. She already switched it up from completely free forming a few days ago  to this. I'll be shocked if she does.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I thought Taren Guy locg was a rumor.  Apparently not.  Boy does she have haters on YouTube and her IG acct (yes I know she gave birth to a married man's baby).
> 
> She has since gone to a professional to redo her starters.  Should be interesting to see if she keeps them or how they mature.



Anybody who knows her (and her sponsors) knows she was never going to go through with freedom locs. Not watching the video but that's my


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 4, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> Ladies, for future reference.
> 
> Do any of you know of any Black owned company that sells lock products? Like shampoo bars & accessories?  I'm still using & probably will be for a while the Sisterlocks shampoo but one of the YT'ers was saying that now that her locks are settled she uses the Knotty boy shampoo bar which she really likes. She has beautiful locks so I checked it out . It's a white owned company. I have nothing against wipipo but....not for locks!  The site is extensive too with vids, tut's, loc jewelry they have it all.
> 
> ...



I just got shea moisture JBCO shampoo but I'm looking for a good leave in or DC preferably from that a black owned company won't leave residue and is easy to wash out


----------



## nothidden (Sep 4, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I think she's full of it and I'm not a fan of her
> I honestly don't think she'll follow through with the maturation process. She already switched it up from completely free forming a few days ago  to this. I'll be shocked if she does.


You aren't the only one who feels ALL of this.  I didn't realize she was disliked by so many black women.


----------



## mochalocks (Sep 4, 2016)

msdeevee said:


> Ladies, for future reference.
> 
> Do any of you know of any Black owned company that sells lock products? Like shampoo bars & accessories?  I'm still using & probably will be for a while the Sisterlocks shampoo but one of the YT'ers was saying that now that her locks are settled she uses the Knotty boy shampoo bar which she really likes. She has beautiful locks so I checked it out . It's a white owned company. I have nothing against wipipo but....not for locks!  The site is extensive too with vids, tut's, loc jewelry they have it all.
> 
> ...




Alikay natural


----------



## mochalocks (Sep 4, 2016)

nothidden said:


> I thought Taren Guy locg was a rumor.  Apparently not.  Boy does she have haters on YouTube and her IG acct (yes I know she gave birth to a married man's baby).
> 
> She has since gone to a professional to redo her starters.  Should be interesting to see if she keeps them or how they mature.




Nah.    She won't be able to do freeform locs.   She may be able to loc- with retwisting, and styling it, but not freeform.


----------



## msdeevee (Sep 6, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> I just got shea moisture JBCO shampoo but I'm looking for a good leave in or DC preferably from that a black owned company won't leave residue and is easy to wash out



I finally found at least 1 company . That would be the videoloctitian.com. I'm ordering her newbie kit. She says that her shampoo bars rinse out easily and leave no residue or build up. She also claims that her prods can be used on newly installed Sisterlocks. I'm not even 2 months away from install but I need or want something.

I don't use any oils on my hair at all but I've been trying to get into massaging my scalp more and my hair is greasy feeling. I am aware of the sebum from the scalp but I've never noticed before during my natural loose hair journey that my scalp was oily .

I see my consultant on 9/16 for my 2nd retight so I will ask her then what is the greasy feel on my scalp ? How is my hair doing as far as locking & can I use other clarifying shampoo because I really don't like the Sisterlocks starter shampoo. It's suppose to help your hair to lock but it leaves a lot to be desired and my hair doesn't feel clean after I use it. 

Oh, I was using the Shea Moisture JBCO shampoo & conditioner & leave in before I  was  locked. It's still in my shower but won't be able to use it for at least a year.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 7, 2016)

nothidden said:


> You aren't the only one who feels ALL of this.  I didn't realize she was disliked by so many black women.





She's a thief that's what turned me completely off from her. I try not to look into their personal lives and stuff but once that came out with the autism awareness fiasco that angered me.


Just found out that they rescinded her invite to the Dallas Natural Hair expo event that's in October. Now that she's claiming  no products and growing organic locs they said she's not a fit for their brand/platform that they're trying to promote. At first I was like hmmmmm shade? but it makes sense. She can't acurately represent their curly hair products or do demos with loc'd hair. It is what it is and that decision makes sense.


----------



## nothidden (Sep 7, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> She's a thief that's what turned me completely off from her. I try not to look into their personal lives and stuff but once that came out with the autism awareness fiasco that angered me.
> 
> 
> Just found out that they rescinded her invite to the Dallas Natural Hair expo event that's in October. Now that she's claiming  no products and growing organic locs they said she's not a fit for their brand/platform that they're trying to promote. At first I was like hmmmmm shade? but it makes sense. She can't acurately represent their curly hair products or do demos with loc'd hair. It is what it is and that decision makes sense.


Wow...hadn't heard about her autism "charity", and apparently her last wasn't the first baby by a married man.  Well, sounds like she has some very big, public issues.  Hopefully she really is on a spiritual journey that only gets better for her.

LOL...apparently her haters have gotten on her last nerve.  I mean, they are RELENTLESS!!  She posted a new youtube video telling them to unsubscribe or stay the F$&* out if they don't like her.  I cracked up at the snippet on IG.


----------



## nothidden (Sep 8, 2016)

How about I found a loctician who is *literally* a 15 minute walk from my home?!  I found her on the schedule for October's loc conf in Philly (Locking 101) along with another loctician (works out of her home ).  Unfortunately, her IG acct is private.  Lets see if she approves my request so I can hopefully see her work.  I also sent her a msg.  I really don't want to hold out until Oct but at least I can see her in action (hopefully) as opposed to lecturing.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2016)

Why did I wait until 9:00 pm to decide that I wanted to shampoo and retwist?


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 17, 2016)

It took me FOREVER to finish my retightening this go around, like 2 weeks. I should have waited until I had a week off but I had to find time after work so I was only able to do a bit at a time. I'm debating going back to a consultant but I've saved $1400 so far by doing my own reties and I don't want to be dependent on a consultant


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 17, 2016)

I've been a loose natural for the past nine years, and am considering sisterlocs. My hair is a little past bra strap length stretched. Will that length show with an initial install? Can I start an installation with hair this long? My hair is thick but the strands are fine. Would love some input.


----------



## Renovating (Sep 17, 2016)

prettywhitty said:


> I've been a loose natural for the past nine years, and am considering sisterlocs. My hair is a little past bra strap length stretched. Will that length show with an initial install? Can I start an installation with hair this long? My hair is thick but the strands are fine. Would love some input.



You can definitely start with long hair. High density and length just result in higher costs.  As far as the length showing, it will probably look the same length your hair is unstretched.

When you search for a consultant, I think it's a good idea to ask if you can come by while they are completing an install.

I regret not doing this. The consultant that established my Sisterlocks only locked and 1.5-2 inches of my hair, but charged me for 8in. Needless to say, I've decided to remove them, focus on growing my hair back, and maybe have another set installed properly some time next year. As my Sisterlocks matured, they began to bunch up into a matted mess. I am aware of the different the different stages and swelling, but the effects were multiplied by leaving so much hair loose.

The convenience of Sisterlocks is priceless. Choose your consultant wisely and enjoy the journey.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2016)

I just got home this afternoon and I was hoping to be able to see my Loctician tomorrow but she won't be available until Saturday.  I'm thinking about giving myself a loc detox (ACV rinse) tonight and just go see her on Saturday for a retwist.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2016)

By the way, I'm 2 years 4 months loc'd!


----------



## MileHighDiva (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Foxglove (Sep 29, 2016)

Shea moisture JBCO shampoo is my new fave. It smells great, is clarifying and somehow also moisturizing.  Also has ACV and shea butter in it so my hair is shiny after using it. I'mma use it for life


----------



## mochalocks (Oct 3, 2016)

nothidden said:


> How about I found a loctician who is *literally* a 15 minute walk from my home?!  I found her on the schedule for October's loc conf in Philly (Locking 101) along with another loctician (works out of her home ).  Unfortunately, her IG acct is private.  Lets see if she approves my request so I can hopefully see her work.  I also sent her a msg.  I really don't want to hold out until Oct but at least I can see her in action (hopefully) as opposed to lecturing.




That is like the best thing in the world.  I remember with my first set of locs It took me at least an hour just to get there, and traveling back home.  Smh. It was too much.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 3, 2016)

Made it to month 5....i feel like I'm at a plateau and from here in out it may take awhile for my hair to show length as they thicken up...my roots curl up something crazy even with a retwist. It just all draws up or twists in the opposite direction. lol


----------



## mochalocks (Oct 4, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Made it to month 5....i feel like I'm at a plateau and from here in out it may take awhile for my hair to show length as they thicken up...my roots curl up something crazy even with a retwist. It just all draws up or twists in the opposite direction. lolView attachment 375493




Nice. This is the stage where they will start to strink too.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 4, 2016)

mochalocks said:


> Nice. This is the stage where they will start to strink too.


They've def shrunken up about an inch since this pic was taken.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 6, 2016)

Love his hair....I'm bored and can't sleep lol


----------



## nothidden (Oct 7, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Love his hair....I'm bored and can't sleep lol


This is what I do when I can't sleep...search for loc porn.

Couldn't connect with either loctician I wanted to during the conf. last weekend, and am still w/o my starters.  One hadn't arrived by the time I left and I haven't heard back from the other.   A random conversation lead to another loctician who I've been playing phone tag with this week.  If this falls thru I'm just gonna lay off for a while so as to calm my nerves.


Someone recommended that I start them myself.  I will be off and have a long weekend ahead.  I'm doubtful but will see how ambitious I am......sooooo don't want to go this route.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 17, 2016)

Temperatures are dropping in many areas of the country so I'm going back to my wraps. Anyone else planning to wrap their locs?


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 17, 2016)

soo... 

whats the shortest amountof hair I could/shoudl start my locs from?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 17, 2016)

Itgirl said:


> soo...
> 
> whats the shortest amountof hair I could/shoudl start my locs from?


4-5 inches of hair is good start. The longer the better. You can obviously start shorter but unraveling is a bih and retwists may be more frequent (depending on hair texture).


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 17, 2016)

Platinum said:


> Temperatures are dropping in many areas of the country so I'm going back to my wraps. Anyone else planning to wrap their locs?


Not as of yet. It's still 80+ in Texas. But I plan to incorporate them soon as it cools down. Not too often because I'm still at that awkward length where they smoosh easily and look glued to my head


----------



## mochalocks (Oct 28, 2016)

6 month anniversary was on Wednesday.  I'm at the salon now, and I finally cut the perm ends off.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 5, 2016)

Made it to month 6 Trying to extend retwisrs to every 4-5weeks instead of 3 but my hair ain't ready and probably won't be able to for awhile. My hair doesn't grow with the loc yet. Now it's some hair seperating from the loc (and frizz) that makes my hair look a mess by week 2 when it starts to do that I pull it back with a scarf so it looks presentable at work and on outings. Still can't wash my own hair yet either. It's hard to see my scalp let alone decipher the parts once it start to dry and poof up. so I'll leave it up to the stylist.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2016)

@BillsBackerz67  your locs are beautiful!


----------



## Oasis (Nov 7, 2016)

yall

im visiting my family for the weekend and apparently all my little cousins have head lice (among other things). i dont want to get into how trifling and pathetic their mothers are but i was at their house sitting all on the couch, hamming it up and now im worried. 

i had my mom check my head and she didn't see anything but every time i come home i leave with something. 

if i have to cut my locs i will be devastated.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 7, 2016)

Oasis said:


> yall
> 
> im visiting my family for the weekend and apparently all my little cousins have head lice (among other things). i dont want to get into how trifling and pathetic their mothers are but i was at their house sitting all on the couch, hamming it up and now im worried.
> 
> ...



@Oasis 

You should try a loc detox  (ACV Rinse). If you have anything in your hair that shouldn't be there, I'm sure that detox will take care of it. I hope this helps!


----------



## Oasis (Nov 8, 2016)

Platinum said:


> @Oasis
> 
> You should try a loc detox  (ACV Rinse). If you have anything in your hair that shouldn't be there, I'm sure that detox will take care of it. I hope this helps!



thank you! i will try this.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Nov 8, 2016)

Now look at this picture; ............................take a good quick look.......................


AM I the only one that thought her head was in a toiletbowl?         



Platinum said:


> @Oasis
> 
> You should try a loc detox  (ACV Rinse). If you have anything in your hair that shouldn't be there, I'm sure that detox will take care of it. I hope this helps!


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 9, 2016)

Ivonnovi said:


> Now look at this picture; ............................take a good quick look.......................
> 
> 
> AM I the only one that thought her head was in a toiletbowl?




No, I thought that too. I've never seen that shape sink before.

I'm sure it's a sink


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 6, 2016)

Finished my latest reti. My ponytail actually looks like a ponytail now. I'm 2 years and 3 months loced


----------



## Platinum (Dec 7, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> Finished my latest reti. My ponytail actually looks like a ponytail now. I'm 2 years and 3 months loced



@Foxglove Looking good!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 7, 2016)

I'm 2 1/2 years loc'd as of November 27!  I'm going to do a loc detox and a retwist when I go home next week. I've been around a lot of dust and exhaust fumes from trucks. I haven't been wrapping my locs but I will because I don't like the idea of getting dust and exhaust trapped in my hair. Shampooing helps but it feels better after I detox.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 19, 2016)

Bumping! I am currently transitioning and thinking about getting sisterlocks this time around instead of being a loose natural.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 19, 2016)

Has anybody dealt with postpartum shedding? Is there any way to prevent it?


----------



## Ajna (Dec 19, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> Has anybody dealt with postpartum shedding? Is there any way to prevent it?



First CONGRATS!!!

Having said that in full disclosure, this is not an issue I personally had to deal with. However it seems like almost every woman in my office who has had a baby in the past two years have had to deal with it. If you are breastfeeding my suggestion is to just drink more water, maybe add a little JBCO to your scalp and hairline and wait it out. If you are not breastfeeding then you can try supplements like garlic or hair growth supplements and of course drink more water. 

From what I can see these women all got beautiful long hair during pregnancy and now it is simply shedding. It also does not seem to last long though.

Maybe someone else can give you first hand experience.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 20, 2016)

Did anyone get their locks sheared?  I'm 17 months locked and I still have a lot of loose hair that was never incorporated into the locks. Did it make them neater and less tangled or would you advise against it?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 20, 2016)

dicapr said:


> Did anyone get their locks sheared?  I'm 17 months locked and I still have a lot of loose hair that was never incorporated into the locks. Did it make them neater and less tangled or would you advise against it?


I see the majority of advice on social media against it than for it for those less than 3 years in. Supposedly those loose hairs will be pulled into the core of the loc it just takes time. 

There's a girl ladiswagg who is popular in the log community. Her mother used to shear her locs and once she was old enough to care for them herself, she never sheared them cuz it was too much work. She's been locd for 16 years but from viewing her loc journey pics, it appears to me that her locs became a lot thicker and fuller once she stopped getting them pruned. I also don't like when locs are too neat looking or thin..but everyone's preferences are different!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 20, 2016)

Anyone semi free forming or only retwisting every few months?  I'm going to start doing this little by little. My last retwist was December 2nd. I'm going to see if I can stretch it until the first or second week of  January which will make it 4-6 weeks if I'm successful . This is a big deal for me because the most I've gone was 3 weeks.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 20, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Anyone semi free forming or only retwisting every few months?  I'm going to start doing this little by little. My last retwist was December 2nd. I'm going to see if I can stretch it until the first or second week of  January which will make it 4-6 weeks if I'm successful . This is a big deal for me because the most I've gone was 3 weeks.



I'm trying to go 3 months between interlocking. I'm at 2 months now.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Anyone semi free forming or only retwisting every few months?  I'm going to start doing this little by little. My last retwist was December 2nd. I'm going to see if I can stretch it until the first or second week of  January which will make it 4-6 weeks if I'm successful . This is a big deal for me because the most I've gone was 3 weeks.


 
I haven't had a retwist since last September. I wasn't able to get it done the last couple of times that I was at home. I'm going to probably get it done after Christmas. I used to do it myself.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 20, 2016)

dicapr said:


> Did anyone get their locks sheared?  I'm 17 months locked and I still have a lot of loose hair that was never incorporated into the locks. Did it make them neater and less tangled or would you advise against it?



My loctitian is against it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 20, 2016)

Platinum said:


> I haven't had a retwist since last September. I wasn't able to get it done the last couple of times that I was at home. I'm going to probably get it done after Christmas. I used to do it myself.


Jealous! I wish I could go that long but a lot of my hair is still growing away from the loc. But I found that retwisting the perimeter totally revamps my hair so I'm hoping I can make it to January.


----------



## dicapr (Dec 20, 2016)

Platinum said:


> My loctitian is against it.



Ok. My loctician suggested that I get it done. I have so much lose hair that my locks tangle from the lose hair. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 21, 2016)

Ajna said:


> First CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Having said that in full disclosure, this is not an issue I personally had to deal with. However it seems like almost every woman in my office who has had a baby in the past two years have had to deal with it. If you are breastfeeding my suggestion is to just drink more water, maybe add a little JBCO to your scalp and hairline and wait it out. If you are not breastfeeding then you can try supplements like garlic or hair growth supplements and of course drink more water.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I'll pick up some JBCO. I have to read up on garlic


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2016)

dicapr said:


> Ok. My loctician suggested that I get it done. I have so much lose hair that my locks tangle from the lose hair. I'm not sure what to do.



Once or very rare occasions shouldn't be a problem in my opinion. I think doing it obsessively will cause your locs to weaken over time.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 21, 2016)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Jealous! I wish I could go that long but a lot of my hair is still growing away from the loc. But I found that retwisting the perimeter totally revamps my hair so I'm hoping I can make it to January.



Truth be told, I look a mess right now. I had plan to see my loctitian last month but I kept putting it off. I hope to see her this weekend. I'll try to remember to take pics before and after.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 24, 2016)

I did a loc detox yesterday and planned to retwist since I couldn't reach my loctitian. She returned my call after I already started detox. I'm at the shop, under the dryer. I'll post pics of my locs later. Here are the before and after pics of the sink. That's at least 4-5 months of dirt, sweat, oil, diesel exhaust fumes, etc.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2016)

My loctitian posted my pics on her IG. Excuse the goofy grin.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 25, 2016)

@Platinum Lovely! They've matured so nicely


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2016)

Foxglove said:


> @Platinum Lovely! They've matured so nicely



Thank you, @Foxglove!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 25, 2016)

Platinum said:


> View attachment 383365 My loctitian posted my pics on her IG. Excuse the goofy grin.



I love the size of ur locs


----------



## Platinum (Dec 25, 2016)

pelohello said:


> I love the size of ur locs



Thank you, @pelohello!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 4, 2017)

@Platinum omg omg how beautiful! I love the length and thickness! You look gorg thank you for sharing


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 4, 2017)

I got my hair retwisted on New Year's  Eve. I was able to go 29 days! That's a record. It used to be every 2-3 weeks. 

The front is locing at snails pace due to the texture and the back is coming along nicely. Today marks Month 8.

I'm hoping at my 1.5-2 year mark that I'll be fully loc'd.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 4, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> @Platinum omg omg how beautiful! I love the length and thickness! You look gorg thank you for sharing



@BillsBackerz67 thank you! Your locs look amazing!


----------



## bubbles12345 (Jan 4, 2017)

Peeping in


----------



## Oasis (Jan 4, 2017)

i've been seriously debating combing out my locs. i went on vacation over the holidays and got so much sand and junk in them and i hate the way they smell when they get wet. not to mention, i've been having severe scalp issues. super dry and itchy over the past few weeks.

BUT my hair is so dry and kinky and brittle. i can never go back to spending so much time on my hair and looking ugly until my hair dries for a style that will only last few a few hours. i can never go back to loose hair. never. 

it's either locs or a baldie with a wig. but seriously, tho.


----------



## bubbles12345 (Jan 4, 2017)

Oasis said:


> BUT my hair is so dry and kinky and brittle. i can never go back to spending so much time on my hair and looking ugly until my hair dries for a style that will only last few a few hours. i can never go back to loose hair. never.
> 
> it's either locs or a baldie with a wig. but seriously, tho.




Is this bad that this is one of the reasons I'm thinking of locing?


----------



## Oasis (Jan 5, 2017)

bubbles12345 said:


> Is this bad that this is one of the reasons I'm thinking of locing?


not at all! i'd take my frizzy, in dire need of a retwist locs over my shruken celie braids or cornrows all day.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 5, 2017)

Oasis said:


> i've been seriously debating combing out my locs. i went on vacation over the holidays and got so much sand and junk in them and i hate the way they smell when they get wet. not to mention, i've been having severe scalp issues. super dry and itchy over the past few weeks.
> 
> BUT my hair is so dry and kinky and brittle. i can never go back to spending so much time on my hair and looking ugly until my hair dries for a style that will only last few a few hours. i can never go back to loose hair. never.
> 
> it's either locs or a baldie with a wig. but seriously, tho.



@Oasis You should probably try a loc detox and a good deep conditioning to see if that helps.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 5, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @Oasis You should probably try a loc detox and a good deep conditioning to see if that helps.



thanks! i did a detox yesterday. i don't know if im doing it right because the water is never dirty. at all. yay for clean locs but its kinda disappointing. my scalp feels a lot better tho. i think my shampoo (HE hello hydration) may be causing the issues.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2017)

Oasis said:


> thanks! i did a detox yesterday. i don't know if im doing it right because the water is never dirty. at all. yay for clean locs but its kinda disappointing. my scalp feels a lot better tho. i think my shampoo (HE hello hydration) may be causing the issues.



You may need to find a good clarifying shampoo instead of HH. My loctitian raved about a shampoo that she uses but I don't remember the name of it. I found these online last night:


----------



## Oasis (Jan 10, 2017)

Oasis said:


> yall
> 
> im visiting my family for the weekend and apparently all my little cousins have head lice (among other things). i dont want to get into how trifling and pathetic their mothers are but i was at their house sitting all on the couch, hamming it up and now im worried.
> 
> ...



it's confirmed. i have head lice. 

i'm so upset and angry and disappointed and disgusted.

i can't stop crying. i look cute with a baldie but i definitely didn't want to cut my hair under these circumstances.


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 10, 2017)

Oasis said:


> it's confirmed. i have head lice.
> 
> i'm so upset and angry and disappointed and disgusted.
> 
> i can't stop crying. i look cute with a baldie but i definitely didn't want to cut my hair under these circumstances.


No! Do you absolutely have to cut them?! 
Are there any lice specialists who could help you remove them?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 10, 2017)

Oasis said:


> it's confirmed. i have head lice.
> 
> i'm so upset and angry and disappointed and disgusted.
> 
> i can't stop crying. i look cute with a baldie but i definitely didn't want to cut my hair under these circumstances.



Oh no!! I'm so sorry to hear that!!  Are you sure that you have to cut your locs?


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 11, 2017)

@Oasis                          I've heard of folks who got rid of the Lice but maintained their locks; *it is time consuming though. *

Mayo & Vinegar  my 1st thought  (read this through):
http://headlicecenter.com/head-lice-mayonnaise/http://headlicecenter.com/head-lice-mayonnaise/​
Recipes: 
http://www.dreadheadhq.com/pages/if-i-get-lice-do-i-have-to-cut-my-dreadlocks​
I didn't watch this vide but it came up quickly during the search:
​


----------



## nothidden (Jan 11, 2017)

Oasis said:


> it's confirmed. i have head lice.
> 
> i'm so upset and angry and disappointed and disgusted.
> 
> i can't stop crying. i look cute with a baldie but i definitely didn't want to cut my hair under these circumstances.


So sorry to hear about this.  I don't have locs yet, but I wouldn't cut mine off.  There are a few home remedies out there, but you may have to do them repeatedly.

You should google for options but I came across http://www.health.com/health/gallery/0,,20641598,00.html which outlines quite a few options.  I use Neem oil weekly to nourish my scalp, and while it smells like skunk spray, it kills lice and a whole lot of other things.

Here's another site: http://articles.mercola.com/how-to-get-rid-of-lice.aspx


----------



## nothidden (Jan 11, 2017)

Ivonnovi said:


> @Oasis I didn't watch this vide but it came up quickly during the search



I saw this Amazon review per Delacet (which is used in the video) from someone who has locs
():
_5.0 out of 5 stars_I had such a bad case of lice that I was literally picking bugs ...   By Rose  on September 28, 2016
I had such a bad case of lice that I was literally picking bugs out of my hair. I left this stuff in for 2 1/2 hours, shampooed and no more bugs. I should mention that I have dreads down to my butt, so you know this stuff works really well. I'm going to repeat the process this weekend, just to make sure.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 11, 2017)

@Oasis , wishing you patience and resolution . I REALLY hope you don't have to cut your locs.


----------



## Oasis (Jan 11, 2017)

thanks yall! sorry for being so dramatic. 

after calming down i did some research and found some good tips. unfortunately or fortunately this is rare for black folks so there's not much advice for ppl with hair like ours. 

apparently heat works very well so i took a blow dryer to each dread last night and was able to kill A LOT with that method (who knows how many more there are *shudders*) tonight im going to try some of the natural remedies like mayo and vinegar. my mom works at a youth home and said said this works well. im going to do each method every 3 days for a few weeks and see where that takes me. 

so, i guess if you know someone who doesn't believe black folks can get head lice just point them in my direction.


----------



## MileHighDiva (Jan 11, 2017)

@Oasis


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 11, 2017)

Oasis said:


> thanks yall! sorry for being so dramatic.
> 
> after calming down i did some research and found some good tips. unfortunately or fortunately this is rare for black folks so there's not much advice for ppl with hair like ours.
> 
> ...


I don't know how often you visit OT  but there was a whole thread on megalice last year and a lot of people were under the assumption that black folks don't get lice. I was thinking "y'all gon learn today" and posted my experience of having a black patient who was infested with lice...like you could see them visibly crawling on her head standing several feelt away. smh. I still get hives thinking about it. I'm glad you found a solution and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you don't have to cut!


----------



## mochalocks (Jan 14, 2017)

8 1/2 months locked.  I can't believe they will be 1 soon!!


----------



## joy2day (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi ladies, I thought I'd join you here. I've been loc'd since Mother's Day 2015, and I love my hair! I've been doing a lot of updos lately as a protective style. I just don't think I'll ever do loose hair again. 

Congrats on the Loc journey!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 14, 2017)

joy2day said:


> Hi ladies, I thought I'd join you here. I've been loc'd since Mother's Day 2015, and I love my hair! I've been doing a lot of updos lately as a protective style. I just don't think I'll ever do loose hair again.
> 
> Congrats on the Loc journey!



Welcome!


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm dying to dye my hair. (Pun unintended).
My sisterlocks are 5 1/2 months old now and I'm seeing some nice growth but I'm already bored.  I need a change. 
I've been playing with them by doing twistouts and braidouts but I want some color dagnabbit! 
Has anybody successfully dyed their locs on their own? Is it too soon for me to do it with sisterlocks?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2017)

MrsMe said:


> I'm dying to dye my hair. (Pun unintended).
> My sisterlocks are 5 1/2 months old now and I'm seeing some nice growth but I'm already bored.  I need a change.
> I've been playing with them by doing twistouts and braidouts but I want some color dagnabbit!
> Has anybody successfully dyed their locs on their own? Is it too soon for me to do it with sisterlocks?



I think @Foxglove uses Henna for her Sisterlocks. What color are you thinking about using?


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 15, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I think @Foxglove uses Henna for her Sisterlocks. What color are you thinking about using?


I'm thinking of a plum brown/dark burgundy for now then maybe add highlights.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 15, 2017)

MrsMe said:


> View attachment 385923 View attachment 385925
> I'm thinking of a plum brown/dark burgundy for now then maybe add highlights.



Oh, that's pretty! I like it!


----------



## Arian (Jan 19, 2017)

I wanted to post a length check pic... I got a little haircut on Sunday after my retwist. She cut off some of the fluff and stringy ends and it looked a million times better. I finally feel like I have locs now. I am 25 months in!


----------



## MrsMe (Jan 19, 2017)

@Arian your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Arian (Jan 19, 2017)

MrsMe said:


> @Arian your hair is beautiful!



Thank you so much!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 19, 2017)

Arian said:


> I wanted to post a length check pic... I got a little haircut on Sunday after my retwist. She cut off some of the fluff and stringy ends and it looked a million times better. I finally feel like I have locs now. I am 25 months in!
> 
> View attachment 386271


Omg they're so thick!  They're beautiful.


----------



## Arian (Jan 19, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Omg they're so thick!  They're beautiful.


Thank you!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2017)

Looking good, @Arian!


----------



## Arian (Jan 20, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Looking good, @Arian!



Thanks! Everybody is coming along nicely in here!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 28, 2017)

I love all the locs in this thread! I'm tired of doing my hair and seriously considering getting some.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 30, 2017)

In 4 months, I'll be 3 years loc'd! Best decision ever!  I hope to be able to see my loctitian this weekend for a retwist.


----------



## dicapr (Jan 30, 2017)

My 3 month no retwist ends tomorrow!  I will be getting a steam treatment, retwist, and style to celebrate!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 30, 2017)

My starter loc appt is Wed


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> My starter loc appt is Wed


Deets! What thickness are you going for? How do you plan to start them? (Coils, twists, etc)


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 30, 2017)

dicapr said:


> My 3 month no retwist ends tomorrow!  I will be getting a steam treatment, retwist, and style to celebrate!


I wish. My loctitian said the most I should go without retwisting is 8 weeks...and that's if I absolutely had to. She said my roots will mat up if I go any longer....this convo came up because I'm heading to Syracuse NY for a nursing contract or 2 and I was hoping I could wait it out. Hopefully I can find someone in buffalo that I can trust.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 30, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Deets! What thickness are you going for? How do you plan to start them? (Coils, twists, etc)



I want to start with coils (based on the info in this thread), she said with my hair texture it might take me 6-7 months to loc up. I want them about as thick as @Arian upthread. I sent my loc lady a pic of someone I found on Pintrest who has similar locs, I don't know how to post pics or I would post it in this thread.

Here is the link to what I want

oh nice - just learned how to post pics lol


----------



## Oasis (Jan 30, 2017)

his hair is perfect. i would give anything for mine to look like this.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 30, 2017)

Oasis said:


> View attachment 387317
> his hair is perfect. i would give anything for mine to look like this.


 beautiful! I love the volume at the roots! That's why I highly doubt I would ever interlock.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> I want to start with coils (based on the info in this thread), she said with my hair texture it might take me 6-7 months to loc up. I want them about as thick as @Arian upthread. I sent my loc lady a pic of someone I found on Pintrest who has similar locs, I don't know how to post pics or I would post it in this thread.
> 
> Here is the link to what I want
> 
> oh nice - just learned how to post pics lol


I have this pic saved on my Pinterest! That's an awesome size.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 30, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I have this pic saved on my Pinterest! That's an awesome size.



I have a ton saved now lol. I went from saving a bunch of smaller ones to thicker ones. I like the fluffiness of the thick ones and think it might fit my face better.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 30, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> I have a ton saved now lol. I went from saving a bunch of smaller ones to thicker ones. I like the fluffiness of the thick ones and think it might fit my face better.


Yes I love thick ones too. Damian made my parts/locs slightly smaller than I requested because my hair is the type to expand quick as soon as an ounce of humidity hits it.
My freshly retwisted hair looks nothing like week two hair after life happens


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 30, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yes I love thick ones too. Damian made my parts/locs slightly smaller than I requested because my hair is the type to expand quick as soon as an ounce of humidity hits it.
> My freshly retwisted hair looks nothing like week two hair after life happens



Most of my hair is 4a so I think I can get away with thick ones and make it with the coils. I'm super nervous about the whole thing so I'm doing as much research as I can until my appt Wed.

Btw your locs are dope


----------



## dicapr (Jan 31, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Most of my hair is 4a so I think I can get away with thick ones and make it with the coils. I'm super nervous about the whole thing so I'm doing as much research as I can until my appt Wed.
> 
> Btw your locs are dope



Locking your hair for me had more to do with my hair being fine versus the coil
pattern. It took forever for my locks to settle in and I started with mini braids. The braids would come out during washing for the first 5-6 months. My fine hair would have never made it in coils. If your hair is medium or coarse (strand diameter) you should be fine starting with coils. If you have fine hair get ready for a longer journey. I was 9 months in and still had to get locks around the front of my hair put back in because they kept coming out.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 31, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> I want to start with coils (based on the info in this thread), she said with my hair texture it might take me 6-7 months to loc up. I want them about as thick as @Arian upthread. I sent my loc lady a pic of someone I found on Pintrest who has similar locs, I don't know how to post pics or I would post it in this thread.
> 
> Here is the link to what I want


Very nice!!!  I would like thinner locs, but hers are gorgeous.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Jan 31, 2017)

dicapr said:


> Locking your hair for me had more to do with my hair being fine versus the coil
> pattern. It took forever for my locks to settle in and I started with mini braids. The braids would come out during washing for the first 5-6 months. My fine hair would have never made it in coils. If your hair is medium or coarse (strand diameter) you should be fine starting with coils. If you have fine hair get ready for a longer journey. I was 9 months in and still had to get locks around the front of my hair put back in because they kept coming out.


Dang 9 months in and you were still having problems? For some reason I feel like my hair will loc up pretty fast. My nape is very fine so maybe that won't but everything else should loc right up. I can't figure out how to attach a pic of my hair from my computer.  



nothidden said:


> Very nice!!!  I would like thinner locs, but hers are gorgeous.


Yea, her locs are so pretty. I think thinner ones might be more versatile but I don't really do much with my loose natural hair now, so I should I be okay with thick ones.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 1, 2017)

Me and dd got our locs. Hair looks good but that was thee worst experience I've ever had at a salon. I'm going to look around for someone to handle the retwist or do it myself in a few weeks.


----------



## dicapr (Feb 1, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Me and dd got our locs. Hair looks good but that was thee worst experience I've ever had at a salon. I'm going to look around for someone to handle the retwist or do it myself in a few weeks.



I'm sorry to hear the salon experience wasn't good. Hopefully you can find somewhere else to go.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 1, 2017)

dicapr said:


> I'm sorry to hear the salon experience wasn't good. Hopefully you can find somewhere else to go.



Thanks. I found a few people on instagram, so I'll check out their salons and I'm sure something will work out before it's time to touch it up.


----------



## dicapr (Feb 1, 2017)

@Cali2tx if it makes you feel any better the loctician that installed my locs isn't the one who did my first retwist. She only did the install and I was forced to find someone new-the person who has been taking care of my hair for the last 19 months.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 1, 2017)

dicapr said:


> @Cali2tx if it makes you feel any better the loctician that installed my locs isn't the one who did my first retwist. She only did the install and I was forced to find someone new-the person who has been taking care of my hair for the last 19 months.




Why what happened? My day was just so long and exhausting with this lady, plus her energy was just off. She acted so angry and was so overly rough with me. Had me wondering if I owed her money or something.  She was gentle with dd (who went first). She barely wanted to answer any questions about the pattern she was going to use or upkeep. I'll have to google some stuff and read this thread again. I was up there for 6 hours and literally asked 5 questions in that timeframe.


----------



## dicapr (Feb 1, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Why what happened? My day was just so long and exhausting with this lady, plus her energy was just off. She acted so angry and was so overly rough with me. Had me wondering if I owed her money or something.  She was gentle with dd (who went first). She barely wanted to answer any questions about the pattern she was going to use or upkeep. I'll have to google some stuff and read this thread again. I was up there for 6 hours and literally asked 5 questions in that timeframe.



I started with braidlocks and wanted to maintain them in the beginning by interlocking because my hair is fine and interlocking would match the texture of the braids until my hair locked. Her website made it seem that I could get both done by her. She put in the braids and when I went to schedule my retightening she announced she didn't interlock so I had to find someone else.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 1, 2017)

dicapr said:


> I started with braidlocks and wanted to maintain them in the beginning by interlocking because my hair is fine and interlocking would match the teethe of the braids until my hair locked. Her website made it seem that I could get both done by her. She put in the braids and when I went to schedule my retightening she announced she didn't interlock so I had to find someone else.



Oh okay, well at least she just wasn't a terrible person lol. Good thing you found someone else!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 1, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Me and dd got our locs. Hair looks good but that was thee worst experience I've ever had at a salon. I'm going to look around for someone to handle the retwist or do it myself in a few weeks.



I understand. I felt the same way when I got my locs installed in May 2014. The staff was loud and "ignant" (worse than ignorant). The loctitian that I had was good but seemed to have a bit of an attitude. I haven't been back to that salon since.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 1, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I understand. I felt the same way when I got my locs installed in May 2014. The staff was loud and "ignant" (worse than ignorant). The loctitian that I had was good but seemed to have a bit of an attitude. I haven't been back to that salon since.



Yep, mine was so mad for some reason. Like she was just miserable and rude af.  Whatevs, hope her life gets better. I found someone on styleseat that is only 10 mins from my house in a nice looking shop whoop! I meet with her tomorrow to just have a chat. She seems nice already and all her pics looked amazing. Retwisting should be a breeze. YAY!


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 2, 2017)

How long was your hair when you started locking 

I want to loc this year. My hair is still pretty short though probably only half an inch in some areas.. 

my gf says I need to grow it out for a bout a year...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 2, 2017)

Itgirl said:


> How long was your hair when you started locking
> 
> I want to loc this year. My hair is still pretty short though probably only half an inch in some areas..
> 
> my gf says I need to grow it out for a bout a year...



I was about a year and 4 months when I started. You can see my pics on the first page. How long is your hair now?


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 2, 2017)

dh started his very short with just a couple of inches of hair @Itgirl I've seen it done that short as well.


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 2, 2017)

@Platinum @Cali2tx


the sides and back of my hair are about an inch and the top is maybe about 2 

I'll probably try to stick it out until at least July. 


I keep worrying about my weak edges though. :/


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 2, 2017)

Itgirl said:


> @Platinum @Cali2tx
> 
> 
> the sides and back of my hair are about an inch and the top is maybe about 2
> ...



Someone in this thread posted some edge care maintenance. I just got these yesterday but I've already used castor oil and jojoba oil on my edges and will every few days because I have the same fear.


----------



## Oasis (Feb 2, 2017)

Itgirl said:


> How long was your hair when you started locking
> 
> I want to loc this year. My hair is still pretty short though probably only half an inch in some areas..
> 
> my gf says I need to grow it out for a bout a year...


as long as you can get ur hair in a style that won't unravel you can start locing. i've seen ppl with super short hair start locs but they had kinky hair. if your curls are loose and fine you probably need several more inches.


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 3, 2017)

Oasis said:


> as long as you can get ur hair in a style that won't unravel you can start locing. i've seen ppl with super short hair start locs but they had kinky hair. if your curls are loose and fine you probably need several more inches.


I think my hair is super tight.. except for the wack patch at the back...


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't know how to style these dang on coils  I'll be glad when they lock up.


----------



## Arian (Feb 7, 2017)

How is everyone dealing with lint this winter?


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 7, 2017)

Do you get lint when they mature? I wore a hat yesterday and didn't have any issues but they are starter ones.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 8, 2017)

So I found a new lady to do my hair for my retwist, she uses a product made of shea and oils. When I rubbed it on my hand it didn't leave any kind of residue. Can I trust this?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 9, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Do you get lint when they mature? I wore a hat yesterday and didn't have any issues but they are starter ones.



Try covering your locs with silk or satin at night to prevent lint. The oil sounds good @Cali2tx


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 9, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Try covering your locs with silk or satin at night to prevent lint. The oil sounds good @Cali2tx



Okay, I wear a cover but not the satin one. I'll switch to it. Okay, I wasn't sure about the build up. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 9, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Do you get lint when they mature? I wore a hat yesterday and didn't have any issues but they are starter ones.



I use only black tees to dry my hair, no towels and I try to avoid light colored scarves. I try to avoid linty situations lol


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I use only black tees to dry my hair, no towels and I try to avoid light colored scarves. I try to avoid linty situations lol



Okay, cool. I'm taking notes. I can't even wash them myself yet but when I do I will make sure to use only black shirts etc. Thanks!!


----------



## Oasis (Feb 9, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I use only black tees to dry my hair, no towels and I try to avoid light colored scarves. I try to avoid linty situations lol


same. i sleep on a black satin pillow case and i only use black to dry my hair too. i still find lint but it's super noticeable and easy to pick out.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 11, 2017)

I wasn't able to get to the salon today so I guess I'll have to do my own retwist tonight.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 16, 2017)

This rough stage is indeed rough as hell. I almost combed out these twist but dh stopped me and kept telling me how beautiful I look, so I just put on a hat. I'm getting them retwisted next week and hope they look good for at least 4 weeks after that.


----------



## dicapr (Feb 16, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> This rough stage is indeed rough as hell. I almost combed out these twist but dh stopped me and kept telling me how beautiful I look, so I just put on a hat. I'm getting them retwisted next week and hope they look good for at least 4 weeks after that.



Hang in there. It's rough for a while but if can make it past the rough stage you will love the result.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 16, 2017)

dicapr said:


> Hang in there. It's rough for a while but if can make it past the rough stage you will love the result.



I keep looking at pics in here and instagram pics to keep me motivated. I know I will love it soon. I'm hanging in here, thank you!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 20, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> This rough stage is indeed rough as hell. I almost combed out these twist but dh stopped me and kept telling me how beautiful I look, so I just put on a hat. I'm getting them retwisted next week and hope they look good for at least 4 weeks after that.


See if you can get them in a style to help them last longer for the next retwist. Would have been my solution for my unraveling issues but I get pressure headaches very easily. If you don't have that issue, try a style. 


Buffalo is so not on the radar with loc care. I went for a retwist (which came out amazing thank god) the other day.

 the girl was not only NOT going to wash my hair but the owner told her to "trim" my frizz. She assumed my locs would unravel and I had to tell her I'm beyond that point even though it may not look like it. As far as trimming  I said absolutely not you won't then she tries to educate me on why I need the trim. I said please just retwist my hair and that's it...thanks. If she pulled out brown Precon gel I swear I would have left 

this is why some people with mature locs have thinning, holes, and breakage. doing too much too soon during the maturation phase! Like damn it's only 10 months I have loose frizzy big hair they're never going to be perfectly neat no matter how much I trim. I'm totally ok with that.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 20, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> See if you can get them in a style to help them last longer for the next retwist. Would have been my solution for my unraveling issues but I get pressure headaches very easily. If you don't have that issue, try a style.
> 
> 
> Buffalo is so not on the radar with loc care. I went for a retwist (which came out amazing thank god) the other day.
> ...




Dang I was excited reading about how to maintain this frizz until I got to your part about the pressure headaches.  I got those very easily as well. I ordered a few tam hats from etsy which might have to do to hide my hair until it's better. I get them retwisted Fri and I'm sooo ready. 

Lord! So glad the retwist came out okay even though you had to direct them on what to do. Hopefully you get back to your regular person soon!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 20, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Dang I was excited reading about how to maintain this frizz until I got to your part about the pressure headaches.  I got those very easily as well. I ordered a few tam hats from etsy which might have to do to hide my hair until it's better. I get them retwisted Fri and I'm sooo ready.
> 
> Lord! So glad the retwist came out okay even though you had to direct them on what to do. Hopefully you get back to your regular person soon!


Try the style! Worst case scenario is that you take it out if it starts to hurt.

Thanks I can't wait to get back home. I'll be attempting my own retwist to avoid this drama in a few weeks. I hope it goes well.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 20, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Try the style! Worst case scenario is that you take it out if it starts to hurt.
> 
> Thanks I can't wait to get back home. I'll be attempting my own retwist to avoid this drama in a few weeks. I hope it goes well.



Okay, I'm going to ask her about a style. Now I need to go look some up lol. 

Damn, good luck with twisting your own hair or finding someone (anyone) else that can do it.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 21, 2017)

I didn't go through the entire thread, so this may be posted already. Have you seen this woman's hair?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I didn't go through the entire thread, so this may be posted already. Have you seen this woman's hair?


Yes ma'am she's all over Pinterest and instagram. Her name is ladiswag55


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 21, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I didn't go through the entire thread, so this may be posted already. Have you seen this woman's hair?



I've seen her hair and face but I didn't realize it was THAT long wow. Off to stalk her Insta.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 21, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> I've seen her hair and face but I didn't realize it was THAT long wow. Off to stalk her Insta.


She's been locd for 16 years! I think she/mom started them when she was 10 via two strand twists. Her hair is beautiful.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 21, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> She's been locd for 16 years! I think she/mom started them when she was 10 via two strand twists. Her hair is beautiful.



Yea I've been looking at all her pics  I hope mine are as thick as hers when it's all said and done. Her hair looks amazing! I need to watch all her videos on upkeep.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 24, 2017)

Got retwisted today and I love it. First retwist and I don't feel raggedy anymore.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 24, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Got retwisted today and I love it. First retwist and I don't feel raggedy anymore.
> 
> View attachment 389927


Love it! 

ETA: I didn't realize you were starting off with a lot of length! Lucky you!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 24, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Love it!



Thanks, I'm so happy I stuck it out. Your avi is everything! Your locks looks so amazing!!


----------



## Oasis (Feb 24, 2017)

your locs are beautiful! @Cali2tx

for whatever reason i ended up looking at pictures of shanola hampton for an hour yesterday. my brain literally said, 'look up pictures of that one woman on shameless".  i don't even watch that show. i felt so creepy but her hair is amazing.

i want to start my locs over now.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 24, 2017)

Oasis said:


> your locs are beautiful! @Cali2tx
> 
> for whatever reason i ended up looking at pictures of shanola hampton for an hour yesterday. my brain literally said, 'look up pictures of that one woman on shameless".  i don't even watch that show. i felt so creepy but her hair is amazing.
> 
> i want to start my locs over now.



Thanks!! I've looked up all kinds of pictures lately for motivation. I only miss my curls when I watch Blackish lol.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 24, 2017)

Cali2tx said:


> Thanks, I'm so happy I stuck it out. Your avi is everything! Your locks looks so amazing!!


Thank you dear! I honestly think they photograph better than they look in person. I got catfish locs


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Feb 24, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you dear! I honestly think they photograph better than they look in person. I got catfish locs



 I'm sure they are dope in person. 

I found some really cute hats on Etsy so I'm stoked about that.


----------



## Arian (Mar 2, 2017)

Quick Pic! Got a retwist a few weeks ago! Here it is!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 4, 2017)

Great job, Ladies. I'm starting to notice a little dandruff on my scalp so I may try an MN mix to see if that will clear it up.


----------



## mochalocks (Mar 5, 2017)

I cant wait to get them retwisted this thursday...


----------



## Arian (Mar 6, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you dear! I honestly think they photograph better than they look in person. I got catfish locs



I feel this way about mine too! They are all lumpy in person...


----------



## Arian (Mar 6, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Got retwisted today and I love it. First retwist and I don't feel raggedy anymore.
> 
> View attachment 389927



Beautiful!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 6, 2017)

Arian said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!!  I'm sure yours are just as beautiful in person. You and @BillsBackerz67  are so funny. 

I've been obsessed with looking at 1queenfoxy on Instagram. I hope mine look like that in the end.


----------



## Arian (Mar 7, 2017)

I made the rosewater/oil mix that Yannie talks about in her videos. I hate that I didn't get the exact Vitamin E oil. Instead, I subbed with olive oil and added peppermint oil for a little jazz.

Very moisturizing and I felt like my locs and scalp looked pretty good. I just have so much oil everywhere that I want to use it before buying more.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Arian said:


> I feel this way about mine too! They are all lumpy in person...


I love lumpy locs!  I dislike when they look too perfect and cylindrical


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm excited my sisterlock installation is April 8th and 9th!!


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 7, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I'm excited my sisterlock installation is April 8th and 9th!!



Yay! Sisterlocks are beautiful!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 8, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Yay! Sisterlocks are beautiful!


I'm super excited!! I'm wishing the time would hurry up!


----------



## Arian (Mar 8, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I love lumpy locs!  I dislike when they look too perfect and cylindrical



I guess the lumps give them a bit of character.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 10, 2017)

I'm trying to decide if I want to big chop prior to my sisterlocks install. I will be going on 11 months post relaxer in April when it's time to get them installed. My consultant said I didn't have to big chop but could gradually trim the ends as the locs grow out. But to me there is something about starting fresh and being 100% natural when I get them, and not having to worry about stringy ends. The back part of my head is completely natural because it was shaved down from a hair cut I got last year. And the top is like 25-50% natural. I just want to know how short the locs are going fall,if I BC.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 12, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to big chop prior to my sisterlocks install. I will be going on 11 months post relaxer in April when it's time to get them installed. My consultant said I didn't have to big chop but could gradually trim the ends as the locs grow out. But to me there is something about starting fresh and being 100% natural when I get them, and not having to worry about stringy ends. The back part of my head is completely natural because it was shaved down from a hair cut I got last year. And the top is like 25-50% natural. I just want to know how short the locs are going fall,if I BC.


I'm OCD so I'd cut those ends off. It would look a lot better imo on 100% natural
Hair. Wouldn't it also cost less for the install if you started with shorter hair as well?


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 13, 2017)

I think the product my lady used is causing a build up or something. I’m going to ask her to just use oil and hope she doesn’t fire me as her client.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 13, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> I think the product my lady used is causing a build up or something. I’m going to ask her to just use oil and hope she doesn’t fire me as her client.


I tell folks not to use certain things on my hair. silly to get mad over that. I hate T. wajhid tight hold loc gel. Flakes! I asked her not to use it anymore.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 13, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I tell folks not to use certain things on my hair. silly to get mad over that. I hate T. wajhid tight hold loc gel. Flakes! I asked her not to use it anymore.



Yea I've heard bad things about that one as well. Hopefully she can do it with just oil if not, I was considering purchasing Dr. Locs locking spray but I will have to research what to bring. What do you use?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 13, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Yea I've heard bad things about that one as well. Hopefully she can do it with just oil if not, I was considering purchasing Dr. Locs locking spray but I will have to research what to bring. What do you use?


Rose water spray and wen oils that's it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 13, 2017)

I let her use whatever she wants for retwist though besides that tight hold. But at home rose and or salt water spray and oil


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 13, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Rose water spray and wen oils that's it.



Okay, thanks for the info! I'm going to look into getting some wen oils now and hopefully she will be open to using something else.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 13, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I let her use whatever she wants for retwist though besides that tight hold. But at home rose and or salt water spray and oil



Oh okay, I don't think this shea mix she used for my retwist will work in the long run. It's thick on my scalp. I would prefer something light for my retwist.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 13, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Okay, thanks for the info! I'm going to look into getting some wen oils now and hopefully she will be open to using something else.


If you get the wen is oil the sweet almond mint or bamboo green oil great. Otherwise almost any oil will do if it hair agrees with it. I had them long before I got locs because of Qvc gift cards lol. Otherwise I personally wouldn't pay that much but they are amazing.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 13, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> If you get the wen is oil the sweet almond mint or bamboo green oil great. Otherwise almost any oil will do if it hair agrees with it. I had them long before I got locs because of Qvc gift cards lol. Otherwise I personally wouldn't pay that much but they are amazing.



Lol okay, thanks for the info. I might try them for a bit to see if I like them. I'm hoping to find something that I can bring to her at my next appointment since what she uses doesn't work for me.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 13, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I'm OCD so I'd cut those ends off. It would look a lot better imo on 100% natural
> Hair. Wouldn't it also cost less for the install if you started with shorter hair as well?


Thank you and yes I believe it will be cheaper if my hair is shorter. I have to check with my consultant, I meet with her on the first a few days prior to the install. I am OCD too and think the straight ends would bother me and since the back part of head is already natural might as well  cut the front too so it doesnt look weird.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 13, 2017)

Attempted my own retwist yesterday does not look anywhere near professional but I felt a lot better than when I did when I let someone else do it. This was my first time trying it myself. I had no clips a dryer or a comb so the results were very  "organic" looking I also got a a "compliment" when I went out today. I was asked who did my crochet locs


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 13, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Attempted my own retwist yesterday does not look anywhere near professional but I felt a lot better than when I did when I let someone else do it. This was my first time trying it myself. I had no clips a dryer or a comb so the results were very  "organic" looking I also got a a "compliment" when I went out today. I was asked who did my crochet locs
> 
> 
> View attachment 391581
> View attachment 391583 View attachment 391585



Your hair looks so healthy and pretty! Let me go get that damn oil ur suggesting lol. I like ur retwist better because it's not all super tight at the roots. I don't like fresh retwist look on me.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 13, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Your hair looks so healthy and pretty! Let me go get that damn oil ur suggesting lol. I like ur retwist better because it's not all super tight at the roots. I don't like fresh retwist look on me.


Thank you! I don't like the fresh rewtisted look either BUT it gives room for my hair to swell and lasts a lot longer than mine probably will. i may or may not head to dallas in 2 weeks, if i go I'm getting my hair done. the loc education and knowledge in buffalo is seriously lacking. but most of these broads here are baldheaded roosters so I'm not shocked.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 13, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you! I don't like the fresh rewtisted look either BUT it gives room for my hair to swell and lasts a lot longer than mine probably will. i may or may not head to dallas in 2 weeks, if i go I'm getting my hair done. the loc education and knowledge in buffalo is seriously lacking. but most of these broads here are baldheaded roosters so I'm not shocked.



Lmfao at baldheaded roosters. It seems like your hair is growing fast as hell since your starter locs. I didn't look at dates but it's only a few pages back. That's what's up! 

 I talked to my loc lady today and she said she can either just use oils or use less of her concoction. Next retwist is first week of April so we will see how it goes.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 14, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Lmfao at baldheaded roosters. It seems like your hair is growing fast as hell since your starter locs. I didn't look at dates but it's only a few pages back. That's what's up!
> 
> I talked to my loc lady today and she said she can either just use oils or use less of her concoction. Next retwist is first week of April so we will see how it goes.


Thanks! I'm in month 10. One year will be May 3rd  everyone says they're growing fast but I swear some days it doesn't seem like it.

I'm glad you talked to her. Hopefully you'll see a difference once she eliminates her product.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 14, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thanks! I'm in month 10. One year will be May 3rd  everyone says they're growing fast but I swear some days it doesn't seem like it.
> 
> I'm glad you talked to her. Hopefully you'll see a difference once she eliminates her product.



Wow that's good growth in a year and I can def see the difference. I hope my hair grows just as fast. My natural hair grew fast but I stayed in a wash n go so my hair loves water. I can't co wash or anything now so I'm hoping it doesn't set me back.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 14, 2017)

I'm kind of jealous of those that started their Sisterlocks with longer hair, but then at the same time it will give me a chance to enjoy my hair as it grows out at different stages. And plus the install won't hopefully be as long with shorter hair.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 14, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Wow that's good growth in a year and I can def see the difference. I hope my hair grows just as fast. My natural hair grew fast but I stayed in a wash n go so my hair loves water. I can't co wash or anything now so I'm hoping it doesn't set me back.


Same when I was a loose natural.It shouldn't set you back since it's literally a low/no manipulation way you're wearing your hair and you're collecting almost every shed hair you have. Plus your hair and the size you started with is a good foundation. I've washed my hair once a month since starting them with no set backs.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 14, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Same when I was a loose natural.It shouldn't set you back since it's literally a low/no manipulation way you're wearing your hair and you're collecting almost every shed hair you have. Plus your hair and the size you started with is a good foundation. I've washed my hair once a month since starting them with no set backs.



Yea I figure it will grow quickly since it's not shedding. I'm debating going back to a loose natural tho tbh. Dh is telling me that a lot of folks take multiple tries before they finally keep their locs.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 15, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Yea I figure it will grow quickly since it's not shedding. I'm debating going back to a loose natural tho tbh. Dh is telling me that a lot of folks take multiple tries before they finally keep their locs.


Your dh is lying 

lol j/k but seriously i think you should stick with it. but if you're teetering back and forth even after you're loc'd chances are you'll remove them. hey do what makes you happy! I have yet to feel the urge to take mine out even on my worst days. I came too far and this all boils back down to one thing...i hate doing my hair if i go back to being a loose natural its going to be a boring wash n go that chews my ends up or a ponytail


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 15, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Your dh is lying
> 
> lol j/k but seriously i think you should stick with it. but if you're teetering back and forth even after you're loc'd chances are you'll remove them. hey do what makes you happy! I have yet to feel the urge to take mine out even on my worst days. I came too far and this all boils back down to one thing...i hate doing my hair if i go back to being a loose natural its going to be a boring wash n go that chews my ends up or a ponytail



@ dh lying. He was like I've seen so many videos of folks who try plenty of times. 

I hate doing my hair as well. My cousin was crying laughing last night when I told her I wanted to take them out cause I've been talking ish about her still having to do her hair everyday while I can just get up and go. 

I should've never started watching Blackish. Her fro did me in lmao.


----------



## nothidden (Mar 17, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Dh is telling me that a lot of folks take multiple tries before they finally keep their locs.


You know my co-worker who was loc'd for years told me the same thing when I mentioned loc'g.  He warned me not to feel badly about not liking them the first or second time around.  It's one of the reasons why it's taking me so long to start.  This isn't something I want to try over and over again.

But I have finally found someone local who I watched comb coil another woman's hair and let her know she's loc'g mine   I have some length so I showed her an IG video of longer hair being comb coiled and she was like "no problem".  I was so hyped!  I finally settled on color which she will apply by next Friday I hope.  Then once I'm comfortable with my hair condition after coloring I will loc.  Until then I will continue to drool and drool and drool over loc pics.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 17, 2017)

nothidden said:


> You know my co-worker who was loc'd for years told me the same thing when I mentioned loc'g.  He warned me not to feel badly about not liking them the first or second time around.  It's one of the reasons why it's taking me so long to start.  This isn't something I want to try over and over again.
> 
> But I have finally found someone local who I watched comb coil another woman's hair and let her know she's loc'g mine   I have some length so I showed her an IG video of longer hair being comb coiled and she was like "no problem".  I was so hyped!  I finally settled on color which she will apply by next Friday I hope.  Then once I'm comfortable with my hair condition after coloring I will loc.  Until then I will continue to drool and drool and drool over loc pics.


I notice a lot of people who get them done over either DIY or went to someone who had no clue what they were doing. This reason is exactly why I got mine professionally done by one of the best in the loc game. I didn't want to start them myself and end up with something completely the opposite of what I wanted 10 months later 
Especially since it took damn near a year for them to loc! Lol. I had no clue that loc/part ratio, grid, technique, maintenance/upkeep really existed until I started watching videos. 

When I went for a retwist with Damien there was a girl who showed him a pic of how she wanted her locs to look... and he was straight up and said "you don't have enough hair for this thickness/amount without the help of loc extensions.....BUT here is what I suggest" She was sort of disappointed but he was honest and didn't bamboozle her out of $100 and false hope. She ended up going along within his suggestion and her starters were very pretty.


----------



## nothidden (Mar 17, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I notice a lot of people who get them done over either DIY or went to someone who had no clue what they were doing. This reason is exactly why I got mine professionally done by one of the best in the loc game. I didn't want to start them myself and end up with something completely the opposite of what I wanted 10 months later
> Especially since it took damn near a year for them to loc! Lol. I had no clue that loc/part ratio, grid, technique, maintenance/upkeep really existed until I started watching videos.
> 
> When I went for a retwist with Damien there was a girl who showed him a pic of how she wanted her locs to look... and he was straight up and said "you don't have enough hair for this thickness/amount without the help of loc extensions.....BUT here is what I suggest" She was sort of disappointed but he was honest and didn't bamboozle her out of $100 and false hope. She ended up going along within his suggestion and her starters were very pretty.


Wish he were in my area or at least visited.  I've considered flying down to him.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 17, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Wish he were in my area or at least visited.  I've considered flying down to him.


Where are you located? I peeped the pics of locs that he likes on IG  and majority are in northeast. I'm a stalker lol


----------



## nothidden (Mar 17, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Where are you located? I peeped the pics of locs that he likes on IG  and majority are in northeast. I'm a stalker lol


LOL...that's a good strategy.  I've stalked the likes of others but never thought about stalking him.  I'm near Philly.  There are PLENTY of 'locticians' out here, but I don't particularly care for the look of the locs in their IG pics.  I know one personally but was SOOOOO unimipressed with the phone pics she showed me.  I would see her almost daily, too, and she used to ask all the time, when are you coming by...ugh...incredibly awkward.  I was set on going to locnationstan, but he's in DE and I'm not driving yet.  So that brings me to the woman I'm absolutely set on now.


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 17, 2017)

nothidden said:


> You know my co-worker who was loc'd for years told me the same thing when I mentioned loc'g.  He warned me not to feel badly about not liking them the first or second time around.  It's one of the reasons why it's taking me so long to start.  This isn't something I want to try over and over again.
> 
> But I have finally found someone local who I watched comb coil another woman's hair and let her know she's loc'g mine   I have some length so I showed her an IG video of longer hair being comb coiled and she was like "no problem".  I was so hyped!  I finally settled on color which she will apply by next Friday I hope.  Then once I'm comfortable with my hair condition after coloring I will loc.  Until then I will continue to drool and drool and drool over loc pics.



Even though my experience with the person who started mine was unpleasant, I still feel like she did a good job. I just don't think it's my best look. I tried, but I think I like big hair on me better. I LOVEEE locks on other people but for whatever reason big hair frames my face better. So glad you finally found someone to do them!! Good luck!!


----------



## nothidden (Mar 17, 2017)

Natty_Virgo said:


> Even though my experience with the person who started mine was unpleasant, I still feel like she did a good job. I just don't think it's my best look. I tried, but I think I like big hair on me better. I LOVEEE locks on other people but for whatever reason big hair frames my face better. So glad you finally found someone to do them!! Good luck!!


Thanks, and I know what you mean.  I've always felt that lots of hair overpowered my tiny head/face, but everyone loves it on me.  It's why I wore a barbered cut for so long.  I figure after I loc, when I'm feeling like a 'poof', I'll just set a loose pony tail on top of my head


----------



## Natty_Virgo (Mar 17, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Thanks, and I know what you mean.  I've always felt that lots of hair overpowered my tiny head/face, but everyone loves it on me.  It's why I wore a barbered cut for so long.  I figure after I loc, when I'm feeling like a 'poof', I'll just set a loose pony tail on top of my head



Yea there are so many cute loc styles! They are a lot more versatile than most people would think.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 17, 2017)

Random but


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 17, 2017)

Time is creeping by I feel like I'm ready to have my sisterlocks installed already! I'm trying to convince my SO that they are going to look nice and look better over time. But he is not convinced and said he feels like locs don't look good on women. He is going to learn to love them darn it!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 17, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Time is creeping by I feel like I'm ready to have my sisterlocks installed already! I'm trying to convince my SO that they are going to look nice and look better over time. But he is not convinced and said he feels like locs don't look good on women. He is going to learn to love them darn it!


 Your SO is a trip. Lol. Showing is better than telling. So you've showed him pics of fabulous loc girls and he said they didn't look good?  My SO thinks they're sexy...well not mine but once they mature lmao


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 17, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Your SO is a trip. Lol. Showing is better than telling. So you've showed him pics of fabulous loc girls and he said they didn't look good?  My SO thinks they're sexy...well not mine but once they mature lmao


Oh yes I've showed him a bunch of pictures of women with sisterlocks that looked gorgeous! And he just wasn't feeling it  but I think he will learn to like mine, I hope


----------



## Proudpiscean (Mar 17, 2017)

Haven't been in the hair forum since forever 
Been doing lots of research and I'll be starting my loc journey next month with coils. So excited!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 23, 2017)

Big chopped yesterday!! Getting my sisterlocks in two weeks!! Yay!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 26, 2017)

Retwist is less than 48hrs so excited! I look horrible lol


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2017)

I didn't do my retwist last week. I'll probably do it within the next few days. I'm two months away from my three year loc-anniversary.  I'm almost armpit length at my nape!


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 26, 2017)

Platinum said:


> View attachment 392667 View attachment 392669 I didn't do my retwist last week. I'll probably do it within the next few days. I'm two months away from my three year loc-anniversary.  I'm almost armpit length at my nape!



I can't believe it's been 3 years


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I can't believe it's been 3 years



Yes @Foxglove time flies!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 28, 2017)

I get my sisterlocks established next weekend! I'm so excited!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 28, 2017)

Month 11. Flew to Dallas and got my hair done. I asked what to expect next with my loc transformation and she said they will thicken up a tad bit more AND watch frizz drastically reduce as the loose hair will start pulling into core of the locs. She said this reason alone is why she doesn't believe in pruning locs the first 1-2 years they are started. She said I will always have frizzy hair because of my texture but nothing like I've been dealing with when I first started out. Can't wait to see what next 6 months bring


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 28, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Month 11. Flew to Dallas and got my hair done. I asked what to expect next with my loc transformation and she said they will thicken up a tad bit more AND watch frizz drastically reduce as the loose hair will start pulling into core of the locs. She said this reason alone is why she doesn't believe in pruning locs the first 1-2 years they are started. She said I will always have frizzy hair because of my texture but nothing like I've been dealing with when I first started out. Can't wait to see what next 6 months bring
> View attachment 392889
> View attachment 392891



They're lovely


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 28, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> They're lovely


Thanks girl! I scrolled up a few days ago saw your hair and then started following joyceMD on YouTube ...of course I was like OMG i want more locs now! You have 250+ right? She has about 300. So full and pretty. But today I sat in that chair for retwist and realized nope! It not work out for me. I get antsy at 30 minutes  Imma let me and my 120-122 locs be great. Everybody ain't able.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 1, 2017)

So tomorrow I meet with my sisterlocks consultant to talk over some things and get some test locks put in! Yay!!


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 2, 2017)

Test sisterlocks that were put in tonight. Can't wait for this weekend!


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 2, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thanks girl! I scrolled up a few days ago saw your hair and then started following joyceMD on YouTube ...of course I was like OMG i want more locs now! You have 250+ right? She has about 300. So full and pretty. But today I sat in that chair for retwist and realized nope! It not work out for me. I get antsy at 30 minutes  Imma let me and my 120-122 locs be great. Everybody ain't able.



I have 420something


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 2, 2017)

Mz.rae enjoy the journey.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 2, 2017)

I need to have mine redone, but am I going to do it?....Nope not this week.  I can and will manage for another week at least maybe two.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 3, 2017)

mscocoface said:


> View attachment 393455 View attachment 393457
> I need to have mine redone, but am I going to do it?....Nope not this week.  I can and will manage for another week at least maybe two.





mscocoface said:


> Mz.rae enjoy the journey.


Thank you, I'm going to try! I can't wait to get where you are. My consultant is saying her arthritis is acting up so I'm hoping everything is ok come the weekend.


----------



## Arian (Apr 4, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Month 11. Flew to Dallas and got my hair done. I asked what to expect next with my loc transformation and she said they will thicken up a tad bit more AND watch frizz drastically reduce as the loose hair will start pulling into core of the locs. She said this reason alone is why she doesn't believe in pruning locs the first 1-2 years they are started. She said I will always have frizzy hair because of my texture but nothing like I've been dealing with when I first started out. Can't wait to see what next 6 months bring
> View attachment 392889
> View attachment 392891



@BillsBackerz67, your hair reminds me so much of mine.  My hair is fuzzy about 2 weeks after my retwist.  But I have been picking out lint with tweezers and believe I have messed up some of the progress.  I'm going to have to find another way to deal with lint.  I have an obsession with getting lint out of my hair.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 4, 2017)

Arian said:


> @BillsBackerz67, your hair reminds me so much of mine.  My hair is fuzzy about 2 weeks after my retwist.  But I have been picking out lint with tweezers and believe I have messed up some of the progress.  I'm going to have to find another way to deal with lint.  I have an obsession with getting lint out of my hair.


Really? I have zero issues with lint! None! But then again my hair is always wrapped up when I get home. Hmmmm the only way I'd probably tackle it is to dye my hair black to conceal it. I'm crazy.


----------



## Arian (Apr 4, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Really? I have zero issues with lint! None! But then again my hair is always wrapped up when I get home. Hmmmm the only way I'd probably tackle it is to dye my hair black to conceal it. I'm crazy.



Exactly what I plan to do


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 5, 2017)

I have not gone to bed without a wrap on my head in 20+ years.  I have not had an issue with lint since I locd my hair.


----------



## Arian (Apr 8, 2017)

mscocoface said:


> I have not gone to bed without a wrap on my head in 20+ years.  I have not had an issue with lint since I locd my hair.



I wrap my head at night too. A lot of the lint I acquired happened this winter with my sweaters, coats, and such. @mscocoface


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 8, 2017)

Today is the big day ladies!! Day one of sisterlock establishment! Will post pics later


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 8, 2017)

All loc'd up! We knocked it out in one day! So happy to be apart of the sisterlock family now!


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 10, 2017)

Does any one follow Yanni the locologist?

She has a very different approach from another popular loc person damian Walters.

Any thoughts?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 10, 2017)

KimPossibli said:


> Does any one follow Yanni the locologist?
> 
> She has a very different approach from another popular loc person damian Walters.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I found a happy medium and I actually ageee with both of their perspectives. Depending on the individual locs may not need products....BUT if you're going to use products don't over do it and stay away from the products Damian warns against. Damian's long term clients have ridiculously healthy beautiful locs. As does Yanni.

Your locs look beautiful!


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 10, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I found a happy medium and I actually ageee with both of their perspectives. Depending on the individual locs may not need products....BUT if you're going to use products don't over do it and stay away from the products Damian warns against. Damian's long term clients have ridiculously healthy beautiful locs. As does Yanni.
> 
> Your locs look beautiful!



I don't have locs.. yet... 

Damian is a little messy to me, so I'm biased against him, but also I think I'm not big on a super neat look as well. 

but I love, love the idea of not using product besides rose water or a light scalp oil... my hair is super tight so I'm wary of even the little hold product that damian uses.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 10, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> All loc'd up! We knocked it out in one day! So happy to be apart of the sisterlock family now!View attachment 394069 View attachment 394071



How many hours did that take? I can't wait to see your progress


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 10, 2017)

pelohello said:


> How many hours did that take? I can't wait to see your progress


It took 12 in a half hours to do, I'm glad we got it done all in one day.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 10, 2017)

KimPossibli said:


> I don't have locs.. yet...
> 
> Damian is a little messy to me, so I'm biased against him, but also I think I'm not big on a super neat look as well.
> 
> but I love, love the idea of not using product besides rose water or a light scalp oil... my hair is super tight so I'm wary of even the little hold product that damian uses.


Damien is pretty cool in person the videos are just a YT persona he's very professional and knows his ish. He started my loc and the product  he uses is used in my hair with every retwist. It's super lightweight so I'm not sure if it would do much of anything to cause your locs to go in the wrong direction


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 11, 2017)

So my scalp has been itching ever since I got my sisterlocks installed. I suffer from dry scalp and clarified my hair the week of my test locks and the day before my install. My scalp always seems to want to itch most when I get twists, braids, cornrows, etc put in, I don't know why. I tried some sea breeze on my scalp and that was just meh. I'm scared to try an oil as I don't want to get it on my hair. But I really just want some relief!!!


----------



## Arian (Apr 11, 2017)

Rosewater makes my hair dry.  Am I using it wrong?

I am using the Bulgarian Rose Water from Alteya Organics.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 11, 2017)

Arian said:


> Rosewater makes my hair dry.  Am I using it wrong?
> 
> I am using the Bulgarian Rose Water from Alteya Organics.



Is it pure rose water? Did they add alcohol to it? Also some rosewater comes with glycerin so if your hair typically responds well to glycerin you could try that


----------



## nothidden (Apr 11, 2017)

KimPossibli said:


> Does any one follow Yanni the locologist?
> 
> She has a very different approach from another popular loc person damian Walters.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I have been watching her videos lately.  She makes very good points which strike me as very logical, like using conditioner is counter-productive to locg because it is a detangler.  But when I finally loc (please, God, this month), I will still use watered-down conditioner.  I don't care how much of it I use, my hair webs at the roots, so unless I follow up w/a comb thru, there ain't no detangling going on.   I also like the idea of just using rose water and oil, so maybe when I'm out of product I will transition to this.  

LOVE Damian!  I considered flying to TX, but a buddy of mine coils so I'm good.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 11, 2017)

Arian said:


> Rosewater makes my hair dry.  Am I using it wrong?
> 
> I am using the Bulgarian Rose Water from Alteya Organics.


I had this issue, too.  Yannie actually suggests adding oil to the rose water.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 11, 2017)

I happened to find Yannie when I started my locs last year.  I follow most of her advice.  Use what I can and keep it moving for the rest.  For the most part much of what she have suggested I have followed and I think my hair and my sanity have stayed in place because of it.    I use the rosewater with the vitamin E oil and I don't wash very regular nor do I retwist at lot.  I had to follow this process for most of the year because I had a torn rotator cuff and I am doing my own hair.  Hair seems to be thriving, DH loves it , I am no longer a product junkie and I don't have to do my hair all the time.  This is a beautiful thing!!!!!


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm soooooo loving my hair right now!! I'm glad I went through with my decision to get sisterlocks. Looking forward to what this journey is going to bring!


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 13, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I'm soooooo loving my hair right now!! I'm glad I went through with my decision to get sisterlocks. Looking forward to what this journey is going to bring!




 You will love  the journey. I got my Sisterlocks installed 8 months ago and I love them more & more each month.

I just looked at a vid in this forum with a natural with beautiful long hair but seeing all the products, the blow drying & flat ironing only made me happier that I chose this route.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 13, 2017)

Tried some Witch Hazel on my scalp for the itching and it worked much better than the Sea breeze. I wish I tried the Witch Hazel sooner. Still enjoying my sisterlocks and enjoying the process. I can't wait to see what my hair is going to look when it locks.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 13, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> You will love  the journey. I got my Sisterlocks installed 8 months ago and I love them more & more each month.
> 
> I just looked at a vid in this forum with a natural with beautiful long hair but seeing all the products, the blow drying & flat ironing only made me happier that I chose this route.


Yes! I'm loving just waking up, taking my scarf off, fluffing my hair out, and going! Sisterlocks are like the best of both worlds to me!


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 14, 2017)

I don't even bother with the scarf or bonnet most nights. 

I have  satin pillowcases on 4 of the pillows on my bed. I just lay down. Sometimes those bonnets & scarves bother me.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 15, 2017)

Goals


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 15, 2017)

Attempting a braid out, I lightly sprayed each section with plain water and then braided my hair. Will see how it turns out in the morning, and I hope I don't experience any slippage from doing this.


----------



## bydebra (Apr 16, 2017)

My son just loc'd his hair. I'll be back to post pics maybe tomorrow.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 16, 2017)

Attempted to do a braid out!


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 20, 2017)

Washed my sisterlocks for the first time today! I think I'm going to find another way other than rubber bands to band my hair with. The rubber bands were hard to get out and I don't like my ends getting stuck on them. I think one loc slipped in the back I go back to my consultant on Tuesday so she can check how my hair is doing.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 21, 2017)

@msdeevee and @mz.rae:  How are your edges?  On a video someone gave the opinion that SLs aren't good for edges, but I had never heard this before.  Also did your scalp hurt after install/retightening?  I'm assuming scalp tenderness varies by consultant and client (sensitive scalp). 

Though I wanted to be locd by now, looks like my next window of opportunity for traditional starter locs will be in a few weeks, but I'm still researching (and collecting lots of loc porn).  I'm also getting color this weekend.  Meanwhile, I came across this microlocs install video yesterday.  They did a pretty darn good job, I think:


----------



## Arian (Apr 21, 2017)

Does anyone follow MissRii on Instagram?  Her locs are just BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Arian (Apr 21, 2017)

Here she is.... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE her hair....


----------



## Arian (Apr 21, 2017)

And the rope ponytail....


----------



## nothidden (Apr 21, 2017)

Arian said:


> Does anyone follow MissRii on Instagram?  Her locs are just BEAUTIFUL!!!


Yes indeed!  Fullness for days! ...and drool-worth...LOL!

She was a sweetie and chatted w/me a bit regarding my desire to loc.  She has a video or two on YouTube now.


----------



## Arian (Apr 21, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Yes indeed!  Fullness for days! ...and drool-worth...LOL!
> 
> She was a sweetie and chatted w/me a bit regarding my desire to loc.  She has a video or two on YouTube now.




I wonder how many locs she has...


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 21, 2017)

nothidden said:


> @msdeevee and @mz.rae:  How are your edges?  On a video someone gave the opinion that SLs aren't good for edges, but I had never heard this before.  Also did your scalp hurt after install/retightening?  I'm assuming scalp tenderness varies by consultant and client (sensitive scalp).
> 
> Though I wanted to be locd by now, looks like my next window of opportunity for traditional starter locs will be in a few weeks, but I'm still researching (and collecting lots of loc porn).  I'm also getting color this weekend.  Meanwhile, I came across this microlocs install video yesterday.  They did a pretty darn good job, I think:


My edges are doing fine I've only had my sisterlocks for a few weeks so I can't really comment. I think it depends on the person and their hair and how often/how tight they are retightening or retwisting their hair. I feel like both traditional locs and sisterlocks can wreck havoc on your edges if you're pulling on the hairline too tight frequently. And my scalp didn't hurt at all after my install, but I don't have a very sensitive scalp.


----------



## Transformer (Apr 21, 2017)

@nothidden 

Although not addressed to me, I thought I would jump in.  My edges have not suffered for the full year I've had SisterLocks.  But your consultant must be wise enough not to overtighten that area or try to grasp every stray edge hair into a lock.  I was told upfront that in the beginning some of my edges would not be interlocked until they grew out more.

Just came from my 7 week retightening, and yes my hair will be a bit tender in certain spot for a day or two.  The nape and the area Near my ears, I feel the most.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 21, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Washed my sisterlocks for the first time today! I think I'm going to find another way other than rubber bands to band my hair with. The rubber bands were hard to get out and I don't like my ends getting stuck on them. I think one loc slipped in the back I go back to my consultant on Tuesday so she can check how my hair is doing.



Use the terry cloth style small bands/scrunchies that you'd put on a toddler's hair. (they are usually colorful and can be found a most BSS.   Also a YouTuber I saw some time ago used the snap style barrettes on the ends of her twists till they dried ...I thought that was a good idea to...just don't leave the house like that


----------



## cabellera (Apr 22, 2017)

Ivonnovi said:


> Use the terry cloth style small bands/scrunchies that you'd put on a toddler's hair. (they are usually colorful and can be found a most BSS.   Also a YouTuber I saw some time ago used the snap style barrettes on the ends of her twists till they dried ...I thought that was a good idea to...just don't leave the house like that



Try silicone hair bands. Less likely to snag.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 22, 2017)

Got my starter locs done on 4/3 with Damien! Almost 3 weeks in now and loving it- frizz, shrinkage and all. Here's a pic from day one. I think he did an excellent job.


Going back for my retwist in a week.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 23, 2017)

Proudpiscean said:


> Got my starter locs done on 4/3 with Damien! Almost 3 weeks in now and loving it- frizz, shrinkage and all. Here's a pic from day one. I think he did an excellent job.
> View attachment 396151
> 
> Going back for my retwist in a week.


Omg they look amazing! I cant wait to see how they transform


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 23, 2017)

Ok so i went to a loctitian in Rochester. It's about 70 miles east of Buffalo. I did google search after google search and found a lady named Erlande. She did an amazing job! Shes from Haiti and very much into holistic living. Specializing in locs for over 20 years. She commented that whomever started my locs knew what they were doing because the ratios were perfect. Thanks Damien! 

 My ONLY complaint when i left her shop was "damn my hair is oily/greasy AF" but thank god it was. I fell asleep on the couch and it absorbed all that oil and then some had not an ounce of frizz or anything. Hair still nice and moisturized.

She uses her own products and depending on how my hair holds up I may buy the loc pomade she used and have my girl use it on my edges in Dallas once I go back. My edges are still laid and thats rare.  So ill be going to her for my retwists until August, and whenever I come to Buffalo, I now have someone to go to.

I posted my one year collage on instagram! I really really appreciate this thread! I learned so much from you lovely ladies and yall were so kind to be "here" for me when all my progress was washed out after 3 months! I can now laugh about it! Lol. Time flies!





 

The ingredients are:
Coconut Oil, Aloe Vera, Shea Butter, Vitamin E, Castor Oil, Jojoba Oil, Cera Alba, Black Seed Oil, Fragrance: Papaya.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Apr 23, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> View attachment 396209 Ok so i went to a loctitian in Rochester. It's about 70 miles east of Buffalo. I did google search after google search and found a lady named Erlande. She did an amazing job! Shes from Haiti and very much into holistic living. Specializing in locs for over 20 years. She commented that whomever started my locs knew what they were doing because the ratios were perfect. Thanks Damien!
> 
> My ONLY complaint when i left her shop was "damn my hair is oily/greasy AF" but thank god it was. I fell asleep on the couch and it absorbed all that oil and then some had not an ounce of frizz or anything. Hair still nice and moisturized.
> 
> ...


Your hair is progressing beautifully, it's like you never had a setback! And those ingredients in that loc pomade


----------



## nothidden (Apr 24, 2017)

Transformer said:


> @nothidden
> 
> Although not addressed to me, I thought I would jump in.  My edges have not suffered for the full year I've had SisterLocks.  But your consultant must be wise enough not to overtighten that area or try to grasp every stray edge hair into a lock.  I was told upfront that in the beginning some of my edges would not be interlocked until they grew out more.
> 
> Just came from my 7 week retightening, and yes my hair will be a bit tender in certain spot for a day or two.  The nape and the area Near my ears, I feel the most.


Thanks.  I was very curious.  It didn't matter who responded.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 24, 2017)

This made me laugh.  Had to find her on IG and tell her so.  This also made me nervous.  It never occurred to me that having locs would attract attention...stares and 'stank faces' yes, but not actual verbal communication.


----------



## Transformer (Apr 24, 2017)

Okay, I sadly have to report that I'm having some bunching in the back near the nape.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 24, 2017)

Transformer said:


> Okay, I sadly have to report that I'm having some bunching in the back near the nape.


I had the same issue! I had to intermittently twist the roots of my nape each week. My roots marry eachother so quick. Ugh. Yours are microscopic in comparison to mine though.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 24, 2017)

Ivonnovi said:


> Use the terry cloth style small bands/scrunchies that you'd put on a toddler's hair. (they are usually colorful and can be found a most BSS.   Also a YouTuber I saw some time ago used the snap style barrettes on the ends of her twists till they dried ...I thought that was a good idea to...just don't leave the house like that





cabellera said:


> Try silicone hair bands. Less likely to snag.


Thank you both so much for the suggestions! I'm going to give these a try!


----------



## nothidden (Apr 25, 2017)

Has anyone seen this woman's SisterLocks...OMG


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 25, 2017)

First retighten, I feel like I see some growth already. My consultant told me to use Head and Shoulders shampoo first and then use the Sisterlock shampoo second. I had some buildup on my scalp and my scalp has been itching. She also said I can take a spray bottle and dilute some oil and apply it to my scalp. I plan on starting that soon. I had no slippage which I am glad about! I'm hoping it stays that way. My next retighten is in June.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 26, 2017)

nothidden said:


> @msdeevee and @mz.rae:  How are your edges?  On a video someone gave the opinion that SLs aren't good for edges, but I had never heard this before.  Also did your scalp hurt after install/retightening?  I'm assuming scalp tenderness varies by consultant and client (sensitive scalp).
> 
> Though I wanted to be locd by now, looks like my next window of opportunity for traditional starter locs will be in a few weeks, but I'm still researching (and collecting lots of loc porn).  I'm also getting color this weekend.  Meanwhile, I came across this microlocs install video yesterday.  They did a pretty darn good job, I think:



So sorry for the late response. I've been incognegro.

My edges are great. In fact my edges have filled out since my install. Yesterday 4/25 was my official 9 months locked. I had sparse spots on each side at my temple area from years of braids & twists. My whole head of Sisterlocks is growing like a weed. I am now able to pull it into not a ponytail but a rooster tail like my Mom used to call it. When I was installed I was growing out a balded fade.

Like said upthread if you go to a skilled consultant they won't be trying to pull every last inch or piece of tender edge hair into your lock which will break it right off just like braiding.

Since I've been locked I use a drop or two of JBCO on each area and massage it in and I've noticed that those spots are filling in nicely. No type of locks are good for edges if they're pulled too tight or get too heavy on your edges. Sisterlocks are not heavy.

My neighbor had traditional locks for years and because they were heavy she had to cut them all off last year because they were pulling out her hair.

As for the tenderness, I don't remember feeling the tenderness after my initial install but yes, sometimes my scalp is tender for a day or 2 after a retight. Not painful just a little tender. I just got a retight on the 19th and I didn't have tenderness this time. Maybe it's the time of month or something. I'm not tender headed so the tenderness did surprise me. I guess it's just the manipulation of the scalp or not really manipulation but the tool touching your scalp as they do the rotations that causes the tenderness. Like said it's not painful though. I've heard some take a Tylenol before a retight but to me it's not necessary.

Bottom line Sisterlocks is the best hair decision I've ever made. My only regret is that I didn't do it sooner or start it when my hair was longer.

@BillsBackerz67 ..You're locks are thriving and growing like crazy . They are beautiful.


----------



## Transformer (Apr 26, 2017)

@msdeevee 

Are you doing your own retightening?  If so, which tool are you using?


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 26, 2017)

Transformer said:


> @msdeevee
> 
> Are you doing your own retightening?  If so, which tool are you using?



@Transformer 

No, not yet but I told My consultant last week that my next appointment will be the retight class. 

I want to be able to do my own retights. I was never a salon person even when I was permed or a loose hair natural. My experience with my consultant is much different. She has a private salon and she's very sweet and knowledgeable but having to spend almost $200. Every 6 weeks forever is not in my plans. 

I have the easy lock tool and the nappy lock tool already but I'm looking forward to getting the SL hook and I'll see which one I feel most comfy with. My consultant uses the latch hook tool for at least half of my retight. I won't be using that but I can see using it on longer thicker locks. 

I plan on still seeing her every 4-5 months though until I have it down because ultimately I want to always maintain my grid.

What are your plans?


----------



## Transformer (Apr 26, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> @Transformer
> 
> No, not yet but I told My consultant last week that my next appointment will be the retight class.
> 
> ...



I took the class last Aug and receive the SL Hook.  I need to develop a schedule--do 1/8 of head every x days.  Right now I just find it easier to hand the lady 125.00 every 6 weeks.  I'm wondering what will happen when I get old, especially since I already suffer from severe carpal tunnel.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 26, 2017)

Transformer said:


> I took the class last Aug and receive the SL Hook.  I need to develop a schedule--do 1/8 of head every x days.  Right now I just find it easier to hand the lady 125.00 every 6 weeks.  I'm wondering what will happen when I get old, especially since I already suffer from severe carpal tunnel.



That's my plan too. When I'm doing it on my own I will do it as needed a little bit at a time. 

My cost for retights is 165.00 every 6 weeks and my hair grows fast she would really like for me to come every 4 weeks. 

I love my Sisterlocks but I've got other things to do. I love good clothes and shoes too .


----------



## Transformer (Apr 26, 2017)

@msdeevee 

By the way, I don't have the grid.  I didn't want it because of fine hair strands--the parts would be more pronounced.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 26, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> So sorry for the late response. I've been incognegro.
> 
> My edges are great. In fact my edges have filled out since my install. Yesterday 4/25 was my official 9 months locked. I had sparse spots on each side at my temple area from years of braids & twists. My whole head of Sisterlocks is growing like a weed. I am now able to pull it into not a ponytail but a rooster tail like my Mom used to call it. When I was installed I was growing out a balded fade.
> 
> ...



Sounds good and congratulations on your install.  I'm sure I will be elated when I get my starter locs.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 26, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Sounds good and congratulations on your install.  I'm sure I will be elated when I get my starter locs.




Believe me, you will.

If you haven't already join the FB forum Sisterlocked & lovin' it. You will see so many newbies and ladies that have had SL's for years with all edges in tact. You'll get a lot of great info.


----------



## Oasis (Apr 26, 2017)

i've never been into sisterlocs or any thin locs for that matter. i like them fat and juicy and a little bit messy and i don't want a retwist to take longer than 30 minutes. even that is too long.

BUT i'm drooling right now. her locs are sooooooo beautiful!  i love how full and fro-y sisterlocs tend to look. that is something i really miss.

i want to start mine over because my parts are ****ed. at the time i didn't think parting was that important because i knew i would never wear the super manicured, pulled back in a painful intricate style hairdo.  because of my laziness and carelessness i have 1 loc the size of a fettuccine noodle and another the size of one of those big crayola markers side by side all over my head. i definitely don't want them perfect but i would like to them be relatively uniform in size.

im 100% not picking them out and i don't want to start from scratch so i feel like the only option is to cut my hair and install fake but permanent locs. last time i checked a few years ago that was like $1000+.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2017)

Oasis said:


> i've never been into sisterlocs or any thin locs for that matter. i like them fat and juicy and a little bit messy and i don't want a retwist to take longer than 30 minutes. even that is too long.
> 
> BUT i'm drooling right now. her locs are sooooooo beautiful!  i love how full and fro-y sisterlocs tend to look. that is something i really miss.
> 
> ...


Is it possible that you can split the larger loc?


----------



## nothidden (Apr 27, 2017)

Oasis said:


> i've never been into sisterlocs or any thin locs for that matter. i like them fat and juicy and a little bit messy and i don't want a retwist to take longer than 30 minutes. even that is too long.
> 
> BUT i'm drooling right now. her locs are sooooooo beautiful!  i love how full and fro-y sisterlocs tend to look. that is something i really miss.


I've never been into them either, nor microlocs, but have recently found some beeeeautiful pics online...mostly on Pinterest.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2017)

nothidden said:


> I've never been into them either, nor microlocs, but have recently found some beeeeautiful pics online...mostly on Pinterest.


Yep I LOVE the way they look but thats about it. The cost alone is why id never consider them. Plus i dont have the patience to do retighten them myself. Im struggling with the mere 120 I have already Lol.


----------



## nothidden (Apr 27, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yep I LOVE the way they look but thats about it. The cost alone is why id never consider them. Plus i dont have the patience to do retighten them myself. Im struggling with the mere 120 I have already Lol.


For me they are just too small.  It's the start/maintenance time that would kill me.  I struggle hyping myself up to section for washday.


----------



## Oasis (Apr 27, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Is it possible that you can split the larger loc?


i probably could but i want them all marker sized not fettucinne sized.


----------



## Guapa1 (May 4, 2017)

Aw ladies, it's so nice to see your pictures!
I haven't been looking after my hair at all. 
I really don't like the freshly loc'd look, I like big hair, so I've been tightening the perimeter and letting the middle do what it does 
It got really tangled at the root though, so I separated them yesterday and I'm going to do an acv rinse and oil treatment.


----------



## mz.rae (May 6, 2017)

I'll be sisterlocked for a month come the 8th. I'm trying to be patient but I am really anxious for some length! I'm missing my long hair.


----------



## TeeKay21 (May 7, 2017)

I been sisterlocked for a month now and I LOVE IT! Being military, they make my life so much easier. 

I've been using my steam rollers to curl them and the steam makes them so soft and moisturized! It's the best hair decision I've ever made.


----------



## KimPossibli (May 8, 2017)

So I kinda got my locs started yesterday ...

I say kinda because I was so sure I wanted medium to big locs, but now I'm not so sure... 

Welp 

I'm going to hold onto them for at least 6 weeks and see how it goes


----------



## nothidden (May 8, 2017)

TeeKay21 said:


> I been sisterlocked for a month now and I LOVE IT! Being military, they make my life so much easier.
> 
> I've been using my steam rollers to curl them and the steam makes them so soft and moisturized! It's the best hair decision I've ever made.


Gorgeous!  OMG...y'all and these sisterlocks.  I am really beginning to consider these.  You cannot beat the versatility, but they are so different from traditional locs.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 8, 2017)

KimPossibli said:


> So I kinda got my locs started yesterday ...
> 
> I say kinda because I was so sure I wanted medium to big locs, but now I'm not so sure...
> 
> ...


You can always marry and merge....with smaller ones  to go larger.


----------



## mz.rae (May 8, 2017)

TeeKay21 said:


> I been sisterlocked for a month now and I LOVE IT! Being military, they make my life so much easier.
> 
> I've been using my steam rollers to curl them and the steam makes them so soft and moisturized! It's the best hair decision I've ever made.
> 
> View attachment 397961


Your hair is gorgeous!! I'm going to have to give steam rollers a try!


----------



## TeeKay21 (May 9, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!! I'm going to have to give steam rollers a try!


Thx! I'm loving my starter phase and looking forward to this journey.

 Definitely give the rollers a shot! I've always loved them on my relaxed hair, my natural hair and of course now. Can't beat the speed once you figure out how much steam to let in the roller and get your system going.


----------



## TeeKay21 (May 9, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Gorgeous!  OMG...y'all and these sisterlocks.  I am really beginning to consider these.  You cannot beat the versatility, but they are so different from traditional locs.


Than you!

I love traditional locs too, but I have strict guidelines on how large my locs can be being military. Plus, when they grow out, they can't get too thick to make a neat, medium-ish bun to stay within regulations. That's why I chose sisterlocks. 

An additional plus was being able to wash weekly right away since we workout all the time and my head gets sweaty so much. It's been great!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (May 10, 2017)

I'm getting a consultation for sisterlocks next week. I'm excited but nervous, they're so tiny and I feel like they will take forever to install.


----------



## nothidden (May 10, 2017)

TeeKay21 said:


> Than you!
> 
> I love traditional locs too, but I have strict guidelines on how large my locs can be being military. Plus, when they grow out, they can't get too thick to make a neat, medium-ish bun to stay within regulations. That's why I chose sisterlocks.
> 
> An additional plus was being able to wash weekly right away since we workout all the time and my head gets sweaty so much. It's been great!


So cool that you guys can wear them!!

I'm kinda nervous about how thick my locs will become which is why I want to start small, and would prefer that they not expand beyond the size of a pencil.  It occurred to me while watching a video that using an interlocking method is a cool way to maintain the size.  At the same time, I'm interested in seeing what my hair does as it locs.  Ugh...


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> View attachment 396209 Ok so i went to a loctitian in Rochester. It's about 70 miles east of Buffalo. I did google search after google search and found a lady named Erlande. She did an amazing job! Shes from Haiti and very much into holistic living. Specializing in locs for over 20 years. She commented that whomever started my locs knew what they were doing because the ratios were perfect. Thanks Damien!
> 
> My ONLY complaint when i left her shop was "damn my hair is oily/greasy AF" but thank god it was. I fell asleep on the couch and it absorbed all that oil and then some had not an ounce of frizz or anything. Hair still nice and moisturized.
> 
> ...



I don't know why I haven't been getting notifications from this thread. I would love to to try that loc pomade. Does she have a website?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 12, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I don't know why I haven't been getting notifications from this thread. I would love to to try that loc pomade. Does she have a website?


Sometimes you have to resubscribe or rewatch   the thread. Same thing happened to me.

Erlandeslocks.com is the website. Click on shop and scroll down. i believe she provides a refund if the product is returned within 21 days.


----------



## msdeevee (May 12, 2017)

@TeeKay21 ...your Sisterlocks look beautiful. Have you asked your consultant about the steam rollers?

I forgot I have some from way back in the day I may have to pull them out again.

I ask because I asked my consultant if I could use my steamer now and she said not yet. I'm 10 months in. She said my Sisterlocks were too new and not fully locked yet. I know it's more steam than the steam rollers but I Would ask to be sure. These locks are an investment. I don't wanna do nothing to mess them up.

If I curl my locks I use old fashioned sponge rollers or lock loops. My consultant even showed me how to pin curl to get a soft curl.


----------



## Oasis (May 12, 2017)

what are yalls go to methods for curly/crimpy/wavy locs? any tips or tricks to share? 

ive found that when i wash my hair and braid it while it's wet it results in lackluster curls that dont last long - even if my hair is completely dry when i remove the braids. 

i've found it works so much better on dry hair that i dampen with spray bottle.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 12, 2017)

Oasis said:


> what are yalls go to methods for curly/crimpy/wavy locs? any tips or tricks to share?
> 
> ive found that when i wash my hair and braid it while it's wet it results in lackluster curls that dont last long - even if my hair is completely dry when i remove the braids.
> 
> i've found it works so much better on dry hair that i dampen with spray bottle.


I think the same concept applies to locs as it would loose hair in that waves and curls hold better on "dirty" hair. If i wanted my hair curled for any type of event 1-2 week old dirty straight hair was my best bet for the style to look great and hold! They have a few youtibe tutorials on paperbag curs on locs. The results are very pretty. Im not sure how cumbersome the process is


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Sometimes you have to resubscribe or rewatch   the thread. Same thing happened to me.
> 
> Erlandeslocks.com is the website. Click on shop and scroll down. i believe she provides a refund if the product is returned within 21 days.



Great! Thank you!


----------



## TeeKay21 (May 12, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> @TeeKay21 ...your Sisterlocks look beautiful. Have you asked your consultant about the steam rollers?
> 
> I forgot I have some from way back in the day I may have to pull them out again.
> 
> ...


Yes, I asked her. Steam from a steamer would cause unraveling and slippage because it's saturating loose hair, she said. The rollers are sponge rollers that get 4 or 5 secs of small puff of steam. She told me my hair is progressing fine, but warned against using a steamer cause it would slow my progress.


----------



## Arian (May 16, 2017)

Has anyone tried the ACV rinse?  I REALLY want to try this on my locs.  They are looking a bit ashy and I can see some gunk in some of them.

Can this be done on locs that are not mature yet?


----------



## Platinum (May 16, 2017)

Arian said:


> Has anyone tried the ACV rinse?  I REALLY want to try this on my locs.  They are looking a bit ashy and I can see some gunk in some of them.
> 
> Can this be done on locs that are not mature yet?



I have had the ACV rinse a few times and it is amazing! I have pics in this thread ( I think it was posted about 6-9 months ago). I'm Not sure if it's a good idea to do it for locs that haven't matured yet. How long have you been locked?


----------



## SimplyWhole (May 17, 2017)

He did a wonderful job - what city are you located?



Proudpiscean said:


> Got my starter locs done on 4/3 with Damien! Almost 3 weeks in now and loving it- frizz, shrinkage and all. Here's a pic from day one. I think he did an excellent job.
> View attachment 396151
> 
> Going back for my retwist in a week.


----------



## Proudpiscean (May 17, 2017)

SimplyWhole said:


> He did a wonderful job - what city are you located?


Thank you! I'm in Houston.


----------



## Arian (May 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I have had the ACV rinse a few times and it is amazing! I have pics in this thread ( I think it was posted about 6-9 months ago). I'm Not sure if it's a good idea to do it for locs that haven't matured yet. How long have you been locked?



I am 2 years and 5 months in...


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2017)

Arian said:


> I am 2 years and 5 months in...



@Arian you should been fine. I think I was about 1.5 to 2 years in when I did my first ACV rinse and I was so surprised at the amount of gunk that was in my hair.


----------



## Arian (May 17, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @Arian you should been fine. I think I was about 1.5 to 2 years in when I did my first ACV rinse and I was so surprised at the amount of gunk that was in my hair.



@Platinum, thanks!  I was hoping that you would say I could do it.  I can feel how oily my strands are and think they would benefit greatly from this treatment.

Did you wash your hair with shampoo/condition afterwards?  (I'm too lazy to go back through the thread, lol)


----------



## Platinum (May 17, 2017)

Arian said:


> @Platinum, thanks!  I was hoping that you would say I could do it.  I can feel how oily my strands are and think they would benefit greatly from this treatment.
> 
> Did you wash your hair with shampoo/condition afterwards?  (I'm too lazy to go back through the thread, lol)



Yes, definitely. The ACV dries your hair out.


----------



## Arian (May 18, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Yes, definitely. The ACV dries your hair out.



@Platinum, what kind of conditioner did you use?


----------



## msdeevee (May 19, 2017)

I took the Sisterlocks retight class yesterday. 

It was ok. I learned how to do my rotations but that Sisterlocks clip tool is a problem. Too tiny and unwieldy. 

Good thing I already have the nappyloc tool and the easy loc tool and the O locker is on the way. I hope I don't mess up my grid!!


----------



## Foxglove (May 19, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> I took the Sisterlocks retight class yesterday.
> 
> It was ok. I learned how to do my rotations but that Sisterlocks clip tool is a problem. Too tiny and unwieldy.
> 
> Good thing I already have the nappyloc tool and the easy loc tool and the O locker is on the way. I hope I don't mess up my grid!!



My consultant is a master consultant and uses the nappyloc tool on herself. She says the clip tool snags too much

ETA I got the nappyloc tool before taking the class and I'll try it out again once I go back to self retightening


----------



## Arian (May 22, 2017)

Did the acv rinse and my hair was filthy...

Now I have another problem... apparently, I have more lint than I thought embedded in my locs. Tweezing it out will surely damage my locs (I have already picked out quite a few this way) 

I'm really feeling some type of way about this and ALMOST want to forget the whole process. I am going to try dyeing them tonight and see what happens. I am also hating having to rely on someone to retwist it for me. That is a pain...


----------



## Arian (May 22, 2017)

Here is a pic of some of the lint... I'm hurt! I have been pretty diligent about covering my locs, but wow! I don't like the way that looks at all.


----------



## mz.rae (May 22, 2017)

Just watched this video and it really encouraged me. I was getting so hung up on length and wanting my hair to grow. That I am missing out on the joy of the journey of being being this length. I am going to start trying out different styles and just enjoying the journey. The same way I took the the time to enjoy my relaxed hair journey and the different stages, and my loose natural journey. Is the same way I need to be enjoying my sisterlock journey.


----------



## Oasis (May 22, 2017)

@Arian, i'm far from an expert but that seems like an excessive amount of lint. what do you cover your hair with? what products are you using?

i've never covered my hair in the 3 years i've had locs and have never had an issue with lint. i get lint occasionally but it's hardly ever embedded in the loc. it just sits on top of my hair and is easily removed.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 23, 2017)

Arian said:


> View attachment 399411
> Here is a pic of some of the lint... I'm hurt! I have been pretty diligent about covering my locs, but wow! I don't like the way that looks at all.


You might have to do more than 1 rinse. This lady i go to uses boiling hot water to soak the locs in to get the lint and buildup out.


----------



## Transformer (May 23, 2017)

I'm guessing that extremely small sisterlocks don't gather lint.  I'm not having any lint or buildup issues.

Did have a two headed dragon about 1 inch from the end--I just clipped it off.


----------



## Arian (May 23, 2017)

Oasis said:


> @Arian, i'm far from an expert but that seems like an excessive amount of lint. what do you cover your hair with? what products are you using?
> 
> i've never covered my hair in the 3 years i've had locs and have never had an issue with lint. i get lint occasionally but it's hardly ever embedded in the loc. it just sits on top of my hair and is easily removed.



@Oasis, I cover with a satin cap.  I also have a satin pillowcase.  I suspect that the winter time got me.  During the colder months, I tend to wear a LOT of sweaters and cardigans.  I guess I wasn't watching my hair as I should, but I have scheduled a retwist and color for Saturday.  It is going to take a lot just KNOWING the lint is there, even if I am covering it up. 

As for products, my loctician uses a gel-like product to re-twist and oils my scalp with a mix of natural oils.  I wash with Trader Joe's shampoo and do not use conditioner.  I oil my scalp whenever I feel like it needs it and that is with a natural oil like olive or avocado mixed with peppermint oil.  That's it.  Should I be using conditioner at this point?  I get mixed answers on this.  I know that I can do a hot oil treatment, though.  (Sorry going off on a tangent...)

I did do a little experimenting in the beginning with different products/sprays and that could have a lot to do with some of my issues.  I also incorrectly believed I had to put oil on my actual locs rather than focus on my scalp.  That was pretty early on too.

Is there anything I should do differently?  What would you do in my situation?  @BillsBackerz67 , I am asking for your input too.  @Platinum


----------



## Lady_NakoPenda (May 23, 2017)

I'm starting again but I'm not going to lock my hair just grow it back out as a loose natural. I recently cut all of my Sisterlocks off after 9 months. Looking back, I believe that my consultant used the wrong pattern for my hair type. She left a lot of my hair loose at the ends which wasn't an issue for the coil curls on the back of my head but it didn't work for the top and sides of hair that are kind of like a kinky straight type of texture. I'm glad that I did it so that I know for sure that Sisterlocks is not for me. My consultant was charging 100 to 150 dollars every 4 weeks and that also got to be too much esp. because she was working out of her home salon and couldn't offer any other services like shampooing. My area does not have a lot of consultants so after some unprofessional experiences with her I learned to do it myself. It took me 10 days to tighten my hair (678 locks). It was just too much time that I didn't have to keep giving.


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2017)

Arian said:


> @Oasis, I cover with a satin cap.  I also have a satin pillowcase.  I suspect that the winter time got me.  During the colder months, I tend to wear a LOT of sweaters and cardigans.  I guess I wasn't watching my hair as I should, but I have scheduled a retwist and color for Saturday.  It is going to take a lot just KNOWING the lint is there, even if I am covering it up.
> 
> As for products, my loctician uses a gel-like product to re-twist and oils my scalp with a mix of natural oils.  I wash with Trader Joe's shampoo and do not use conditioner.  I oil my scalp whenever I feel like it needs it and that is with a natural oil like olive or avocado mixed with peppermint oil.  That's it.  Should I be using conditioner at this point?  I get mixed answers on this.  I know that I can do a hot oil treatment, though.  (Sorry going off on a tangent...)
> 
> ...



I don't think you did anything wrong. I really can't recommend a conditioner because I haven't really found one that works for me. I have a hard time rinsing out creamy conditioners, even if I dilute them. I'm going to ask my loctitician next time. (I'm way over due for a visit).  

As for lint, you may have to try putting a satin cap on your hair before you put on your sweaters, to keep your sweater from gliding across your locs. I don't really have an issue with lint, my problem is dust and pollution. I'm always around 18 wheelers. I usually due an ACV rinse 3-4 times a year. I follow it up with a shampoo and hot oil treatment. I can't remember the name of the shampoo that my loctitician uses but it was a clear, sulfate-free clarifying one and it made my scalp feel amazing!


----------



## nothidden (May 24, 2017)

Arian said:


> View attachment 399411
> Here is a pic of some of the lint... I'm hurt! I have been pretty diligent about covering my locs, but wow! I don't like the way that looks at all.


Oh, wow!  I know me.  I'd pick thru one loc per day wrapping any hair I've loosened back around the loc.



Arian said:


> I suspect that the winter time got me.  During the colder months, I tend to wear a LOT of sweaters and cardigans.  I guess I wasn't watching my hair as I should, but I have scheduled a retwist and color for Saturday.  It is going to take a lot just KNOWING the lint is there, even if I am covering it up.



My first thought was 'from sweaters maybe'.


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2017)

I found this at Sally Beauty today. It's Sulfate and Paraben free. Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2017)

Oh, I forgot to mention that I'm 3 years loc'd!  My loctitian is out of town so I wasn't able to book an appointment for a retwist.  I'll have to do it myself because I have to go back to work on Tuesday.


----------



## nothidden (May 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I'm 3 years loc'd! /QUOTE]


Congratz!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I'm 3 years loc'd!  My loctitian is out of town so I wasn't able to book an appointment for a retwist.  I'll have to do it myself because I have to go back to work on Tuesday.


Congratulations! Are you excited about the progress you've made thus far? Still happy with how they've matured?


----------



## Platinum (May 28, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Congratulations! Are you excited about the progress you've made thus far? Still happy with how they've matured?



I love it! I can't wait until I see more length. Lol!


----------



## mstar (May 28, 2017)

@BillsBackerz67 I finally made it in here! I'm only a couple years late. 

Friday was my 2 year anniversary! I've come a very long way, from here:

 


To here:






I wigged it the first half of the way. Because I don't know about y'all, but mstar was not about to go out in public looking like that first picture.  No ma'am. This is what it looked like in Sept 2016 (15 months in), when I first started wearing my hair out from time to time:




I had a couple small trims because the back growth was outpacing the front by too large a margin. I'm still not happy with how short the front is, but that's just my hair's growth pattern and always has been. I've also had extra hair rolled in to thicken up my locs, since my hair is ultra fine, and my locs were just too small and scraggly for my liking. I don't know why I thought that locking my hair would somehow magically overcome my hair's natural properties and growth pattern.  But it's all good.


----------



## mstar (May 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that I'm 3 years loc'd!  My loctitian is out of town so I wasn't able to book an appointment for a retwist.  I'll have to do it myself because I have to go back to work on Tuesday.


Congrats @Platinum! I've been following your thread since the beginning, so I knew that you and I had around the same anniversary date. You've come a long way as well!


----------



## mz.rae (May 28, 2017)

To the ladies that are sisterlocked in this thread, any tips on how to get product build up off the scalp during the braiding and banding stage? I wash my hair but the flakes are still there. I don't want to scrub my scalp like I did when I had loose hair as I'm scared that will make the locs slip. I've been using Head and Shoulders shampoo along with the Sisterlock Shampoo.  I'm one month going into my second month of being sisterlocked.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 29, 2017)

mstar said:


> @BillsBackerz67 I finally made it in here! I'm only a couple years late.
> 
> Friday was my 2 year anniversary! I've come a very long way, from here:
> 
> ...


Girl i totally forgot you had locs! They look beautiful. I totally would have been none the wiser about the extra hair added in at all.


----------



## nothidden (May 29, 2017)

mstar said:


> @BillsBackerz67 I finally made it in here! I'm only a couple years late.
> 
> Friday was my 2 year anniversary! I've come a very long way, from here:
> 
> ...


Awesome progress.


----------



## msdeevee (May 29, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> To the ladies that are sisterlocked in this thread, any tips on how to get product build up off the scalp during the braiding and banding stage? I wash my hair but the flakes are still there. I don't want to scrub my scalp like I did when I had loose hair as I'm scared that will make the locs slip. I've been using Head and Shoulders shampoo along with the Sisterlock Shampoo.  I'm one month going into my second month of being sisterlocked.



Hey @mz.rae  how you get product buildup on your scalp?  Your newly locked right? Just a couple of months in? You shouldn't be using any product except the Sisterlock shampoo. I heard Head & Shoulders is ok. 

I've seen vids of people using an avc rinse to combat product buildup but I don't know if that would be good for you. Maybe you can braid & band then spritz your scalp with the acv. Let it sit for a minute or few & then shampoo. Your consultant would know .


----------



## mz.rae (May 30, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> Hey @mz.rae  how you get product buildup on your scalp?  Your newly locked right? Just a couple of months in? You shouldn't be using any product except the Sisterlock shampoo. I heard Head & Shoulders is ok.
> 
> I've seen vids of people using an avc rinse to combat product buildup but I don't know if that would be good for you. Maybe you can braid & band then spritz your scalp with the acv. Let it sit for a minute or few & then shampoo. Your consultant would know .


I don't know if its product build up or not, but I have these flakes in my scalp that are hard to get out and my scalp itches. I feel like I'm not getting my scalp clean very well as it's hard to wash my hair in the sink faucet. I only started using Head and Shoulders because that's what my consultant suggested. I've been diluting the Head and Shoulders shampoo with water and this time put it in one those color applicator bottles with the pointy tip instead of a spray bottle to see if that helps. I'm going to see if acv will work, I get my hair retightened Thursday so I am going to wash my scalp again to get the rest of the flakes off.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 1, 2017)

Washed my hair again prior to my retighten session today. And one of my sisterlocks came loose it came out of the braid I had banded. I was almost about to cry. I know slippage and locks coming a loose comes with the territory. And even my consultant said if I experience some slippage it's nothing to worry about just come in and get it put back in until it catches. But I'm one of those high strung people where it's just the end of world if it doesn't go right lol. So far it's just that one that has come out all the others are in tact. I know a year or two from now I'm going to come back and read this and think I was crazy .


----------



## Arian (Jun 2, 2017)

Has anyone purchased any loc accessories?  If so, what sites did you purchase from and what did you get?


----------



## mstar (Jun 2, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Girl i totally forgot you had locs! They look beautiful. I totally would have been none the wiser about the extra hair added in at all.


Thank you! It's weird because people usually add hair for length, but my length is fine...I just wanted thickness. 

Actually I'm considering _maaaybe_ adding a little length in the front. My growth pattern is so frustrating...my back locs are nearly twice as long as my front, and so I feel uncomfortable wearing all my hair down because I feel it looks funny with the extreme disparity in layers. We've trimmed the back layer twice to give the front a chance to catch up, but that didn't really work...my front just grows extremely slow. So some extensions might be in my future...

How's your hair doing?


----------



## mstar (Jun 2, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I don't know if its product build up or not, but I have these flakes in my scalp that are hard to get out and my scalp itches. I feel like I'm not getting my scalp clean very well as it's hard to wash my hair in the sink faucet. I only started using Head and Shoulders because that's what my consultant suggested. I've been diluting the Head and Shoulders shampoo with water and this time put it in one those color applicator bottles with the pointy tip instead of a spray bottle to see if that helps. I'm going to see if acv will work, I get my hair retightened Thursday so I am going to wash my scalp again to get the rest of the flakes off.


Maybe try the Nioxin Scalp Renew treatment. I had it done at a salon once, then started buying the product online to do it at home (you can buy it on Amazon). It's a pre-shampoo treatment that you do every 4-6 weeks, and it really rids the scalp of build-up and anything that's clogging your pores. 

I've found it to be an excellent product that also helps the hair grow because it promotes a clean environment for the follicles. HTH


----------



## mstar (Jun 2, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Awesome progress.


Thank you so much @nothidden. 

I got so much wonderful support from the other ladies at my beauty shop. For a long time, it seemed like my locs would never grow, but they always talked me through my frustrations, and would say things like, "I love your mushroom shape, that was my favorite stage from the early days! Your locs are beautiful, enjoy them." And I'd leave there feeling like a million bucks, with my raggedy scraggly locs.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 3, 2017)

mstar said:


> Maybe try the Nioxin Scalp Renew treatment. I had it done at a salon once, then started buying the product online to do it at home (you can buy it on Amazon). It's a pre-shampoo treatment that you do every 4-6 weeks, and it really rids the scalp of build-up and anything that's clogging your pores.
> 
> I've found it to be an excellent product that also helps the hair grow because it promotes a clean environment for the follicles. HTH


Thank you so much, I am going to check it out on Amazon!


----------



## TeeKay21 (Jun 3, 2017)

It could be residue from the sisterlock shampoo. I find those white flakes and the shampoo is the ONLY thing other than water I put in my hair.

Last time I washed (I only make 4 sections with 4 loose braids. I don't start the braid close to the scalp at all. That way I can really get to the scalp) I rinsed it for EVER and when it was dry I still saw those little jokers meshed in. 

Consultant said she gotta look at it, but was leaning toward suggesting Paul Mitchell clarifying poo after.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 4, 2017)

TeeKay21 said:


> It could be residue from the sisterlock shampoo. I find those white flakes and the shampoo is the ONLY thing other than water I put in my hair.
> 
> Last time I washed (I only make 4 sections with 4 loose braids. I don't start the braid close to the scalp at all. That way I can really get to the scalp) I rinsed it for EVER and when it was dry I still saw those little jokers meshed in.
> 
> Consultant said she gotta look at it, but was leaning toward suggesting Paul Mitchell clarifying poo after.


I'm glad I'm not alone in this, I recently purchased some rose water and mixed it with water to see if that will help. My scalp has been itching as well and consultant said I can go back to my Kera Care Dry and Itchy Scalp shampoo since it worked for me in the past so I plan on diluting some of that in a color applicator bottle. I also bought a hose that attaches to the sink faucet so I can really get to my scalp. I have wondered if using a clarifying shampoo would help with the issue too.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 4, 2017)

mstar said:


> Thank you! It's weird because people usually add hair for length, but my length is fine...I just wanted thickness.
> 
> Actually I'm considering _maaaybe_ adding a little length in the front. My growth pattern is so frustrating...my back locs are nearly twice as long as my front, and so I feel uncomfortable wearing all my hair down because I feel it looks funny with the extreme disparity in layers. We've trimmed the back layer twice to give the front a chance to catch up, but that didn't really work...my front just grows extremely slow. So some extensions might be in my future...
> 
> How's your hair doing?


Its coming along slowly but surely! The front is finally progressing and the ends are trying to close. The back is 100% loc'd now. My front seems shorter than the back..but its just because its the top layer and the way it falls. Usially i opt for half up half down so its not so obvious.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 6, 2017)

The Rosewater is definitely working! I've been using it for the past couple of days and my scalp doesn't itch nearly as much as it has been. And I'm not noticing any flakes either. I mixed the Rosewater with regular water and put it in a bottle like this:
 

I like this bottle because it lets out a fine mist so it doesn't over wet the hair. I plan on mixing some peppermint oil with JBCO and diluting with water for my scalp as well.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> The Rosewater is definitely working! I've been using it for the past couple of days and my scalp doesn't itch nearly as much as it has been. And I'm not noticing any flakes either. I mixed the Rosewater with regular water and put it in a bottle like this:
> View attachment 400997
> 
> I like this bottle because it lets out a fine mist so it doesn't over wet the hair. I plan on mixing some peppermint oil with JBCO and diluting with water for my scalp as well.



Yes, Rosewater is amazing. I just started using it as a daily moisturizer a few weeks ago. I can't believe I didn't think about using it earlier. I remember using it during my Ayurveda/Henna days and it always made my hair soft.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 10, 2017)

Retwisting my hair myself, I'm under the dryer now. I know it won't be perfect but at least I tried.


----------



## KimPossibli (Jun 12, 2017)

so I restarted. 

I got my twists done a bits smaller and I'm going forward with what I have now

*excited*

However

I've been at the beach 3 times a week since I started.  I haven't told my loctician. I rinse out the salt water each time and I wash and condition once a week. 

my hair is hella fuzzy but I like how it looks.


----------



## Arian (Jun 21, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> The Rosewater is definitely working! I've been using it for the past couple of days and my scalp doesn't itch nearly as much as it has been. And I'm not noticing any flakes either. I mixed the Rosewater with regular water and put it in a bottle like this:
> View attachment 400997
> 
> I like this bottle because it lets out a fine mist so it doesn't over wet the hair. I plan on mixing some peppermint oil with JBCO and diluting with water for my scalp as well.




What kind of rosewater do you use?


----------



## Arian (Jun 21, 2017)

Platinum said:


> Yes, Rosewater is amazing. I just started using it as a daily moisturizer a few weeks ago. I can't believe I didn't think about using it earlier. I remember using it during my Ayurveda/Henna days and it always made my hair soft.



What kind of rosewater do you use?


----------



## Arian (Jun 21, 2017)

I still have to get my lint situation remedied, but I hadn't noticed it as much with this twistout. I think twistouts are my favorite!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 21, 2017)

Arian said:


> View attachment 402645
> 
> I still have to get my lint situation remedied, but I hadn't noticed it as much with this twistout. I think twistouts are my favorite!


So pretty! 

Rosewater dries my hair out but i love it on my face. I use it as an astringent. I get mine from etsy.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 21, 2017)

Arian said:


> What kind of rosewater do you use?


I use this kind:


----------



## KimPossibli (Jun 21, 2017)

so I I got twist put in Jun 2 and joined a kayaking team on Jun 5 and I capsized a couple times

:welp:

So I've been washing from day 4 ... 

my hair is fuzzy as hell but its hanging in there. 

Only one twist in the back looking like its going to fall out 

Planning to get a retwist after our first race on the 25th, so probably on 30th. 

Feeling pretty good about it thus far. 

Head bands are my friend


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 21, 2017)

mstar said:


> @BillsBackerz67 I finally made it in here! I'm only a couple years late.
> 
> Friday was my 2 year anniversary! I've come a very long way, from here:
> 
> ...



My goodness ....I'm mad I have not been getting any updates for this thread. I'm sitting here thinking it fell to the wayside... and all this time, it's ACTIVE...but then I see THIS!!! Your locs are beautiful...and your skin 



My locs have grown very nicely over 3 years. I am still very happy with this decision. I'm gonna post a pic later.


----------



## Arian (Jun 21, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> So pretty!
> 
> Rosewater dries my hair out but i love it on my face. I use it as an astringent. I get mine from etsy.



I have used it before and noticed a drying effect as well, but I thought it was just the brand. Maybe it is just rosewater altogether.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 21, 2017)

Arian said:


> I have used it before and noticed a drying effect as well, but I thought it was just the brand. Maybe it is just rosewater altogether.


I think it's best if theres glycerin, vitamin E,  or oil added to it. But straight up pure rose water? Dry as the Sahara!


----------



## mstar (Jun 21, 2017)

ChasingBliss said:


> My goodness ....I'm mad I have not been getting any updates for this thread. I'm sitting here thinking it fell to the wayside... and all this time, it's ACTIVE...but then I see THIS!!! Your locs are beautiful...and your skin
> 
> 
> 
> My locs have grown very nicely over 3 years. I am still very happy with this decision. I'm gonna post a pic later.


Aww thank you so much!! Yes please post...I'd love to see!

@Arian yours look so fluffy and lush in your avatar  I wanted mine to be fluffy like that, but they didn't come out that way.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 21, 2017)

July 2017 will make 3 years. Sorry for the blurriness. I didnt want my face on here but it also distored my hairline a bit.


This was the beginning

 

And in between time it got real crazy...but I dealt with it. 
 

This is today


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2017)

Arian said:


> What kind of rosewater do you use?



I purchased mine from an Indian grocery store in my city. I mixed it with distilled water, a little Aloe Vera juice, a few drops of oil (I didn't have any glycerin).


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2017)

ChasingBliss said:


> July 2017 will make 3 years. Sorry for the blurriness. I didnt want my face on here but it also distored my hairline a bit.
> 
> 
> This was the beginning
> ...



@ChasingBliss you have had some amazing growth in three years!


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 22, 2017)

Platinum said:


> @ChasingBliss you have had some amazing growth in three years!


Yeah I didn't realize that until I started surpassing people at work who had their locs shortly before I got mine and their hair was longer of course. I kept thinking some people were trimming but they said they were not. Anyway the growth feels great because I was so eager to get out of that short messy phase.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm thinking about taking out my sisterlocks. This time was suppose to be a time of change, tranquility, and reinvention. But instead so many circumstances in my life has just made me feel depressed. And I'm not really enjoying the journey like I should.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 23, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I'm thinking about taking out my sisterlocks. This time was suppose to be a time of change, tranquility, and reinvention. But instead so many circumstances in my life has just made me feel depressed. And I'm not really enjoying the journey like I should.


So are you saying that you started your locs because of circumstances/life events?  Its tough! Im so sorry you feel this way. What about it arent you enjoying exactly? IIRC you mentioned that your SO wasnt a fan of locs. Do you think that is affecting your journey as well?


----------



## mstar (Jun 23, 2017)

ChasingBliss said:


> July 2017 will make 3 years. Sorry for the blurriness. I didnt want my face on here but it also distored my hairline a bit.
> 
> 
> This was the beginning
> ...


  

Yours were on point from the very beginning! Look at those beautiful parts and uniform size all the way down each loc. I love it @ChasingBliss!


----------



## mstar (Jun 23, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Its coming along slowly but surely! The front is finally progressing and the ends are trying to close. The back is 100% loc'd now. My front seems shorter than the back..but its just because its the top layer and the way it falls. Usially i opt for half up half down so its not so obvious.
> View attachment 400801


I'm sorry I didn't come back in here to comment! They are *so* beautiful. Your thickness is just  I would kill for my hair to be that thick!

What's your length goal @BillsBackerz67? They look so adorable at your current length.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 23, 2017)

mstar said:


> I'm sorry I didn't come back in here to comment! They are *so* beautiful. Your thickness is just  I would kill for my hair to be that thick!
> 
> What's your length goal @BillsBackerz67? They look so adorable at your current length.


Thanks hun. I think it would look better if they were all at the same maturity phase. But since they arent my hair still looks "incomplete " at this length. Idk why but they dont seem that thick to me and it feels like i have 60 vs the 120 i have (shut up) hair dysmorphia i guess. Im not sure how long i want them i really didnt think beyond that point just yet! A good length would be waist though. Whats your length goal?!


----------



## mstar (Jun 23, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thanks hun. I think it would look better if they were all at the same maturity phase. But since they arent my hair still looks "incomplete " at this length*. Idk why but they dont seem that thick to me and it feels like i have 60 vs the 120 i have (shut up) hair dysmorphia i guess.* Im not sure how long i want them i really didnt think beyond that point just yet! A good length would be waist though. Whats your length goal?!


You irritate me.  j/k 

I don't know anymore. I originally wanted WL as well, but honestly...I've been wearing my own hair for the past 3 months, and it's getting on my nerves. I miss my wigs! Getting my locs cornrowed tomorrow so that I can start wigging it again. But I can't grow them much longer if I want to continue to have the option of wigs. Stuffing even full APL locs inside a wig would just be too much of an ordeal.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 23, 2017)

mstar said:


> You irritate me.  j/k
> 
> I don't know anymore. I originally wanted WL as well, but honestly...I've been wearing my own hair for the past 3 months, and it's getting on my nerves. I miss my wigs! Getting my locs cornrowed tomorrow so that I can start wigging it again. But I can't grow them much longer if I want to continue to have the option of wigs. Stuffing even full APL locs inside a wig would just be too much of an ordeal.


Theres a youtuber that has WL locks and wears wigs. I saw it a couple of years ago. I was like girllllll. No bulk or anything she was talented


----------



## mstar (Jun 23, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Theres a youtuber that has WL locks and wears wigs. I saw it a couple of years ago. I was like girllllll. No bulk or anything she was talented


Oooh if you remember her name, let me know! 

My hairdresser told me in the beginning to keep them thin if I wanted the option of wearing wigs. But as a thin-haired girl, I couldn't resist the idea of creating thick, lush locs. Now I'm kinda stuck with them.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jun 23, 2017)

mstar said:


> Yours were on point from the very beginning! Look at those beautiful parts and uniform size all the way down each loc. I love it @ChasingBliss!


Aww thank you. And to think I didnt want all those big ole parts when she did it initially. But she told me that my hair type needed it and that I would appreciate it when they grew longer. She said my locks would be strong. And they are.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 23, 2017)

mstar said:


> Oooh if you remember her name, let me know!
> 
> My hairdresser told me in the beginning to keep them thin if I wanted the option of wearing wigs. But as a thin-haired girl, I couldn't resist the idea of creating thick, lush locs. Now I'm kinda stuck with them.


BronzedGoddess01 has the most hits.
If you search locs under a wig a multitude of vids pop up. They use something called the loc layering method.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 24, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> So are you saying that you started your locs because of circumstances/life events?  Its tough! Im so sorry you feel this way. What about it arent you enjoying exactly? IIRC you mentioned that your SO wasnt a fan of locs. Do you think that is affecting your journey as well?


I was just wanting a fresh start and to try something I always wanted to do. And I'm a person that connects things to emotions that that I am feeling at the time. And it just feels like so many bad things are happening right now for me to enjoy them. And me and SO just recently broke up so it's adding to it.


----------



## KimPossibli (Jun 24, 2017)

what did you guys do when a twist falls out in the first stages?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 24, 2017)

KimPossibli said:


> what did you guys do when a twist falls out in the first stages?


Retwist it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 24, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I was just wanting a fresh start and to try something I always wanted to do. And I'm a person that connects things to emotions that that I am feeling at the time. And it just feels like so many bad things are happening right now for me to enjoy them. And me and SO just recently broke up so it's adding to it.


Im super sorry about everything thats happening. Wishing you love and light my dear.


----------



## MrsMe (Jun 24, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I was just wanting a fresh start and to try something I always wanted to do. And I'm a person that connects things to emotions that that I am feeling at the time. And it just feels like so many bad things are happening right now for me to enjoy them. And me and SO just recently broke up so it's adding to it.


Give them a few more weeks. Your emotions and your current circumstances are temporary. Let that hair grow and see it as a symbol of your continued strength within.
I hope everything gets better for you soon!


----------



## MrsMe (Jun 24, 2017)

My sisterlocks are irritating me, especially in the front. 
My hair in the front has always been on the thinner side but I never thought it was softer. 
I assumed all of my hair would grow at the same rate, and be the same length because it does grow but boy, was I wrong.
My locs in the front just won't mature and look half as short as my hair in the back.
 I finally realized they are looser than the rest of my head and the hair just keeps shedding. 

Any tips to help speed up the process in the front?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 24, 2017)

MrsMe said:


> My sisterlocks are irritating me, especially in the front.
> My hair in the front has always been on the thinner side but I never thought it was softer.
> I assumed all of my hair would grow at the same rate, and be the same length because it does grow but boy, was I wrong.
> My locs in the front just won't mature and look half as short as my hair in the back.
> ...


Same struggle. Mine just started to bud in April in the front....and it was pretty much a year by that point. Its literally a waiting game.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 24, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Im super sorry about everything thats happening. Wishing you love and light my dear.





MrsMe said:


> Give them a few more weeks. Your emotions and your current circumstances are temporary. Let that hair grow and see it as a symbol of your continued strength within.
> I hope everything gets better for you soon!


 Thank you ladies so much!


----------



## MrsMe (Jun 24, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Same struggle. Mine just started to bud in April in the front....and it was pretty much a year by that point. Its literally a waiting game.


Ugh, next month will make a year for me. I'm so tired of the faux bang.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 26, 2017)

Is it me or does it seem like traditional locs, lock faster than sisterlocks? I see people who get traditional locks and their hair seems to loc within a few months. And then I see people with sisterlocks who have had them for a year or more and their hair still isn't loced all the way.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 28, 2017)

MrsMe said:


> My sisterlocks are irritating me, especially in the front.
> My hair in the front has always been on the thinner side but I never thought it was softer.
> I assumed all of my hair would grow at the same rate, and be the same length because it does grow but boy, was I wrong.
> My locs in the front just won't mature and look half as short as my hair in the back.
> ...



My front is looser as well and some of them still had loose ends for over a year. I just waited it out. They will mature with time


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 28, 2017)

I've been seriously neglecting my hair since the baby arrived. I did an aloe vera juice/coconut oil prepoo yesterday and these are the after pics. I'll be 3 years locked in August


----------



## msdeevee (Jun 29, 2017)

I'm not directing this to anyone in particular. Getting Sisterlocks is such a big decision. I researched and read and looked at YT videos for months before I made my final decision.

It's in most cases a final permanent solution and SL's cost a grip if you have more than 3-4" of hair especially in NY. Where I live.

I dont understand when people make the decision and then after committing the time and paying the money they say they're over it because they're hair is not doing what they think it should be doing. 

I read and my consultant told me that all of my locks  would not grow at the same pace. Most of us have different textures in our head so some parts may lock faster than others. Also, our locks may settle before they are locked n mature. I'm 11 months in 7/25 will be a year for me. My consultant told me that my locks are settled but they are not mature and I'm happy with that. 

The most important part of this process is to be patient. No matter what type of locks you have it will not happen overnight unless you have faux locks. 

I love my locks even though I Want the length and the look , I know it will take time. Honestly my hair is growing at a fast pace.  Just discovered today that I can now sport a short  ponytail and I went to Nordstrom to buy a bunch of colorful ponytail holders.Be patient , enjoy every phase and really think before any of us make a rash decision to cut their locks off. 

Like I said at the beginning this is not addressed to any one person so don't tell me how stupid I am . This is just my personal opinion because I've seen it elsewhere.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 29, 2017)

I really am thankful for this thread! I am feeling better this week than I was last week. I went on the Sisterlocks group page on Facebook and looked at all the pictures, and I had to remind myself why I went through with the decision I did. I feel like part of the reason I wasn't enjoying the journey as much was because I was worried about my then SO. I wanted them to grow and loc faster so I could convince him that they would look good. So the whole time I was self conscious of the way I looked. Now that he is gone, I'm starting to enjoy my journey again. I'm enjoying the different stages my hair is going through and just looking at how different my hair looks compared to how it looked after the install.

I'm glad I went through with my install and didn't let my now ex talk me out of it. I don't believe in letting people who may or may not be in your life a year from now talk you out of anything you want to do. I've been wanting Sisterlocks for 7 years and I am happy to finally have them! It will be three months next month, and I'm looking forward to what month 3 will bring.


----------



## Arian (Jun 29, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I really am thankful for this thread! I am feeling better this week than I was last week. I went on the Sisterlocks group page on Facebook and looked at all the pictures, and I had to remind myself why I went through with the decision I did. I feel like part of the reason I wasn't enjoying the journey as much was because I was worried about my then SO. I wanted them to grow and loc faster so I could convince him that they would look good. So the whole time I was self conscious of the way I looked. Now that he is gone, I'm starting to enjoy my journey again. I'm enjoying the different stages my hair is going through and just looking at how different my hair looks compared to how it looked after the install.
> 
> I'm glad I went through with my install and didn't let my now ex talk me out of it. I don't believe in letting people who may or may not be in your life a year from now talk you out of anything you want to do. I've been wanting Sisterlocks for 7 years and I am happy to finally have them! It will be three months next month, and I'm looking forward to what month 3 will bring.



Awesome! Keep going!


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 29, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Is it me or does it seem like traditional locs, lock faster than sisterlocks? I see people who get traditional locks and their hair seems to loc within a few months. And then I see people with sisterlocks who have had them for a year or more and their hair still isn't loced all the way.



I think traditional locks do lock faster. When I was loose if my hair was twisted it took everything to keep my hair from locking but with the sisterlocks I was shocked portions of my hair took over a year to mature and I still have slippage on some of my edges


----------



## Nicarie (Jul 1, 2017)

*Please answer the following questions:

1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
Since 2002
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
Spiritual reasons 
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
For life
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
Freeform *


----------



## KimPossibli (Jul 1, 2017)

Got my first retwist. 

I'm happy


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 2, 2017)

Meridian1944 said:


> *Please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
> Since 2002
> ...




1. Since July 25,2016

2. I had been a loose natural for about 14 years. I thought I had 4c natural hair and it just became too much to take care of. I have tried every product & method out there to make my hair do what it's just not  gonna do. I tried wigs & weaves , just not for me. I don't know how so many of us do it on a daily basis. To make a long story short I tried every method & style. I wanted to do locks years ago but thought about what "people" would say kept me from my decision. After going through a rough time in my personal life I decided it's time to do me.

3. For life or some unforeseen occurrence like a health issue.

4. Sisterlocks


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2017)

I don't think I'm going to worry about retwists for a while. I'm about to start going hard on my workouts. I may consider interlocking if my new growth gets out of hand.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 3, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I think traditional locks do lock faster. When I was loose if my hair was twisted it took everything to keep my hair from locking but with the sisterlocks I was shocked portions of my hair took over a year to mature and I still have slippage on some of my edges


I'm glad I'm not the only one that noticed this. I wonder what makes the difference


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 3, 2017)

I keep forgetting to ask has anybody dealt with postpartum shedding? I'm not sure what/when to expect shedding and if there's anything I can do to prevent it


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 3, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I keep forgetting to ask has anybody dealt with postpartum shedding? I'm not sure what/when to expect shedding and if there's anything I can do to prevent it



I was just wondering about this in general.
Wouldnt it just make your locs thicker? Since all the shed hair is essentially being trapped within the loc (besides your edges obviously).


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 3, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I was just wondering about this in general.
> Wouldnt it just make your locs thicker? Since all the shed hair is essentially being trapped within the loc (besides your edges obviously).



I had a ton of new growth in my last reti. My hair is definitely thicker now but I'm worried it's all going to fall out


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 3, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I had a ton of new growth in my last reti. My hair is definitely thicker now but I'm worried it's all going to fall out



http://curlynugrowth.com/4-tips-overcome-postpartum-hair-loss/

I follow this lady on IG. She recently had another baby since this blog post and she has locs. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 3, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> http://curlynugrowth.com/4-tips-overcome-postpartum-hair-loss/
> 
> I follow this lady on IG. She recently had another baby since this blog post and she has locs. Hopefully this helps.



Thanks!


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 3, 2017)

I always get excited when it's time for a retighten! My hair gets really frizzy looking at the front, I know I will probably like the frizzy look as my sisterlocks nature. But right now I enjoy the neatness of the look of the grid. I can't wait to see how much length I will have after the retighten too.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 7, 2017)

I'll be glad to get out of the slippage stage. Just washed my hair for my retighten tomorrow and two in the front have slipped. One looks like it has come undone completely, matter of fact it looks like the same one that slipped last month. It's just ugh! Frustrating!! At least the rest of them are doing fine.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 10, 2017)

I got my hair retightened on Saturday and I'm amazed at how much my hair has grown. I probably won't post comparison pics until after my retighten next month when I will be at the four month mark.


----------



## KimPossibli (Jul 20, 2017)

my hair looks so crazy... 

I feel like they are looser than the first month... 

the roots are super puffy

it refuses to lay down 

issamess! 

I'm so tempted to go for a retwist...


----------



## mochalocks (Jul 24, 2017)

Do you ladies curl your locs?, besides permrods, what other products do you all use?


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 25, 2017)

mochalocks said:


> Do you ladies curl your locs?, besides permrods, what other products do you all use?



I curl my Sisterlocks from time to time with old fashioned sponge rollers. 
I also use Lock loops. 

I have used those pillow rollers from Target and I did a braidout for the first time since being locked I love it. braidouts also control the frizz . So I'll probably be doing that after every wash.

Hey, today is my 1 year lockaversary. The best hair decision of my life.


----------



## mochalocks (Jul 25, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> I curl my Sisterlocks from time to time with old fashioned sponge rollers.
> I also use Lock loops.
> 
> I have used those pillow rollers from Target and I did a braidout for the first time since being locked I love it. braidouts also control the frizz . So I'll probably be doing that after every wash.
> ...




I never heard of lock loops.  I'll look them up. 

Congrats on your 1 year anniversary.  My locs made 1 year the end of April.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 25, 2017)

I second the loc loops. I needed 2 packs


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 2, 2017)

Having a love/hate relationship with my hair right now. I'm just looking for more length. Right now I am feeling so ugly, especially after this past weekend when my friends were talking about my Sisterlocks. They were saying I need to get my money back, they thought my hair was just a fro, and how bad it looked. I saw a woman with a short hair cut with relaxed hair and it made me miss my short cut I had last year. I know I will get over this and it just comes with the territory. But I am not feeling beautiful right now


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Having a love/hate relationship with my hair right now. I'm just looking for more length. Right now I am feeling so ugly, especially after this past weekend when my friends were talking about my Sisterlocks. They were saying I need to get my money back, they thought my hair was just a fro, and how bad it looked. I saw a woman with a short hair cut with relaxed hair and it made me miss my short cut I had last year. I know I will get over this and it just comes with the territory. But I am not feeling beautiful right now



Your friends??! They should be encouraging you through all the stages because it is a journey for you. I get being "100" but...


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2017)

Question: Does anyone see an issue with using Jane Carter Leave In as a daily spritz?


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 2, 2017)

Arian said:


> Your friends??! They should be encouraging you through all the stages because it is a journey for you. I get being "100" but...


Yes, like one was adamant about them not being Sisterlocks. And I'm like I know they are and I know what I paid for. They aren't loced yet because I've only had them since April. But yeah I honestly don't get some people.


----------



## mochalocks (Aug 2, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Yes, like one was adamant about them not being Sisterlocks. And I'm like I know they are and I know what I paid for. They aren't loced yet because I've only had them since April. But yeah I honestly don't get some people.




Pay them no mind, before you know it they will be all over you when your locs get longer.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 3, 2017)

mochalocks said:


> Pay them no mind, before you know it they will be all over you when your locs get longer.


Oh yes, I'm waiting for the day when hair is hanging everywhere! They won't be able to tell me anything!


----------



## nothidden (Aug 3, 2017)

Finally!!  Est. 7/29. 

Though I was intimidated by the small size of Sisterlocks, I fell in love with the versatility and fullness...I LOVE them!!


----------



## mochalocks (Aug 3, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Oh yes, I'm waiting for the day when hair is hanging everywhere! They won't be able to tell me anything!




Exactly.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 3, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Finally!!  Est. 7/29.
> 
> Though I was intimidated by the small size of Sisterlocks, I fell in love with the versatility and fullness...I LOVE them!!
> 
> View attachment 406849


Welcome to the Sisterlock family!!


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Aug 8, 2017)

This is me an my locs. My loctician said I can't have thick locs because I have soft hair but I would love you ladies to offer me tips and suggestions


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 8, 2017)

FlyyBohemian said:


> This is me an my locs. My loctician said I can't have thick locs because I have soft hair but I would love you ladies to offer me tips and suggestions


She meant fine and low density hair i hope. How your hair "feels" has nothing to do with the size locs you can achieve. It looks to me like you can def have thick locs by combining them but the end result wont be lot of them which IMO i dont necessarily care for on someone with fine low density hair. Better off having smaller but more locs. I love yours


ETA: would semi free forming work for you? (Not retwistibg for 3-6 months) I think it yields thicker locs for some not all. Been reading mixed reviews. would love to be a semi free former but its still too early because my roots marry.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 8, 2017)

was finally able to get a hippy hair beach pic...sort of  the front still acting a fool but the majority if not all are at least budding now and trying to thicken up.


----------



## mochalocks (Aug 8, 2017)

FlyyBohemian said:


> This is me an my locs. My loctician said I can't have thick locs because I have soft hair but I would love you ladies to offer me tips and suggestions




You can get thick locs by combining, and semi free-forming.


----------



## .:Eden:. (Aug 14, 2017)

After almost 7yrs of being a loose haired natural, I believe I'm ready to lock my hair. 

I've been researching sisterlock and microlock stylists in my area, but I didn't think it would be THAT expensive. Upwards of $1000+ (dense BSL), not including retightening every 6-8 weeks. 

I'm more of a DIY kinda girl so I'm going to bite the bullet and install microlocs myself. I most likely won't start until next month, but I'm excited nonetheless.


----------



## Oasis (Aug 16, 2017)

When I first started my locs my hair was BSL but shrank up to my ears/neck. I was in the military at the time and that would not fly so I added extensions like a week after starting. It wasn’t recommended to add extensions until the hair was fully locked but I do what I want.

After sticking by me for 3 years they have decided to start slipping out. In public. Like, at work. Or at the airport. At the same time they all just said **** it. 

I decided to remove the rest and was met with a few surprises:

-      My hair in the front grows super slow. There is a significant difference in length after removing the extensions.

-      My hair in the back grows really fast and my real dreads are nearly BSL.

-      My ends are jet black. My roots are black but my hair eventually turns an ugly shade of brown. I guess the extensions shielded my hair from the sun so each loc is black – brown – black.


----------



## Arian (Aug 16, 2017)

Some of my locs in the back refuse to loc at the roots... I even feel where I have a small amount of "free" hair hanging out back there. I am not sure how that happened or what to do about it. I could get a fresh retwist and these same two locs would unravel at the roots and feel wavy. 

I have been taking MSM lately, so I hope it is not preventing my hair from locking.


----------



## Nicarie (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone follow Yanni the Locologist's channel? She has a very low key approach to locing. I've been using her techniques since February '17 and I've seen a huge improvement.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 20, 2017)

Ladies I am so butt hurt right now and mad at myself! I've been wearing this wig on the weekends, and when I took it down I notice that a lot of my Sisterlocks in the front around my edges are slipping out and in my nape area as well where the wig cap rests. I'm mad because I knew better and should have been braiding my hair down prior to putting the wig on. Thus far I haven't had any issues with slippage just one coming out, and now this. I'm hurt because I wanted all my hair to loc at the same time. Thankfully my retighten is this week. No more wigs for me!


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 22, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Ladies I am so butt hurt right now and mad at myself! I've been wearing this wig on the weekends, and when I took it down I notice that a lot of my Sisterlocks in the front around my edges are slipping out and in my nape area as well where the wig cap rests. I'm mad because I knew better and should have been braiding my hair down prior to putting the wig on. Thus far I haven't had any issues with slippage just one coming out, and now this. I'm hurt because I wanted all my hair to loc at the same time. Thankfully my retighten is this week. No more wigs for me!



@mz.rae...What!!! Why did you start with the wigs?  From what I've read and researched wigs will inhibit your hair from locking.

You have beautiful Sisterlocks. Let them flourish. After your retight pamper your locks . Get some advice from your consultant and follow it. She knows your hair better than you or at least that's what the training teaches them. Every time I went for my retights I would ask my consultant questions about my hair, what her opinions were and where did she think I was in the locking phase. I'm 13 months in now and I've never had any slippage or other serious issues. I did everything she told me to do.

My Sisterlocks are not mature but she told me their settled. I can now wash my hair gently without braiding & banding and I was desperate to color my greys so she told me how to do that safely. Sisterlocks is an investment we have to protect. Barring any serious health issue or other life changing event I plan on keeping my locks for life. 

What are you planning for your locks? Are you on any of the Sisterlock Facebook sites?  You can get a lot of help & advice there.

Sorry for the long rant I mean well.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 22, 2017)

Arian said:


> Some of my locs in the back refuse to loc at the roots... I even feel where I have a small amount of "free" hair hanging out back there. I am not sure how that happened or what to do about it. I could get a fresh retwist and these same two locs would unravel at the roots and feel wavy.
> 
> I have been taking MSM lately, so I hope it is not preventing my hair from locking.



My edges took forever to loc and the shorter ones unraveled a few times before locing. ITA with the above poster leave the wigs and stick to simple styles (i.e. avoid braid outs, etc) while they're babies. Once they're more mature you can do more to them without damaging them


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 22, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> @mz.rae...What!!! Why did you start with the wigs?  From what I've read and researched wigs will inhibit your hair from locking.
> 
> You have beautiful Sisterlocks. Let them flourish. After your retight pamper your locks . Get some advice from your consultant and follow it. She knows your hair better than you or at least that's what the training teaches them. Every time I went for my retights I would ask my consultant questions about my hair, what her opinions were and where did she think I was in the locking phase. I'm 13 months in now and I've never had any slippage or other serious issues. I did everything she told me to do.
> 
> ...


I just started wearing wigs over the weekend for some length, I got tired of the short hair. And yes I'm in three Sisterlock groups on Facebook that have been helpful though I don't really post in them. I guess right now I'm really self conscious of the keloid on my ear that is keeping me from enjoying my short locs. Hopefully I will be getting it removed from my ear soon, till then I can't wait for when my hair is long enough to cover it up.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 23, 2017)

@mz.rae, I understand. 

I thought my short starter locks were going to embarrass me . I bought literally a drawer full of headbands and wraps but after the first week I said forget it.

In the 13 months I've had my locks they have doubled in length. I started with 3-4" inches and now it's 8" and growing fast. I can do a lot more than I could when I started out.

Your locks will grow fast too. Time will fly, You'll see.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 25, 2017)

I just got my retighten yesterday, and I am back in love with my hair. It looks like I've gained some length. I will post a four month update picture soon.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 26, 2017)

I forgot to post my 3 year anniversary was this week. I'm working on uploading pics since photobucket is no longer an option


----------



## Oasis (Aug 26, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I forgot to post my 3 year anniversary was this week. I'm working on uploading pics since photobucket is no longer an option


what happened to photobucket?


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 27, 2017)

Oasis said:


> what happened to photobucket?



Now they're charging. I refuse to pay for photobucket of all things


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 28, 2017)

Looking at these pictures is really showing me how much my hair has grown. I'm getting ready to go into my fifth month being sisterlocked.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 29, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Ladies I am so butt hurt right now and mad at myself! I've been wearing this wig on the weekends, and when I took it down I notice that a lot of my Sisterlocks in the front around my edges are slipping out and in my nape area as well where the wig cap rests. I'm mad because I knew better and should have been braiding my hair down prior to putting the wig on. Thus far I haven't had any issues with slippage just one coming out, and now this. I'm hurt because I wanted all my hair to loc at the same time. Thankfully my retighten is this week. No more wigs for me!


When my Sisterlocks were established, I used to wear a LocSoc at night and while working out.  I stopped using it because I believe the band was wreaking havoc on my perimeter.  Things are a lot better now that I use a plain old satin scarf.

On another note, I think I'm one and done w/the SisterLock starter shampoo.  I haven't experienced an itchy scalp since allowing my hair to grow the past 3 years.  After one use of the starter shampoo, my hair itches daily, and I've noticed scalp buildup and flaking.  I will be switching to either DIY soap nut shampoo or Cush Cosmetics' mango babassu shampoo bar.  They both leave my hair rough enough to tangle but w/NO buildup or itching.  I will probably followup with an aloe vera juice/rose water rinse.


----------



## mochalocks (Sep 2, 2017)

Two strand twisted my locs.  I love it!  My hair grew so much too.


----------



## Growinpainz (Sep 3, 2017)

Haven't been on this side in a long time

I started my sisterlock journey last July but took them down and had them reinstalled this past April. The first consultant rushed and only put 200 in. I was pissssssssed and hurt and frustrated. A nice lady saw my story on facebook and reached out to me to help me take down and redo them. I've been through so much with this hair that I've considered shaving it all off. The only thing stopping me is knowing what the outcome will be if I'm patient.


----------



## Arian (Sep 3, 2017)

I got color this weekend. It was time for a change. I am excited.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 9, 2017)

Arian said:


> View attachment 409673
> 
> I got color this weekend. It was time for a change. I am excited.



I love the color


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 10, 2017)

Fixed. See below


----------



## Arian (Sep 10, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> I love the color



Thank you!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 15, 2017)

Ok let's try this again. I'm trying imgur this time
Day 2 vs year 3 comparison shots


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 15, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> Ok let's try this again. I'm trying imgur this time
> Day 2 vs year 3 comparison shots


Love your progress!!!


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 16, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Love your progress!!!



Thanks! Now I feel like I can set length goals lol


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 16, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> Thanks! Now I feel like I can set length goals lol


Lol! I can't wait for when I get to that point.


----------



## acapnleo (Sep 16, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> was finally able to get a hippy hair beach pic...sort of  the front still acting a fool but the majority if not all are at least budding now and trying to thicken up.
> 
> View attachment 407379



@BillsBackerz67 didn't realize you had locs

Nice pic, looks pretty


----------



## Arian (Sep 17, 2017)

Have we posted our loc maintenance regimens somewhere in this thread? To include products, frequency of retwist, etc?

I am curious. Looking for better ways to take care of my hair in between retwists.

Storytime: I have had to change locticians several times and I am wondering if I need to start learning how to retwist my own hair. I am just having some difficulty right now.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 17, 2017)

acapnleo said:


> @BillsBackerz67 didn't realize you had locs
> 
> Nice pic, looks pretty


Thank youIt will be 18 months in November.


----------



## KinkyRN (Sep 18, 2017)

Thanks to you ladies for having this thread. I started my bay locs on 9/9 after wanting locs for years!! I am enjoying the ease of getting up and going. I will be dependent on my stylist until I get enough length to care for them myself. I have thin hair so I will probably re twist every 6-8 weeks. Please keep the info coming I need it.


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm thinking about using a clarifying shampoo my next wash. And instead of braiding my hair I want to use twists, as I can't for the life of me braid loose at my scalp. I hope the twists will be as secure as the braids so I don't experience any slippage. My birthday is this weekend and I am trying to figure out how to style my hair.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2017)

Arian said:


> Have we posted our loc maintenance regimens somewhere in this thread? To include products, frequency of retwist, etc?
> 
> I am curious. Looking for better ways to take care of my hair in between retwists.
> 
> Storytime: I have had to change locticians several times and I am wondering if I need to start learning how to retwist my own hair. I am just having some difficulty right now.



I don't think we posted our  regimens. I'll post later.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 20, 2017)

Arian said:


> Have we posted our loc maintenance regimens somewhere in this thread? To include products, frequency of retwist, etc?
> 
> I am curious. Looking for better ways to take care of my hair in between retwists.
> 
> Storytime: I have had to change locticians several times and I am wondering if I need to start learning how to retwist my own hair. I am just having some difficulty right now.




Mine can be summed up in one sentence. Retwist every 4 weeks, oil and water mist every few days, tie up at night.


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 20, 2017)

I'm 3 months in... 

I've started doing some rough retwist myself since I'm not committed to going to my logician regularly... 

I wear a head wrap when I feel like.. or I just wear my fuzzy almost locs and call it a style. 

current trying a rosewater, vit. e, macadamia oil mist as my general moisturizer.  .. the vit. e oil feels super goopy though... 

I'm still enjoying this journey  

oh I have two sections at the back that refuse to tangle... I'm over them tbh.. if they don't dont start behaving by end of September I'm going to braid em up and let them loc like that.


----------



## Oasis (Sep 21, 2017)

my regimen:
-wash every 2ish weeks (any shampoo and conditioner will do)
-retwist every 4 weeks to 3 months with aloe vera gel (i usually only retwist the front half)
-moisturize with coconut oil and water when i remember (which is never )
-wash with baking soda and acv when my hair feels especially dirty

----
my hair is uber nappy and completely locked after a couple months. hell, even after a month you couldn't tell i had twists. however, none of my ends are locked. they end in lil curly Qs that i could never manage to get when i was loose.


----------



## KinkyRN (Sep 23, 2017)

This is my second week in starter locs and I washed my hair. I knew I wouldn't make 4 weeks. I even retwisted it. Itlooks okay. At least it's not fuzzy. Shejust lost a customer. YouTube university strikes again.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2017)

My regimen: KISS, Keeping it Super Simple.

I rinse my hair with water every 3-4 days, sometimes more often
Shampoo every 2 weeks
Spritz with distilled water/Rosewater/AVJ  when I can remember
Loc detox 2-3 a year. I've read that it's recommended once a year but I do it more often because I'm around a lot of trucks and exhaust fumes.
I wear a satin loc bonnet every night
I'll probably start wearing my headwraps during the Fall and Winter


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 1, 2017)

Anyone follow JoyceMD on youtube? she is also bindi_mark on IG. I believe she is taking down her locs and she has a heck of a lot of them.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 6, 2017)

Ugh my retighten appointment keeps getting pushed back due to my consultant having surgery. I’ll be 8 or 9 weeks post retighten when I go to see her. I look like a rag a muffin about the head lol. I can’t believe I will be sisterlocked for six months come the 8th of this month. Those that were saying time goes fast weren’t lying. I do still bounce back and forth between wanting to combine my locs and making them traditionals. But then I see someone with long beautiful Sisterlocks and I remember the look I was going for. I just can’t wait for when I can color my hair, but I probably won’t do that till I’m pass the one or two year mark. I’ve been wanting to color my hair red, as I love red locs on people.


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 9, 2017)

Going for my retight assist today.

My consultant now offers a new service. I took the retight class at my 11 month mark. I always knew I wanted to self maintain as much as I love my consultant I’ve never been a salon person. 

It takes a while though to get the hang of self maintaining. No matter how much I clip & separate my locks apart I still manage to catch a hair from its neighbor.

My consultant now offers a 1 or 2 hour assist where she will do your perimeter or repair your mishaps. I’m so happy for that.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 9, 2017)

It's always so weird to me, how soft some of my Sisterlocks in the front feel after a wash. It makes me thing they are coming a loose. But once they dry and shrink back up they feel how they normally feel.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 9, 2017)

Sorry for double posting. But I just felt the need to say, that I am so glad I got my Sisterlocks. I am so glad I didn’t listen to the people that said locs only look good on men or butch lesbians. I’m glad I did what I wanted! And it’s funny all those people that were saying all those things to me are no longer a part of my life. Which is why I’ve always always had the belief of doing what it is that you want to do and not listening to temporary people who may or may not be in your life a year from now. And I’m glad I didn’t allow my temporary emotions cause me to take my hair down. Now I am in month six of being sisterlocked and I am still in love with my hair!!


----------



## Transformer (Oct 13, 2017)

Having a lot of issues with lumps forming in the hair at the back.  It's softest section---my kinky front has no lumps.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 16, 2017)

Just learned a technique to move and flatten the lumps.  May not have to resort to cutting the REST of  my hair after all.


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 17, 2017)

Transformer said:


> Having a lot of issues with lumps forming in the hair at the back.  It's softest section---my kinky front has no lumps.



When you say lumps do you mean bunching?

I had a little bit of it . I think because I colored my hair but it didn’t bother me so much. Then I found YT vids about it and 1 of the methods helped me out .


----------



## Transformer (Oct 17, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> When you say lumps do you mean bunching?
> 
> I had a little bit of it . I think because I colored my hair but it didn’t bother me so much. Then I found YT vids about it and 1 of the methods helped me out .




Yes, the correct terminology is bunching.   Like this---image is from BING.  My curly ends doubled back and created thick ends.







 My loctician says it is the way my hair is locking but I disagree.  So off to Youtube and Goggle I went.  Find the method of stretching the lock and then agitating the lock to  move the bunching or lump to the end.

Which method are you using?

Also, just started using the Sisterlock Herbal Spray and Moisturizing Cream.  In the past, I was told not to use any products but my locks were parched.  I like the feel of them now.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 17, 2017)

I think I might have to start blow drying after wash to prevent the ends from curling back into the shaft.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 20, 2017)

some of my locs are starting to feel and look like locs! 

lol I swear two are looking all mature... 

of course I still have two that just wanna be own way but... oh well 

Is anyone putting glycerin in their locs? thoughts? one of the youtubers I follow does this.


----------



## mstar (Oct 20, 2017)

Transformer said:


> Yes, the correct terminology is bunching.   Like this---image is from BING.  My curly ends doubled back and created thick ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I have that too. I finally added some curly hair to the ends of a few of my locs, and the curls started to fold on themselves after a few months. Were you successful in stretching them back out?


----------



## mstar (Oct 20, 2017)

KimPossibli said:


> Is anyone putting glycerin in their locs? thoughts? one of the youtubers I follow does this.


I honestly use whatever I feel like using on my hair...which is oftentimes nothing.  But I do like to keep them moisturized, and I use whatever's handy (my fave is Oyin products, and that Shea Moisture loc butter). Sometimes I like to get them all greased up good with multiple layers of products, and other times I use nothing in between wash days. I have zero buildup, no lint, and none of the problems sometimes associated with locs.

I think many people make it so much harder than it needs to be. Definitely go ahead and use glycerin if that's what you feel moved to do! I would use it in a spray bottle with rosewater.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 20, 2017)

mstar said:


> I honestly use whatever I feel like using on my hair...which is oftentimes nothing.  But I do like to keep them moisturized, and I use whatever's handy (my fave is Oyin products, and that Shea Moisture loc butter). Sometimes I like to get them all greased up good with multiple layers of products, and other times I use nothing in between wash days. I have zero buildup, no lint, and none of the problems sometimes associated with locs.
> 
> I think many people make it so much harder than it needs to be. Definitely go ahead and use glycerin if that's what you feel moved to do! I would use it in a spray bottle with rosewater.



lol thank you for being so matter of fact... 
its true i'm a bit of an over thinker. 

I'm currently using lavender water, will add it to that.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 20, 2017)

mstar said:


> Oh, I have that too. I finally added some curly hair to the ends of a few of my locs, and the curls started to fold on themselves after a few months. Were you successful in stretching them back out?



A bit, but I think I'm either going to unravel the lock or cut it above the bunching.


----------



## futurelonglocks (Oct 22, 2017)

Hey ladies! I am really to take the plunge to sister locks! I have admired locs for so long- when I met my husband he had long drool worthy locs. I’ve been natural for almost 10 years and I am tired of this hair phase in my life. I’m just over it. I knew I was over it when I realized that I’ve been in different protective styles for the last 4 months. Anyway I’m in the process of scheduling some consultations/ do you guys have any advice or questions that you think will be important to ask? 
I believe my current length is 11-12 inches and I won’t be cutting short in order to install. Next week I am getting a trim, protein/conditioning treatments to make sure my hair is in top condition prior to locking.


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 22, 2017)

Transformer said:


> Yes, the correct terminology is bunching.   Like this---image is from BING.  My curly ends doubled back and created thick ends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late response. Since I’m not into all the products and hocus pocus with my hair anymore since being locked I’m not in this forum much anymore. 

Yes, that’s bunching and I found I had great results with the “crank” method. 

I don’t know how to embed a link but I’m sure you’ve seen how they hold the lock above the bunched spot and then crank it . I find that method helps me to flatten out the bunching for the most part. It really doesn’t bother me that much . I just consider it a part of the locking process. I do want my locks to grow out in a somewhat smooth cylindrical shape though so I try to keep them uniform as I can in the locking process.  I’m afraid to and don’t want to cut off perfectly good hair. 

I also use the SL herbal spray at times after receiving it in the retight kit. I also use the daily conditioning spray from the Video Locktitian from time to time or just spritz with distilled water & rosewater solution. I love the fact that Sisterlocks don’t need a lot of products. I have a garbage bag full of products leftover from the days when I frequented this forum & was trying everything to make my hair do what it was never gonna do. 

That doesn’t include a drawer full of steamers, flat irons, blow dryers, curling irons and the rest.


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 22, 2017)

futurelonglocks said:


> Hey ladies! I am really to take the plunge to sister locks! I have admired locs for so long- when I met my husband he had long drool worthy locs. I’ve been natural for almost 10 years and I am tired of this hair phase in my life. I’m just over it. I knew I was over it when I realized that I’ve been in different protective styles for the last 4 months. Anyway I’m in the process of scheduling some consultations/ do you guys have any advice or questions that you think will be important to ask?
> I believe my current length is 11-12 inches and I won’t be cutting short in order to install. Next week I am getting a trim, protein/conditioning treatments to make sure my hair is in top condition prior to locking.



A good consultant will answer all your questions that you haven’t  even thought of at your consultation. Look on the Sisterlocks.com website and also join 1 of the Facebook groups. I’m in Sisterlocked & lovin’ it.

I looked at YT videos for over a month sometimes up all night before my install. Doing all of that will answer all your questions and concerns and help you to know what to ask for your personal circumstance. 

I researched so much on my own that when I went to my first consultation I knew she was the one for me . Now, 15 months later I have not 1 regret.


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 22, 2017)

Transformer said:


> I think I might have to start blow drying after wash to prevent the ends from curling back into the shaft.




Have you tried braid outs after washing to prevent the curling back?

I don’t have that problem but I do have the frizzies and I find doing braid outs after washing really controls that.


----------



## Transformer (Oct 22, 2017)

futurelonglocks said:


> Hey ladies! I am really to take the plunge to sister locks! I have admired locs for so long- when I met my husband he had long drool worthy locs. I’ve been natural for almost 10 years and I am tired of this hair phase in my life. I’m just over it. I knew I was over it when I realized that I’ve been in different protective styles for the last 4 months. Anyway I’m in the process of scheduling some consultations/ do you guys have any advice or questions that you think will be important to ask?
> I believe my current length is 11-12 inches and I won’t be cutting short in order to install. Next week I am getting a trim, protein/conditioning treatments to make sure my hair is in top condition prior to locking.




Go or it and good luck.  My hair was form 12-16 inches at installed.  A few weeks prior I had trimmed about 5 inches off and wasn't willing to cut down to the 5-8 inches requested for installation.


----------



## futurelonglocks (Oct 22, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> A good consultant will answer all your questions that you haven’t  even thought of at your consultation. Look on the Sisterlocks.com website and also join 1 of the Facebook groups. I’m in Sisterlocked & lovin’ it.
> 
> I looked at YT videos for over a month sometimes up all night before my install. Doing all of that will answer all your questions and concerns and help you to know what to ask for your personal circumstance.
> 
> I researched so much on my own that when I went to my first consultation I knew she was the one for me . Now, 15 months later I have not 1 regret.



Yes I have been stalking YouTube and IG. Lol. That’s what I do in my free time, looking at the different stages and lengths. Only thing I haven’t done is joing a Facebook group. My only worry is about the initial installation- I don’t like the scalpiness but I do have pretty dense hair.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 23, 2017)

Trying to find a oil to put on my scalp to help with dryness as the colder months approach.


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 23, 2017)

futurelonglocks said:


> Yes I have been stalking YouTube and IG. Lol. That’s what I do in my free time, looking at the different stages and lengths. Only thing I haven’t done is joing a Facebook group. My only worry is about the initial installation- I don’t like the scalpiness but I do have pretty dense hair.



You won’t have outstanding scalpiness. I was worried about that also when I was first installed. I bought a bunch of wraps & headbands but after about 2 days I said forget this and I let my 4”locks fly free. I have dense hair too. No issue.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 23, 2017)

Had a dream that a few of my locs were just there hanging by a thread of hair. I'm so glad it was just a dream!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

I've been trying to contact my Loctician for the past 2 days for an appointment. She hasn't returned my calls but she posted on Instagram last night.  I can understand if she's on vacation but I need professionals to learn how to communicate with their clients.

I don't feel like going to another Loctician so I'm going to do my own retwist today.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2017)

My hair is feeling a bit dry and crunchy so I think I'm going to do a deep condition and hot oil treatment before I retwist. I know a lot of people are boycotting Shea Moisture products but I'm going to try their "Treatment Masque".


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

I don't know why I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone. I had to save them to my laptop. Anyway, I'm not seeing a lot of growth but I'm definitely seeing more thickness. I don't plan to do another retwist until January.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I don't know why I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone. I had to save them to my laptop. Anyway, I'm not seeing a lot of growth but I'm definitely seeing more thickness. I don't plan to do another retwist until January.
> View attachment 415103 View attachment 415105 View attachment 415107



Wow!! I've been following your loc journey and your locs have gotten soooo thick; like triple in size. Just beautiful


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Anyone follow JoyceMD on youtube? she is also bindi_mark on IG. I believe she is taking down her locs and she has a heck of a lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 412475



I follow her on youtube and I'm not too surprised that she is taking down her locs. She didnt seem committed to me. There's another youtuber that I follow and I am REALLY surprised that she is taking down her locs; especially after she just posted a video a month ago for her love of her locs. Like people are really pissed.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

Guinan said:


> Wow!! I've been following your loc journey and your locs have gotten soooo thick; like triple in size. Just beautiful



Thank you, Sis!


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 30, 2017)

Your locs are beautiful @Platinum


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 30, 2017)

Guinan said:


> I follow her on youtube and I'm not too surprised that she is taking down her locs. She didnt seem committed to me. There's another youtuber that I follow and I am REALLY surprised that she is taking down her locs; especially after she just posted a video a month ago for her love of her locs. Like people are really pissed.


Holy crap I didn’t know she was on the edge either! Lordt! off to read the comments


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 30, 2017)

@Platinum sheesh Louise they are so thick!  Just lovely!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 30, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I don't know why I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone. I had to save them to my laptop. Anyway, I'm not seeing a lot of growth but I'm definitely seeing more thickness. I don't plan to do another retwist until January.
> View attachment 415103 View attachment 415105 View attachment 415107



Your locs are beautiful!


----------



## Platinum (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks, @AbsyBlvd, @BillsBackerz67 , and @Foxglove! I used to wish that they were thinner but I love the size that they are now!


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 30, 2017)

Bought some Kera Care Dry and Itchy scalp hair grease for my scalp the fall and winter. My consultant said it was ok to oil the scalp just to make sure not to get any on my hair.

On a side not I’m excited to see how my hair is going to look come Spring and summer!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 5, 2017)

Nov 3rd marked 18 months loc’d (i also got a retwist)i will be participating in the #nugrowthchallenge on IG and not retwist for 8 weeks.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 5, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Nov 3rd marked 18 months loc’d (i also got a retwist)i will be participating in the #nugrowthchallenge on IG and not retwist for 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@BillsBackerz67 your locs are so thick and beautiful!


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 5, 2017)

@BillsBackerz67 I love your locs


----------



## Guinan (Nov 5, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Nov 3rd marked 18 months loc’d (i also got a retwist)i will be participating in the #nugrowthchallenge on IG and not retwist for 8 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm loving the thickness of your locs! They look shiney and healthy


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 5, 2017)

Thank you ladies. Idk why but they do not seem all that thick to me  ok ok I’ll shut up now


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 9, 2017)

Rolling into month 7.... still loving my hair. I can't wait to see how my hair is going to look at the one year mark.


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 9, 2017)

It will be longer, thicker and beautiful at your 1 year mark Mz.rae.

Now I need opinions.

I adore my Sisterlocks. I really do . I took the retight class at my 11 month mark. I’m getting it down but when you first start it can be tedious & time consuming.
Thankfully my wonderful consultant now offers a new service where she will retight the perimeter for an hour or 2 for a much lower cost.

I was thinking I would treat myself this month and go to her for a full retight. That would cost 165.00 when I tried to book the appt I see that now she adds tax on so it would cost over 172.00. In January her price will go up again to 180.00 for a retight! Tax will add on another at least 7.00.

I can afford it for now but that amount of money every 5 weeks or so adds up. That’s some people’s car payment. I need to save my money. We don’t know what the future holds.

What would y’all do?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 9, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> It will be longer, thicker and beautiful at your 1 year mark Mz.rae.
> 
> Now I need opinions.
> 
> ...



Are there other consultants in your area?


----------



## msdeevee (Nov 12, 2017)

Foxglove said:


> Are there other consultants in your area?



 Yes, I’m in NY. There are many other consultants but I️ really love mine and the quality of her work. I did book for a full retight this Thursday but it’ll probably be the last time in a while.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 12, 2017)

I decided to take the plunge and start my locs in December. I was going to do sisterlocks but I like the look of traditional locs better. I am so nervous about the first year though lol!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 13, 2017)

I love the way my ends curl up after a fresh wash. I always look at them like yes yes do your thing my sweet babies!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 14, 2017)

Playing in my hair today and I am excited because my hair is starting to look like locs! Yay!!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2017)

I think Taliah Waajid Tight Hold is definitely a keeper!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 16, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I think Taliah Waajid Tight Hold is definitely a keeper!


I hate the flaking!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 17, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I hate the flaking!



I'm surprised I haven't noticed any flakes yet.


----------



## Arian (Nov 28, 2017)

I have been quiet on the boards lately... life has a way of catching up with you. 

I think my last update was the color reveal... anyway, since then, I have experienced a little breakage.    Like, two of my ends broke off from thinness...ugh.  I knew this would happen--a part of me felt like it was a bit premature to lift my hair to a lighter color, but I just had to try something new. 

So...not going to get upset, just be proactive so that other locs won't break off at the end.  I saw those two coming a mile away though... It was literally just a ball of hair hanging on.  I am going to ask my loctician to wrap a few to give them some added strength.  Last night, I used some Jane Carter leave in and oiled with olive oil.  My hair is super soft today and feels very moisturized.  I am going to keep that routine going to ensure I don't get any unnecessary dryness.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 30, 2017)

My appointment is Friday for my starter set. Going with coils, I am ready!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 4, 2017)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> My appointment is Friday for my starter set. Going with coils, I am ready!!


How did it go?!


----------



## KimPossibli (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm 6 months in
I bought some new shampoos, hot oil treatment and the tight hold gel to celebrate. 

I visited my logician for check up and she says I'm coming along well 

I is happy


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 4, 2017)

Still in the 8 week no  retwist challenge. I’m now on week 5. So far so good. My next appt is Dec 29th. My hair has def come a lonnnnngggg way and my locs are finally matured. If I can get retwists every 8-10 weeks eventually that would be awesome. Last year around this time it was frizz frizz frizz galore After week 2  there still is frizz and always will be but def not as much.

November 2016: 2 weeks after retwist 

 


Today: Week 5


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 4, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> How did it go?!


It went really well! I will see if I can post a picture when I am on my phone. I like the way the coils look but I can tell they are going to start falling soon too and looking crazy but I invested in some head wraps LOL!


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 5, 2017)

So glad my bang is growing out, and catching up with the rest of my hair! Will try and post pics next month after my retighten.


----------



## Arian (Dec 5, 2017)

I’m loving them!


----------



## Arian (Dec 5, 2017)

My hair right now, after being oiled with an olive oil/lemon/eucalyptus oil mix. My hair loves olive oil this winter.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 5, 2017)

Arian said:


> View attachment 417909
> My hair right now, after being oiled with an olive oil/lemon/eucalyptus oil mix. My hair loves olive oil this winter.


I love your hair!! The fullness and thickness is beautiful!!


----------



## Arian (Dec 5, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I love your hair!! The fullness and thickness is beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 9, 2017)

Feeling around in my head earlier, and it feels like the hair in the middle of my head is locing!!

Sidenote: I was watching this guy on YouTube he reviews people's locs. And he had an evolution of Lil Wayne's locs and how he is balding. And for some reason the review made me sad to see how his locs are now.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 9, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Feeling around in my head earlier, and it feels like the hair in the middle of my head is locing!!
> 
> Sidenote: I was watching this guy on YouTube he reviews people's locs. And he had an evolution of Lil Wayne's locs and how he is balding. And for some reason the review made me sad to see how his locs are now.


What’s his name?


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 9, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> What’s his name?


Knot Nation


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 11, 2017)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> It went really well! I will see if I can post a picture when I am on my phone. I like the way the coils look but I can tell they are going to start falling soon too and looking crazy but I invested in some head wraps LOL!


 Still waiting


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 11, 2017)

Arian said:


> View attachment 417909
> My hair right now, after being oiled with an olive oil/lemon/eucalyptus oil mix. My hair loves olive oil this winter.


Beautiful and even though you had Issues with the color I love the way it looks


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 11, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Still waiting


How do I upload pics from an iPhone? I can’t figure it out!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 11, 2017)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> View attachment 418435 View attachment 418437


I loveeeee! I cant wait  To see them transform


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 12, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I loveeeee! I cant wait  To see them transform


 Me too, they are so skinty right now LOL


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 12, 2017)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Me too, they are so skinty right now LOL


So were mine! I hated it lmao.


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Dec 12, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> So were mine! I hated it lmao.



I didn' know you were loc'd. I plan to loc my hair next year!


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 12, 2017)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> View attachment 418435 View attachment 418437


I love it!! You're going to look so pretty with locs!


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 12, 2017)

Admiring Ledisi's locs, very pretty!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 12, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I love it!! You're going to look so pretty with locs!


Thank you!


----------



## Arian (Dec 13, 2017)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Beautiful and even though you had Issues with the color I love the way it looks


Awww, thanks! You have been sweet on this journey! And your hair is always gorgeous!


----------



## Arian (Dec 13, 2017)

Another color closeup.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 13, 2017)

Arian said:


> View attachment 418553
> Another color closeup.


 I love that color, your locs are so pretty!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 13, 2017)

I need some cute head wraps. Who has them cheap and easy to get?


----------



## PrettyBrownEyes (Dec 13, 2017)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I need some cute head wraps. Who has them cheap and easy to get?



lovelightlocs.storenvy.com


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 13, 2017)

This loc right here bothers me, it’s looser than the other ones. And it’s more soft than the other ones. I’m not sure if this is the one that my loctician fixed a few months ago so it’s not as mature as the other ones. I put eyelash glue on the end to make sure it doesn’t come a loose. I do believe that texture in the front is a looser texture compared to other parts of my hair. My retighten isn’t till the 3rd of January.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 13, 2017)

2018 is almost here and I’m trying to decide if I want to get a retwist before New Years or the following week (my birthday week). 

Has anyone become tender-headed since you loc’d your hair?


----------



## nothidden (Dec 15, 2017)

msdeevee said:


> ...I was thinking I would treat myself this month and go to her for a full retight. That would cost 165.00 when I tried to book the appt I see that now she adds tax on so it would cost over 172.00. In January her price will go up again to 180.00 for a retight! Tax will add on another at least 7.00.
> 
> What would y’all do?


I would do one of 3 things:  find another consultant; bite the bullet and do my own re-ti; find another sister with SLs who had training and retighten each other's hair.  $200 for a re-ti is too much for me.

Oh how I miss lhcf.  So much to see and read.  My SisterLocks are almost 5 months, and they have been nothing but a godsend!!  My 5th re-ti is on the 23rd.  I'll post updated pics afterwards.


----------



## futurelonglocks (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi ladies! Got my install done over the weekend. 36 hrs and over 400-550 locks!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2017)

futurelonglocks said:


> View attachment 418759
> 
> Hi ladies! Got my install done over the weekend. 36 hrs and over 400-550 locks!



Wow who ever did your sister locs did a REALLY good job. They are so uniformed.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2017)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> View attachment 418435 View attachment 418437



It came out great. When are you planning on going to get a retwist?


----------



## futurelonglocks (Dec 15, 2017)

Guinan said:


> Wow who ever did your sister locs did a REALLY good job. They are so uniformed.



Thank you! Yes my consultant had one of those headlights on her forehead gtg it in lol. I’m in the Houston area so if anyone’s interested in her- let me know!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 15, 2017)

Guinan said:


> It came out great. When are you planning on going to get a retwist?


 In mid January. I’m just going to let th be as long as possible.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 15, 2017)

futurelonglocks said:


> View attachment 418759
> 
> Hi ladies! Got my install done over the weekend. 36 hrs and over 400-550 locks!


Welcome Sisterlock sister!! Loves wonderful!


----------



## nothidden (Dec 16, 2017)

futurelonglocks said:


> Thank you! Yes my consultant had one of those headlights on her forehead gtg it in lol. I’m in the Houston area so if anyone’s interested in her- let me know!


Welcome!!!  They look beautiful!

The YouTuber Let's Journey is moving to TX and looking for a consultant there.  Maybe you can let her know.  She's on IG as well.


----------



## futurelonglocks (Dec 16, 2017)

nothidden said:


> Welcome!!!  They look beautiful!
> 
> The YouTuber Let's Journey is moving to TX and looking for a consultant there.  Maybe you can let her know.  She's on IG as well.



Yes I follow her on YouTube! I most certainly will let her know and thank you!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2017)

I've been watching some of Damian Walter's videos and I notice that he recommends Design Essentials shampoos and conditioner. Has anyone tried those products?


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 19, 2017)

Can't wait for my retighten on the 3rd!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2017)

I think I'm going to retwist this weekend,


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2017)

I absolutely LOVE this lady's locs!!!  I have been binge watching her youtube videos since yesterday. I even went to her Instagram page. She is really inspiring and I like the styles that she comes up with for her locs.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 27, 2017)

Guinan said:


> I absolutely LOVE this lady's locs!!!  I have been binge watching her youtube videos since yesterday. I even went to her Instagram page. She is really inspiring and I like the styles that she comes up with for her locs.



She reminds me of Kandi Burris for some reason. She looks like Kandi if Kandi decided to get locs


----------



## Platinum (Dec 28, 2017)

Platinum said:


> I think I'm going to retwist this weekend,



I didn't retwist because I ended up working this past weekend. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to try to make an appointment with my Loctician or just do it myself today.


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 1, 2018)

nothidden said:


> I would do one of 3 things:  find another consultant; bite the bullet and do my own re-ti; find another sister with SLs who had training and retighten each other's hair.  $200 for a re-ti is too much for me.
> 
> Oh how I miss lhcf.  So much to see and read.  My SisterLocks are almost 5 months, and they have been nothing but a godsend!!  My 5th re-ti is on the 23rd.  I'll post updated pics afterwards.



Thank you for your response.

I finally bit the bullet & did my own retight. I just decided that I will do a bit as a time as it grows out. It takes me from 4-5 days but like said I do only a few at a time. 

I love my consultant so I don’t think I would consider going to someone else but 180 sumthin every 4 weeks is definitely out of my scope. Like I said that’s some folks car payments. 

My retight came out pretty good so I’m just gonna continue with that. The more I do it the better it will be.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 2, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Thank you for your response.
> 
> I finally bit the bullet & did my own retight. I just decided that I will do a bit as a time as it grows out. It takes me from 4-5 days but like said I do only a few at a time.
> 
> ...


Congratz on doing your own re-ti!!  Y'all got that.  I pray I NEVER have to do my own.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 2, 2018)

Retighten is tomorrow Wooo hooo! Will be heading into month 9 on the 8th. I am getting closer to that one year mark. I’m trying to figure out how to protect my hair from this harsh cold weather. My hair is too short to pull up so I don’t know what to do. And I’ve been spritzing my scalp with a rose water diluted with regular water and a few drops of peppermint oil. But I’m worried about my hair too I haven’t be okayed to use oil on my hair just the scalp. I just don’t want my hair to end up drying out and breaking.


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 2, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Retighten is tomorrow Wooo hooo! Will be heading into month 9 on the 8th. I am getting closer to that one year mark. I’m trying to figure out how to protect my hair from this harsh cold weather. My hair is too short to pull up so I don’t know what to do. And I’ve been spritzing my scalp with a rose water diluted with regular water and a few drops of peppermint oil. But I’m worried about my hair too I haven’t be okayed to use oil on my hair just the scalp. I just don’t want my hair to end up drying out and breaking.



I don’t think you have to worry about your hair breaking. Is your hair extremely dry? Before I got my Sisterlocks I thought that my loose natural hair was extremely dry so I cut it all off cuz no matter what I did...grease, oil, steam , creams, LOC METHOD .  My hair was like straw. 

Since I’ve been locked I no longer have that problem because I think my scalp has had a chance to release it’s own sebum and my scalp and hair are grateful. I also drink plenty water. Still working on eating better.

Even though I don’t have a problem for Winter I bought a black satin bonnet . I spritz my hair with a mist of rosewater/distilled water mix put the bonnet on underneath my Winter hats. I’m growing out my edges from b4 Sisterlocks braids so I rub a drop of castor oil on those spots and go. 

You’ll be fine. As for counting down to a year, I totally feel you. I couldn’t wait to get to a year then once I got to a year I didn’t think about the time anymore. I surprised myself. I think now I’m about 17-18 months in. I’ll think about it again when I’m approaching 2 years.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 2, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> I don’t think you have to worry about your hair breaking. Is your hair extremely dry? Before I got my Sisterlocks I thought that my loose natural hair was extremely dry so I cut it all off cuz no matter what I did...grease, oil, steam , creams, LOC METHOD .  My hair was like straw.
> 
> Since I’ve been locked I no longer have that problem because I think my scalp has had a chance to release it’s own sebum and my scalp and hair are grateful. I also drink plenty water. Still working on eating better.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I wasn't sure if I was suppose to do anything to keep my hair moisturized like back in my loose natural and relaxed days. The only thing that gets dry is my scalp and it has always been like that. I'm going to start to increase my intake of water to try and help with the dryness.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 2, 2018)

I did a re-twist the other day and it come out pretty good. I wish I had put more gel on edges so I could have more of a "fresher" look. I also used Cream of Nature Argan Oil shampoo after using a cleansing shampoo. My hair is softer than it was after my last re-twist so I'm definitely adding this back into my regimen.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 6, 2018)

Got my retighten a few days ago. I’ve been meaning to post pics, but for some reason I can’t upload pics from my phone.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 6, 2018)

sooo I really love my sisterlocks. They look great and I get compliments. The only drawback and what I don't like is that I have almost 700 locks. I didn't ask for that many and yes my hair is dense but I will never be able to maintain all these locs. I tried retightening them myself and just gave up. I know I'm going to combine them but need to know what number do y'all think is manageable?

It takes my consultant 7 -8 hours every 6 weeks to retighten. I feel like by the time I finish it's time to start again.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 6, 2018)

Lynnerie said:


> sooo I really love my sisterlocks. They look great and I get compliments. The only drawback and what I don't like is that I have almost 700 locks. I didn't ask for that many and yes my hair is dense but I will never be able to maintain all these locs. I tried retightening them myself and just gave up. I know I'm going to combine them but need to know what number do y'all think is manageable?
> 
> It takes my consultant 7 -8 hours every 6 weeks to retighten. I feel like by the time I finish it's time to start again.



Wait don’t most heads of sister locs have over 500? I just assumed it was quadrupole double the amount I had (I have 120 ish)
I feel like the consensus is anything under 200 for manageable self maintenance

I ain’t even bother considering sister locs cuz I already knew the deal. I can not sit anywhere for more than 45 minutes or even attempt to try and do my own retightens. No ma’am sister locs are not low maintenance for me and that would have defeated the purpose of loc’ing in the first place.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 6, 2018)

Got my retwist last Friday. So now I officially know that I’m able to go 8 full weeks! I prob won’t try and go that long again until this summer when I have some more length. I did a 6 month comparison pic and I’m satisfied with my progress. June 29 vs Dec 29.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 6, 2018)

I thought I did enough research but I guess not. I thought reties would take 2-4 hours which I could deal with. But my sister locks are just too small. I would be cool with 350 to 400. Your locks are super lush @BillsBackerz67.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 7, 2018)

Lynnerie said:


> I thought I did enough research but I guess not. I thought reties would take 2-4 hours which I could deal with. But my sister locks are just too small. I would be cool with 350 to 400. Your locks are super lush @BillsBackerz67.


Thank you! I think Bindi Mark (black hair compass on YT) had about 400 before she combed hers out and she interlocked the roots ...that process would take up an entire weekend but the trade off was going longer in between retightens as opposed to Retwisting.  I think it would take 3-6 hours to wash and retwist 400 locs.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 7, 2018)

I cleansed my SisterLocks with a mix of aloe vera juice, Bentonite clay, and gycerin.  This isn't advised when starting out, but I've been concerned with drying out my locs since it's been below zero for the past few days.  They feel and look great.  I plan to put a little oil in my scalp as well.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 7, 2018)

Was scratching my scalp and noticed that three locs in the same row look like they have slipped. I don't know if my consultant missed those three or what happened.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 7, 2018)

Not sure if you can see the slippage I am talking about in this picture.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 9, 2018)

Well I just got my hair retightened yesterday. Got to her house at 8:20 am and was done at 6pm. Yes you read that right. A 10 hour reti. She didn't even take a break to eat. We both only took 1 potty break. I told her I need to have these combined. It just makes no sense to have these tiny locks with the amount of hair I have. Now my loctician will admit that she is slow at retightening. She does reti every lock, never skips any and she does do maintenance on them if they need it. But this is ridiculous. So she asked me how many locs do I want to go down to?
Now just so you know I started off with 691 I told her I would like to have 350ish. She said it's not possible. She said she can do to low 400s and I can still keep my grid.  I guess that's a start. But I was telling her how I would be fine with pencil sized locks. She is not trying to hear it. I wish I knew how to upload pics so you all can see what I'm talking about. I just need a place to vent. I can't vent on those facebook groups because she is on there.
I'm just over these small locks. I just can't deal with sitting in her chair for more than 4 hours. Sorry to be on here complaining.

On another note I have signed up to take the sisterlocks training when it comes to my city in August. I told her and she was like, well do you have a client lined up? I said no but I might want to do my daughter's hair. Plus my mom has sisterlocks and I can retighten hers. I love locks of all kinds and just want to learn about them and know the process. I'm even starting traditional locs on my son.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 9, 2018)

Hats off to all you sisterlocers. I could NOT do it. I have less than 60 locs on my head and I can retwist all of them after a wash in just under an hour.  I do like how versatile sister locs are tho.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2018)

ChasingBliss said:


> Hats off to all you sisterlocers. I could NOT do it. I have less than 60 locs on my head and I can retwist all of them after a wash in just under an hour.  I do like how versatile sister locs are tho.



I agree. They are beautiful but wayyyyy too expensive and time-consuming. I wish I had the patience.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 9, 2018)

Lynnerie said:


> Well I just got my hair retightened yesterday. Got to her house at 8:20 am and was done at 6pm. Yes you read that right. A 10 hour reti. She didn't even take a break to eat. We both only took 1 potty break. I told her I need to have these combined. It just makes no sense to have these tiny locks with the amount of hair I have. Now my loctician will admit that she is slow at retightening. She does reti every lock, never skips any and she does do maintenance on them if they need it. But this is ridiculous. So she asked me how many locs do I want to go down to?
> Now just so you know I started off with 691 I told her I would like to have 350ish. She said it's not possible. She said she can do to low 400s and I can still keep my grid.  I guess that's a start. But I was telling her how I would be fine with pencil sized locks. She is not trying to hear it. I wish I knew how to upload pics so you all can see what I'm talking about. I just need a place to vent. I can't vent on those facebook groups because she is on there.
> I'm just over these small locks. I just can't deal with sitting in her chair for more than 4 hours. Sorry to be on here complaining.
> 
> On another note I have signed up to take the sisterlocks training when it comes to my city in August. I told her and she was like, well do you have a client lined up? I said no but I might want to do my daughter's hair. Plus my mom has sisterlocks and I can retighten hers. I love locks of all kinds and just want to learn about them and know the process. I'm even starting traditional locs on my son.



Would you ever consider getting traditional locs but small ones?


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 9, 2018)

@Guinan initially I did not even consider the traditional locs.  I feel like I'm too far in to take these out or cut them off. If anything I would consider combining them to a more manageable size. I did get a great deal for my sisterlocs and my consultant doesn't charge a lot for reties but I just can't deal with the time spent sitting on my bum getting them retightened. My sister-in-law has them and she just self maintains hers but she only has like 350.  That's what I want.  I just have too much hair that is dense to be trying to rock these micro locs. lol


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 9, 2018)

Something really must not have been right this last retighten. I am having all this slippage that I am finding and its only a week later. I havent washed my hair yet and the only oil on my scalp is the oil that my consultant put on it after my retie. So I am not understanding what is going on. For some reason this is making me feel really discouraged. The whole time so far that I have been sisterlocked I've never had an issue with slippage. I go back to my consultant tomorrow to fix the ones that have slipped.

This is making me want to combine locs and just rock traditionals. Or at least this is how I am feeling at the moment.


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 10, 2018)

Lynnerie said:


> Well I just got my hair retightened yesterday. Got to her house at 8:20 am and was done at 6pm. Yes you read that right. A 10 hour reti. She didn't even take a break to eat. We both only took 1 potty break. I told her I need to have these combined. It just makes no sense to have these tiny locks with the amount of hair I have. Now my loctician will admit that she is slow at retightening. She does reti every lock, never skips any and she does do maintenance on them if they need it. But this is ridiculous. So she asked me how many locs do I want to go down to?
> Now just so you know I started off with 691 I told her I would like to have 350ish. She said it's not possible. She said she can do to low 400s and I can still keep my grid.  I guess that's a start. But I was telling her how I would be fine with pencil sized locks. She is not trying to hear it. I wish I knew how to upload pics so you all can see what I'm talking about. I just need a place to vent. I can't vent on those facebook groups because she is on there.
> I'm just over these small locks. I just can't deal with sitting in her chair for more than 4 hours. Sorry to be on here complaining.
> 
> On another note I have signed up to take the sisterlocks training when it comes to my city in August. I told her and she was like, well do you have a client lined up? I said no but I might want to do my daughter's hair. Plus my mom has sisterlocks and I can retighten hers. I love locks of all kinds and just want to learn about them and know the process. I'm even starting traditional locs on my son.



*Long response: *

I’m so sorry that you are having this experience. Sisterlocks gave me freedom.

Not to bash anyone but your consultant seems to be inexperienced. The amount of locks you get does depend on your head size and the density and length of your hair.

My whole install took 12 hours and I have dense hair and a large head ( I was told) I cut my hair shorter though to save cost of install. I’m in NY.

My retights take no more than 3 hours and my hair has tripled in length since install last year. As much as I love my Sisterlocks there’s no way I could sit 10 hours for a retight every 6 weeks. That would be a deal breaker for me. I have about 450 locks. My locks are thinner around the perimeter but the crown and back are a bit larger. I have taken the retight class and it is a job but I just retight as the days go on. I may do a bunch for a couple of days and as I’m looking at tv I feel through and retight as needed so it’s not a big overwhelming job to me. I’m assuming as I go along I will get better and faster.

Is your consultant new at this or a trainee? That might be why she’s so slow.

As women we don’t want to hurt feelings and all that but I’m sorry 10 hours for a  retight every 6 weeks is not acceptable. You are free to search out another consultant too. You paid her. You are not signed to her for life.

How much are you paying for this? Being that slow she’s losing money too. She can’t book anybody else after working on 1 person for 10 hours. My consultant would do my retight and have 3-4 more clients after me. You have to do what’s best for you. Taking out my locks is not an option for me. I made a lifetime commitment barring sickness or unforeseen occurrence.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 10, 2018)

Just got back in, my consultant fixed me up! I’m thinking she might have missed a few during my retighten. Sorry for being so dramatic lol.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 11, 2018)

My loctician changed her availability and with the holidays and visitors it’s been like 3 months since my last reti. I’m slowly making my way through but I just got to my hairline and I’m realizing postpartum shedding kicked my ass. I’m probably going to cut this and start a baby one there. The other side is similar so I will probably lose a few more by the time I’m done


----------



## nothidden (Jan 11, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> As women we don’t want to hurt feelings and all that but I’m sorry 10 hours for a  retight every 6 weeks *is not acceptable. You are free to search out another consultant too. *You paid her. You are not signed to her for life.


OKAAAAAAY!!!  And women kill me with this "i don't want to chair hop" mindset.  I watch YouTube videos where they complain and complain and complain, but they go right back to the stylist they're complaining about.  

To anyone considering SisterLocks please know that a 10-hour re-ti is not the norm.  My re-tis take exactly 60 mins.  Shop around.  DO NOT SETTLE!!!


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 11, 2018)

nothidden said:


> OKAAAAAAY!!!  And women kill me with this "i don't want to chair hop" mindset.  I watch YouTube videos where they complain and complain and complain, but they go right back to the stylist they're complaining about.
> 
> To anyone considering SisterLocks please know that a 10-hour re-ti is not the norm.  My re-tis take exactly 60 mins.  Shop around.  DO NOT SETTLE!!!



This all day!! 10 hours is extreme!! That is like the consultant is doing a whole nother install every six weeks.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 12, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> My loctician changed her availability and with the holidays and visitors it’s been like 3 months since my last reti. I’m slowly making my way through but I just got to my hairline and I’m realizing postpartum shedding kicked my ass. I’m probably going to cut this and start a baby one there. The other side is similar so I will probably lose a few more by the time I’m done


im so sorry you have to deal with this. Id be crying right now and mentally chanting to myself "Babies are a gift from God...babies are a gift from God...babies are a gift from God"". ...Im dramatic don't mind me. The good news is that it appears to be easily concealed because you have so many locs. I feel like if this were me id have several noticeable patches because my locs have a very thick base. Lordt. Im glad to hear that at least the hair is starting to fill back in. Keep us updated.


----------



## TracyNicole (Jan 12, 2018)

@Foxglove I feel your pain.  I have now lost 5 of my locs due to postpartum shedding.  I dread what my hairline will look like when I wean the baby. 
@Lynnerie I had to come in to join the chorus encouraging you to consider another consultant.  Even when I retighten my own locs in a pinch I can do it in half that time.  10 hours is not normal.  I have about 430 locs and my retightening appointments are between 90 minutes and 2 hours. My previous consultant took 3 hours.  I cannot imagine how you have been coping with that kind of madness but Sisterlocks are supposed to be freeing.  With that length of time, I would be having flashback to my braid or relaxer days when all Saturday was spent in the salon and I would be livid.  Good luck!


----------



## nothidden (Jan 12, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> This all day!! 10 hours is extreme!! That is like the consultant is doing a whole nother install every six weeks.


Exactly!


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 12, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> im so sorry you have to deal with this. Id be crying right now and mentally chanting to myself "Babies are a gift from God...babies are a gift from God...babies are a gift from God"". ...Im dramatic don't mind me. The good news is that it appears to be easily concealed because you have so many locs. I feel like if this were me id have several noticeable patches because my locs have a very thick base. Lordt. Im glad to hear that at least the hair is starting to fill back in. Keep us updated.



I have peach fuss that comes out to about an inch stretched. I tried twisting the new growth around the base of some of the more sturdy ones and interlocking from there. The peach fuzz is finer and silkier than the rest of my hair.  I’ll see what my consultant says once I get back to see her


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 12, 2018)

TracyNicole said:


> @Foxglove I feel your pain.  I have now lost 5 of my locs due to postpartum shedding.  I dread what my hairline will look like when I wean the baby.
> @Lynnerie I had to come in to join the chorus encouraging you to consider another consultant.  Even when I retighten my own locs in a pinch I can do it in half that time.  10 hours is not normal.  I have about 430 locs and my retightening appointments are between 90 minutes and 2 hours. My previous consultant took 3 hours.  I cannot imagine how you have been coping with that kind of madness but Sisterlocks are supposed to be freeing.  With that length of time, I would be having flashback to my braid or relaxer days when all Saturday was spent in the salon and I would be livid.  Good luck!



Noooo you lose more hair when you wean? Lord Jesus pray for me lol


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 12, 2018)

Btw @Lynnerie another vote to find a new consultant. I have somewhere in the mid 420s and she takes 2-3 hours depending how many weeks I’ve gone between appointments


----------



## Nicarie (Jan 14, 2018)

Just popping in to say hi!

I’m prepping my soapnut black soap shampoo and fenugreek tea rinse for later today. I’m in head wrapping mode so I’ll just separate, oil, steam and air dry when I’m done. I may curl them next month around hubby’s birthday. Depends on how I feel.

It’s been easier to wrap my locs since I started keeping them in a beehive instead of a bun at the base of my neck. No tugging at my edges and it’s not heavy.  She has sisterlocs but this style is very doable on my tailbone freeform locs. It only takes me 5 minutes to do now and I usually do it in the dark.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 14, 2018)

@msdeevee
Sorry for the late response. She charges a flat fee if $65. I pay her $80 tho. She was an approved trainee when she did my install but she's now certified. My install took 5 days and I thought it was because of my density and length. I do believe my locs could've been thicker but she explained everything to her mentor with pics and they said it was fine. So with about 690 locs do y'all think I should combine to 450 or just get another consultant to reti all these locs? My loctician said she would combine for me. She said she doesn't understand how everyone else is getting done in 2 hours but she said she is taking the refresher course.

Oh when my reti took 10 hours I was 9 weeks post. I usually takes 7 hours when I go every 6 weeks. And I know that's still bad.


----------



## Lynnerie (Jan 14, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> Noooo you lose more hair when you wean? Lord Jesus pray for me lol




Pray for me too. I haven't weaned my son yet. All we can do is keep taking prenatals and hope for the best.


----------



## KinkyRN (Jan 16, 2018)

I am a little over 4 months in and I just interlocked my hair for the second time. I can tell my hair is doing it’s thing because I didn’t have to palm roll or anything. Finally able to see progress!


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 18, 2018)

Lynnerie said:


> @msdeevee
> Sorry for the late response. She charges a flat fee if $65. I pay her $80 tho. She was an approved trainee when she did my install but she's now certified. My install took 5 days and I thought it was because of my density and length. I do believe my locs could've been thicker but she explained everything to her mentor with pics and they said it was fine. So with about 690 locs do y'all think I should combine to 450 or just get another consultant to reti all these locs? My loctician said she would combine for me. She said she doesn't understand how everyone else is getting done in 2 hours but she said she is taking the refresher course.
> 
> Oh when my reti took 10 hours I was 9 weeks post. I usually takes 7 hours when I go every 6 weeks. And I know that's still bad.




That explains it. She’s relatively new so she hasn’t picked up speed yet. She’s probably taking her time so as not to make mistakes so she can get her certification. She has to do that on her families heads though.

I still say look for someone else and if you really love her you can go back to her in a year or so. Your time is valuable. 7 hours for a retight is too long. Like the consensus says, 2-3 hrs. My loctitian takes about 3 hours and I’m starting to get antsy. 7 hours is a whole days work.

Her price is great though. 80.00 for a 10 hour job! Being a Sisterlocks consultant is labor intensive, standing on your feet for that long she’s making less than minimum wage per hour.. look around for someone else just to show yourself it can be done. Plus I would want a more experienced consultant to check her work.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2018)

Meridian1944 said:


> Just popping in to say hi!
> 
> I’m prepping my soapnut black soap shampoo and fenugreek tea rinse for later today. I’m in head wrapping mode so I’ll just separate, oil, steam and air dry when I’m done. I may curl them next month around hubby’s birthday. Depends on how I feel.
> 
> It’s been easier to wrap my locs since I started keeping them in a beehive instead of a bun at the base of my neck. No tugging at my edges and it’s not heavy.  She has sisterlocs but this style is very doable on my tailbone freeform locs. It only takes me 5 minutes to do now and I usually do it in the dark.



I haven't used Fenugreek tea on my locs. What kind of results are you getting from it?


----------



## Nicarie (Jan 19, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I haven't used Fenugreek tea on my locs. What kind of results are you getting from it?



Fenugreek tea has thickened up my roots and I’ve had hair sprouting up in places that were thinner. It definitely adds to the curl of my new growth. I’ve seen more spiral curls at my roots as well. I get lots of side budding too. I don’t know what that’s from but a lot of freeformers with 4a-c hair get them.

I like fenugreek so much I just add it to everything hair related.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2018)

Meridian1944 said:


> Fenugreek tea has thickened up my roots and I’ve had hair sprouting up in places that were thinner. It definitely adds to the curl of my new growth. I’ve seen more spiral curls at my roots as well. I get lots of side budding too. I don’t know what that’s from but a lot of freeformers with 4a-c hair get them.
> 
> I like fenugreek so much I just add it to everything hair related.



I have some Fenugreek tea that I’m not using. I’ll have to try that! Thank you!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Jan 21, 2018)

I look a mess lol! I was supposed to get my hair retwisted last week. But I was out of town due to a family situation. I wanna shave this mess off at this point. But I’m going to try and get a reschedule this week.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 22, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I look a mess lol! I was supposed to get my hair retwisted last week. But I was out of town due to a family situation. I wanna shave this mess off at this point. But I’m going to try and get a reschedule this week.



((HUGS)) The early stages of locing is the hardest. Can you wear a wig until your retwist?


----------



## Guinan (Jan 22, 2018)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I look a mess lol! I was supposed to get my hair retwisted last week. But I was out of town due to a family situation. I wanna shave this mess off at this point. But I’m going to try and get a reschedule this week.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 23, 2018)

Loving my hair!! I was looking at pics of my hair from the summer and my hair is in fact growing. Some times you really don’t notice until you look at old pictures.


----------



## KimPossibli (Jan 24, 2018)

just in here to ***** and complain that I wish my my hair would grow faster... 
I would love to be shoulder length around summer


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2018)

It's only been about 4 weeks, I'm debating whether I want to retwist this weekend or wait a few more weeks.


----------



## Nicarie (Jan 27, 2018)

I switched to freeform about 6 years ago. I had to combine them from 200+ to my now 77. That left me with a lot of 2-3 head dragons. Over the years the combined well and I’ve gradually snipped the DHDs to single. Now that those thinner parts of my locs are older and in the booty zone, they were getting a lot of wear and tear.

Soooo.... last night I cut them all off to midback length . I know it doesn’t seem like much but I’m used to my locs being at my butt. My sister laughed me off the phone when I told her 

I was sad for about an hour.

This morning I like it. They are all the same size without that noticeable taper at the ends. I’m going to deep clean and do all the pampering I’d planned for last weekend. 

The only thing I miss for now is my beehive hair style. I’m not sure if the length will allow it. Back to buns.


----------



## mochalocks (Jan 27, 2018)

I won’t be retwisting my hair until next month-either the middle of Feb or the end Feb before my birthday.    I can’t wait.


----------



## nothidden (Jan 29, 2018)

So at my 6th re-ti on Saturday my consultant did *a lot* of separating, despite the separating I had already done earlier that morning.  I told her that I separated also and she said the more new growth, the more separating needs to be done.  This was the confirmation I was looking for because I knew my hair sprouted due to using my scalp massager almost daily.  I could also tell because there were more rotations, especially along my hairline, all the way around.  I'll pick up the massager again in February.

And I have to remember not to shampoo the day of my re-ti.  Doing so makes my scalp tender, and it did not appreciate the extra tugging during the re-ti.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2018)

I just shampoo’d my hair and noticed some build-up around the base of some of my locs. I was going to use Taliah Waajid Tight Hold again but I’m thinking about switching it up this time.

What do you all think about this?


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 4, 2018)

Braiding and banding to wash my hair for my retighten tomorrow!


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 5, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I just shampoo’d my hair and noticed some build-up around the base of some of my locs. I was going to use Taliah Waajid Tight Hold again but I’m thinking about switching it up this time.
> 
> What do you all think about this?


Looks good! I wonder how good and long of a hold it will provide. But it looks like a good alternative.


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 5, 2018)

10th month retighten


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 6, 2018)

Looks good @mz.rae 

I’m in the process of retightening my Sisterlocks now. I find this time that I’m getting a little quicker than I was. I still can’t finish in one sitting but I’m ok with doing it over a few days an hour or 2 when I can. 

I was gonna go to my consultant to let her do it but I can’t really justify paying 180. Every 5 weeks or so.


----------



## nothidden (Feb 13, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> I was gonna go to my consultant to let her do it but I can’t really justify paying 180. Every 5 weeks or so.


That's a lot.  What state do you live in?


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 13, 2018)

Trying to figure out how I want to do my hair for tomorrow. I’m trying to decide between a braid out or putting my hair on rollers. I haven’t done a style on my hair in a while.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 13, 2018)

nothidden said:


> That's a lot.  What state do you live in?



New York. I’m by no means cheap and I love my consultant. She’s personable and very knowledgeable.  I just can’t see coming outta pocket every 5 weeks with 180.00. That’s some people’s car payment.

I got my Sisterlocks installed in July 2016 and her price goes up $15.00 every year. I guess next year it’ll go up to 195.00 .


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 14, 2018)

Decided to do a braid out! Loving the results!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 14, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Decided to do a braid out! Loving the results!
> View attachment 424567


I love it!


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 14, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I love it!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I just shampoo’d my hair and noticed some build-up around the base of some of my locs. I was going to use Taliah Waajid Tight Hold again but I’m thinking about switching it up this time.
> 
> What do you all think about this?



I used this for my re-twist and I like it but I was expecting more shine. I think I'll use it again. It seems to hold well without feeling stiff or crunchy. My locs are pretty soft.


----------



## simplycee (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello ladies. I’ve read this entire thread.  I can’t wait to join you. I’m going in for my consultation on Monday. I’ve decided on Sisterlocs after being natural for 2 years. My mother has been wearing them for almost six years and her hair is beautiful. I will be using her Sisterloc consultant though she is an hour away. It will be worth the drive for peace of mind. 

My hair is 9-10 inches long  and I really don’t want to cut it. I’ll just pay extra if I have to and suffer through the 2-3 day establishment. Do you mind sharing how long your hair was when your locks were established?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Hello ladies. I’ve read this entire thread.  I can’t wait to join you. I’m going in for my consultation on Monday. I’ve decided on Sisterlocs after being natural for 2 years. My mother has been wearing them for almost six years and her hair is beautiful. I will be using her Sisterloc consultant though she is an hour away. It will be worth the drive for peace of mind.
> 
> My hair is 9-10 inches long  and I really don’t want to cut it. I’ll just pay extra if I have to and suffer through the 2-3 day establishment. Do you mind sharing how long your hair was when your locks were established?



Hi @simplycee  mine was only about 5-6 inches long when I had my install. I can't wait to hear about your consultation and install.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 18, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Hello ladies. I’ve read this entire thread.  I can’t wait to join you. I’m going in for my consultation on Monday. I’ve decided on Sisterlocs after being natural for 2 years. My mother has been wearing them for almost six years and her hair is beautiful. I will be using her Sisterloc consultant though she is an hour away. It will be worth the drive for peace of mind.
> 
> My hair is 9-10 inches long  and I really don’t want to cut it. I’ll just pay extra if I have to and suffer through the 2-3 day establishment. Do you mind sharing how long your hair was when your locks were established?



You will not regret your decision. 

I’ve been natural for about 15 years but at the time I made my final decision to have my Sisterlocks installed I was growing out a tapered cut so my hair was 6” on top and 3-4”on the sides and back. I cut the top down to 4” to save cost. I’m in NY and my establishment already was costing over a grand so I sacrificed the extra length but I have no regrets. I was installed in July 2016 my locks are now grazing my shoulder so I’m good. I wish you the best with your installation.come back & share pics. My installation took 12 hours all in 1 day. That was one of my requirements no 2-3 day installation.


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 18, 2018)

So I’m about to do a retwist. My second for the year. 
I washed conditioned and ended everything off with a hot oil treatment. 
Let’s see how this goes


----------



## simplycee (Feb 19, 2018)

I made the appointment for my install for this weekend. She measured my hair to be 10-11 inches vs the 9-10 inches I thought I had. She’s charging me $750 for everything. I thought for sure with my length and thickness it would be much, much more. 

She did say my hair is too thick and dense for the micro sized sisterlocks and recommended small in the majority of areas and maybe med in a few sections at my crown. She even took the time and to show me the difference between micro, small, med and large. And she said it will take 2 full days for the install. 

I’m excited. Stay tuned...


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 22, 2018)

simplycee said:


> I made the appointment for my install for this weekend. She measured my hair to be 10-11 inches vs the 9-10 inches I thought I had. She’s charging me $750 for everything. I thought for sure with my length and thickness it would be much, much more.
> 
> She did say my hair is too thick and dense for the micro sized sisterlocks and recommended small in the majority of areas and maybe med in a few sections at my crown. She even took the time and to show me the difference between micro, small, med and large. And she said it will take 2 full days for the install.
> 
> I’m excited. Stay tuned...


Yay!!! I’m so excited for for you!!


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 25, 2018)

As my sisterlocks are starting to lock and form, and I’m seeing mine are going to be on the larger side. Which is good, I use to want the micro size, but I’m starting to like the little larger size better.


----------



## simplycee (Feb 25, 2018)

Ugh!!!!!!! 

Day 1 = 9.5 hours in the chair
Day 2 = 10 hours in the chair
And my hair still isn’t done.  I’m going back for 3 hours tomorrow and again on Tuesday for another 3-4 hours then I’ll be done. I really like what I see so far but I’m not happy about having my hair partially done. She admitted that I have even more hair then she thought and we should have planned for 3 full says instead of 2.

I did learn that I have 3 different curl patterns on my head and a couple areas where my hair is fine vs the all medium strands I thought I had. And my head is sore in some areas. Wasn’t expecting that because I’ve never been tender headed.

I will share pics on Tuesday/Wed.


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 26, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Ugh!!!!!!!
> 
> Day 1 = 9.5 hours in the chair
> Day 2 = 10 hours in the chair
> ...



That is a long haul. I don’t know if I would have been able to do that . Many have though if you’re on one of the FB Sisterlock pages you’ll see. I have no doubt though that when you’re finally done you’ll be happy. Looking forward to your pics.

On another note...In my previous post I said I can’t see paying $180. For my retight and I still feel it’s a lot but I’ve decided that at least for the next 2-3 retights or maybe even through the Spring & Summer I’ll go back to my consultant. I’ve been doing my own retights and I think my locks still look good but this was a big investment and I love my locks I want to be sure that their straight. I want to keep my grid and I want my locks to be strong. I’m at a point now where my locks are growing so fast and I also color my hair so I want to be sure about them. My appt is for 3/12.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 27, 2018)

The Homemade Flaxseed gel is a keeper! I will definitely use it again for my next re-twist.


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 28, 2018)

wunna
youtube keeps recommending Lucid Living TV

so I clicked on it... 

wunna I have so  many questions
Taren guy .. I mean... I don't even know where to start...


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 28, 2018)

KimPossibli said:


> wunna
> youtube keeps recommending Lucid Living TV
> 
> so I clicked on it...
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Feb 28, 2018)

I haven’t heard that name in a while, especially since there was a scandal a few years ago. I didn’t know she locked her hair.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 1, 2018)

I feel like re-twisting my hair but I'm wondering if I should wait a few weeks. I usually go 6-8 weeks, I'm only going on 4 weeks right now.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 2, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Well ladies.... My Sisterlocs have finally been established. 32 hours over 5 days. I’m just glad its over. This weekend I’m boxing up 90 % of the many, many MANY products under my sink. What my daughter doesn’t keep will be donated to the local women’s shelter. I don’t have a single regret.
> View attachment 425841
> 
> *I’ll probably delete the picture later*



Congratulations, @simplycee!


----------



## simplycee (Mar 2, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Congratulations, @simplycee!


Thanks!


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Mar 2, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> New York. I’m by no means cheap and I love my consultant. She’s personable and very knowledgeable.  I just can’t see coming outta pocket every 5 weeks with 180.00. That’s some people’s car payment.
> 
> I got my Sisterlocks installed in July 2016 and her price goes up $15.00 every year. I guess next year it’ll go up to 195.00 .


I lurk in this thread because getting sisterlocks stays in the back of my mind and then I see the time and upkeep costs it's like




I'll continue to live vicariously through ya'll.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Mar 2, 2018)

@mochalocks I really like your avatar. Erica Badu looks so beautiful here.


----------



## Oasis (Mar 2, 2018)

i haven't retwisted my hair in months. i think i'll do the front half every 3-4 months and my whole head twice a year. i don't think i have even 80 locs. 

how lazy is that?


----------



## mochalocks (Mar 2, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> @mochalocks I really like your avatar. Erica Badu looks so beautiful here.



Thank you.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 6, 2018)

For some reason I always feel blah about my hair prior to a retighten, and for some reason my scalp was itchy this month. Even after I used my dry and itchy scalp shampoo. I wonder how much longer I will have to braid and band. It’s so amazing to see how much my hair has transformed before my eyes! My hair use to look like mini twists/strings. Now they are starting to look like locs! This is so exciting!


----------



## simplycee (Mar 6, 2018)

Even with Sisterlocs shrinkage is a mutha!!!!!   Woke this morning with mine looking like a bob that stops above my shoulders.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 7, 2018)

So I was going to wait to get my hair colored, but at my next retighten I’m going to ask my consultant if it is ok to do so. I have been wanting to dye my hair a red color. Hopefully this can be accomplished without bleach.


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 8, 2018)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I lurk in this thread because getting sisterlocks stays in the back of my mind and then I see the time and upkeep costs it's like
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don’t feel that way. This is the best hair decision I’ve ever made. I’m in NY so my cost may be higher than yours.

You can also be installed by a trainee that will not cost as much. 

Sisters in other states cost less than half of my costs sometimes. I don’t regret what I paid at all. Yes, it’s a lot compared to others but that’s the cost of living in this city.


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 9, 2018)

So I’ve been looking up all these videos about the aCv rinse and I’ve been trying figure out what’s the science behind it. 

ACv and baking soda aren’t solvents for waxes/ oils (what I figure is in the build up). So how is it producing this brown liquid ? 
I have sooo many questions


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 15, 2018)

Ok I think I’m going to go back to my original plan on the coloring idea. I think I am going to wait for when I’m closer to my second year. I want to give my hair a chance to do it’s thing, and I’m scared the color will mess up my hair. I have colored my hair before as a loose natural with no problems, but I want to be extra careful.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 15, 2018)

I came home today with the intention of shampooing and retwisting my hair. After shampooing, I noticed build up.  A waxy, filmy build-up.  I did an ACV rinse and it helped pull a lot of the build up out but I still have some in my locs because they look a little "hazy" now.


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 16, 2018)

Got my retight yesterday.

My hair has grown so much and having it professionally done makes all the difference. I’m gonna go to my consultant throughout the Spring and Summer and maybe start back to retightening my own Sisterlocks again when it starts to get cold again. She said I was doing a good job though. She did have to separate a couple that I combined accidentally and reinstall one lock that I snipped off by mistake. She said that’s to be expected when you first start doing your own retights. 

I love my locks but I am starting to think about how I’m going to keep them up as I get older and my hair gets longer. 

My locks are not mature yet but she said they are stable so I no longer braid and band and I have colored my locks with no problem.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 18, 2018)

Re-twisted my locs last night. I noticed that I had a few locs that are thinning close to the roots. I think I'm going to take a break from twisting for a while and just stick to shampoo'ing and conditioning for a few months.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 19, 2018)

Had my retighten on last Thursday, my consultant said to use the Sisterlock shampoo to use up any I might have left. And then after that I can start using Suave Clarifying Shampoo. I think I am going to try some Selsum Blue shampoo to see if that will help more with my scalp over the KeraCare I am using. The front bangs and side of my hair are still soft so I need to still braid and band that portion. But the back I can loosely braid and band to wash. I am excited! It’s weird the closer I get to one year I don’t really think about my hair as much and I am just letting it be.


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 19, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Had my retighten on last Thursday, my consultant said to use the Sisterlock shampoo to use up any I might have left. And then after that I can start using Suave Clarifying Shampoo. I think I am going to try some Selsum Blue shampoo to see if that will help more with my scalp over the KeraCare I am using. The front bangs and side of my hair are still soft so I need to still braid and band that portion. But the back I can loosely braid and band to wash. I am excited! It’s weird the closer I get to one year I don’t really think about my hair as much and I am just letting it be.




That’s a good thing mz.rae . 

I might have posted before that my locks were established back in July 2016. I was impatiently waiting to make a year of being locked. Then it amazes me that after I made a year I don’t think about it anymore. If I do think about it now I have to count on my fingers how many months I’m down.


----------



## KimPossibli (Mar 22, 2018)

Does any one know the ingredients to the loc wash that Damian Walter uses?


----------



## Oasis (Mar 22, 2018)

retwisting my hair tonight. first time in more than 4 months! it normally takes me about 25 minutes to do my whole head but i have a feeling it will take a lot longer tonight.


----------



## simplycee (Mar 22, 2018)

It will be 1 month next week that I’ve been sisterlocked. I wish I had something to report  but I really don’t. I have a teeny bit of slippage with a few of the locks at my edges but she told me that might happen. I got through the itching by adding essential oils & rose water to my spray bottle and spraying my scalp once a week or so. I mist my hair with distilled water when it feels  a little crispy and that’s about it. 

What I’m trying to get used to is not having to do much more than take off my bonnet, shake and go in the morning. I always feel like I’m forgetting to do something in the morning.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 25, 2018)

Oasis said:


> retwisting my hair tonight. first time in more than 4 months! it normally takes me about 25 minutes to do my whole head but i have a feeling it will take a lot longer tonight.



I WISH I could re-twist in 25 minutes. It usually takes me 2-3 hours.


----------



## KinkyRN (Mar 30, 2018)

KimPossibli said:


> Does any one know the ingredients to the loc wash that Damian Walter uses?


I saw someone on YouTube make it. She said it was better to buy it from him because the separate ingredients were costly especially one I think it was a serum of some kind. Good luck!


----------



## simplycee (Mar 31, 2018)

Ladies, how long did it take for your hair to lock? I know everyone is different but I’m curious.


----------



## mochalocks (Mar 31, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, how long did it take for your hair to lock? I know everyone is different but I’m curious.




I say... About 6 months


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 31, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, how long did it take for your hair to lock? I know everyone is different but I’m curious.


18 months


----------



## Platinum (Apr 1, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, how long did it take for your hair to lock? I know everyone is different but I’m curious.



I would say 3-6 months. I have 4b-4c textured hair. I also have a patch of 4a in my crown.


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a bunch of lint in my bottom row... ugh


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 2, 2018)

My babies will be a year old next week!!! My retighten isn’t till the 21st so I probably won’t post pics till then.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 3, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, how long did it take for your hair to lock? I know everyone is different but I’m curious.



I’ve been Sisterlocked for about 19 months now I think . July will make 2 years. I asked my consultant at my last retight if I was locked. She said my locks are stable but not yet fully locked.


----------



## Transformer (Apr 3, 2018)

Two year anniversary.  Hair at the back is locked.  Not fully locked on front and sides.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 4, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, how long did it take for your hair to lock? I know everyone is different but I’m curious.


With Sisterlocks I feel like it takes maybe a year in a half. I will be Sisterlocked for a year and my hair seems to be settling and locing.

Traditional locs seem to loc in a few months to a year in a half.


----------



## Oasis (Apr 4, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, how long did it take for your hair to lock? I know everyone is different but I’m curious.


idk how long it actually took but i started with twists and after 1 month they looked like mature locs and there was zero unraveling. i have very kinky type 4 hair.  

my ends, however, are still not locked after nearly 4 years.


----------



## simplycee (Apr 5, 2018)

KimPossibli said:


> I have a bunch of lint in my bottom row... ugh


Lint in my locs is my number 1 fear.


----------



## simplycee (Apr 5, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> I’ve been Sisterlocked for about 19 months now I think . July will make 2 years. I asked my consultant at my last retight if I was locked. She said my locks are stable but not yet fully locked.


Really?


----------



## simplycee (Apr 5, 2018)

Oasis said:


> idk how long it actually took but i started with twists and after 1 month they looked like mature locs and there was zero unraveling. i have very kinky type 4 hair.
> 
> my ends, however, are still not locked after nearly 4 years.


4 years? Wow.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 9, 2018)

Yesterday was my one year locaversary!! Time really did go super fast!! My retighten got pushed to the 28th, so I will post pics then!


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 9, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Really?




Yes, I should have asked her to clarify. My next retight is on 5/2 if I remember I’ll ask her to explain. Then I’m going to the Sisterlock convention in Atl in June and I think I’ll have a retight when I’m in Atl so I’ll get a 2nd opinion.

I love Sisterlocks so much that I’m going to the convention but just for that Saturday. My Cousin in Atl has Sisterlocks too. We’re going together. Yippee!! 

Oh, I lost a lock last week.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 9, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Yes, I should have asked her to clarify. My next retight is on 5/2 if I remember I’ll ask her to explain. Then I’m going to the Sisterlock convention in Atl in June and I think I’ll have a retight when I’m in Atl so I’ll get a 2nd opinion.
> 
> I love Sisterlocks so much that I’m going to the convention but just for that Saturday. My Cousin in Atl has Sisterlocks too. We’re going together. Yippee!!
> 
> Oh, I lost a lock last week.


I didn’t know they were having a Sisterlock convention!! That’s exciting, I hope you enjoy yourself!!


----------



## simplycee (Apr 9, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Yes, I should have asked her to clarify. My next retight is on 5/2 if I remember I’ll ask her to explain. Then I’m going to the Sisterlock convention in Atl in June and I think I’ll have a retight when I’m in Atl so I’ll get a 2nd opinion.
> 
> I love Sisterlocks so much that I’m going to the convention but just for that Saturday. My Cousin in Atl has Sisterlocks too. We’re going together. Yippee!!
> 
> Oh, I lost a lock last week.



 
I was watching a video of a woman on FB reattaching her SL. When she was done she pulled out a little baggie of SL she needed to reattach, easily 10-12 locs.  I would have been  if I lost that many. Is that a thing? Losing locks? My mother said she has never lost one that she knows of.  How can I prevent that?


----------



## simplycee (Apr 9, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I didn’t know they were having a Sisterlock convention!! That’s exciting, I hope you enjoy yourself!!



They are coming to Baltimore, Md. I want to go, just to see the different styles.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 10, 2018)

simplycee said:


> I was watching a video of a woman on FB reattaching her SL. When she was done she pulled out a little baggie of SL she needed to reattach, easily 10-12 locs.  I would have been  if I lost that many. Is that a thing? Losing locks? My mother said she has never lost one that she knows of.  How can I prevent that?



I don’t think it’s that common. If she had a baggie of lost locks I would suspect she has a problem she needs to see a dermatologist about. 

I have lost 4 locks in my 19 months. My consultant cut 2 off herself at my temple area because when I first started retightening my own I put knots in them that were painful. When she cut them off you couldn’t even tell. They’ve grown out now. The 3rd 1 again retightening my locks I snipped it off by mistake. This last 1 kinda worries me bcuz it was very thin at the root and as I tried to retight it the poor thing popped off. 

If I lose any more like that I’ll go to a dermatologist but hopefully not.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 13, 2018)

Decided to semi free form and not retwist until July but I’ll retwist the front two rows every 3-4 weeks to make it look “fresh”. Last full retwist was March 21. Rewisted the front two rows last night I did not use a dryer. Just air dried over night with clips. With the heater running lol.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 15, 2018)

Very pretty. You did a good job.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 15, 2018)

I'll be 4 years loc'd next month!


----------



## tolly (Apr 15, 2018)

I installed two strand twists a week ago and want to continue as free form. I have about 80-90 in number. I am not so sure I won't change my mind. 
My method is mostly because I don't have a salon I trust to do this right so this.
I am concerned about lint and I know I will not sustain keeping a scarf on all the time.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 15, 2018)

tolly said:


> I installed two strand twists a week ago and want to continue as free form. I have about 80-90 in number. I am not so sure I won't change my mind.
> My method is mostly because I don't have a salon I trust to do this right so this.
> I am concerned about lint and I know I will not sustain keeping a scarf on all the time.


My method has been Satin pillowcase, drying hair with cheap rayon blend bellbottom pants from eBay that looked horrible on me but worked great as a towel (no lint and absorbs most of water without overdrying) , and wear hair up when wearing sweaters or traveling. I have very little to no visible lint by being diligent.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 15, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Very pretty. You did a good job.


Thank you!


----------



## simplycee (Apr 16, 2018)

Had my retightening yesterday. All my locks stayed in tact during washing. She made ponytails but no braids to wash. I was going to ask for an updo but after seeing my hair after she was done I opted to wear my SL as they were with the curlies on the end. For the next month I’m going to try to go with no styling, just wear them as is.


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Apr 17, 2018)

I’ve decided to loc my hair this summer in traditional local and I’m looking for a loctitian in the nyc area. Do you ladies have any recs?? If they have a social media page I can check out that would be great.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 17, 2018)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I’ve decided to loc my hair this summer in traditional local and I’m looking for a loctitian in the nyc area. Do you ladies have any recs?? If they have a social media page I can check out that would be great.



Check out Vanityhairstudionyc.com or you can check her out on IG.

Natasha is the owner. She installed my Sisterlocks but does traditional and other locks too. She is uber talented, fast and very personable.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 18, 2018)

LuvlyRain3 said:


> I’ve decided to loc my hair this summer in traditional local and I’m looking for a loctitian in the nyc area. Do you ladies have any recs?? If they have a social media page I can check out that would be great.




Sancia at locks of nu salon in Brooklyn.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 22, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I didn’t know they were having a Sisterlock convention!! That’s exciting, I hope you enjoy yourself!!



They have them all the time!  If you are on their mailing list, they tell you when and which cities they'll be in.  They also tell you when they're having trainings to learn how to do Sisterlocks or for just the retightening class.

I still glance at some of the e-mails, even though I parted with my Sisterlocks in December of 2011.



simplycee said:


> I was watching a video of a woman on FB reattaching her SL. When she was done she pulled out a little baggie of SL she needed to reattach, easily 10-12 locs.  I would have been  if I lost that many. Is that a thing? Losing locks? My mother said she has never lost one that she knows of.  How can I prevent that?



I lost a couple.  When I lost mine, it would usually be from the front part of my hair.  My hair is really soft and short right there and does not really grow.  I had problems with all (or most) of the Sisterlocks in those sections coming undone completely and my consultant having to reinstall after I washed my hair.  This happened every time I was due to wash my hair.  

Finally I had to beg her to see if she could put glue on those locks.  She was against it at first, but I kept asking and asking.  I told her I was at the end of my rope.  Well, the glue helped them to stay in for several months and I didn't have the problem of them unraveling as much anymore.  But near the end of my journey with them, a couple of the ones that had glue on them came out.

I'm not sure if it was just the glue that caused it, or several other factors (I had moved away and wasn't getting my hair maintained by a consultant on my regular retightening schedule anymore, and I was also retightening the ones that weren't in those areas on my own with a yarn needle.)  So that could have contributed to it as well.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 22, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I'll be 4 years loc'd next month!



Congrats @Platinum!  I remember when you started them.  Your locks look great in your avatar!

@BillsBackerz67  your locks look so full and healthy!  I remember when you started yours, too!

I got bitten by the lock bug again, recently, so I have decided to get back in the game.  This time I'm doing traditional locks, though.  I spent 3 hours Friday night trying to start them with finger coils, but I didn't like how they were looking and they were not all uniform in appearance and were already unraveling.  So I just combed out what I had already done and decided to start fresh Saturday with two-strand twists.

I got most of my head done and I hope to complete these last few sections by tomorrow.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 22, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> when I first started retightening my own I put knots in them that were painful. When she cut them off you couldn’t even tell. They’ve grown out now. The 3rd 1 again retightening my locks I snipped it off by mistake. This last 1 kinda worries me bcuz it was very thin at the root and as I tried to retight it the poor thing popped off.



This has happened to me, too!  I also had a lot of 2-headed dragons from my retightening mistakes or from a few adjacent locks marrying.  I would just cut them off and keep it moving.  A lot of my locks were skinny until about 3-4 inches at the ends, and then they would be thicker.  That used to hurt like hell during retightening, especially when I did it myself.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 23, 2018)

Ok, I never thought I would have this complaint.

My hair grows too fast. I had my last retight in about the middle of March. I had scheduled my next retight for 4/28 that would be about the 6 week mark. My consultant had to reschedule me for 5/2 but my hair has grown out at least 1 1/2”. I’m constantly separating them and pulling them apart because they mesh together if you don’t separate them. I’m still trying to understand why that happens. 

I’m still loving my Sisterlocks but the growth is really something else.  Anybody else experiencing this with their locks?


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 24, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Ok, I never thought I would have this complaint.
> 
> My hair grows too fast. I had my last retight in about the middle of March. I had scheduled my next retight for 4/28 that would be about the 6 week mark. My consultant had to reschedule me for 5/2 but my hair has grown out at least 1 1/2”. I’m constantly separating them and pulling them apart because they mesh together if you don’t separate them. I’m still trying to understand why that happens.
> 
> I’m still loving my Sisterlocks but the growth is really something else.  Anybody else experiencing this with their locks?



It's going to happen with your Sisterlocks...it's prone to happen with other types of locks also, but it's more apt to happen with the Sisterlocks due to how small they are and how close they are to surrounding locks.  My hair used to do that all the time and I would have to constantly separate them, or my consultant would pull apart the ones I missed at a retightening session.

She actually had to move up my retightenings from 6-8 weeks (if I recall correctly) to 4-6 weeks, (with 6 weeks pushing it) because of this issue and my hair texture.

It might not be a bad idea to learn how to retighten your own Sisterlocks so you don't have to be stressed out about this, provided that you don't have any other serious issues with them that absolutely need to be addressed by your consultant. 

I had all my issues, plus slippage in most of my locks that she was repairing for free to help minimize my costs (even though I was banding on a regular basis, it was still happening to them, so I just stopped banding after a while because it was a waste of my time.)

I actually liked the thick, fat ends of my Sisterlocks and the smaller size they were near the roots.  It was just painful to pull them through the base of my lock when I would retighten them.  I had a few locks that still looked like the starter locks after my install, and I didn't like that.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 24, 2018)

I'm not sure if this has been asked before, because I'm still making my way through this thread, but can we make this a sticky?  There is so much valuable information here that I am taking notes.


----------



## msdeevee (Apr 24, 2018)

Thanks for the response. 

I did take the retight class so I can do it but for right now it’s too much.

I was thinking today I may have to go every 4 weeks but my retights cost too much to go once a month. 

I’m gonna have to figure something out bcuz I lost another lock today. I’m taking my hsn vitamins plus extra vit.D and my multi and a drink a lot of water. I’ve also been massaging my scalp with JBCO. I am under stress right now but I’ve been stressed before and never lost hair. I’m about to be


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 24, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Thanks for the response.
> 
> I did take the retight class so I can do it but for right now it’s too much.
> 
> ...



That's right, you did mention you paid for the class.  My bad!  I hope you are able to figure out what is causing you to lose locks everytime.  Do you only lose them when you retighten or do they come out when your consultant does it as well?  Please forgive me if you already answered this upthread.  I'm still working through it but I'm only on page 10.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 24, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm not sure if this has been asked before, because I'm still making my way through this thread, but can we make this a sticky?  There is so much valuable information here that I am taking notes.


Did you subscribe to the thread? That way you can be notified of posts and replies.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Did you subscribe to the thread? That way you can be notified of posts and replies.



I did, but a couple times I had to do a search for it instead because it wasn't showing up in my alerts or in the new posts area.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I haven't seen any recent threads for those of us that have locked our hair so I decided to start one. The purpose of this thread is to offer support those of us who have decided to embark on a loc journey and others who are considering loc'ing. Please feel free to share your experiences, pics, regimen, or even ask questions.
> 
> *Please answer the following questions:
> 
> ...



Hi ladies...I am coming to answer the questions from the first post since I haven't yet.   

1.  This is my second lock journey.  I had been contemplating locking again off and on for a few weeks.  My second journey begins this month!  I finished my starter locks on 04/23/18 at 1:45 P.M.  It took all weekend. 

2.  Every time I decide I want to embark on a lock journey, it's usually due to convenience and looking for a low-maintenance regimen for my hair.  I have officially tapped out on loose hair.  I am just tired of spending the amount of time required to wash, condition, detangle, deep condition, style, and banding and tying hair down at night to preserve my wash and go.    

Plus, I am tired of seeing the amount of shed hair, knowing that shed hair can be contributing to developing my locks and reaching my short term and long term length goals. 

3.  At this point, I plan to stay locked indefinitely, barring some unforeseen circumstance that causes me to have to part ways with them.  That's why it's really important for me to get it right this time, because I would hate to have to do that again. 

4.   I had Sisterlocks the first time I decided on locks (8 years ago).  This time I have traditional locks. 

5.   Initially, I started with finger coils.  I wanted to use a comb, but I didn't want to run the risk of snatching my hair out from not doing the technique correctly.  But my hair was not holding, and that could have also been because of the product I used.  It would be loose in the middle of the coils and tight near the roots and the bottom.  So I combed those out and started over the next day with two-strand twists. 

I used the curl guide technique to determine the size of my twists.  Hopefully I will end up with the size I want once they have matured. 

6.  I plan to interlock them.  I was either going to do comb coils to start and retwist or two-strand twist and interlock.  I like the look of interlocking so ultimately that's the method I chose.  As far as the tool, I plan to use a yarn needle or a hair pin since I already have a few.  I ordered some yarn needles from ebay, (a pack of 100...LOL) since I have no clue what I did with the ones I had when I had Sisterlocks.  I might have to get a smaller pack in the meantime and adapt them to the size and lengths I need because it's going to be a while before my order ships. 

7. Right now I am still trying to decide on what I will be using to care for my locks.  I don't want to use shampoo to wash my hair, but if I make the decision to go back to shampoo (at least until my locks mature) then I will choose one based on the recommendations in this thread.  But my preference is to use a conditioner or alternative cleansing method that doesn't involve shampoo or conditioner and also won't cause unraveling or something that is hard to wash out. 

The plan for moisture is to spritz them with my mix of Infusium 23 leave-in, water, and peppermint EO.  I might add glycerin to it, but I need to get some.  I would like to also focus on internal things that will help with creating moisture in my hair and scalp so that I don't have issues with itchiness and dryness.  

I haven't figured out what I'm going to use for deep conditioning or regular conditioning, but it will more than likely be the conditioners I am already using.  (Aussie Moist, Tresemme, or Suave Almond and Shea Butter conditioner.) 

 Right now my hair has been banded and covered all week under a scarf.  I haven't had any issues with severe itching or dryness yet.  It might be because of the gel I used to twist.  (Long Aid Curl Activator Gel for extra dry hair) 

I need to keep my hair covered because otherwise I will be playing in my hair and I don't want my hard work to be in vain if my twists unravel. 

I am so excited and am just soaking up all the knowledge from this thread, as well as YouTube.  I am also looking forward to being able to spend less time on my hair, more styling options, and experimenting with different looks, like lock jewelry and headwraps.  I saw a couple loc socks on ebay that looked cute.  I plan on ordering some.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 25, 2018)

My locks will be 2 years old on Friday!  -  time flies.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 25, 2018)

mochalocks said:


> My locks will be 2 years old on Friday!  -  time flies.


Right?! I’ll be at Year 2 also....May 3rd.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 26, 2018)

mochalocks said:


> I can't believe my locks will be 1 month on the 27th already.  Time flies.




Thank you @shortycocoa  for liking this- I could never remember the exact date I started my locks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 26, 2018)

mscocoface said:


> I started my locs in January and I have been an avid viewer of Locs by Yannie.  She has made a huge difference in how I deal with my "slightly" disrespectful locs. LOL  I was so worried and anal about my locs before I saw her vids.  Now I fell like I can manage my locs versus my life being taken over and obsessing over them.  With her and the info in this thread I am set and just watching them grow.



WOW!!!!  They both looked so much better after she was done.  Got me wondering what ingredients are in that detox.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 26, 2018)

Washed my hair with the clarifying shampoo my consultant said I could use. And I can tell the difference in my locs, my hair and scalp feel clean! My hair and scalp never felt clean with the Sisterlock shampoo. It always left this weird look to my hair and scalp would always itch.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 28, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Believe me, you will.
> 
> If you haven't already join the FB forum Sisterlocked & lovin' it. You will see so many newbies and ladies that have had SL's for years with all edges in tact. You'll get a lot of great info.



Yes, that's a great group!  So many beautiful heads of Sisterlocks in there.  I like going to look at pics, especially when that grid is fresh from a retightening.  I miss that about mine.



mz.rae said:


> Just watched this video and it really encouraged me. I was getting so hung up on length and wanting my hair to grow. That I am missing out on the joy of the journey of being being this length. I am going to start trying out different styles and just enjoying the journey. The same way I took the the time to enjoy my relaxed hair journey and the different stages, and my loose natural journey. Is the same way I need to be enjoying my sisterlock journey.



What a beautiful and powerful message.  Thanks for sharing that!

@mstar I didn't know you had locks


mz.rae said:


> Is it me or does it seem like traditional locs, lock faster than sisterlocks? I see people who get traditional locks and their hair seems to loc within a few months. And then I see people with sisterlocks who have had them for a year or more and their hair still isn't loced all the way.



You might be on to something here. I had my Sisterlocks for 18 months and I still had a lot of locks that looked like the starter installed locks.  The rest of them were whatever size they were supposed to be near the roots and the bottom was fatter/lumpy/bumpy in appearance.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 28, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Anyone follow JoyceMD on youtube? she is also bindi_mark on IG. I believe she is taking down her locs and she has a heck of a lot of them.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 412475



I do... I love her!  I remember when she first installed her locks too.  I was surprised to see she cut her hair, because she kept saying she wouldn't comb them out.  I just watched her video with her loose hair.  It was cute.  I laughed at 'I lied...ya'll know I be lying.'   

I think it's fascinating that she installed microlocks and then her hair morphed into what it was and she had about 250 locks.



mz.rae said:


> do still bounce back and forth between wanting to combine my locs and making them traditionals. But then I see someone with long beautiful Sisterlocks and I remember the look I was going for



This was me all the time!  I know how you feel. 



Platinum said:


> I don't know why I'm having trouble uploading pics from my phone. I had to save them to my laptop. Anyway, I'm not seeing a lot of growth but I'm definitely seeing more thickness. I don't plan to do another retwist until January.
> View attachment 415103 View attachment 415105 View attachment 415107



Alright now!  I see you!


----------



## caliscurls (Apr 28, 2018)

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*

6 weeks
*2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*

Wanted change, freedom/more carefree hair maintenance, and I’ve always thought they were beautiful. Wearing my hair in loose twists for so long just made me want locs more so I finally did it. 
*3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?*

For the indefinite future 
*4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?*

Sisterlocks 
*5. What process did you use to start your locs?*

Sisterlock consultant 
*6. How do you maintain your locs?*

Myself, did my first reti last weekend. Even though it took long it was much easier than I thought. The usual hair rule applies - when you get tired stop or you’ll make mistakes. 
*7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?*

Wash day: Shampoo bars, acv rinse
Daily: rose water 
On occasion: herbal scalp spray


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 29, 2018)

My lociversary is this week  but I’ll be working 1-11:30pm everyday after today so I figure I’d post while I’m off so I don’t forget. If I had a fresh retwist they might hang a half inch or so longer but I won’t be retwisting until mid June so who knows. I oil my scalp every 2-3 days with either Wild Growth Oil (I prefer the lite formula but it leaves a residual cigarettes smell so I only use it at night very sparingly), whatever Wen Oil I have left (seasonal Summer scents) or the Multiuse floral infused oil from Urban outfitters.  Wash every 2-3 weeks (no conditioner) and occasionally retwisting the front as needed. I still love my locs! I’m thinking about getting a cowrie shell  or two added and looking to buy a few loc charms now that they’ve matured. We’ll see!

Day 1 (May 3rd 2016)


Year 1 (April 29th 2017)


Year 2 (Today)


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 29, 2018)

OK, I am all caught up reading this thread.  Lots of great posts and information.  



mz.rae said:


> Washed my hair with the clarifying shampoo my consultant said I could use. And I can tell the difference in my locs, my hair and scalp feel clean! My hair and scalp never felt clean with the Sisterlock shampoo. It always left this weird look to my hair and scalp would always itch.



I'm glad it worked out for you!  I hated that Sisterlocks shampoo also.  I don't even know if I finished the first bottle.  I might have thrown it in the trash.  They should consider reformulating it or something.  Too many women have problems with it.



caliscurls said:


> *1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*
> 
> 6 weeks
> *2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*
> ...



Which shampoo bars do you use?  I haven't figured out what I want to cleanse my scalp with yet.  I'm considering using this, but I need to do more research first.  I'm also thinking about water washing only, but I feel like my scalp might require more than that.  Or maybe she doesn't and I'm just partial because I'm used to co-washing.  



BillsBackerz67 said:


> My lociversary is this week  but I’ll be working 1-11:30pm everyday after today so I figure I’d post while I’m off so I don’t forget. If I had a fresh retwist they might hang a half inch or so longer but I won’t be retwisting until mid June so who knows. I oil my scalp every 2-3 days with either Wild Growth Oil (I prefer the lite formula but it leaves a residual cigarettes smell so I only use it at night very sparingly), whatever Wen Oil I have left (seasonal Summer scents) or the Multiuse floral infused oil from Urban outfitters.  Wash every 2-3 weeks (no conditioner) and occasionally retwisting the front as needed. I still love my locs! I’m thinking about getting a cowrie shell  or two added and looking to buy a few loc charms now that they’ve matured. We’ll see!
> 
> Day 1 (May 3rd 2016)
> View attachment 429447
> ...



@BillsBackerz67  WOW!!!!  Look at this progression of your hair.  So beautiful!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 30, 2018)

I made it through the first week!  I kept my hair covered under scarves the whole time.  A few of them came undone that I had to redo.  I also saw some that look like they are slipping so I will have to fix that also.

I'm still trying to figure out how they came undone in the first place, since I had my hair covered.  I knew if I didn't I would be touching them and disturbing them.

 Today I counted them and they got some steam from the shower, then it was back under a scarf.

I have 140 locks...it seemed like more than that because I thought I would never get done twisting.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 30, 2018)

Thank you so much @shortycocoa


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 30, 2018)

Retighten was this past Saturday, and April 8th was my one year Locaversary! When I look at pics I am amazed at how far my hair has come! Looking forward to seeing what this year is going to bring! I did have one or two locs that did blow out in the front that my consultant had to put back in. But other than that, she said my hair is looking good!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 30, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Retighten was this past Saturday, and April 8th was my one year Locaversary! When I look at pics I am amazed at how far my hair has come! Looking forward to seeing what this year is going to bring! I did have one or two locs that did blow out in the front that my consultant had to put back in. But other than that, she said my hair is looking good!
> View attachment 429507



Your hair looks good!  Amazing progress all around.  Congratulations on your anniversary!


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 30, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Your hair looks good!  Amazing progress all around.  Congratulations on your anniversary!


Thank you!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 30, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Retighten was this past Saturday, and April 8th was my one year Locaversary! When I look at pics I am amazed at how far my hair has come! Looking forward to seeing what this year is going to bring! I did have one or two locs that did blow out in the front that my consultant had to put back in. But other than that, she said my hair is looking good!
> View attachment 429507


It grew a lot! Love it!


----------



## mz.rae (May 1, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> It grew a lot! Love it!


Thank you!!


----------



## caliscurls (May 3, 2018)

@shortycocoa I’m using Chagrin Valley Soap and Salve shampoo bars. Right now it’s the Coconut Mint but I also have their Herb Garden and Ayurvedic Herb and have used them in the past. I’ve been using their shampoo bars for years now and really like them. After shampooing I always do a final rinse with their Summer Rain herbal Acv (my mix is 1 TBL acv with 8 oz warm water). Leaves my hair clean, shiney, and my scalp moisturized.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 6, 2018)

caliscurls said:


> @shortycocoa I’m using Chagrin Valley Soap and Salve shampoo bars. Right now it’s the Coconut Mint but I also have their Herb Garden and Ayurvedic Herb and have used them in the past. I’ve been using their shampoo bars for years now and really like them. After shampooing I always do a final rinse with their Summer Rain herbal Acv (my mix is 1 TBL acv with 8 oz warm water). Leaves my hair clean, shiney, and my scalp moisturized.



Oh ok thanks!  Lots to consider.  I was looking around on their website the other day but I got overwhelmed with all the choices and never went back.

How big are the shampoo bars and how long do they last?  They seem kind of pricey.  I see that they have a scrap sale twice a year but you have to sign up for their newsletter and/or follow them on social media to find out when.  You can only get 1 bag per order, though.  I might do that.  

I interlocked my hair last week.  It took 4 days.  I was doing a little bit each day until I finished.  There were some twists with really bad slippage that I had to undo and retwist, then interlock. 

I washed my hair the next day.  All is still good for now.  I have 2 twists that are vulnerable but I am not going to stress about them.

Ya'll got me frequenting Instagram a lot more lately, looking at beautiful heads of different types of locks.  I got my whole life earlier today following certain hashtags.  I didn't know you could do that on IG.


----------



## caliscurls (May 7, 2018)

@shortycocoa they’re pretty big. The regular size easily lasts me 6 months or a little more with weekly shampooing. That’s part of the reason I like them. Kinda pricey but they last a long time and are easy to travel with if you’re gone a long time or need to reduce the number of liquids you’re carrying on a plane. 

I will try to remember to take a picture of a regular size bar and a sample size when I get home. I’m traveling this week though so it won’t be until Friday or Saturday. The sample sizes are great if you want to enjoy multiple bars for several months. It’s not uncommon for me to do that since the regular bars last so long. I enjoy the different scents and benefits. Or you couple buy a couple regular size bars you like and cut them in half. 

The scrap sacks are worth it if it’s a bar you like.


----------



## simplycee (May 8, 2018)

A little more than 2 months in. Still loving my SL. Shrinkage is something else though. The amount of shrinkage has  been the only surprise so far. I wish I’d done this years ago.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 8, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My lociversary is this week  but I’ll be working 1-11:30pm everyday after today so I figure I’d post while I’m off so I don’t forget. If I had a fresh retwist they might hang a half inch or so longer but I won’t be retwisting until mid June so who knows. I oil my scalp every 2-3 days with either Wild Growth Oil (I prefer the lite formula but it leaves a residual cigarettes smell so I only use it at night very sparingly), whatever Wen Oil I have left (seasonal Summer scents) or the Multiuse floral infused oil from Urban outfitters.  Wash every 2-3 weeks (no conditioner) and occasionally retwisting the front as needed. I still love my locs! I’m thinking about getting a cowrie shell  or two added and looking to buy a few loc charms now that they’ve matured. We’ll see!
> 
> Day 1 (May 3rd 2016)
> View attachment 429447
> ...


Beautiful hair and awesome progress!.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 9, 2018)

caliscurls said:


> @shortycocoa they’re pretty big. The regular size easily lasts me 6 months or a little more with weekly shampooing. That’s part of the reason I like them. Kinda pricey but they last a long time and are easy to travel with if you’re gone a long time or need to reduce the number of liquids you’re carrying on a plane.
> 
> I will try to remember to take a picture of a regular size bar and a sample size when I get home. I’m traveling this week though so it won’t be until Friday or Saturday. The sample sizes are great if you want to enjoy multiple bars for several months. It’s not uncommon for me to do that since the regular bars last so long. I enjoy the different scents and benefits. Or you couple buy a couple regular size bars you like and cut them in half.
> 
> The scrap sacks are worth it if it’s a bar you like.



Ok, thanks for the info!  That helps a lot with helping me decide.  I just didn't want to pay that much for something that was small and didn't last a long time.  I had my eye on the carrot milk and honey shampoo bar, so maybe I should start there.

I noticed a few flakes on my scalp yesterday. I got them out and put a little bit of sulfur oil on the areas where flakes were present or I had minimal itching. 

I also made a sea salt and lemon juice spray to help my hair along some yesterday, but I haven't used it yet.

So far, I have washed my hair twice. The first wash was long, the second one was just a mini wash and to get the bend out of my locks from wearing puffs.



simplycee said:


> A little more than 2 months in. Still loving my SL. Shrinkage is something else though. The amount of shrinkage has  been the only surprise so far. I wish I’d done this years ago.



Congrats!!!  Keep pushing! Have you tried banding or braiding them to reduce the shrinkage some?  My SL consultant used to have crazy shrinkage at one point.  She used to also flat iron hers sometimes so they could appear longer.

I think the more they grow out the shrinkage goes away, though.


----------



## simplycee (May 13, 2018)

Washed my hair this weekend. Every time I wash my hair I worry that my SL will come apart or there will be slippage. I don’t know why I worry. I do braid and band and I leave them that way until mostly dry. 

OAN, I cannot use the SL shampoo. Moving onto Neutragena T-gel for my edges and Suave clarifying for the rest of my scalp. It feels so odd not to condition or add oil to my hair. This truly will be a journey. My SL will be 3 months this week. Still the best decision I’ve ever made.


----------



## caliscurls (May 14, 2018)

caliscurls said:


> @shortycocoa
> 
> I will try to remember to take a picture of a regular size bar and a sample size when I get home. I’m traveling this week though so it won’t be until Friday or Saturday. The sample sizes are great if you want to enjoy multiple bars for several months. It’s not uncommon for me to do that since the regular bars last so long. I enjoy the different scents and benefits. Or you couple buy a couple regular size bars you like and cut them in half.
> 
> The scrap sacks are worth it if it’s a bar you like.




The bigger bar isn’t at its full size as I’ve been using it since March. The smaller bar is new and hasn’t been used.


----------



## caliscurls (May 14, 2018)

In my quest to prevent “fat ends” I think I’ve been erroneously untangling some buds. Been doing this every week and realized today it’s probably not a good idea. How does everyone else handle this? Based on size? The smaller ones I’ve decided to leave alone (as of this week) but the bigger ones I’m thinking I should keep undoing them with a push-pin.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 14, 2018)

caliscurls said:


> The bigger bar isn’t at its full size as I’ve been using it since March. The smaller bar is new and hasn’t been used.



Thanks for doing that!  Those ingredients in the ayurvedic herb shampoo bar sound very good and very nourishing for the hair.


----------



## Platinum (May 15, 2018)

I can't believe that I'm about to be 4 years loc'd in a few days!)


----------



## shortycocoa (May 15, 2018)

caliscurls said:


> In my quest to prevent “fat ends” I think I’ve been erroneously untangling some buds. Been doing this every week and realized today it’s probably not a good idea. How does everyone else handle this? Based on size? The smaller ones I’ve decided to leave alone (as of this week) but the bigger ones I’m thinking I should keep undoing them with a push-pin.



When I had SL I just left all of that alone.  My consultant told me it was bunching.  My hair was bunching even though I was braiding and banding, so I just stopped because it was a waste of time.  I got SL to spend less time on my hair, not more...LOL.  

This time around I haven't been banding or braiding my starter locks before getting in the shower, either.  At first I was going to, but I have decided I am just going to let my locks form the way they want to.  Hopefully I will end up with the size/look that I want.

I'm not sure you should undo yours, but this is your journey so if it feels right to you, then do what feels right!  Have you told your consultant about this issue?  They're supposed to be able to fix slippage and bunching, but my consultant told me it was extremely expensive.  She was fixing my slippage for free, because we were bartering.  She never fixed any of my bunching because it was on almost EVERY lock.  I was hoping that they would all correct themselves through the locking/condensing process.  However, I cut them off after 18 months so I never got to see what they matured into.  



Platinum said:


> I can't believe that I'm about to be 4 years loc'd in a few days!)



Yay!!!!  Congratulations!  Here's to a happy and healthy year 5!


----------



## caliscurls (May 17, 2018)

@shortycocoa that’s helpful thank you! I just have a problem paying people for little things I can do myself, lol, and that’s why I haven’t gone back to her (call me cheap!  ) She’s really nice but I don’t have any slippage just I guess some bunching...I think in part because she left up to 3 inches of my hair unlocked in some places (that’s another story).


----------



## shortycocoa (May 17, 2018)

caliscurls said:


> @shortycocoa that’s helpful thank you! I just have a problem paying people for little things I can do myself, lol, and that’s why I haven’t gone back to her (call me cheap!  ) She’s really nice but I don’t have any slippage just I guess some bunching...I think in part because she left up to 3 inches of my hair unlocked in some places (that’s another story).



I understand.... I'm the same way with some things.  I found this video earlier about bunching, but she doesn't say how to fix it without cutting them off.:


I thought about doing that when I had mine, but then five minutes later I was like nah....what if they start unraveling????

And if you read the comments (the takeaway is the info in the comments, IMO) somebody said they cut theirs off and it caused their SLs to unravel.

I also saw one video about how to correct slippage the other day.  Let me see if I can go back and find it for you.

ETA:


The music is annoying but if you can make it past that, she explains how to correct slippage and goes over the steps.

She doesn't use either of the SL tools to fix it, so if that's a problem for you then do/use what you're comfortable with.

I always thought the latch hook was confusing, no matter how many different videos I've seen of people retightening their locks with it.  I knew I didn't want to use that to interlock because I preferred something that was easier to handle.


----------



## caliscurls (May 18, 2018)

Thank you @shortycocoa !


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 20, 2018)

Still going strong with only retwisting the front. It’s been 8 weeks today since I’ve been to the shop. I’ve had to pop a few locs in the back after washing but so far so good. I’m going to go another 4 weeks and then will get a full head retwist. If this retwist goes well I’ll try to extend it to 4 months. If there’s a lot of pulling and popping at my appointment then I’ll know the longest I can go is 3 months.

I’ve also added conditioner back into my regimen. The trader Joe’s nourish spa conditioner really helped soften them up.

Plan to get some cowrie shells sewn in to a few. Can’t wait!


----------



## mscocoface (May 22, 2018)

I got a call from my neice yesterday and she wanted to start her locks!!!! YAY I told her two strand twists would be a good start on a tight budget.  That is the way I started mine and I have a head full of them.  She showed me this morning what she did and she is just so cute with the short twists.  I told her in the coming weeks we will work on the technique for how she wants to do retightening.  We have another one on the lock journey.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 22, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I’ve also added conditioner back into my regimen. The trader Joe’s nourish spa conditioner really helped soften them up.  Plan to get some cowrie shells sewn in to a few. Can’t wait!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shortycocoa (May 22, 2018)

Tomorrow will make it one month in for me.  I washed and retightened my locks again this weekend.  Still washing with water only until I decide on shampoo bars.  

My hair feels thicker than before.  It's so cool to see the starter locks transform.  I have some buds that have appeared, as well as frizz and shrinkage.  My spray has definitely helped the process along, so I will keep using it.

The headband I ordered from eBay came in the mail last Thursday.  I will have to go get some fabric to see if I can make my own, because what I bought is nothing fancy.  It looks like somebody just cut a piece of fabric and sealed it in some plastic.  

It doesn't have any seams and wasn't sewn.  I discovered through Googling that one way people make these is to cut up a pair of leggings.  I'm guessing tights would probably work, too.

I would probably go this route since I don't know how to sew.


----------



## mochalocks (May 23, 2018)

Any ladies have a good oil and/or spray they use on their locs?

I currently use Alikay loc oil, but I think it’s time for me to switch from it.


----------



## Foxglove (May 23, 2018)

mochalocks said:


> Any ladies have a good oil and/or spray they use on their locs?
> 
> I currently use Alikay loc oil, but I think it’s time for me to switch from it.



I’ll be following this as well. I really liked plain coconut oil as a leave in and for a hot oil treatment.  I’ve also used Oyin Handmade’s oil which can be used head to toe

I like oyin juices and berries but it has glycerin so I feel like I need a separate water based spray due to this dry California air so I spray rosewater afterwards


----------



## shortycocoa (May 25, 2018)

mochalocks said:


> Any ladies have a good oil and/or spray they use on their locs?
> 
> I currently use Alikay loc oil, but I think it’s time for me to switch from it.



I'm using sulfur oil sparingly on my scalp as needed.  I don't put any oil directly on my locks just yet.  I have learned with time that my scalp doesn't handle oils well unless I only use a little bit.  I'm heavy-handed so it's hard to adjust.  

I'm thinking of going back to using Queen Helene Jojoba Oil as my locks mature.  I used to use it on my scalp when I wore box braids and for hot oil treatments when I first went natural.  It was really light (in my opinion) and I LOVED the fragrance.

The spray I use in between my sea salt spray for moisture and itchiness is a mix of Infusium-23 leave-in, peppermint EO, and water.  I plan on getting some glycerin to add to it for extra moisture, and maybe some aloe vera juice.  I just don't want to get carried away adding too many things to the mix, literally and figuratively speaking.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 25, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> I’ll be following this as well. I really liked plain coconut oil as a leave in and for a hot oil treatment.  I’ve also used Oyin Handmade’s oil which can be used head to toe
> 
> I like oyin juices and berries but it has glycerin so I feel like I need a separate water based spray due to this dry California air so I spray rosewater afterwards



coconut oil was the devil when I had Sisterlocks!  It would go on my scalp ok, but then it would cause extreme itching and flaking later on, to the point where I would have to wash my hair again.  I just take it internally now to reap the benefits.

I've never heard or seen any bad reviews about the Oyin Juices and Berries. A lot of lock heads swear by rosewater too, so it sounds like you've got it down!  I only remember using rosewater once when I first became a loose natural.  It didn't really do anything major for my hair that I could see, so I never bought anymore.   But, it seems like a holy grail product for locks so I might try it again.  I would have to make my own, though, cause the way these prices for rosewater are set up....

You might like the ElastaQP H2 leave-in....I was using that for a period of time before I got SLs but I never thought to use it on them.  It is a detangler also, so keep that in mind.  I just remember the ingredients were really good and my hair felt nourished and full of body when I used it underneath gels for wash and goes.


----------



## Transformer (May 25, 2018)

mochalocks said:


> Any ladies have a good oil and/or spray they use on their locs?
> 
> I currently use Alikay loc oil, but I think it’s time for me to switch from it.




I'm using castor and avocado oil.  Also using Mizani Coconut Spray Moisturizer on length of hair on some days.


----------



## Transformer (May 25, 2018)

These locks are bunning for the entire summer.  Too much hair to allow down.


----------



## mochalocks (May 27, 2018)

I recently purchased taliah wajaad's African oil, only fault about is that it has mineral oil in it.  I will continue to try it out, and see how it works.


----------



## mz.rae (May 27, 2018)

I was at the amusement park the other day, and some random person walked up to me and asked if they could touch my hair. Uh... No....   But at least they asked first! It's so crazy how much attention my hair has been getting lately.


----------



## msdeevee (May 27, 2018)

At my last retight my consultant said that I can now use oil . She recommended that I use Argan oil when my hair is damp. Apply it to my scalp and pull it out to the length of my locks. So I’ve been doing that.



Transformer said:


> These locks are bunning for the entire summer.  Too much hair to allow down.



Like I said in one of my former posts my locks are growing like crazy. They are at an aggravating length now. The top of my back below my neckline . I don’t want to be like Becky always swinging my hair back so I think it’s time to break out the ponytail holders and wraps.

My other dilemma is color. Once she gave me the ok to color. I’ve been using Shea Moisture which is the best hair color I’ve ever used. The grey at my hairline is taking over and I’m not ready for all that. I’m trying to decide which is best to use my Shea Moisture which I already bought or to transition to using henna. 

I’ve read that once you use henna it’s near impossible to use regular color again bcuz henna leaves deposits. I think using henna will take up to a better part of 2 days. Mixing, applying letting it sit then rinsing and rinsing and rinsing again to make sure my Sisterlocks are clear of the grit left from henna. 

What to do? What to do? 

Advice, opinions please.


----------



## Foxglove (May 27, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> At my last retight my consultant said that I can now use oil . She recommended that I use Argan oil when my hair is damp. Apply it to my scalp and pull it out to the length of my locks. So I’ve been doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you even think you might go lighter in any color other than red stay away from henna. I henna'ed years ago and my greys are still red/orange. I want to do it again but the I feel like the rinsing process will take forever. I'm debating doing it for my 4 year anniversary


----------



## msdeevee (May 28, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> If you even think you might go lighter in any color other than red stay away from henna. I henna'ed years ago and my greys are still red/orange. I want to do it again but the I feel like the rinsing process will take forever. I'm debating doing it for my 4 year anniversary



Even though my consultant has suggested I brighten up my color. I have no interest in blondes and I really never liked red hair on myself .i have been using the Shea Moisture Bright Auburn though. It gives me a dark color with a little brightness which is fine with me. A Sisterlocks blogger that I follow uses the natural highlights henna that she gets from Sally’s. It looks so pretty on her.

It’s dark with a pretty sheen to it. I bought 2 boxes of that also and I’m wondering if I should risk trying it. If it doesn’t come out right will I be able to switch back to Shea Moisture?  I’m fighting these greys but I would like to use something more natural like henna. The blogger said that she hennas her locks once a month. I have used henna pre locking and I know it is a mess to wash out.

I don’t know. I’ll think about it tomorrow.


----------



## mochalocks (May 28, 2018)

mochalocks said:


> I recently purchased taliah wajaad's African oil, only fault about is that it has mineral oil in it.  I will continue to try it out, and see how it works.




ETA: the one I purchased doesn't have mineral oil in it.  I've read that some of it, and I've read reviews that she changed the ingredients and took out the mineral oil. The first ingredient is soybean. 

Anyways day 3 on using it and so far so good. My locks are soaking it all up- not dry, and brittle like before.


----------



## Transformer (May 28, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> At my last retight my consultant said that I can now use oil . She recommended that I use Argan oil when my hair is damp. Apply it to my scalp and pull it out to the length of my locks. So I’ve been doing that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn’t do it.  All sisterlocked ladies that have dyed has lived to regret it including my installer.  The dye gets in between and never completely  washes out.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 28, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Even though my consultant has suggested I brighten up my color. I have no interest in blondes and I really never liked red hair on myself .i have been using the Shea Moisture Bright Auburn though. It gives me a dark color with a little brightness which is fine with me. A Sisterlocks blogger that I follow uses the natural highlights henna that she gets from Sally’s. It looks so pretty on her.
> 
> It’s dark with a pretty sheen to it. I bought 2 boxes of that also and I’m wondering if I should risk trying it. If it doesn’t come out right will I be able to switch back to Shea Moisture?  I’m fighting these greys but I would like to use something more natural like henna. The blogger said that she hennas her locks once a month. I have used henna pre locking and I know it is a mess to wash out.
> 
> I don’t know. I’ll think about it tomorrow.



Can you use something like Bigen instead?


----------



## shortycocoa (May 28, 2018)

Transformer said:


> I wouldn’t do it.  All sisterlocked ladies that have dyed has lived to regret it including my installer.  The dye gets in between and never completely  washes out.



I don't know.... I think it depends on other factors as well, such as the types of color being used, technique, the health/condition of the hair and how the hair is cared for afterwards.  

My consultant wouldn't do color, because she didn't know how yet.  But she also never dissuaded anyone who really wanted to dye against it, unless their SLs were new and not mature enough to withstand the process.

She would just refer them to the other SLs consultant in the shop.  I think that way she was still getting a percentage for the referral.

But what you said also makes sense, too.... I have seen lots of women speak about damage (dryness, breakage, thinning SLs) after coloring theirs.  The same was also true for those that had micro locks.


----------



## msdeevee (May 28, 2018)

No shade to anyone but I’ve noticed that most Lockers that bleach out and dye their locks blonde looks like straw to me. So I would never do that.

Bigen I’ve also used before locking. What I noticed about that is no matter what color you use it all comes out so dark but it lasts longer than most rinses and dyes.

I decided to do a test patch of the Reshma henna tonight (from Sally’s) so I’ll see how that small patch comes out tomorrow. I’ve used the Shea Moisture dye about 4x since my install with my consultants blessing and I haven’t had any problems.


----------



## Foxglove (May 28, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> No shade to anyone but I’ve noticed that most Lockers that bleach out and dye their locks blonde looks like straw to me. So I would never do that.
> 
> Bigen I’ve also used before locking. What I noticed about that is no matter what color you use it all comes out so dark but it lasts longer than most rinses and dyes.
> 
> I decided to do a test patch of the Reshma henna tonight (from Sally’s) so I’ll see how that small patch comes out tomorrow. I’ve used the Shea Moisture dye about 4x since my install with my consultants blessing and I haven’t had any problems.



Is the reshma henna body art quality? It's important to make sure they didn't add any metals which can react with other dyes if you change your mind about dying your hair in the future

I used jamila henna my loose days and when my locs were shorter it wasn't too much of a problem but in my last session I had to rinse for.ever. I originally planned on using mehandi henna, the variety for african hair bc it's supposedly "finely sifted for tightly curled, natural or relaxed hair or locs". Jamila always left my hair feeling thick and strong but I always had to do a super moisturizing treatment afterwards. I'll be curious to see how this one affects my hair


----------



## msdeevee (May 29, 2018)

Yes, I’m very familiar with henna and was skeptical when I saw a popular blogger say that she uses the Henna from Sally’s. I bought a box and it is body art quality. When I opened the box the powder smelled and looked like the same henna that I used prior to locking from Mehandi. I still have a lot of pkgs from Mehandi left bcuz I bought it for me & a friend. 

I did a small patch/strand test and it came out ok. It washed out pretty well. 

I forgot about the need to condition well after you henna though so for now I think I’ll stick to my Shea Moisture bright auburn and revisit the henna option later. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (May 30, 2018)

@nerdography @ThursdayGirl


----------



## ThursdayGirl (May 30, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> @nerdography @ThursdayGirl



Awwwwwwwwwww Thank you!!!!!


----------



## nerdography (May 31, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> @nerdography @ThursdayGirl


Thank you!


----------



## KimPossibli (Jun 2, 2018)

I'm pretty sure my locaversary was this friday...


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 2, 2018)

Couldn’t take the greys trying to step out on the edges anymore so used a black rinse yesterday (Clairol Natural Instincs with Keratin). I’m only 10 weeks in and I know it’s a no-no but the spray touch ups made my hair look ashy. 

To avoid bunching or slippage I braided and bundled after applying the color during the time you let it sit. This was purposeful to ensure full coverage of my roots. It seemed to rinse out easily but I went ahead and rinsed a good 10 min just incase. I spent way less time doing this from beginning to end than I would’ve during my loose natural days so it wasnt a big deal.

It came out perfect and so far there’s no excessive dryness. Although I didn’t use the conditioner that came with the box I spritzed my hair with rose water much more than usual yesterday and steamed before bed. Today my hair feels a little softer than usual the day after wash day (it’s usually a little stiff from a couple days). Will continue spraying a little extra this week as a precaution.

After doing a great deal of research it looks like rinses are the best way to go at this stage if you can’t or don’t want to use henna. Within the sisterlock community some consultants are adamant about not doing it at this stage and others are okay if their client uses a rinse or henna. 

Will update if I experience any adverse effects.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 2, 2018)

KimPossibli said:


> I'm pretty sure my locaversary was this friday...



Happy locaversary!

@caliscurls it sounds like the rinse went well for you!  How long will it last?  Do you think you will continue using it if your hair continues to respond well?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 2, 2018)

I just want to say I am in love with my locks!  They are coming along nicely.  I have been spraying them almost every day with my sea salt spray, and they also get plenty of steam and moisture from my daily showers.

I didn't wash my hair last week, but I washed yesterday and put oil on my scalp.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 3, 2018)

Had my hair appointment yesterday, Curled my locks....something different.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jun 3, 2018)

Hi, Ladies.
I am now on day 3 of my SisterLock journey. I love my hair! My morning routine goes much smoother compared to when I was a loose natural. 

Question: I’m going to Jamaica next weekend and was wondering if anyone been to Jamaica before with natural hair that can tell me what to expect lol! I am trying to prepare the best way possible to keep my new sisterlocks intact. My ends are still loose and exposed. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## msdeevee (Jun 3, 2018)

MayaNatural said:


> Hi, Ladies.
> I am now on day 3 of my SisterLock journey. I love my hair! My morning routine goes much smoother compared to when I was a loose natural.
> 
> Question: I’m going to Jamaica next weekend and was wondering if anyone been to Jamaica before with natural hair that can tell me what to expect lol! I am trying to prepare the best way possible to keep my new sisterlocks intact. My ends are still loose and exposed. I appreciate your advice.



Hey, newbie! Congrats on your Sisterlocks. You will love them and like most regret you didn’t do it sooner.

I’ve been to Jamaica with my Sisterlocks when I was a little more than a year out. I had no adverse effects from the sun. I did not go in the ocean though. If you do I would suggest you use a swim cap. If you dare to go in the ocean I see that many braid and band their locks. Especially being that you have loose ends. You can incur a lot of slippage. At this stage you have to be protective of your locks. Follow your consultants advice. 

Once your locks are more settled I’ve read that the salt water is good for helping your locks mature. 

Have fun!


----------



## caliscurls (Jun 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Happy locaversary!
> 
> @caliscurls it sounds like the rinse went well for you!  How long will it last?  Do you think you will continue using it if your hair continues to respond well?


It’s supposed to last 28 washes but I find that it lasts about 3 months with weekly washes. The shorter time for me could be because I workout 5-6 times a week and my scalp sweats in the process. 

It’s the same product I was using before getting sisterlocks so I’ll definitely continue if there’s no issues. I’m going to try to do it every other reti (every 16 weeks) as advised by a consultant since a reti will hide some (but not all) of the new growth color and what’s faded as well.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 3, 2018)

MayaNatural said:


> Hi, Ladies.
> I am now on day 3 of my SisterLock journey. I love my hair! My morning routine goes much smoother compared to when I was a loose natural.
> 
> Question: I’m going to Jamaica next weekend and was wondering if anyone been to Jamaica before with natural hair that can tell me what to expect lol! I am trying to prepare the best way possible to keep my new sisterlocks intact. My ends are still loose and exposed. I appreciate your advice.



Welcome....and enjoy your Sisterlocks!  I haven't been to Jamaica but @msdeevee gave some great advice.  I was going to say braid and band them, also.  If you don't feel like doing that then maybe get your hair in a braided style so it can stay somewhat protected during your vacation.  You can always undo the braids later for a wavy/curly set for certain activities/pics.

Have fun!


----------



## MayaNatural (Jun 4, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Hey, newbie! Congrats on your Sisterlocks. You will love them and like most regret you didn’t do it sooner.
> 
> I’ve been to Jamaica with my Sisterlocks when I was a little more than a year out. I had no adverse effects from the sun. I did not go in the ocean though. If you do I would suggest you use a swim cap. If you dare to go in the ocean I see that many braid and band their locks. Especially being that you have loose ends. You can incur a lot of slippage. At this stage you have to be protective of your locks. Follow your consultants advice.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much!  I am already wondering what took me so long to get them besides the hefty price tag lol. I appreciate all of your advice. I will buy a swim cap just incase I decide last minute to get in the ocean.


----------



## MayaNatural (Jun 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Welcome....and enjoy your Sisterlocks!  I haven't been to Jamaica but @msdeevee gave some great advice.  I was going to say braid and band them, also.  If you don't feel like doing that then maybe get your hair in a braided style so it can stay somewhat protected during your vacation.  You can always undo the braids later for a wavy/curly set for certain activities/pics.
> 
> Have fun!



I agree with you, @msdeevee did give really great advice. I appreciate your advice as well. I didn’t think about braiding my hair into a style. I might do that as well as wearing a swim cap if I decide to get in the ocean. I’m not sure why I didn’t think of that lol. Honestly, my mind has been focused on the heat and trying to figure out if the humidity is going to make my hair less defined and dry. I appreciate your advice.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 4, 2018)

MayaNatural said:


> I agree with you, @msdeevee did give really great advice. I appreciate your advice as well. I didn’t think about braiding my hair into a style. I might do that as well as wearing a swim cap if I decide to get in the ocean. I’m not sure why I didn’t think of that lol. Honestly, my mind has been focused on the heat and trying to figure out if the humidity is going to make my hair less defined and dry. I appreciate your advice.



I was thinking about something like this in mind for you.:

 


  It's simple and elegant at the same time and you can still enjoy the beach/water if you choose without worrying about your hair.  

YouTube has lots of ideas, too.  I found her this morning and her Sisterlocks are EVERYTHING!!!  She did a cut recently, though.:


I did a YouTube search for 'braided styles for Sisterlocks'... hope that helps!


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 5, 2018)

My consultant gave me the ok to color my hair! I'm excited and nervous because I am seeing that people are saying color messed up their locs. I was wanting to go red or maybe highlights. I colored my loose natural hair in the past with no problems, so hopefully it will be the case for my sisterlocks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 5, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> My consultant gave me the ok to color my hair! I'm excited and nervous because I am seeing that people are saying color messed up their locs. I was wanting to go red or maybe highlights. I colored my loose natural hair in the past with no problems, so hopefully it will be the case for my sisterlocks.



That's awesome!  Are you going to let her do the color or are you going to go the DIY route?  Either way, I hope you have a positive experience and get great results.


----------



## Oasis (Jun 5, 2018)

i’ve been anti blonde on black for as long as i can remember but i’ve been itching to dye my hair blonde. i’m about 80% sure i’m going to go through with it but i have to figure out a plan quickly because i want it done before the summer ends. 

i’ve also been wanting to cut into a bob but i want a black bob so i’m going to do that when i get tired of the blonde or once my hair starts to disintegrate from the imminent lack of care.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 5, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> That's awesome!  Are you going to let her do the color or are you going to go the DIY route?  Either way, I hope you have a positive experience and get great results.


Thank you! My consultant doesn't style or color hair, so she is going to give me the numbers of stylist that do and know how to work with sisterlocks.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 10, 2018)

I'm always in awe when I see how far my hair has come. I appreciate and have been loving my journey so far. But if I'm honest when I look at pics from the first few months, I was looking a little rough.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi ladies!  I re-tightened my locks over the weekend.  It's been about 3 weeks since my last re-tightening.  I was initially going to try to wait until 4-6 weeks, but I'm glad I didn't.

I had several vulnerable locks in the back and front I needed to address because of slippage/unravelling, so I just did my whole head. 

One thing I find interesting through this process is that even though I have traditional locks this time, I have some locks that are developing with the fat ends, just like when I had my Sisterlocks.   Getting my locks to fit in the eye of my yarn needles and pass through the base of those particular locks was definitely a challenge.

I tried using a safety pin, and I ran into the problem JoyceMD mentioned in one of her videos where the hair gets caught in the loop at the bottom of the pin.  I ended up having to pull really hard to get my hair out and I didn't like that. 

She recommended using the coilless safety pins to avoid that issue, so I ordered some from eBay yesterday, as well as the bulb safety pins.     

What I really need is something with a large enough base, like a bulb safety pin, and a pointy tip like a yarn needle that is varying lengths for my smaller locks in the back and front of my hair.  But I also don't want it to cost a lot, either.

Do you ladies have any ideas or suggestions for what I could use?  I needed something like that when I had SLs too but never found anything.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 18, 2018)

Ugh.... there is this one loc in the front that keeps slipping out!! It was doing fine up until the point of two months ago when it decided it wanted to slip out. Now it wont act right at all, ugh!!


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Do you ladies have any ideas or suggestions for what I could use?  I needed something like that when I had SLs too but never found anything.



There are a few options here
http://curlynugrowth.com/best-tools-for-interlocking/

I've used the nappyloc tool and it seems like it meets your criteria and comes in different sizes


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 19, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> There are a few options here
> http://curlynugrowth.com/best-tools-for-interlocking/
> 
> I've used the nappyloc tool and it seems like it meets your criteria and comes in different sizes



Thanks!  I either saw that link earlier in this thread or stumbled upon it on my own.  Can't remember which.  But I just didn't want to spend that much for that Nappylocs tool.  I might have to bite the bullet and do it, because there doesn't seem to be much else that fits my needs.

I did find some screws that look like they are made for hanging pictures.  It has a circular base but the tip is not smooth, and I don't want it to tear up the base of my locks so I am hesitant to try it.

My coil-less safety pins did come in the mail over the weekend, so at least I have those on hand for the next time I am due for a re-tightening.  Still waiting on the other bulb pins to arrive.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 20, 2018)

Natural Nirvana has decided to loc her hair again. I’m excited to her journey and if there is anything she does differently this time around.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 20, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Natural Nirvana has decided to loc her hair again. I’m excited to her journey and if there is anything she does differently this time around.



I never watched any of her videos but they always came up in my suggestions, so I knew of her and her backstory.  Other YouTubers did videos about her and a few others that cut or took their locks down.  

That didn't take long for her to decide to lock again.  I'm also interested to see the approach she uses this time.  Her first set were thick.  

I look for JoyceMD to do the same.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 23, 2018)

Today marks 2 months for me, ladies!  The frizz has definitely taken over these last few days, so I have been wearing my hair back off my face with headbands on.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2018)

I haven't checked in in quite some time but I hit my 4 year mark last month. I've been going to the gym 3-5 times a week and my locs are looking quite "disrespectful" right about now. I'll probably make an appointment with my loctitican in a few weeks,


----------



## cravoecanela (Jun 24, 2018)

I've been thinking about locing my hair for the second time... any recommendations for salons that could install in the NYC area?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 25, 2018)

cravoecanela said:


> I've been thinking about locing my hair for the second time... any recommendations for salons that could install in the NYC area?



I don't live in the area, but I found this place on IG.:



ETA: I've been re-reading some old threads on NP.  One poster gave some great advice in one of them.  She said not to tell them you want locks, because then the price increases significantly as soon as you mention locks.  Just go in and say you want whatever style you plan on starting your locks with.


----------



## cravoecanela (Jun 25, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I don't live in the area, but I found this place on IG.:
> 
> View attachment 432177
> 
> ETA: I've been re-reading some old threads on NP.  One poster gave some great advice in one of them.  She said not to tell them you want locks, because then the price increases significantly as soon as you mention locks.  Just go in and say you want whatever style you plan on starting your locks with.





Thank you so much ! I'll look into them.


----------



## dyh080 (Jun 25, 2018)

MayaNatural said:


> Hi, Ladies.
> I am now on day 3 of my SisterLock journey. I love my hair! My morning routine goes much smoother compared to when I was a loose natural.
> 
> Question: I’m going to Jamaica next weekend and was wondering if anyone been to Jamaica before with natural hair that can tell me what to expect lol! I am trying to prepare the best way possible to keep my new sisterlocks intact. My ends are still loose and exposed. I appreciate your advice.




LOL, I went to Jamaica 28 years ago with loose natural hair and everywhere I went I heard " Hey roots".  I finally asked why they were calling me that only to find out it was because of my hair. They said by looking at my hair they knew I was pro-Black.


----------



## cravoecanela (Jun 25, 2018)

What was your experience like with shrinkage? My hair is armpit length when two-strand twisted without heat. Sometimes it shrinks to my collarbone if I sweat or it gets wet in the rain. Can I expect my starter locs to get to the same length?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 26, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> LOL, I went to Jamaica 28 years ago with loose natural hair and everywhere I went I heard " Hey roots".  I finally asked why they were calling me that only to find out it was because of my hair. They said by looking at my hair they knew I was pro-Black.



This made me laugh, only because I used to have a cut buddy that worked with a mutual friend.  The mutual friend and all his co-workers used to call the guy "roots." I asked why they called him that.  I think they said it was because he was African.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 27, 2018)

My rebel loc is back in formation, and it better behave and stay that way. Anyway my locs are starting to bud and it’s fun squishing them lol. It’s crazy how I’m not counting down the months like I was when I first started.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 27, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Anyway my locs are starting to bud and it’s fun squishing them lol. I



Lol... I squeeze mine too!  I can't keep my hands out of my hair these days.  I know I said it before, but it's so fascinating to see and watch them form.  I love it!

I also relish every day in the fact that I DON'T have to spend the extra time for maintenance (detangling).  There was a YouTuber I found recently that said having locks frees you from the mental pain and anguish of detangling.  I had to laugh at that, because that's exactly what it is.


----------



## cravoecanela (Jun 28, 2018)

cravoecanela said:


> What was your experience like with shrinkage? My hair is armpit length when two-strand twisted without heat. Sometimes it shrinks to my collarbone if I sweat or it gets wet in the rain. Can I expect my starter locs to get to the same length?



I've decided to bite the bullet and schedule my install for saturday (two strand twists). I don't remember having shrinkage at all the first time I loced so I decided that I don't care/shouldn't worry about it/it's not going to happen . We'll see what happens and I'm super excited !


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 2, 2018)

I’m getting annoyed with my hair every time I wash it now! It seems like every time I am noticing a loc coming a loose! I’m really considering saying forget sisterlocks and getting my locs combined. This is very frustrating to go majority of the journey not experiencing any slippage, then to get almost 15 months in and start having these issues!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 4, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I’m getting annoyed with my hair every time I wash it now! It seems like every time I am noticing a loc coming a loose! I’m really considering saying forget sisterlocks and getting my locs combined. This is very frustrating to go majority of the journey not experiencing any slippage, then to get almost 15 months in and start having these issues!



I'm sorry you're having these issues so far into your Sisterlocks journey.  15 months is a long time to go without slippage for it to pop up all of a sudden, so I understand your frustrations.  I hope it stops soon.  What did your consultant say?  

I never stopped having slippage of the locks in the front and side along my hairline.   Some of those were always unraveling, even at 18 months.

Do whatever you feel is right for you, your hair and your journey.  I contemplated combining mine a couple times but fought against it because I paid for Sisterlocks and wanted to see it through.  

Now I'm wondering what my locks would have looked like if I had combined them, or if I had kept them and tried harder to resolve my scalp issues.

At that time I didn't even think to reach out to YouTube and the internet for solutions.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm sorry you're having these issues so far into your Sisterlocks journey.  15 months is a long time to go without slippage for it to pop up all of a sudden, so I understand your frustrations.  I hope it stops soon.  What did your consultant say?
> 
> I never stopped having slippage of the locks in the front and side along my hairline.   Some of those were always unraveling, even at 18 months.
> 
> ...



My consultant said that since my hair is a finer and softer texture in the front around the hairline, that slippage would probably be an issue. Outside of that I really enjoy my Sisterlocks I just wish they would cooperate, and hate that it seems to take longer for them to loc when compared to traditional locs. My SO talked me off the ledge about combining my locs so I’m going to hold off on doing so. Hopefully by Winter my hair will be mostly loced.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 4, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> *My consultant said that since my hair is a finer and softer texture in the front around the hairline, that slippage would probably be an issue. *Outside of that I really enjoy my Sisterlocks I just wish they would cooperate, and hate that it seems to take longer for them to loc when compared to traditional locs. My SO talked me off the ledge about combining my locs so I’m going to hold off on doing so. Hopefully by Winter my hair will be mostly loced.



Mine explained this, too.  I just wasn't prepared for the realities when it actually started happening and kept happening every wash.  

I just finished another retightening yesterday (it's still taking me two days) and I just wrapped some of the softer hairs around an adjacent lock.

The other areas I just twisted into a lock with my fingers because they are too short to stay in two-strand twists.

Did you see the video I posted on how to fix slippage?  That might help you until you figure out if you really want to combine them or not.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Mine explained this, too.  I just wasn't prepared for the realities when it actually started happening and kept happening every wash.
> 
> I just finished another retightening yesterday (it's still taking me two days) and I just wrapped some of the softer hairs around an adjacent lock.
> 
> ...



It’s super annoying! Did you have Sisterlocks reinstalled? And no I didn’t see the video I’m going to have to go back and check it out.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 4, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> It’s super annoying! Did you have Sisterlocks reinstalled? And no I didn’t see the video I’m going to have to go back and check it out.



LOL yes it is!  I had so much anxiety and stress when I had my Sisterlocks and this was the main reason.  I have traditional locks this time around but I interlock my new growth so that's why I always say 'retighten.' 

I haven't been anxious or stressed with this set of locks yet.  Just more so impatient with retightening because I want to be able to get it all done in 3-4 hours and it's still taking me 2 days to do it.  It took 3 days the first time, so I guess I'm making progress.  But still.  I feel like 2 days is still a long time. 

2 special needs kids, lack of speed, life and daily responsibilities are all factored into why it takes me so long.

I noticed that with this set I have a deeper understanding of locks in general, the different stages they have to go through to develop, and embracing the metamorphosis my hair is undergoing.

I also make time every day to look at locks or read about locks, even if it's only for a few minutes at a time.  It's helping a lot to see different lock journeys and experiences.  It definitely makes me appreciate my own journey a lot more.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 4, 2018)

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-52#post-24742471

@mzrae the video was in this post.  Hope that helps!


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 5, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-52#post-24742471
> 
> @mzrae the video was in this post.  Hope that helps!


Thank you so much again! I know your new set of locs are going to be so beautiful! It’s so fun reading and looking at pictures of Locs, I can do it for hours.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 5, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much again! I know your new set of locs are going to be so beautiful! It’s so fun reading and looking at pictures of Locs, I can do it for hours.



Thanks @mz.rae!  I concur.


----------



## cutenappygrl (Jul 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> *Please answer the following questions:
> 
> 1. How long have you been on your loc journey? Since May 27, 2014
> 
> ...



you are one of my favorite members... my locs are the same except I don't use the latch hook method... still just retwist...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2018)

cutenappygrl said:


> you are one of my favorite members... my locs are the same except I don't use the latch hook method... still just retwist...



@cutenappygrl Awww, thanks Lady! I like your screen name! I look forward to hearing more about your Loc journey. 

Speaking of latch hooking, I haven't done this in a few years. I started palm rolling a while back. I'm thinking about interlocking soon (just once again) because I've been going hard in the gym lately so palm rolling would seem like a waste of time.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 12, 2018)

So I have a little update about my safety pins, etc.  The last time I interlocked I tried the coil-less safety pin.  It seemed to work with the fatter locks I have that couldn't fit through the yarn needles, but only for a couple rotations.  It couldn't get all the way to the root for a tight, clean look.  So I still ended up having to contort my bigger locks to fit into the yarn needle, and I didn't like doing that.  

The other screw I thought about using is also a no-go, due to the corkscrew-like end.  I received the bulb safety pins after I did a retightening, but I did see that my locks can fit in the bulb.  So next month I will report back on how that works.

I may have to go ahead and get the largest sized nappy locks tool.


----------



## simplycee (Jul 13, 2018)

Almost 5 months locked

Currently on vacation in Toronto. I’ve had women, black and white, ask me about my sisterlocks. It’s probably because they don’t look quite like locks since I did a twist out and my ends are curly/coily. Still loving my locks!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Jul 15, 2018)

If I ever lock my hair this is the route I'd take "INSTANT DREADLOCKS

WOW... Kris McDred! He said you get to keep your length too! Fire.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 16, 2018)

I’ve decided to keep my hair sisterlocked and not combine. My locs have been with me through a lot so far, and I’m looking at other people’s journeys and seeing they have some of the same issues. One goal I have is to learn how to retighten on my own or take the retighten class.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 16, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> If I ever lock my hair this is the route I'd take "INSTANT DREADLOCKS
> 
> WOW... Kris McDred! He said you get to keep your length too! Fire.



I saw this video a few years ago when I was considering starting another set.  Thanks for posting.  I meant to ask Oasis if she would ever go this route based on something she said about her locks upthread but I forgot.

I like how he said time is the product.  I keep telling myself that every day.  It has certainly helped me to not get swept up in all these "what products do you use on your locks" discussions on social media.

If you do this method, come back and let us know.  I'm sure your hair would look great!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 16, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I’ve decided to keep my hair sisterlocked and not combine. My locs have been with me through a lot so far, and I’m looking at other people’s journeys and seeing they have some of the same issues. *One goal I have is to learn how to retighten on my own or take the retighten class.*



I think this will definitely help you and give you more empowerment and control over your locking process.  A lot of my negative feelings, stress and anxiety with my Sisterlocks had a lot to do with me not being in control of fixing the issues I had with my hair because I didn't know how to reinstall them once they came out completely.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 16, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I think this will definitely help you and give you more empowerment and control over your locking process.  A lot of my negative feelings, stress and anxiety with my Sisterlocks had a lot to do with me not being in control of fixing the issues I had with my hair because I didn't know how to reinstall them once they came out completely.


Thank you! And right after posting this my consultant messaged me having to reschedule an appointment. I am thoroughly annoyed as this week is a formal dinner and my hair would have been done for that. This really has been an ongoing thing with her. I am officially over having sisterlocks and am going to just start combing them or am going to go to someone who can combine locs and just interlock the new growth myself for upkeep.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 16, 2018)

MayaNatural said:


> Thank you so much!  I am already wondering what took me so long to get them besides the hefty price tag lol. I appreciate all of your advice. I will buy a swim cap just incase I decide last minute to get in the ocean.


How long did it take to complete your install? 
 I’ve been thinking about getting sisterlocs for over a year and I’m getting the nagging feeling again. I hope to wait till December but I don’t know if I can hold out. I also need to find a good consultant.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 16, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you! And right after posting this my consultant messaged me having to reschedule an appointment. I am thoroughly annoyed as this week is a formal dinner and my hair would have been done for that. This really has been an ongoing thing with her. I am officially over having sisterlocks and am going to just start combing them or am going to go to someone who can combine locs and just interlock the new growth myself for upkeep.



I'm sorry you're going through this.  I know all too well what that felt like to be looking forward to having your retightening and then being bumped/rescheduled at the last minute.

I got ghost on my consultant for a while when she did that to me one month.  I had had enough and went to YouTube to learn how interlock with a yarn needle.  When I finally did talk to her and told her what the issue was, she apologized, explained why she was doing that, put me back on her book, and did my next retightening for free.

She asked me if I took the retightening class and I told her no.   . I was straightforward with her about using the yarn needle.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 17, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm sorry you're going through this.  I know all too well what that felt like to be looking forward to having your retightening and then being bumped/rescheduled at the last minute.
> 
> I got ghost on my consultant for a while when she did that to me one month.  I had had enough and went to YouTube to learn how interlock with a yarn needle.  When I finally did talk to her and told her what the issue was, she apologized, explained why she was doing that, put me back on her book, and did my next retightening for free.
> 
> She asked me if I took the retightening class and I told her no.   . I was straightforward with her about using the yarn needle.


I’m tempted to go ghost! It is very annoying to have an appointment set up and then the day off a couple hours before the appointment have to cancel. She did come back and say she could get me in at 3 today so we shall see. I contacted a few friends and one person is only going to charge me 60 for combining my locs. I also got in touch with another sisterlock consultant to see if they are taking new clients and they are. So I am going to schedule something so me and her can talk. I feel like having locs shouldn’t be this stressful.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 17, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I’m tempted to go ghost! It is very annoying to have an appointment set up and then the day off a couple hours before the appointment have to cancel. She did come back and say she could get me in at 3 today so we shall see. I contacted a few friends and one person is only going to charge me 60 for combining my locs. I also got in touch with another sisterlock consultant to see if they are taking new clients and they are. So I am going to schedule something so me and her can talk. *I feel like having locs shouldn’t be this stressful.*



All of this!!!  I said the same thing several years ago.  If you decide to combine them, it's not hard to do it yourself.  I know I accidentally combined a few Sisterlocks when I was in my self-retightening phase.   But if you would rather have someone else do it then go for it.  Just make sure you let them know upfront what you want in regards to the parting and lock size. 

I studied all of Dewdrop's (DynamicRunner on YouTube) videos meticulously before and after I had Sisterlocks.  If I recall correctly, she explains in one of her videos how to combine them and how to incorporate the stray hairs around your hairline into neighboring locks.

combining locks:


incorporating loose hairs into locks:

 
I had stopped watching her channel for a few years so I didn't even realize that she started another new set (braidlocks) a couple years ago.:


Man, her skills are so INSANE!!!!


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 17, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> All of this!!!  I said the same thing several years ago.  If you decide to combine them, it's not hard to do it yourself.  I know I accidentally combined a few Sisterlocks when I was in my self-retightening phase.   But if you would rather have someone else do it then go for it.  Just make sure you let them know upfront what you want in regards to the parting and lock size.
> 
> I studied all of Dewdrop's (DynamicRunner on YouTube) videos meticulously before and after I had Sisterlocks.  If I recall correctly, she explains in one of her videos how to combine them and how to incorporate the stray hairs around your hairline into neighboring locks.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this! And thank you for listening to my complaining and vents about my hair. I’m sorry I really don’t want to sound like Debbie downer about locs. My SO was saying that locs shouldn’t be stressful either and that they really want me to experience the beauty and freedom of having locs. So I am hoping I get to that point soon. I am definitely going to check out those videos it would be nice to know how to do my own locs so I won’t have to depend on anyone. Thank you so much for all of your help.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 17, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this! And thank you for listening to my complaining and vents about my hair. I’m sorry I really don’t want to sound like Debbie downer about locs. My SO was saying that locs shouldn’t be stressful either and that they really want me to experience the beauty and freedom of having locs. So I am hoping I get to that point soon. I am definitely going to check out those videos it would be nice to know how to do my own locs so I won’t have to depend on anyone. Thank you so much for all of your help.



Anytime!!!  I vented to my ex-husband mostly when I had mine, but most of the time I internalized a lot of what I was feeling back then.

It's definitely an emotional roller coaster so I totally get it.  I never got Debbie Downer from any of your posts.  You're just in the valley of the not-so-good phase of your journey but it won't last long and you will pull through and enjoy your hair again.

You are well on your way.  I'm glad I could help!  

This process has really made me reflect and analyze on how much time of my life I wasted and spent being salon-dependent.  Going natural 13 years ago eliminated a lot of that.  

Today I am glad to be able to not be that person anymore unless I WANT to go get my hair done.   It's very freeing.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Anytime!!!  I vented to my ex-husband mostly when I had mine, but most of the time I internalized a lot of what I was feeling back then.
> 
> It's definitely an emotional roller coaster so I totally get it.  I never got Debbie Downer from any of your posts.  You're just in the valley of the not-so-good phase of your journey but it won't last long and you will pull through and enjoy your hair again.
> 
> ...


Thank you again! Those videos were very helpful! She is definitely a beast! I hope she updates her channel soon.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 25, 2018)

I got in contact with another Sisterlock consultant and this one I honestly wished I contacted in the beginning. She operates in two different cities and comes to the city I live in once a month to do her clients. She styles sisterlocks and seems thorough with her work. 

The only concern I have is that she only comes once a month and I have a few locs that tend to slip out a lot. With my current consultant when they slip out since she is local I can just contact her and stop in to get them put back in. Also I feel like I would feel kind of bad switching consultants. But I may try her once for a retighten.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 25, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I got in contact with another Sisterlock consultant and this one I honestly wished I contacted in the beginning. She operates in two different cities and comes to the city I live in once a month to do her clients. She styles sisterlocks and seems thorough with her work.
> 
> The only concern I have is that she only comes once a month and I have a few locs that tend to slip out a lot. With my current consultant when they slip out since she is local I can just contact her and stop in to get them put back in. Also I feel like I would feel kind of bad switching consultants. But I may try her once for a retighten.



That's great news!  It's too bad she's only in your area once a month.  I hope you have a positive experience with her if you decide to go to her for a retightening.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 25, 2018)

I hit 3 months on Monday!  I was so busy with appointments for my kids that I didn't get a chance to come in and update.  I haven't decided if I'm going to retighten yet or wait a few more weeks before I interlock my new growth this time. 

I have also been watching Melrose Place (taking a break from my crime shows...LOL) and I made an observation. I didn't really care for Vanessa Williams on that show back then or her hair.  But now I am entranced by her locks and stare at them in all her scenes.


----------



## yaya24 (Jul 27, 2018)

This thread is life.
Seriously considering sisterlocks. Possibly the fall in October or at the end of the year ..


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jul 27, 2018)

My consultation appointment is next week!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 27, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> This thread is life.
> Seriously considering sisterlocks. Possibly the fall in October or at the end of the year ..



Yay!!!!  Yes, come join us in here.  The more locked heads, the merrier.  






FemmeCreole said:


> My consultation appointment is next week!





That's what's up!  I know you must be so excited.  I hope you enjoy your consultation and it is a positive one.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 27, 2018)

Yesterday, 7/25 was my 2 year anniversary with my Sisterlocks. Like most of us say with Sisterlocks “ this is the best hair decision I’ve ever made” I only regret I didn’t do it sooner.

I have not experienced what some call an ugly stage even though I started with only 4” of natural hair. In 2 years my hair went from 4” to now starting to crawl down my back.

I couldn’t be happier with my hair. No products, no combs, brushes, no extensions, no more African Braiders snatching your brains out. No more $200. For human hair then another $200. For them to inflict pain. The last time I had my hair braided by Africans from Mali. I couldn’t take the pain after paying all that money I took them out after 1 week I couldn’t even wait to get home . My DH and I were leaving a convention and I started taking them out as soon as I got in the car on the way home. When I got them all out I had 2 slick bald spots that I was afraid would never grow back but fortunately for me they did. I knew then that I would never put another relaxer in my hair or put myself through the braiding torture again but I would have to do something with my 4b/c hair.  On top of that I never felt comfy with other people’s hair in my head. Who knows who they are or what they were into.   I chose Sisterlocks and I’m so happy.

I even went to the 25 year Sisterlock celebration in Atlanta in June. Met Dr Cornwell and other brand ambassadors.

Newbies , be patient. You’re hair will go through many changes and you will not regret it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 27, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Yesterday, 7/25 was my 2 year anniversary with my Sisterlocks. Like most of us say with Sisterlocks “ this is the best hair decision I’ve ever made” I only regret I didn’t do it sooner.
> 
> I have not experienced what some call an ugly stage even though I started with only 4” of natural hair. In 2 years my hair went from 4” to now starting to crawl down my back.
> 
> ...



Congratulations on your 2-year anniversary!  I love this post.  Your thoughts really resonated with me.  In regards to your last sentence, earlier today I was looking at some old photos of myself during different stages of when I had Sisterlocks and I am also looking at current photos of my present journey with traditional locks to see the changes my hair went through then and now.  I can also tell the moments when I was really unhappy with my hair and its issues with unraveling and slippage. 

It definitely helps to document what's happening with pictures, so I try to take some every few days.

It sounds like your hair is thriving with Sisterlocks.  How did you grow your hair back after getting the bald spots?  I'm back to using sulfur oil to see if it will help my hair again, but any other tips would be great.

Is Dr. Cornwell's hair still super long or has she cut it?  I heard she was really nice.  Did you know she's launching a Sisterlocks magazine?   I got an email about it earlier this week.  They probably talked about it at the celebration.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 29, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations on your 2-year anniversary!  I love this post.  Your thoughts really resonated with me.  In regards to your last sentence, earlier today I was looking at some old photos of myself during different stages of when I had Sisterlocks and I am also looking at current photos of my present journey with traditional locks to see the changes my hair went through then and now.  I can also tell the moments when I was really unhappy with my hair and its issues with unraveling and slippage.
> 
> It definitely helps to document what's happening with pictures, so I try to take some every few days.
> 
> ...




My Sisterlocks thrived because I took care of it and I learned patience.  I massaged my bald spots with the massager from Vanity Planet. I could not use any oils when I first started but I took the vitamins from Natures Bounty for HSN. I kept my hair clean & I followed my consultants advice. She is now a brand ambassador. I’ve always had strong, resilient hair 4b/c hair which they say is the best for Sisterlocks. However my consultant says myhair is not she says it’s softer than that. When you get your locks you will find that your hair is not what you thought it was.

I started with only 4” because I cut all my hair off because I thought it was so dry and uncontrollable. I just went to the barber & said “cut it off “ & he did. I was to the scalp bald. I had to let the 4” grow back before my Sisterlocks could be installed.  If you have issues with unraveling and slippage you probably have very soft hair. You have to be patient with Sisterlocks. They really do go through changes and you have to see it through. If you have a good consultant she will take the Journey with you until they settle.

 I just posted on the sisterlocked & lovin it FB site last week I understand it but I hate when I see people say I got installed last week & I can’t wait for my hair to get long. Be patient! I know how it is , I  impatiently counted the months til my 1st year and then miraculously after that I forgot all about it and now I’m at year 2 and my locks are settled and beginning to crawl down my back from being 4”.

Now I use a drop or 2 of WGO & JBCO mixed together on my edges and she said when I wash my hair I can use a bit of  Argan oil on my scalp and then massage it out to the ends. I still don’t use anything else but a clarifying shampoo& a leave in conditioner maybe 1x a month when I remember. I’ve gotten very lazy with my hair since I had to stop using all the extras that I use to do from following advice on this forum that was never gonna make my hair do what it was never gonna do.

Dr Cornwell’s hair is still very long and mostly grey and beautiful. She is very nice, she took a pic with me & my Cousin who got Sisterlocks after I got mine. If I can figure out how to post pics on this site again I might show it. It’s late. I’ll think about it tomorrow. Plus pics of my progress in 2 years. I think it’s phenomenal.

Ok I did it! That’s me in the mid with Dr Cornwell and my Cuz.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 29, 2018)

My baldie went from this.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 29, 2018)

To this. Mid point.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 29, 2018)

To this about last month June 2018.
Ok it wouldn’t let me post my last pic . I’ll try again tomorrow. 

Good night ladies


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 29, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Yesterday, 7/25 was my 2 year anniversary with my Sisterlocks. Like most of us say with Sisterlocks “ this is the best hair decision I’ve ever made” I only regret I didn’t do it sooner.
> 
> I have not experienced what some call an ugly stage even though I started with only 4” of natural hair. In 2 years my hair went from 4” to now starting to crawl down my back.
> 
> ...


Happy 2 year anniversary!!!  Your hair looks great!!!


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 29, 2018)

yaya24 said:


> This thread is life.
> Seriously considering sisterlocks. Possibly the fall in October or at the end of the year ..


Join us join us!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 29, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> View attachment 433481
> 
> 
> My Sisterlocks thrived because I took care of it and I learned patience.  I massaged my bald spots with the massager from Vanity Planet. I could not use any oils when I first started but I took the vitamins from Natures Bounty for HSN. I kept my hair clean & I followed my consultants advice. She is now a brand ambassador. I’ve always had strong, resilient hair 4b/c hair which they say is the best for Sisterlocks. However my consultant says myhair is not she says it’s softer than that. When you get your locks you will find that your hair is not what you thought it was.
> ...



Your hair looks great!  Get it, girl!  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cravoecanela (Jul 29, 2018)

One month update! I just did my first retwist yesterday. Since I did my install on the 30th of June (or thereabouts), I've been spritzing my hair daily with a rosewater and oil mix. My locs have already started budding. I think 85 percent of the locs have buds on them. My parts are becoming less visible in the back, and altogether things are progressing nicely ! Here are some pics (sorry if too big)  :













I don't wear them down because I'd look crazy  I'll post some side pics later. The woman told me that I could continue spritzing but I should limit my washing to once a month so that my hair won't get too dry. I washed my twists twice after the install and I'm not sure how I feel about waiting another month to wash again....


For those who maintain their locs at home: how hard was it to learn how to palm roll? Any really good videos that could teach me? I'm moving to a rural area and would need to do some maintenance myself between my visits to nyc.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 30, 2018)

cravoecanela said:


> One month update! I just did my first retwist yesterday. Since I did my install on the 30th of June (or thereabouts), I've been spritzing my hair daily with a rosewater and oil mix. My locs have already started budding. I think 85 percent of the locs have buds on them. My parts are becoming less visible in the back, and altogether things are progressing nicely ! Here are some pics (sorry if too big)  :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on making it past one month!!!!  It goes by so quick, doesn't it?  That's always exciting.  I can't see the pics.  I tried on my laptop and my phone and they don't show up on either device.  Those spritzes are the truth, innit?  I have also been spraying mine almost every day using a mixture of sea salt, lemon juice and water (with the exception of keeping my hair covered for that first week after I started them) and it definitely helped the process along.

If you feel comfortable with washing your hair at the frequency you're doing it now and there aren't any adverse effects I would just continue if I was you.  Clean hair and water helps your hair to lock faster.  If you're concerned about your hair getting dry then just oil your scalp if you can tolerate oil on your scalp.  Otherwise, I think the rosewater spray is getting the job done for you.  Steam from the shower will also help, unless you keep your hair covered while you bathe.


How did you retwist your hair initially?  I don't palmroll, but maybe someone else can answer that question for you.  DXLYN on YouTube (I like her channel) does the loop method but it looks like it also incorporates palmrolling.:


She shows the technique starting at the 4:28 mark if you don't want to watch the beginning.  The beginning of the video is just her talking about her husband's progress at 2 years, prepping his hair for the retwist, and what products she uses.

If you want another option, she does a lot of her clients' retwists with no product. There's lots of videos on how she does that.  This is one of my favorites.:


This is a different stylist demonstrating the method:


Those videos should be enough to get you started, but if you need anymore help, I will dig some more up for you.  I hope that helps!


----------



## cravoecanela (Jul 30, 2018)

Thank you so much @shortycocoa ! The first time I had locks I also palm-rolled. My loctician interlocked a few of my twists with her fingers because they kept coming out, but besides that I've never interlocked. I don't have anything against it, I just don't like straying from what I know. Here are the pics again, this time hosted on imgur:





I woke up today and one side of my head is still rolled while the other side came undone. So confused...


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 30, 2018)

cravoecanela said:


> Thank you so much @shortycocoa ! The first time I had locks I also palm-rolled. My loctician interlocked a few of my twists with her fingers because they kept coming out, but besides that I've never interlocked. I don't have anything against it, I just don't like straying from what I know. Here are the pics again, this time hosted on imgur:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are so welcome!  I completely understand having a preference to the method you're most comfortable with.  I chose interlocking because that's what I know and like and didn't want to use products to retwist.  I know that you can retwist without products, but my hair ain't about that life.   

Your hair looks good!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 4, 2018)

I had my sisterlocs consultation yesterday and I 98% sure I’ll go through with it. I’m not loving the idea of 2 10hr days but oh well. 

The loctician answered all my questions and she was super sweet. She put 2 test locs in to show me the size and how the grid would look. I have to wait until December due to my school schedule though


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi Ladies,

I am getting sister locks in a few weeks.  I shaved last year again and this year so starting with two to three inches of hair.  My hair my second consultant said could take over or under ten hours. She has a faded look of sister locks, longer on the top and honey blond and shorter on the sides and darker which I love.  I can't do light colors not healthy for my hair.

I have been wanting to lock my hair for 15 years.  I knew that I couldn't do traditional locks because of my fine hair and I was never in the States long enough to think about sister locks.

I realize that sister locks is an investment money and time wise.   Women who have sister locks take their locks very seriously.

My second consultant is registered as an ambassador for the brand.  Initially, that meant nothing to me and then, I realized that before I get my locks, I had better do my research and understand these terms.  So, knowing she is an ambassador became even more important.  I went to her shop and she showed me pictures of her work and determined the best size for my hair.  She gave me an entire hour and explained that the sister lock package comes in three parts.

My first consultant, was not registered on the website and I am not knocking sisterlock consultants who are not able to keep up with their registration.  However, with my fine textured hair uh no mam'  And you have to be honest with people especially when people are spending money.  Once, I spoke to a friend who has a close friend who is a sister lock consultant, I was given a top notch recommendation and was told why it's important to understand what to expect, why someone should have a certification and my responsibilities in keeping my locks in good shape.  My first consultant didn't have a book and she seemed like she was winging it, plus this issue of the grid is what separates sisterlocks from other locks.  That was my red alarm.  Plus if someone isn't that busy, you have to wonder if they are really that good. 

My second ambassador consultant was very honest, she said its important that I learn how to retighten so that if ever she is busy or an emergency happens, I am not waiting for several weeks or months to get my reties.  She also said that clients get upset with consultants over scheduling, and she explained that she is getting better with making sure that before a client goes in her chair that she knows what they are coming in for.  For example, she may book a retie with a client and even though that should in theory last for two to four hours, some clients haven't been in for regular re-ties so that client's re-tie would now take even longer and impact the next client.  Or a client will book for a sister lock re-tie and they mean braid locks.  So it is so important to work with a consultant that is on top of things and to also be on top of our game.  My second consultant which I will now be referring to as my consultant after I get my locks done, does all types of locks and is very knowledgeable in the various methods including extension locks.

She explained to me that sister locks and locks are getting more popular, and so she is very busy and her appointments get booked quickly.  My consultant I know must be good, she works seven days a week and to get a place in her chair is not easy unless one is ready to wait a few days or weeks.

She told me I have to do my part which is eat right, drink lots of water, keep up with the re-ties and be mindful of things like saunas, steams, wigs on tops of locks, hand in hair syndrome, products, over manipulation and styling.

Good luck to those starting their sister locked journey.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 6, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> I had my sisterlocs consultation yesterday and I 98% sure I’ll go through with it. I’m not loving the idea of 2 10hr days but oh well.
> 
> The loctician answered all my questions and she was super sweet. She put 2 test locs in to show me the size and how the grid would look. I have to wait until December due to my school schedule though



2 days is nothing!!!  I'm sure you will be able to take quick breaks to eat, stretch, etc.  It'll be over before you know it.  Just think about it like this: if you're serious about getting Sisterlocks and it's a lifelong commitment for you, the install is the first and last time you have to sit for long periods of time.  That's what helped me get through my install.  Everything else is considerably shorter.  A retightening takes about 3 hours on average, if you have a really good consultant and there are no serious issues going on with your locks that need to be fixed that require more time in the chair.

Sounds like you have a good consultant and you are well on your way!  December will be here before you know it.  Did you put your deposit down already or are you going to wait?


----------



## FemmeCreole (Aug 6, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> 2 days is nothing!!!  I'm sure you will be able to take quick breaks to eat, stretch, etc.  It'll be over before you know it.  Just think about it like this: if you're serious about getting Sisterlocks and it's a lifelong commitment for you, the install is the first and last time you have to sit for long periods of time.  That's what helped me get through my install.  Everything else is considerably shorter.  A retightening takes about 3 hours on average, if you have a really good consultant and there are no serious issues going on with your locks that need to be fixed that require more time in the chair.
> 
> Sounds like you have a good consultant and you are well on your way!  December will be here before you know it.  Did you put your deposit down already or are you going to wait?


I didn’t put the deposit down because the dates I want will coincide with my the end of my exam period. I need to see what dates I’ll actually have exams before I settle on dates. Then I’ll pay the deposit.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 6, 2018)

almond eyes said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I am getting sister locks in a few weeks.  I shaved last year again and this year so starting with two to three inches of hair.  My hair my second consultant said could take over or under ten hours. She has a faded look of sister locks, longer on the top and honey blond and shorter on the sides and darker which I love.  I can't do light colors not healthy for my hair.
> 
> ...



Sounds like you had some thorough consulting appointments and all very good advice.  I wouldn't exactly write a consultant that is not that busy off or automatically assume they aren't that good.

Some of them are really good at what they do, have been in the game a long time, but end up paring down their client list to a more manageable number so they can provide better service.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 6, 2018)

I'm retightening my locks.  It's been five weeks since my last grooming, and I had my first lock casualty as a result.

At first, I tried to retighten but after a couple rotations the bottom of the lock broke off.

So, going forward, I might not be able to wait that long in between retightenings.  I ended up combining the lock that was weak with a thicker, more stable adjacent lock, then wrapping the piece that broke off around the newly combined lock.

I will have to examine my scalp more closely because if I knew that lock had gotten that vulnerable, I would have done my monthly maintenance much sooner.  I was going to wait another week, but I'm glad I didn't.

As far as the bulb safety pins, I did use it to take care of some of the fatter locks that don't fit through my yarn needle.  It's pretty much giving me the same result as the coil-less safety pins.

I hope I can finish by the end of the night tonight.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 8, 2018)

Welp I went 5 whole months without a retwist  and my appointment is scheduled for tomorrow, super excited. Was not meaning to go this long but time got in the way lol.


----------



## cravoecanela (Aug 9, 2018)

I'm doing a quick tour of eastern europe which included a visit to thermal baths in Hungary. The water has added salts to them which I think is beneficial to the locing process. It was so liberating going in and out of water not worrying about my hair coming undone.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 9, 2018)

The appointment went well and less painful than anticipated. Still doesn’t seem like my hair is growing but that’s ok

I think every 3-4 months for an appointment will work from here on out


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 10, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> The appointment went well and less painful than anticipated. Still doesn’t seem like my hair is growing but that’s ok
> 
> I think every 3-4 months for an appointment will work from here on out
> 
> View attachment 433923 View attachment 433925



Girl, what are you talking about????  I can tell your hair has grown and it looks thicker.  Especially in the last pic and the ponytail pic.  Your hair looks good!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 10, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Girl, what are you talking about????  I can tell your hair has grown and it looks thicker.  Especially in the last pic and the ponytail pic.  Your hair looks good!


Thank you! I see a difference in thickness but not the length at all compared to my pics I took last. I feel like with thicker locs it takes awhile at first to see significant growth in the first couple of years compared to the smaller ones.


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 13, 2018)

Billsbackerz67... your locks are beautiful and have grown and thickened up nicely. 

It’s hard sometimes to see how well our locks are doing ourselves . Yours look great!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Aug 18, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Billsbackerz67... your locks are beautiful and have grown and thickened up nicely.
> 
> It’s hard sometimes to see how well our locks are doing ourselves . Yours look great!


Thank you @msdeevee !


----------



## Platinum (Aug 19, 2018)

I haven't had a re-twist since May. I was thinking about getting it done this weekend but I changed my mind. I've been going hard in the gym for the past few months and I don't want to mess up a fresh re-twist. I actually like palm rolling better than interlocking but I might interlock within the next few weeks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 29, 2018)

Hi ladies!  How is everyone?  I made it to 4 months locked last week....yay!!!  I'm loving how my hair is looking now.  I have found some new YouTubers to follow and I have something to share.  I don't know if ya'll know Mireille Liong-A-Kong, but I used to follow her back in the day when I first went natural and bought her book.  She's having an anniversary sale to celebrate the 15th anniversary of the publication of her book.

She is offering 6 "free" gifts (you have to pay the shipping).   I chose all 7 (because there were 7 things at the time), thinking the shipping was a flat rate for everything.  It's not.  So I just chose the earrings.  Everyone must have bought all of the hair growth spray.  I chose not to get that because I researched the ingredients and decided I am going to just try to make my own.  Plus, I think it's too expensive for 2 ounces of spray.


The link to the site is in the description box of the video.  I had no idea she locked her hair because I had stopped following her a long time ago, but I saw one of her videos recently and was surprised.  

I'm not sure how long this will be going on.  I found out about it last week and meant to post it then, but I've been so busy with back to school stuff for DS 1 that I never did.  She changed some of the items being offered, and decreased the price for shipping also.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 30, 2018)

I forgot to update when I hit 4 years last week. I did a baking soda/acv rinse today bc I felt like my scalp was starting to get  build up. After the rinse my scalp feels amazing and my hair feels so light






That salt and pepper section in the back cracks me up. I think I will let it grow out and see what it does. I only wish it was at my hairline instead of a random spot in the back of my head


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 31, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> I forgot to update when I hit 4 years last week. I did a baking soda/acv rinse today bc I felt like my scalp was starting to get  build up. After the rinse my scalp feels amazing and my hair feels so light
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations to you!  Those locks are beautiful and I like the shape they're growing in.  Or did you have them cut into that shape?  I don't want to assume...LOL.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 31, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations to you!  Those locks are beautiful and I like the shape they're growing in.  Or did you have them cut into that shape?  I don't want to assume...LOL.



Thanks! They grew in to that shape. I think the layers are from how she cut them when she first got them started


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 2, 2018)

is any one doing interlocing? (not sister locers) 

I've done it on a handful of my locs and i'm between minds

my retwist ddon't hold so I have a puffy fro and then locked ends... interlocking seems like it would help but it would reduce the circumference of my locs significantly

t


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 2, 2018)

KimPossibli said:


> is any one doing interlocing? (not sister locers)
> 
> I've done it on a handful of my locs and i'm between minds
> 
> ...



I interlock to maintain my new growth, but I started with two strand twists.  

I think your locks would only change drastically if you went a long time without a retwist.  Is it your goal to have really thick locks?


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 3, 2018)

@Foxglove Your hair is gorgeous!!!!  I am too lazy to look upthread, but do you have Sister Locks?  I am weighing options...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 3, 2018)

KimPossibli said:


> is any one doing interlocing? (not sister locers)
> 
> I've done it on a handful of my locs and i'm between minds
> 
> ...



I used to interlock. I'm going to try it again soon. My retwists won't hold up because I go to the gym more often than I used to.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 3, 2018)

Alta Angel said:


> @Foxglove Your hair is gorgeous!!!!  I am too lazy to look upthread, but do you have Sister Locks?  I am weighing options...



Thanks! Yes they are Sisterlocks. I started off with lofty intentions of maintaining them myself but I definitely go to my loctician now because she finishes my retis in 3 hours compared to a week when I do them myself 
IMO the biggest factor are cost of install and deciding whether you want to do them yourself or rely on a loctician


----------



## tolly (Sep 10, 2018)

I have thought of locking on and off for several years, even put in single braids a while ago and took them out within weeks
I started with braids a month ago, was thinking of latching for maintenance but now not sure ....I intend to maintain myself. 
I got tired of upkeep of my hair, natural 10 ten years and the longest length was 6inches.... i also had few months of relaxing thrice and this time felt the same cycle coming around and decided to start locks. I wish it wasn't a decision out of frustration....doesn't mean I can't enjoy my journey. I will come back with updates from time to time.


----------



## tolly (Sep 10, 2018)

140 braidlocks of different sizes and not particular grid. Lets see how this turns out.


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 11, 2018)

Can put my hair in a ponytail now!


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 13, 2018)

Hi Locksisters! I'm just popping in to say that I took the sisterlocks training last month. It was so much information but so glad I was able to do it. I've started a small business that I will run out of my home and I have my first establishment Sept.21.  I have to complete 3 establishments to submit work to become certified. If anyone has questions about anything such as what the consultation should entail please let me know. Fyi For consultations you should receive 8-12 test locks in the lower section behind your ear of the 4 different patterns to decide what is best for your hair and curl type.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 13, 2018)

tolly said:


> I have thought of locking on and off for several years, even put in single braids a while ago and took them out within weeks
> I started with braids a month ago, was thinking of latching for maintenance but now not sure ....I intend to maintain myself.
> I got tired of upkeep of my hair, natural 10 ten years and the longest length was 6inches.... i also had few months of relaxing thrice and this time felt the same cycle coming around and decided to start locks. I wish it wasn't a decision out of frustration....doesn't mean I can't enjoy my journey. I will come back with updates from time to time.



Good luck on your new journey!  Frustration doesn't last unless you allow it to.  So push those negative thoughts out and flood your mind with positive emotions and images of a successful and peaceful journey.  You got this!



tolly said:


> 140 braidlocks of different sizes and not particular grid. Lets see how this turns out.



I'm sure your starter locks look great!
That's how many twists I started with.  Not sure how many I have now or how many I will end up with at my next retightening.

I plan on combining some of the ones that won't stay along my hairline.  I'm not sure if I want to do it right now, (since it's been another five weeks since my last retightening) or if I want to wait a few more days and do it Sunday, at 6 weeks.

I figured it would be a good distraction from Hurricane Florence, especially if the power goes out.


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2018)

@shortycocoa thanks for the encouragement, I will try to enjoy this journey
I have a few relatively small braids..in the midst of medium sized one, resisting the urge to take them down and resize, its being only one month but I don't want to get too invested in keeping same  sizes otherwise I may end up with my entire head back in an afro.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 13, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Can put my hair in a ponytail now!



Yaaaaaaasssss!!!!  Alright now! #progress #winning



Lynnerie said:


> Hi Locksisters! I'm just popping in to say that I took the sisterlocks training last month. It was so much information but so glad I was able to do it. I've started a small business that I will run out of my home and I have my first establishment Sept.21.  I have to complete 3 establishments to submit work to become certified. If anyone has questions about anything such as what the consultation should entail please let me know. *Fyi For consultations you should receive 8-12 test locks in the lower section behind your ear of the 4 different patterns to decide what is best for your hair and curl type.*



Congratulations!  That's what's up.  

@The bolded: things sure have changed!  8-12 test locks seems like a lot.  Back when I had my consultation my consultant put in 3 test locks.  She explained that she picked the 3 sizes she installed based on my hair type, thickness and head shape.  

And she said she didn't do micros.  Or Sisterlocks on kids.  I guess she was from the "ain't nobody got time for that" camp.    

I thought it was beautiful when she posted on FB about doing her daughter's install, though.  I think her daughter was 2 or 3 at the time.  I was waiting on that post for years, because before she even had kids she said her daughter was going to have Sisterlocks like mommy, and she was going to be the one to do her daughter's install.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 13, 2018)

tolly said:


> @shortycocoa thanks for the encouragement, I will try to enjoy this journey
> I have a few relatively small braids..in the midst of medium sized one, resisting the urge to take them down and resize, its being only one month but I don't want to get too invested in keeping small size otherwise I may end up with my entire head back in an afro.



You might not have to take the smaller ones down.  They should thicken up as your journey progresses and match the appearance of the larger ones.  If you do decide to redo them, don't wait too long!  It's easier to do it before your hair starts shedding, matting and meshing together to form your locks.


----------



## tolly (Sep 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You might not have to take the smaller ones down.  They should thicken up as your journey progresses and match the appearance of the larger ones.  If you do decide to redo them, don't wait too long!  It's easier to do it before your hair starts shedding, matting and meshing together to form your locks.


I edited my post, I meant there are very different sizes, I actually prefer the smaller ones. I know myself, if I start tempering with them now I will end up redoing my whole head then I may end up just leaving this lock journey completely. I installed small braids four months ago and ended up taking them out, I don't want to do that again.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 18, 2018)

tolly said:


> I edited my post, I meant there are very different sizes, I actually prefer the smaller ones. I know myself, if I start tempering with them now I will end up redoing my whole head then I may end up just leaving this lock journey completely. I installed small braids four months ago and ended up taking them out, I don't want to do that again.



I see....well I hope you are able to stay the course this time!  It can be frustrating to continuously take starter locks down and regroup.  I went through that before when I thought I was ready to lock my hair in 2008 and definitely didn't want to do it again.


----------



## tolly (Sep 19, 2018)

1 month in, I think this is the right time for me to lock. I was worried about the permanent style and getting bore, the last weeks have me eager to watch them grow and mature. I am more enthusiastic now. 
Thanks to the ladies that have kept this thread active over the years, I started checking this thread two years but didn't feel ready to commit to the decision


----------



## Nicarie (Sep 21, 2018)

A quick update: 
I’ve been staying consistent with monthly aloe and pear cactus gel applications. My roots have definitely thickened up and tangle much easier. I rarely have to separate after washing now.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 22, 2018)

Meridian1944 said:


> A quick update:
> I’ve been staying consistent with monthly aloe and pear cactus gel applications. My roots have definitely thickened up and tangle much easier. I rarely have to separate after washing now.



I love your avatar!  Your roots are nice and thick.  Do you just put the gel on your roots once a month, or do you use the gel to retwist?  That's an interesting combination.  I've never heard of it.  I learn something new from ya'll every day.  What are the other benefits of this gel?


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 22, 2018)

Sunday will be 5 months locked for me.  I started retightening my hair last Sunday.  I finished on Tuesday.  I'm still claiming two days since I got started so late Sunday that I only retightened 10 locks.  

It had been 6 weeks since my last retightening and I had a few things I needed to fix.:

1.  I reattached part of a lock in the front that came out after I was separating my locks after my last wash.

2.  I had to reattach one of my buds that came off of one of my favorite locks when I was retightening.  That was caused by me pulling the lock too hard to get it through the base.  I was so sad, because I felt like that little bud hanging off of the lock gave it personality.

I wasn't able to put either of those back onto the same locks it came off of, so I just chose two different locks that needed a little help to reattach them to.

3.  All of the soft, fine loose hairs that keep unravelling along my hairline got combined with other neighboring locks.  Whatever hairs that I couldn't combine with other locks ended up being left out to twist.  I am happy with the results.

So now I need to recount to see how many locks I have.  I still haven't done that yet, and I washed my hair this afternoon.  Maybe I'll go ahead and do that tonight while I'm getting ready for bed.

4.  I corrected slippage on a couple of locks.

I am really, really feeling my locks a lot more after this retightening.  I also got better at using my coil-less safety pin on the fatter locks that don't fit through my plastic yarn needle.  I'm really proud of myself!

My cowrie shell earrings came in the mail this week also.   I finally decided to order some lock jewelry, too.   The seller I purchased from on eBay sent me a message saying that she likes to give her customers an extra piece of lock jewelry when they order, so I had to go back and find a second item that I wanted.


----------



## msdeevee (Sep 26, 2018)

Need advice on a dilemma I’m facing with my loctitian.

@Foxglove @mz.rae. @Lynnerie @shortycocoa @Transformer    And anyone else with an opinion.

I have a great loctitian whose a brand ambassador. I really like her she’s very personable, knowledgeable and has a great work ethic. Ok , so what’s the problem?

Well lately the last 3 months or so she has been trying to let trainees in her salon do my retights. I have nothing against trainees. Everyone has to learn somehow.
The first time she asked I told her I’m not superstitious but not everyone wants random people in their hair. I chose my consultant for a reason. I don’t know these people.

I have been with my consultant for over 2 years now. She installed my locks and has maintained them all this time. I even took the retight class from her. I’m in NY so all of these services here are most likely more expensive than most other places because of the high rent. For example, the retight class is 250. I paid 350.

When I made my appt back in August she asked me if one of her other people could do my retight I said no. These are not pro’s that have been doing locks. Not even certified and I didn’t see any of them listed as trainee on the consultant registry.

  The morning of My last appt. this September  she called me early that morning asking me if I could be a model for someone she’s considering hiring to work full time in the salon . She said my service would be free. I explained to her at that time that money was not my concern but my time is. She promised me that this new lady would finish me in the same time she does which is 3 hours. Even though I was skeptical I said ok.

I got to the shop at a little before 1pm which was my appt time. I was in her chair until 6pm when I just had to leave. That was 5 hours and my retight was still not done . She had the whole top of my head to do and when I say top I mean from about 1-2 rows above my ears and the whole top of my head . The lady was very nice and I didn’t want to hurt her feelings because like I said I know everyone has to start somewhere but I was in her chair so long I was getting bloated & gassy and I had also been invited to a dinner party at 7. If I would have stayed I would have been there another 3 hours. When I used to get my hair braided that’s how long I was sitting in the Braider chair 8-9 hours. That is one of the reasons I opted for Sisterlocks.i just couldn’t take those long sessions anymore.

My consultant to this day hasn’t called me to say sorry or to talk to me about what happened. Her assistant called to see when I can come in to let the lady finish my retight!!

With all of that said I feel my original consultant is trying to get rid of me for some reason. I’m easy going, I’m always on time for my appts. I felt we got along well and my cc is on file with her so she can charge me and she does ahead of time for my retights. Paid in full as soon as you make your appt.

I’m desperate because my locks are overdue for a retight my new growth is quite long. I tried to finish it on my own but I just don’t have the time or patience and some of the ones the other lady retightened are already loose and this was 1 1/2 wksago. I looked on the consultant registry and started calling around and I found another consultant that is very close to my house and is also a brand ambassador. I have to pay another consultation fee and I saw her work on her website which was excellent. If she seems ok when I go for my consult I will change to her. She told me she does all her own clients. I will talk to her in depth when I meet with her.

Do you ladies think I’m being short sighted to consider changing consultants?

Has this happened to any of the other Sisterlockers?

Thanks for reading all this. Opinions please!


----------



## msdeevee (Sep 26, 2018)

I guess y’all said “I ain’t reading all that!” . I understand.

In case anyone wants to know , I met with the new consultant that I was considering this morning. .

It’s a done deal she did some test locks on my new growth and agreed to take me on and I liked her calm spirit and also the fact that she is close to my house. It took me 10 minutes to drive to her house and she assured me that she’ll never push me off on someone else.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 26, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> I guess y’all said “I ain’t reading all that!” . I understand.
> 
> In case anyone wants to know , I met with the new consultant that I was considering this morning. .
> 
> It’s a done deal she did some test locks on my new growth and agreed to take me on and I liked her calm spirit and also the fact that she is close to my house. It took me 10 minutes to drive to her house and she assured me that she’ll never push me off on someone else.


Lol you posted when everyone is at work girl! You did the right thing by going to someone else. Even if you did bring up your concerns to the other consultant I’m sure she would have a chip on her shoulder. It seems like she’s trying to phase out of doing hair all together. I hope you have a better experience with this consultant.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 26, 2018)

My hair is getting lighter in certain areas. I think it looks pretty cool!


----------



## mz.rae (Sep 26, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> I guess y’all said “I ain’t reading all that!” . I understand.
> 
> In case anyone wants to know , I met with the new consultant that I was considering this morning. .
> 
> It’s a done deal she did some test locks on my new growth and agreed to take me on and I liked her calm spirit and also the fact that she is close to my house. It took me 10 minutes to drive to her house and she assured me that she’ll never push me off on someone else.


I agree I definitely would have went to someone else! I hate when I go to a salon and they start letting other people fool with my hair when I specifically want them. Your consultant should have respected your wishes. I do hope everything works out the new consultant.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 26, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Do you ladies think I’m being short sighted to consider changing consultants?
> 
> Has this happened to any of the other Sisterlockers?
> 
> Thanks for reading all this. Opinions please!



Nope she lied to you and was disrespectful of your time. If you hadn't already started looking I would have told you to start. I would eat the cost of the consultation fee it's worth it to get in with a consultant who is trustworthy


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 27, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> Need advice on a dilemma I’m facing with my loctitian.
> 
> @Foxglove @mz.rae. @Lynnerie @shortycocoa @Transformer    And anyone else with an opinion.
> 
> ...



I think it's time for you to consider another consultant....one who actually respects you as a client and your wishes and time.

That is ridiculous that she had someone else do your hair after you explained to her what your concerns were.  At the very least, if you were getting passed off to someone else she should have been mature enough to explain why, the new person should have been providing the same level of service and expertise, and when it was evident that your retightening was not completed in one session your main consultant should have just finished the job--not have her assistant contact you to find out when you would be returning.

I would file a complaint against her through the proper channels and take my money elsewhere. You deserve more than this!



msdeevee said:


> I guess y’all said “I ain’t reading all that!” . I understand.
> 
> In case anyone wants to know , I met with the new consultant that I was considering this morning. .
> 
> It’s a done deal she did some test locks on my new growth and agreed to take me on and I liked her calm spirit and also the fact that she is close to my house. It took me 10 minutes to drive to her house and she assured me that she’ll never push me off on someone else.



Sorry @msdeevee I am just now seeing this post.  Been a hectic week over here.  I'm glad you sought out a new consultant.  It sounds like this one is a better fit and more professional.  I hope you have a better experience going forward with her!


----------



## msdeevee (Sep 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My hair is getting lighter in certain areas. I think it looks pretty cool!
> 
> View attachment 436073


 

Your locks look beautiful and shiny, thick & lush.

Thanks again to everyone that responded to my dilemma. I have decided to go with the new consultant. She can’t fit me in until 10/9. I’ll let y’all know how it goes.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 27, 2018)

I twisted up DS 2's hair yesterday.  I'm going to go ahead and let it lock up.  I have contemplated locks for him for a while.

My plan is to let his twists stay for two weeks and then interlock the roots for extra security if they seem to need it.

He has 45 locks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My hair is getting lighter in certain areas. I think it looks pretty cool!
> 
> View attachment 436073



Your hair is so magnificent!  How did you achieve this style?  It looks so effortless and chic.

I just saw your locks featured on Starterlocheadz page on IG.... alright now!!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Your hair is so magnificent!  How did you achieve this style?  It looks so effortless and chic.
> 
> I just saw your locks featured on Starterlocheadz page on IG.... alright now!!!!


Lol thanks! I just found out a few hours ago. I only limit my IG time to 45 minutes per day so I can’t log in until tomorrow

And I literally just threw my hair up in a ponytail and tucked the remaining strays and ends in and that’s how it ended up. My hair is still at that weird length where some of the locs cant all fit in the high ponytail yet.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 28, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Lol thanks! *I just found out a few hours ago. I only limit my IG time to 45 minutes per day so I can’t log in until tomorrow*
> 
> And I literally just threw my hair up in a ponytail and tucked the remaining strays and ends in and that’s how it ended up. My hair is still at that weird length where some of the locs cant all fit in the high ponytail yet.



LMAO....Now Sis....you could have made an exception for that!     But I get it....It's very easy for me to get lost on IG and YouTube.  That was too funny. I can see you with a timer set and everything!

In-between lengths can be so frustrating but you are making it work for you.  I use hairpins to secure some of the shorter locks around my hairline when I wear my hair up or attempt to do a style.  It works sometimes but some of the hairpins slide out when I move my head.

It can be a pain in the  taking them all out at the end of the day, though.  As a result, I try not to use too many.


----------



## Lynnerie (Sep 29, 2018)

@msdeevee Sorry for the late response. You are definitely doing the right thing by changing consultants. It's unfortunate that you would have to be in the chair for that long but it typically just takes trainees longer. And that's not what you signed up for. Hopefully your experience with the new consultant will be better.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 1, 2018)

All of the goodies I bought for my hair last week came in.  I'm excited!  I plan to make a moisturizing spray for my locks, and I added camphor essential oil to my sulfur growth oil that I mixed up a couple weeks ago.  I plan on using a rosewater base for the spray, but I still need to order some lavender essential oil to add to it.

I'm going to wait for my locks to mature some more before I put my lock jewelry on.  I think my ends are still too large to fit them.  In the meantime, I am going to keep looking for the charm-like ones you can attach to the ends or along any part of the lock.

DS 2 has about 2 or 3 starter locks that have already unraveled, so I might be interlocking his roots sooner than I thought.  I can't tie his hair down because he keeps yanking the scarf off.     His hair is already getting frizzy and some of the twists are flat in the back where he lays on his head.  Others are sticking up every which way.  


Also, I got an e-mail this evening about the Sisterlocks podcast.  I haven't listened yet, but maybe I will tonight while I'm winding the kids down for the night or after they go to bed.

You can catch it here:

http://podcast.sisterlocks.com/

I didn't realize they were 9 podcasts in already...and I see a few I want to listen to right away!

Here are the topics and featured guests:

*Program #1
"The Creation of Sisterlocks"
Guests: Carol Jenkins, co-founder of Sisterlocks
Release date: (1/5/18)*

*Program #2
"The Politics of Hair"
Guest: Pamela Ferrell co-founder of Cornrows & Co. and Activist for Hair Freedom*

*Program #3
"Sisterlocks and Cosmetology"
Guest: Roxanne Ray, Sisterlocks Master Trainer and cosmetology instructor*

*Program #4
"Hair Care for Hair Loss" (Part 1)
Guest, Cheryl Morrow
Creator of Cosmetic Trichology*

*Program #5
"Sisterlocks Styles - On 2 Continents"
Guest: Kirigo Kibuga
Sisterlocks Master Stylist


Program #6
"Our National Training Program"
Guest: Michelle Bryant - Sisterlocks National Training Supervisor*

*Program #7
"Surviving Hair Loss"
Guest, Natacha Augustin
Certified Consultant and
Sisterlocks Trichology Analyst*

*Program #8
"The Politics of Hair - 2" 
Guest: Sheila Everette-Hale
CEO Everette's Natural Hair & Beauty
School & Salon 

Program #9
"The Successful Sisterlocks Consultant"
Guest: Cathy Thomas
Owner, Locks of Luv
Escondido, CA*

You can also download the podcasts.  I'm about to do that now, then back them up to my OneDrive.


----------



## simplycee (Oct 2, 2018)

I’ve been locked for 7 months this month. My hair is starting to look like locks now instead of coils. My goal is to take it easy on the styling, pulling and tugging. I mostly just let my hair be, as is. I think this is working. I feel what I think are buds but not always at the end of my hair. Is that typical?


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 2, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> All of the goodies I bought for my hair last week came in.  I'm excited!  I plan to make a moisturizing spray for my locks, and I added camphor essential oil to my sulfur growth oil that I mixed up a couple weeks ago.  I plan on using a rosewater base for the spray, but I still need to order some lavender essential oil to add to it.
> 
> I'm going to wait for my locks to mature some more before I put my lock jewelry on.  I think my ends are still too large to fit them.  In the meantime, I am going to keep looking for the charm-like ones you can attach to the ends or along any part of the lock.
> 
> ...


I’m going to have to listen to those podcast, they sound interesting. Where do you get your loc jewelry from?


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 3, 2018)

simplycee said:


> I’ve been locked for 7 months this month. My hair is starting to look like locks now instead of coils. My goal is to take it easy on the styling, pulling and tugging. I mostly just let my hair be, as is. I think this is working.* I feel what I think are buds but not always at the end of my hair. Is that typical?*



Congratulations on making it to 7 months!  I always feel like once someone hits 6 months and after, it's all downhill from there.  So when I hit 6 months this month, I'm gonna be like .


It's so exciting once the hair starts to look like locks also.  @ the bolded, yes...that is typical.  Buds can form anywhere along the length of the lock.  What types of styles do you normally do on your hair?


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 3, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I’m going to have to listen to those podcast, they sound interesting. Where do you get your loc jewelry from?



I know, right???  I downloaded all of them yesterday and listened to a few minutes of each one while I was waiting for each of them to download.  Also, there's more info about each topic/speaker and their platforms/products, etc. if you scroll down the page of each of the podcasts that you listen to.  I had no idea they were planning a Sisterlocks cruise, they're offering a trichology certification and all kinds of other info I'm learning.

So far, I have only looked on eBay for lock jewelry.  I saved my search for lock jewelry, so they e-mail me when items match my search, and I'll get alerts that certain jewelry has been discounted.  That's what prompted me to take another look at the jewelry from the seller I ended up purchasing from, kamillion44321.

I am going to see if I like anything from the person/seller YaGirlKesi recommended on one of her YouTube videos.  I love her!  Her locks are amazing and her personality is so fun.  The seller's name is Jewels4mylocs on IG.  Kesi talks about the lock jewelry at the 4:50 mark if you don't want to watch the whole video. (4:50-6:30):


I know you didn't ask for all this, but nobody told me so I'm going to share it with ya'll.  JoyceMD mentioned in one of her videos that you should measure your locks first before you buy the jewelry, and unfortunately I saw her video AFTER I made my purchase and not before.  I didn't think to do that, but it makes sense.  This is the video here. She talks about measuring the locks at the 1:00 mark:


And lastly, this guy has a video on how to make your own lock jewelry.  It looks simple, but the way my crafting ability is set up for small things like this...I might not be able to do it.    He said whatever you use to wrap the wire around should match the size of your locks.



There were a couple posts upthread where other places were discussed to get lock jewelry, also.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I know, right???  I downloaded all of them yesterday and listened to a few minutes of each one while I was waiting for each of them to download.  Also, there's more info about each topic/speaker and their platforms/products, etc. if you scroll down the page of each of the podcasts that you listen to.  I had no idea they were planning a Sisterlocks cruise, they're offering a trichology certification and all kinds of other info I'm learning.
> 
> So far, I have only looked on eBay for lock jewelry.  I saved my search for lock jewelry, so they e-mail me when items match my search, and I'll get alerts that certain jewelry has been discounted.  That's what prompted me to take another look at the jewelry from the seller I ended up purchasing from, kamillion44321.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the videos! I never thought about measuring the locs before getting the loc jewelry. I’m probably going to wait till my two year mark and buy some jewelry. I do want to try cowrie shells I think those always look cute on locs.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 5, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Thanks for posting the videos! I never thought about measuring the locs before getting the loc jewelry. I’m probably going to wait till my two year mark and buy some jewelry. I do want to try cowrie shells I think those always look cute on locs.



Anytime!  I didn't think about that, either....I would just look at pictures of the jewelry and try to guess if it would fit in my hair.    The pictures seemed to be smaller than the actual pieces, at least in my case.  It also helps to look at the pictures close up, if possible. 

I thought I looked at the pictures of the jewelry I decided on close enough, but apparently, I didn't notice that the purple bead at the end of one of mine is actually a skull.  I thought it was just an indented bead.  I'm still going to keep it, though.

I am hoping I can find some jewelry I am looking for to honor my sons and carry them with me in my locks.  If not, I may have to make my own.

I like the cowrie shell look, also.


----------



## simplycee (Oct 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations on making it to 7 months!  I always feel like once someone hits 6 months and after, it's all downhill from there.  So when I hit 6 months this month, I'm gonna be like .
> 
> 
> It's so exciting once the hair starts to look like locks also.  @ the bolded, yes...that is typical.  Buds can form anywhere along the length of the lock.  What types of styles do you normally do on your hair?



I mostly wear it as is with the front swooped over to the side, or pushed back off my face with a headband or half up half down. I’ve put it in a bun a few times for work related presentations. My sister locks looked like a coily wash and go for the longest time due to shrinkage. Now they look like locks. Some have buds in the middle and some have buds at the bottom of my coils. I feel like I’m in the awkward stage of my journey but I’m not complaining. My hair is healthy, my edges have filled in and I am finally free from hours of doing hair. I wish I’d done this sooner.


----------



## tolly (Oct 9, 2018)

_ I _am still here.
@shortycocoa you were right, I should have listened earlier when you advised redoing my starter locs. It wasn't dissatisfaction that prompted my taking down the first set. I interlocked at 6weeks and it went smoothly but the next day I realized it was too tight then tried to reverse the last interlocking bit to loosen up the tightness. The first few worked fine so I did a lot of the really tight bits only to realize I went through the same direction twice on a lot of them and had holes, should have just let them grow a bit to try to correct it ....but reassessed the situation and took everything down at six weeks.
Took a few days break and started over two weeks ago. I should have been 2 months in.....still have about same number and still have size disparity but not as bad as the first installment.
I ordered a nappy tool that didn't get delivered. I will have to continue using the safety pin.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 10, 2018)

tolly said:


> _ I _am still here.
> @shortycocoa you were right, I should have listened earlier when you advised redoing my starter locs. It wasn't dissatisfaction that prompted my taking down the first set. I interlocked at 6weeks and it went smoothly but the next day I realized it was too tight then tried to reverse the last interlocking bit to loosen up the tightness. The first few worked fine so I did a lot of the really tight bits only to realize I went through the same direction twice on a lot of them and had holes, should have just let them grow a bit to try to correct it ....but reassessed the situation and took everything down at six weeks.
> Took a few days break and started over two weeks ago. I should have been 2 months in.....still have about same number and still have size disparity but not as bad as the first installment.
> I ordered a nappy tool that didn't get delivered. I will have to continue using the safety pin.



I'm sorry that happened!  This is a common problem for interlockers.  I like for mine to be tight, but sometimes if they're too tight I just leave them alone and give them a good rinse in the shower in a few days.  That helps loosen them back up.  Or you can spray your roots with water or a moisturizing spray.

As for your second issue, it's also common.  Here are a couple of videos that may help you address it if it happens to you again in the future.:



Stay encouraged on your journey....it's called a journey for a reason!


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 11, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My hair is getting lighter in certain areas. I think it looks pretty cool!
> 
> View attachment 436073




This is S000000000. beautiful.
I just may start to lock my hair again.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 11, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> View attachment 433481
> 
> 
> My Sisterlocks thrived because I took care of it and I learned patience.  I massaged my bald spots with the massager from Vanity Planet. I could not use any oils when I first started but I took the vitamins from Natures Bounty for HSN. I kept my hair clean & I followed my consultants advice. She is now a brand ambassador. I’ve always had strong, resilient hair 4b/c hair which they say is the best for Sisterlocks. However my consultant says myhair is not she says it’s softer than that. When you get your locks you will find that your hair is not what you thought it was.
> ...




Yes, Dr. Cornwell is very nice. I met her at a natural hair fair in NYC back in the early 90s when she Sisterlocks was new.  I eventually got Sisterlocks in '98 but cut them off in 2004.  Thinking about locking again.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 11, 2018)

How are you ladies posting pictures? Every time I try to post pics I get an error message.


----------



## tolly (Oct 11, 2018)

@shortycocoa thanks so much for those videos.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 11, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> How are you ladies posting pictures? Every time I try to post pics I get an error message.



I thought it was just me....I was trying to post pics in another thread using my phone but I got an error message.  I came to try doing it using my computer but I got sidetracked.  I also can't change my profile pic using my phone; I always have to switch to my computer to upload a different pic.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 11, 2018)

I wore my cowrie shell earrings with my outfit today.  I took them off just now because I realized that some of my hairs were getting caught in them and wrapping around them.  I will have to wear my hair up next time I put those on.

I pulled a loose hair out of the earrings and just wrapped it back around one of the locks.  Not sure which one it came from.  

I water washed my hair yesterday and it was feeling so soft and fluffy.  I couldn't keep my hands out of it but I had to force myself to stop playing in it a few times yesterday and just now. 

My essential oils came in earlier this week, so I went ahead and added the lavender to my spray.  I think I liked it better before I added the lavender.  I sprayed some on my hair after I got out of the shower today and my hair is still soft, just not as soft and fluffy today as it was yesterday.

I sprayed DS 2's hair with it this morning and the other day.  I also washed his hair for the second time yesterday.  I still haven't interlocked his roots; I think I am just going to wait until he hits one month to do it.  I just have to pick lint out of his hair almost every day.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 11, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> How are you ladies posting pictures? Every time I try to post pics I get an error message.



Ever since photo bucket started charging I changed to imgur


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 12, 2018)

To update my consultant dilemma.

I went to my new consultant on Tuesday and everything worked out fine.

She is a Sisterlock brand ambassador. She did my retight in 2 1/2 hours and Charged me 120. 60.00 less than what my other consultant was charging me . 

My locks are alive again. She also is very gentle I barely felt her working. 

Sometimes we balk at change and are nervous about the unknown but sometimes change can be for the best.  I feel great about my hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 12, 2018)

msdeevee said:


> To update my consultant dilemma.
> 
> I went to my new consultant on Tuesday and everything worked out fine.
> 
> ...



That's great!  I'm glad you had a positive experience with your new consultant.  It sounds like she will be better for you overall, and you are back to feeling good about your hair again.  Change can be very good for us; we just have to trust it, let it happen and not be afraid.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 13, 2018)

dyh080 said:


> This is S000000000. beautiful.
> I just may start to lock my hair again.





dyh080 said:


> Yes, Dr. Cornwell is very nice. I met her at a natural hair fair in NYC back in the early 90s when she Sisterlocks was new.  I eventually got Sisterlocks in '98 but cut them off in 2004.  Thinking about locking again.





Do it, do it, do it!!!!  You'd be in good company!  

What are you thinking about in terms of your second set?  More Sisterlocks, or something different?


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 13, 2018)

I like my spray again.  Maybe the lavender just needed time to really mix in with the other ingredients.  It smells really nice.  I couldn't really smell it in my hair at first, but I was able to smell it on my fingers after massaging my scalp last night.  DS 1's Early Interventionist even complimented DS 2 on how nice he smelled.

Everything else I use on him is fragrance free so it had to be the spray she was referring to.


----------



## dyh080 (Oct 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Do it, do it, do it!!!!  You'd be in good company!
> 
> What are you thinking about in terms of your second set?  More Sisterlocks, or something different?



I'm not sure what type yet.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 17, 2018)

My retighten was last week and as I was feeling around in my head last week, I noticed a few locs slipping at the roots. I haven’t washed my hair or anything yet so I’m not sure if it’s one she missed. I went to my consultant and she get my hair all together.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 19, 2018)

Attempted to do a ponytail!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 19, 2018)

I had a bad dream a couple nights ago.  Some of my locks fell out!!!!  I didn't understand why it was happening or what caused it.  The dream felt so real, but I'm glad it was just a dream!

Then yesterday I accidentally let DS 2 get out of my sight for a few minutes.  I tore off running upstairs when I realized he wasn't downstairs with us.  I found him in the bathroom with my sulfur oil.  He had dropped the bottle in the toilet.  I got the bottle out, dumped the oil and flushed it down the toilet.  Then I threw the bottle in the trash and went to look for another one on eBay.  It'll be here Sunday.

So I guess I'm making more oil this weekend.


----------



## tolly (Oct 20, 2018)

Still cruising, I don't miss fiddling with my hair and finding shed hair all over my apartment.
I have lots of instagram accounts to look at beautiful locks. The dreadlocks I see in real life aren't very nice. Makes me have second thoughts, they are usually dry looking or look dirty or full of lints or all three and I am worried I may not get such lustrous locks like I see here and on Instagram. 
I wash and wet frequently, twice a week and use rose water and a few drops of jojoba oil. Whenever it feels really dry I use a dime sized KNKT and rinse out thoroughly.
I will take pictures in December and post to show progress.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 20, 2018)

I need to get out of this style rut I have been in for years now! I haven’t tried or experimented with styles consistently since my first relaxer hair care journey that lasted from 08-12. I want to get back into doing braidout, curls, Bantu knots, etc. 

I don’t want to look back at my beginning years of having locs and realizing I didn’t fully enjoy or try out styles. I am leery of too much manipulation and putting too much tension on my hair and am afraid to lose locs from this. But I’m thinking I could try a style every so often, maybe one a month.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 21, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> My retighten was last week and as I was feeling around in my head last week, I noticed a few locs slipping at the roots. I haven’t washed my hair or anything yet so I’m not sure if it’s one she missed. I went to my consultant and she get my hair all together.



That can definitely happen, especially with Sisterlocks since they're so small.  It's easy to miss a couple. 



mz.rae said:


> Attempted to do a ponytail!



Woo hoo!  Girl you can go ahead and claim that!  I would just move the 2 locks that didn't fit into the ponytail to your bangs.  Looking good.... very simple and cute!

One of the ladies in a Sisterlocks group I'm in on FB posted about how she had an event to go to and all she did was throw her locks to the side.  It really was an effortless style.  I thought it was pretty.



tolly said:


> Still cruising, I don't miss fiddling with my hair and finding shed hair all over my apartment.
> I have lots of instagram accounts to look at beautiful locks. The dreadlocks I see in real life aren't very nice. Makes me have second thoughts, they are usually dry looking or look dirty or full of lints or all three and I am worried I may not get such lustrous locks like I see here and on Instagram.
> I wash and wet frequently, twice a week and use rose water and a few drops of jojoba oil. Whenever it feels really dry I use a dime sized KNKT and rinse out thoroughly.
> I will take pictures in December and post to show progress.



I am also enjoying not having to spend a lot of time on my hair, other than retightening and maintenance.  Don't second guess yourself or your journey based off of someone else's walk.  It sounds like you are taking great care of your hair, so I'm sure you will have the head of hair that you desire.  I thought I knew all the acronyms and abbreviations, but what is KNKT??? I can't wait to see your progress in a couple months.



mz.rae said:


> I need to get out of this style rut I have been in for years now! I haven’t tried or experimented with styles consistently since my first relaxer hair care journey that lasted from 08-12. I want to get back into doing braidout, curls, Bantu knots, etc.
> 
> *I don’t want to look back at my beginning years of having locs and realizing I didn’t fully enjoy or try out styles. *I am leery of too much manipulation and putting too much tension on my hair and am afraid to lose locs from this. But I’m thinking I could try a style every so often, maybe one a month.



I have been thinking about this lately, especially since I don't do much with my locks.  I keep meaning to look at some styling videos on YouTube so I can learn how to do certain styles that I want to try at this stage and length.  I spent a great deal of time yesterday looking at all of my old pics from before I got Sisterlocks up until now, and I didn't do much with those either.   I just wore it in lots of simple styles.  I had a friend who used to do updos a lot with her Sisterlocks but I never learned how to do those.  She said it didn't take her long, either.

You should be able to find some gentle styles that won't stress your Sisterlocks too much.  I thought I posted some styling videos upthread.  Let me check.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 21, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Natural Nirvana has decided to loc her hair again. I’m excited to her journey and if there is anything she does differently this time around.



I had to quote this post again because I just started watching her second journey.  Her hair is looking good!


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 21, 2018)

I’m seriously considering sisierlocs. I mentioned it was earlier in the thread. There is something that sounds so freeing in being able to shampoo condition and go. Not have 4-5 hour wash days anymore. All my life I’ve been in a beauty salon or self styling at home. Still pondering.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> That can definitely happen, especially with Sisterlocks since they're so small.  It's easy to miss a couple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I did another simple style today with my hair parted down the middle, and just twisted and pinned the sides back. I always thought the updo with Sisterlocks looked so pretty!  I feel like there is so much I could be exploring with my locs! And please do share any styles if you have any!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 21, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> I’m seriously considering sisierlocs. I mentioned it was earlier in the thread. There is something that sounds so freeing in being able to shampoo condition and go. Not have 4-5 hour wash days anymore. All my life I’ve been in a beauty salon or self styling at home. Still pondering.



It is very freeing!  You should go for it and reclaim your time.    You will love it.  The longest time you will spend is sitting for your install, and that's only one time.  Even a wash day with locks is way shorter.  It only takes a few minutes to braid and band your hair before washing, and you don't have to do that forever, either.  You can stop doing that once your consultant says it's ok.  After a wash, the hair dries SUPER fast, too.  Especially in the early stages right after your install.  I'm talking less than an hour and your hair will be dry.  That's nothing!   So you really can just go about your day without worrying about how long it's going to take for your hair to dry, especially now that it's getting colder out.

Both times that I have locked my hair I wished I'd done it sooner.  You will hear that a lot.  A few of us have said it in this thread already.  Let us know what you decide, and if you go through with it, please post pics of your install.  I love seeing a fresh grid!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You should be able to find some gentle styles that won't stress your Sisterlocks too much. I thought I posted some styling videos upthread. Let me check



@mz.rae did you see this post?  This is the video I mentioned.:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-53#post-24771387

I also went on a hunt for you this evening and came across these on YouTube:



Aieshatae's hair is so pretty!  I thought these were pipe cleaner curls at first, but they're not.  She two-strand twists and folds each one in half. I still want to learn how to do that, but I probably have to wait until my locks are mature. 


This is the tutorial:


I'm not sure how she takes the twists down if she uses a crochet needle to bring the ends into the twist.  I need to watch that part more closely and maybe read the comments to see if someone else asked her about that.  It seems like that would cause damage.

This video discusses styles with bantu knots.  I thought she did a good job!  I never liked the way those looked on me with loose hair, but they looked cute on her.


https://youtu.be/Hv_P6mZ1g1k


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 21, 2018)

@mz.rae here's some more....

This looks pretty elaborate.  I had to skip to the end to see where the stylist was going with this because I thought she was never going to be finished braiding all that hair!  


My girl DynamicRunner aka Dewdrop w/her cornrow braidout video:


I used to watch a few of her style videos years ago...it's good she still has some of them up.  If you go to her page, she has an entire playlist of styles for locks.

This is one of my favorites:


curls using perm rods:


----------



## tolly (Oct 22, 2018)

@shortycocoa thanks for the encouragement. Its Kinky Curly Knot Today. 
Thanks for the videos you are posting, I am happy to hang here with you as the old heads here have settled into their routine and post infrequently. 
I am excited to keep you company, and post updates. 
I just got my nappy tool. I ordered in August and had given up on ever getting it but it turned up at the post office and I picked it up today (I am in South Africa). I will try it out  soon- certainly looks much better than the improvised pins I have used. 
I have been going natural then relaxing for eight years, this is a better solution for me, because my hair doesn't fare well relaxed.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 22, 2018)

tolly said:


> @shortycocoa thanks for the encouragement. Its Kinky Curly Knot Today.
> Thanks for the videos you are posting, I am happy to hang here with you as the old heads here have settled into their routine and post infrequently.
> I am excited to keep you company, and post updates.
> I just got my nappy tool. I ordered in August and had given up on ever getting it but it turned up at the post office and I picked it up today (I am in South Africa). I will try it out  soon- certainly looks much better than the improvised pins I have used.
> I have been going natural then relaxing for eight years, this is a better solution for me, because my hair doesn't fare well relaxed.



I thought that's what it was at first, but the letters didn't match.   So I said let me just ask her!  I'm glad the videos are helpful.  Please let me know how that nappy locks tool works out for your hair.  An honest review will help me decide if I want to invest in that tool or a different one on the market.  So far, I like what I'm using, but it's good to have options.

What is the natural scene like in your area?  I know you mentioned that the people you come across in real life don't have nice locks, but at least you can always connect with others online that you can relate to.


----------



## tolly (Oct 22, 2018)

Wrong spelling
The nappylov tool is perfect! My loc don’t get firmly gripped in that constricted area in the eye of the tool but it’s easy enough to keep it in the loop and it’s easy to interlock with it.
There is quiet a number of people with natural hair,less so than Nigeria ( where I come from, just here for a few years). In Nigeria there are a lot more naturals. Though still majority relaxed, or weaves so I don’t know what’s underneath. I see more locs here, on mostly men and a few women. I have seen really nice long thick locs on a few men, short locs in women but the majority look really bad- as I described earlier.


----------



## tolly (Oct 22, 2018)

I decided to do my own thing, despite my concerns about rinsing it out I used henna
I have been using in my loose natural hair for years and I usually buy fine loose powder from hennasooq. I left my stash at home and could only get lush henna. 
It didn’t  stain as deep as my usual henna, and I could have done without the cocoa butter in their mix. The worst of it is the twigs I have been shaking out of my hair for days!!! I suspect I will have some left in my locs no matter what I do - well that’s a price I can pay. I will get my henna supply when I go home for a visit


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 22, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @mz.rae here's some more....
> 
> This looks pretty elaborate.  I had to skip to the end to see where the stylist was going with this because I thought she was never going to be finished braiding all that hair!
> 
> ...


No I didn't see the post! Thank you so much for sharing I'm going to watch these videos and hopefully get out of my style rut I am in! The first one looks so cute it does look like she was braiding her hair forever!


----------



## tolly (Oct 23, 2018)

I saw a man with hip length locs today- hold it don't get excited...


he was balding with hair line just in front of his ears-this is important so you know it wasn't serious balding that caused the rest of this narration:
he had 5locs -total count and it was totally flat like pancake- 5 flat long solid thin pancakes hanging to his hips- I stared ...as disrespectful as I consider taking pictures of strangers I wish I could have.... I have seen some low loc counts with really thick locs- which while not my personal preference, I have started to appreciate as I follow people's loc journey...but this was just ...well interesting.


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 23, 2018)

I’m starting my research on locs. I started out wanting Sisterlocs or Microlocs but then I saw Josette Bianca’s locs on YouTube and I love the size and versatility of hers. I know I want smaller diameter locs, now I have to figure out thr method and upkeep that works best for me. In the meantime I will be styling with mini twists until I know how I want to start my journey in 2019.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 23, 2018)

tolly said:


> Still cruising, I don't miss fiddling with my hair and finding shed hair all over my apartment.
> I have lots of instagram accounts to look at beautiful locks. The dreadlocks I see in real life aren't very nice. *Makes me have second thoughts, they are usually dry looking or look dirty or full of lints or all three and I am worried I may not get such lustrous locks like I see here and on Instagram. *
> I wash and wet frequently, twice a week and use rose water and a few drops of jojoba oil. Whenever it feels really dry I use a dime sized KNKT and rinse out thoroughly.
> I will take pictures in December and post to show progress.


My greatest fear...


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 23, 2018)

tolly said:


> Still cruising, I don't miss fiddling with my hair and finding shed hair all over my apartment.
> I have lots of instagram accounts to look at beautiful locks. The dreadlocks I see in real life aren't very nice. Makes me have second thoughts, they are usually dry looking or look dirty or full of lints or all three and I am worried I may not get such lustrous locks like I see here and on Instagram.
> I wash and wet frequently, twice a week and use rose water and a few drops of jojoba oil. Whenever it feels really dry I use a dime sized KNKT and rinse out thoroughly.
> I will take pictures in December and post to show progress.



I think a lot of people mistakenly think you get locks then don’t do anything but my hair still needs moisture, still needs to be washed and conditioned, etc. If I didn’t do anything to then they would be dry and dusty. I’m mindful not to use light colored towels or scarves and I use a black t shirt to dry my hair so I don’t have problems with lint. I also am mindful of products and don’t use anything that might cause buildup. I think with good hair care practices you will have healthy locks if you choose to go that route


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 23, 2018)

tolly said:


> he had 5locs -total count and it was totally flat like pancake- 5 flat long solid thin pancakes hanging to his hips-



What in the world?????  That's definitely different!  I'm guessing they are really heavy and caused the hair loss in the front?  



prettywhitty said:


> I’m starting my research on locs. I started out wanting Sisterlocs or Microlocs but then I saw Josette Bianca’s locs on YouTube and I love the size and versatility of hers. I know I want smaller diameter locs, now I have to figure out thr method and upkeep that works best for me. In the meantime I will be styling with mini twists until I know how I want to start my journey in 2019.



I had to search her just now because the name didn't automatically register, but her and her mom's locks are dope!  I subscribed to her channel a while back.  I think if you want smaller diameter locks but aren't sure you want to commit to Sisterlocks, the mini twists would work.    2019 is right around the corner and that should give you enough time to decide if that's the right method for you.

Are you going to keep taking them out and redoing them until 2019, though?  Because that's a lot of time, effort and work!  Otherwise, your hair will start to lock and you would be 2 months into your journey if you started right away.



Foxglove said:


> I think a lot of people mistakenly think you get locks then don’t do anything but my hair still needs moisture, still needs to be washed and conditioned, etc. If I didn’t do anything to then they would be dry and dusty. I’m mindful not to use light colored towels or scarves and I use a black t shirt to dry my hair so I don’t have problems with lint. I also am mindful of products and don’t use anything that might cause buildup. I think with good hair care practices you will have healthy locks if you choose to go that route



Thank you for saying this!  I agree that healthy hair care practices will net healthy locks, which is why I wanted to reassure @tolly when she said she was worried.  At the end of the day, all we can do is our best when it comes to taking care of ourselves and our hair.  When I had Sisterlocks, I would get lint in them even though I wore my hair up a lot, didn't wear sweaters or things that would attract lint but I would still see lint in some of my locks near the nape of my neck.  It was damn near impossible to get it out so I just left it.

I keep forgetting about t-shirts for drying hair.  I threw away a lot of old shirts that I could have used for that purpose.  I use pillowcases to dry my hair and DS 2'S hair now that he has his starter locks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 23, 2018)

Today I hit 6 months ya'll!!!!  Woo hoo!!!!!  I need to take some pics for posterity, but I didn't do anything to my hair this morning since I was out running errands and busy with household chores.  I literally just woke up and took my scarf off and however my hair was last night is how it ended up today.   I LOVE being able to do that!!!!

I fixed a couple of my locks that were slipping a couple weeks ago when I was evaluating my hairline and there are 2 more I also need to fix, so I might do that tomorrow.  One of the buds that I had reattached to a different lock came back out last week.  I didn't like the way it looked on any of the other locks I tried to reattach it to this time, so I am going to just untangle all of the hair and then wrap it around a different lock.

Also, all the short hair around my hairline that I had added to neighboring locks came out.  The struggle is real....  So, I will be fixing that again at my next retightening.  

Yesterday I went ahead and decided to go ahead and interlock and do maintenance on DS 2's locks.  He certainly needed it because he had a lot of lint to be removed, slippage to correct and a few I had to retwist from scratch after they came out.   He did well overall sitting still, but he had a few moments of fussing and moving around.

I had to do it in 2 different blocks of time, morning and evening.  I was determined to not have to finish it today, so we powered through it and I kept soothing him when he would fuss and get fidgety.

His locks will be one month old this Saturday.  That was fast!!!


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 24, 2018)

@shortycocoa 
I plan to do mini twists as a protective style      and change them out every 4 weeks. I plan to start my first install tomorrow. I want to experiment with placement and grid styles to see what will work. I’m not sure if I want to use the twists as a starting point and interlock them or start with coils instead. I’m thinking I want 300 locs on my head. I realized the tiny micro locs are like 500-700 on a head and that’s more upkeep than I want right now.


----------



## tolly (Oct 24, 2018)

@prettywitty 300 is a good number- still small but not micro. I have 150 and it looks and feels plenty- I wanted medium sized locs. Your hair density will play a role in the final look 
@Foxglove @shortycocoa thanks for the reassurance- I will continue to enjoy my unique loc journey. I haven’t been this excited about hair in years! Only when I first BC to natural. 
I had my first retightening because I was eager to use my nappy tool, I like how it’s going so far.


----------



## tolly (Oct 24, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> My greatest fear...


I am glad to get advice from ladies here and other hair fora
I know lint is a risk, I will try to avoid it but if I get lint so be it, I will endeavor to avoid dirty and dry plus product buildup- if I am dissatisfied I still have the option of cutting it off. 
The best part of this for me is that I can control how this process goes.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 24, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> @shortycocoa
> I plan to do mini twists as a protective style      and change them out every 4 weeks. I plan to start my first install tomorrow. I want to experiment with placement and grid styles to see what will work. I’m not sure if I want to use the twists as a starting point and interlock them or start with coils instead. I’m thinking I want 300 locs on my head. I realized the tiny micro locs are like 500-700 on a head and that’s more upkeep than I want right now.



Oh ok I see.  That sounds like a good plan.  I also agree with @tolly on 300 being a good amount.  I used to say I wanted 500 locks because at the time a lot of the people I saw with that amount had beautiful locks and I thought I "needed" that many to have the same look.  I eventually ended up with 326 and that was a lot to handle on my own after a while.



tolly said:


> @prettywitty 300 is a good number- still small but not micro. I have 150 and it looks and feels plenty- I wanted medium sized locs. Your hair density will play a role in the final look
> @Foxglove @shortycocoa thanks for the reassurance- I will continue to enjoy my unique loc journey. I haven’t been this excited about hair in years! Only when I first BC to natural.
> I had my first retightening because I was eager to use my nappy tool, I like how it’s going so far.




My 145 locks seems to be "enough" and it will have to be cause I ain't doing this again unless I have to.    But it's easy to second-guess your choices when you come across other people's locks.  

I need to get to the point of not questioning myself when looking at pics on social media and just admire their hair, knowing and  understanding mine may turn out differently and that's ok.

I know what you mean about the excitement.  I'm also excited and I find myself doing some of the same things I did as a new natural starting out.

I'm glad the tool is working for you!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 24, 2018)

Hi ladies!!!  I will be starting my journey next week! One thing  I am really worried about is my scalp.  All my life I've dealt with dandruff.  The kind where you scratch and it's kind of gooky under the nail.  Or if I pat my head little flakes will fall.  I'm afraid it will destroy my locs.  Head and shoulders works for now but I have read it's not good to use if you have locs?  Tea tree oil has never really worked.  Has anyone dealt with this issue?  Thanks so much!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 24, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hi ladies!!!  I will be starting my journey next week! One thing  I am really worried about is my scalp.  All my life I've dealt with dandruff.  The kind where you scratch and it's kind of gooky under the nail.  Or if I pat my head little flakes will fall.  I'm afraid it will destroy my locs.  Head and shoulders works for now but I have read it's not good to use if you have locs?  Tea tree oil has never really worked.  Has anyone dealt with this issue?  Thanks so much!



You made it!  Glad you decided to join us over here....

This was a concern for me as well, especially since it's a big reason I decided to cut my Sisterlocks off.  It has also caused me to be apprehensive about locking my hair again and it took me a long time to get the resolve to just do it and stop worrying about it.  With this set of traditional locks I haven't had any scalp issues.

Sulfur oil is working for me, as well as lots of moisture from taking showers in between wash days.  I am also using a rosewater based spray on my hair.  I follow @nurseN98 's recipe as a guide for my oil but I use olive oil as my base oil instead of castor oil.

This time I did mix up a new batch and I used castor oil as the base oil since I just bought some a few weeks ago and added a small amount of olive oil to it.  I also added peppermint oil, camphor oil and menthol to it.  I plan to use some tonight so I will be making a note if the castor oil (the regular kind) causes any problems. 

What was the base oil you used to mix with your tea tree oil?  That may be the problem.  I know for me, certain oils don't do well staying on my scalp.  Coconut oil  exacerbates my dandruff and causes the situation you described.  Only for me, it's those huge flakes and small flakes, and it can get so bad that it will be caked on my scalp and it won't come off.  That's why I had to cut my locks because nothing I was doing was helping to resolve it completely that time.

If I used coconut oil, it would have to be in a deep conditioner that I rinse out.  Black castor oil causes my scalp to itch like crazy and also leads to the problems mentioned.  So I would say try a light oil first that's not too heavy.  I hope that helps.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 24, 2018)

Have ya'll seen this?????  I'm watching it now.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 24, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You made it!  Glad you decided to join us over here....
> 
> This was a concern for me as well, especially since it's a big reason I decided to cut my Sisterlocks off.  It has also caused me to be apprehensive about locking my hair again and it took me a long time to get the resolve to just do it and stop worrying about it.  With this set of traditional locks I haven't had any scalp issues.
> 
> ...


Yes, ii made it here lol!!!  believe I just mixed olive oil.  My hair hates coconut oil, my scalp might like it but I know it has always made my hair feel awful.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 24, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yes, ii made it here lol!!!  believe I just mixed olive oil.  My hair hates coconut oil, my scalp might like it but I know it has always made my hair feel awful.



I'm surprised your hair had that reaction to olive oil.  Maybe you were using too much?  I know my scalp goes crazy if I use too much, which usually causes me to have to wash it out.  You might have to try different oils one by one to see how your scalp responds.  I would just do the same section each time and not your whole head.   Don't be afraid to try different brands or shop from the grocery store aisle that cooking oil is on also.  

When I discovered coconut oil after my big chop it was in the grocery store, as opposed to the health and beauty aisle or even a beauty supply store.  It was the Louana brand.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 24, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm surprised your hair had that reaction to olive oil.  Maybe you were using too much?  I know my scalp goes crazy if I use too much, which usually causes me to have to wash it out.  You might have to try different oils one by one to see how your scalp responds.  I would just do the same section each time and not your whole head.   Don't be afraid to try different brands or shop from the grocery store aisle that cooking oil is on also.
> 
> When I discovered coconut oil after my big chop it was in the grocery store, as opposed to the health and beauty aisle or even a beauty supply store.  It was the Louana brand.


I don't think it was a reaction to the olive oil.  The mixture just didn't help my icky scalp is all.  After washing my hair is fine for about two days before it starts flaking and gunking up.   Is it possible to have oily scalp and dry hair?  You think I would know that answer already seeing as I have been a member for 1,000 years


----------



## cravoecanela (Oct 24, 2018)

I'll hit the four month mark on the first of November. I can tell my hair is progressing as it should because I've busted about 10 scrunchies in the last two weeks alone . Even the ones for thick hair aren't cutting it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 24, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I don't think it was a reaction to the olive oil.  The mixture just didn't help my icky scalp is all.  After washing my hair is fine for about two days before it starts flaking and gunking up.   Is it possible to have oily scalp and dry hair?  *You think I would know that answer already seeing as I have been a member for 1,000 years*



word....  

To answer your question, that might be possible.  What are you washing your hair with?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 24, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> word....
> 
> To answer your question, that might be possible.  What are you washing your hair with?


What aren't I washing with is the question   I'm a bit of a pj when it comes to shampoos and such.  Currently I have paul mitchell super skinny poo and condish.  Before that Nexxus (can't remember which line but I loved it).  Before that Elucence moisture balance poo and condish....the list goes on and my scalp is always exactly the same.  Head and shoulders dandruff shampoo works but it dries and knots up my hair something fierce.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 25, 2018)

cravoecanela said:


> I'll hit the four month mark on the first of November. I can tell my hair is progressing as it should because I've busted about 10 scrunchies in the last two weeks alone . Even the ones for thick hair aren't cutting it.



Alright now!!!!  Way to go. Sounds like your hair is thriving and making good progress if you're busting up scrunchies.   That doesn't happen for me, but some days it is harder to get my hair in my puffs for bed. 



FlawedBeauty said:


> What aren't I washing with is the question   I'm a bit of a pj when it comes to shampoos and such.  Currently I have paul mitchell super skinny poo and condish.  Before that Nexxus (can't remember which line but I loved it).  Before that Elucence moisture balance poo and condish....the list goes on and my scalp is always exactly the same.  Head and shoulders dandruff shampoo works but it dries and knots up my hair something fierce.



Girl you weren't lying....that is a lot.  . If the Head and Shoulders is working for you, maybe you should stick with that and scrap the rest.  Since you are getting ready to embark on a lock journey, knotting up your hair is a good thing.   Maybe to counteract the dryness, you can spray your hair with something like rosewater and glycerin, or aloe vera juice.  Have you tried using aloe vera gel on your scalp?  Or a chamomile tea rinse after shampooing?  That may help calm it down.  Hopefully the other ladies can chime in with suggestions.  In the meantime, I went on a search for you and found these.  Take what you need from them and leave the rest.


I said that because in this first video, she has loose natural hair and she kind of lost me after she was adding all those extra ingredients.  I'm not sure if it would rinse out well or cause buildup in your locks down the line.  But, maybe you can use this to prep your loose hair before you get your starter locks done.

This second one is just tea and water, so it might be better suited for after your coils are put in and you start locking.  You can also use tea bags so you don't have to worry about straining the loose tea.


Also, from some of the search results I'm getting, apparently people are using chamomile tea to lighten the hair, but I wonder if it's the other ingredients added to it that is causing the hair to lighten and not the tea itself.

And lastly, I will add these 2 little gems.:




Alright, I'm going to try to go back to sleep for a little while now.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 25, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright now!!!!  Way to go. Sounds like your hair is thriving and making good progress if you're busting up scrunchies.   That doesn't happen for me, but some days it is harder to get my hair in my puffs for bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg thank you so much for all of this!!  I was thinking of just going w the head and shoulders but I've read that it's not good for locs cuz it's like utra conditioning.  But idk what those people are talking about because it dries my hair out some thing fierce lol.  Off to watch these videos!!  Thank you much again!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 25, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Omg thank you so much for all of this!!  I was thinking of just going w the head and shoulders but I've read that it's not good for locs cuz it's like utra conditioning.  But idk what those people are talking about because it dries my hair out some thing fierce lol.  Off to watch these videos!!  Thank you much again!



You are so very welcome!  Now aren't you glad you came in here?    
I've always known Head and Shoulders to be very drying and not conditioning so I agree with you there....although I could have sworn I saw a newer product that claimed to be moisturizing, I think it was a shampoo and conditioner combined.  Those things are the worst!

I was just thinking out loud when I made those suggestions, and thinking back on being in esthetician school and we used to use chamomile tea as one of the steps in the facials we were learning to do.  I remember our teachers saying it is calming and would help to calm irritated or sensitive skin down and help heal acne, so then I googled it for hair after you mentioned your issues.  (*My specific search was 'chamomile tea rinse for natural hair' *if you want to continue searching through some of the results.  I just picked out a few that seemed applicable to your situation.)

Please let us know if any of those suggestions works for you!  I'll keep my fingers crossed.  I think I want to try the last one.  Her hair is gorgeous and ever since I started locking I stumbled on her videos and watched her journey, then learning that I could condition my hair with tea instead of using creamy conditioners that could lead to build up in my locks was interesting.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 26, 2018)

Sooooo, I have set a date and will be starting my journey w comb coils next Friday, Nov 2!  Super excited!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 26, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Sooooo, I have set a date and will be starting my journey w comb coils next Friday, Nov 2!  Super excited!!



Yay!!!!  I hope your appointment goes well.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 26, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!!  I hope your appointment goes well.


Thank you!  I'm really stressed out about how I gonna sleep without the coils ending up a hot mess and getting the right size.  My hair is so soft and fine I'm worried about it locking up at all!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 26, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Thank you!  I'm really stressed out about how I gonna sleep without the coils ending up a hot mess and getting the right size.  My hair is so soft and fine I'm worried about it locking up at all!



You'll be fine!  Tie your hair up at night and when you wake up, let the steam from the bath or shower plump them back up.  Or you can spray them with water to revitalize them.  

As far as the right size, I think the parts will play a part in what size your locks will end up being, but ultimately, your hair is also going to do what it wants to do.  If you want a lot of locks that will end up on the small side, then you should have more horizontal parts (rows) and if you want thicker locks then of course there would be fewer parts, if that makes sense.  

With your hair being so soft and fine, it will lock, it may just take longer than someone with a different texture.  I believe @BillsBackerz67 mentioned earlier in this thread that when she started her locks they came undone once, but look at her locks now!  Her hair looks amazing.  You'll get there.  

Lastly, if you are really concerned, you can always ask the loctitian to put the comb coils in and interlock the roots to secure them.  That should help them stay.

DXLYN on YouTube started her son's locks that way.  That's where I got the idea to interlock my twists two weeks after I put them in to help secure them.  As a result, I never had to redo any of my twists and my hair gets lots of moisture.  
I think if I had interlocked my son's twists from the beginning some of them would not have came undone.  

Here's a video for reference:


One month later:


Have you decided how you will maintain the new growth yet?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 26, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Thank you!  I'm really stressed out about how I gonna sleep without the coils ending up a hot mess and getting the right size.  My hair is so soft and fine I'm worried about it locking up at all!


Thank you for mentioning me @shortycocoa 

How long is your hair? If you have some length this will def help with the unraveling. The shorter your hair the more likely it will unravel. Also depending on where you live now is a good time to start locs. The air is dry and not as humid so it helps them not poof and swell up too much. Invest in scarves and learning how to style them, that’s what got me thru the hump. I started my locs with 2-3 inches of hair, my texture isn’t Loc material, AND it was summer all a recipe for disaster. But I made it lol.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 26, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Also depending on where you live now is a good time to start locs. The air is dry and not as humid so it helps them not poof and swell up too much.



This is a very good point!  I didn't even think about that.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 26, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You'll be fine!  Tie your hair up at night and when you wake up, let the steam from the bath or shower plump them back up.  Or you can spray them with water to revitalize them.
> 
> As far as the right size, I think the parts will play a part in what size your locks will end up being, but ultimately, your hair is also going to do what it wants to do.  If you want a lot of locks that will end up on the small side, then you should have more horizontal parts (rows) and if you want thicker locks then of course there would be fewer parts, if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


Goodness no!!  Lord I haven't even thought about how I'm gonna maintain my ng.  What are my options


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 26, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you for mentioning me @shortycocoa
> 
> How long is your hair? If you have some length this will def help with the unraveling. The shorter your hair the more likely it will unravel. Also depending on where you live now is a good time to start locs. The air is dry and not as humid so it helps them not poof and swell up too much. Invest in scarves and learning how to style them, that’s what got me thru the hump. I started my locs with 2-3 inches of hair, my texture isn’t Loc material, AND it was summer all a recipe for disaster. But I made it lol.


My hair is a layered hot mess.  It's about bsl at the half way point, then the rest to the front is like shoulder to apl.  I'm up in CT so we have seasons lol


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 26, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> My hair is a layered hot mess.  It's about bsl at the half way point, then the rest to the front is like shoulder to apl.  I'm up in CT so we have seasons lol


Good you chose a perfect time to start them AND you have some length! Ur def at more of an advantage than I was. You’ll be ok. Are you going to even your hair out some?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 26, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you for mentioning me @shortycocoa
> 
> How long is your hair? If you have some length this will def help with the unraveling. The shorter your hair the more likely it will unravel. Also depending on where you live now is a good time to start locs. The air is dry and not as humid so it helps them not poof and swell up too much. Invest in scarves and learning how to style them, that’s what got me thru the hump. I started my locs with 2-3 inches of hair, my texture isn’t Loc material, AND it was summer all a recipe for disaster. But I made it lol.


Forgot to say you and your hair look lovely lol!


BillsBackerz67 said:


> Good you chose a perfect time to start them AND you have some length! Ur def at more of an advantage than I was. You’ll be ok. Are you going to even your hair out some?


I was thinking about it and I wasn't sure if I should although it probably makes sense.  What would you suggest?


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 26, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Goodness no!!  Lord I haven't even thought about how I'm gonna maintain my ng.  What are my options



You can interlock the new growth using a tool or your fingers (I've seen people with thicker locks do this) or you can retwist using a product like gel and clips, or no product at all and just water (again, DXLYN has videos on how she retwists her clients' and family's locks this way), or you can just separate the locks at the roots if you plan to freeform and don't want a manicured look.

ETA:  I forgot about palmrolling!  I think I made an earlier post where there was a video showing the technique, because someone had asked. I will work on a separate post with video links to everything I referenced. 

I and a few others in this thread interlock, and there are others who retwist.  I thought we had a freeformer or two also.  Somebody please correct me if I'm wrong.  OP, at the very beginning in @Platinum's first post are a list of questions that we have all answered about starting our locks.  I believe one of the questions was how do you plan to maintain them, so if you read through some of the posts that may help you make your decision.  @Platinum, didn't you say earlier that you were going to start palmrolling yours?

Also, different maintenance methods produce different results, so some people choose the method of maintaining their roots based on how they want their locks to look.



FlawedBeauty said:


> Forgot to say you and your hair look ovel
> 
> I was thinking about it and I wasn't sure if I should although it probably makes sense.  What would you suggest?



Once you mentioned how long your hair was, I agree with @BillsBackerz67  and I think you won't have to worry about unravelling.  I wouldn't cut them, because during the locking process your hair will shrink up and condense through several of the stages.  Eventually they stop doing that and you will end up seeing the growth that you're retaining more.  So, I say just wait it out if you can and the locking process will take care of the rest and you never know...you may end up liking the shape they end up growing in.

However, if you just want a drastic change before you start your locks and don't mind your hair becoming shorter through the locking process, then go for it.  Your hair will catch back up in no time.  Is your hair also color treated?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 26, 2018)

If anything I would cut the back layer An inch or two just so there’s  not a start contrast in length once the locs go in. Your head will look pitiful and hungry the first day or two just a forewarning! I felt like a scalped baby bird Lmao But that’s totally up to you!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 26, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You can interlock the new growth using a tool or your fingers (I've seen people with thicker locks do this) or you can retwist using a product like gel and clips, or no product at all and just water (again, DXLYN has videos on how she retwists her clients' and family's locks this way), or you can just separate the locks at the roots if you plan to freeform and don't want a manicured look.
> 
> ETA:  I forgot about palmrolling!  I think I made an earlier post where there was a video showing the technique, because someone had asked. I will work on a separate post with video links to everything I referenced.
> 
> ...



I think retwist or palm rolling will be my best bet.  The interlocking looks too tedious for me and my hair is fine so I'd be aftaid to snap it off . My hair is color treated.  I think I colored it like 5 months ago maybe.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 26, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> If anything I would cut the back layer An inch or two just so there’s  not a start contrast in length once the locs go in. Your head will look pitiful and hungry the first day or two just a forewarning! I felt like a scalped baby bird Lmao But that’s totally up to you!


Lmao!!!  OMG...pitiful aaaand hungry?! Dag.  Please elaborate you making me nervous


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I think retwist or palm rolling will be my best bet.  The interlocking looks too tedious for me and my hair is fine so I'd be aftaid to snap it off . My hair is color treated.  I think I colored it like 5 months ago maybe.



See, you made that decision quick!  Sounds like you're good to go.  I won't post the links to all the videos if you're firm in your decision.  But I will say this...you can use a different tool to interlock besides a latchhook.  I think years ago when I was thinking about locking my hair I got discouraged because back then EVERYBODY was interlocking through the latchhook method and I didn't understand it and thought it was too difficult to grasp.  I was also afraid I was going to mess up my locks by making mistakes.  I also knew I didn't want to retwist using products and clips, remembering to twist in the same direction every time, having to sit under a dryer or wait for them to air-dry even back then.  So I just said forget it.

I use different sized plastic yarn needles and a coil-less safety pin as my primary tools to interlock.  It's much easier to handle and it works for me.

Another piece of advice that may help you is to look at videos and pictures of people who have locks that have been started and maintained the same way you have decided to start and maintain yours.  This has helped me tremendously in terms of having various points of reference, putting the journey into perspective, as well as for motivation and seeing what I have to look forward to.  You can also ask them questions if you need help with something.

It's also recommended not to continue switching back and forth between methods, since different methods produce different results and your locks will reflect those differences.  Some people still do it for different reasons, though.  But if you want your locks to have a uniform look the whole way throughout your journey, you should stick with one method, unless that method is not working for you.

It's also good that you already have color, instead of deciding to color your hair after you start locking.   It's recommended to do everything to your hair before you start than after, since the color has the potential to loosen your hair texture, hence your locks, especially if they are colored at the beginning of the journey.

Some people wait until after their hair has went through a good bit of the process for that reason, or they color using different methods other than bleach.

If I decide to experiment with color, I plan to go that route and use something like a rinse or a spray on color, etc.  But there's just something about a set of full, healthy black locks so I may never color them.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> If anything I would cut the back layer An inch or two just so there’s  not a start contrast in length once the locs go in. *Your head will look pitiful and hungry the first day or two just a forewarning! I felt like a scalped baby bird *Lmao But that’s totally up to you!



  

I didn't think your starter locks looked like that!  But I get what you're saying. This time around I initially started with finger coils, but I took them out because I didn't like the way they were looking.  I'm glad I had only done part of my hair and not my whole head.  




FlawedBeauty said:


> Lmao!!!  OMG...pitiful aaaand hungry?! Dag.  Please elaborate you making me nervous



It does sound drastic, but don't let that scare you.  

With you having a good length, you may not experience it to that degree. Also, if your hair is thick that will help minimize the look @BillsBackerz67 is referring to.  All starter locks look a certain way at first, unless you decide to start with instant locks.  They will thicken up over time.  

But it's similar to the plucked chicken look that people who are just starting Sisterlocks usually refer to.  It doesn't last long, but some people really let that get in their heads.  I know someone who is a Sisterlocks consultant, got her Sisterlocks installed by my consultant back when I still had them, and about a week later my consultant said the woman took the whole install out.  She couldn't get past that part, but it's a very brief part.  Maybe for some people it's an eternity, but I also think she realized after it was too late that she really wasn't ready for that journey.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

@FlawedBeauty here is the previous post I made about palmrolling and retwisting earlier in the thread:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-55#post-24855265


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I didn't think your starter locks looked like that!  But I get what you're saying. This time around I initially started with finger coils, but I took them out because I didn't like the way they were looking.  I'm glad I had only done part of my hair and not my whole head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been preparing for that part.  And my hair is fine textured and not dense so bring on the baby bird  I'm not doing anything with my hair as it is so I doubt I can look any worse haha. 

 Sheesh I went from not wanting to step foot in this thread cuz it was so long to now y'all probably sick of me lmao


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2018)

Baby bird proper. Lol. Then on day 3 after the humidity got to them they swelled up a bit, I still to this day don’t like the fresh retwist look.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Baby bird proper. Lol. Then on day 3 after the humidity got to them they swelled up a bit, I still to this day don’t like the fresh retwist look.
> 
> 
> View attachment 437097
> View attachment 437099


LMAO im only laughing at baby bird proper  They look good!!  Those little coils made the size you have now?  I thought they would be much smaller locs.


----------



## tolly (Oct 27, 2018)

welcome to our club. 
Have you decided on the method and number ?


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> LMAO im only laughing at baby bird proper  They look good!!  Those little coils made the size you have now?  I thought they would be much smaller locs.



They do indeed!  She's extremely hard on herself.  Don't follow her up.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I have been preparing for that part.  And my hair is fine textured and not dense so bring on the baby bird  I'm not doing anything with my hair as it is so I doubt I can look any worse haha.
> 
> *Sheesh I went from not wanting to step foot in this thread cuz it was so long to now y'all probably sick of me lmao*



Nope!  I'm glad you decided to join us and ask questions.  I don't mind helping a fellow LHCF sister out!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> LMAO im only laughing at baby bird proper  They look good!!  Those little coils made the size you have now?  I thought they would be much smaller locs.


Haha yes and to think I thought they were too small and I almost combined them. Would have been looking crazy. Def not trying to scare you but 2 of my friends loc’d their hair and they text me shortly after saying how thin it looked. I’m like chill trust the process!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> They do indeed!  She's extremely hard on herself.  Don't follow her up.


Lmao I’m dramatic! Don’t mind me


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Lmao I’m dramatic! Don’t mind me



I know.  I'm used to it by now.    Did you start a new IG page or did you just change your name?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I know.  I'm used to it by now.    Did you start a new IG page or did you just change your name?


Oh I still have my old one it’s eshiagram_ the other one greenandcurly84 is for my plants


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 27, 2018)

tolly said:


> welcome to our club.
> Have you decided on the method and number ?


Comb coil and def over 100


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Haha yes and to think I thought they were too small and I almost combined them. Would have been looking crazy. Def not trying to scare you but 2 of my friends loc’d their hair and they text me shortly after saying how thin it looked. I’m like chill trust the process!


Is that because your hair is dense?  I've seen some journeys on YouTube and their coils looked to be your size but their locks are pretty thin.  See that's what I was afraid of, I want mine to be a bit thinner than yours and would have thought those size coils would have done the trick.  Maybe they would because my hair is fine and not dense?


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Oh I still have my old one it’s eshiagram_ the other one greenandcurly84 is for my plants



    ok.  #plantsgottashinetoo


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Is that because your hair is dense?  I've seen some journeys on YouTube and their coils looked to be your size but their locks are pretty thin.  See that's what I was afraid of, I want mine to be a bit thinner than yours and would have thought those size coils would have done the trick.  Maybe they would because my hair is fine and not dense?


Maybe so! I do have a lot of hair.  TBH I have had a few DM’s on Insta asking how are my parts so small but my locs are so thick. I have no clue how to answer that.

But that’s exactly why I went and got mine professionally done. I showed them exactly what I wanted as an end result ( or close to it) I have 121 locs. I think he pulled the coils tighter (hence them looking skinny and elongated) so they wouldn’t unravel.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Is that because your hair is dense?  I've seen some journeys on YouTube and their coils looked to be your size but their locks are pretty thin.  See that's what I was afraid of, I want mine to be a bit thinner than yours and would have thought those size coils would have done the trick.  Maybe they would because my hair is fine and not dense?



I believe some people retwist more often to get that look.  If you want thicker locks you should wait longer between retwists/retightenings.  Other facts play a part too, but I have seen this as a main contributing factor to thin and/or thick locks.

If you had a chance to watch the videos in that post I linked to with the palmrolling videos and the video of DXLYN retwisting a client's hair, you will see that her client has small comb coils and she retwists often and her locks are a small size.  Conversely, somebody like NaturalNirvana on YouTube started both sets of her locks with coils and her first set of starter locks look just as thin in diameter as @BillsBackerz67's did, but look at the progression.

Her second set that she started her hair was much longer and she did fewer locks but IMO they look like they will end up being on the thick side also, especially based on how her hair is looking now.

Then if you follow Missrii on IG her locks are an ideal size, at least for me...but she retwists every two weeks.   At least that's what I remember her saying as a reply to someone who asked on one of her pics how often she retwists.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I believe some people retwist more often to get that look.  If you want thicker locks you should wait longer between retwists/retightenings.  Other facts play a part too, but I have seen this as a main contributing factor to thin and/or thick locks.
> 
> If you had a chance to watch the videos in that post I linked to with the palmrolling videos and the video of DXLYN retwisting a client's hair, you will see that her client has small comb coils and she retwists often and her locks are a small size.  Conversely, somebody like NaturalNirvana on YouTube started both sets of her locks with coils and her first set of starter locks look just as thin in diameter as @BillsBackerz67's did, but look at the progression.
> 
> ...


Yes!  Missrii has exactly the size I want!  Man, I fogot how much fun the actual hair board part of the forum could be.  I only hop in every so often and am usually always checking out the ET forum.  I'm glad I have a reason to come back to the hair side.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I believe some people retwist more often to get that look.  If you want thicker locks you should wait longer between retwists/retightenings.  Other facts play a part too, but I have seen this as a main contributing factor to thin and/or thick locks.
> 
> If you had a chance to watch the videos in that post I linked to with the palmrolling videos and the video of DXLYN retwisting a client's hair, you will see that her client has small comb coils and she retwists often and her locks are a small size.  Conversely, somebody like NaturalNirvana on YouTube started both sets of her locks with coils and her first set of starter locks look just as thin in diameter as @BillsBackerz67's did, but look at the progression.
> 
> ...


Yep this could also be why. My retwists are every 3-4 months now. Once they matured, I found that 2 weeks after I get my hair retwisted, it looks like I’ve done nothing to it. Same fuzzy/frizzy situation as when I used to get my hair braided as a child. 

Since 2 weeks vs 16 weeks looks no different I opted to stop going as often and just retwist my edges if I want a refreshed look.

I also don’t care for the super neat aesthetic of locs that are constantly retwisted. I prefer the organic look. Also a reason why I don’t go often.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yes!  Missrii has exactly the size I want!  Man, I fogot how much fun the actual hair board part of the forum could be.  I only hop in every so often and am usually always checking out the ET forum.  I'm glad I have a reason to come back to the hair side.


Her’s are beautiful! I don’t follow her but if I had to guess she has at least 175-200 locs.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Her’s are beautiful! I don’t follow her but if I had to guess she has at least 175-200 locs.


Is it common practice to tell the loctician that you want a certain number of locs?  Or will they just make parts based on the size you want?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Is it common practice to tell the loctician that you want a certain number of locs?  Or will they just make parts based on the size you want?


I believe most loctitions focus on the client wants while also taking into consideration their hair density, size, and grid pattern vs a set numerical amount.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yes!  Missrii has exactly the size I want!  Man, I fogot how much fun the actual hair board part of the forum could be.  I only hop in every so often and am usually always checking out the ET forum.  I'm glad I have a reason to come back to the hair side.



Agreed!  I have always loved that size locks on anybody I see, so I always told myself that if I decided on traditional locks I would want them to be about that size or a bit bigger, maybe the diameter of a pencil.  But then I will also see people with thicker locks than that that are just as beautiful, if not more and be like hmmmm....

For example, the woman in the Locumentary video that I posted earlier (she first appears at the 1:00 mark)....her locks are sooooo dope!  I'm about to see if she has a YouTube or IG for me to follow.  Mine seem to be forming the same way, (thin diameter near the scalp and halfway down the fatter ends) and I love the way they look, but I'm not sure they will continue to stay that way as they evolve.  But whatever I end up with, I will love and accept them because as I said before, I ain't doing this again unless I have to!  

My Sisterlocks were forming the same way, and back then I didn't like that because it was painful to retighten those with the base of each of those 326 locks being so small and a lot of the ends being fat.  I also used to have to manipulate, squeeze and force them to go through the opening of the plastic yarn needle and I didn't like that either.  Now that I have the coil-less safety pins, I don't have to do that with this set anymore.

I said all that to say, no matter what plan you may have for how you want your mature locks to end up looking, your hair is going to ultimately dictate what that look will be.  You can guide it as much as possible, but it's going to do what it wants to do and form however it wants to form.

I also started coming to the hair side just for this thread every day.  I enjoy chatting with you ladies every day about what's going on with your locks.



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Her’s are beautiful! I don’t follow her but if I had to guess she has at least 175-200 locs.



I'm not sure how many she has, either and I can't remember if she answered that for her followers or the method she used to start them.  As neat as her hair is, I want to say she started with comb coils but she could have also started with smaller two-strand twists also.  (Or something else entirely.  )



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yep this could also be why. My retwists are every 3-4 months now. Once they matured, I found that 2 weeks after I get my hair retwisted, it looks like I’ve done nothing to it. Same fuzzy/frizzy situation as when I used to get my hair braided as a child.
> 
> Since 2 weeks vs 16 weeks looks no different I opted to stop going as often and just retwist my edges if I want a refreshed look.
> 
> I also don’t care for the super neat aesthetic of locs that are constantly retwisted. I prefer the organic look. Also a reason why I don’t go often.



I remember you saying this and I was hoping you would come back to reiterate it for @FlawedBeauty, because I definitely didn't want to take the words out of your mouth and speak for you too much.   Thanks for explaining it to her.  You are so lucky you can go that long between retwists.  I have wanted to try going longer between retightenings, but for some reason, I always have to repair a lot of things.  

Even now, I have to fix one of the smaller locks in the front that the bottom half has broken off of.  I'm not sure if I want to put it back on or if I am going to just untangle it and wrap the hairs around the same lock or a different lock.  Then I checked the calendar again and tomorrow makes 6 weeks, which is when I usually retighten.  I can't believe it's time already.

I think what is causing this issue is the way I separate my locks after washing or just after I've been in the shower in general.  I usually wait until they are mostly dry but slightly damp and I rake my fingers through my hair from roots to tips to separate and then I go individually pull apart what didn't get separated from raking my fingers through.  But I have to handle my hair differently.  I used to do my Sisterlocks like that, too and never had this problem so I don't know why it's happening now, especially with larger sized locks.


----------



## simplycee (Oct 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hi ladies!!!  I will be starting my journey next week! One thing  I am really worried about is my scalp.  All my life I've dealt with dandruff.  The kind where you scratch and it's kind of gooky under the nail.  Or if I pat my head little flakes will fall.  I'm afraid it will destroy my locs.  Head and shoulders works for now but I have read it's not good to use if you have locs?  Tea tree oil has never really worked.  Has anyone dealt with this issue?  Thanks so much!


Have you tried Neutragena T-Gel? It helps me with my scalp issues. I wash with this first then use a clarifying shampoo on my locks not my scalp.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I believe most loctitions focus on the client wants while also taking into consideration their hair density, size, and grid pattern vs a set numerical amount.



You answered this perfectly and accurately so I don't have much else to add except that if there's a consultation they may ask the client how they plan to style their hair mostly, because there's all those updos and elaborate styles that tend to look better with more locks, even parts and a meticulous grid.   Some people don't care about all that, don't plan to do that much styling and don't want super neat or defined parts.

But ultimately if you're not starting them yourself, a professional will take all those factors into consideration that you mentioned, @BillsBackerz67 , and the client will end up getting pretty close to the number of locks they believe they want to get the look they are going for.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2018)

I found her!!!!!  The woman from the Locumentary (Khadijah Lockhart) is on IG! 
I skimmed through some of her pics and she is just dripping swag!  everybodyluv_kd is her handle.  #following


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 27, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Have you tried Neutragena T-Gel? It helps me with my scalp issues. I wash with this first then use a clarifying shampoo on my locks not my scalp.


I have not tried it but I will definitely be looking into it now.  Thank you


----------



## Platinum (Oct 28, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You can interlock the new growth using a tool or your fingers (I've seen people with thicker locks do this) or you can retwist using a product like gel and clips, or no product at all and just water (again, DXLYN has videos on how she retwists her clients' and family's locks this way), or you can just separate the locks at the roots if you plan to freeform and don't want a manicured look.
> 
> ETA:  I forgot about palmrolling!  I think I made an earlier post where there was a video showing the technique, because someone had asked. I will work on a separate post with video links to everything I referenced.
> 
> ...



@shortycocoa Hey! Yes, I've been palm rolling for the past few years. I considered going back to interlock because I've been going hard in the gym. But my last retwist seems to hold up well so I'm going to continue the palm roll method.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 29, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> I’m starting my research on locs. I started out wanting Sisterlocs or Microlocs but then I saw Josette Bianca’s locs on YouTube and I love the size and versatility of hers. I know I want smaller diameter locs, now I have to figure out thr method and upkeep that works best for me. In the meantime I will be
> *styling with mini twists until I know how I want to start my journey in 2019.*
> [*/*QUOTE]
> I think this is a great idea because I’m struggling to find a dependable, reputable loctician in Louisville, Ky.  I’m going tomorrow for my second consultation. I wasn’t impressed with the the stylist who did my consultation who, by the way was not the person I scheduled with.  I think pencil size or maybe slightly larger is what I want...still researching. I think I’m going to look to January 2019 as goal to start my loc journey.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 29, 2018)

Don't judge me  lol, but I was so sick of this one Loc slipping out. So I took some hair glue and glued the Loc so it doesn't come out anymore. My consultant suggested gluing it a few weeks ago so I went ahead and did it. That was the only one that was problematic for me.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 30, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Don't judge me  lol, but I was so sick of this one Loc slipping out. So I took some hair glue and glued the Loc so it doesn't come out anymore. My consultant suggested gluing it a few weeks ago so I went ahead and did it. That was the only one that was problematic for me.



No judgement here!  Remember I mentioned earlier in the thread that I had to ask my consultant to put nail glue in my hair so those problem locks I had would stop coming out.  It worked, but you have to be careful with washing your hair.  If the water is extremely hot, it will melt the glue and you will have the same problem.  It doesn't all happen in one wash, but over time.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 30, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> No judgement here!  Remember I mentioned earlier in the thread that I had to ask my consultant to put nail glue in my hair so those problem locks I had would stop coming out.  It worked, but you have to be careful with washing your hair.  If the water is extremely hot, it will melt the glue and you will have the same problem.  It doesn't all happen in one wash, but over time.


Thank you! I know some people are super strongly against people gluing their locs to get them to stay. Thank you for telling me about the hot water and the glue melting. Did you have to keep regluing it?


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 30, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you! I know some people are super strongly against people gluing their locs to get them to stay. Thank you for telling me about the hot water and the glue melting. Did you have to keep regluing it?



Yes, there were a few that she kept regluing as needed during retightenings. It worked, though.  I just don't want you to be alarmed about the glue when you wash your hair again.  As long as you use tepid water, you'll be fine.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm not judging people and it's their hair so they can do what they want. But with that being  said, I am finding it annoying the amount of people on YouTube that are getting locs and then combing them out after only having them for two/ three years. Now combing them out for health reasons, and because your scalp wasn't agreeing with locs I can understand. But these people that are combing them out because they are tired of having locs and/ or want to see their hair to me it's like whhhhat?

Two/three years isn't even a long time to have locs and they aren't even mature all the way by that time. It comes across to me like they weren't committed to having locs and going through the process. And that locs were just another style to them. I don't know I just miss the people that were committed to having locs and had them for yearssss. I know it's not that serious but I just find it extremely annoying.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 30, 2018)

So as it is getting closer to the start of my journey (Friday!!!!) I am becoming increasingly concerned about how I am going to keep my hair moisturized.  I know oils alone isn't going to cut it, and my hair is the most moisturized with a creamy leave in and twists.  I dont believe any of my current leave ins are going to be good for locs as they would likely cause a lot of build up.  What are you ladies using to stay moisturized aside from water and oils?  My hair gets extremely  dry.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 30, 2018)

I’ve found a loctician!  I’m starting my journey on November 14th. Nervous and excited and can’t wait!  I’m planning on keeping a loc journal to document my trials and tribulations.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 31, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I'm not judging people and it's their hair so they can do what they want. But with that being  said, I am finding it annoying the amount of people on YouTube that are getting locs and then combing them out after only having them for two/ three years. Now combing them out for health reasons, and because your scalp wasn't agreeing with locs I can understand. But these people that are combing them out because they are tired of having locs and/ or want to see their hair to me it's like whhhhat?
> 
> Two/three years isn't even a long time to have locs and they aren't even mature all the way by that time. It comes across to me like they weren't committed to having locs and going through the process. And that locs were just another style to them. I don't know I just miss the people that were committed to having locs and had them for yearssss. I know it's not that serious but I just find it extremely annoying.



All of this!!!!!!  I agree with everything you said.  I know for me, I would be so excited when I found some of their channels and I think I can follow along as I go through my journey.  Then I see 'I combed out my locks' or 'come with me as I transition back to loose natural' 'I'm thinking about cutting my locks' and I just sigh and stop following them.    

But most of the time they end up coming right back, and when they do I *might* see what they're doing the second time or whatever, but I'm not as interested as I would be if they had actually stayed the course.  I honestly think it's a ploy to get their views and subscriptions up.  There's so many of those videos now that there's no other logical explanation.  I just find other people to follow that have more skin in the game or seem committed for life.

Did you see that JoyceMD relaxed her hair now?  I was really surprised that she did that.  I still look for her to lock her hair again at some point.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 31, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> So as it is getting closer to the start of my journey (Friday!!!!) I am becoming increasingly concerned about how I am going to keep my hair moisturized.  I know oils alone isn't going to cut it, and my hair is the most moisturized with a creamy leave in and twists.  I dont believe any of my current leave ins are going to be good for locs as they would likely cause a lot of build up.  What are you ladies using to stay moisturized aside from water and oils?  My hair gets extremely  dry.



This was a really hard concept for me to grasp my first time around with Sisterlocks, because I was so used to conditioner, conditioner and more conditioner, as well as other products to style my hair.  It was hard to let all of that go and shift my mindset.  I still didn't completely accept it.  

I also think that contributed to how hard it was for my hair (and scalp) to adjust at first.  It was a complete culture shock.

With this second set, I understand more that locks don't need all that and my hair is doing fine with the things I am using/doing.  I have learned that for me, it is enough.

I think if you focus on keeping your hair clean and feeding it lots of water/moisture in some form daily and a light oil you will be ok.  Just make sure that your products are water-based and water soluble and you shouldn't have any problems.

 I use sprays for my hair but I'm not consistent with spraying every day, especially now that it is getting cooler out.  If it is a wash day, I also don't spray because my hair is already wet enough and it'll take a few hours to dry.  If I do spray, it's not a lot and lately I will only spray later on in the day if my hair is close to being dry.

ETA:  @FlawedBeauty I came back to this post to say please try not to get swept up in everything (and I do mean everything) a lot of these YouTubers are doing and using on their hair.  For some people, being a product junkie never ends, and something so simplistic as cultivating and having locks has  become so convoluted.  It's easy to get lost in the sauce, so to speak.  I equate it to being newly natural and having to learn your hair all over again, and wanting to experiment with everything.  Take your time and don't feel like you have to do what everyone else is doing or buy all these products.

Someone also posted in one of the groups I'm in on FB that one of their friends said having locks is expensive, and they came to ask us if it's true.  Most of the people on the post (myself included) have told her that is false, you don't need a lot to take care of them, and having locks is the easiest and cheapest thing we have done to our hair, especially if you don't go to a loctitian to start or maintain them.    Hopefully the erroneous belief of her friend has not dissuaded her from starting locks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 31, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’ve found a loctician!  I’m starting my journey on November 14th. Nervous and excited and can’t wait!  I’m planning on keeping a loc journal to document my trials and tribulations.



That's great news...it'll be here before you know it.  I started out doing that as well.  I need to write about what's been going on lately.  I haven't done that in a while, aside from what I post here in this thread.  I look forward to hearing about your experience getting your starter locks.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 31, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> All of this!!!!!!  I agree with everything you said.  I know for me, I would be so excited when I found some of their channels and I think I can follow along as I go through my journey.  Then I see 'I combed out my locks' or 'come with me as I transition back to loose natural' 'I'm thinking about cutting my locks' and I just sigh and stop following them.
> 
> But most of the time they end up coming right back, and when they do I *might* see what they're doing the second time or whatever, but I'm not as interested as I would be if they had actually stayed the course.  I honestly think it's a ploy to get their views and subscriptions up.  There's so many of those videos now that there's no other logical explanation.  I just find other people to follow that have more skin in the game or seem committed for life.
> 
> Did you see that JoyceMD relaxed her hair now?  I was really surprised that she did that.  I still look for her to lock her hair again at some point.


I'm glad I'm not the only one! I'm like gosh why is everyone combing out their locs all of a sudden. And I was shocked at Joyce MD relaxing her hair I didn't watch the video, but I saw the thumbnail. I wonder why she didn't Loc again. I'm seeing a lot  of naturals going back to relaxing videos as well.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 31, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one! I'm like gosh why is everyone combing out their locs all of a sudden. And I was shocked at Joyce MD relaxing her hair I didn't watch the video, but I saw the thumbnail. I wonder why she didn't Loc again. I'm seeing a lot  of naturals going back to relaxing videos as well.



Yeah, I saw the thumbnail too....and that's what shocked me.  So then I had to click on the video to watch it.  She must have had a feeling that people were going to come for her because near the end of the video she said something like "don't come for me in the comments....leave me a comment, but keep it cute."    I think she can do and pull off any look.  She definitely has the face and personality for it.  I also wonder why she didn't just do another set of locks but maybe try a different method since she claimed she was so unhappy with her first set.  

I am starting to see more videos crop up suggesting that naturals lock their hair instead of going to relaxers, so it's interesting that you said you see more videos of naturals relaxing their hair again.  

I wish I had just started my locks about 4 years ago and not went back to relaxing (it was more like a texturizer because when I washed my hair my hair was not bone straight, it was just a looser curl pattern.)  I just wore my hair with the looser curl pattern and only had it straight twice the whole time.  But in July 2015 I big chopped again so it wasn't a long time.  Almost a year and a half.

At any rate, I'm on this lock journey until the wheels fall off this time, come hell or high water!  I was just daydreaming about how my locks will look when I hit certain ages, like 40, 50 and 60.  When I was 38 I began thinking about how I wanted to have locks below my butt by the time I was 40.  Obviously, I won't be able to meet that goal by then, but I will get there.  It's just a matter of when.  I am claiming it!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Oct 31, 2018)

My appointment is set for Dec. 10&11


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 2, 2018)

@mz.rae DXLYN cut off all her locks.  I've been seeing the thumbnail in my recommendations but I have not watched it yet.   Seeing that realization has me like












I learned so much from her videos and the videos of her doing her clients' and her family's hair so I might have to give her a pass.  

This is completely unrelated, but I am binge watching The Cosby Show on Amazon Prime and I saw the episode where Angela Bassett and S. Epatha Merkerson guest starred (they were a part of Clair's book club).  I immediately recognized S. Epatha Merkerson and I adored her two-strand twists.  I instantly wondered if she started her locks around that time and started Googling pics of her.

ETA:  it was this scene.


She definitely had a signature look with her locks, for sure.  I watch Chicago Med and a couple episodes ago she was wearing her hair in a beautiful lock bun.  That was the first time I saw her hair styled in an updo in any episode, and I've been watching that show since it first premiered.

I hope they experiment with more styles for her on the show from now on.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 2, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @mz.rae DXLYN cut off all her locks.  I've been seeing the thumbnail in my recommendations but I have not watched it yet.   Seeing that realization has me like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm almost done getting my coils and they look crazy. They are not those perfect coils you see in pics and video. Some just look like spiral curls y'all. What do I doooooo, I'm freaking out.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 2, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I'm almost done getting my coils and they look crazy. They are not those perfect coils you see in pics and video. Some just look like spiral curls y'all. What do I doooooo, I'm freaking out.



If you're not happy with the outcome so far, you should definitely ask to have them taken down and redone.  This is the foundation for your locks, so it has to be right and most importantly, it needs to be the way you want it. 

I'm trying to picture it, but if you say they look like spiral curls, it sounds like the loctitian did really big parts and her technique is off.  Did she use a comb to do them or her fingers?  Can you post a pic so we can see what they actually look like so far?

Don't pay for it or leave until you're satisfied.

ETA: are each of the coils tightly coiled and then the ends look like spiral curls?  Because that's different.  I wouldn't get it redone if that's the case.  Your hair will shrink up and that will end up being a non-issue.  But if all the coils are loose along the length, that's major.  When you wash your hair, it may unravel.


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 2, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yeah, I saw the thumbnail too....and that's what shocked me.  So then I had to click on the video to watch it.  She must have had a feeling that people were going to come for her because near the end of the video she said something like "don't come for me in the comments....leave me a comment, but keep it cute."    I think she can do and pull off any look.  She definitely has the face and personality for it.  I also wonder why she didn't just do another set of locks but maybe try a different method since she claimed she was so unhappy with her first set.
> 
> I am starting to see more videos crop up suggesting that naturals lock their hair instead of going to relaxers, so it's interesting that you said you see more videos of naturals relaxing their hair again.
> 
> ...





shortycocoa said:


> @mz.rae DXLYN cut off all her locks.  I've been seeing the thumbnail in my recommendations but I have not watched it yet.   Seeing that realization has me like
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm with you there I'm rocking my locs until the wheels fall off. The most I might do is start combining locs, but other than that I love my hair. I feel like something is in the water, because even people that I have seen in real life are cutting their locs off, and some have had them for years. It's crazy because I love watching people's loc journies from Sisterlocks to traditional locs and seeing the transformation. I loved watching DXLYN videos as well, I wonder if she is going to start another set of locs in the future.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 2, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> If you're not happy with the outcome so far, you should definitely ask to have them taken down and redone.  This is the foundation for your locks, so it has to be right and most importantly, it needs to be the way you want it.
> 
> I'm trying to picture it, but if you say they look like spiral curls, it sounds like the loctitian did really big parts and her technique is off.  Did she use a comb to do them or her fingers?  Can you post a pic so we can see what they actually look like so far?
> 
> ...



Okok yes they are spiral at the ends tight coils at the base.  I'll send a pic when I get home in a few


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 2, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> If you're not happy with the outcome so far, you should definitely ask to have them taken down and redone.  This is the foundation for your locks, so it has to be right and most importantly, it needs to be the way you want it.
> 
> I'm trying to picture it, but if you say they look like spiral curls, it sounds like the loctitian did really big parts and her technique is off.  Did she use a comb to do them or her fingers?  Can you post a pic so we can see what they actually look like so far?
> 
> ...


Disregard yhat blurry section that looks like no coils idk why it came out like that.  So am I jacked up?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 2, 2018)

Here's another


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 2, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Disregard yhat blurry section that looks like no coils idk why it came out like that.  So am I jacked up?



I see what you mean.  It should look more uniform throughout.  Some of them are tight and some of them are loose. Even the "tight" ones look like they could have been coiled tighter.  I would tell the stylist you're not happy and get them redone correctly.  They shouldn't charge you to fix it.  I'm sorry this happened, but hopefully you can get it sorted out.

That color is really pretty and the sizing seems ok, but just remember they are going to get thicker as your locks develop.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

So I was a little bummed about my coils not being uniform all the way through.  Then I watched Natural Nirvannas video and I feel much better! I'm feeling excited and akward.  Here's to day 2!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

Oh, also I don't think the lady was used to coiling hair as long as mine.  We cut off a lot of heat and color damage but it was still a pretty good length.  That damage I notice is where the coils are just like no ma'am.  I won't be going to her for my retwist though.  I've already found a better loctician.  I'm gonna let it do what it do for the next 6 weeks then retwist and see where I'm at.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Oh, also I don't think the lady was used to coiling hair as long as mine.  We cut off a lot of heat and color damage but it was still a pretty good length.  That damage I notice is where the coils are just like no ma'am.  I won't be going to her for my retwist though.  I've already found a better loctician.  I'm gonna let it do what it do for the next 6 weeks then retwist and see where I'm at.



I was going to ask if the looser parts were heat damaged, but I didn't want to offend.  It's good that you're feeling better about your hair and that you found another loctitian.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I was going to ask if the looser parts were heat damaged, but I didn't want to offend.  It's good that you're feeling better about your hair and that you found another loctitian.


Aww no you wouldn't have offended.  Def heat and color damage.  I was tired of constantly damaging my hair and don't think I would ever be able to big chop to a low from, although it looks chopped off anyway lol.  The brighter color in the pic is old color and the darker color is my natural color.  Never coloring again.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I was going to ask if the looser parts were heat damaged, but I didn't want to offend.  It's good that you're feeling better about your hair and that you found another loctitian.


Do you think I should cut off those parts?  Or leave em and see what they do in six weeks.  Because if it not for those my coils would be Poppin lol.  WWSCD?  That stands for what would shortycocoa do?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> So I was a little bummed about my coils not being uniform all the way through.  Then I watched Natural Nirvannas video and I feel much better! I'm feeling excited and akward.  Here's to day 2!!



I saw this video recently and thought of her when you were talking about your coils.  Part of me wanted to suggest that you wait it out, but the other part of me that wanted you to get what you paid for prevailed.   

Did you see her son's hair?  His starter coils were super loose, but in an update video his hair looked like it was progressing fine.  It'll all come together in due time.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Do you think I should cut off those parts?  Or leave em and see what they do in six weeks.  Because if it not for those my coils would be Poppin lol.  WWSCD?  That stands for what would shortycocoa do?



 I got it without you having to explain, but that is too funny!  Ultimately, it's really up to you, FlawedBeauty!  If you feel like those remaining parts that are heat and color damaged are going to bother you, I'd say go ahead and trim it all off so that all your coils can be poppin, as you say.    I think that's what I would do.  

But, in six weeks that may not be an issue anymore because your locks will have formed a good bit by then and the shrinkage and shed hairs might take care of that and you won't be able to see it anymore.  You just have to determine if you can wait it out.  If you've already cut a good bit off, you may not want to cut anymore and I understand that, too.

You could also treat it like people with relaxed hair do that want to start locks or transition to natural, and just cut that part off little by little as your locks grow.  

I just Googled about this issue and found a few videos.  Did you see these?  Three different women, three different perspectives.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

I skipped my retightening this week.  My kids and I were under the weather for the past two weeks due to the weather changing, so that played a part.  I'm going to try to wait it out a little longer and retighten at 8 weeks.  I'm not sure I will go past that, but I certainly thought about it.

I also found this video this morning while I was on YouTube and thought you ladies might like it, if you haven't seen it already.  It has definitely inspired me.
@mz.rae you might get some styling ideas from this.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I got it without you having to explain, but that is too funny!  Ultimately, it's really up to you, FlawedBeauty!  If you feel like those remaining parts that are heat and color damaged are going to bother you, I'd say go ahead and trim it all off so that all your coils can be poppin, as you say.    I think that's what I would do.
> 
> But, in six weeks that may not be an issue anymore because your locks will have formed a good bit by then and the shrinkage and shed hairs might take care of that and you won't be able to see it anymore.  You just have to determine if you can wait it out.  If you've already cut a good bit off, you may not want to cut anymore and I understand that, too.
> 
> ...



I think I can wait it out...try anyway.  I cut off a few last night then was like wait let me consult w the ladies lol.  Gonna watch these soon as I get home!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

@FlawedBeauty, to put it all into perspective, here are some comparison videos of the same 3 ladies I posted with heat damage, all of them a lot further into their journeys.
So you may not have to/want to cut, based on this.  That last woman's hair....whoa!!!!  I was really surprised because her hair seemed to be really loose.




I'll have to watch more videos of each of their journeys, because I am not sure if they cut any of the damaged parts, but it doesn't seem like Christian Malone or Precious Jewel did.  I'm trying to skim through MsGabbiful's videos or comments to see if she trimmed any.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I think I can wait it out...try anyway.  *I cut off a few last night then was like wait let me consult w the ladies lol. * Gonna watch these soon as I get home!



 Lordt....  

Girl, I get it!  I may not have been the best person to ask because I was all over the place when I first decided to go natural.  I thought I was going to do a terminal transition and just grow it out, then I ended up cutting half of my hair off.  I wore the shorter cut for all of 2 weeks, then I ended up chopping the rest.

Same thing with my Sisterlocks a few years ago.  With the scalp issues I had, I ended up just cutting those off completely then I rocked my Caesar.  I wasn't even about to sit and comb out 326 locks.  #teamaintnobodygottimeforthat 

When I'm ready to do something, I just do it and try not to think about it or second guess myself too much.  Even starting this set, I jumped in head first and I have no regrets.

 I didn't do all this prepping that I've seen people do before hand, like this long drawn out wash, condition, deep condition, hair mask, tons of products, etc.  I had already co-washed my hair recently and determined that that was going to have to be enough.  I was tired of manipulating my hair.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @FlawedBeauty, to put it all into perspective, here are some comparison videos of the same 3 ladies I posted with heat damage, all of them a lot further into their journeys.
> So you may not have to/want to cut, based on this.  That last woman's hair....whoa!!!!  I was really surprised because her hair seemed to be really loose.
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to cut because these ends are frizzing out of this world.  It's crazy right now.  ETA:  I am talking the heat damaged not curling edges are frizzing, not the coils I know frizz will happen through the locking process.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I might have to cut because these ends are frizzing out of this world.  It's crazy right now.



All of your hair is going to frizz through the locking process, though.  You do understand that, right?  There are ways you can tame/minimize the frizz but it comes with the territory when your locks are forming.


----------



## almond eyes (Nov 3, 2018)

I think many women who have taken down their locks have done it for various reasons.  My loctician is on her third set of locs, she is not tied to her hair.  A friend of mine said that as her traditional locs got longer her headaches got bad.  Another friend said that she didn't have time to upkeep the reties so she cut off her sister locks.  Another friend said the constant twisting caused damage.  I met someone who said that the color damage and overstyling forced her to cut her locks.  Other women that I spoke to said after facing a traumatic experience there was too much energy in the locks and they had to be cut.  A close friend said she got into a car accident and cannot sit for long periods of time and had to cut her locs. 

With that being said, I hope that my loc journey will last long.  I want to grow my locs very long. I wish I had started them five years ago, however I was not ready.  I was natural and liked my buzz cuts and then I loved growing out to a big afro.  Locs can be lovely, however they are very temperamental too and require love and care. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> All of your hair is going to frizz through the locking process, though.  You do understand that, right?  There are ways you can tame/minimize the frizz but it comes with the territory when your locks are forming.



Yea, I know.  But it's only day 2 lol.  This is just disrespectful lol


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> All of your hair is going to frizz through the locking process, though.  You do understand that, right?  There are ways you can tame/minimize the frizz but it comes with the territory when your locks are forming.


I should have added the heat damaged not curled ends are frizzing up.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yea, I know.  But it's only day 2 lol.  This is just disrespectful lol





FlawedBeauty said:


> I should have added the heat damaged not curled ends are frizzing up.



   @ "disrespectful."

I figured you meant the heat damaged part, which is why I said what I said about all of your hair will frizz eventually.  You sound like you are on the verge of just saying  it and cut the rest of the heat damage off. 

ETA:  I just realized you updated your siggy.  I see you!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

I am just now seeing this, but I only clicked on the thumbnail because of this woman's locks (Dr. Kari).  I thought it was a segment on real locks, so I was disappointed to find it was not.  


But, I'm glad I clicked because I would not have known her or seen her hair if I hadn't.  She is beautiful!  Let me see if I can find her on IG.  I just checked and she has a YouTube channel, but she doesn't seem to have any videos about her hair.  I didn't realize she was the one that did Meagan Good's faux locks a few years ago when she first started wearing them.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @ "disrespectful."
> 
> I figured you meant the heat damaged part, which is why I said what I said about all of your hair will frizz eventually.  You sound like you are on the verge of just saying  it and cut the rest of the heat damage off.
> 
> ETA:  I just realized you updated your siggy.  I see you!



I cut a few more pieces and I'm done now.  Leaving it alone now I swear lol.  Please dont ever stop posting!  All of your info and help is amazing 

One thing I am noticing is when I'm tying my scarf the coils at the nape are getting all distorted and crunched up when I take the scarf off and my hair is starting to feel a little dry.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I cut a few more pieces and I'm done now.  Leaving it alone now I swear lol.  Please dont ever stop posting!  All of your info and help is amazing
> 
> One thing I am noticing is when I'm tying my scarf the coils at the nape are getting all distorted and crunched up when I take the scarf off and my hair is starting to feel a little dry.



Are you satisfied with the results now?  I am here for the long haul, so ya'll can't get rid of me in this thread.    I'm glad all my posts are helpful.

Remember that water/moisture will solve the dilemma of your coils being flat/misshapen from being under the scarf.  

If you have some hair pins or bobby pins (even barrettes will do) you can pin the ones along the nape of your neck up and out of the way and then tie your hair up in your scarf.  When you're ready to take your hair down, just take the pins out and then lightly spray your hair with water.  Your coils should fluff back out and it will give them some moisture.  Or the steam and water from the shower will also do the trick.


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 3, 2018)

@shortycocoa thanks for posting that video! There were a lot of cute styles, I can’t wait for when my locs get longer.

Something else I’m just learning about are loc sprinkles. They look so pretty, I’ve been trying to find a person that did them on Sisterlocks/microlos. I probably wont try this till my locs are a little bit more mature.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 3, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Are you satisfied with the results now?  I am here for the long haul, so ya'll can't get rid of me in this thread.    I'm glad all my posts are helpful.
> 
> Remember that water/moisture will solve the dilemma of your coils being flat/misshapen from being under the scarf.
> 
> If you have some hair pins or bobby pins (even barrettes will do) you can pin the ones along the nape of your neck up and out of the way and then tie your hair up in your scarf.  When you're ready to take your hair down, just take the pins out and then lightly spray your hair with water.  Your coils should fluff back out and it will give them some moisture.  Or the steam and water from the shower will also do the trick.


Ok, ok, I snipped a few more!!  Now I'm satisfied   I knew stepping into this I was probably the worst candidate for locs since I am a perfectionist and very impatient.  This journey is definitely 
going to teach me patience if nothing else.  

I'm going to try pinning up that last row at the nape.  My coils bounce back after being in the scarf with a light mist of water like you suggested.  The ones in the last row at the nape are just all bent like they got into a fight lol.  I believe you also suggested to let the steam from the shower plump em back up and I did that as well this morning, worked great.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> @shortycocoa thanks for posting that video! There were a lot of cute styles, I can’t wait for when my locs get longer.
> 
> Something else I’m just learning about are loc sprinkles. They look so pretty, I’ve been trying to find a person that did them on Sisterlocks/microlos. I probably wont try this till my locs are a little bit more mature.



SpiritedxKulture had a video where she was wearing something that looked like silver beads but they appeared to be inserted through the rounded, sealed ends of her locks.  I'll see if I can find it.

But this is interesting though... I've never seen this look before on locks.  It definitely looks like something you would have to do when your locks have finished forming.

I was watching all three videos with the volume down low and while I was doing 2 other things, so I couldn't tell if they can be removed or are they considered permanent adornments for the hair?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 3, 2018)

@mz.rae I found one of her videos.  It's not quite what I described, but it's how I remembered it.


Here's another one (NSFW).  She colored her hair with them in.:


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> SpiritedxKulture had a video where she was wearing something that looked like silver beads but they appeared to be inserted through the rounded, sealed ends of her locks.  I'll see if I can find it.
> 
> But this is interesting though... I've never seen this look before on locks.  It definitely looks like something you would have to do when your locks have finished forming.
> 
> *I was watching all three videos with the volume down low and while I was doing 2 other things, so I couldn't tell if they can be removed or are they considered permanent adornments for the hair?*




They can be removed, I seen someone using a seam cutter to cut the thread or hair that the beads are attached to.



shortycocoa said:


> @mz.rae I found one of her videos.  It's not quite what I described, but it's how I remembered it.
> 
> 
> Here's another one (NSFW).  She colored her hair with them in.:



I love Spirits locs and that color really looked good on her. I think I’m going to color after my two years in April for an anniversary gift. That’s when I will start experimenting more.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 4, 2018)

Question about palm rolling.  Can they palm roll starter locs on first retwist?  Or is that something done once they already started locking?


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 4, 2018)

@shortycocoa here is the video on removing loc sprinkles.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Question about palm rolling.  Can they palm roll starter locs on first retwist?  Or is that something done once they already started locking?



As long as your hair is long enough, I don't see why it can't be done.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 4, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> They can be removed, I seen someone using a seam cutter to cut the thread or hair that the beads are attached to.





A seam cutter????  That's a hard pass for me.  It sounds really damaging.  



mz.rae said:


> @shortycocoa here is the video on removing loc sprinkles.



I didn't know that that is what a seam cutter is.  You can tell I don't sew.    It doesn't look as damaging as it sounds, but I don't think that's for me.  I would love to see how yours turns out whenever you decide to do it, though.


----------



## simplycee (Nov 4, 2018)

Got my retightening done yesterday. My consultant said my locs are forming but my ends in some areas will need more time to close. My edges are filling in nicely. Not yet enough to grip yet because the hair is very fine but enough that I don’t look bald in those areas.  And I’m not slaying my baby fine edges. I’m just letting them grow in.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 4, 2018)

So my starter coils are getting a bit frizzy already.  Is it normal for frizz to start this early.  I can still see the perfect coils but under a lil bit of frizz.  I tried to find some videos on youtube and google but most of the info was on people who were further along in their journey.  Maybe it's from the steam or water spritz in the morning.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> So my starter coils are getting a bit frizzy already.  Is it normal for frizz to start this early.  I can still see the perfect coils but under a lil bit of frizz.  I tried to find some videos on youtube and google but most of the info was on people who were further along in their journey.  Maybe it's from the steam or water spritz in the morning.



It sounds like your hair is doing just fine!  Don't worry about the frizz too much.  Trust the process and relax.  A watched pot never boils.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> It sounds like your hair is doing just fine!  Don't worry about the frizz too much.  Trust the process and relax.  A watched pot never boils.


Yep, this is where the patience part comes in.  Lawd this pot is being watched.  Seriously, I couldn't even hardly sleep the last couple of days because I couldn't wait to get up and snatch the scarf off so I could see what the little dudes were doing   Which I already knew was nothing but whatever   I'm really starting to dig my hair even if it is in the "ugly stage."  

However, I am dreading (no pun intended lol) going to work tomorrow because I know all day it's going to be "did you cut your hair?," "oh, what did you do to your hair?"  I'm 37 and work in accounting.  Been at my job for like 15 years so people are gonna be annoying tomorrow   I also went and got my nose pierced today too.  Small little baby diamond.  I'm going in full rebel tomorrow


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yep, this is where the patience part comes in.  Lawd this pot is being watched.  *Seriously, I couldn't even hardly sleep the last couple of days because I couldn't wait to get up and snatch the scarf off so I could see what the little dudes were doing   Which I already knew was nothing but whatever *  I'm really starting to dig my hair even if it is in the "ugly stage."
> 
> However, I am dreading (no pun intended lol) going to work tomorrow because I know all day it's going to be "did you cut your hair?," "oh, what did you do to your hair?"  I'm 37 and work in accounting.  Been at my job for like 15 years so people are gonna be annoying tomorrow   I also went and got my nose pierced today too.  Small little baby diamond.  I'm going in full rebel tomorrow



I was the same way when I had my Sisterlocks....    You'll slowly start to come out of that the further along you get in your journey.  With this set, the excitement is still there, but it's more so excitement of what's to come and anticipating what happens next.  I'm also taking note of all the similarities and differences between my first set and my second set of locks.  

There is no ugly stage....even though you may feel that in your mind, I am here to tell you that you do not need to speak that negativity into your life, your journey, or your locks.  They are going through a metamorphosis, and soon you will see the product of that change, which will be a beautiful head of locks.

I was just telling someone on FB today that we need to erase "the ugly stage" from the locking process entirely, and all of it is beautiful if we take the time to find the beauty in each stage.

As far as your co-workers....they will only be annoying if you allow them to be.  Don't let them into your space too much.  They have to be invited.  Keep it short.  (did you cut your hair--yes.  What did you do to your hair?--nothing.    Or I just wanted a different style/change.  Then change the subject.  They don't need to know anything else and you don't need to hear their commentary, especially if it will not be positive and help you on your journey.)

That's awesome that you are finding ways of accentuating your beauty.  I love it!  I have been thinking about getting my nose pierced as well as either a Monroe piercing or lip piercing (been wanting those since 2012) but I haven't done it yet.  I was going to experiment with some fake ones first, and I have to find a place to get it done here.

I really should have just done it all at one time, back in 2012 when I was getting a couple other piercings.  I chickened out and never went back, though.


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 5, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> A seam cutter????  That's a hard pass for me.  It sounds really damaging.
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that that is what a seam cutter is.  You can tell I don't sew.    It doesn't look as damaging as it sounds, but I don't think that's for me.  I would love to see how yours turns out whenever you decide to do it, though.


The seam cutter makes me nervous too! Lol I’m clumsy and can see myself ripping it right through one of my locs and being super upset. I may try it if I find another way to remove them.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 5, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I was the same way when I had my Sisterlocks....    You'll slowly start to come out of that the further along you get in your journey.  With this set, the excitement is still there, but it's more so excitement of what's to come and anticipating what happens next.  I'm also taking note of all the similarities and differences between my first set and my second set of locks.
> 
> There is no ugly stage....even though you may feel that in your mind, I am here to tell you that you do not need to speak that negativity into your life, your journey, or your locks.  They are going through a metamorphosis, and soon you will see the product of that change, which will be a beautiful head of locks.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of this!!!  I agree with you 100% about the so called ugly phase.  Awkward might be a better way to describe it.

 I'm up early as this hair and daylight savings got me messed up lol.  Only three hours til work so y'all can expect to hear from me shortly after I arrive I'm sure lol.  

Go for the lip piercing!!  I've always wanted one but I know that definitely wouldn't fly at my job, unfortunately.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 5, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> The seam cutter makes me nervous too! Lol I’m clumsy and can see myself ripping it right through one of my locs and being super upset. I may try it if I find another way to remove them.



Exactly....and with Sisterlocks that would be very easy to do since they are so small in diameter.  You would have to be extremely careful and use lots of lighting and mirrors so you can see what you're doing from every angle.  The safest bet might be to have your consultant put them in and remove them when you're ready.  That's IF she doesn't frown upon that.  This is a relatively new concept for me, so I'm not sure if they know about it in the consultant world.   

They'll find out soon enough if and when clients start coming to them for that type of service.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 5, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Thanks for all of this!!!  I agree with you 100% about the so called ugly phase.  Awkward might be a better way to describe it.
> 
> I'm up early as this hair and daylight savings got me messed up lol.  Only three hours til work so y'all can expect to hear from me shortly after I arrive I'm sure lol.
> 
> Go for the lip piercing!!  I've always wanted one but I know that definitely wouldn't fly at my job, unfortunately.



Awkward, yes.  Ugly....no.  Daylight Saving Time got my kids messed up too.  Hopefully they will adjust soon.

How do they approve nose piercings at your job but not everything else?  

I'm going to get the other piercings I want, I just have to make it happen.  Part of what held me back before was that I was teaching at the time.  Apparently, I was setting a bad example because the career counselor would always have something to say about all the students that were refuting her arguments about tongue piercings.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 5, 2018)

OMG.....Harpo, who dis woman??????  She popped up in my autoplay results while I was watching someone else's video but her Sisterlocks are AMAZING!  And that grid, though!!!!!!  Ya'll know I love seeing a fresh grid.   I done watched this video three times.  I also love the shape of her hair.  It really fits her.
Let me go follow her on IG.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 5, 2018)

So I'm at work and nobody has said anything at all about my hair surprisingly.  I know they have no problem commenting because when I got my braids or when I would straighten I would get compliments or questions.  The one lady that works with me that has sister locks loves it but that's it.  So now I'm all self conscious like is it that bad that nobody is saying anything at all?!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 5, 2018)

Yall, im gonna need to wash my hair soon.  My scalp is starting to itch and I know it's got to be from whatever she used to do the coils.  I'm going to try and make it until Friday but idk


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 6, 2018)

2 things- I am beyond due for a reti and my grays are out of control. I noticed more sprinkled around then went looking for my patch and found this. I kind of want to let them do their own thing and go full salt and pepper (I’m in my 30s) but I’m also tempted to do another henna. I love how it turns my grays orange


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 6, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> 2 things- I am beyond due for a reti and my grays are out of control. I noticed more sprinkled around then went looking for my patch and found this. I kind of want to let them do their own thing and go full salt and pepper (I’m in my 30s) but I’m also tempted to do another henna. I love how it turns my grays orange



Wow, your hair is gorgeous!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 6, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> So I'm at work and nobody has said anything at all about my hair surprisingly.  I know they have no problem commenting because when I got my braids or when I would straighten I would get compliments or questions.  The one lady that works with me that has sister locks loves it but that's it.  *So now I'm all self conscious like is it that bad that nobody is saying anything at all?!*



Look on the bright side....you thought they would be annoying and asking you 50-11 questions, and they weren't.  At least you didn't have to deal with that.

@ the bolded....understandable....compliments are great, and no compliments at all will have us second-guessing ourselves.  Try not to let it wreck your flow or kill your vibe.  On this journey, you will learn that you will have to be your own cheerleader when the people you expect to be cheering for you don't.  We'll always be cheering for you!




FlawedBeauty said:


> Yall, im gonna need to wash my hair soon.  My scalp is starting to itch and I know it's got to be from whatever she used to do the coils.  I'm going to try and make it until Friday but idk



What products did she use in your hair?  Those could be the culprit, or your hair and scalp may just need time to adjust to having starter locks.  Especially if you were heavy on moisture and/or washed your hair frequently when you had loose hair.

First, try spraying your scalp with some water and peppermint EO if you have it.  Or use a light oil in the areas that are itching.   If those suggestions don't help, then rinse your scalp under the shower head using low water pressure.   Don't disturb your coils or touch your scalp vigorously and use the fingertips to gently massage your scalp, not your fingernails.

Have you decided what products you are going to use to retwist?  If you think the products the stylist used are causing the itchiness, it may not be a good idea to continue using them.  Are you going to let the new loctitian maintain them or are you going to do your own retwists?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 6, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> 2 things- I am beyond due for a reti and my grays are out of control. I noticed more sprinkled around then went looking for my patch and found this. I kind of want to let them do their own thing and go full salt and pepper (I’m in my 30s) but I’m also tempted to do another henna. I love how it turns my grays orange



I like it!  I love seeing salt and pepper hair, especially with locks and natural hair. I have seen some people color their hair to get the grey hair look.  Now, THAT'S interesting.  

Please remind me, how long does the henna usually last before you have to do it again?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 6, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Look on the bright side....you thought they would be annoying and asking you 50-11 questions, and they weren't.  At least you didn't have to deal with that.
> 
> @ the bolded....understandable....compliments are great, and no compliments at all will have us second-guessing ourselves.  Try not to let it wreck your flow or kill your vibe.  On this journey, you will learn that you will have to be your own cheerleader when the people you expect to be cheering for you don't.  We'll always be cheering for you!
> 
> ...


I always washed my hair once a week at least. I might go a day or two over but I always know cuz my scalp starts itching like crazy.  I've never used anything in my hair other than oils or creamy leave ins so I'm almost positive the gel she used is causing it.  It was Softee jamacian black castor oil gel I think.

I'm not doing my own retwist I'm going to let the new lady handle it this time.  I probably won't attempt it on my own until they start to lock and I  not worried about unraveling.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 6, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I like it!  I love seeing salt and pepper hair, especially with locks and natural hair. I have seen some people color their hair to get the grey hair look.  Now, THAT'S interesting.
> 
> Please remind me, how long does the henna usually last before you have to do it again?





shortycocoa said:


> I like it!  I love seeing salt and pepper hair, especially with locks and natural hair. I have seen some people color their hair to get the grey hair look.  Now, THAT'S interesting.
> 
> Please remind me, how long does the henna usually last before you have to do it again?



Thanks! For me it’s permanent (my ends still have a brownish/orange tint) so it’s more about keeping up with the new growth


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 6, 2018)

Post reti. I always find it difficult to show the grid in pics but you can actually see my scalp and the color from my past henna


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 6, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> Post reti. I always find it difficult to show the grid in pics but you can actually see my scalp and the color from my past henna


How long does that take?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 6, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> How long does that take?



My consultant takes 3 hours but I take like 2 weeks lol


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 6, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> My consultant takes 3 hours but I take like 2 weeks lol



Lol wowsers!! You have a ridiculous amount of patience and determination


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 6, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Lol wowsers!! You have a ridiculous amount of patience and determination



Pre baby I would do it a couple of hours each night as I watched tv and it would take me 1-2 weeks depending how lazy I was. Post baby


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 7, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> Post reti. I always find it difficult to show the grid in pics but you can actually see my scalp and the color from my past henna




Nice! I can see the tint much better in this pic.  The salt and pepper parts look more evenly distributed and also lays better after your retightening, if that makes sense.  Alright now!!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 7, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> My consultant takes 3 hours but I take like 2 weeks lol



This is also how long it would take my consultant, and when I did it myself.
I never got that fast or good to be able to retighten in that amount of time.  I would usually be ready to tap out once I got the bottom half of my hair done.



Foxglove said:


> Pre baby I would do it a couple of hours each night as I watched tv and it would take me 1-2 weeks depending how lazy I was. Post baby



   word!  I don't blame you!  There were a lot of times when I was STRONGLY considering combining mine after I started maintaining them myself.  It definitely made me appreciate and respect consultants and people who took the retightening class more.  That's a skill that's very hard to perfect.

I'm hoping that I get to the point of being able retighten all of my locks in 2-3 hours but it is still a struggle.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Look on the bright side....you thought they would be annoying and asking you 50-11 questions, and they weren't.  At least you didn't have to deal with that.
> 
> @ the bolded....understandable....compliments are great, and no compliments at all will have us second-guessing ourselves.  Try not to let it wreck your flow or kill your vibe.  On this journey, you will learn that you will have to be your own cheerleader when the people you expect to be cheering for you don't.  We'll always be cheering for you!
> 
> ...


OMG you saved me with your peppermint oil suggestion.  It is like 100x better.  It was itching so badly and I know know know better than to scratch but it was so bad I had to and made it bleed a little  the itching isn't completely gone but it's definitely bearable now.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 7, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> OMG you saved me with your peppermint oil suggestion.  It is like 100x better.  It was itching so badly and I know know know better than to scratch but it was so bad I had to and made it bleed a little  the itching isn't completely gone but it's definitely bearable now.



I'm glad that helped!  I've been there with scalp itching that bad and I was miserable because my consultant was telling me I couldn't put ANYTHING in my hair or on my scalp, and to only use the Sisterlocks shampoo, but that shampoo was not agreeing with my scalp.  I hated it.  I ended up going against her advice and using a small amount of Aussie Moist conditioner to cleanse my scalp, but I didn't care and I was well aware of the risks and that we're not "supposed" to use conditioner.  The health of my scalp was more important.  Spraying wasn't really working for me.  It would help a little, but that itching was severe!  I feel like it took forever for my scalp to adjust and calm down.

She ended up contradicting herself months later, saying that clients can use whatever products they prefer or work for them on their hair, but they would just have to be prepared to pay her extra to resolve any issues that come from not using the Sisterlocks shampoo and not following other guidelines.

I never bought another bottle of that shampoo, and once I was done with the bottle she gave me as part of the Sisterlocks package, that was it.

If you feel like you need more moisture, try adding a few drops of glycerin to the spray.

I just checked for you, and there are several posts discussing moisture recs, products etc. on page 5, so I would probably start from page 4 or so or just search the thread to find more posts discussing that.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 7, 2018)

@BillsBackerz67  I was searching for something yesterday and your pic came up on a Pinterest board, girl!  Let me find out!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm glad that helped!  I've been there with scalp itching that bad and I was miserable because my consultant was telling me I couldn't put ANYTHING in my hair or on my scalp, and to only use the Sisterlocks shampoo, but that shampoo was not agreeing with my scalp.  I hated it.  I ended up going against her advice and using a small amount of Aussie Moist conditioner to cleanse my scalp, but I didn't care and I was well aware of the risks and that we're not "supposed" to use conditioner.  The health of my scalp was more important.  Spraying wasn't really working for me.  It would help a little, but that itching was severe!  I feel like it took forever for my scalp to adjust and calm down.
> 
> She ended up contradicting herself months later, saying that clients can use whatever products they prefer or work for them on their hair, but they would just have to be prepared to pay her extra to resolve any issues that come from not using the Sisterlocks shampoo and not following other guidelines.
> 
> ...


I think I'm still going to have to wash it Friday.  I have gunk build up I mentioned when I first started posting here.  Also, I got my first ignorant comment at work.  And I hadn't seen this guy and knew if anyone was gonna say something it was going to be him.  He thinks he can say anything to me because we are semi friends because he used to date one of my friends. 

So he said something to the effect of a lawnmower run over my head.  I said don't come over here with your ignorant comments and said I knew if anyone was going to say something ignorant it was gonna be you.  He tried to back track with a no, no it looks good.  Yea, yea, get the fk out of my face, sir.  Slightly annoyed.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 7, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I think I'm still going to have to wash it Friday.  I have gunk build up I mentioned when I first started posting here.  Also, I got my first ignorant comment at work.  And I hadn't seen this guy and knew if anyone was gonna say something it was going to be him.  He thinks he can say anything to me because we are semi friends because he used to date one of my friends.
> 
> So he said something to the effect of a lawnmower run over my head.  I said don't come over here with your ignorant comments and said I knew if anyone was going to say something ignorant it was gonna be you.  He tried to back track with a no, no it looks good.  Yea, yea, get the fk out of my face, sir.  Slightly annoyed.



Ugh.   People are so rude and inconsiderate.  Ignore him and report him to HR.  See how he likes those apples!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 7, 2018)

I washed DS 2's hair yesterday.  I was supposed to wash it Monday but time got away from me.  The frizz has kicked up a notch, and his hair is starting to bud.  I'm so excited!  I sprayed his head with the rosewater spray that I use on both our locks and let that dry.  (It doesn't take long to dry, especially since his head is so small and it's not really a lot.)  Right before I laid him down for his nap, I oiled his scalp.  

This is my water wash day, so I'm getting ready to go and do that while I'm in the shower.  I will oil my scalp tonight before bed, then put it up like I always do before going to sleep.  My hair will be dry by then.  I'm going to wash again on Saturday since I'm planning to retighten this Sunday, at 8 weeks since my last retightening.  I am going to try to get an early start (like shortly after I wake up) to see if that will help me with getting done quicker.

Also, I am going to look at the calendar and decide on a start date for DS 1's locks.  I already know I am going to start them in December, when they go on Winter break.  However, if I'm feeling adventurous and think I will have enough time to get it done over their Fall break in a couple weeks I will do it then.  I'm losing two days since they have to make those up from being out of school for Hurricane Florence, so that might also factor into my decision to wait a little longer.

I will definitely have to get him some hats for the Winter to keep his head warm after I start his locks.  Now I'm wishing I had bought 2 skull caps for him and his brother when I was in Family Dollar yesterday.   I wasn't sure it would fit DS 2's head.    I do need to start training him to wear something on his head to cover his locks at night, because I am still having to pick lint and fuzz out of his hair when he wakes up in the morning or from his naps.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 7, 2018)

Ok I need help!!!!  My hair is flaking like crazy.  I think it's a  combo of whatever she used and my scalp as I've always had scalp issues.  What do I do?!?  I don't want my hair to start off tangling with bunch of flakes in it


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @BillsBackerz67  I was searching for something yesterday and your pic came up on a Pinterest board, girl!  Let me find out!


Lol thanks! I THOUGHT all of my boards were private until I saw all the notification spams in my email several months ago. People were leaving comments/asking questions and I had no clue. Smh


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 7, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Ok I need help!!!!  My hair is flaking like crazy.  I think it's a  combo of whatever she used and my scalp as I've always had scalp issues.  What do I do?!?  I don't want my hair to start off tangling with bunch of flakes in it



Have you tried oiling your scalp yet?  Start out with a basic olive oil and tea tree mix to see if that will help.  But if you have flaking on top of the scalp issues/gunk you mentioned earlier, it might be time for you to go ahead and bite the bullet and wash your hair a few days early.  Just keep the other pointers in mind when you do so your coils don't unravel.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Have you tried oiling your scalp yet?  Start out with a basic olive oil and tea tree mix to see if that will help.  But if you have flaking on top of the scalp issues/gunk you mentioned earlier, it might be time for you to go ahead and bite the bullet and wash your hair a few days early.  Just keep the other pointers in mind when you do so your coils don't unravel.


Yep, I tried that.  Is unraveling the only reason they say to wait to wash until your first retwist?  Im going to wash on Fri @ the one week mark.  Waiting any longer just seems like it will br doing more harm than good.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 7, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yep, I tried that.  Is unraveling the only reason they say to wait to wash until your first retwist?  Im going to wash on Fri @ the one week mark.  Waiting any longer just seems like it will br doing more harm than good.



My apologies!  I think I do remember you saying that tea tree oil doesn't work for your hair, correct?  

Waiting to wash your hair is part of the reason, but the other reason is because the hair needs time to start shedding, matting, forming buds and locking.  On the other hand, there are proponents of frequent wetting, washing and spraying the hair to accelerate the process, myself being one of them.  It definitely helped me, and @Platinum also mentioned that it helped her locks form quickly.  There are probably several other ladies that can chime in and attest to this.


----------



## tolly (Nov 8, 2018)

@Foxglove, I like your grey, it pretty. 
I am biased because I love henna, it looks very pretty at the ends of your locs. I vote for another henna application. I use it too but I have very little grey so its not nearly as pretty as yours. 
Your locs are beautiful, I really wish we had sisterlocks consultants here, I would have gotten them.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> My apologies!  I think I do remember you saying that tea tree oil doesn't work for your hair, correct?
> 
> Waiting to wash your hair is part of the reason, but the other reason is because the hair needs time to start shedding, matting, forming buds and locking.  On the other hand, there are proponents of frequent wetting, washing and spraying the hair to accelerate the process, myself being one of them.  It definitely helped me, and @Platinum also mentioned that it helped her locks form quickly.  There are probably several other ladies that can chime in and attest to this.



Yes, I did a water only rinse one week after I got my starter locs and mine started to bud quickly. I have very thick, 4b-c hair with a patch of 4a in the crown. I didn't manipulate my hair, I just allowed the water to run over it while I was in the shower.

I did this for about a month or so then I started using diluted shampoo, I didn't use any creamy conditioners. I made a homemade leave-in with aloe.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

Platinum said:


> Yes, I did a water only rinse one week after I got my starter locs and mine started to bud quickly. I have very thick, 4b-c hair with a patch of 4a in the crown. I didn't manipulate my hair, I just allowed the water to run over it while I was in the shower.
> 
> I did this for about a month or so then I started using diluted shampoo, I didn't use any creamy conditioners. I made a homemade leave-in with aloe.



I did the same.  Water only rinses starting out, then water washing with fingertips on my scalp.  When I did incorporate a cleanser, it ended up being mild soaps/washes.  Sometimes I would dilute them.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

@FlawedBeauty I have another suggestion for you that you might want to try.  DS 2 has eczema, and I used Dove's tip to toe wash sensitive moisture a couple times to wash my hair and his.  Any product marketed towards sensitive skin/eczema might also help with your hair and scalp issues.  It's worth a try.

I would probably buy it in the future if I needed to, but I wash our hair with Dial Spring Water soap now and I'm content with it.  I dilute it and I don't use a lot.  I got the Dove from his pediatrician's office.  They would give me samples/trial sizes to take home.  Aquaphor makes something similar, called Aquaphor baby wash for eczema, but I only used it to wash his body. At the time I hadn't started his locks yet and was still conditioner washing his hair. 

They gave me the Dove, Aquaphor, and Eucerin baby wash and shampoo.  If you use the Aquaphor or Eucerin products, keep in mind that the pH of a baby's hair and an adult's hair is different, so you might end up throwing the pH of your hair off.  But it just might work for you as far as cleansing and healing your scalp.  I do remember using the Eucerin and the Aquaphor on my hair once, and there weren't any problems.  However, I also don't know what that would look like or how to rebalance the pH if that were to happen.

If you're apprehensive about using any of these, only test them on a small section of your scalp first and make sure you replenish the moisture afterwards.  I always oil my scalp once my hair is almost dry.

You could also try an Aveeno soap to wash your scalp with to see if that will regulate your scalp issues.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @FlawedBeauty I have another suggestion for you that you might want to try.  DS 2 has eczema, and I used Dove's tip to toe wash sensitive moisture a couple times to wash my hair and his.  Any product marketed towards sensitive skin/eczema might also help with your hair and scalp issues.  It's worth a try.
> 
> I would probably buy it in the future if I needed to, but I wash our hair with Dial Spring Water soap now and I'm content with it.  I dilute it and I don't use a lot.  I got the Dove from his pediatrician's office.  They would give me samples/trial sizes to take home.  Aquaphor makes something similar, called Aquaphor baby wash for eczema, but I only used it to wash his body. At the time I hadn't started his locks yet and was still conditioner washing his hair.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  I will probably wash tonight or tomorrow.  I just saw a commercial last night that head and shoulders has a new line for black people. Head and Shoulders Royal Oils I believe it's called.  Might be a sign for me lol


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Thank you.  I will probably wash tonight or tomorrow.  I just saw a commercial last night that head and shoulders has a new line for black people. *Head and Shoulders Royal Oils* I believe it's called.  Might be a sign for me lol



Now what, now????  Everybody wants that black dollar!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Now what, now????  Everybody wants that black dollar!


Yep, their motto is even "Respect the Crown."  

https://theroyaloilscollection.com/...KvMI-y1IoB8-1yIR_Nx1S4t8RseahvMYaAg3bEALw_wcB


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

I meant to post these yesterday.  I love her braidlocks!  That color really fits her, too.  She is giving me Kandi Burruss realness with her features, smile and makeup.


I'm looking forward to being able to do braidout styles like this:


And curly sets like this.  I love how full her hair looks right here:


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Now what, now????  Everybody wants that black dollar!


Oh I also wanted to say my hair is really frizzy, like really really frizzy.  Like oh, you got frizz frizz  I know it's from the steam and water spritzes but is that bad?  I know some frizzy is expected, but all the retwist videos I've seen I ain't never see no heads goin in there looking like mine . Maybe it just looks worse because my hair is light idk


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yep, their motto is even "Respect the Crown."
> 
> https://theroyaloilscollection.com/...KvMI-y1IoB8-1yIR_Nx1S4t8RseahvMYaAg3bEALw_wcB



They running allllllllll the way out!!!!    

The woman with the faux locks looks like Solange.  And is that Janelle Monae in the middle?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Oh I also wanted to say my hair is really frizzy, like really really frizzy.  Like oh, you got frizz frizz  I know it's from the steam and water spritzes but is that bad?  I know some frizzy is expected, but all the retwist videos I've seen I ain't never see no heads goin in there looking like mine . Maybe it just looks worse because my hair is light idk



Yaaaaassssss!!!!!  Bring on the frizz.  And girl if you don't put that lid back on that pot and get out that kitchen!     

But to answer your question again, all the frizz isn't bad.  A fresh retwist or retightening is always going to look neat.  That's kind of the point.  Catch them at 3 and 4 weeks post, then see what them locks do.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yaaaaassssss!!!!!  Bring on the frizz.  And girl if you don't put that lid back on that pot and get out that kitchen!
> 
> But to answer your question again, all the frizz isn't bad.  A fresh retwist or retightening is always going to look neat.  That's kind of the point.  Catch them at 3 and 4 weeks post, then see what them locks do.


LMAO I'm trying!!!  I'm no longer waking up early in anticipation of snatching my scarf off  and yea I was talking about the retwist vids that show them getting a retwist.  Before they start or get in the loctician chair their starter locs don't look nowhere near as frizzy as mine lol.   I might be thinking it's worse than it really is. I do that all the time lol


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yaaaaassssss!!!!!  Bring on the frizz.  And girl if you don't put that lid back on that pot and get out that kitchen!
> 
> But to answer your question again, all the frizz isn't bad.  A fresh retwist or retightening is always going to look neat.  That's kind of the point.  Catch them at 3 and 4 weeks post, then see what them locks do.


Heres a pic


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> LMAO I'm trying!!!  I'm no longer waking up early in anticipation of snatching my scarf off  and yea I was talking about the retwist vids that show them getting a retwist.  Before they start or get in the loctician chair their starter locs don't look nowhere near as frizzy as mine lol.   I might be thinking it's worse than it really is. I do that all the time lol



Iono what retwist videos you be watching cause a lot of the ones I've seen, their hair is thick, full, frizzy, all kinds of stuff going on.  But it also depends on where they are in their journey, how long they have waited, hair type, how they take care of their hair between visits, etc.  All kinds of factors come into play.  

I'm willing to bet the people whose hair looks semi-neat/no frizz are the ones who retwist often, tie their hair up ALL the time, and don't wet their hair or wash their hair a lot.  You have to consider those things as well.  No two lock journeys are the same.  

It might be all in your head.  But chill out, Queen....you got this!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Heres a pic



First, let me just say your hair is GORGEOUS.....and you did an excellent job cutting off the heat damaged parts!

Second, all this is normal.  Your hair is doing exactly what it's supposed to be doing right now.  Let me put it this way.  Do you want perfectly defined coils or do you want locks?  Cause you can't have both.  I know you want locks, so you have to let the idea of holding on to those coils go so your locks can come through and shine.  They call it starter locks for a reason, because you start out with them and this is only the beginning.  Where it all ends is up to you!

I promise you, the frizz has a purpose.  I'll put it like this.  The frizz is there to help catch all the shed hairs and help buds form.  You have to bud before you can lock.  I would be lying if I said it doesn't last long, but again, try not to focus on it too much.

Your hair is doing fine and your locks will be dope!  Enjoy your wash day and let that hair soak up ALL that water and moisture.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> First, let me just say your hair is GORGEOUS.....and you did an excellent job cutting off the heat damaged parts!
> 
> Second, all this is normal.  Your hair is doing exactly what it's supposed to be doing right now.  Let me put it this way.  Do you want perfectly defined coils or do you want locks?  Cause you can't have both.  I know you want locks, so you have to let the idea of holding on to those coils go so your locks can come through and shine.  They call it starter locks for a reason, because you start out with them and this is only the beginning.  Where it all ends is up to you!
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I feel much better now.  I don't know why I was thinking something was wrong.  I need to get out of my own head and just let it do what it's gonna do!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!  I feel much better now.  I don't know why I was thinking something was wrong.  I need to get out of my own head and just let it do what it's gonna do!!



You're welcome!  We can be our own worst enemies and critics sometimes, and it's never nearly as bad as we may think it is.   I'm glad you feel better.  Relax, don't overthink it, get out of your own way, and your hair will take care of the rest.  TRUST THE PROCESS!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

@FlawedBeauty, do you follow Valerie Cradd on YouTube and IG?  If you watch from when she first started out and see her progression, she is a good example of frizzy hair/starter locks.  But look at her present day.  She just made it to one year.  I'm watching her 1 year lock update video now.


Sister Soko also has a good video showing hers.  It's all a part of the process.:


Morgan Alexis and her locks:  (which I LOVE BTW...)


Quotidianlight starting her son's locks on looser textured hair:


first retwist:


note the difference between the first retwist and the starter coils themselves.

And look how much his hair changed here, almost a year in.  I don't agree with her cutting the ends off, though.:

https://youtu.be/3LoQuF1vS1U

ETA:  I think this is what his hair looks like now (in 2018).  I couldn't watch this whole thing, because the going back and forth was too distracting.  But at 34:25 she asks him to take his hair down and show how long it is now.  It's kind of blurry, but you get the idea.:

https://youtu.be/oaJUnxSpNdQ

There was maybe one or two other people's videos I had in mind to post, but I can't remember their names right now.  If I find them, I will come back and post.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 8, 2018)

Checking in. Still in the research process. I’ve washed this set of small twists to get used to the process. I love how light my hair feels and hoe styling is not taking tons of time. 
I’ve learned that while I have a lot of hair, the strands themselves are fine. So I’m thinking I’ll make the next set smaller and practice my grid pattern. My natural journey as a whole has been self styled. I want my loc journey to be the same. I feel like neat parting is an important foundation for retwisting/interlocking. I want to minimize bunching at the root too. I hope I’m making sense. 
Should I use a locking gel with my twists when I start? I will begin early 2019. 
And I want a nose ring too.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> Checking in. Still in the research process. I’ve washed this set of small twists to get used to the process. I love how light my hair feels and hoe styling is not taking tons of time.
> I’ve learned that while I have a lot of hair, the strands themselves are fine. So I’m thinking I’ll make the next set smaller and practice my grid pattern. My natural journey as a whole has been self styled. I want my loc journey to be the same. I feel like neat parting is an important foundation for retwisting/interlocking. I want to minimize bunching at the root too. I hope I’m making sense.
> Should I use a locking gel with my twists when I start? I will begin early 2019.
> And I want a nose ring too.



This is great that you're doing this.  You are learning so much about your hair through data collection and observation.  By the time you get ready to do your starter locks, you will have a definitive guide for how to get started, how they will behave, and how to take care of them based on all of your research.

One of the unique characteristics of mini/micro twists is just what you described.  Every time I used to do a set on my loose hair years ago, I loved that about them.  They truly do feel light and airy, and look so pretty and full once they dry and as the days progress.

Remind me, how long is your hair?  Bunching can happen anywhere along the length of the locks, but it's more common for it to happen near the ends, if that makes sense.  It's also not as severe/pronounced on shorter hair.  Since you are still practicing with mini-twists, a good way to prevent that until you're ready to lock is to braid and/or band the twists before you wash them or wet them.

You can also get different looks from this process once your hair is dry and you undo the braiding and banding.

When you start your locks, I don't think a locking gel is necessary (for the hair to lock) but you'll probably want to use something for hold and to get the twists to stay and not unravel.  It's really going to come down to what you prefer.  Some people generally use some type of product (s) when they start their locks, while others don't use anything at all, or just oil and water.  Whatever you choose, make sure you choose something that will wash out of your hair and not cause buildup, flakes, or residue.  Something clear is best.  Also, try not to be heavy handed.

I used Long Aid Curl Activator Gel (the green label) and my spray mix of Infusium-23 leave in, water, and peppermint essential oil to start my locks and I started with two-strand twists.

This rinsed out fine whenever I did my first wash.  I'm sure I didn't "need" to use it, but I felt like I wanted my hair to be neat initially starting out.  I also used it because I needed to define my curls and have them clump together because I used the curl parting method to determine my lock size and parts.

I can't remember if I posted these upthread already, but here are the 2 videos I used for reference.  I did NOT do the maximum hydration method before I started my locks.  Ain't nobody got time for that.    Plus, I understood that my hair was going to become "deconstructed" during the locking process, so it didn't make sense for me to load it down with all these products and steps.



This is Kyra at 15 months and 3 years later, respectively:



Her hair in that 3 year update is EVERYTHING!!!!  So drool worthy and healthy looking.

For some reason, I can't find Trinity's updates, even though I'm sure I've seen them before.

They also influenced me to do primarily water-washing only.

I had a lot more I wanted to say, but I had to stop composing this post to get my son ready for bed.  Now that he's settled, I have to recollect my thoughts.  I'm all for the nose ring, though.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> This is great that you're doing this.  You are learning so much about your hair through data collection and observation.  By the time you get ready to do your starter locks, you will have a definitive guide for how to get started, how they will behave, and how to take care of them based on all of your research.
> 
> One of the unique characteristics of mini/micro twists is just what you described.  Every time I used to do a set on my loose hair years ago, I loved that about them.  They truly do feel light and airy, and look so pretty and full once they dry and as the days progress.
> 
> ...


@shortycocoa thanks a million for being so active in this thread and being so encouraging!
My hair is between APL and BSL. I washed my mini twists by making six separate braided sections and that worked really well. It’s good to know I can keep that up when I start. 
My hair likes to escape my twists so I already can see I’ll have a fuzzy stage. That’s why I was curious about needing product when I start them. What was the ratio on your mix? And how can I find info on the curl parting method?
I know my locs will swell at some point so I think I will twist a bit smaller than I have right now.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm so excited for all these people making it to one year, ya'll!   

Here's Glamazini (aka Roshini):


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> @shortycocoa thanks a million for being so active in this thread and being so encouraging!
> My hair is between APL and BSL. I washed my mini twists by making six separate braided sections and that worked really well. It’s good to know I can keep that up when I start.
> My hair likes to escape my twists so I already can see I’ll have a fuzzy stage. That’s why I was curious about needing product when I start them. What was the ratio on your mix? And how can I find info on the curl parting method?
> I know my locs will swell at some point so I think I will twist a bit smaller than I have right now.



I typed out a reply to this quote and then somehow lost it trying to add a pic to it, so now I have to start over and try to remember everything I wrote the first time.  

If your question is about the ratio of my Infusium spray mix, I believe I used a 12-ounce spray bottle from the Dollar Tree.  I put about 1/3-1/4 of Infusium, fill the rest with water, (leave room for the peppermint EO) and then add about 15-20 drops of peppermint EO.  Put the lid back on and then shake it all up to mix everything together.  

I probably used this 2 or 3 times after I started my locks, but discontinued.  The only reason I discontinued is because one of the properties of Infusium is that it is a detangling conditioner.  I am saving it to resume use for when my locks fully mature.  This may be perfect for you since you are practicing and you don't want your hair to start locking, though.

If you are asking about the ratio of how much gel I used, I approached that differently.  I would wet each parted section of hair with a little bit of plain water from the bathroom faucet first, then run that through my hair.  After that I would then use the spray to wet my hair some more, then use my hands to smooth that into my hair so my curl pattern became visible.  Then I would take 2-3 fingers and scoop some Long Aid out then smooth that over my sectioned hair from root to tip.  Some sections required me to repeat this but after that the curls were well defined and parted.  From there it was easy to see the size of each twist and hence my parts, so I would just twist my hair together.  The curls that made a section of hair that was too small to stand alone as a twist/lock I would just join with the adjacent section of hair.

I referenced the method in posts #1894 and #1896 with visual supports.  

What products are you using now?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm so excited for all these people making it to one year, ya'll!
> 
> Here's Glamazini (aka Roshini):



I am hella late I had no idea she locked


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2018)

Foxglove said:


> I am hella late I had no idea she locked



Girl, where were you when I told ya'll she locked her hair earlier in the thread?  

Her hair looks so good!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 9, 2018)

@prettywhitty I also wanted to say you are most welcome and I am glad to be of assistance!  I didn't wash nan dishes, fold any laundry or take my hair down today but I don't care.  This thread gives me life and when I tell ya'll I love this thread, I LOVE this thread!  I'm happy to do it.

But this is the spray:

 

And this is me doing the last section of twists.  I didn't think to take more pics like this while I was twisting, but something told me to get these last few shots just in case I needed it later for reference.  


 

I'll try to explain so it makes sense, but if you follow the pic from where my palm is as the starting point, and then go to my ear, I was able to make three two-strand twists based on the way the curls separated themselves after they were defined with the gel and spray.  But if I wanted smaller twists, I could have easily gotten six two-strand twists out of this section.  I hope you are able to see that and that I explained it clearly.

Here's a couple pics of what it looked like after I finished.  

 

 

My avatar pic is from my last retightening in September at 5 months.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 9, 2018)

I was trying to attach pics of what my hair looks like now but for some reason it wouldn't post.  I'll try again later on.  I need to try to get some sleep so I'm not dragging come 5:00 a.m.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 9, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I typed out a reply to this quote and then somehow lost it trying to add a pic to it, so now I have to start over and try to remember everything I wrote the first time.
> 
> If your question is about the ratio of my Infusium spray mix, I believe I used a 12-ounce spray bottle from the Dollar Tree.  I put about 1/3-1/4 of Infusium, fill the rest with water, (leave room for the peppermint EO) and then add about 15-20 drops of peppermint EO.  Put the lid back on and then shake it all up to mix everything together.
> 
> ...


Right now I’m using up what’s left of my stash. I used Meille Organics to shampoo and deep condition before install. Put a small amount of TGIN’s wrist cream for install. On wash day I used diluted shampoo that I placed in an applicator bottle and used Shea moisture JBCO leave in.  I put a small amount of Castor oil on the ends when they feel dry.
Counted my twists and I have 126 this go round. I’m a long way from 300


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 9, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> Right now I’m using up what’s left of my stash. I used Meille Organics to shampoo and deep condition before install. Put a small amount of TGIN’s wrist cream for install. On wash day I used diluted shampoo that I placed in an applicator bottle and used Shea moisture JBCO leave in.  I put a small amount of Castor oil on the ends when they feel dry.
> Counted my twists and I have 126 this go round. I’m a long way from 300



Girl, that sounds like so many products and work....I can't.    But you are giving them lots of nourishment and TLC and that's also important.

Make sure you are taking lots of pics to document your process so you will have a reference point to go on in choosing/selecting which look wins out for your starter locks.

Do the 126 locks feel like they will give you the look you want?  300 might end up being too many, especially since they will thicken up as your locks progress.  I think that with each set, you should also practice manipulating them in the way you plan to maintain them so that you aren't all thumbs when it does come time for your first retwist, so that you have the rhythm down, and so that you can get a feel for what the process will be like to maintain them.  That way you can decide if the number of locks in each set feel like too many or not enough.

I think you should split the baby somewhere in the middle and do 150-175, 200 at the most.  Keep in mind that you can always combine if it ends up being too many, but if you start out with what you believe are not enough, there's no way to remedy that besides starting over.

Maybe you should also look for videos/pics of people who have the same characteristics in common with what you are trying to achieve in regards to the number of locks you want, hair texture, starting length, density, maintenance method, etc. and get advice from them.  Your locks won't turn out exactly the same, but it may give you an idea for what you might be in for.  

I was trying to find a woman on YouTube who started locks recently that had what appeared to be your same starting length, and she also started with two strand twists.  She popped in my head as soon as you told me you were between APL and BSL, but for the life of me, I can't remember her name.  I thought I had liked or saved the video, but I still can't find it in any of those playlists.  

At any rate, I will not be defeated!      I'll keep looking and when I find her, I'll be sure to post her video in this thread so you can see her and follow her journey.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 10, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I was trying to find a woman on YouTube who started locks recently that had what appeared to be your same starting length, and she also started with two strand twists. She popped in my head as soon as you told me you were between APL and BSL, but for the life of me, I can't remember her name. I thought I had liked or saved the video, but I still can't find it in any of those playlists.
> 
> At any rate, I will not be defeated!    I'll keep looking and when I find her, I'll be sure to post her video in this thread so you can see her and follow her journey.



@prettywhitty Ok, I'm back.  I *think* this was her, but this isn't the initial video I saw that I wanted to post.  So I don't know if this is really her and she just deleted it, or if it's someone else entirely.  I'm going to keep looking cause this is really going to bother me until I find it.  

ShaneilM:


Apparently, she had locks before, combed those out, and started again with these.  I don't remember her saying that before, so that's what makes me think I have the wrong person.  But her face, mannerisms, accent, etc. all see like it's her.

At the time she posted this video, she was at 10 months.  She'll be 11 months this Saturday.:


I like this bun style she did here.:


Also, I found someone else with long hair that started with micro twists.  She doesn't have a video that I could find on her channel with her actually starting them or showing them after they were started. 

Christi McLester:


3 months:



This is her 3 year lock update.  I like her messy bun!:

https://youtu.be/TFYTDdvY3JA


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 10, 2018)

@prettywhitty  I found her!!!!!!  I told you I would not be defeated!  

Her name is KinkyStyles1980!



Her one year update:


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 10, 2018)

@shortycocoa 
I watched her yesterday!!!
In regards to loc number I’m thinking more around the 200 mark. I’ve realized that with this set of twists I thought my parts were clean... nope. So that will be the focus with my next set. 
I’m all over doing 2 strand twists until I watch Damian Walters comb coils.  Then I want them but I’ve never tried to do them. There is a loc salon right around the corner from me. I may talk to them just to see if I’m on the right track.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 10, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> @shortycocoa
> I watched her yesterday!!!
> In regards to loc number I’m thinking more around the 200 mark. I’ve realized that with this set of twists I thought my parts were clean... nope. So that will be the focus with my next set.
> I’m all over doing 2 strand twists until I watch Damian Walters comb coils.  Then I want them but I’ve never tried to do them. There is a loc salon right around the corner from me. I may talk to them just to see if I’m on the right track.



200 is a good number.  Are you watching enough videos about parting?  I think I posted some earlier in the thread, if I'm not mistaken.  I think comb coils are pretty but there is definitely a learning curve there that I never mastered.

I did finger coils once when I was a loose natural and I liked the look, even contemplated how that would have looked if I had started my locks with those back then. 

I think that when I would play around with different sets of twists and box braids as a loose natural, I learned that the longer my hair got, the less I liked my hair in box braids.   So, it was easy to rule out starting my hair with braids.  (Which I actually did back in 2007 or 2008, but I took those out.)  It could have also been that I didn't make the braids small enough or the parts were off.

I never really could say I "hated" any set of twists I ever did on my hair, except for maybe one set that was too small and spacey.  So that also solidified my decision to start my locks with twists.

It's good that you have a local salon that you can go to to ask questions and get feedback.  Hopefully they will provide you with more guidance and clarity.

My other suggestion to you will be to join the braidlocks, microlocks and Sisterlocks group on Facebook.  That will give you lots of encouragement and inspiration.  Those ladies have some exceptional skills with starting microlocks. 

I told one woman earlier this week that she gets the award for the smallest set of two-strand twists starterlocks I have ever seen.  She wanted the Sisterlocks look but didn't want to pay the hefty price so she did her own and they were microscopic.   But they looked really good!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 10, 2018)

Just a little length check I’m amazed at how far my hair has come! Retighten is on Tuesday.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 10, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Just a little length check I’m amazed at how far my hair has come! Retighten is on Tuesday.



Looking good!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 10, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Looking good!


Thank you!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 11, 2018)

I'm up early so I can hit this workout like a driveby and then get an early headstart on retightening my locks.  I *hope* DS 1 stays asleep.  Yesterday he woke up at 5:30 and scared the living daylights out of me.  I'll have to stay in his room while I'm working.  I think he wakes up and gets scared when he doesn't see me or feel my presence.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 12, 2018)

Ya'll have been quiet in here all weekend.  What's up with that????  

I finished my retightening this morning.  I documented and added up all the time I spent on my hair this weekend.  Sunday morning I started and I spent 11 hours retightening.  I had to stop periodically through the day for breaks, meals, taking care of my kids, etc.  I really thought I was going to be able to push through and keep going when 11 p.m. hit last night to finish up my last two sections in the front, but I wasn't really about that life so I called it a night and got ready for bed. 

Those front two sections always seem to need the most work, but it was the same way when I had Sisterlocks.  This morning I finished up and it took me 3 hours.  I kept making mistakes that I had to undo and fix, new locks I had to put in that unravelled, and a couple locks I had to combine to give the weaker ones a stronger base.

I love how my hair feels so thick and full after a fresh retightening.  I think I'm going to continue maintaining at 8 weeks.   The ones that keep unravelling and loosening up fast will get done at 4 weeks or sooner, if needed.

Here's a few pics:


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 12, 2018)

Every time I wash my hair I notice something weird. I have no idea what this situation is right here. Is the end about to come off? Is this bunching? I’m glad my retighten is tomorrow.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 13, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Every time I wash my hair I notice something weird. I have no idea what this situation is right here. Is the end about to come off? Is this bunching? I’m glad my retighten is tomorrow.



Is that the only lock you see this on, or are others affected?   I could be wrong, but IMO, the curled up part looks like the beginning of bunching, which shouldn't be hard for your consultant to fix, since it's in the early stages.   It's harder to repair and more expensive the longer you wait, because more shed hairs will continue to wrap around it.

The part near your finger right above where it looks like your ends are sealing (or have already sealed) looks like slippage.  Your consultant should be able to fix that also.  Anytime you can't see a clear interlocking pattern that looks like loose hair, it's slippage.

The longer you wait to fix it, there's the potential for it to get thinner and break off.

I'd love to hear what your consultant said about these issues, as well as how she fixed it.  We talked about bunching earlier in the thread but no one that I can find has an actual solution that doesn't involve cutting the hair.

Can you please post an after pic so we can see?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 13, 2018)

I like Desiree Marie's channel and her videos.  I just watched this video not too long ago.


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Is that the only lock you see this on, or are others affected?   I could be wrong, but IMO, the curled up part looks like the beginning of bunching, which shouldn't be hard for your consultant to fix, since it's in the early stages.   It's harder to repair and more expensive the longer you wait, because more shed hairs will continue to wrap around it.
> 
> The part near your finger right above where it looks like your ends are sealing (or have already sealed) looks like slippage.  Your consultant should be able to fix that also.  Anytime you can't see a clear interlocking pattern that looks like loose hair, it's slippage.
> 
> ...


I found one other loc near that one that has the same situation going on. I’m definitely going to show my consultant she is usually good about fixing issues. I was scared the end was just going to snap off. But I will definitely show an after picture after my retighten today.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I like Desiree Marie's channel and her videos.  I just watched this video not too long ago.



This was funny!!! Especially the one with the dude.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I like Desiree Marie's channel and her videos.  I just watched this video not too long ago.


LMAO OMG hilarious!!! 

So I'm finally gonna wash my hair today after a week and a few days!!!!!!  I'm so excited to wash lol.  I have a retwist scheduled for December 1.  I think I mentioned that already I can't recall lol


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 13, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> LMAO OMG hilarious!!!
> 
> So I'm finally gonna wash my hair today after a week and a few days!!!!!!  I'm so excited to wash lol.  I have a retwist scheduled for December 1.  I think I mentioned that already I can't recall lol



I was just getting ready to ask you how your wash day went!  December 1 is right around the corner.  I can't believe Thanksgiving is next week.  



Guinan said:


> This was funny!!! Especially the one with the dude.



Yes!  I hollered at the ones where she was ready before her friend and the one where the friend was like "just spray water on your hair and come on."    

Locks are so easy breezy though...for real!  This morning I took my ponytails down, shook my hair, and my hair looked fabulous.  I didn't do anything else to it except put a hair clip in to pin a couple locks down.   
I absolutely LOVE not spending a lot of time on my hair and my hair still looks good, vs. spending hours and you rolling the dice about the outcome.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I was just getting ready to ask you how your wash day went!  December 1 is right around the corner.  I can't believe Thanksgiving is next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will definitely let you know how it goes.  I was sick all weekeend.  Went to the ER Friday with what I think was food posioning and just started feeling better Sunday.  My daughter just moved into her own place so I was helping her yesterday.  I'm going over again after work but I told her I'm washing my hair at her house tonight


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 13, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I will definitely let you know how it goes.  I was sick all weekeend.  Went to the ER Friday with what I think was food posioning and just started feeling better Sunday.  My daughter just moved into her own place so I was helping her yesterday.  I'm going over again after work but I told her *I'm washing my hair at her house tonight *



Oh no!  I'm glad you're feeling better.  Food poisoning is no joke.  @ the bolded.... I know that's right!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I was just getting ready to ask you how your wash day went!  December 1 is right around the corner.  I can't believe Thanksgiving is next week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait to join the loc community!! I'm not sure if I'm going to start next month or next year. I found the salon that I plan on going to and I know the size and grind that I want. I'm just trying to figure out when.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 13, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I can't wait to join the loc community!! I'm not sure if I'm going to start next month or next year. I found the salon that I plan on going to and I know the size and grind that I want. I'm just trying to figure out when.



Whether you start next month or next year, you won't have to wait long.  Is there a particular significance attached to each choice?  That might help you make your decision.

Also, keep in mind that the holiday season is coming up.  It can be a busy and stressful time for some, which may not equate to the best time to start a new lock journey.  Depends on how you look at it, though.  If you're already a low maintenance person and don't spend a lot of time on your hair, the decision might be easier.

If you wait until next year you would also be bypassing all the people in your circle you will encounter during the holidays asking you questions and making you second-guess yourself.

I'm just thinking out loud, but it would be kind of cool if you started them next month, took holiday pics, and come this same time next year you can see how much your hair has evolved for the next set of holiday pics, and so on.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Whether you start next month or next year, you won't have to wait long.  Is there a particular significance attached to each choice?  That might help you make your decision.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that the holiday season is coming up.  It can be a busy and stressful time for some, which may not equate to the best time to start a new lock journey.  Depends on how you look at it, though.  If you're already a low maintenance person and don't spend a lot of time on your hair, the decision might be easier.
> 
> ...



You nailed it. I've been contemplating on when b/c I know that I'll be super busy but I kinda wanna get started b/c I just feel ready and I just getting more obsessed with it; lol. Right now I have braids which I am in the process of taking out. I figure I could always throw on a wig if I get super uncomfortable.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 13, 2018)

Guinan said:


> You nailed it. I've been contemplating on when b/c *I know that I'll be super busy but I kinda wanna get started b/c I just feel ready and I just getting more obsessed with it; lol. *Right now I have braids which I am in the process of taking out. I figure I could always throw on a wig if I get super uncomfortable.



I think you just found your answer!  If you're ready now, there's no time like the present.  But if there is any part of you that is giving you hesitation or pause, even a little bit....there's nothing wrong with waiting a little longer until you are at 100% ready.

I'm so excited for you!  I saw that you mentioned earlier that you have figured out what size you want and the grid, but have you decided how you are going to start and maintain them?


----------



## Guinan (Nov 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I think you just found your answer!  If you're ready now, there's no time like the present.  But if there is any part of you that is giving you hesitation or pause, even a little bit....there's nothing wrong with waiting a little longer until you are at 100% ready.
> 
> I'm so excited for you!  I saw that you mentioned earlier that you have figured out what size you want and the grid, but have you decided how you are going to start and maintain them?



I want them small and I'm going to get them started using comb coils. I like the grid pattern. I plan on maintaining at the salon for a yr or until they lock. I've been practicing palm rolling but haven't mastered it yet.

I like the pattern of mizriri and dutchess from black ink. Something like below


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 14, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I want them small and I'm going to get them started using comb coils. I like the grid pattern. I plan on maintaining at the salon for a yr or until they lock. I've been practicing palm rolling but haven't mastered it yet.
> 
> I like the pattern of mizriri and dutchess from black ink. Something like below



I LOVE Dutchess and her locks.  She was definitely one of my inspirations for wanting to go ahead and lock my hair again in 2012.  I was watching Black Ink just to see her locks.  

And no doubt about it, MissRi's locks are amazing also.  Sounds like you have a good plan, only thing left to do now is execute!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 14, 2018)

Wash day was a success!!!  OMG I feel like a new woman  The relief!  My scalp feels wonderful  I used a wave cap to wash and my coils are still in tact.  

I know I'm only a lil over a week in but I feel likey hair is never going to loc up.  Like I'm just going to have lil frizzy comb coils all over my head forever lol.  

The bottom row of my hair at the nape of pretty much not coiled anymore except for at the very ends.  I knew this area was going to be a problem because of the texture.  I'm debating whether to try and recoil each one myself or just leave it and let the loctician deal with it when I go for my retwist.  Sigh.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 14, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Wash day was a success!!!  OMG I feel like a new woman  The relief!  My scalp feels wonderful  I used a wave cap to wash and my coils are still in tact.
> 
> *I know I'm only a lil over a week in but I feel likey hair is never going to loc up.  Like I'm just going to have lil frizzy comb coils all over my head forever lol.  *
> 
> The bottom row of my hair at the nape of pretty much not coiled anymore except for at the very ends.  I knew this area was going to be a problem because of the texture.  I'm debating whether to try and recoil each one myself or just leave it and let the loctician deal with it when I go for my retwist.  Sigh.



Yay!!!!  That's how I feel after I wash my hair sometimes, too.  If you feel comfortable coiling them back up, go ahead and do it.   Especially since your first retwist is still a couple weeks away, and your hair will continue to get wet when you spray it and when you wash it again.

If it's not going to bother you, then just leave it for your loctitian to fix when you see her again.  

@ the bolded....  And stop it!!!  Your hair will lock.  One day you're going to wake up and those frizzy comb coils will be gone.  

There was a young lady on FB complaining about her hair as well.  She stated that she was 6 months in and she was giving her hair until January to lock and if it wasn't locked by then, she was going to comb them out.  We tried to talk her down, and it worked somewhat....but she still said she would extend it to a year and if it wasn't locked she would comb out.  We were all incredulous that she actually put a time limit on it.  Where's the face palm emoji when I need it???


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 14, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!!  That's how I feel after I wash my hair sometimes, too.  If you feel comfortable coiling them back up, go ahead and do it.   Especially since your first retwist is still a couple weeks away, and your hair will continue to get wet when you spray it and when you wash it again.
> 
> If it's not going to bother you, then just leave it for your loctitian to fix when you see her again.
> 
> ...


I know, I know, they will loc eventually.  I'm learning patience, remember?!  Lol.  As for the bottom row, I'm comfortable coiling it myself, but Im also comfortable just leaving it so I'm going to save myself the aggravation and leave it for the loctician to deal with.  I can't wait to go for the first retwist.  It's going to fly by with the holidays coming up


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 14, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!!  That's how I feel after I wash my hair sometimes, too.  If you feel comfortable coiling them back up, go ahead and do it.   Especially since your first retwist is still a couple weeks away, and your hair will continue to get wet when you spray it and when you wash it again.
> 
> If it's not going to bother you, then just leave it for your loctitian to fix when you see her again.
> 
> ...


Here is one of those retwist videos I was talking about.  If you jump to 5:45 all there are 3 different heads shown about to get their first retwist.  None of em look frizzy at all.  Is it because they were just washed already?

NSFW language:


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 14, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Here is one of those retwist videos I was talking about.  If you jump to 5:45 all there are 3 different heads shown about to get their first retwist.  None of em look frizzy at all.  Is it because they were just washed already?



You might want to put an NSFW warning on this video....I was not ready.  

I saw frizz, frizz and more frizz on all 3 of those heads.    I'm sure the frizz was probably more pronounced before their wash, though.  You have to also understand that the products he used to wash, condition and deep condition their hair probably minimized the frizz even more.  Wet hair is always going to look less frizzy because there's moisture (read: water) there.  When that moisture evaporates or is removed via drying and it wasn't replaced or sealed, you get frizz.  This is why a lot of loose naturals don't towel dry their hair completely or at all before styling.  Or they use something other than a towel to dry their hair so it doesn't frizz, like a t-shirt.

I use pillowcases to blot my hair and DS 2's hair after washing or rinsing.  But since I don't use any products on the shaft of my locks or his (besides the rosewater spray), once it dries, the frizz is very prevalent.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 14, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You might want to put an NSFW warning on this video....I was not ready.
> 
> I saw frizz, frizz and more frizz on all 3 of those heads.    I'm sure the frizz was probably more pronounced before their wash, though.  You have to also understand that the products he used to wash, condition and deep condition their hair probably minimized the frizz even more.  Wet hair is always going to look less frizzy because there's moisture (read: water) there.  When that moisture evaporates or is removed via drying and it wasn't replaced or sealed, you get frizz.  This is why a lot of loose naturals don't towel dry their hair completely or at all before styling.  Or they use something other than a towel to dry their hair so it doesn't frizz, like a t-shirt.
> 
> I use pillowcases to blot my hair and DS 2's hair after washing or rinsing.  But since I don't use any products on the shaft of my locks or his (besides the rosewater spray), once it dries, the frizz is very prevalent.


Lol oh sorry!!!!  I forgot about the language  Dang u see frizz? Maybe compared to my own it doesn't look like it.  Well gonna keep pushing on.  Almost two weeks in


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 14, 2018)

So when I got my retighten yesterday my consultant said everything looked good. I’m trying to find the loc in my head so I can take an after pic of the loc.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 14, 2018)

So tell me why it looks like I have 12 years a new growth?!  The puffiness is making me second guess my part size.  It's making it seem like they are HUGE parts.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> So tell me why it looks like I have 12 years a new growth?!  The puffiness is making me second guess my part size.  It's making it seem like they are HUGE parts.



 12 years, though???  You find the strangest things to complain about.  

I don't see any issues.  Your hair is right on schedule.  New growth is always a good thing.  I don't see any puffiness along the length of the locks yet, (it's coming) but I definitely see some at the roots.  Is that what you're referring to?  That's also a good thing.  It will go away after your loctician retwists your hair.  The parts will also not look as large as they appear after the retwist.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> So when I got my retighten yesterday my consultant said everything looked good. I’m trying to find the loc in my head so I can take an after pic of the loc.



Glad to hear this.  What did she say when you told her your concerns?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 15, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> 12 years, though???  You find the strangest things to complain about.
> 
> I don't see any issues.  Your hair is right on schedule.  New growth is always a good thing.  I don't see any puffiness along the length of the locks yet, (it's coming) but I definitely see some at the roots.  Is that what you're referring to?  That's also a good thing.  It will go away after your loctician retwists your hair.  The parts will also not look as large as they appear after the retwist.


Lmao!!!  I knoooooow, I'm sorry!!!  Im so damn anal and afraid I'm not going to like the size or something once they start forming.  I guess I'm just trying to make sure everything is perfect (impossible) before they start forming so I don't have to start over.  I told I you i was probably the worst type of person to embark on this journey: an anal perfectionist impatient control freak


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Lmao!!!  I knoooooow, I'm sorry!!!  Im so damn anal and afraid I'm not going to like the size or something once they start forming.  I guess I'm just trying to make sure everything is perfect (impossible) before they start forming so I don't have to start over.  I told I you i was probably the worst type of person to embark on this journey: an anal perfectionist impatient control freak



Well so far, based on how you started out, it seems like you're on the right track.  I think your locks will be fine, you just have to wait it out and let your hair go through all the stages it needs to go through to get to where you'll eventually end up.  Your hair is going to show you who's boss as the days, weeks, and months progress.  So eventually you have to relinquish control.  

ETA:  I would also like to say I will be here to talk you down off the ledge once your hair starts budding.  

Remember these key points:  1.  You didn't start out with super big, square or block parts and 2. as long as your retwists happen not too far apart, I think you will end up with the size locks you want.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

My "Harpo, who dis woman?" post of the day:  





#Following....


----------



## Guinan (Nov 15, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Lmao!!!  I knoooooow, I'm sorry!!!  Im so damn anal and afraid I'm not going to like the size or something once they start forming.  I guess I'm just trying to make sure everything is perfect (impossible) before they start forming so I don't have to start over.  I told I you i was probably the worst type of person to embark on this journey: an anal perfectionist impatient control freak



That's my fear too. I'm anal & a perfectionist too and I'm afraid the loctician won't give me the size I want. But I'm just gonna trust the process. After the dxlyn video, I'm also afraid of a loctician combing my locs without my knowledge because there too small.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

Guinan said:


> That's my fear too. I'm anal & a perfectionist too and I'm afraid the loctician won't give me the size I want. But I'm just gonna trust the process. After the dxlyn video, I'm also afraid of a loctician combing my locs without my knowledge because there too small.



I remember that video!  I would have been very upset.  A person should be able to trust the person who's doing their hair.  Sometimes I think I would want to go to get my hair professionally styled but things like that give me pause.  Even with clients that have locks these stylists don't act right.  We're damned if we do and damned if we don't.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 15, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I remember that video!  I would have been very upset.  A person should be able to trust the person who's doing their hair.  Sometimes I think I would want to go to get my hair professionally styled but things like that give me pause.  Even with clients that have locks these stylists don't act right.  We're damned if we do and damned if we don't.


What happened in the video?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> What happened in the video?



It was just one of DXLYN's retwist videos on her channel where she was talking about a client who came to her that said a previous loctician combined her locks but didn't tell the client she was doing that.  I'm trying to see if I can find the video now.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

I need to learn how to do updos like these!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

@FlawedBeauty I might have  already posted this video up thread, but here it is.  She discussed it at the 8:46 mark.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 15, 2018)

I keep going back and forth with the size that I want. I want a mixture of these two pics below. I love the grid and the neatness of the long locs but I'm thinking I might like the size of  kudzy-pep loc. Decisions, decisions... I guess small would be best because I can always combine. I'm thinking 180-200 locs. Missriri has 210, I think, and kudz y-pep has almost 230


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I keep going back and forth with the size that I want. I want a mixture of these two pics below. I love the grid and the neatness of the long locs but I'm thinking I might like the size of  kudzy-pep loc. Decisions, decisions... I guess small would be best because I can always combine. I'm thinking 180-200 locs. Missriri has 210, I think, and kudz y-pep has almost 230



I like the size of kudzy peps's locks too!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 15, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Glad to hear this.  What did she say when you told her your concerns?


She didn’t really say, she did tell me about my dry scalp concerns and what to use for that. But I’m guessing it’s my hair texture and the way that it is locing up. I did have a lot of loose ends when my sisterlocks were first started that haven’t closed up.


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 16, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I like Desiree Marie's channel and her videos.  I just watched this video not too long ago.


I love watching her videos on her locs and when she puts Twinky in her videos!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 16, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I love watching her videos on her locs and when she puts Twinky in her videos!



That's a cute name..... I didn't know that was her dog's name or that she even had a dog until I saw that video.  

I love seeing her progression, too.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2018)

My appointment has been set!!! I go in for my consult on 11/28 and then the loc session (I don't know what to call it, lol) the next day. I'm super excited and a little nervous. I hope I like the loctician. She was super booked. I washed my hair yesterday and put my hair in chunky twists w/ some KCNT conditioner; under a wig. 

My mom REALLY does not want me to get locs; but I don't care! this is something I've wanted since I was 15 (I'm 35 now) and I was too chicken to get it then but I'm ready now


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 16, 2018)

Guinan said:


> My appointment has been set!!! I go in for my consult on 11/28 and then the loc session (I don't know what to call it, lol) the next day. I'm super excited and a little nervous. I hope I like the loctician. She was super booked. I washed my hair yesterday and put my hair in chunky twists w/ some KCNT conditioner; under a wig.
> 
> My mom REALLY does not want me to get locs; but I don't care! this is something I've wanted since I was 15 (I'm 35 now) and I was too chicken to get it then but I'm ready now



Alright now!  Have a good consultation and install.  You don't have long to wait.  Does the loctician have a website with a photo gallery or a portfolio that you can see before you go in?  Any reviews you can read of her work from other clients? Her being super booked might be a good thing, but just make sure that she's not one of those locticians that are super booked and will rush through your head to make up time, bump you for other clients or give you subpar service just to clear her book for the day.

Don't worry about your mom.  She will be ok.  You have the right attitude....I'm glad you are finally able to get the locks you always wanted.  Once you're on your journey, I wouldn't be surprised if she (or others in your circle) end up wanting locks after they see yours and see how your hair is flourishing with it.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 16, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright now!  Have a good consultation and install.  You don't have long to wait.  Does the loctician have a website with a photo gallery or a portfolio that you can see before you go in?  Any reviews you can read of her work from other clients? Her being super booked might be a good thing, but just make sure that she's not one of those locticians that are super booked and will rush through your head to make up time, bump you for other clients or give you subpar service just to clear her book for the day.
> 
> Don't worry about your mom.  She will be ok.  You have the right attitude....I'm glad you are finally able to get the locks you always wanted.  Once you're on your journey, I wouldn't be surprised if she (or others in your circle) end up wanting locks after they see yours and see how your hair is flourishing with it.



I'll be honest, I never heard of the salon but I was looking for another salon than the one I had originally chosen. I was going to go to this place called duafe; which is very well known in philly, but it was just too far and I wasn't getting good vibes. So I just did a googled search and this one popped up. They have a IG account and I reviewed the loctician starting someone's locs and I liked what I saw.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 16, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I'll be honest, I never heard of the salon but I was looking for another salon than the one I had originally chosen. I was going to go to this place called duafe; which is very well known in philly, but it was just too far and I wasn't getting good vibes. So I just did a googled search and this one popped up. They have a IG account and I reviewed the loctician starting someone's locs and I liked what I saw.



Sounds good!  Some of the best decisions are made from second choices other than what we intended our first choice to be.  I hope you have a good experience there!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 16, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> That's a cute name..... I didn't know that was her dog's name or that she even had a dog until I saw that video.
> 
> I love seeing her progression, too.


 The dog is too cute! I always watch the video of her putting starter locs in the dog’s head every time I’m in a bad mood or having a bad day. It cheers me up every time.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 16, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> The dog is too cute! I always watch the video of her putting starter locs in the dog’s head every time I’m in a bad mood or having a bad day. It cheers me up every time.



Wayment.......what??????   She play too much!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 16, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Wayment.......what??????   She play too much!


Lol!!!  Oh yes!

And this is the update


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 17, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Lol!!!  Oh yes!
> 
> And this is the update



   Twinkie was not here for it!  #girlbye


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 17, 2018)

Hey ladies....Happy Saturday!  I got up early this morning and mixed up some more rosewater spray.  I was running low.  This time I adjusted the ingredients a little, so I'll see how I like it on my hair and DS 2's hair and compare notes.  

I've been observing his hair this past week and it is coming along nicely.  He has lots of frizz and puffiness at the top and in the front, and I have seen a couple more buds pop up.  The other day I was looking at the calendar to figure out what I want his retightening schedule to be, and I'm still not sure.  I retightened 3 weeks in at first, but that was only to secure them and I was late doing it at 2 weeks as I originally planned.   I may let his hair go a while longer and retighten at 6 weeks, since I've decided to push mine out to 8 weeks now.  

I have also determined that I am going to start DS 1's locks shortly after they get out for Christmas break.  I have put it on the calendar as December 23-28 because I know I will probably end up having to do one section at a time.  

I already visualized how I'm going to section his hair, but I'm not planning on doing his parts too small because I don't want him to end up with too many locks for me to maintain.  

Due to his special needs and sensory issues, I am thinking free form or semi-free form will be best.  I am starting his locks with DXLYN's son Zion's locks in mind, as far as parting and size.

If I am able to start and finish his hair on schedule, then we will have all started lock journeys in 2018.  I was just thinking about that the other day, too.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 17, 2018)

Welp, I made it through week 2.  Next week should fly by since it's a short work week with the holidays and all.  I'm counting the days to my retwist because, giiiiiiirl...it looks like I have a twa with coils glued to it   I'm not concerned though because once it starts locing up it's going be the bomb.com lol


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 17, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Welp, I made it through week 2.  Next week should fly by since it's a short work week with the holidays and all.  I'm counting the days to my retwist because, giiiiiiirl...it looks like I have a twa with coils glued to it   I'm not concerned though because once it starts locing up it's going be the bomb.com lol



Yay!!!  The rest of the month with fly by and you'll be getting that first retwist in no time.  It does help that the holiday season has begun and weeks will go by faster.

I hollered @ 'twa with coils glued to it.' Girl you ain't know what to say.  

But it seems like your perception and perspective has shifted and that's a good thing.  After that first retwist nobody will be able to tell you nothing!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 18, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!  The rest of the month with fly by and you'll be getting that first retwist in no time.  It does help that the holiday season has begun and weeks will go by faster.
> 
> I hollered @ 'twa with coils glued to it.' Girl you ain't know what to say.
> 
> But it seems like your perception and perspective has shifted and that's a good thing.  After that first retwist nobody will be able to tell you nothing!


Damn right they not gonna be able to tell me nothin lol. Now I have to practice keeping my hands out of my head.  I find myself constantly touching my hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 18, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Damn right they not gonna be able to tell me nothin lol. *Now I have to practice keeping my hands out of my head.  I find myself constantly touching my hair.*



That's easier said than done!  I can't keep my hands out of my hair, either.  I usually have to force myself to stop....and then my hand creeps back in sometimes.  I got it bad.  

I'm going to rinse my hair today and do a light water wash since I just retightened last week.  I was going to wait a little longer but my hair is itchy and I want to stay on schedule.  

My sister from another mister said she's coming in January so I can start her locks.  She knows I started mine (we were actually both talking about it around the same time I went ahead and started mine, but she wasn't ready.) and that I started my baby's and plan to start my oldest's locks.

I think she is going to want coils so I have already started watching more YouTube videos on finger coils so I can get my weight up by the time she comes next month.  But let me ask her first to make sure.  I also don't want to waste my time.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 18, 2018)

@RoundEyedGirl504 @KimPossibli @Arian @ChasingBliss @*Happily Me* @BrandNew @RockCreak @Ms.Alainious @Guapa1 @jennboo @Atdow71 @daaiyah @1BalancedBeauty @mallysmommy @Harina @Locedandloaded @MiamiChic @Oasis @kandiekj100 @melisandre @Rainbow Dash @Shinka @kulikuli @caltron @sunkissedskin @PrincessKia @ItsMeLilLucky

Hi ladies!  What's going on with your locks?  Any updates you'd like to share?  @ckisland are you ready to join us? @prettybyrd did you start your locks or did you chicken out?  What about you, @KinksAndInk?  Have you reconsidered? @MeaWea did you take yours down or do you still have them?

This is a big thread and I was trying to go through the first few pages, so If I missed anyone, it was not intentional.  If I didn't tag you, still come in and tell us what's been going on with your lock journeys!



Please also feel free to tag anyone I missed from this or the other lock threads.


----------



## KimPossibli (Nov 18, 2018)

I've been letting mine semi freeform mostly, doing over the first couple rows for special events

I'm about to do my whole head today because my roots are getting a lil mad 

Did a semi permanent black. 

seeing a lil length and enjoying it


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 18, 2018)

KimPossibli said:


> I've been letting mine semi freeform mostly, doing over the first couple rows for special events
> 
> I'm about to do my whole head today because my roots are getting a lil mad
> 
> ...



Nice!  I'll bet your roots and your locks are nice and thick.  How often do you maintain?  Can you show us what the color looks like?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 18, 2018)

I was playing around with my hair before I tied it up for bed Friday night trying to execute a style idea I had in my head.  I was going to try the style yesterday but it turned into this instead.  I think it still came out cute.

   

 

I'm going to miss my hair being at this stage/length.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 18, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I was playing around with my hair before I tied it up for bed Friday night trying to execute a style idea I had in my head.  I was going to try the style yesterday but it turned into this instead.  I think it still came out cute.
> 
> View attachment 438059 View attachment 438061 View attachment 438063
> 
> ...


oww your hair looks great!  im really concerned about this bottom row at the nape.  I don't think its going to lock up with coils. its literally really soft fine white folks hair back there.  like i mentioned before the coils are completely gone except for lil curlys at the end.  im thinking those might need to be interlocked or started with twists.  we'll see what the loctician says when i go for my retwist.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 18, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> oww your hair looks great!  im really concerned about this bottom row at the nape.  I don't think its going to lock up with coils. its literally really soft fine white folks hair back there.  like i mentioned before the coils are completely gone except for lil curlys at the end.  im thinking those might need to be interlocked or started with twists.  we'll see what the loctician says when i go for my retwist.



Thanks girlie!  It will lock, it will probably just take a longer time to do so.  I think you should go ahead and ask her to retwist those and interlock the roots.  That way, your hair will still look uniform.  If you don't care about all of that and you think the twists will stay better on that part of your hair, then ask her to re-install those using twists.  I would still ask her to interlock the roots with twists for extra security.

There was a YouTuber I watched a while back that would have varying types of locks in different sections of her hair.  Let me see if I can find the video.


----------



## BrandNew (Nov 18, 2018)

Still going strong! I’m really low maintenance these days. I’m trying to upload pictures but I keep getting an error message. I’ll update my Avi pic shortly so you ladies can see my current length 

Hope everyone else is still enjoying the journey!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 18, 2018)

My retighten is slipping out like crazy in the back! I don’t know what is going on, but I’m just going to leave it alone, I’m super annoyed.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 18, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> My retighten is slipping out like crazy in the back! I don’t know what is going on, but I’m just going to leave it alone, I’m super annoyed.


Aw that sucks.  What causes slippage?


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 18, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Aw that sucks.  What causes slippage?


I’m not sure, some times it could be from washing or applying oil to the scalp. I haven’t washed my hair or anything yet though so I don’t know why I am experiencing slippage this time around.


----------



## caliscurls (Nov 18, 2018)

Still enjoying my sisterlocks. Love them more now at 8 months than I initially did. They’ve thickened up substantially and grown quite a bit. 

*Hiccups along the way*....
Over the past 3 months I’ve slowly began braiding or using a really small crotchet hook to bring down the ones that were left with too much hair out. In either case they look beautiful so I’m not concerned about how they look now, just how they may loc (fat ends) over time so best to fix them while I can. 

There’s been about 5 that had to be taken down completely and redone due to bunching. This appears to only happen where my hair is the softest and finest. I picked them slowly (took about 15 min each with minimal shedding) with a push pen then used my fingers to interlock the majority of the way before switching to the tool. 

*Pleasant surprises..*
Where my hair had started to thin at the temples I now have baby locs! I’m so excited about this. I also have about 4 other new locs at my nape and the sides in the back. 

Self maintenance isn’t as bad as I thought it would be. I haven’t seen a consultant since my install and while I’ve been tempted to schedule an appointment it just seems easier to handle things on my own schedule. I’ve been doing retightenings every 8 weeks but am going to pull it back to 6 weeks because it’s growing really fast. I’m doing 2 full rotations for each loc at 8 weeks so it takes longer to do.

Only a few have fully loc’d. I’m guessing it’ll take about 2 years or so due to the initial length.


----------



## tolly (Nov 19, 2018)

Three months since I decided to lock, I took down first set 5 weeks in. Completely DIY. Its a lesson in patience because nothing must happens, my hair grows slowly. 
I am glad to have no need for products, I don't miss trying so many things trying to get what works. 
I bought 250ml of jojoba oil which looks like it will last several years!! I use a shampoo, bought two- for dandruff and a clear shampoo. I spray rosewater and two drops of oil on my palms rubbed it in and tie my scarf. 
Its simple and easy. I have to try to cover up at night to reduce lint.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 19, 2018)

BrandNew said:


> Still going strong! I’m really low maintenance these days. I’m trying to upload pictures but I keep getting an error message. I’ll update my Avi pic shortly so you ladies can see my current length
> 
> Hope everyone else is still enjoying the journey!



Your hair looks good!!!!  I had a problem posting pics to the thread more than once.  There were some pics that just wouldn't upload, for some reason, so I just left those out and quit trying.

Right before I posted those pics yesterday, I kept getting an error message and I realized my login session had expired.  I attributed that to the reason I wasn't able to upload anything before.  After that, all the pics except for one got posted.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 19, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> My retighten is slipping out like crazy in the back! I don’t know what is going on, but I’m just going to leave it alone, I’m super annoyed.



Oh no!!!!  I'm sorry to hear that, especially since you just got a fresh retightening. What do you think is causing it?  Could your consultant have changed interlocking patterns recently, unbeknownst to you?  


caliscurls said:


> Still enjoying my sisterlocks. Love them more now at 8 months than I initially did. They’ve thickened up substantially and grown quite a bit.
> 
> *Hiccups along the way*....
> Over the past 3 months I’ve slowly began braiding or using a really small crotchet hook to bring down the ones that were left with too much hair out. In either case they look beautiful so I’m not concerned about how they look now, just how they may loc (fat ends) over time so best to fix them while I can.
> ...



That's great news!  I know you feel so accomplished with all these changes and  progress.  It must be nice to be able to handle your Sisterlocks on your own, too.  2 full rotations????  Let me find out!  That's a lot of growth.... you better work!!!!   

Thanks for that update and thanks for telling us how you resolved bunching in your Sisterlocks.  We were having a discussion about it in the thread, with no resolutions besides cutting.  

Your explanation explains why my consultant told me it would be expensive to correct, but she didn't elaborate or say why.

I'm enjoying these updates.... I hope more ladies come in to post.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 19, 2018)

I'm watching one of Desiree Marie's videos this morning.  I saw this video last week, and I didn't realize that she actually started with braidlocks but decided to take those down and start over with two strand twists.


I'm watching this video now, and I really like this pin curl style she has.  


Someone said in the comments to one of her videos that she resembles Holly Robinson Peete....that's exactly who she looks like!

And why ya'll didn't tell me Velvet Lox was her mom?????   Off to watch some of her videos....#subscribing

They look like sisters....


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh no!!!!  I'm sorry to hear that, especially since you just got a fresh retightening. What do you think is causing it?  Could your consultant have changed interlocking patterns recently, unbeknownst to you?
> 
> 
> That's great news!  I know you feel so accomplished with all these changes and  progress.  It must be nice to be able to handle your Sisterlocks on your own, too.  2 full rotations????  Let me find out!  That's a lot of growth.... you better work!!!!
> ...


I’m trying to figure out why they are slipping. I don’t oil my hair or scalp, I’m wondering if it’s from the way I tie my scarf. This isn’t the first time it has happened. She may have changed my interlocking pattern. It’s just so irritating because it is only on one side the side I mostly lay on at night during bed.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 19, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I’m trying to figure out why they are slipping. I don’t oil my hair or scalp, I’m wondering if it’s from the way I tie my scarf. This isn’t the first time it has happened. She may have changed my interlocking pattern. It’s just so irritating because it is only on one side the side I mostly lay on at night during bed.



Oh I see....do you put your hair up and out of the way before you tie your scarf on?  Maybe you should try doing that instead.  Or braid your hair up at night and wear braidouts for a while to see if that helps.

I've heard some people with traditional locks say the locks in the back of the head where you (general you) lay down lock the fastest due to the pressure created from the weight of your head.  Maybe since the Sisterlocks are much smaller in diameter, the pressure could be causing them to loosen up, which is attributing to the slippage you see.  

Some other things you could try are to tie your scarf in the front of your hair, but make sure the locks in the front are covered.  You could also try putting your hair up and then wearing something like a lock sock or one of the headbands I mentioned earlier in the thread, and then tie your scarf around that to secure it and keep it from coming off while you sleep.  That's how I tie my hair up at night and it works for me.

In the meantime, are you going to let your consultant fix the slippage now or wait?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 19, 2018)

It’s official...my combcoil locs we’re born today. I’m excited and nervous and happy!  The loctician was wonderful and I’m happy that I’m finally on my way.  Here is the starting pic of my crazy soft fro as she prepped my hair.  I’ll post a pic of my coils when I’m dry.  It doesn’t look like my pics will post


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 19, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> It’s official...my combcoil locs we’re born today. I’m excited and nervous and happy!  The loctician was wonderful and I’m happy that I’m finally on my way.  Here is the starting pic of my crazy soft fro as she prepped my hair.  I’ll post a pic of my coils when I’m dry.  It doesn’t look like my pics will post



Congratulations and enjoy your journey!  I'm glad you had a good appointment.  Please keep trying to post the pics...I'd love to see your starting pics of your comb coils.


----------



## simplycee (Nov 19, 2018)

My sisterlocks will be 9 months soon. I see buds... some on the ends, some in the middle of the lock. I’m still dealing with shrinkage, which is annoying. And it feels like my sides and back are growing but my front is refusing to grow. I have no real complaints because I’m just so happy with my locs.


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh I see....do you put your hair up and out of the way before you tie your scarf on?  Maybe you should try doing that instead.  Or braid your hair up at night and wear braidouts for a while to see if that helps.
> 
> I've heard some people with traditional locks say the locks in the back of the head where you (general you) lay down lock the fastest due to the pressure created from the weight of your head.  Maybe since the Sisterlocks are much smaller in diameter, the pressure could be causing them to loosen up, which is attributing to the slippage you see.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting these I’m definitely going to try and start braiding my hair up now that it is longer. And I’m probably just going to wait and have the slippage fixed at my next retighten since it’s so close to the holidays now. Even though it is going to bother me until my new growth starts coming in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 19, 2018)

Here are the pics of my newborns:  (maybe). I can’t tell yet if they posted or not. I’ll probably come back later and have 10 giant pictures...LOL!
I am failing on my picture upload. I’m going to get it done, though!
I DID IT!  I finally got the pic to upload!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 20, 2018)

simplycee said:


> View attachment 438095
> My sisterlocks will be 9 months soon. I see buds... some on the ends, some in the middle of the lock. I’m still dealing with shrinkage, which is annoying. And it feels like my sides and back are growing but my front is refusing to grow. I have no real complaints because I’m just so happy with my locs.



Woo hoo!!!!  Almost 9 months in....you'll be creeping up on your 1 year mark fast!  The front is probably growing, it just might be a little less noticeable than the other parts of your hair.  Do you have pics you can use for comparison purposes?

The shrinkage will always be there, unfortunately.  But there are ways to minimize it. I found this video for you this morning.  FYI, she uses heat to stretch her Sisterlocks.  I don't know your position on that, but if you don't want to use heat you can always stick to traditional methods like braiding, banding, or twisting without heat.

Lavenialivinglife:


I also watched this video of her 1 year progression....wow!


I never really addressed shrinkage on my SL journey, so I'm sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 20, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> It’s official...my combcoil locs we’re born today. I’m excited and nervous and happy!  The loctician was wonderful and I’m happy that I’m finally on my way.  Here is the starting pic of my crazy soft fro as she prepped my hair.  I’ll post a pic of my coils when I’m dry.  It doesn’t look like my pics will post


Congrats!!  How exciting.  Try upl.co that's how I get my pics to post.  It transfers the pic to a URL you can copy paste to they site.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 20, 2018)

I can't wait for my retwist next week.  I wish I would have scheduled the appointment for three weeks instead of 4.  I'm three weeks on Friday.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2018)

Hey y'all. I have been saving all of my shed hair from my detangling sessions for the past month 1/2. In case one day i want to loc my hair, but want extra length. I would have somebody make loc extensions of my own hair. I'm not saying I'm going to loc my hair but if I do I'll have my hair ready. I plan on saving all my shed hair every time I comb.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 21, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Hey y'all. I have been saving all of my shed hair from my detangling sessions for the past month 1/2. In case one day i want to loc my hair, but want extra length. I would have somebody make loc extensions of my own hair. I'm not saying I'm going to loc my hair but if I do I'll have my hair ready. I plan on saving all my shed hair every time I comb.



That's a good idea.  I thought about doing that well after the fact, after I had already started mine, but of course it's too late.  I always threw away all my shed hair during detangling.  I didn't even save my Sisterlocks.  I would have used the hair to wrap around the locks as they form and not for the purpose of creating lock extensions, though.

I almost didn't start locks for DS 2.  I was going to let his hair continue to grow out and then cut it once he turned 2  or something, but I was going to save his hair to wrap around some (or all) of my locks.  I thought about doing that with DS 1's hair, but his hair is a different texture than ours so I might look crazy.

Right now I save shed hairs that come out or don't make it into the lock and wrap those back around certain locks that seem to need it.

I still think your hair would be amazing locked so I will be keeping an eye on you with a flashlight.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 21, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I can't wait for my retwist next week.  I wish I would have scheduled the appointment for three weeks instead of 4.  I'm three weeks on Friday.



Yaaaaaaasssss!!!!!  Your hair looks awesome.  Frizz and new growth come through!!!!


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> That's a good idea.  I thought about doing that well after the fact, after I had already started mine, but of course it's too late.  I always threw away all my shed hair during detangling.  I didn't even save my Sisterlocks.  I would have used the hair to wrap around the locks as they form and not for the purpose of creating lock extensions, though.
> 
> I almost didn't start locks for DS 2.  I was going to let his hair continue to grow out and then cut it once he turned 2  or something, but I was going to save his hair to wrap around some (or all) of my locks.  I thought about doing that with DS 1's hair, but his hair is a different texture than ours so I might look crazy.
> 
> ...


Thank you! What made me think of saving my shed hairs was this video right here: 


All He (any one) would have to do is crochet my shed hairs right on in at the ends. At least that's how I picture it. What do you think?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yaaaaaaasssss!!!!!  Your hair looks awesome.  Frizz and new growth come through!!!!


Thank you!!!   I can't wait to see what this retwist is gonna look like. You see at the nape there's like no coils just frizz.

Wanna hear something funny.  I feel like a loc snob and Im not even close to loc'd yet lol.  Like on my Instagram feed I'll see people starting with loc extensions and I'll roll my eyes and think, 'those aren't real, you didn't even work for those and probably telling folks they real'  even though at one point I was considering starting with extensions lmao.  I'm so crazy


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 21, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Thank you!!!   I can't wait to see what this retwist is gonna look like. You see at the nape there's like no coils just frizz.
> 
> Wanna hear something funny.  I feel like a loc snob and Im not even close to loc'd yet lol.  Like on my Instagram feed I'll see people starting with loc extensions and I'll roll my eyes and think, 'those aren't real, you didn't even work for those and probably telling folks they real'  even though at one point I was considering starting with extensions lmao.  I'm so crazy



Yes, I saw the nape!  Your loctician will have you looking right when it's time.  The rest of your post is too funny!     I feel the same way sometimes when I see them, but I try not to judge.  Some of those extensions look so real, too.  I saw one of DXLYN's videos where she was installing some that she made on a client and I was blown away by how authentically real it looked.



On another note, I respect the people who can keep it 100 and say they have extensions, vs. the people who are just out here stunting and putting on for Facebook and IG.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yes, I saw the nape!  Your loctician will have you looking right when it's time.  The rest of your post is too funny!     I feel the same way sometimes when I see them, but I try not to judge.  Some of those extensions look so real, too.  I saw one of DXLYN's videos where she was installing some that she made on a client and I was blown away by how authentically real it looked.
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I respect the people who can keep it 100 and say they have extensions, vs. the people who are just out here stunting and putting on for Facebook and IG.


I like that I decided to go through the process though.  I'm excited to see my locs grow and change.  If I got extensions it would just be like okay whatever they're here now what lol


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 21, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> Thank you! What made me think of saving my shed hairs was this video right here:
> 
> 
> All He (any one) would have to do is crochet my shed hairs right on in at the ends. At least that's how I picture it. What do you think?



I remember!  We talked about it earlier in the thread.  I think that would probably work, but I imagine you would probably lose a lot of it from them pulling the shed hairs up and into the extensions.  But you won't know what that process actually entails until you ask a professional.  They might approach it differently so you don't lose the length you desire.

I think you might come out better if you started locks with your own hair and then wrapped the shed hairs around each individual lock to kind of give your hair a good start and help it lock faster and not look so much like starter locks, because your hair is already so long and thick that you will get added length on top of that from your hair growing out during the locking process.  

But I also understand that may not be your preference.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I remember!  We talked about it earlier in the thread.  I think that would probably work, but I imagine you would probably lose a lot of it from them pulling the shed hairs up and into the extensions.  But you won't know what that process actually entails until you ask a professional.  They might approach it differently so you don't lose the length you desire.
> 
> I think you might come out better if you started locks with your own hair and then wrapped the shed hairs around each individual lock to kind of give your hair a good start and help it lock faster and not look so much like starter locks, because your hair is already so long and thick that you will get added length on top of that from your hair growing out during the locking process.
> 
> But I also understand that may not be your preference.


This all makes sense.  I'm taking this knowledge in and banking it for future withdrawals for sure. Thank you! When I'm ready for locks in about 3 years (who knows) I'll have my hair and the knowledge.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 21, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I like that I decided to go through the process though.  I'm excited to see my locs grow and change.  If I got extensions it would just be like okay whatever they're here now what lol



True indeed!  I love watching mine form and evolve as well.  There's an immense sense of self, pride, improved confidence and accomplishment in going through the process of locking my hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 21, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> This all makes sense.  I'm taking this knowledge in and banking it for future withdrawals for sure. Thank you! When I'm ready for locks in about 3 years (who knows) I'll have my hair and the knowledge.



I would also like to add something else for you to consider.  If you're going to be saving all the shed hair to re-purpose for later, you might want to cut the bulb off of all the hairs.  Otherwise, your locks will look like you have dandruff and lint in them even though you don't.

Also, try to keep them as flat as possible and separated so they don't tangle on themselves wherever you're storing them.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Nov 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I would also like to add something else for you to consider.  If you're going to be saving all the shed hair to re-purpose for later, you might want to cut the bulb off of all the hairs.  Otherwise, your locks will look like you have dandruff and lint in them even though you don't.
> 
> Also, try to keep them as flat as possible and separated so they don't tangle on themselves wherever you're storing them.


That is an excellent tip. I can't even picture myself going through that tedious action of cutting bulbs off. I put the hair in sandwich bags .

I can just dye the hair black to hide bulbs .


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 21, 2018)

I Am So Blessed said:


> That is an excellent tip. I can't even picture myself going through that tedious action of cutting bulbs off. I put the hair in sandwich bags .
> 
> I can just dye the hair black to hide bulbs .



 True.... Just try to keep them as flat as possible.  Remember natural hair is like a trellis and it wraps around itself, neighboring hairs, and anything else in its path.  Otherwise you will have to separate and untangle twice.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 21, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 438203 Here are the pics of my newborns:  (maybe). I can’t tell yet if they posted or not. I’ll probably come back later and have 10 giant pictures...LOL!
> I am failing on my picture upload. I’m going to get it done, though!
> I DID IT!  I finally got the pic to upload!



Yayy!!! They look so shiney and moisturized! How many coils do you have?


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm watching one of Desiree Marie's videos this morning.  I saw this video last week, and I didn't realize that she actually started with braidlocks but decided to take those down and start over with two strand twists.
> 
> 
> I'm watching this video now, and I really like this pin curl style she has.
> ...



No way really?!?! I had no idea that was her mom!!


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I was playing around with my hair before I tied it up for bed Friday night trying to execute a style idea I had in my head.  I was going to try the style yesterday but it turned into this instead.  I think it still came out cute.
> 
> View attachment 438059 View attachment 438061 View attachment 438063
> 
> ...


Your hair is looking good!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Yayy!!! They look so shiney and moisturized! How many coils do you have?


 Thanks. I somewhere between 75 and 80. I home they are not too small when they mature.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 22, 2018)

Hiya ladies!

Here's a little bit of my background story: I stopped relaxing in October 2005 and did the big chop in november 2006. Ever since then, I've been natural. Lately I've been thinking about locking my hair, women like Bronzegoddess on YouTube are my main inspiration. 

Last week I tried my hand at finger coils and was very pleased with the results: 















The only thing stopping me right now, is that I would first like. to remedy my dandruff situation, before going forth with the idea. Also, I'm debating whether I should start with my semi long hair or really cut it off, rock something like this for a while and go from there:






Can't wait for you ladies' input. I was starting to get fed up with my natural hair journey, but these new plans are giving me life again .


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 22, 2018)

Just took down my mini twists. And I have learned a few things:
1. My hair was already starting at the root.  I had no idea it would do that do fast. I had them in 4 weeks. 
2.  Detangling all this hair is something I really don’t want to do anymore. I like to look at loose natural hair but I’m coming to the place I don’t have to have it for me right now. 
3. Cantu apple cider root rinse is the truth. It lifts everything off the scalp. 

I initially wanted to do 4 more sets of twists to perfect my foundation but that’s totally gone now. I think I only have two more times in me. My parting was sloppy last time and I had no grid. I’ll practice that with this set. 
I’m a bit afraid of the oncoming frizziness andfuzz. That’s my last mental hurdle.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 22, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Your hair is looking good!!



Thank you!  I've been having a rough couple of days.  Yesterday I couldn't stop looking at my hair in the sunlight.  I would have taken some pics, but I was in a Lyft and I didn't know how my driver would have felt about that or felt some type of way about me doing that.    So I had planned to go back outside and take some pics in the sunlight after I got home, because I never realized how different they look in natural light from the sun and not just inside with flash.

Well, I couldn't do that either.  I accidentally left my phone in the driver's car.  (facepalm)....I was completely panic stricken after I realized it must have been in his car.  But he did return it to me yesterday evening, and now all is well.  

I didn't go outside today because I spent the better part of the morning and afternoon preparing my plant-based Thanksgiving dinner.  I will try to go outside tomorrow and take some pics of my hair in direct sunlight.


mz.rae said:


> No way really?!?! I had no idea that was her mom!!



Me neither....I was watching some of her videos the other day after I found out.  I haven't even made it to her hair videos but I was admiring her locks in the lifestyle videos I saw.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 22, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> Just took down my mini twists. And I have learned a few things:
> *1. My hair was already starting at the root.  I had no idea it would do that do fast. I had them in 4 weeks. *
> 2.  Detangling all this hair is something I really don’t want to do anymore. I like to look at loose natural hair but I’m coming to the place I don’t have to have it for me right now.
> 3. Cantu apple cider root rinse is the truth. It lifts everything off the scalp.
> ...



Girl!    I tried to tell you they would lock fast....especially if you were wetting and rinsing them frequently.  That's why I asked you if you were sure you wanted to do that many sets of mini twists before you made your decision to put your starter twists in.  It looks like you got some good information with this last set, judging from your post.

I think you should use the next two sets to really perfect it, with the focus on this being the last set so you don't have to do another set, unless you really want to. That way, you can go ahead and just chill knowing you have the perfect foundation in place for your locks.  Make sure that when you do the very last set to start your locks that you are well-rested, have a full stomach, and are in a good mood.  You definitely don't want to get impatient or frustrated.  That negative energy will get caught in your hair.  Take breaks if you need to and if you're tired, listen to your body.  There's nothing wrong with coming to a stopping point if you need to and then picking back up where you left off the next day to finish up.

I think with time you will learn to embrace and love the fuzziness and frizz.  But if you never get to that place of acceptance, there's always headbands, headwraps, ponytails, updo's and hairpins for that.  

If it helps, someone on FB posted a while back that we shouldn't feel unattractive after we start locks, (even though a lot of times as black women, our beauty is tied to our hair) because our faces have not changed and we've always been beautiful.  It's just our hair that is going through changes.  I hope that helps you find peace and comfort in your choices.  Remember that when the frizz and fuzz is disrespectful and your hair is doing the most.    


And you will love the day when you no longer have to worry about detangling your hair and you can just relax after a wash.  I would love to see pics whenever you're comfortable sharing!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 22, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 438203 Here are the pics of my newborns:  (maybe). I can’t tell yet if they posted or not. I’ll probably come back later and have 10 giant pictures...LOL!
> I am failing on my picture upload. I’m going to get it done, though!
> I DID IT!  I finally got the pic to upload!



Girl, you better WORK!!!!!  Your starter locks look so good and that precision with the tightness of those coils is on point!  I love how the one coil down near the nape with the salt and pepper hair looks puffy like it's already starting to bud.   

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 22, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Hiya ladies!
> 
> Here's a little bit of my background story: I stopped relaxing in October 2005 and did the big chop in november 2006. Ever since then, I've been natural. Lately I've been thinking about locking my hair, women like Bronzegoddess on YouTube are my main inspiration.
> 
> ...



Hey there!  Those coils look good on you.  Do you still have them in, or did you take them out?  This thread has some good tips about how to address dandruff/scalp issues.  I think you should start with your long hair with your method of choice, which seems like finger coils.  Otherwise, if you were to start with a short cut like the one you posted, your hair will continue to shrink and condense through the locking process, which may leave you frustrated and regretting the fact that you cut off  your hair first to start locks.  Also, you might not like the varying lengths all over if you were to start your locks after a cut like that.

But if you feel like you need to do more with your hair before you commit to locks, then by all means, go ahead and have one last hurrah and cut your hair into that style and rock it until you're really ready to start locks.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## simplycee (Nov 22, 2018)

I can’t wait until I no longer have to braid and band my locs in order to wash them. I really shouldn’t complain because this is the lowest amount of maintenance I’ve ever had to do on my natural hair. SL have me on a whole new level of lazy.  No more marathon wash, deep con and detangling sessions. But I still don’t want to b&b.  Every time I consider doing my own retightenings I remember I have 550+ locs . I get on some act right real quick.


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 23, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Hey there!  Those coils look good on you.  *Do you still have them in, or did you take them out?  This thread has some good tips about how to address dandruff/scalp issues. * I think you should start with your long hair with your method of choice, which seems like finger coils.  Otherwise, if you were to start with a short cut like the one you posted, your hair will continue to shrink and condense through the locking process, which may leave you frustrated and regretting the fact that you cut off  your hair first to start locks.  Also, you might not like the varying lengths all over if you were to start your locks after a cut like that.
> 
> *But if you feel like you need to do more with your hair before you commit to locks, then by all means, go ahead and have one last hurrah* and cut your hair into that style and rock it until you're really ready to start locks.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide to do!



Hi @shortycocoa Thank you so much for your input, it's greatly appreciated. No, I don't have the finger coils in anymore, right now I'm sporting a bun. Will be sure to look up those tips on scalp issues . 

Have asked many people about sporting a TWA and indeed, they are advising me not go through with the idea. Not only for the reasons you mentioned above, but also because of my facial features. There are a couple of other hairstyles I would like to rock, before committing to locs, but almost all of them involve braiding/straightening of some kind. 

So once again, thank you for the fast response and happy hair locking to you .


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 23, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Hi @shortycocoa Thank you so much for your input, it's greatly appreciated. No, I don't have the finger coils in anymore, right now I'm sporting a bun. Will be sure to look up those tips on scalp issues .
> 
> Have asked many people about sporting a TWA and indeed, they are advising me not go through with the idea. *Not only for the reasons you mentioned above, but also because of my facial features. There are a couple of other hairstyles I would like to rock, before committing to locs, but almost all of them involve braiding/straightening of some kind. *
> 
> So once again, thank you for the fast response and happy hair locking to you .



Oh, you're welcome!  How long did you keep the coils in?  Did you do any styles when you had them in?  I liked the jewelry you adorned them in as well.  It's good that you realize that you still need some time before you make that (lifetime) commitment to locking.  I think over the years, that's one of the things that held me back the most.  I liked to do different things with my hair and was busy "checking the (loose natural) boxes," so to speak.  Then I got comfortable with my regimen and styling my hair in wash and goes at one point.  But then like @prettywhitty and countless others have also mentioned in this thread, I definitely reached the point where I was TIRED of dealing with detangling my hair.  I needed simplicity for several reasons, and I thought it was a good time to go ahead and start my first journey.

But don't sleep on the fact that you can also do plenty of styles with your locked hair as well.  We have also discussed styling in this thread and have posted a few videos with style ideas.  I keep remembering that I can do just about any style that a loose natural can do, if I choose to.  It might come out a different way and I may have to use different methods to achieve it, but it can be done.  And let me tell you, my mind was BLOWN back then when my SL consultant told me that those could be flatironed.  I actually saw her flat iron her mom's SLs once and I was impressed.  

I'm not sure what those people meant by talking about your facial features in terms of rocking a TWA, but from where I'm standing, all I see is a beautiful woman that would look even more beautiful with a TWA.  So tell those haters bye!!!  

They may also be projecting their thoughts and feelings about their own hair and insecurities on to you.  Don't let them rain on your parade!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 23, 2018)

Earlier in the thread I mentioned I was watching S. Epatha Merkerson on an episode of Chicago Med and her lock bun.  I was trying to find a clip of her in the particular episode on YouTube because the styles looked better on TV.  This is the best clip I have been able to find:


and here are some still photos:





In the latest episode that aired last week (it didn't air this week and will be back December 5th) she was rocking a mean mid 1990's French roll.  I was pleasantly surprised to see her bring that back and with locks!







This is her in yet another episode with a French braid (Please correct me if I'm wrong)....I forgot she had her hair styled this way in that episode.



Whoever is styling her hair on this show now has definitely stepped up their game!  I was tired of seeing her with them just straight and down, no style.  Somebody needs to show them how to do a proper roller set on her locks, though.    And I would love to see her rocking a nasty braidout!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Earlier in the thread I mentioned I was watching S. Epatha Merkerson on an episode of Chicago Med and her lock bun.  I was trying to find a clip of her in the particular episode on YouTube because the styles looked better on TV.  This is the best clip I have been able to find:
> 
> 
> and here are some still photos:
> ...



Wow, her locs look so long and lush. I remember her locs being a lot shorter. She has also lost some weight. I love the color


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 23, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Wow, her locs look so long and lush. I remember her locs being a lot shorter. She has also lost some weight. I love the color



I remember her shorter locks from years ago also...that's why when she started acting on Chicago Med I was definitely taking notice that her hair has blossomed over the years.  I like how pronounced and subtle the hair color can be, depending on the style she has them in and the lighting.  I never really paid much attention to her weight before, but she did look extra slim in one of those suits.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 23, 2018)

simplycee said:


> I can’t wait until I no longer have to braid and band my locs in order to wash them. *I really shouldn’t complain because this is the lowest amount of maintenance *I’ve ever had to do on my natural hair. *SL have me on a whole new level of lazy. * No more marathon wash, deep con and detangling sessions. *But I still don’t want to b&b.  Every time I consider doing my own retightenings I remember I have 550+ locs . I get on some act right real quick.*



@ the bolded....  

I was the same way when I had mine, so I feel your pain.  That's why I was all the way in my feelings times two when I was doing all that braiding and banding before washing and my hair was STILL bunching.  Hang in there, though.  The first finish line (defined as the point when your consultant tells you that you can stop braiding and banding) is near.  Maybe you should ask her about a general timeline on all of that and then ask her where you are in relation to the timeline.  That might appease you a little bit.  And with 550+ locks, that act right would have found me real quick, too.   

I tip my hat to all the ladies who be having 700+ locks...cause ain't no way!  I was struggling every time I had to retighten my 326, and it sure seemed like the time would pass extra quick in between retightenings when I was doing it myself, vs. dragging on when I was seeing my consultant.  That really got on my nerves.

ETA:  I just read an interview with Dr. Cornwell.  I didn't realize she only has 550 Sisterlocks.  I always thought she probably had 800-1000.   

https://www.blackbeautyandhair.com/sisterly-love/


----------



## simplycee (Nov 23, 2018)

@shortycocoa I’m so happy I don’t have bunching but I was going to buy that tool to have on hand just in case. My loctician does not braid my hair at my retightening appointments. She does section and band the ends though. She will not let me do that though.  

I have a LOT of hair. My loctician told me at my consult that I would have at minimum 500 and she knew that I would need more than 3 days  for install. What I didn’t know was that I have 3 different textures in various parts of my hair. So b&b will be a part of my wash routine for probably the next 6+ months ....past my 1 year mark due to texture. 

I’m really, REALLY hoping that shrinkage will be less of an issue as my hair locks, especially in the front where my growth appears to be the slowest.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 23, 2018)

simplycee said:


> @shortycocoa I’m so happy I don’t have bunching but I was going to buy that tool to have on hand just in case. My loctician does not braid my hair at my retightening appointments. She does section and band the ends though. She will not let me do that though.
> 
> I have a LOT of hair. My loctician told me at my consult that I would have at minimum 500 and she knew that I would need more than 3 days  for install. What I didn’t know was that I have 3 different textures in various parts of my hair. So b&b will be a part of my wash routine for probably the next 6+ months ....past my 1 year mark due to texture.
> 
> I’m really, REALLY hoping that shrinkage will be less of an issue as my hair locks, especially in the front where my growth appears to be the slowest.



Are you talking about the large Sisterlocks tool?  I hated that thing!  My consultant had to use that after she lost her small Sisterlocks tool during one of my retightenings and I hated how it made my hairline look.  So when you go for a retightening, does your consultant also wash your hair?  Is that where the sectioning and banding the ends come in?  I think I was doing something like just banding along each section before washing but even then my hair was doing the same thing so I stopped that, too.

I think I remember you talking about the different hair textures and how long you would have to braid and band earlier in the thread.  It's also interesting to see how shrinkage affects each person's locks differently.  My consultant had some crazy shrinkage.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 23, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Girl, you better WORK!!!!!  Your starter locks look so good and that precision with the tightness of those coils is on point!  I love how the one coil down near the nape with the salt and pepper hair looks puffy like it's already starting to bud.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks!  I love the salt and pepper color!  This thread is giving me life! It wouldn’t surprise me if they didn’t loc in a month. My hair is super coily except for the top front.  I’m taking frequent pics to document this journey.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 23, 2018)

Today is my 7 month lockaversary!  DS 2 will be at his 2 month point on Monday.  Right now he's 4 weeks past his first retightening, and I am really tempted to retighten now and not wait another two weeks.  I'm going to try to wait it out, though.

I also tried a couple more styles this past week, but I didn't take pics of the second style due to an emergency with DS 2 I had to handle taking precedence.  I've been meaning to ask, does anyone want to do a style challenge with me for the month of December?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 23, 2018)

Desiree Marie got engaged!  I'm so happy for her!


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 24, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh, you're welcome!  *How long did you keep the coils in?  Did you do any styles when you had them in?*  I liked the jewelry you adorned them in as well.  *It's good that you realize that you still need some time before you make that (lifetime) commitment to locking.*  I think over the years, that's one of the things that held me back the most.  I liked to do different things with my hair and was busy "checking the (loose natural) boxes," so to speak.  Then I got comfortable with my regimen and styling my hair in wash and goes at one point.  But then like @prettywhitty and countless others have also mentioned in this thread, I definitely reached the point where I was TIRED of dealing with detangling my hair.  I needed simplicity for several reasons, and I thought it was a good time to go ahead and start my first journey.
> 
> But don't sleep on the fact that you can also do plenty of styles with your locked hair as well.  We have also discussed styling in this thread and have posted a few videos with style ideas.  I keep remembering that I can do just about any style that a loose natural can do, if I choose to.  It might come out a different way and I may have to use different methods to achieve it, but it can be done.  And let me tell you, my mind was BLOWN back then when my SL consultant told me that those could be flatironed.  I actually saw her flat iron her mom's SLs once and I was impressed.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your support, it truly means a lot. I will surely take the time, starting next year, to read this entire thread. I did not keep them in for very long. Partially because a salty lady at my job made some mean comments, but also because I'm dealing with porosity on some parts of my hair. Which means that on certain areas, the coils wouldn't hold sorta say. Don't know how to remedy this problem just yet. 

And indeed you're right, I need to think long and hard about this lifetime commitment, but I L-O-V-E making lifetime commitments with my hair. But I'll be sure to inform myself extremely well and then go for it. I watched a lady here make jokes about the preconceived notions people have of her, because she sports locs. Not sure if I'd be able to see the humor in it and grow thick skin, I'm rather sensitive in that regard. Any tips on that? TIA.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you so much for your support, it truly means a lot. I will surely take the time, starting next year, to read this entire thread. *I did not keep them in for very long. Partially because a salty lady at my job made some mean comments, but also because I'm dealing with porosity on some parts of my hair. *Which means that on certain areas, the coils wouldn't hold sorta say. Don't know how to remedy this problem just yet.
> 
> And indeed you're right, I need to think long and hard about this lifetime commitment, but I L-O-V-E making lifetime commitments with my hair. But I'll be sure to inform myself extremely well and then go for it. .*I watched a lady here make jokes about the preconceived notions people have of her, because she sports locs. Not sure if I'd be able to see the humor in it and grow thick skin, I'm rather sensitive in that regard. Any tips on that? TIA.*



Wait, what???  In this thread or another thread on the board?  Because I didn't get that from any of the posts in this thread.

I'm sorry you're going through that and dealing with these issues and ignorance.  People always ask me about this, and I always tell them building confidence can be hard.  It's hard, but it's necessary.  It's twice as hard to build self-confidence when you come from an environment where no one has laid the groundwork to help you build confidence in yourself. 

So with that being said, positive affirmations are good to use and do.  If you Google the terms 'positive affirmations to build self-confidence' there is so much there.  Take what you need and leave the rest.

Certain songs also help.  I know when Erykah Badu dropped "Mama's Gun" and I had a chance to listen to it,  "Cleva" became and still is one of my favorite songs from that album.  That whole album is fire, but "Cleva" really spoke to me in terms of the negative things people may see, but there's beauty in all those negative things and it's up to us to bring it out. 

The greater message that I took from that is that even if others don't accept me, it's okay because I accept me.  Others don't have to see my beauty but as long as I see it, that's ok.  But I'm not going to let them win and put myself down to make them feel better.


I love "Just The Way You Are" by Bruno Mars also.  


There are messages in each of those songs, but you have to be open (heart and mind) to receiving it.

I said it in this thread before, but I will say it again:  keep in mind that a lot of times people won't compliment you on something, such as your hair (since we're talking about hair, but it can be anything) for several reasons that have absolutely nothing to do with you or your choices.    There have been plenty of times I have been guilty of this in the past.  I will want to compliment someone on something, but I just don't say anything and let the moment pass. I have stopped doing that over the past couple years, though.  That's just one example, but there are countless other examples I can discuss.  

Looking at images of women who have locks is also an amazing tool.   I have said it before in this thread, but I immerse myself in images of locks and converse with like-minded women every day on social media.  

If you like poetry (and even if you don't  get into "Ego Tripping" by Nikki Giovanni.  I love her work.  


And of course this is one of my favorite episodes and scenes from "A Different World":


Black women are so beautiful.  WE are beautiful!  

I know I said a lot here, but I can go on with more ideas in another post if you'd like.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2018)

Maracujá said:


> Thank you so much for your support, it truly means a lot. I will surely take the time, starting next year, to read this entire thread. I did not keep them in for very long. Partially because a salty lady at my job made some mean comments, but also because I'm dealing with porosity on some parts of my hair. Which means that on certain areas, the coils wouldn't hold sorta say. Don't know how to remedy this problem just yet.



When you did those coils, what product(s) did you use, if any? It could have been that the product(s) you used were not compatible with your hair or didn't provide enough hold.  After product, environment and technique could have also been the culprits.  If you decide to do another set, try using a different product to see if that helps.  If you just want neat coils and don't want to give in to locks just yet, then consider environment (moisture).  Keep your hair covered in all environments that are extremely wet, humid or steamy.  Of course, when you're ready to acquiesce to the journey of developing your locks, all of these things will work in your favor and you should welcome them with open arms.

I won't speak on your technique, because from my vantage point, it looked like your technique was good.  I will say that with longer hair it can be harder to maintain tension and as time progresses they loosen up due to the factors I mentioned.  (moisture).  The only tip I have for that is to retwist the loose parts of the coil using a little bit of whatever product you started them with so that they match the rest, in order to maintain that neat aesthetic look that you want. 

But when you start locks, those loose places in your coils are usually the places where your hair will start to bud and for shed hairs to start to collect and attach themselves to in order to form your locks.  I find this to also be true when locks are started with two-strand twists, so I did not disturb those places in my own locks or DS 2's locks very much, unless it was severe.  (e.g. the whole lock came undone and needed to be redone.)  I hope that helps!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 24, 2018)

@shortycocoa You are da BOM!  I love reading your posts in this thread. You are so positive and reassuring and you’re a wealth of information.  Black girls rock!  You rock out LOUD!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> @shortycocoa You are da BOM!  I love reading your posts in this thread. You are so positive and reassuring and you’re a wealth of information.  Black girls rock!  You rock out LOUD!



Awwwww...thanks my LHCF sister!  I appreciate that.  I love that last sentiment.  Sometimes I have to force myself to back up a little bit because the way my verbosity is set up, I'm  surprised this thread ain't 500 pages.    But your post gave me the reassurance to continue rocking out loud!


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 24, 2018)

I’ve put in a second set of twists. Parts are much better this time. They are also much smaller. I’m pretty sure I have 200 or more. But I can’t imagine making them smaller... or taking them down. We will see how I feel in a few weeks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> I’ve put in a second set of twists. Parts are much better this time. They are also much smaller. I’m pretty sure I have 200 or more. But I can’t imagine making them smaller... or taking them down. We will see how I feel in a few weeks.



Yaaaaaaasssss!!!!!  This sounds like it's extremely close to what you initially wanted in terms of a set of starter locks.  If you ask me, it just might be the birthdate of your locks.  You should count them when you have time.  Did you count the twists in all the previous sets you did?   Do you mind posting a pic?  I'm so curious to see what they look like!  

Don't make them too small because one, they will thicken up and two, you might have to combine them later on if they're too small to stand alone or if they don't thicken to be the size you want on their own.  Lastly, it can be a lot of work separating them after a wash and keeping them from marrying.  The smaller they are, the more potential for that to happen, so you have to really be on point with that, as well as maintenance.  

 I know you said you are going to use a loctician for maintaining the new growth, but that person won't be around everytime you wash, rinse or wet your hair.  Just something else to consider.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2018)

I saw this style in a FB post this morning, which led me to this woman's YouTube (NaturalBeauty0214) to learn how to do it.  She got me wanting to go ahead and order some pipe cleaners so I can be ready to try this style after my locks mature some more.

Here's the video:


Her hair is just beautiful!


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 24, 2018)

@shortycocoa i have 176.  I’d post a pic but I have no idea how to do that. 
​


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 24, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> View attachment 438365
> 
> I saw this style in a FB post this morning, which led me to this woman's YouTube (NaturalBeauty0214) to learn how to do it.  She got me wanting to go ahead and order some pipe cleaners so I can be ready to try this style after my locks mature some more.
> 
> ...


Aw man!  I love this. I can’t wait until my babies are adults!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> @shortycocoa i have 176.  I’d post a pic but I have no idea how to do that.
> ​



Cool!  That's a little less than 200, but still a good number.  When you go to create a post, click the 'upload a file' button below the box where you would type your text.  Then pick the picture you want to upload.  Once the picture loads, you can either choose to upload a thumbnail or a full image.

Once you've made your choice, the thumbnail or full image will appear in the reply box along with your text, if any.  Then hit the 'post reply' button to publish your post to the thread.


----------



## bubbles12345 (Nov 25, 2018)

How would you describe her locs in terms of type, size and number? (If you needed to tell a loctician what kind of locs you want).



shortycocoa said:


> View attachment 438365
> 
> I saw this style in a FB post this morning, which led me to this woman's YouTube (NaturalBeauty0214) to learn how to do it.  She got me wanting to go ahead and order some pipe cleaners so I can be ready to try this style after my locks mature some more.
> 
> ...


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 25, 2018)

bubbles12345 said:


> How would you describe her locs in terms of type, size and number? (If you needed to tell a loctician what kind of locs you want).



I checked out her channel she says she started with 120 something and combined them to 63


----------



## bubbles12345 (Nov 25, 2018)

Random question...if I get locs I would love to wear them in twists, flat twists, knots, and/or some curled/wavy style (pipe cleaners, rollers, etc.) or updo style like 90%+ of the time. Is this realistic? Or is this too much manipulation for locs? Would it be too much work to keep up this look?
Not sure if this matters but I have 4c hair, high density, high porosity and medium/fine strands.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 25, 2018)

bubbles12345 said:


> How would you describe her locs in terms of type, size and number? (If you needed to tell a loctician what kind of locs you want).



I would say pencil sized or a little bit smaller than a pencil, and I haven't checked to see if she has a video of how she started them or if she talks about how she started them, but I can see a clear distinct two-strand twist pattern in some of her locks.  So I'm going to go out on a limb and say that's how she started them.  Number, that's a hard one.  I guess you would just tell the loctician how many you wanted and then he or she would work it out depending on the characteristics of your hair and how you wanted them started.  If I had to guess, I would have said she had about 140-150, but I could be wrong.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 25, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I checked out her channel she says she started with 120 something and combined them to 63



Oh wow!  See, I was all the way wrong.   I'll have to check that video out.  She mentioned in a different video that she cut them but she's starting a second set.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 25, 2018)

bubbles12345 said:


> Random question...if I get locs I would love to wear them in twists, flat twists, knots, and/or some curled/wavy style (pipe cleaners, rollers, etc.) or updo style like 90%+ of the time. Is this realistic? Or is this too much manipulation for locs? Would it be too much work to keep up this look?
> Not sure if this matters but I have 4c hair, high density, high porosity and medium/fine strands.



I'm not sure if it's realistic based on everyday styling, but whether it's realistic for you (personal you) is going to depend specifically on your lifestyle, dedication, and time constraints.  If you lead a busy life and or career or have other demanding obligations in your life and don't have a lot of time or don't want to devote a lot of time to styling, I would say no, it's not realistic.  

But if there's somewhere in your schedule where you have blocks and periods of downtime, I'd say you could easily fit in time to do maybe one style a week/4 styles a month.  If you are worried about too much manipulation, you can always opt for 2 elaborate styles a month and then 2 low-maintenance styles a month.  

Just make sure the styles aren't too tight and tension on your scalp and along your hairline won't cause any issues down the line.  I think it's less work to keep up styles like braidouts/twistouts on locks, and the pipecleaner curls or rod styles because you only have to put the time in to set them on the rollers and then after that taking them down and the hair will pretty much stay that way until you wet it again.

Also, consider the fact that with those types of styles, you're basically getting two (or more) styles in one because the pipecleaner roller set can be worn like a style until you decide to take them down, as well as the braids and twists you set your locks into for the braidout or twistout style.  Then there's the various styles you can get out of your hair once you do the braidout/twistout besides just wearing them down.

Based on the hair characteristics you mentioned, I think you should be ok.  With you having fine strands, I would suggest just making sure you keep your hair strong and also don't braid or pull too tight when you do the styles you mentioned, especially the knots and things like that.

I've seen lots of people on FB discuss that they use styles to preserve the longevity of a retwist, (especially updo's) so I also think this wouldn't be an issue but just take the things I mentioned into consideration when making your decision.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 25, 2018)

I keep trying to upload the pic following the directions mentioned upthread but this pic won’t load. I’ll post another later. 
I did separate some larger twists to smaller ones so I’m probably around 180 something.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 25, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> I keep trying to upload the pic following the directions mentioned upthread but this pic won’t load. I’ll post another later.
> I did separate some larger twists to smaller ones so I’m probably around 180 something.



Hmmmm....you might have to keep trying again later, resize it or use one of the third-party options some of the other ladies mentioned earlier.  Are you sure you didn't get logged out due to inactivity before you tried to post?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 25, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> I keep trying to upload the pic following the directions mentioned upthread but this pic won’t load. I’ll post another later.
> I did separate some larger twists to smaller ones so I’m probably around 180 something.


Keep trying. I had the exact same problem. I think the site prevents the uploads sometimes. Mine eventually worked.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2018)

Hellllloooooo!!!  How is everyone doing?  I'm counting the days until my retwist Saturday.  I'm really praying this loctician can get me all the way together lol.  I will be one month in on Friday


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 26, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hellllloooooo!!!  How is everyone doing?  I'm counting the days until my retwist Saturday.  I'm really praying this loctician can get me all the way together lol.  I will be one month in on Friday



Hi @FlawedBeauty!  I know you are counting those days down like nobody's business... Saturday will be here before you know it and then you will be flexing with your fresh retwist. 

I attempted another style this morning but again, it didn't come out like I planned.    I was trying to do a high lock puff with a few locks down in the back on each side, or just the ones on the very bottom.

I have come to the following conclusions:

My hair is thick, but not that thick to support a lock puff.  I'm also thinking that maybe it needs to be a little longer first.   But not too long, because as my hair gets longer, I probably won't be able to do that style unless it's a curly set.  Otherwise it's just a high ponytail and that wasn't the look I was going for. 

I might keep trying....this is the second time I have tried that style and both times it didn't work out.

I still wanted a different style, so I ended up with this half up, half down look instead.  I'm happy with it.  I was feeling myself and my frizzy high ponytail!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Hi @FlawedBeauty!  I know you are counting those days down like nobody's business... Saturday will be here before you know it and then you will be flexing with your fresh retwist.
> 
> I attempted another style this morning but again, it didn't come out like I planned.    I was trying to do a high lock puff with a few locks down in the back on each side, or just the ones on the very bottom.
> 
> ...



Lol your hair looks good!  Do you palm roll or freeform?  I can't recall what you had said.  I had to wash again today.  I can't be sitting around trying to stretch washes just because.  It leads to me scratching my scalp bloody   I'm going to do more harm than good so from this point on I'm going to be listening to my hair the same way I did when I was loose natural.  I was trying to wait until she washed at the retwist but I couldnt take it.  I feel 100% better again, no more of this waiting nonsense.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 26, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hellllloooooo!!!  How is everyone doing?  I'm counting the days until my retwist Saturday.  I'm really praying this loctician can get me all the way together lol.  I will be one month in on Friday


I’m right behind you. I’m only a week in though. Please post pics. I love seeing the process and the stages.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 26, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m right behind you. I’m only a week in though. Please post pics. I love seeing the process and the stages.



I'm definitely going to post a before and after.  I can't wait to see my first bud, it's going to be so exciting lol.  Oh, and your coils look great btw!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Lol your hair looks good!  Do you palm roll or freeform?  I can't recall what you had said.  I had to wash again today.  I can't be sitting around trying to stretch washes just because.  It leads to me scratching my scalp bloody   I'm going to do more harm than good so from this point on I'm going to be listening to my hair the same way I did when I was loose natural.  I was trying to wait until she washed at the retwist but I couldnt take it.  I feel 100% better again, no more of this waiting nonsense.



Thank you!  I interlock.  I know you didn't ask me all this, but I'm going to explain anyway just in case it will help someone else, and just to give more background and information about my technique and how I'm developing my locks.

I use a 4 pt. rotation normally, but sometimes I only do a 3 pt. rotation on some locks.  Mostly because I don't like how my hair lays when I go south and that's the last rotation.  So when I know that I'm getting to the last rotation I will skip south and just do the next rotation that's going to allow my hair to lay in the direction I want it to lay.  So for example, If I had a lock that needed to be retightened, I would go north, east, west, and then north again.  I don't always go that way; I was providing an example for you to follow.  Plus, I switch it up all the time because my hair usually tells me which way I need to go.

If I happen to miscalculate how many rotations my hair needs to be tightened to the roots and I do go south, I just correct it by easing my hair out of that rotation and then doing the rotation I need to do (which is usually north and sometimes I even do directions like northeast or northwest to close, even though those directions aren't typically a part of the rotation patterns.)  I learned to do that back when I had Sisterlocks also and I was doing my own retightenings.  

I tried to post more pics than that (I had at least 4 I was going to post) but I kept getting an error message trying to post the last 2 so I just charged it to the game.  There were a couple retightenings when I would wrap some of the frizzy hairs near the bottom of the lock around the tips of the lock but I haven't done that at the last retightening.  I was really only doing it to get all the hair at the tip of some of the locks (mostly my fatties ) to fit through my plastic yarn needle, but since I have gotten super proficient with my coil-less safety pin to retighten those locks, I quit doing that.   I also stopped doing that because usually after a couple washes, the hairs come out of that formation.  And plus, I like my frizz.  

I don't freeform, but it seems like my retightenings are getting further apart than what I originally started from, and I'm ok with that. 

And you are doing the right thing!!!!  Wash your hair when you feel you need it, not based off of some arbitrary schedule.  And whatever you do, don't sit there in agony wreaking havoc on your scalp.  Remember what we have been saying about water and moisture.  Water is your best friend when you have natural hair, and especially locks.  Washing and wetting frequently will help the hair lock faster.  Also, remember that I told you frequent water and moisture will help regulate your scalp issues.  And locks thrive in a healthy, clean scalp.  So get your wash on!  

Even if it's just a gentle wash or a water only wash or a scalp rinse your hair will benefit.  Don't forget that.  *Listen to your hair and she will respond in kind.*


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm really liking this try to do more things with my hair kick that I'm on.  So this morning, I put some beads on some of my locks.  I'm in the middle of DS 2'S Physical Therapy session so after his therapist leaves I can take some pics and then come back and post.

This morning I also washed his hair since he was overdue for a cleanser wash.  ( I alternate water washes and cleanser washes for us.)  I took some lint out but he still has some lint that seems to be imbedded into his locks that I will have to work a little harder to get out.  I almost retightened his hair this morning but I fought the urge to.  Still planning on doing it next week.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm really liking this try to do more things with my hair kick that I'm on.  So this morning, I put some beads on some of my locks.  I'm in the middle of DS 2'S Physical Therapy session so after his therapist leaves I can take some pics and then come back and post.
> 
> This morning I also washed his hair since he was overdue for a cleanser wash.  ( I alternate water washes and cleanser washes for us.)  I took some lint out but he still has some lint that seems to be imbedded into his locks that I will have to work a little harder to get out.  I almost retightened his hair this morning but I fought the urge to.  Still planning on doing it next week.



Next wash I'm thinking of doing a tea rinse for moisture.  I'm a bit worried about just using water for my hair as it tends to make it feel more dry once it dries, and I used to use creamy leave ins but I know that is a no go now.  I don't want to start this journey with you dry hair and end up with broken locks


----------



## Guinan (Nov 27, 2018)

My loc consult is tomorrow!!! 2wks just flew by. I know the grid and size that I want. And I have pics. Is there anything else I need for tomorrow? Any questions I should ask?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 27, 2018)

Guinan said:


> My loc consult is tomorrow!!! 2wks just flew by. I know the grid and size that I want. And I have pics. Is there anything else I need for tomorrow? Any questions I should ask?


  Are you getting sisterlocs or traditional?


----------



## Guinan (Nov 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Are you getting sisterlocs or traditional?



Traditional but small. Somewhere between 200-250 locs.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 27, 2018)

ETA: @Guinan 

Yay!  I'll be rooting for you.  It sounds like you are extremely prepared already.  I would say just keep the things in mind we already discussed so you can ask about that.

Also, make sure you understand what you are paying for and that there won't be any bait and switch going on in terms of what you paid for and what you expect.

So for example, make sure you explicitly tell them what you want with the pictures to support your vision.  It helps to also go with your hair down or easily accessible so the loctician can evaluate your hair in terms of thickness, length, etc. so they can also set their expectations.

So if your hair is in a style, be prepared to take it down.  The loctician may not do all that for you.  Same goes for your actual install appointment for when they put your starter locks in.  Any extra work they have to do outside of the normal install will put them behind and they may bill you for it.

Better yet, ask them how you (mainly your hair) should present on the day you get your locks put in.  I started my own locks this second time around, so I can't give you any insight into what to expect there.  The other ladies might be able to chime in on that aspect.

I don't know if traditional locticians offer certain packages the way Sisterlocks consultants are trained to do, so also keep that in mind.  I said all that to say, they may offer you a shampoo, condition, and then put your locks in for a set price or they may ask you to come with your hair already washed and clean and they're just doing the install part and that service alone may be considerably less.

I washed my hair prior to my SL install the way I was instructed to, and didn't put any conditioner in my hair. 

I braided my hair down into plaits and my consultant asked me to take the braids out when I got to her. I'll admit, I felt some type of way that I had to do that.  But I assumed she would, and that wasn't the case.  I also didn't ask beforehand either.

Also, be sure you ask about the maintenance method they'll be using to maintain your new growth and that they don't stray from that.  If you plan to retwist your new growth, make sure the products they use are products you approve of.  Don't let them put wax or other things that are not good for locks in your hair.

If they're going to be interlocking your new growth, ask what tool they will be using.  You may need to tell them what point rotation you want.  If you don't know, you can ask what they recommend.  They may decide for you based on your hair type and other characteristics.  Or they may ask you to choose after explaining.

Make sure you get an appointment that fits when you want to start your journey.  If for some reason, you aren't comfortable with an appointment that is really far out, or anything else you see or learn while you are there, keep searching.  Don't feel like you have to settle.

A consultation is just that.  No more, no less and no harm, no foul.  _*Pay them for their time, thank them for their time and leave.*_

Also, confirm prices before you pay for anything and make sure they match up with what you were quoted back when you booked the consultation appointment and are fair in regards to what you feel comfortable paying.

Don't put any deposits down until you are sure you want that loctician.  Deposits are usually non-refundable. 

Don't feel pressured to pay the deposit, either, especially if you feel like you have other stylists you want to consider.  Some stylists will have specials and deals to entice you into doing that, but again, make sure it's a good fit for you first.

Lastly, make sure you are on the same page about follow up visits, how to care for your hair in between appointments, etc.

Good luck and I look forward to hearing how it went!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Next wash I'm thinking of doing a tea rinse for moisture.  I'm a bit worried about just using water for my hair as it tends to make it feel more dry once it dries, and I used to use creamy leave ins but I know that is a no go now.  I don't want to start this journey with you dry hair and end up with broken locks



I understand!  I was all about the conditioners and creamy leave-ins both times before I got locks so I see where you're coming from.  Let us know how the tea rinse works for you.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 27, 2018)

I don't know if I have posted her in this thread yet, but her locks are gorgeous!!!!  If I wasn't completely through with handling my hair when I started this set, I certainly would have took my time to do super neat parts.  Her grid is beautiful and I love that size as well.

Kaila J:



This second video is where she started from.  I like the color, but there's something about black that's so classic and timeless.  That's part of what always stops me when I feel like I want color.  I would get something that doesn't require bleach.


@FlawedBeauty I thought of you when I saw this video over the weekend.  This is a perfect example of what we talked about earlier, regarding how large the parts appear even though her locks are small, but after her retightening everything matches up and her parts don't look large and spacey anymore.  You had some concerns about that and I explained that it wouldn't be an issue anymore after your retwist.  Now I have receipts to back up and support what I said.  

ETA:  This is her 4 month update.  Watching this now.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I'm definitely going to post a before and after.  I can't wait to see my first bud, it's going to be so exciting lol.  Oh, and your coils look great btw!


Thanks, I’m loving them more each day.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 27, 2018)

My Harpo who dis woman post of the day... I don't know who this goddess is, but her style is so fresh and her skin.... I need her skin care routine ASAP.  And those locks....what a transformation!!!

Tanaja RaShon:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!  I'll be rooting for you.  It sounds like you are extremely prepared already.  I would say just keep the things in mind we already discussed so you can ask about that.
> 
> Also, make sure you understand what you are paying for and that there won't be any bait and switch going on in terms of what you paid for and what you expect.
> 
> ...


Ma’am, there you go rockin’ out LOUD again. Love it. I read every word.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

My week old babies:
  
Sorry about the picture size


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 27, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> My week old babies:
> View attachment 438497 View attachment 438499 View attachment 438501
> Sorry about the picture size



Alright now!!!  They look so good!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 27, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Traditional but small. Somewhere between 200-250 locs.


A few questions I asked was whether or not she was going to was my hair prior and if that cost was included in the service.  Also what products she will be using.  She will probably tell you all that but just in case she doesn't.  Here's a couple videos that might help.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

Guinan said:


> My loc consult is tomorrow!!! 2wks just flew by. I know the grid and size that I want. And I have pics. Is there anything else I need for tomorrow? Any questions I should ask?


I just want to add my two cents...I’m a newby obviously. The quoted price included shampoo, deep condition, trim and comb coils. She was fabulous. She also gave me good advice about caring for my coils.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> ETA: @Guinan
> 
> Yay!  I'll be rooting for you.  It sounds like you are extremely prepared already.  I would say just keep the things in mind we already discussed so you can ask about that.
> 
> ...


Lol I would have felt some type of way too if I had to take out my own.  Like really ma'am?  Is it that much work lol.  But I would just have to assume it is for some other good reason.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 27, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright now!!!  They look so good!


Thanks lady.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 28, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Lol I would have felt some type of way too if I had to take out my own.  *Like really ma'am?  Is it that much work lol.  But I would just have to assume it is for some other good reason.*



Yeah, I don't know what the reason was, and I didn't ask.  I felt some type of way for a brief moment, and then I chose for it to be over.  I didn't want any negativity to shroud the beginning of my Sisterlock journey, so I didn't dwell on it.  I think part of it was just that she is always super booked and my install was being done over the course of 4 or 5 days, if I remember correctly.  So we were already behind the curve, so to speak, for that reason alone.  That first day I woke up super excited and ready, and I braided my hair down the day before with the intention that that would be the last time I would have to manipulate my loose natural hair.  It was a celebration and a sigh of relief when I finished that last braid.:







So when I got there and took off my scarf and she picked up the comb like she was going to take the braids out then changed her mind after she was about to start undoing the first braid, I was like:







But it's not like I came in with singles or small box braids....I already knew what it was hitting for, so I had my hair in large plaits so it would be easy to undo.  It's been 8 years, but if I remember correctly, after I took the braids out, she combed through my hair again and re-sectioned and parted my hair to establish my grid, then rebraided each section all over again, so that the only section that was out was the section she was working on.  Then each time she finished a section of Sisterlocks she would rebraid those sections to keep them out of the way and move on to the next section of loose hair.

At the time, she said my hair was the longest length install she ever did.  I forgot to tell ya'll but maybe a month or two ago we were chatting on FB and she told me she still uses my pictures in her consultation materials to show prospective clients.  I was surprised.  I forgot that she had asked me if she could use my pictures for that back then.    I asked her if the pics were effective in getting her more clients and she said yes.  So I guess it's a win.  I saw a post she put up yesterday and she cut her SLs.  I was really shocked about that.  It's not quite a Caesar but she has a TWA now.  The cut looks beautiful on her, though.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 28, 2018)

Just finished my consult! The price is 140. I had to pay 20 today for the deposit which will be taken off of the 140. She does use gel but not a lot; I think she uses Joi gel. She assessed my hair and std that my hair was good to go for locs. I told her I wanted them small and at least 200 (I was going to do 250, but that's just too much for me) and she std no problem. She std she considers the size of the head and the density of the hair.

The interesting thing is, I will go to her every 2 wks until my hair buds and then every 3wks and then once the locs are formed it will be every 6wks. 

Every 2wks she will do a gentle spray wash and retwist. She retwist with a homemade oil that she sells. She offers 3 different oils. 

As far as her disposition, she seems really sweet and authentic. I also like that my scalp will be getting cleaned every 2 wks and retwisted. As far as cons, the price is a little high. I was thinking it would only be 100. Another con was that she was almost 30 mins late.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 28, 2018)

Do any of the ingredients in the attached look like they would hinder the loc process?


Guinan said:


> Just finished my consult! The price is 140. I had to pay 20 today for the deposit which will be taken off of the 140. She does use gel but not a lot; I think she uses Joi gel. She assessed my hair and std that my hair was good to go for locs. I told her I wanted them small and at least 200 (I was going to do 250, but that's just too much for me) and she std no problem. She std she considers the size of the head and the density of the hair.
> 
> The interesting thing is, I will go to her every 2 wks until my hair buds and then every 3wks and then once the locs are formed it will be every 6wks.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!!  I was a bit shocked at the price though.  Every two weeks seems a bit excessive to be twisting the hair, especially since budding can take about three months.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 28, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Just finished my consult! The price is 140. I had to pay 20 today for the deposit which will be taken off of the 140. She does use gel but not a lot; I think she uses Joi gel. She assessed my hair and std that my hair was good to go for locs. I told her I wanted them small and at least 200 (I was going to do 250, but that's just too much for me) and she std no problem. She std she considers the size of the head and the density of the hair.
> 
> The interesting thing is, I will go to her every 2 wks until my hair buds and then every 3wks and then once the locs are formed it will be every 6wks.
> 
> ...


Oh I forgot to ask, are you starting with coils, twists, etc....


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 28, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Just finished my consult! The price is 140. I had to pay 20 today for the deposit which will be taken off of the 140. She does use gel but not a lot; I think she uses Joi gel. She assessed my hair and std that my hair was good to go for locs. I told her I wanted them small and at least 200 (I was going to do 250, but that's just too much for me) and she std no problem. She std she considers the size of the head and the density of the hair.
> 
> The interesting thing is, I will go to her every 2 wks until my hair buds and then every 3wks and then once the locs are formed it will be every 6wks.
> 
> ...



It sounds like you had a good consultation overall, but I definitely see some red flags there.

Before I go in I'll start with the positives though.  I've seen a lot of people talk about that particular gel and the people who like it seem to swear by it.  Just pay attention to how your hair reacts to it and make sure it doesn't flake.  I've heard people say it doesn't, but of course you know products react differently on different hair types and in conjunction with other products.

 I'm also glad it seems like her personality and spirit agree with yours.  That's important.  What was the atmosphere of the salon like?

It's good you're going to get frequent washes, but I'm not so sure you should let her retwist every 2 weeks That seems like too much.  Also, what was the price she quoted you for those visits?  Maybe you should just ask her to wash your hair and separate your locks and maybe do a style in lieu of the retwist.  Or just retwist the ones that have unraveled. That could make the price considerably less, but you won't know unless you ask. 

Now, if you want them extremely manicured and small, then sure, but otherwise, it seems like too much.  Sisterlocks don't even get retightened that soon initially and for maintenance.   Are you starting with coils? 

The other things that I made note of were the cost.  On one hand, I agree it seems high, but you have to consider that you want small locks and you want 200 locks.  For those factors alone, I can see why it will cost $140, and if your hair is dense, it's going to take a longer time and labor for her to complete that.  Plus, if you're getting a wash, condition and deep condition before she puts your locks in that might be included in the $140 price tag.

So when you consider those things that may be a good price.  Why did you think it would only be $100?  Did she quote you that initially?  Is there a price list displayed somewhere that indicates that that service is $100 flat, or $100 and up, based on an evaluation of the client's hair? Hopefully you took a picture of it to show her or if she has a website that lists her prices, you can refer to that.  If so, you should make her honor that price and not the $140. (Less the deposit...at least the deposit was reasonable)

Also, ask her if she runs a referral fee program and if you like her work you  can recoup some of the money back by referring clients to her. 

If you still have a problem with the price, continue shopping around until you find someone that will do it for $100.

Her being late was a concern also. Hopefully it doesn't continue but she should respect your time and vice versa.    If it continues and that's a deal breaker, be prepared to part ways with her.

Have you set your install appointment with her yet?  You didn't mention that in your post.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 28, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Do any of the ingredients in the attached look like they would hinder the loc process?
> 
> That's awesome!!  I was a bit shocked at the price though.  Every two weeks seems a bit excessive to be twisting the hair, especially since budding can take about three months.



Same thing I said....but if she's going to her every 2 weeks for a wash and wetting her hair frequently at home, her hair will probably bud sooner than that.  I still wouldn't get the retwist every 2 weeks, that seems like too much.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 28, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Do any of the ingredients in the attached look like they would hinder the loc process?
> 
> That's awesome!!  I was a bit shocked at the price though.  Every two weeks seems a bit excessive to be twisting the hair, especially since budding can take about three months.



Yea, I was shocked about the price too. I was thinking it would be 80-100. Every 2wks is very different but I'm going to do the 2wks initially and if its too much then ill reduce it to once a month.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 28, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Oh I forgot to ask, are you starting with coils, twists, etc....


 Comb coils


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 28, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> It sounds like you had a good consultation overall, but I definitely see some red flags there.
> 
> Before I go in I'll start with the positives though.  I've seen a lot of people talk about that particular gel and the people who like it seem to swear by it.  Just pay attention to how your hair reacts to it and make sure it doesn't flake.  I've heard people say it doesn't, but of course you know products react differently on different hair types and in conjunction with other products.
> 
> ...


Everyone seems high to me because I've been watching too many Damian Walter videos.  He's like the king of locs lol.  I'm on the east coast and at some point I want to fly down to Texas to get him to bless my hair just once  He's extremely popular and he only charges $70 for install which includes wash condition. And it's a flat price no matter if you want 100 or 200 locs.  He says be careful of folks who just trying to take your money by having you come back all the time.  I wish I could find the video.  He could probably easy charge over $100 and people would pay for it.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 28, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> It sounds like you had a good consultation overall, but I definitely see some red flags there.
> 
> Before I go in I'll start with the positives though.  I've seen a lot of people talk about that particular gel and the people who like it seem to swear by it.  Just pay attention to how your hair reacts to it and make sure it doesn't flake.  I've heard people say it doesn't, but of course you know products react differently on different hair types and in conjunction with other products.
> 
> ...



Yes, my install is tommorrow
I don't know where I got 100 from, lol. I was just thinking that for a touch-up, blow dry and style its usually around 100. 

If the retwisting every 2 wks is too much for my hair ill def cut back. I'm curious to see what exactly she will be doing. 

I got the impression that she starts the install with some sort of gel but maintains with only water and oils. She std she doesnt use any waxes or anything from the Jamaican lime product line.

I didn't care for the lateness either . But she did apologize. I just chucked it up to CPT, lol. The atmosphere of salon was nice. They have a mani-pedi section and massage section; so I plan on getting my eyebrows done too. I don't like that its a unisex salon but I'll just have to deal with it. There was a guy that came in upset that some of his locs are thinning and falling out after going to another salon.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 28, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Everyone seems high to me because I've been watching too many Damian Walter videos.  He's like the king of locs lol.  I'm on the east coast and at some point I want to fly down to Texas to get him to bless my hair just once  He's extremely popular and he only charges $70 for install which includes wash condition. And it's a flat price no matter if you want 100 or 200 locs.  *He says be careful of folks who just trying to take your money by having you come back all the time.  I wish I could find the video.  He could probably easy charge over $100 and people would pay for it.*



Exactly!!!  I knew I was forgetting something.  @Guinan this was another thing that concerned me about those frequent visits.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 28, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Yes, my install is tommorrow
> I don't know where I got 100 from, lol. I was just thinking that for a touch-up, blow dry and style its usually around 100.
> 
> If the retwisting every 2 wks is too much for my hair ill def cut back. I'm curious to see what exactly she will be doing.
> ...


I can't wait to see pictures!!!!!  How long is your hair to start?!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 28, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Everyone seems high to me because I've been watching too many Damian Walter videos.  He's like the king of locs lol.  I'm on the east coast and at some point I want to fly down to Texas to get him to bless my hair just once  He's extremely popular and he only charges $70 for install which includes wash condition. And it's a flat price no matter if you want 100 or 200 locs.  He says be careful of folks who just trying to take your money by having you come back all the time.  I wish I could find the video.  He could probably easy charge over $100 and people would pay for it.



I will def ask how much it will cost every two wks. If its 100, then I will def have to pass. I'm going to try it the 1st time but after that probably not


----------



## Guinan (Nov 28, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I can't wait to see pictures!!!!!  How long is your hair to start?!



My hair is about 6 inches


----------



## Guinan (Nov 28, 2018)

BTW... Thanks ladies for all your help! I felt really prepared today with my questions. So for tomorrow I am going to ask: 
1. To see the ingredients in the oil
2. Ask about the every two week retwist. I will ask if she can just do the gentle wash and not the retwist. I am going to try it the 1st time; but if I dont like it, I will just go every 3wks. If she has a problem with that then I will be looking for another loctician. 

I forgot to mention that the loctician doesnt use conditioner. She washes and uses her oils as the conditioner. She said that my hair will never be dry.  

Question: How often should I go in the beginning? Some say 3wks and some say 6wks.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 28, 2018)

Guinan said:


> BTW... Thanks ladies for all your help! I felt really prepared today with my questions. So for tomorrow I am going to ask:
> 1. To see the ingredients in the oil
> 2. Ask about the every two week retwist. I will ask if she can just do the gentle wash and not the retwist. I am going to try it the 1st time; but if I dont like it, I will just go every 3wks. If she has a problem with that then I will be looking for another loctician.
> 
> ...


IDK about the not using conditioner bit.  I'm on the fence as I've read many conficting things on that subject.  Oils do not moisturize so you may want to ask how she plans on putting moisture back into the hair if she is using a drying shampoo.  That is to say that some shampoos are meant to moisturize and condition the hair, and I'm not talking about shampoo and conditioner in one, those are junk imo.  

It also depends on your hair though.  My hair can get extremely dry so I need some type of conditioner.  I like the explanation in this video. Maybe though she just doesn't use conditioner until you are loc'd?  You should see if she believes in conditioner for mature locs.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 28, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Everyone seems high to me because I've been watching too many Damian Walter videos.  He's like the king of locs lol.  I'm on the east coast and at some point I want to fly down to Texas to get him to bless my hair just once  He's extremely popular and he only charges $70 for install which includes wash condition. And it's a flat price no matter if you want 100 or 200 locs.  He says be careful of folks who just trying to take your money by having you come back all the time.  I wish I could find the video.  He could probably easy charge over $100 and people would pay for it.


I watched dozens of his videos. He drives me crazy talking but he is badazz with some locs. He gives great information and his videos show magic right before your eyes.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Guinan said:


> BTW... Thanks ladies for all your help! I felt really prepared today with my questions. So for tomorrow I am going to ask:
> 1. To see the ingredients in the oil
> 2. Ask about the every two week retwist. I will ask if she can just do the gentle wash and not the retwist. I am going to try it the 1st time; but if I dont like it, I will just go every 3wks. If she has a problem with that then I will be looking for another loctician.
> 
> ...


I got comb coils, too. My loctician charged $85 for the wash, DC, trim & coil. My hair is about 10 inches long or was before it shrank with my coils. She used Design Essentials foam and the honey-something gel.  She said that I should try to wait 3 weeks before my first retwist.  I really didn’t think my cottony, fine hair would stay twisted but I’m a week and a half in and they still look pretty good. I cover with a bonnet every night and I haven’t gotten it wet at all. I haven’t put any products at all on my hair.  I’m loving this carefree loc-life.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 29, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Yea, I was shocked about the price too. I was thinking it would be 80-100. Every 2wks is very different but I'm going to do the 2wks initially and if its too much then ill reduce it to once a month.





Guinan said:


> BTW... Thanks ladies for all your help! I felt really prepared today with my questions. So for tomorrow I am going to ask:
> 1. To see the ingredients in the oil
> 2. Ask about the every two week retwist. I will ask if she can just do the gentle wash and not the retwist. I am going to try it the 1st time; but if I dont like it, I will just go every 3wks. If she has a problem with that then I will be looking for another loctician.
> 
> ...




I'm not trying to kill your vibe or be negative, but you really should pick one or the other and not waiver or go back and forth between the two.  The same goes for the method you choose to maintain your new growth.  It can cause problems with your locks, such as weakening and or breakage, especially from frequent retwists that are close together.

Yannie the locologist talks about this a lot in her videos.  She even emphasized "WHAT ARE YOU RETWISTING????" But it's so true.   I think you should monitor your hair every week after your install.  Observe the new growth mostly and also pay attention to what the base of each lock looks like.  Also, take lots of pictures so you can see what your hair looks like.  That will give you a clearer picture of how long you should wait between retwist appointments, IMO.  That's what I do and I'm doing it with DS 2.  It can be hard making that decision so I understand because I've mentioned a couple times that I'm still on the fence about what his maintenance schedule should be.

Three weeks is _okay, _but try to wait _at_ _least_ a minimum of 4 weeks.  As your locks start to develop and mature, you might learn that that's still too soon for you and that's ok.

Conversely, if you feel like you need to go sooner, by all means do that.  This is your journey so do what feels comfortable and healthy for you and your locks.

Ultimately, the goal here is for all of us to win and have locks.  Not just locks, but healthy, strong and beautiful locks.  So we're all sharing information and dropping knowledge that will lead us to that destination.

Now as far as the conditioner argument goes, I agree with what @FlawedBeauty has said.  This time around as it stands, I don't use any creamy conditioners on my hair.  Some people feel they need it.  Surprisingly, my hair is doing well without those and plus buildup scares me.    But who knows, I may use very little later on after my locks have fully matured and I'm 2-3 years in.

At this stage of your journey, I wouldn't advise using it.  Yannie also stated in some of her videos that conditioners inhibit the locking process because it causes the hair to unravel and detangle.  When I thought back to all the times I have worn my hair in two-strand twists and co-washed them frequently, it makes sense.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 29, 2018)

@Guinan what time is your appointment?  I think you should also ask her why she recommends that maintenance schedule.  If her reasoning is because she can stay on top of the locks unraveling or to train the hair, she needs to come better than that.

Once your hair is set in the pattern of whatever method you chose to start locks, the hair will naturally adjust and follow that pattern, so to speak.

You're just giving it that foundation to guide the shed hairs into that formation.  Remember what I said about natural hair being a trellis.  I didn't elaborate when I said it, and that probably wasn't completely accurate if you look at the definition of trellis.  What is more accurate is to look at the starter locks as being the trellis, and the hair is the plant.  Natural hair naturally wants to wrap around itself and seek out other hairs to join and fuse with.    

This is exactly how freeform locks develop and also why hair that is left alone to freeform doesn't _need _our help.  I hope that makes sense.

If you're concerned about the coils unravelling, remember that you can ask her to interlock the roots of each coil after she finishes putting all of them in.  If she tries to tell you that's extra, you can just have her do the coils and you can interlock them on your own.  That will give them the extra support to stay and not unravel.  You don't have to continue interlocking after that if that's not your preferred method of maintenance.

I gotta go shortly to get us ready for one of DS 2's appointments but before I go I will also post the video I mentioned earlier.   


It's going to take me a little longer to find the one where she was discussing the conditioner, but in the meantime here's these.  @FlawedBeauty these might also help you.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 29, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @Guinan what time is your appointment?  I think you should also ask her why she recommends that maintenance schedule.  If her reasoning is because she can stay on top of the locks unraveling or to train the hair, she needs to come better than that.
> 
> Once your hair is set in the pattern of whatever method you chose to start locks, the hair will naturally adjust and follow that pattern, so to speak.
> You're just giving it that foundation to guide the shed hairs into that formation.  Remember what I said about natural hair being a trellis.  I didn't elaborate when I said it, and that probably wasn't completely accurate if you look at the definition of trellis.  What is more accurate is to look at the starter locks as being the trellis, and the hair is the plant.  Natural hair naturally wants to wrap around itself and seek out other hairs to join and fuse with.
> ...



My appointment is at 9:30. I think I'm going to go every 3wks. I don't think I can make it to 4, lol. I will def ask why she suggest every 2 wks. I wouldn't be able to do 2wks anyway b/c of my schedule.

The conditioner thing doesnt bother me. My scalp builds up quickly so I prefer not to have the conditioner at the early stages but once they matured I'm going to use KCNT conditioner. Its light and very moisturizing


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 29, 2018)

Guinan said:


> My appointment is at 9:30. I think I'm going to go every 3wks. I don't think I can make it to 4, lol. I will def ask why she suggest every 2 wks. I wouldn't be able to do 2wks anyway b/c of my schedule.
> 
> The conditioner thing doesnt bother me. My scalp builds up quickly so I prefer not to have the conditioner at the early stages but once they matured I'm going to use KCNT conditioner. Its light and very moisturizing


I forgot all about KCNT!!!  I might have to try that!  I used to use it waaaaayyyy back in the day lol


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 29, 2018)

Guinan said:


> My appointment is at 9:30. I think I'm going to go every 3wks. I don't think I can make it to 4, lol. I will def ask why she suggest every 2 wks. I wouldn't be able to do 2wks anyway b/c of my schedule.
> 
> The conditioner thing doesnt bother me. My scalp builds up quickly so I prefer not to have the conditioner at the early stages but once they matured I'm going to use KCNT conditioner. Its light and very moisturizing



OWWEEE I'm so excited for you!!!  Are you on the east coast so currently getting your loc on?!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 29, 2018)

@Guinan and @FlawedBeauty if this is the same gel, the ingredients are listed in this post.:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/has-anybody-used-this-joie-mygel.452616/


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 29, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I forgot all about KCNT!!!  I might have to try that!  I used to use it waaaaayyyy back in the day lol



@tolly mentioned she was using that or planning to use that earlier in the thread.  I take it you still haven't read the earlier posts.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 29, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> OWWEEE I'm so excited for you!!!  Are you on the east coast so currently getting your loc on?!



Yup in Philly


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 29, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @tolly mentioned she was using that or planning to use that earlier in the thread.  I take it you still haven't read the earlier posts.


Lol I did...but then I started skipping around trying to find posts with pictures in them


----------



## tolly (Nov 29, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @tolly mentioned she was using that or planning to use that earlier in the thread.  I take it you still haven't read the earlier posts.


I have only used conditioner once since I put in my three strands box braids as starter locs. I have beeen doing shampoo washes- a clear shampoo- then after towel dabbing, spray rosewater onto my damp hair. a drop or two of jojoba oil on my palms then rub onto my hair. I wash twice a week. My hair is so supple and moisturised!!! 
I am glad to leave all the products out. I also use dandruff shampoo infrequently. I will keep the one bottle of conditioner I still have if I ever feel the need for it but I am glad I don;t feel the need for more products. I maintain by interlocking. 
I am so happy to see the new comers. 
I am two month in, lots of fuzz, no budding at all.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 29, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Yup in Philly


How's it going?!?  I can't wait to see!!!  Lol


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 29, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Lol I did...but then I started skipping around trying to find posts with pictures in them



    cheater!!!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 29, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> cheater!!!!


 I told you this journey was going to teach me patience!!! 

I can't believe tomorrow is gonna be a month already  And my rewist Saturday guuuuuurrrlll...I'mma be in here acting brand new y'all


----------



## Guinan (Nov 29, 2018)

All done!!! I love my little newbies  . it took about 4hrs. My next appt is in 3wks


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 29, 2018)

Guinan said:


> All done!!! I love my little newbies  . it took about 4hrs. My next appt is in 3wks


Aww shoot!!!!  Money well spent, it looks great!!! I know you're excited cuz I'm excited for you


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 29, 2018)

Guinan said:


> All done!!! I love my little newbies  . it took about 4hrs. My next appt is in 3wks



They look beautiful!!!!!  Enjoy your journey!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 29, 2018)

Guinan said:


> All done!!! I love my little newbies  . it took about 4hrs. My next appt is in 3wks


Beautiful!  I love them. She did a great job!  Makes me wish I had more coils so I wouldn’t look all scalpy.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 29, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Beautiful!  I love them. She did a great job!  Makes me wish I had more coils so I wouldn’t look all scalpy.



Don't worry about that....they will thicken up and fill in!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 30, 2018)

Guinan said:


> All done!!! I love my little newbies  . it took about 4hrs. My next appt is in 3wks



@Guinan, I forgot to ask, but have you counted them yet to see if you have or are close to the number of locks you wanted?


----------



## Guinan (Nov 30, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @Guinan, I forgot to ask, but have you counted them yet to see if you have or are close to the number of locks you wanted?



No not yet. There was just too many for me to count yesterday. I might try today but I'm afraid that I will mess the coils up; there's so many and they are soft. I don't think its 200 though.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 30, 2018)

Guinan said:


> No not yet. There was just too many for me to count yesterday. I might try today but I'm afraid that I will mess the coils up; there's so many and they are soft. I don't think its 200 though.



No worries!  I was just curious.  Maybe after the three week retwist appointment you will feel more comfortable counting them.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 2, 2018)

Y'all, I am in LOVE with my loctician!!  This woman is amazing.  Shes been doing hair for 15 years and she has her own beautiful salon with only her!  It was supposed to be her and her ex husband (he's a barber) but he turned out not to be **** lol.  Being that it is just her it is a very personal expierience.  She just blew me away.  She was so knowledgeable about everything.  She's a cosmetologist/barber/loctician/Sisterlock Brand Ambassador.  I am kicking myself because she is the one I actual had the consult for and canceled with before I went to the person I saw to do those coils.  She is like a female Damian Walter in that she gives it to you straight no chaser, which I love.

Anyways let me get to it.  Turns out my coils were a hot arse mess, which I kind of already knew and my incessant scalp scratching helped nothing.  Damn near all of em were slipping and some were "blown out" which is I guess is the term for them unraveling completely.  Instead of palm rolling or retwisting she thought it best to interlock so that my hair would have a more stable base.  She took my scalp into consideration too when making the decision as well because of my need to wash my scalp so much.   Next time I go I can probably get rolled but because of my texture she is a bit leery about using product in my hair.  My next appointment is a month from now, which I might push out a bit a longer depending on how much new growth I have.  I will post pics at some point.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Y'all, I am in LOVE with my loctician!!  This woman is amazing.  Shes been doing hair for 15 years and she has her own beautiful salon with only her!  It was supposed to be her and her ex husband (he's a barber) but he turned out not to be **** lol.  Being that it is just her it is a very personal expierience.  She just blew me away.  She was so knowledgeable about everything.  She's a cosmetologist/barber/loctician/Sisterlock Brand Ambassador.  I am kicking myself because she is the one I actual had the consult for and canceled with before I went to the person I saw to do those coils.  She is like a female Damian Walter in that she gives it to you straight no chaser, which I love.
> 
> Anyways let me get to it.  Turns out my coils were a hot arse mess, which I kind of already knew and my incessant scalp scratching helped nothing.  Damn near all of em were slipping and some were "blown out" which is I guess is the term for them unraveling completely.  Instead of palm rolling or retwisting she thought it best to interlock so that my hair would have a more stable base.  She took my scalp into consideration too when making the decision as well because of my need to wash my scalp so much.   Next time I go I can probably get rolled but because of my texture she is a bit leery about using product in my hair.  My next appointment is a month from now, which I might push out a bit a longer depending on how much new growth I have.  I will post pics at some point.



That's what's up!  I was waiting on this post.  I can't wait to see your pics.  I told you she would get you all the way together.  @The bolded....I'm glad interlocking the roots worked for you.  That's what I had suggested earlier.  Are you happy with the results?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 2, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> That's what's up!  I was waiting on this post.  I can't wait to see your pics.  I told you she would get you all the way together.  @The bolded....I'm glad interlocking the roots worked for you.  That's what I had suggested earlier.  Are you happy with the results?


OMG I love it!!  The only thing I am concerned about (which is not even really a concern) is the thickness of the interlocked section once they start to lock.  Since my hair is already fine it might make for a skinty loc.  But I guess when I really think about it if I am able to get palm rolled in the future it won't matter much.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> OMG I love it!!  The only thing I am concerned about (which is not even really a concern) is the thickness of the interlocked section once they start to lock.  Since my hair is already fine it might make for a skinty loc.  But I guess when I really think about it if I am able to get palm rolled in the future it won't matter much.



I wouldn't worry about it.  It's a non-factor.  I thought you wanted fairly skinny locks in diameter, though?  

I think that issue only comes from people who continuously switch back and forth between interlocking and retwisting, at least from what I have seen.  That's why I mentioned to @Guinan the importance of figuring out a maintenance method early and not switching back and forth, unless the end game is to intentionally do that to create a certain look for your locks.

Since your hair is less likely to unravel now, I think it would be ok for you to proceed with the palmrolling, but just to be sure maybe give it one or two more visits with the loctician interlocking the roots.

Did she say your foundation/base of your locks were strong enough to support palmrolling?  That's your preferred method of maintenance, correct?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 2, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Y'all, I am in LOVE with my loctician!!  This woman is amazing.  Shes been doing hair for 15 years and she has her own beautiful salon with only her!  It was supposed to be her and her ex husband (he's a barber) but he turned out not to be **** lol.  Being that it is just her it is a very personal expierience.  She just blew me away.  She was so knowledgeable about everything.  She's a cosmetologist/barber/loctician/Sisterlock Brand Ambassador.  I am kicking myself because she is the one I actual had the consult for and canceled with before I went to the person I saw to do those coils.  She is like a female Damian Walter in that she gives it to you straight no chaser, which I love.
> 
> Anyways let me get to it.  Turns out my coils were a hot arse mess, which I kind of already knew and my incessant scalp scratching helped nothing.  Damn near all of em were slipping and some were "blown out" which is I guess is the term for them unraveling completely.  Instead of palm rolling or retwisting she thought it best to interlock so that my hair would have a more stable base.  She took my scalp into consideration too when making the decision as well because of my need to wash my scalp so much.   Next time I go I can probably get rolled but because of my texture she is a bit leery about using product in my hair.  My next appointment is a month from now, which I might push out a bit a longer depending on how much new growth I have.  I will post pics at some point.


It’s so cool that you can find someone you can trust. It has been a struggle for me. My first and second consultations were mediocre. They basically never touched my hair. They gave it a cursory glance and then said what they normally do. The person who did my install was the shop owner and was a wealth of knowledge and seemed very professional and personable. She did a great job but I’ve been trying to schedule my retwist and I have to schedule through a service and the list for her doesn’t include that service. I sent an email message but it’s back to the same issue with the first two stylists I contacted...won’t call me back. currently getting up to speed on YouTube so I can do my own.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 2, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> It’s so cool that you can find someone you can trust. It has been a struggle for me. My first and second consultations were mediocre. They basically never touched my hair. They gave it a cursory glance and then said what they normally do. The person who did my install was the shop owner and was a wealth of knowledge and seemed very professional and personable. She did a great job but I’ve been trying to schedule my retwist and I have to schedule through a service and the list for her doesn’t include that service. I sent an email message but it’s back to the same issue with the first two stylists I contacted...won’t call me back. currently getting up to speed on YouTube so I can do my own.



I'm kinda in the same boat. I like my loctician but the lateness is REALLY annoying. For my loc appt she was 20mins late. She is just so slow moving with her business; if that makes sense. Another client was supposed to be getting feed-in braids at 11am. The stylist who is also the receptionist didn't have the hair. She didn't leave to get the hair until 10:50am (via uber). The stylist and my locitician (who is also the owner of the salon) was just laughing and chatting like it was nothing. The girl had to leave for school by 1pm. The stylist didn't get done until 1:22 and the girl had to settle for a style she didn't want because of time.

My locitician is sweet and good at what she does but has poor business practice and is very ghetto. The ghettoness doesn't bother me too much; the poor business practice bothers me. Once my locs mature, I will be retwisting myself


----------



## Guinan (Dec 2, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I wouldn't worry about it.  It's a non-factor.  I thought you wanted fairly skinny locks in diameter, though?
> 
> I think that issue only comes from people who continuously switch back and forth between interlocking and retwisting, at least from what I have seen.  That's why I mentioned to @Guinan the importance of figuring out a maintenance method early and not switching back and forth, unless the end game is to intentionally do that to create a certain look for your locks.
> 
> ...



For maintenance I was planning on palm rolling. However, I am intrigued by interlocking. One of my fav utubers had her locs interlocked once because she was going away for vacation & she didn't want to have to worry about her hair. The utuber is grizzlelocs.

Is it ok to interlock once in a while if your main method of retwisting is palm rolling?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> It’s so cool that you can find someone you can trust. It has been a struggle for me. My first and second consultations were mediocre. They basically never touched my hair. They gave it a cursory glance and then said what they normally do. The person who did my install was the shop owner and was a wealth of knowledge and seemed very professional and personable. She did a great job but I’ve been trying to schedule my retwist and I have to schedule through a service and the list for her doesn’t include that service. I sent an email message but it’s back to the same issue with the first two stylists I contacted...won’t call me back. currently getting up to speed on YouTube so I can do my own.



I hate that that has happened to you!  Especially so early into your journey.  But at least it's good you know now that those unprofessional locticians don't deserve your money.  It's their loss and their hands were not worthy to touch your crown.  

I'm glad you have decided to learn how to maintain your own hair.  And guess what?  Once you get your skills up and can maintain your own hair like a pro, you won't miss them.  There's nothing like not being salon dependent.  Go because you want to, because you want to pamper or treat yourself and give yourself a break from doing your own hair, but by all means, never go because you need to or have to.  Trust your abilities...you got this!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2018)

Guinan said:


> For maintenance I was planning on palm rolling. However, I am intrigued by interlocking. One of my fav utubers had her locs interlocked once because she was going away for vacation & she didn't want to have to worry about her hair. The utuber is grizzlelocs.
> 
> *Is it ok to interlock once in a while if your main method of retwisting is palm rolling?*



Wow....her hair is beautiful!  I can't believe I never came across her or her channel before.  I went to subscribe so I can see some of her videos later.  @The bolded, I think that's fine and your locks would be ok doing that.  I believe @Platinum was doing that, right?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 2, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> It’s so cool that you can find someone you can trust. It has been a struggle for me. My first and second consultations were mediocre. They basically never touched my hair. They gave it a cursory glance and then said what they normally do. The person who did my install was the shop owner and was a wealth of knowledge and seemed very professional and personable. She did a great job but I’ve been trying to schedule my retwist and I have to schedule through a service and the list for her doesn’t include that service. I sent an email message but it’s back to the same issue with the first two stylists I contacted...won’t call me back. currently getting up to speed on YouTube so I can do my own.


Yes, I'm so happy...and lucky!!  I didn't want to get my hopes up going in because like most people, they look good on paper or talk a good one but really are just out to make a buck.  She even told me to text her if I had any questions, or send her pics if my hair is doing something funny and I get worried.  It was seriously like chilling with a friend and getting my hair done.  She said once i get all loc'd and going I would never see her again because people really don't need locticians.   

If I were you, and the loctician isn't far, I would just pick a service closest to the one you want and put what it is you want in the note section if there is one.  That's pretty much what I did, I knew I wanted to be palm rolled but wasn't sure if it was going to be possible since I was only a month in and my coils were a hot mess.  So in the notes I put that I was getting my first retwist and would be exactly one month at the date.  That way if it was a problem she would hopefully see the note and call, and if she didn't see the note and it is a problem she better deal with my head when I get there cuz i left a note


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> So in the notes I put that I was getting my first retwist and would be exactly one month at the date. That way if it was a problem she would hopefully see the note and call, and *if she didn't see the note and it is a problem she better deal with my head when I get there cuz i left a note *



Okay!!!!  And drove all the way over there to boot.  



Guinan said:


> I'm kinda in the same boat. I like my loctician but the lateness is REALLY annoying. For my loc appt she was 20mins late. She is just so slow moving with her business; if that makes sense. Another client was supposed to be getting feed-in braids at 11am. The stylist who is also the receptionist didn't have the hair. She didn't leave to get the hair until 10:50am (via uber). The stylist and my locitician (who is also the owner of the salon) was just laughing and chatting like it was nothing. The girl had to leave for school by 1pm. The stylist didn't get done until 1:22 and the girl had to settle for a style she didn't want because of time.
> 
> My locitician is sweet and good at what she does but has poor business practice and is very ghetto. The ghettoness doesn't bother me too much; the poor business practice bothers me. Once my locs mature, I will be retwisting myself



  

There's so many things wrong here, I don't know where to start.  I know you wanted to give this loctician a chance, but I think you should try to find a new one to continue your journey with.  This is too much going on and it's only a matter of time before some of her bad business practices trickle down to more clients, maybe even you.  We can't have that!

She definitely should have a receptionist that is only on reception and not in other roles.  It's great that her receptionist is also a stylist, but there should have been another stylist also working that day.

Why put yourself through that situation if you don't have to?  Are you sure you don't want to also go the self-maintenance route? It's a huge confidence booster and you will feel immense pride knowing that YOU did your hair, not anybody else.  Just something to think about...

If you still want a loctician until your locks mature, I completely understand.  I mentioned earlier in the thread that a good place to look for one is on IG or FB (use the recommendation feature... it's Even better to ask for recs in one or more locks groups). I hope that helps.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 3, 2018)

Quick question.  Is it okay to just leave my hair smushed down after I unwrap it in the morning. Or should I be shaking it out and fluffing it up.  Also her is a pic of before and after.  Before is on the right.  I know it's a crappy pic but I couldn't get a good pic to save my life lol.  The pics just weren't doing my hair justice lol maybe I'll try again later.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Quick question.  Is it okay to just leave my hair smushed down after I unwrap it in the morning. Or should I be shaking it out and fluffing it up.  Also her is a pic of before and after.  Before is on the right.  I know it's a crappy pic but I couldn't get a good pic to save my life lol.  The pics just weren't doing my hair justice lol maybe I'll try again later.



I fluff my hair multiple times a day; maybe like 3x's. However, I only fluff with oil once a day.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Quick question.  Is it okay to just leave my hair smushed down after I unwrap it in the morning. Or should I be shaking it out and fluffing it up.  Also her is a pic of before and after.  Before is on the right.  I know it's a crappy pic but I couldn't get a good pic to save my life lol.  The pics just weren't doing my hair justice lol maybe I'll try again later.



You should definitely fluff them, shake them out or run your fingers through (gently).  A light mist of water or steam from the shower also works.  Otherwise, if you continue doing that, it could lead to flat locks.   

I have to stay on top of that with my son's hair, especially since he's so young and still at that age where he lays on the back of his head a lot.  When he wakes up from naps and sleeping overnight there's at least three rows of locks that are flat all the time.  Basically anywhere he lays and presses his head his locks will be flat in that area.  It goes away after I hit them with some moisture.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 3, 2018)

Speaking of DS 2, I just finished his retightening a little while ago.  I started yesterday afternoon once he woke up from his nap and had lunch.  I did half of his head yesterday and finished the rest this morning after he woke up.  He was more fussy and non-compliant this time.  I had to make sure he had a few breaks to run around.  I also had to clean up his parts and there were a lot of loose hairs I had to reincorporate back into some of the locks.  There's only one lock that is not laying the way I want it to and it's getting on my nerves.  It'll have to stay that way until it loosens up enough for me to fix it, or I may leave it until his next retightening. 

I tried to fix it at least 3 times, all while distracting him, but he kept crying each time so I left it.  I may have to readjust his retightening schedule and move it up some. 

Overall, I think his hair looks good, though.  I will post pics later on.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yes, I'm so happy...and lucky!!  I didn't want to get my hopes up going in because like most people, they look good on paper or talk a good one but really are just out to make a buck.  She even told me to text her if I had any questions, or send her pics if my hair is doing something funny and I get worried.  It was seriously like chilling with a friend and getting my hair done.  She said once i get all loc'd and going I would never see her again because people really don't need locticians.
> 
> If I were you, and the loctician isn't far, I would just pick a service closest to the one you want and put what it is you want in the note section if there is one.  That's pretty much what I did, I knew I wanted to be palm rolled but wasn't sure if it was going to be possible since I was only a month in and my coils were a hot mess.  So in the notes I put that I was getting my first retwist and would be exactly one month at the date.  That way if it was a problem she would hopefully see the note and call, and if she didn't see the note and it is a problem she better deal with my head when I get there cuz i left a note


That is exactly what I did but since she hasn’t replied to my note I can only assume that she read it and understands or track her down and ask her. What I don’t want to do is make a drive only to find out that she doesn’t want to do what I need or some other craziness.  It just makes me mad that I’m still dealing with this kind of service stuff. This was the main reason I was a self relaxer for years before I decided to go natural.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 3, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> That is exactly what I did but since she hasn’t replied to my note I can only assume that she read it and understands or track her down and ask her. What I don’t want to do is make a drive only to find out that she doesn’t want to do what I need or some other craziness.  It just makes me mad that I’m still dealing with this kind of service stuff. This was the main reason I was a self relaxer for years before I decided to go natural.


My loctician didn't respond to mine either and all was well.  What is it that you were looking to get done?  Is it something outside of what a normal loctician would offer?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 3, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> My loctician didn't respond to mine either and all was well.  What is it that you were looking to get done?  Is it something outside of what a normal loctician would offer?


Nope.  This is my first rodeo.  She did comb coils as starter locs. I need a shampoo and if they are supposed to condition then do that and then palm roll, I guess. That’s my real problem. I don’t want to be guessing what’s next with my hair. I was hoping for someone to help me make those decisions. I probably sound like a whiner and like I’m hard to please but I have been researching and reading and trying to be as knowledgeable as possible. I have scheduled two and a half consultations, half because the one loctician didn’t even call me back. I don’t have a problem paying, I will be on time and I will tip. I will follow directions about what to do in between visits.  I’m just so tired of trying to get a reputable loctician to do what I need. Trust me if and when I learn to do it myself I won’t even bother with these stylists.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 3, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nope.  This is my first rodeo.  She did comb coils as starter locs. I need a shampoo and if they are supposed to condition then do that and then palm roll, I guess. That’s my real problem. I don’t want to be guessing what’s next with my hair. I was hoping for someone to help me make those decisions. I probably sound like a whiner and like I’m hard to please but I have been researching and reading and trying to be as knowledgeable as possible. I have scheduled two and a half consultations, half because the one loctician didn’t even call me back. I don’t have a problem paying, I will be on time and I will tip. I will follow directions about what to do in between visits.  I’m just so tired of trying to get a reputable loctician to do what I need. Trust me if and when I learn to do it myself I won’t even bother with these stylists.


Wow she sucks.  She should have went over all that with you once you were done.  I'm surprised she didn't schedule you to come back after your first appointment.  You don't sound like a whiner at all.  Shoot it your money and your hair so definitely take your time and weed through the bull.  But at this point I would leave that lady alone and keep trying to find someone else.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Wow she sucks.  She should have went over all that with you once you were done.  I'm surprised she didn't schedule you to come back after your first appointment.  You don't sound like a whiner at all.  Shoot it your money and your hair so definitely take your time and weed through the bull.  But at this point I would leave that lady alone and keep trying to find someone else.





Cattypus1 said:


> Nope.  This is my first rodeo.  She did comb coils as starter locs. I need a shampoo and if they are supposed to condition then do that and then palm roll, I guess. That’s my real problem. I don’t want to be guessing what’s next with my hair. I was hoping for someone to help me make those decisions. I probably sound like a whiner and like I’m hard to please but I have been researching and reading and trying to be as knowledgeable as possible. I have scheduled two and a half consultations, half because the one loctician didn’t even call me back. I don’t have a problem paying, I will be on time and I will tip. I will follow directions about what to do in between visits.  I’m just so tired of trying to get a reputable loctician to do what I need. Trust me if and when I learn to do it myself I won’t even bother with these stylists.




@Cattypus1 @FlawedBeauty I agree with all of this.  It sounds like she didn't value you as a client in the first place and as such, wasn't working to earn you as a returning client.  Again, it's her loss!  It seems overwhelming at first to have to maintain your own locks, but I promise you can do it!

Take your time trying to find someone else and refer back to some of the posts in we made in the thread about how to find a loctician in your area.  If you need more help with that, PM me and I will help you.

Also, there have been lots of videos posted in this thread about how to retighten, retwist and palmroll locks.  If you want to palmroll, just search this thread for that and watch more videos on YouTube about palmrolling until you feel comfortable enough to try it on your own.

If you're worried it won't look right or you may not finish it all in one sitting, that's ok too.  Practice on one or two locks to see if you like the look first before you do your whole head.  If you like it and are satisfied with the results, keep going!  I was scared to death the first time I considered retightening my own SLs 7 or 8 years ago but I swallowed that fear, picked up that plastic yarn needle and the rest is history.

You might make mistakes starting out, but guess what?  That's also ok too.  That's the only way you will learn.  In my opinion, there's less of a learning curve with palmrolling from what I have seen in videos, so I think you'll be ok.  I made plenty of mistakes when I was learning but that experience is priceless.  The only mistakes I make now might be from not paying attention or miscalculating how many rotations I can do for a smooth, tight finish on me or DS 2 but I can usually fix that also.

If you don't finish it all in one go, there's styles you can do to disguise it until you can come back to it later and finish up.  You just have to work methodically so that the rows/sections are even enough to pull that off.  Whatever you do, don't spend any more negative energy on this because it will manifest in your locks and the way you feel about them.  It may also cause you to second-guess your decision and contemplate taking them out.  If you do that, you let her win.  This victory is yours, queen!  Keep going...


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 4, 2018)

@Cattypus1 I meant to ask, are you on Facebook?  You may be able to do a search for loctician and wherever you are from in the search bar.  Usually you can find others who have posted asking for recommendations or giving reviews.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Wow....her hair is beautiful!  I can't believe I never came across her or her channel before.  I went to subscribe so I can see some of her videos later.  @The bolded, I think that's fine and your locks would be ok doing that.  I believe @Platinum was doing that, right?



I don't think that alternating between interlocking and palm rolling is a bad thing. Some people may disagree though.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> @Cattypus1 I meant to ask, are you on Facebook?  You may be able to do a search for loctician and wherever you are from in the search bar.  Usually you can find others who have posted asking for recommendations or giving reviews.



Yep....I mentioned that yesterday.  She should definitely start there.  Also ask lots of questions and definitely get reviews.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> @Cattypus1 I meant to ask, are you on Facebook?  You may be able to do a search for loctician and wherever you are from in the search bar.  Usually you can find others who have posted asking for recommendations or giving reviews.


Good call. Thank you. I am on FB. My problem is that I’m in KY. I live in a stupid backward state. Just my luck. I’ll probably have to drive a hundred miles to find someone.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yep....I mentioned that yesterday.  She should definitely start there.  Also ask lots of questions and definitely get reviews.


How's your hair doing?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> How's your hair doing?



My hair is doing great, thanks for asking!  I owe ya'll some pics from last week and a couple updates.  I'll try to be succinct, but ya'll know I ain't about that life.    

So let's see...where should I start?  I'll start with what I did today.  I figured out my style dilemma from the other day when I said I was trying to make my lock puff and it didn't come out the way I was picturing it.  I think I nailed it this time!

I'm trying to upload pics but I keep getting an error message.  Anyway, I think I figured out what I was doing wrong.  I had to go back and look at some old pics of when I had SLs because I used to wear this style all the time.  I just figured that my hair didn't look the same because of the factors I mentioned in an earlier post, coupled with the fact that I have less locks so it wouldn't look the same, since less locks (read: thicker locks) take up more space.  My SLs were way smaller in diameter, even though my hair was thick back then, so I figured that caused me to be able to put all those in a puff and look the way I was aiming for.

At any rate, after giving it some thought since then up until today, the light bulb came on and I remembered that I used to have to use three ponytail holders and put my hair in three ponytails first, then use an elastic headband to wrap around all 3 ponytails.  (I usually use 2 ponytails when I wear this style now, and it still doesn't give me the same look I want).

But I also remembered that when I wanted a smaller looking puff when I had SLs I would just use 2 ponytails.

I don't know why I never made the connection until now. 

Last week I tried wearing beads on some of my locks.  I also tried wearing my lock jewelry, even though I said I wanted to wait until my locks matured more.  In doing so, I discovered several things.  The beads went on my locks fine, once I found some that would fit.  However, one or two of them that did fit would either slide down or fall out from too much movement.  The same was true for the lock jewelry.  I also didn't like that when I took the beads out, I was disturbing some of the loose hairs that were trying to mesh with the lock. 

I even put two locks on one bead in the front of my hair and it did stay.

I have determined that my locks are slim thick.  

My sister from another mister came by Saturday and I showed her my jewelry.  She loved them.  She told me I could probably take it to someone locally that makes lock jewelry to see if they can fix it so they stay on tighter.  I'm going to have to figure out something because I know as my locks mature I won't be able to wear them because my locks are going to continue condensing once my hair leaves the pregnant locks stage.  I kinda want them to stay like this, though.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> My hair is doing great, thanks for asking!  I owe ya'll some pics from last week and a couple updates.  I'll try to be succinct, but ya'll know I ain't about that life.
> 
> So let's see...where should I start?  I'll start with what I did today.  I figured out my style dilemma from the other day when I said I was trying to make my lock puff and it didn't come out the way I was picturing it.  I think I nailed it this time!
> 
> ...


Lol slim thick!!  I've been thinking a lot about my locs lately.  I am starting to think that keeping on interlocking might be best for my hair given it's texture and the frequency at which I need to wash my hair.  If I do decide to go that route, being that my hair is fine, I will probably choose to do a 2 pt rotation instead of 4.  I think a 4 point rotation will have my hair looking like sisterlocs but w regular loc sized parts  I'll see what my loctician says when I go back at the end of the month.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Lol slim thick!!  I've been thinking a lot about my locs lately.  I am starting to think that keeping on interlocking might be best for my hair given it's texture and the frequency at which I need to wash my hair.  If I do decide to go that route, being that my hair is fine, I will probably choose to do a 2 pt rotation instead of 4.  I think a 4 point rotation will have my hair looking like sisterlocs but w regular loc sized parts  I'll see what my loctician says when I go back at the end of the month.



Yaaaaaaasssss!!!!  That interlocked life is the best life!  Someone had asked a question about a 2 pt rotation on FB early this morning.  I think you're on the right track.  I was telling the person that it makes sense that the 2 pt rotation would give the appearance of thicker locks.  Thinking back to DS 2's retightening, I did see firsthand that the more rotations I did his lock bases got smaller and when I stopped after the second rotation they stayed bigger.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm back with pics from my computer since my phone wasn't cooperating.  Lock puff:


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

I also wanted to mention, this came off of one of my locks Sunday night.  I don't know which one it came off of, so I won't be able to reattach it to the specific one.  I'll save it and figure out where to put it later.

 
Beads in my hair, different days:

 
 
 
 
  It won't let me post my favorite pic of the beads in my locks....ugh...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm back with pics from my computer since my phone wasn't cooperating.  Lock puff:
> 
> View attachment 438969
> 
> ...


Loving the locpuff!  Can’t wait until I have enough hair to do that!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Loving the locpuff!  Can’t wait until I have enough hair to do that!



Thank you!  You will get there in no time!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 4, 2018)

@shortycocoa how much would you say the interlocking swell?  Because I gotta say if it's not much I'm going to have some super small locs  the interlocked part of my hair is like microbraids .


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> @shortycocoa how much would you say the interlocking swell?  Because I gotta say if it's not much I'm going to have some super small locs  the interlocked part of my hair is like microbraids .



It's hard to say.  It depends on several factors.  Two of them being your texture also and the density of your hair.  If you plan on doing a 2 pt. rotation and you space your retightenings out I think you would be fine.  However, if you go closer together then they will probably stay relatively small.  At least that's my theory.  

Ask your loctician to see what she says, though.  I believe the part of your hair that is not interlocked will expand and condense throughout the locking process and it may go through several cycles of that until they fully mature, depending on your hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

Lock jewelry in my hair: (this is just one of the pieces I wore in my hair last Friday.  On Saturday I tried wearing the other one and I couldn't find a lock for it to fit on without sliding off.)

 

 

Loose locks, no jewelry:

 

Loving my slim thickness...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 4, 2018)

Day 15


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 439021 Day 15



They're looking good!  I can see the areas that are getting ready to bud.  Yay!!!!  You must be so excited!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 4, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> They're looking good!  I can see the areas that are getting ready to bud.  Yay!!!!  You must be so excited!


I’m totally excited.  I need to get this first shampoo and retwist under my belt. Do you all deep condition your locs?  What do you use?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 5, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m totally excited.  I need to get this first shampoo and retwist under my belt. Do you all deep condition your locs?  What do you use?



I've never deep conditioned either set of locks, so I can't say what I use.  Maybe some other ladies can chime in on that aspect.  I do know we have been discussing ways to condition our locks, so if you search the thread for that, you'll find several posts.  One of the things we talked about was using tea rinses as a conditioner.

I do know that when I had loose natural hair, I would mix up Mayo, 1 egg, EVOO, honey and peppermint EO and use that as a deep conditioner.  Sometimes as the years progressed I might add other things to it but that was the standard mix I used.

I was scared to put that on my SLs back then for fear that it wouldn't wash out completely and I would be walking around smelling crazy and growing mold in my hair.  

I low-key still have the same fear now, so I'll probably never know, unless I test it on one or two locks to see what happens.

It might be too heavy to use on your starter locks though and could cause them to unravel.  The same might be true for a commercial deep conditioner.  If you use one, I would recommend maybe getting a spray bottle and mixing some in with water and a stimulating EO and then spray it on your locks after a wash.  Let it sit for a while and then rinse.  Don't let it sit too long because it is a conditioner and could cause your starter locks to unravel.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 5, 2018)

I finally counted my coils and I have 206!! YAY!!! I'm very surprised because I thought I had a lot less.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 5, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I finally counted my coils and I have 206!! YAY!!! I'm very surprised because I thought I had a lot less.



Wow!!!  It's so good to know that you got EXACTLY what you wanted!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 5, 2018)

New bud.  Who dis?  Lol could it be a bud y'all?!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 5, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I finally counted my coils and I have 206!! YAY!!! I'm very surprised because I thought I had a lot less.


That is great!  And your profile pic looks sooooo good!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 5, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m totally excited.  I need to get this first shampoo and retwist under my belt. Do you all deep condition your locs?  What do you use?


When I'm fully locd I will probably do a deep condition every once in a while.  If not a DC I was also thinking of a hot oil treatment and taking a hot towel wrapping it around my locs then covering with a plastic back and letting it sit for a while.  If I do use any type of conditioner at some point I will probably water it down.  I'm so afraid of buildup.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 5, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> New bud.  Who dis?  Lol could it be a bud y'all?!



It sure is!  The one right above your thumb is also starting to bud and the one right above that is going to bud where the color is lighter.  I can see it.  Your hair is going to take off now.  Woo hoo!



FlawedBeauty said:


> That is great!  And your profile pic looks sooooo good!!



Right???  @Guinan your hair looks amazing!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 6, 2018)

Well it's official, I'm on my interlock journey!  I text my loctician this morning and told her I would like to move forward with interlocking instead of palm rolling.  We had previously scheduled my next appointment for Dec 29th and i asked if I should keep it since there prob be nothing to interlock and she said it was up to me.  I decided to keep it because I do want her to check out my hair and scalp and make sure everything is looking good.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 6, 2018)

@Cattypus1 how's your loctician search going?  Any luck or have you just decided to maintain on your own?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 6, 2018)

@shortycocoa Are there any good interlocked ladies on YT? I've found some but no really popular ones.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 6, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> @Cattypus1 how's your loctician search going?  Any luck or have you just decided to maintain on your own?


Thanks for asking @FlawedBeauty. the jury is still out on the loctician. I haven’t actually done the search yet, been busy with work. I really want to maintain on my own.  I don’t know what’s going to happen with my first wash. I don’t want to ruin my progress but I just don’t want to deal with these folks here.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 6, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Well it's official, I'm on my interlock journey!  I text my loctician this morning and told her I would like to move forward with interlocking instead of palm rolling.  We had previously scheduled my next appointment for Dec 29th and i asked if I should keep it since there prob be nothing to interlock and she said it was up to me.  I decided to keep it because I do want her to check out my hair and scalp and make sure everything is looking good.


Good luck with interlocking. Having someone to evaluate the condition of your hair and scalp is a good deal.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 7, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> @Cattypus1 how's your loctician search going?  Any luck or have you just decided to maintain on your own?



@Cattypus1 I meant to say that I was looking into this for you the other day.  I searched on IG and you weren't lying....nothing came up for locticians I KY.  I searched on Google, but I don't know what city you're in.  I found these, though.  Is this in your area?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 7, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks for asking @FlawedBeauty. the jury is still out on the loctician. I haven’t actually done the search yet, been busy with work. I really want to maintain on my own.  *I don’t know what’s going to happen with my first wash. I don’t want to ruin my progress *but I just don’t want to deal with these folks here.



Don't look at it like that.  As long as your hair is in the state it is in now (meaning starter locks) and  you have not cut them or shaved your head bald, you are making progress.  It's all a part of the process for your hair to potentially loosen up some during a wash, especially the first wash.  

Just remember to use low water pressure and be gentle when you do it.   Focus the cleanser mostly on your scalp and don't disturb the coils as much when you wash.  The  cleanser will reach your coils when you rinse.  It will also allow your hair to keep some moisture in and not dry out too much if you don't put the cleanser directly on your coils. 

 If they loosen up or unravel, just twist it back up or you can wait until your first retwist.  You got this!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Don't look at it like that.  As long as your hair is in the state it is in now (meaning starter locks) and  you have not cut them or shaved your head bald, you are making progress.  It's all a part of the process for your hair to potentially loosen up some during a wash, especially the first wash.
> 
> Just remember to use low water pressure and be gentle when you do it.   Focus the cleanser mostly on your scalp and don't disturb the coils as much when you wash.  The  cleanser will reach your coils when you rinse.  It will also allow your hair to keep some moisture in and not dry out too much if you don't put the cleanser directly on your coils.
> 
> If they loosen up or unravel, just twist it back up or you can wait until your first retwist.  You got this!


Maybe you missed my question above!!!  Lol


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 7, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Maybe you missed my question above!!!  Lol



I'm so sorry! I actually didn't see it until just now.



FlawedBeauty said:


> @shortycocoa Are there any good interlocked ladies on YT? I've found some but no really popular ones.



But to answer your question, there's a few that I like.  Let me go find some of their videos and post their names also.  A good bit of them have Sisterlocks, microlocks or braidlocks, though.  

I have posted about Dynamic Runner aka Dewdrop in this thread before.  I don't think she posts much anymore but I like looking at her older stuff.  I found her channel when I was on my first set and I used to follow her blog.

I also mentioned Ibyl and posted one of her vids in here, as well as Josette Bianca, Feneti, and KayaJourney.  And of course, JoyceMD was interlocking before she combed hers out.  

I also like hers (twists2locs):


And Saleema Cartwright.  She's also on IG.  I believe I've also mentioned her in this thread before.  This video might be appropriate for you since you want to interlock with 2pt and not 4pt.:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @Cattypus1 I meant to say that I was looking into this for you the other day.  I searched on IG and you weren't lying....nothing came up for locticians I KY.  I searched on Google, but I don't know what city you're in.  I found these, though.  Is this in your area?
> 
> View attachment 439135


Girl, you are the Best!  I have to say thank you for taking the time. Yes, they are in my area but the 1st and the 3rd on the list were where the person wouldn’t even call me back. I booked a consultation with her based on a recommendation and she wasn’t there when I arrived and someone else did the consult. I wasn’t impressed with that and spoke to the manager and she assured me that the recommended person would do my hair. She took my number and later called me giving me the stylist number and asking me to call her on her mobile. I called the number and spoke to the stylist and she apologized for missing the consult; we talked for a short time about rescheduling and she had to go take care of children or something and said that she would call me back...never did.   I just wrote you this book just so you could see what I’m up against.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Don't look at it like that.  As long as your hair is in the state it is in now (meaning starter locks) and  you have not cut them or shaved your head bald, you are making progress.  It's all a part of the process for your hair to potentially loosen up some during a wash, especially the first wash.
> 
> Just remember to use low water pressure and be gentle when you do it.   Focus the cleanser mostly on your scalp and don't disturb the coils as much when you wash.  The  cleanser will reach your coils when you rinse.  It will also allow your hair to keep some moisture in and not dry out too much if you don't put the cleanser directly on your coils.
> 
> If they loosen up or unravel, just twist it back up or you can wait until your first retwist.  You got this!


Thanks for the vote of confidence. I’m formulating my plan. I’m going to use a mesh cap and a tint bottle to apply the shampoo.  I’m going to do my best to palm-roll (been trying to practice) We gon see!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 7, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I’m formulating my plan. I’m going to use a mesh cap and a tint bottle to apply the shampoo.  I’m going to do my best to palm-roll (been trying to practice) We gon see!



Sounds good!  Are you washing and palmrolling this weekend?  Take lots of before and after pics.  I can't wait to see how it turns out.  I'm sure you are going to do a great job!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm so sorry! I actually didn't see it until just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, I knew you missed it.  I was like hold up no like or comment, yea she must have missed it


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 7, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm so sorry! I actually didn't see it until just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely loved JoyceMDs hair.  I watched a few of her videos before and must have never visited her actual channel because it was like literally two days ago I saw that she combed out her locs...well cut them after it ended up being too much work.  I was like noooooooo!!!  Then I saw on top of that she ended up relaxing as well.  I was like lordt


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> No worries, I knew you missed it.  I was like hold up no like or comment, yea she must have missed it



   LMAO right!  Cause you know I don't miss nothing.  But every once in a while a post will sneak by me in here and I have to go back and look. Thanks for tagging me because I didn't see the post before.  

I always check to see if there are any new posts in this thread or posts I need to reply to periodically throughout the day.  Sometimes I do crash pretty early or shortly after DS 1 goes to sleep but I usually catch posts made during that time the next morning or if I happen to wake up in the middle of the night.

But that question wasn't really a short answer type of question and ya'll already know how I go...


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I absolutely loved JoyceMDs hair.  I watched a few of her videos before and must have never visited her actual channel because it was like literally two days ago I saw that she combed out her locs...well cut them after it ended up being too much work.  I was like noooooooo!!!  Then I saw on top of that she ended up relaxing as well.  I was like lordt



Right!!!!  Her locks were so dope!  I'm really surprised she was unhappy with her locks and combed them out because in her videos she always seemed so happy with them and the way they were progressing, at least from the videos I saw.   

And yeah, we were talking about her combing them out and going back to loose natural hair and now being relaxed earlier in the thread.  You must have missed those posts.  

But I always admired the fact that she was able to start her own locks by interlocking (her and Dynamic Runner) and I loved to see them change so much into what she eventually ended up with, even though her interlocks were so small.  

I have said this before, but I really hope she ends up doing another set.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 8, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, you are the Best!  I have to say thank you for taking the time. Yes, they are in my area but the 1st and the 3rd on the list were where the person wouldn’t even call me back. I booked a consultation with her based on a recommendation and she wasn’t there when I arrived and someone else did the consult. I wasn’t impressed with that and spoke to the manager and she assured me that the recommended person would do my hair. She took my number and later called me giving me the stylist number and asking me to call her on her mobile. I called the number and spoke to the stylist and she apologized for missing the consult; we talked for a short time about rescheduling and she had to go take care of children or something and said that she would call me back...never did.   I just wrote you this book just so you could see what I’m up against.



Wow....ok.  That's crazy.  I hope you left negative reviews everywhere possible so others can see how unprofessional they are.  If you want to have a loctician on hand as a back up, I will keep looking for you.

But it sounds like you are all set to self-maintain and I think that's really important, too.  Trust me, you are going to feel so happy, accomplished and proud of yourself after you finish palmrolling your last lock.  There's no other feeling like it and you will remember that feeling forever.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 8, 2018)

I've had my coils for over a week and its frizz frizz frizz!!!! I'm actually happy to see the frizz because I know that's the process to locking


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 8, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I've had my coils for over a week and its frizz frizz frizz!!!! I'm actually happy to see the frizz because I know that's the process to locking



Yaaaaaassssss, Frizz!!!!!  Come through and do your job!    Your hair still looks good.  They look like they are swelling up some, or is it just me?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Right!!!!  Her locks were so dope!  I'm really surprised she was unhappy with her locks and combed them out because in her videos she always seemed so happy with them and the way they were progressing, at least from the videos I saw.
> 
> And yeah, we were talking about her combing them out and going back to loose natural hair and now being relaxed earlier in the thread.  You must have missed those posts.
> 
> ...


Ok. I'm just going to have to go back and read this whole damn thread cuz I'm tired of the 'youwouldaknownthisifyoureadthedamnthread' shade I keep getting


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Sounds good!  Are you washing and palmrolling this weekend?  Take lots of before and after pics.  I can't wait to see how it turns out.  I'm sure you are going to do a great job!


Yes, I’m about to get started as we speak.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I've had my coils for over a week and its frizz frizz frizz!!!! I'm actually happy to see the frizz because I know that's the process to locking


I love them, they look great!  I don’t have a lot of frizz. The one thing my loctician did say was to give them some love...I call it twirl and smooth. Twirl each coil around my finger and smooth down the shaft.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Well...1st ever retwist is in the bag.  My palm rolling technique sucks but I got em done. I’m proud of the effort. I look like an alien with these 50-11 dozen clips in my head.   I’m now under this tabletop hairdryer I just bought at Sally’s today which will be returned tomorrow!  I had forgotten how inconvenient they are to use. I’m gonna buy a free standing dryer to replace my old one that died. I’m about to drink a Stella and hope for the best. On the plus side, I love Design Essentials products!  I’ll come back with before and after pics-good, bad or ugly.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 8, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Ok. I'm just going to have to go back and read this whole damn thread cuz I'm tired of the 'youwouldaknownthisifyoureadthedamnthread' shade I keep getting



   I hollered!  But I wasn't trying to shade you at all;  I'm sorry if it came off that way. 

I think you would love it, though.  I know I did.  I also plan on reading the other old threads about locks but this one keeps calling me.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2018)

Here are the pics


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 8, 2018)

I struggled with my technique and ended up with some coils with a “bubble” about an inch from my scalp. I didn’t post a pic of those because I’m probably going to have to “retwist” those.  Otherwise, I’m good with my first effort.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 9, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Well...1st ever retwist is in the bag.  My palm rolling technique sucks but I got em done. I’m proud of the effort. I look like an alien with these 50-11 dozen clips in my head.   I’m now under this tabletop hairdryer I just bought at Sally’s today which will be returned tomorrow!  I had forgotten how in convenient they are to use. I’m gonna buy a free standing dryer to replace my old one that died. I’m about to drink a Stella and hope for the best. On the plus side, I love Design Essentials products!  I’ll come back with before and after pics-good, bad or ugly.



Congratulations!!!  Now that's what I'm talking about.  See, I knew you could do it.  I bet you feel like a new woman.  

Don't worry about technique; it will get better with time.  Keep going!  Now you should go back down to that salon and stunt on all of them like Julia Roberts did to that uppity old bitty in "Pretty Woman" who didn't want to wait on her kind in the high-class department store.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 9, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Here are the pics
> View attachment 439195 View attachment 439197



You did a great job for your first try.  Don't be so hard on yourself!  It looks good.  Please remind me, how long had it been between your install and this first wash and retwist?  



Cattypus1 said:


> I struggled with my technique and ended up with some coils with a “bubble” about an inch from my scalp. I didn’t post a pic of those because I’m probably going to have to “retwist” those.  Otherwise, I’m good with my first effort.



You don't have to retwist those unless it's really going to bother you.  Those bubbles are going to be the places where buds can start forming.  You just gave them a headstart.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You did a great job for your first try.  Don't be so hard on yourself!  It looks good.  Please remind me, how long had it been between your install and this first wash and retwist?
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to retwist those unless it's really going to bother you.  Those bubbles are going to be the places where buds can start forming.  You just gave them a headstart.


Thanks @shortycocoa   I was at the end of week 3 (Monday).  I’m going to check the bubbles today to see if they look too messy. They may have smoothed out over night. Since I can’t really style it now, I need to at least look presentable at work. They are used to me in twists for weeks at a time and they’ve only ever seen me as a natural.  We’ll see. Overall I’m happy with my results and glad I’m not going to have to pay $60+ every 3 weeks or so and I will get better at it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations!!!  Now that's what I'm talking about.  See, I knew you could do it.  I bet you feel like a new woman.
> 
> Don't worry about technique; it will get better with time.  Keep going!  Now you should go back down to that salon and stunt on all of them like Julia Roberts did to that uppity old bitty in "Pretty Woman" who didn't want to wait on her kind in the high-class department store.


You are too daggone funny!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 9, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Here are the pics
> View attachment 439195 View attachment 439197



Omg you did a great job!!! I'm inspired to maybe try to do my own retwist if my loctician doesnt shape up. 

What design essential products did you use?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 9, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love them, they look great!  I don’t have a lot of frizz. The one thing my loctician did say was to give them some love...I call it twirl and smooth. Twirl each coil around my finger and smooth down the shaft.



When you did this did you use any product?


----------



## Platinum (Dec 9, 2018)

It's been about 7 or 8 weeks since I retwisted. I'm thinking about re-twisting today. I'm not sure if I want to use Aloe Vera or Flaxseed gel this time. I'm going to try to update with pics and a length check.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Guinan said:


> When you did this did you use any product?


Nope. None at all. I tried not to put too much pressure on the roots but I just pinched between two fingers and twirled and smoothed.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Omg you did a great job!!! I'm inspired to maybe try to do my own retwist if my loctician doesnt shape up.
> 
> What design essential products did you use?


I used the Oat Protein and Henna shampoo first and then the Honey Cream moisture retention shampoo and then the Almond and Avocado mousse. I used a mesh cap so I didn’t disturb my coils too much.  For the most part, most of my coils stayed intact. I have a looser curl pattern in the front and those tried to unravel but I expected that.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 11, 2018)

Got my sisterlocs installed today!!!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 11, 2018)

Length check! Excuse the bra...


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Got my sisterlocs installed today!!!



They look great!! How long did the install take?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 11, 2018)

Platinum said:


> View attachment 439379
> 
> Length check! Excuse the bra...



Look at that hang time!! I can't wait for my little coilies to get to that length.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 11, 2018)

I don’t know why I can’t seem to be able to upload some of the other pics. Anyway, my locs aren’t perfect and that’s okay with me. This is the longest that my hair has ever been in my life!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 11, 2018)

Guinan said:


> Look at that hang time!! I can't wait for my little coilies to get to that length.



 Awww thank you! You’ll be there before you know it!


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 11, 2018)

I can’t believe I am 20 months loced! You all weren’t lying when you said time goes fast! On a side not a few weeks ago I made the mistake of wearing a scarf around my neck and got so much lint in my hair! I spent a few hours picking it out of my hair after I washed it. I don’t know if I got it all out or not.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 11, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Got my sisterlocs installed today!!!



Yay!!!!! Congratulations @FemmeCreole.....enjoy your journey!  You look so fresh-faced and happy.  How do you feel?  It looks like you're off to a good start.  But you dead wrong for coming in here without a pic of that grid, girl!...  

Don't mind me....ya'll know I love a seeing a fresh grid....


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 11, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Got my sisterlocs installed today!!!


Cute!


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 11, 2018)

Guinan said:


> They look great!! How long did the install take?


17 hours


----------



## FemmeCreole (Dec 11, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!!! Congratulations @FemmeCreole.....enjoy your journey!  You look so fresh-faced and happy.  How do you feel?  It looks like you're off to a good start.  But you dead wrong for coming in here without a pic of that grid, girl!...
> 
> Don't mind me....ya'll know I love a seeing a fresh grid....


Just for you! I’m alone so that’s the best I can do.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 12, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Just for you! I’m alone so that’s the best I can do.



Yaaaaaaasssss honey!!!!!  That grid is everything!!!!  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> View attachment 439379
> 
> Length check! Excuse the bra...



Your hair looks good!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 12, 2018)

Platinum said:


> I don’t know why I can’t seem to be able to upload some of the other pics. Anyway, my locs aren’t perfect and that’s okay with me. This is the longest that my hair has ever been in my life!



We've all had the same challenges and frustrations uploading our pics.  LHCF just won't let us be great.   

I remember where you started from and pre-locks when you kept your hair in twists a lot so I'm super excited for you.  Your hair will continue to get long, long, long and I'm here for it!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 12, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> We've all had the same challenges and frustrations uploading our pics.  LHCF just won't let us be great.
> 
> I remember where you started from and pre-locks when you kept your hair in twists a lot so I'm super excited for you.  Your hair will continue to get long, long, long and I'm here for it!



Thank you, Sis!  If I knew in 2008 what I know now, I would have stopped trying to save my severely damaged, relaxed hair, BC'd, and just lock it. I love it! Its the best thing that I could have ever done for my hair.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 12, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Got my sisterlocs installed today!!!


Yay!!! Congrats!! Welcome to Sisterlocks!!!


----------



## simplycee (Dec 12, 2018)

FemmeCreole said:


> Got my sisterlocs installed today!!!


Welcome to the club!


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 12, 2018)

To all the ladies trying to upload pics someone in the thread suggested imgur and it has been a big help!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 13, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You should definitely fluff them, shake them out or run your fingers through (gently).  A light mist of water or steam from the shower also works.  Otherwise, if you continue doing that, it could lead to flat locks.
> 
> I have to stay on top of that with my son's hair, especially since he's so young and still at that age where he lays on the back of his head a lot.  When he wakes up from naps and sleeping overnight there's at least three rows of locks that are flat all the time.  Basically anywhere he lays and presses his head his locks will be flat in that area.  It goes away after I hit them with some moisture.


And early marrying of the roots. It hurts! Lol


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 13, 2018)

I’m loving everyone’s updates! Everyone’s hair is progressing beautifully I can’t helieve in 5 months I’ll be at the 3 year mark. It’s crazy! Time is just flying.  My last retwist was the last week of September. I’m thinking maybe next month I’ll go to my loctitionZ 

I also washed my hair (only retwisted the edges) after almost 1.5 months...sounds gross but its been so cold that the thought of washing my hair was agonizing. I don’t suffer from itchy scalp or smelly hair otherwise I wouldn’t have gone that long. 

I invested in a soft bonnet attachment to attach to my hand held dryer and it’s been a god send. I’m now at the length where air drying is no longer an option.

As far as deep conditioning, it’s a no for me. All I can foresee in the future with that is buildup with stiff locs overtime if I did that with my hair. Instead I use regular rinse out conditioner by Trader Joe’s  and I use about two quarter sized amounts.

 I don’t slather my hair with or let it sit for a prolonged period of time. 10 minutes in the shower and that’s it. Sometimes I even dilute it. 


I tried a thorough final rinse with 2 gallons of cold distilled water for the first time and I will definitely be doing that from now on. I have hard water and I noticed a significant difference in how my hair feels vs not using it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 13, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I’m loving everyone’s updates! Everyone’s hair is progressing beautifully I can’t helieve in 5 months I’ll be at the 3 year mark. It’s crazy! Time is just flying.  My last retwist was the last week of September. I’m thinking maybe next month I’ll go to my loctitionZ
> 
> I also washed my hair (only retwisted the edges) after almost 1.5 months...sounds gross but its been so cold that the thought of washing my hair was agonizing. I don’t suffer from itchy scalp or smelly hair otherwise I wouldn’t have gone that long.
> 
> ...


Beautiful locs


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 15, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Beautiful locs


Thank you


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 15, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I’m loving everyone’s updates! Everyone’s hair is progressing beautifully I can’t helieve in 5 months I’ll be at the 3 year mark. It’s crazy! Time is just flying.  My last retwist was the last week of September. I’m thinking maybe next month I’ll go to my loctitionZ
> 
> I also washed my hair (only retwisted the edges) after almost 1.5 months...sounds gross but its been so cold that the thought of washing my hair was agonizing. I don’t suffer from itchy scalp or smelly hair otherwise I wouldn’t have gone that long.
> 
> ...



Your hair is gorgeous!!!! It looks so lush and healthy, too.  Your regimen definitely agrees with your locks and that's all that matters.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 16, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Your hair is gorgeous!!!! It looks so lush and healthy, too.  Your regimen definitely agrees with your locks and that's all that matters.


Thank you so much! I look forward to your advice on here all the time! Maybe you or anyone else can help me out with this? So I want to venture into twist outs but I’m finding that the last 2-3 inches of my hair are way too thick to even twist around each other once you get the 2 locs twisted together. I don’t think it would be as bad if my hair was longer but since it’s still on the shorter side, it will be very noticeable

Someone on IG suggested rubber bands but that only helps it stay secured. Either way the last inch or two of my hair still wouldn’t be crinkly. So I’m like hmmm the only thing I can think of is individual pipe cleaners on each one? I don’t freaking know lol.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 16, 2018)

@BillsBackerz67 your locs are gorgeous!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 16, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you so much! I look forward to your advice on here all the time! Maybe you or anyone else can help me out with this? So I want to venture into twist outs but I’m finding that the last 2-3 inches of my hair are way too thick to even twist around each other once you get the 2 locs twisted together. I don’t think it would be as bad if my hair was longer but since it’s still on the shorter side, it will be very noticeable
> 
> Someone on IG suggested rubber bands but that only helps it stay secured. Either way the last inch or two of my hair still wouldn’t be crinkly. So I’m like hmmm the only thing I can think of is individual pipe cleaners on each one? I don’t freaking know lol.
> 
> View attachment 439663


This is shorter?


----------



## simplycee (Dec 16, 2018)

Went for my last retightening for 2018. This time it felt like my loctician was pulling my brains out.  My scalp isn’t sore or tight but I was not happy with how rough my she was when she was cleaning up my parts. She said I had a lot of new growth and it was thick. After I told her to ease up the rest of the appointment went ok. She said my hair looked good and ok’d me to use a rinse but only a rinse to cover the grays at my hairline. I’m considering going every 7 weeks vs every 6.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 17, 2018)

Sooooo question.  When do interlock start doing something?  I feel like I'm going to have these lil braid looking things forever lol.  My coiled ends are getting frizzier but the interlocs are like fresh looking


----------



## simplycee (Dec 17, 2018)

All the length I thought I saw after my retightening is gone . Went from past shoulder length to now today just below ear length.  I’m reallly curious to see when the shrinkage will stop.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 17, 2018)

I had to clean up the bubbles.  I rinsed my hair and applied a little bit of shampoo, lathered and rinsed it really well.  I didn’t mess with trying palm-rolling because i think my hair is too short for me to do it successfully. I just coiled in the same direction as they were started and clipped them down.  It took me about an hour. I replaced my standing hair dryer so I’m drying right now.  I’m feeling pretty good about it now.  I haven’t taken a picture this week so it’s time.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 18, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you so much! I look forward to your advice on here all the time! Maybe you or anyone else can help me out with this? So I want to venture into twist outs but I’m finding that the last 2-3 inches of my hair are way too thick to even twist around each other once you get the 2 locs twisted together. I don’t think it would be as bad if my hair was longer but since it’s still on the shorter side, it will be very noticeable
> 
> Someone on IG suggested rubber bands but that only helps it stay secured. Either way the last inch or two of my hair still wouldn’t be crinkly. So I’m like hmmm the only thing I can think of is individual pipe cleaners on each one? I don’t freaking know lol.
> 
> View attachment 439663



I'm glad to help!  Someone made a post about this recently on FB but nobody had solutions.... I think you should try the pipe cleaners, either individually on each lock (but I think that might give you a more curly set, not crinkly) or you can twist two locks together and then at the point where the two fat ends are too thick to be incorporated into the twist I would take one pipe cleaner and wrap it as tight as you can around each one.  Try to do it when your hair is wet or damp also and that might also make it easier to work with your hair and it will also help the style set.

Re: the rubber bands--you're right.  They will only help them stay secured but they're probably going to be too flimsy to create crinkles or a wave pattern in your hair.  You might need to try using something else that is stronger and will create enough pressure to make the crinkles/waves in your hair.  Try using elastic ponytail holders or cut up nylons/pantyhose if you have some on hand.

I know that when I put my hair in ponytails for bed, that bend is still in my locks the next morning, especially if the ponytails were really tight.  It goes away after I've been in the shower and gotten my hair wet.

I can't wait to try twistouts (and other styles like bantu knots/knot outs) myself, but I have the same problem with my slim thick locks.  

I also think I need to wait for my locks to mature more, for the twistouts, anyway.  I attempted to do a style with knots but I couldn't quite get the  thick ends to stay in the knots.  I know if I had more time to experiment I could do it.  I already know I have to use hairpins to secure them. 

Getting back to your dilemma, these videos might help, though.

Here's NaturalBeauty0214, but her locks are not as thick as yours at the bottom.  I also think you can use some type of sturdy wire, maybe from a craft store, in place of the wrap a lock tool.:


loc'dandloaded:


Harpo, who dis woman?????  My slim thick lock twin in EVERY way!   She started her locks the same way I started mine (with two-strand twists) AND we have the same number of locks.  I don't think she interlocks, though.

Your ends are thicker than hers, but I just wanted to give you a visual.  I also think if you approach it the way I mentioned (twisting wet or damp and twisting tight, then securing the very end with rubber bands) you can get the look you want.

She starts sectioning her hair off to twist around 6:05.

I would have loved to see the take down of this, but she doesn't have a video of that that I could find.  She does, however, have a 3-strand twist tutorial.  That might work for you also, if you wanted to try that.:


And here's the takedown:



There were a couple other videos I saw, but this YouTuber stood out to me the most.  If she can get her hair in a twist out, there's hope for us.  

Making A Woman:

(Braidout)


(Retwist and braids)

https://youtu.be/64f3S03Gl9c

If you want me to post the other videos I found, just let me know.  Their hair was not as thick as yours, but still might be helpful in terms of seeing technique.  But these should be enough to get you started.

I hope that helps and definitely come back and show us how yours turned out!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 18, 2018)

Platinum said:


> @BillsBackerz67 your locs are gorgeous!



Okay!!!! 



Cattypus1 said:


> This is shorter?



Alright!  That's why I told @BillsBackerz67 she was tripping the first time she said it looked like her hair wasn't growing and looked the same length.  She is SERVING it, honey.  Yaaaaaaasssss!!!!!  Those new pics were drool-worthy.  I'm not even ashamed.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 18, 2018)

@BillsBackerz67 do you think your hair would stay in flexirods?  I did a roller set or two using those as a loose natural.  I wish I had kept those rods to experiment with now with this set of locks.  I'll have to get some more.  

I'm just thinking out loud, but I think that would work.  When you get to the last 2-3 inches, wrap the lock around the rod really tight and then put a rubber band around the tip to secure it on the rod before folding the ends.  Or if you just folded the rod against the tip of the lock it might be enough to secure it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 18, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> This is shorter?


Yes I still consider my hair at a short awkward length because when I put my hair in a ponytail some still don’t stay or they’re sticking up everywhere! Haha.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 18, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm glad to help!  Someone made a post about this recently on FB but nobody had solutions.... I think you should try the pipe cleaners, either individually on each lock (but I think that might give you a more curly set, not crinkly) or you can twist two locks together and then at the point where the two fat ends are too thick to be incorporated into the twist I would take one pipe cleaner and wrap it as tight as you can around each one.  Try to do it when your hair is wet or damp also and that might also make it easier to work with your hair and it will also help the style set.
> 
> Re: the rubber bands--you're right.  They will only help them stay secured but they're probably going to be too flimsy to create crinkles or a wave pattern in your hair.  You might need to try using something else that is stronger and will create enough pressure to make the crinkles/waves in your hair.  Try using elastic ponytail holders or cut up nylons/pantyhose if you have some on hand.
> 
> ...



I knew you would come through with the ideas! Thank you so very much.  I’m def going to try this when I get my hair retwisted or ask my loctition to help me out!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 18, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @BillsBackerz67 do you think your hair would stay in flexirods?  I did a roller set or two using those as a loose natural.  I wish I had kept those rods to experiment with now with this set of locks.  I'll have to get some more.
> 
> I'm just thinking out loud, but I think that would work.  When you get to the last 2-3 inches, wrap the lock around the rod really tight and then put a rubber band around the tip to secure it on the rod before folding the ends.  Or if you just folded the rod against the tip of the lock it might be enough to secure it.


I think if the flex rod is slim enough yes and the Bands would have to secure it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 18, 2018)

Platinum said:


> @BillsBackerz67 your locs are gorgeous!


Thank you boo


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 18, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Went for my last retightening for 2018. This time it felt like my loctician was pulling my brains out.  My scalp isn’t sore or tight but I was not happy with how rough my she was when she was cleaning up my parts. She said I had a lot of new growth and it was thick. After I told her to ease up the rest of the appointment went ok. She said my hair looked good and ok’d me to use a rinse but only a rinse to cover the grays at my hairline. I’m considering going every 7 weeks vs every 6.



Oh wow!  I wonder why she was so rough.  It's good that you said something, though.  What color are you thinking of using to cover the gray?  I am starting to see a few random gray hairs in my locks.  At first I panic and instinctively I reach my hands up to pull lint out, because at first glance I that's what it looks like.  Then I relax once I remember it's gray hair.  .

Right now I don't know how I feel about it yet.... sometimes I'm indifferent.  But other days, that black dye is tempting. 



simplycee said:


> All the length I thought I saw after my retightening is gone . Went from past shoulder length to now today just below ear length.  I’m reallly curious to see when the shrinkage will stop.



That's a lot of shrinkage!!!  Did you have a big shrinkage percentage when you were a loose natural also?  I think that plays a part into how much shrinkage your locks will have.  Are you wetting your hair a lot outside of wash days?  If you are, maybe scale back some.  During showers, aim your showerhead on the lowest angle so your hair still benefits from some of the moisture but doesn't get too wet and draws up too much.  The wetter your hair gets, the tighter it is going to draw up, unless you stretch it first before you get in the shower to prevent that.

If the shrinkage is really bothering you, it might be time to go back to braidouts and banding and covering your hair in the shower to circumvent that.  If you want to wear your hair in a certain style, it's also best to go ahead and style it before you get in the shower and not afterwards, unless it's a style that looks the best with shrinkage.

I think I might have posted this video earlier of PrettiPoison and how she prevents/corrects shrinkage in her locks, I'm not sure.  She uses Cantu leave-in and a blow dryer, but I don't know if you want to put Cantu in your hair or use heat.:


If you are ok with using heat and your consultant says your locks are far enough along, don't forget you can also flat iron your Sisterlocks to lengthen them and decrease shrinkage.  I think you have to use a high-end flat iron though...something like a Chi or Maxiglide.  I'm sure there are others, but those are the main ones I can think of right now.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 18, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Sooooo question.  When do interlock start doing something?  I feel like I'm going to have these lil braid looking things forever lol.  My coiled ends are getting frizzier but the interlocs are like fresh looking



That's the beauty of interlocking, Queen!  It's pretty much going to look neat for the most part until your roots start growing out some and it's time for your next retightening.  That's why interlocking is preferred by many because of how long it lasts and because the hair locks faster.

The only action you will see is the frizz from after your hair has been wet and is drying and when the shed hairs fall and attach themselves along the length of your hair to form your locks.

But if you prefer a messier look (which I highly doubt, but I could be wrong since you have embraced your frizz) then just continue wetting your hair every day.  The puffy roots will come back in time as your hair grows out. 

Remember, the water is also contributing to helping your hair lock faster.  In order for locks to form, part of what has to happen is the hair has to shrink and wind onto itself.  *The fastest way for natural hair to shrink is when it comes into contact with moisture.  *

The other thing I love about interlocking is that you (general you) can clearly see and feel the point where your lock stops and the new growth begins.  This is extremely helpful for you to be able to see how much your hair has grown/is growing.  I compare that to being relaxed and being able to see the line of demarcation.

As far as the frizzy coils, the rest of your hair will catch up through the locking process, especially when it starts condensing.  But in order for that to happen, time has to elapse.  It's all good.  You're pretty much on autopilot now.


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 18, 2018)

It's so good to see this thread picking up momentum.  I don't think this was the case five years ago.  Five years ago, locking my hair was the furthest thing from my mind.  Now, here I am locked. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 18, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I had to clean up the bubbles.  I rinsed my hair and applied a little bit of shampoo, lathered and rinsed it really well.  I didn’t mess with trying palm-rolling because i think my hair is too short for me to do it successfully. I just coiled in the same direction as they were started and clipped them down.  It took me about an hour. I replaced my standing hair dryer so I’m drying right now.  I’m feeling pretty good about it now.  I haven’t taken a picture this week so it’s time.



That's really fast!  Look at you getting all proficient with your retwisting.  I'm so proud!  It's good that you were able to also get the dryer situation straightened out relatively quickly as well.  As far as the palmrolling, I'm going to just sit this right here.  There's more than one way to skin a cat.:


SlowBurnmmj: (one of DXLYN's clients)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 18, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> That's really fast!  Look at you getting all proficient with your retwisting.  I'm so proud!  It's good that you were able to also get the dryer situation straightened out relatively quickly as well.  As far as the palmrolling, I'm going to just sit this right here.  There's more than one way to skin a cat.:
> 
> 
> SlowBurnmmj: (one of DXLYN's clients)


Please don’t be tryin to skin any cats...LOL...thanks for the info!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 18, 2018)

almond eyes said:


> It's so good to see this thread picking up momentum.  I don't think this was the case five years ago.  Five years ago, locking my hair was the furthest thing from my mind.  Now, here I am locked.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


I’m right there with ya @almond eyes. 5 years ago I was going to be a butt length natural but my kinks and shrinkage beat me into submission. My hair wants to loc so hopefully with a little help from her friends she will get loc-ed up tight!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 18, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> That's the beauty of interlocking, Queen!  It's pretty much going to look neat for the most part until your roots start growing out some and it's time for your next retightening.  That's why interlocking is preferred by many because of how long it lasts and because the hair locks faster.
> 
> The only action you will see is the frizz from after your hair has been wet and is drying and when the shed hairs fall and attach themselves along the length of your hair to form your locks.
> 
> ...


Oh, ok.  I was just worried that these coils were going to loc up and be a much thicker loc than the interloc section.  Let me go back in the corner and work on my patience more lol.  It's not even been two months and it feels like two years


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 18, 2018)

Hair appointment got pushed back a day again. This inspired me to buy a interlocking tool today, I also twisted two locs together to see how they would look combined. I also braided three locs together to see how I liked combining locs that way. I think I like the braid method.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 19, 2018)

Random thought. Bless you all with sisterlocks. I def would have gave up and shaved my head by nowThe commitment, maintenance, and upkeep seems like a beast even though I still salivate at pics on here and Pinterest

However, I barely want to retwist what I have on my head now or drive to the loctitian. One thing I am good about is not lying to myself.  Sister locks I am not capable of...I am not enough.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 19, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Random thought. Bless you all with sisterlocks. I def would have gave up and shaved my head by nowThe commitment, maintenance, and upkeep seems like a beast even though I still salivate at pics on here and Pinterest
> 
> However, I barely want to retwist what I have on my head now or drive to the loctitian. One thing I am good about is not lying to myself.  Sister locks I am not capable of...I am not enough.


For some us Sisterlocks can be frustrating! Add in consultants that you can guarantee when it comes a few hours before your appointment time they to have to reschedule. Me and SO now have a bet going on every time it gets time for my appointment that my consultant is going to text me having to reschedule. I honestly wish I went with small traditional locs.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Oh, ok.  I was just worried that these coils were going to loc up and be a much thicker loc than the interloc section.  *Let me go back in the corner and work on my patience more lol.  It's not even been two months and it feels like two years *




BOFL!      I meant to say "girl,  what you doing in this kitchen after I done told you to leave that pot alone!"  

But for real...all jokes aside,  it hasn't been that long yet.  Your locks need way more time but it will all come together.

I love my fatties and don't want them to condense, but I also am curious to see how they will end up as mature locks.   Since I can't fast forward, I'm waiting too...but I'm loving this ride!  If it just so happens that this is how my locks want to form,  I'll be ok with that.

I almost don't want to say what I'm about to say, because I don't want you to get caught up in too much overcorrecting at this point and not enjoying the process of letting your locks do what it do.  But on the other hand, this is your journey and you also have to be happy (and you like being in control).  Plus, I might not remember later and then I'd be kicking myself for not saying something sooner.

If you are really worried about the frizzy coiled ends, you can use a crochet needle to bring the hairs in tighter so they match the smoother, tighter interlocked part of your hair.

That would be the least invasive, least time consuming way to remedy this situation.

I don't advise this next option because you would be undoing all your progress so far, but you could also undo the coiled frizzy part, take all the shed hairs out and recoil that portion of your hair tighter so it matches.  (note:  It will match the diameter, not the look) You can either discard the shed hairs or wrap them around the locks tight after you finish so you can keep some of your progress and you don't have to wait for the rest of your hair to catch up.

And lastly, if you really want all of your hair to be interlocked (matching in diameter and aesthetic) you can also undo that coily frizzy portion, tie a small knot at the end of each lock, and then interlock from the bottom up until it meets the rest of your hair.

But save the shed hairs to wrap around the locks when you finish so that they look more uniform throughout.  If you don't, you will have to wait for more shed hairs to fall and fill those areas in.

This is part of the reason why it can take a while for locks started via interlocking and Sisterlocks to thicken up and fill in.

I'm sure ya'll have noticed, but I have at least two or three locks that slipped mid shaft but the ends stayed in tact.  I interlocked to fix it.  Those portions are noticeably thinner that the other parts of the locks, and theoretically, I could wrap shed hairs around those parts to help them catch up, but I kinda like it, so for now I just leave it.

 I did tie knots in some of the ones that needed an anchor point, and you will lose some length doing this, but I didn't care about that for the most part.  I know I'll gain the length back as my locks continue to grow so I'm not worried.

At any rate, I hope that helps!

@BillsBackerz67 you might consider these points also, but I don't think you are about that life, especially since you are almost three years in.   But it might be an option for you if you are ready to part ways with your fat ends.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Please don’t be tryin to skin any cats...LOL...thanks for the info!



Never that....I love cats!  That was just an expression.  And you're welcome!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

almond eyes said:


> It's so good to see this thread picking up momentum.  I don't think this was the case five years ago.  Five years ago, locking my hair was the furthest thing from my mind.  Now, here I am locked.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



You're in good company....and we are glad to have you in the fold!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m right there with ya @almond eyes. 5 years ago I was going to be a butt length natural but my kinks and shrinkage beat me into submission. My hair wants to loc so hopefully with a little help from her friends she will get loc-ed up tight!



Agreed...I definitely threw in the towel in 2010 and started my Sisterlock journey because the way my loose hair was starting to be set up....  But I can't wait for this time to pass and for my locks to progress all the way to a few inches below my butt.  That's my ultimate locked length goal.  The universe will bless me with what I want.  I'm claiming it!


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You're in good company....and we are glad to have you in the fold!



I am glad to be here!!!!!!!!I've tried all of the other hair sides!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Dec 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Agreed...I definitely threw in the towel in 2010 and started my Sisterlock journey because the way my loose hair was starting to be set up....  But I can't wait for this time to pass and for my locks to progress all the way to a few inches below my butt.  That's my ultimate locked length goal.  The universe will bless me with what I want.  I'm claiming it!



That's how I feel too!!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> BOFL!      I meant to say "girl,  what you doing in this kitchen after I done told you to leave that pot alone!"
> 
> But for real...all jokes aside,  it hasn't been that long yet.  Your locks need way more time but it will all come together.
> 
> ...


OMG you absolutely read my mind with the crochet hook suggestion.  I was researching it last night.  I can't across a vid of a woman who's hair wouldn't stay locked so she started using the crochet hook.  I have so much frizz it's almost as if the shed hairs are growing away from the loc instead of getting caught up in the loc if that makes any sense.  I think that is why I maybe so worried about the amount of frizz.  I don't mind how it looks at all tho.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Hair appointment got pushed back a day again. This inspired me to buy a interlocking tool today, I also twisted two locs together to see how they would look combined. I also braided three locs together to see how I liked combining locs that way. I think I like the braid method.



Ugh....and I was going to say when I saw your other post where you said you almost wish you went with small traditional locks that you can always combine if you want to part ways with your consultant and feel that you have too many SLs to retighten.  One of the YouTubers I posted upthread (kayajourney) combined her SLs and hers could still pass for SLs....they're small but not too small.

When I considered combining, I also didn't like the way two twisted locks looked so I ended up not combining.  Three braided locks together for me, I had never considered as a method to combine but I don't think I liked how braided SLs looked on me in general.  Granted, I was braiding and banding to wash so if I had done them smaller it may have looked way different.  Can I see how yours looks (three braided SLs together)?

Which tool did you buy?  Let us know how you like it!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Random thought. *Bless you all with sisterlocks. I def would have gave up and shaved my head by now*The commitment, maintenance, and upkeep seems like a beast even though I still salivate at pics on here and Pinterest
> 
> *However, I barely want to retwist what I have on my head now or drive to the loctitian.* One thing I am good about is not lying to myself.  *Sister locks I am not capable of...I am not enough.*



@ the bolded.....    Ma'am!!!....

But yes....I still admire Sisterlocks all over social media but I just had to part ways with mine, due to all the issues I was having and also going through the frustrations @MzRae is going through now.  I was fresh to death with my Caesar though!



FlawedBeauty said:


> OMG you absolutely read my mind with the crochet hook suggestion.  I was researching it last night.  I can't across a vid of a woman who's hair wouldn't stay locked so she started using the crochet hook.  I have so much frizz it's almost as if the shed hairs are growing away from the loc instead of getting caught up in the loc if that makes any sense.  I think that is why I maybe so worried about the amount of frizz.  I don't mind how it looks at all tho.



I think you want the crochet needle.  There's crochet needles and there's crochet hooks.  Not the same thing.  Two different tools.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Ugh....and I was going to say when I saw your other post where you said you almost wish you went with small traditional locks that you can always combine if you want to part ways with your consultant and feel that you have too many SLs to retighten.  One of the YouTubers I posted upthread (kayajourney) combined her SLs and hers could still pass for SLs....they're small but not too small.
> 
> When I considered combining, I also didn't like the way two twisted locks looked so I ended up not combining.  Three braided locks together for me, I had never considered as a method to combine but I don't think I liked how braided SLs looked on me in general.  Granted, I was braiding and banding to wash so if I had done them smaller it may have looked way different.  Can I see how yours looks (three braided SLs together)?
> 
> Which tool did you buy?  Let us know how you like it!


Will do! I didn’t get a chance to take a pic of the braided locs as I took them down afterwards. Here is what they looked like twisted, I feel like they came out too large
I’m not sure if I want to use some type of product to combine them together so they will stay or just tie a knot at the end of the loc.

This is the tool I bought from off Amazon I’m going to watch some videos to get the routine down. I’m not sure if I should twist and then interlock or interlock and then twist the length of the hair.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @ the bolded.....    Ma'am!!!....
> 
> But yes....I still admire Sisterlocks all over social media but I just had to part ways with mine, due to all the issues I was having and also going through the frustrations @MzRae is going through now.  I was fresh to death with my Caesar though!
> 
> ...


It's a hook.  This is the video I was referring to...


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Will do! I didn’t get a chance to take a pic of the braided locs as I took them down afterwards. Here is what they looked like twisted, I feel like they came out too large
> I’m not sure if I want to use some type of product to combine them together so they will stay or just tie a knot at the end of the loc.
> 
> This is the tool I bought from off Amazon I’m going to watch some videos to get the routine down. I’m not sure if I should twist and then interlock or interlock and then twist the length of the hair.



I have been eyeing that tool forever!  Please let me know how you like it.  The people in one of the FB groups I'm in that have this tool seem to love it and swear by it.

You should interlock and then twist any surrounding hairs into the freshly retightened lock.  Otherwise you would be making more work for yourself.  The same holds true if you twisted and then interlocked if you don't maintain tension on the twisted new growth.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 19, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Will do! I didn’t get a chance to take a pic of the braided locs as I took them down afterwards. Here is what they looked like twisted, I feel like they came out too large
> I’m not sure if I want to use some type of product to combine them together so they will stay or just tie a knot at the end of the loc.
> 
> This is the tool I bought from off Amazon I’m going to watch some videos to get the routine down. I’m not sure if I should twist and then interlock or interlock and then twist the length of the hair.


The video below shows nicely the wrapping the loose hairs around the loc when interlocking that @shortycocoa spoke about.  Skip to 8:[email protected] 12:12 is slo-mo of him wrapping the hair around


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> It's a hook.  This is the video I was referring to...



Her locks are amazing!  I think I follow her on IG, too.  She is sooooooo sexy!!!    I thought I was subscribed to her YouTube channel but I wasn't until just now.  And my bad....I must be all the way wrong and confused.  It's a hook but she called it a needle, didn't she?

I was referring to this one in Kris McDred's video (it's been posted upthread before, but I'll just repost it here.) but I'm also legit confused because it looks like a needle to me but he also called it a hook.  Unless the point is so small that you can't tell it's a hook and not a needle.


I need an update on this client's locks...cause the first time I saw this video was about three years ago and these locks were dope then.   I'm sure they look amazing now, if she still has them.  I didn't realize I wasn't subscribed to his channel already either but I am now!



mz.rae said:


> I’m not sure if I want to use some type of product to combine them together so they will stay or just tie a knot at the end of the loc.



I had to requote you because I realize I didn't address this part of your post before.  I'm not sure if using a product will allow them to stay.  The locks will come undone as soon as you wash your hair, no?  Also, if you tie a knot at the end of the lock, the knots might be big and you might end up with fat tips until they condense.   If you're going to tie knots, you have to be sure to tie them extremely tight and be sure about your choice because it would be very hard to undo the knots if you decide you don't like the way that looks.

I would tie the knots loose enough so that you get an idea of what it looks like but tight enough to hold in case you do like it and decide to leave it, if that makes sense.  You are also going to have to tie more than one knot, and you'll see what I mean when you attempt this, which will cause you to lose some length.  Practice with a piece of yarn or string first so you can understand what I mean before you try it on your locks.  I didn't do that, but I'm also cool with it because like I said, I know the length will come back as my hair grows out and I'm happy with the way my locks look.  IMO, you can't even tell that I tied knots in some of my locks.

ETA:  If you only want to tie one knot on all of your locks, you will have to probably cut all the hair that ends up being below the knot, so that the knotted end will then become the new tip of each of your locks.

The other thing I forgot to mention is if you reconsider and you want to combine them another way, you can always use your interlocking tool to interlock two locks together.  I may have already posted the video of DynamicRunner doing this method on her locks, I'm not sure.  There were several SLs I mistakenly combined that way when I was first learning how to retighten my own locks.  With this method though, you do have to wait until the locks fuse together, and you will end up with two-headed dragons.  Then you will need to decide which of the heads you want to cut off so that you end up with one lock.  Also, until they fuse, you have to thread both locks through your tool when you retighten.

For me, it always made sense to cut off the shorter head and leave the longer one in tact.  You can also save the shorter heads that you cut off and reattach them to the ends of your newly combined locks.  I think I was throwing those away, partly because I didn't think to save them for the purpose of reattaching them to the ends of my SLs back then.  The other part was due to the fact that my ends were already fat as it was, and some of the dragons I was cutting were not the same size and I didn't want the huge variance (small from the root to about mid shaft, then fat ends, then a newly reattached, smaller end.)  So if you can picture it, it would have looked like this:

-------------------------------0000000000000000000============

instead of this:

--------------------------------000000000000000000.

I'm not even sure reattaching would have worked anyway, because my bunching on the ends felt like stone.  I don't think a crochet needle was going to get through that.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 19, 2018)

FlawedBeauty said:


> The video below shows nicely the wrapping the loose hairs around the loc when interlocking that @shortycocoa spoke about.  Skip to 8:[email protected] 12:12 is slo-mo of him wrapping the hair around





shortycocoa said:


> Her locks are amazing!  I think I follow her on IG, too.  She is sooooooo sexy!!!    I thought I was subscribed to her YouTube channel but I wasn't until just now.  And my bad....I must be all the way wrong and confused.  It's a hook but she called it a needle, didn't she?
> 
> I was referring to this one in Kris McDred's video (it's been posted upthread before, but I'll just repost it here.) but I'm also legit confused because it looks like a needle to me but he also called it a hook.  Unless the point is so small that you can't tell it's a hook and not a needle.
> 
> ...


Thank you ladies for all the tips!! @FlawedBeauty thst video was extremely helpful! He makes it look so easy and effortless. @shortycocoa did you tie a knot on all your locs or did you sew some together?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 19, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you ladies for all the tips!! @FlawedBeauty thst video was extremely helpful! He makes it look so easy and effortless. @shortycocoa did you tie a knot on all your locs or did you sew some together?



You're welcome!  Girl no....I didn't tie a knot on all my locks.  Just the ones that were experiencing slippage in the middle of the lock but the tip was intact.  So it was looking like this:

000000000000000--------------------*

(the zeroes would indicate the locked portion, while the dashes indicate the slippage, and the star represents the tip of the lock where the twist did not come out.)  So on some of those, I tied knots on them to reinforce the tip and make it stronger so that the interlock would stay when I interlocked from the tip up to meet the rest of the lock.  I hope that makes sense.

I really wish I had taken before and after pics of me manipulating my locks in this way just for reference for myself later as well as to provide a better visual for people when I'm explaining.  But a lot of the times I was just in the mirror examining my locks and made an executive split second decision to correct them on the fly.

I didn't sew any of my locks together.  That seems like too much work and I don't like the idea of sewing my hair and also never understood how to sew so you can't see the thread, so that was never an option for me. 

But there is a video I saw on YouTube a while back of Cynsational Locs combining her husband's locks without sewing.  If you're interested in that, I will post it here so you can see.:


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 19, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Her locks are amazing!  I think I follow her on IG, too.  She is sooooooo sexy!!!    I thought I was subscribed to her YouTube channel but I wasn't until just now.  And my bad....I must be all the way wrong and confused.  It's a hook but she called it a needle, didn't she?
> 
> I was referring to this one in Kris McDred's video (it's been posted upthread before, but I'll just repost it here.) but I'm also legit confused because it looks like a needle to me but he also called it a hook.  Unless the point is so small that you can't tell it's a hook and not a needle.
> 
> ...


No, I think I'm getting confused too lol.  It's called a crochet hook...I didn't even mean to say needle lol

ETA:. Okok I see now.  The crochet tool for locs is called crochet needle...which is basically the same as the crochet hook used for actual crocheting yarn


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 20, 2018)

@mz.rae have you seen this?


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2018)

@shortycocoa , you were right; I need to find a new loctician. My 1st wash and retwist is this morning at 9am (well it was supposed to be). Yesterday, I missed two calls from the salon. The receptionist left me two messages but never said the reason for the call, just that I needed to call her back ASAP. She called me at 5:21pm, I didnt see the call until after 7pm. I called them but there was no answer so I left a message. This morning, I called them and left a message and told them that I wasnt going to the appt until I heard back from them or whether or not the appt is a go. Moments later I got a call from the receptionist who stated that my loctician had a family emergency (which I dont believe) and needs to push my appt to 11am. What frustrates me the most is that she just sent out an email about clients being late and how she will be charging for lateness and no shows and how there will be a 2.00 processing fee when using credit cards. You as the owner need to be held accountable. 

Yesterday when I got the messages from the salon, I started looking for a new loctician. This will be my last appt with this salon. Later on today, I plan on calling another salon for my next 3wk appt. I have also been practicing retwisting my hair . I retwisted the entire front of my hair and I think I did a really good job. I used only water and oil to retwist. Next time, I'm going to either use homemade flax seed gel or KCC. 

If anyone knows of any good locticians in the West, South, Southwest Philly, Delaware County or Delaware area, please let me know. There are ALOT of locticians in Philly and Delaware but because there are so many it's hard to find a good one.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm soooooo conflicted!!!!!

I absolutely LOVE the outcome of my retwist and I love the fact that when I leave the salon I'm in good spirits with myself and my hair (if that makes sense). But the lateness is REALLY annoying. She did apologize but this is a constant with her being late.

I recounted my locs and I now have between 180-190 (I might have missed a couple). I started with 206. I told her how many I had but she told me my loc count may change; which at this appt it did. I told her that I expected as much as I could tell that the ones in the front were too small and that I may want to combine them. I'm REALLY happy with the results today and I'm surprised since I'm down almost 20 locs.

Ok enough with me rambling on to the pics, lol

1st pic is before anything was done and the others are after the wash, during the retwist process and the end results. The front of my hair was completely washed out of my starter coils. I think its because the shampoo girl, shampoos too rough


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 20, 2018)

Guinan said:


> @shortycocoa , you were right; I need to find a new loctician. My 1st wash and retwist is this morning at 9am (well it was supposed to be). Yesterday, I missed two calls from the salon. The receptionist left me two messages but never said the reason for the call, just that I needed to call her back ASAP. She called me at 5:21pm, I didnt see the call until after 7pm. I called them but there was no answer so I left a message. This morning, I called them and left a message and told them that I wasnt going to the appt until I heard back from them or whether or not the appt is a go. Moments later I got a call from the receptionist who stated that my loctician had a family emergency (which I dont believe) and needs to push my appt to 11am. What frustrates me the most is that she just sent out an email about clients being late and how she will be charging for lateness and no shows and how there will be a 2.00 processing fee when using credit cards. You as the owner need to be held accountable.
> 
> Yesterday when I got the messages from the salon, I started looking for a new loctician. This will be my last appt with this salon. Later on today, I plan on calling another salon for my next 3wk appt. I have also been practicing retwisting my hair . I retwisted the entire front of my hair and I think I did a really good job. I used only water and oil to retwist. Next time, I'm going to either use homemade flax seed gel or KCC.
> 
> If anyone knows of any good locticians in the West, South, Southwest Philly, Delaware County or Delaware area, please let me know. There are ALOT of locticians in Philly and Delaware but because there are so many it's hard to find a good one.



Today has been a busy day for me, so I haven't been able to respond. This is a mess!  I'm glad you have decided to switch locticians and salons.  Constant lateness and last-minute rescheduling are big issues that I don't like, either. 

I will do some digging and get back to you on the new loctician search.  What is the name of the salon/loctician you're seeing now?  I'm asking just so I know not to include that in my results if I find a place you might be interested in.



Guinan said:


> I'm soooooo conflicted!!!!!
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the outcome of my retwist and I love the fact that when I leave the salon I'm in good spirits with myself and my hair (if that makes sense). But the lateness is REALLY annoying. She did apologize but this is a constant with her being late.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks amazing!!!!  I see why you didn't want to go past three weeks for a retwist.    Did she combine some of them, and that's how you ended up with a different total this time around?  And yes, the shampoo girl needs to be more gentle.  When you came in were some of your coils still in tact in the front?  I'm glad you're happy with the outcome of your hair, despite all the scheduling challenges and the rough shampoo.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 20, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Today has been a busy day for me, so I haven't been able to respond. This is a mess!  I'm glad you have decided to switch locticians and salons.  Constant lateness and last-minute rescheduling are big issues that I don't like, either.
> 
> I will do some digging and get back to you on the new loctician search.  What is the name of the salon/loctician you're seeing now, just so I know not to include that in my results if I find a place you might be interested in.
> 
> ...



She basically had to redo (re-part) the entire front, in doing so she made some locs bigger. When I came in my entire front was intact because I had retwisted last week. I kinda anticipated the front coming loose since its my finest area. The back appears to be the same. Ill insert some pics of the differences in the front. Its weird when I went for the consult I told her I didn't want straight parts, I wanted free hand but she std that she likes to keep the parts neat. So she gave me neat parts on my 1st visit. I didn't really care for the straight part down the middle. Now this visit she did the back really neat but then, what it appears to me, did free hand in the front; which is what I wanted in the 1st place, I just have to make sure I like the size. I did tell her that the front appears to be too small. My front/edges are thin. I have thyroid issues and my hairline is the 1st to go when it's acting up.

Is that normal for loc numbers to change until it locs and you settle on the number or should I try to keep the same number?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 20, 2018)

Guinan said:


> I'm soooooo conflicted!!!!!
> 
> I absolutely LOVE the outcome of my retwist and I love the fact that when I leave the salon I'm in good spirits with myself and my hair (if that makes sense). But the lateness is REALLY annoying. She did apologize but this is a constant with her being late.
> 
> ...


They look so good!  That lateness would annoy me to death!  I just can’t do it. I don’t have nearly as many locs as you, I think about half as many or less. I’d be all day trying to retwist those ...LOL


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 20, 2018)

Guinan said:


> She basically had to redo (re-part) the entire front, in doing so she made some locs bigger. When I came in my entire front was intact because I had retwisted last week. I kinda anticipated the front coming loose since its my finest area. The back appears to be the same. Ill insert some pics of the differences in the front. *Its weird when I went for the consult I told her I didn't want straight parts, I wanted free hand but she std that she likes to keep the parts neat. So she gave me neat parts on my 1st visit. *I didn't really care for the straight part down the middle. Now this visit she did the back really neat but then, what it appears to me, did free hand in the front; which is what I wanted in the 1st place, I just have to make sure I like the size. *I did tell her that the front appears to be too small. *My front/edges are thin. I have thyroid issues and my hairline is the 1st to go when it's acting up.
> 
> *Is that normal for loc numbers to change until it locs and you settle on the number or should I try to keep the same number?*



I had no idea that you didn't want your hair the way it was initially done!  What's even worse is you told her what you wanted and she gave you what her vision was for your hair and not yours.  I hate when stylists do that.  It looks like you ended up getting what you wanted anyway, though.  I actually think it looks better the way you wanted it, but the first way also looks very good too.

Her justification for doing it the way she did it initially makes absolutely no sense, because you can keep the parts neat in any formation as long as you follow the pattern and redirect the loose hairs back into each lock.

Girl yeah....she needs to be cancelled based off of that alone, but also due to your other issues with her.

I don't think the front looks too small, at least from the pictures it doesn't.  But I also realize that pictures can usually be misleading and you see your hair up close every day so it could look much different from what we are seeing.  And remember that they will thicken up and fill in during the locking process, so if you redid them even larger then more than likely they will thicken up larger still.

It's normal for the lock count to change during your journey, especially during the first year of setting the foundation and the transformation they go through. 

But in my opinion, as long as you keep up with maintenance and the size is big enough to support the locks so you don't have to end up combining any of them, you should be okay.


----------



## santigold (Dec 21, 2018)

i feel like i need to be talked off the ledge. just two days ago, out of nowhere, i decided to go back to the loose side. i haven’t started to pick them out yet because i’m on vacation but as soon as i get home i feel it’s gonna happen. 

my loose hair is dry, brittle and frizzy. it takes an entire day to detangle. i hate the way i look when prepping for a braid/twist out. i hate sleeping with a bonnet. i hate that i can’t even think about water without my hair becoming tangled and ruined. i hate that i can’t touch it without it breaking off. i hate that my hair is so high maintenance. 

my locs are easy. i lead an active lifestyle and they allow me to hike, camp, swim etc. without a second thought. i never have to worry about doing my hair because it’s always done. 

all of these cons and i still miss being loose.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 21, 2018)

santigold said:


> i feel like i need to be talked off the ledge. just two days ago, out of nowhere, i decided to go back to the loose side. i haven’t started to pick them out yet because i’m on vacation but as soon as i get home i feel it’s gonna happen.
> 
> *my loose hair is dry, brittle and frizzy. it takes an entire day to detangle. i hate the way i look when prepping for a braid/twist out. i hate sleeping with a bonnet. i hate that i can’t even think about water without my hair becoming tangled and ruined. i hate that i can’t touch it without it breaking off. i hate that my hair is so high maintenance. *
> 
> ...



But why, though?????  This list right here would make me not miss it AT ALL.  Is it just because you feel like you need a change?  What is it that you want to do with loose hair that you feel you can't do right now with locks?  Because I have seen plenty women wear wigs, braids, twists, etc. over their locks.  It's not for me and not something I would do, but the options are there.

I seriously hope you reconsider.


----------



## santigold (Dec 21, 2018)

if i unlock i know for certain i will return sooner rather than later. i'd give myself 1 yr max. i think i just want a break/to start over. i love my locs but have made some mistakes and am now seeing the consequences. i think taking them down will satisfy the itch for loose hair and then actually having loose hair will quickly push me back to locs


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 21, 2018)

santigold said:


> if i unlock i know for certain i will return sooner rather than later. i'd give myself 1 yr max. i think i just want a break/to start over. *i love my locs but have made some mistakes and am now seeing the consequences.* i think taking them down will satisfy the itch for loose hair and then actually having loose hair will quickly push me back to locs



Wow.... I understand.  Re: the bolded...can you elaborate on the mistakes you made and the impending consequences?   I'm just curious to know what those were.  I've never quite heard someone with locks say what you just said in the way you said it.


----------



## santigold (Dec 21, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Wow.... I understand.  Re: the bolded...can you elaborate on the mistakes you made and the impending consequences?   I'm just curious to know what those were.  I've never quite heard someone with locks say what you just said in the way you said it.


i made it sound more serious than it is. just a lot of the same mistakes others have made. 

1. using creamy blue conditioner = blue buildup
2. bleaching and never moisturizing = breakage
3. never covering my hair = lint
4. picking out lint = weak points
5. didn't take into account texture and density when parting = locs of vastly different sizes


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 22, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> You're welcome!  Girl no....I didn't tie a knot on all my locks.  Just the ones that were experiencing slippage in the middle of the lock but the tip was intact.  So it was looking like this:
> 
> 000000000000000--------------------*
> 
> ...


Thank you so much! I’m going to watch those videos! My loc tool came today I can’t wait to try it. I ended up going to my consultant the day after my initial appointment. But if any come loose at the root  they have in the past I’m going to use my tool to retighten it back up.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 22, 2018)

santigold said:


> i made it sound more serious than it is. just a lot of the same mistakes others have made.
> 
> 1. using creamy blue conditioner = blue buildup
> 2. bleaching and never moisturizing = breakage
> ...



Well when you put it this way it definitely offers more insight as to why you feel like you need and want to start over.  People talk about build-up in their locks, but never colorful buildup, so that's a new one for me!  

The upside is that when you do decide to come back and start over after you have gotten what you need from having loose hair, you know what not to do and how to prevent or minimize these issues if they come up again.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 22, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much! I’m going to watch those videos! My loc tool came today I can’t wait to try it. I ended up going to my consultant the day after my initial appointment. But if any come loose at the root  they have in the past I’m going to use my tool to retighten it back up.



Yay!  Glad you got your tool.  I know a few people who ordered that tool had problems with the shipping being mad delayed or never receiving theirs at all.  I hope it works out for you.  I think that's a good plan you have to retighten the ones that slip on your own.  It will give you a chance to practice and get the hang of the retightening process.  And you won't be so overwhelmed with learning how to do it AND retightening your whole head at the same time.  That was a whole different level of anxiety for me when I went through that for the first time.  But each time the anxiety goes away.  Now I retighten like it's nothing....I am still trying to work on speed.  Even when I retighten DS 2's hair it seems to take me way long.  And he only has 45 locks.  I feel like I should be done with that in 30 minutes.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 23, 2018)

My 4b-c hair is so weird. My coils are staying intact and I don’t have any problem with them. I cover my hair at night with a satin bonnet. I don’t use any daily products but every day I find some weird bone straight hairs just hanging out where they should not be.  It’s so random and annoying.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 23, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> My 4b-c hair is so weird. My coils are staying intact and I don’t have any problem with them. I cover my hair at night with a satin bonnet. I don’t use any daily products but every day I find some weird bone straight hairs just hanging out where they should not be.  It’s so random and annoying.



It's ok.  All a part of the process.  Wrap them around the locks.


----------



## simplycee (Dec 24, 2018)

My niece sent me a picture of my husband and I at her party 2 weeks ago. I couldn’t stop staring at my locks. So much growth and thickness.... and they look like sisterlocks with coils at the end (well they are sisterlocks with coils at the end) but they look like locs ya’ll, not just curly hair. Even though it will be a year in Feb I know I have more months, maybe a year, before I’m fully locked.  I’m working on patience but this picture made me smile.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 24, 2018)

Hi ladies!  I've been meaning to come in here and post.

Friday night I took the kids to a holiday block party and I saw this young queen with Sisterlocks.  I immediately went over to her and complimented her and started a conversation.  I should have asked her how old she was.  She looked like she was in middle school but her hair was pretty.  I asked her how long she had them and I was shocked that she said it was only a month or a little over a month. 

 Yesterday marked 8 months locked for me.   I started this post last night to tell ya'll that but I fell asleep with the phone in my hand.  

For the past 2 weeks or so, it seemed like my locks were/are condensing and some days they look like not so much.  But I am really enjoying my hair!  I look forward to see what they look like at 9 months and then a year.

DS 2 hits 3 months on Wednesday.  I almost started DS 1's locks over the weekend but he came home from school with a cough on Friday and hasn't been feeling good.  I washed his hair this morning and thought about starting his locks today, but I want to focus on getting all my Christmas prep out of the way so that I can actually spend more quality time with my kids instead of being in the kitchen cooking most of the day.

I'm making good time right now, so we'll see.  If I can keep the same momentum I might be able to go ahead and do it.  Something is telling me to just wait until after Christmas, though.  I'm all over the place.  

Right now I need to go ahead and get DS 2's hair together since he just had a bath and got his hair washed this morning.  So I'm going to oil his scalp and spray his locks with my rosewater spray. 

I washed my hair yesterday and last week I have also started oiling my hair right after a wash or when my hair is wet.  I think I like that better than waiting until I go to bed, and I'm also sealing in more moisture this way, as opposed to waiting.  I can definitely tell the difference.  My hair is extra cottony and soft.  I have to force myself to stop touching it.

Plus, I think this will help me stay more consistent with using my sulfur oil because at night I am usually so exhausted I can't be bothered to do anything except put my hair up for the night and go to sleep.

I have been styling my hair more also.  I will post pics later.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 24, 2018)

simplycee said:


> My niece sent me a picture of my husband and I at her party 2 weeks ago. I couldn’t stop staring at my locks. So much growth and thickness.... and they look like sisterlocks with coils at the end (well they are sisterlocks with coils at the end) but they look like locs ya’ll, not just curly hair. Even though it will be a year in Feb I know I have more months, maybe a year, before I’m fully locked.  I’m working on patience but this picture made me smile.



That's exciting!!!!  And February is not that far off...especially since this month is almost over.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 24, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> For some us Sisterlocks can be frustrating! Add in consultants that you can guarantee when it comes a few hours before your appointment time they to have to reschedule. Me and SO now have a bet going on every time it gets time for my appointment that my consultant is going to text me having to reschedule. I honestly wish I went with small traditional locs.


Thanks for being honest and upfront about your trials and tribulations! I merely didn’t go with sister-locks because of the price and the length of time retightening involved. I did no further research and thought MAYBE  I would reattempt it if I wanted to start a new set of locs one day. But yeah I’m all set. I was totally ignorant to the fact that slippage or any of the other issues existed until this thread. The end results are so drool worthy once you get past the jump but it takes a lot to get there!


----------



## simplycee (Dec 24, 2018)

I love my sisterlocks. My retightenings are about 3 hours long but I have almost 600 locks so it seems reasonable to me. She does wash (and would style if I was doing that) at each appointment. I usually don’t have any issues but this last one I thought she was trying to pull my brains out through my scalp.  My only issue during my journey has been shrinkage and parts of my hair that aren’t beginning to lock because the hair in the area is so soft. My hair looked like curls, not locks up until about last month.


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 25, 2018)

I’ve had these twists in a month now. I’ve purchased an interlock tool and jojoba oil. My question is will my twists swell a lot with interlocking? I don’t want my finished product to be too big... but I don’t want sister lock small either.


----------



## simplycee (Dec 25, 2018)

Welp, I called it. My Aunt has been quizzing me about my hair choice all year. I prefer “locs” or “sisterlocks” to “dreads” and I’ve told her that. Tonight’s family gathering for Christmas and my aunt starts asking questions about my hair. 
Auntie: you have dreads now?
Me: no, sisterlocks. 
Auntie: looks like tiny dreads to me.
Me: nope, tiny locs
Auntie: same thing 
Me: 
Auntie 1 hour later: oh I see....those are braids with curls on the end. 
Me: 

We have had this same conversation the last 3 times we’ve seen each other. It’s annoying because my mother has had her sisterlocks for 7 years, her daughter has been wearing her sisterlocks for the last 6 years. The first time I told my aunt about my sisterlocks she told me not to do it because my loose natural hair was so long and thick. That was 10 months ago. I’ve seen her for all the family gatherings since then. I really believe she is being annoying on purpose.  Last time she said my coils looked like a Jheri curl.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 26, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!  Glad you got your tool.  I know a few people who ordered that tool had problems with the shipping being mad delayed or never receiving theirs at all.  I hope it works out for you.  I think that's a good plan you have to retighten the ones that slip on your own.  It will give you a chance to practice and get the hang of the retightening process.  And you won't be so overwhelmed with learning how to do it AND retightening your whole head at the same time.  That was a whole different level of anxiety for me when I went through that for the first time.  But each time the anxiety goes away.  Now I retighten like it's nothing....I am still trying to work on speed.  Even when I retighten DS 2's hair it seems to take me way long.  And he only has 45 locks.  I feel like I should be done with that in 30 minutes.


I can’t wait to use my tool I’m excited to try it and post about it! Hopefully I will be able to retighten my hair and not depend on a consultant for retightens just only to make sure my hair is doing ok and that I haven’t joined any locs together.


BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thanks for being honest and upfront about your trials and tribulations! I merely didn’t go with sister-locks because of the price and the length of time retightening involved. I did no further research and thought MAYBE  I would reattempt it if I wanted to start a new set of locs one day. But yeah I’m all set. I was totally ignorant to the fact that slippage or any of the other issues existed until this thread. The end results are so drool worthy once you get past the jump but it takes a lot to get there!


No problem! Now I do love my Sisterlocks it’s just some of the things along the way can be irritating. I can’t wait for when I am 3/4 years in this journey.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 26, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> I’ve had these twists in a month now. I’ve purchased an interlock tool and jojoba oil. My question is will my twists swell a lot with interlocking? I don’t want my finished product to be too big... but I don’t want sister lock small either.



Awwwww shucks!   So you did decide to leave the last set and let them lock....that's what's up!  What size are your twists now and what size did they start out as? If you're at least a month in, they should have filled in a little bit and will continue to do so along your journey.  It's hard to definitively say how much they will swell, because several factors are involved.

If you don't want them too thick or too small, then you should consider the interlocking pattern you want to use.  Have you decided on one yet?  I'm not a loctician, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that if you chose a 3 pt rotation that would contribute to giving you the look you want.  With that being said, other things are involved with getting the correct size you want, such as the maintenance schedule, how small you started them, whether or not you combined them, and how you care for them overall.  Even the tool you use might be a factor.

We talked about a 2 pt rotation in this thread, and that will give you thicker locks.  Conversely, a 4 pt. rotation is going to create a more tighter, compacted (read: slim) lock.

I think you should ask lots of people who maintain by interlocking, as well as people who have SLs and microlocks what pattern they use and then come to a decision.

Just to reiterate, when I had my SLs, my consultant said she used a reverse 4 pattern to retighten my locks.  When I retightened my own, I continued using a 4 pt rotation but I wasn't going in reverse. 

With these, I started with two-strand twists and interlock to maintain.  I still use a 4 pt rotation and I will find the post where I discussed the direction I go in and link to it in a different post.

Hopefully the other ladies will also reiterate their interlocking patterns, to help you decide.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 26, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Welp, I called it. My Aunt has been quizzing me about my hair choice all year. I prefer “locs” or “sisterlocks” to “dreads” and I’ve told her that. Tonight’s family gathering for Christmas and my aunt starts asking questions about my hair.
> Auntie: you have dreads now?
> Me: no, sisterlocks.
> Auntie: looks like tiny dreads to me.
> ...



I agree....she's trying to get under your skin.  Just ignore her.  If it's good enough for your mom and her daughter, it's good enough for you.  Your hair is fabulous and she can't take it.  That's it and that's all.    

She sounds like the type of person that will end up with Sisterlocks later on down the line and just magically "forget" that she had negative things to say about other people who chose that path.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 26, 2018)

mz.rae said:


> I can’t wait to use my tool I’m excited to try it and post about it! Hopefully I will be able to retighten my hair and not depend on a consultant for retightens just *only to make sure my hair is doing ok and that I haven’t joined any locs together*.
> 
> No problem! Now I do love my Sisterlocks it’s just some of the things along the way can be irritating. I can’t wait for when I am 3/4 years in this journey.



The only piece of advice I can give you here so you can try to prevent that (because nobody told me and I definitely had to learn the hard way) is to section the hell out of your hair prior to starting and make sure that the section you are working on only has the lock you are about to retighten out.  Once you start accumulating lots of freshly retightened locks, put those in ponytails or braid them down and out of the way so that you don't mistakenly weave the lock you are working on through one you just retightened.  It is extremely easy to do.

One other thing that I do now is block the area around the lock I am about to retighten with my free index finger that is not holding my retightening tool.  Each time I finish a rotation I reposition my free finger wherever it needs to be to block the area around the lock until I am finished.  That ensures that I don't go through an adjacent lock.  I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 26, 2018)

simplycee said:


> Welp, I called it. My Aunt has been quizzing me about my hair choice all year. I prefer “locs” or “sisterlocks” to “dreads” and I’ve told her that. Tonight’s family gathering for Christmas and my aunt starts asking questions about my hair.
> Auntie: you have dreads now?
> Me: no, sisterlocks.
> Auntie: looks like tiny dreads to me.
> ...



At this point it's clear the issue is with her not with you. I would just change the topic anytime she brings up anything hair related. It's clear you won't change her mind. You COULD tell her that you won't be discussing anything hair related with her or just do what I do and deflect and change the topic. Instead of trying to change her mind just accept that she is who she is and her issues are hers to deal with.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 26, 2018)

I attempted to start DS 1's locks earlier this morning.  He let me spray his hair to moisten it but as soon as I tried to put the comb through to part the first row, all bets were off.  I tried redirecting him to the table several times.  Still a no go.

I will have to resort to plan B.  If that doesn't work, then he will just be getting a haircut.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 26, 2018)

@prettywhitty this is the post I was referring to earlier.  Did you see it?

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-69#post-25007521

I am also including this post because it is also relevant and the same question you asked not too long ago.

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-72#post-25017495


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 26, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> @prettywhitty this is the post I was referring to earlier.  Did you see it?
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-69#post-25007521
> 
> ...


Ok that helps a lot! I’ve been watching several interlocking vids on YouTube. I liked what you said a few posts back about making sure your parts are precise when you retighten. 
Within a month I have loads of new growth! And if I’m being completely honest I’m nervous to do it. But I’m too lazy to take these twists down. I have 191 of them and I find the part closest to the root is already locing some. I have some shrinkage  and twists are swelling a bit. 
If I do this I was going to use Aloe Vera gel for hold. Would that work well?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 26, 2018)

prettywhitty said:


> Ok that helps a lot! I’ve been watching several interlocking vids on YouTube. I liked what you said a few posts back about making sure your parts are precise when you retighten.
> Within a month I have loads of new growth! And if I’m being completely honest I’m nervous to do it. But I’m too lazy to take these twists down. I have 191 of them and I find the part closest to the root is already locing some. I have some shrinkage  and twists are swelling a bit.
> If I do this I was going to use Aloe Vera gel for hold. Would that work well?



You don't need any product when interlocking.  That's also one of the main reasons I chose it as my method of maintenance.  I didn't want to use products and have to constantly worry about product build up.

To interlock, all you really need is the tool/tools you plan on using.   I have seen several videos of women on YouTube using things like edge control or gel to style their locks if it warrants it, but I don't think either of them interlock to maintain.  I could be wrong, though.

And yay for new growth!!!  Don't be nervous; IMO it's overwhelming at first but once you get the hang of it, it's fine!  And I did tell you that they would start locking fast.  You must have thought I was joking.  

Just keep watching as many videos as you feel you need to, and once you think you're ready, go ahead and start retightening.  You may find that you have to coax yourself into it.  At least that's how I was the first time I retightened my SLs.


What helped me was to take it one lock at a time.  Once I finished retightening one lock, it gave me the confidence to continue on to the next one and so on.  Before I knew it, I had one row done, then I would section off another row and take a lock out of the row to retighten.  So it helps to envision it in baby steps, because it's already overwhelming learning a new skill and then to add in the pressures of feeling like you have to get it perfect on your first try AND you have to retighten your whole head can be too much.

The other thing I will say is to try to do it when you have plenty of time and can finish most or all of it at one time.  It's highly unlikely that you will finish all at one time, especially just learning.  I said all that to say don't do it when you have somewhere to go or be at a certain time.  If you don't finish, you can always disguise it with scarves or headwraps, etc.

For me, that's why I always work in even sections and rows when I retighten because that makes it easier to style if I don't finish all at one time and it's also easy to see where I need to pick back up.

Also, don't force yourself to finish or keep going when you're tired.  Allow yourself to come to a stopping point and resume in a few hours or the next day.  You will definitely make mistakes in that situation and you need the energy, mental clarity and focus.  Celebrate your wins and what you accomplished, even if you only retightened one or two locks.

Remember that you are learning, and you will make mistakes and you might even second-guess yourself but it's all a part of learning.  Trust yourself and your abilities and you'll be fine.

If you have any other questions I can answer, just let me know!  I'm glad to help.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 26, 2018)

I think I have hit an ugly wall. Today I did my usual get up, cover my hair in the shower, remove my shower cap and bonnet (slept in it as usual) and got the heck outta here to work. It was only when I took a good look in the mirror that I realized I looked like I should have worked from home today. It was fuzzy as the scalp and just overall unkempt looking. It was really bad. So bad I did a shampoo and retwist a week and 3 days early—I’m under my dryer right now.  It really made me sad.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 26, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I have hit an ugly wall. Today I did my usual get up, cover my hair in the shower, remove my shower cap and bonnet (slept in it as usual) and got the heck outta here to work. It was only when I took a good look in the mirror that I realized I looked like I should have worked from home today. It was fuzzy as the scalp and just overall unkempt looking. It was really bad. So bad I did a shampoo and retwist a week and 3 days early—I’m under my dryer right now.  It really made me sad.




Awwwwww.....I'm so sorry you weren't feeling at your best today.  Tomorrow will be a better day.  Before you put your bonnet on to go to bed, how do you prepare your hair?  If you want your hair to lay down and appear neater with minimal frizz, you have to do a little more work at night.  So if your hair is long enough, then put it in some low, loose ponytails and then tie a scarf around your hairline, making sure all of your hair is covered and the scarf is snug.  Then put your bonnet on.

If your hair is not long enough, then use four loose ponytails, two on top and two on the bottom.  If you don't want to sleep on ponytails or find that might be too uncomfortable, then use some hairpins to pin your locks down in a way that will allow them to stay stationary while you sleep, and put a scarf over that before you put the bonnet on.  For extra security, if I were you I would tie another scarf around the bonnet that's on top.  Bonnets are notorious for sliding off in the middle of the night.  The scarves are also helping to smooth your hair and lay the frizz down while you sleep.

Since you keep your hair covered in the shower, your locks won't have time to frizz up again unless it is rainy and/or humid where you are in the morning.  If you are able, wear all those things out of the house until you get to your job and then take your hair down and fluff it up or style it before you go in.

If you are not able, then just make the hair the last thing you do before you leave the house so your hair can stay as smooth as possible until you get to your destination.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 26, 2018)

shortycocoa said:


> Awwwwww.....I'm so sorry you weren't feeling at your best today.  Tomorrow will be a better day.  Before you put your bonnet on to go to bed, how do you prepare your hair?  If you want your hair to lay down and appear neater with minimal frizz, you have to do a little more work at night.  So if your hair is long enough, then put it in some low, loose ponytails and then tie a scarf around your hairline, making sure all of your hair is covered and the scarf is snug.  Then put your bonnet on.
> 
> If your hair is not long enough, then use four loose ponytails, two on top and two on the bottom.  If you don't want to sleep on ponytails or find that might be too uncomfortable, then use some hairpins to pin your locks down in a way that will allow them to stay stationary while you sleep, and put a scarf over that before you put the bonnet on.  For extra security, if I were you I would tie another scarf around the bonnet that's on top.  Bonnets are notorious for sliding off in the middle of the night.  The scarves are also helping to smooth your hair and lay the frizz down while you sleep.
> 
> ...


Thanks @shortycocoa. Oddly enough, I decided to tie my hair down with a scarf and then cover with a bonnet and didntvsee your message until after. I was feeling kind of silly too until I read your message.  I sleep like a wild woman so I have a satin pillowcase, too.  Today was just a really bad hair day.  You’re always so positive and encouraging. Thank you.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 27, 2018)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks @shortycocoa. Oddly enough, I decided to tie my hair down with a scarf and then cover with a bonnet and didntvsee your message until after. I was feeling kind of silly too until I read your message.  I sleep like a wild woman so I have a satin pillowcase, too.  Today was just a really bad hair day.  You’re always so positive and encouraging. Thank you.



Anytime!  I don't want to get too ahead of myself, but it sounds like it worked...I'll wait for you to come back in and update us.  Some days you're not going to feel great about your hair and you have owned that it was a bad hair day but please don't call yourself ugly.  Don't be your worst enemy...there are so many people against us already.   Make that bad hair day fly!  We are "Cleva," remember?  

On Christmas Day I was attempting a new style and it was a mess...and I owned it and acknowledged that it was a mess, but you know what?  I congratulated my effort, took it down and tried a different style and crushed it.    And in the meantime, I'll just keep practicing the initial style until I get it right.  If it still doesn't come out the way I think it should, then and only then will I accept that my hair just doesn't want to do that.  

 Yesterday I also had a certain style in mind but it also came out totally different than what I envisioned and I LOVED it.  I almost didn't want to take it down, but I did.  I never sleep in styles, (except for the ponytails I put in and that doesn't really count) I don't know why.   That might change later on, especially if I elevate to being able to do those highly elaborate styles I see on social media and YouTube, but for now I take all my simple styles down before bed.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 27, 2018)

@simplycee here's a video of my SLs consultant flat ironing her Sisterlocks.  She used an FHI iron and FHI blow dryer.  I just found this video last night, but it's 2 years old.

Love by Roni:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 27, 2018)

Yes @shortycocoa it worked. I was much better today.  Thanks for the encouragement. You’re a gem.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 28, 2018)

My "Harpo, who dis woman!" post of the day....I came across her channel yesterday.  These braidlocks were EVERYTHING!!!!  I said were because she took them down after 7 months.  But now she is on a second set of locks that she started with comb coils.

RitaMay The Stylist braidlocks:


She. did. that.!!!!

6 month update:


Second journey with comb coils:


6 month update:


I love seeing how different 2 sets of locks started in different ways look on the same person.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 29, 2018)

I got the ball rolling on DS 1's locks.  I had to resort to my plan B and it's going well.  He just would not let me get a comb in his hair to part it and do what I needed to do.

So I'm using a washcloth to start his locks via the towel rub method.  It's already coming together.  I'm excited.

I'm taking a break for a little while because he started to get ansty and uncooperative.  I'll resume in a couple of hours.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 31, 2018)

So I had my first retightening on Saturday!  I was only a month out and we had made the appointment the last time I went because I was going to get palm rolled but decided not to since I loved the interlocking so much.  My next appointment is in 9 weeks.  One thing she told me I have to work on is separating my locks better which I thought I was doing well but apparently not lol


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 1, 2019)

What a difference a year can make, left side was last New Year Eve last year and the right is this year!


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 1, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I have hit an ugly wall. Today I did my usual get up, cover my hair in the shower, remove my shower cap and bonnet (slept in it as usual) and got the heck outta here to work. It was only when I took a good look in the mirror that I realized I looked like I should have worked from home today. It was fuzzy as the scalp and just overall unkempt looking. It was really bad. So bad I did a shampoo and retwist a week and 3 days early—I’m under my dryer right now.  It really made me sad.




My loctician told me that using a shower cap can cause too much moisture, swelling and frizz.  So I don't use one.  I just use a regular hair scarf even in the shower.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## simplycee (Jan 2, 2019)

At the end of yesterday’s wash day as I was drying my hair I banded from root to the ends and let it dry that way. It definitely helped with the shrinkage. It was a noticeable difference. I will be doing this more often.


----------



## santigold (Jan 3, 2019)

i picked out one of my locs and it took an hour. i was delusional thinking i, of all people, could take down my locs. NOT happening. and that tiny piece of loose hair hair reminded me why i locked in the first place.  i still want to start over but for now i'm just going to nurse them back to health and hope the feeling passes.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jan 4, 2019)

Hey y'all!!  Hope everyone had a good holiday!  So I'm pleased with how my hair is progressing but I have to admit that the frizz is making me sad lol.   I can't wait until it calms down or disappears completely!!!  Right now I feel like I'm walking around looking like someone who hasn't brushed their hair in like 5 months  I think I'm lost mad at myself because I feel like I caused it with the early washing and all the head scratching.  Will they work themselves out or be frizzy forever??!


----------



## mochalocks (Jan 5, 2019)

I just finished Washing And retwisted my locs- not like how the professionals do it but at least my hair is clean.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hey y'all!!  Hope everyone had a good holiday!  So I'm pleased with how my hair is progressing but I have to admit that the frizz is making me sad lol.   I can't wait until it calms down or disappears completely!!!  Right now I feel like I'm walking around looking like someone who hasn't brushed their hair in like 5 months  I think I'm lost mad at myself because I feel like I caused it with the early washing and all the head scratching.  Will they work themselves out or be frizzy forever??!



RELAX...just trust the process. The frizziness will disappear after a while. I think a lot of loc newbies get a little antsy and frustrated in the beginning stages. I think they compare their locs to those that have already matured. Starter locs aren’t perfect but it’s pretty cool to see them transform. You’ll even have one or several that may stand up like Alfalfa from Little Rascals from time to time  but that doesn’t last long.

My advice: don’t worry about your locs being “perfect”, that will happen in due time. I wore a lot of head wraps and/or large, colorful earrings when my locs became unruly and rebellious.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 6, 2019)

I’m thinking about retwisting again today, my birthday is coming up this week and I want a fresh hairstyle. I like my homemade loc gel but my last mix didn’t give me the shine that I wanted. I don’t know if I’ll use the same mixture or just try something different this time.


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jan 7, 2019)

I had my first re-tight appointment on the 3rd. I'm still enjoying my hair...no regrets.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi ladies,

I'm newish locs. Just past the 2 year mark this week and my hair is fully locked.

I have traditional locs eighth average thickness.

My main issue is how to style my hair in between retwists as my hair gets really fuzzy around the hair line.

My hair is still short (just past neck) and I retwist it once a week myself. It doesn't last long at all. It may last for 4 days before it gets frizzy .

I know I shouldn't do it so often, but I want it to somewhat neat.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi ladies!  How's everyone been doing?  I haven't been able to respond to a lot of posts over the holiday break, especially with DS 1 being out of school and other things we had going on but I'm back now.  I attempted to quote a few posts earlier this week but it didn't go through for some reason so I'll try again now.

@FlawedBeauty, @simplycee, @FemmeCreole ya'll better show up and show out!!!!  Ya'lls hair is looking good!



FlawedBeauty said:


> So I had my first retightening on Saturday!  I was only a month out and we had made the appointment the last time I went because I was going to get palm rolled but decided not to since I loved the interlocking so much.  My next appointment is in 9 weeks.  *One thing she told me I have to work on is separating my locks better which I thought I was doing well but apparently not lol*



Look at all those frizzy curlies!  Yaaaaaaaaassssss!!!!!  I'm glad you're enjoying interlocking.  @The bolded, this is something you definitely have to be very meticulous about.   Especially when you are going longer periods between retightenings.  It's very easy for hairs to merge with other locks and for your parts to get messy and a lot harder to fix or sort out at each retightening. 



mz.rae said:


> What a difference a year can make, left side was last New Year Eve and the right is this year!



Alright now!  Look at all that growth and progress....it's all the way up from here.  What length are you aspiring to?



FemmeCreole said:


> I had my first re-tight appointment on the 3rd. I'm still enjoying my hair...no regrets.



Look at how fast that time went by!!!!  It seemed like you had just told us about your install and now you already had your first retightening.  The time will definitely fly by and before you know it, your locks will be finished cooking.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 12, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hey y'all!!  Hope everyone had a good holiday!  So I'm pleased with how my hair is progressing but I have to admit that the frizz is making me sad lol.   I can't wait until it calms down or disappears completely!!!  *Right now I feel like I'm walking around looking like someone who hasn't brushed their hair in like 5 months*  I think I'm lost mad at myself because *I feel like I caused it with the early washing and all the head scratching.  *Will they work themselves out or be frizzy forever??!



Girl you are too funny!!!      Don't let that frizz make you sad!  Embrace it, sis!  Make it fly!!!  If your head is frizzy that means your locks are forming, so you're on the right track.  You didn't "cause" it, it would have happened whether you did early and frequent washing, etc. but you just accelerated the locking process and there's absolutely NOTHING wrong with that.  Remember what I told you before.  Your hair is not supposed to stay neat without a lot of manipulation or be neat during the locking process.  It's going to get messy and it has to get messy in order for your locks to form.

But the next time you come in this kitchen you about to catch this switch.... I ain't playing wit chu!    CHILL. OUT.  The best is yet to come.  Your locks are a masterpiece in the making.   

I was looking at my hair in the mirror one day either last week or week before last and I told that frizz "yaaaaaaaaaassssss Bihh!  Come through and do your JOB honey!"   I'm especially excited about the ones in the front with the looser curl pattern that are taking longer to lock and for the two-strand twist pattern to disappear but they are well on their way now, though.

@Platinum gave you some great advice and said a lot of what I was going to say so I will just co-sign.  The frizz will calm down but we have the hair type that will always have some frizz, especially when the hair is wet.  Remember what I said about that upthread; it's also a lot calmer when the hair is fully dry or if you tie it down to minimize the frizz.

Of course, the further away I am from a retightening my new growth and frizz is so disrespectful but I style my hair in more up styles and use scarves to lay it down some and I wear my buffs or my big headbands made for locks that I buy from eBay.  And of course you know I always accessorize and make it even more fly with jewelry, earrings or my beads.

Morgan Alexis had a video she posted the other day that gave me life!!!  I have done some variation of these styles before and I actually tried to do a few of these styles the other day the same way she did, but my hair isn't long enough for some of them but I still made my hair do what it do and it worked out.  I do want to treat myself to some larger scarves or material so I can experiment with headwrap styles more.  Now I'm kicking myself for throwing away all the material I had about 10 years ago.   I'll post the video here if you haven't seen it yet.:




NefertariBlu said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm newish locs. Just past the 2 year mark this week and my hair is fully locked.
> 
> ...



@NefertariBlu congrats on making it to 2 years!  I can't wait to see what my hair will look like at that point.  But for now I'm just chugging along and patiently waiting for my locks to finish cooking.

Are you sure you want to be retwisting your hair that much?  That's so close together.  Have you tried interlocking?  It would definitely help your hair stay neater longer.  But if you're not into interlocking or just don't prefer it as your method of maintenance I understand that, too.  You should definitely use some of the tips we mentioned to style your hair in between to tame and disguise the frizz.  I'm sure the video I posted has a cute style you can try, and since you're 2 years in I know those styles will be poppin with the length you have.

Good luck!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 12, 2019)

I think I’m breaking all of the starter loc rules. I really can’t go more than two weeks between washes and I look crazy if I sleep with something on my head or should I say crazier. I sleep on a satin pillowcase and that is that.  The good news is that my hair is loced at the bottom where it was coiled.  They are not mature yet but they don’t come undone even with a thorough shampoo and condition.  I LOVE my locs!


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 13, 2019)

Hey ladies , I haven’t been in here in a minute. So I came to check in.

You ladies have been busy with your locks and they all look great. I like most locks from freeform to Sisterlocks. I’ve had my Sisterlocks for over 2 years now in July I’ll make 3 years and I still feel it was the best hair decision I ever made.

No shade to anyone I appreciate everybody’s decision of what they want to achieve with their hair but in browsing through the rest of the hair forum with the products & different challenges I appreciate my locks even more. No more looking for the holy grail of products to make my hair do what it was never gonna do. Not knocking it cause I was there too. Trying to make my 4c hair grow. Trying to make my 4c hair softer, more manageable. I used the horse products and The Keratin treatments. I still have a drawer full of expensive blow dryers & flat irons and steamers. Now I see it’s the fermented rice water.

My Sisterlocks have made me lazy with my hair . I barely do anything with it and I have to remember to wash it more regularly and sometimes mist it with the herbal moisturizer. I did tell myself yesterday that I’m going to curl it more often cause my locks are longer now at what I call an uncomfortable length because it’s starting to get caught up in things around my neck.

Oh, I don’t know how to do a link but my Niece has freeform locks. She’s traveling and in South Africa now but she has a YouTube channel discussing her travels and she just posted a video about her freeform locks . She is under The Queen PO.

@shortycocoa .. I checked out that vid you linked with your consultant flat ironing her Sisterlocks. She has patience . I couldn’t imagine doing that unless for a very special occasion. It looked very pretty though in the end. Did she say she’s retired now?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 13, 2019)

msdeevee said:


> Hey ladies , I haven’t been in here in a minute. So I came to check in.
> 
> You ladies have been busy with your locks and they all look great. I like most locks from freeform to Sisterlocks. I’ve had my Sisterlocks for over 2 years now in July I’ll make 3 years and I still feel it was the best hair decision I ever made.
> 
> ...



I know what you mean!  I almost wanted to keep going a few more weeks and not retighten my locks last week.    But I'm glad I didn't....I had to put in work!

@ the bolded....I will have to check out her channel.  I have been watching more freeform lock videos lately, especially since I started DS 1's locks.  My consultant was retired at the time she did that video.  She has since went back to doing Sisterlocks and natural hair, though.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 13, 2019)

Well I’m over here in shock that roots intermarry if ignored too long. 
I’ve actuall gone through and made a few twists smaller to ensure equal future locs throughout. I interlocked a few in the front, more for practice. I’ll sit and do more tomorrow. Interlocking makes this feel more real if that makes sense. I hope everyone is having a wonderful 2019 so far.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 13, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hey y'all!!  Hope everyone had a good holiday!  So I'm pleased with how my hair is progressing but I have to admit that the frizz is making me sad lol.   I can't wait until it calms down or disappears completely!!!  Right now I feel like I'm walking around looking like someone who hasn't brushed their hair in like 5 months  I think I'm lost mad at myself because I feel like I caused it with the early washing and all the head scratching.  Will they work themselves out or be frizzy forever??!


I’m late but if you have frizzy hair in general your locs will be frizzy. Will the frizz die down as they mature? yes but be gone completely? Never. The only way to combat frizz is to retwist more often, interloc, or clean the strays and fuzzies with scisssors. None of which I want to do ....so frizz is here to stay for me. Especially since I go 4-5 months without retwisting now.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 14, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Well I’m over here in shock that roots intermarry if ignored too long.
> I’ve actuall gone through and made a few twists smaller to ensure equal future locs throughout. I interlocked a few in the front, more for practice. I’ll sit and do more tomorrow. Interlocking makes this feel more real if that makes sense. I hope everyone is having a wonderful 2019 so far.


Too long? Try 48 hours I have about 4 months worth of roots. So pretty much every other day when I oil my scalp I go through and make sure none are sticking together. If I go longer than a week it’s a wrap.


----------



## msdeevee (Jan 15, 2019)

At my last retight I asked my new consultant about that intermarrying thing. I told her I’m afraid one day I’ll wake up bald because it seems like everyday I’m snap, crackle & popping locks apart.

She said as my former consultant said it’s natural with locks & nothing to worry about. Our hair is just growing and they naturally grow together like that but when they retight or retwist they just include those hairs in . 

I haven’t noticed any thin spots yet so I trust them. Seems like I have to do mine on the daily.


----------



## NefertariBlu (Jan 15, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Girl you are too funny!!!      Don't let that frizz make you sad!  Embrace it, sis!  Make it fly!!!  If your head is frizzy that means your locks are forming, so you're on the right track.  You didn't "cause" it, it would have happened whether you did early and frequent washing, etc. but you just accelerated the locking process and there's absolutely NOTHING wrong with that.  Remember what I told you before.  Your hair is not supposed to stay neat without a lot of manipulation or be neat during the locking process.  It's going to get messy and it has to get messy in order for your locks to form.
> 
> But the next time you come in this kitchen you about to catch this switch.... I ain't playing wit chu!    CHILL. OUT.  The best is yet to come.  Your locks are a masterpiece in the making.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the video! 

My hair the same length so this video is super useful.

I'm not into interlocking my hair as it makes my locs stiff. I'd prefer to maintain it through the frizz and go longer between retwisting as I know it's not good for my hair.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 21, 2019)

My first interlocking session is in the books! Officially on this journey!


----------



## Friday (Jan 22, 2019)

Let's talk about parting at the crown and hair line for a few minutes. 

It's the source of lots of anxiety but I'm not anxious just curious.  Locs are on my radar and I've been paying attention to parting choices.  I noticed that how locs are parted in the crown and hair line impact how the locs fall and frame your face which is a big part of being happy with your locs.

The first time I loc'd I use small diamond parts and my hair line looked something like this.












I really hated it because the hair kept falling down into my face.  Everyday, Nothing more frustrating then locs falling down the middle of your face.


Then I see this parting, where the comb is dragged from ear to ear across the top of the head and slats are created at the hairline.










I've never done this but I think this contributes to thinning at your scalp as the hair is always twisted back on itself.  Can someone confirm or share their experience with thinning in this area or just generally?

The benefits to my mind are that the hair falls away from the face and when pulled back there is evenness all around. But then it looks like a part is created naturally by the way the locs fall sometimes. Don't know if that's good or bad.


Then there is this way, where the locs are twisted on a parting that starts at the hairline and runs to center of the scalp. This is the pic posted by @Cattypus1 in post #2064







This is the way I twist my loose hair and I like that it does not stress the follicles because it matches how the hair grows naturally. But I've not used the pattern in locs.  If you have, do you experience problems or frustration when pulling your hair back and do you like the way the hair looks when pulled back when it's parted like this. Does it fall excessively in your face?

Then there is the center part. Never thought of this one but some have. I'm sure there are up sides.  If you have this hairline parting I'd like to hear from you too.











This would be my third time to the plate if I went with locs again.  The first time 5 years and the second time 3 months(!). Each time I disliked the hairline.  The attached pic is of my hairline on the last attempt.  Diamond parts are nice but at the hairline, meh...

What kinds of benefits or frustrations do you experience with your choice of crown parting and hairline? Which would you not try again? And are my takes on each one what you experience? If you've spoken to a loctian about this and what goes into deciding I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## Friday (Jan 22, 2019)

almond eyes said:


> My loctician told me that using a shower cap can cause too much moisture, swelling and frizz.  So I don't use one.  I just use a regular hair scarf even in the shower.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


This is interesting. Have you found it to be true? Has your experience with both validated it?


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 22, 2019)

Friday said:


> What kinds of benefits or frustrations do you experience with your choice of crown parting and hairline? Which would you not try again? And are my takes on each one what you experience? If you've spoken to a loctian about this and what goes into deciding I'd love to hear from you.



I think it depends on face shape and features. I have an oval face and for some reason the mid line parts never look good on me. I think I look the best with a part on the left but I did part on the right when I first started my locs
ETA loctician never made any comment, just asked which way I wanted to part so she could make my rotations end in the right direction


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 22, 2019)

Friday said:


> This is interesting. Have you found it to be true? Has your experience with both validated it?



I have sisterlocs with fine strands and I call my hair fruzzy (frizzy and fuzzy hair), for me using a shower cap could lead to over moisturisation and more fruzziness.  I listen to my locitician and she specializes in all types of locs.  When I was a loose natural and wore extension braids and wore shower caps diligently, my hair would get too moist and my braids would get immediately messy.  

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 22, 2019)

@Friday my face is an oval too.  I like the parting now but I’m so new. It falls just off of my face. I don’t cover at night because I don’t like the stuck to my head look but I do sleep on a satin pillowcase.  I wear a shower cap too because damp hair in the am is not the business.  I’m not winning any beauty contests but I’m just keeping it moving.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 22, 2019)

3 months away from my two year loc anniversary!!  I’m trying to figure out what color I want dye my hair and if I want to do the whole head or highlights. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## simplycee (Jan 22, 2019)

Congrats @mz.rae!  My 1 year locaversary is next month. I can’t believe it’s been a year. I love my sisterlocs and wish I started my journey when my mom first got hers established, 7 years ago. 

I have some locs that feel fully loc’d, some where only half the loc is loc’d and others that have only bud mid way down or at the very end of the shaft. Is this normal? This morning I feel like my hair was everywhere. I wore a headband to pull it back out of my face. Walked past a mirror and had to do a double take.  I’ll be happy when they mature enough to where they grow down instead of out.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 23, 2019)

I'm 3 months away from my third anniversary.  Still have locs that haven't locked but I'm not concerned.  I had a bit of slippage and avoided using conditioners in the past.  I'm now using conditioner and placing avocado oil down the length.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 23, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I’m breaking all of the starter loc rules. I really can’t go more than two weeks between washes and I look crazy if I sleep with something on my head or should I say crazier. I sleep on a satin pillowcase and that is that.  *The good news is that my hair is loced at the bottom where it was coiled.  They are not mature yet but they don’t come undone even with a thorough shampoo and condition.  I LOVE my locs!*



I'm not sure how I missed this post but it's ok.  Rules are made to be broken and you took what you needed from them and left the rest.  Your hair is and will be okay.  I surely washed and wet my starter locks often and I still do and my hair is fine.   I never covered my Sisterlocks at night with scarves or bonnets, partly because my consultant at the time told me it wasn't necessary and I could just sleep on them without my hair being covered.  The other part was because my husband at the time hated bonnets, even when I was a loose natural.    He said it was unattractive, and I would have to agree.    

I do cover this set of locks at night though...even though I do have a smooth satiny pillow case that I sleep on from time to time.  I just don't sleep directly on it without my hair being covered because it has a lot of lint stuck to it and I don't want that lint to end up in my locks.  I need to get some more of those.

@ the bolded......alright now!!!!!  Yay!  That's what I'm talking about!  The locks at the bottom or in the back always seem to lock first or get to the point where they don't unravel when washed or wet the fastest.  The rest of your hair will catch up soon and are probably already well on their way.  I'm so glad you are in love with your locks!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 23, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> My first interlocking session is in the books! Officially on this journey!



Congratulations!  I'm sure you feel very proud of yourself!



Friday said:


> I've never done this but I think this contributes to thinning at your scalp as the hair is always twisted back on itself. Can someone confirm or share their experience with thinning in this area or just generally?



I can't relate any personal experience with this method because I used a different parting method entirely, but I will say that it does seem like the sets of locks I have seen that have been started this way do seem to be thinner along the hairline.  I would imagine that they also maintain closer together to also get that look or want extremely neat locks.  I think that if you prefer your hair to fall away from your face like in these pics, you can go with this method but maybe your maintenance schedule needs to be further apart to avoid the scenario you described with the thinning along the hairline, or make the locks larger along the hairline so they don't thin or break over time.



Friday said:


> Then there is the center part. Never thought of this one but some have. I'm sure there are up sides. If you have this hairline parting I'd like to hear from you too.



When I had Sisterlocks my favorite way to wear my hair down was with a center part, but of course, I think we're talking apples and oranges here, since SLs are established with a specific grid pattern.  But I do believe when my consultant was establishing my grid she would not talk to me and did not let me talk to her until she was finished because she said she needed to concentrate to make sure all her parts for all the sections were even.    

It was so long ago, but I do think she also started with a middle part and then sectioned off from there.  I never wore my hair parted on the side that much because I preferred and liked the middle part the best, but maybe some of the other ladies will come and share their experiences.

My face is naturally very round, and when I've gained weight it gets even rounder, if that helps.  Conversely, when I have lost weight my face gets smaller and looks more oval and pointed, depending on the angle.

All of the women you posted and their locks are beautiful.  Thanks for sharing. 



Friday said:


> This would be my third time to the plate if I went with locs again. The first time 5 years and the second time 3 months(!). Each time I disliked the hairline. The attached pic is of my hairline on the last attempt. Diamond parts are nice but at the hairline, meh...
> 
> What kinds of benefits or frustrations do you experience with your choice of crown parting and hairline? Which would you not try again? And are my takes on each one what you experience? If you've spoken to a loctian about this and what goes into deciding I'd love to hear from you.



Your hair looked good with that parting.  How come you didn't like it?  Did you do diamond parting with each set?  I'm also going to go out on a limb and say that there are so many factors that goes into how a loctician decides how to part a client's hair, with the number of locks a person wants being one of them.  Also, from what I have seen, people who start their own locks seem to decide on what size locks they want first, then how many locks they want, then the parting pattern gets determined last.

Each time I considered locks in the past I always thought about the size locks I wanted first.  I'm not sure if you saw my posts earlier in the thread where I talked about the parting method I used, but I will link it again so you can see.  

To answer some of your questions in your last paragraph, I think with that meticulous grid parting that came with Sisterlocks I loved it, but my hairline never stayed and the locks along my hairline and on the sides would always unravel so I didn't like that.  It also changed the way my hairline looked a couple times when my consultant had to reinstall them and I also didn't like that.  But I loved how neat a fresh grid looked and with styling, it's just so pretty to me.

With this set of locks, I liked the method I used (the curl parting method) but I think if I had to do it again I would take my time and re-part my hair so that I was starting with even sections or blocks of hair from the jump.  But I also think it gives my locks more character and personality that I didn't start them with super even sections.  I think maybe the back sections were pretty even but the other sections, especially near the front, were not even.  I told ya'll I was through dealing with my hair and was ready to get this show on the road and just start my locks.   

It hasn't really affected how I style my hair that much, and I don't have a super even middle part.  It bothered me for all of two seconds, and then I was over it.  I actually like having an off-center part and there is even a zig-zag in the middle somewhere.  I think that's dope.

My hair doesn't fall in my face unless I actually plan it that way or "make" it fall in my face, if that makes sense.  I just use hairpins or barrettes to keep my hair off my face some days if that's how I want to style it.  

I hope that helps!


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 23, 2019)

So I’m having some shrinkage after I interlocked and then washed. It’s shoulder length now instead of pits stretched length. For daily care I am using Jojoba oil. I’m noticing that I have a couple of locs joined together near the scalp where I accidentally interlocked them together. What do I do? I was planning on letting them grow out a bit to see if I could separate later. I also have some shed hair. Is that normal?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 23, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> So I’m having some shrinkage after I interlocked and then washed. It’s shoulder length now instead of pits stretched length. For daily care I am using Jojoba oil. *I’m noticing that I have a couple of locs joined together near the scalp where I accidentally interlocked them together. What do I do?* I was planning on letting them grow out a bit to see if I could separate later. *I also have some shed hair. Is that normal?*



I don't think you can separate them at this point.  They're joined together.  I've never been successful at separating locks I accidentally interlocked together so I have always left it.  You will probably have to cut off one of the dragons later on and reattach it to another lock later, or just throw it away if you don't want to reattach.

It's normal for some hairs to shed during interlocking, but the hairs are probably coming from along the length of the lock that haven't fully meshed with the lock yet.  I always save those and wrap them around the locks after I'm finished.  If you just have shed hairs in general still save those and wrap them around your locks.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I don't think you can separate them at this point.  They're joined together.  I've never been successful at separating locks I accidentally interlocked together so I have always left it.  You will probably have to cut off one of the dragons later on and reattach it to another lock later, or just throw it away if you don't want to reattach.
> 
> It's normal for some hairs to shed during interlocking, but the hairs are probably coming from along the length of the lock that haven't fully meshed with the lock yet.  I always save those and wrap them around the locks after I'm finished.  If you just have shed hairs in general still save those and wrap them around your locks.


Thank you. It’s so fun to really be in the thread now. I just realized I’m 2 months in now. All because I was too lazy to take these twists down
Curious to see what happens next.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 23, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> 3 months away from my two year loc anniversary!!  I’m trying to figure out what color I want dye my hair and if I want to do the whole head or highlights. Decisions, decisions...



Congratulations!  That's so exciting.  Whatever you decide on, I can't wait to see the finished product.



simplycee said:


> Congrats @mz.rae!  My 1 year locaversary is next month. I can’t believe it’s been a year. I love my sisterlocs and wish I started my journey when my mom first got hers established, 7 years ago.
> 
> I have some locs that feel fully loc’d, some where only half the loc is loc’d and others that have only bud mid way down or at the very end of the shaft. Is this normal? This morning I feel like my hair was everywhere. I wore a headband to pull it back out of my face. Walked past a mirror and had to do a double take.  I’ll be happy when they mature enough to where they grow down instead of out.



Congrats to you, too @mz.rae!  That year went by fast, huh?  All of that is normal.  Give it a few more months (I'd say about 3-6) and then all of that will be sorted out or close to being sorted out.



Transformer said:


> I'm 3 months away from my third anniversary.  Still have locs that haven't locked but I'm not concerned.  I had a bit of slippage and avoided using conditioners in the past.  I'm now using conditioner and placing avocado oil down the length.



Congratulations to you as well....man all these anniversaries coming up!  We showing out!!!!  How is the avocado oil working for you?  Is it heavy or light?  I've always wondered about that.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 23, 2019)

It's my 9 month anniversary today!  In 3 more months I'll be hitting my one year mark.  I can't believe it.  I'm still loving my hair.  I haven't decided how I'm going to style it today.  I might just keep rocking the same style I've been wearing all week, since Sunday, I think.

I retightened DS 2's locks last Monday, if I recall correctly.  He was NOT happy with me, ya'll.      But we got through it.  At first glance it always seems like his hair looks the same, but I can see the transformation happening.  Especially when I looked at some pictures of where he started from and what his hair looks like now.

He will hit 4 months this Saturday.

DS 1's  locks look sooooo good now!!!  I have made several observations about his hair during this process.  I have noticed that initially when I was spraying his hair with my Infusium mix and then using a wet washcloth to rub his hair, it was taking a longer time for his coils to form.  I should have expected as much, since Infusium is basically not only a leave-in conditioner but a detangler.  So I stopped using that once I realized that all my work was being undone every day that we worked on his coils.

Then I switched to the rosewater spray, but I was spraying his roots and the ends of his hair and then using a wet washcloth to rub his hair.  This method was giving me mixed results.  It's like some of the coils in the back were forming super tight and then in other places of his head they were taking their time to form, and some of them were reverting.  So I had to adjust what I was doing again.

I still continued using the rosewater spray, but I stopped spraying the roots so much and focused more on spraying the ends of his hair and then instead of wetting the washcloth under the faucet, I would spray rosewater on the washcloth and then put the washcloth in his hair and rub in the direction I wanted his locks to form, keeping the same direction throughout.  (clockwise) That method netted me the best results and has his hair looking amazing now.

Even his Early Interventionist commented on it when he had his session with her last Thursday and said his hair is looking super defined now and way different than the last time she had seen him.  It looks even better in natural light, (read: outside) so as soon as I can, I will get some pics of him in that type of setting and post.

I try to work on it every day, and sometimes I miss a day and that's fine.  I just resume the next day.  I always do it before he goes to school each day to refresh his hair and reshape his hair because it gets flat on the sides that he sleeps on and I try to get the lint out from sleeping on his blankets.  I need to go ahead and find him a skull cap or something to wear at night to prevent that.

This week I also started working on it at night after his bath for a few minutes while we're waiting for the water to drain out of the tub.  He will be at one month next Tuesday, already.  I am really glad I did this and wish I made the connection to start his locks this way a lot sooner.  It would have saved me a lot of frustration, I tell you that!

I tell him everyday his hair looks so cool....especially when he gets fidgety and starts screaming or moving his head a lot when I'm rubbing it with the washcloth.  I think he's very sensitive on the left side of his head because every time I get to that section he moves his head a lot more and starts avoiding/eloping.

Me telling him his hair looks cool and asking him if he wants to see it usually redirects him well.  So I will take a quick break and show him what his hair looks like.  But sometimes he says no, he doesn't want to see it and then we just proceed. 

It legit looks like I took my time and parted his hair in these super neat parts and made super tiny coils, but nope....it's all in the washcloth and the hands.  I also made sure to apply more pressure while I was rubbing once I started to feel little sections of hair start to clump together to form a coil and focused on doing that, instead of just loosely rubbing his hair with the washcloth.

I'm still not sure how I am going to maintain his locks as his hair grows out.  I would take a couple of the coils and twist them between my fingers just to help the process along and also to see how he tolerated that, and he moved his head and tried to cover my hand every time.

Interlocking might be way out of the question, unless I find a way to do it when he is sleeping.  I also thought about trying to interlock some of them together to combine them, but I may just leave it to see how they will form.  I just didn't want to be having to retighten or retwist 200+ locks on his little head.  I haven't counted them yet, but it looks like he has close to that many.

I do really want to interlock the base of all of them for extra security, once I am content with the way they have formed.  But I won't do that yet.  Some of them are too short for me to do that, even with my smallest yarn needle, so I'm going to wait.  Hopefully he will let me do that but I know how he is set up so.....it might be a no.    I also haven't really washed his hair yet, but his hair is ok.


----------



## Transformer (Jan 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Is it heavy or light? I've always wondered about that.



Avocado oil is very light--a fraction of Castor.


----------



## Friday (Jan 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> when my consultant was establishing my grid she would not talk to me and did not let me talk to her until she was finished because she said she needed to concentrate to make sure all her parts for all the sections were even.



 That's some serious concentration.




shortycocoa said:


> Your hair looked good with that parting.  How come you didn't like it?  Did you do diamond parting with each set?  I'm also going to go out on a limb and say that there are so many factors that goes into how a loctician decides how to part a client's hair, with the number of locks a person wants being one of them.  Also, from what I have seen, people who start their own locks seem to decide on what size locks they want first, then how many locks they want, then the parting pattern gets determined last.
> 
> Each time I considered locks in the past I always thought about the size locks I wanted first.  I'm not sure if you saw my posts earlier in the thread where I talked about the parting method I used, but I will link it again so you can see.



I did diamonds with each set. It was a lot of work but my hair is fine and thin with medium density and I wanted good coverage.

You are right. I decided on the size first, that dictated how many and then I was left looking at the hairline like .  Your comments are quite a revelation.  Thanks. Maybe I'll start with the hairline then part around it?

I read a bit about the curling parting method but I wasn't sure I understood.  If you have link I would appreciate it. It sounded like a type of freeform parting. 

It sounded good to me because I love the look of freeform but don't know if my could relax enough to accept the process. I have small 4a coils with a little 3c and 4b I wonder if my hair would part naturally in sections large enough for what I want.

I think you will be pleased with the parting method if for no other reason than your hair is sectioned by DNA.   

Seriously, the growth pattern  of your hair and what it accommodates naturally should allow it to flourish.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 24, 2019)

Friday said:


> *That's some serious concentration.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to address all the bolded points in order....

#1-yes, it surely was!  And she was dead serious too.  I held my breath the entire time too....I didn't even want my breathing to mess her up.  But that grid was tight to death when she was finished with my install, though!  



#2  You should definitely start in the front and do your hairline first.  This way, it will give you a chance to establish how you want your hairline to look and how you want your locks to fall and frame your face first, before you invest a lot of time doing your whole head and then the hairline last.  If you don't like it, you can redo it until it looks right to you and you would only be redoing the front and not continuously redoing your whole head if you find you don't like the way it looks.

#3-I called it the curl parting method but the person whose videos I watched called it the curl guide method, but it's the same premise.  The size of your locks and the parting of the hair gets determined by the way your curls form or clump together.  Here are some links to the posts where I discussed it in greater detail:


Post # 1896:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-64#post-24986709

Post #1899:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-64#post-24986763

Post #1894:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-64#post-24986421

There's one other post I'm trying to find where I showed actual pictures of me sectioning the last section of my hair but I can't seem to find it now.  I will keep looking.  But you can look at these for now.

ETA:  I forgot to address #4-based on what you said about your hair type, I think the curl parting method would be great for you to start with.  The curlier your hair type, the easier it will be for it to clump together and define so you can determine your lock size.  It sounds like you want larger locks, no?  

Where is the 4a, 3c, and 4b distributed in your hair?  Is the 4a mostly distributed along your hairline or is it mixed in to other parts of your hair?  You might have the hardest time establishing the locks with the hair that is 4b, because it won't clump and curl together the same.  I have two parts of my hair that seem to do that also, but it's mixed in with 4a so that helped me some.  It's on the left and right near my ears.  To remedy that I just used more gel in those parts so I could see where I needed to separate the curls to make the locks in that section.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 24, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Congrats @mz.rae!  My 1 year locaversary is next month. I can’t believe it’s been a year. I love my sisterlocs and wish I started my journey when my mom first got hers established, 7 years ago.
> 
> I have some locs that feel fully loc’d, some where only half the loc is loc’d and others that have only bud mid way down or at the very end of the shaft. Is this normal? This morning I feel like my hair was everywhere. I wore a headband to pull it back out of my face. Walked past a mirror and had to do a double take.  I’ll be happy when they mature enough to where they grow down instead of out.


Thank you! Time really does goes fast and you will get there before you know it! It’s like looking up and being shocked at how far your locs have come!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 24, 2019)

@Friday I found the post.  It was in my face the whole time...SMH.

Post #1902:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-64#post-24986845

Also, if you scroll down to post #1914 you can see my hair after a fresh retightening to see how it falls, if that helps.


----------



## Friday (Jan 25, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> @Friday I found the post.  It was in my face the whole time...SMH.
> 
> Post #1902:
> 
> ...



I understand now.  It's an interesting approach. Certainly doable. I think I may give it a test run as I  move closer to deciding. Thanks. You've been a great help and such a positive contribution to the thread.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 26, 2019)

Friday said:


> I understand now.  It's an interesting approach. Certainly doable. I think I may give it a test run as I  move closer to deciding. Thanks. You've been a great help and such a positive contribution to the thread.



Cool!  I'm glad I could help.  Good luck with whatever you decide....I hope to see you back in here with a new set of locks that you are happy with!


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 31, 2019)

I just learned about a woman that makes Sisterlocks jewelry and sells them on Etsy. I’ve been eyeing some pieces and they are reasonably priced, so I’m going to buy a few. I’m excited and can’t wait! I keep thinking about all the things I’m going to do with my hair once Spring comes.


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 2, 2019)

Washed my hair in the shower for the first time since having Sisterlocks! And didn’t experience any slippage or anything. I was always scared the pressure from the shower head would blow my sisterlocks out and cause major slippage. My scalp and hair haven’t felt this clean in a long time!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 2, 2019)

I’m kind of nervous about my locs. I think they are twice as big as I wanted them.  I didn’t want sisterlocs but I didn’t want big ol finger locs either.  I think my fine hair might have tricked my loctician into thinking I needed bigger parts. I kind of feel stuck now because my ends are pretty much loced. If not, I would take them down and half them.  I keep hoping that they will mature into a size I love but I just don’t know.


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 2, 2019)

Trying out a new loctician in my area.  So far, so good.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 2, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Washed my hair in the shower for the first time since having Sisterlocks! And didn’t experience any slippage or anything. *I was always scared the pressure from the shower head would blow my sisterlocks out and cause major slippage.* My scalp and hair haven’t felt this clean in a long time!!



I don't know why, but I laughed so hard at this.    



mz.rae said:


> I just learned about a woman that makes Sisterlocks jewelry and sells them on Etsy. I’ve been eyeing some pieces and they are reasonably priced, so I’m going to buy a few. I’m excited and can’t wait! I keep thinking about all the things I’m going to do with my hair once Spring comes.



That is so cool!  I don't see Sisterlocks jewelry on people with Sisterlocks too often, but when I do, it's always a nice surprise.  They're so tiny and microscopic, but they look really good in the hair.  I look forward to seeing your pics if you decide to share.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 2, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m kind of nervous about my locs. I think they are twice as big as I wanted them.  I didn’t want sisterlocs but I didn’t want big ol finger locs either.  I think my fine hair might have tricked my loctician into thinking I needed bigger parts. I kind of feel stuck now because my ends are pretty much loced. If not, I would take them down and half them.  I keep hoping that they will mature into a size I love but I just don’t know.



Awwww....I'm sorry you are feeling this way!  You might be thinking that now because they are still developing and probably going through a swelling phase.  I would give it some more time before you make any rash decisions.  Are all of your ends locked or just the ones in the back?  If you have a couple that you can take down and split to see how you like the size, I would do that first.  Because it might be that you take them down and split them, only to discover you don't like the way your hair looks the way you thought you would at a smaller size.  Also, you have to be patient enough to get through all the phases of the smaller ones thickening up again and not looking like little worms.  

And lastly, remember that they will condense some, so they won't stay that size.  If you give it some more time, it may end up working itself out.   But ultimately, you have to be happy, so I hope whatever decision you make will allow you to be content with your hair.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 2, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Awwww....I'm sorry you are feeling this way!  You might be thinking that now because they are still developing and probably going through a swelling phase.  I would give it some more time before you make any rash decisions.  Are all of your ends locked or just the ones in the back?  If you have a couple that you can take down and split to see how you like the size, I would do that first.  Because it might be that you take them down and split them, only to discover you don't like the way your hair looks the way you thought you would at a smaller size.  Also, you have to be patient enough to get through all the phases of the smaller ones thickening up again and not looking like little worms.
> 
> And lastly, remember that they will condense some, so they won't stay that size.  If you give it some more time, it may end up working itself out.   But ultimately, you have to be happy, so I hope whatever decision you make will allow you to be content with your hair.


Thanks @shortycocoa.  I think I’m loced from about 2 inches from the bottom all over except for a couple just above my ears. I’m not going to do anything rash because I’ve committed to see this through and I don’t want to lose a bunch of hair trying to correct something that might work itself out. I was just in my feelings because it’s a process and I’m up and down about it. Thanks for being a positive voice.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 2, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks @shortycocoa.  I think I’m loced from about 2 inches from the bottom all over except for a couple just above my ears. I’m not going to do anything rash because I’ve committed to see this through and I don’t want to lose a bunch of hair trying to correct something that might work itself out. I was just in my feelings because it’s a process and I’m up and down about it. Thanks for being a positive voice.



Yes, it is definitely a process!  You'll make it to the other side soon.


----------



## simplycee (Feb 2, 2019)

First retightening of the new year and almost a year locked. This time I waited 7 weeks instead of 6. I will not do that again if I can help it. I had so much new growth and it took 5 hours vs 3.5 hours.  Who knew a week would make a difference. She took one look at my hair and checked the calendar again. She thought for sure I was 8+ weeks since my last visit.  

The good news is my hair has grown and definitely thickened up, even the front and sides which typically shrink up to more than half my true length. The bad news? Now my head is a little sore. It wasn’t earlier but it is now.  And my pics won’t upload. I keep getting an error.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 3, 2019)

Morning Everyone!!!

I just wanted to share my update. I'm 2mths locked!!!.  Alot has changed in the past two months. I have since switched to a new loctician and so far she is a AMAZING!!! What officially made me switch was that I had hit my breaking point with my former loctician. Last month when I went to my last loctician, she was 2hrs behind and she kept combing my locs. Then when I would question her about it, she got an attitude and asked "Why you askin?". So I cancelled my next appt with her and scheduled with a new loc place. I had to pop so many locs; I could feel the one's that she combined. By me separating them, I went from 175, back to 193. She had combined so many, that I had lost 30 locs. I have since decided to stop counting my locs. It is causing me so much anxiety, so I decided that if I like the way it looks then I am satisfied. I think I just got this magic number from watching youtube and was like my locs have to be this many. It was difficult to split the locs, due to some of them are loced at the bottom.

My new loctician had to give me a shampoo detox due to build-up. I had been putting gel on the front of my hair and it caused soooo much build-up. Ya'll, gel is the devil!!!! But I like my edges to be tamed when the front is really frizzy. I had used proclaim b/c I ran out of eco-styler. I'm just glad that they were able to remove the build-up. It took my loctician almost 4hrs to twist my hair. She told me that she had to separate the locs the former loctician had combined. She std you can tell the ones she combined due to my parting. My loctician also showed and told me the one's that she had to combine b/c they were too thin. She answered all of my annoying questions; lol. She mentioned interlocking the front of my hair b/c the front is not progressing the same as the back. And the products that they used on my hair was AMAZING!! I'm soooo happy I switched. I was REALLY upset with my former loctician to the point where I was thinking of either trying to retwist it myself or cutting my hair. I will try to post more. My personal life has been soooo hectic and I had forgot to renew my LHCF membership.

The 1st couple of pics are before my retwist.








*BEFORE*







*AFTER*


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 3, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> I just wanted to share my update. I'm 2mths locked!!!.  Alot has changed in the past two months. I have since switched to a new loctician and so far she is a AMAZING!!! What officially made me switch was that I had hit my breaking point with my former loctician. Last month when I went to my last loctician, she was 2hrs behind and she kept combing my locs. Then when I would question her about it, she got an attitude and asked "Why you askin?". So I cancelled my next appt with her and scheduled with a new loc place. I had to pop so many locs; I could feel the one's that she combined. By me separating them, I went from 175, back to 193. She had combined so many, that I had lost 30 locs. I have since decided to stop counting my locs. It is causing me so much anxiety, so I decided that if I like the way it looks then I am satisfied. I think I just got this magic number from watching youtube and was like my locs have to be this many. It was difficult to split the locs, due to some of them are loced at the bottom.
> 
> ...



Girl your hair looks AMAZING!!!!!  I'm glad you switched, too!  I can't stand an old disrespectful  loctician.  TF she mean, "why you asking???" Bihh how bout CAUSE IT'S MY HAIR!  Period.  End of discussion!  

But put all that behind you cause this new loctician got your hair LAID, honey!  Get it, girl!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Morning Everyone!!!
> 
> I just wanted to share my update. I'm 2mths locked!!!.  Alot has changed in the past two months. I have since switched to a new loctician and so far she is a AMAZING!!! What officially made me switch was that I had hit my breaking point with my former loctician. Last month when I went to my last loctician, she was 2hrs behind and she kept combing my locs. Then when I would question her about it, she got an attitude and asked "Why you askin?". So I cancelled my next appt with her and scheduled with a new loc place. I had to pop so many locs; I could feel the one's that she combined. By me separating them, I went from 175, back to 193. She had combined so many, that I had lost 30 locs. I have since decided to stop counting my locs. It is causing me so much anxiety, so I decided that if I like the way it looks then I am satisfied. I think I just got this magic number from watching youtube and was like my locs have to be this many. It was difficult to split the locs, due to some of them are loced at the bottom.
> 
> ...


Your hair looks amazing!  Good call on the switch.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 3, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thanks @shortycocoa.  I think I’m loced from about 2 inches from the bottom all over except for a couple just above my ears. I’m not going to do anything rash because I’ve committed to see this through and I don’t want to lose a bunch of hair trying to correct something that might work itself out. I was just in my feelings because it’s a process and I’m up and down about it. Thanks for being a positive voice.



I agree with shorty. 

I thought my locs were getting too big too, so I separated a couple of them. But my loctician had to combine some of them back b/c they were too thin. And it's funny, once I separated certain ones, I realized that they were too thin but I figured the loctician could combine them back. The budding had me thinking they are going to be too big but once I look at the parts, they are going to be on the smaller side. I think I separated a total of 25 locs, and my new loctician combined 2-5 locs, but also separated the one's that werent supposed to be combined. When I separated them, I didnt lose too much hair and some of them were fairly easy to separate. The one's in the back were a nightmare. I will probably never separate again, unless I let a professional do it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I agree with shorty.
> 
> I thought my locs were getting too big too, so I separated a couple of them. But my loctician had to combine some of them back b/c they were too thin. And it's funny, once I separated certain ones, I realized that they were too thin but I figured the loctician could combine them back. The budding had me thinking they are going to be too big but once I look at the parts, they are going to be on the smaller side. I think I separated a total of 25 locs, and my new loctician combined 2-5 locs, but also separated the one's that werent supposed to be combined. When I separated them, I didnt lose too much hair and some of them were fairly easy to separate. The one's in the back were a nightmare. I will probably never separate again, unless I let a professional do it.


Thanks @Guinan. I couldn’t separate if I wanted to, I’d be bald. My 4c coils have been trying to loc since I was born. I just didn’t know it and spent most of my life trying to force them straight. Yesterday, I trimmed those stupid straight ends and went to ben in flat twists.  It looks 100% better. I’m thinking of trying pipe cleaner coils. I’ll be careful not to stress my hair and roots too much.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 3, 2019)

DS 1 made it to one month already!  That went by fast.  I've been trying to upload pics but I'm also getting an error.  I will try again later.  I also wanted to include pics of DS 2's locks since he's 4 months along and I still haven't shown his progress pics.


----------



## Nicarie (Feb 4, 2019)

Popping in for a quick update. I guess I'm technically semi-freeform now since I did some maintenance for the first time in 5 years. 
Anywho, I'm back at hip length and still growing towards my midthigh goal. I'm guessing it will take 3-5 years to get there.


----------



## santigold (Feb 7, 2019)

if you don't retwist regularly, how do you maintain the shape? when i retwist (~4x a year) i only do the front half. i do the back half 1x a year and now many of them are flat and misshapen. it doesn't bother me too much but i'd like to avoid it if i can (while still only retwisting 1x a year )


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 8, 2019)

santigold said:


> if you don't retwist regularly, how do you maintain the shape? when i retwist (~4x a year) i only do the front half. i do the back half 1x a year and now many of them are flat and misshapen. it doesn't bother me too much but i'd like to avoid it if i can (while still only retwisting 1x a year )



I was going to ask @Meridian1944 about that also!  That's a long time to go without maintenance, but her locks also all look uniform in size and shape.  I didn't see any flat locks but maybe she does all the right things to prevent having flat locks.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 10, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I was going to ask @Meridian1944 about that also!  That's a long time to go without maintenance, but her locks also all look uniform in size and shape.  I didn't see any flat locks but maybe she does all the right things to prevent having flat locks.



I wonder about this too. My starters are really only flat when i wake up, but some of them (only a few, the thin unbud ones) still remain flat. can flat locs be "fluffed up" with water or oil? i also notice that after my shower, they plump back up


----------



## Guinan (Feb 10, 2019)

santigold said:


> if you don't retwist regularly, how do you maintain the shape? when i retwist (~4x a year) i only do the front half. i do the back half 1x a year and now many of them are flat and misshapen. it doesn't bother me too much but i'd like to avoid it if i can (while still only retwisting 1x a year )



i did a google search and it says that flat locs are common among young locs and if you air dry.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 10, 2019)

i love his locs!!! i cant believe how much dirt came out of his locs


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 10, 2019)

Guinan said:


> i love his locs!!! i cant believe how much dirt came out of his locs



I saw that video the other day.  I loved his locks, too but I couldn't watch the whole thing.  I couldn't get past all the dirt that was coming out.


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 11, 2019)

It’s so fun to see as how each month passes I’m able to make a better ponytail.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 11, 2019)

Dh asked me this morning how often I was taking pictures of my hair. He noticed the change in my starter babies. I’m almost 3 months in. Not winning any beauty contests but he noticed and that’s cool. He would never say anything if it looked terrible—he probably assumes I know I look crazy and there’s no need for him to remind me


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 11, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I wonder about this too. My starters are really only flat when i wake up, but some of them (only a few, the thin unbud ones) still remain flat. can flat locs be "fluffed up" with water or oil? i also notice that after my shower, they plump back up



Not sure about oil, but water and/or steam usually makes them return to their normal size and shape.

You can also squeeze the stubborn ones frequently to "train" them back into their cylindrical shape.  I do that to some of mine.



Guinan said:


> i did a google search and it says that flat locs are common among young locs and if you air dry.



I haven't watched the videos, but I'm not sure this is completely accurate.  It might be true for some people, though.  I have read that flat locks come from laying on wet or damp hair.  I'm also going to add to that compressing wet hair in some way also leads to flat locks.

If you think about wet loose natural hair and styling you have to set your hair in whatever style you want it to be in and then leave it alone.  However you leave it is how it will dry.  So for example, if you keep manipulating it and playing in it while it is still wet, it is going to frizz and be less defined.

When you think about this same loose hair in terms of locks and the locking process and you understand what has to happen in order for locks to form, (the hair has to shrink and tangle on itself and then shed hairs become incorporated into the matrix or foundation that you set, whether it was coils, two strand twists, braids, interlocking, etc.) if you wet your hair and then lay on it without allowing it to dry and shrink up, the hair is going to become matted and flat, as opposed to tangled up and cylindrical.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 11, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> It’s so fun to see as how each month passes I’m able to make a better ponytail.



Alright now!!!!!  Your ponytail looks so pretty!  Ponytail and a fresh grid, girl you winning!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Feb 11, 2019)

Hi everyone!  Just checking in.  I've been lazy to post and counting the days till my next hair appointment! 

March 2 I go back and will be exactly 4 months.  The interlocked parts aren't doing much as far as thickening up it seems.  But the coiled ends are starting to lock up mostly in the back. I'm kind of worried about the coiled part being a lot thicker than the interlocked section as I might have metioned before. 

The frizz of the coils is killing me softly. And it's not even the look of the frizz it's the feel!  When I go over some locs it feels like a whole section of hair is out of the coil and it drives me insane.  I wonder if my loctician can do some type of interlocked/palm roll combo on the ends because gurl  Other than that I'm still happy with my decision and can't wait until they get a bit longer.


----------



## GGsKin (Feb 12, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> It’s so fun to see as how each month passes I’m able to make a better ponytail.



You have beautiful locks and lashes.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 13, 2019)

Finally scheduled a retwist for this Thursday. It will be 5 months. I’ve been hiding my new growth with head bands and scarves.


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 13, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Finally scheduled a retwist for this Thursday. It will be 5 months. I’ve been hiding my new growth with head bands and scarves.



Nothing wrong with giving your hair a break from retwisting, during the summer I go 2 months without retwisting- unless I'm traveling or going to an event.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 13, 2019)

mochalocks said:


> Nothing wrong with giving your hair a break from retwisting, during the summer I go 2 months without retwisting- unless I'm traveling or going to an event.


ITA. I broke a personal record I usually go every 3-4 months.


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 13, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> ITA. I broke a personal record I usually go every 3-4 months.


Oh sweet.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 13, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> ITA. I broke a personal record I usually go every 3-4 months.


I really want to get there!


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 13, 2019)

GGsKin said:


> You have beautiful locks and lashes.


Thank you!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 13, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I really want to get there!


You will! I started stretching a little past the 2 year mark. My only upkeep I do is washing my hair and retwisting my edges every 2-3 weeks. With my job being at random places its easier to go long stretches than trying to find a loctition in every single location. It’s awesome spending less than $300 a year on salon services haha.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 14, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> You will! I started stretching a little past the 2 year mark. My only upkeep I do is washing my hair and retwisting my edges every 2-3 weeks. With my job being at random places its easier to go long stretches than trying to find a loctition in every single location. It’s awesome spending less than $300 a year on salon services haha.


2 years is a long ways away for me.  I’m just barely at the 3-month point.  Ive been digging through this thread to find early pics for inspiration. I know my hair is my hair but it’s nice to have pics to look at for reference points.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 14, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> 2 years is a long ways away for me.  I’m just barely at the 3-month point.  Ive been digging through this thread to find early pics for inspiration. I know my hair is my hair but it’s nice to have pics to look at for reference points.


I understand. And 2 years will fly it’s really not that long. at the 3 month mark my locs got washed out.  I was personally using Instagram and Pinterest pics for chronological time frames of locs. You’ll have better luck there then this thread IMO.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 14, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I understand. And 2 years will fly it’s really not that long. at the 3 month mark my locs got washed out.  I was personally using Instagram and Pinterest pics for chronological time frames of locs. You’ll have better luck there then this thread IMO.


I think I’m loced, I’m not mature yet but they don’t wash out.  I have a hair journal so I’m keeping up with my hair as it changes.  I’ll check both apps for pics, thanks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 14, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I understand. And 2 years will fly it’s really not that long. at the 3 month mark my locs got washed out.  I was personally using Instagram and Pinterest pics for chronological time frames of locs. You’ll have better luck there then this thread IMO.



I agree....I mentioned earlier that I was doing the same thing on IG...which reminds me, I need to go on there and drool over all the '9 months locked pics', because I don't think have done enough of that this month.  Or got my fill from last month.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 14, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I agree....I mentioned earlier that I was doing the same thing on IG...which reminds me, I need to go on there and drool over all the '9 months locked pics', because I don't think have done enough of that this month.  Or got my fill from last month.


I never get tired of looking at beautiful locs at all stages.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 15, 2019)

Retwist appointment went smoothly. What helped during that 5 month drought was making sure none of my locs merged together during that time. As a result, the process was pain free. Also they still don’t seem like they got any longer only thicker.oh well. I believe the only way to see truth length in mine is if they are soaking wet. Either that or for every 3 inches of growth the length drops 1 inch like my loose hair

Before retwist: very puffy frizzy roots.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Retwist appointment went smoothly. What helped during that 5 month drought was making sure none of my locs merged together during that time. As a result, the process was pain free. Also they still don’t seem like they got any longer only thicker.oh well. I believe the only way to see truth length in mine is if they are soaking wet. Either that or for every 3 inches of growth the length drops 1 inch like my loose hair
> 
> Before retwist: very puffy frizzy roots.
> View attachment 442941
> ...



BEAUTIFUL!!

How do you keep your hair from merging. My loctician told me to separate my locs, which I have been doing. The problem is when I get my hair wash at the salon, my hair mats up and they merge together. When my hair is dry it doesnt merge b/c I separate them, but when it's wet it's matted


----------



## Guinan (Feb 15, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> 2 years is a long ways away for me.  I’m just barely at the 3-month point.  Ive been digging through this thread to find early pics for inspiration. I know my hair is my hair but it’s nice to have pics to look at for reference points.



I LOVE looking at the pics in this thread. There was one poster that used to post all the time about her loc journey, but I havent seen her in here in a long time. I loved how many pics she shared. It really helped me with maintaining realistic expectations. I cant remember the poster's name. I want to start posting more pics of my journey to help or share with any newcomers.

ETA: @Arian, was the poster's name. I REALLY enjoyed seeing her starter locs mature and I loved reading her posts about her frustrations and her joys with locs.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> How do you keep your hair from merging. My loctician told me to separate my loc, which I have been doing. The problem is when I get my hair wash at the salon, my hair mats up.


Thank you! Your locs are fairly new so hair escaping from the locs cause this. Mine did the same. I pull them as part while I’m oiling my scalp. I do this every 2-3 days so it’s not painful at all. Also the lady who twists my hair doesn’t pile my hair on top of my hair after washing and drying it  itwith the towel. It causes instant matting. She towel squeezes.

Oh and as your locs mature,  if you have very kinky tightly coiled hair (I do not) that is naturally prone to matting it might be inevitable regardless of what you do. Especially if you go beyond the standard 4-6 weeks of retwisting My cousin has hair like this and if she ever started locs, I’m almost certain hers would be completely loc’d within a week. She has true Loc ready hair.

For my roots, as it’s growing in, all of the  new shorter hairs don’t grow into the existing locs in certain sections of my head, so that’s why my roots frequently marry.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Feb 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!
> 
> How do you keep your hair from merging. My loctician told me to separate my locs, which I have been doing. The problem is when I get my hair wash at the salon, my hair mats up and they merge together. When my hair is dry it doesnt merge b/c I separate them, but when it's wet it's matted


I have the worst time separating my locs in the back.  I think I've actually caused bunching in a few of the interlocks by accidentally pulling hair out of the interlocked part when separating


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I LOVE looking at the pics in this thread. There was one poster that used to post all the time about her loc journey, but I havent seen her in here in a long time. I loved how many pics she shared. It really helped me with maintaining realistic expectations. I cant remember the poster's name. I want to start posting more pics of my journey to help or share with any newcomers.
> 
> ETA: @Arian, was the poster's name. I REALLY enjoyed seeing her starter locs mature and I loved reading her posts about her frustrations and her joys with locs.


That’s awesome. I’m going to look her up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 15, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Retwist appointment went smoothly. What helped during that 5 month drought was making sure none of my locs merged together during that time. As a result, the process was pain free. Also they still don’t seem like they got any longer only thicker.oh well. I believe the only way to see truth length in mine is if they are soaking wet. Either that or for every 3 inches of growth the length drops 1 inch like my loose hair
> 
> Before retwist: very puffy frizzy roots.
> View attachment 442941
> ...


Love love love your locs. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 15, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I have the worst time separating my locs in the back.  I think I've actually caused bunching in a few of the interlocks by accidentally pulling hair out of the interlocked part when separating


I had a few in the back do this same thing in my earlier locking stages and I let it be until my next Retwist appt.  they could see the parts and what was going on back there better than I could haha.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 15, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Love love love your locs. Thanks for posting the pics.


You’re welcome! I have a Pinterest account as well. There’s a few of my earlier pics. My Pinterest name is Ebonique.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 15, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I never get tired of looking at beautiful locs at all stages.



I agree!  I absolutely love it.



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Retwist appointment went smoothly. What helped during that 5 month drought was making sure none of my locs merged together during that time. As a result, the process was pain free. Also they still don’t seem like they got any longer only thicker.oh well. I believe the only way to see truth length in mine is if they are soaking wet. Either that or for every 3 inches of growth the length drops 1 inch like my loose hair
> 
> Before retwist: very puffy frizzy roots.
> View attachment 442941
> ...



Your hair still looks so beautiful, full, and lush!  And that ponytail is gorgeous!  Your locks might end up getting super thick first before the length consistently drops.  You are far enough along in your journey for the length to be crazy, so I think your explanation is on point.  

I think it's cool, either way and I love seeing YouTubers who have the same type of hair do that, loose naturals or locks.  



Guinan said:


> I LOVE looking at the pics in this thread. There was one poster that used to post all the time about her loc journey, but I havent seen her in here in a long time. I loved how many pics she shared. It really helped me with maintaining realistic expectations. I cant remember the poster's name. I want to start posting more pics of my journey to help or share with any newcomers.
> 
> ETA: @Arian, was the poster's name. I REALLY enjoyed seeing her starter locs mature and I loved reading her posts about her frustrations and her joys with locs.



Me too!  I really liked reading her posts and I liked being able to see her hair throughout her journey.  I had hoped that she would come back and share more and give us some updates, but she hasn't posted in a while.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 16, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I agree!  I absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much @shortycocoa i can honestly say  I’m ok with the length not being as long as I thought they should be. I can pull it up in a high bun and tuck the ends under now. As long as I can do that, I’m good.  That’s all I do with it anyway.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 16, 2019)

I’m nearly three months in now and the roots fuzzy. I normally don’t care about this, but I had a formal event and I had to figure out what to do. Shrunken my hair is still just past shoulders. So I figured out an updo and used water and the tiniest bit of clear aloe vera gel to lay these edges down. It turned out pretty good. 
In the past a formal event would be an excuse to straighten my hair. I felt beautiful with my hair this way. That is awesome to me.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 17, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I’m nearly three months in now and the roots fuzzy. I normally don’t care about this, but I had a formal event and I had to figure out what to do. Shrunken my hair is still just past shoulders. So I figured out an updo and used water and the tiniest bit of clear aloe vera gel to lay these edges down. It turned out pretty good.
> In the past a formal event would be an excuse to straighten my hair. I felt beautiful with my hair this way. That is awesome to me.


I want to see pics please.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 17, 2019)

I kept the front out for a side bang. The back I crisscrossed the back and tucked it all in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 17, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> View attachment 443027
> I kept the front out for a side bang. The back I crisscrossed the back and tucked it all in.


So beautiful.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 18, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> So beautiful.


Thanks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 18, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> View attachment 443027
> I kept the front out for a side bang. The back I crisscrossed the back and tucked it all in.



This is really pretty!  You did a good job establishing your starter locks.  I can envision how they will look once they mature.  I like the size.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 18, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> This is really pretty!  You did a good job establishing your starter locks.  I can envision how they will look once they mature.  I like the size.


Thanks!
I’m now getting around the three month mark and I’m seeing little changes. The roots seem fuller and some of the twist parts seem skinny. It reminds me of when I went natural and had thick regrow this and anemic relaxed ends. 
I’m torn on maintenance. I interlocked the first time and it’s already grown quite a bit.  I feel like some of my roots are slightly bumpy where I interlocked before. Is that normal? Would it be smoother if I palmrolled?


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 19, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I’m torn on maintenance. I interlocked the first time and it’s already grown quite a bit. I feel like some of my roots are slightly bumpy where I interlocked before. Is that normal? Would it be smoother if I palmrolled



I believe that's normal.  I mentioned in another post that as your hair grows out after a retightening, you can clearly feel a hard spot on the lock and right above that is where the new growth is.  I use those spots as indicators to tell me how much my hair has grown.

It might feel and look different on each set of locks, but it sounds like that's what you're describing.


It will blend in/disappear at every retightening as your hair grows out.  Sometimes it disappears on it's own before then.

I could be wrong though.  Can you post a pic so I can see what it actually looks like?

Some other possible scenarios:

The bumpy appearance could have came from an interlocking mistake, but off the top of my head I don't recall you mentioning that you had problems in terms of retightening.

It could also be your hair budding.  Buds can happen anywhere along the length of the locks.

But without a picture, I can only give you my hypothesis of what I think is happening, based on what you have described.

I'm not sure if palmrolling would lessen the bumpy appearance.  Maybe try it on one of your locks at your next  retightening to see?


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 19, 2019)

Did ya'll see this glorious hair porn my girl Morgan Alexis posted on YouTube recently on her channel?  Her hair looks A.MA.ZING!!!


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 19, 2019)

Omg ladies! So yesterday I noticed that two of my locs are thinning! I don’t know how or where it came from. I don’t do a lot of styles just a ponytail every blue moon and a half up hair style and I always make sure I don’t wrap the tie around the hair too tight.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 20, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Did ya'll see this glorious hair porn my girl Morgan Alexis posted on YouTube recently on her channel?  Her hair looks A.MA.ZING!!!



Her locs are beautiful!! I love the thickness of her locs.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 20, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Her locs are beautiful!! I love the thickness of her locs.



Me too!  Her size is perfect and I love how healthy her locks look.  Her regimen is definitely working for her.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 20, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Omg ladies! So yesterday I noticed that two of my locs are thinning! I don’t know how or where it came from. I don’t do a lot of styles just a ponytail every blue moon and a half up hair style and I always make sure I don’t wrap the tie around the hair too tight.



I'm so sorry that has happened!  Your consultant never noticed it at past retightenings?  You could probably fix it yourself if you wanted to, especially since you were on the path to start doing your own retightenings.

I'm not sure if I posted any videos about how to fix this, but just in case I didn't, here's some.:

PrettiPoison:


Kiesha Arielle:


Of course there's lots more, but these are the two that jumped out at me when I searched.  Do you think it could be diet/stress related?


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 20, 2019)

......


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 21, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm so sorry that has happened!  Your consultant never noticed it at past retightenings?  You could probably fix it yourself if you wanted to, especially since you were on the path to start doing your own retightenings.
> 
> I'm not sure if I posted any videos about how to fix this, but just in case I didn't, here's some.:
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting these videos I’m gong to try the tying a knot on the locs. And no I don’t think my consultant noticed the locs thinning. I was wondering if it’s been happening over a course of time or if it just happened from me putting my hair up, but I feel like that has to be fast for thinning. And my diet really could be better and I have been under stress for a few weeks because I have been having a lot of things going on.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 21, 2019)

3wks since my last retwist. My hair is frizzy but not matted and the sections are still visible. I think I'm gonna wait another 2wks before retwisting.

The pics below are from yesterday and today. In some pics my hair doesn't look too bad. And my hair is budding like crazy. Today I'm wearing a hair band. My parents said my hair has grown a lot!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 21, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you for posting these videos I’m gong to try the tying a knot on the locs. And no I don’t think my consultant noticed the locs thinning. I was wondering if it’s been happening over a course of time or if it just happened from me putting my hair up, but I feel like that has to be fast for thinning. And my diet really could be better and I have been under stress for a few weeks because I have been having a lot of things going on.



You're welcome!   I've been thinking about doing that to a couple of my locks that I have had slippage on forever.  I fixed some of them months ago, but there were about 2 or so that I just left alone for the shed hairs to just fill in and fix.

I agree; it had to have been happening over the course of time but maybe it just went unnoticed.  It sounds like the culprits have been identified, so maybe making some tweaks to your nutritional profile and eliminating stress as a factor will help.

You're probably not using any oils on your scalp since you have Sisterlocks and "they" say you shouldn't use oil.  But maybe you should consider castor oil, at least for that area where the locks are thinning, if you don't want to use it all over. 

Trust me, you don't need a lot and a little bit goes a long way.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 21, 2019)

Guinan said:


> 3wks since my last retwist. My hair is frizzy but not matted and the sections are still visible. I think I'm gonna wait another 2wks before retwisting.
> 
> The pics below are from yesterday and today. In some pics my hair doesn't look too bad. And my hair is budding like crazy. Today I'm wearing a hair band. My parents said my hair has grown a lot!



Let me find out!!!!  Buds, come through!!!! And yes.... wait it out, if you can.  5-6 weeks is ideal.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 22, 2019)

Second interlocking session is in the books. It went a lot more smoothly. After washing my hair I began. It helped me to mist the locs with water and apply jojoba oil to my roots. I applied a tiny amount of aloe Vera gel to each part. This helped me to make sure my roots didn’t mix up. My parts are really well defined. 
Of note...I have tons of budding doing on! And in some of my twists the twist pattern is disappearing. The bumps I mentioned up thread are where my locs are forming. I had to laugh at myself once I figured out what was happening.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2019)

My locs are really interesting right now. Up close the ends look like fuzzy semi-opaque tubes with a dark s-shaped core.  That part is pretty cool but the long straight pieces hanging out of the ends drive me crazy and make me want to break out the shears and snip them off.  Where the heck do they come from?!  Why aren’t these hairs curly?  Does any one else see this on their locks?  My locs are 3 months old.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 23, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Second interlocking session is in the books. It went a lot more smoothly. After washing my hair I began. It helped me to mist the locs with water and apply jojoba oil to my roots. I applied a tiny amount of aloe Vera gel to each part. This helped me to make sure my roots didn’t mix up. My parts are really well defined.
> Of note...I have tons of budding doing on! And in some of my twists the twist pattern is disappearing. The bumps I mentioned up thread are where my locs are forming. I had to laugh at myself once I figured out what was happening.



Yay for progress interlocking....but girl you are a brave woman.  You interlocked on wet hair AND used product???    

You are well on your way now.... it's all downhill from here now that you are seeing buds and your two-strand twist pattern is starting to disappear.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 23, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> My locs are really interesting right now. Up close the ends look like fuzzy semi-opaque tubes with a dark s-shaped core.  That part is pretty cool but the long straight pieces hanging out of the ends drive me crazy and make me want to break out the shears and snip them off.  Where the heck do they come from?!  Why aren’t these hairs curly?  Does any one else see this on their locks?  My locs are 3 months old.



Do not cut them off!!!  Step away from the scissors!  The hairs are contributing to the body of your locks.  If  they are really bothering you, just wrap them tightly around each of the locks you find them on.  Or you can use a crochet needle to incorporate them into the locks.  

As far as why they are straight as opposed to curly, it could be that the hair strands that have attached themselves to the locks in question were probably super curly at the top of the hair strands and then becomes looser (sometimes straight) near the bottom.  But of course, the curly part is going to have an easier time wrapping itself around the locks and becoming entangled into the lock.  The straight part will catch up, it's just going to take a longer time to happen.  

This is where the patience has to really kick in.   All of this is normal, though.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2019)

I don’t know if you can see the hairs hanging out the end of the top loc but it’s long and annoying.  The others have hairs hanging out, too. I’ll try wrapping them as you recommend @shortycocoa.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 23, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 443395
> I don’t know if you can see the hairs hanging out the end of the top loc but it’s long and annoying.  The others have hairs hanging out, too. I’ll try wrapping them as you recommend @shortycocoa.



I can see them!  And your hair looks awesome.  The other purpose for these hairs is that they will eventually draw up and help your ends seal.  Leave it alone; it will all work out.  I promise.  It's a process, but everything annoying about the process is contributing to you having dope locks once they fully mature.

I have them all over and I love them.  Earlier in my journey I used to wrap them around my locks at each retightening but I don't do that much anymore.

I'm not sure if it's just because I have gotten super lazy with it but one of the reasons I stopped was because it would come undone as soon as I washed my hair.  I think I mentioned that in an earlier post.

If you want it to not come undone, you have to wet your hair less frequently or wash it less frequently to give your hair time to matt up and for those hairs to really get embedded into your locks.


----------



## Guinan (Feb 23, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 443395
> I don’t know if you can see the hairs hanging out the end of the top loc but it’s long and annoying.  The others have hairs hanging out, too. I’ll try wrapping them as you recommend @shortycocoa.



YASSSS!!! Mine's does this too and it's freaking annoying!!!! Your locs are progressing so nicely


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2019)

Guinan said:


> YASSSS!!! Mine's does this too and it's freaking annoying!!!! Your locs are progressing so nicely


Thanks.  Good to know that I’m not alone


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I can see them!  And your hair looks awesome.  The other purpose for these hairs is that they will eventually draw up and help your ends seal.  Leave it alone; it will all work out.  I promise.  It's a process, but everything annoying about the process is contributing to you having dope locks once they fully mature.
> 
> I have them all over and I love them.  Earlier in my journey I used to wrap them around my locks at each retightening but I don't do that much anymore.
> 
> ...


Thanks @shortycocoa. I just have to keep telling myself that it’s a process.


----------



## DigitalRain (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm getting locs started Monday. My hair is a nightmare when it's loose and long.


----------



## Nicarie (Feb 23, 2019)

santigold said:


> if you don't retwist regularly, how do you maintain the shape? when i retwist (~4x a year) i only do the front half. i do the back half 1x a year and now many of them are flat and misshapen. it doesn't bother me too much but i'd like to avoid it if i can (while still only retwisting 1x a year )



Hi Sanitgold,

I actually have quite a few flat locs- mostly in the back. They don't bother me.  I do find that when I freeformed, they looked flat, but in time became more oval. My hair coil is pretty tight as well and I suspect that is a factor.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay for progress interlocking....but girl you are a brave woman.  You interlocked on wet hair AND used product???
> 
> You are well on your way now.... it's all downhill from here now that you are seeing buds and your two-strand twist pattern is starting to disappear.


I left out the step where I wrapped my hair with a microfiber towel after washing. So it was damp/dry when I retightened.


----------



## firecracker (Feb 24, 2019)

I'm glad I found this thread.  I did two strand twist last week to start loc'ing.  That's how I started my daughters 8 years ago. It's going to take some time to get thru this thread but already I see such beautiful heads of hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 24, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'm glad I found this thread.  I did two strand twist last week to start loc'ing.  That's how I started my daughters 8 years ago. It's going to take some time to get thru this thread but already I see such beautiful heads of hair.



Hi @firecracker!  Welcome to the locked side!  Can we see your starter locks?  Does your daughter still have locks?


----------



## firecracker (Feb 24, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Hi @firecracker!  Welcome to the locked side!  Can we see your starter locks?  Does your daughter still have locks?


Hi yes my daughter still has locs. The are at her waist now.  I'm trying to upload a picture of my twist but I'm having difficulty.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 24, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Hi yes my daughter still has locs. The are at her waist now.  I'm trying to upload a picture of my twist but I'm having difficulty.



Oh wow!  I bet her locks are beautiful!  Uploading pics has also been hit or miss with me.  I tried again yesterday and got an error message.  I'm going to keep trying but I think I'm going to look into using Imgur like @mz.rae and a couple others have done.




BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you so much @shortycocoa i can honestly say  I’m ok with the length not being as long as I thought they should be. I can pull it up in a high bun and tuck the ends under now. As long as I can do that, I’m good.  That’s all I do with it anyway.



I was looking at your pics again just now.  Is it just me, or did your locks condense some more?  They all look so uniform in size now, especially in that luscious ponytail.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 24, 2019)

@firecracker & @shortycocoa I used to have problems uploading photos all the time. I have found that if I edit and resize the picture just a little bit, not even enough to notice the difference, and it works.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m waiting for these suckers to drop. Postpartum shedding is a bih. Interestingly enough although i had shedding on both temples only the left side had it this bad. Luckily my hair grew back so they blend in pretty easily


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 24, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> @firecracker & @shortycocoa I used to have problems uploading photos all the time. I have found that if I edit and resize the picture just a little bit, not even enough to notice the difference, and it works.



Thanks for the suggestion.  I will have to try that.  I thought maybe I was getting the error from my pics being too large, but when I checked the size, it was only 1 MB.  

Are you using any special app or photo editor in particular to resize yours?  I can't remember the last time I resized pics but it's been some years.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 24, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  I will have to try that.  I thought maybe I was getting the error from my pics being too large, but when I checked the size, it was only 1 MB.
> 
> Are you using any special app or photo editor in particular to resize yours?  I can't remember the last time I resized pics but it's been some years.


Nope. I open the pics on my phone, select edit and pinch to crop it just a bit and it uploads without a problem.


----------



## firecracker (Feb 24, 2019)

These are my 2 strand twist that I'm going to try to loc.  Week 1.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 24, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> I’m waiting for these suckers to drop. Postpartum shedding is a bih. Interestingly enough although i had shedding on both temples only the left side had it this bad. Luckily my hair grew back so they blend in pretty easily



Are you still taking prenatals or did you stop right after you had your baby?  If you aren't still taking them, I would recommend for you to get back on them to see if that will help.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 24, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Are you still taking prenatals or did you stop right after you had your baby?  If you aren't still taking them, I would recommend for you to get back on them to see if that will help.



I took them for an additional year since I was breastfeeding/pumping then stopped.  I’m back on them since I’ll be taking my mirena out soon


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 24, 2019)

firecracker said:


> View attachment 443465  These are my 2 strand twist that I'm going to try to loc.  Week 1.



Nice!!!  Your locks are going to be thick!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 24, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> I took them for an additional year since I was breastfeeding/pumping then stopped.  I’m back on them since I’ll be taking my mirena out soon



Oh ok good!  I know I rode that wagon until the wheels fell off after I had my youngest.  I switched to a regular multivitamin + hair vitamin after I ran out of refills, but I think I'm going to go back on prenatals starting next month. 

I need to re-up on most of my supplements and vitamins anyway.


----------



## firecracker (Feb 24, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Nice!!!  Your locks are going to be thick!


I don't want them to be too thick nor thin like I see a lot of sistalocs.  I have the other side of my hair pinned up with bobby pins. So its a swooped style.  I figured at the length that I am the ugly stage won't be as bad.  I used to keep my individual braids up for 3 months with new growth all fuzzy.  lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 24, 2019)

firecracker said:


> View attachment 443465  These are my 2 strand twist that I'm going to try to loc.  Week 1.


Nice @firecracker!  I just celebrated my 3-month locaversary.  I like seeing the journeys as they begin and progress. Please keep us posted. Have you ever been loced before?  Do you have a regimen planned?  What products will you use?  I’m just curious, that’s all.


----------



## firecracker (Feb 24, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Nice @firecracker!  I just celebrated my 3-month locaversary.  I like seeing the journeys as they begin and progress. Please keep us posted. Have you ever been loced before?  Do you have a regimen planned?  What products will you use?  I’m just curious, that’s all.


 Congrats on making to 3 months.  I've never been loc'd before.  I plan on leaving my hair alone for at least 4-6 weeks for now.  I haven't thought of a regime yet.  I'm doing a lot of research right now.  I have some Shea Moisture products and some other stuff in my arsenal I plan on trying to use up.  I used the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothy to twist my hair.  I ordered the kinky girl kit from Belles Bar Organics and Mysteek natural temporary hair color before I decided to start this journey so I'm hoping to eventually try that out.   

I'm depending on my daughter to guide me through this process because she maintains her own hair.   She uses some lightweight gels to palm roll her new growth.  Stuff that she used when she was natural like S Curl gel & Eco Olive Oil gel.  I wish I could show you a picture of her beautiful locs but she probably wouldn't like that.  If you have any suggestions for products or natural hair companies please do share them with me.


----------



## firecracker (Feb 25, 2019)

Here are my daughters locs


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 25, 2019)

firecracker said:


> View attachment 443469
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love, love, love


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 25, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Congrats on making to 3 months.  I've never been loc'd before.  I plan on leaving my hair alone for at least 4-6 weeks for now.  I haven't thought of a regime yet.  I'm doing a lot of research right now.  I have some Shea Moisture products and some other stuff in my arsenal I plan on trying to use up.  I used the Shea Moisture curl enhancing smoothy to twist my hair.  I ordered the kinky girl kit from Belles Bar Organics and Mysteek natural temporary hair color before I decided to start this journey so I'm hoping to eventually try that out.
> 
> I'm depending on my daughter to guide me through this process because she maintains her own hair.   She uses some lightweight gels to palm roll her new growth.  Stuff that she used when she was natural like S Curl gel & Eco Olive Oil gel.  I wish I could show you a picture of her beautiful locs but she probably wouldn't like that.  If you have any suggestions for products or natural hair companies please do share them with me.


I’m still working on developing my regimen. At this point, I can’t go longer that a week and a half between shampoos and I’m using Design Essentials products. I have been binge watching Damien Walters and trying to follow his process. I did not start my own locs and hadn’t planned to begin maintaining them this early in the process.  I struggled to find a reputable loctician in my area and the person I found did an ok job but I didn’t trust her so I’ve been maintaining it myself and hoping I don’t screw It up and have to shave my head.  I’ve also been keeping a journal and taking pics all along the way.  I would recommend that so you can see your progress. Your daughter’s hair is beautiful. Good luck to you, you definitely have a resource in her.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 25, 2019)

firecracker said:


> View attachment 443469
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Her hair is beautiful!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 25, 2019)

Saturday was my 10 month lockaversary.  I happened to realize that last night while I was getting DS 1 ready for bed.  DS 2 will hit 5 months tomorrow, while DS 1's locks will be 2 months old this Thursday, since there's no February 29th this year.

I'm super low maintenance (read: lazy) with my hair now that I'm closing in on one year.    I usually wash my hair on Sundays but lately I have been delaying it until the next day.  Sometimes I just wait until the mid week wash and do it. 

I also haven't been pressed about styling it much lately.  I think I did a couple styles last week but the last few days I just woke up, took my ponytails down, shook my hair and left my headband on.  It's the best thing ever to be able to do that and not spend so much time getting my hair together every day.

I also need to check the calendar again to see when I'm due for a retightening.  I do believe it's soon.  I remember putting it on the calendar for March.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 25, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Saturday was my 10 month lockaversary.  I happened to realize that last night while I was getting DS 1 ready for bed.  DS 2 will hit 5 months tomorrow, while DS 1's locks will be 2 months old this Thursday, since there's no February 29th this year.
> 
> I'm super low maintenance (read: lazy) with my hair now that I'm closing in on one year.    I usually wash my hair on Sundays but lately I have been delaying it until the next day.  Sometimes I just wait until the mid week wash and do it.
> 
> ...


What do you do to your hair when you wash if you don’t retwist?


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 25, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> What do you do to your hair when you wash if you don’t retwist?



If it's a drip dry day I just oil my scalp and then spray my locks with my rosewater mix.  Then when my hair is almost dry or completely dry I separate my locks.  Then before bed I put it in two ponytails, cover those with my lock headband, and then tie a scarf over that to go to bed.

If it's not a drip dry day, (e.g. too cold out and I need to go somewhere) I blot my hair with a pillowcase (two if I need it) and then I may oil my scalp if my hair happens to need it.  I stopped oiling my scalp every night before bed and only do it now a couple days during the week immediately after a wash, since my sulfur oil mix has castor oil in it and that's really heavy, even when I feel like I'm only using a little bit.  But that combined with the water keeps my hair super soft and moisturized all week.

If it's not a wash day I still allow my hair to get wet/damp in the shower.  (Like today.)  I was going to wash my hair but then I had to address a few things for both my kids and do paperwork so I ended up skipping the wash.

I might wash it tomorrow, but more than likely my wash days this week will be Wednesday (my mid-week wash day, which is usually just a water only wash unless I missed my primary wash day and then I use a cleanser) and Saturday (as opposed to Sunday) since I'm scheduled to retighten my locks this coming Sunday and Monday.  

It usually takes me two days to do it and I don't retighten on wet or damp hair or put oil in my hair before retightening.  I do that after I'm done and then I might do an extremely light mist of rosewater mix spray.  Otherwise my hair doesn't get wet again until I get in the shower or the next wash day.  I try to at least let my retightening be fresh for a week before I go crazy with the water.  I used to go two weeks in between directly wetting my hair and scalp after a retightening, though.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 28, 2019)

I was supposed to retighten DS 2's locks on Monday (it's been 6 weeks since his last retightening) but after close evaluation of his locks, I have decided to wait a little longer.  I may go ahead and put him on an 8 week retightening schedule, like me. 

I'm doing mine this coming Sunday and Monday, so I don't want to have to do his and mine around the same time. 

Last time I did mine one week and his the following week, so I might compromise and do that.  That would put him at 7 weeks.

Also, I'm thinking about trying a two-strand twist type of style, and then doing a twistout this next retightening.  I'm moreso interested in the twistout, but I realize the twists can also be another style while I'm waiting for my hair to set.

The last couple times I have styled my hair in a half up,  half down style, I ended up twisting these two locks together on each side of my head near my ears.  (I'm also thinking about combining those, but I'm not completely sure yet.)

But when I undid the twists at night I liked how pretty and crinkly it looked.

@Cattypus1  I tried editing my photos but they still won't upload.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 28, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I was supposed to retighten DS 2's locks on Monday (it's been 6 weeks since his last retightening) but after close evaluation of his locks, I have decided to wait a little longer.  I may go ahead and put him on an 8 week retightening schedule, like me.
> 
> I'm doing mine this coming Sunday and Monday, so I don't want to have to do his and mine around the same time.
> 
> ...


Boo...it always seems to work for me.


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 28, 2019)

I snipped them #RIP
I am not looking forward to the next round of PP shedding



Foxglove said:


> I’m waiting for these suckers to drop. Postpartum shedding is a bih. Interestingly enough although i had shedding on both temples only the left side had it this bad. Luckily my hair grew back so they blend in pretty easily


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 1, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> I snipped them #RIP
> I am not looking forward to the next round of PP shedding



Awwww.....and I meant to ask you if you wanted to just cut the thin parts off and reattach the stronger parts later.  You could probably still do that if you kept them.

I agree, postpartum shedding and hair loss is so upsetting and stressful!  It definitely wreaked havoc on my hair and my poor hairline every time.


----------



## cravoecanela (Mar 1, 2019)

Today is my 8 month loc anniversary ! They flew by - I can't believe it's been that long. I'll post a pic tomorrow after my hair appointment. 

I have a question that has maybe been answered - has anyone successfully managed to do palm rolling AND interlocking ? I read somewhere that you're not supposed to do both, but my hair looses out easily after being rolled because I run. Any testimonies or links I can read/watch ?


----------



## firecracker (Mar 2, 2019)

I sprizted my hair with water then I applied more Shea Moisture Smoothie to my twist and it gave it some shine.  Hopefully in 3 more weeks I can try to finger twist my roots. That's going to require help from my niece and lots of small clips.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Mar 2, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> Today is my 8 month loc anniversary ! They flew by - I can't believe it's been that long. I'll post a pic tomorrow after my hair appointment.
> 
> I have a question that has maybe been answered - has anyone successfully managed to do palm rolling AND interlocking ? I read somewhere that you're not supposed to do both, but my hair looses out easily after being rolled because I run. Any testimonies or links I can read/watch ?


----------



## simplycee (Mar 2, 2019)

My one year LOCaversary was this week. I will try to post pics tomorrow. I cannot believe it’s been a year.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 3, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> Today is my 8 month loc anniversary ! They flew by - I can't believe it's been that long. I'll post a pic tomorrow after my hair appointment.
> 
> I have a question that has maybe been answered - has anyone successfully managed to do palm rolling AND interlocking ? I read somewhere that you're not supposed to do both, but my hair looses out easily after being rolled because I run. Any testimonies or links I can read/watch ?



Congratulations on making it to the 8 month mark!  Time is moving so fast, for sure!   How do you feel about the progression of your locks at this point? 

In regards to your questions, I definitely don't think you should do both.  It seems counterproductive for anyone to do both at the same time.  I also believe that it doesn't make sense, because if you (general you) interlocked, there's nothing left to palmroll in terms of new growth and vice versa.  I would also think that would put too much stress on the hair, but I'm not sure.

Also, if you palmroll first and then attempt to interlock, you would probably be making more work for yourself in the long run. 

It might be best to just interlock if you want a method that will allow your hair to stay neater longer with all the running you do.

*ETA: do you use product when you palmroll or are you just using water only or no product?  Those could also be contributing factors to reasons why your palmrolling is not lasting long.  If you don't tie your hair down with a scarf or something while you run, that could also be a factor.*


Maybe some others will chime in on this.  I'm just thinking out loud now, but I *think* people who are "successful" at interlocking and palmrolling are probably not doing it all at one time, or if so, maybe they are interlocking for a couple rotations and then palmrolling the rest of the new growth.



FlawedBeauty said:


>




I watched the video @FlawedBeauty posted, and I may have to watch it again to really pay attention, but it sounds like she (the woman in the video) is not talking about doing both during a maintenance session.  I could be wrong, though.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 3, 2019)

simplycee said:


> My one year LOCaversary was this week. I will try to post pics tomorrow. I cannot believe it’s been a year.



Woo hoo!!!!! Congratulations @simplycee.  I can't wait to see your pics!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 3, 2019)

Time flies! My 5 year loc anniversary is in May. I'll probably shampoo and re-twist today. I would love to try this style because I'm attending an event next weekend. I'll be in the Dallas area but I don't know if I can get a walk-in for Friday or early Saturday morning.


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 3, 2019)

I have so much shrinkage. My twists look like sorta kinda locs at the root and two strand twists on the bottom with curly ends. It’s also super frizzy. I spay with rose water and glycerin spray daily. Some nights I put a smidge of castor oil on the ends. A little goes a long way. I use jojoba oil on my roots a few days a week. 
I like the simplicity of my routine these days. Now I have to figure out what do do with all the products under my bathroom sink.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 3, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I have so much shrinkage. My twists look like sorta kinda locs at the root and two strand twists on the bottom with curly ends. It’s also super frizzy. I spay with rose water and glycerin spray daily. Some nights I put a smidge of castor oil on the ends. A little goes a long way. I use jojoba oil on my roots a few days a week.
> I like the simplicity of my routine these days. Now I have to figure out what do do with all the products under my bathroom sink.


If you want to cut down on the frizz I wouldn’t spray daily with glycerin water. The glycerin makes it worse. I used regular water and sealed with oil on occasion.
And I feel you on the products it feels great not having to rummage through products trying to figure out what to use on a given day. Most of my products were half used so I just tossed everything.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 4, 2019)

It looks like I'm going to have to wash and twist the roots by next week.  I wanted to go longer but my hair is tripping 2 1/2 weeks in.  I don't have any plans this weekend so nobody has to see my roots.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2019)

firecracker said:


> It looks like I'm going to have to wash and twist the roots by next week.  I wanted to go longer but my hair is tripping 2 1/2 weeks in.  I don't have any plans this weekend so nobody has to see my roots.


I’m so with you. My hair is being so disrespectful and looking crazy. I’m going to have to wash and retwist TODAY!


----------



## firecracker (Mar 4, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m so with you. My hair is being so disrespectful and looking crazy. I’m going to have to wash and retwist TODAY!


I just did these things on February 21st.  I was trying to wait til March 21st if I could.  I'm going out next weekend and I don't want to look crazy.  Maybe I'll wear a hat. lol  When was the last time you twisted yours?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 4, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I just did these things on February 21st.  I was trying to wait til March 21st if I could.  I'm going out next weekend and I don't want to look crazy.  Maybe I'll wear a hat. lol  When was the last time you twisted yours?


Ugh, I normally document my wash days but I didn’t this time. The last time I took pics was the 23rd. I think it’s been about two weeks.  My head was looking rough.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 5, 2019)

I still haven't been able to do my retightening.  So many things have gotten in the way.  I am hoping I can at least start it shortly so I can be done sometime tomorrow.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 5, 2019)

Hello does anyone with locs use Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave in conditioner or Loc Butter?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 5, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I have so much shrinkage. My twists look like sorta kinda locs at the root and two strand twists on the bottom with curly ends. It’s also super frizzy. I spay with rose water and glycerin spray daily. Some nights I put a smidge of castor oil on the ends. A little goes a long way. I use jojoba oil on my roots a few days a week.
> I like the simplicity of my routine these days. Now I have to figure out what do do with all the products under my bathroom sink.



I gave all my products to a loose natural.  I low-key felt some type of way, because I had quite a stash.  There were some products in there that I never got to try.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 5, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Hello does anyone with locs use Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave in conditioner or Loc Butter?



I would stay away from butters and wax.  I have read that butters may be ok as long as they have been emulsified or whipped, but I don't have any first hand experience with that.  

A leave-in conditioner might not be the way to go until you are further into your journey, and maybe only a liquid leave-in and not a creamy type of leave-in.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 5, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> *If you want to cut down on the frizz I wouldn’t spray daily with glycerin water. The glycerin makes it worse. *I used regular water and sealed with oil on occasion.
> And I feel you on the products it feels great not having to rummage through products trying to figure out what to use on a given day. Most of my products were half used so I just tossed everything.



I always thought it depends on the type of climate?   Unless some people have the disrespectful type of hair that just frizzes no matter what?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 5, 2019)

firecracker said:


> It looks like I'm going to have to wash and twist the roots by next week.  I wanted to go longer but my hair is tripping 2 1/2 weeks in.  I don't have any plans this weekend so nobody has to see my roots.





Cattypus1 said:


> Ugh, I normally document my wash days but I didn’t this time. The last time I took pics was the 23rd. I think it’s been about two weeks.  My head was looking rough.



Is there any style you ladies can do to disguise the frizz?  That just seems really close together for retwisting.  Keep an eye on your roots and watch out for thinning.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I would stay away from butters and wax.  I have read that butters may be ok as long as they have been emulsified or whipped, but I don't have any first hand experience with that.
> 
> A leave-in conditioner might not be the way to go until you are further into your journey, and maybe only a liquid leave-in and not a creamy type of leave-in.


  Ok thanks I guess I'm going to use gel like my daughter does for now.  I also ordered their Loc Oil.  I hope I can use that for moisture and shine.  I'll save the Loc Butter for later.  I would prefer natural products like mostly used in my natural hair.  Forgot to add I got their Black Soap Shampoo.  My daughter told me not to condition right now because they have detangling agents in them.

I'm pinning the sides up and letting the front hangout for now.  Next weekend I'm going to an event and I cannot let this hair be seen.  lol


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I always thought it depends on the type of climate?   Unless some people have the disrespectful type of hair that just frizzes no matter what?


I have it no matter what but there’s level to frizz too. Level 1-10 to keep it under a 5 I avoid things like  glycerin.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 5, 2019)

@shortycocoa Forgot to answer your question. You are right. My locs have condensed and are not as lumpy


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I would stay away from butters and wax.  I have read that butters may be ok as long as they have been emulsified or whipped, but I don't have any first hand experience with that.
> 
> A leave-in conditioner might not be the way to go until you are further into your journey, and maybe only a liquid leave-in and not a creamy type of leave-in.


I know this sounds gross but I made it to 5 weeks without washing (life got in the way lol) and my locs didn’t smell and didn’t have a lot of dirt accumulated when I finally found time to wash my hair. using only oil keeps the buildup at bay for my hair. I think if I used heavier products this wouldn’t be the case.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Is there any style you ladies can do to disguise the frizz?  That just seems really close together for retwisting.  Keep an eye on your roots and watch out for thinning.


I washed and conditioned but I didn’t retwist. I stretched it a bit and pinned it down and sat under the dryer. It wasn’t all bad but I did a half up do and let it do what it do. My hair grows in layers so I get a mullet no matter what .  I think that damned loctician was a little aggressive with that trim before she did started my comb curls so I still can’t do a complete updo without some kind of pins or clips or something.   It a process...I know, I know


----------



## firecracker (Mar 5, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I know this sounds gross but I made it to 5 weeks without washing (life got in the way lol) and my locs didn’t smell and didn’t have a lot of dirt accumulated when I finally found time to wash my hair. using only oil keeps the buildup at bay for my hair. I think if I used heavier products this wouldn’t be the case.


I know I could go 5 weeks without washing my hair without a problem and my hair won't smell.  Now with locs and some other factors that may change so I'll be washing biweekly when I finally loc.  Your locs are beautiful.


----------



## cravoecanela (Mar 5, 2019)

View media item 130133
Here are my locs at 8 months. I'm so happy with my progress. I would say I'm about 80 percent locked on most locs. I have maybe 5 or so that are only halfway locked and one twist that completely unraveled last month, so that one has a ways to go. 

I ended up interlocking a few because i'm going away for vacation and I wanted them to keep longer. I've actually been interlocking a couple here and there because they kept coming out of the twists. I can't tell which ones have been interlocked and which ones have not been. I won't do it on a regular basis I don't think.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 5, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> View media item 130133
> Here are my locs at 8 months. I'm so happy with my progress. I would say I'm about 80 percent locked on most locs. I have maybe 5 or so that are only halfway locked and one twist that completely unraveled last month, so that one has a ways to go.
> 
> I ended up interlocking a few because i'm going away for vacation and I wanted them to keep longer. I've actually been interlocking a couple here and there because they kept coming out of the twists. I can't tell which ones have been interlocked and which ones have not been. I won't do it on a regular basis I don't think.


I don’t have access to your album to view.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 5, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I know I could go 5 weeks without washing my hair without a problem and my hair won't smell.  Now with locs and some other factors that may change so I'll be washing biweekly when I finally loc.  Your locs are beautiful.


Yep! with loose hair I could too but my locs are like sponge and just soak up everything so I try to keep it light with what I use just in case. And thank you!


----------



## firecracker (Mar 5, 2019)

I'm going to leave this mess alone. Lol


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 5, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I washed and conditioned but I didn’t retwist. I stretched it a bit and pinned it down and sat under the dryer. It wasn’t all bad but I did a half up do and let it do what it do. *My hair grows in layers so I get a mullet no matter what *.  I think that damned loctician was a little aggressive with that trim before she did started my comb curls so I still can’t do a complete updo without some kind of pins or clips or something.   It a process...I know, I know



I feel your pain!  My loose natural hair was the same way, all the time!  I didn't really have or notice the layers much with my SLs, though.  With this set I do see that my distinct shape is still present, but I *think* the layers seem to be slowly fading.

I have always loved layers; I think it makes the hair more interesting.  But sometimes they can get on your nerves if you want to do certain styles and maybe some layers aren't long enough yet.  

You seem to be handling it pretty well, though.  Hairpins have saved me on more than one occasion.


----------



## cravoecanela (Mar 6, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I don’t have access to your album to view.





Can you see this ?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 6, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> View attachment 443887
> 
> 
> Can you see this ?



I can!!!!  Your hair looks good....WOW!!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 6, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> @shortycocoa Forgot to answer your question. You are right. My locs have condensed and are not as lumpy



LOL it's all good... I thought so!



BillsBackerz67 said:


> I have it no matter what but there’s level to frizz too. Level 1-10 to keep it under a 5 I avoid things like  glycerin.



Lol girl I know!!!  I think @almond eyes was on point with one of her earlier posts when she said her hair was the fruzzy type.  (Frizzy and fuzzy)  I meant to respond to that but must have missed quoting it at the time and then I never got back to it.

I remember my hair being the same way as a loose natural, especially if I was wearing a puff, or even when I had SLs.  At one retightening my consultant was teasing me and said it looked like I didn't even have locks.  I was extra sensitive about my hair at the time because of all the issues I was having with my SLs and then she said that and I felt some type of way.  

I also see it now with this set, but I have accepted it and I think I have come to like it.  There was this woman whose Fotki I used to visit years ago, around my first or second year natural.  I wish I could remember her name, but she had locks and her hair was the same way.  She used to brush her locks and it would look like loose hair on top and then you would see this beautiful lock ponytail.

At the time I was like "that is SO cool!  I want my locks to do that whenever I decide to start some."  I just had never seen anything like that with locks before. But then when it was happening to me with my SLs I was like "WTF is going on???  These SLs should look neat!!!" 

Now with this set I have embraced it and I'm unbothered....like "oh, ok hair.  That's what you want to do???  That's what's hot in these streets????  Let me just make it fly and let you be great."


----------



## Guinan (Mar 6, 2019)

3mths loced! Time is flying. I have been hating my hair so I was wearing a wig. Today is the 1st time in a week that I'm wearing my hair out and of course it below freezing. I retwisted the front of my hair last week after going 4 wks with no re twist. Over all its going on 5 wks since my last wash and official re twist. My hair doesn't seem too bad because I retwisted the front.

Added pics. Frizz is an understatement. My hair is also dry. I'm going to try to go to the salon in a couple of weeks which will put me at 7wks since my last wash & retwist


----------



## Platinum (Mar 6, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Hello does anyone with locs use Alikay Naturals Lemongrass Leave in conditioner or Loc Butter?



Hey @firecracker I haven't seen the ingredients yet but I usually discourage the use of loc butters because many have ingredients that cause build up. Anything containing large amounts of Shea butter is notorious for that. I usually make my own locking gels now with Aloe Vera (from the leaf). I rarely use a commercial product for retwisting.

Taliah Waajid locking gel was my #1 for a long time but then I started noticing flakes. I wonder if they changed their ingredients or maybe I just got a bad tub of it. I haven't used it in few a years, I really loved it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 6, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I don’t have access to your album to view.



I got the same error message when I clicked on the link within her post.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 6, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> LOL it's all good... I thought so!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for this post.  Fruzzy (flyaways, frizzy, fuzzy) is a hair type I swear.  I also have had the same issues.

I have recently heard a horror story of a woman who wanted to get rid of the fruzz on her SLs, and her locitican used a lighter on her hair.  Of course she had burns and damage.  This is what can happen when we can't accept our hair type.  Not to blame the woman at all the loctician was crazy.

I love my fruzz makes my hair looks like it is a loose natural when it is time for a retie.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Mar 6, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> View attachment 443887
> 
> 
> Can you see this ?


Yes and it looks beautiful!


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 6, 2019)

almond eyes said:


> Thank you for this post.  Fruzzy (flyaways, frizzy, fuzzy) is a hair type I swear.  I also have had the same issues.
> 
> *I have recently heard a horror story of a woman who wanted to get rid of the fruzz on her SLs, and her locitican used a lighter on her hair.  Of course she had burns and damage.  *This is what can happen when we can't accept our hair type.  Not to blame the woman at all the loctician was crazy.
> 
> ...



If this is the story I think it is, I saw that post.  I don't know why she allowed the loctician to do that.  Hair is highly flammable.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 6, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> View attachment 443887
> 
> 
> Can you see this ?


I love your hair!  It’s beautiful.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 6, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> If this is the story I think it is, I saw that post.  I don't know why she allowed the loctician to do that.  Hair is highly flammable.



I still can't understand that either.  I guess it's like when women who braided their hair with extensions and let the hair braider use a lighter to get rid of their fruzz.  When I used to braid my hair and they offered me that option, I opted out because I knew people who had been through a lighter on their extensions horror stories and that taught me or else I might have done that too out of complete ignorance. 

Note to all: You can't burn or melt away fruzz.  

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## firecracker (Mar 6, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Hey @firecracker I haven't seen the ingredients yet but I usually discourage the use of loc butters because many have ingredients that cause build up. Anything containing large amounts of Shea butter is notorious for that. I usually make my own locking gels now with Aloe Vera (from the leaf). I rarely use a commercial product for retwisting.
> 
> Taliah Waajid locking gel was my #1 for a long time but then I started noticing flakes. I wonder if they changed their ingredients or maybe I just got a bad tub of it. I haven't used it in few a years, I really loved it.


 I was never a fan of shea butter on my hair.  My daughter uses IC hair polisher styling gel with sparkle lites or ECO stylng olive gel to retwist.  I guess I'll follow her lead for now.  She says she doesn't gets flakes and just has to add shine occasionally.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 7, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I was never a fan of shea butter on my hair.  My daughter uses IC hair polisher styling gel with sparkle lites or ECO stylng olive gel to retwist.  I guess I'll follow her lead for now.  She says she doesn't gets flakes and just has to add shine occasionally.



Those are good gels.  Don't try to reinvent the wheel.  Taking care of locks should be simple and breezy.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 7, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Those are good gels.  Don't try to reinvent the wheel.  Taking care of locks should be simple and breezy.


Well good to hear because I got loads of those type gels under my cabinet too.  I just want to find a good shampoo, decent conditioner and play with some color.  I'm too lazy to reinvent the wheel.  lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 7, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Well good to hear because I got loads of those type gels under my cabinet too.  I just want to find a good shampoo, decent conditioner and play with some color.  I'm too lazy to reinvent the wheel.  lol


I have been using the Design Essentials line of products.  I love the Oat Protien and Henna shampoo and the Rosemary Mint conditioner.  My hair and scalp feel clean and my hair is soft afterward. I use the Honey shampoo too but I don’t love it as much as the Henna.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 7, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been using the Design Essentials line of products.  I love the Oat Protien and Henna shampoo and the Rosemary Mint conditioner.  My hair and scalp feel clean and my hair is soft afterward. I use the Honey shampoo too but I don’t love it as much as the Henna.


 I'm looking online at their products now.  For right now since I cannot use conditioner I want to use a good moisturizing shampoo.  I'm going to try to wash using my old shampoo. It never dried my hair out so I should be ok.  Should I wash my hair with a stocking cap since this is going to be my first wash?


----------



## prettynatural (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi ladies, three times the charm for me. I am one month in today! It went by fast. my hair is about 1.5-2.0 inches. Microlocks with bricklayer grid. I'm loving all the pictures and progress of everyone.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 7, 2019)

prettynatural said:


> Hi ladies, three times the charm for me. I am one month in today! It went by fast. my hair is about 1.5-2.0 inches. Microlocks with bricklayer grid. I'm loving all the pictures and progress of everyone.


Congrats on your first month.  I have another week and a half to make it to my 1st month.  Have you had to retwist yet?  Tell us what you are doing or plan on doing?


----------



## prettynatural (Mar 7, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Congrats on your first month.  I have another week and a half to make it to my 1st month.  Have you had to retwist yet?  Tell us what you are doing or plan on doing?


I'm interlocking with a Sisterlocks consultant. She is maintaining it for now. I washed once and we had to reestablish a lot, my front came undone. I will let her wash on retightenings for now. I am noticing some budding in some locks. No products, no damping or spritzing my hair until they settle in. When they do, i plan to use essential oils and water to spirtz them.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 7, 2019)

prettynatural said:


> Hi ladies, three times the charm for me. I am one month in today! It went by fast. my hair is about 1.5-2.0 inches. Microlocks with bricklayer grid. I'm loving all the pictures and progress of everyone.



Oooh can we see???  And congratulations!


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 8, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'm looking online at their products now.  For right now since I cannot use conditioner I want to use a good moisturizing shampoo.  I'm going to try to wash using my old shampoo. It never dried my hair out so I should be ok.  Should I am wash my hair with a stocking cap since this is going to be my first wash?



It's not really necessary unless you feel like you will be really rough washing your hair.

I have seen some YouTubers and people on FB who have differing opinions on it, but the common opinion seems to be one of regret.  They cite using too much shampoo, due to the stocking cap not causing the shampoo to lather very well, so they think they have to add more.  They also say all of it is hard to wash out with the stocking cap still on, which caused them to have to take the cap off, which defeats the purpose of using one to begin with.

I mentioned these tips in another post before, but you may not have seen it yet if you're still making your way through the thread, but just use low water pressure.  Also, don't scrub your hair really hard and rub your locks all over your head when you're washing.  

Concentrate on going in one direction (a downward motion) and try to use only the pads of your finger tips or your knuckles to get your scalp clean while washing.

You might also want to dilute whatever cleanser you use with water so your hair doesn't dry out.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 8, 2019)

Ya'll I started my retightening Tuesday evening and I'm STILL not done.  Granted, I only retightened about 10-15 locks that evening, but still.    I only have one medium section in the front left to do.  I thought I would have finished yesterday or last night even, but that tiredness came over me sooner than expected and I went to bed.  I *should* be able to finish today.

I had to reinstall a few that came out completely and repair a few.  I also had to separate and clean up a lot of loose hairs that were surrounding a lot of the locks.  It's hard to do the ones in areas where I have low or no visibility because I have to go by feel to tell me where the hair should go, and sometimes I get it wrong and have to undo it and find the correct fit (read: lock) it's supposed to be with.

This time I did wrap a lot of my frizzy hairs around the body and tips of the locks they were present on, but some of them didn't comply so I just left it.  

Plus, I know it's not going to stay like that once I wash it so I didn't want to spend too much time on that.

I had some new hairs pop up out of nowhere behind my left ear, so I just started a new lock right there.  So now I have two matching locks behind each of my ears that were started with new hairs that just popped up out of nowhere.  I smile every time I touch the one behind my right ear.  That one is a lot further along, of course, since it happened several months ago.  

I still haven't decided if I'm going to combine those locks I mentioned earlier, but I'm leaning towards just leaving them alone.  I still don't know.  I'll reassess once I'm done with the whole retightening.  I think I'm also going to recount my locks to see where I am now.


Times like this I feel like I have too many, but I know it's just the frustration of not being able to finish faster talking.  I'mma chill....

But real talk.... I don't too much know about this style I was planning.  I's tired, boss.  

I totally understand the people who just maintain their new growth and don't do ANYTHING else with their hair.  I suspect as my hair gets longer I'm going to end up in that same boat with them.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 8, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'm looking online at their products now.  For right now since I cannot use conditioner I want to use a good moisturizing shampoo.  I'm going to try to wash using my old shampoo. It never dried my hair out so I should be ok.  Should I wash my hair with a stocking cap since this is going to be my first wash?


I used a mesh cap the first time just because I didn’t think my coils would hold.  I washed at the end of week 3. Because it wasn’t a stocking cap the water and shampoo got through just fine. I just didn’t like the feeling of no real access to my hair.  I haven’t done it since.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 8, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I used a mesh cap the first time just because I didn’t think my coils would hold.  I washed at the end of week 3. Because it wasn’t a stocking cap the water and shampoo got through just fine.* I just didn’t like the feeling of no real access to my hair. * I haven’t done it since.



That is also a common complaint I have seen people who use a stocking cap make in regards to washing their hair.


----------



## simplycee (Mar 8, 2019)

Hello ladies!

I made it to a year. Feb 2018-Feb 2019.  Not even closed to being fully locked but I’m really happy with my locs. I never thought I would wear locs but sisterlocks changed my entire outlook on natural hair. I’ve been relaxer free since 2014 and finally took the plunge in 2018. Should have done it sooner but better late than never.

Here’s my year long journey. Pics will not be up long but I did want to share.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 8, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I made it to a year. Feb 2018-Feb 2019.  Not even closed to being fully locked but I’m really happy with my locs. I never thought I would wear locs but sisterlocks changed my entire outlook on natural hair. I’ve been relaxer free since 2014 and finally took the plunge in 2018. Should have done it sooner but better late than never.
> 
> Here’s my year long journey. Pics will not be up long but I did want to share.



Congratulations again!  I also wanted to add that your hair is beautiful!!!!


----------



## firecracker (Mar 8, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I used a mesh cap the first time just because I didn’t think my coils would hold.  I washed at the end of week 3. Because it wasn’t a stocking cap the water and shampoo got through just fine. I just didn’t like the feeling of no real access to my hair.  I haven’t done it since.


 A mesh cap would definitely give more access to the scalp.  Thanks.  I think mine will unravel so I have to be careful.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 8, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I made it to a year. Feb 2018-Feb 2019.  Not even closed to being fully locked but I’m really happy with my locs. I never thought I would wear locs but sisterlocks changed my entire outlook on natural hair. I’ve been relaxer free since 2014 and finally took the plunge in 2018. Should have done it sooner but better late than never.
> 
> Here’s my year long journey. Pics will not be up long but I did want to share.


 Your sis locs are beautiful.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 8, 2019)

firecracker said:


> A mesh cap would definitely give more access to the scalp.  Thanks.  I think mine will unravel so I have to be careful.


 This is what my 3-week old coils looked like after I removed the cap...it was still wet.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 8, 2019)

13 locks left!!!!  I'm in the home stretch!  
I REFUSE to still be retightening locks tomorrow.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 11, 2019)

I’m testing some new curl and lock setting lotion.  Nice hold, no flakes and a little goes a long way but it’s expensive as heyell because I can’t get it on the ground. Anybody else using a setting lotion for retwisting?


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2019)

Frizz frizz frizz I forget who suggested it, but instead of retwisting, I have been wrapping the frizz hair around the loc. It seems to help a little with the frizz.

 Today is the 1st time I feel like I have locs . I'm really enjoying the thickness. But I know I need to have my hair washed & retwisted. My front seems to be thickening up, so I dont think I will need to interlock. I think me stretching my retwist has helped.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 12, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Frizz frizz frizz *I forget who suggested it, but instead of retwisting, I have been wrapping the frizz hair around the loc.* It seems to help a little with the frizz.
> 
> Today is the 1st time I feel like I have locs . I'm really enjoying the thickness. But I know I need to have my hair washed & retwisted. My front seems to be thickening up, so I dont think I will need to interlock. I think me stretching my retwist has helped.



It was me.  Your hair is looking good!


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 12, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m testing some new curl and lock setting lotion.  Nice hold, no flakes and a little goes a long way but it’s expensive as heyell because I can’t get it on the ground. Anybody else using a setting lotion for retwisting?



Hmmmm....it sounds like it's formulated specifically for locks.  Is it?  I think you might be on your own with that, I'm not sure.  Just be careful and see how your hair responds to it at your next wash.

I have heard horror stories of setting lotion making people's hair fall out, but I don't know if it was solely caused on the product or if other factors were involved.

They also all had relaxed hair and not natural and certainly not locks.  The only way I could see this being problematic is if it doesn't wash out of your locks completely and causes build up or other issues later on.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 12, 2019)

@shortycocoa Not making people’s hair fall out...OMG!  I bought the product sold by Damien Walter (I think that’s his name).  So far I like it. I’ll have to keep my eye out for adverse reactions.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 12, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Hmmmm....it sounds like it's formulated specifically for locks.  Is it?  I think you might be on your own with that, I'm not sure.  Just be careful and see how your hair responds to it at your next wash.
> 
> I have heard horror stories of setting lotion making people's hair fall out, but I don't know if it was solely caused on the product or if other factors were involved.
> 
> They also all had relaxed hair and not natural and certainly not locks.  The only way I could see this being problematic is if it doesn't wash out of your locks completely and causes build up or other issues later on.


 I always used to roller set my relaxed hair and natural hair with Lottabody setting lotion and my hair nor friend and family hair ever fell out.  I think other factors were involved in that hair falling out situation.  I wouldn't try regular setting lotion on locs though.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> It was me.  Your hair is looking good!



What a great suggestion! It has saved me from retwisting my hair. I'm going on 6wks since my re twist.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 12, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> @shortycocoa Not making people’s hair fall out...OMG!  I bought the product sold by Damien Walter (I think that’s his name).  So far I like it. I’ll have to keep my eye out for adverse reactions.



If you don't mind me asking, how much was it and how many ounces?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 12, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I always used to roller set my relaxed hair and natural hair with Lottabody setting lotion and my hair nor friend and family hair ever fell out.  I think other factors were involved in that hair falling out situation.  I wouldn't try regular setting lotion on locs though.



Right!  And I concur; I wouldn't use setting lotion on locks, either.  



Cattypus1 said:


> @shortycocoa Not making people’s hair fall out...OMG!  I bought the product sold by Damien Walter (I think that’s his name).  So far I like it. I’ll have to keep my eye out for adverse reactions.



Oh ok....that might be fine, if that's the case.  It may be formulated specifically for locks.  What are the ingredients?  I'm just curious.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 12, 2019)

I washed DS 1's hair for the first time on Sunday.  He has a lot of lint in his hair that I need to get out.  Other than that, his hair looks good and seems to be processing nicely.  I didn't oil his scalp afterwards or do anything else to it; I just let it air dry.

I thought his hair would have been filthy, but it wasn't.  His hair seems to have been dirtier when it was just loose and I would wait several weeks between conditioner washes.

I used Dove Tip To Toe wash when I washed his and his brother's hair this time.  It worked very well and I only used 2 pumps for each of them.

I still haven't retightened DS 2's hair.  I had planned to go ahead and do it today since yesterday he had an off day, but I had other things come up today that I needed to address.  Plus I feel like I need a break since I just finished mine last week.  

I'm going to plan to do it tomorrow morning after his OT session, though.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Guinan said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much was it and how many ounces?


I think it was $22 and $8 to ship...yeah, I know it was crazy expensive but ok. 12 oz.  @shortycocoa As far as ingredients, can’t help you...call me crazy.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 13, 2019)

I was able to get a last minute hair appt with my loctician!  I cant wait to get my hair washed. I might opt for a detox too.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 13, 2019)

I used a stocking cap to wash my hair today.  My daughter said my hair was definitely going to unravel if I didn't. LOL  I twisted the new growth and it was like 1 1/2 inches that needed to be twisted.  About 4 unraveled.  I used my old shampoo and I sprayed on Alikay Natural's leave in conditioner all over before I twisted the new growth.     Here is my 3 wk new growth stretched out.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 13, 2019)

this is after I twisted the roots.  My part is on the right side where I have my silver streak.  I always said when I got gray I was going to loc because I love Toni Morrison's loc's.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 14, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think it was $22 and $8 to ship...yeah, I know it was crazy expensive but ok. 12 oz.  @shortycocoa As far as ingredients, can’t help you...call me crazy.



Wait....so there's no ingredients label on the bottle????  




Guinan said:


> I was able to get a last minute hair appt with my loctician!  I cant wait to get my hair washed. I might opt for a detox too.



Yay!!!!  Are you still using gel on your hairline?  Did you get a detox last time to get rid of the buildup or was it just a regular wash?

I always think these detoxes are interesting. 



firecracker said:


> I used a stocking cap to wash my hair today.  My daughter said my hair was definitely going to unravel if I didn't. LOL  I twisted the new growth and it was like 1 1/2 inches that needed to be twisted.  About 4 unraveled.  I used my old shampoo and I sprayed on Alikay Natural's leave in conditioner all over before I twisted the new growth.   View attachment 444239  Here is my 3 wk new growth stretched out.



Did you have any problems getting all the shampoo to wash out?  And yay for new growth!  I always get excited to see and assess my new growth and DS 2's new growth before/during a retightening.  




firecracker said:


> View attachment 444241  this is after I twisted the roots.  My part is on the right side where I have my silver streak.  I always said when I got gray I was going to loc because I love Toni Morrison's loc's.



You did a good job!!!!  Your hair looks great.  If you did this by yourself, you knocked it out of the park!  I always thought Toni Morrison's locks were beautiful also.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 14, 2019)

I did DS 2's retightening yesterday.  He was crying most of the time.  I did some of it before his nap and the rest after he got up.  I tried to sing to him and comfort him through it.  It worked a little bit.  Even DS 1 and DS 1's line therapist was trying to help.  But he was on 1000.  His hair looks good, though.  It's growing out nicely and I had to put a new lock in.  It also looks like he has hair coming in at the base of his neck, but I left those for now.  

I definitely need to separate his locks on the regular in between retightening because I had to clean up some of his parts and although it was minor (at least to me) he was hollering like crazy.

DS 1's line therapist even mentioned several times to him that he was having a rough day.    She was intrigued by what I was doing so she asked me questions and I explained everything.  She even got up close to watch and touched his hair.   When she caught on she said "oh, it's just like crochet!  I know how to crochet."  So I told her yes, basically.  Then she asked if it hurt and I told her yes, that's why he's upset and crying.  But if I pull his hair the wrong way he cries, so....yeah.  


DS 1's other line therapist that comes on Fridays will also touch DS 2 (and DS 1's) hair.   They better be glad I like them.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 14, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Wait....so there's no ingredients label on the bottle????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes I got a detox wash last time to get rid of gel on my hairline. I didn't use gel this time but its been almost 6wks since my hair was washed.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 14, 2019)

Did you have any problems getting all the shampoo to wash out?  And yay for new growth!  I always get excited to see and assess my new growth and DS 2's new growth before/during a retightening.  
*No I didn't have a problem getting the shampoo out because at the end I took the stocking cap off and just let the water run thru my hair til it was clear. *

You did a good job!!!!  Your hair looks great.  If you did this by yourself, you knocked it out of the park!  I always thought Toni Morrison's locks were beautiful also.[/QUOTE]
*Thank you.  I did it all myself.  It only took about 2 hours.  It wasn't hard sleeping on the clips either last night.  I hope my hair locs in 8 months to year.  *


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 14, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Wait....so there's no ingredients label on the bottle????
> 
> Correct, no ingredients.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 14, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I used a stocking cap to wash my hair today.  My daughter said my hair was definitely going to unravel if I didn't. LOL  I twisted the new growth and it was like 1 1/2 inches that needed to be twisted.  About 4 unraveled.  I used my old shampoo and I sprayed on Alikay Natural's leave in conditioner all over before I twisted the new growth.   View attachment 444239  Here is my 3 wk new growth stretched out.


Great job.  Your hair looks so soft.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Today theee different people complimented my hair. I really do look like I have locs. I’m loving this journey.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm sure your hair looked great Cattypus1.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 14, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'm sure your hair looked great Cattypus1.  Keep up the good work.


Thanks, @firecracker. It’s a work in progress.  I can’t wait until I fall in love with the way it looks. I love the journey but most of the time  I'm looking crazy.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2019)

I got my hair retwisted. I'm 3.5 into my loc journey and I feel like I'm no way near being locd. Before I got it retwisted I saw progress but when I took pics of my hair after the wash it just looked like a loose natural. Also my locs don't feel as compact as it did before my retwist. But on the positive side I love how my hair turned out.

These pics are after the wash and retwist.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I got my hair retwisted. I'm 3.5 into my loc journey and I feel like I'm no way near being locd. Before I got it retwisted I saw progress but when I took pics of my hair after the wash it just looked like a loose natural. Also my locs don't feel as compact as it did before my retwist. But on the positive side I love how my hair turned out.
> 
> These pics are after the wash and retwist.



Your hair still looks great!  Do you think your loctician switched products on you?  Could she have put conditioner in your hair or washed it too rough?


----------



## Guinan (Mar 15, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Your hair still looks great!  Do you think your loctician switched products on you?  Could she have put conditioner in your hair or washed it too rough?



Thank you. No she didn't switch products and she gently washed my hair. She said my parts are still in tact.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I got my hair retwisted. I'm 3.5 into my loc journey and I feel like I'm no way near being locd. Before I got it retwisted I saw progress but when I took pics of my hair after the wash it just looked like a loose natural. Also my locs don't feel as compact as it did before my retwist. But on the positive side I love how my hair turned out.
> 
> These pics are after the wash and retwist.


I love how your hair turned out, too!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> @shortycocoa Not making people’s hair fall out...OMG!  I bought the product sold by Damien Walter (I think that’s his name).  So far I like it. I’ll have to keep my eye out for adverse reactions.



I've been meaning to order this. I don't think you'll have any problems with his products.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I've been meaning to order this. I don't think you'll have any problems with his products.


I’ve only used it once but I really liked my results. Today is wash day so this will be the second time. I love his other recommendations. He is hard to watch though...LOL.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 19, 2019)

Can’t wait to get my hair retighten tonight!!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 21, 2019)

Ended up getting rescheduled again for yesterday. I ended up scheduling a loc Consultation next Tuesday with a lady that does traditional locs. I am going to see what she says about combining my Sisterlocks into small traditional locs. I’m over having Sisterlocks now all the consistent rescheduling is taking the fun/joy out of having them.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 21, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Ended up getting rescheduled again for yesterday. I ended up scheduling a loc Consultation next Tuesday with a lady that does traditional locs. I am going to see what she says about combining my Sisterlocks into small traditional locs. I’m over having Sisterlocks now all the consistent rescheduling is taking the fun/joy out of having them.



So sorry that this is happening to you. I def can relate. I switched to a different loctician and I am so happy I did. My old loctician would forever be 1-2hrs late for my appointments. 

If you do decide to switch to traditional locs, do you know what size you would like? I've seen some traditional locs that are so small, they look like sisterlocs.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 21, 2019)

Guinan said:


> So sorry that this is happening to you. I def can relate. I switched to a different loctician and I am so happy I did. My old loctician would forever be 1-2hrs late for my appointments.
> 
> If you do decide to switch to traditional locs, do you know what size you would like? I've seen some traditional locs that are so small, they look like sisterlocs.


It’s so frustrating! She cancels and has to reschedule a like 2-3 hours before my appointment. And this happens consistently, and my appointments are scheduled 6 weeks in advance. It’s actually a shocker when my retightens happen the actual day of the appointment. And I’m looking to go this size, the loctician says there are different methods we can discuss, so I’m looking forward to Tuesday.


----------



## Guinan (Mar 22, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> It’s so frustrating! She cancels and has to reschedule a like 2-3 hours before my appointment. And this happens consistently, and my appointments are scheduled 6 weeks in advance. It’s actually a shocker when my retightens happen the actual day of the appointment. And I’m looking to go this size, the loctician says there are different methods we can discuss, so I’m looking forward to Tuesday.



i like that size. i wonder how many locs that would be.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 22, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Ended up getting rescheduled again for yesterday. I ended up scheduling a loc Consultation next Tuesday with a lady that does traditional locs. I am going to see what she says about combining my Sisterlocks into small traditional locs. I’m over having Sisterlocks now all the consistent rescheduling is taking the fun/joy out of having them.



I don't blame you....AT ALL!  But I also thought you had decided to go the DIY route and you were going to do your own retightenings?  Either way I hope this new loctician will be a better fit for you so you can get back to enjoying your locks.



mz.rae said:


> It’s so frustrating! She cancels and has to reschedule a like 2-3 hours before my appointment. And this happens consistently, and my appointments are scheduled 6 weeks in advance. It’s actually a shocker when my retightens happen the actual day of the appointment. And I’m looking to go this size, the loctician says there are different methods we can discuss, so I’m looking forward to Tuesday.



Ooh those are so pretty!  I'm excited for you!  Is this just a consultation on Tuesday or would you be getting them combined after she tells you the options and you choose one?



Guinan said:


> i like that size. i wonder how many locs that would be.



The first woman reminds me of the size of YaGirlKesi's locks.  It's hard to tell just by looking, but if I had to guess, it easily looks like the first woman has 300+ locks, maybe even close to 400.  The second woman probably has 225-270.

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I don't blame you....AT ALL!  But I also thought you had decided to go the DIY route and you were going to do your own retightenings?  Either way I hope this new loctician will be a better fit for you so you can get back to enjoying your locks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about the self retightening and even have the tool, but I’m not sure I have the patience to retighten so many locs. I’m afraid I will mess them up. And it’s going to just be a Consultation, I’m hoping she can do the interlock method. I also want to stay in the micro/small loc size range. I might go to her a few time and possibly take it from there.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 23, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> I thought about the self retightening and even have the tool, but I’m not sure I have the patience to retighten so many locs. I’m afraid I will mess them up. And it’s going to just be a Consultation, I’m hoping she can do the interlock method. I also want to stay in the micro/small loc size range. I might go to her a few time and possibly take it from there.



Oh ok.  I totally understand!  I was terrified and had the same fears leading up to doing my first retightening with my SLs.  I didn't want to "mess them up" but I got over it due to the circumstances I have explained previously throughout the thread.

But the truth is I did mess up, and my locks were still ok.  You're going to do great whenever you are comfortable taking that leap.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 23, 2019)

I'm 11 months locked today, ladies!!!   I can't believe it.  I'm so excited, though.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 26, 2019)

DS 2 is 6 months along today...DS 1 will be 3 months in 3 days.  I have been practicing braiding DS 2's locks (and mine) lately.  His hair always sticks up in the places where he sleeps on his head, and I figured that might help tame it some.  I sprayed his hair with my rosewater mix yesterday before we went out for one of his appointments and that helped a little, but it was still sticking up.  Just not as much as before.  

I'll probably wash his hair while I give him his bath after he wakes up from his nap this afternoon, then oil his scalp afterwards.  Maybe try braiding it down again so he can wear that style for a few days.


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 27, 2019)

4 months in now. I’m really just chilling at this point. My hair has shrunk and doesn’t want to do more than an braid out here and there. I’m a mountain of frizz and yet I keep getting compliments on my hair which is so odd to me. I think personally it looks kinda cray. Quick question.. some of my twists look loopy but it’s starting to lock and I don’t want to bother it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 28, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> 4 months in now. I’m really just chilling at this point. My hair has shrunk and doesn’t want to do more than an braid out here and there. I’m a mountain of frizz and yet I keep getting compliments on my hair which is so odd to me. I think personally it looks kinda cray. Quick question.. some of my twists look loopy but it’s starting to lock and I don’t want to bother it.



Congratulations on making it to 4 months!  Just leave it alone.  Your locks are fine; they're just cooking.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 28, 2019)

I have been wearing my hair in another half-up, half down style for the past few days.  Part of one of my locks broke off.   .It was one of the ones I contemplated fixing but decided to leave alone.  But I had reconsidered and was planning on fixing it, especially after seeing the state it was in this week.  I was just a little too late.  

I'm saving it to reattach later.  Not sure if I will reattach to the same lock (I know which lock it broke off from) or put it on a different lock.

If there is a next time, I have learned to fix slippage as soon as it happens.   This whole situation probably could have been prevented if I had done that.

I have also learned that I can be lazy with my locks, but not TOO lazy.  I just got too comfortable.  The style may have also played a part.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 28, 2019)

Uh all my retwist at the top have unraveled because I scratch my hair in my sleep. LOL  Its already a struggle dealing with the crown of my hair because the texture is loose and wavy.  I'm rocking hats until its time to wash and retwist new growth in a few weeks.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 28, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I have been wearing my hair in another half-up, half down style for the past few days.  Part of one of my locks broke off.   .It was one of the ones I contemplated fixing but decided to leave alone.  But I had reconsidered and was planning on fixing it, especially after seeing the state it was in this week.  I was just a little too late.
> 
> I'm saving it to reattach later.  Not sure if I will reattach to the same lock (I know which lock it broke off from) or put it on a different lock.
> 
> ...


What is slippage?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 29, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> What is slippage?



We've talked about slippage a lot in this thread.  There's too many posts to reference,  but this is a good one with a video that discusses slippage and how to fix it.:


https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ds-freeform-etc.739187/page-52#post-24742471l


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 29, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Uh all my retwist at the top have unraveled because I scratch my hair in my sleep. LOL  Its already a struggle dealing with the crown of my hair because the texture is loose and wavy.  I'm rocking a hats until its time to wash and retwist new growth in a few weeks.



Oh no!!!  Interlocking should help those stay more secure.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 29, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh no!!!  Interlocking should help those stay more secure.


I'm DIY so no interlocking. I think if I start back sleeping with a tight scarf the itching and scratching will stop. The bonnet is irritating my forehead too. I scratched off some skin.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 29, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'm DIY so no interlocking. I think if I start back sleeping with a tight scarf the itching and scratching will stop. The bonnet is irritating my forehead too. I scratched off some skin.



Oh wow!  Yes, definitely switch to a scarf if that's the case.  Interlocking can be done on your own as well, but I think I do remember you saying you wanted to go the retwisting route because it seemed easier to you and you would be self-maintaining.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 29, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh wow!  Yes, definitely switch to a scarf if that's the case.  Interlocking can be done on your own as well, but I think I do remember you saying you wanted to go the retwisting route because it seemed easier to you and you would be self-maintaining.


If it happens again I will look into interlocking myself or find a professional.  Thxs so much for the info and words of encouragement.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 29, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> We've talked about slippage a lot in this thread.  There's too many posts to reference,  but this is a good one with a video that discusses slippage and how to fix it.:
> 
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ds-freeform-etc.739187/page-52#post-24742471l


Got it, thanks.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 1, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh ok.  I totally understand!  I was terrified and had the same fears leading up to doing my first retightening with my SLs.  I didn't want to "mess them up" but I got over it due to the circumstances I have explained previously throughout the thread.
> 
> But the truth is I did mess up, and my locks were still ok.  You're going to do great whenever you are comfortable taking that leap.


Thank you so much! I’m starting to feel confident about retightening my locs. Thank you so much for sharing your journey. Your insight has been so helpful!


----------



## cravoecanela (Apr 1, 2019)

9 month loc anniversary ! I don't think anything has changed from the last month, but still happy to be here! I'll post a pic after my retwist on Saturday.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 3, 2019)

I braided DS 2's hair after his wash yesterday.  I also oiled his scalp before I braided it.  It looked much better with this attempt.  I'm still unable to upload pics.  It's very annoying.

I tried tying one of my scarves around his head yesterday before he laid down for a nap but he pulled it off.  I'm going to have to go ahead and look for a skull cap for him and his brother to wear when they're sleeping and stop procrastinating.

Speaking of procrastinating....


I quit procrastinating and started adding aloe vera juice to my rosewater spray.  I can tell a noticeable difference in my hair with the aloe vera juice added in. I think I will continue doing this.  Not sure what took so long.

It feels very refreshing especially since I keep it in the refrigerator.


----------



## firecracker (Apr 3, 2019)

I've been spraying my locs with Adiva Natural's 24-hr moisturizer in hopes my crown won't itch at night.   I think it helped.  I retwisted on Monday so I'm not going to spray for a few days.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 5, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> 9 month loc anniversary ! I don't think anything has changed from the last month, but still happy to be here! I'll post a pic after my retwist on Saturday.



Congratulations on making it to your 9th month!  I'm sure your hair looks fly.  Can't wait to see your progress after retwist day.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 5, 2019)

Washing my hair this weekend (no retwist) not even my edges. Thinking of doing a Loc detox since I’m almost at 3 years (May 3rd)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I braided DS 2's hair after his wash yesterday.  I also oiled his scalp before I braided it.  It looked much better with this attempt.  I'm still unable to upload pics.  It's very annoying.
> 
> I tried tying one of my scarves around his head yesterday before he laid down for a nap but he pulled it off.  I'm going to have to go ahead and look for a skull cap for him and his brother to wear when they're sleeping and stop procrastinating.
> 
> ...


What are you noticing with the avj?  I mix vitamin e with mine for my locs but I used avj as a loose natural.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 5, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> What are you noticing with the avj?  I mix vitamin e with mine for my locs but I used avj as a loose natural.



I can't keep my hands out of it.  My hair feels softer and more dense from the nutrients, if that makes sense.  When I only had rosewater and plain water in the spray, it was a different feeling.  Not bad, just different.  Like the rosewater would dry and there was no other noticeable difference or quality.  My hair felt lighter, like there was nothing else on it.  And the rosewater usually dries pretty quick.

I think you would have to compare the two to see what I mean.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 6, 2019)

So the loctician I had the consultation with just does palm rolling and doesn’t interlock. She said since it sounds like I’m just not happy with my consultant but seem to like my sisterlocks she referred me to some other consultants she knows. One of which is a woman I contacted last year. I reached out to her again and we’re going to discuss some things today about how to schedule appointments and other things. I do like that she can wash and style the hair. I got my interlock pattern from my current consultant so I can tell the new one. So I’m just going to see how everything goes.


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't have locs, but one of my favorite loose naturals, Naturally Michy, has decided to start her loc journey using two strand twists.  There have been many times that I considered doing this, but I know that I am not ready yet.

Why locs?

beginning

1 month update

2 months update


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 7, 2019)

Washed the regular way except in the kitchen sink (I now have a filter). No retwist.  I’m trying to use up some of the residual products that I have left. So I used the leave in conditioner (that’s the white stuff in my hair that hasn’t absorbed yet) and the gel from the blueberry curls line. It’s light enough so I don’t mind using it on my hair.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 7, 2019)

Alta Angel said:


> I don't have locs, but one of my favorite loose naturals, Naturally Michy, has decided to start her loc journey using two strand twists.  There have been many times that I considered doing this, but I know that I am not ready yet.
> 
> Why locs?
> 
> ...




This is how I started my journey...I think 3 years ago in January.  It took me about 2 years to finally keep my twists in and keep going.  There are times I would love to have loose hair and run my hands through my hair but those times are few and far between now. I am very pleased with how it is thriving and growing.  I must be doing pretty darn good because I was asked to be a hair model.  Now THAT I did not see coming!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 7, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Washed the regular way except in the kitchen sink (I now have a filter). No retwist.  I’m trying to use up some of the residual products that I have left. So I used the leave in conditioner (that’s the white stuff in my hair that hasn’t absorbed yet) and the gel from the blueberry curls line. It’s light enough so I don’t mind using it on my hair.
> 
> View attachment 445197


Beautiful hair!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 7, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I can't keep my hands out of it.  My hair feels softer and more dense from the nutrients, if that makes sense.  When I only had rosewater and plain water in the spray, it was a different feeling.  Not bad, just different.  Like the rosewater would dry and there was no other noticeable difference or quality.  My hair felt lighter, like there was nothing else on it.  And the rosewater usually dries pretty quick.
> 
> I think you would have to compare the two to see what I mean.


So...I added AVJ to my already mixed rosewater and vitamin e oil.  I sprayed and let it air dry (I retwisted a few because they were a little loose).  I didn’t wet my hair but it was just a bit damp from the spray. I put my satin cap on and went to bed. The softness is amazing and the main thing I noticed was a lot less frizz.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 7, 2019)

Appointment scheduled with my new consultant on the 27th! Looking forward to my retightening!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> So...I added AVJ to my already mixed rosewater and vitamin e oil.  I sprayed and let it air dry (I retwisted a few because they were a little loose).  I didn’t wet my hair but it was just a bit damp from the spray. I put my satin cap on and went to bed. The softness is amazing and the main thing I noticed was a lot less frizz.



Yay!!!!  It sounds like AVJ is good for your locks.  I'm glad it worked out.  I didn't pay attention to the frizz factor, but then again it might be because I love mine.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 8, 2019)

It’s my two year locaversary!!! time has flown by! I feel like it was just yesterday I got my sisterlocks established! Looking forward to what this year is going to bring! Will post pics soon!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> It’s my two year locaversary!!! time has flown by! I feel like it was just yesterday I got my sisterlocks established! Looking forward to what this year is going to bring! Will post pics soon!



Congratulations!  I hope you have many more happy locaversaries!


----------



## cravoecanela (Apr 8, 2019)

a quick side by side comparison:

One month in :







Yesterday (9 months)


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 9, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> a quick side by side comparison:
> 
> One month in :
> 
> ...



They look good!!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 10, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Washed the regular way except in the kitchen sink (I now have a filter). No retwist.  I’m trying to use up some of the residual products that I have left. So I used the leave in conditioner (that’s the white stuff in my hair that hasn’t absorbed yet) and the gel from the blueberry curls line. It’s light enough so I don’t mind using it on my hair.
> 
> View attachment 445197



Your hair always looks so lush and healthy!  I've never heard of Blueberry Curls.  It seems like there's always a new product line every five minutes.  I can't keep up.  Do you like it?

ETA: How do you like using a filter?  Any significant changes to your hair that seems worth it?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 10, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> a quick side by side comparison:
> 
> One month in :
> 
> ...


Omg they’re maturing beautifully!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 10, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Your hair always looks so lush and healthy!  I've never heard of Blueberry Curls.  It seems like there's always a new product line every five minutes.  I can't keep up.  Do you like it?
> 
> ETA: How do you like using a filter?  Any significant changes to your hair that seems worth it?


Thank you! Actually that line has been out for almost 5 years.  I gave most of my products away but the blueberry curls leave in cream and the jelly is light so I kept it around so I can use it up.

 But yep all these curly product line sthey have out now are ridiculous. It’s great to have stuff to choose from compared to back in the day when it was literally ampro gel and pink lotion but it’s also overwhelming for myself. But I’m so glad I don’t have to worry about that now.

I do notice a difference with the filtered water. Before the filter was installed, I was using 1-2 gallons of cold distilled water from Walmart awhile back as a final rinse in the shower. My hair doesn’t feel stiff when it dries and seems to have more sheen as compared to my hard tap water.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 10, 2019)

Two year anniversary pics, my install day to now!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 10, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you! Actually that line has been out for almost 5 years.  I gave most of my products away but the blueberry curls leave in cream and the jelly is light so I kept it around so I can use it up.
> 
> But yep all these curly product line sthey have out now are ridiculous. It’s great to have stuff to choose from compared to back in the day when it was literally ampro gel and pink lotion but it’s also overwhelming for myself. But I’m so glad I don’t have to worry about that now.
> 
> I do notice a difference with the filtered water. Before the filter was installed, I was using 1-2 gallons of cold distilled water from Walmart awhile back as a final rinse in the shower. My hair doesn’t feel stiff when it dries and seems to have more sheen as compared to my hard tap water.



Tell me about it!!!  And I had no idea that line was out for 5 years.  I stuck to the products that worked best for me and were in my budget and tried my hardest not to become a product junkie.  But you're right; we don't have to worry about all these new products that keep coming out.

I saw a commercial flaxseed gel picture on a FB post today but I forgot the company.  So now I guess that's the latest trend the companies are jumping on.

I'm glad to hear the filter is working out for you.  I remember over 10 years ago there were ladies discussing the benefits of using a water filter but back then they were mostly loose natural from what I paid attention to and none with locks.

So I definitely wanted to hear your experience with it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 10, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Two year anniversary pics, my install day to now!



Alright now!!!  They have come along nicely.  Have you decided to keep them intact and not combine?


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 12, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright now!!!  They have come along nicely.  Have you decided to keep them intact and not combine?


Thank you! I think I’m going to keep them intact for now and see how this new consultant works out.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 12, 2019)

I will be 5 years loc'd next month! I'll probably retwist this weekend.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi everyone! I pretty much been on cruise control with my locs. I'm 4.5 mths loced and almost 5wks since my last retwist. I had a severe skin infection that spread to my scalp but its clearing up. I've been wearing headbands a lot and I have been geling my edges. When I see build up I use rose water and a t-shirt to remove.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 15, 2019)

This man's locks are everything!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> This man's locks are everything!!!



I saw his pic on Facebook the other week. He is gorgeous!  And your hair still looks great!


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 15, 2019)

I’m 4.5 months in. Due a retightening but haven’t done it yet. My shrinkage is crazy and the bottom half of my hair is loose so I look like I have some kind of weird mullet. But on the upside, the left temple where my hair has been thin is thickening up nicely. I see a huge difference there.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Hi everyone! I pretty much been on cruise control with my locs. I'm 4.5 mths loced and almost 5wks since my last retwist. I had a severe skin infection that spread to my scalp but its clearing up. I've been wearing headbands a lot and I have been geling my edges. When I see build up I use rose water and a t-shirt to remove.


Your locs looks ok AWESOME!  I couldn’t go 5 weeks I’d I tried. I’ve been lucky to get 2!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 17, 2019)

I swear I think the rosewater/vitamin e/AVJ mix is locing my hair.  I spray at night and let it air dry and then cover with my satin bonnet and go to bed. There is a lot less frizz and I look a lot less crazy. Now to get that super fast grow going!


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 17, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I swear I think the rosewater/vitamin e/AVJ mix is locing my hair.  I spray at night and let it air dry and then cover with my satin bonnet and go to bed. There is a lot less frizz and I look a lot less crazy. Now to get that super fast grow going!


What’s the radio of rose water, vitaminE and AVJ? Are you using the lily of the desert for AVJ?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 17, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> What’s the radio of rose water, vitaminE and AVJ? Are you using the lily of the desert for AVJ?


The mixture was 50:50 vitamin e oil and rosewater. I used that for a bit before someone reminded me about AVJ. I’d like to say that my mix is equal parts of each but honestly I just added AVJ to the mix after the fact.  I am using Lilly of the desert whole leaf.


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 17, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> The mixture was 50:50 vitamin e oil and rosewater. I used that for a bit before someone reminded me about AVJ. I’d like to say that my mix is equal parts of each but honestly I just added AVJ to the mix after the fact.  I am using Lilly of the desert whole leaf.


Thanks. I have rose water and I think I have vitamin E oil.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 18, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Thanks. I have rose water and I think I have vitamin E oil.


You’re welcome. I use one of those continuous spray mist bottles so my hair doesn’t get wet just slightly damp if that makes sense.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 18, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> What’s the radio of rose water, vitaminE and AVJ? Are you using the lily of the desert for AVJ?



I use Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Juice and rosewater.  I don't put vitamin E or any other oil in my mix because I don't like oil in my spray bottles because it clogs them up.  I also prefer to oil my scalp and let the oil get on my locks instead.

So my mix is 1 cup rosewater, 1 cup aloe vera juice, 20 drops of glycerin, and about 5 drops of lavendar EO.  Sometimes I adjust the amounts as needed and decrease the amount of rosewater to make room for regular water.



Cattypus1 said:


> The mixture was 50:50 vitamin e oil and rosewater. I used that for a bit before someone reminded me about AVJ



It was me!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 18, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I swear I think the rosewater/vitamin e/AVJ mix is locing my hair.  I spray at night and let it air dry and then cover with my satin bonnet and go to bed. There is a lot less frizz and I look a lot less crazy. Now to get that super fast grow going!



I may have to try this. The front of my hair is no where near being loced.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 19, 2019)

Guinan said:


> This man's locks are everything!!!


So are his outfits. Ok now ok! Lol.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 19, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Hi everyone! I pretty much been on cruise control with my locs. I'm 4.5 mths loced and almost 5wks since my last retwist. I had a severe skin infection that spread to my scalp but its clearing up. I've been wearing headbands a lot and I have been geling my edges. When I see build up I use rose water and a t-shirt to remove.


It looks great. And I’m glad your scalp has healed! I thank my lucky stars that I never had a problem with a severely itchy or problematic scalp. That would have been the one thing to end my journey ASAP. I don’t do well with my scalp going haywire, can’t tolerate it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 19, 2019)

My 3 year Loc anniversary is in exactly 2 weeks. I honestly thought I wouldn’t make it this far.   Also I logged into my personal Instagram page that I neglected the past 6 months only to find 73 DM’s asking For Loc advice. 

 Because of that I am considering making a separate Loc journey IG page (even though I’m 3 years in) to help other people out. With what idk? I’m just not good with content because I literally do nothing to my hair(as compared to Beckywiththelocdhair for example) but I like talking hair and plants more than my personal life so we’ll see.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 19, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My 3 year Loc anniversary is in exactly 2 weeks. I honestly thought I wouldn’t make it this far.   Also I logged into my personal Instagram page that I neglected the past 6 months only to find 73 DM’s asking For Loc advice.
> 
> Because of that I am considering making a separate Loc journey IG page (even though I’m 3 years in) to help other people out. With what idk? I’m just not good with content because I literally do nothing to my hair(as compared to Beckywiththelocdhair for example) but I like talking hair and plants more than my personal life so we’ll see.



An early congratulations is in order for you!  How do you feel?  My one year anniversary is next Tuesday!  I am so excited.  This year has been awesome. 

As far as the IG page, you should definitely do it.  I thought about making one just for my locks MONTHS ago, but as you can see, I haven't.   

Use those 73 DMs to get you going with content ideas and posts.  You can also talk about what your journey has been like in these past three years so far.  If you have any old pics that would help.  And that one video that was circulating of you getting your starter locks put in....definitely use that.  

If you still want to sew the cowrie shells in, you can make a post about that....if you're interested in lock jewelry or other adornments for your hair, that's more content for you.  People probably want to know what you use on your hair, your regimen, etc.

Also, talk to Damien and see if you can get a referral fee because I KNOW people are constantly asking you who you went to to start them.  It's a win-win.  He gets new clients and you get a referral fee for each person.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 19, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I use Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Juice and rosewater.  I don't put vitamin E or any other oil in my mix because I don't like oil in my spray bottles because it clogs them up.  I also prefer to oil my scalp and let the oil get on my locks instead.
> 
> So my mix is 1 cup rosewater, 1 cup aloe vera juice, 20 drops of glycerin, and about 5 drops of lavendar EO.  Sometimes I adjust the amounts as needed and decrease the amount of rosewater to make room for regular water.
> 
> ...


Indeed it was @shortycocoa!  Thank you.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 19, 2019)

I'm so proud of myself. I retwisted my own hair and I LOVE the way it turned out. I didnt wash it, I just retwisted it. I used rose water and oil for my retwist. It's so light and fluffy. I definitely see the benefits of not using gel for retwist. I should be able to schedule my next wash and professional retwist w/ my locitican in the next 2-3wks. I did palm rolling. The clip placement was tricky. I also did a little style for the front of my hair. 

I'll try to upload pics later on.


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 21, 2019)

Here is a length and volume shot of my 3 year journey.  I must admit there were days when I did not think it was growing but when I fully wrapped my mind round this being a journey and not a hair length race things changed.  I am happy with the current results.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 21, 2019)

I have been looking at pics of my natural hair before I loced it and feeling nostalgic. Somehow the coils look better to me now. I have to remind myself how much work and time and product it took me just to just look decent.  I also have to remind myself that it was a daily thing and made me consider relaxing again.  I’ll get there with my locs and I’ll have pics like the lovely locs in this thread. I know I will it’s a process.  I’m just feeling some kind of way today and needed a mini vent...Happy Easter ladies!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 22, 2019)

mscocoface said:


> Here is a length and volume shot of my 3 year journey.  I must admit there were days when I did not think it was growing but when I fully wrapped my mind round this being a journey and not a hair length race things changed.  I am happy with the current results.
> 
> View attachment 445823 View attachment 445825



Alright, now!!!!  Your hair is beautiful!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Hi everyone! I pretty much been on cruise control with my locs. I'm 4.5 mths loced and almost 5wks since my last retwist. I had a severe skin infection that spread to my scalp but its clearing up. I've been wearing headbands a lot and I have been geling my edges. When I see build up I use rose water and a t-shirt to remove.



Better late than never! Pics of my very own retwist for the entire head and with style


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 22, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Better late than never! Pics of my very own retwist for the entire head and with style



They look great...and they seem to be thickening up nicely!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been looking at pics of my natural hair before I loced it and feeling nostalgic. Somehow the coils look better to me now. I have to remind myself how much work and time and product it took me just to just look decent.  I also have to remind myself that it was a daily thing and made me consider relaxing again.  I’ll get there with my locs and I’ll have pics like the lovely locs in this thread. I know I will it’s a process.  I’m just feeling some kind of way today and needed a mini vent...Happy Easter ladies!



I can totally relate. Before I retwisted my hair-I felt like a bumb and was thinking- what the heck am I doing!? Thank goodness for you ladies, Instagram and youtube. Its def a process. Sometimes when I'm feeling ho-hum about my locs-I like to go back to the 1st page of this thread and look at other posters loc journey. Its so important for us to keep posting; especially in the beginning stages of our journey. Reading other posters triumphs and struggles have helped me so much to continue with my journey and to know it does get better.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 22, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> They look great...and they seem to be thickening up nicely!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 23, 2019)

Guinan said:


>


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 23, 2019)

Happy One Year Lockaversary to me!!!!  I meant to post this earlier.  I washed and moisturized my hair today and took lots of pics.

I was looking at pics this past weekend and reflecting on the fact that this past weekend one year ago I decided to start my locks.  This has been an amazing year of changes, growth, learning and reflections.  And it went by so fast!!!

I'm glad I went for it and I can't wait for what's in store.  I love my hair!


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright, now!!!!  Your hair is beautiful!


Thank you.  It has been a fun adventure even when I wasn't sure, I just kept going.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 24, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Happy One Year Lockaversary to me!!!!  I meant to post this earlier.  I washed and moisturized my hair today and took lots of pics.
> 
> I was looking at pics this past weekend and reflecting on the fact that this past weekend one year ago I decided to start my locks.  This has been an amazing year of changes, growth, learning and reflections.  And it went by so fast!!!
> 
> I'm glad I went for it and I can't wait for what's in store.  I love my hair!


Congratulations!  Anniversary pics please.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 24, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Happy One Year Lockaversary to me!!!!  I meant to post this earlier.  I washed and moisturized my hair today and took lots of pics.
> 
> I was looking at pics this past weekend and reflecting on the fact that this past weekend one year ago I decided to start my locks.  This has been an amazing year of changes, growth, learning and reflections.  And it went by so fast!!!
> 
> I'm glad I went for it and I can't wait for what's in store.  I love my hair!


Happy Lockaversary to you!!!!!!


----------



## firecracker (Apr 24, 2019)

I'm at my 3month anniversary.  I've been retwisting every 3 weeks.   My hair starts to itch within 2 weeks.  I have a couple of weeks b4 I need to retwist  .   I've been able to pin the sides back and up for versatility.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 24, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'm at my 3month anniversary.  I've been retwisting every 3 weeks.   My hair starts to itch within 2 weeks.  I have a couple of weeks b4 I need to retwist View attachment 446011 .   I've been able to pin the sides back and up for versatility.



BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Do you do your own retwist or go to a loctician?


----------



## firecracker (Apr 25, 2019)

Guinan said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!  Do you do your own retwist or go to a loctician?


Thank you.  I retwist my own.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'm at my 3month anniversary.  I've been retwisting every 3 weeks.   My hair starts to itch within 2 weeks.  I have a couple of weeks b4 I need to retwist View attachment 446011 .   I've been able to pin the sides back and up for versatility.



I love it!!!!  Your locks are going to be fire with that salt and pepper color and the size.    Please don't dye it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2019)

mscocoface said:


> Thank you.  It has been a fun adventure *even when I wasn't sure, I just kept going*.



This is so important!  Bolded and quoting you for emphasis.  And look at you now.  Your hair looks amazing.  Let us know more about the hair modeling so we can support you.  Is it print or some other medium?


----------



## firecracker (Apr 25, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I love it!!!!  Your locks are going to be fire with that salt and pepper color and the size.    Please don't dye it.


I hope I'm on fire when I finally loc.  I won't be dying the gray.  I waited too long for it to come in.  I mostly have a streak so I part in that area to show it off.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 25, 2019)

Go to my new consultant this Saturday! She text me this morning to confirm with me. And May 22nd I’m getting color!


----------



## firecracker (Apr 25, 2019)

mscocoface said:


> Here is a length and volume shot of my 3 year journey.  I must admit there were days when I did not think it was growing but when I fully wrapped my mind round this being a journey and not a hair length race things changed.  I am happy with the current results.
> 
> View attachment 445823 View attachment 445825


Your hair is beautiful.  Its no lush. Congrats on 3 years.


----------



## firecracker (Apr 25, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Go to my new consultant this Saturday! She text me this morning to confirm with me. And May 22nd I’m getting color!


 What color are you getting?  You know we are going to want to see pictures.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I hope I'm on fire when I finally loc.  I won't be dying the gray.  I waited too long for it to come in.  I mostly have a streak so I part in that area to show it off.



You will be!



mz.rae said:


> Go to my new consultant this Saturday! She text me this morning to confirm with me. And May 22nd I’m getting color!



Oh wow!  I know you're excited.  Hope everything goes well with the new consultant.  And of course I'm looking forward to seeing your color job.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Happy Lockaversary to you!!!!!!



Thank you @mz.rae! 



Cattypus1 said:


> Congratulations!  Anniversary pics please.



Thank you too, @Cattypus1.  I'm at my computer right now so I can post pics.  I figured out that I can copy and paste pics right into the reply window from my computer.  I don't know why it doesn't work on my phone.  :-(

Anniversary day, before the wash:


























After the wash:
















Dry:  (about to tie it up for the night and go to bed)






























Yesterday:



























I wanted to keep the same style today so this is how I tied it up last night:






I tied a scarf on top of this after putting the back half of my hair up and putting this headband on.

When I woke up I just took the scarf and headband off.  The back half of my hair fell down and I shook it out.  Hair done in 30 seconds, if that.    

ETA:  I'm due to retighten this Sunday.  However, I'm going to a birthday party for my sister (the one I mentioned earlier in the thread) Saturday.  She told me yesterday that she is finally ready to start her locks.  I told her she should start them on her birthday, which is Sunday.  She said she was thinking of that, too....so she will see me Sunday.   

So I guess I will be starting her locks for her and I will push my retightening to Monday and Tuesday.  I'm so excited for her.  Hopefully it will only take me them 2 days.  Ya'll know I be struggling.


----------



## simplycee (Apr 25, 2019)

mscocoface said:


> Here is a length and volume shot of my 3 year journey.  I must admit there were days when I did not think it was growing but when I fully wrapped my mind round this being a journey and not a hair length race things changed.  I am happy with the current results.
> 
> View attachment 445823 View attachment 445825



So pretty! Just beautiful!


----------



## simplycee (Apr 25, 2019)

So I’m on week 2 of a twist out. Can I say how much I love my locs? I take off my bonnet, shake and go in the morning. I find that I don’t waste my time comparing my locs to others while wearing this twist out. And I’m also not worrying about length. I think I’ll do another week. Retightening next Sat.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2019)

simplycee said:


> So I’m on week 2 of a twist out. Can I say how much I love my locs? I take off my bonnet, shake and go in the morning. I find that I don’t waste my time comparing my locs to others while wearing this twist out. And I’m also not worrying about length. I think I’ll do another week. Retightening next Sat.



I wanna see...I bet it looks good!  How long did you leave the twists in before you took them out?  How do you sleep on it at night?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 25, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Thank you @mz.rae!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy anniversary! I dont know why the pics arent showing on my computer but I'm sure you hair looks great.


----------



## simplycee (Apr 25, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I wanna see...I bet it looks good!  How long did you leave the twists in before you took them out?  How do you sleep on it at night?



I’ll try to get a decent pic tomorrow. I twisted and banded for my last wash then dry a little in a T-shirt before sitting under my bonnet dryer for 20 mins. Slept with the twists in overnight and BAM bomb twist out.


----------



## simplycee (Apr 25, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Happy anniversary! I dont know why the pics arent showing on my computer but I'm sure you hair looks great.


I can’t see them either... I wanna see.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Happy anniversary! I dont know why the pics arent showing on my computer but I'm sure you hair looks great.






simplycee said:


> I can’t see them either... I wanna see.



@Guinan thank you!  I wonder why y'all can't see the pics.  I can see them.  *Sucks teeth*. I'll have to try again later.  And I was feeling all accomplished, too.  

Can y'all see my new avatar pic?


----------



## Guinan (Apr 25, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> @Guinan thank you!  I wonder why y'all can't see the pics.  I can see them.  *Sucks teeth*. I'll have to try again later.  And I was feeling all accomplished, too.
> 
> Can y'all see my new avatar pic?



Yasss!! I can see your avatar pic


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 26, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Yasss!! I can see your avatar pic



LOL OKAY!!!!! Thanks!


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 26, 2019)

firecracker said:


> What color are you getting?  You know we are going to want to see pictures.





shortycocoa said:


> You will be!
> 
> I’m super excited! I will be getting something like this
> I will definitely post pictures!!
> ...


Thank you! Me too! She seems really thorough! I told my old consultant I would get back with her lol I am going to see how the new one does. I’m not sure how to tell my old consultant I won’t be back.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 26, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you! Me too! She seems really thorough! I told my old consultant I would get back with her lol I am going to see how the new one does. I’m not sure how to tell my old consultant I won’t be back.



Ooh that is going to be so pretty on you!  Just tell your old consultant one of two things:

Blunt approach:

You are unprofessional and I decided to find another consultant that could respect my time.

Softer approach:

 I was extremely dissatisfied with the level of service I received from you.  As a result, I have found a new consultant and going forward, she will be handling all of my needs.  Thanks for everything and take care.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 26, 2019)

I made 3 years with my locs yesterday.. at the new salon in my area getting my washed,retwisted and styled. 

I hardly style my locs, decided to treat myself this time.


----------



## firecracker (Apr 26, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Ooh that is going to be so pretty on you!  Just tell your old consultant one of two things:
> 
> Blunt approach:
> 
> ...


 I'd go with the blunt approach.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 26, 2019)

Trying this again....

Anniversary day, before the wash:






















After the wash:














Dry:  (about to tie it up for the night and go to bed)


























Yesterday:






















I wanted to keep the same style today so this is how I tied it up last night:


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 26, 2019)

Your hair is so lush looking @shortycocoa!

I’m going into month 5. Just finished my retightening. I can’t believe the time is moving so fast. 
Some of my hair is locked. Some twists still unravel at the ends. All of it has shrunk to my shoulders. I used to twist it to make it stretch a little but that’s not working right now. It doesn’t want to be styled. It just wants to be free So I just let it do what it wants.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 26, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Your hair is so lush looking @shortycocoa!
> 
> I’m going into month 5. Just finished my retightening. I can’t believe the time is moving so fast.
> Some of my hair is locked. Some twists still unravel at the ends. All of it has shrunk to my shoulders. I used to twist it to make it stretch a little but that’s not working right now. It doesn’t want to be styled. It just wants to be free So I just let it do what it wants.


Our locs are the exact same age. I don’t have an unraveling problem at the ends, mine is at the scalp and it shrinks like crazy.  I’m still too short to style(I tried it) so I let it do what it do.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 26, 2019)

@shortycocoa I love the thickness of your locs. They look beautiful. Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 26, 2019)

trying to upload a picture, but i keep getting an error.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 26, 2019)

mochalocks said:


> trying to upload a picture, but i keep getting an error.



I finally gave up on uploading the regular way and found out how to use Photobucket right quick.  But it is annoying to have to do all that.  The methods on this site should work for everyone.

Hopefully we get to see your pics soon!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 26, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Your hair is so lush looking @shortycocoa!
> 
> I’m going into month 5. Just finished my retightening. I can’t believe the time is moving so fast.
> Some of my hair is locked. Some twists still unravel at the ends. All of it has shrunk to my shoulders. I used to twist it to make it stretch a little but that’s not working right now. *It doesn’t want to be styled. It just wants to be free So I just let it do what it wants.*



Thank you so much!  @The bolded...I love this!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 26, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> @shortycocoa I love the thickness of your locs. They look beautiful. Congrats on your anniversary!



Thank you!  I love my slim thick fatties.


----------



## Guinan (Apr 26, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Trying this again....
> 
> Anniversary day, before the wash:
> 
> ...



I love the length and thickness of your locs!!  I cant wait until I have alittle hang time!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 26, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I love the length and thickness of your locs!!  I cant wait until I have alittle hang time!



Thank you!  You look like you are well on your way.  You'll get there in no time!


----------



## mscocoface (Apr 26, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Your hair is beautiful.  Its no lush. Congrats on 3 years.


Thank you so much.


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 27, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Our locs are the exact same age. I don’t have an unraveling problem at the ends, mine is at the scalp and it shrinks like crazy.  I’m still too short to style(I tried it) so I let it do what it do.


This is so cool that our locs are the same age! I’m interlocking so my roots don’t move. I have this mix of shrinkage and volume. I keep it back for work and the gym with a headband but that’s it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2019)

mscocoface said:


> Here is a length and volume shot of my 3 year journey.  I must admit there were days when I did not think it was growing but when I fully wrapped my mind round this being a journey and not a hair length race things changed.  I am happy with the current results.
> 
> View attachment 445823 View attachment 445825


Yasssss! It’s beautiful!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Happy One Year Lockaversary to me!!!!  I meant to post this earlier.  I washed and moisturized my hair today and took lots of pics.
> 
> I was looking at pics this past weekend and reflecting on the fact that this past weekend one year ago I decided to start my locks.  This has been an amazing year of changes, growth, learning and reflections.  And it went by so fast!!!
> 
> I'm glad I went for it and I can't wait for what's in store.  I love my hair!


Happy 1 year! And many more to come! Thanks for being a great resource much appreciated


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Better late than never! Pics of my very own retwist for the entire head and with style


They look awesome! I have only did my own full head retwist once and I never will again everybody ain’t able.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'd go with the blunt approach.


Lmao i would just ghost her.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Trying this again....
> 
> Anniversary day, before the wash:
> 
> ...


Girl your hair is thick thick. Beautiful!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Got my starter locs going on the 3rd. My appointment with Damian went great. My next retwist is June 3rd. He says I should start locking in 6-9 weeks. Biggest problem that I will be facing is frizz frizz frizz galore. Today it looks like I havent combed my hair in months lol. But I expected this from jump and I mentally prepared myself. I will be investing in a lot of scarves to help with that issue.
> 
> Here is a video he uploaded to his IG when they were first finished:
> 
> Here are pics on day 1 and 2:


Although I’m a week away from making it to year 3, I’m claiming it now. I seriously can’t believe how fast that went.

 I  got the usual wash and retwist yesterday. This time I can tell that it grew a bit. I’m seeing a lot of greys creep in and I’m here for it.

Also I have not bought any hair products in over a year. WHET is this life?!


----------



## Guinan (Apr 27, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Although I’m a week away from making it to year 3, I’m claiming it now. I seriously can’t believe how fast that went.
> 
> I  got the usual wash and retwist yesterday. This time I can tell that it grew a bit. I’m seeing a lot of greys creep in and I’m here for it.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks so healthy and lush. I'm letting my greys stay put for the time being too. I NEVER knew I had so many greys until I started locing my hair. The greys are very white and silver; which I kind of dig.  I think once I reach my 1yr anniversary I will dye it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Your hair looks so healthy and lush. I'm letting my greys stay put for the time being too. I NEVER knew I had so many greys until I started locing my hair. The greys are very white and silver; which I kind of dig.  I think once I reach my 1yr anniversary I will dye it.


Thank you! The person who donated sperm to my mom was fully grey by the time he was 37. Whereas my mom who is almost 56 barely has any. I’m almost 35 so I knew this was coming. I doubt that it will be as aggressive as his but I like it so I won’t be dying.


----------



## Jasmataz (Apr 27, 2019)

I’m scheduled to get my starter locs  next month. I can’t wait!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 27, 2019)

firecracker said:


> I'm at my 3month anniversary.  I've been retwisting every 3 weeks.   My hair starts to itch within 2 weeks.  I have a couple of weeks b4 I need to retwist View attachment 446011 .   I've been able to pin the sides back and up for versatility.


Love, love, love...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 27, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Although I’m a week away from making it to year 3, I’m claiming it now. I seriously can’t believe how fast that went.
> 
> I  got the usual wash and retwist yesterday. This time I can tell that it grew a bit. I’m seeing a lot of greys creep in and I’m here for it.
> 
> ...


Beautiful, thick head of locs!  Claim it, girl!  Congratulations on your 3 year locaversary!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Apr 27, 2019)

Jasmataz said:


> I’m scheduled to get my starter locs  next month. I can’t wait!


That’s awesome what size are you getting?


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 27, 2019)

Got it!  I had to resize the photo..  current picture of my 3 year old locs.  

The flash makes them look dirty/blurry.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 27, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I finally gave up on uploading the regular way and found out how to use Photobucket right quick.  But it is annoying to have to do all that.  The methods on this site should work for everyone.
> 
> Hopefully we get to see your pics soon!




Try resizing the photos first.  It worked for me.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 28, 2019)

Got my retighten last night from my new consultant! Things I noticed:

She works super fast compared to the person I started out with. The time it took my old consultant to do one section, the new consultant had two sections done.
I like that she puts a cape on I don’t have to worry about hair getting on my clothes.
She does retighten just a tad bit tighter than my old consultant
I like that she does styling as well
And I’m thankful that she doesn’t watch those murder mystery ID channel type shows the whole time. I feel like those shows disturb my spirit and thus my loc journey.
Also I like that I can schedule appointments with her months in advance.


----------



## cravoecanela (Apr 28, 2019)

So many beautiful pics being posted ! Everyone's hair looks great !

My hair was looking a mess so I got my hair done a week earlier than planned. I went to a new loctician (who has the most beautiful waist-length locs btw) and she convinced me that I should be interlocing my hair a few times a year because of its texture and how often I run. So my whole head is interlocked now (it took 3.5 hours......) and I actually really like the way it looks ! She said I could also palm roll between my interlocking appointments. I'll post pics in a few. 

My 10 month anniversary is coming up on the 1st !


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 28, 2019)

mochalocks said:


> Try resizing the photos first.  It worked for me.



I tried that using Markup and it didn't work for me.  I think I'll just stick to Photobucket for now, now that I know how to use it.  It really wasn't that hard.  

I found Imgur to be too hard to figure out.


----------



## mochalocks (Apr 28, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I tried that using Markup and it didn't work for me.  I think I'll just stick to Photobucket for now, now that I know how to use it.  It really wasn't that hard.
> 
> I found Imgur to be too hard to figure out.




Ok. I used the Snapseed app to resize my pictures.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 28, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Although I’m a week away from making it to year 3, I’m claiming it now. I seriously can’t believe how fast that went.
> 
> I  got the usual wash and retwist yesterday. This time I can tell that it grew a bit. I’m seeing a lot of greys creep in and I’m here for it.
> 
> ...



Yaaaaaaaaaassssss Bills, yaaaaaaaaaassssss!!!!!!  (can I call you Bills??? ) I see you.  Girl you better WORK!!!!!!

That's right....claim it! Happy 3 years to you!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 28, 2019)

Jasmataz said:


> I’m scheduled to get my starter locs  next month. I can’t wait!



Yay!!!!!  So happy you are about to come join us.  Let us know how your appointment goes!  



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Happy 1 year! And many more to come! Thanks for being a great resource much appreciated



Thank you!  I am so glad I could help so many of you....as well as figure out a few things for myself along this second journey of mine.



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Girl your hair is thick thick. Beautiful!



Thank you!!!  I love my hair so much.  I can't wait to see how they continue to evolve.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 28, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Got my retighten last night from my new consultant! Things I noticed:
> 
> She works super fast compared to the person I started out with. The time it took my old consultant to do one section, the new consultant had two sections done.
> I like that she puts a cape on I don’t have to worry about hair getting on my clothes.
> ...



Wow!  It definitely sounds like she is a keeper.  I hope things continue to go well with her.  And the bolded made me holler out loud laughing!  

Does she charge extra for a style?  Do you think you will start letting her style your locks in the future?


----------



## Jasmataz (Apr 28, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> That’s awesome what size are you getting?



I want to do medium but possibly large  



shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!!!  So happy you are about to come join us.  Let us know how your appointment goes!



Thank you  I’ll make sure to post pictures


----------



## firecracker (Apr 28, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Got my retighten last night from my new consultant! Things I noticed:
> 
> She works super fast compared to the person I started out with. The time it took my old consultant to do one section, the new consultant had two sections done.
> I like that she puts a cape on I don’t have to worry about hair getting on my clothes.
> ...


Looks like you found the one chica.  It looks really good.  Maybe you can go a little longer between retwist due to her retwisting tighter than the last consultant.  I can't help but laugh at your comment about ID TV.  I love to fall asleep to those shows then wake up from dreams where I'm running for my life. LOL 



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Although I’m a week away from making it to year 3, I’m claiming it now. I seriously can’t believe how fast that went.
> 
> I  got the usual wash and retwist yesterday. This time I can tell that it grew a bit. I’m seeing a lot of greys creep in and I’m here for it.
> 
> ...


Your hair is amazingly beautiful.  Happy 3yr anniversary.  I'm glad you are embracing that beautiful grey.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Jasmataz said:


> I’m scheduled to get my starter locs  next month. I can’t wait!


I was so excited when I was finally able to get an appointment for my starters.  I know exactly how you feel.  I’m excited for you. Are you comb coiling, sisterlocs, two strands, what?


----------



## Jasmataz (Apr 28, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I was so excited when I was finally able to get an appointment for my starters.  I know exactly how you feel.  I’m excited for you. Are you comb coiling, sisterlocs, two strands, what?



Comb coils


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Jasmataz said:


> Comb coils


Can’t wait to see. I’m a newbie with 5-month olds.  Best decision I’ve ever made for my hair. I can’t wait until they are all grown up


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 29, 2019)

I just have to tell y’all something funny (at least to me). This morning I was doing my usual with my hair which is nothing but shake and go and I noticed a loc in the front doing something odd so I clipped it down with one of my retwist clips and went about my business planning to remove it before I got to work...I’ve been at work for almost two hours and just noticed I still have that dang clip in Happy Monday!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 30, 2019)

@FlawedBeauty where are you girl???  We haven't seen you in this thread in a while.  How are your locks doing?


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 30, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I just have to tell y’all something funny (at least to me). This morning I was doing my usual with my hair which is nothing but shake and go and I noticed a loc in the front doing something odd so I clipped it down with one of my retwist clips and went about my business planning to remove it before I got to work...I’ve been at work for almost two hours and just noticed I still have that dang clip in Happy Monday!



 Don't you HATE that???  What's worse is nobody told you you had a clip in your hair.  But then again, maybe they thought it was intentional?


----------



## mz.rae (May 1, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Looks like you found the one chica.  It looks really good.  Maybe you can go a little longer between retwist due to her retwisting tighter than the last consultant.  I can't help but laugh at your comment about ID TV.  I love to fall asleep to those shows then wake up from dreams where I'm running for my life. LOL



Thank you! And I was thinking about going longer in between retightens like maybe 8 weeks. It still looks fresh now, I’m loving my hair and how it looks. And I couldn’t with those ID channel shows lol I would leave my appointments running to my car thinking someone was after me.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 2, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> @FlawedBeauty where are you girl???  We haven't seen you in this thread in a while.  How are your locks doing?


Hellooo!  I've been lurking and meaning to post but I keep getting lazy!  My locs are doing great, but the frizz from the comb coils before I started interlocking is kind of killing my vibe. I think my hair color makes my frizz look worse than it does on dark hair.  I want to share pics but there is literally nothing to see but frizz lol.  I'm fine with it tho.

Most of the locking of the old coiled ends is happening in the back of my head.  From the crown up the ends are all still pretty much tight curls.  Just trying to trust the process at this point and hope as I keep interlocking they will start to look like something other than frizz lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 2, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hellooo!  I've been lurking and meaning to post but I keep getting lazy!  My locs are doing great, but the frizz from the comb coils before I started interlocking is kind of killing my vibe. I think my hair color makes my frizz look worse than it does on dark hair.  I want to share pics but there is literally nothing to see but frizz lol.  I'm fine with it tho.
> 
> Most of the locking of the old coiled ends is happening in the back of my head.  From the crown up the ends are all still pretty much tight curls.  Just trying to trust the process at this point and hope as I keep interlocking they will start to look like something other than frizz lol


@FlawedBeauty my hair is not as light as yours, it’s more muddy colored with gray mixed in and I agree that I think the color amplifies my fuzziness.  Like you, I’m totally ok with it and love the ease so much that I think it’s making me look at my hair thru rose-colored glasses.  I love my locs and I love your color!


----------



## mz.rae (May 2, 2019)

Officially broke up with my old consultant today. It went better than I expected.


----------



## firecracker (May 3, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Officially broke up with my old consultant today. It went better than I expected.


Which approach did you take?  How did she respond?


----------



## mz.rae (May 3, 2019)

firecracker said:


> Which approach did you take?  How did she respond?


The soft approach, she messaged me asking if I wanted to schedule a session. And I told her I had decided to go to someone else for my retightens. And she thanks for letting her know and to take care.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 3, 2019)

Random: I feel the pj in me starting to come back.  I just ordered some products from Dolly Locks and new shampoo and conditioner from some place I can't remember.  

Also, are you guys w new locks wetting your hair everyday.  I'm sure in addition to my texture,and the fact that new locs frizz anyway, wetting my hair everyday is contributing to my frizz.  But if I don't wet my hair would be stuck to my head like a helmet everyday after waking up from under that scarf lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 3, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Random: I feel the pj in me starting to come back.  I just ordered some products from Dolly Locks and new shampoo and conditioner from some place I can't remember.
> 
> Also, are you guys w new locks wetting your hair everyday.  I'm sure in addition to my texture,and the fact that new locs frizz anyway, wetting my hair everyday is contributing to my frizz.  But if I don't wet my hair would be stuck to my head like a helmet everyday after waking up from under that scarf lol


I don’t wet my hair every day. I do mist it most nights with my rosewater mix and allow it to air dry. I wear a satin bonnet so it’s not tied down tightly.


----------



## Platinum (May 3, 2019)

I did a retwist last weekend but I was on the road and I didn't have all of my supplies. I did "okay" but I'm thinking about redo'ing this since I'm home this weekend.


----------



## Guinan (May 3, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Random: I feel the pj in me starting to come back.  I just ordered some products from Dolly Locks and new shampoo and conditioner from some place I can't remember.
> 
> Also, are you guys w new locks wetting your hair everyday.  I'm sure in addition to my texture,and the fact that new locs frizz anyway, wetting my hair everyday is contributing to my frizz.  But if I don't wet my hair would be stuck to my head like a helmet everyday after waking up from under that scarf lol



I rarely wet my hair. In the morning I shake and fluff.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 4, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Random: I feel the pj in me starting to come back.  I just ordered some products from Dolly Locks and new shampoo and conditioner from some place I can't remember.
> 
> Also, are you guys w new locks wetting your hair everyday.  I'm sure in addition to my texture,and the fact that new locs frizz anyway, wetting my hair everyday is contributing to my frizz.  But if I don't wet my hair would be stuck to my head like a helmet everyday after waking up from under that scarf lol


I don’t wet my hair daily. I mist with rose water spray every other day at the most. St night I tie loosely with satin scarf. Wash weekly.


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 4, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Although I’m a week away from making it to year 3, I’m claiming it now. I seriously can’t believe how fast that went.
> 
> I  got the usual wash and retwist yesterday. This time I can tell that it grew a bit. I’m seeing a lot of greys creep in and I’m here for it.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## FemmeCreole (May 4, 2019)

I'm almost at 5 months now. I'm so glad I did this.


----------



## simplycee (May 4, 2019)

So many loc crushes in this thread! Very pretty pictures ladies. 

I got a retightening today. Thought for sure she was going to tell me no more b&b. First thing she did when I sat down was start to b&b.  She did say my SL looked really good and they are coming along well. I would post pics but I keep getting an error message every time I try to upload.


----------



## firecracker (May 5, 2019)

[QUOTE="FlawedBeauty, post: 25191619, member:

Also, are you guys w new locks wetting your hair everyday.  I'm sure in addition to my texture,and the fact that new locs frizz anyway, wetting my hair everyday is contributing to my frizz.  But if I don't wet my hair would be stuck to my head like a helmet everyday after waking up from under that scarf lol[/QUOTE]

 I don't wet my hair daily but I use a Rosewater mix by Adiva Naturals every other day. I tie my hair down the first two weeks after a retwist then I just use a bonnet. The bonnet really isn't sufficient for my hair style.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 5, 2019)

simplycee said:


> So many loc crushes in this thread! Very pretty pictures ladies.
> 
> I got a retightening today. Thought for sure she was going to tell me no more b&b. First thing she did when I sat down was start to b&b.  She did say my SL looked really good and they are coming along well. I would post pics but I keep getting an error message every time I try to upload.



I bet your hair looks great!  Does your consultant wash your hair first or do you go with your hair already washed?  I'm just trying to figure out why the braiding and banding is necessary as soon as you get in the chair if you're only getting a retightening.

And keep trying to upload....or use a third party photo hosting site or app like some of us have so we can see your pretty hair!  



FemmeCreole said:


> I'm almost at 5 months now. I'm so glad I did this.



Looking good!  That time is rolling fast.  Next month you'll already be at half a year.  Can you believe it?


----------



## shortycocoa (May 5, 2019)

So I also just finished my retightening last night (technically this morning a little after 1 a.m. but I'm claiming Saturday. ) and I killed it!!!!

I started Thursday night.  I was supposed to do it last Sunday but I didn't get around to it.  I thought my sister was coming through to get her locks started but she didn't.

She inboxed me Monday to say she just started twisting her hair while watching one of her shows.  She sent me a pic and I said "You stood me up????". 

We laughed about it and I gave her some advice because I told her they looked really thick and I know she didn't want them to be too big.  She said she was going to come by soon so I can help her get right.

She did a good job and they looked good, though.

But fast forward to later on....she inboxed another picture saying she wet her head in the shower and the twists came out.  She said she liked the look better on her and said she thinks she wants to start with coils instead.

I told her it was important that she had that experience so she could actually see firsthand which method fits her best to start her locks.

So now I'm just waiting for her to be ready to come through...

I also told her she could just leave her hair the way it was, because I have seen some people start their locks from a twist out.  But she said she wants neat parts for styles later on, (something I also talked to her about considering) so she's not going to do that.

I'm going to come back and post pics later.  Time for my facial.  I missed it yesterday trying to finish my retightening.


----------



## simplycee (May 6, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I bet your hair looks great!  Does your consultant wash your hair first or do you go with your hair already washed?  I'm just trying to figure out why the braiding and banding is necessary as soon as you get in the chair if you're only getting a retightening.



She washes my hair and would style it for me but I don’t want to sit under the dryer. My hair in many places is still soft and my ends are still very curly and coily but not tight coils. She had to repair a few locks that sort of opened up along the shaft off my loc which is why I’m still braiding and banding.

And my hair is full of layers. My hair is sitting on my shoulders on the sides and past my shoulders in the back. I wish my front was as long as the back and sides. My hair in the front grows the slowest. But I had to by a bigger bonnet because the one I had was too small. I got an XL. I brought one from here: https://www.isokenenofe.com/collections/adult-ankara-bonnets I guess this means I’m getting some growth.


----------



## simplycee (May 6, 2019)

*Also, are you guys w new locks wetting your hair everyday?
*
Mine aren’t new but even when they were I didn’t. I spray my scalp with my sage tea once or twice a week. I may mist my hair if it looks a little dry. I have frizz too. I put on a bonnet or scarf as soon as I get home I believe it’s helped minimize it a bit but I still have some.


----------



## KimPossibli (May 9, 2019)

I got my hair done by a loctition for the first time in a while... 

I might try to step away from semi free form life for a minute... 

this loctition is so .... idk spiritual I guess like she is like a spiritual evangelist

up there trying to get ppl to get readings for their signs and talking about indigenous spirtuality etc

idk... it was a bit..


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2019)

I decided to go back to locs. I have loc’ed my hair a few times and have tried a couple of different methods. I’m trying to decide if I should allow my hair to grow out a couple of more inches, or just start now with the tiny bit of hair I have. My starters usually stay put, or the sections don’t disappear, and I believe in washing frequently but not using conditioner until they start to bud. I like using leave-in conditioning sprays for conditioning, and I like refresher sprays daily/weekly. 
I’m interested in interlocs. I would start with two strand twists first if I start now. Or if I wait until the fall or winter, I can start with microbraids.. I don’t know I’m impatient, so we will see.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I just have to tell y’all something funny (at least to me). This morning I was doing my usual with my hair which is nothing but shake and go and I noticed a loc in the front doing something odd so I clipped it down with one of my retwist clips and went about my business planning to remove it before I got to work...I’ve been at work for almost two hours and just noticed I still have that dang clip in Happy Monday!


What is going on?!?? You are loc’ing! Wow! That’s so cool! I’m so out of the loop! And I have had an experience like that as well. Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2019)

Think I’m going to start my locs today!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 10, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Random: I feel the pj in me starting to come back.  I just ordered some products from Dolly Locks and new shampoo and conditioner from some place I can't remember.
> 
> Also, are you guys w new locks wetting your hair everyday.  I'm sure in addition to my texture,and the fact that new locs frizz anyway, wetting my hair everyday is contributing to my frizz.  But if I don't wet my hair would be stuck to my head like a helmet everyday after waking up from under that scarf lol


Have you just tried showering with out a cap for the last 2-4 minutes of your shower? The steam should help release the helmet and by the time you’re out the door just massage ur roots or use a pick to give it some lift.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 10, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> What is going on?!?? You are loc’ing! Wow! That’s so cool! I’m so out of the loop! And I have had an experience like that as well. Lol


Yes, I am 6 months loced on the 19th. I love my journey but I’m waiting for that day when I wake up looking loc-lovely. . I can dream...


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 10, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Think I’m going to start my locs today!


You two-stranding or comb-coiling or something else?  You doing them yourself or going to a loctician?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> You two-stranding or comb-coiling or something else?  You doing them yourself or going to a loctician?


I’m going to start with two-strand twists and do it myself. I usually start and maintain my own locs. 
I hope it doesn’t take me too long.. I’m hoping 2-3 hours. I want them small.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2019)

It would be awesome if I found my nappy loc tool..  it’s been years!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 10, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> It would be awesome if I found my nappy loc tool..  it’s been years!


What the heck is a nappy loc tool?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2019)

I got started, but I need to rest my bones! I may do a little more tonight, or start back up tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 10, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> What the heck is a nappy loc tool?


It’s a small tool used for interlocking. Someone created it years ago and it’s better than using a crochet hook in my opinion. I see some people have created variations of it since it first came on the scene. I may just stick to retwisting and palm rolling.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I decided to go back to locs. I have loc’ed my hair a few times and have tried a couple of different methods. I’m trying to decide if I should allow my hair to grow out a couple of more inches, or just start now with the tiny bit of hair I have. My starters usually stay put, or the sections don’t disappear, and I believe in washing frequently but not using conditioner until they start to bud. I like using leave-in conditioning sprays for conditioning, and I like refresher sprays daily/weekly.
> I’m interested in interlocs. I would start with two strand twists first if I start now. Or if I wait until the fall or winter, I can start with microbraids.. I don’t know I’m impatient, so we will see.



Yay!!!  Come back in and join us!  I think you should do it now.  The time is going to pass anyway and by the time Winter gets here you'll be 6-7 months in.  That's practically locked.  

How long did it take each of your previous sets to lock?  Can we see pics of your former journeys?


----------



## Guinan (May 11, 2019)

I finally scheduled my hair appointment w/ my loctician for next week. I am going to get the loc detox b/c it's been almost 2mths since I have washed my hair; and I know I have ALOT of build-up. Yesterday, I retwisted some locs in the front b/c it was looking VERY dull, dusty, and frizzy. I used rose water to moisten the locs and I used diluted clear eco styler gel to retwist. Even though I prefer not to use gel b/c I LOVE the results; when I use just rose water and oil to retwist, my retwist doesnt last long. I hoping that w/ me using the diluted gel-I wont have to retwist anymore until my appointment.  I didnt retwist it too tight. Last week I added a cowry(sp) shell to one of my locs. I cant wait to get my hair washed. My loctician massages my scalp and it feels sooooo relaxing. I will try to never go this long w/o washing my hair-but life happened. If I felt more confident to wash my hair and retwist it myself-I def would not have waited this long to wash. I'm hoping by next yr I will feel more confident.

I almost forgot to add that I decided to color my hair. I think I'm going to do it for my b-day in a couple of months. I'll be 7.5mths loced. I'm going to do a reddish brown (I'll insert some pics) and I am going to get a style. Unfortunately I will have to return to my old loctician b/c my current loctician's salon doesnt dye hair. I wonder what my old loctician will say about my locs and where I've been going. I thinking I'll just say I've been self maintaining. I read online that you really should wait until your at least a yr loced to color your hair. Has anyone colored their locs w/o waiting a yr?

*Below is a pic of the hair color that I want*








HAPPY EARLY MOTHER'S DAY TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!  Come back in and join us!  I think you should do it now.  The time is going to pass anyway and by the time Winter gets here you'll be 6-7 months in.  That's practically locked.
> 
> How long did it take each of your previous sets to lock?  Can we see pics of your former journeys?


I’m incognegro now, but i’ll Dig in the crates and find a pic for ya! Lol

It takes 2-3 months for budding to take place. My hair is so coily, that the loc’ing process isn’t too long for me. My ends of the locs  will get those shedded hair knots and I cut them off! Lol 
Here is a back shot of my hair. It isn’t the best pic, but I haven’t had locs in almost 10-11 years.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2019)

@Guinan
I am using the tropical roots to start my locs with. I need a gel for now. The formula is decent and I only use a little bit for each section. I got some rose water (not 100%). I bought it from the BSS. I thought about using ecostyler, but since I do have color/and bleach, I didn’t want to use something with protein. And I have to watch for ingredients with tree nuts. The Tropical Roots loc gel is similar to Taliah Waajid’s Tight Hold loc gel. She has more ingredients, but the basic ingredients are the same.

Oh and to answer your question about color, I waited 4-5 months. I believe it depends on your hair texture. Mine is kinky/coily/curly. It takes a lot for my curl pattern to loosen. Even though someone maybe 4c they may have less of a tight curl pattern and the bleach (lightener) could loosen the pattern even more.  Texture is something totally different. If the hair is coarse it may be more difficult to loosen. I have fine strands, medium density, tight curl pattern. 

I am starting off with bleached, colored hair now. I would gradually lift hair color and but a semi perm (aka rinse) over it to give it some pop! Not bleach it 7-9 levels.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2019)

My hair is a wine color right now.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2019)

@Guinan 
I added more to my post about color


----------



## shortycocoa (May 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m incognegro now, but i’ll Dig in the crates and find a pic for ya! Lol
> 
> It takes 2-3 months for budding to take place. My hair is so coily, that the loc’ing process isn’t too long for me. My ends of the locs  will get those shedded hair knots and I cut them off! Lol
> Here is a back shot of my hair. It isn’t the best pic, but I haven’t had locs in almost 10-11 years.



Those look so good!!!!  LMAO @"incognegro"


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 11, 2019)

I decided I was going to self maintain after my install. I used the de foaming mousse until I decided to bite the bullet and buy that expensive arsed loc and style lotion by Damien Walter. I hate that I frickin love that stuff!  I’ve only ever gone two weeks but the hold is amazing, my hair is soft and there’s no buildup...at least there doesn’t appear to be any buildup.  I’m gonna have to find a replacement, maybe by next year.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> It would be awesome if I found my nappy loc tool..  it’s been years!



   you took it all the way back with that one!  Do you remember when that little tool had the whole locks community in an uproar?  Chile, I thought it would never end.  I almost bought one back when I had SLs but I ultimately declined because I didn't think that the largest size would fit on my fat ends.  Plus, wasn't her shipping ridiculously expensive at the time?

I hope you are able to find yours, especially for Nostalgia's sake.   There are so many other tools and things you could use now to interlock that you may not even miss using your nappy locs tool.



Cattypus1 said:


> What the heck is a nappy loc tool?



I'm surprised you've never heard of it.  I think these types of tools gained traction and caused latching (using a latch hook to interlock new growth) to die down.  I don't know anyone who still does it that way in 2019.

I also think that if I knew those other types of tools could do the same thing I would have probably started locks way sooner in my journey.   But back then YouTube was still in it's infancy and had not evolved into the place it is now, with all the different lifestyle channels, tutorials etc.  So I had to rely on blogs, "guides", Fotki, and so on.  And all of them only mentioned latching to maintain by interlocking.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
Yes the shipping was a lot. I understand how shipping works though, but still. You don’t gain much profit, or operating revenue when you have a small shipping fee for an inexpensive item.

Anyway I hope I find it too. I have one special junk drawer that I clean out often, so we shall see! Lol 
There was this one loctitian that created some hair products and they were wonderful for locs. The loc butter she made looked like pudding and it didn’t leave any residue. I probably couldn’t use it now because of allergies.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mother's Day, everyone!  I'm mad late, but these are the pics after my retightening last Saturday and how I wore my hair all week, up until Friday when I decided I wanted a different style through the weekend and for Mother's Day.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> Yes the shipping was a lot. I understand how shipping works though, but still. You don’t gain much profit, or operating revenue when you have a small shipping fee for an inexpensive item.
> 
> Anyway I hope I find it too. I have one special junk drawer that I clean out often, so we shall see! Lol
> *There was this one loctitian that created some hair products and they were wonderful for locs. The loc butter she made looked like pudding and it didn’t leave any residue. *I probably couldn’t use it now because of allergies.



I wonder if you're talking about the same person I'm thinking about.  (The Video Loctician).  She has Sisterlocks and she had a video on her YT years ago of a loc butter she made and sold and it looked the same way.  She has Sisterlocks, though.  I can't find that video on her channel now so she must have deleted it a long time ago.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I wonder if you're talking about the same person I'm thinking about.  (The Video Loctician).  She has Sisterlocks and she had a video on her YT years ago of a loc butter she made and sold and it looked the same way.  She has Sisterlocks, though.  I can't find that video on her channel now so she must have deleted it a long time ago.


Nope it wasn’t her, but I remember her. This lady was younger at the time, she had blonde or light brownish locs and her packaging was dark blue with silver or gold labeling. She had shampoo and the loc’ing product. She was very neat with her tutorials as well.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 12, 2019)

Happy Mother’s Day ladies.  The is an impromptu pic of the back of my head.  My teenagers are coming along...


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
I found her!! Nubian Kinks!! 
What a manifestation that was!! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
@Cattypus1 
Happy Mother’s Day and your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2019)

I’m still working on my hair! Since I’m working with 1 inch of hair, it’s taking some time!! I need to be done before I go to bed tonight.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2019)

DS 1's hair:





















DS 2's latest retightening (started last Wednesday and finished on Thursday.):


















This is what his hair looked like before the retightening:


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Happy Mother’s Day ladies.  The is an impromptu pic of the back of my head.  My teenagers are coming along...View attachment 446755



Your hair looks so good!  They have thickened up nicely.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 12, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
Girl the boys’s hair looks good and healthy! DS1’s hair grows out like mine. You have a lot of patience! I have boys and I cut their hair myself . They would not be able to sit still for that! I have my girl and I don’t like doing her hair either! Lol I used to have the patience for it, but not anymore! I’m glad she is learning how to do her own hair..


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> Girl the boys’s hair looks good and healthy! DS1’s hair grows out like mine. You have a lot of patience! I have boys and I cut their hair myself . They would not be able to sit still for that! I have my girl and I don’t like doing her hair either! Lol I used to have the patience for it, but not anymore! I’m glad she is learning how to do her own hair..



Thank you!  I definitely struggled a lot with DS 2's retightening this time.  He was way more fussy, upset and crying sitting through it this time.  He even scratched me because he was grabbing my hand so tight to try to prevent me from getting to his hair.

DS 1 moves around a lot when it's time to spray his hair and rub it with the washcloth or just spray it and put oil on it on the days that I don't rub it.   I usually just follow him around with the spray bottle and washcloth until I'm finished.

If I need to stop due to his sensory issues, I stop, though. His hair drinks up moisture so I make sure I spray it every day.  Plus he sleeps on it and it gets kind of flat overnight sometimes.

I'm always so tempted to go ahead and interlock his roots but I know he will not sit still for that.  I need to get him used to the maintenance routine for when his hair continues to grow out.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 12, 2019)

I'm binge watching "Divorce Court" today on Hulu and came across this young Queen.  She is too pretty and her locks are amazing.  I love her whole look.  I can't wait until my hair is long enough for this style.

Chile, let me go follow her on IG.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 12, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Thank you!  I definitely struggled a lot with DS 2's retightening this time.  He was way more fussy, upset and crying sitting through it this time.  He even scratched me because he was grabbing my hand so tight to try to prevent me from getting to his hair.
> 
> DS 1 moves around a lot when it's time to spray his hair and rub it with the washcloth or just spray it and put oil on it on the days that I don't rub it.   I usually just follow him around with the spray bottle and washcloth until I'm finished.
> 
> ...


You’ve got the patience of Job!  Their hair looks nice and healthy.  Can’t imagine getting itty-bitties to sit still long enough to do anything.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2019)

I’m officially in the club! Ya’ll I’m going to have to get a wig or something when my hair starts looking wild! Lol I will be going on interviews in few months!! Lol Jesus be a retwist!
I’m gonna be trifling too and wait a month before I wash. I will be using a hair and scalp cleanse instead. Anybody that knows me, understands going a month without some shampoo is a no-no!! Lol
I’m going to contemplate  if I’m going to interlock or twist and palm roll in the future.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 13, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m officially in the club! Ya’ll I’m going to have to get a wig or something when my hair starts looking wild! Lol I will be going on interviews in few months!! *Lol Jesus be a retwist!*
> I’m gonna be trifling too and wait a month before I wash. I will be using a hair and scalp cleanse instead. Anybody that knows me, understands going a month without some shampoo is a no-no!! Lol
> I’m going to contemplate  if I’m going to interlock or twist and palm roll in the future.



Yay!  Congrats on finishing up your starter locks. @ the bolded...


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!  Congrats on finishing up your starter locks. @ the bolded...


Girl I think I have over 100 maybe 200-250? Geez!! Lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 13, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m officially in the club! Ya’ll I’m going to have to get a wig or something when my hair starts looking wild! Lol I will be going on interviews in few months!! Lol Jesus be a retwist!
> I’m gonna be trifling too and wait a month before I wash. I will be using a hair and scalp cleanse instead. Anybody that knows me, understands going a month without some shampoo is a no-no!! Lol
> I’m going to contemplate  if I’m going to interlock or twist and palm roll in the future.


Yay!  Welcome aboard!  I’m loving my journey more and more. I didn’t wash my starters for 6 weeks...I guess I was extra trifling!  I can barely go two weeks now!  I was all proud of myself because I almost made two weeks this week.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 13, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yay!  Welcome aboard!  I’m loving my journey more and more. I didn’t wash my starters for 6 weeks...I guess I was extra trifling!  I can barely go two weeks now!  I was all proud of myself because I almost made two weeks this week.


Lmbo!! You are doing fine! Just pray I make it through! It’s going to be a lot of head patting for awhile! 
We use the same shampoo and conditioner too. I washed my hair and scalp 4 times, so I think I will be ok. I’m just going to use this spray and that’s it.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 14, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Girl I think I have over 100 maybe 200-250? Geez!! Lol



Oh you did them small small.      I wanna see!


----------



## Guinan (May 14, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh you did them small small.      I wanna see!



I wanna see too!!! @Evolving78 , do you think you will keep them that small? I started with 206 but now I'm down to about 160. I'm considering combining more.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I wanna see too!!! @Evolving78 , do you think you will keep them that small? I started with 206 but now I'm down to about 160. I'm considering combining more.


I’m not sure if I will combine any. I have a small head, but there are sections of my hair that is really dense, like I have a lot of hair in some section. Every time I would get micro braids, I would have so many extensions  on my head, I would look like Chaka Khan or Diana Ross! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2019)

There are so many do’s and don’t’s concerning products! I haven’t been buying hair products for a little over a year. I just restock on hair lightener and rinses on an as needed basis. I can’t use all of the stuff that’s on the market now due to my allergies. 
The gel I used seems fine. I see people are using whatever works for them.. grease, black gel, Shea butter, wax, etc.. I used that loc pomade, or QB honey bush tea gel. I have used Jamaican Lime but it is sticky and causes buildup. I think I use Fruit of the Earth Aloe gel too, but it has alcohol in it?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 14, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> There are so many do’s and don’t’s concerning products! I haven’t been buying hair products for a little over a year. I just restock on hair lightener and rinses on an as needed basis. I can’t use all of the stuff that’s on the market now due to my allergies.
> The gel I used seems fine. I see people are using whatever works for them.. grease, black gel, Shea butter, wax, etc.. I used that loc pomade, or QB honey bush tea gel. I have used Jamaican Lime but it is sticky and causes buildup. I think I use Fruit of the Earth Aloe gel too, but it has alcohol in it?


I’m such a pj but I’m down to only a few products. I love the Damien Walter loc & curl. Not sticky at all, smells good and has pretty good hold and my hair is soft. So far, I don’t seem to have any build up.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 14, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m such a pj but I’m down to only a few products. I love the Damien Walter loc & curl. Not sticky at all, smells good and has pretty good hold and my hair is soft. So far, I don’t seem to have any build up.


I have been following him for a couple of years now. I saw you mentioned his product before. I may just bite the bullet and order some.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I wanna see too!!! @Evolving78 , do you think you will keep them that small? I started with 206 but now I'm down to about 160. I'm considering combining more.



Wow!  I didn't realize you had combined that many.  And I remember saying earlier that 175 seemed like a good number if you wanted a lot but not too many.  Is that 160 in your avatar pic?  If you combine some more how many do you think you will go down to?


----------



## Guinan (May 15, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Wow!  I didn't realize you had combined that many.  And I remember saying earlier that 175 seemed like a good number if you wanted a lot but not too many.  Is that 160 in your avatar pic?  If you combine some more how many do you think you will go down to?



Yes, in the pic its 160. It wasn't by choice. My new loctician combined them. At first I was like WTF. But what made me not uncombine them was that after she did my hair, I didn't recount them until my next appt. The whole time I thought I had like 200 locs b/c they looked so small. When I counted them and it was 165, I realized that I can get the same look that I was looking for without having so many locs. When I look at the pics from when I had 200 vs 165, I really don't see any difference; except when I touch some of the locs-I can tell that they are thicker.


----------



## Guinan (May 15, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I have been following him for a couple of years now. I saw you mentioned his product before. I may just bite the bullet and order some.



I plan on buying his product too, once I can wash and retwist on my own


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I plan on buying his product too, once I can wash and retwist on my own


I bought the 8 oz because I wanted to make sure that I liked it before I committed. It’s concentrated so you mix with water in a spray bottle.  It is expensive and the shipping...ugh.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 15, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I bought the 8 oz because I wanted to make sure that I liked it before I committed. It’s concentrated so you mix with water in a spray bottle.  It is expensive and the shipping...ugh.


Do you use a mist bottle, or a spray bottle (stream)? Is it like setting lotion?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 15, 2019)

I got a mesh cap today for shampooing and rinsing  but don’t plan to use it until the end of the month or so.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 15, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Do you use a mist bottle, or a spray bottle (stream)? Is it like setting lotion?


I use a spray bottle and yes, it is just like setting lotion. It reminds me of Nairobi.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 15, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I use a spray bottle and yes, it is just like setting lotion. It reminds me of Nairobi.


That’s what came to mind as well. Nairobi is heavily concentrated and I used it daily on my Twa for curl definition.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 15, 2019)

One of these days, before I leave this earth, I REALLY wanna try Sisterlocs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 16, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> One of these days, before I leave this earth, I REALLY wanna try Sisterlocs.


Well they probably won’t be Sisterlocs, more than likely they’ll be Microlocs. And I’ll probably dye my hair before I install them.


----------



## KimPossibli (May 16, 2019)

I wnat to figure out a way to wash my hair while preserving the retwist at the roots... 

I don't mind if the rest fuzzes but I want the roots to stay in tact... 

am I asking for a mircale?


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 16, 2019)

KimPossibli said:


> I wnat to figure out a way to wash my hair while preserving the retwist at the roots...
> 
> I don't mind if the rest fuzzes but I want the roots to stay in tact...
> 
> am I asking for a mircale?


Good luck with that. My only thoughts are some sort of pony tail(s) or banding. Wash (and condition if it suits you) and find a way to dry it at the scalp before you take them down. That’s all I’ve got. I’d like to know how you solve this.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 16, 2019)

My scalp was itchy, so I rinsed my hair with warm water while in the shower! I didn’t run my fingers through my hair. It felt great to get some water on my scalp. My mini starters are still in tact.


----------



## Guinan (May 16, 2019)

I finally got my hair professionally washed and retwisted!! Its been about 9wks since I had my hair washed. I'm 5.5mths loced now. I'm happy with the outcome. My newbies are starting to stay in place even after washing them; except for the front. The pics below are before the wash, after and then the final results. I asked my loctician if she colors hair and she said that she does but advised that I wait because of my texture. So I guess I will wait a full yr before coloring. I plan on going back for a wash and retwist in June and then a wash, retwist, and style in July. Ill be about 8mths loced in July


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2019)

@Guinan 
Those are so pretty! I like your texture.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 17, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I finally got my hair professionally washed and retwisted!! Its been about 9wks since I had my hair washed. I'm 5.5mths loced now. I'm happy with the outcome. My newbies are starting to stay in place even after washing them; except for the front. The pics below are before the wash, after and then the final results. I asked my loctician if she colors hair and she said that she does but advised that I wait because of my texture. So I guess I will wait a full yr before coloring. I plan on going back for a wash and retwist in June and then a wash, retwist, and style in July. Ill be about 8mths loced in July



I'm loving both looks.... especially how full it looks before your retwist.  They look like 2 different sets of locks.  It's amazing.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2019)

I used the cleansing rinse, then rinsed my hair in the sink. My crown was still itchy, so I used some witch hazel with a cotton swab in that area. Crown feels better, no more head patting for now! Lol it’s been a week since I washed my hair!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 18, 2019)

Y’all a lady with mature locs stopped me and said that she had to tell me that she loved my locs.  Her locs were awesome!  I love this journey.


----------



## fifi134 (May 18, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Well they probably won’t be Sisterlocs, more than likely they’ll be Microlocs. And I’ll probably dye my hair before I install them.



Girl who you tellin. I’ve been thinking bout getting sisterlocs for a few years now, and have always asked friends who have them, but I just can not justify the cost.

I’m currently researching microlocs (literally right now at 2am ), and am 90% sure that that’s what I’m gonna do. Once school is out, imma install them myself. 

I’ve always had healthy, long natural hair and this is my second go around, but I’m over the detangling. I like that I can still do braid and twist outs with microlocs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> Girl who you tellin. I’ve been thinking bout getting sisterlocs for a few years now, and have always asked friends who have them, but I just can not justify the cost. *Yes girl, me neither, even when I had a job *
> 
> I’m currently researching microlocs (literally right now at 2am ), *I’ve been doing this all week, I’m with you lol *and am 90% sure that that’s what I’m gonna do. *Me too, now I’m tryna decide if I wanna do mini twists or interlocks. I’m thinking mini twists because I already know how to do those.*imma install them myself  *me too, I’m unemployed now and need to be a little more careful with my money. Plus, I’ve always been a diy-er lol. I bought a few tools to see what type of  interlocking tools I like. Two of them I know is gonna take a minute to get here, so I just bought some off Amazon in the meanwhile.*
> 
> I’m over the detangling.* SAME and I just grew my hair back* I like that I can still do braid and twist outs with microlocs. *Puffs too, depending on your hair lol*


I can’t highlight and bold like I used to, so my answers are in bold. Idk if it’s my iOS update or something with the site. Every time I select something, I can’t move the cursor or it jumps around a bit.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2019)

To color or not to color before I start my loc journey, that’s the question 

What do y’all think?


----------



## Guinan (May 18, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> To color or not to color before I start my loc journey, that’s the question
> 
> What do y’all think?



I would color before your loc journey. Depending on your texture, after you install your locs, it is advised not to color your hair for up to a year.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I would color before your loc journey. Depending on your texture, after you install your locs, it is advised not to color your hair for up to a year.


Thanks darling, you’re the best!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2019)

Man, I’m about ready to bust open one of my yarn needles and diy an interlock tool. I ordered 3 different interlock tools from 3 different places and there’s no update from none of them. In about 24-48 hours I’m gonna clarify, trim, and protein treat before I get started.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 18, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Man, I’m about ready to bust open one of my yarn needles and diy an interlock tool. I ordered 3 different interlock tools from 3 different places and there’s no update from none of them. In about 24-48 hours I’m gonna clarify, trim, and protein treat before I get started.


Let us know how you come out.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> Girl who you tellin. I’ve been thinking bout getting sisterlocs for a few years now, and have always asked friends who have them, but I just can not justify the cost.
> 
> I’m currently researching microlocs (literally right now at 2am ), and am 90% sure that that’s what I’m gonna do. Once school is out, imma install them myself.
> 
> I’ve always had healthy, long natural hair and this is my second go around, but I’m over the detangling. I like that I can still do braid and twist outs with microlocs.



Sometimes, I wish I had done the micro locs but my hair is VERY thick. It would take forever to do the retwists.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 18, 2019)

I’ve got buds everywhere. It’s actually really cool to see how my hair is evolving. 
Those in the 6 months and u see stage with smaller locs are you banding your hair before washing? Or do you concentrate on your scalp and let the shampoo run through the rest of your hair?


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2019)

I can't believe that I'm just a few days away from my 5 year loc anniversary. I love my hair!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 18, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I’ve got buds everywhere. It’s actually really cool to see how my hair is evolving.
> Those in the 6 months and u see stage with smaller locs are you banding your hair before washing? Or do you concentrate on your scalp and let the shampoo run through the rest of your hair?


I’m washing freestyle. I concentrate on my scalp and new growth area and I squeeze the shampoo through the ends.


----------



## Nicarie (May 18, 2019)

Hi ladies!
Just popping in to say hi! I was moisturizing my locs with cactus gel and avocado oil today and thought of the Loc Thread. I'm debating about curling my locs for my 40th birthday next Friday. We'll see...


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2019)

Meridian1944 said:


> Hi ladies!
> Just popping in to say hi! I was moisturizing my locs with cactus gel and avocado oil today and thought of the Loc Thread. I'm debating about curling my locs for my 40th birthday next Friday. We'll see...


Do it! Do it! Do it!


----------



## shortycocoa (May 18, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Man, I’m about ready to bust open one of my yarn needles and diy an interlock tool. I ordered 3 different interlock tools from 3 different places and there’s no update from none of them. In about 24-48 hours I’m gonna clarify, trim, and protein treat before I get started.



Do it!!!!!  That's what I use along with a coil-less safety pin for my fatties.


----------



## simplycee (May 18, 2019)

Ladies, can I ask a question? Why did you decide to lock your hair? Any regrets? Anything you would do differently?

As much as I hate braiding and banding, I hated the marathon wash and styling sessions on my natural hair. It was so bad that it took an entire weekend to detangle, wash, deep con, rinse, twist, braid or roll, dry and style.  I’m tired from writing all that. No regrets for me except I should have done it years ago then I’d be done with braiding and banding. 

My work loc crush is thinking about cutting her locks. In my head I want to . Her locks are so pretty but she said she’s been locked for years and wants to do something different. Her hair is goals for me. I’ll be so sad if she comes in with them gone. 

In other news, I brought a shampoo bar from Lush today. I am going to try it on my SL tomorrow. Then I think I’ll do another twist out. That will last me at least 2 weeks maybe 3.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Do it!!!!!  That's what I use along with a coil-less safety pin for my fatties.


I tried lol. I had some metal yarn needles. I broke one, and lost the other. Plus my Amazon package with my other interlock tools  didn’t get delivered today. Guess I gotta wait lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, can I ask a question? Why did you decide to lock your hair? Any regrets? Anything you would do differently?
> 
> As much as I hate braiding and banding, I hated the marathon wash and styling sessions on my natural hair. It was so bad that it took an entire weekend to detangle, wash, deep con, rinse, twist, braid or roll, dry and style.  I’m tired from writing all that. No regrets for me except I should have done it years ago then I’d be done with braiding and banding.
> 
> ...


I think I tried being locked 2 different times. The first time was because I took my locs down because I found yarn braids lol. The second time I started my locs with braids, but I don’t remember why I took them down. I’m sure it’s in here somewhere  I know I wasn’t fully locked either time. This time is because although I LOVE being natural, I don’t love detangling.  Or hours (or days)of twisting. I’m trying to keep my hair on my head and healthy and locs really are the last thing I haven’t tried. I figure I’ll do them on the small side in case I wanna try something new lol


----------



## shortycocoa (May 18, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I tried lol. I had some metal yarn needles. I broke one, and lost the other. Plus my Amazon package with my other interlock tools  didn’t get delivered today. Guess I gotta wait lol



Yeah you have to be extremely careful with those, and even some of the plastic ones.

You should order a bulk pack from eBay.  There's about 100 of them, so if you break or lose one you have plenty more.  It's also way cheaper than spending twice as much money on 2 needles.  It just ships from overseas, but even with that, I felt like mine came quicker than projected.

I always make 3 to accommodate the different lengths and lock sizes.

I will celebrate when I don't need the smallest size anymore.


----------



## simplycee (May 18, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I tried being locked 2 different times. The first time was because I took my locs down because I found yarn braids lol. The second time I started my locs with braids, but I don’t remember why I took them down. I’m sure it’s in here somewhere  I know I wasn’t fully locked either time. *This time is because although I LOVE being natural, I don’t love detangling.  Or hours (or days)of twisting. *I’m trying to keep my hair on my head and healthy and locs really are the last thing I haven’t tried. I figure I’ll do them on the small side in case I wanna try something new lol



THIS


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 18, 2019)

@shortycocoa I’m definitely gonna get some, but I still got 3 different sets of interlocking tools coming in. Maybe my impatient butt needs to wait for one of them to come before I start


----------



## shortycocoa (May 18, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortycocoa I’m definitely gonna get some, but I still got 3 different sets of interlocking tools coming in. Maybe my impatient butt needs to wait for one of them to come before I start



Girl I get it!!!!  I'm the same way when my mind is made up about something.  I'm ready to just jump in and throw caution to the wind.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 18, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, can I ask a question? Why did you decide to lock your hair? Any regrets? Anything you would do differently?
> 
> As much as I hate braiding and banding, I hated the marathon wash and styling sessions on my natural hair. It was so bad that it took an entire weekend to detangle, wash, deep con, rinse, twist, braid or roll, dry and style.  I’m tired from writing all that. No regrets for me except I should have done it years ago then I’d be done with braiding and banding.
> 
> ...


I’m only 5.5 months in. And I wish I’d considered locs sooner. I have a head full of thick hair that is a beast to detangle. I’d lose a day a week to styling.  A wash and go was never truly that. I’d need leave in and gel, and pineapple get at night never quite worked for me.  And flatironing also gets old, for the simple fact that I don’t live in a land of zero humidity and the reversion was real. 
I wanted to try something different. And I admit to some nerves because this is a process i don’t fully control. With that said I’m loving the process so far. Once every few weeks I have to retighten. But I have so much freedom. I wash and go. I tie up at night. I love the volume my hair has. I feel like I look the way I’m truly meant to look by adopting a style meant for my hair. 
I’m determined to embrace the whole process. Even my budding wanna be bunchy stage I’m in right now.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 18, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, can I ask a question? Why did you decide to lock your hair? Any regrets? Anything you would do differently?
> 
> As much as I hate braiding and banding, I hated the marathon wash and styling sessions on my natural hair. It was so bad that it took an entire weekend to detangle, wash, deep con, rinse, twist, braid or roll, dry and style.  I’m tired from writing all that. No regrets for me except I should have done it years ago then I’d be done with braiding and banding.
> 
> ...


I’m only 6 months in (next week). I wish I had learned to love locs years ago. I think my coily, crazy hair was meant to loc.  Someone close to me had locs and we were on vacation together and for some ungodly reason I decided not to do crochets but to go au naturale this time. It was not a good experience and I decided to stop trying to force my hair to do or not do something and to let it be itself. I was afraid because I didn’t know if the size would be right or the parts would work or if I could live with locs. I was afraid that I might have committed to something I would not like in the end and have to start all over from a twa after all this time chasing length. In the end, I just did it and I love that I did.  I can’t wait to see what the next 6 months brings.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2019)

Yay, my London Locs tool is on the way 
Now I’m just waiting on my o-locker and my Amazon tool.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2019)

I did a little research and it seems like I can still use my Giovanni Tea Tree Shampoo and ACV mix, I just have to dilute it with water *whew* I really was trying to stop from buying more hair products 

I think the only thing I need to get is rose water?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yay, my London Locs tool is on the way
> Now I’m just waiting on my o-locker and my Amazon tool.


You know you can just start your locs now with braids, or two strand twists and start interlocking the new growth.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> You know you can just start your locs now with braids, or two strand twists and start interlocking the new gro.


Facts indeed, and I did think about it, but I want my entire length to be interlocked.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Facts indeed, and I did think about it, but I want my entire length to be interlocked.


Oh wow!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (May 19, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, can I ask a question? Why did you decide to lock your hair? Any regrets? Anything you would do differently?
> 
> As much as I hate braiding and banding, I hated the marathon wash and styling sessions on my natural hair. It was so bad that it took an entire weekend to detangle, wash, deep con, rinse, twist, braid or roll, dry and style.  I’m tired from writing all that. No regrets for me except I should have done it years ago then I’d be done with braiding and banding.
> 
> ...


 I hate doing my hair. And I hated traveling because of my hair, having to check a bag because of products, forgetting stuff, planning events around wash n goes. F that noise. Hair never did well in braid or twists long term as my hair is too frizzy. 1 week looked like my hair was braided 5 months ago so here we are. Locs!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, can I ask a question? Why did you decide to lock your hair? Any regrets? Anything you would do differently?
> 
> As much as I hate braiding and banding, I hated the marathon wash and styling sessions on my natural hair. It was so bad that it took an entire weekend to detangle, wash, deep con, rinse, twist, braid or roll, dry and style.  I’m tired from writing all that. No regrets for me except I should have done it years ago then I’d be done with braiding and banding.
> 
> My work loc crush is thinking about cutting her locks. In my head I want to . Her locks are so pretty but she said she’s been locked for years and wants to do something different. Her hair is goals for me. I’ll be so sad if she comes in with them gone.



I knew sooner or later I would go back to locs. I’m just in a different place in my life and needed haircare Regimen to fit the journey. I think locs can look so regal and soulful!
I love clean, well cared for locs. I like locs, not sections of forgotten matted hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Oh wow!


It’s okay, I don’t have that much hair and I need a trim


----------



## Evolving78 (May 19, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It’s okay, I don’t have that much hair and I need a trim


Girl I know you got more hair than me and it took me a few days to finish my hair doing some two strand twists! Lol I have an inch of hair!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Girl I know you got more hair than me and it took me a few days to finish my hair doing some two strand twists! Lol I have an inch of hair!


Okay maybe you have a point there
I just know it’s gonna take me a buttload Of time to anything hair related anyway


----------



## simplycee (May 20, 2019)

This week’s twist out. I’m going to see if I can  get 3 weeks out of this one.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2019)

simplycee said:


> View attachment 447153
> 
> This week’s twist out. I’m going to see if I can  get 3 weeks out of this one.


Ooh, gorgeous!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 20, 2019)

It’s here, my London Locs tool is in my city!  

I should probably get it it tomorrow


----------



## simplycee (May 20, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I’m only 5.5 months in. And I wish I’d considered locs sooner. I have a head full of thick hair that is a beast to detangle. I’d lose a day a week to styling.  A wash and go was never truly that. I’d need leave in and gel, and pineapple get at night never quite worked for me.  And flatironing also gets old, for the simple fact that I don’t live in a land of zero humidity and the reversion was real.
> I wanted to try something different. And I admit to some nerves because this is a process i don’t fully control. With that said I’m loving the process so far. Once every few weeks I have to retighten. But I have so much freedom. I wash and go. I tie up at night. I love the volume my hair has. I feel like I look the way I’m truly meant to look by adopting a style meant for my hair.
> I’m determined to embrace the whole process. Even my budding wanna be bunchy stage I’m in right now.



Thanks for sharing. I can identify with all of the above.


----------



## simplycee (May 20, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m only 6 months in (next week). I wish I had learned to love locs years ago. I think my coily, crazy hair was meant to loc.  Someone close to me had locs and we were on vacation together and for some ungodly reason I decided not to do crochets but to go au naturale this time. It was not a good experience and I decided to stop trying to force my hair to do or not do something and to let it be itself. I was afraid because I didn’t know if the size would be right or the parts would work or if I could live with locs. I was afraid that I might have committed to something I would not like in the end and have to start all over from a twa after all this time chasing length. In the end, I just did it and I love that I did.  I can’t wait to see what the next 6 months brings.



Thanks for sharing. I initially was worried about the commitment. It’s what kept me from locking my hair when my mom first asked me. Here I am almost 6 years later wishing I did it then.


----------



## Guinan (May 20, 2019)

My coworker wanted to count her locs. She has 78 locs. Her locs are nice and thick. She is free-forming them. She asked to play in my locs. She said she likes how my locs are nice and uniformed . My coworker said that my locs should progress nicely!!!.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 21, 2019)

Guinan said:


> My coworker wanted to count her locs. She has 78 locs. Her locs are nice and thick. She is free-forming them. She asked to play in my locs. She said she likes how my locs are nice and uniformed . My coworker said that my locs should progress nicely!!!.


Awww


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 21, 2019)

This man at Jewel’s had the nicest locs. I was trying to stare at them in peace, but he kept moving   
I wanted to ask him who does his locs, but he seemed kinda irritated. I don’t blame him, cause that line was bananas.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2019)

I guess I will need to retwist this weekend. My starters are starting to marry from the rinsing, and that’s just what my hair does anyway.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2019)

I decided I couldn’t wait to shampoo my hair any longer, so I used a mesh cap. I used DE Oat & Protein for the first wash, and Honey Creme for the second for moisture. I didn’t use any conditioner. My starters stayed in place and there was no buildup.


----------



## mz.rae (May 22, 2019)

Well today is the big day that I get my locs colored!!! I will post pics afterwards!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 22, 2019)

Does anyone have an o-locker tool? How long did they take to ship?


----------



## Guinan (May 22, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Well today is the big day that I get my locs colored!!! I will post pics afterwards!



I can't wait to see the pics!! What color are you getting?


----------



## mz.rae (May 22, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I can't wait to see the pics!! What color are you getting?


I’m getting something like this


----------



## shortycocoa (May 23, 2019)

simplycee said:


> View attachment 447153
> 
> This week’s twist out. I’m going to see if I can  get 3 weeks out of this one.



That is beautiful!  You must have done them small!  How long did it take you and how long did you leave the twists in?


----------



## shortycocoa (May 23, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I guess I will need to retwist this weekend. My starters are starting to marry from the rinsing, and that’s just what my hair does anyway.



My hair did that a lot in the beginning.  It was irritating.  I was starting to feel some type of way.  I try to stay on top of separating my roots, though.



Evolving78 said:


> I decided I couldn’t wait to shampoo my hair any longer, so I used a mesh cap. I used DE Oat & Protein for the first wash, and Honey Creme for the second for moisture. I didn’t use any conditioner. My starters stayed in place and there was no buildup.



Yay!  I know your hair and scalp feel so much better.  That Honey Creme sounds interesting.  Are these both Design Essentials products?



ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Does anyone have an o-locker tool? How long did they take to ship?



I've never even heard of that until you mentioned it.  So I'm curious to see it and hear you tell us your experience with using it whenever you get it and decide to use it.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 23, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Well today is the big day that I get my locs colored!!! I will post pics afterwards!



I can't wait to see your new color job!  Let me find out you bout to be fly for the Summer!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
Yes both are DE products. Been using DE for a few years now. I have a bunch of products from that company.

I retwisted my hair, but I didn’t use clips. Maybe the next go around. Also, Gel seems to give me the best hold for my retwists.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 23, 2019)

Finally got my London Locs tool. Luckily for me, my favorite mail clerk was at the desk. She caught it right before they sent it back out. Thanks Miss DD


----------



## Guinan (May 23, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> Yes both are DE products. Been using DE for a few years now. I have a bunch of products from that company.
> 
> I retwisted my hair, but I didn’t use clips. Maybe the next go around. Also, Gel seems to give me the best hold for my retwists.



I may have to try them. I researched damien's products and they are a little pricey and not on the ground. So far I'm using diluted clear eco styler gel w/o any issues; for my retwist. I've seen DE at sallys. Is there anything in particular that you recommend?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I may have to try them. I researched damien's products and they are a little pricey and not on the ground. So far I'm using diluted clear eco styler gel w/o any issues; for my retwist. I've seen DE at sallys. Is there anything in particular that you recommend?


The oat protein shampoo is a good clarifying shampoo and there are a few other shampoos that are good for moisture. I also have the Restore which is a vitamin treatment for hair. It’s a conditioning rinse (not creme based). I also have products for shine, the hydrience line, etc.  I have used the aloe and peppermint? Shampoo for itchy scalp. I have used all of the conditioners. But if you have any scalp issues the aloe shampoo and the scalp treatment is great for someone with locs or braids. The oat protein is a good first lather shampoo, but it needs to be followed with a moisturizing shampoo.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2019)

I retwisted my hair.  I decided to use a setting lotion on most of my starters.. lol yeah I will need to stick to the gel to hold. The ends are staying, but the new growth/base has unraveled. So I’m going to be extra puffy until my next retwist.

And I didn’t use any clips.. just lazy and pressed for time.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 23, 2019)

I was going to come out of my shell and upload a pic. Phone won’t let me be great.. lol


----------



## simplycee (May 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> That is beautiful!  You must have done them small!  How long did it take you and how long did you leave the twists in?


Took me about 15 min to twist up. I don’t think they were that small, I just have a lot of hair. I’d say I had about 20 twists. I washed my hair (b&b), separated, twisted, and sat under my bonnet dryer for 20 mins. My hair was mostly dry. I slept in the twists. Took them down the next day as I was driving to work.  At night I cover with a bonnet and in the morning I take it off, fluff and I’m done.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

I think I might have made my own metal interlocking tool. I just need to open the eye of the needle. I’ll post the steps if I’m successful.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I think I might have made my own metal interlocking tool. I just need to open the eye of the needle. I’ll post the steps if I’m successful.


When are you gonna start your locs?
I’m on week two, but if you start before the month is over, we can be loc buddies!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> When are you gonna start your locs?
> I’m on week two, but if you start before the month is over, we can be loc buddies!


I’m probably gonna start them on my 1 nappiversary on May 27th or 28th. Now how long it’s gonna take me to finish is a whole ‘mother ball game


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

Here it is:


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

I thought about posting the steps here, but I don’t want it to get lost, so I’m gonna post the steps on my blog.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2019)

I hope some budding happens next month.  I will rinse my hair next week.  I have semi permanent hair color, and I refuse to rinse in cold water, so I gotta lay off of it, until I’m ready to wash and retwist again, or I will be wearing head wraps to hide my color fading.  

I’m at pretty much at the two week mark, but my hold head was not completed until that following Monday, but I’ll stick with Friday, since I can wash and retwist on the weekends.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I hope some budding happens next month.  I will rinse my hair next week.  I have semi permanent hair color, and I refuse to rinse in cold water, so I gotta lay off of it, until I’m ready to wash and retwist again, or I will be wearing head wraps to hide my color fading.
> 
> I’m at pretty much at the two week mark, but my hold head was not completed until that following Monday, but I’ll stick with Friday, since I can wash and retwist on the weekends.


Ooh, what color do you have?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Ooh, what color do you have?


A couple! It’s a wine color. My hair is bleached and I mixed a couple of colors to get that effect.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> A couple! It’s a wine color. My hair is bleached and I mixed a couple of colors to get that effect.


I love wine!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 24, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I love wine!


I love wine candy!! Lol
I wanna stay in the purple/red family. I really like the coolness the purple gives.


----------



## mochalocks (May 25, 2019)

Loving this Halo style my stylist did, at least my locs are off my neck, and out my face for awhile.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 25, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I decided I couldn’t wait to shampoo my hair any longer, so I used a mesh cap. I used DE Oat & Protein for the first wash, and Honey Creme for the second for moisture. I didn’t use any conditioner. My starters stayed in place and there was no buildup.


I totally love both of those shampoos. I use the Oat one more because I love the scent but I also condition with each wash. Glad your starters stayed intact and your first wash was a success. Yay!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 26, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
Can you go from twisting to interlocking? Since my locs are going to be small, I’m considering using the interlock method, but I need a little more hair growth in the nape area and my hairline behind my ears to interlock.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 26, 2019)

As far as telling people outside the forum that I’m allowing my hair to lock, I’ve been pretty mum and I’ve allowed pictures to tell the story. I also don’t want any negativity. I must be making progress because my sister texted me freaking out that I’m letting my hair lock. 
She was all like but why would you do that?
I was like why not? She did this same thing when I went natural 11 years ago. And now who’s natural? So let’s see if I can get her to join the loc club in a few years.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 26, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> As far as telling people outside the forum that I’m allowing my hair to lock, I’ve been pretty mum and I’ve allowed pictures to tell the story. I also don’t want any negativity. I must be making progress because my sister texted me freaking out that I’m letting my hair lock.
> She was all like but why would you do that?
> I was like why not? She did this same thing when I went natural 11 years ago. And now who’s natural? So let’s see if I can get her to join the loc club in a few years.


I totally wish I had started my loc journey as soon as I BCed.  I would be 4 years in by now.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 26, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> Can you go from twisting to interlocking? Since my locs are going to be small, I’m considering using the interlock method, but I need a little more hair growth in the nape area and my hairline behind my ears to interlock.



I think you can, as long as you don't constantly switch back and forth between the two.  You could probably still interlock though.  If the hair is shorter than an inch in those areas, I see your concern.

You could use a plastic yarn needle to retighten those short areas.  I have several locks that keep coming out or are super short that I use mine on.

You just have to cut the length of the needle and then use a nail file to file the tip down so it's rounded and smooth.  Then widen the hole so your locks fit through the eye.

I use a flathead screwdriver or a pair of scissors to do that.  But you have to be gentle and go slow or it will break.  Ask me how I know.  

I'm not sure if I posted a pic of my needles, but I'll go ahead and do it now so you can see the different sizes I use.

Hope that helps!

















The blue needle is regular size out of the package.  I didn't cut it.  I always use one that I don't alter.  That one I use mostly for the long locks and the locks that are not fat on the ends.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 26, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I think you can, as long as you don't constantly switch back and forth between the two.  You could probably still interlock though.  If the hair is shorter than an inch in those areas, I see your concern.
> 
> You could use a plastic yarn needle to retighten those short areas.  I have several locks that keep coming out or are super short that I use mine on.
> 
> ...


I have several yarn needles, so I’ll try this out! Thank you!


----------



## mz.rae (May 26, 2019)

My color the first day I got it, I wasn’t too sure about it at first. But as the days has gone on I’m really liking the color. At first I wanted my whole head dyed but I think the highlights worked out better.


----------



## prettywhitty (May 26, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> My color the first day I got it, I wasn’t too sure about it at first. But as the days has gone on I’m really liking the color. At first I wanted my whole head dyed but I think the highlights worked out better.


Very pretty!


----------



## simplycee (May 26, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I totally wish I had started my loc journey as soon as I BCed.  I would be 4 years in by now.


This is my only loc regret...not doing it sooner.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 26, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> My color the first day I got it, I wasn’t too sure about it at first. But as the days has gone on I’m really liking the color. At first I wanted my whole head dyed but I think the highlights worked out better.


I love it!  It’s beautiful.


----------



## simplycee (May 26, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> As far as telling people outside the forum that I’m allowing my hair to lock, I’ve been pretty mum and I’ve allowed pictures to tell the story. I also don’t want any negativity.



I didn’t tell anyone besides my husband and mom before I started my loc journey. I had a few people ask why I did that to all my beautiful hair.   I would immediately tell them; that was rude! Or, I didn’t ask you why your hair looks like that or why you wear a wig. I had a few looks at work but I just kept it moving. Now no one looks twice. 

Your hair, your decision. Tell everyone else to kick rocks.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 27, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> My color the first day I got it, I wasn’t too sure about it at first. But as the days has gone on I’m really liking the color. At first I wanted my whole head dyed but I think the highlights worked out better.



Pretty!!!   The color makes your locks look thicker.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 27, 2019)

simplycee said:


> I didn’t tell anyone besides my husband and mom before I started my loc journey. I had a few people ask why I did that to all my beautiful hair.   I would immediately tell them; that was rude! Or, I didn’t ask you why your hair looks like that or why you wear a wig. I had a few looks at work but I just kept it moving. Now no one looks twice.
> 
> Your hair, your decision. Tell everyone else to kick rocks.



I totally agree with all of this!  I didn't really tell anyone either time I started locks with the exception of my ex-husband and some of my classmates.  He came with me to my consultation.  Not sure why.  

I told a select few after the fact.  I don't think I had to deal with negative comments.  



simplycee said:


> This is my only loc regret...not doing it sooner.



Mine too.  Especially this new set cause these locks are straight fire!!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (May 27, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> As far as telling people outside the forum that I’m allowing my hair to lock, I’ve been pretty mum and I’ve allowed pictures to tell the story. I also don’t want any negativity. I must be making progress because my sister texted me freaking out that I’m letting my hair lock.
> She was all like but why would you do that?
> I was like why not? *She did this same thing when I went natural 11 years ago. And now who’s natural? So let’s see if I can get her to join the loc club in a few years.*



Speaking of this, my mom was the same way when I first went natural in 2005.  Very negative reaction to my big chop.  But I didn't give a . Everyone else was nothing but positivity and love.  She apologized later, but I didn't care.  

I told her I didn't need her permission and I was an adult.  When I cut all my SLs off and had a Caesar I think her reaction was a little more tame but I think she still fstow.  Again, I didn't give a..... I was doing me.  Everyone else kept telling me how good it looked and how beautiful I was.  You couldn't tell me nothing.  

Eventually she ended up going natural herself and had her hair cut short the same way I did but I didn't see it then.  She kept saying how much she liked it and she looked like a boy.  But had all this negativity when I basically did the same thing twice.  *eyes rolling*

Then when I got a texturizer she really fstow.... talking about "why did you do that?" "You betrayed me". My response?  BECAUSE. I. WANTED. TO.

Just continue moving in silence and validate yourself.  At the end of the day, only your opinion and the opinion of people who truly love and support you matters.  And you know we are always going to love and support you!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 27, 2019)

I only purposefully told two people outside of my family. Everyone else just saw my hair as it happened. I totally have cut-a-bisch face so no matter how crazy my hair looked, they weren’t about to make me lose my religion.   I didn’t even know I had that look until this clear man that I used to work with told me that. I didn’t know how to feel about it at the time but I think the look has served me well.  I like to look cute just like the next person but if I don’t look good to me, that’s a problem.  Like @simplycee said, everyone else can take their opinions and kick rocks!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2019)

simplycee said:


> This is my only loc regret...not doing it sooner.


I wish I didn’t take my locs down twice.. the last set would have been 8 years for me. Oh well I had fun doing other things with my hair. I got to experiment with different haircuts, color, wearing buns, natural, relaxed, etc..


----------



## Platinum (May 27, 2019)

Today is my loc-anniversary. I want to retwist it today but it's so freakin' hot outside.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 27, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Today is my loc-anniversary. I want to retwist it today but it's so freakin' hot outside.


Happy Loc-versary!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 27, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Today is my loc-anniversary. I want to retwist it today but it's so freakin' hot outside.


Happy Loc-aversary @Platinum!


----------



## simplycee (May 27, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Today is my loc-anniversary. I want to retwist it today but it's so freakin' hot outside.



Happy loc-a-versary!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 27, 2019)

I emailed the owner of the Nappyloc tool to see who she uses for Express shipping. 


     

But she never answered  who she uses for express shipping I feel like I probably confused the poor woman. She does offer express shipping though.
 


I’m sure glad I learned how to make my own tools.


----------



## simplycee (May 27, 2019)

I found a combined loc and I’m annoyed about it.  I keep telling myself this is such a small thing because I have almost (not quite) 600 locks in my head and I shouldn’t worry about it. But ugh!!!!! It’s what I hate about not doing my own hair. I feel like she should have told me. Now I’m wondering how many more she combined.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 27, 2019)

simplycee said:


> I found a combined loc and I’m annoyed about it.  I keep telling myself this is such a small thing because I have almost (not quite) 600 locks in my head and I shouldn’t worry about it. But ugh!!!!! It’s what I hate about not doing my own hair. I feel like she should have told me. Now I’m wondering how many more she combined.


I’m so sorry to hear that.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 27, 2019)

simplycee said:


> I found a combined loc and I’m annoyed about it.  I keep telling myself this is such a small thing because I have almost (not quite) 600 locks in my head and I shouldn’t worry about it. But ugh!!!!! It’s what I hate about not doing my own hair. I feel like she should have told me. Now I’m wondering how many more she combined.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 27, 2019)

Platinum said:


> Today is my loc-anniversary. I want to retwist it today but it's so freakin' hot outside.



Congratulations, Platinum!  Another year in the bag....


----------



## FlawedBeauty (May 28, 2019)

Hello all!!  Just checking in.  I've started to combine my locs as they are smaller than I would have liked, probably due to interlocking and my fine texture.  They say that the size of the part determines the thickness of the loc but I'm finding that statement is probably more true if you do not have fine/low density hair.  I have some good sized parts but I believe due to interlocking and my hair being fine the loc is not nearly as thick as the part.  I am loving how the combined ones are looking.  I'm just combining  them by two strand  twisting  theand letting them be until my next interloc session end of June.  Also, I no longer go to a loctician.  My daughter does it for me and we use a 2 point rotation.  I'm starting to feel like I'm getting some good length and still very happy w my decision.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 28, 2019)

I had a come to Jesus moment with myself. Although I love the look of Sisterlocs, I’m the one that’s gonna be doing my hair. And I’m definitely not bout to spend 50-11 hours retightening my hair. That’ll probably stress me out lol. Whenever I get the chance to start my locs, whatever size they turn out to be, is whatever they’re gonna be lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I decided I couldn’t wait to shampoo my hair any longer, so I used a mesh cap. I used DE Oat & Protein for the first wash, and Honey Creme for the second for moisture. I didn’t use any conditioner. My starters stayed in place and there was no buildup.


I had to find this post to remember when I washed my hair! Lol I will rinse my scalp tomorrow and wait until next week Friday. I know I will have to touch up my color.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 31, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I had to find this post to remember when I washed my hair! Lol I will rinse my scalp tomorrow and wait until next week Friday. I know I will have to touch up my color.


Ok so I couldn’t wait! Lol I washed my hair but used one shampoo. I didn’t dc.  I used a leave-in spray and used some a dime size of oil.
lol won’t use any product to retwist. I’m just separating the starter locs and retwisting some that are loose.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 31, 2019)

I’m consistently getting about a week and a half in before I wash, condition and retwist. It’s really laziness because I’ve learned to live with looking however my hair has decided to look . It does what it wants.


----------



## Guinan (May 31, 2019)

6mths loced and 2wks since my last wash and retwist. Due to the heat and being more active, I had to retwist some sections of the front. I plan on going back to my loctician for a wash and retwist at the end of the month.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jun 1, 2019)

6 months in now. I’ve learned that my hair liked to be interlocked every 5-6 weeks. I wash every week to 10 days. I would say 70% of my two strand twist pattern is gone. 


ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I had a come to Jesus moment with myself. Although I love the look of Sisterlocs, I’m the one that’s gonna be doing my hair. And I’m definitely not bout to spend 50-11 hours retightening my hair. That’ll probably stress me out lol. Whenever I get the chance to start my locs, whatever size they turn out to be, is whatever they’re gonna be lol.


This was me. I love the look of micro/sister locs  but these 200 or so I have is just enough.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 3, 2019)

I guess I’m not joining y’all ladies not just yet, cause I relaxed my hair 

I’m keeping my tools just in case I randomly decide to lock my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I guess I’m not joining y’all ladies not just yet, cause I relaxed my hair
> 
> I’m keeping my tools just in case I randomly decide to lock my hair.


What?!?  I understand. Locs are a big commitment and deciding on how you wanna start is a big first step. It sets the tone of the journey.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 4, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> What?!?  I understand. Locs are a big commitment and deciding on how you wanna get start is a big first step. It sets the tone of the journey.


Thank you for being understanding. I figure when I get tired of flipping between the two textures, I’ll finally loc lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Thank you for being understanding. I figure when I get tired of flipping between the two textures, I’ll finally loc lol.


Were you growing out a relaxer and your previous plan was to interlock? Or were you fully natural?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 4, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Were you growing out a relaxer and your previous plan was to interlock? Or were you fully natural?


I was fully natural. I had been growing out my fade from the year prior.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I was fully natural. I had been growing out my fade from the year prior.


You had a fade too? I didn’t know that!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 4, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> You had a fade too? I didn’t know that!


Yeah lol I may or may not have posted it in the Everyday thread, around May 27-28 2018. I don’t really remember and I don’t feel like looking


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Yeah lol I may or may not have posted it in the Everyday thread, around May 27-28 2018. I don’t really remember and I don’t feel like looking


Girl don’t look. I wasn’t active on this side of the board.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I guess I’m not joining y’all ladies not just yet, cause I relaxed my hair
> 
> I’m keeping my tools just in case I randomly decide to lock my hair.



Prior to locing my hair, I did the same thing. I was natural, cut my hair from MBL to CBL. I still wasnt satisfied and decided to self tex-relax. Initially I loved it but after a while, there really wasnt much that I could do with relaxed CBL hair besides where it straight. I then thought, how I ALWAYS wanted to have locs and regretted relaxing my hair 1st before trying out the locs. I then decided to transitioned back to natural, but after 3mths I shaved my head bald. And now I finally have my locs . 

You will know when your ready and at least you already have the tools. 

Best wishes to your new journey!!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 4, 2019)

My partial retwist is holding up nicely in the warm weather. I've been using wild growth hair oil for my scalp-to help promote growth. I twisted two of my locs together to see what a two strand twist would look like-and it wasnt too bad. I wonder if I could do a twist-out on my hair. Have any of you ladies that are under 1yr loced done any two-strand twistouts?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 4, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Prior to locing my hair, I did the same thing. I was natural, cut my hair from MBL to CBL. I still wasnt satisfied and decided to self tex-relax. Initially I loved it but after a while, there really wasnt much that I could do with relaxed CBL hair besides where it straight. I then thought, how I ALWAYS wanted to have locs and regretted relaxing my hair 1st before trying out the locs. I then decided to transitioned back to natural, but after 3mths I shaved my head bald. And now I finally have my locs .
> 
> You will know when your ready and at least you already have the tools.
> 
> Best wishes to your new journey!!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 4, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I guess I’m not joining y’all ladies not just yet, cause I relaxed my hair
> 
> I’m keeping my tools just in case I randomly decide to lock my hair.


You gotta do what you gotta do.  If I hadn’t loced, I would probably have headed back to relaxed.  Good luck to you, we’ll save you a spot.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 4, 2019)

Guinan said:


> My partial retwist is holding up nicely in the warm weather. I've been using wild growth hair oil for my scalp-to help promote growth. I twisted two of my locs together to see what a two strand twist would look like-and it wasnt too bad. I wonder if I could do a twist-out on my hair. Have any of you ladies that are under 1yr loced done any two-strand twistouts?


Lovely style!
I didn’t do two strand twists,  but I rolled my hair with some perm rods and wore a curly look.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 4, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> You gotta do what you gotta do.  If I hadn’t loced, I would probably have headed back to relaxed.  Good luck to you, we’ll save you a spot.


Aww thanks


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2019)

I’m going to give my locs a few more weeks or by the way end of the month if I don’t interlock to retouch my color. I think some are starting to bud, but I know I’m not there just yet.

I will be washing and retwisting with some gel and clips either tonight, or early in the morning.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 7, 2019)

Yay! I made it through my first month of my loc  journey!  It was official Monday.


----------



## simplycee (Jun 9, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Yay! I made it through my first month of my loc  journey!  It was official Monday.


Congrats! It gets better each month... and easier.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 9, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Congrats! It gets better each month... and easier.


Yes! I remember my former loc’ed days. It was a lot easier back then.. lol


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 11, 2019)

I’m thinking about coloring my back locs. I don’t know i kind of don’t like how it is highlighted at the top and then my natural dark black hair color underneath.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 11, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I guess I’m not joining y’all ladies not just yet, cause I relaxed my hair
> 
> I’m keeping my tools just in case I randomly decide to lock my hair.



Whaaaaaaattttt????  Maaaaaaannnnn!!!!   

Well, we'll be here when you decide you're ready.  And at least you'll already have your tools ready to go!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2019)

I am not going to say I don’t have the time to properly retwist my hair. I started the retwist, but had to stop and never came back to it.  I will just stick to my fingers until my hair grows a little longer. I just have to find the time and energy to do that. I’m not trying to freeform! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 11, 2019)

I rinsed my hair in the shower and twisted some fuzzy sections. My hair looks fine again. I was wearing a turban and it was smashing my starter locs down.  Water rinsing is my friend!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 13, 2019)

I need some input.  I'm all over the place in my thought process.  I'm not sure I want to continue interlocking and want to try retwisting.  Maybe I should give interlocking a few more months idk, but I just don't feel like interlocking is going to give me the thickness I want.  

I started w coils and the loc'd coils are so nice and thick.  While the interlocked section is like blah lol.  Idk if it's because they haven't thickened up enough yet but I don't see them thickening up to the size of the coiled section.  I'm due for maintenance this weekend or next and I'm so torn!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 13, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I need some input.  I'm all over the place in my thought process.  I'm not sure I want to continue interlocking and want to try retwisting.  Maybe I should give interlocking a few more months idk, but I just don't feel like interlocking is going to give me the thickness I want.
> 
> I started w coils and the loc'd coils are so nice and thick.  While the interlocked section is like blah lol.  Idk if it's because they haven't thickened up enough yet but I don't see them thickening up to the size of the coiled section.  I'm due for maintenance this weekend or next and I'm so torn!


I’m no expert and I’m so new to this that I don’t really have an opinion but I’ve always heard you should pick a method and stick to it or you may have inconsistent results which sounds like your description of what your locs are doing.  Good luck.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 13, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I need some input.  I'm all over the place in my thought process.  I'm not sure I want to continue interlocking and want to try retwisting.  Maybe I should give interlocking a few more months idk, but I just don't feel like interlocking is going to give me the thickness I want.
> 
> I started w coils and the loc'd coils are so nice and thick.  While the interlocked section is like blah lol.  Idk if it's because they haven't thickened up enough yet but I don't see them thickening up to the size of the coiled section.  I'm due for maintenance this weekend or next and I'm so torn!


I would go with retwisting and if you can go a little longer between maintenance. Are you comfortable with new growth?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 13, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I need some input.  I'm all over the place in my thought process.  I'm not sure I want to continue interlocking and want to try retwisting.  Maybe I should give interlocking a few more months idk, but I just don't feel like interlocking is going to give me the thickness I want.
> 
> I started w coils and the loc'd coils are so nice and thick.  While the interlocked section is like blah lol.  Idk if it's because they haven't thickened up enough yet but I don't see them thickening up to the size of the coiled section.  I'm due for maintenance this weekend or next and I'm so torn!



If I'm not mistaken you have really fine hair? Like @BillsBackerz67 hair? I would go with retwisting. Me personally I don't like interlocking on starter locs (especially on fine hair), unless the hair is kinda locked already-as it looks like chain links, almost like a Figueroa necklace, lol. With fine hair you REALLY have to be patient but I LOVE the way fine hair looks when its loced-it looks so fluffy. 

Can you post a pic of your hair?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 13, 2019)

Guinan said:


> If I'm not mistaken you have really fine hair? Like @BillsBackerz67 hair? I would go with retwisting. Me personally I don't like interlocking on starter locs (especially on fine hair), unless the hair is kinda locked already-as it looks like chain links, almost like a Figueroa necklace, lol. With fine hair you REALLY have to be patient but I LOVE the way fine hair looks when its loced-it looks so fluffy.
> 
> Can you post a pic of your hair?


Hey there just to correct I do not have fine hair. It’s just really fuzzy/frizzy and doesn’t hold styles well. It behaves as if it is fine though!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 13, 2019)

Guinan said:


> If I'm not mistaken you have really fine hair? Like @BillsBackerz67 hair? I would go with retwisting. Me personally I don't like interlocking on starter locs (especially on fine hair), unless the hair is kinda locked already-as it looks like chain links, almost like a Figueroa necklace, lol. With fine hair you REALLY have to be patient but I LOVE the way fine hair looks when its loced-it looks so fluffy.
> 
> Can you post a pic of your hair?



Yes, fine strands not very dense.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 13, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yes, fine strands not very dense.



Your hair is coming along very nicely!! Honestly you could go either way, it just depends on your preference. It looks like its thickening up too. My loctician suggested interlocking for the front-since the front of my hair is finer and not locing like the rest but like your concern-I'm afraid that I won't have the thickness that I want, so I opted out. But once my hair matures I would like to try interlocking since I heard that it last longer than retwisting


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 13, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Your hair is coming along very nicely!! Honestly you could go either way, it just depends on your preference. It looks like its thickening up too. My loctician suggested interlocking for the front-since the front of my hair is finer and not locing like the rest but like your concern-I'm afraid that I won't have the thickness that I want, so I opted out. But once my hair matures I would like to try interlocking since I heard that it last longer than retwisting


Thanks!  Yeah, the thickening up is the previously comb coiled parts.  The interlocked parts don't seem to be doing much in terms of the thickening.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 13, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Yes, fine strands not very dense.


I totally love the color of your hair!  My hair is fine and fuzzy like yours but I’m palm-rolling  to maintain.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 15, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I need some input.  I'm all over the place in my thought process.  I'm not sure I want to continue interlocking and want to try retwisting.  Maybe I should give interlocking a few more months idk, but I just don't feel like interlocking is going to give me the thickness I want.
> 
> I started w coils and the loc'd coils are so nice and thick.  While the interlocked section is like blah lol.  Idk if it's because they haven't thickened up enough yet but I don't see them thickening up to the size of the coiled section.  I'm due for maintenance this weekend or next and I'm so torn!



Have you decided on whether or not your going to retwist or interloc? I'm assuming that if you continue w/ interlocking they will eventually thicken up-almost like sisterlocs? 

Good Luck with your decision!!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 15, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Have you decided on whether or not your going to retwist or interloc? I'm assuming that if you continue w/ interlohhg cking they will eventually thicken up-almost like sisterlocs?
> 
> Good Luck with your decision!!


Sitting here getting interlocked as I type lol.  At this time I think continuing w interlocs is the best choice because I like to wet/wash frequently and plan on working out more now that the weather is nicer.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 16, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> I need some input.  I'm all over the place in my thought process.  I'm not sure I want to continue interlocking and want to try retwisting.  Maybe I should give interlocking a few more months idk, but I just don't feel like interlocking is going to give me the thickness I want.
> 
> I started w coils and the loc'd coils are so nice and thick.  While the interlocked section is like blah lol.  Idk if it's because they haven't thickened up enough yet but I don't see them thickening up to the size of the coiled section.  I'm due for maintenance this weekend or next and I'm so torn!



How close together are your retightenings?  I think that you should space them further apart and then that might help you get the thickness you want.   The next thing to consider is do you know what interlocking pattern your loctician is doing?  She might be using a 4 pt. rotation and if you want your locks to be thicker she should be using a 2 pt. rotation.  Since I know you like neat hair, you will probably be happier with a 3 pt. rotation. 

I think your hair looks good, you just have to stay patient and let it do its thing.  But I will also say that you can probably achieve the ideal thickness you want if you combined waiting longer in between retightenings with a 2 or 3 pt. rotation interlocking pattern. 

If all else fails, you can combine all of your locks...but the way your patience is set up, I already know you ain't about that life.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 16, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> How close together are your retightenings?  I think that you should space them further apart and then that might help you get the thickness you want.   The next thing to consider is do you know what interlocking pattern your loctician is doing?  She might be using a 4 pt. rotation and if you want your locks to be thicker she should be using a 2 pt. rotation.  Since I know you like neat hair, you will probably be happier with a 3 pt. rotation.
> 
> I think your hair looks good, you just have to stay patient and let it do its thing.  But I will also say that you can probably achieve the ideal thickness you want if you combined waiting longer in between retightenings with a 2 or 3 pt. rotation interlocking pattern.
> 
> If all else fails, you can combine all of your locks...but the way your patience is set up, I already know you ain't about that life.



I wait two months.  I already started combining and using a two point rotation.  My daughter started doing my retightenings. I can't remember where I heard but I thought I read somewhere if you wait too long between maintenance it can make your base thin.


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 16, 2019)

So I had my sisterloc consultation today. I’m getting them installed on Saturday!

I’ve done everything I’ve wanted to do as a loose natural. Grew my hair to just above my waist, dyed it a lot , cut it as short as it could be (twice), etc. At this point, being natural isn’t as exciting and that’s ok! I hate detangling but I still love my twistouts and braidouts, so sisterlocs will still allow me to do that. I’m watching as many videos as I can because I don’t wanna pay anyone to do my retightenings.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 16, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> So I had my sisterloc consultation today. I’m getting them installed on Saturday!
> 
> I’ve done everything I’ve wanted to do as a loose natural. Grew my hair to just above my waist, dyed it a lot , cut it as short as it could be (twice), etc. At this point, being natural isn’t as exciting and that’s ok! I hate detangling but I still love my twistouts and braidouts, so sisterlocs will still allow me to do that. I’m watching as many videos as I can because I don’t wanna pay anyone to do my retightenings.



YAY!!!  Can't wait to see pics! How will you be prepping your hair for next week's appt? For my loc install, I washed and DC my hair a couple of days before the appt and put my hair in twists. And then on the day of the appt, I took the twists out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 17, 2019)

I washed my hair without a mesh cap tonight. I used DE Oat Protein and Henna shampoo and CON leave-in spray and DE hydrience spray oil. I separated my locs and just lightly twisted them.  all of my locs stayed intact.


----------



## fifi134 (Jun 17, 2019)

Guinan said:


> YAY!!!  Can't wait to see pics! How will you be prepping your hair for next week's appt? For my loc install, I washed and DC my hair a couple of days before the appt and put my hair in twists. And then on the day of the appt, I took the twists out.



Me too! I actually had no idea and you just gave it to me . I’ll try to remember to post before and after pics!


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 17, 2019)

Never thought I would miss braiding and banding. I washed my hair 95% loose in the sink for the first time and omg my back hurts! I’m not sure I got all the shampoo out, there was so much hair I had to shuffle through. Next time I am washing in the sink!


----------



## Guinan (Jun 20, 2019)

I scheduled my next hair appt for next month. I decided to book an early morning appt, since the salon seems to get busy in the later hrs. I'll be almost 8mths loc! I decided to try a style. These are the ones that I've narrowed down to. I just hope my hair is long enough for the style. I think I'm going to go with style 1.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I scheduled my next hair appt for next month. I decided to book an early morning appt, since the salon seems to get busy in the later hrs. I'll be almost 8mths loc! I decided to try a style. These are the ones that I've narrowed down to. I just hope my hair is long enough for the style. I think I'm going to go with style 1.


That’s so pretty.


----------



## Guinan (Jun 22, 2019)

Has anyone tried bondi bands? It's workout headbands that help absorb sweat. I've seen really good reviews on youtube from people w/ locs-that workout. 

I'm ordering these colors.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2019)

My color is faded and I’m trying to hold out on retouching it..  I’m going to try to hold out two more weeks.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jun 23, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Has anyone tried bondi bands? It's workout headbands that help absorb sweat. I've seen really good reviews on youtube from people w/ locs-that workout.
> 
> I'm ordering these colors.


I need these in my life.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2019)

I’m washing my hair this morning , and later this evening  will color it.  I will not be oiling my scalp anymore. No wonder people have buildup. I only used a little and even after I shampooed my hair the other day, I could still feel the oil in my hair. Plus, it made my scalp itch. Might have been something I’m not suppose to use anyway. I will shampoo with DE Oat and Protein to get the oil out, and will let it air dry.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 25, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m washing my hair this morning , and later this evening  will color it.  I will not be oiling my scalp anymore. No wonder people have buildup. I only used a little and even after I shampooed my hair the other day, I could still feel the oil in my hair. Plus, it made my scalp itch. Might have been something I’m not suppose to use anyway. I will shampoo with DE Oat and Protein to get the oil out, and will let it air dry.



Remind me, how long has it been since you had locks?  Your scalp/hair might not be used to it anymore.  Were you oiling frequently or heavy-handed?  What kind of oil was it?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 25, 2019)

Hey y'all!  It's time for another retightening so I washed my hair this afternoon in preparation for it.  I plan to start tomorrow.  Hopefully I will finish by Thursday.  

Which also means DS 2 is due for his also...but I might do mine first.  Especially since I already washed my hair.  I've been wearing it up for the last few days and actually had it up for a Pride event I went to last Saturday.  I had sooooo much fun!

I wanted to color my hair for Pride month but that didn't happen.  I did get some piercings that I wanted for my 40th birthday earlier this month though.  I love them.  Can't tell me ish....  

I bought a lot of new headbands this month because I felt like it was time to add some more of them to my collection.  There's some still waiting in my cart on eBay.  For some reason, I can't cash out and I have tried several times.  That might be a sign that I need to leave that particular vendor alone.  

I saw some on Amazon that I LOVED that would have been perfect for Pride.  I have them saved to a Pride wishlist.  I'm going to cop them later.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Remind me, how long has it been since you had locks?  Your scalp/hair might not be used to it anymore.  Were you oiling frequently or heavy-handed?  What kind of oil was it?


It’s been 8 years almost? But my body chemistry has changed and I have developed some allergies.  The oil was a mixture, but all light oils, but it might have had something in the tree nut family? I used an applicator bottle and made sure not to go overboard. I just added a couple of drops to the front, back, and sides.  I got all of the oil put now. I’ll just stick to that rose water spray I have been using. That seems safe and hasn’t caused me any issues.  That what I get for getting to caught up in loc YouTube videos! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 25, 2019)

I ain’t got it in me to color my hair.. lol maybe next month?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 25, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> It’s been 8 years almost? But my body chemistry has changed and I have developed some allergies.  The oil was a mixture, but all light oils, but it might have had something in the tree nut family? I used an applicator bottle and made sure not to go overboard. I just added a couple of drops to the front, back, and sides.  I got all of the oil put now. I’ll just stick to that rose water spray I have been using. That seems safe and hasn’t caused me any issues.  That what I get for getting to caught up in loc YouTube videos! Lol


Some oils make me itch too.  I don’t oil my scalp at all. Maybe some overspray from my spray mixture with vitamin e oil gets on there but I mostly spray it on my hair and it’s mixed with AVJ and rosewater.


----------



## mscocoface (Jun 26, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Some oils make me itch too.  I don’t oil my scalp at all. Maybe some overspray from my spray mixture with vitamin e oil gets on there but I mostly spray it on my hair and it’s mixed with AVJ and rosewater.



Almond oil is a major no no for me.  That stuff will make me scratch my scalp like crazy.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jun 26, 2019)

mscocoface said:


> Almond oil is a major no no for me.  That stuff will make me scratch my scalp like crazy.


I can only do jojoba oil close to my scalp. I don’t put any oil directly to my scalp. I’ve had success with jojoba oil to my fingers  and running through to my ends.
And I do a mix of vitamin e oil and rose water spray. That does touch the scalp but I haven’t had any issues.
Today is 7 month loc anniversary!! I did twist my roots instead of interlocking them and I do like how twisting helped de frizz my babies. I may continue on this path instead of interlocking. It went lots faster (3hours instead of 9).


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 26, 2019)

mscocoface said:


> Almond oil is a major no no for me.  That stuff will make me scratch my scalp like crazy.


I would have a severe allergic reaction.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jun 27, 2019)

I'm strongly considering getting locs. Did anyone start from a longer length? My loose natural hair is a little past waist length now. Also if anyone started from a longer length, how much shrinkage did you get in the beginning?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 27, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Today is 7 month loc anniversary!! I did twist my roots instead of interlocking them and I do like how twisting helped de frizz my babies. I may continue on this path instead of interlocking. It went lots faster (3hours instead of 9).



Congratulations on making it to 7 months!  Time is flying by....you'll be closing in on one year in no time.  What made you decide to retwist this time instead of interlock?  I'm just curious.  Can we see pics? 

I considered to retwist DS 2 instead of retighten at his last maintenance session but he was hollering even when I tried to do that.  So I said let me just continue interlocking.  Plus, I think with him interlocking helps it stay neat longer.

I'm still in the middle of my retightening.  I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday.  This time I sectioned my hair into 4 ponytails.  I hope to get most of it done today and then finish by Friday.  The front always takes a long time.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 27, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I'm strongly considering getting locs. Did anyone start from a longer length? My loose natural hair is a little past waist length now. Also if anyone started from a longer length, how much shrinkage did you get in the beginning?



Do it!!!!!  We'll be right here for you when you decide to pull up a chair and join us.  Your locks are going to be fire!!!

I think both times I started with about 14 inches of hair but if you're at  waist length, your hair is way longer than that.

I posted a couple videos of people who have started with longer hair throughout the thread.  Kinkystyles1980 is one.  The other was someone on IG.

Kinkystyles1980 seemed to have a lot of shrinkage, IMO.  But it's just something that comes with the territory with longer hair and the lock journey.

DXLYN did a video discussing that, I may have posted it also but I'm not sure.

I think with me, I had a lot of shrinkage in the beginning with my starters and I used to love wash days and rinses because it was so cool to look at my hair shrinking in the early stages.

With my SLs I feel like there wasn't much shrinkage at times, but I definitely had bunching due to my hair texture.

It's important to take lots of pics and video because I know for me, a lot of times it looks like my hair is the same day to day, but when I look at certain pics I can definitely see the progress and evolution.  Especially with this set.

Same for DS 2 and DS 1, especially on the days I towel rub his hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2019)

Ok I’m editing my initial post.
So I decided to just go for it and retouch my color.
Since I clarified my hair the other day, I just listed  my hair with some water and applied the color with my fingers, instead of the brush. My hair is processing now. Decided to turn up the heat and go more red!  I will rinse my hair with cool water and lightly shampoo with a moisturizing shampoo. I will just finger twist the frizz and separate my roots and keep it moving.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jun 27, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Do it!!!!!  We'll be right here for you when you decide to pull up a chair and join us.  Your locks are going to be fire!!!
> 
> I think both times I started with about 14 inches of hair but if you're at  waist length, your hair is way longer than that.
> 
> ...



Thanks! I just checked out Kinkystyles1980 and saw her video about her 7 year natural hair journey. She did seem to have a lot of shrinkage and I'm thinking my hair might shrink up to a similar length. I'm also thinking it might be better to start from braids instead of a two-strand twist because my hair unravels easily.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Thanks! I just checked out Kinkystyles1980 and saw her video about her 7 year natural hair journey. She did seem to have a lot of shrinkage and I'm thinking my hair might shrink up to a similar length. I'm also thinking it might be better to start from braids instead of a two-strand twist because my hair unravels easily.


I’m totally excited to see your hair. Please share pics when you decide how and when to cross over to the loced side.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2019)

Finished my hair, nothing came undone, or loosened. Yay! I feel alive again! Lol


----------



## prettywhitty (Jun 27, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations on making it to 7 months!  Time is flying by....you'll be closing in one one year in no time.  What made you decide to retwist this time instead of interlock?  I'm just curious.  Can we see pics?
> 
> I considered to retwist DS 2 instead of retighten at his last maintenance session but he was hollering even when I tried to do that.  So I said let me just continue interlocking.  Plus, I think with him interlocking helps it stay neat longer.
> 
> I'm still in the middle of my retightening.  I didn't get as far as I wanted to yesterday.  This time I sectioned my hair into 4 ponytails.  I hope to get most of it done today and then finish by Friday.  The front always takes a long time.


It’s been a bee in my bonnet to try a retwist. I had some bunching around month 5 to where my babies wouldn’t fit thru the interlock root.  I read a tip online where I could take a metal rat tail comb to stretch where the bunching occurred. 
I did that and it worked overall. I still have a few locs where I have an interlocked root and a bump where the twist used to be. 
So I had the idea that retwisting could smooth out my lumps and de frizz it a bit.  That worked really well! They already feel smoother. This time I used aloe Vera gel from Target. Next time I think I will use pure aloe Vera gel so I don’t have build up. 
Let me see if I can post a pic. I struggle with that lol.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> It’s been a bee in my bonnet to try a retwist. I had some bunching around month 5 to where my babies wouldn’t fit thru the interlock root.  I read a tip online where I could take a metal rat tail comb to stretch where the bunching occurred.
> I did that and it worked overall. I still have a few locs where I have an interlocked root and a bump where the twist used to be.
> So I had the idea that retwisting could smooth out my lumps and de frizz it a bit.  That worked really well! They already feel smoother. This time I used aloe Vera gel from Target. Next time I think I will use pure aloe Vera gel so I don’t have build up.
> Let me see if I can post a pic. I struggle with that lol.


Let me know how the pure aloe works. I may have to do a patch test.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jun 28, 2019)

I seriously need to wash my hair. I don't have it in me


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm still not finished.... just hit a dinner break like a drive-by so I could power up and get back to it.  I REFUSE to be still retightening my locks tomorrow.  ....Ya'll know I ain't about that 4 day retightening life unless I gotta be.  

I hope the rest goes fast but the way my hairline is set up.... I gotta take my time.
I already had one lock break off earlier (I save all of them so I can reattach later) and I accidentally interlocked two locks together when I got sidetracked on a phone call.  I tried to fix it and it was taking too long, so I just pinned those 2 locks together so I can do that last.

I'm still considering if I should combine some along the front sides.... I think it might be time.  I don't know why I'm so indecisive about this.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 29, 2019)

Retwisted my SOs locs last week for the first time. It was pretty fun and it was amazing how fast retwisting is compared to retightening. I plan on watching some more videos on palm rolling so I can get the technique down pat.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 29, 2019)

12 locks left....(technically 14 since I still have to fix my mistake) it's always the SAME 12.... I's tired, boss....

Oh and plus I have maybe 4-6 to combine.  I might do those tomorrow, along with correcting the mistake.  I don't think I can hang much longer.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jun 29, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Retwisted my SOs locs last week for the first time. It was pretty fun and it was amazing how fast retwisting is compared to retightening. I plan on watching some more videos on palm rolling so I can get the technique down pat.


What product did you use for retwisting?


----------



## Guinan (Jun 29, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Has anyone tried bondi bands? It's workout headbands that help absorb sweat. I've seen really good reviews on youtube from people w/ locs-that workout.
> 
> I'm ordering these colors.



I am not a happy camper with these headbands. The 1st one is great but the other two are VERY cheaply made and have a weird fabric. I'm very disappointed.

I am scheduled for my retwist in 3wks but I need/want to retwist sometime this weekend b/c I have to get my driver's licensed renewed. I dont want to put too much tension on my hair by retwisting too much.  I had retwusted my hair about 2wks ago but b/c of sweat my hair is super frizzy and my locs in the back are starting to marrying. I've been popping them. Is it safe to "pop" marrying locs on dry hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I am not a happy camper with these headbands. The 1st one is great but the other two are VERY cheaply made and have a weird fabric. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> I am scheduled for my retwist in 3wks but I need/want to retwist sometime this weekend b/c I have to get my driver's licensed renewed. I dont want to put too much tension on my hair by retwisting too much.  I had retwusted my hair about 2wks ago but b/c of sweat my hair is super frizzy and my locs in the back are starting to marrying. I've been popping them. Is it safe to "pop" marrying locs on dry hair?


No dry hair. Just mist them with some water.
Just wrap the frizz around the locs in the front for your picture so it can give a neater appearance. You don’t have to twist, but just wrap. Can you pin them in a little style in the front? Or pull the front into a ponytail?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> 12 locks left....(technically 14 since I still have to fix my mistake) it's always the SAME 12.... I's tired, boss....
> 
> Oh and plus I have maybe 4-6 to combine.  I might do those tomorrow, along with correcting the mistake.  I don't think I can hang much longer.


Did you finish?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 29, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Did you finish?



I did....I finished around 3:30 this morning.  Of course my son woke up in the middle of it so he was awake while I was trying to finish up.  I went to bed around 4:30.  Today I went ahead and combined all the locks I wanted to combine on the left side around my hairline, which was only 4 locks.  I attempted to try wrapping some of the shed hairs I have been collecting around them so they can match the rest of my hair and not look like twists.  

That led me to try reattaching some of the ones that broke off, but I need to watch more YouTube videos about that because I don't quite have the hang of it yet.  
I put some beads in my hair.  Most of them were old but one of them is new.

I'm actually surprised that those beads even fit on some of my locks, but they are smaller beads so I wear them on the smaller locks that don't have fat ends.
I'll come back and post some pics later.  I'm definitely feeling more sleepy as the evening goes on.  I suspect that as soon as my kids go to sleep tonight I'm gonna crash.

On a side note, I spoke to my sister this morning.  She sent me a couple pics because she was trying to decide on a cut and some color.  I gave her my recs.  Then she sent me a pic of herself after she was fresh out the shop.  I was joking with her and said, "I guess you just said *** them locks right now."     She said "*** hair....it's too hot."   

She had just cut and colored her hair shortly after her birthday and now she has gone even shorter.  I love it.  After that, I asked her opinion on the color I wanted for my hair and she said she loved it....She said I should definitely leave the color to a professional and not try to do it on my own.  So I may be going with her the next time she goes to her stylist.  She said she goes every two weeks and can book both appointments for us and take me with her if I let her know soon.   I told her I could get a sitter and we could do a fun sister outing and hit the barber shop and then do lunch or something else.   I'm excited!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I did....I finished around 3:30 this morning.  Of course my son woke up in the middle of it so he was awake while I was trying to finish up.  I went to bed around 4:30.  Today I went ahead and combined all the locks I wanted to combine on the left side around my hairline, which was only 4 locks.  I attempted to try wrapping some of the shed hairs I have been collecting around them so they can match the rest of my hair and not look like twists.
> 
> That led me to try reattaching some of the ones that broke off, but I need to watch more YouTube videos about that because I don't quite have the hang of it yet.
> I put some beads in my hair.  Most of them were old but one of them is new.
> ...


Kids stay waking up or trying to stay up when you are busy doing something! Lol 
I’m excited about your color!! Did you use a tiny crochet hook to reattach and or combine?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 29, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Kids stay waking up or trying to stay up when you are busy doing something! Lol
> I’m excited about your color!! Did you use a tiny crochet hook to reattach and or combine?



I bought a kit from Amazon a while back that has 2 in there, along with the beads and other adornments for locks.

I two-strand twisted the locks together to combine.  I don't like interlocking to combine because I don't like having 2-headed dragons until they merge together, or having to cut one of the heads off later.

The ones on the left definitely look like twists compared to the surrounding locks, so I plan to wrap the shed hairs I've been saving around those so they can match better while they continue to form.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jun 29, 2019)

My headbands were delivered today.   I love all of the colors and prints I chose.  The other ones are still waiting in my cart.  I will try to order one last time before I allow customer service to intervene.

It looks like all of them are still available, so that's a good sign.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 1, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I am not a happy camper with these headbands. The 1st one is great but the other two are VERY cheaply made and have a weird fabric. I'm very disappointed.
> 
> I am scheduled for my retwist in 3wks but I need/want to retwist sometime this weekend b/c I have to get my driver's licensed renewed. I dont want to put too much tension on my hair by retwisting too much.  I had retwusted my hair about 2wks ago but b/c of sweat my hair is super frizzy and my locs in the back are starting to marrying. I've been popping them. Is it safe to "pop" marrying locs on dry hair?



I semi compromised, I washed and retwisted the front. I'm really proud of myself b/c this was the 1st time I washed my hair by myself since having locs (that's 7mths!). It felt soooooo good to be able to wash my hair on my own-to be able to feel my scalp and use my own shampoo. I realize my locs are more formed than I thought. It was super easy to part & retwist. My next goal is to be able to wash and retwist my entire head. I was scarred that after I washed my hair I would have one big loc or I wouldn't be able to find the parts. If my b-day wasn't coming up, I would just cancel my loc appt-since I feel confident that I can start washing and retwisting on my own.

To wash the front of my hair, I split the front into 2 pigtails. I used dr. Bronners lavender hemp soap. After I washed each section, I put them back in pigtails. I then took down one pigtail at a time and separated the locs and applied oil on the scalp after I separated them. I learned that from my loctician-that's the way she does my hair before retwisting.

The pics below are during/after I washed the sections. I'll upload pics tommorow once my hair dries. I'm keeping the clips in and letting it air dry overnight-since I don't have a standing dryer.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 2, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> What product did you use for retwisting?



We used this product.
ETA: Correction it was this product


----------



## Platinum (Jul 2, 2019)

I'm thinking about retwisting this week. I'm not sure if I want to do it myself or just go to the loctician again.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 2, 2019)

Since I switched consultants I have really been enjoying this journey so much better now!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 2, 2019)

some of my locs are budding!


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 2, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I semi compromised, I washed and retwisted the front. I'm really proud of myself b/c this was the 1st time I washed my hair by myself since having locs (that's 7mths!). It felt soooooo good to be able to wash my hair on my own-to be able to feel my scalp and use my own shampoo. I realize my locs are more formed than I thought. It was super easy to part & retwist. My next goal is to be able to wash and retwist my entire head. I was scarred that after I washed my hair I would have one big loc or I wouldn't be able to find the parts. If my b-day wasn't coming up, I would just cancel my loc appt-since I feel confident that I can start washing and retwisting on my own.
> 
> To wash the front of my hair, I split the front into 2 pigtails. I used dr. Bronners lavender hemp soap. After I washed each section, I put them back in pigtails. I then took down one pigtail at a time and separated the locs and applied oil on the scalp after I separated them. I learned that from my loctician-that's the way she does my hair before retwisting.
> 
> The pics below are during/after I washed the sections. I'll upload pics tommorow once my hair dries. I'm keeping the clips in and letting it air dry overnight-since I don't have a standing dryer.


Looking good over there! I have the same Dr. Bronners but haven’t tried as shampoo. How do you like it? Do you dilute when you shampoo with it?


----------



## Guinan (Jul 2, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Looking good over there! I have the same Dr. Bronners but haven’t tried as shampoo. How do you like it? Do you dilute when you shampoo with it?



I like it a lot. It got my hair super clean. I think its great if you have a lot of build-up; which I did. No, I didn't dilute it since I rinsed my hair thoroughly with water prior to applying the shampoo


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 3, 2019)

Washed my hair with DE Oat Protein. Sprayed CON leave-in, finger twisted the fuzzies and that it! Lol  coloring my hair black soon.i love the colors, but I’m job hunting, so gotta chill on the fun colors for now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2019)

I colored my hair today and washed with DE honey creme. Sprayed CON leave-in, and DE hydrience mist.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2019)

Retwisting my locs and I’m running low on clips!! I will be picking up 4-5 more packs or at least 2-3 that come in 100. I’m grabbing and twisting as I go. I’m not using the rattail comb to part either. I got locs to make my hair routine as simple as possible. That’s where I’m at right now in life.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 5, 2019)

Finally finished retwisting my hair this morning. I used the clips in the back from the locs that were dry. I officially retwisted my hair, since I wanted to make sure my locs are shaping into the form I want.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 5, 2019)

Washed my hair with Dr. Bronners Lavender scent. After washing I put I. Dome jojoba oil at the roots and then sprayed my hair with my rose water/vitamin e oil mix. My hair is very soft. 
I watched several videos with Yannie the Locologist and realized that I was doing some things wrong if I wanted my hair to lock, such as using conditioner. I didn’t realize conditioner could potentially cause buildup in locs over time. I’ve always associated conditioner with softness. So it was odd to me to not use it. But I’m still finding softness and now I’m hoping I won’t have buildup. 
I am going to pick up some clips and retwist next week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey ladies! Ya’ll quiet and this


prettywhitty said:


> Washed my hair with Dr. Bronners Lavender scent. After washing I put I. Dome jojoba oil at the roots and then sprayed my hair with my rose water/vitamin e oil mix. My hair is very soft.
> I watched several videos with Yannie the Locologist and realized that I was doing some things wrong if I wanted my hair to lock, such as using conditioner. I didn’t realize conditioner could potentially cause buildup in locs over time. I’ve always associated conditioner with softness. So it was odd to me to not use it. But I’m still finding softness and now I’m hoping I won’t have buildup.
> I am going to pick up some clips and retwist next week.


you can use conditioner, just make sure rinse it out well. I use a leave-in right now, but once I make it to the mature stage, I’ll use a rinse out conditioner,


----------



## Guinan (Jul 6, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Hey ladies! Ya’ll quiet and this
> 
> you can use conditioner, just make sure rinse it out well. I use a leave-in right now, but once I make it to the mature stage, I’ll use a rinse out conditioner,



What leave-in do you use? I want to find a liquid leave-in. I love Kinky curly but I don't want to use it yet since my locs aren't mature.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 6, 2019)

Guinan said:


> What leave-in do you use? I want to find a liquid leave-in. I love Kinky curly but I don't want to use it yet since my locs aren't mature.


I use Creme of Nature Strength and Shine Argan Oil spray and Design Essentials leave-in spray.

I only use watery leave-ins. I spray after I have washed my hair. I don’t use it daily. I use some rose water spray I bought. I plan on getting some Oyin Handmade Juices and Berries or Greg Juice for daily use.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 6, 2019)

I find that washing my hair weekly is best for me. I might go 2 weeks just to hold this retwist in place for loc shaping purposes.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 6, 2019)

I usually wear my hair down after a retightening, but I've been wearing my hair up all week and rocking a few of my new headbands.  I love them!  I've gotten a couple compliments, too. 

I plan on washing my hair soon since I have been covering it in the shower all week to keep my hair neat.  But it's been covered 90% of the time, so...*Ye Shrug* 

Next week will be my week of wearing my hair down.  I need to make some more sulfur oil so I can oil my scalp after my wash.  I think I might also do a tea rinse... I'm feeling adventurous today. 

I also plan on reordering more castor oil  since I've been out for a while but I keep getting sidetracked.  I'm feeling some type of way that it looks like the rosewater I want is not available so I have to pick something else. 

One day I will make my own but right now, I'm not about that life.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2019)

I finally have enough hair to ponytail when I work out. I sweat like a beast and it’s not a good look!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I find that washing my hair weekly is best for me. I might go 2 weeks just to hold this retwist in place for loc shaping purposes.


I wash and condition my hair weekly, two weeks at most. I use DE products.  I’ve been told that washing as often as I do can lead to thinning locs. I just can’t go weeks without washing.  I do palm roll and clip when I wash. I also sit under a hooded dryer.  I’m still figuring this loc game out but so far so good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 6, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I wash and condition my hair weekly, two weeks at most. I use DE products.  I’ve been told that washing as often as I do can lead to thinning locs. I just can’t go weeks without washing.  I do palm roll and clip when I wash. I also sit under a hooded dryer.  I’m still figuring this loc game out but so far so good.


Yeah do what works for your hair. I know over twisting can cause thinning locs, but the washing is a new one for me. I can’t wait to palm roll! Sounds like you are doing everything right!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Yeah do what works for your hair. I know over twisting can cause thinning locs, but the washing is a new one for me. I can’t wait to palm roll! Sounds like you are doing everything right!


Thanks, I’m a work in progress.


----------



## simplycee (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey peeps! I have been low, low maintenance since my retightening a couple weeks ago so nothing to report. No twistouts, braidouts, buns, updos... nada! Just shake and go. My hair is trying to lock but I still gotta b&b.   If it was mostly locked in one area she would say I only had to b&b sections but I literally have a blend of locs that are locking and others that aren’t even close because the hair is so soft. I’m certain I’ll be doing this until my 2nd loc anniversary. 

In other news....I am going to Jamaica for a week next month and I need to figure out how to braid up this hair so I can swim. I’m thinking a style with cornrows when I swim because I don’t want to wear a swim cap. I did a few test cornrows going straight back. was not a good look. I need style ideas to practice because it was a mess. They were so big.. ....probably because my hair is so thick. Maybe cornrows up into a bun?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 7, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I finally have enough hair to ponytail when I work out. I sweat like a beast and it’s not a good look!



Yay!!!!  Congrats on reaching the ponytail milestone!  Now just think of all the new styles you will be able to create.  Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!!  Congrats on reaching the ponytail milestone!  Now just think of all the new styles you will be able to create.  Woo hoo!!!!


Thanks, but I’m still style-challenged.  This just lets me extend my retwists. Working out was a problem because my unloced hair would untwist and get fuzzy with the sweat. I’m not at style stage yet but I’ll get there.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 7, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I wash and condition my hair weekly, two weeks at most. I use DE products.  I’ve been told that washing as often as I do can lead to thinning locs. I just can’t go weeks without washing.  I do palm roll and clip when I wash. I also sit under a hooded dryer.  I’m still figuring this loc game out but so far so good.





Evolving78 said:


> Yeah do what works for your hair. I know over twisting can cause thinning locs, but the washing is a new one for me. I can’t wait to palm roll! Sounds like you are doing everything right!



I agree-each head is different. I was watching loc videos on utube and utuber keisha charmaine std that she washed and retwisted her hair every 2 weeks for the 1st 2yrs of having her locs. Her hair is still nice and thick and her hairline is intact.

I'm thinking of going that route since I will be maintaining my own locs. The reason being b/c I usually go months w/o washing and retwisting the back of my locs. The back of my locs were SO matted when I went to pop them it was difficult and I couldn't really tell which loose hairs belonged to what loc. When retwisting I just have to make sure I don't retwist too tight.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 7, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I finally have enough hair to ponytail when I work out. I sweat like a beast and it’s not a good look!



I'm sooooo jealous. That's a huge milestone! Congrats.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I agree-each head is different. I was watching loc videos on utube and utuber keisha charmaine std that she washed and retwisted her hair every 2 weeks for the 1st 2yrs of having her locs. Her hair is still nice and thick and her hairline is intact.
> 
> I'm thinking of going that route since I will be maintaining my own locs. The reason being b/c I usually go months w/o washing and retwisting the back of my locs. The back of my locs were SO matted when I went to pop them it was difficult and I couldn't really tell which loose hairs belonged to what loc. When retwisting I just have to make sure I don't retwist too tight.


I got my locs established by a loctician but I have done all the maintenance.  It has been a learning experience palm rolling my hair. The first wash was using a mesh cap at 6 weeks. After that, I washed with no cap because my hair wants to loc. I use clips but I pin each loc vertically at the root along the length of the loc so that it can loosen naturally as it dries.  One clip per loc.  The horizontal bar at the end of the clip keeps the loc in place. The whole process keeps me from ever having that scalpy, freshly retwisted look.  I guess because of the frequency, I don’t have any matting with my unloced hair. I’m positive I would if I let it do what it do because of the texture of my hair.  Good luck and keep us posted on your regimen. Until you mentioned her, I hadn’t found anyone who had one anywhere close to mine.  Thanks for that, I will check her out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 10, 2019)

I want to wet my hair in the shower so bad... It’s hot! But I will wait..


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 10, 2019)

I was supposed to be wearing my hair down this week, but I ended up doing one of my half-up, half-down styles.  Today I used a scarf to cinch the 2 ponytails closer together.  When I wake up in the morning my ponytails end up on the side... So I think I might be doing another side ponytail type of style soon.

I also attempted to go ahead and interlock the base of DS 1's locks the other day.  He put up a lot of resistance and moves every time I touch his hair now.  So I am at an impasse.  I also combined a couple of them.  It was mainly some of the ones on the very bottom back rows that were still sections or strands of loose hair.

He also doesn't seem to want me to take the clips out of his hair.  I have attempted yesterday and today.  Everytime I remove them he asks for them to be back in his hair.  So there's that.  .

I kind of wanted to combine all of his locks but now I don't know.  One struggle at a time. 

ETA: still haven't retightened DS 2's locks.  I might continue to wait until he's 12 weeks out to do his.  I want his locks to get thicker.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 11, 2019)

I love my sisterlocks and am enjoying my journey since switching consultants. But, I keep gettin this itch to want to combine my locs for some reason. A few years ago I was all about micro locs and even wished my sisterlocks were smaller. But recently I have fallen in love with thicker locs as well as the idea of palm rolling to maintain. If I do combine I know I don’t want them super big I was thinking about this size in the pics below. I’m not sure what to do or if this feeling will go away.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 11, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> I love my sisterlocks and am enjoying my journey since switching consultants. But, I keep gettin this itch to want to combine my locs for some reason. A few years ago I was all about micro locs and even wished my sisterlocks were smaller. But recently I have fallen in love with thicker locs as well as the idea of palm rolling to maintain. If I do combine I know I don’t want them super big I was thinking about this size in the pics below. I’m not sure what to do or if this feeling will go away.



I like them. I wonder how long it would take to palm roll them?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 11, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> I love my sisterlocks and am enjoying my journey since switching consultants. But, I keep gettin this itch to want to combine my locs for some reason. A few years ago I was all about micro locs and even wished my sisterlocks were smaller. But recently I have fallen in love with thicker locs as well as the idea of palm rolling to maintain. If I do combine I know I don’t want them super big I was thinking about this size in the pics below. I’m not sure what to do or if this feeling will go away.


That is a lovely size!


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 11, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I like them. I wonder how long it would take to palm roll them?





Evolving78 said:


> That is a lovely size!


I wonder how long it takes to palm roll them too! I know Kaya goes back and forth between palm rolling and interlocking. I like how they aren’t too big or too small.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 12, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Hey peeps! I have been low, low maintenance since my retightening a couple weeks ago so nothing to report. No twistouts, braidouts, buns, updos... nada! Just shake and go. My hair is trying to lock but I still gotta b&b.   If it was mostly locked in one area she would say I only had to b&b sections but I literally have a blend of locs that are locking and others that aren’t even close because the hair is so soft. I’m certain I’ll be doing this until my 2nd loc anniversary.
> 
> In other news....I am going to Jamaica for a week next month and I need to figure out how to braid up this hair so I can swim. I’m thinking a style with cornrows when I swim because I don’t want to wear a swim cap. I did a few test cornrows going straight back. was not a good look. I need style ideas to practice because it was a mess. They were so big.. ....probably because my hair is so thick. Maybe cornrows up into a bun?



Yeah, cornrows (and even flat twists, etc) can be hard to keep uniform and small.  You (general you) have to make very small parts and sections to accommodate all your hair, especially when it's very thick.  When you have fewer sections it just makes your hair look even thicker and the braids will be bigger also, if that makes sense.

Cornrows up into a bun seems like it would be a nice style to last you through your vacation and several different activities.


----------



## simplycee (Jul 12, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yeah, cornrows (and even flat twists, etc) can be hard to keep uniform and small.  You (general you) have to make very small parts and sections to accommodate all your hair, especially when it's very thick.  When you have fewer sections it just makes your hair look even thicker and the braids will be bigger also, if that makes sense.
> 
> Cornrows up into a bun seems like it would be a nice style to last you through your vacation and several different activities.



I’m going to try it this weekend.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 12, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> I love my sisterlocks and am enjoying my journey since switching consultants. But, I keep gettin this itch to want to combine my locs for some reason. A few years ago I was all about micro locs and even wished my sisterlocks were smaller. But recently I have fallen in love with thicker locs as well as the idea of palm rolling to maintain. If I do combine I know I don’t want them super big I was thinking about this size in the pics below. I’m not sure what to do or if this feeling will go away.


This is the size I’m hoping mine will be once they mature. Small but not too small.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 13, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I was supposed to be wearing my hair down this week, but I ended up doing one of my half-up, half-down styles.  Today I used a scarf to cinch the 2 ponytails closer together.  When I wake up in the morning my ponytails end up on the side... So I think I might be doing another side ponytail type of style soon.
> 
> I also attempted to go ahead and interlock the base of DS 1's locks the other day.  He put up a lot of resistance and moves every time I touch his hair now.  So I am at an impasse.  I also combined a couple of them.  It was mainly some of the ones on the very bottom back rows that were still sections or strands of loose hair.
> 
> ...


Girl, you’ve got your hands full!  I don’t know how you do it. It’s all I can do to take care of my own head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 13, 2019)

I rinsed my hair yesterday and my color is still intact. My hair thanked me for it too! Gotta make sure I water my plant! I still haven’t bought any clips.. I’ll do it soon. I know I have an interview coming soon! I can feel it. I gotta have my hair on point for my new position I’m calling into existence!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 14, 2019)

So, I was planning to get locs installed in October or November, but it may be happening even sooner than that...I just found out my hairdresser is moving to another state in a month and a half and I don't trust anyone else to do my hair/install weaves on a normal basis...I guess it's a sign to make the leap. 

I'm planning to fly out to Houston to have Damian Walter start my locs and then finding a local loctitian to maintain and re-twist them in the beginning phases. I want them to be started from comb coils because I love how cylindrical locs started from comb coils look as opposed to twists or braids.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 14, 2019)

Two months loc’ed!! The babies are budding!! Think I will wash my hair today, or some time this week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 15, 2019)

Washed my hair today with Essations Shampoo and sprayed my locs with DE leave-in.  My locs are back to sticking straight up, but I don’t mind.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 17, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Two months loc’ed!! The babies are budding!! Think I will wash my hair today, or some time this week.



It's been 2 months already??? Where is the time going???


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 18, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> It's been 2 months already??? Where is the time going???


I’m so glad my hair isn’t unraveling! Lol I finally broke down and bought some more hair clips and I found some in my roller bag.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 18, 2019)

I washed my hair again with DE Oat Protein today and spray DE leave-in. Separated my locs and kept it moving as usual. I may twist my hair next week.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 18, 2019)

I think I have crossed over into another stage in my loc journey. My locs don’t shrink anymore and I have blunt ends in a lot of them.  I don’t know which stage this is, I don’t think there is a name for it but I’m liking it.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 19, 2019)

Found an inexpensive oil from Trader Joe's to use in my hair.  at least for the summer ($3.99) . I love it. The first ingredient is coconut oil so I probably won't use it once the weather starts to get cooler .


----------



## Guinan (Jul 19, 2019)

Frizzy frizz!! I feel like I just retwisted my hair. Tomorrow is my loc appt. I'm getting a wash, retwist and style. I'm super excited b/c this is my 1st time getting a style.

This will be my last appt b/c I plan to maintain my locs myself. I'm excited and nervous about self-maintaining. The front I can do, but the back makes me nervous. I have to remember patience. I feel that since going to the salon, there has been a disconnect between me and my hair. A couple of weeks ago was the 1st time I washed my hair myself since I started locs.

Pics below is the before


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 19, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Frizzy frizz!! I feel like I just retwisted my hair. Tomorrow is my loc appt. I'm getting a wash, retwist and style. I'm super excited b/c this is my 1st time getting a style.
> 
> This will be my last appt b/c I plan to maintain my locs myself. I'm excited and nervous about self-maintaining. The front I can do, but the back makes me nervous. I have to remember patience. I feel that since going to the salon, there has been a disconnect between me and my hair. A couple of weeks ago was the 1st time I washed my hair myself since I started locs.
> 
> Pics below is the before


You'll be fine. It's really hard to mess up a retwist on established locs. You're far enough in to where it should be relatively easy. Use a mirror and go row by row. You got this.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 19, 2019)

I got a retwist on Tuesday. Haven't seen my scalp since late April (my last retwist) thanks to summer and frizz every one is saying that my hair grew a lot and I can finally tell esp with how it hangs in the front. Most of my length was situated in the back.

 I think I'm at the stage now where I will now see some length after every appointment. Excuse my face I was tired AF.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Frizzy frizz!! I feel like I just retwisted my hair. Tomorrow is my loc appt. I'm getting a wash, retwist and style. I'm super excited b/c this is my 1st time getting a style.
> 
> This will be my last appt b/c I plan to maintain my locs myself. I'm excited and nervous about self-maintaining. The front I can do, but the back makes me nervous. I have to remember patience. I feel that since going to the salon, there has been a disconnect between me and my hair. A couple of weeks ago was the 1st time I washed my hair myself since I started locs.
> 
> Pics below is the before


I love your frizz!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2019)

@BillsBackerz67 
You are sexy as heck!! Love your hair!!
Ya’ll retwisting and getting styles up in here, and I’m happy I finally bought some clips! Lol I’m too early in the game to be this lazy!!


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 19, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I think I have crossed over into another stage in my loc journey. My locs don’t shrink anymore and I have blunt ends in a lot of them.  I don’t know which stage this is, I don’t think there is a name for it but I’m liking it.


Do your locs look more loc like? I hope that makes sense. I looked like I had twists forever but now the look more like locs. The shrinkage for me has stopped overall.
I keep thinking my gray hair is lint in my locs. I’m putting in color in December. Dyeing it black.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Do your locs look more loc like? I hope that makes sense. I looked like I had twists forever but now the look more like locs. The shrinkage for me has stopped overall.
> I keep thinking my gray hair is lint in my locs. I’m putting in color in December. Dyeing it black.


I think they look like locs now. I started with comb coils so I didn’t have a pattern other than the coil and I no longer see the coils. I don’t really care about the gray. I can’t tell if I have any lint, maybe the gray is hiding it


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2019)

I’m 8 months loced!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2019)

@Cattypus1 
Wow! Your hair looks so good! You out here with a fresh retwist too?!?  Lol 
I had some products in my hand, but put them right back.. one of them, I had no business picking up in the first place!  Did you use the Loc n Curl?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @Cattypus1
> Wow! Your hair looks so good! You out here with a fresh retwist too?!?  Lol
> I had some products in my hand, but put them right back.. one of them, I had no business picking up in the first place!  Did you use the Loc n Curl?


Thank you. It’s about a week old and I did use the loc n curl.  I love that stuff. I’m going to repurchase. I’m just mad that I can’t find something on the ground that I like as much.  What products were you looking at?


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 19, 2019)

^^^ @Cattypus1 your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> ^^^ @Cattypus1 your hair is beautiful!!


Aw...thank you. You’re very sweet.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 19, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you. It’s about a week old and I did use the loc n curl.  I love that stuff. I’m going to repurchase. I’m just mad that I can’t find something on the ground that I like as much.  What products were you looking at?


African pride twist and loc gel and some spray from Hawaiian Silky. I may get that spray but that gel is a no-no for me. It has coconut oil in it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> African pride twist and loc gel and some spray from Hawaiian Silky. I may get that spray but that gel is a no-no for me. It has coconut oil in it.


The only gel I’m not afraid to use is the Design Essentials gel. I only use it on the locs around my edges, not that I’m going for slayed edges because I’m just too frizzy for that.  I’m still using the AVJ, vitamin E and rosewater mix as a spray.  I’ve added some EVOO to it, too.  I was spraying the entire length and scalp but I’m experimenting with spraying just my ends and most of the length nightly and spraying my scalp about every 3rd day or so.  I cover with a satin bonnet and go to bed.  I love the DE line of products.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 19, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Found an inexpensive oil from Trader Joe's to use in my hair.  at least for the summer ($3.99) . I love it. The first ingredient is coconut oil so I probably won't use it once the weather starts to get cooler .
> View attachment 449273
> 
> View attachment 449271



Looks like a good oil...pretty good ingredients, too!  Let us know how your hair responds to it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 19, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m 8 months loced!
> View attachment 449289 View attachment 449291 View attachment 449293 View attachment 449295



Your hair looks sooooo good!!!!!  They have thickened up nicely and your ends are sealed.  You pretty much can coast now.  



BillsBackerz67 said:


> I got a retwist on Tuesday. Haven't seen my scalp since late April (my last retwist) thanks to summer and frizz every one is saying that my hair grew a lot and I can finally tell esp with how it hangs in the front. Most of my length was situated in the back.
> 
> I think I'm at the stage now where I will now see some length after every appointment. Excuse my face I was tired AF.
> 
> View attachment 449285



Tired AF but still beautiful and working it!  Your hair looks amazing!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 19, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Frizzy frizz!! I feel like I just retwisted my hair. Tomorrow is my loc appt. I'm getting a wash, retwist and style. I'm super excited b/c this is my 1st time getting a style.
> 
> This will be my last appt b/c I plan to maintain my locs myself. I'm excited and nervous about self-maintaining. The front I can do, but the back makes me nervous. I have to remember patience. I feel that since going to the salon, there has been a disconnect between me and my hair. A couple of weeks ago was the 1st time I washed my hair myself since I started locs.
> 
> Pics below is the before



Your hair is looking good, too!  Ya'll better do it!!!!  In here with all this progress and stuff!  I'm so happy for everyone!




BillsBackerz67 said:


> You'll be fine. It's really hard to mess up a retwist on established locs. You're far enough in to where it should be relatively easy. Use a mirror and go row by row. You got this.



@Guinan I agree with this advice.  You will be fine and do a great job.  You might be a little anxious, but just be calm and patient and take deep breaths in the beginning.  I will also say that what helps me with the back of my hair, especially figuring out which loose hairs go back where, is taking pictures of the back of my head so I could figure it out.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Can I just say that you ladies are AWESOME!  So encouraging and positive. Thank you all for making this journey so cool!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> African pride twist and loc gel and some spray from Hawaiian Silky. I may get that spray but that gel is a no-no for me. It has coconut oil in it.


Coconut oil is a HUGE no-no for me.  I was doing the most with oils when I first went natural.  Everybody was touting the benefit of it and that natural curls would thrive with it.  I had no idea that I would have an allergic reaction to coconut oil.  It made me itch like crazy especially at the nape.  Someone on YouTube mentioned the itch and I had a WOW moment. The itch went away immediately after I stopped using it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 20, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Coconut oil is a HUGE no-no for me.  I was doing the most with oils when I first went natural.  Everybody was touting the benefit of it and that natural curls would thrive with it.  I had no idea that I would have an allergic reaction to coconut oil.  It made me itch like crazy especially at the nape.  Someone on YouTube mentioned the itch and I had a WOW moment. The itch went away immediately after I stopped using it.


Yes I’m allergic to coconuts and tree nuts. I didn’t have a problem before, but all of a sudden I couldn’t eat, drink, or use anything. That stuff was causing me to lose my hair. I had scalp rashes and patches of hair loss. I also started developing rashes and hives all over my body, then when I would eat things, my throat started to feel weird. I gave so many products away. 
So all of this stuff on the market isn’t suitable for me anymore.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 20, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Yes I’m allergic to coconuts and tree nuts. I didn’t have a problem before, but all of a sudden I couldn’t eat, drink, or use anything. That stuff was causing me to lose my hair. I had scalp rashes and patches of hair loss. I also started developing rashes and hives all over my body, then when I would eat things, my throat started to feel weird. I gave so many products away.
> So all of this stuff on the market isn’t suitable for me anymore.


Wow, that sucks. Glad you figured out what it was.  They are putting coconut oil in everything. Maybe it’s a quantity thing and we’re just overloaded.  They say we can develop allergies as we age. I guess it’s all a part of the process.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 21, 2019)

So I got my hair done yesterday with a style. It looked really good. Everyone loved it. However, it was REALLY tight. My loctician asked me if it was too tight. I said no because at the time it didn't feel too tight and she was half way done. When she was done and I went to turn it felt like my hair was being ripped from the scalp; especially the back row of locs. The skin on my necked was actually raised when I touched it.

Later on, I went out for my bday, had a couple of drinks and my scalp still felt tight. When I tried to go to sleep, all I felt was my head pounding. I took 3 Aleve and my head was still pounding. So I decided to take the style down. She used a rubber band to close the style. But she also mentioned string-my loctician std that the salon doesn't use bobby bins only string. So I felt around and what I thought was string was a loc. So I accidentally cut a loc off. I'm going to save it and either have her reattach it or combine it with another loc. I have to wait until it grows in because I cut it down to the scalp. Its a little loc in the back and you can't tell that a loc is missing; in fact I had the hardest time finding the spot that I cut it from because I have so many locs. 

As soon as I took down the style, my head still hurt-probably from the alcohol-but the pounding was gone and I was able to go to sleep.

I will try the style again but def when my hair is longer.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 21, 2019)

Guinan said:


> So I got my hair done yesterday with a style. It looked really good. Everyone loved it. However, it was REALLY tight. My loctician asked me if it was too tight. I said no because at the time it didn't feel too tight and she was half way done. When she was done and I went to turn it felt like my hair was being ripped from the scalp; especially the back row of locs. The skin on my necked was actually raised when I touched it.
> 
> Later on, I went out for my bday, had a couple of drinks and my scalp still felt tight. When I tried to go to sleep, all I felt was my head pounding. I took 3 Aleve and my head was still pounding. So I decided to take the style down. She used a rubber band to close the style. But she also mentioned string-my loctician std that the salon doesn't use bobby bins only string. So I felt around and what I thought was string was a loc. So I accidentally cut a loc off. I'm going to save it and either have her reattach it or combine it with another loc. I have to wait until it grows in because I cut it down to the scalp. Its a little loc in the back and you can't tell that a loc is missing; in fact I had the hardest time finding the spot that I cut it from because I have so many locs.
> 
> ...


That style was super cute and it sucks that you cut one of your locs. Good thing you have a lot of locs.  Someone I know who has locs recommended that I get a style to avoid over manipulating my hair by washing and retwisting every 1-2 weeks. Your experience is exactly what I’m afraid of.  I still think my hair is way too short to pull into a style without over tightening So I’m a loose-loc girl until I can do a loose pony.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 21, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I got a retwist on Tuesday. Haven't seen my scalp since late April (my last retwist) thanks to summer and frizz every one is saying that my hair grew a lot and I can finally tell esp with how it hangs in the front. Most of my length was situated in the back.
> 
> I think I'm at the stage now where I will now see some length after every appointment. Excuse my face I was tired AF.
> 
> View attachment 449285



Your locs are GOALS. I love the thickness of them! 

So, I tried for a week to get in touch with Damian Walter to schedule an appointment and couldn't get ahold of anyone. I did find another loctician here in LA and scheduled an appointment with him. 

I'm scheduled for September 21! I'm so excited! But also a tiny bit nervous for the beginning stages. I really don't like how I look with short hair and I know my hair is going to draw up a lot. I guess I'll be fine if they're at least shoulder-length to start. 

I'm going to have them started with comb coils (tentatively, still need to go for the initial consult).


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 22, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Your locs are GOALS. I love the thickness of them!
> 
> So, I tried for a week to get in touch with Damian Walter to schedule an appointment and couldn't get ahold of anyone. I did find another loctician here in LA and scheduled an appointment with him.
> 
> ...



Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you! September will be here before you know it.  And yes, with your length and the method you prefer to start them, your hair will draw up a lot.   However, shoulder length sounds about right for the amount of shrinkage you will experience throughout the locking process.

But I can't wait to see it.... you're going to look so pretty, Queen!


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 22, 2019)

8 months in by Saturday. Just finished a retightening. I think that my hair has stopped shrinking. Loose I was BSL when stretched. Now it’s just at shoulder length. I’m still fairly minimal with styles. It’s either the top half is pulled back for work, it’s loose, or I’m wearing an oversized headband when working out. 
I’m pleased with my rose water and vitamin e oil spray. My hair feels really soft.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 22, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> 8 months in by Saturday. Just finished a retightening. I think that my hair has stopped shrinking. Loose I was BSL when stretched. Now it’s just at shoulder length. I’m still fairly minimal with styles. It’s either the top half is pulled back for work, it’s loose, or I’m wearing an oversized headband when working out.
> I’m pleased with my rose water and vitamin e oil spray. My hair feels really soft.


Yay! I forgot we were so close. My hair is much shorter than yours but I’m just about a week older.  I am having exactly the same experience as far as the shrinkage.   I want to see pics of your retwist, I love hair...period.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 23, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yay! I forgot we were so close. My hair is much shorter than yours but I’m just about a week older.  I am having exactly the same experience as far as the shrinkage.   I want to see pics of your retwist, I love hair...period.


I need tips on uploading pics. When I add them they go poof.


----------



## Guinan (Jul 23, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I need tips on uploading pics. When I add them they go poof.



You may have to resize them. In order for me to upload photos from my phone, i have to resize them first and then upload. I usually dont have issues uploading from my tablet.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jul 23, 2019)

Here's a couple of pics.  Feels like they just going to be frizzy forever lol.  Again I'm strongly contemplating retwisting instead of interlocking.  Everyone's hair looks so good!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I need tips on uploading pics. When I add them they go poof.


I agree with @Guinan. I always have to resize mine, not by a whole lot but it’s the only way I can get them to upload.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

@FlawedBeauty 
I love your golden fuzzies and your tats!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

I need to do some self care. I need to color my hair, retwist, and do something to my nails..  I used to make time for these things..  I’m might just get on with it today.  Why did taking care of myself become such a struggle? I won’t complain.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Here's a couple of pics.  Feels like they just going to be frizzy forever lol.  Again I'm strongly contemplating retwisting instead of interlocking.  Everyone's hair looks so good!!



Alright!!!!  I see you.  You better come through with the golden frizzy locks! I like your tattoos, too.  I didn't know you were tatted up!



Evolving78 said:


> I need to do some self care. I need to color my hair, retwist, and do something to my nails..  I used to make time for these things..  I’m might just get on with it today.  Why did taking care of myself become such a struggle? I won’t complain.



Yes, self care is so important!  But girl, what you talmbout????  I thought you just colored your hair and retwisted?  Every other post you tell us you did a wash, retwist and colored.  I'm so confused.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright!!!!  I see you.  You better come through with the golden frizzy locks! I like your tattoos, too.  I didn't know you were tatted up!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, self care is so important!  But girl, what you talmbout????  I thought you just colored your hair and retwisted?  Every other post you tell us you did a wash, retwist and colored.  I'm so confused.


Lol! I colored it the beginning of the month. I wash my hair 1-2 a week, so the semi permanent doesn’t last. I just separate my locs after I rinse or wash. But to sit down and do an actual retwist is mentally exhausting to me! Lol 
This will be my third time retwisting my hair. The first time, I ran out of clips.  The second time, I ran out of clips, but allowed the back and sides dry, to reuse the clips in the front. 

I have colored my hair 4 times.
I colored the day I started my locs
Changed it to red when the wine color faded
Changed it to black 
And now I’m retouching the black. 
My hair color fades like nobody’s business. 
I have to wash my hair, it makes me feel better!
I rinse my hair about 1-2x a week and use shampoo 1-2x a week.
I can’t keep a fresh retwist to save my life! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

and now I’m sitting here with this black rinse in my hair.. wondering when I’m going to rinse and wash my hair.. I’ll give myself another 30 mins. 
I will use a permanent hair color next time. Hopefully that will last a little longer.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jul 24, 2019)

Thank you! I've tatts everywhere. Not necessarily a lot of tats, but huge ones. 

I'm on a mission to not wet my hair for the next couple of weeks.  It's unnecessarily adding to the frizz.  I never cover my hair and shower everyday so it's constantly getting wet even if my head is not directly under the water.



shortycocoa said:


> Alright!!!!  I see you.  You better come through with the golden frizzy locks! I like your tattoos, too.  I didn't know you were tatted up!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, self care is so important!  But girl, what you talmbout????  I thought you just colored your hair and retwisted?  Every other post you tell us you did a wash, retwist and colored.  I'm so confused.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Thank you! I've tatts everywhere. Not necessarily a lot of tats, but huge ones.
> 
> I'm on a mission to not wet my hair for the next couple of weeks.  It's unnecessarily adding to the frizz.  I never cover my hair and shower everyday so it's constantly getting wet even if my head is not directly under the water.



Make it fly, sis....make it fly!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Lol! I colored it the beginning of the month. I wash my hair 1-2 a week, so the semi permanent doesn’t last. I just separate my locs after I rinse or wash. But to sit down and do an actual retwist is mentally exhausting to me! Lol
> This will be my third time retwisting my hair. The first time, I ran out of clips.  The second time, I ran out of clips, but allowed the back and sides dry, to reuse the clips in the front.
> 
> I have colored my hair 4 times.
> ...



Oh ok...thanks for clarifying.  That makes more sense now.  Guess what?  My sister booked our appointments with her barber for this Saturday, so if all goes according to plan, I should be getting my color then.  I'm so excited!  



Evolving78 said:


> and now I’m sitting here with this black rinse in my hair.. wondering when I’m going to rinse and wash my hair.. I’ll give myself another 30 mins.
> I will use a permanent hair color next time. Hopefully that will last a little longer.


What brand of rinses do you use?  Or does it change depending on what colors you want?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh ok...thanks for clarifying.  That makes more sense now.  Guess what?  My sister booked our appointments with her barber for this Saturday, so if all goes according to plan, I should be getting my color then.  I'm so excited!
> 
> 
> What brand of rinses do you use?  Or does it change depending on what colors you want?


Yes!! I’m excited for you! 
I use Adore for the vibrant fun colors and Adore  grey hair for black or brown. That comes in a purple bottle. Clairol is the best for grey hair in my opinion. (The beautiful collection/bronze colored bottles).


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Yes!! I’m excited for you!
> I use Adore for the vibrant fun colors and Adore  grey hair for black or brown. That comes in a purple bottle. Clairol is the best for grey hair in my opinion. (The beautiful collection/bronze colored bottles).



Oh ok ... I have heard that about the Miss Clairol for gray hair before.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

I’m running out of clips again!! Smh
I was being very frugal not buying that $5.99 pack.. lol so I guess I will get that pack. I think 100 comes within the pack? I even started putting two and three locs in a clip. I need to invest in enough clips, so I can count my locs to see exactly what I’m working with. I will count the clips used today to get a rough idea.

Ok I’m back from the store and got 92 clips total.. lol that’s terrible! I have never been frugal when it comes to hair products, but the way my bank account is set up.. lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

Somebody in the bss bought all of the rose water spray... I guess that is hot in the streets right now.. what are people using it for? I see nothing but men out here with dry locs.. there are some loc’ed women out here. Weave and wigs are still big this way. I saw some loc caps for long and short hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

I’ll just buy some CON leave-in and water it down in another bottle.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m running out of clips again!! Smh
> I was being very frugal not buying that $5.99 pack.. lol so I guess I will get that pack. I think 100 comes within the pack? I even started putting two and three locs in a clip. I need to invest in enough clips, so I can count my locs to see exactly what I’m working with. I will count the clips used today to get a rough idea.
> 
> Ok I’m back from the store and got 92 clips total.. lol that’s terrible! I have never been frugal when it comes to hair products, but the way my bank account is set up.. lol



I bought my clips from Amazon.  They're the single-pronged ones.  I don't "need" them to maintain my hair, but I like using them to clip my locks out of the way or section off certain locks that I need to correct, etc.  It helps a lot.  It's definitely quicker than using ponytail holders to section off hair, and sometimes all my locks won't fit in the ponytail holder.  So I also use the clips to keep them from falling out.

I don't remember how many were in the pack but it was a combo pack of small ones and large ones.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Somebody in the bss bought all of the rose water spray... I guess that is hot in the streets right now.. what are people using it for? I see nothing but men out here with dry locs.. there are some loc’ed women out here. Weave and wigs are still big this way. I saw some loc caps for long and short hair.



    Girl this whole post has me dying!!!!  Yes, it can be a huge pain when a product starts to become "trendy" because then it's harder to get or people start jacking up the prices.  I need to re-up on rosewater but I can't even find the brand I used to buy from Walmart online...for some reason they don't carry it anymore.  And I find it strange that it doesn't show up in the history of things I purchased, but everything else does.  I don't even want to use the rest of mine until I can find some more.  

I might just go ahead and buy some roses and distilled water and make my own.  I keep saying I am going to do it but it might be time.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

So, I looked at the calendar today and saw that DS 2 is 11 weeks post retightening, so I will go ahead and retighten his locks next week at 12 weeks, which is what I was pushing for.  He has a lot of new growth!  We'll see how this retightening for him goes next week, but I may continue to do his at 12-week intervals and mine at 8-week intervals. 

I am going to spray his locks today and oil his scalp, because I have been slipping with that.  I also need to spray DS 1's hair.  I won't be towel rubbing it today because I did it yesterday and then finished off with a light spray and then oil all over his locks.  I don't ever put oil on his scalp.  I do plan to get some Loc Lint Tint for his hair next month because his lint is SOOOO disrespectful.    

But then again, I don't know....before I drop that kind of money I might need to see if I can just use a regular black sharpie to color the lint black.  I know some people who had mature locks (elder stage) used to advise people with lint in their locks to do that back in the day.  I know he is not going to sit still for me to dye his hair and he will probably just get more lint in it so that would defeat the purpose.

I can't believe that in 2 days his locks (DS 2) will be 10 months old.  DS 1's locks will be 7 months old in a few days. 

I washed my hair today since I missed wash day last Saturday or Sunday...I always feel like a million dollars after I wash my hair.  I checked with my sister to make sure it was okay to wash my hair before the appointment and she said she would ask the barber.  The barber told her I could wash my hair before the appointment but it just needed to be completely dry when I come in for my color.

I told her that shouldn't be a problem because I had planned to wash it today.  I am getting ready to oil my scalp and then allow it to continue air drying.  I need to get back to washing it as soon as I lay DS 2 down for his naps because the last couple times I washed it, it was still kind of damp before going to bed.  I haven't had any mold or mildew issues, so that's good.  When I wake up my hair is super soft though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
We gotta make our own rose water now? Dis tew much! Lol
The product junkie in me and my wallet don’t get along anymore! I guess I’m cured? Lol 

Girl somebody was cuttin up at the bss. She was saying the guy in charge of the hair got her f’ed up because some hair color didn’t match? Idk. I was like, “let me get out of here because my black life matters”. There were so many new product lines! And they have this mannequin head that has holes in it for drying! I am so out the loop. I’m like I can buy this for my interview wig! Lol 

I got real tired when you started talking about you boys and retightening their hair.  You are the real MVP. I get anxiety when I have to detangle my daughter’s hair.. 

They have a tint for loc lint? It’s another world out there I don’t know nothing about...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 24, 2019)

I’m on a mission to find a product to replace my beloved Loc and curl.  I have to mortgage the house and pay shipping to get that stuff but I love it. I’m trying the DE loc and curl setting lotion next.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m on a mission to find a product to replace my beloved Loc and curl.  I have to mortgage the house and pay shipping to get that stuff but I love it. I’m trying the DE loc and curl setting lotion next.


Please do a review! I was going to buy some more Nairobi foam wrap.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

I finished my hair!!
I must have like 200 locs! Lol I used 100 more and I was placing clips on 2-3 locs. I can’t get under the dryer, since I’m watching a lecture right now.

I removed 223 clips from my hair.. so I think I may have 260 or so locs..


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Please do a review! I was going to buy some more Nairobi foam wrap.


Will do. I used Nairobi foam when I was transitioning and as a loose natural for twistouts. I loved the results but I didn’t like the fact that it created a cast on my hair. I was afraid it would build up on my locs. Do you have buildup with Nairobi?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 24, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Will do. I used Nairobi foam when I was transitioning and as a loose natural for twistouts. I loved the results but I didn’t like the fact that it created a cast on my hair. I was afraid it would build up on my locs. Do you have buildup with Nairobi?


I was using it before I decided to loc, and it would give my little curls a hold, so yes it did create a cast. Since I use a loc gel to retwist, I would be ok using it. 
The gel I loved was made by Qhemet Biologics and she doesn’t make it anymore. I think I will try to make a loc butter, or pomade, since I really loved Nubian kinks pomade, but I haven’t bought a product online in awhile.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> We gotta make our own rose water now? Dis tew much! Lol
> The product junkie in me and my wallet don’t get along anymore! I guess I’m cured? Lol
> 
> ...



From what I have seen in some of the lock groups I'm in on FB, it's not that hard.  I'm going to try it soon.  You definitely don't "need" to be a product junkie anymore with locks.  They are so low-maintenance that I am actually starting to get extremely irritated with all these different YouTubers making these videos about the products they use.  Most of the time it just seems like a recycled video but the face of the person just changes.  They're all generally the same products.  

Like girl tell me something useful or be quiet.  But I love watching the style videos and other instructional type videos on how to correct things or how to take care of locks, like the detoxes, rinses, etc. 

I definitely have my days when I think to myself what did I get myself into starting locks on both my boys and I have locks, too???   But I definitely feel like it has been worth it. 

And yes, girl...Loc Lint Tint!  I got a friend request from them a while back on FB after I commented on one of my SL consultant's posts.  Went to the page and saw what it was and accepted the request.  I meant to tell you guys about it then, but  I must have gotten sidetracked.

I'm going to put the link here in case y'all want to read more about it.  I'm thinking I might need black for DS 1 and brown for DS 2.  His hair is light in some places.

I wonder if they will expand and offer more colors for people who like to dye their hair. 

https://www.loclinttint.com


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I finished my hair!!
> I must have like 200 locs! Lol I used 100 more and I was placing clips on 2-3 locs. I can’t get under the dryer, since I’m watching a lecture right now.
> 
> I removed 223 clips from my hair.. so I think I may have 260 or so locs..





I didn't know you had that many!!!!!  I'm really curious to know how many DS 1 has, but he barely sits still for the things I need to do to his hair so I might have to just estimate...


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 25, 2019)

So, today I saw my hairdresser that's moving away. She has locs herself and has had them for about 3 years. She told me that she had started 4 people's locs in the past couple of months and showed me pictures. She even did a sample comb coil on me and that helped me to feel even more reassured because it didn't draw up nearly as much as I thought.

So now I'm wondering if I should just let her start my locs instead of this other loctician I found. She's been doing my hair for years. She would give me a better price too. The reason I didn't think about having her start them is because while she is a hairdresser, she's not a 'loctician'. Did any of you _not _go to a loctician to start your locs?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> So, today I saw my hairdresser that's moving away. She has locs herself and has had them for about 3 years. She told me that she had started 4 people's locs in the past couple of months and showed me pictures. She even did a sample comb coil on me and that helped me to feel even more reassured because it didn't draw up nearly as much as I thought.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if I should just let her start my locs instead of this other loctician I found. She's been doing my hair for years. She would give me a better price too. The reason I didn't think about having her start them is because while she is a hairdresser, she's not a 'loctician'. Did any of you _not _go to a loctician to start your locs?


I usually start and maintain myself.
I have started them with finger coils, comb coils, and two strand twists. 
I have a little head and my hair density ranges from low, medium, to high and I have fine hair, so I need a lot of small locs to cover my whole head.  Oh and I always start with a TWA or shorter. 

I think you should let her do it. Have you researched and decided on what size and parting method you prefer? I know you said you wanted to start with comb coils. And yes, your hair is going to shrink up going through the loc phases. 
If you know how you want them, show her pics of the parting pattern you wanna start with and go from there. I don’t think you are going to have a huge problem with unraveling either, since your hair is long.  

I don’t recall if you said you were gonna maintain them yourself? When is she moving? 
I say go for it now! Just jump off the ledge! The sooner you get started the better! Your locs are going to be wonderful! 
The size that BillBackers has, is that something you are interested in?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I didn't know you had that many!!!!!  I'm really curious to know how many DS 1 has, but he barely sits still for the things I need to do to his hair so I might have to just estimate...


Girl just for him to allow you to loc his hair is amazing! Does he shake his hair? Lol I love his hair from the pics you have shown!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 25, 2019)

I wish I had found this thread before I loced. I think I would have been better able to tell the loctician what I wanted and what I didn’t. I’ve been so nervous about the thickness and the parting and the number of locs and just hoping it would all just work out.  So far, so good but I’ve hated that uncertainty because I’ve had to wait so long to get here.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I wish I had found this thread before I loced. I think I would have been better able to tell the loctician what I wanted and what I didn’t. I’ve been so nervous about the thickness and the parting and the number of locs and just hoping it would all just work out.  So far, so good but I’ve hated that uncertainty because I’ve had to wait so long to get here.


It is good to have some support through this journey! There is a lot of dos and don’t, and methods. Plus, there are still not a lot of women that are loc’ed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2019)

I don’t have super clean parts this time around. I just don’t have the energy or the right mirror to use a rat tail comb  to clean up each loc parting. Maybe next month, or beginning of the next year?  
The color didn’t take well in the back.. i’ll Decide what I will do later. Red is a difficult color to get rid of.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 26, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I usually start and maintain myself.
> I have started them with finger coils, comb coils, and two strand twists.
> I have a little head and my hair density ranges from low, medium, to high and I have fine hair, so I need a lot of small locs to cover my whole head.  Oh and I always start with a TWA or shorter.
> 
> ...



I've decided on the size of locs I want, but I'm still not quite sure about parting systems. I'm thinking diamond-shaped parts would be best for me. The crescent parting system sounds interesting, but I haven't been able to find a lot of pictures of locs using a crescent parting system. 

I'm going to go to a loctician to maintain them at first, but I eventually want to maintain them myself. I think I will have her start them. I have an event coming up, so I got a new partial sew-in. But, this is the last weave I'm getting and then I'm starting my locs. She's moving early September, so I'll probably take a plunge at around that time. Yeah, the size that BillBackers has would be my ideal size.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2019)

I am going to work on promoting some fullness in the back of my crown. That area is what it is,  but hey why not? I’m getting up there in age and want to keep that area as full as possible. I started taking a hsn vitamin, zinc, and beetroot. I take beetroot for various things anyway. I’m going to make sure I drink plenty of water, and lightly massage that area once or twice a week. I may get the wild growth oil in the yellow bottle. It is much lighter and doesn’t leave a build up. I don’t think the ingredients in that is harmful to me.  
I might not retwist again until close to the end of next month, unless my hair is calling for it! I’ll just wash and separate as usual.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 26, 2019)

A coworker started her loc journey last week and said I helped her make the decision.  She stopped me in the bathroom and asked for some starter tips. I’m so excited for her.  When I was at a previous job, a woman I had seen before but had never actually talked to walked up to me and told me that I had inspired her to stop wearing wigs to hide her hair. We were at about the same length and she said she thought “if I could do it, so could she”. I thought that was pretty cool.  Influences all around us. I know I’ve been encouraged by seeing the beautiful loced and loose naturals around me.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 26, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Girl just for him to allow you to loc his hair is amazing! Does he shake his hair? Lol I love his hair from the pics you have shown!



Awwwwwwww thank you!!!  Right??? He doesn't shake his hair.  I don't think it's long enough yet.  It's at the stage where it's starting to droop in the front and the top.

I shake my locks when I'm being silly with them while they're playing.

DS 2 seems to like shaking his head back and forth but I think it's mostly stimming.  He's so smart though...when I tell them it's time for me to spray their hair he goes to the refrigerator, gets the spray bottle and brings it to me.

Then the other day after I washed my hair he was copying what I was doing when I was oiling my scalp.  Then I will tell him he's so smart and I will do his hair next.

His hair always looks so juicy and healthy after I spray it and oil it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 26, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> So, today I saw my hairdresser that's moving away. She has locs herself and has had them for about 3 years. She told me that she had started 4 people's locs in the past couple of months and showed me pictures. She even did a sample comb coil on me and that helped me to feel even more reassured because it didn't draw up nearly as much as I thought.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if I should just let her start my locs instead of this other loctician I found. She's been doing my hair for years. She would give me a better price too. The reason I didn't think about having her start them is because while she is a hairdresser, she's not a 'loctician'. Did any of you _not _go to a loctician to start your locs?



If you feel comfortable with her and you know 100% without a doubt that you want locks, I think you should go ahead and let her quote you a price and start them.  Especially if you are happy with the way the test comb coil came out.

It doesn't really matter that she's not a loctician.  What matters is that she knows how to perform the service that you want, which is comb coils.  Once the foundation has been laid and set, your hair will do the rest.  

If you plan to maintain them yourself,  then it's also not important for you to find a loctician or wait until September for your appointment.

Lots of people just find someone to start their locks that are simply capable of doing the preferred method of choice for starting their locks.  You can go to YouTube, FB, IG, Twitter, hell anyplace to find people who will tell you they started their own locks or had a friend or relative (that isn't a loctician) start them for them.  

I said this in an earlier post, but they don't even particularly need to know that you want locks, because then that's when the price goes up.

Good luck to you whatever you decide!


----------



## Guinan (Jul 26, 2019)

@Damaris.Elle


----------



## Guinan (Jul 26, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> So, today I saw my hairdresser that's moving away. She has locs herself and has had them for about 3 years. She told me that she had started 4 people's locs in the past couple of months and showed me pictures. She even did a sample comb coil on me and that helped me to feel even more reassured because it didn't draw up nearly as much as I thought.
> 
> So now I'm wondering if I should just let her start my locs instead of this other loctician I found. She's been doing my hair for years. She would give me a better price too. The reason I didn't think about having her start them is because while she is a hairdresser, she's not a 'loctician'. Did any of you _not _go to a loctician to start your locs?



I'm not sure if the lady that started my locs is a loctician or a hairdresser but I'm leaning more to that she is a hairdresser. She has never had locs. Either way she gave me what I thought I wanted. Below are my starter locs. I have since switched to a different loctician but would feel comfortable going back to the woman that started my locs.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 27, 2019)

My sister called me this morning 10 minutes before the sitter was supposed to show up to say that the barber had to cancel.  So no hair color for me today.   And I was dressed and ready to go!

So I called the sitter to explain what happened, and I told her that I could still go out and run some errands for a couple hours just so she could get some hours and not waste a trip to me.  She said she was already on the bridge when I called her.   But then I never saw her!  

So I tried calling her and she didn't pick up so I left her a message, then text her through the babysitting app I use just to have a paper trail in case I needed to prove my end of the conversation later on.

So anyway she text back and said she drove around trying to find my apartment complex and also walked around for a few minutes to try and find it but she couldn't.  She tried calling me as well but it didn't go through, so she just went back home.

I told both the sitter and my sister that it's a sign.  Nothing went right this morning but I will get my color when I'm supposed to.   In the meantime I will keep waiting.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 27, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
Yeah things were not in alignment this morning. 
The color shall wait!


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 28, 2019)

Your color will come at the right time and it will be beautiful @shortycocoa. 
Y’all. I can make a ponytail. I’m so pumped!! It means it’s actually growing. I have had so much shrinkage I was starting to wonder lol.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 28, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Your color will come at the right time and it will be beautiful @shortycocoa.
> Y’all. I can make a ponytail. I’m so pumped!! It means it’s actually growing. I have had so much shrinkage I was starting to wonder lol.



Thank you!  I'm just going with the flow.  It will happen when it's time.  And yaaaaaassssss ponytail come through!!!!!  Congratulations, girl!


----------



## LoneStarGirl (Jul 30, 2019)

I'm considering getting sisterlocks and wanted to know what the difference (in apperance) is between a reverse 4 and 4 rotation pattern. There isn't a whole lot of info out there, but based on what I've seen, 3 tends to be fluffier than a 4. The consultant I met with, wants to do a 3 or reverse 4 on my hair.
I'm in the military and will probably work  a corporate position once im out, so would prefer a less frizzy pattern.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2019)

Washed my hair and colored it (temp color) I’m just gonna stick with chocolate brown for now.. 
no retwist, just separated my locs.  My locs are back to sticking up, but I don’t care. I like that! Lol


----------



## simplycee (Jul 30, 2019)

LoneStarGirl said:


> I'm considering getting sisterlocks and wanted to know what the difference (in apperance) is between a reverse 4 and 4 rotation pattern. There isn't a whole lot of info out there, but based on what I've seen, 3 tends to be fluffier than a 4. The consultant I met with, wants to do a 3 or reverse 4 on my hair.
> I'm in the military and will probably work  a corporate position once im out, so would prefer a less frizzy pattern.



Hello! My loctician started my SL with a reverse 4 but all my retires are a 4 rotation although she said I could do a 3. I think the frizz depends on your hair texture despite the rotation. I work in a corporate management position and I don’t have any issues. Getting SL was the best hair decision I made right after going natural. Do you have an install date yet?


----------



## LoneStarGirl (Jul 30, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Hello! My loctician started my SL with a reverse 4 but all my retires are a 4 rotation although she said I could do a 3. I think the frizz depends on your hair texture despite the rotation. I work in a corporate management position and I don’t have any issues. Getting SL was the best hair decision I made right after going natural. Do you have an install date yet?



Yes, it's set for 13 Sep.
I think I'll switch to a 4 point rotation for my reties too. I'm really looking forward to getting them done, just not the time required for the install (3 days). How long have you had yours?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 30, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Your color will come at the right time and it will be beautiful @shortycocoa.
> Y’all. I can make a ponytail. I’m so pumped!! It means it’s actually growing. I have had so much shrinkage I was starting to wonder lol.


A ponytail, Yes!!!  That is exciting.


----------



## simplycee (Jul 31, 2019)

LoneStarGirl said:


> Yes, it's set for 13 Sep.
> I think I'll switch to a 4 point rotation for my reties too. I'm really looking forward to getting them done, just not the time required for the install (3 days). How long have you had yours?


My install was 36 hours . She’s just was not prepared for the amount of hair I had. I was not prepared for the number of locks I ended up with. I have about 550+. I am almost 18 months in. I never want to go back to loose natural hair.


----------



## LoneStarGirl (Jul 31, 2019)

simplycee said:


> My install was 36 hours . She’s just was not prepared for the amount of hair I had. I was not prepared for the number of locks I ended up with. I have about 550+. I am almost 18 months in. I never want to go back to loose natural hair.



Wow, that is a lot! Do you have small or medium sized locks? I'm torn between the two, but may ask for medium sized if I have an option. I'm pretty sure I will not go back to being a loose natural either even though I love my loose hair. After so long, I'm ready for a change.


----------



## simplycee (Aug 3, 2019)

LoneStarGirl said:


> Wow, that is a lot! Do you have small or medium sized locks? I'm torn between the two, but may ask for medium sized if I have an option. I'm pretty sure I will not go back to being a loose natural either even though I love my loose hair. After so long, I'm ready for a change.


I have various sizes. A mix of micro, small and med. I believe that’s what it’s supposed to be. You really can’t tell the difference unless I point it out. 

I got a retightening today. I’m starting to see subtle changes in my SL and getting a little length. The good news is she thinks that by the end of the year I won’t have to b&b. I was so happy to hear that.


----------



## LoneStarGirl (Aug 4, 2019)

simplycee said:


> I have various sizes. A mix of micro, small and med. I believe that’s what it’s supposed to be. You really can’t tell the difference unless I point it out.
> 
> I got a retightening today. I’m starting to see subtle changes in my SL and getting a little length. The good news is she thinks that by the end of the year I won’t have to b&b. I was so happy to hear that.



I know you can't wait for the day that you can wash your hair loose! That time will be here before you know it and the b&b will hopefully feel like a distant memory .


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Aug 8, 2019)

Ok so I did my first retwist and it came out banging!!!  But now I'm here a week in like hmm.  I know this about to only last for about another week lol.  So what's the point of a retwist?  Is it to just make it look neat, train the hair?  What?  Sorry if silly question!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Aug 8, 2019)

Ok, one more thing.   Is losing locs normal?  I came across this ig post and was readin the comments like hold up, I can expect to lose locs?!  I know it's happened but people in the comments like it's a normal part of the process.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 9, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Ok so I did my first retwist and it came out banging!!!  But now I'm here a week in like hmm.  I know this about to only last for about another week lol.  So what's the point of a retwist?  Is it to just make it look neat, train the hair?  What?  Sorry if silly question!


Yes to all of that!  A retwist usually last 1-2 weeks, as long as it isn’t exposed to water/moisture/sweat.  I wash my hair at least once a week, so a retwist is nothing but me training my locs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 9, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Ok, one more thing.   Is losing locs normal?  I came across this ig post and was readin the comments like hold up, I can expect to lose locs?!  I know it's happened but people in the comments like it's a normal part of the process.


She needs to tell the whole story! Lol that’s not part of the process.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Aug 9, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> She needs to tell the whole story! Lol that’s not part of the process.


Lol ok.  I swear only like one person commented they had locs for 10 yrs and never lost one lol.  Everyone else was commenting like it was normal.  Like they just be popping off their heads lolol.  I was like ohh no girl imma be mad as hayle


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 9, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Lol ok.  I swear only like one person commented they had locs for 10 yrs and never lost one lol.  Everyone else was commenting like it was normal.  Like they just be popping off their heads lolol.  I was like ohh no girl imma be mad as hayle


Nobody wants to be honest about why their hair is breaking off! Walking around with a bunch of broken patches talking about being thankful.  No ma’am! She blamed it on toxic situations, etc but no mention of diet, water intake, cleansing regimen, retwisting process, product usage, wild activities,  and does she wrap her locs up at night? 
Yeah, it’s normal to lose your hair when you don’t take care of it, or yourself.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Aug 9, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Nobody wants to be honest about why their hair is breaking off! Walking around with a bunch of broken patches talking about being thankful.  No ma’am! She blamed it on toxic situations, etc but no mention of diet, water intake, cleansing regimen, retwisting process, product usage, wild activities,  and does she wrap her locs up at night?
> Yeah, it’s normal to lose your hair when you don’t take care of it, or yourself.



LMAO Lord I lol'd


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 10, 2019)

It will freak me out if I lose a loc!  Based on the above I guess I need to be prepared to be freaked out!  I have less than 100 locs, I think losing even one would make a difference. I hope this is not normal.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 10, 2019)

LoneStarGirl said:


> I'm considering getting sisterlocks and wanted to know what the difference (in apperance) is between a reverse 4 and 4 rotation pattern. There isn't a whole lot of info out there, but based on what I've seen, 3 tends to be fluffier than a 4. The consultant I met with, wants to do a 3 or reverse 4 on my hair.
> I'm in the military and will probably work  a corporate position once im out, so would prefer a less frizzy pattern.



I'm not sure about the specific differences between a normal and reverse 4, but I can confirm that a 3 will produce a fluffier/thicker look.  

My consultant used a reverse 4 rotation pattern on me, and it was because of my hair texture.  But my locks in the front would still come out, even with the reverse 4.  She said she would have to just keep reinstalling those ones and eventually my hair would stop unravelling and stay in the formation of the lock.

The only thing that helped some of those was the nail glue I mentioned earlier in the thread.

But you mentioned being military and working a corporate job later on, so you probably want to go with either of the 4 point rotation patterns.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 10, 2019)

I'm at the barbershop!!!  I FINALLY got my color.  I'm under the dryer because she also did a retwist at the last minute.  (She actually palm rolled them.)

She asked me what shade I wanted and we discussed it and agreed that the color I showed her would be best for me.  But we ended up with a lighter color than what I wanted because they didn't have the color at the place my sister went to.

When she was lifting the black she asked me how I felt about an ombre look and I was like yaaaaaassssss that's dope.  Let's do it.  Everybody in the shop says it looks good. 

She also said two of my locks in the back turned gray but she wouldn't let me see it.  She said I have to wait until I'm completely done and out of the chair.

She put several new baby locks in, too.  I checked the calendar and didn't realize it has already been six weeks since my last retightening, so I'm cool with the decision to let her retwist.  If I come back to her, I will let her interlock, though.

I'm not going to lie, it was nice to have someone else do my hair for a change.  I definitely felt spoiled.

I will post pics later on after I get home.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2019)

My loctitian is moving to another city.  I guess I'll have to start looking for another one. It sucks because I really like her, she's sweet and I love her energy.


----------



## simplycee (Aug 10, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> It will freak me out if I lose a loc!  Based on the above I guess I need to be prepared to be freaked out!  I have less than 100 locs, I think losing even one would make a difference. I hope this is not normal.


I have over 500 and I’ll be freaked out if one pops off at the root.  Sounds extra I know but there’s no way I’d be ok with it and let go. Especially since I now know you can reattach lost locs. Listen, early in my journey I saw a video of a girl reattaching her lost locs. I ordered the tool she used the same day.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 11, 2019)

Ok y'all....here are some pics of my color!

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/shortycocoa/FORUM PICS/IMG_20190810_161855_zpsaygejirg.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/shortycocoa/FORUM PICS/IMG_20190810_161656_zpssudphokx.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/shortycocoa/FORUM PICS/IMG_20190810_161830_zpsnw4fmi3n.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/shortycocoa/FORUM PICS/IMG_20190810_161928_zpsvwolof6z.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/shortycocoa/FORUM PICS/IMG_20190810_162258_zps86cmr1pk.jpg

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/shortycocoa/FORUM PICS/IMG_20190810_162529_zpsy3s54ori.jpg


http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q737/shortycocoa/FORUM PICS/IMG_20190810_164551_zps20etvlh9.jpg


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 11, 2019)

@shortycocoa 
Yass Hunty! I love it and you are just burst of sunshine!


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> Yass Hunty! I love it and you are just burst of sunshine!



Thank you!!!!  She did that!  I've been getting so many compliments.  I'm going to try to take some pics in the sun soon... because she said when that sun hits it the color is extra fire.  

I went outside too late yesterday for that, and I definitely needed to sit in the sun to speed up my hair drying process.  It was still damp after 10:00 last night.

My hair was still damp before I left the shop but I told her that was ok because I had to get back home since I had booked a sitter for my kids, and plus I prefer for my hair to air dry anyway.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 11, 2019)

I washed DS 2's hair this morning, oiled his locks and scalp and got his retightening done.  He was 14 weeks post this week.

He is not happy with me right now.  We went straight through with no break so he's napping now.

His hair is finally starting to grow in on the very back row so I will have to put three or four baby locks in.  I tried to do it after the retightening but he wasn't having it.  

I will try to do that later on this evening or sometime tomorrow.  He had a lot of new growth.

I also washed DS 1's hair since we missed it last week.  I'm getting ready to spray it, towel rub and put some oil on his locks and then both of them will be done.

I will post pics after I finish with DS 1.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 11, 2019)

I plan on retwisting next month. No time for it. I’m still washing my hair once a week.  I will use a foam next retwist. Either Nairobi or Jane Carter. I think CON makes a Honey one. I used that on my DD and it didn’t irritate my fingers or hands.


----------



## prettywhitty (Aug 11, 2019)

Your color is popping @shortycocoa!!! And your locs are growing and maturing so nicely.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 11, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Your color is popping @shortycocoa!!! And your locs are growing and maturing so nicely.



Thank you!  I love them so!  It's so fun looking at old pics to see how they have changed.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 15, 2019)

I’m 3 months loc’ed! I washed my hair and sprayed some leave-in. I just separated my locs, no twisting.


----------



## simplycee (Aug 15, 2019)

My edges are filling in. My consultant wants to make baby locs in my edges where it’s filling in. I’m kinda afraid to.  She said she can make 2 small locs there. I said I had to think about it. I was never bald it’s just that the hair was thin and soft. Since I’m not slaying and slicking  down my edges she made the suggestion. We’ll see, I guess....


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 17, 2019)

Wash day...tomorrow I’m 9 months loced. They are maturing nicely. I’ve entered the phase where I wash, condition and retwist because I know it’s dirty not because I’m so fuzzy, frizzy, unruly, etc. and I can’t stand the look it any longer.  My routine is short and sweet!  The nightly spray happens about every other night but I’m always covered with a bonnet to lay my head down. I’m going to need a bigger bonnet because the locs in the back are curling to the shape so it looks like I have a bob.  The spray seems to assist with the locing process.  My locs feel tighter, more cylindrical as they absorb the moisture from the spray and dry. I’m loving my journey.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 20, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m 3 months loc’ed! I washed my hair and sprayed some leave-in. I just separated my locs, no twisting.



See, you're already 3 months in this time!  Yay!!!  I can't remember if you mentioned it before, but have they started budding?


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 20, 2019)

simplycee said:


> My edges are filling in. My consultant wants to make baby locs in my edges where it’s filling in. I’m kinda afraid to.  She said she can make 2 small locs there. I said I had to think about it. I was never bald it’s just that the hair was thin and soft. Since I’m not slaying and slicking  down my edges she made the suggestion. We’ll see, I guess....



That's great!  Why are you afraid to?  Is it because of the stark contrast between the starter locks and the other locks?  If you wear your hair up a lot and the new hair is going to detract from or throw the style off, it might be a good idea to let her do it.  But if that doesn't bother you, then I would say just leave it.

I think something like that would have definitely drove me crazy and why I was feeling some type of way every time my SLs would come undone along my hairline back when I had them because I would have 3 SLs in the front and the rest would be loose hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 20, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Wash day...tomorrow I’m 9 months loced. They are maturing nicely. I’ve entered the phase where I wash, condition and retwist because I know it’s dirty not because I’m so fuzzy, frizzy, unruly, etc. and I can’t stand the look it any longer.  My routine is short and sweet!  The nightly spray happens about every other night but I’m always covered with a bonnet to lay my head down. I’m going to need a bigger bonnet because the locs in the back are curling to the shape so it looks like I have a bob.  The spray seems to assist with the locing process.  My locs feel tighter, more cylindrical as they absorb the moisture from the spray and dry. I’m loving my journey.



Alright now!!! Happy 9 months to you!!!  That spray is amazing, isn't it???!!! Your hair is progressing nicely and it seems like you are at a point in your journey where you are very happy and in love!  I'm happy for you.  See, I told you that time would come and it is here!  

And hooray also for a short and sweet routine!  Isn't it the best???  I love taking my hair down in the morning and it's done in 5 seconds and I can go about my day.  Shoot, sometimes I switch hairstyles in the middle of the day since it's so quick and doesn't require a whole lot of time.  

Are you going to look specifically for a bonnet designed for locks this time?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 20, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> See, you're already 3 months in this time!  Yay!!!  I can't remember if you mentioned it before, but have they started budding?


Thank you! 
I started budding the beginning of my second month. Some, especially in the front are completely loc’ed.  My hair just tangles easily. It usually takes about 3 months for my hair to loc, then 9 months for full maturity. The ends of my locs all around are sealed or sealing. I’m starting to get hanging knots on some of the ends. 
I found a pic of my hair 9-10 years ago and my hair looks the same as it does today! Lol my face is a little fuller because I weighted more back then, but I still look the same! Lol 
I truly understand why comb coils are best suited for traditional locs. Two strand twists will puff out more and the ends may unravel. I think they are harder to loc and loose hair escapes from the baby loc.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 20, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright now!!! Happy 9 months to you!!!  That spray is amazing, isn't it???!!! Your hair is progressing nicely and it seems like you are at a point in your journey where you are very happy and in love!  I'm happy for you.  See, I told you that time would come and it is here!
> 
> And hooray also for a short and sweet routine!  Isn't it the best???  I love taking my hair down in the morning and it's done in 5 seconds and I can go about my day.  Shoot, sometimes I switch hairstyles in the middle of the day since it's so quick and doesn't require a whole lot of time.
> 
> Are you going to look specifically for a bonnet designed for locks this time?


I wish there was a “love” button!  You are an inspiration, always so knowledgeable and caring and positive. You are awesome!  I’m so happy I joined his thread and for sure glad that you’re in it!
Yes, I’m going to try to find something that will let my now resting on my shoulder locs be free. I have one of those giant bonnets but I think my head is too big for the elastic or my ears are in the wrong place I’ve tried stretching it but if I loosen it too much it won’t stay on my head.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 20, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Ok, one more thing.   Is losing locs normal?  I came across this ig post and was readin the comments like hold up, I can expect to lose locs?!  I know it's happened but people in the comments like it's a normal part of the process.


That would freak me out losing a loc like that, especially locs that size.


----------



## shyekiera (Aug 25, 2019)

Hello everyone!!!! I started my loc journey yesterday.. I'm excited


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 25, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I started my loc journey yesterday.. I'm excited


Hey welcome! 
How were your locs started? Comb coils, two stand twists, interlocking, braid locs, sisterlocks?


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 26, 2019)

Hi ladies!!! I have been kind of busy with my oldest going back to school and Surfers Healing.  I need to catch up on the posts.  Plus I never posted pics of the kids.  I need to do better.  

I'll get back to that in a minute...

But Ya'll!!!!!  How y'all ain't tell me Josette Bianca cut her locks????

I got a notification last week sometime about a new video of hers and saw the title and was like nooooooooo.....

But I understand why she did it.

Josette Bianca  discussing her decision to cut her locks:


I actually got a notification about this video first and that's how I found out.  I like that color on her, though.:



Also.....HARPO, WHO DIS WOMAN?????  Her locks are soooooo dope, so pretty and sooo thick!  I came across her channel just now and now I have to follow her journey to see how she got here.

If I ever wanted super thick locks, this size would be it.  I think that would fit me and my face really well.:

Roxie J The Ruler:


Alright, let me go finish watching this video cause I had to stop watching so I could come tell y'all...

ETA:. 5 Year update:


I didn't realize there was a part 2, but here it is:


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Aug 26, 2019)

Exactly one week until I start my locs!


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 27, 2019)

Now that colder months aren’t too far away from us and my locs are getting longer. Im trying to figure out low tension styles that will help prevent lint from getting in my hair when wearing scarves and hats. What do you ladies do?


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 28, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I wish there was a “love” button!  You are an inspiration, always so knowledgeable and caring and positive. You are awesome!  I’m so happy I joined his thread and for sure glad that you’re in it!
> Yes, I’m going to try to find something that will let my now resting on my shoulder locs be free. I have one of those giant bonnets but I think my head is too big for the elastic or my ears are in the wrong place I’ve tried stretching it but if I loosen it too much it won’t stay on my head.



Awwwwwwww....thank you, Queen!!!  I'm glad to be here and glad to be helpful.  So getting to your dilemma, it sounds like you might want a lock sock or a neck gaiter.  Neck gaiters are the headbands I wear all the time...along with my "Survivor" themed Buffs (because I love "Survivor").

Neck gaiters are the cheapest.  I usually buy all of mine from eBay, although I do see some I like on other sites sometimes.  

I discussed some of this in an earlier post, especially about making your own.  

If you want me to elaborate, I can do so in another post.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 28, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Hello everyone!!!! I started my loc journey yesterday.. I'm excited



Congratulations to you and welcome to the fold!  And yes, we need details!  How did you start them?  How are you planning on maintaining?  Can we see pics of your starter locks?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 28, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Awwwwwwww....thank you, Queen!!!  I'm glad to be here and glad to be helpful.  So getting to your dilemma, it sounds like you might want a lock sock or a neck gaiter.  Neck gaiters are the headbands I wear all the time...along with my "Survivor" themed Buffs (because I love "Survivor").
> 
> Neck gaiters are the cheapest.  I usually buy all of mine from eBay, although I do see some I like on other sites sometimes.
> 
> ...


Huge Survivor fan, myself. I actually have some of those buffs that I bought on Amazon. They are not satin so I didn’t want to suck the moisture out of my hair sleeping in them.  Maybe I’ll give them a try.


----------



## prettywhitty (Aug 28, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Now that colder months aren’t too far away from us and my locs are getting longer. Im trying to figure out low tension styles that will help prevent lint from getting in my hair when wearing scarves and hats. What do you ladies do?


Have you seen those satin lined winter hats on Etsy? They are cute!





I’m getting a few this winter.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2019)

My hair needs some love and affection. I need my color touched up and a retwist. I’m going permanent this time around.

I colored it jet black. Trying to see if I have the energy to retwist. It’s after 2am. My hair is wet, so I will just go for it.

Update...
I finished my hair. It took me 3 hours. I still need to get under the dryer. Once my hair is dry, i’ll line myself up a bit. Glad I finally did it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 29, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Now that colder months aren’t too far away from us and my locs are getting longer. Im trying to figure out low tension styles that will help prevent lint from getting in my hair when wearing scarves and hats. What do you ladies do?



I don't wear hats at all and can't remember the last time I wore a scarf.  Probably when I was a loose natural.  

But I'm here to help anyway!  I think we talked about it in this thread before, if I'm not mistaken.  I'll have to search some of the older posts later to see if I can find it.  You can get hats and scarves that are satin-lined.  That would take care of that.  

As far as the low-tension styles,  I did a search for you last night after seeing your post.  The Morgan Alexis video I posted earlier came up first.  Did you see that post?  This is a big thread, and it's easy to miss stuff.

I also saw this and now I want to try it!!! I love the color, too....I might get that next as a Fall/Winter color.  Or whenever I decide I don't want the purple ombre look anymore.

Basket Weave style (Kenya As Is):


Locked Honey Princess:


Jungle Barbie:

Sweeping bang with low bun:

(She starts the style tutorial around the 3:00 minute mark if you don't want to see the beginning where she is dry shampooing and retwisting two locks on her hairline that had build-up):


Bun for medium-length hair and 2 other styles:


That should be plenty to get you started....are you looking for mostly updos and styles that would keep your hair off your neck?


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 29, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Huge Survivor fan, myself. I actually have some of those buffs that I bought on Amazon. They are not satin so I didn’t want to suck the moisture out of my hair sleeping in them.  Maybe I’ll give them a try.



Alright "Survivor" Fan...come through!!!  Yaaaaaassssss!  I don't care about them not being satin-lined for me, personally.... especially since I wet my hair frequently.

But,  you might want something like this, if that is important for you.:

http://www.angelbonnets.com/shop/angelbonnets-double-layered-fleece-neck-gaiter/

Her other bonnets also sound like a better fit for what you need as well.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 29, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> My hair needs some love and affection. I need my color touched up and a retwist. I’m going permanent this time around.
> 
> I colored it jet black. Trying to see if I have the energy to retwist. It’s after 2am. My hair is wet, so I will just go for it.
> 
> ...



Wow!!!  You put in WORK... I bet your hair looks good...I wanna see!

So how long does the permanent color last, as opposed to the semi-permanent/rinse?  I know my barber told me 12 weeks but I only washed my hair twice so far and it seems like it's faded pretty quick.... especially when I look at comparison pics from when I first got it done.

I have seen a YouTube video of a woman who was using a special type of shampoo to keep her red color looking vibrant after coloring but that was a couple years ago, at least.  

I considered searching for something to use, but then I also don't know what to get since she did an ombre look... I don't want to "mess it up"...if that makes sense.

I don't know if I mentioned it before, but the other thing I am loving about this color is the different effects/looks depending on how I style my hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 29, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Wow!!!  You put in WORK... I bet your hair looks good...I wanna see!
> 
> So how long does the permanent color last, as opposed to the semi-permanent/rinse?  I know my barber told me 12 weeks but I only washed my hair twice so far and it seems like it's faded pretty quick.... especially when I look at comparison pics from when I first got it done.
> 
> ...


Hopefully it will last at least 6-8 weeks.
You can add some purple rinse to your shampoo or your conditioner for an added boost.  Deep Purple rinse usually last me for 3 weeks and I wash my hair weekly. It should usually last 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 29, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright "Survivor" Fan...come through!!!  Yaaaaaassssss!  I don't care about them not being satin-lined for me, personally.... especially since I wet my hair frequently.
> 
> But,  you might want something like this, if that is important for you.:
> 
> ...


Thank you for for this. I have a slapcap but it fits rather snugly on my head. These look like they might feel better on my head. I will check them out.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 29, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I don't wear hats at all and can't remember the last time I wore a scarf.  Probably when I was a loose natural.
> 
> But I'm here to help anyway!  I think we talked about it in this thread before, if I'm not mistaken.  I'll have to search some of the older posts later to see if I can find it.  You can get hats and scarves that are satin-lined.  That would take care of that.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for posting these videos I’m going to have to try these styles out! I feel these will also help me get out of the style rut I am in. I tried looking for the Morgan Alexis video but couldn’t find the post, how far back is it?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 29, 2019)

Ok...discovery time. I think the frequent washes have caused my hair to loc faster. I went to a sorry-arsed “natural hair fest” this past weekend. It was terrible but this is Louisville, after all. Anyway, there was a woman with locs who started hers a month before mine. She had that fluffy, soft look that I never had.  I’ve watched umpteen videos of retwists where the end result was that soft, fluffy look. I love it but I think I prevented my hair from ever doing that by washing and retwisting as often as I did. I’m not sure how I feel about it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 29, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much for posting these videos I’m going to have to try these styles out! I feel these will also help me get out of the style rut I am in. I tried looking for the Morgan Alexis video but couldn’t find the post, how far back is it?



You're welcome!  The Morgan Alexis video was back on page 77, post #2306, January 12, 2019.:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-77#post-25062667

ETA:  Ok, for some reason the permalink is going to post #2305 and not #2306, but it's #2306.  I tried deleting it and reposting it twice on my phone and it still wasn't working right.  I did it on my computer and now it's working.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Ok...discovery time. I think the frequent washes have caused my hair to loc faster. I went to a sorry-arsed “natural hair fest” this past weekend. It was terrible but this is Louisville, after all. Anyway, there was a woman with locs who started hers a month before mine. She had that fluffy, soft look that I never had.  I’ve watched umpteen videos of retwists where the end result was that soft, fluffy look. I love it but I think I prevented my hair from ever doing that by washing and retwisting as often as I did. I’m not sure how I feel about it.


 @ the fest! 
You know I am pro washing! And loc’ing quickly is a plus! I think your locs are lovely!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 30, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you for for this. I have a slapcap but it fits rather snugly on my head. These look like they might feel better on my head. I will check them out.


I saw some loc socs and loc scarves at the bss. 
I still wear a satin and silk scarf, but I will be looking into buying one soon. They have one for shorter locs.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 30, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @ the fest!
> You know I am pro washing! And loc’ing quickly is a plus! I think your locs are lovely!


Thank you, lady, likewise.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 30, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Ok...discovery time. I think the frequent washes have caused my hair to loc faster. I went to a sorry-arsed “natural hair fest” this past weekend. It was terrible but this is Louisville, after all. Anyway, there was a woman with locs who started hers a month before mine. She had that fluffy, soft look that I never had.  I’ve watched umpteen videos of retwists where the end result was that soft, fluffy look. I love it but I think I prevented my hair from ever doing that by washing and retwisting as often as I did. I’m not sure how I feel about it.



I know what you mean....you feel like you missed out on something?  It's all good, though!  Your locks have formed the way they were supposed to and you take excellent care of them.  You should be proud!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 31, 2019)

@Cattypus1 
I just looked back at a pic of yours and you are at the stage where you can play around with a style! Your locs are on point! They are so pretty and so manicured!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @Cattypus1
> I just looked back at a pic of yours and you are at the stage where you can play around with a style! Your locs are on point! They are so pretty and so manicured!


Thank you @Evolving78. I’m totally style challenged. I’m waiting for it to grow to my knees so I can have a real ponytail!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 31, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I know what you mean....you feel like you missed out on something?  It's all good, though!  Your locks have formed the way they were supposed to and you take excellent care of them.  You should be proud!


Thank you @shortycocoa. I kind of feel like I did miss something sometimes. The lady’s hair was so fluffy and soft looking. She looked so cute. Don’t get me wrong, I think my goal at the start was to not have to wait forever for my hair to loc and mature.  I think I achieved that, I just didn’t really know what that would mean style wise.  I do love my hair and I love the freedom and look of locs. My hair was meant to do this. Work in progress...


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 31, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you @Evolving78. I’m totally style challenged. I’m waiting for it to grow to my knees so I can have a real ponytail!


Would you try out a loctician? I wouldn’t let them wash and retwist, but just style it. Like you come with your hair already washed and retwisted.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 31, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Would you try out a loctician? I wouldn’t let them wash and retwist, but just style it. Like you come with your hair already washed and retwisted.


I’ve thought about it but I’m afraid that they might have to pull too tight right now because of the length.   My hair is about the same length all over so it looks like I have layers.  I’m super concerned about taking care of my edges and most of the gray is at my temples. Pulling my hair back puts my fuzzy gray on display and makes me want to reach for the edge control.  The other thing is I have trust issues.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 31, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’ve thought about it but I’m afraid that they might have to pull too tight right now because of the length.   My hair is about the same length all over so it looks like I have layers.  I’m super concerned about taking care of my edges and most of the gray is at my temples. Pulling my hair back puts my fuzzy gray on display and makes me want to reach for the edge control.  The other thing is I have trust issues.


I know about those trust issues! Don’t get me started! Lol 
 I know you will find a style that you can do when you wanna spice things up! I have the same concerns as you!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 1, 2019)

My loc appointment is today. My mom was helping me take down my weave and she was getting on my nerves with her comments! Talking about “I don’t know how you keep them (locs) clean” and “Maybe I should wait until I have a man first”  You wash them...duh! And I’m not worried about these men  I’m going to look bomb (speaking it into existence)


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 1, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> My loc appointment is today. My mom was helping me take down my weave and she was getting on my nerves with her comments! Talking about “I don’t know how you keep them (locs) clean” and “Maybe I should wait until I have a man first”  You wash them...duh! And I’m not worried about these men  I’m going to look bomb (speaking it into existence)



Yes, sis that's right!!!  You are going to look bomb!!!  Just let those comments roll off your back.  You will be fine.  And if you want a man, there will be no shortage of them (before) or after you start your locks...believe that!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> My loc appointment is today. My mom was helping me take down my weave and she was getting on my nerves with her comments! Talking about “I don’t know how you keep them (locs) clean” and “Maybe I should wait until I have a man first”  You wash them...duh! And I’m not worried about these men  I’m going to look bomb (speaking it into existence)


Yasss...speak!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 1, 2019)

Done! Here’s how it turned out. I’m excited for them to get a little thicker


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 1, 2019)

@Damaris.Elle 
You did it! Yay! Welcome to the club! They look so good! Glad you decided to take on this journey with us!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 1, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Done! Here’s how it turned out. I’m excited for them to get a little thicker
> 
> View attachment 450949 View attachment 450951


Love them...beautiful.  Welcome aboard!


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 1, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Done! Here’s how it turned out. I’m excited for them to get a little thicker
> 
> View attachment 450949 View attachment 450951


These are lovely! Welcome to the family.


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 2, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Hey welcome!
> How were your locs started? Comb coils, two stand twists, interlocking, braid locs, sisterlocks?



I started with two stand twists. I will try to upload a pic later.  I want to retwist already.

Edited to add pic. I am going to try to document my journey.  My ig is @watch_me_loc


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 2, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Awwwwwwww....thank you, Queen!!!  I'm glad to be here and glad to be helpful.  So getting to your dilemma, it sounds like you might want a lock sock or a neck gaiter.  Neck gaiters are the headbands I wear all the time...along with my "Survivor" themed Buffs (because I love "Survivor").
> 
> Neck gaiters are the cheapest.  I usually buy all of mine from eBay, although I do see some I like on other sites sometimes.
> 
> ...


Please elaborate, because I just started my journey and need all the help i can get.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 2, 2019)

Thanks y'all 
At first I was a little thrown off because even though my coils aren't "short", my hair right now looks shorter than it's looked in a really long time. But, last night I went out and I did a smokey eye look, kind of parted my coils so that most of them are laying on one side (gave it kind of a "mohawk-y" look) and put on some big earrings and I was like "Yasss I'm feeling this".


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 2, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> View attachment 450995
> 
> I started with two stand twists. I will try to upload a pic later.  I want to retwist already.
> 
> Edited to add pic. I am going to try to document my journey.  My ig is @watch_me_loc


I love them, shrinkage is real!  I took lots of pics at the beginning. I even set a reminder on my phone to at least take a weekly pic...still didn’t manage to do that  but I do have a pretty good collection documenting my progress.  I actually have a hair journal too.


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 2, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love them, shrinkage is real!  I took lots of pics at the beginning. I even set a reminder on my phone to at least take a weekly pic...still didn’t manage to do that  but I do have a pretty good collection documenting my progress.  I actually have a hair journal too.



Thank you.. I sm going to try to keep up enough the progress..we'll  see.


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 2, 2019)

Did anyone else start their locs with two stand twists? Can I see what they look like now?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Did anyone else start their luvs with two stand twists? Can I see what they look like now?


I started mine with two strand twists, but I had barely and inch of hair? Lol I wouldn’t be a good starting point example for you! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2019)

@shyekiera 
You started with a lot of hair! You hair looks so nice! I like the color too!


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 2, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @shyekiera
> You started with a lot of hair! You hair looks so nice! I like the color too!


Thank you!!! I've been thinking maybe i should've gotten coils but I was scared they unravel.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 2, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Thank you!!! I've been thinking maybe i should've gotten coils but I was scared they unravel.


Actually, it’s the other way around. Lol   But you are here now and in it to win it!


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 2, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Actually, it’s the other way around. Lol   But you are here now and in it to win it!


Really? ‍‍ lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Really? ‍‍ lol


Yeah they tend to unravel and puff up. There maybe some bunching or what is called pregnant locs. Coils tend to keep a uniformed, cylinder look.  With two strand twists the hair may take a little longer to tangle and loc, plus the ends may or may not seal depending on the texture.  

But the hair will still loc. The key with two strand twists is just making sure you stay on top of your maintenance, so the loc forms the way you want it to. You don’t have to go crazy with retwisting, and I truly believe washing and getting your hair wet will make it loc faster, plus you want to maintain a clean scalp and prevent dryness and build up in your locs.  There are tons of people who started with two strand twists that have beautiful cultivated locs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2019)

My silk scarf is drying and my hair is all over the place. I’ll stick to my satin scarf.


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 3, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Yeah they tend to unravel and puff up. There maybe some bunching or what is called pregnant locs. Coils tend to keep a uniformed, cylinder look.  With two strand twists the hair may take a little longer to tangle and loc, plus the ends may or may not seal depending on the texture.
> 
> But the hair will still loc. The key with two strand twists is just making sure you stay on top of your maintenance, so the loc forms the way you want it to. You don’t have to go crazy with retwisting, and I truly believe washing and getting your hair wet will make it loc faster, plus you want to maintain a clean scalp and prevent dryness and build up in your locs.  There are tons of people who started with two strand twists that have beautiful cultivated locs.


Thanks for the tips...I don't think i will have a problem locing with my texture lol. I'm surprised that my scalp is not itchy by now but it may be because i haven't used any product.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Thanks for the tips...I don't think i will have a problem locing with my texture lol. I'm surprised that my scalp is not itchy by now but it may be because i haven't used any product.


You might not need any products, gels, waxes, creams, etc.. that’s a good thing. I recently retwisted my hair with wrap foam and it turned out nicely. @Cattypus1 uses Loc n Curl, which is a concentrated spray that she retwists with and it doesn’t leave any build up or causes inflammation of the scalp.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> You might not need any products, gels, waxes, creams, etc.. that’s a good thing. I recently retwisted my hair with wrap foam and it turned out nicely. @Cattypus1 uses Loc n Curl, which is a concentrated spray that she retwists with and it doesn’t leave any build up or causes inflammation of the scalp.


Speaking of Loc n Curl, I bought some of the Elasta QP foam. That stuff smells lovely. I used it to retwist yesterday. I love it...I just had to use so much of it—good thing that crap is inexpensive! It might just be my imagination but I think my locs have more movement than they have with the Loc N curl. I’m going to have to use it again and see.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Speaking of Loc n Curl, I bought some of the Elasta QP foam. That stuff smells lovely. I used it to retwist yesterday. I love it...I just had to use so much of it—good thing that crap is inexpensive! It might just be my imagination but I think my locs have more movement than they have with the Loc N curl. I’m going to have to use it again and see.


Yay! I’m glad it worked out! I’m so happy I decided to go with that! You inspired me to give wrap foam a try.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Yay! I’m glad it worked out! I’m so happy I decided to go with that! You inspired me to give wrap foam a try.


I’m going to have to buy that stuff by the GALLON!


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 3, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m going to have to buy that stuff by the GALLON!


Lord..ppl have suggested So many products... I'll add this one to the list lol


----------



## simplycee (Sep 4, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I started mine with two strand twists, but I had barely and inch of hair? Lol I wouldn’t be a good starting point example for you! Lol


Kaila J has beautiful locs started with 2 strand twists.  Her You Tube channel is here:


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 4, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Kaila J has beautiful locs started with 2 strand twists.  Her You Tube channel is here:


She interlocks too right?


----------



## Transformer (Sep 4, 2019)

I just cut my locks about 5 inches.  The last 5 inches were just too thick and bumpy.  I hope the bumpy ends don't return.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 4, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Done! Here’s how it turned out. I’m excited for them to get a little thicker
> 
> View attachment 450949 View attachment 450951



They look beautiful!!! They're going to be so dope.  I'm so excited for you!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Sep 4, 2019)

Here are a couple pics from my recent retwist.  I have the worst time taking pics!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 4, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> View attachment 450995
> 
> I started with two stand twists. I will try to upload a pic later.  I want to retwist already.
> 
> Edited to add pic. I am going to try to document my journey.  My ig is @watch_me_loc



Okay girl!  You better do it.... I like the color also...very pretty!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 4, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Did anyone else start their locs with two stand twists? Can I see what they look like now?



I started mine with two-strand twists!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 4, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Here are a couple pics from my recent retwist.  I have the worst time taking pics!!



Yaaaaaassssss Queen, come through!!!!  They got so full and the color is still very pretty and suits you well!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 4, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> They look beautiful!!! They're going to be so dope.  I'm so excited for you!



Thanks! I'm excited too. I love how wavy they look..and I haven't been twisting or doing anything to make them like that. I'll post pics in a bit. I wonder if they'll be this way once they mature...


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Sep 4, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yaaaaaassssss Queen, come through!!!!  They got so full and the color is still very pretty and suits you well!


Thanks!  This was my second time retwisting.  I don't twist tightly at all so I'm comfortable twisting once a month.  I feel like retwisting is less stressful on my strands and scalp as well due to the texture of my hair.  I'm loving how they look.  Some of the ends around the front are still not loc'd and not sure they ever will.  It doesn't bother me though the spirals are cute lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 4, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Here are a couple pics from my recent retwist.  I have the worst time taking pics!!


Love that color. They look so good.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 4, 2019)

From today...my face looked weird lol


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Okay girl!  You better do it.... I like the color also...very pretty!


Thank you!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 5, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> From today...my face looked weird lol



They look awesome!  Whoever put these in did a great job and has some serious skills.    How long did it take?


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> They look awesome!  Whoever put these in did a great job and has some serious skills.    How long did it take?



Thanks! It took about 5 hours


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 7, 2019)

I went ahead and retightened my locks since we were in the middle of Hurricane Dorian and the power was out.  I started Thursday morning and finished this afternoon.  

I will post pics but I will have to find out how to use imgur.  I didn't realize photobucket has limited free plans to 25 mb, which is basically nothing.  *Rolls eyes*. I ain't about to give them $6.99 a month for something I can do for free somewhere else.    

It's too bad, I had really come to like using it, once I figured it out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 8, 2019)

I washed my hair with Essations shampoo and sprayed my leave-in. I sprayed some DE hydrience to help seal in the moisture. The weather is changing and I want to make sure I’m not walking around with dry dusty locs, so I had to wash my hair.  My locs are sticking straight up, but whatever.. it’s part of the process. Gloss and earrings will get me through.


----------



## Transformer (Sep 10, 2019)

Help.  My edges are thinning.  Do you think I’m getting the locks tighten too often or should I not tighten then to the roots?


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 10, 2019)

Transformer said:


> Help.  My edges are thinning.  Do you think I’m getting the locks tighten too often or should I not tighten then to the roots?



How often do you maintain them?  I thought you had said before that your maintenance schedule is not that close together.  You can try castor oil if your hair agrees with that or Jamaican black castor oil.  I don't think my hair likes JBCO, so I just use regular castor oil.  

I would also go with not retwisting too tight or fewer rotations, if you interlock.

And of course, the egg cocktail might help you out if you're about that life.  But weren't you drinking that with us years ago???   I still drink it but I always get into these waves and patterns of not being very consistent with it.  This is one of those times.


----------



## Transformer (Sep 10, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> How often do you maintain them?  I thought you had said before that your maintenance schedule is not that close together.  You can try castor oil if your hair agrees with that or Jamaican black castor oil.  I don't think my hair likes JBCO, so I just use regular castor oil.
> 
> I would also go with not retwisting too tight or fewer rotations, if you interlock.
> 
> And of course, the egg cocktail might help you out if you're about that life.  But weren't you drinking that with us years ago???   I still drink it but I always get into these waves and patterns of not being very consistent with it.  This is one of those times.



My schedule has actually been about every 5 weeks because I wanted to lessen the amount of time it takes.  I never tried the egg cocktail.

I’m also wondering if it is pillowcase friction.  I have never used a head scarf.  I have sewn some silk pillowcases but don’t use them a lot.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 10, 2019)

Transformer said:


> My schedule has actually been about every 5 weeks because I wanted to lessen the amount of time it takes.  I never tried the egg cocktail.
> 
> *I’m also wondering if it is pillowcase friction.  I have never used a head scarf.  I have sewn some silk pillowcases but don’t use them a lot.*



That could be the culprit, also.  You should try sleeping on the silk pillowcases to see if that would help.  Or satin/satin adjacent.  

Back when I had Sisterlocks I stopped tying my hair up and sleeping with a scarf on since my consultant said I didn't have to do that.   I always sleep on a lot of pillows, like 2-3, but back then I made sure the top pillow had a smooth, non-cotton pillowcase on it to lay my head.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 12, 2019)

That Essations shampoo is not a cleansing shampoo. It is strictly a moisturizing shampoo.  I have to wash my hair again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 13, 2019)

I’m 4 months loc’ed today! Yay!  I’m going to wash and maybe touch my color up with a rinse. I want to use an oil on my scalp,  but I don’t want the build up either. I do need some fall color headbands.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 13, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> That Essations shampoo is not a cleansing shampoo. It is strictly a moisturizing shampoo.  I have to wash my hair again.



Do you use a clarifying shampoo everytime you wash?  That doesn't dry your hair out?



Evolving78 said:


> I’m 4 months loc’ed today! Yay!  I’m going to wash and maybe touch my color up with a rinse. I want to use an oil on my scalp,  but I don’t want the build up either. I do need some fall color headbands.



Congratulations!  Maybe a lighter oil would work?  But if you wash your hair as frequently as you do, issues with buildup might not be a problem.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 13, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Do you use a clarifying shampoo everytime you wash?  That doesn't dry your hair out?
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!  Maybe a lighter oil would work?  But if you wash your hair as frequently as you do, issues with buildup might not be a problem.


I do use a 1st lather shampoo, then follow the second wash with a moisturizing shampoo usually. Sometimes I just use the 1st lather.  I use a daily leave-in conditioner, so I don’t deal with dryness.  I don’t oil my hair or scalp either. I would only use an oil because I feel like I need to be doing something to stimulate more growth, so I really don’t need an oil. 

Lol that’s why I’m not a product junkie anymore. Just buying and doing stuff because I felt I needed to with no real justified reason.


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 13, 2019)

Im in my third week and I feel like my hair is still shrinking.. nay be in my head though


----------



## cravoecanela (Sep 13, 2019)

Does anyone have a recipe for a good acv loc rinse ? I have an appt at a salon that doesn’t wash hair so I want it to be super clean. Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 13, 2019)

I'm almost two full weeks in and I'm still loving it! The only small issue I'm having is some unraveling at the roots after I work out. I feel like my locs already look a little fuller, but that can also be because they're all slightly unraveling and they're not as tightly coiled as when I first got them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 14, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for a good acv loc rinse ? I have an appt at a salon that doesn’t wash hair so I want it to be super clean. Thanks in advance !!


No. Can you just use a clarifying shampoo and shampoo twice with that? Then follow up with a moisturizing shampoo? Your locs are mature right? You can deep condition, or do a hot oil treatment for moisture if you need it.


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 14, 2019)

I really wantvto wash my hair... is it necessary to wait until my hair locs? I just need to scrub my scalp.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 15, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> I really wantvto wash my hair... is it necessary to wait until my hair locs? I just need to scrub my scalp.


I didn’t wait. I washed after a week or so. My hair is way shorter than yours. Even if your hair unravels a bit, the thing is to not comb or brush. Your hair will loc. Just think of how it tangles easily as a loose natural.  Just wash gently, focus on the scalp, and smooth the shampoo down the locs with hands.  Clean hair and water helps hair loc faster.


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 15, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I didn’t wait. I washed after a week or so. My hair is way shorter than yours. Even if your hair unravels a bit, the thing is to not comb or brush. Your hair will loc. Just think of how it tangles easily as a loose natural.  Just wash gently, focus on the scalp, and smooth the shampoo down the locs with hands.  Clean hair and water helps hair loc faster.



Thanks!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 17, 2019)

Hey Ladies!! Next week I'll be 10mths loced. I'm still maintaining my own hair and it's been getting easier the more I do it myself. I've been washing and retwisting every 2wks. However, this week I'm going to skip which will put me at 3wks. I had did a 2-strand twistout which helped prolong my retwist. I kept the twists in for a week and then the next week I took them out (pics below). Washing and retwisting every 2wks has helped me so much w/ the tangling of my loose hairs, the matting, and the merging of locs. I wash my hair 3x's w/ Dr. Bronners soap, I then use aphogee direct leave-in (will be switching to infusion 23), oil scalp w/ Mane Choice growth oil (the oil is AMAZING!), & then retwist w/ Aunt Jackie elongate gel.

I hope everyone else's journey is going well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 18, 2019)

@Guinan 
Hair looks great!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 18, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Hey Ladies!! Next week I'll be 10mths loced. I'm still maintaining my own hair and it's been getting easier the more I do it myself. I've been washing and retwisting every 2wks. However, this week I'm going to skip which will put me at 3wks. I had did a 2-strand twistout which helped prolong my retwist. I kept the twists in for a week and then the next week I took them out (pics below). Washing and retwisting every 2wks has helped me so much w/ the tangling of my loose hairs, the matting, and the merging of locs. I wash my hair 3x's w/ Dr. Bronners soap, I then use aphogee direct leave-in (will be switching to infusion 23), oil scalp w/ Mane Choice growth oil (the oil is AMAZING!), & then retwist w/ Aunt Jackie elongate gel.
> 
> I hope everyone else's journey is going well.


You’re doing an awesome job on your retwists. Your hair is locing nicely.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 18, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> I really wantvto wash my hair... is it necessary to wait until my hair locs? I just need to scrub my scalp.



You don't have to wait.  Just be gentle when you wash and focus on your scalp.  Low water pressure.   If any twists unravel, just twist them back up.  The water helps your hair lock.

Some people have used stocking caps for the first couple washes, but I didn't do all that.

Enjoy your first wash!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 18, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Hey Ladies!! Next week I'll be 10mths loced. I'm still maintaining my own hair and it's been getting easier the more I do it myself. I've been washing and retwisting every 2wks. However, this week I'm going to skip which will put me at 3wks. I had did a 2-strand twistout which helped prolong my retwist. I kept the twists in for a week and then the next week I took them out (pics below). Washing and retwisting every 2wks has helped me so much w/ the tangling of my loose hairs, the matting, and the merging of locs. I wash my hair 3x's w/ Dr. Bronners soap, I then use aphogee direct leave-in (will be switching to infusion 23), oil scalp w/ Mane Choice growth oil (the oil is AMAZING!), & then retwist w/ Aunt Jackie elongate gel.
> 
> I hope everyone else's journey is going well.



Your hair looks good!  How did you like wearing the twistout?


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 18, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for a good acv loc rinse ? I have an appt at a salon that doesn’t wash hair so I want it to be super clean. Thanks in advance !!



Do you have a lot of build up?  Those rinses are usually used to get rid of heavy build up.  The other thing to note here is that 'acv rinse' is a misnomer.  Most of the videos and recipes I have seen on YouTube are actually acv soaks.  

The ingredients are usually acv, baking soda and water but some people put other things in.

I think if you just want to make sure your hair is clean prior to your appointment, you can wash really well with whatever you currently use to wash your hair and cleanse your scalp.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 18, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> No. Can you just use a clarifying shampoo and shampoo twice with that? Then follow up with a moisturizing shampoo? Your locs are mature right? You can deep condition, or do a hot oil treatment for moisture if you need it.



I agree with this advice, except I don't think I would clarify twice.  Clarifying shampoo is super drying, at least it was on my SLs.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 18, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Im in my third week and I feel like my hair is still shrinking.. nay be in my head though



It's all a part of the process!  Your hair will go through lots of shrinking in order for it to lock.  I love looking back at the evolution of my locks from the beginning starter locks until now.  It's so cool to see the hair transform.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 18, 2019)

@Platinum I saw this the other day on Curly Proverbz's channel and wanted to post it here for you.  I'm not sure how feasible it is for you to make this oil or continue using it with your trucking schedule and lifestyle, but it might be worth a try.  She usually has a lot of good videos on hair growth oils as well as smoothies that I have yet to try.

This particular oil has carrots and avocados in it.:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 18, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Hey Ladies!! Next week I'll be 10mths loced. I'm still maintaining my own hair and it's been getting easier the more I do it myself. I've been washing and retwisting every 2wks. However, this week I'm going to skip which will put me at 3wks. I had did a 2-strand twistout which helped prolong my retwist. I kept the twists in for a week and then the next week I took them out (pics below). Washing and retwisting every 2wks has helped me so much w/ the tangling of my loose hairs, the matting, and the merging of locs. I wash my hair 3x's w/ Dr. Bronners soap, I then use aphogee direct leave-in (will be switching to infusion 23), oil scalp w/ Mane Choice growth oil (the oil is AMAZING!), & then retwist w/ Aunt Jackie elongate gel.
> 
> I hope everyone else's journey is going well.


I love your twistout!  I also love that we are at exactly the same point in our respective loc journeys.  I love seeing your hair. I’ll be 10 months tomorrow.  I’m noticing I can go longer between washes. I think I’m into my 3rd week now. I’m loving this journey.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 18, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Your hair looks good!  How did you like wearing the twistout?



I liked wearing the twistout. I especially like that by having the twists it maintained my retwist.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 18, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> @Platinum I saw this the other day on Curly Proverbz's channel and wanted to post it here for you.  I'm not sure how feasible it is for you to make this oil or continue using it with your trucking schedule and lifestyle, but it might be worth a try.  She usually has a lot of good videos on hair growth oils as well as smoothies that I have yet to try.
> 
> This particular oil has carrots and avocados in it.:



@shortycocoa I love the sound of this recipe! Thank you for posting this. I can probably try this in a few weeks when I head home!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 19, 2019)

Platinum said:


> @shortycocoa I love the sound of this recipe! Thank you for posting this. I can probably try this in a few weeks when I head home!



Make sure you see her posts in the comments about shelf life, storing it, etc.  She also answers a lot of questions people were asking.  One of the most repetitive questions was can carrot oil and avocado oil be used in place of the fresh carrots and avocados.  I believe she said yes, but of course it's probably not as potent as using fresh fruits and vegetables.

I can definitely vouch for carrot oil.  I never used it on my natural hair, but when I was relaxed I used to use it on my scalp for a brief period back in college. My hair always looked and felt very healthy.   It's just really expensive.  So I can also see why she used fresh carrots because those are considerably cheaper.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 19, 2019)

I am in the messy bun stage and I think I love it!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 19, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I am in the messy bun stage and I think I love it!!!


Can’t wait to get there.


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 19, 2019)

@Guinan @Cattypus1 we are all hitting the 10 month mark together! A year will be here before we know it. I’m literally chillin and enjoying the ride. 
I love my rose water and vitamin e oil spray. It is super refreshing and keeps my locs soft. I sprayed on a little more than normal after an intense workout before meeting a friend for lunch. We were outside and bees kept flying around my hair. We kept dodging them. I didn’t realize until I was driving home that the bees were attracted to the rose water in my spray!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 19, 2019)

10 Month Loc-adversary!  I’m so excited to be on this journey and I love that I’m not alone—it’s cool that we are hitting the marks at the same time. @prettywhitty  , @Guinan @shortycocoa That spray is everything.  I think I got the recipe from you. A lady at work asked for my recipe. I’ll have to remember about the bees, though@prettywhitty
 I’m at the chillin’ place too. Here are my 10-month pics:


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 19, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Can’t wait to get there.



You will be there in no time!  



Cattypus1 said:


> 10 Month Loc-adversary!  I’m so excited to be on this journey and I love that I’m not alone—it’s cool that we are hitting the marks at the same time. @prettywhitty  , @Guinan @shortycocoa That spray is everything.  I think I got the recipe came from you. A lady at work asked for my recipe. I’ll have to remember about the bees, though@prettywhitty
> I’m at the chillin’ place too. Here are my 10-month pics:View attachment 451557 View attachment 451555



And judging by the looks of your hair, you are well on your way!  You better do it! Those locks are flourishing nicely.

Yes, the recipe came from me... I'm glad you're all enjoying the spray and reaping the benefits.  My hair was super soft and felt ultra nourished after my wash routine this week, spraying with my rosewater mix, and oiling my scalp and locks.  I had to force myself to stop touching my locks and even then...my hands kept creeping back in.  

Congrats on making it to 10 months!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 19, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> @Guinan @Cattypus1 we are all hitting the 10 month mark together! A year will be here before we know it. I’m literally chillin and enjoying the ride.
> I love my rose water and vitamin e oil spray. It is super refreshing and keeps my locs soft. I sprayed on a little more than normal after an intense workout before meeting a friend for lunch. *We were outside and bees kept flying around my hair. We kept dodging them. I didn’t realize until I was driving home that the bees were attracted to the rose water in my spray!*



This is too cute!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 20, 2019)

@Cattypus1 
You look so pretty and skin looks like a hot caramel sundae! Your locs look good and I love how they frame your face!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 20, 2019)

@Cattypus1 , your locs are really flourishing.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 20, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I started mine with two strand twists, but I had barely and inch of hair? Lol I wouldn’t be a good starting point example for you! Lol



You should post anyway, sis! Locks are locks, and it might be helpful for her (or someone else who may be contemplating starting locks from a shorter length that may be discouraged and need that extra push) to see short starter locks.  You never know who you might be helping or influencing!


----------



## KimPossibli (Sep 20, 2019)

I haven't paid attention to my roots in weeks... just washing and rolling on with life... 

the pain that is gonna come when I have to separate these roots tomorrow....


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 20, 2019)

KimPossibli said:


> I haven't paid attention to my roots in weeks... just washing and rolling on with life...
> 
> the pain that is gonna come when I have to separate these roots tomorrow....


Get a leave-spray. They usually have light detangling agents to help.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 20, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @Cattypus1
> You look so pretty and skin looks like a hot caramel sundae! Your locs look good and I love how they frame your face!


OMG! Thank you. You’re so sweet. You have no idea how much your comments meant to me....not a hot caramel sundae, tho. I can’t take credit for the skin tho, that’s all my mother!  You totally made my week!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 20, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> OMG! Thank you. You’re so sweet. You have no idea how much your comments meant to me....not a hot caramel sundae, tho. I can’t take credit for the skin tho, that’s all my mother!  You totally made my week!


I’m just being honest! And that peach colored top looks good against your skin! Yes, Hot Caramel! I thought of caramel and a nice cool summer treat! Lol


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 21, 2019)

I re-twisted my roots today and it wasn't bad...it took me a little over an hour. It seems like the roots of the locs that are at the nape of my neck have already kind of started fusing together.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 21, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Did anyone else start their locs with two stand twists? Can I see what they look like now?



I quoted you again to let you know that I shared a couple pics of what my starter locks looked like in post #1902 back on page 64 of this thread.:

https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...ads-freeform-etc.739187/page-64#post-24986845

If you do a search for my posts in this thread you will see more pics of how my locks have progressed.  I will share some pics of my latest retightening a couple weeks ago, since I still haven't done it, and what they look like now, as in today/tonight after I get my kids ready for bed.  I see I'm still not able to post pics directly into the thread anymore.  I just tried.


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 21, 2019)

A little while back, I posted about going to my sisterloc consultation. The meeting itself was fine, but I wasn’t impressed by her portfolio. My sister has waist length locs and she maintains them herself, and she does a much better job with that than the loctitian. I wasn’t willing to get all those locs and have the final product be something I hated so I didn’t get them of course.

I did however get traditional medium locs started today! The stylist did such a great job. She twisted using her fingers instead of coiling them, so I have no shrinkage. She did pin it up into a style so it’s not scalpy. I’ll go back in 4-5 weeks for another wash and retwist.

I have pics to post but can’t.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 21, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> A little while back, I posted about going to my sisterloc consultation. The meeting itself was fine, but I wasn’t impressed by her portfolio. My sister has waist length locs and she maintains them herself, and she does a much better job with that than the loctitian. I wasn’t willing to get all those locs and have the final product be something I hated so I didn’t get them of course.
> 
> I did however get traditional medium locs started today! The stylist did such a great job. She twisted using her fingers instead of coiling them, so I have no shrinkage. She did pin it up into a style so it’s not scalpy. I’ll go back in 4-5 weeks for another wash and retwist.
> 
> I have pics to post but can’t.


I want to see. Try editing the pics without changes. That usually works for me.


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 22, 2019)

@Cattypus1 I keep trying and it’s not working smh.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 22, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> @Cattypus1 I keep trying and it’s not working smh.


Can you make them slightly smaller?


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 22, 2019)

@Cattypus1 It worked!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 22, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> View attachment 451641 View attachment 451639 View attachment 451637
> 
> @Cattypus1 It worked!


Love, love, love!


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 22, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Love, love, love!



Thank you! I’m so excited to be a lochead. She said that since my hair is long and curly, it should loc much quicker. She wants me back in 5 weeks, but honestly, idk if I could hold out that long!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 22, 2019)

Have ya'll seen Sister Soko's 2 year lock update video?  I saw it on my feed earlier this week.:


Her locks are even more prettier now than they were when she started and in her 1 year update.:


It's September 2019 now, so she should be 3 years locked now.  I'm waiting on her to post a 3 year update like...

But I'm confused...because she posted this earlier today:


So she must be mad late with uploading (again)...or maybe got her dates wrong.  I don't know...but her hair looks goodt!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 22, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> A little while back, I posted about going to my sisterloc consultation. The meeting itself was fine, but I wasn’t impressed by her portfolio. My sister has waist length locs and she maintains them herself, and she does a much better job with that than the loctitian. I wasn’t willing to get all those locs and have the final product be something I hated so I didn’t get them of course.
> 
> I did however get traditional medium locs started today! The stylist did such a great job. She twisted using her fingers instead of coiling them, so I have no shrinkage. She did pin it up into a style so it’s not scalpy. I’ll go back in 4-5 weeks for another wash and retwist.
> 
> I have pics to post but can’t.



Congratulations on starting your journey!!!!  I think it's also a great thing that you decided to keep "shopping around" when you found that the Sisterlocks consultant you went to was not a good fit and her portfolio didn't speak to you.

So did you start with two strand twists or are you trying to say the stylist did finger coils and not regular comb coils to start your locks?



fifi134 said:


> View attachment 451641 View attachment 451639 View attachment 451637
> 
> @Cattypus1 It worked!



They look good!  That's a pretty style and your parts are sharp!  She did that, honey...go head now!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 22, 2019)

My "Harpo, who dis woman" post of the night...I just found her on YouTube tonight after watching Sister Soko's videos.  She has micro locks and they are so pretty!!!

TyKara Ann:


She has 644 micro locks, ya'll...  She started with two strand twists.  Her mom did a spectacular job!  It took 4 days...and legit looks like it could pass for a Sisterlocks install.  I'm so amazed.


I just subscribed to her channel and I will be following her journey to see how these mature.


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations on starting your journey!!!!  I think it's also a great thing that you decided to keep "shopping around" when you found that the Sisterlocks consultant you went to was not a good fit and her portfolio didn't speak to you.
> 
> So did you start with two strand twists or are you trying to say the stylist did finger coils and not regular comb coils to start your locks?
> 
> ...



Thank you ma'am! Yeah, I was debating back and forth but was glad I made the right decision. I would have had to cut them out to start all over and I think my cutting phase is gone...for now 

Yes, she did finger coils instead. She did such a great job and wasn't raking through my hair to part too.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 23, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Have ya'll seen Sister Soko's 2 year lock update video?  I saw it on my feed earlier this week.:
> 
> 
> Her locks are even more prettier now than they were when she started and in her 1 year update.:
> ...


I saw it too.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 24, 2019)

I found this woman (Alexis Black) Sunday night also...this is one of my length goals for my locks so when I get here, can't nobody tell me NOTHING!!!!  

And I laughed so hard when she flipped her hair and it hit the bag in the second video.  Some of the things she says in these videos are not accurate, so you have to take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 25, 2019)

I'm mad late but on Monday I hit 17 months, ya'll!  I need to wash my hair.  I might do it today if I have time or wait until tomorrow when it's less busy.

Tomorrow  DS1 will hit his 1 year lockaversary.  That was fast.  I plan to wash his hair tomorrow and oil his scalp and locks.  No retightening.  I just checked the calendar and I feel like it's still too soon, even though this week marks 6 weeks since his last retightening.

I'm going to try to stick to his new retightening schedule, unless his hair dictates something different.  So that means I won't be retightening again until the first week of November. 

One thing I have observed during all of this is that his hair seems to behave like mine (we have similar hair textures) in that he tends to get a lot of loose hairs all over.  So I have to spend extra time rejoining those hairs with the locks they separated from.  He doesn't have ANY fat ends like me, though.  But I do see one or two locks that look like they have the potential to start developing that way.  I'm going to see if I can fix it at his next wash. 


DS 1 will hit 9 months this coming Sunday.  I have just been washing his hair every week and rubbing it with the washcloth afterwards, spraying then oiling his locks. 

I have gotten away from rubbing his hair every few days during the school week some mornings.  I need to get back into it.

He has so many locks that have married, despite my efforts.  Plus it doesn't help that he doesn't like for his hair to be touched, especially when I have to split them. 

I have left some of them that are too far gone, and some of them are too big.  I even tried splitting some after he went to sleep the other night.  I was able to split a few but he woke up in the middle and actually moved away from me and went back to sleep... so I said let me just leave him alone before he is up all night.

I don't know what else to do.  I might have to break out the Infusium-23 mix I still have and spray his roots with that and then try to split them again this weekend.

His hair is so thick in the crown that those locks are taking longer to develop the same shape as the rest of the locks on his head. 

I am always telling him that he should just be still and let me interlock.  But he doesn't understand.  I'm going to talk to the ABA team to see if they can run a program to get him used to me touching his hair, grooming his hair and ultimately interlocking.

One of the cool things about the new school he is at this year is they are teaching some of those self-help skills so I sent in the items for them to work on that.  But I didn't send in a comb or a brush since he has locks.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 25, 2019)

I saw one of Desiree Marie's videos in my feed the other day, too.  Her hair has gotten so long since she started her locks.  I  also went to her IG this morning to follow her and I didn't realize that she had already gotten married!  I thought she was still engaged.  She did a post about the wedding.  She looked really pretty and so did her hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 25, 2019)

I washed, colored and retwisted my hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 25, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I washed, colored and retwisted my hair.



I went ahead and washed mine today, too!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 25, 2019)

It might be my imagination but I think my hair grows faster when I exercise.  I’m going to keep telling myself that because that’s what I need to hear and if it turns out to be true then Imma be fine as frogs hair with locs to my knees


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> It might be my imagination but I think my hair grows faster when I exercise.  I’m going to keep telling myself that because that’s what I need to hear and if it turns out to be true then Imma be fine as frogs hair with locs to my knees


I need to get on the good foot with you. I have a sweat band that I can use around my hairline. I started working out then I stopped. I think I will start some Tabata workouts and do some resistance training without weights first. And yes exercise does help!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2019)

I noticed like always, my hair gains thickness first, then length. So each month you can tell how my hair will look fuller, then longer the next. I gained length from August and now my locs are full.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 26, 2019)

Here’s a fun before and after. I purchased my fitted Buffalo Bills cap 4 years ago and the company I purchased it from sent the wrong size. It was way too big. Didn’t have time to exchange because home opener was a few days later. Wore it anyway.

Fast forward to 2019. Thank god my hat was too big because I wore it to home opener a few days ago and fit just right. There’s no way a standard size cap would fit with my hair now. It was meant to be 

2015:
 

This past Sunday:


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 26, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Here’s a fun before and after. I purchased my fitted Buffalo Bills cap 4 years ago and the company I purchased it from sent the wrong size. It was way too big. Didn’t have time to exchange because home opener was a few days later. Wore it anyway.
> 
> Fast forward to 2019. Thank god my hat was too big because I wore it to home opener a few days ago and fit just right. There’s no way a standard size cap would fit with my hair now. It was meant to be
> 
> ...



Girl you better work!!!!!  Your locks are looking so luscious, healthy and thick.  Did you color them?  They seem to have a blue tint to them.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 26, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Girl you better work!!!!!  Your locks are looking so luscious, healthy and thick.  Did you color them?  They seem to have a blue tint to them.


Thanks! No it was something my cousin did to brighten the pic so they look blue. I friggin wish! I need a change


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 26, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Here’s a fun before and after. I purchased my fitted Buffalo Bills cap 4 years ago and the company I purchased it from sent the wrong size. It was way too big. Didn’t have time to exchange because home opener was a few days later. Wore it anyway.
> 
> Fast forward to 2019. Thank god my hat was too big because I wore it to home opener a few days ago and fit just right. There’s no way a standard size cap would fit with my hair now. It was meant to be
> 
> ...


Loc crush!!! Those locs are EVERYTHING!


----------



## simplycee (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey ya’ll! Sharing my latest progress pic. I swear my locs don't look this frizzy in person. This phone pics up everything in pics.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 26, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Hey ya’ll! Sharing my latest progress pic. I swear my locs don't look this frizzy in person. This phone pics up everything in pics.
> View attachment 451747


Love them. I so want to be where you are.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 26, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Loc crush!!! Those locs are EVERYTHING!


Thank you Catty!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 26, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Hey ya’ll! Sharing my latest progress pic. I swear my locs don't look this frizzy in person. This phone pics up everything in pics.
> View attachment 451747


They look great to me. Even if they were frizzy I like. Gives appearance of more volume


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 27, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thanks! No it was something my cousin did to brighten the pic so they look blue. I friggin wish! I need a change



That would look so dope on  you...You should go for it!  Or does your job not allow?


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 27, 2019)

This video popped up in my feed just now.  I LOVE the shape of her hair.  

Naturally Michy (Millicent Swift):


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 27, 2019)

Found this one in my recs... Safiyyah Christian:


Harpo, who dis woman?????  #following...I'm feeling her whole style and her locks.  I'm curious to know how she combined her Sisterlocks.  At one point, I contemplated combining mine several times.  I didn't like how they looked two strand twisted together though.  And I didn't want to walk around with a bunch of two-headed dragons all over my head until they married.

I also don't understand her combing out the second set to make them smaller...IMO, the third set looked like the same size.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 27, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Hey ya’ll! Sharing my latest progress pic. I swear my locs don't look this frizzy in person. This phone pics up everything in pics.
> View attachment 451747



Yaaaaaassssss!!!!  Looking good... I don't see any frizz but they look good regardless.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 27, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> That would look so dope on  you...You should go for it!  Or does your job not allow?


Awww thanks.  Job will allow! I’m just boring AF when it comes to my hair. Maybe I’ll look on Pinterest for ideas


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Sep 27, 2019)

Also i was contemplating restarting a full set and going for thicker locs. This too shall pass lol


----------



## simplycee (Sep 27, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Love them. I so want to be where you are.


Aww thanks!


----------



## simplycee (Sep 27, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yaaaaaassssss!!!!  Looking good... I don't see any frizz but they look good regardless.


Thanks!


----------



## shyekiera (Sep 27, 2019)

Got my first retwist today, but I can't attach the pic.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 27, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Got my first retwist today, but I can't attach the pic.


Try adjusting the size of the pic. That usually works for me.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 28, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Awww thanks.  Job will allow! I’m just boring AF when it comes to my hair. Maybe I’ll look on Pinterest for ideas



Yaaaaaassssss!!!  And come back and show us your new color.  I'm claiming it for you.  Boredom be damned!  



BillsBackerz67 said:


> Also i was contemplating restarting a full set and going for thicker locs. This too shall pass lol



Wait....WHAT!!!!    Bills, quit playing with my emotions, girl.   The devil is a LIAR!!!  These locks are perfect.  So what you saying is you want them even thicker than they are now?

ETA:. If you are still feeling that way maybe you should combine first and see how you like it.  If you're still unhappy, then go for it and do what makes you happy!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 28, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Got my first retwist today, but I can't attach the pic.



Yay!  How do you feel?  And yes, keep trying.  We would love to see your first retwist.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 2, 2019)

Found us on the third page.. I don’t have much to report. But the third page isn’t good! Lol


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 2, 2019)

My stylist talmbout wait 5 weeks to wash your hair. Saturday will be 2 weeks and I feel like my scalp is on fire! I’ve been using witch hazel on it each morning and gently rubbing with a cotton pad to get some of the buildup off, but I need to wash it. I just don’t want any of them unraveling either. 

Any tips?


----------



## water_n_oil (Oct 2, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> My stylist talmbout wait 5 weeks to wash your hair. Saturday will be 2 weeks and I feel like my scalp is on fire! I’ve been using witch hazel on it each morning and gently rubbing with a cotton pad to get some of the buildup off, but I need to wash it. I just don’t want any of them unraveling either.
> 
> Any tips?


Omg, can't believe people are still giving this terrible advice. Definitely wash. To minimize unravelling you can wear a stocking cap (like the og kind from a pair of knee highs) or a mesh wig cap while you wash. Keeps your starters in place and allows shampoo to get to your scalp.


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 2, 2019)

water_n_oil said:


> Omg, can't believe people are still giving this terrible advice. Definitely wash. To minimize unravelling you can wear a stocking cap (like the og kind from a pair of knee highs) or a mesh wig cap while you wash. Keeps your starters in place and allows shampoo to get to your scalp.



I just spent an hour on YouTube and that was the consensus I got to - that this is outdated information smh. I’m gonna take the style down and then get a wig cap tmr to wash my hair this weekend. I’ve never been the type to walk around with an itchy scalp for preservation purposes and I’m not bout to start now lol. Thank you ma’am!


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 3, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I just spent an hour on YouTube and that was the consensus I got to - that this is outdated information smh. I’m gonna take the style down and then get a wig cap tmr to wash my hair this weekend. I’ve never been the type to walk around with an itchy scalp for preservation purposes and I’m not bout to start now lol. Thank you ma’am!


I didn’t wait to wash my hair. I didn’t care if it unraveled either. Hair is going to lock and tangle either way, especially if you don’t detangle.


----------



## KimPossibli (Oct 3, 2019)

my locs are thicker than both my friends and yet I still have the same number of locs as they do?!! how

maybe its because their locs are more mature and have shrunk...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 3, 2019)

Funny story...I have a loc-sister at work, she has starter locs.  She told me that she was struggling and wanted some advice.  We met at lunch and we talked about how she was taking care of her hair. I told her to expect the crazy hair days, they are part of the process. She said that she loved my hair and that she thought that I never had any crazy hair days. I thanked her but thank goodness I had been taking pictures throughout my journey, the good the bad and the ugly.  I showed them to her and she  laughed out loud at some of the pictures and said she had no idea and that she didn’t remember my hair looking just like hers does now.  Keep the faith, it’s a process and a commitment.


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 3, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Funny story...I have a loc-sister at work, she has starter locs.  She told me that she was struggling and wanted some advice.  We met at lunch and we talked about how she was taking care of her hair. I told her to expect the crazy hair days, they are part of the process. She said that she loved my hair and that she thought that I never had any crazy hair days. I thanked her but thank goodness I had been taking pictures throughout my journey, the good the bad and the ugly.  I showed them to her and she  laughed out loud at some of the pictures and said she had no idea and that she didn’t remember my hair looking just like hers does now.  Keep the faith, it’s a process and a commitment.




I needed third because I swear im ready to throw in the towel. 

What do yall use when twisting your hair? I need a good hold.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 3, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> I needed third because I swear im ready to throw in the towel.
> 
> What do yall use when twisting your hair? I need a good hold.


I currently use the loc and curl By Damian Walter And I love that stuff but I want something I can buy on the ground. I’ve tried 2 different DE stylers and the Elasta QP foam and they are each ok. I have discovered though that the styler is a lot less important to me now that my locs are out of the starter phase.  I’m not washing as often as I had to when I was early in my journey.


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 4, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I currently use the loc and curl By Damian Walter And I love that stuff but I want something I can buy on the ground. I’ve tried 2 different DE stylers and the Elasta QP foam and they are each ok. I have discovered though that the styler is a lot less important to me now that my locs are out of the starter phase.  I’m not washing as often as I had to when I was early in my journey.



My co worker swears by Damian Walters.  I might put an order in today and try it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 5, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Found us on the third page.. I don’t have much to report. But the third page isn’t good! Lol



What do you mean by this??? I'm confused.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> What do you mean by this??? I'm confused.


I bumped the thread.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> What do you mean by this??? I'm confused.



It took me a second as well. The thread was on the third page of the forum which means people aren't posting as much so she bumped the thread


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 5, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> It took me a second as well. The thread was on the third page of the forum which means people aren't posting as much so she bumped the thread



Oooohhh....ok!  That makes sense!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 5, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yaaaaaassssss!!!  And come back and show us your new color.  I'm claiming it for you.  Boredom be damned!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I’m actually not unhappy. However I’m cool with restarting. As of now, no rash decisions though


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 5, 2019)

Since we’re bumping I think I forgot to post my 5 year anniversary. Here are some recent pics


















ETA my starting point


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 5, 2019)

This was my first wash and retwist and idk how I feel about it yet...I used the loc and twist gel and it was ok, but idk if the ends of my hair should be skinnier bc they’re kinda thick. I have some that are thinner but maybe it’s bc I didn’t use enough product. I just didn’t wanna end up with buildup but maybe I should be using more for the whole strand. Is this normal? Sorry, I don’t have closer pics.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 5, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> Since we’re bumping I think I forgot to post my 5 year anniversary. Here are some recent pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 5, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> Since we’re bumping I think I forgot to post my 5 year anniversary. Here are some recent pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats on your 5 years!  Your Sisterlocks look amazing, Queen!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 5, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> View attachment 451941 This was my first wash and retwist and idk how I feel about it yet...I used the loc and twist gel and it was ok, but idk if the ends of my hair should be skinnier bc they’re kinda thick. I have some that are thinner but maybe it’s bc I didn’t use enough product. I just didn’t wanna end up with buildup but maybe I should be using more for the whole strand. Is this normal? Sorry, I don’t have closer pics.



Your hair looks so full overall!  I wouldn't worrry about it.  I don't retwist, but usually people who use that method to maintain their locks usually focus most of the products on the roots and the scalp.

Maybe some of the other ladies who retwist to maintain can speak on what they do.  

I think you're off to a good start, though!


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 6, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Congrats on your 5 years!  Your Sisterlocks look amazing, Queen!




Your locs are beautiful!!!! If mine doesn't hurry up and loc ... I may start over with sister locs.... but that maintenance.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 6, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Your locs are beautiful!!!! If mine doesn't hurry up and loc ... I may start over with sister locs.... but that maintenance.


You just started! Lol
Give it 1-2 years! Like I said before, two-strand twists with long hair takes time to loc.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 6, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Your locs are beautiful!!!! If mine doesn't hurry up and loc ... I may start over with sister locs.... but that maintenance.



Thank you!  Patience, grasshopper...hang in there.  Once you get out of the starter lock phase you can put the car in cruise control from there on out.  And yes, that maintenance with Sisterlocks is definitely something you have to consider, along with other factors.  But they are also beautiful, too.

Have you already started looking for a consultant if you decide traditional locks are not for you?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 7, 2019)

Well I am going to start locs again. I made the appointment, I am hoping no major emotional issues arise that cause me to comb them out  This time around my hair is short and no bleach or heat damage so we shall see!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 7, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Well I am going to start locs again. I made the appointment, I am hoping no major emotional issues arise that cause me to comb them out  This time around my hair is short and no bleach or heat damage so we shall see!



Yay!  Welcome back to the locked side!  What date did you book?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 7, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!  Welcome back to the locked side!  What date did you book?


I have an appointment for Wednesday afternoon. The loctitian came highly recommended. My birthday is next week so I think it will be nice to have that as a date marker going forward.


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 7, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Thank you!  Patience, grasshopper...hang in there.  Once you get out of the starter lock phase you can put the car in cruise control from there on out.  And yes, that maintenance with Sisterlocks is definitely something you have to consider, along with other factors.  But they are also beautiful, too.
> 
> Have you already started looking for a consultant if you decide traditional locks are not for you?





shortycocoa said:


> Thank you!  Patience, grasshopper...hang in there.  Once you get out of the starter lock phase you can put the car in cruise control from there on out.  And yes, that maintenance with Sisterlocks is definitely something you have to consider, along with other factors.  But they are also beautiful, too.
> 
> Have you already started looking for a consultant if you decide traditional locks are not for you?



Nope.. I'm actually intimidated by the process.  It would take forever to finish my head lol. My niece got started with barely an inch if hair and it took 14 hours.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 7, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I have an appointment for Wednesday afternoon. The loctitian came highly recommended. My birthday is next week so I think it will be nice to have that as a date marker going forward.



Awesome!!!  How are you planning on   starting and maintaining this time around?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 7, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Awesome!!!  How are you planning on   starting and maintaining this time around?


Well I am going to start with coils and plan to go to her for maintenance as needed. Is eventually like to maintain myself if possible but not right now lol


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 8, 2019)

For those who retwist, what product do you use?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 8, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> For those who retwist, what product do you use?


I use the product be Damian Walter. I’ve tried Elasta QP and DE mousse. The Damian Walter is my go to but I don’t live in Houston so I have to have it shipped...I hate that!


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 8, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I use the product be Damian Walter. I’ve tried Elasta QP and DE mousse. The Damian Walter is my go to but I don’t live in Houston so I have to have it shipped...I hate that!



Thanks! What do you like about it?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 8, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> Thanks! What do you like about it?


It has really good hold, no crunch, nice scent and doesn’t appear to build up. One other thing I noticed is that it doesn’t stain. I used Nairobi in my previous life and that stuff was really, really blue and would stain towels and the collar on my robe. It’s economical because it’s concentrated and you have to mix it with water but the shipping makes me think twice.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 9, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> For those who retwist, what product do you use?


I use wrap foam and clips.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 9, 2019)

Foxglove said:


> Since we’re bumping I think I forgot to post my 5 year anniversary. Here are some recent pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they look beautiful and I love the color


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 9, 2019)

Last retwist of 2019 scheduled for tomorrow. Going to try to stretch the next one to February 2020.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2019)

I’m trying to decide if I should wash and retwist my hair today, or retwist next week?  I need some more headbands.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 10, 2019)

Got my starter locs done yesterday. Put on some eyebrows toady and on I march, lol!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 10, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Got my starter locs done yesterday. Put on some eyebrows toady and on I march, lol!



Congrats!  Can we see?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 10, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Congrats!  Can we see?



Here they are:


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 10, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> Got my starter locs done yesterday. Put on some eyebrows toady and on I march, lol!


They look wonderful! Yes to the eyebrows!  I washed my hair, sprayed some leave-in and put my eyebrows on!! Lol my locs are short too! You are going to have some thick full locs!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 10, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> View attachment 452157
> 
> Here they are:



They look so pretty and cute!  I love the color on the tips.  I'm looking forward to seeing how these turn out for you.  Did you want a small number of thick locks?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 10, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> They look wonderful! Yes to the eyebrows!  I washed my hair, sprayed some leave-in and put my eyebrows on!! Lol my locs are short too! You are going to have some thick full locs!


 Girl the missing eyebrows and short coils would not be a look for me LOL!



shortycocoa said:


> They look so pretty and cute!  I love the color on the tips.  I'm looking forward to seeing how these turn out for you.  Did you want a small number of thick locks?



Yes ma'am! She checked, re-checked and checked again on the size I wanted LOL! I really like full thick juicy locs, that's my dream hair.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 10, 2019)

My loctition is as slow as molasses. I’m so glad I no longer rely on retwists monthly. Goodness gracious.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 10, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> View attachment 452157
> 
> Here they are:


Yassssssss!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 10, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> View attachment 452157
> 
> Here they are:


They’re going to be so thick and juicy!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 11, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> They’re going to be so thick and juicy!


You know I have been hemming and hawing about this for months


----------



## JadeFox (Oct 11, 2019)

Hey there: 
Can anyone recommend a locitian in the dmv, preferably in the nwdc/Montgomery/PG county areas? TIA


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 11, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> You know I have been hemming and hawing about this for months


How often do you plan to retwist?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> How often do you plan to retwist?



So she recommends that I come in once a month at first. She gave me some type of juices and berries that she mixes up to put on my scalp and basically leave them alone until I come back. Which is fine by me, but I wonder how much new growth I will have by then? So right now the plan is monthly and I will adjust if I feel that's too often.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 11, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> So she recommends that I come in once a month at first. She gave me some type of juices and berries that she mixes up to put on my scalp and basically leave them alone until I come back. Which is fine by me, but I wonder how much new growth I will have by then? So right now the plan is monthly and I will adjust if I feel that's too often.


I try to stick to monthly retwists too. I’m coming up on 5 months, but I believe I retwisted my hair 3 weeks ago? I wash my hair and rinse it weekly, so my retwists don’t last at all! Lol 
But I’m looking for an internship, so I guess I will retwist next week. 

I wish I could get away with a wearing a headband.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I try to stick to monthly retwists too. I’m coming up on 5 months, but I believe I retwisted my hair 3 weeks ago? I wash my hair and rinse it weekly, so my retwists don’t last at all! Lol
> But I’m looking for an internship, so I guess I will retwist next week.
> 
> I wish I could get away with a wearing a headband.


Yeah I am curious how long these last. Last time I had a lot of heat damage and bleach so they were looking so stringy super fast  So I hoping this time they hold up a bit better, plus the hair is shorter.


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 12, 2019)

I met a lovely loc’d lady at a conference this week. Her locks were small but not micro. She’s had them 16 years. They were between MBL and WL. It was so encouraging to talk to someone who’d been in the game so long that wasn’t on a YouTube video. (I love YouTube it was just cool to encounter a real life person)Her hairline was full too.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 12, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I met a lovely loc’d lady at a conference this week. Her locks were small but not micro. She’s had them 16 years. They were between MBL and WL. It was so encouraging to talk to someone who’d been in the game so long that wasn’t on a YouTube video. (I love YouTube it was just cool to encounter a real life person)Her hairline was full too.


I love seeing loced ladies IRL.


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 12, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love seeing loced ladies IRL.


Me too. She even told me mine were doing well! That was so nice to hear.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Oct 12, 2019)

I’m mad late, but I’m now almost a month and a half locked! Did a retwist today.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Oct 12, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> For those who retwist, what product do you use?



I use this gel that I get from the website www.afrolatinawlocs.weebly.com I get the extra hold gel.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 13, 2019)

@Damaris.Elle 
Great job on the retwist! Congrats on you 1st month! You look lovely!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Oct 13, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @Damaris.Elle
> Great job on the retwist! Congrats on you 1st month! You look lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 14, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I’m mad late, but I’m now almost a month and a half locked! Did a retwist today.View attachment 452189View attachment 452191



Alright sexy mama!!!!  They look amazing and you did a good job.  And yes, congratulations on reaching your first milestone... you're doing great so far.   I like the shape of your hair.  Did you have it cut like that or does it grow like that naturally?


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Oct 14, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright sexy mama!!!!  They look amazing and you did a good job.  And yes, congratulations on reaching your first milestone... you're doing great so far.   I like the shape of your hair.  Did you have it cut like that or does it grow like that naturally?



Thank you! The curl pattern of my hair in the front and crown area has always been looser than the curl pattern of my hair in the back and bottom sections so it kind of has a bob-y look.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Thank you! The curl pattern of my hair in the front and crown area has always been looser than the curl pattern of my hair in the back and bottom sections so it kind of has a bob-y look.


I love that shape. Mine grows in this weird shag mullet shape, even when I was relaxed and had it cut into a bob it still found a way to be a mullet!


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 14, 2019)

Has anyone used this? 

https://loxxset.com/products/personal-affects-loxxset


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 14, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Has anyone used this?
> 
> https://loxxset.com/products/personal-affects-loxxset


Never heard of it. I wonder what the ingredients are?


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 14, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Never heard of it. I wonder what the ingredients are?


I was wondering the same because im confused at how it works.  My niece told me about it. let me see if send me a pic


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 14, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> I was wondering the same because im confused at how it works.  My niece told me about it. let me see if send me a pic



It's a secret...lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 15, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> It's a secret...lolView attachment 452205


Nice, I love those ingredients, LOL


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 15, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Has anyone used this?
> 
> https://loxxset.com/products/personal-affects-loxxset



Marine botanicals???  Organic compounds?   Sounds like glorified sea salt.    . Which can be purchased at Dollar Tree for $1.00 and at grocery stores for $2-3 at most.  

Save your money ladies...


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 15, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Marine botanicals???  Organic compounds?   Sounds like glorified sea salt.    . Which can be purchased at Dollar Tree for $1.00 and at grocery stores for $2-3 at most.
> 
> Save your money ladies...



Thats exactly what I  told my niece.. sounds like stuff I have in the kitchen.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 15, 2019)

@shyekiera @shortycocoa I’m going to stick with my boo- AVJ, rose water and vitamin E-hair and scalp feel good. Just cruising into month 11.


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 16, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> @shyekiera @shortycocoa I’m going to stick with my boo- AVJ, rose water and vitamin E-hair and scalp feel good. Just cruising into month 11.



Lol I'm just impatient... boot to throw a wig on


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 16, 2019)

I ordered a slap cap to try. I have a hard time sleeping with a satin cap or scarf on because they either feel too tight on my head or slide off. My son steals my satin pillow case, so i am hoping I like the slap cap. Plus I saw some cute turban styles that would be nice for winter if I like the regular one I ordered.  Are ya'll tying your hair up at night? What are you using?


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Oct 16, 2019)

Lawd my locs feel dry and I swear I've tried everything and watched every YouTube video!  The only time they feel soft is for a couple days after I wash and condish.  Also two regrets: that I didn't get locs waaaaaaay sooner and that I didn't go bigger!  I'm combining a lot of locs these days.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Oct 16, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I ordered a slap cap to try. I have a hard time sleeping with a satin cap or scarf on because they either feel too tight on my head or slide off. My son steals my satin pillow case, so i am hoping I like the slap cap. Plus I saw some cute turban styles that would be nice for winter if I like the regular one I ordered.  Are ya'll tying your hair up at night? What are you using?



I use a du-rag to tie my hair up at night.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 16, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I ordered a slap cap to try. I have a hard time sleeping with a satin cap or scarf on because they either feel too tight on my head or slide off. My son steals my satin pillow case, so i am hoping I like the slap cap. Plus I saw some cute turban styles that would be nice for winter if I like the regular one I ordered.  Are ya'll tying your hair up at night? What are you using?


I have a slap cap but I only slept in it once. Too tight.  I’m still sleeping in an old worn out satin bonnet from Sally’s and I have some cheapy satin pillowcases just in case it falls off.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 17, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I ordered a slap cap to try. I have a hard time sleeping with a satin cap or scarf on because they either feel too tight on my head or slide off. My son steals my satin pillow case, so i am hoping I like the slap cap. Plus I saw some cute turban styles that would be nice for winter if I like the regular one I ordered.  Are ya'll tying your hair up at night? What are you using?


I use a satin scarf. When my hair gets longer, I’m going to get a loc soc, or something similar. I don’t like caps, since my hair won’t stay in place.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 17, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I ordered a slap cap to try. I have a hard time sleeping with a satin cap or scarf on because they either feel too tight on my head or slide off. My son steals my satin pillow case, so i am hoping I like the slap cap. Plus I saw some cute turban styles that would be nice for winter if I like the regular one I ordered.  Are ya'll tying your hair up at night? What are you using?



I use neck gaiters or Buffs to cover my hair at night, then tie a scarf on top.  Sometimes I fall asleep without putting on a scarf but I never forget to put on the neck gaiter or Buff.  I also have a smooth satin-adjacent pillowcase I sleep on sometimes.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 17, 2019)

Ready to get these blonde highlights out of my locs! Any of you ladies know of a good  black hair dye?


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 18, 2019)

mz.rae said:


> Ready to get these blonde highlights out of my locs! Any of you ladies know of a good  black hair dye?


Nope. It is extremely hard to cover the blonde. I have used permanent color and semi. Even when I was a loose natural and relaxed. 
I use a rinse after a few washes.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 18, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I use neck gaiters or Buffs to cover my hair at night, then tie a scarf on top.  Sometimes I fall asleep without putting on a scarf but I never forget to put on the neck gaiter or Buff.  I also have a smooth satin-adjacent pillowcase I sleep on sometimes.


I’ve never heard of those. Let me google!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 18, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Nope. It is extremely hard to cover the blonde. I have used permanent color and semi. Even when I was a loose natural and relaxed.
> I use a rinse after a few washes.



Wow...so it makes sense why so many people just cut it off or grow it out.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 18, 2019)

Looks like Natural Nirvana combed out her locs again.


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 19, 2019)

I may be late but have yall seen these videos that give the recipe to Damion Walker's loc spray?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 19, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> I may be late but have yall seen these videos that give the recipe to Damion Walker's loc spray?


No but I want it!


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 19, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> No but I want it!




There are several but here is the first one I found:


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 20, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Wow...so it makes sense why so many people just cut it off or grow it out.


Yeah I recently covered my hair with a red rinse. Black and blonde don’t mix.. I was walking around looking like a green goblin! I will just stick to the red rinse until the blond grows out.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 23, 2019)

I want a black rinse on my roots to cover these pesky grays. but, then another part of me feels like meh whatever I will ride it out LOL! I have to schedule my retwist for next week, that came around fast!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 24, 2019)

Got my retwist and combined my hair into braids for a week and a half. I have multiple lengths throughout my head and the ends are very thick. A combo of those two issues caused me to use black rubber bands mid shaft in some areas and extra at the bottom to keep the braids secure. I think I will have better results when these as they become more uniform in length while growing. I  was pleased with how they looked once I took them out but I know the waves will prob be very short lived.


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 24, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Got my retwist and combined my hair into braids for a week and a half. I have multiple lengths throughout my head and the ends are very thick. A combo of those two issues caused me to use black rubber bands mid shaft in some areas and extra at the bottom to keep the braids secure. I think I will have better results when these as they become more uniform in length while growing. I  was pleased with how they looked once I took them out but I know the waves will prob be very short lived.
> 
> View attachment 452365
> 
> ...




BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 24, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Yeah I recently covered my hair with a red rinse. Black and blonde don’t mix.. I was walking around looking like a green goblin! I will just stick to the red rinse until the blond grows out.


Also thanks for the reinforcement of staying dark. Been having the itch to do something with color but imma sit this one out. Lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 24, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Got my retwist and combined my hair into braids for a week and a half. I have multiple lengths throughout my head and the ends are very thick. A combo of those two issues caused me to use black rubber bands mid shaft in some areas and extra at the bottom to keep the braids secure. I think I will have better results when these as they become more uniform in length while growing. I  was pleased with how they looked once I took them out but I know the waves will prob be very short lived.
> 
> View attachment 452365
> 
> ...


Most Beautiful...I love your hair!  #haircrush


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 25, 2019)

@BillsBackerz67  that hair is gawjusss!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 25, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Got my retwist and combined my hair into braids for a week and a half. I have multiple lengths throughout my head and the ends are very thick. A combo of those two issues caused me to use black rubber bands mid shaft in some areas and extra at the bottom to keep the braids secure. I think I will have better results when these as they become more uniform in length while growing. I  was pleased with how they looked once I took them out but I know the waves will prob be very short lived.
> 
> View attachment 452365
> 
> ...



Dope!  Your hair is amazing.  I've been waiting to see how a braidout would look on your locks and you killed it.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2019)

I should have retwisted this week but I was being lazy. Now, I have to get ready to get back on the road.

Does anyone have that one "rouge" loc that seems to be way longer than the others? Most are around below shoulder blade length but I have ONE that is almost mid-back length (stretched). I don't plan to trim.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 26, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Got my retwist and combined my hair into braids for a week and a half. I have multiple lengths throughout my head and the ends are very thick. A combo of those two issues caused me to use black rubber bands mid shaft in some areas and extra at the bottom to keep the braids secure. I think I will have better results when these as they become more uniform in length while growing. I  was pleased with how they looked once I took them out but I know the waves will prob be very short lived.
> 
> View attachment 452365
> 
> ...



Beautiful!  I think I'm going to do this for my next retwist.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 26, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I should have retwisted this week but I was being lazy. Now, I have to get ready to get back on the road.
> 
> Does anyone have that one "rouge" loc that seems to be way longer than the others? Most are around below shoulder blade length but I have ONE that is almost mid-back length (stretched). I don't plan to trim.


Yes! I trimmed one the other day, and will trim another one probably today.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 26, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Most Beautiful...I love your hair!  #haircrush





RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> @BillsBackerz67  that hair is gawjusss!


Awww thanks ladies!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 26, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Dope!  Your hair is amazing.  I've been waiting to see how a braidout would look on your locks and you killed it.


Thank you! I think I might have her do this more often when I get it done. This is the first time ever in almost 2.5 weeks since my retwist that I still have visible partsthat never happens. i guess styles really do help preserve it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 26, 2019)

My 1-year locaversary is coming up in November and I’m thinking of going to a pro and maybe getting a style.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I should have retwisted this week but I was being lazy. Now, I have to get ready to get back on the road.
> 
> Does anyone have that one "rouge" loc that seems to be way longer than the others? Most are around below shoulder blade length but I have ONE that is almost mid-back length (stretched). I don't plan to trim.



I believe everyone has that one "renegade" lock that always sticks up.  Mine changes all the time.  

I also think my "rogue" lock is in the back.  I don't have plans to trim, though.

On another note, when are we going to see your freshly trimmed locks from when you cut off all the fat ends?


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> My 1-year locaversary is coming up in November and I’m thinking of going to a pro and maybe getting a style.



Yay!!!  You have almost made it through your first year!  How do you feel?  What kind of style are you thinking about?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 27, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!  You have almost made it through your first year!  How do you feel?  What kind of style are you thinking about?


I feel really good about my journey and my hair. I’ve been on cruise control for the last few months. It’s really the easiest time I’ve ever had with my hair in my life. I was thinking some kind of half up do.  I’m also looking for some confirmation from a professional that my hair is doing what it is supposed to be doing since I haven’t been since my comb coil install.


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 27, 2019)

I made it to my first month on 10/21! I combined 4 locs (2 each together) because they were VERY thin compared to the others, and I didn’t like it. So I have maybe 92 or 93 locs now. I also finally found what product I like for retwists - Fruit of the Earth’s 100% Aloe Vera Gel. I have a lot of budding, which is exciting! I’m gonna try to only retwist now every 3 weeks. I’d been doing them every 1-1.5 weeks which I know is bad so don’t say anything.  

Here is an update from today.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 27, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I made it to my first month on 10/21! I combined 4 locs (2 each together) because they were VERY thin compared to the others, and I didn’t like it. So I have maybe 92 or 93 locs now. I also finally found what product I like for retwists - Fruit of the Earth’s 100% Aloe Vera Gel. I have a lot of budding, which is exciting! I’m gonna try to only retwist now every 3 weeks. I’d been doing them every 1-1.5 weeks which I know is bad so don’t say anything.
> 
> Here is an update from today.
> 
> View attachment 452435


Lookin’ good, girl!  It was months before I could go more than two weeks without a retwist.


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 27, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Lookin’ good, girl!  It was months before I could go more than two weeks without a retwist.



Thank you! 

Good to know. I’d be ok with every 2 weeks but I have dermatitis on my scalp and HAVE to wash every week. So I’m a bit worried about what it’ll look like without retwisting, but I gotta wash my hair. And I don’t wanna thin the roots, so we’ll see!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 28, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I made it to my first month on 10/21! I combined 4 locs (2 each together) because they were VERY thin compared to the others, and I didn’t like it. So I have maybe 92 or 93 locs now. I also finally found what product I like for retwists - Fruit of the Earth’s 100% Aloe Vera Gel. I have a lot of budding, which is exciting! I’m gonna try to only retwist now every 3 weeks. I’d been doing them every 1-1.5 weeks which I know is bad so don’t say anything.
> 
> Here is an update from today.
> 
> View attachment 452435



I love it...your locks are so fluffy and juicy!


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 28, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I made it to my first month on 10/21! I combined 4 locs (2 each together) because they were VERY thin compared to the others, and I didn’t like it. So I have maybe 92 or 93 locs now. I also finally found what product I like for retwists - Fruit of the Earth’s 100% Aloe Vera Gel. I have a lot of budding, which is exciting! I’m gonna try to only retwist now every 3 weeks. I’d been doing them every 1-1.5 weeks which I know is bad so don’t say anything.
> 
> Here is an update from today.
> 
> View attachment 452435


Dang u have budding already? I'm so jealous. My hair isn't doing anything besides the new growth.


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 28, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Dang u have budding already? I'm so jealous. My hair isn't doing anything besides the new growth.



I think I do? I’m not sure how this is happening so quickly tbh .


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Dang u have budding already? I'm so jealous. My hair isn't doing anything besides the new growth.


Do you wash your hair a lot? I believe weekly, or bi-weekly washing helps. You may not have the look of a fresh retwist, or your hair staying neat looking, but washing helps the loc’ing process.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 29, 2019)

I see I’m the short-shorty out of the group.. lol I started with a speck of hair... lol


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 29, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Do you wash your hair a lot? I believe weekly, or bi-weekly washing helps. You may not have the look of a fresh retwist, or your hair staying neat looking, but washing helps the loc’ing process.




See I keep hearing  different things.. wash... don't wash only seabreeze. Im so freakin confused.  Its been 2 months and I've washed 3 times.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 30, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> See I keep hearing  different things.. wash... don't wash only seabreeze. Im so freakin confused.  Its been 2 months and I've washed 3 times.


The “don’t wash” is to prevent unraveling, but from my experience it doesn’t matter. As long as you aren’t combing/detangling your hair, it will loc sooner or later. And it also depends on the texture. My hair tangles easily.


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 30, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> The “don’t wash” is to prevent unraveling, but from my experience it doesn’t matter. As long as you aren’t combing/detangling your hair, it will loc sooner or later. And it also depends on the texture.My hair tangles easily.




Thanks.  My loose hair tangles easily but i fires since it's twisted it's taking longer.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 30, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Thanks.  My loose hair tangles easily but i fires since it's twisted it's taking longer.


Yeah it’s just going to take awhile. 1-3 years for full maturity. Don’t get discouraged.


----------



## mz.rae (Oct 30, 2019)

It’s so crazy to look in the mirror and see how far my hair has come. It’s crazy how when you first start out and you’re anxious to see what your hair is going to look like as it goes through the locking process only to look up and it’s at that moment you were anxious to see. Not to sound cliche but to all the newbies who are just staring out, trust the process! Before you know it you will be two, three, and four years in wondering where time has gone and in awe of your locs!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I see I’m the short-shorty out of the group.. lol I started with a speck of hair... lol


Not a speck...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 30, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> See I keep hearing  different things.. wash... don't wash only seabreeze. Im so freakin confused.  Its been 2 months and I've washed 3 times.


I washed at the 3-week mark the first wash and then almost every week after that until month 6 when I could go 2 weeks. Had to retwist too.  I know that you’re not supposed to but I didn’t feel like I had a choice. I don’t think my hair suffered and I can’t say how quickly my hair loced because this is my first set but I’ve been fully loced since about month 5.  I do think that water helps the process. I spray nightly and I’ve always thought that it encouraged locing.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 30, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I see I’m the short-shorty out of the group.. lol I started with a speck of hair... lol


I’m right there with you. Won’t have any hang time for a while lol


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 30, 2019)

I got some buds or sumn y’all


----------



## shyekiera (Oct 30, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I washed at the 3-week mark the first wash and then almost every week after that until month 6 when I could go 2 weeks. Had to retwist too.  I know that you’re not supposed to but I didn’t feel like I had a choice. I don’t think my hair suffered and I can’t say how quickly my hair loced because this is my first set but I’ve been fully loced since about month 5.  I do think that water helps the process. I spray nightly and I’ve always thought that it encouraged locing.



I just inspected my hair and it's doing something but not sure what.  It looks like the twists are tightening,  making it look curlier. I'm going to try spritzing


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2019)

I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Oct 30, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies and please continue to pray for me and my family.



We’ll be here when you get back. Sending you some love.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2019)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> We’ll be here when you get back. Sending you some love.



Thank you so much for this. I'm in so much pain that I cant even explain.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 30, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I think I do? I’m not sure how this is happening so quickly tbh .
> 
> View attachment 452447


You have loc ready hair. Yours will be mature before the 6-8 month mark at this rate. Beautiful


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Oct 30, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies


My condolences Take care of yourself and sending you a huge warm hug through my iPhone. We’ll be here.


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 31, 2019)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> You have loc ready hair. Yours will be mature before the 6-8 month mark at this rate. Beautiful



Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## fifi134 (Oct 31, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies



I am so, so sorry. Please be gracious to yourself. Anything you do to help you heal and be comforted, do it. We’ll be here when you’re ready.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 31, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies



Sending you lots of love. Just take it one day at a time. We will be here.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 31, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies


I’m so very sorry to hear about your mother. Forgiveness not at all necessary. Take your time and take care. We’re here.


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 31, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies


I am so sorry to hear about your mother. Take care of you.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 1, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies


----------



## shyekiera (Nov 1, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies



Take care of yourself!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 2, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies



My condolences to you!  Come back when you're ready.  There's no pressure here.  

P.S.  I would be remiss if I did not say your hair looks amazing in your avatar.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 2, 2019)

@Guinan 
My condolences to you. I wish you an abundance of comfort at this time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 4, 2019)

Washing my hair today..  I’m almost 6 months loc’ed. Time is moving pretty fast! I won’t be retwisting today. I found some headbands so I can look a little more pulled together when my hair starts doing it’s own thing after washing. For my next retwist, I might get some TW Tight Hold gel.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 4, 2019)

Loc confession time
I have been pulling the knots out of the ends of my hair.. just doing it to be doing it.. bad girl.. lol my hair ends are still sealing, but I will get that pulling stuff off under control. I need to go back to crocheting or something!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 4, 2019)

another loc confession 
So I have been using an oil on my scalp and massaging it in 2-3 times a week. I decided to use a non-sulfate shampoo being lazy, thinking I will just clarify on my next wash.  Yeah right! Didn’t I say I wasn’t going to use that shampoo anymore? Didn’t I say I wasn’t going to use oil? Lol see just doing stuff to be doing stuff and now I see a little bit of buildup on my scalp in some areas and a couple of locs.  Now I gotta go back in and shampoo with some real shampoo! 
I don’t do no ACV rinses because if you use a clarifying shampoo to begin with that will prevent the need for dish soap and acv baths.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 4, 2019)

After those two additional washes, I now look like I’m a disciple of Jesus, traveling on foot spreading the good news! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 4, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> After those two additional washes, I now look like I’m a disciple of Jesus, traveling on foot spreading the good news! Lol




 Somebody


----------



## shyekiera (Nov 4, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Loc confession time
> I have been pulling the knots out of the ends of my hair.. just doing it to be doing it.. bad girl.. lol my hair ends are still sealing, but I will get that pulling stuff off under control. I need to go back to crocheting or something!



We can be loced crochet buddies lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 4, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> We can be loced crochet buddies lol


I haven’t done it in so long! Have you made anything lately?


----------



## shyekiera (Nov 4, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I haven’t done it in so long! Have you made anything lately?




Yes, ive been making hats and headbands lately.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 5, 2019)

This lady in Starbucks told me she loved my hair, I was looking like really?? LOL!


----------



## Platinum (Nov 6, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies



My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 6, 2019)

Hi ladies I’m new here but I just wanted to say thank you for welcoming me in. I have been mostly loc’d for a year and a half. I’m just waiting for a small section on the right side of my head to loc. Just trying to stay patient lol.


----------



## simplycee (Nov 6, 2019)

lisa lincoln said:


> Hi ladies I’m new here but I just wanted to say thank you for welcoming me in. I have been mostly loc’d for a year and a half. I’m just waiting for a small section on the right side of my head to loc. Just trying to stay patient lol.


Welcome!


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 6, 2019)

simplycee said:


> Welcome!


Thank you


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 7, 2019)

Question...when i wash after a retwist is it normal for the twist to unravel or should it have matted a bit to keep some of that retwist?  Since I switched from interlock to palmroll I feel like my new growth is not locking.  I retwist once a month and wash about two weeks after my retwist.  I've retwisted 3 times since I stopped interlocking.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 7, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Question...when i wash after a retwist is it normal for the twist to unravel or should it have matted a bit to keep some of that retwist?  Since I switched from interlock to palmroll I feel like my new growth is not locking.  I retwist once a month and wash about two weeks after my retwist.  I've retwisted 3 times since I stopped interlocking.


Your roots won’t stay loc’ed and yes unraveling will occur, which is normal after washing your hair. A retwist isn't supppose to last after washing your hair.


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 7, 2019)

Then to Now


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Nov 7, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Your roots won’t stay loc’ed and yes unraveling will occur, which is normal after washing your hair. A retwist isn't supppose to last after washing your hair.


Ok.  I'm worried I'll end up like the chick in the video!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 7, 2019)

Loc’dDream said:


> Then to Now


Love them!  You are just a cutiepatootie!


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 7, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Love them!  You are just a cutiepatootie!


Thank you !!!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 8, 2019)

Guinan said:


> I know I've havent been posting alot. My mother passed away two day ago. I''m in so much pain right now and my heart is so broken right now but I know I will be ok. My girlfriends took me out. I'm still continuing in my loc journey but please forgive me for not posting much. I value this forum and I will in the future will post more. Love you Ladies



I'm not loc'd but I lurk here. I just wanted to send my condolences to you in your time of loss @Guinan. I'm so sorry to read this. I hope you take all the time you need to process your feelings.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Ok.  I'm worried I'll end up like the chick in the video!


Two strand twists take longer to loc and they unravel and puff out more than coils. 
But no matter what, your roots/new growth will not stay twisted. They will unravel because it’s new hair growth.  That new hair will grow into the loc and will go through the loc’ing process as usual. 
Now some people’s new growth doesn’t grow into the loc, it grows outside of the loc. Wrapping the new growth along the loc will take care of that.
But don’t worry! Your locs are doing fine!
They will mature sooner or later.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2019)

Loc’dDream said:


> Hi ladies I’m new here but I just wanted to say thank you for welcoming me in. I have been mostly loc’d for a year and a half. I’m just waiting for a small section on the right side of my head to loc. Just trying to stay patient lol.



Hey girl!  Welcome aboard.  I just hit 18 months last month also.  Can we see what your locks look like?  How did you start them?  How do you maintain them?


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 8, 2019)

Loc’dDream said:


> Then to Now



I'm all late.... didn't know you already blessed us with pics.  I love it!!!


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 8, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Hey girl!  Welcome aboard.  I just hit 18 months last month also.  Can we see what your locks look like?  How did you start them?  How do you maintain them?


Hi I started with coils but they unraveled so then my loctician put my hair in braids instead. Right now I maintain them every 2 months by interlocking other than that I just leave them alone except for washing them once a month and spritzing them with water. I’m pretty much loc’d except for one small section on the right side of my head in the front


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 8, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm all late.... didn't know you already blessed us with pics.  I love it!!!



thank you.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2019)

@Loc’dDream 
Your starter locs look close to the size of my locs currently. Do you have any tips for interlocking short locs?


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 8, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @Loc’dDream
> Your starter locs look close to the size of my locs currently. Do you have any tips for interlocking short locs?


Honestly I don’t because my loctician does the work. What I could say is that she went with that method because my hair kept unraveling and she was like that was the only way to keep my hair put. And in the end she was right. They stop unraveling after that. HTH.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 8, 2019)

I’m going to wash, touch up my color, and retwist my hair.  I was considering interlocking, but I don’t know.. 
I got the TW Tight Hold gel, so I hope that gives my hair a nice hold.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2019)

I still use way too many clips. I know once my hair gets longer, I won’t need as many. I’m looking at videos for clip placement, but nothing good for super short locs.


----------



## shyekiera (Nov 9, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m going to wash, touch up my color, and retwist my hair.  I was considering interlocking, but I don’t know..
> I got the TW Tight Hold gel, so I hope that gives my hair a nice hold.



Let me know how toy like the gel.  I bought that and jamaican mango but i haven't started twisting my own hair yet.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2019)

I’m liking the TW Tight Hold so far. I didn’t touch up my color (just didn’t feel like it). The gel doesn’t feel dry or slimy. It feels very silky. It smells nice too. I’m taking a 5 min break.

What’s going on with everyone else? It’s getting cold out!
I was going to get a loc cap, but I don’t thing it will keep my locs from sticking up around my nape, so I will just stick with the scarf.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Let me know how toy like the gel.  I bought that and jamaican mango but i haven't started twisting my own hair yet.


I would take that JM Lime back. The Tight Hold is the business and it’s not sticky like JM Lime.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2019)

Loc’dDream said:


> Honestly I don’t because my loctician does the work. What I could say is that she went with that method because my hair kept unraveling and she was like that was the only way to keep my hair put. And in the end she was right. They stop unraveling after that. HTH.


Thanks lady! I got this loc tool, but I’m not gonna bother with it, but I will keep it around this time. I lost some I ordered years ago.


----------



## shyekiera (Nov 9, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I would take that JM Lime back. The Tight Hold is the business and it’s not sticky like JM Lime.



Dang well I got it from the beauty supply and they don't do refund so I'm stuck with it
 I'll find some use for it


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 9, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m going to wash, touch up my color, and retwist my hair.  I was considering interlocking, but I don’t know..
> I got the TW Tight Hold gel, so I hope that gives my hair a nice hold.


I love the TW tight hold I used it on my area that wasn’t locking. Guess what my loctician said it’s finally locing!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2019)

I finished retwisting my hair and it wasn’t as satisfying as I thought it would be... oh well glad I’m done.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2019)

shyekiera said:


> Dang well I got it from the beauty supply and they don't do refund so I'm stuck with it
> I'll find some use for it


Use it for edges. I just wouldn’t twist with it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 9, 2019)

I’m at my six month mark (13th) and I have gotten some nice growth, but I’m still twiggy out of the group.  I like the Tight Hold. It didn’t make my hair hard or crispy. My hair grows differently in each main section of my head. I will not complain. I’m in the teenage phase.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 9, 2019)

How do I know what stage I’m in?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> How do I know what stage I’m in?


I’m in that frizzy, unruly, awkward stage.  Are your locs more uniformed, less frizzy, solid, or mature looking? If so that’s the mature phase.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m in that frizzy, unruly, awkward stage.  Are your locs more uniformed, less frizzy, solid, or mature looking? If so that’s the mature phase.


Yay!  I think I’m mature. Now when do I get to that growth phase?  My locs are solid and the tips are fully loced. I still have hairs that get loose and are stupid straight but I think I’m there. Can’t wait to see what year 2 brings.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 10, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Yay!  I think I’m mature. Now when do I get to that growth phase?  My locs are solid and the tips are fully loced. I still have hairs that get loose and are stupid straight but I think I’m there. Can’t wait to see what year 2 brings.


Oh the growth.. you can make a ponytail! Lol I can’t even shake yet.. I don’t think my hair has the ability to shake either.. like it’s just not light enough. I need a great amount of hang time to do that! 
Your hair has evolved a lot, so I know you will see more hang time soon.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 10, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Oh the growth.. you can make a ponytail! Lol I can’t even shake yet.. I don’t think my hair has the ability to shake either.. like it’s just not light enough. I need a great amount of hang time to do that!
> Your hair has evolved a lot, so I know you will see more hang time soon.


Lol...ponytail is relative. I can pull it back into a kind of ponytail but lawd knows I wouldn’t leave the house like that!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 10, 2019)

I washed my hair and DS 1's hair today.  I separated some of his locks but not all of them.  He wouldn't sit still long enough for me to get all of it done.  I just separated what I could, towel rubbed his whole head and put oil on his locks.

I plan on retightening my hair this week starting tomorrow.  It should be dry by then.  DS 2 has some crazy new growth.  He needs a retightening also but I plan to wait a few more weeks before doing his.


----------



## fifi134 (Nov 10, 2019)

I survived 2 weeks without a retwist, so I think next time I’ll go for 3. I got my hair professionally retwisted though, just bc I felt like it.   I’ll go back to her for December for a wedding I’m in.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 10, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I survived 2 weeks without a retwist, so I think next time I’ll go for 3. I got my hair professionally retwisted though, just bc I felt like it.   I’ll go back to her for December for a wedding I’m in.
> 
> View attachment 452795


Beautiful!  What city?


----------



## simplycee (Nov 10, 2019)

20 months locked. Also 2 weeks post retightening and my grid has disappeared. I’d love to think it’s new growth but I believe it’s frizz.


----------



## fifi134 (Nov 10, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Beautiful!  What city?



Thank you! It’s in Boston and conveniently 15 minutes from my house.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2019)

@fifi134 
Your style is so pretty!

@simplycee 
You have a lot of hair! It’s so full! How long does it take to retighten?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I washed my hair and DS 1's hair today.  I separated some of his locks but not all of them.  He wouldn't sit still long enough for me to get all of it done.  I just separated what I could, towel rubbed his whole head and put oil on his locks.
> 
> I plan on retightening my hair this week starting tomorrow.  It should be dry by then.  DS 2 has some crazy new growth.  He needs a retightening also but I plan to wait a few more weeks before doing his.


There is this guy on YT that started his locs with the towel/sponge method, and his locs are gorgeous! They are longer now, so he has to retwist them by hand. The towel method gives you a lot of locs too! I didn’t even think to start that way... 

I know I say this every time, but you are a trooper for dealing with those boys! Lol meanwhile, I just bought a hair cutting cape for mine. I got tired of clipping a towel around their necks and getting the towel full of hair.


----------



## KimPossibli (Nov 11, 2019)

KimPossibli said:


> I haven't paid attention to my roots in weeks... just washing and rolling on with life...
> 
> the pain that is gonna come when I have to separate these roots tomorrow....



As it turns out I didnt do anything to my hair until yesterday... 

I did it while soaking wet with a hot oil treatment in it.... 
it wasnt terrible... 

but I wouldnt recommend going that long with out at least periodically separating roots.. 

also... 

I realised yesterday that I'm about 2 .5 years since I started locing....


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2019)

KimPossibli said:


> As it turns out I didnt do anything to my hair until yesterday...
> 
> I did it while soaking wet with a hot oil treatment in it....
> it wasnt terrible...
> ...


My roots are not about the single life! They stay wanting to get married! Lol 

Do you think the hot oil treatment helped with popping/separating them? Did you use a detangling spray?

Wow you are 2.5 years in the game! That’s what’s up! I hope to ride this thing out this time. I have loc’ed my hair several times and can’t make it past 1.5 years.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2019)

Anyone wear loc jewelry?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 11, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> Thank you! It’s in Boston and conveniently 15 minutes from my house.


I was born in Boston!   I live in Louisville now and there is definitely a void for locticians and natural hair stylists period.  I do love that style. I was considering finding a professional for my 1-year but I’ve been lazy about finding the right one and I don’t have time for the foolishness you have to put up with here with them being so few and far between.


----------



## fifi134 (Nov 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @fifi134
> Your style is so pretty!
> 
> @simplycee
> You have a lot of hair! It’s so full! How long does it take to retighten?



Thank you!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2019)

Lessons I learned with this


Cattypus1 said:


> I was born in Boston!   I live in Louisville now and there is definitely a void for locticians and natural hair stylists period.  I do love that style. I was considering finding a professional for my 1-year but I’ve been lazy about finding the right one and I don’t have time for the foolishness you have to put up with here with them being so few and far between.


I see a connection happening here! Lol you got family in Boston? Maybe you could visit next year and hook up with a loctician there?


----------



## KimPossibli (Nov 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> My roots are not about the single life! They stay wanting to get married! Lol
> 
> Do you think the hot oil treatment helped with popping/separating them? Did you use a detangling spray?
> 
> Wow you are 2.5 years in the game! That’s what’s up! I hope to ride this thing out this time. I have loc’ed my hair several times and can’t make it past 1.5 years.



I think being dripping wet plus the hot oil treatment definitely helped

what they look like today


----------



## simplycee (Nov 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @simplycee
> You have a lot of hair! It’s so full! How long does it take to retighten?



I do have a lot of hair = a lot of locks.  Usually it takes about 3.5/4 hours to wash and retighten at 6-7 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 11, 2019)

simplycee said:


> I do have a lot of hair = a lot of locks.  Usually it takes about 3.5/4 hours to wash and retighten at 6-7 weeks.


Oh that’s not bad at all.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Anyone wear loc jewelry?


 I want some! But I don’t really have a enough hair that I think would make it pop.


----------



## shyekiera (Nov 11, 2019)

I bought dry shampoo.
I don't  like it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 11, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> Lessons I learned with this
> 
> I see a connection happening here! Lol you got family in Boston? Maybe you could visit next year and hook up with a loctician there?



I haven’t been in touch with the little bit of family I have there in years.  I’d be on my own there, I haven’t been back there since my daughter was a toddler and I won’t say how old she is, let’s just say she’s not a toddler anymore. ​


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 12, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Lol...ponytail is relative. I can pull it back into a kind of ponytail but lawd knows I wouldn’t leave the house like that!




Me too lol!!


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 12, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I survived 2 weeks without a retwist, so I think next time I’ll go for 3. I got my hair professionally retwisted though, just bc I felt like it.   I’ll go back to her for December for a wedding I’m in.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 452795



Very pretty


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 12, 2019)

I got my hair retightened on Saturday I’m happy with it. It’s been 6 weeks since my last retightening and I have some new growth so it’s cool.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 12, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I survived 2 weeks without a retwist, so I think next time I’ll go for 3. I got my hair professionally retwisted though, just bc I felt like it.   I’ll go back to her for December for a wedding I’m in.
> 
> View attachment 452795



That style is so elegant and beautiful!!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 12, 2019)

Loc’dDream said:


> View attachment 452853 I got my hair retightened on Saturday I’m happy with it. It’s been 6 weeks since my last retightening and I have some new growth so it’s cool.



Your hair looks so good!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 12, 2019)

Loc’dDream said:


> View attachment 452853 I got my hair retightened on Saturday I’m happy with it. It’s been 6 weeks since my last retightening and I have some new growth so it’s cool.


Love it!  I’m still toying with the idea of a professional retwist but I just don’t like shops!


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 12, 2019)

KimPossibli said:


> I think being dripping wet plus the hot oil treatment definitely helped
> 
> what they look like today



Ohhh I love the size of your locs, so thick and pretty!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I want some! But I don’t really have a enough hair that I think would make it pop.


When I hit a year, i’m going to try a couple of cuffs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2019)

@KimPossibli 
That’s a dope pic! My mobile carrier wouldn’t let me be great last night, so I’m finally seeing it! 
Like I think you should frame it, seriously!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 12, 2019)

@Loc’dDream 
I really like your style! 
I want something similar in the future. Sort of like a pinup style.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 12, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> When I hit a year, i’m going to try a couple of cuffs.



I have some leftover from braids earlier this year. Once mine fatten up I may try them out.


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 12, 2019)

Evolving78 said:


> @Loc’dDream
> I really like your style!
> I want something similar in the future. Sort of like a pinup style.



thank you


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 12, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Your hair looks so good!


Thank you!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 13, 2019)

I finished my retightening earlier this evening.  I probably would have been done sooner if I had started Sunday evening when my hair was almost dry or if I had gotten more done on Monday and Tuesday.  I was determined to finish today, so that was my main focus all day.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2019)

I haven’t retwisted in 2 months. I’m on the road this weekend and I was thinking about going to one of the local shops and getting someone to do it. But, I’m really particular about letting just anyone putting their hands on my head. My scalp itches and my locs feel a little hard and dry so I will definitely do a hot oil treatment and DC.

I would usually wait until I’m home but I don’t plan to go home for another week and a half (right before thanksgiving). One loctitian that I would have in mind does awesome work  but it’s very hard to get an appointment with her around the holidays.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 16, 2019)

His locs!  I can’t wait until mine are this length.


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 16, 2019)

Does the growth phase take place after all the hair is completely loc’d?


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 19, 2019)

Time for another retwist, I am looking rough LOL! But I do see some nice growth, so that makes me happy and keeps me going.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 19, 2019)

1 year locaversary...I made it!  Year 2 bring it on!!!

Excuse the closed eyes


----------



## Loc’dDream (Nov 19, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> 1 year locaversary...I made it!  Year 2 bring it on!!!
> View attachment 453141View attachment 453143View attachment 453145
> Excuse the closed eyes


Your locs are pretty!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 20, 2019)

Loc’dDream said:


> Your locs are pretty!!


Thank you.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 20, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> 1 year locaversary...I made it!  Year 2 bring it on!!!
> View attachment 453141View attachment 453143View attachment 453145
> Excuse the closed eyes


Beautiful!! Happy 1 year anniversary.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Nov 20, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> 1 year locaversary...I made it!  Year 2 bring it on!!!
> View attachment 453141View attachment 453143View attachment 453145
> Excuse the closed eyes



They look so good! Congrats on your loc-aversary!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 21, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> Beautiful!! Happy 1 year anniversary.


Thanks


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 22, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> 1 year locaversary...I made it!  Year 2 bring it on!!!
> View attachment 453141View attachment 453143View attachment 453145
> Excuse the closed eyes



Yaaaaaaaassss!!!!!!  Congratulations on making it through your first year!  Your locks look so dope.  See, I told you!  Get it, girl!  Here's to an amazing year 2 for you!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 22, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Yaaaaaaaassss!!!!!!  Congratulations on making it through your first year!  Your locks look so dope.  See, I told you!  Get it, girl!  Here's to an amazing year 2 for you!


Thank you so much. I’m so excited about this journey.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Anyone use a tool to help with the frizz?


----------



## fifi134 (Nov 24, 2019)

Two months as of this past week! I know it’s so early but I really wish I had some hang time.  It doesn’t help when your sister has long locs but I know hers are 7 years in the making.

These are from today. It’s been 3 weeks since my last retwist. Feeling kinda limited in styles. My hair grows in layers, so the top is shorter and I feel like I can’t do much but leave it down. It looks messy to me so I need to figure something out soon.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 24, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> Two months as of this past week! I know it’s so early but I really wish I had some hang time.  It doesn’t help when your sister has long locs but I know hers are 7 years in the making.
> 
> These are from today. It’s been 3 weeks since my last retwist. Feeling kinda limited in styles. My hair grows in layers, so the top is shorter and I feel like I can’t do much but leave it down. It looks messy to me so I need to figure something out soon.
> 
> View attachment 453203 View attachment 453205


My hair grows like that, too.  That’s a lot of budding action for two months!  I’m no expert, I’ve been loced about 15 minutes longer than you, LOL...looks like you’ll be loced in no time.


----------



## fifi134 (Nov 25, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> My hair grows like that, too.  That’s a lot of budding action for two months!  I’m no expert, I’ve been loced about 15 minutes longer than you, LOL...looks like you’ll be loced in no time.



It's so annoying!  I hope since my hair is locd they'll finally start to catch up lengthwise with the back. And girl I hope! I'd love to be completely locd soon.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 26, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Anyone use a tool to help with the frizz?



From everything I've read the frizz is part of the journey and when they get more mature they get less frizzy. You could try sleeping in a scarf to try and keep them looking "neater" but I would embrace the frizz


----------



## mz.rae (Nov 26, 2019)

Encounter someone at church that had their Sisterlocks for a month that saw me and said I was her hair goal. I told her the time is going to fly by before she knows it. It’s so weird hearing that now and it’s so crazy how I’m about to be three years loced in a few months!


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 28, 2019)

I just realized my one year anniversary was yesterday just as I was going to bed. This has been so much fun. Looking forward to year 2!


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 28, 2019)

​


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 28, 2019)

So sorry they are sideways. I was just happy I could actually get them to post lol.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 29, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I just realized my one year anniversary was yesterday just as I was going to bed. This has been so much fun. Looking forward to year 2!


Congrats!  We are within a week of each other in our loc journeys. So happy you are enjoying the trip. Your locs look good, even if they are sideways   Try making the pics slightly smaller, that might help.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 29, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Congrats!  We are within a week of each other in our loc journeys. So happy you are enjoying the trip. Your locs look good, even if they are sideways   Try making the pics slightly smaller, that might help.


How fun we are within a week of each other! I will try smaller pics next time. I was just so happy my pics didn’t go poof like they usually do when I try to post them.


----------



## cravoecanela (Nov 30, 2019)

I haven't posted in a while because I haven't noticed any huge changes in my locs in terms of length. It's been around collarbone length for a while which is a bit frustrating but I'll try to be patient. My loctician says my hair grows fast but I'm not seeing it !

I got it washed and retwisted about two weeks ago and it already feels a bit dry (I spritz and oil it from time to time). I might have to do the deep conditioning and hot oil treatment posted upthread. Before I installed my locs I used to mix a paste of henna and brahmi powder to condition my hair. Does anyone else do this for their locs ?


----------



## cravoecanela (Nov 30, 2019)

cravoecanela said:


> I haven't posted in a while because I haven't noticed any huge changes in my locs in terms of length. It's been around collarbone length for a while which is a bit frustrating but I'll try to be patient. My loctician says my hair grows fast but I'm not seeing it !
> 
> I got it washed and retwisted about two weeks ago and it already feels a bit dry (I spritz and oil it from time to time). I might have to do the deep conditioning and hot oil treatment posted upthread. Before I installed my locs I used to mix a paste of henna and brahmi powder to condition my hair. Does anyone else do this for their locs ?




This youtuber answered my question. Video if anyone wants to watch:


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> I just realized my one year anniversary was yesterday just as I was going to bed. This has been so much fun. Looking forward to year 2!



Congratulations, girlie!!!  You made it! How do you feel?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2019)

prettywhitty said:


> View attachment 453305View attachment 453307​



They look awesome!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Anyone use a tool to help with the frizz?



I wish I could help you there, but love my frizz and only "tame" it during retightenings...but it doesn't last past the first wash.  Which is fine with me... I fully embrace my frizz and love it and all my little sprouts    (That's the nickname I gave all the hairs that are on the ends of a lot of my sealed locks).



Foxglove said:


> From everything I've read the frizz is part of the journey and when they get more mature they get less frizzy. You could try sleeping in a scarf to try and keep them looking "neater" but I would embrace the frizz



But I agree with all of what @Foxglove said... remember, make it fly, sis! 
I remember someone in a lock group on FB telling me I wear my frizz well and it looks good on me.  

Another thing I will say is if you want to wear your hair up/back and the frizz is too much for you to bear, or you just want your hair to look smoother/less frizzy then you have to prep for the style at night.  So what I usually do is if I know ahead of time how I want to style my hair for the next day, I will go ahead and dput all my locks going straight back if I don't want a part in my hair, then I put my neck gaiter on and then tie a scarf on top of that. 

If it's some other style with a part and I want to preserve neatness, I do the same thing but make sure my locks go in the direction I want my hair to fall in the morning so that when take all that off, my hair is already laid and I don't have to do anything else to it except maybe fluff it up.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> Two months as of this past week! I know it’s so early but I really wish I had some hang time.  It doesn’t help when your sister has long locs but I know hers are 7 years in the making.
> 
> These are from today. It’s been 3 weeks since my last retwist. Feeling kinda limited in styles. My hair grows in layers, so the top is shorter and I feel like I can’t do much but leave it down. It looks messy to me so I need to figure something out soon.
> 
> View attachment 453203 View attachment 453205



Your hair looks goodt!!!  My hair grows the same way also.  You will have your hang time soon enough!  Maybe you could try wearing some headbands or scarves in the front and then leave the rest out, or some flat twists or braids in the front with the back out.


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 2, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations, girlie!!!  You made it! How do you feel?


I feel quite happy with them. I love love love tha I wash and go now. Looking forward to what next year brings.


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 2, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> They look awesome!!!


Thanks.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 2, 2019)

I had my first professional wash and re-twist yesterday and it was my 3-month anniversary. I definitely notice a difference in length and thickness. My locs are now sometimes getting stuck under the strap of my purse...I like that they're longer, but it's annoying lol. My hairdresser says that she's never seen someone's hair lock as fast as mine has and that the back and crown sections of my hair are really starting to lock. There were a couple of locs at the top of my head that didn't lock AT ALL and almost completely unraveled when she washed my hair.


----------



## Coilystep (Dec 2, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I had my first professional wash and re-twist yesterday and it was my 3-month anniversary. I definitely notice a difference in length and thickness. My locs are now sometimes getting stuck under the strap of my purse...I like that they're longer, but it's annoying lol. My hairdresser says that she's never seen someone's hair lock as fast as mine has and that the back and crown sections of my hair are really starting to lock. There were a couple of locs at the top of my head that didn't lock AT ALL and almost completely unraveled when she washed my hair. View attachment 453431 View attachment 453433 View attachment 453437


I lurk in here all the time. Your locs are beautiful. If I was going to lock I would want them to look like yours.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Dec 2, 2019)

Coilystep said:


> I lurk in here all the time. Your locs and are beautiful. If I was going to lock I would wait them to look like yours.



Thank you!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 2, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I had my first professional wash and re-twist yesterday and it was my 3-month anniversary. I definitely notice a difference in length and thickness. My locs are now sometimes getting stuck under the strap of my purse...I like that they're longer, but it's annoying lol. My hairdresser says that she's never seen someone's hair lock as fast as mine has and that the back and crown sections of my hair are really starting to lock. There were a couple of locs at the top of my head that didn't lock AT ALL and almost completely unraveled when she washed my hair. View attachment 453431 View attachment 453433 View attachment 453437



Your hair is beautiful!  Your locks are progressing nicely.  And I would be remiss if I didn't say those earrings are DOPE!!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I had my first professional wash and re-twist yesterday and it was my 3-month anniversary. I definitely notice a difference in length and thickness. My locs are now sometimes getting stuck under the strap of my purse...I like that they're longer, but it's annoying lol. My hairdresser says that she's never seen someone's hair lock as fast as mine has and that the back and crown sections of my hair are really starting to lock. There were a couple of locs at the top of my head that didn't lock AT ALL and almost completely unraveled when she washed my hair. View attachment 453431 View attachment 453433 View attachment 453437


I love them!  They look beautiful.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 4, 2019)

Ya'll I am overdue for my retwist. I needed to go at bare minimum last week. I look like hell LOL! My appointment is Friday and I cannot wait, because makeup can only do some much. I tie my hair down on the way to work to keep them from sticking up like ODB


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 8, 2019)

Hey y'all!  This month is DS 1's one year lockaversary.  (12/29) I washed his hair today since we skipped last weekend's wash with all the activities we had planned.

Same old same... I had to separate some, but I can never get all of them.  I just do what I can.  His hair looks so good but it's getting at that growth stage where they are starting to droop/fall, creating a middle part and a weird shape in the crown.

So that also tells me that we are probably coming to the end of the towel rubbing road, which makes me sad.  I just continued my maintenance of his locks and then took pics.  I never got around to ordering the loc lint tint for his hair, but I do still want to try it.  I have also been strongly considering just dying his hair black to disguise the lint. 

I washed DS 2's hair also, and I will probably go ahead and spray his locks and oil his scalp in a little while before he goes to bed in a few hours.

As for me, I have been playing with a couple of styles this past week and didn't wash my hair so I will have to try to get that done one day this week.

I am itching for new color as well...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2019)

@shortycocoa I’m sure this was probably addressed somewhere upstream but what is the towel rubbing road?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 9, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> @shortycocoa I’m sure this was probably addressed somewhere upstream but what is the towel rubbing road?



It's all good!  This is a big thread, so lots of stuff gets buried and/or posts get overlooked.  I still have lots of posts from the past few weeks to reply to.

But I started DS 1's locks using a towel/washcloth.   I was familiar with the concept already, but watched several YouTube videos about it prior to starting his locks.  I knew that he would not sit for coils or two-strand twists, so this method was perfect for starting his lock journey, coupled with his hair texture. 

@Evolving78 had it right and I liked what she had to say the other day about this method.  It definitely produces A LOT of locks that are all (mostly) uniform in size.   Even with the locks that have been marrying, it doesn't seem to give it a stark difference in appearance, but I can tell.  Especially on the ones that have not completely fused together yet. 

I just try to keep it in check, especially the ones that look like 3 or 4 locks are trying to merge together.  But Infusium-23 leave-in has been amazing at helping me separate them so for that, I am truly thankful. 

If I were to start locks all over for some reason (I don't see that happening, because I LOVE this set and I really think I got it right this time) I would probably try this method just to see what I would end up with and if my locks would still form the same way.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 9, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> It's all good!  This is a big thread, so lots of stuff gets buried and/or posts get overlooked.  I still have lots of posts from the past few weeks to reply to.
> 
> But I started DS 1's locks using a towel/washcloth.   I was familiar with the concept already, but watched several YouTube videos about it prior to starting his locks.  I knew that he would not sit for coils or two-strand twists, so this method was perfect for starting his lock journey, coupled with his hair texture.
> 
> ...


It actually sounds like the sponge method of producing curls. I never thought of allowing the curls/coils to loc.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 10, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> It actually sounds like the sponge method of producing curls. I never thought of allowing the curls/coils to loc.



Yep!  Same concept.  I actually tried using a regular sponge without the holes (because I didn't want to buy one of those ) but that didn't really work.  So I stuck with the towel/washcloth.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Dec 10, 2019)

I really have to get better about tying my hair down at night. My whole perimeter of my head comes loose and its not locing up like the middle. I am in the middle of moving and can't find my good scarves so I am using this satin lined wrap cap my friend sent me, which is technically to wear out of the house, but it's been working so I am not mad.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 10, 2019)

RoundEyedGirl504 said:


> I really have to get better about tying my hair down at night. My whole perimeter of my head comes loose and its not locing up like the middle. I am in the middle of moving and can't find my good scarves so I am using this satin lined wrap cap my friend sent me, which is technically to wear out of the house, but it's been working so I am not mad.


Necessity is the mother of invention. You gotta do wha works! Love my slap caps!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 10, 2019)

I haven’t really done length checks since I loced but I took a picture today to show my loc jewelry and I’m loving my length progress...


----------



## nothidden (Dec 11, 2019)

Think it's been over a year since I posted in here.  I so loved my SLs but have been removing them since October of this year.  It got to a point where I would have to maintain them myself, but that ain't even happenin.  I'm about halfway thru.  The process isn't at all as bad as I'd expected, but a chore none the less.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 11, 2019)

nothidden said:


> Think it's been over a year since I posted in here.  I so loved my SLs but have been removing them since October of this year.  It got to a point where I would have to maintain them myself, but that ain't even happenin.  I'm about halfway thru.  The process isn't at all as bad as I'd expected, but a chore none the less.



Oh wow!!!  How/what are you doing to take them down?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 11, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I haven’t really done length checks since I loced but I took a picture today to show my loc jewelry and I’m loving my length progress...
> View attachment 453575



I love it!!!  They look so good.  I still can't wear my lock jewelry.  I check periodically to see if they will fit on my locks.


----------



## nothidden (Dec 11, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh wow!!!  How/what are you doing to take them down?


A pushpin and whatever oil that is w/in reach.


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 12, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I haven’t really done length checks since I loced but I took a picture today to show my loc jewelry and I’m loving my length progress...
> View attachment 453575


That looks so pretty!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 13, 2019)

I took DS 1 to his appointment with Developmental Pediatrics yesterday.  The nurse who saw him to get his vitals, weight, etc. had the most beautiful set of locks that were down her back and almost butt length.  That's one of my length goals so I am always amazed to see it in an actual person and not in pics.  Perfect size and everything.  And she had jewelry on some of them.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 13, 2019)

shortycocoa said:


> I took DS 1 to his appointment with Developmental Pediatrics yesterday.  The nurse who saw him to get his vitals, weight, etc. had the most beautiful set of locks that were down her back and almost butt length.  That's one of my length goals so I am always amazed to see it in an actual person and not in pics.  Perfect size and everything.  And she had jewelry on some of them.


I love me some beautiful locs IRL!


----------



## Guinan (Dec 15, 2019)

But anyway...moving on... I reached my 1yr loc-anniversary on 11/30/19. I havent noticed much of a difference in my locs except for maybe alittle length. I've been trying out different gels. I tried Giovanni gel and African super grow gel (but only on my edges). I really like the giovanni gel b/c it gave me the hold that I was looking for; however it did flake but I think it was b/c of my leave-in conditioner. I plan on washing my hair next week but I'm going to use the African super grow gel to see how that works and if I dont like it, I will switch back to giovanni.  I've noticed some build-up on the back of my locs, so when I wash my hair, I will do an ACR.

Attached are pics of my locs.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 15, 2019)

@Guinan I'm so sorry you and your father are having such a hard time right now.  I hope you are able to find comfort and peace soon.  We are here for you.  

Your locks are so full, healthy, and beautiful!  Congratulations on making it to your one year anniversary!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 15, 2019)

@Guinan very sorry about your mother’s passing.  Nothing compares to losing a loved one especially when you were very close.  Seeing a therapist is not a bad idea at all. It might also help your Dad when he’s ready. Grief is different for everyone and it’s hard when others don’t recognize that you are in the grip.  Don’t feel rushed to just “move on”. Take your time. 
Your locs are beautiful!  Take care, we’re here.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 16, 2019)

@shortycocoa @Cattypus1  thanks ladies It felt good writing out what I was feeling. 2020 is all about healing. I was listening to one of Joel Osteen's sermons and he spoke about not letting bitterness take root and stopping you from who you were destined to be. I'm about to start the ideal protein diet and one of my girlfriends is helping me find a black female therapist. I'm all about solutions; lol. 

Thanks again for letting me vent


----------



## Guinan (Dec 16, 2019)

Has anyone tried this gel? I've only used it on my edges and I like it. Tomorrow I plan on washing my locs and using this gel to retwist my hair. I have ALOT of product build-up (I usually do); however I am able to get it all out using ACV and Dr. Bronner's soup; that stuff is AMAZING!! The gel is is African Supergrow. To me it's more like a pomade. Below is a pic.  I couldnt really find any honest reviews on utube. Thanks!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 16, 2019)

If any of y'all have Aldi grocery stores in your area, they usually sell flower bouquets for $3.99/each.  I bought 2 rose bouquets this time (I usually forget because I usually notice it after I check out) and I am going to try making my own rosewater.  

I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Dec 17, 2019)

Hey all!  I reached my one year mark and in Nov and so glad I took pics along the way cuz guuuurl lol.  I cant believe I actually went out the house with my head like I did when I first had them done  I have so many pics I want to upload but it's so time consuming because I have to upload em to get a url and then paste because I always get an error trying to upload directly to the site.  

I've combined so many locs along the way and love how they are progressing so far.  Can't wait to see what year 2 brings


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 17, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hey all!  I reached my one year mark and in Nov and so glad I took pics along the way cuz guuuurl lol.  I cant believe I actually went out the house with my head like I did when I first had them done  I have so many pics I want to upload but it's so time consuming because I have to upload em to get a url and then paste because I always get an error trying to upload directly to the site.
> 
> I've combined so many locs along the way and love how they are progressing so far.  Can't wait to see what year 2 brings



Congratulations to you as well!  Your hair looks great!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 17, 2019)

I'm so excited and I feel so accomplished.   My rosewater came out beautifully and in abundance.  It's official... I am never buying commercial rosewater again.  One pot made 5 bottles of rosewater altogether.  I haven't used it yet.  I'll let y'all know how I like it once I do.

I have a new spray bottle ready to go with my mix.  Only this time I put a different essential oil in  since I ran out of lavender.  But all the other ingredients I used were the same.

It was a pretty rosy color when it was on the stove simmering and today when I was able to bottle it all up and get it stored it's a deep, rich violet color.  I let it sit on the stove overnight to cool and most of the morning since I had to go to a meeting and didn't have time to store it before hand.

Pics:






ETA:. I'm not sure why the pics posted twice like that.  I'm still learning how to use Imgur.  Sorry!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 17, 2019)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hey all!  I reached my one year mark and in Nov and so glad I took pics along the way cuz guuuurl lol.  I cant believe I actually went out the house with my head like I did when I first had them done  I have so many pics I want to upload but it's so time consuming because I have to upload em to get a url and then paste because I always get an error trying to upload directly to the site.
> 
> I've combined so many locs along the way and love how they are progressing so far.  Can't wait to see what year 2 brings


I have exactly the same reaction when I see early pics of my locs...LOL...I showed them to my friend who is starting locs and she cracked up and said she didn’t remember me looking like that!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 21, 2019)

I am livin the dream with these locs!  I flippin love them.  I almost miss having to do something with my hair on the daily...said no one EVER!  The 19th was month 13 for me. I can’t remember if it’s been 2 weeks since my last wash and retwist or 3.  I can see length and loc definition.  In a few more months you won’t be able to tell me nothin!  I am loving this journey.


----------



## fifi134 (Dec 21, 2019)

I was feeling so ugly with my locs this week. I felt so limited in styles but I came up with this today and feel so pretty!



I ended up pinning the top pony as much as I could to have it lay down. I’ve had these hair pins for so long and never felt comfortable using them but I made some stars with them to dress it up. I never do anything to my edges because I don’t care.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Dec 21, 2019)

fifi134 said:


> I was feeling so ugly with my locs this week. I felt so limited in styles but I came up with this today and feel so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 453861
> 
> ...


Looking good for 3 months. I love how thick they are.


----------



## fifi134 (Dec 21, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> Looking good for 3 months. I love how thick they are.



Thank you! Today is exactly 3 months.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 22, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Has anyone tried this gel? I've only used it on my edges and I like it. Tomorrow I plan on washing my locs and using this gel to retwist my hair. I have ALOT of product build-up (I usually do); however I am able to get it all out using ACV and Dr. Bronner's soup; that stuff is AMAZING!! The gel is is African Supergrow. To me it's more like a pomade. Below is a pic.  I couldnt really find any honest reviews on utube. Thanks!



I finally used the gel to retwist my hair. I think this will be my staple! I had zero flakes and it really has a nice hold which made it easier for me to retwist. We'll see how it goes when I wash it out. Its more like a pomade. I had to warm it up between my figures in order to apply it to my hair but other than that I really like the outcome.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 23, 2019)

Guinan said:


> Has anyone tried this gel? I've only used it on my edges and I like it. Tomorrow I plan on washing my locs and using this gel to retwist my hair. I have ALOT of product build-up (I usually do); however I am able to get it all out using ACV and Dr. Bronner's soup; that stuff is AMAZING!! The gel is is African Supergrow. To me it's more like a pomade. Below is a pic.  I couldnt really find any honest reviews on utube. Thanks!



I've never tried it but I think I can get it on Amazon. @Guinan does it have a good hold.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 24, 2019)

Cattypus1 said:


> I am livin the dream with these locs!  I flippin love them.  I almost miss having to do something with my hair on the daily...said no one EVER!  The 19th was month 13 for me. I can’t remember if it’s been 2 weeks since my last wash and retwist or 3.  I can see length and loc definition.  In a few more months you won’t be able to tell me nothin!  I am loving this journey.



I am so glad to hear this!  You have come a long way.  Enjoy your hair, sis!  



fifi134 said:


> I was feeling so ugly with my locs this week. I felt so limited in styles but I came up with this today and feel so pretty!
> 
> View attachment 453861
> 
> ...



I love it!  The style you did with the pins is super elegant and simple, all at the same time.  And you made it fly...you winning over here!  Your hair looks so mature for 3 months in.  I love the thickness and shape of your locks.  



Guinan said:


> I finally used the gel to retwist my hair. I think this will be my staple! I had zero flakes and it really has a nice hold which made it easier for me to retwist. We'll see how it goes when I wash it out. Its more like a pomade. I had to warm it up between my figures in order to apply it to my hair but other than that I really like the outcome.



Your hair looks good!  You better work!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas, Ladies!  The 23rd marked 20 months for me.  I am still in love with my hair.  So I have had a chance to actually use my homemade rosewater spray on my hair and on both my boys.  I like it.  It smells wonderful.  My hair felt super soft the last couple days, and I didn't put anything on it today or yesterday, if I recall correctly.  Just let it get water and mositure from my showers.  But I did spray it after my wash on Sunday and oiled my scalp. 

The only con I have found is that it does stain, but I wonder if it's because the bottle I have it in produces more of a mist than my other spray bottle does.  And my hair was still pretty wet from my wash, even though I did blot it a good bit.

I did a style Monday that I plan on keeping in until after Christmas.

I also plan on rolling with my sister to the barber when she goes next month so I can get some more color.  I haven't decided yet if I want to keep the ombre color effect and stay in the purple family or get this blood orange color I saw several months ago that I fell in love with.  And then I have also been considering dying it all back black and just getting color on my ends/tips this time.  But I might save that for my birthday.  So many decisions...   I have a good two weeks or so to narrow it down, though.


----------



## Guinan (Dec 27, 2019)

Platinum said:


> I've never tried it but I think I can get it on Amazon. @Guinan does it have a good hold.



when you 1st apply it , it has a good hold but after a while the holds loosens; like with most pomades. my hair is still shiney and soft


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 1, 2020)

New Year Eve length check!
First pic was New Year Eve 2018
Second pic is New Year Eve 2019
Third pic is New Year Eve 2020


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 1, 2020)

Happy New Year my beautiful loced ladies!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 4, 2020)

Guinan said:


> Has anyone tried this gel? I've only used it on my edges and I like it. Tomorrow I plan on washing my locs and using this gel to retwist my hair. I have ALOT of product build-up (I usually do); however I am able to get it all out using ACV and Dr. Bronner's soup; that stuff is AMAZING!! The gel is is African Supergrow. To me it's more like a pomade. Below is a pic.  I couldnt really find any honest reviews on utube. Thanks!



This is the type of gel I use for my re-twists...it works really well.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 4, 2020)

Does anyone else have issues with their roots kind of melding together? If so, how are you minimizing it? I re-twisted my hair yesterday afternoon and noticed that in several areas, the roots of different locs had meshed together. 

The 1st of this month marked 4 month of my hair being loced and I'm loving it. My locs are getting thicker. I am starting to notice more frizz now than I did during the first couple of months.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 4, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Does anyone else have issues with their roots kind of melding together? If so, how are you minimizing it? I re-twisted my hair yesterday afternoon and noticed that in several areas, the roots of different locs had meshed together.



I have to separate mine often, for sure after my hair dries after a wash and on random evenings while relaxing I'll go through and separate small sections. If you do small sections a little but at a time it ends up being less overwhelming


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 4, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> I have to separate mine often, for sure after my hair dries after a wash and on random evenings while relaxing I'll go through and separate small sections. If you do small sections a little but at a time it ends up being less overwhelming



Thanks! I'm going to try this. The only time I separate mine is when I'm re-twisting which doesn't seem to be often enough.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jan 6, 2020)

Has anyone used Oyin Handmade Hair Dew as a moisturizer for their locs? I used a small amount today to moisturize my locs and I love how moisturized they feel! But, I'm thinking i'll have to add some water to dilute it a little because it's thicker/creamier than I expected and I don't want to have any buildup.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 8, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I haven’t really done length checks since I loced but I took a picture today to show my loc jewelry and I’m loving my length progress...
> View attachment 453575


I love your jewelry! I keep forgetting about accessorizing to give my hair some “oomph”. About to see what’s on Etsy.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 8, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm so excited and I feel so accomplished.   My rosewater came out beautifully and in abundance.  It's official... I am never buying commercial rosewater again.  One pot made 5 bottles of rosewater altogether.  I haven't used it yet.  I'll let y'all know how I like it once I do.
> 
> I have a new spray bottle ready to go with my mix.  Only this time I put a different essential oil in  since I ran out of lavender.  But all the other ingredients I used were the same.
> 
> ...


I’ve been wanting to do this! Are the roses organic or is there any special process you have to do to remove the pesticides or whatever they treat the roses with before boiling?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 8, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Thanks! I'm going to try this. The only time I separate mine is when I'm re-twisting which doesn't seem to be often enough.


I do this 1-3 times a week. The longer you go without retwisting the more often it needs to be done. I typically twist every 4 months now so just doing it once will not cut it lol.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 8, 2020)

Happy New Year ladies. It’s crazy to believe I’m closing in on the 4 year mark come May 3rd . Wild! I’m thinking of making an appointment with Damian or Dottie to celebrate 

Nothing new with my hair. Haven’t retwisted since early October when I did the braidout. I had this dry patch in my crown that was very itchy. I had a few people inspect the area and they said it looks fine. It’s not even red or flaky.  


I washed last night woth The Trader Joe’s tea tree tingle shampoo. Itching is now gone. I might have to reinvest in the Wen Tea Tree oil. That’s what I used when I first started my locs and I never dealt with severe itching, flaking, or dryness. I only stopped using it because of the price point.

here’s some pics i took last night after washing.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 8, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Has anyone used Oyin Handmade Hair Dew as a moisturizer for their locs? I used a small amount today to moisturize my locs and I love how moisturized they feel! But, I'm thinking i'll have to add some water to dilute it a little because it's thicker/creamier than I expected and I don't want to have any buildup.


As long as it doesn’t have wax or any non emulsifying ingredients you should be good to go. That along with washing regularly. I think back in the day people were already doomed because the education was to use wax to help with the process and not wash your hair for months.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 8, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I’ve been wanting to do this! Are the roses organic or is there any special process you have to do to remove the pesticides or whatever they treat the roses with before boiling?



That's a good question!  Honestly, I'm not sure if they were organic or not.  I actually never considered that about the pesticides.  I don't remember what the sign said.  I just followed the instructions from a Facebook group post on how to do it and then I tweaked a couple things.  

For example, some people said to use distilled water so I was planning to do that but then I forgot to get it when I was shopping.  Then other people said to just use regular tap water, so that's what I did.  I rinsed all the petals under streaming water as I was pulling them off the stems, then I let them soak in water and drained them before putting them on the stove with fresh water to boil.  I hope that helps.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 8, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Happy New Year ladies. It’s crazy to believe I’m closing in on the 4 year mark come May 3rd . Wild! I’m thinking of making an appointment with Damian or Dottie to celebrate
> 
> Nothing new with my hair. Haven’t retwisted since early October when I did the braidout. I had this dry patch in my crown that was very itchy. I had a few people inspect the area and they said it looks fine. It’s not even red or flaky.
> 
> ...


 
Bae!!!   Your locks look so good!  They look like they are condensing even more, too.  Can you see it?

I wish I could go that long between retightenings but it seems like 10 weeks has been the longest for me.  Maybe I could go that long if I was more diligent about retightening the ones along my hairline at shorter intervals.  But I never do.  

As far as the Wen tea tree oil, I can't remember if I suggested this to you already, but you could see what the ingredients are in that and try to match them as close as you can to make your own oil.  That would probably be WAY cheaper.


----------



## KimPossibli (Jan 8, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Happy New Year ladies. It’s crazy to believe I’m closing in on the 4 year mark come May 3rd . Wild! I’m thinking of making an appointment with Damian or Dottie to celebrate
> 
> Nothing new with my hair. Haven’t retwisted since early October when I did the braidout. I had this dry patch in my crown that was very itchy. I had a few people inspect the area and they said it looks fine. It’s not even red or flaky.
> 
> ...



your locks are gorgeous


----------



## KimPossibli (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm going explore combining my locs. they're thinner than I thought they would be.


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 8, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Has anyone used Oyin Handmade Hair Dew as a moisturizer for their locs? I used a small amount today to moisturize my locs and I love how moisturized they feel! But, I'm thinking i'll have to add some water to dilute it a little because it's thicker/creamier than I expected and I don't want to have any buildup.


I loved hair dew for my loose hair since it was super moisturizing. I would avoid it if your hair is still not fully locked since that would probably keep it from locking fully. I’m curious about build up too but if anybody is willing to experiment I have a bottle ready to dilute lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Happy New Year ladies. It’s crazy to believe I’m closing in on the 4 year mark come May 3rd . Wild! I’m thinking of making an appointment with Damian or Dottie to celebrate
> 
> Nothing new with my hair. Haven’t retwisted since early October when I did the braidout. I had this dry patch in my crown that was very itchy. I had a few people inspect the area and they said it looks fine. It’s not even red or flaky.
> 
> ...


I love, love, love your locs and That u-shape in the back.  I want it!


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 8, 2020)

Making it my 2020 goal to experiment with hairstyles. This is a braidout I did a few weeks ago.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Making it my 2020 goal to experiment with hairstyles. This is a braidout I did a few weeks ago.


Like the hair, love the skin...you’re glowing.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 9, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Happy New Year ladies. It’s crazy to believe I’m closing in on the 4 year mark come May 3rd . Wild! I’m thinking of making an appointment with Damian or Dottie to celebrate
> 
> Nothing new with my hair. Haven’t retwisted since early October when I did the braidout. I had this dry patch in my crown that was very itchy. I had a few people inspect the area and they said it looks fine. It’s not even red or flaky.
> 
> ...



YOUR LOCS ARE GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 9, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Making it my 2020 goal to experiment with hairstyles. This is a braidout I did a few weeks ago.



Beautiful!!! I can't wait until I can play with styles


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 9, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I love, love, love your locs and That u-shape in the back.  I want it!


Lol y’all are observant! I didn’t realize my hair had any type of shape thank you


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 9, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Bae!!!   Your locks look so good!  They look like they are condensing even more, too.  Can you see it?
> 
> I wish I could go that long between retightenings but it seems like 10 weeks has been the longest for me.  Maybe I could go that long if I was more diligent about retightening the ones along my hairline at shorter intervals.  But I never do.
> 
> As far as the Wen tea tree oil, I can't remember if I suggested this to you already, but you could see what the ingredients are in that and try to match them as close as you can to make your own oil.  That would probably be WAY cheaper.


Thank you so much! Yes now that they are more uniform I can finally get some loc jewelry or try something cool lol! There were so many bulges, knots, and swelling that I could get an accurate loc size during the initial stages.

that wen oil can not be replicated. I tried and failed miserably The good news is that a little goes a long way and the bottle lasts about 1.5-2 years since I’m not heavy handed.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 10, 2020)

shyekiera said:


> Beautiful!!! I can't wait until I can play with styles


Thank you! You will be there in no time!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 11, 2020)

Wash day vs 48 hours later. My hair is 95% dry in the first pic and completely dry in the second.

I air dried by putting my hair in a high bun and wrapping a scarf around the actual bun (not my entire head) super tight to squeeze all of the water excess. I repeat it again to change the wet scarf out and leave in on while I’m sleep. Crazy how the slightest amount of water can make a difference in volume and length.


@Cattypus1 that’s why I didn’t realize I had any type of shape. Once it’s fully dried the roots, back, and side layers shrink up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 11, 2020)

@BillsBackerz67 your locs are everything. So beautiful.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 12, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Making it my 2020 goal to experiment with hairstyles. This is a braidout I did a few weeks ago.



I like your braidout.  How long did you leave the braids in to set your locks?


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 12, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> @BillsBackerz67 your locs are everything. So beautiful.


You’re so kind thank you. They look better in pics. In person meh lol


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 12, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> You’re so kind thank you. They look better in pics. In person meh lol



*Insert "lies, fairy tales and fallacies" GIF here.*


----------



## simplycee (Jan 12, 2020)

I couldn’t take the gray anymore so I did a rinse this weekend. Much, much better. 

ION, one of my loc inspirations cut her locs. She looks beautiful but I couldn’t help but pour out a lil leave in for her cut locs.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 13, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I like your braidout.  How long did you leave the braids in to set your locks?


Thank you! I left the braids in for a day and used Motions setting foam and water to make the curls last.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 16, 2020)

Check out this youtuber! She is installing her microlocks herself. I’m amazed at how in depth she is about the process and can’t wait to see her end results!


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 16, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Check out this youtuber! She is installing her microlocks herself. I’m amazed at how in depth she is about the process and can’t wait to see her end results!
> https://youtu.be/edwSBen78Vk


She is doing an amazing job! My inner nerd loves all of the math she used to figure out her loc sizes and how she should part her hair.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 16, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> She is doing an amazing job! My inner nerd loves all of the math she used to figure out her loc sizes and how she should part her hair.


Right! It is so precise the way she is doing it. I can’t wait for her to upload the rest of her videos. This is good for those who want Sisterlocks but don’t want to pay the price and are willing to do this process.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 18, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Right! It is so precise the way she is doing it. I can’t wait for her to upload the rest of her videos. This is good for those who want Sisterlocks but don’t want to pay the price and are willing to do this process.



I would have loved this when I started my loc journey. I wanted Sisterlocks but couldn't afford the install at the time. I wanted microlocks but the loctitian talked me out of it, saying she didn't recommend getting them that small. She said that micros that small would have a high probability of breakage.

It's been almost 6 years since I loc'd. I love my hair but sometimes I wonder if I should have gone with my first mind, and do microlocks.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 19, 2020)

Another woman that started their own Microlocks she maintains her hair by going to a Sisterlock consultant.


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 19, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I would have loved this when I started my loc journey. I wanted Sisterlocks but couldn't afford the install at the time. I wanted microlocks but the loctitian talked me out of it, saying she didn't recommend getting them that small. She said that micros that small would have a high probability of breakage.
> 
> It's been almost 6 years since I loc'd. I love my hair but sometimes I wonder if I should have gone with my first mind, and do microlocks.


Your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 20, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Check out this youtuber! She is installing her microlocks herself. I’m amazed at how in depth she is about the process and can’t wait to see her end results!
> https://youtu.be/edwSBen78Vk



This is amazing work!!!!  And she's so precise and calculated... I love it!  I subscribed to her channel.  I have to see how the final install turns out.  So far her hair is amazing.  It almost made me want Sisterlocks again.  But I am NOT about that life right now.  



mz.rae said:


> Another woman that started their own Microlocks she maintains her hair by going to a Sisterlock consultant.
> https://youtu.be/Ytp0ANNaZxc



Her hair is beautiful also.  I love her color, too.  But Iono if I believe her when she said she just picked up hair and started braiding.  With that grid???? On what planet, sis?   If that is the truth, then she got skills!


----------



## simplycee (Jan 20, 2020)

Got the ok to stop braiding and banding, finally! But why am I sitting here sectioning my hair to twist and band the ends before this wash?  It’s become a habit, I guess. 

What do you guys do with your hair at night? I usually tie a scarf but I’ve been waking up lately with headaches from the scarf or my locs caught under dh’s arm.   A few of my bonnets cause headaches now too. Last night I put all my hair on top of my head and used a loc sock to hold that in place. That was ok. Just curious if there is something else I can try. I will not sleep without covering my hair. DH is too wild of a sleeper to not cover my hair at all.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 20, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Got the ok to stop braiding and banding, finally! But why am I sitting here sectioning my hair to twist and band the ends before this wash?  It’s become a habit, I guess.
> 
> What do you guys do with your hair at night? I usually tie a scarf but I’ve been waking up lately with headaches from the scarf or my locs caught under dh’s arm.   A few of my bonnets cause headaches now too. Last night I put all my hair on top of my head and used a loc sock to hold that in place. That was ok. Just curious if there is something else I can try. I will not sleep without covering my hair. DH is too wild of a sleeper to not cover my hair at all.


I get tension headaches easily. Silk pillow case. Dassit.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 20, 2020)

Just came to peek my head in 

Y’all hair is looking mighty fine


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 20, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Got the ok to stop braiding and banding, finally! But why am I sitting here sectioning my hair to twist and band the ends before this wash?  It’s become a habit, I guess.
> 
> What do you guys do with your hair at night? I usually tie a scarf but I’ve been waking up lately with headaches from the scarf or my locs caught under dh’s arm.   A few of my bonnets cause headaches now too. Last night I put all my hair on top of my head and used a loc sock to hold that in place. That was ok. Just curious if there is something else I can try. I will not sleep without covering my hair. DH is too wild of a sleeper to not cover my hair at all.



Yay!!!  No more braiding and banding!  I know you must be relieved.  I usually sleep with a neck gaiter on my locks and then I tie a scarf over that to keep it in place. 

I have a smooth satin type pillowcase that I used in the past when I had SLs but I hardly use it anymore.  I think when my hair gets super long I might switch back to that and just a headband or neck gaiter on my edges.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 20, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Just came to peek my head in
> 
> Y’all hair is looking mighty fine



 hey girl!!!  We're still saving you a seat!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 20, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> hey girl!!!  We're still saving you a seat!


I’ll be there eventually


----------



## simplycee (Jan 20, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!!!  No more braiding and banding!  I know you must be relieved.*  I usually sleep with a neck gaiter on my locks and then I tie a scarf over that to keep it in place.*
> 
> I have a smooth satin type pillowcase that I used in the past when I had SLs but I hardly use it anymore.  I think when my hair gets super long I might switch back to that and just a headband or neck gaither on my edges.



I just brought a few off Amazon. I’ll try these and see what happens. I have a satin pillowcase too. That alone is ok for naps but not an entire nights sleep. I’d be bald.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 20, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Your hair is beautiful!!



Thank you!


----------



## fifi134 (Jan 20, 2020)

Tomorrow makes it 4 months for me, and I can say I’m loving my locs even more. Still waiting for the length , but that’ll come. I have a retwist coming up on 1/31 and I’m just doing that - no styling. I’ve been wearing my hair to the side, switching sides at times so my hair doesn’t get trained to lay on one specifically. It looks so much fuller in person, but pictures never show that .


----------



## fifi134 (Jan 20, 2020)

Bonus pic of my sister’s almost 8 year locs


----------



## Guinan (Jan 21, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Check out this youtuber! She is installing her microlocks herself. I’m amazed at how in depth she is about the process and can’t wait to see her end results!
> https://youtu.be/edwSBen78Vk



She must be very patient. I could NEVER do this myself.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey y'all.  I think I am on the verge of losing a lock along my hairline and I'm so mad at myself for not addressing it sooner.  Ugh... I checked the calendar and I didn't even realize this week is my retightening week (10 weeks) so it looks like I will need to make time to do that after today.  I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I'm able to save it.  I might have to combine some more along my hairline again to avoid this from happening another time.  The problem is me waiting too long to retighten so I might have to readjust my retightening schedule and just accept that I can't go this long.  I will probably need to go back to the 6-8 week neighborhood.

The other observation I have made is that this is due to me raking my fingers through my hair (and I mentioned that before) coupled with the fact that the hair along my hairline is softer/finer and comes undone quick.  Plus, the hairs like to separate from the base of the lock.  DS 2's hair also behaves like that (hairs separating from the base of the lock as the weeks progress) so I know I will have to retighten his in a couple weeks also.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 22, 2020)

@shortycocoa I hope you are able to save the loc. My hair is fine and  very, very soft at the nape. I have some hair that has refused to be a part of the loc closest to it.  It rolls itself into a ball and stays there until I try to manipulate it which doesn’t change what it wants to do. I guess I’m leaving it alone until I don’t know when.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 23, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> @shortycocoa I hope you are able to save the loc. My hair is fine and  very, very soft at the nape. I have some hair that has refused to be a part of the loc closest to it.  It rolls itself into a ball and stays there until I try to manipulate it which doesn’t change what it wants to do. I guess I’m leaving it alone until I don’t know when.



Yep.  That's exactly what our hair does.  His is extremely disrespectful right now.  . I usually wrap mine back around the locks during a retightening or just as I need to as time goes on to keep it somewhat under control.  

When I do his, sometimes after I wrap the hairs back into the lock the little ball ends up just chilling against the length of the lock.  I wonder if I can use the crochet needle to incorporate those little balls into the locks better, but I think I might just leave it. 

He already doesn't sit too well for the retightening in general, I don't want to add to the struggle.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 23, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Yep.  That's exactly what our hair does.  His is extremely disrespectful right now.  . I usually wrap mine back around the locks during a retightening or just as I need to as time goes on to keep it somewhat under control.
> 
> When I do his, sometimes after I wrap the hairs back into the lock the little ball ends up just chilling against the length of the lock.  I wonder if I can use the crochet needle to incorporate those little balls into the locks better, but I think I might just leave it.
> 
> He already doesn't sit too well for the retightening in general, I don't want to add to the struggle.


I have a tool, maybe I’ll try it.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 25, 2020)

Hang time...I’m calling shoulder-length, at least in the back.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 26, 2020)

I have finally figured out the thing I dislike about my locs...fresh retwists.  My head feels all scalpy and my hair is flat at the scalp, *just like a fresh relaxer*. I think I’m going to spray with the Rosewater, aloe, vitamin e mix so that my roots puff up.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 26, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 455003
> Hang time...I’m calling shoulder-length, at least in the back.



Congratulations, girlie!!!



Cattypus1 said:


> I have finally figured out the thing I dislike about my locs...fresh retwists.  My head feels all scalpy and my hair is flat at the scalp, *just like a fresh relaxer*. I think I’m going to spray with the Rosewater, aloe, vitamin e mix so that my roots puff up.



I'm finding that I love my frizziness and messiness as well, but before I had locks I always loved the fresh/neat look on others and especially myself when I finally locked up.  

I still like my fresh retightenings, but not nearly as much as I favor it the other way around.  I'm finding that I don't mind how long my retightening looks super fresh once I finish one.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 26, 2020)

I'm almost finished with my retightening!  Just the two sections on the front I need to finish and then I'll be done.  I started it yesterday morning and worked all day and night, then got back to it this morning.  

I ended up wrapping the lock I was getting ready to lose around the closest lock next to it.  I'm hoping it won't come out as soon as I wash.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 26, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> View attachment 455003
> Hang time...I’m calling shoulder-length, at least in the back.


Getting ready for church this morning I realized I had hang time too! And 14 months have gone by since the journey started. Time is just flying by.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 26, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> Getting ready for church this morning I realized I had hang time too! And 14 months have gone by since the journey started. Time is just flying by.


We are at the exact same place!  Yassssss to some hang time and congrats on 14 months!


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 28, 2020)

I posted around February 2019 that I was thinking about locking my hair.  

I did! March 5, 2020 I make 1 year into my journey.


----------



## Guinan (Jan 29, 2020)

DigitalRain said:


> View attachment 455079 View attachment 455081
> I posted around February 2019 that I was thinking about locking my hair.
> 
> I did! March 5, 2020 I make 1 year into my journey.



Your locs are beautiful. I love the fullness


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 29, 2020)

DigitalRain said:


> View attachment 455079 View attachment 455081
> I posted around February 2019 that I was thinking about locking my hair.
> 
> I did! March 5, 2020 I make 1 year into my journey.



Ok girl!!! I see you!  Your locks are beautiful.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 29, 2020)

@DigitalRain you and your locs are beautiful. I love the thickness.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 31, 2020)

I spent quite a bit of time on YouTube this morning.  I discovered that Bindi J. Marc (Formerly known as JoyceMD) HAS STARTED A SECOND SET OF LOCKS!!!!

YAAAAAAAASSSS!  I told y'all she would be back...it was just a matter of time.  Her approach is dope and I love the way her hair looks, especially in the 3 month update.

This time she started with over 700 microlocks and she is leaving the relaxed ends out and doesn't plan to let the relaxed ends lock.  They look like microbraids.  I'm excited to see how these turn out for her. 

She has said in an update that she has combined a lot of them, so now she is closer to the 500-600 range, which is what she was shooting for with her first set.

She has also became a Sisterlocks trainee and has installed SLs on her oldest daughter's hair, even though she mentioned she would leave her daughter's hair natural and when and if she asked her if she could have locks as a pre-teen/teenager, she would revisit the idea.  But she said her daughter already asked so she did the install.  It looks so good.  Joyce got mad skills, I have to give her her props.

Here's a link to all the videos if you guys wanted to see.:

Her microlocs:


Q& A:


Her 1 month update:


Her 3 month update:


Her daughter's install:


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 31, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have finally figured out the thing I dislike about my locs...fresh retwists.  My head feels all scalpy and my hair is flat at the scalp, *just like a fresh relaxer*. I think I’m going to spray with the Rosewater, aloe, vitamin e mix so that my roots puff up.


Yoooo I swear to go I was JUST about to post this. I just realized I absolutely loathe the fresh retwisted look with a passion. If my hair agreed with freeforming I’d do that from here on out. I feel bald and greasy right now. I just got a retwist last night and I’m not feeling it lol I went a full 18 weeks before I forced myself to go.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 31, 2020)

DigitalRain said:


> View attachment 455079 View attachment 455081
> I posted around February 2019 that I was thinking about locking my hair.
> 
> I did! March 5, 2020 I make 1 year into my journey.


Congrats you and your hair look great!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 31, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I spent quite a bit of time on YouTube this morning.  I discovered that Bindi J. Marc (Formerly known as JoyceMD) HAS STARTED A SECOND SET OF LOCKS!!!!
> 
> YAAAAAAAASSSS!  I told y'all she would be back...it was just a matter of time.  Her approach is dope and I love the way her hair looks, especially in the 3 month update.
> 
> ...


She has the patience of Job I could never. She’s also good at doing acrylic nails too! She started an IG page but never followed through with it.


----------



## shyekiera (Jan 31, 2020)

5 months in... I'm hating the shrinkage


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 1, 2020)

shyekiera said:


> 5 months in... I'm hating the shrinkage
> 
> 
> View attachment 455207


Be prepared for them to shrink even more! They look nice and elongated to me


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yoooo I swear to go I was JUST about to post this. I just realized I absolutely loathe the fresh retwisted look with a passion. If my hair agreed with freeforming I’d do that from here on out. I feel *bald and greasy *right now. I just got a retwist last night and I’m not feeling it lol I went a full 18 weeks before I forced myself to go.
> 
> View attachment 455203


The bolded! I totally feel this!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 1, 2020)

I washed my hair earlier this week because it was itching like crazy after my retightening.  My vulnerable locks (it was actually two locks I was getting ready to lose) seem to still be in tact.  Yesterday I went ahead and retightened the ones that always come out.  I will have to bite the bullet and be more disciplined to tend to those sooner.  I'm tired of having to put them back in from scratch almost every retightening.


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 1, 2020)

I’m getting so annoyed with these loc YouTubers making clickbait videos saying they cut their hair. Then when you click on the video it’s just them trimming their locs. Just say you’re trimming your hair and call it a day!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 1, 2020)

shyekiera said:


> 5 months in... I'm hating the shrinkage
> 
> 
> View attachment 455207


Shrinkage is the devil!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 2, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I’m getting so annoyed with these loc YouTubers making clickbait videos saying they cut their hair. Then when you click on the video it’s just them trimming their locs. Just say you’re trimming your hair and call it a day!



Right!!!  I meant to mention that one of the YouTubers cut their locks the other day when I told y'all about Bindi but I didn't even click on her video because I couldn't tell if it was clickbait or not.  And I actually liked her hair and I believe she was one of the ones saying this was a journey she would pretty much be solidified in.


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 2, 2020)

Omg she is finished! They look so good, I’m excited for her!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 3, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Omg she is finished! They look so good, I’m excited for her!
> https://youtu.be/TrMQ71CvFJ4



Girl thank you for this!  I just saw it.  Her hair looks gorgeous.  I love how she shouts other YouTubers out.  I just saw one of Imani's videos yesterday.  It was the same one QueenEleem mentioned in this video of Imani retightening her mom's 1000 SLs.  #lengthgoals


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 4, 2020)

I love her voice, it’s so soothing lol


----------



## fifi134 (Feb 4, 2020)

When am I gonna get hang time


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 4, 2020)

@fifi134 you'll get that hang time in no time!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 4, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> When am I gonna get hang time



Patience, grasshopper! In due time...


----------



## Nicarie (Feb 6, 2020)

Hey Ladies!
I wanted to post a quick update! Here’s a picture of my growth over the last year. I trimmed last year to get rid of the thin ends and kept it wrapped most of last year. Very simple routine.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 7, 2020)

@BillsBackerz67 so I was on IG this morning and saw your lock feature... yaaaaaaaassss Queen!!!!!  Then I saw that you started your locks IG.  I'm proud of you, girl... YOU BETTER DO IT!!!!


----------



## Xavier (Feb 7, 2020)

Hi ladies. Haven't posted on LHCF in a while. I just started my loc journey recently. One month in...I just did my first retwist. Mine are mini or small locs...not micro or sisterlocs...I started with two strand twists. So far so good. Trying to document my journey on [email protected] Gotta go back and read this thread and see what I've gotten myself into.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 7, 2020)

Xavier said:


> Hi ladies. Haven't posted on LHCF in a while. I just started my loc journey recently. One month in...I just did my first retwist. Mine are mini or small locs...not micro or sisterlocs...I started with two strand twists. So far so good. Trying to document my journey on [email protected] Gotta go back and read this thread and see what I've gotten myself into.



Congratulations!  Welcome aboard... we're glad to have you in the fold.  Can we see a picture of your locks?


----------



## msdeevee (Feb 7, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Omg she is finished! They look so good, I’m excited for her!
> https://youtu.be/TrMQ71CvFJ4



What a great job. She has the patience of Job.
She saved a grip doing it herself but I’m not jealous because I know I could have never done such a job on myself.

At her length she would have paid close to 2G’s for Sisterlocks.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 8, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> @BillsBackerz67 so I was on IG this morning and saw your lock feature... yaaaaaaaassss Queen!!!!!  Then I saw that you started your locks IG.  I'm proud of you, girl... YOU BETTER DO IT!!!!


Awwww shucks thanks boo! I followed you back!


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 8, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> When am I gonna get hang time


It’s coming. Just be patient.


----------



## fifi134 (Feb 8, 2020)

I retwisted my hair last week and it’s still holding up pretty well!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 9, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> I retwisted my hair last week and it’s still holding up pretty well!
> 
> View attachment 455385


I’m seeing hang time!  Love the thickness. Your skin looks like satin.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 9, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m seeing hang time!  Love the thickness. Your skin looks like satin.



I agree... I thought the same thing when I first saw the pic.


----------



## simplycee (Feb 9, 2020)

Ladies, your locs are beautiful. All of them!

I talked myself into purchasing rods with the intent of rolling up my hair and wearing curls but imma be honest...... the way my lazy is set up, I can’t get myself together to spend the time rolling these locs up. I may have my loctician do it for me at my next retightening.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 9, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Ladies, your locs are beautiful. All of them!
> 
> I talked myself into purchasing rods with the intent of rolling up my hair and wearing curls but imma be honest...... the way my lazy is set up, I can’t get myself together to spend the time rolling these locs up. I may have my loctician do it for me at my next retightening.



   That's alright, girl... that's what you pay her for.  What size rods did you get???


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 9, 2020)

Hair Love, y’all. Anything about black hair speaks to me. Congrats to them on the Oscar!


----------



## Foxglove (Feb 10, 2020)

Just sharing an update, it’s been a while


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 10, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Just sharing an update, it’s been a while


Pretty pretty!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 10, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Just sharing an update, it’s been a while



Absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## simplycee (Feb 11, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> That's alright, girl... that's what you pay her for.  What size rods did you get???


 The white rods and the gray rods. Every Fri I say this is the weekend I’m going to add some curls. By Sat evening I’m looking in the mirror saying to myself... I really don’t need curls that bad.    I have so much hair I know it would take at least an hour maybe more to roll my hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 12, 2020)

simplycee said:


> The white rods and the gray rods. Every Fri I say this is the weekend I’m going to add some curls. *By Sat evening I’m looking in the mirror saying to myself... I really don’t need curls that bad. *   I have so much hair I know it would take at least an hour maybe more to roll my hair.



   I feel you on that!  It's been forever since I had to buy rods, but are those the super small rods that would give you the tightest curl, almost like a straw set?  If I lived nearby, I would totally help.  I have never done a roller set on locks so I would be interested to try it out and practice technique.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 12, 2020)

Harpo, who dis woman???  She got me wanting to do this style again.  She's so bubbly and cute.  I love her hair and her glasses.  I hope she doesn't combine and just waits it out. 

Just Audria:


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 12, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hair Love, y’all. Anything about black hair speaks to me. Congrats to them on the Oscar!



I just saw it on YouTube.  Don't have regular TV.  I'm legit crying right now.  That was beautiful and amazing. Here's the link if anyone else wants to see it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 12, 2020)

My second "Harpo, who dis woman?" post of the day... I love the length and shape of her SLs.

Abidemi Komolafe:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 12, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I just saw it on YouTube.  Don't have regular TV.  I'm legit crying right now.  That was beautiful and amazing. Here's the link if anyone else wants to see it.


It really reminded me of a funny story about my DH trying to style our kindergarten DGD’s hair. She gave him two tries and the first ended in a verdict of “No good”, the second ended in a crying child running down the hallway saying “You made me look ugly, I’ll do it myself”. I wasn’t at home, Dh told me about it later. Couldn’t stop laughing then or now when we remind her of it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 12, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> It really reminded me of a funny story about my DH trying to style our kindergarten DGD’s hair. She gave him two tries and the first ended in a verdict of “No good”, the second ended in a crying child running down the hallway saying “You made me look ugly, I’ll do it myself”. I wasn’t at home, Dh told me about it later. Couldn’t stop laughing then or now when we remind her of it.



This came up in my suggestions after I watched Hair Love.  I thought it was cute.
Your post reminded me of it.  And I also have a memory of an old friend's daughter asking me to do her hair because her dad had no clue what he was doing.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 12, 2020)

@shortycocoa Super cute!  I love Daddies and daughters together!


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 13, 2020)

I’m just realizing that some of my locs have holes in them!! Any idea ladies on how to fix this?


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 14, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I’m just realizing that some of my locs have holes in them!! Any idea ladies on how to fix this?



Oh no!  That's a bummer.  I thought I had posted about how to fix issues like that upthread, but nothing came up when I searched.  I'm probably not using the right keywords or something.  Anyway, here you go:


How to repair holes in locks (Feneti):



Fixing locks (kayajourney):


(She starts talking about how to fix the holes at the 1:55 mark and stops around 3:20 if you don't want to watch the whole thing.)

Fix holes in your Sisterlocks (Tunisia Ali):


She lost me on the crochet hook, so I almost didn't post this video, but wanted you to see it in case you are comfortable with them.  But she also discussed that you can also use a plastic yarn needle in lieu of the crochet hook to fix that.

I didn't watch the whole video, I stopped around 4 minutes, so I'm not sure what else she mentioned in the video.

Good luck!  Are you going to attempt to fix it yourself?  I can't remember if you parted ways with your consultant or not.


----------



## mz.rae (Feb 15, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh no!  That's a bummer.  I thought I had posted about how to fix issues like that upthread, but nothing came up when I searched.  I'm probably not using the right keywords or something.  Anyway, here you go:
> 
> 
> How to repair holes in locks (Feneti):
> ...


Thank you so much for posting these videos!! Yes I’m going to try and fix them myself before my next retighten. I’m wondering if it’s from when I started going to a new consultant and she was trying to figure out the last entry point from my previous consultant.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Just sharing an update, it’s been a while



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2020)

Guinan said:


> Has anyone tried this gel? I've only used it on my edges and I like it. Tomorrow I plan on washing my locs and using this gel to retwist my hair. I have ALOT of product build-up (I usually do); however I am able to get it all out using ACV and Dr. Bronner's soup; that stuff is AMAZING!! The gel is is African Supergrow. To me it's more like a pomade. Below is a pic.  I couldnt really find any honest reviews on utube. Thanks!



@Guinan are you still using this?

I finally ordered this from Amazon and it should arrive today. I checked my confirmation and it looks like I ordered REGULAR instead of SUPER. I really hope this hold well.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 15, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much for posting these videos!! Yes I’m going to try and fix them myself before my next retighten. *I’m wondering if it’s from when I started going to a new consultant and she was trying to figure out the last entry point from my previous consultant.*



You're welcome!  That makes the most sense.  But still, she should have known how to fix it, right???  I know Sisterlocks are so small that it can be hard to see certain things, but I feel like that's something major she should have noticed.   At any rate, I hope you are able to get it all straightened out.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 15, 2020)

I started DS 2's retightening last night.  We got a late start and his behavior was really bad as a result.  I was actually going to wait and do it at 14 weeks, which is what I have been doing lately, but it needs to be addressed now, which is 12 weeks.  So I think I have learned that I might need to adjust his retightening schedule from 14 weeks to 12 weeks, since his hair behaves like mine.  I have several issues to fix.  I hope to get finished with his by this evening.  This is my project this afternoon.


----------



## prettywhitty (Feb 15, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I just saw it on YouTube.  Don't have regular TV.  I'm legit crying right now.  That was beautiful and amazing. Here's the link if anyone else wants to see it.


I have watched this several times. It’s just so beautiful and heartwarming.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 15, 2020)

I finished DS 2's retightening this evening.  It was a time and a half, but we got through it.  I need to try to fix one lock that is not laying down correctly due to me miscalculating rotations.  I tried fixing it several times this evening, but couldn't get it done.  I will try again sometime tomorrow and oil his scalp also, since it was flaking in several areas. (I oiled his scalp before we started and I always oil his scalp after I'm done.)

Here's some pics:







ETA:  I'm not sure why most of the pics are showing up as links and not pics.  I don't know how to fix it but I will look into it.

Update:. I *think* I figured out the problem.  There may be a limit of 5 permalinks per post, because the same thing happened when I tried posting pics of DS 1's hair.  Only 5 of the pics were showing and the rest were just links.  When I separated it into 2 posts, all the pics showed.  So I will adjust this post.  Hope this helps others trying to use Imgur to post pics.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

I washed DS 1's hair this morning.  They're out of school today and I didn't feel like doing it yesterday.    He did SO good this time during his wash and during all the maintenance.  Both are usually hard to get through.  He started getting agitated near the end when I was separating some of his locks but that's it.

I think next week I would like to attempt to transition him to retwisting with gel and clips, but if not next week then maybe next month.

I probably need to order more clips because I don't think I have enough for his whole head.  I plan on using some ecostyler gel that was left over from my loose natural hair days before I started locks.

Pics after wash:





Here's some pics of his hair last week:


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

(con't.)


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

DS 2's pics (continued from previous post):


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

DS 2 (con't):


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

This is where he started, as a reference point:

*Note:. I started his locks on September 26, 2018.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 17, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> This is where he started, as a reference point:
> 
> *Note:. I started his locks on September 26, 2018.


Getting through my own head is more than enough!  Your sons have enough hair for 2 heads each!  You are truly gifted with the time and patience to do this. Nice work.


----------



## fifi134 (Feb 17, 2020)

Attempted a braid out last weekend, and uhhhhh, had to pin it up because some of my locs were too thick to braid. Any ideas as to what I can use to get all the locs curly? Anyway, here are some pics:


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 17, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> Attempted a braid out last weekend, and uhhhhh, had to pin it up because some of my locs were too thick to braid. Any ideas as to what I can use to get all the locs curly? Anyway, here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 455777
> 
> View attachment 455775


I totally love the updo. It looks so pretty and sophisticated. My locs are kind of thick too.  I haven’t tried to style them yet because I still think they’re too short but I anticipate the same issue when I try to do curly styles. Maybe someone in here can chime in.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> Attempted a braid out last weekend, and uhhhhh, had to pin it up because some of my locs were too thick to braid. Any ideas as to what I can use to get all the locs curly? Anyway, here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 455777
> 
> View attachment 455775



Cute style! I've never curled my locks but maybe you can try pipe cleaners or perm rods?


----------



## Platinum (Feb 17, 2020)

@shortycocoa Awww I love your sons hair. I would love to see my grandsons with locs but their parents want to keep their hair cut low.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> Getting through my own head is more than enough!  Your sons have enough hair for 2 heads each!  You are truly gifted with the time and patience to do this. Nice work.



Lol thank you, girl!    The struggle is so real.  Now ya'll see why I say I usually need a break between all these heads of hair.  I need to wash my hair because I missed my wash last week once I realized I needed to move DS 2's retightening up by 2 weeks.  I probably won't be able to get to it until this Wednesday at the earliest.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Cute style! I've never curled my locks but maybe you can try pipe cleaners or perm rods?



That's what I was going to suggest to @fifi134  as well--pipe cleaners.  Perm rods would probably work, too.  I also mentioned earlier in the thread when @BillsBackerz67  had the same question that braiding or twisting as tight as you can to the ends and then securing with rubber bands might also help the ends set.

ETA:. Bantu knots might also work if you want more volume and a looser curl.  You would probably need to secure the ends with ponytail holders or rubber bands.  I personally don't *like* using rubber bands in my hair, (never did at any stage, relaxed, natural or locked) but I would in a pinch if nothing else was available.  I have always used cut up pantyhose/nylons as an alternative.  So you could also use those to secure the knots or for helping to create other styles when you don't have ponytail holders on hand.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> Attempted a braid out last weekend, and uhhhhh, had to pin it up because some of my locs were too thick to braid. Any ideas as to what I can use to get all the locs curly? Anyway, here are some pics:
> 
> View attachment 455777
> 
> View attachment 455775



This looks very elegant!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 17, 2020)

Platinum said:


> @shortycocoa Awww I love your sons hair. I would love to see my grandsons with locs but their parents want to keep their hair cut low.



Thank you!  How old are your grandsons?  I just think locks on little boys (and girls) are adorable.  Maybe when they get older that might change.  It certainly is less expensive for me to locks my sons' hair because I don't have to haul them to the barbershop regularly for haircuts and I maintain their locks myself.  Win-win.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Thank you!  How old are your grandsons?  I just think locks on little boys (and girls) are adorable.  Maybe when they get older that might change.  It certainly is less expensive for me to locks my sons' hair because I don't have to haul them to the barbershop regularly for haircuts and I maintain their locks myself.  Win-win.



I have a 9 year old and twin 5 year old grandsons. The 9 year old is growing his hair out because he wants to wear a mohawk.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 18, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I have a 9 year old and twin 5 year old grandsons. The 9 year old is growing his hair out because he wants to wear a mohawk.



I can vision all of them with locks!  A lock mohawk would be super cool!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2020)

I haven't been in the mood to do my hair this week so I decided to book an appointment for a retwist today. The stylist that I'll be seeing is a little expensive but she's fast, does great work, and uses all-natural products. I've booked her a few years ago and I was pleased with her service. But, as an over the road truck driver, I've had a hard time scheduling an appointment because she's booked for weeks in advance sometimes.


----------



## KimPossibli (Feb 20, 2020)

It feels like I have been going super long between retwists,

and as life got weird I got really lax with separating after washing

I finally separated them on Monday. Hopefully I can get n top of it again
I dont want the super fresh look, I just want to prevent ending up with one big bongo loc


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2020)

I got my hair done today: shampoo, retwist, and style. I like it but my Gawd, it's so tight.  I'll probably take it down.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 20, 2020)

Pics of my hair today


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2020)

I took it down, it was way too tight.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I took it down, it was way too tight.


Aww...I hate that you wasted your time and money, but at least you didn’t let it go so long as to damage your hair or scalp.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 22, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> Aww...I hate that you wasted your time and money, but at least you didn’t let it go so long as to damage your hair or scalp.



Thank you, @Cattypus1. That's what I was afraid of that more than anything.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 22, 2020)

Platinum said:


> View attachment 455813 View attachment 455815
> 
> Pics of my hair today



That is so dope!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 29, 2020)

Harpo, who dis woman??? I stumbled on her channel after watching one of Queen Eleem's updates.  She is so beautiful and that color is fire!!!  I also loved all the styles she did and I like how she left out some loose hair to give her locks more personality.  I enjoyed watching her 1 year lock journey.


She makes me want to just go for it and try doing my own color, since I still haven't made it to the barbershop with my sister.  She went without me again and I feel some type of way. 

iamLindaElaine:


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 29, 2020)

Have y'all seen Queen Eleem's updates???  Her hair is looking good.  I can tell she is really loving her journey and her hair.  This is her 3-week update:


----------



## simplycee (Mar 1, 2020)

Two years loc’d as of today. I can hardly believe it. Pics coming soon.


----------



## shyekiera (Mar 2, 2020)

What's a good locing creme/wax? I don't think I like this gel.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 3, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Two years loc’d as of today. I can hardly believe it. Pics coming soon.



Congratulations!!!!  Are you doing a style for your 2-year anniversary?  Mine is coming up next month but I'm not sure if my next retightening will fall around the same time.  I hope so so I can be fresh to death for my anniversary but if not I will make it fly.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 3, 2020)

shyekiera said:


> What's a good locing creme/wax? I don't think I like this gel.



What gel are you using now?  I interlock so I may not be the best person to answer this question...but I think you should ask yourself what you don't like about the gels you're using now and the ones you've tried before.  Then compare that to the properties you need or are important to you in a gel.  That may help you narrow down your choices.

If there are trial sizes of gels, I would get those first.  That way, if you don't like a product you're not stuck with a huge tub of it if your hair doesn't like it.

Some people just do water only retwists, and I have also seen some YouTubers mention using honey to retwist.  Another popular choice is aloe vera gel. 

I plan to transition DS 1 to retwisting shortly, so in another post I mentioned that I plan on using ecostyler gel when I do that.  I chose that just based on what I already have on hand, because I don't want to have to buy a new product.  The other factor is I liked how my wash and goes looked with it when I was a loose natural. (Great hold and shine)

I hope that helps!  Maybe some of the other ladies who maintain by retwisting can also chime in.


----------



## cravoecanela (Mar 3, 2020)

I just got a retwist and I finally feel as if my hair is getting longer ! But the woman that does my hair thinks I need to trim. I'm fine with this, but was wondering if I could do it myself.... is this advisable ? I was just going to cut the ends that look stringy (I started with two strand twists and I still have remnants of those). What are your thoughts ?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 3, 2020)

cravoecanela said:


> I just got a retwist and I finally feel as if my hair is getting longer ! But the woman that does my hair thinks I need to trim. I'm fine with this, but was wondering if I could do it myself.... is this advisable ? I was just going to cut the ends that look stringy (I started with two strand twists and I still have remnants of those). What are your thoughts ?



Can we see a pic of what your ends look like so we can better advise you?

What is the reason she gave for you saying you need a trim?  If it's not disproportionately uneven, I would leave it.  Are you unhappy with the way the stringy ends look?  If so, and you think cutting them off will make you happier, then I say go for it.  Are you confident in your own abilities to trim?  The other factor you'll need to consider is are your ends already sealed?  If they aren't and you are trimming then that could cause problems with the way your locks will continue to form.

I could be wrong, but I think that you would also be hindering your progress somewhat and creating a "new" starting point for your ends to seal.

With no clear rounded or pointed tip, your locks may even start unraveling.  If you trust her to trim your hair, I would say let her do it.  Or you could get a second opinion.  But take your time making your decision.

Overall, I think you should just wait it out, though.

Another option would be to try to wrap the stringy ends around the bottom portion of the locks and maybe use a crochet needle to reinforce it so it won't keep unravelling from around each lock during a wash.

I mentioned a while back in this thread that I used to wrap my ends around the locks during a retightening, but I quit doing that a long time ago because I love my sprouts.  It gives my locks so much character.


----------



## shyekiera (Mar 4, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> What gel are you using now?  I interlock so I may not be the best person to answer this question...but I think you should ask yourself what you don't like about the gels you're using now and the ones you've tried before.  Then compare that to the properties you need or are important to you in a gel.  That may help you narrow down your choices.
> 
> If there are trial sizes of gels, I would get those first.  That way, if you don't like a product you're not stuck with a huge tub of it if your hair doesn't like it.
> 
> ...





Thanks!
I am using tight hold by Taliah Waajid. Seems to make me itch. 
I may try aloe vera,  don't know why I didn't think of that.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 9, 2020)

I’m really loving this size of locs! I’m really bummed that the person I reached out to about combining my locs never responded back to me. I’m getting ready to relocate and have yet to find a Sisterlock consultant in my new city and am considering combining my locs myself so I can DIY maintain. I’m trying to think how many Sisterlocks I would have to combine together to get this size.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 10, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I’m really loving this size of locs! I’m really bummed that the person I reached out to about combining my locs never responded back to me. I’m getting ready to relocate and have yet to find a Sisterlock consultant in my new city and am considering combining my locs myself so I can DIY maintain. I’m trying to think how many Sisterlocks I would have to combine together to get this size.



I'm sorry you're having a hard time finding a new consultant for your new city.  Did you check the directory or contact your current consultant to see if she recommends anyone in the city you are getting ready to move to?  If that doesn't work, I would ask in some of the SLs groups on Facebook and see if there are any good ones on IG.  And of course, good old Google can also help!

As far as combining, I (still)think that's a great idea and it sounds like you are ready and confident with your decision.  I think you would only have to combine 2 locks to get that size, maybe three.  I wouldn't combine three initially, though.

 I think you should start with two and then once you see that they are starting to marry and mesh together see how you like that size.  If you want to go bigger from there, that's when you would combine a third lock in.  So I think to pull this off and have all the locks come out to about the same size you might want to start counting how many locks are you have per row and then maybe "plan" /visualize how you will combine from there.  The way I'm seeing it in my head is for you to leave a single lock in between every two locks you combine so that you can combine the third lock later on with each of the two locks you combined initially.

Another way you can approach this is to do a few test locks of varying sizes to see how you like it, without combining all the locks on your whole head and go from there, just in case you don't like how it looks or you change your mind for some reason.  It might be better to have a few locks of differing sizes that can blend in with the rest of your hair than to have all of the locks combined and you being unhappy if you don't like the way it looks.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 10, 2020)

Thank you so much! My consultant is trying to help me find a consultant in my new city but I don’t think she has found one yet. I guess I will say this is my back up plan if I don’t find one or if the ones in my new city are too expensive. I am scheduled through May with my current consultant and may see if I can stick with her till I find a new one as the city I’m relocating to is only two hours away.
As with the combining I was thinking two locs as well, I like that size because it isn’t too big and still gives me a microlocish look.


shortycocoa said:


> I'm sorry you're having a hard time finding a new consultant for your new city.  Did you check the directory or contact your current consultant to see if she recommends anyone in the city you are getting ready to move to?  If that doesn't work, I would ask in some of the SLs groups on Facebook and see if there are any good ones on IG.  And of course, good old Google can also help!
> 
> As far as combining, I (still)think that's a great idea and it sounds like you are ready and confident with your decision.  I think you would only have to combine 2 locks to get that size, maybe three.  I wouldn't combine three initially, though.
> 
> ...


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 10, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much! My consultant is trying to help me find a consultant in my new city but I don’t think she has found one yet. I guess I will say this is my back up plan if I don’t find one or if the ones in my new city are too expensive. I am scheduled through May with my current consultant and may see if I can stick with her till I find a new one as the city I’m relocating to is only two hours away.
> As with the combining I was thinking two locs as well, I like that size because it isn’t too big and still gives me a microlocish look.



Have you searched in one of the FB groups?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 11, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Have you searched in one of the FB groups?



That was my recommendation also... I think she would have the best luck there.  Some of the groups allow consultants to post/advertise on certain days, too.  They even have specials sometimes for new clients or discounts.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 13, 2020)

So, this happened last weekend...



I washed my hair this week and moisturized my locks afterwards and this came off also.  


I went through my locks to see if I could pinpoint where these broke off from.  I know for sure they came from somewhere in the front.  I have a strong feeling that the first one might be from one of the small locks in the front that I was getting ready to lose.  I wrapped those around adjacent locks and all seemed to be well.  Or it could have came from different locks altogether.  I saved it so I can figure out what to do with it later. 

The following day after my wash (Wednesday) I retightened all the smaller locks along the hairline that are usually vulnerable and come out.  I really need to get more disciplined at that.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 13, 2020)

This week I have spent a lot of time watching YouTube lock videos and and looking at IG pics.  Can we talk about how luscious Dxlyn's son Zion's locks are looking, as well as one of her clients, Tasha?!!!

I didn't realize Zion had gotten an undercut but it looks good on him.  His hair has flourished all this time and has gotten pretty long.:


ETA: I like how Dxlyn explained that the hold comes mostly from the technique and drying.  I love watching her retwist videos and I am feeling even more motivated to give it a go with DS 1.
So for everyone that has questions about products and which ones give the best hold, this might help.

And next up....Harpo, who dis woman????  Her locks are beyond beautiful, so full, lush, bouncy and healthy looking. Tasha:



And I need to know how she lightened her hair without using bleach.  I also thought it was interesting that she started her locks on transitioning hair and then cut the ends when she was comfortable.  I don't see a lot of that; I usually see people who want locks with relaxed ends and they want to know if they can keep the ends.

The last thing I wanted to note is that her hair reminded me of @Guinan in that she has 200 locks, and @Guinan, I know you had wanted that many, as well as the look of the retwists and texture seems similar to yours.

So I might have found your lock twin, girl!   I hope she starts a channel because I would love to see how her hair continues to thrive.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 14, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Have you searched in one of the FB groups?





shortycocoa said:


> That was my recommendation also... I think she would have the best luck there.  Some of the groups allow consultants to post/advertise on certain days, too.  They even have specials sometimes for new clients or discounts.


Thanks ladies I reached out to some of the Sisterlock groups I am in on Facebook and now I am just waiting for some responses.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 16, 2020)

Bindi Marc combined her locks again, ya'll!  


Now she has 242...so she went from 763 to 563 to 242.  Great message in the video also.  

@mz.rae did you see this video?  Have you decided on the method you will use to combine?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 16, 2020)

I just saw Queen Eleem's 1 month update and first retightening.  I see a couple of things that she's doing that could be cause for concern, though.  I can't remember if I told her about one of them in the comments section of a different video or not.  I'll head back over there and tell her after I make my posts here.


It always kills me that she has 1 thumbs down on most of her videos.  The running joke is it's probably a bitter SL consultant.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 16, 2020)

This video of Dxlyn reattaching a set of super long locks popped up on my feed also.   I've said it before but I will say it again... she got mad skills!


I'm curious to know what the difference is in all the different tools she uses to reattach.  I have seen her use single, double, and now triple needles/hooks and I want to know why.  She explained why she uses different sizes but not that.

ETA:. I love the shape of the client's locks here!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 16, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Bindi Marc combined her locks again, ya'll!
> 
> 
> Now she has 242...so she went from 763 to 563 to 242.  Great message in the video also.
> ...


Omg thank you so much for sharing this video! Agree so much with what she was saying and can relate. I often have been looking at those with thicker locs and those with thicker micro locs with covetousness and wondering what my hair would look like if I had gone that route. I remember wanting Sisterlocks all the way back in 2010 and being so excited to have finally gotten them almost three years ago, I’m not sure what happened. I think that’s why I keep going back and forth with wanting to combine them. I’m speaking with a consultant in my new city right now that is accepting new clients and may possibly meet up with her tomorrow for a consultant so I am going to see what she says. If I do combine I’m going to twist my hair together and probably just retwist the new growth.


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 17, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Omg thank you so much for sharing this video! Agree so much with what she was saying and can relate. I often have been looking at those with thicker locs and those with thicker micro locs with covetousness and wondering what my hair would look like if I had gone that route. I remember wanting Sisterlocks all the way back in 2010 and being so excited to have finally gotten them almost three years ago, I’m not sure what happened. I think that’s why I keep going back and forth with wanting to combine them. I’m speaking with a consultant in my new city right now that is accepting new clients and may possibly meet up with her tomorrow for a consultant so I am going to see what she says. If I do combine I’m going to twist my hair together and probably just retwist the new growth.



You're welcome!  As soon as I saw it was evident that she combined more locks I thought of you.  I always thought her first set of locks were amazing and I was bummed that she combed them out.  But hopefully this time around she will end up with something closer to what she was hoping for all along.

2010 is the year I started my Sisterlocks, and for me, I had been considering them for a few years prior as well.  Just never made the decision until later.  So I get it.  I think we all at some point wonder what could have been... I think I still have moments like "wow, I wonder what my hair would have looked like now if I had kept my SLs all this time?" But ultimately I know I am much happier with this set of locks than I ever was with my SLs.  I don't think I could fully see it then, or maybe I did but I just didn't want to acknowledge it completely.  Looking back on pics from that time frame, I can really see it.  

Even now, I wonder how my hair would look if I had started my locks differently in terms of method, size, parting, etc. although I am happy with them.  I think it's only natural and I understand more where @BillsBackerz67 was coming from when she said she's not unhappy with hers but would be totally fine with starting over.

That's great news that you have finally found a consultant in the new city... so it looks like our advice worked?  I hope your consultation with her goes well.  

But a part of me is looking forward to this new journey of yours, should you decide to embark on it.  Even your approach seems different than what is commonly done with combining Sisterlocks/microlocks.  From what I have seen, most people interlock to combine as well as interlock to maintain.  I noticed that Bindi twisted to combine and interlocks to maintain, and I have seen a couple others who started their own microlocks do that also.  

I think it would be dope to see your approach with twisting to combine and retwisting to maintain.   Which reminds me, I need to check on YouTuber YaGirlKesi because I think she started her microlocks with twists and retwists to maintain and I remembered really loving her hair in terms of neatness, size, etc.  I believe I have posted her videos in this thread before if you wanted to check her out.

At any rate, I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 17, 2020)

I have to do my own reti because the Bay Area has been shut down over the virus with a shelter in place order. Hoping to get them done before my baby gets here (due in just over a week and still prepping)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> I have to do my own reti because the Bay Area has been shut down over the virus with a shelter in place order. Hoping to get them done before my baby gets here (due in just over a week and still prepping)


Oh my, good luck with your reti and with your new arrival!


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 17, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> I have to do my own reti because the Bay Area has been shut down over the virus with a shelter in place order. Hoping to get them done before my baby gets here (due in just over a week and still prepping)



Oh wow!  Congratulations... I didn't know you were expecting!  I hope you are able to get everything done in time and you have a safe delivery!


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 18, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh wow!  Congratulations... I didn't know you were expecting!  I hope you are able to get everything done in time and you have a safe delivery!



Thanks! I’m going slow and getting a few rows done every day. I need to stop being lazy lol


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 19, 2020)

I so agree with @BillsBackerz67 statement as well I’m not unhappy with my locs and my experience with SL hasn’t been terrible, but if I had to start over I probably would go a different just to see how my hair would turn out. I do feel like back then I was all about micro locs and the look of smallish locs but now I feel drawn to larger sized locs and have an appreciation for larger locs especially since they seem to be easier to manage for DIYers. 

And yes you alls advice did help! I went to the Facebook group asking about consultants in the area as well as typed the city in the Facebook groups search bar. My consultation has been put on hold due to everything shutting down because of the Coronavirus so I will be glad when all of this clears up.



shortycocoa said:


> You're welcome!  As soon as I saw it was evident that she combined more locks I thought of you.  I always thought her first set of locks were amazing and I was bummed that she combed them out.  But hopefully this time around she will end up with something closer to what she was hoping for all along.
> 
> 2010 is the year I started my Sisterlocks, and for me, I had been considering them for a few years prior as well.  Just never made the decision until later.  So I get it.  I think we all at some point wonder what could have been... I think I still have moments like "wow, I wonder what my hair would have looked like now if I had kept my SLs all this time?" But ultimately I know I am much happier with this set of locks than I ever was with my SLs.  I don't think I could fully see it then, or maybe I did but I just didn't want to acknowledge it completely.  Looking back on pics from that time frame, I can really see it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Mar 20, 2020)

I’m on the road but I will be heading home this weekend. I’m not sure if my loctitician will be accepting clients next week  but I’ll probably just do my own retwist.


----------



## shyekiera (Mar 20, 2020)

Anyone make gel from aloe?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 21, 2020)

shyekiera said:


> Anyone make gel from aloe?



I haven't, but I have seen lots of YouTube videos of people making some, or just making other things from it like juice and conditioners.  I'm intrigued and curious to give some of it a try, but I haven't yet.  Everytime I walk past aloe leaves in the store I almost grab some.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 21, 2020)

Hi Ladies, with Corona looming, for those of you who use a loctician to do your hair, what plans do you have to maintain your locs?.  Or will you wait it out? I have sisterlocs and I guess I have to now put what my locitician taught me to the test.  

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## shyekiera (Mar 22, 2020)

almond eyes said:


> Hi Ladies, with Corona looming, for those of you who use a loctician to do your hair, what plans do you have to maintain your locs?.  Or will you wait it out? I have sisterlocs and I guess I have to now put what my locitician taught me to the test.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes


1. Force my daughter to do my retwist
2. Im throwing on a wig...


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 24, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> I have to do my own reti because the Bay Area has been shut down over the virus with a shelter in place order. Hoping to get them done before my baby gets here (due in just over a week and still prepping)



Finally done with my reti and done with all my baby prep


----------



## Platinum (Mar 26, 2020)

almond eyes said:


> Hi Ladies, with Corona looming, for those of you who use a loctician to do your hair, what plans do you have to maintain your locs?.  Or will you wait it out? I have sisterlocs and I guess I have to now put what my locitician taught me to the test.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



I wanted to see a loctician this week but I'm going to do my own retwist.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 26, 2020)

I am going to try in a week and a half and do my retie on my own for the first time.  Bit by bit.  And I will get back to all of you.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 27, 2020)

I’m getting annoyed with one of the loc groups I’m in there is an admin of the group that keeps scolding people in the group for being concerned about their retightens being cancelled due to statewide shutdowns as well as people saying they are considering doing their own retightens. She is removing posts and turning off comments on certain posts. I find it very weird that people think that others cant have the capacity to focus on more than one thing at a time.
We all get the seriousness of what is happening, but it’s weird to me that people are getting upset at people in a hair group for wanting to discuss their concerns about their hair. We are already bombarded enough with information about what is happening every 5 minutes without it having  to be discussed in a hair group as well. I’m strongly considering leaving the group because I can not take the negativity.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 27, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I’m getting annoyed with one of the loc groups I’m in there is an admin of the group that keeps scolding people in the group for being concerned about their retightens being cancelled due to statewide shutdowns as well as people saying they are considering doing their own retightens. She is removing posts and turning off comments on certain posts. I find it very weird that people think that others cant have the capacity to focus on more than one thing at a time.
> We all get the seriousness of what is happening, but it’s weird to me that people are getting upset at people in a hair group for wanting to discuss their concerns about their hair. We are already bombarded enough with information about what is happening every 5 minutes without it having  to be discussed in a hair group as well. I’m strongly considering leaving the group because I can not take the negativity.



I don't even bother going into the loc groups anymore. I got tired of the "Locs vs Dreads" arguments.


----------



## simplycee (Mar 28, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I’m getting annoyed with one of the loc groups I’m in there is an admin of the group that keeps scolding people in the group for being concerned about their retightens being cancelled due to statewide shutdowns as well as people saying they are considering doing their own retightens. She is removing posts and turning off comments on certain posts. I find it very weird that people think that others cant have the capacity to focus on more than one thing at a time.
> We all get the seriousness of what is happening, but it’s weird to me that people are getting upset at people in a hair group for wanting to discuss their concerns about their hair. We are already bombarded enough with information about what is happening every 5 minutes without it having  to be discussed in a hair group as well. I’m strongly considering leaving the group because I can not take the negativity.



I’m in this group. I think it’s weird too. I only lurk because some of the people are just mean for no reason.


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 29, 2020)

16 months y’all. I cannot believe it. Question for the group: I’ve been interlocking. Will my locs get that cylindrical look as they mature?


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 29, 2020)

I’m in that group too. ITA.

What gets me is that she has the time not only to scold but to go tit for tat back & forth ,responding to folks. Just being salty for no reason. People have a right to be concerned about their locks and retights and where else are they gonna discuss with people that are Sisterlocked and can relate.

She must have had a bad day. Maybe if enough of us leave the group she’ll get a wake up call. I doubt it though.


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 29, 2020)

almond eyes said:


> I am going to try in a week and a half and do my retie on my own for the first time.  Bit by bit.  And I will get back to all of you.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



I’m doing my own retight . I started yesterday and only got a small section done. I messed up 1 lock by putting a knot in it. I’m not sweating it too much hoping my consultant will be able to do something with it when we get back together. I took the retight class probably close to 2 years ago but have not really done a full retight because I’m not patient. I’d rather pay my consultant to do it but I know I don’t want to pay someone else forever because barring unforeseen occurrence I plan on having my locks until the end. So I guess this will be practice .

Its daunting though. I don’t get how people that have over 500 locks do their own. 

@almond eyes...lets us know how it turns out.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 29, 2020)

ITA! I’m just like come on now! There are people throwing kickbacks, going to parks in mass numbers playing basketball, and completely ignoring social distancing/lockdown rules but she wants to be scolding people in a hair group for discussing hair. If anything it would be more helpful to discuss tips, hairstyles, etc to people who are concerned about their hair.


msdeevee said:


> I’m in that group too. ITA.
> 
> What gets me is that she has the time not only to scold but to go tit for tat back & forth ,responding to folks. Just being salty for no reason. People have a right to be concerned about their locks and retights and where else are they gonna discuss with people that are Sisterlocked and can relate.
> 
> She must have had a bad day. Maybe if enough of us leave the group she’ll get a wake up call. I doubt it though.


----------



## almond eyes (Mar 29, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> I’m doing my own retight . I started yesterday and only got a small section done. I messed up 1 lock by putting a knot in it. I’m not sweating it too much hoping my consultant will be able to do something with it when we get back together. I took the retight class probably close to 2 years ago but have not really done a full retight because I’m not patient. I’d rather pay my consultant to do it but I know I don’t want to pay someone else forever because barring unforeseen occurrence I plan on having my locks until the end. So I guess this will be practice .
> 
> Its daunting though. I don’t get how people that have over 500 locks do their own.
> 
> @almond eyes...lets us know how it turns out.



I am going to take it by quadrants throughout four days.   Won't go beyond four weeks due to my hair type.  My consultant said to me the first time I met her in 2018, you had better learn how to get your locs done or find an alternative person, to do your hair.  You never know what might happen in life like something big she said.   In November 2019, I took the retie class.   Glad I did.   YouTube can really mislead a person on the clock and the technique.  At the same time the sisterlock retie tool doesn't work for my hair type.  So I had to buy the easy loc tool.  

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 29, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> 16 months y’all. I cannot believe it. Question for the group: I’ve been interlocking. Will my locs get that cylindrical look as they mature?


16 for me too!  Congratulations!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 29, 2020)

Doing a clay mask today. Hope my locs love it!


----------



## prettywhitty (Mar 29, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> Doing a clay mask today. Hope my locs love it!


Let us know how you come out and what you used.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 29, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> Let us know how you come out and what you used.


My hair was super soft immediately after rinsing. My scalp felt really good and my hair felt clean. I used 1/4 c of Rhassoul and Bentonite each, 1/8 c of Kaolin, 1/2 c AVJ and 1/2 c distilled water on damp hair. I covered with a plastic cap for 30 minutes.
It didn’t take any longer to rinse than rinsing conditioner. I didn’t wash or condition after. My hair now retwisted and dried feels softer than it has with previous wash and DC sessions.  I love it!  I will add this to my regi!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 31, 2020)

I was so shocked to see this! She was a few months ahead of me in her Sisterlock journey and shared some of the similar feelings I felt. I want to order the crochet needle she used to close up the bottom of her locs.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 1, 2020)

Started the process of combining my locs! I’m trying to figure out how I want to section my hair off! I’m feeling a little bit overwhelmed with the process right now.


----------



## mz.rae (Apr 2, 2020)

This is what I have so far ladies! I did a few in the back and decided to start in the front where I can see more of what I am doing. I ordered a crochet hook so I can close the ends together, I’m excited!


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 4, 2020)

Just finished my retight. I think it’s the best one I ever done.  I found a few YouTube channels with a loc size similar to mine. 
This technique of interlocking the roots and doing a small palmroll to the ends I think will really give me the look I’m going for as my locks mature. im also going to see if I can stretch my retight to 8-10 weeks. I watched a Yannie the locologist vid about doing reti’s too frequently because it would give you that scalpy look. 
and I also found this video intersting:
I like the idea of positive thinking and affirmations to my hair, especially with these wild times we are living in. 
I hope everyone is doing well and is staying healthy.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 10, 2020)

Hey ladies! I’m still loc’ed! I will be 11 months loc’ed in a few days.  I decided to try interlocking since I wash my hair weekly and my roots grow away from my locs. I started interlocking yesterday and everything is going well.  I still color my hair (black), but haven’t in the last month or so. I’ll do it next month.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 10, 2020)

I've been slacking with posting pictures and updates...I've been locked for 7 months now. 

The other day, I was thinking that my hair has barely gotten any longer compared to when I first loc'ed my hair in September, but I looked at some older pictures today and I see that my hair actually has changed a lot. A lot of my curly ends that were in the back are gone and buds have formed at most of my ends. The hair towards the back of my head is catching up with the front, so my hair doesn't really look like a bob anymore. These pictures are from 3 weeks ago when I did my last retwist.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 10, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I've been slacking with posting pictures and updates...I've been locked for 7 months now.
> 
> The other day, I was thinking that my hair has barely gotten any longer compared to when I first loc'ed my hair in September, but I looked at some older pictures today and I see that my hair actually has changed a lot. A lot of my curly ends that were in the back are gone and buds have formed at most of my ends. The hair towards the back of my head is catching up with the front, so my hair doesn't really look like a bob anymore. These pictures are from 3 weeks ago when I did my last retwist.
> 
> ...



I see you!  Looking good!!!!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 11, 2020)

One thing I'm kind of concerned about is flat locs...I noticed that several of my locks are flat toward the roots. I don't mind if some of them are a little flat, but I don't want them all to be flat. Has anyone else noticed that their locs have a tendency to be flat instead of cylindrical?


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 11, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> One thing I'm kind of concerned about is flat locs...I noticed that several of my locks are flat toward the roots. I don't mind if some of them are a little flat, but I don't want them all to be flat. Has anyone else noticed that their locs have a tendency to be flat instead of cylindrical?



How do you maintain/reti them?


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 11, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> How do you maintain/reti them?



I normally palm roll when I re-twist. Before the retwist I did 3 weeks ago, I hadn't re-twisted my hair in at least 6 weeks. I'm wondering if I waited too long? I'm going to try to re-twist every 4 weeks from now on.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 11, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> One thing I'm kind of concerned about is flat locs...I noticed that several of my locks are flat toward the roots. I don't mind if some of them are a little flat, but I don't want them all to be flat. Has anyone else noticed that their locs have a tendency to be flat instead of cylindrical?




Thank you for posting this.  I meant to talk about this a while back but never got around to it since I'm always so busy with the kids.

Mine are like that also.  Some of them are flat but mine are flat on the ends.  (My fatties) My Sisterlocks would form the same way.  I squeeze them to try to coax them back into a cylindrical shape, but it doesn't really work for me.  I don't do it often, just every once in a while when I'm playing in my hair.  Yours might be more coaxable since your locks are not as mature, but I'm closing in on two years in a couple weeks.

The other thing I thought about doing was using a clothes pin to help apply the pressure I believe may be needed to help coax them back into a cylindrical shape, but I never tried it.  I just didn't want to potentially cause trauma to any of my locks even though I was only going to try it on one to test my theory.



Foxglove said:


> How do you maintain/reti them?



I don't want to speak for her, but I believe she retwists/palmrolls.  (Please correct me if I'm wrong.)

What I learned to do back when I had SLs and had this problem with fat ends was I had to make sure the fat part was parallel to the root bed everytime I made a rotation or it would be twice as hard for it to go through or it wouldn't go through at all.  After a while you start to remember which way you need to position the lock for it to go through a rotation.  I'm not sure if this is the same thing my consultant used to do and I never asked her about it.  It's how I also retighten now.  I mentioned this before in  an earlier post in the thread, but I use a coil-less safety pin to reti the locks with fat ends and a plastic yarn needle on the ones that are still small enough to fit through them.

When I had SLs I didn't know about using the safety pin as a tool, so I was just manipulating the fat ends and squeezing them through the eye of the needle (widening the needle more if I had to) and then it was really painful to complete rotations on those locks, especially since the root bed was so small and a lot of my ends were so fat.

Now that I am on my second set of locks I understand more now that my hair texture behaves this way and this is how my locks form regardless of the method I choose to start them and even when I was braiding and banding with SLs.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 11, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I normally palm roll when I re-twist. Before the retwist I did 3 weeks ago, I hadn't re-twisted my hair in at least 6 weeks. I'm wondering if I waited too long? I'm going to try to re-twist every 4 weeks from now on.



After palm rolling do you clip them or tie them down while the product is still wet/setting?


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 12, 2020)

@shortycocoa Ive been trying to do the same thing...kind of squeeze them into a rounder shape. All of my ends are rounded...but the flat sections are closer to the roots. 

@Foxglove yeah, normally I use clips and clip them toward the top of the loc and bottom of the loc while the product is still setting.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m finished interlocking my whole head! I do love the look of retwisting! It gives me a clean, crispy look! But I’m gonna try this out for awhile and see how it goes. I did wrap loose hairs around the locs and palm rolled a little to keep the shape and provide a neater appearance.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 12, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> @shortycocoa Ive been trying to do the same thing...kind of squeeze them into a rounder shape. All of my ends are rounded...but the flat sections are closer to the roots.
> 
> @Foxglove yeah, normally I use clips and clip them toward the top of the loc and bottom of the loc while the product is still setting



Could it be the loc taking the shape of the clipped part at the root?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 12, 2020)

Oh btw, 
My hair is not scalpy. It is very full.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 12, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Could it be the loc taking the shape of the clipped part at the root?



That's probably the culprit here...


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 13, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Could it be the loc taking the shape of the clipped part at the root?



It could be, but I don't know how else to keep my locs in place while the product is still setting. If I don't clip towards the top, the loc just kind of unravels and the roots still have a kind of "puffy" look...


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 13, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> It could be, but I don't know how else to keep my locs in place while the product is still setting. If I don't clip towards the top, the loc just kind of unravels and the roots still have a kind of "puffy" look...


 I’m not locked but I watch a lot of videos.  These might be helpful.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 13, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> @shortycocoa Ive been trying to do the same thing...kind of squeeze them into a rounder shape. All of my ends are rounded...but the flat sections are closer to the roots.
> Place the clips where the new growth meets the loc’ed hair. Make sure your wrap loose hairs around and all the way down the loc before clip placement.
> @Foxglove yeah, normally I use clips and clip them toward the top of the loc and bottom of the loc while the product is still setting.


I would suggest just


Damaris.Elle said:


> It could be, but I don't know how else to keep my locs in place while the product is still setting. If I don't clip towards the top, the loc just kind of unravels and the roots still have a kind of "puffy" look...


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 13, 2020)

Coilystep said:


> I’m not locked but I watch a lot of videos.  These might be helpful.



I'm going to have to try out those methods next time I retwist...I like the braiding method. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 13, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I would suggest just


I couldn't see the rest of your message


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 14, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I couldn't see the rest of your message


Place the clips where the new growth meets the loc’ed hair. Make sure your wrap loose hairs around and all the way down the loc before clip placement.


----------



## simplycee (Apr 14, 2020)

My loc journey: year 2, month 2

Whatever setting my daughter had this camera on picked up all the frizz and my little grays coming in. That said I love my lil locs.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey, Everyone! I haven't checked in in a while. I'm thinking about taking a break from re-twisting for a while and just do shampoo and conditioning.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 23, 2020)

For those of you that have Sisterlocks I saw an email a couple days ago about them getting ready to start offering online retightening (certification ?) classes.  That might be helpful to some people that are worried about their hair during this quarantine and not being able to see a consultant.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 23, 2020)

Today is my 2 year lockaversary!!!  I had planned to have my hair retightened by now, but that didn't happen.    I really should have washed my hair this weekend and started my reti Sunday or Monday but I didn't get around to it.  I think I'm going to start it tomorrow morning and try to be done by Friday.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 23, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Today is my 2 year lockaversary!!!  I had planned to have my hair retightened by now, but that didn't happen.    I really should have washed my hair this weekend and started my reti Sunday or Monday but I didn't get around to it.  I think I'm going to start it tomorrow morning and try to be done by Friday.


Congratulations on that milestone!  I’m under my heat cap right now. Quarantine got me lookin raggedy and I didn’t  even care until I needed to get on camera for a meeting.  It was not a good look


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 24, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Today is my 2 year lockaversary!!!  I had planned to have my hair retightened by now, but that didn't happen.    I really should have washed my hair this weekend and started my reti Sunday or Monday but I didn't get around to it.  I think I'm going to start it tomorrow morning and try to be done by Friday.


Did you get started yet?


----------



## prettywhitty (Apr 25, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Today is my 2 year lockaversary!!!  I had planned to have my hair retightened by now, but that didn't happen.    I really should have washed my hair this weekend and started my reti Sunday or Monday but I didn't get around to it.  I think I'm going to start it tomorrow morning and try to be done by Friday.


Happy Lockaversary!! 
Just made my first low ponytail. I’m ecstatic!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 25, 2020)

I ordered this shampoo yesterday: https://drlocs.com/collections/shampoo/products/yasin-shampoo-8oz?variant=31205226086446

I'm excited to try it. Has anyone else used it before?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 25, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I ordered this shampoo yesterday: https://drlocs.com/collections/shampoo/products/yasin-shampoo-8oz?variant=3120522608644
> 
> I'm excited to try it. Has anyone else used it before?


I’d like to know how you like it. Reviews please. Oddly enough, I miss my pj trial and error days...LOL


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 25, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Did you get started yet?



I started Thursday afternoon...much later than I wanted to.  I'm almost finished now, though.  20 locks left and my feet are killing me.  It's always these last 20 below that have me ready to tap out...


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I started Thursday afternoon...much later than I wanted to.  I'm almost finished now, though.  20 locks left and my feet are killing me.  It's always these last 20 below that have me ready to tap out...


I know that feeling! Lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 26, 2020)

I am in the awkward stage.  I want to try a style, but I will wait another 4-5 months. I plan to retwist next month. I want to look crispy for my 12th month. I will interlock in June.


----------



## fifi134 (Apr 27, 2020)

I’m 7 months in and am frustrated with the fact that my hair grows in layers. I still can’t do a full ponytail because the front locs only come up to midway between my eyes. I really wish they’d hurry up and catch up to the rest of my hair.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 27, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> I’m 7 months in and am frustrated with the fact that my hair grows in layers. I still can’t do a full ponytail because the front locs only come up to midway between my eyes. I really wish they’d hurry up and catch up to the rest of my hair.



Layers are dope!!! Make it fly, sis!  Part your hair down the middle and leave the front locks out for your bangs.  Put the rest of your hair back into a low or high ponytail.  Rock that style with flair.  Then when your front locks catch up you can still do the style in different ways.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 27, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I am in the awkward stage.  I want to try a style, but I will wait another 4-5 months. I plan to retwist next month. I want to look crispy for my 12th month. I will interlock in June.



Ooh what style(s) are you thinking about?  I wanna see!  When is your 12th month?  Time is just flying!


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 28, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Ooh what style(s) are you thinking about?  I wanna see!  When is your 12th month?  Time is just flying!


It will be a year next month. I want to try some type of twist or pin up style, but I need more length. My hair grows in layers too...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Apr 28, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> I’m 7 months in and am frustrated with the fact that my hair grows in layers. I still can’t do a full ponytail because the front locs only come up to midway between my eyes. I really wish they’d hurry up and catch up to the rest of my hair.


I have exactly the same problem!  I’ve convinced myself that my hair grows faster when I exercise regular so...


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 29, 2020)

I decided yesterday  to put in a jet black rinse and retwist my hair. I’m almost finished retwisting. I kept stopping yesterday. I just needed to feel and look a little more polished. Plus, even though I interlocked my hair, I still had hair all over the place. A lot of marrying going on and new growth looked rough imo.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Apr 30, 2020)

I've been using a spray bottle filled with water, a little bit of olive oil, Wild Growth oil and a tiny bit of Oyin handmade's hair dew to mist my hair a few times a week. I seal with a little more olive oil and it's been keeping my hair moisturized. I've also been oiling my scalp with Wild Growth oil.


----------



## KimPossibli (Apr 30, 2020)

I retiwsted my hair a couple days ago... 
I'm almost 3 years I think. 
Feeling good about how its looking now...


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I've been using a spray bottle filled with water, a little bit of olive oil, Wild Growth oil and a tiny bit of Oyin handmade's hair dew to mist my hair a few times a week. I seal with a little more olive oil and it's been keeping my hair moisturized. I've also been oiling my scalp with Wild Growth oil.


Do you use the white or yellow bottle?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2020)

KimPossibli said:


> I retiwsted my hair a couple days ago...
> I'm almost 3 years I think.
> Feeling good about how its looking now...


Congrats on making it to the 3 year mark! I’m am so grateful to have a full head of hair on my head. But I am at that awkward stage that only makeup and earrings can make me feel less awkward! Lol I have my hair parted on the side. I really like my hair flowing to the back, but I am giving my hair a break from twisting it in that direction.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (May 1, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Do you use the white or yellow bottle?



I have the white bottle.


----------



## fifi134 (May 1, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I have the white bottle.



I’m allergic to something in this oil because I’ve used it twice and my scalp’s always on fire afterwards.


----------



## Foxglove (May 1, 2020)

Reti time only this time around with a 1 month old. Let's see how many weeks this takes me lol


----------



## shortycocoa (May 1, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Reti time only this time around with a 1 month old. Let's see how many weeks this takes me lol



Awwwwwww....your little one is one month old?  Already?  Wow!  Congratulations...girl all I can say is retighten when baby is sleeping and/or napping.  That's usually a good block of uninterrupted time to get things done.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 1, 2020)

KimPossibli said:


> I retiwsted my hair a couple days ago...
> I'm almost 3 years I think.
> Feeling good about how its looking now...


Congratulations on your upcoming 3 year lockaversary!  How does your hair look now?  Can we see?


----------



## shortycocoa (May 1, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I decided yesterday  to put in a jet black rinse and retwist my hair. I’m almost finished retwisting. I kept stopping yesterday. I just needed to feel and look a little more polished. Plus, even though I interlocked my hair, I still had hair all over the place. A lot of marrying going on and new growth looked rough imo.



Alright now!!! Not the jet black rinse...lol.  I bet it's going to look amazing in the sunlight this spring and summer.  Yaaaaaaaassss!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (May 1, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I've been using a spray bottle filled with water, a little bit of olive oil, Wild Growth oil and a tiny bit of Oyin handmade's hair dew to mist my hair a few times a week. I seal with a little more olive oil and it's been keeping my hair moisturized. I've also been oiling my scalp with Wild Growth oil.



That's pretty similar to my regimen and a couple other ladies here.  We just probably use different products.  You can't go wrong with this.  My hair always feels super nourished and moisturized.  How do you like the Wild Growth Oil on your locks and scalp?

I have never used it as a natural but when I was relaxed I tried it for a little while.  I thought it was a good oil and I liked it, but ultimately I decided to stop using it because it never washed out of my hair very well.  I don't know if it was too heavy or I was using too much or both.  I never revisited but I doubt I will at this point.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2020)

OMG. I can't believe that it's been almost 6 years since I loc'd my hair. I'm going to shampoo and deep condition this weekend. I want to retwist but I'm still thinking about giving my hair a break. It's getting hot outside so I'm going to do water rinses during the week. I'll probably start wearing my head wraps to keep my hair off of my neck.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Alright now!!! Not the jet black rinse...lol.  I bet it's going to look amazing in the sunlight this spring and summer.  Yaaaaaaaassss!!!


Lol! Yeah I corrected the green goblin look I had going on several months ago. I used a red rinse, then used Textures and Tones by clairol semi jet black.  That doesn’t have a blue or green base like Adore or some of the other brands. I have colored my hair with a permanent blue black too, but once that started to fade from washing and the new growth kicked in, to keep from using a permanent again, I just use the semi permanent. I plan to color it blue black again next month. I was just tired of looking off black dusty brown.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 1, 2020)

Platinum said:


> OMG. I can't believe that it's been almost 6 years since I loc'd my hair. I'm going to shampoo and deep condition this weekend. I want to retwist but I'm still thinking about giving my hair a break. It's getting hot outside so I'm going to do water rinses during the week. I'll probably start wearing my head wraps to keep my hair off of my neck.


You’ve been in the game for a long time! Congrats!


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> You’ve been in the game for a long time! Congrats!



Thank you! I honestly wish I would have started my loc journey when I joined this site. I spent so many years and several thousands of dollars in products, trying to have long, straight hair. Loc'ing was the best thing that I ever could have done.


----------



## Foxglove (May 1, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Awwwwwww....your little one is one month old?  Already?  Wow!  Congratulations...girl all I can say is retighten when baby is sleeping and/or napping.  That's usually a good block of uninterrupted time to get things done.



I know, time really flies I can't believe it's been a whole month

@Platinum congrats on 6 years!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> OMG. I can't believe that it's been almost 6 years since I loc'd my hair. I'm going to shampoo and deep condition this weekend. I want to retwist but I'm still thinking about giving my hair a break. It's getting hot outside so I'm going to do water rinses during the week. I'll probably start wearing my head wraps to keep my hair off of my neck.


Wow!  Six years!  Congratulations!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (May 2, 2020)

@shortycocoa I really like it so far...I feel like I'm seeing some growth. I like using it on my locs when it's diluted with water, other oils and the hair dew but I think if I were to use it on my locs without it being diluted, it would leave a residue.  I've been using it for a little over 2 weeks now. 

My Dr. Locs shampoo came in today and I just finished washing my hair with it. Now I have a hot oil treatment on my hair. This was actually my first time washing my locs on my own. Before, I was worried about my locs unraveling, etc. but there was no unraveling at all today. 

It's funny comparing how my wash day was before when I was a loose natural to my wash day now that I have locs. Wash day is SO much simpler now. I still need to re-twist so there's that, but still waaaaay less tedious than when I was a loose natural. It used to take an hour just to detangle my hair before I even got to shampoo. Wash day really used to take all day.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 2, 2020)

Platinum said:


> OMG. I can't believe that it's been almost 6 years since I loc'd my hair. I'm going to shampoo and deep condition this weekend. I want to retwist but I'm still thinking about giving my hair a break. It's getting hot outside so I'm going to do water rinses during the week. I'll probably start wearing my head wraps to keep my hair off of my neck.



Congratulations on your six years...woo hoo!!!!  I live for water rinses during the warmer months also.  Do you wear headwraps when you're on the road or only when you're off?


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations on your six years...woo hoo!!!!  I live for water rinses during the warmer months also.  Do you wear headwraps when you're on the road or only when you're off?



Both. As a matter of fact, I'm going to start looking for more fabric so I can rock different styles and prints. 

My hair loves water and it seemed to grow faster and healthier during the years that I did frequent water rinses. I'm definitely going back to doing them again!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (May 3, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’d like to know how you like it. Reviews please. Oddly enough, I miss my pj trial and error days...LOL



I liked the shampoo. It lathered pretty easily and I feel like it really got my hair and scalp clean. My hair felt really light after, but it didn't feel stripped. It smells really good too....like lemongrass. It is a little pricey and because of that I'm not sure if I'll buy another bottle once this one is gone. I'll probably look into less expensive options...like the Trader Joe's tea tree tingle shampoo.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (May 6, 2020)

For those of you who use henna, how early in your loc journey did you start? I used to love using henna as a loose natural and want to use it on my locs, but it may still be too early...I'm 8 months in.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2020)

I’m going to interlock my hair starting today.  I finally made it to a year!! I have a lot of loose hair going on at the roots. I only interlocked my hair last month, using a 2-point rotation, then at the beginning of this month I retwisted.  My locs are skinny/small so I want to do what I can to maintain them. 
So I will interlock this week, then do a retwist in mid-June.  So I will interlock 5-6 weeks and retwist in between. I will have to do a light retwist instead of the hard retwist.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2020)

@shortycocoa 
What rotation do you use for your oldest son? I think his locs are thicker than mine? I comfortable with the 2-point, since I feel it won’t disrupt the size I want to keep and I don’t wanna mess up.


----------



## Loc’dDream (May 17, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have exactly the same problem!  I’ve convinced myself that my hair grows faster when I exercise regular so...




I have the same problem. I’m 2 years in and my longest layer is shoulder length but all throughout I have layers. I can’t do a ponytail without pain involved lol I can’t do any updos without the sides falling down idk what to do. Just know you’re not alone.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 17, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> What rotation do you use for your oldest son? I think his locs are thicker than mine? I comfortable with the 2-point, since I feel it won’t disrupt the size I want to keep and I don’t wanna mess up.



I think you have my oldest and youngest son confused, but it's ok.  I interlock my youngest son's hair, or at least I did up until last week.  But I typically use a 4-point rotation on his locks and mine.  

Last week I tried retightening his locks and he was unbearable.  He fought me tooth and nail and I was only able to retighten a few locks on the right side of his head and a couple on the left.  I switched to a retwist and he sat perfectly still for that besides a couple times I may have twisted the locks too tight and when I was putting the clips on.

I let it air dry and he slept with the clips in his hair.  I thought I did a good job, but it definitely did not last long.  His hair is back to looking like I didn't retwist.  So I don't know what I'm going to do, but I am leaning on going back to a retightening but maybe doing a 2-point rotation to see if that would be easier for him to sit through.  I did do that to a couple of the ones I was able to retighten, but I didn't see a noticeable difference in his hair right away.

For DS 1 I'm still towel rubbing and just separating his locks whenever I can.  I have gotten pretty lax with towel rubbing since he's been home from school since March.  The other thing I have incorporated is conditioner washing his hair a couple weeks ago.  His hair needed the moisture and just drinks it up.  Last week I shampooed it first and then used conditioner.  

I plan on washing his hair either tomorrow or Wednesday and this time I might leave the conditioner in his hair for a while to see if he will let me separate his locks better that way.  

I have started showing him YouTube videos of DXLYN's son getting his hair maintained so he understands and sees the behavior I expect and need him to have while I am doing his hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 17, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I think you have my oldest and youngest son confused, but it's ok.  I interlock my youngest son's hair, or at least I did up until last week.  But I typically use a 4-point rotation on his locks and mine.
> 
> Last week I tried retightening his locks and he was unbearable.  He fought me tooth and nail and I was only able to retighten a few locks on the right side of his head and a couple on the left.  I switched to a retwist and he sat perfectly still for that besides a couple times I may have twisted the locks too tight and when I was putting the clips on.
> 
> ...


What tool do you use to retighten his locs? I use a plastic crochet needle I turned into a makeshift nappy locs tool.  I believe your oldest son’s locs reminded me of mine, but yeah I forgot you were just interlocking the youngest one’s hair. I agree you should try the 2-point rotation on him.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 17, 2020)

One of my locks broke off during my wash earlier today.  I was pretty distraught about it.  I figured out which lock it broke off from, but I didn't reattach to the specific lock.  I have saved it and may reattach it to a different lock later on.  I still need to watch more videos and practice that skill before I do it to my hair. 

But what I did this afternoon is examined a lot of the locks along the left and right front sections of my hair and hairline.  I determined that I should probably combine a lot of them so that the base (and the locks) are thicker and more supported so I don't continue having this problem every so often.

I ended up combining 14 locks on the right side and 16 locks on the left.  I'm happy with the results.  Tomorrow I will oil my scalp and spray my hair with my rosewater mix.  I didn't get to do that today, but my hair was still pretty saturated and soft from the wash.  I think I am also going to recount to see how many locks I have now.  I've been curious about it for a while with the combining and repair during maintenance sessions. 

I'm going to post pics tomorrow.  I'm sleepy and am ready to unwind for the night.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 17, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> What tool do you use to retighten his locs? I use a plastic crochet needle I turned into a makeshift nappy locs tool.  I believe your oldest son’s locs reminded me of mine, but yeah I forgot you were just interlocking the youngest one’s hair. I agree you should try the 2-point rotation on him.



I use a plastic yarn needle on his hair and a coil-less safety pin on a couple that are too thick to pass through the eye of the yarn needle.  I use the same tools in my hair as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2020)

I finished interlocking my hair a couple of days ago. I didn’t do any coloring, since it didn’t fit into my schedule this week, so I’ll color next month. 

the results of the retie are cool.  Excited to try a style in the fall.


----------



## Foxglove (May 21, 2020)

Spent all this time doing my reti then realized postpartum shedding will probably start soon and I might lose my edges again


----------



## Evolving78 (May 21, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Spent all this time doing my reti then realized postpartum shedding will probably start soon and I might lose my edges again


Oh no! I totally understand how you feel. Hopefully it won’t be too rough. But when it starts, just know it will grow back.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 21, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Spent all this time doing my reti then realized postpartum shedding will probably start soon and I might lose my edges again



Ugh...post partum shedding is the worst!  I don't think my hair ever completely recovered.  Just try to stay on top of your prenatal vitamins and whatever other supplements you're taking that might help.  Hopefully it won't be too bad.


----------



## Foxglove (May 21, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Oh no! I totally understand how you feel. Hopefully it won’t be too rough. But when it starts, just know it will grow back.





shortycocoa said:


> Ugh...post partum shedding is the worse!  I don't think my hair ever completely recovered.  Just try to stay on top of your prenatal vitamins and whatever other supplements you're taking that might help.  Hopefully it won't be too bad.



I still have some short ones and a little thinning from the last time. I'm hoping it sticks to the same area but we will see


----------



## simplycee (May 22, 2020)

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is healthy and safe. I did my own retightening two weeks ago. It was my first time and I think I did a good job. I had to. My loctician upped her price by $40 back in March. Then right before my scheduled May appt called to say the price would be another $50 on top of  the new price the because of corona virus. Increase of $90 overall since January!!!!!!!  I would have only been 7 weeks post. I cancelled the appointment and did it myself. Took me 4 days and I only had 1 casualty. My mom asked me to do her retightening which I will be doing next week. I’ll be doing my next 2 retightenings. Then will decide if I will go back to my loctician.... IF she goes back to the regular prices.


----------



## Foxglove (May 23, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is healthy and safe. I did my own retightening two weeks ago. It was my first time and I think I did a good job. I had to. My loctician upped her price by $40 back in March. Then right before my scheduled May appt called to say the price would be another $50 on top of  the new price the because of corona virus. Increase of $90 overall since January!!!!!!!  I would have only been 7 weeks post. I cancelled the appointment and did it myself. Took me 4 days and I only had 1 casualty. My mom asked me to do her retightening which I will be doing next week. I’ll be doing my next 2 retightenings. Then will decide if I will go back to my loctician.... IF she goes back to the regular prices.



That’s ridiculous I would start looking for somebody new now. The fact that she would price gouge at this time, in this economy when a lot of people are worried about jobs etc
My consultant raised her prices by $30 after a few years but it was bc she moved from her living room to her shop and we also live in a high COL area so I would expect rent to go up at some point 
$90 in 4 months she is out of her mind


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 23, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Hi ladies! Hope everyone is healthy and safe. I did my own retightening two weeks ago. It was my first time and I think I did a good job. I had to. My loctician upped her price by $40 back in March. Then right before my scheduled May appt called to say the price would be another $50 on top of  the new price the because of corona virus. Increase of $90 overall since January!!!!!!!  I would have only been 7 weeks post. I cancelled the appointment and did it myself. Took me 4 days and I only had 1 casualty. My mom asked me to do her retightening which I will be doing next week. I’ll be doing my next 2 retightenings. Then will decide if I will go back to my loctician.... IF she goes back to the regular prices.


Love it!  I’ve been a DIY-er since my relaxed days. It’s a process. I’m sure you did a great job!


----------



## cravoecanela (Jun 4, 2020)

Even though I haven't been able to get my hair done for some months now, I'm grateful that I have locs because my hair looks styled event though its not !

I hope all of my loced sisters are doing well !


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2020)

I bought some blue black hair dye, but I want the blue to standout a little more. I may add a semi perm blue. I think it’s time for me to retwist my hair. Interlocking doesn’t really keep my loose hair at the roots in after washing, but it like it.. I will interlock at the end of June. 
I would like to try a new loc’ing gel that gives a little more shine. I love TW Tight Hold, but I want some bling! Lol I wash my hair weekly, so I’m not scared of build up, although I don’t want a sticky product. It’s too hot for sticky locs.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 5, 2020)

Just colored my hair. It’s dark as heck! Yay! No more Ashy Ann. I guess I will retwist today. Tired of looking like who did it and why... I’m sticking to my Tight Hold for now.  Trying to decide if I want a part in the middle, or to the side..


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 16, 2020)

I just had my first Sisterlock retighten in my new city and I am not pleased with the experience at all. First of all she was late to the appointment! And not only was she late, she brought THREE other people to the appointment! No heads up about them coming, no anything. They weren’t even wearing masks or anything! So all five of us are sitting in a salon suite that is probably only meant for two people in the middle of a COVID pandemic.

Then when she does the retighten she isn’t spraying the sections with water prior to doing the rotations so it hurts! I have never seen anyone retighten on dry hair! And then afterwards she didn’t put any oil on the scalp or anything. I left disappointed and upset, it reminded me of horror stories of bad salon experiences back in the day. And the people in my city charge DOUBLE the price I was paying back home. Honestly I wanted/ want to cry, for double the money it wasn’t even worth it. The two people I went to back home were much more professional, charged less, one was even a hairstylist along with doing sisterlocks. And to add another thing the consultant I went to is getting ready to relocate to another city and while there she was going on about she was tired of being in the current city and how she doesn’t like it there. I’m sorry I don’t know about anyone else but when I first move to a new city I don’t want to be around a person that is complaining about said city because I want to experience it for myself. All in all I’m not happy or pleased....


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 16, 2020)

@mz.rae 
I’m sorry you experienced that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 16, 2020)

I need to retighten my hair. I’m still trying to understand the point of interlocking. My hair doesn’t last when I wash it, but I know if I did a four point rotation it would,  but I don’t want a smaller loc. My locs are small enough. I like the 2pt since it allows the hair to expand a little, but my hair doesn’t stay within the loc, since I wash weekly.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I just had my first Sisterlock retighten in my new city and I am not pleased with the experience at all. First of all she was late to the appointment! And not only was she late, she brought THREE other people to the appointment! No heads up about them coming, no anything. They weren’t even wearing masks or anything! So all five of us are sitting in a salon suite that is probably only meant for two people in the middle of a COVID pandemic.
> 
> Then when she does the retighten she isn’t spraying the sections with water prior to doing the rotations so it hurts! I have never seen anyone retighten on dry hair! And then afterwards she didn’t put any oil on the scalp or anything. I left disappointed and upset, it reminded me of horror stories of bad salon experiences back in the day. And the people in my city charge DOUBLE the price I was paying back home. Honestly I wanted/ want to cry, for double the money it wasn’t even worth it. The two people I went to back home were much more professional, charged less, one was even a hairstylist along with doing sisterlocks. And to add another thing the consultant I went to is getting ready to relocate to another city and while there she was going on about she was tired of being in the current city and how she doesn’t like it there. I’m sorry I don’t know about anyone else but when I first move to a new city I don’t want to be around a person that is complaining about said city because I want to experience it for myself. All in all I’m not happy or pleased....



I'm sorry that happened to you. Hopefully you can find a better stylist soon. I miss my old Loctician, she moved back to Miami a few years ago. She was fast, fun, and affordable. I loved her work. I really need my hair done but I'm not sure if I'm ready to go to a salon yet.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 16, 2020)

I was thinking about doing my own loc maintenance this week but I changed my mind. I decided to make an appointment for tomorrow with a new salon.


----------



## mz.rae (Jun 17, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I'm sorry that happened to you. Hopefully you can find a better stylist soon. I miss my old Loctician, she moved back to Miami a few years ago. She was fast, fun, and affordable. I loved her work. I really need my hair done but I'm not sure if I'm ready to go to a salon yet.


Thank you! I’m probably going to just suck it up and go back to my consultant in my hone state it’s just an hour and some change of a drive. I’m not sure I trust the consultants here after this.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 17, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you! I’m probably going to just suck it up and go back to my consultant in my hone state it’s just an hour and some change of a drive. I’m not sure I trust the consultants here after this.


Good that you have the option to do that and you’re not just stuck.


----------



## jasmatazz (Jun 17, 2020)

Jasmataz said:


> I’m scheduled to get my starter locs  next month. I can’t wait!


 
I’ll be one year loc’d on the 26th 
I go to my loctician this Friday for a retwist.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 17, 2020)

jasmatazz said:


> I’ll be one year loc’d on the 26th
> I go to my loctician this Friday for a retwist.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 18, 2020)

I checked out a new salon yesterday and I will definitely go back. The stylists were fun and professional. They disinfected the chairs and sinks after every customer. They also wore masks and required everyone else to wear masks and use hand sanitizer upon entering the salon.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 19, 2020)

I washed my hair today, so will interlock today or tomorrow. Locs take up a lot of time either way... I got a lot on my plate, but my hair needs some maintenance.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jun 19, 2020)

I just read through this entire thread from start to finish (over the past few weeks lol).  I have my appointment scheduled to get my locs started next month on my birthday (easy locversary). I'll be starting with interlocks, and I'm hoping I have enough hair and density to have smedium/thick locs.  

I've been doing lots of research (and annoying my loctitian with questions ) and I'm good with the interlock option because I'm a frequent exerciser. This should allow me to wash my hair as frequently as I'll need to (in order to not feel nasty).


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 19, 2020)

Posting so I remember when I started this reti


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 19, 2020)

Welcome @Cheekychica!  I did the exact same thing only I didn’t find this thread until after I got started. Waiting for my appointment was like waiting for Christmas morning. I couldn’t wait to get started.  Glad you’re here!  Take plenty of pics!


----------



## simplycee (Jun 19, 2020)

I completed my second retightening on Wednesday. It was much easier this time. I did it over the course of 5 days again, doing a little at a time. I don’t see myself going back to my loctician until she does something about her prices. Is slo did my mom’s locs. She was almost 3 months post retire.  It took me 2 days  but I wanted to be careful so she didn’t lose any locs. I’m so proud of myself.


----------



## simplycee (Jun 21, 2020)

Loc Journey: 2 years + 4 months


----------



## Platinum (Jun 21, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Loc Journey: 2 years + 4 months



Looking good, @simplycee !


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 22, 2020)

@simplycee 
Congrats and they look good and healthy!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jun 22, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Loc Journey: 2 years + 4 months


You did a great job!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 23, 2020)

I have not finished my hair.. I’ll Try to do a little each day.  I’m just so busy right now..
does anyone ever get busy and not able to retwist or retighten their hair? Times like this is when I do something drastic like cut it all off.

decided I didn’t have time to interlock, so I washed and doing a retwist with no gel. I’m going to see how this retwist will hold up. I’m going to try to stretch my  next wash day.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jun 25, 2020)

I retwisted this past Saturday and did a braid out. I still have about 5 braids at the top that I pulled back to make it look like a half-up/half-down style. I like how the braid out looks...I'll have to do it more often.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 27, 2020)

I finished this reti faster than last time. I considered going back to my loctician now that I’m going back to work but 2.5-3 hours of close contact is a lot even with a mask and makes me nervous


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2020)

I finished my hair this morning.. lol 
Hey I have been working hard on other things! 
I didn’t use any gel. Just some rose water to retwist with.  Hope my hair holds up. I sprayed my hair with my oil from DE. I’m going to try to wash my hair every 2 weeks.  
I will not be putting any product on my hair or scalp. I will just use that rose water spray and add a little of peppermint oil to it and spray my hair as needed.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 28, 2020)

I think I'm going to try a different tool and see if I can do the retis faster. I have a nappyloc tool I bought back in the day, I'll use that next time


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jun 29, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I finished my hair this morning.. lol
> Hey I have been working hard on other things!
> I didn’t use any gel. Just some rose water to retwist with.  Hope my hair holds up. I sprayed my hair with my oil from DE. I’m going to try to wash my hair every 2 weeks.
> I will not be putting any product on my hair or scalp. I will just use that rose water spray and add a little of peppermint oil to it and spray my hair as needed.



Do you retwist every time you wash your hair? If you don't, do you do anything to make it neater?
I want to start doing more swimming in the ocean water and make it a weekly thing but I'll need to wash my hair every time afterwards. I know it's not a good idea to retwist every week, but I'm wondering if it'll work if I wash my locs and then just do a two-strand twist or braids to make them look a little neater.


----------



## simplycee (Jun 29, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> I think I'm going to try a different tool and see if I can do the retis faster. I have a nappyloc tool I bought back in the day, I'll use that next time


How long is it taking you with that tool?


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 29, 2020)

simplycee said:


> How long is it taking you with that tool?



I've never used the nappyloc tool for my whole head but I used it yesterday on two locs that I missed and it is a lot faster than the sisterlocks tool. You just thread the end of the loc like thread through a needle and retie. No need to clip and no snags. I'll use it for my whole head next time. Having a newborn and toddler I just don't have time to spend all day so I'm having to do sessions during naps


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 29, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Do you retwist every time you wash your hair? If you don't, do you do anything to make it neater?
> I want to start doing more swimming in the ocean water and make it a weekly thing but I'll need to wash my hair every time afterwards. I know it's not a good idea to retwist every week, but I'm wondering if it'll work if I wash my locs and then just do a two-strand twist or braids to make them look a little neater.


I only retwist once a month. By the 2nd-3rd wash, I’m looking like fuzzy wuzzy! Lol I still wrap hairs around the locs and separate. You maybe able to get away with it more because your locs are larger than mine. I may start washing and retwisting every 2 weeks but it will be a light twist with no clips.

two strand twists or braiding frequently  may cause tension and possible thinning/breakage too, so I would suggest retwist every 3-4 weeks. You can put your hair in a loose bun, use soft  headbands and scarfs, or hair pins to style and make your hair neater.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jun 30, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I only retwist once a month. By the 2nd-3rd wash, I’m looking like fuzzy wuzzy! Lol I still wrap hairs around the locs and separate. You maybe able to get away with it more because your locs are larger than mine. I may start washing and retwisting every 2 weeks but it will be a light twist with no clips.
> 
> two strand twists or braiding frequently  may cause tension and possible thinning/breakage too, so I would suggest retwist every 3-4 weeks. You can put your hair in a loose bun, use soft  headbands and scarfs, or hair pins to style and make your hair neater.



Thanks for your input!


----------



## nothidden (Jul 4, 2020)

Finally finished combing out my Sisterlocks.  Took about 3 months, but I went weeks and months between working on them.  I used a push pin and oil which made it manageable.  All of my color broke off during the process.  I definitely had to trim (twice since finishing) as my ends were horrendous.  If able to, I’m hoping to get traditional locs in December or next year.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 4, 2020)

nothidden said:


> Finally finished combing out my Sisterlocks.  Took about 3 months, but I went weeks and months between working on them.  I used a push pin and oil which made it manageable.  All of my color broke off during the process.  I definitely had to trim (twice since finishing) as my ends were horrendous.  If able to, I’m hoping to get traditional locs in December or next year.



Oh wow!!!  How long were your Sister locks?  A lot of people end up using a push pin to take them down.  How will you start your traditional locks?  Have you decided on how you plan to maintain them?  I look forward to seeing your starter locks later on down the line.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 4, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> That’s ridiculous I would start looking for somebody new now. The fact that she would price gouge at this time, in this economy when a lot of people are worried about jobs etc
> My consultant raised her prices by $30 after a few years but it was bc she moved from her living room to her shop and we also live in a high COL area so I would expect rent to go up at some point
> $90 in 4 months she is out of her mind



I agree.... @simplycee you should contact the home office and report her.  She shouldn't be allowed to do that.



simplycee said:


> Loc Journey: 2 years + 4 months



Your hair looks great, though!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2020)

I don’t know if I can wait several more days to wash my hair...  I think I will just go ahead and wash..  I will wait to retwist. Probably another 2 weeks and just stick with retwisting every 4 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 4, 2020)

I washed my hair. I noticed I need to be careful with the rose water peppermint spray I’ve been using. That is not something for daily use. My ends still felt oily after I washed my hair, so I had to go back in one more time. I will just stick to my leave-in spray and use the rose water with essential oil occasionally.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 5, 2020)

Did my first ACV loc detox yesterday.  I used ACV and baking soda in super warm water.   That water was a nasty looking brown when I finished. My hair felt clean but not so soft. I finished with a DE shampoo and deep conditioner.  I retwisted with DE setting lotion.  Today my locs feel less dense, less hard and less scratchy.  They look pretty good and I am gaining length.  Happy hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 7, 2020)

I feel busted looking regarding my hair.. I thought about curling my hair with some rods. I kind of don’t have time for that. I have papers to write and exams to study for..  maybe by the end of the year with more length, I will feel better about my hair. This is usually the time I get tired of my hair and take my locs down.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 8, 2020)

I got some hair clips to make me feel better.. it’s not working...  I guess I’m tired of short hair and not really being able to style it much.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I got some hair clips to make me feel better.. it’s not working...  I guess I’m tired of short hair and not really being able to style it much.


You’ve got this.  I know you’re taking pictures, right?  Take a look back at how far you’ve come. It works wonders.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 8, 2020)

Picture from last week. Taking pictures really does do wonders. I took this picture and was shocked at how much my locs have matured! It's been awhile since I've taken a picture in this type of lighting and from this angle. I'm 10 months loc'd now.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> You’ve got this.  I know you’re taking pictures, right?  Take a look back at how far you’ve come. It works wonders.


Imma hang in there. I’ll just use these clips and hand bands to get me through.
I used a silk scarf last night to wrap my hair up for bed and my hair is dry.. so I will go back to my satin scarves.
Yeah you know I document my progress. I take pictures every month. I don’t like how my hair looks when interlock. It looks spacey and I look like a chicken that’s been in a fight.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2020)

I trimmed my ends a few days ago. I will trim my ends in a heartbeat if I don’t like how the form at the ends.
You know I did not care about my hair this much when I was loc’ed before. I would just get bored and comb them out. Now I’m worried about the size and how to maintain them. I guess my locs are on the micro side.
With interlocking I guess I need to do it with a part on the side, or my hair going back. The part in the middle makes my hair look spacey.

 I’m in the ugly stage.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 9, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Picture from last week. Taking pictures really does do wonders. I took this picture and was shocked at how much my locs have matured! It's been awhile since I've taken a picture in this type of lighting and from this angle. I'm 10 months loc'd now.
> 
> View attachment 460917



10 months??? Wow....where is the time going?  Your hair looks so good!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Picture from last week. Taking pictures really does do wonders. I took this picture and was shocked at how much my locs have matured! It's been awhile since I've taken a picture in this type of lighting and from this angle. I'm 10 months loc'd now.
> 
> View attachment 460917


10 months!  Your locs are beautiful!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 9, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Imma hang in there. I’ll just use these clips and hand bands to get me through.
> I used a silk scarf last night to wrap my hair up for bed and my hair is dry.. so I will go back to my satin scarves.
> Yeah you know I document my progress. I take pictures every month. I don’t like how my hair looks when interlock. It looks spacey and I look like a chicken that’s been in a fight.


Not a chicken in a fight! I’ve never used silk, I would think it would be too porous.  I’ve yet to find my favorite among my bonnets and scarves. My favorite is too small. The large bonnet gets on my nerves and bothers my ears.  I need a loc soc like my favorite bonnet.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jul 9, 2020)

Just finished my retwist. I was able to stretch it to 3 months. This time is moving fast- I’ll be 20 months in at the end of the month. 
I have to say I am really enjoying my hair. I think I’ll try an ACV rinse soon.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 10, 2020)

Wash day


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 10, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Wash day


Your locs are beautiful! Does your new growth grow within the loc, or outside the loc?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 10, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> Not a chicken in a fight! I’ve never used silk, I would think it would be too porous.  I’ve yet to find my favorite among my bonnets and scarves. My favorite is too small. The large bonnet gets on my nerves and bothers my ears.  I need a loc soc like my favorite bonnet.


Let me know when you get a loc soc. I have two different ones (from the BSS) and my locs aren’t long enough in the back to get smashed. Have you tried any styles yet?


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Let me know when you get a loc soc. I have two different ones (from the BSS) and my locs aren’t long enough in the back to get smashed. Have you tried any styles yet?


Not really. Still style challenged.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 10, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Wash day


Super pretty loc porn!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 10, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Wash day



Absolutely beautiful!!!!


----------



## simplycee (Jul 12, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I got some hair clips to make me feel better.. it’s not working...  I guess I’m tired of short hair and not really being able to style it much.


Don’t take your locs down. It’s a journey, a marathon not a sprint. Give yourself more time. Your locs are beautiful. When I start feeling down about my hair I focus on something else. My latest project has been making waist beads.   Or I search for those with similar locs on YouTube and see how the navigated during times of uncertainty.

How about head wraps? Yougonatural has some really pretty ones. I’ve purchased many! https://yougonatural.com/collections/all


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 12, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Don’t take your locs down. It’s a journey, a marathon not a sprint. Give yourself more time. Your locs are beautiful. When I start feeling down about my hair I focus on something else. My latest project has been making waist beads.   Or I search for those with similar locs on YouTube and see how the navigated during times of uncertainty.
> 
> How about head wraps? Yougonatural has some really pretty ones. I’ve purchased many! https://yougonatural.com/collections/all


Thanks for the encouragement.
I washed and interlocked my hair so I feel better. I tried finding someone with similar locs. I found a tuber I was subscribed to years ago when I had locs before. She hasn’t posted any videos in a few years, but her loc size  and density seemed similar to mine.  I bought a bunch of barrettes and clips. I do have a lot of scarves too. Since I finished my hair yesterday and got that monkey off of my back, I’m going to work on my assignments for school today.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 12, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Your locs are beautiful! Does your new growth grow within the loc, or outside the loc?



Thanks! I get new growth both within and outside


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 12, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Don’t take your locs down. It’s a journey, a marathon not a sprint. Give yourself more time. Your locs are beautiful. When I start feeling down about my hair I focus on something else. My latest project has been making waist beads.   Or I search for those with similar locs on YouTube and see how the navigated during times of uncertainty.
> 
> How about head wraps? Yougonatural has some really pretty ones. I’ve purchased many! https://yougonatural.com/collections/all



Agree @Evolving78 leave them alone and do length checks in a few months. At your length I just played around with different parting and pinning styles whenever I felt like changing up my look


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 12, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Agree @Evolving78 leave them alone and do length checks in a few months. At your length I just played around with different parting and pinning styles whenever I felt like changing up my look


Thanks! yes I am at that struggle length phase..  hopefully I can do something cute with my hair by the end of next month. I need a new lipgloss or something...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 15, 2020)

I got some Sea Breeze to clean my scalp after I workout to help me to push my wash day to two weeks. Even though I interlocked my hair, all of the new growth and unlocked hair is at the base of of the loc, so when I wash my hair next time, I’m going to retwist.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 16, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Wash day


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jul 16, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Picture from last week. Taking pictures really does do wonders. I took this picture and was shocked at how much my locs have matured! It's been awhile since I've taken a picture in this type of lighting and from this angle. I'm 10 months loc'd now.
> 
> View attachment 460917



Yours are maturing quick! Your hair looks awesome.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 17, 2020)

It’s been a week since I washed my hair...

I didn’t make it! Lol that wash felt so good and freeing!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 18, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Yours are maturing quick! Your hair looks awesome.



Thanks!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey Ladies!
I have finally started my loc journey after much soul searching.  I went back and read the first 50 pages of this thread and it has definitely been inspiring to see the progress that you all have made.  I have my reservations about the "ugly phase", but for whatever reason, my grays have me more shook than frizz...for now.
*
1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
1 Day!!  
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
I have been a "loose natural" for 11 years and have loved every moment.  I am ready for a new experience.  2020 has been the year of "expect the unexpected", so this new journey fits right in.
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
I have no idea, but locing has been something I have pondered and researched for 2 years.  
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
Traditional?
5. What process did you use to start your locs?
I installed 2-strand twists to start my locs.
6. How do you maintain your locs?
I didn't twist with any products other than my water and vit E mix.  The shrinkage is real.  From BSL to NL!
Nighttime:  Spritz with rosewater and vitamin e spray.  Sleep in satin cap
Day:  Possibly spritz with same mix?  I am also considering a spray by Mane Choice.  I am not doing any styling.
Wash: This part scares me.  I plan on washing every 3 weeks and palm rolling my new growth every 6 weeks.  
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?
Rosewater, aloe vera juice, and vitamin e spritz  and/or African Royale Braid Spray for moisture.  
Camille Rose Cocoa Nibs Growth Oil (I already had it)
??  to wash and cleanse scalp
I still plan on steaming, but I may have to wait until the locs mature.

Welcome to any product and maintenance advice and suggestions!!!*


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 19, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I have finally started my loc journey after much soul searching.  I went back and read the first 50 pages of this thread and it has definitely been inspiring to see the progress that you all have made.  I have my reservations about the "ugly phase", but for whatever reason, my grays have me more shook than frizz...for now.
> *
> 1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
> ...



Very pretty!  Microlocks come through!  They are going to be gorgeous.  It sounds like you are off to a great start.  Enjoy your journey.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Welcome aboard, get ready to enjoy the ride!  Lots of good advice and good juju up in here. How many twists do you have?


Alta Angel said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I have finally started my loc journey after much soul searching.  I went back and read the first 50 pages of this thread and it has definitely been inspiring to see the progress that you all have made.  I have my reservations about the "ugly phase", but for whatever reason, my grays have me more shook than frizz...for now.
> *
> 1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
> ...


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 19, 2020)

Thank you!  I have about 160 twists.  I know I will be combining some eventually.




Cattypus1 said:


> Welcome aboard, get ready to enjoy the ride!  Lots of good advise and good juju up in here. How many twists do you have?


----------



## hairsothick (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm getting Sisterlocks next month. I can't wait!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 21, 2020)

@Alta Angel 
Welcome!
I would leave the Castile soap alone and use an actual product designed to shampoo and cleanse the hair. That stuff will leave a film and coating on your locs over time, eventually resulting into buildup. Get moisturizing and clarifying shampoo and you should be good. Every time someone uses that multipurpose household soap, their locs look dull, dry, stiff, and they have to do a ton of ACV rinses with a bunch of hot water for removal.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 21, 2020)

Thank you so much!!!  Will do.  I was thinking about Design Essentials Oat Protein and Henna Shampoo and the Honey Creme Shampoo to follow up since I can't use conditioner yet.  Do you have a favorite shampoo that you would recommend?




Evolving78 said:


> @Alta Angel
> Welcome!
> I would leave the Castile soap alone and use an actual product designed to shampoo and cleanse the hair. That stuff will leave a film and coating on your locs over time, eventually resulting into buildup. Get moisturizing and clarifying shampoo and you should be good. Every time someone uses that multipurpose household soap, their locs look dull, dry, stiff, and they have to do a ton of ACV rinses with a bunch of hot water for removal.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 21, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> Thank you so much!!!  Will do.  I was thinking about Design Essentials Oat Protein and Henna Shampoo and the Honey Creme Shampoo to follow up since I can't use conditioner yet.  Do you have a favorite shampoo that you would recommend?


I use the Design Essentials products, both of the products you named. I love them. I have used conditioner from the very first wash. I even use the mousse or the setting lotion to retwist.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 21, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> Thank you so much!!!  Will do.  I was thinking about Design Essentials Oat Protein and Henna Shampoo and the Honey Creme Shampoo to follow up since I can't use conditioner yet.  Do you have a favorite shampoo that you would recommend?


I use those two shampoos, so you are in good company! 

Sometimes, I use Mizani or Silk Elements Neutralizing Shampoo (to clarify) and the rich moisturizing shampoo & conditioner (the brown bottles).  I have a huge bottle of Elucence Moisture-Acidifying  shampoo as well. It’s concentrated, so I only use a small amount and rinse like crazy. 

I have the ION hard water shampoo that I plan to use once during the winter. 

I started using creamy conditioners around the 9th month.  I use a leave-in conditioner spray for daily moisture. 

I think you moisturizing spray and oil will be good for your locs! 

I think you wash and retwist schedule sounds ideal and will prevent issues later on down the line.

I believe your locs are going to mature beautifully!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 22, 2020)

Has anyone here ever used this product for retwists?  Someone on my FB loc group uses this, but I wanted to ask you all.  TIA


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 22, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> Has anyone here ever used this product for retwists?  Someone on my FB loc group uses this, but I wanted to ask you all.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 461341


I have seen a few videos, but never tried it.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 23, 2020)

Nevermind, I saw some reviews and pictures of the product with mold.  



Evolving78 said:


> I have seen a few videos, but never tried it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 23, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> Nevermind, I saw some reviews and pictures of the product with mold.


Oh no! I was considering trying a gel with that type of consistency. I know it will provide shine. It will probably take a lot to wash out though..


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 23, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> Nevermind, I saw some reviews and pictures of the product with mold.


Mold!  Not mold. Yuk!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 24, 2020)

OK I am going to stop asking so many questions!  Do you all recommend braiding your starter locs at night for stretching and to prevent bunching?  When I used to do mini-twists, I would spray my hair at night and then put them in two large braids.  Is that too much with locs?  TIA


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> OK I am going to stop asking so many questions!  Do you all recommend braiding your starter locs at night for stretching and to prevent bunching?  When I used to do mini-twists, I would spray my hair at night and then put them in two large braids.  Is that too much with locs?  TIA


Ask all the questions you want!! We are here for each other! 

Since you will be retwisting, Tie them down with a scarf. Don’t use a bonnet until your locs mature. If you were interlocking/sisterlocks, I would suggest braiding them.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2020)

I plan to retwist my hair this morning. I washed my hair last night, but I was too tired.
FYI, don’t sleep with damp hair. My hair is fine, but I can see how somebody could get into trouble with their locs.

All of my hair that I interlocked back into my locs are completely out of the locs! So I gotta go back to the tried and true of using some gel and retwisting.

can anyone give me some advice on how to make it to 2 weeks?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 25, 2020)

I'm going back to the salon today for shampoo and retwist. I wore my locs in 2-strand twists for the past few weeks. I loved it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I'm going back to the salon today for shampoo and retwist. I wore my locs in 2-strand twists for the past few weeks. I loved it.


What size are your locs? Enjoy your professional maintenance appointment!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 25, 2020)

I started retwisting and walked away.. I’ll come back to it later today.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 26, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I started retwisting and walked away.. I’ll come back to it later today.


It be like that sometimes.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> What size are your locs? Enjoy your professional maintenance appointment!



Mine are about the size of a pencil. I enjoy doing my own maintenance but I just don't feel like it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Mine are about the size of a pencil. I enjoy doing my own maintenance but I just don't feel like it.


I understand! I’m walking around here looking like Martin when he joined that cult...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 26, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I understand! I’m walking around here looking like Martin when he joined that cult...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Washed, conditioned and retwisted all yesterday.  Seeing more length, still have a bit of fuzz—no biggie. Cruise control.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 26, 2020)

Platinum said:


>


 it’s that bad.. I retwisted a small section and gave up..


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 26, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> OK I am going to stop asking so many questions!  Do you all recommend braiding your starter locs at night for stretching and to prevent bunching?  When I used to do mini-twists, I would spray my hair at night and then put them in two large braids.  Is that too much with locs?  TIA



Ask all the questions you want, sis!  That's what we're here for.  You can continue doing that if you want.  Just make sure you are separating your locks often.  Ideally you want to probably do it every time you take your hair down from the braids to make sure your locks are not marrying.

ETA: Especially since you are also spraying your hair at night.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 26, 2020)

Platinum said:


> Mine are about the size of a pencil. I enjoy doing my own maintenance but I just don't feel like it.



I'm in this boat now.  I meant to retighten my locks 2 weeks ago but still haven't.  I will try to get to it this week.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 26, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I understand! I’m walking around here looking like Martin when he joined that cult...



 I was just thinking about that episode earlier today!


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 26, 2020)

I’m thinking about big chopping and starting my locs over. But I’m scared of having really short hair and going through the ugly phase again.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 27, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I’m thinking about big chopping and starting my locs over. But I’m scared of having really short hair and going through the ugly phase again.



I haven’t been in this thread in a minute .
Why would you do that @mz.rae ?

one lesson I’ve learned with my Sisterlocks is that we have to be patient with them and let them go through their stages.

Saturday 7/25 was my 4 year locaversary and even though I’m going through a rough time with my locks because of the pandemic . I still love my locks and would not give them up barring illness.
Let me see if I can post a pic of from then to now . I’m not tech savvy so if you don’t see the pics. My bad!


Sorry, I couldn’t upload my pics. Is there a new simpler way to do it?


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 27, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> I haven’t been in this thread in a minute .
> Why would you do that @mz.rae ?
> 
> one lesson I’ve learned with my Sisterlocks is that we have to be patient with them and let them go through their stages.
> ...


Thank you so much! I guess for me it stems from relocating to another city and how expensive the retightens are here. And then on top of that not having the desire to want to drive back to my home city or do my own retightens. I’m guess with my Sisterlocks I’ve never really felt free there was always some sort of obstacle to overcome and I just feel like my hair has some sort of bad energy to it now. I just feel like cutting them off and restarting them as micro traditional locs. I just want to experience the experience of someone washing my hair getting a retwist, and the freedom of being able to do my hair if I wanted to. I just don’t feel that with Sisterlocks any longer.

And uploading pictures I use Imgur and just copy and past the link into the thread, that’s the easiest way I’ve found to do it. I’m not sure if anyone else has an easier way to do it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 27, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much! I guess for me it stems from relocating to another city and how expensive the retightens are here. And then on top of that not having the desire to want to drive back to my home city or do my own retightens. I’m guess with my Sisterlocks I’ve never really felt free there was always some sort of obstacle to overcome and I just feel like my hair has some sort of bad energy to it now. I just feel like cutting them off and restarting them as micro traditional locs. I just want to experience the experience of someone washing my hair getting a retwist, and the freedom of being able to do my hair if I wanted to. I just don’t feel that with Sisterlocks any longer.
> 
> And uploading pictures I use Imgur and just copy and past the link into the thread, that’s the easiest way I’ve found to do it. I’m not sure if anyone else has an easier way to do it.


Can you retighten your own hair?


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 27, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I’m thinking about big chopping and starting my locs over. But I’m scared of having really short hair and going through the ugly phase again.[/]
> 
> I don’t think it will be so bad if you start over. We are going through so much in the world and in our everyday lives right now. Do what will bring you peace. I have micro traditional locs and I complain a lot, but some lipgloss and earrings makes it easier.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 27, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm in this boat now.  I meant to retighten my locks 2 weeks ago but still haven't.  I will try to get to it this week.


Hopefully we can get our hair done by the end of the week! I have a presentation I’m trying to finish today and study for an exam to take by the beginning of next week! Plus I gotta work and be a mom... When am I suppose to do my hair?!?  I know I can’t put anymore water to this head of mine until I am ready to retwist!


----------



## Cheekychica (Jul 27, 2020)

Sooooo.... I got my interlocs installed on July 15... went back on July 22 (a week later) to get her to fix the front part and then I just took them all out last weekend. I didn't love the parting and I knew if it bothered me now, it would always bother me. I was so concerned about the method of starting, I never thought that I'd need to worry about parting. 

Anyway I have an appointment with a different loctition next Tuesday, so hopefully I can come back here with good news next week.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 28, 2020)

@mz.rae

As much as I love my Sisterlocks I understand what you’re saying.
 When I was first installed the loctitian was great but her prices are steep. I live in NY.

She charges at my last look at her site $225.00 for a retight and more if you go over 6 weeks. That’s a car payment for some. Even though I wasn’t strapped for cash at that time I did wonder how I could continue over the years to pay her like that. If I even wanted to.  Because of an incident I shopped for another consultant that happened to be closer to my home and much cheaper and faster.

I was a bit disappointed to see that some of my Sisterlock faves like Lavinia are combining their locks. I don’t know if you follow her on YT but if not maybe check her out. She combined her locks and now is able to retighten her own hair in a reasonable amount of time and loves it. Maybe do that instead of cutting the whole thing off. At first I was low key mad at them for doing that because I chose Sisterlocks because that’s what I wanted but now I’m thinking eventually I may do the same because as much as I like my new consultant I don’t want to be tied forever for having to depend on someone else to keep my hair maintained. I’ve always been a do it myselfer with my hair. Richrootz also said she was thinking of combining in her last video.

I’ll try Imgur and see if I can post my locaversary pics.


Yay, I did it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 28, 2020)

I started on the back of my head last night. I will finish tonight once this headache medicine kicks in.


----------



## fifi134 (Jul 28, 2020)

Has anyone ever repaired locs on their own? My loctitian installed 3-4 locs that I personally think are too thin. They’re not thinning btw, just thin.

I’m worried they’ll just break off one day.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 29, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> Has anyone ever repaired locs on their own? My loctitian installed 3-4 locs that I personally think are too thin. They’re not thinning btw, just thin.
> 
> I’m worried they’ll just break off one day.




I have a couple like that too. I was just thinking that I’m going to ask my consultant to combine them. I may do it myself. 

Do you think that may be your solution?  Sounds like you don’t need a repair but just to combine those locks that may be too thin.


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 29, 2020)

mz.rae said:


> I just had my first Sisterlock retighten in my new city and I am not pleased with the experience at all. First of all she was late to the appointment! And not only was she late, she brought THREE other people to the appointment! No heads up about them coming, no anything. They weren’t even wearing masks or anything! So all five of us are sitting in a salon suite that is probably only meant for two people in the middle of a COVID pandemic.
> 
> Then when she does the retighten she isn’t spraying the sections with water prior to doing the rotations so it hurts! I have never seen anyone retighten on dry hair! And then afterwards she didn’t put any oil on the scalp or anything. I left disappointed and upset, it reminded me of horror stories of bad salon experiences back in the day. And the people in my city charge DOUBLE the price I was paying back home. Honestly I wanted/ want to cry, for double the money it wasn’t even worth it. The two people I went to back home were much more professional, charged less, one was even a hairstylist along with doing sisterlocks. And to add another thing the consultant I went to is getting ready to relocate to another city and while there she was going on about she was tired of being in the current city and how she doesn’t like it there. I’m sorry I don’t know about anyone else but when I first move to a new city I don’t want to be around a person that is complaining about said city because I want to experience it for myself. All in all I’m not happy or pleased....



@mz.rae 

I finally got to read your post about what has you thinking about big chopping.

I feel your disappointment. You have valid reasons.

Was this person a certified Sisterlock consultant? If so I would consider reporting her to home office. She was totally out of line with the lateness and then bring 3 other people to your appt that you’re paying for!! No way!

Then in the midst of this pandemic no masks or safety measures. That’s totally unacceptable. Of course they were probably talking to each other so all those droplets in the air. I would have stopped her in her tracks from the beginning and said no. Some people are not taking this pandemic seriously but it’s no joke. My best friend contracted it had a fever for 4 days and within 2 weeks she passed away.  We have to be diligent about our exposure. That consultant showed disrespect for you and herself. 

I still feel you shouldn’t give up . Go to the directory and give another consultant a chance and see what she says she may change your mind. Also combining them may help so you can maintain your own if you can do that. 

However, if you do big chop, I totally understand.

That was a bad experience you had. I can just feel my own unease or awkward feeling being put in that situation.


----------



## fifi134 (Jul 29, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> I have a couple like that too. I was just thinking that I’m going to ask my consultant to combine them. I may do it myself.
> 
> Do you think that may be your solution?  Sounds like you don’t need a repair but just to combine those locks that may be too thin.



I’d love that, but the locs around those ones aren’t as thin, so I really don’t wanna end up with random jumbo locs! Ugh I’ll just bite the bullet and make the appointment. Surely there has to be a solution!


----------



## Cheekychica (Jul 29, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> My best friend contracted it had a fever for 4 days and within 2 weeks she passed away.



Omg no.... I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## msdeevee (Jul 29, 2020)

Cheekychica said:


> Omg no.... I'm so sorry for your loss



Thank you so much @Cheekychica . I appreciate the thought. I miss my friend everyday. She had everything to live for. Family and friends a husband that adored her. A beautiful home. She was so much fun. The life of the party. I miss her good cooking. My dear husband is very picky but she made me a sweet potato pie and he ate the whole thing before I could get to it. She Always had something going. However, this virus got her and took her out within 2 weeks and because of the virus she died alone in the hospital. We were forbidden to go in the hospital. We could only text her  because of the breathing we couldn’t even call and talk to her.

A lot of folks think it’s more important to have the freedom to go to the beach and to the gym And not wear masks calling this virus a hoax. I witnessed it first hand. She’s not the only person I knew personally that died from this virus so what that consultant did was inexcusable. Don’t mean to be Debbie Downer but this really gets me. We have to advocate for ourselves and like they say “just say NO!! “


----------



## Cheekychica (Jul 29, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> Thank you so much @Cheekychica . I appreciate the thought. I miss my friend everyday. She had everything to live for. Family and friends a husband that adored her. A beautiful home. She was so much fun. The life of the party. I miss her good cooking. My dear husband is very picky but she made me a sweet potato pie and he ate the whole thing before I could get to it. She Always had something going. However, this virus got her and took her out within 2 weeks and because of the virus* she died alone in the hospital. *We were forbidden to go in the hospital. We could only text her  because of the breathing we couldn’t even call and talk to her.
> 
> A lot of folks think it’s more important to have the freedom to go to the beach and to the gym And not wear masks calling this virus a hoax. I witnessed it first hand. She’s not the only person I knew personally that died from this virus so what that consultant did was inexcusable. Don’t mean to be Debbie Downer but this really gets me. We have to advocate for ourselves and like they say “just say NO!! “



This is so sad, especially the bolded. Wow.  I'm sending you positive vibes and a virtual hug. I hope you and your family are keeping safe. Everyone in this thread really.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 29, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> Has anyone ever repaired locs on their own? My loctitian installed 3-4 locs that I personally think are too thin. They’re not thinning btw, just thin.
> 
> I’m worried they’ll just break off one day.



You might want to go ahead and just combine them.  Remember earlier in the thread when I kept contemplating whether I should combine some of mine that seemed to be too thin?  Well, I eventually decided not to and then they broke off.  I was so upset with myself because it could have been prevented.



fifi134 said:


> I’d love that, but the locs around those ones aren’t as thin, so I really don’t wanna end up with random jumbo locs! Ugh I’ll just bite the bullet and make the appointment. Surely there has to be a solution!



I know you said what you said, but it might actually end up looking fine.  Keep in mind that your locks still have a lot of different phases to go through and maturing to do, so if you combine now, they may look bigger/swell, but eventually it will condense and actually all end up looking proportionate.  I think your locks are already dope right now, but it might also give your locks an even more unique look and even more personality.

Good luck with whatever you decide!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2020)

@msdeevee 
I’m so sorry for your loss and  her family’s loss as well. I pray people take this serious.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 29, 2020)

I finished retwisting my hair.


----------



## Missjaxon (Jul 30, 2020)

@msdeevee 
I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## fifi134 (Jul 30, 2020)

@shortycocoa I think I wanna combine them, but what’s hard is that the ones around them aren’t as thin. I know my hair hasn’t fully matured yet, but they’ve been the same for so long now it’s hard to imagine they’ll change again.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 30, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> @shortycocoa I think I wanna combine them, but what’s hard is that the ones around them aren’t as thin. I know my hair hasn’t fully matured yet, but they’ve been the same for so long now it’s hard to imagine they’ll change again.
> 
> View attachment 461523 View attachment 461525


Can you comb that out and put that section with a neighboring loc?


----------



## fifi134 (Jul 30, 2020)

Too lazy to take pics again , but I combed them out and combined them with a nearby loc and it wasn’t a jumbo loc like I thought it would be! Thanks ladies.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 30, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> Has anyone here ever used this product for retwists?  Someone on my FB loc group uses this, but I wanted to ask you all.  TIA
> 
> View attachment 461341



I've been using this gel for my retwists since I first started my loc journey (10 months in) and haven't had any problems yet.



Evolving78 said:


> I use those two shampoos, so you are in good company!
> 
> Sometimes, I use Mizani or Silk Elements Neutralizing Shampoo (to clarify) and the rich moisturizing shampoo & conditioner (the brown bottles).  I have a huge bottle of Elucence Moisture-Acidifying  shampoo as well. It’s concentrated, so I only use a small amount and rinse like crazy.
> 
> ...



What leave-in conditioner spray do you use for your locs? I need to find a way to moisturize my hair other than just spritzing with water and sealing with olive oil or coconut oil...I'm feeling like that doesn't provide me with enough moisture.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 30, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I've been using this gel for my retwists since I first started my loc journey (10 months in) and haven't had any problems yet.
> 
> 
> 
> What leave-in conditioner spray do you use for your locs? I need to find a way to moisturize my hair other than just spritzing with water and sealing with olive oil or coconut oil...I'm feeling like that doesn't provide me with enough moisture.



Try adding aloe vera juice and glycerin to your spray first.

ETA: are you using plain water or rosewater?


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 30, 2020)

I am just now starting my retightening.  I hope to be finished by Saturday.  It would be great if I could be done before then, but that's not likely.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Jul 30, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Try adding aloe vera juice and glycerin to your spray first.
> 
> ETA: are you using plain water or rosewater?



I'm using plain water...I forgot to mention that I add a little honey to it also. I've never tried adding aloe vera juice, so I'll try that.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 31, 2020)

@Damaris.Elle 
CON strength  and shine Spray with Argan oil
Creme of nature


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 31, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I'm using plain water...I forgot to mention that I add a little honey to it also. I've never tried adding aloe vera juice, so I'll try that.


I second that on the rose water with aloe Vera juice. I also use distilled water instead of tap water and I add a few drops of my favorite essential oil for scent. I like orange.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 31, 2020)

Cheekychica said:


> Sooooo.... I got my interlocs installed on July 15... went back on July 22 (a week later) to get her to fix the front part and then I just took them all out last weekend. *I didn't love the parting and I knew if it bothered me now, it would always bother me.* I was so concerned about the method of starting, I never thought that I'd need to worry about parting.
> 
> Anyway I have an appointment with a different loctition next Tuesday, so hopefully I can come back here with good news next week.



@Cheekychica and others, the bolded was my problem with the namebrand interlocking process.    The Grid does not compliment everyone's face/taste. 

I've always told my clients to take down the parts they don't like and I'll redo them..(not for free though).    I infact did this to my Sisterlocks early on; I redid the crown in a staggered pattern, and was much happier because the results were way less scalpy.


----------



## Arian (Aug 1, 2020)

Hello Ladies! I have not been on the boards in 3 years. Life stuff and I felt that some boards on here were not as progressive as my mindset, so I took a break. But... I still have locs and love them so much!  I have lots of pictures over the years and will upload more as I log on! I hope everyone’s journey has been as awesome as mine has been lately.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 1, 2020)

Arian said:


> Hello Ladies! I have not been on the boards in 3 years. Life stuff and I felt that some boards on here were not as progressive as my mindset, so I took a break. But... I still have locs and love them so much!  I have lots of pictures over the years and will upload more as I log on! I hope everyone’s journey has been as awesome as mine has been lately.
> View attachment 461589 View attachment 461601 View attachment 461603



Hey Stranger!  We have asked about you a couple times.  Glad to see you're doing well.  Your locks are gorgeous!


----------



## Arian (Aug 1, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Hey Stranger!  We have asked about you a couple times.  Glad to see you're doing well.  Your locks are gorgeous!



Really?! People have asked about “lil old me”?  I’ve missed you guys!


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 1, 2020)

I finished my retightening this evening!  The locks I combined are doing pretty good.  I had trouble interlocking a couple of them because of the fact that they haven't married further along the length of the locks yet. 

I had a lot of loose hairs I had to reincorporate back into some locks and lots to fix/clean up along my hairline.  Overall I still love my hair and love how full it is and how it looks after a fresh retightening.  I'm not sure I will continue to go past 14 weeks or if I will make this the new retightening schedule or go back to 12 weeks.

A few pics:


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 2, 2020)

@shortycocoa 
Wow your hair has grown so much!


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 2, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> Wow your hair has grown so much!



Thank you love bug!  It really has.  That's why pictures are so important!   A few months ago I felt like it wasn't, then when I looked at old pics I was like I was tripping.   

I'm excited to see what it will look like at the 2.5 year and 3 year mark.


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2020)

Okay, I'm back now.  So, a little backstory (from the history of this thread): Installed starter locs in December 2014.  Had some ups and downs--some breakage, some dryness, a lot of bunching.  Since then, I started to develop a mullet of sorts, almost like a lioness mane that I did not like...sure, I had length, but the shape of my locs was not flattering.  So, I had armpit length locs that I cut to shoulder length in October 2018.  The purpose was also to cut off some of the color on the ends.  I dyed it a deep brown after that, but it kept some tone on the ends.  Here recently, I decided to dye it black and I am immensely happy with that decision.  Every time I have gotten color in my life, somewhere along the way, I return to black.  I think I will stay there for a while.  

My avi is where I am now.  I cannot wait to see what else it does over the next year.  I was struggling a little when the pandemic first hit because I was not getting my hair retwisted during that time; however, curls can hide roots so well!  So I kept those the majority of the time.  Just as I was as a loose natural, I am a lazy stylist.  I just let them be.  If my loctician does not style it, I do nothing.  I may throw it in a ponytail--high or low.  

I look at each loc and the intricacies are interesting...I can see just what the bunching has done.  They are NOT smooth and cylindrical as I imagined they would be.  They are bumpy, some are smaller than others, I even have a few that are flat on the ends.  Some of the ends are not closed now because of the little snip I did.  But they are mine...and they have character.


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2020)

A few shots over the years...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 2, 2020)

Arian said:


> A few shots over the years...
> 
> View attachment 461659 View attachment 461661 View attachment 461665 View attachment 461671 View attachment 461673 View attachment 461675


Beautiful!


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Aug 2, 2020)

Yesterday was my first time washing with shampoo and not retwisting. I can tell my locs are really maturing...there's a lot less frizz than there used to be after washing my hair or getting it wet. I'm planning to retwist sometime this week or next week, but I'm excited to see that I can wash my hair at least once and get away with not retwisting. 

I've been swimming in the ocean a lot lately and I think the salt water is helping my hair to lock up faster. I also spritzed my hair with rose water and aloe vera juice yesterday after washing and my hair felt more moisturized.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 3, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Oh wow!!!  How long were your Sister locks?  A lot of people end up using a push pin to take them down.  How will you start your traditional locks?  Have you decided on how you plan to maintain them?  I look forward to seeing your starter locks later on down the line.


Sorry just seeing this.  Hmmm.  The back was shoulder blade length I think.  For my traditionals I want diamond parting, but as I discovered this weekend that’s challenging to do on my own.  But the plan is to achieve the diamond parting and wear less than 100 two strand twists for a while.  Eventually I’ll just leave them in and maintain with palm rolling.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 3, 2020)

nothidden said:


> Sorry just seeing this.  Hmmm.  The back was shoulder blade length I think.  For my traditionals I want diamond parting, but as I discovered this weekend that’s challenging to do on my own.  But the plan is to achieve the diamond parting and wear less than 100 two strand twists for a while.  Eventually I’ll just leave them in and maintain with palm rolling.


I love the look of diamond parts, especially for updos and styling. Unfortunately for me, I didn’t have enough information about the parting systems before I went to the loctician and let her do what she wanted.  I can’t wait to see pics of your starters, please share.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 3, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> Yesterday was my first time washing with shampoo and not retwisting. I can tell my locs are really maturing...there's a lot less frizz than there used to be after washing my hair or getting it wet. I'm planning to retwist sometime this week or next week, but I'm excited to see that I can wash my hair at least once and get away with not retwisting.
> 
> I've been swimming in the ocean a lot lately and I think the salt water is helping my hair to lock up faster. *I also spritzed my hair with rose water and aloe vera juice yesterday after washing and my hair felt more moisturized.*



Yay!  So glad that worked out for you!  I've been trying to tell ya'll, it is a game changer.  I love how soft, fluffy and nourished my hair always feels immediately after I spray and really days after.  Especially when I seal with oil.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Aug 4, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Yay!  So glad that worked out for you!  I've been trying to tell ya'll, it is a game changer.  I love how soft, fluffy and nourished my hair always feels immediately after I spray and really days after.  Especially when I seal with oil.



I think I'm going to start making my own rose water. I'm visiting my parents in a few days and they have rose bushes..I'm going to steal their rose petals


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 4, 2020)

@Arian , you’re so cute . You have such a dewy fresh face , oh and your locks are pretty too. 

@Damaris.Elle , I believe that the saltwater does help when I was first installed I made a salt water mixture that I sprayed on my locks often and they matured in less than a year. Also that Dutch loctitian said that she swims in the ocean in her country regularly and that helps her hair to lock.


*Opinions* needed before I see My consultant on 8/10.  I Was Looking at 1 of the Sisterlock Ladies I follow on YT last night. She’s been locked for 9 years and her locks are beautiful. She feels that if you get your locks retightened less than 10-12 weeks out that’s too much. My consultant has me on a every 6 weeks schedule. I had thought about this before being too much.

The woman I follow Tunisia Ali feels that retightening too often will eventually cause thinning but then I’ve read that not retightening regularly Like every 6 weeks can cause thinning.

I’ve always pre and post Sisterlocks had thick fast growing hair. I’m too old now to be trying to lose my hair.

My last appt was around the 1st week in June then my next appt was scheduled for July 13th. I got sick and had to cancel so she booked me for 8/10. I think she was a little miffed at me but I was really in a lot of pain.  So that puts me at about 10-11 weeks.

Even though my locks marry at the roots and I’ve had a lot of new growth I’m not upset about that. I try to separate them and keep my locks in shape .

Opinions please!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 4, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> @Arian , you’re so cute . You have such a dewy fresh face , oh and your locks are pretty too.
> 
> @Damaris.Elle , I believe that the saltwater does help when I was first installed I made a salt water mixture that I sprayed on my locks often and they matured in less than a year. Also that Dutch loctitian said that she swims in the ocean in her country regularly and that helps her hair to lock.
> 
> ...


I don’t have sister locks, but I tried interlocking and I have micro traditional locs. My hair would not be able to go 10-12 weeks because my hair grows away from the loc and the new growth like to revert and shrink back up to the base of the loc. So I have to constantly wrap loose hairs around the entire loc to prevent thinning. I realized I have to stop with the weekly washes. 
This is why I tried interlocking, but the same thing happens. I interlocked all of the loose hair, but it remained at the base and after a couple of washes, came out of the loc. 
With that being said, if you go that long, you will have to make certain you separate your locs often and wrap loose hairs around your locs to prevent thinning, locs marrying, and matting. I see several videos of the YouTuber you mentioned and her hair might not grow away from her locs. I know someone that goes every five weeks, but the have this biggest size sister locks you can get. They go every five weeks because they have similar hair issues.

 I know my scalp can’t handle interlocking every six weeks, even though my hair would need it. I would have to retwist in between interlocking. But I have over 200 locs, I’m sure you have double or more. 

sorry for the long post, just wanted to let you know how it is out here. I would do a consultation with a sister lock consultant who knows I’m not coming to her for reties. This way she could give me an unbiased opinion. Like a virtual consultation.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 4, 2020)

I retwisted my hair and it’s not lasting this time around. I used a new gel and it didn’t give me any hold. I used some Tight Hold in the front and it started to flake. I think I’m going to try a new gel that is like MyGel. 
Now most locticians recommend a client comes in 3-4 weeks for maintenance. I’m trying to see if I can make it to the three week mark to wash and  retwist. 3 weeks feels gross to me, so I will wash after the second week of my retwist and on the 3rd week wash and retwist. 
loctician DW recommends using a light oil twice a week, drinking water/healthy diet, and your moisture comes from the shampoo and conditioning process and retwist every three weeks. 
I don’t know how that could work for me. 
I have a ton of loose hair in the back. I have fine coily hair..


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 4, 2020)

I have the same issue @Evolving78 .

My locks marry at the roots and my hairs grow out too. I wrap the loose hairs around the root when I try my hand at retightening a couple of locks here and there.

I’ll have a serious consult with my loctitian next week. I think I may suggest maybe going 8 weeks btwn appts not 10-12 weeks.

Thanx lady for responding.​


----------



## Cheekychica (Aug 4, 2020)

Ivonnovi said:


> @Cheekychica and others, the bolded was my problem with the namebrand interlocking process.    The Grid does not compliment everyone's face/taste.
> 
> I've always told my clients to take down the parts they don't like and I'll redo them..(not for free though).    I infact did this to my Sisterlocks early on; I redid the crown in a staggered pattern, and was much happier because the results were way less scalpy.



The problem was that the parting she gave me looked almost free-form/random and I wanted more structure, more straight lines. I would have been happy with a grid! While she fixed the front so I had a middle part, that was the only straight line in my head. What if I want to do a side part? Anyway I just knew it would always bother me so I took them out.

I assumed a "loctician" would do a better job than me when it came to parting but clearly I was wrong. She doesn't have instagram so I couldn't look at past clients and I basically chose her because she started a guy friend's locs 10 years ago. I am kicking myself now lol.

Anyway new starter locs going in this evening! (#taketwo)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Cheekychica said:


> The problem was that the parting she gave me looked almost free-form/random and I wanted more structure, more straight lines. I would have been happy with a grid! While she fixed the front so I had a middle part, that was the only straight line in my head. What if I want to do a side part? Anyway I just knew it would always bother me so I took them out.
> 
> I assumed a "loctician" would do a better job than me when it came to parting but clearly I was wrong. She doesn't have instagram so I couldn't look at past clients and I basically chose her because she started a guy friend's locs 10 years ago. I am kicking myself now lol.
> 
> Anyway new starter locs going in this evening! (#taketwo)


I have the same part problem. I almost wish I had done something earlier.  I’m too far in now and I don’t want to turn around and start again. I don’t love my parts but I love my locs.  Hope you love your locs.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 4, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I think I'm going to start making my own rose water. I'm visiting my parents in a few days and they have rose bushes..I'm going to steal their rose petals



Go for it!!!  I love making my own and it lasts a really long time.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 4, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> @Arian , you’re so cute . You have such a dewy fresh face , oh and your locks are pretty too.
> 
> @Damaris.Elle , I believe that the saltwater does help when I was first installed I made a salt water mixture that I sprayed on my locks often and they matured in less than a year. Also that Dutch loctitian said that she swims in the ocean in her country regularly and that helps her hair to lock.
> 
> ...



I think 8 weeks is a good time frame.  My consultant also had me on that 6-week time frame and also at one point recommended I should get retightenings every 4 weeks instead due to all the issues with my hair.  I thought that was too soon so I think we stayed with the same schedule but she would fix the locks that would come out in the front completely or slipped on a sooner schedule (just whenever I would call and tell her they came out).

I think as long as you stay on top of separating your roots and making sure none of your locks marry you will be fine.  It can be tedious and time consuming when there's so many, and also easy to miss some.

Now with this set, I believe I may have also started out maintaining my locks every 6 weeks, then pushed it out to 8, then 10, then 12 and now 14 weeks.

Ultimately I just gaged my decision on what feels right, time/life circumstances (e.g. will I have time that particular week to focus on starting and finishing it, especially if there's lots of stuff I have to fix.) And if it felt too close together or I didn't have a considerable amount of new growth, I would just keep washing and separating. 

But the more I go past my schedule, the more I don't mind.  I think I am moving closer to only retightening a few times a year.  I don't know if my hair can handle that, though.  I would have to stay on top of separating and fixing the ones that are usually vulnerable and prone to coming out.  I think that now that I have combined a lot of those ones along my hairline that definitely helped and put me more at ease.


----------



## Arian (Aug 5, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> @Arian , you’re so cute . You have such a dewy fresh face , oh and your locks are pretty too.
> 
> @Damaris.Elle , I believe that the saltwater does help when I was first installed I made a salt water mixture that I sprayed on my locks often and they matured in less than a year. Also that Dutch loctitian said that she swims in the ocean in her country regularly and that helps her hair to lock.
> 
> ...




Thank you, love.


----------



## mz.rae (Aug 6, 2020)

msdeevee said:


> @mz.rae
> 
> I finally got to read your post about what has you thinking about big chopping.
> 
> ...


Sorry I’m so late responding back, I’m so sorry to hear about the passing of your best friend. And it’s so crazy how people aren’t taking the pandemic serious at all or are still thinking it’s a hoax. It’s very upsetting and I have been having to take breaks from social media here and there. And yes this consultation was a certified Sisterlock consultant, it’s funny because she just moved out of state a few weeks ago. I had a consultation with another consultant and I really liked the experience and vibe I got with her. She is also a licensed cosmetologist as well and likes to wash her clients which is something I was looking for. And she can also color hair as well which is something else I was interested in for the fall. I’m looking forward to my first retighten with her and to see how it goes.


----------



## simplycee (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi @msdeevee 

I retighten my locs every 6-7 weeks. My hair grows away from the loc and marry each other with the quickness. If not careful it make my grid a little wonky.

Since I am maintaining my locs myself right now I don’t think I can do more than 8 weeks of growth let alone 10-12 weeks.. I’m already spreading my retightenings over a 4-5 day period just so I can take my time. I think 7 weeks is my sweet spot. I try to stay close to that.

hope this helps.


----------



## fifi134 (Aug 6, 2020)

Am I the only one here with seborrheic dermatitis?


----------



## Cheekychica (Aug 7, 2020)

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*
A few days only

*2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*
Several reasons- I've always loved locs and I knew I wanted to have them someday. I am looking forward to a lower maintenance style that is all mine (not extensions or braids etc.). At 41, I feel it's time I started.

*3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?*
Indefinitely

*4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?*
Traditional I believe (not sure what cultivated means)

*5. What process did you use to start your locs?*
She did 2 strand twist and interloc the roots

*6. How do you maintain your locs?*
Right now....I haven't done anything but I will be oiling my scalp with my JBCO. At this stage I'm being cautious and hands off.

*7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?*
Just going to oil my scalp for now when it needs it. I'll develop a routine as time goes on.

Edit- tried to upload pics but I keep getting error messages.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Aug 7, 2020)

Cheekychica said:


> *1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*
> A few days only
> 
> *2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*
> ...


If you have an iPhone, go to the image size and switch it to small and it should post.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2020)

I made it past a week without washing my hair...

I will be trying a new retwisting  loc’ing product for my next retwist. I needed something with hold that won’t flake and add shine.

I’m trying to wait to retwist my hair by the end of the month. But I may retwist sooner when I wash my hair..
I’m still interested in a loc consultation to get a professional opinion.
Also, I’m going to try longer clips to cut down on the smaller ones since my hair is mature now.

I have some headbands that really give me the hold I need, but i want some that don’t have a satin finish. I want leather or something.
I am going to use a retwisting comb too. I use a rat tail comb, but I want to learn how to use the twist comb.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m wondering how long I’m going to allow these locs to get.  They are currently below the bottom of my bra and they are bothersome.  Hubby stated he understands my irritation.  I removed seven inches about a year ago.  My current hairstyle is to keep it up in a pineapple.  Not very chic.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2020)

Transformer said:


> I’m wondering how long I’m going to allow these locs to get.  They are currently below the bottom of my bra and they are bothersome.  Hubby stated he understands my irritation.  I removed seven inches about a year ago.  My current hairstyle is to keep it up in a pineapple.  Not very chic.


Do you put them up in a twist style like a French Twist sometimes? 
I don’t think I could handle locs beyond your length either. 
I forgot, do you have sisterlocks or traditional?


----------



## Transformer (Aug 8, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Do you put them up in a twist style like a French Twist sometimes?
> I don’t think I could handle locs beyond your length either.
> I forgot, do you have sisterlocks or traditional?



I have SisterLocks.   I don’t take the time to experiment with fancy updos....just pull up into ponytail and then secure with second scrunchie.


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 8, 2020)

Transformer said:


> I’m wondering how long I’m going to allow these locs to get.  They are currently below the bottom of my bra and they are bothersome.  Hubby stated he understands my irritation.  I removed seven inches about a year ago.  My current hairstyle is to keep it up in a pineapple.  Not very chic.



Ooh can we see??? Maybe a braided updo style would be a nice change?  Or some color and a cut?  How short would you go if you're considering a hair cut?



Transformer said:


> I have SisterLocks.   I don’t take the time to experiment with fancy updos....just pull up into ponytail and then secure with second scrunchie.



How long have you had them?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2020)

I’m putting my loc tube sock thing on, or a scarf. Y’all know I’m going through it trying not to wash my hair. I’m not going to wait until the end of the month to retwist, I’m going to wash and retwist next week. I believe the product I have will give me a better hold in between wash/retwist.


----------



## Cheekychica (Aug 8, 2020)

I had to slightly crop the pics in order for it to upload, not sure why. Anyway here are my starters, they’re going to be thick (hopefully).


----------



## Transformer (Aug 8, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> How long have you had them?



I’m now at 4 years and 3 months.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 8, 2020)

Cheekychica said:


> I had to slightly crop the pics in order for it to upload, not sure why. Anyway here are my starters, they’re going to be thick (hopefully).
> 
> View attachment 461861View attachment 461863


Congrats on your loc babies!


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 8, 2020)

Cheekychica said:


> I had to slightly crop the pics in order for it to upload, not sure why. Anyway here are my starters, they’re going to be thick (hopefully).
> 
> View attachment 461861View attachment 461863



Ooh yes!!!!  They are going to be super juicy and thick!  How many locks is that?


----------



## Cheekychica (Aug 8, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Ooh yes!!!!  They are going to be super juicy and thick!  How many locks is that?


Just under 50 locs, but I think I have a small head lol. My first set were much smaller and I had 77. I like bigger locks though so fingers crossed it ends up looking ok . I haven't seen healthy locs look bad on anyone though.


----------



## hairsothick (Aug 8, 2020)

I want to dye my hair jet black before my establishment. Does indigo fade? I don't want to use box dye.


----------



## simplycee (Aug 8, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> Am I the only one here with seborrheic dermatitis?



Nope!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Transformer said:


> I’m wondering how long I’m going to allow these locs to get.  They are currently below the bottom of my bra and they are bothersome.  Hubby stated he understands my irritation.  I removed seven inches about a year ago.  My current hairstyle is to keep it up in a pineapple.  Not very chic.


I have been wondering the very same thing. I’m not there yet but sleeping is already annoying at just below shoulder length. I wonder how people do with these butt-length braids!


----------



## fifi134 (Aug 9, 2020)

simplycee said:


> Nope!



How do you manage it? I’m having a the worst flare up I’ve ever had with locs and it’s really so annoying.


----------



## simplycee (Aug 10, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> How do you manage it? I’m having a the worst flare up I’ve ever had with locs and it’s really so annoying.



I feel like I work to manage it every day. I know dairy is a trigger so I start by managing my dairy intake on a daily basis. I also take a apple cider vinegar supplement daily. As for my scalp I wash the inflamed areas with neutragena t-gl once a week or as needed when I have a flare up. I follow up with a tea rinse made of sage, nettle and rosemary teas spiked with a bit of Aloe Vera juice, lavender and tea tree essential oils. I keep bit of this tea in a spray bottle in the fridge and spray my scalp only every few days. This is the only thing I put on my scalp. This regimen has greatly reduced the number of flare ups I’ve had.


----------



## nothidden (Aug 10, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I think I'm going to start making my own rose water. I'm visiting my parents in a few days and they have rose bushes..I'm going to steal their rose petals


I've been making my own for years.  I invested in a distiller and have been making it ever since.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

simplycee said:


> I feel like I work to manage it every day. I know dairy is a trigger so I start by managing my dairy intake on a daily basis. I also take a apple cider vinegar supplement daily. As for my scalp I wash the inflamed areas with neutragena t-gl once a week or as needed when I have a flare up. I follow up with a tea rinse made of sage, nettle and rosemary teas spiked with a bit of Aloe Vera juice, lavender and tea tree essential oils. I keep bit of this tea in a spray bottle in the fridge and spray my scalp only every few days. This is the only thing I put on my scalp. This regimen has greatly reduced the number of flare ups I’ve had.


Have you had an allergy test done?
I have eczema (I don’t get it on my scalp)
But I started getting rashes and losing hair from using and consuming products made from tree nuts, specifically almonds. And Tea Tree oil makes my scalp sensitive and dries it out over time.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have been wondering the very same thing. I’m not there yet but sleeping is already annoying at just below shoulder length. I wonder how people do with these butt-length braids!


Long hair problems! Lol I’ll be there one day! I combed out a lot to combine it with another and my hair is right under my collarbone. If I were to comb these locs out, I would have some length going on again!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 10, 2020)

I couldn’t take it anymore and washed my hair last night. I had a product junkie moment and used Neutrogena Clarify & Shine shampoo. I used a creamier conditioner and didn’t remove all of it out of my locs, so I had to shampoo my hair again. I’ll stick to the lighter conditioner and leave-ins. 
My stated to get fine bumps on my face and behind my ears, so I knew it was time to wash my hair.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Aug 10, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I couldn’t take it anymore and washed my hair last night. I had a product junkie moment and used Neutrogena Clarify & Shine shampoo. I used a creamier conditioner and didn’t remove all of it out of my locs, so I had to shampoo my hair again. I’ll stick to the lighter conditioner and leave-ins.
> My stated to get fine bumps on my face and behind my ears, so I knew it was time to wash my hair.



Lol I had a product junkie moment too last night. I shampooed my hair and also used a creamier conditioner. I love how moisturized my hair feels today, but the conditioner did leave a little residue on some of my locs at the ends. I didn't dilute the conditioner at all last night...next time I'll try diluting with water.


----------



## Alta Angel (Aug 11, 2020)

My starter locs are 3 weeks old and they have drawn all the way up.  I am trying to enjoy the moment...I am already half way to my first retwist.  My hair is so gray that I had to do a middle part to camoflauge.  I haven't done that since Aaliyah's Back and Forth video!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 12, 2020)

I don’t like having to plan out a day to retwist my hair..


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 12, 2020)

Marking my spot so I remember when I started this reti. I'm using the nappyloc tool to see if I can get this done faster


----------



## prettywhitty (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a high ponytail!!! I do have a few pins to hold up the locs that didn’t make into the large ponytail holder but I am so excited!!
Earlier this month I did my first ACV rinse.  It did remove some buildup.  So random but I’m thinking about trying design essentials peppermint shampoo. Has anyone tried it? Is it good?


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 14, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> I have a high ponytail!!! I do have a few pins to hold up the locs that didn’t make into the large ponytail holder but I am so excited!!
> Earlier this month I did my first ACV rinse.  It did remove some buildup.  So random but I’m thinking about trying design essentials peppermint shampoo. Has anyone tried it? Is it good?


I like that shampoo, but I wouldn’t use it often. It’s drying. I would follow up with one of their moisturizing shampoos. Honey Creme would be the best for locs. The others would leave buildup over time, but they are great for loose hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 14, 2020)

It’s retwist day! I shampoo’ed, conditioned my hair, and now I got this rinse in! I gotta polish myself up!


----------



## msdeevee (Aug 14, 2020)

Transformer said:


> I’m wondering how long I’m going to allow these locs to get.  They are currently below the bottom of my bra and they are bothersome.  Hubby stated he understands my irritation.  I removed seven inches about a year ago.  My current hairstyle is to keep it up in a pineapple.  Not very chic.




@Transformer , I’m right there with you lady.

I just passed 4 years too and my locks are now bra strap length .

It can be a real problem. I never thought I’d have. These things are so pretty but they are hot in the Summertime and it’s really hot  & humid here. I keep mine pineapple’d too on the top of my head.

Anything else is a bother to sleep with and I don’t like the feel on my back when I’m hot. I don’t know how those folks do it with locks down to their knees and below. I’m already considering starting to cut so that I can maintain the length where it is now. On the other hand I want to see how long they will get.

Within reason!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 14, 2020)

This new loc gel I have is no joke! It’s really a pomade. There are a few locticians I follow use it. It is really giving me the hold that I need. You can’t use this on super damp hair and you only need a little.
I’m using the longer clips today and this is so much better! I’m glad I’m at a length that I can use them. I only have three in my head so far. 

I’m only on one section of my hair right now. I needed a break! Separating my locs and dealing with the loose hair takes time and patience. I hope I’m done with my hair by late afternoon.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 14, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> I have a high ponytail!!! I do have a few pins to hold up the locs that didn’t make into the large ponytail holder but I am so excited!!
> Earlier this month I did my first ACV rinse.  It did remove some buildup.  So random but I’m thinking about trying design essentials peppermint shampoo. Has anyone tried it? Is it good?


Congrats! On the high pony. Can’t wait to get there.  Let me know how you like the peppermint shampoo. I’m going to have to check it out.


----------



## Arian (Aug 17, 2020)

I am looking lost these days. Lots of new growth and in need of a retwist.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 18, 2020)

Hi y'all!!
I'm back at this again.  This time for good.  I have texlaxed hair that is very textured.  It's coming along with me in this new part of my journey.
I watched a few loc videos on starting with straight hair (even though mine isn't very straight) and I really like DXLYNLOCS's videos.  She helped me with also reattaching some of my son's locs that he cut off when he was trying to sneak and do an undercut on his own. SMH, teens. LOL.
I'm so excited!  So I'm sorry if this first post is too pic heavy or long. 

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey?*
One month, tomorrow.  I started them on 7/15 and finished them on 7/19

*2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?*
The time is right in my life right now. I've been over loose hair for the last two years.  Even length checks haven't been exciting for me.  If I have it out loose, I can only deal with it for a day or two before I braid it up into mini braids or put it away under crochet or wigs.  Also we had always planned on homeschooling our little one and my older son will be graduating high school in two years.
After that, we plan to do lots of traveling, road trips and RVing to enhance our son's learning experience. I did not want to be dealing with hair during all of that.
Loccing my hair has always been something I knew I would do anyway.
I wanted to see how long I could grow my hair both natural and relaxed first because I knew that once I locced, I wasn't gonna go back to loose hair.
Having had loose hair for over 10 years (on the HHJ) helped me to learn that locced hair just fits me and my lifestyle.

*3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?*
I plan to stay locced as I raise my kids. My youngest is 3. (and DH is baby crazy so who knows if we'll stop with this one)
Nothing is certain but I don't plan to comb out my locs until I start experiencing normal hair loss that comes with age.

*4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?*
I have a combination of traditional and cultivated.  All small but slightly different sizes.
I prefer a more non-uniformed look so I hope it looks just as good as it starts to grow and form.
I have very fine strands and always experienced flyaways with my mini braids.
I love that look, it's uniquely mine <3 I hope it continues as my locs mature.

*5. What process did you use to start your locs?*
I had to cultivate my starter locs using the crochet method due to my texlaxed length.
I started the back by just crocheting but they ended up too thin for my liking.
So I twisted the rest of my hair and then crocheted throughout the twists to help knot them up.

*6. How do you maintain your locs?*
I plan to interlock to maintain. I have interlocked my son's hair since 2009
I started them with interlocking and I'm comfortable with that process.
Our hair does not stay with palm rolling or twisting the roots.
And I enjoy wetting/washing my hair frequently.  My hair is so fine that it dries quickly.
Ever since I got this tool, retightenings have been much more fluid.

Loccing Tool



*7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?*
I use no product to retighten.

I use Dr Woods liquid black soap to wash every few days.  I may go back to my shikakai/neem/castile soap tea for cleansing if it's too drying.
I pour on a henna/hibiscus/amla tea mix with lavender oil to condition after washing. I leave that in.

I use a bhringraj and peppermint infused oil mix on my scalp before bed 1-3 times a week.
I use a brahmi/hibiscus/bhringraj and lavender tea spray to moisturize 1-2 times per day.
I use a ceramide/orange oil mix on my length to seal after moisturizing.

I haven't yet decided how or if I'm gonna DC.
I might add some infusium 23 to my daily spray to add in some more protein if the henna and brahmi aren't strengthening enough.


*Hair Texture before loccing-*
WNG on texlaxed hair



*Pre-parted to see if I liked the part placement and sizes-





The back two crochet only starter locs-



Starter Locs with texlaxed hair (3 months post relaxer)-*





When I installed them, I left my roots pretty loose so I ended up doing my first "retighten" 2 weeks in.
I took me all day because I'm a stay at home mom so I took lots of breaks, but that new tool really helped!
I'm so happy to not have to worry about detangling again!! 
Separating my roots is something I can do while watching TV. I used to have to do it when I rocked mini braids so I'm used to it.

Now, time to go back through the thread to soak in some knowledge. Thank you ladies for sharing your journeys!


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 18, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> My starter locs are 3 weeks old and they have drawn all the way up.  I am trying to enjoy the moment...I am already half way to my first retwist.  My hair is so gray that I had to do a middle part to camoflauge.  I haven't done that since Aaliyah's Back and Forth video!
> 
> View attachment 461947



They look so good!!!   You go girl!


----------



## simplycee (Aug 18, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Have you had an allergy test done?
> I have eczema (I don’t get it on my scalp)
> But I started getting rashes and losing hair from using and consuming products made from tree nuts, specifically almonds. And Tea Tree oil makes my scalp sensitive and dries it out over time.


I haven’t but I’m certain about the dairy and it’s connection to my flare ups. My daughter has the same issue. Cut the tea tree oil but use the tea mixture. I have had awesome success with the sage, rosemary and nettle teas as a rinse and scalp spray.


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 19, 2020)

The new loc gel I used it’s going to cut it. I’m just going to go back to Tropical Roots. That didn’t leave any flakes or buildup. The new gel is sticky and seems like it will attract lint and debris. Several of my twists have unraveled. I’m going to stretch this retwist for 2 weeks, then wash and retwist again.  I might just break down and use some Ecostyler gel. I just need a gel to give me some type of hold until my locs can formulate. At least hold for 2 freakin weeks! The TW tight hold was working well for me, but all of a sudden I started to notice flaking...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Aug 19, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> Hi y'all!!
> I'm back at this again.  This time for good.  I have texlaxed hair that is very textured.  It's coming along with me in this new part of my journey.
> I watched a few loc videos on starting with straight hair (even though mine isn't very straight) and I really like DXLYNLOCS's videos.  She helped me with also reattaching some of my son's locs that he cut off when he was trying to sneak and do an undercut on his own. SMH, teens. LOL.
> I'm so excited!  So I'm sorry if this first post is too pic heavy or long.
> ...


Love your hair, welcome back.  I can’t wait to get to that length.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 19, 2020)

Thank you so much, @Cattypus1 ! 

I'm very excited to see how it shrinks and expands as it matures!


----------



## Arian (Aug 19, 2020)

this is one of my favorite photos of my locs. Pulled back in a basic ponytail!


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 20, 2020)

@Arian 

 So pretty, thick and luscious!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 20, 2020)

@MzSwift 
When you were last loc’ed did your roots and new growth stay within the loc? I tried interlocking to see if that would help, but all of the new growth shrivels up to the base of the locs and doesn’t stay wrapped around the loc. I like to wash my hair frequently and can’t seem to do with interlocked roots or twisted roots. I don’t remember having this problem years ago, or maybe I think I retwisted my hair every Two weeks?


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 20, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> @MzSwift
> When you were last loc’ed did your roots and new growth stay within the loc? I tried interlocking to see if that would help, but all of the new growth shrivels up to the base of the locs and doesn’t stay wrapped around the loc. I like to wash my hair frequently and can’t seem to do with interlocked roots or twisted roots. I don’t remember having this problem years ago, or maybe I think I retwisted my hair every Two weeks?



I'm with you, I like to wet or wash my hair often. It's good for my scalp and my hair.
And I plan to retighten every 3-4 weeks. I don't do mine tight to my scalp though.  I just do a few rotations to clean it up.  I think that also helps keep the stray hairs at the roots in check a bit. I did that with my son and his locs grew in strong. They only grew weak once I stopped caring for his hair regularly and he started doing a lot of tension hair styles. 

I have to find the video, but DXLYNLOCS uses the crochet method to intertwine the short loose hairs into the loc and it works so well!
She uses one of these types of crochet hooks and that's what I use.  Got a 6-pack like this from Amazon for like $9:



She not only starts a whole loc from loose hair using this tool but she also reattaches any that break off, using this method.

My son actually likes to have a little fro at the roots but I am able to get those interlocked in just fine whenever we retighten.
I don't do much wrapping the hair anymore when I'm tightening it up. I just grab the loose growth with the loc and take it through my interlocking rotations. Then I crochet the loose end into the loc.  I hope this makes sense.  They don't come loose after that.  And I don't do a 4-pt rotation, I usually only do 2 or 3 pt, so they would definitely come back out if I didn't secure it properly.

Sorry if y'all probably know or have seen all of this already, Lol. But she blew my mind when I found her bc everyone else was telling me to use thread or knots to strengthen, repair or reattach thinning locs. None of that worked for us.  This method is so simple and minimal and that's what I tend to prefer.

In this video, she's tackling a lot of issues.  She's doing a retightening with a ton of repair and reattaching and she blew my mind (I'm still a novice). This is the crocheting I do (minus the added hair) to attach loose hairs to the loc. HTH!


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 20, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> I'm with you, I like to wet or wash my hair often. It's good for my scalp and my hair.
> And I plan to retighten every 3-4 weeks. I don't do mine tight to my scalp though.  I just do a few rotations to clean it up.  I think that also helps keep the stray hairs at the roots in check a bit. I did that with my son and his locs grew in strong. They only grew weak once I stopped caring for his hair regularly and he started doing a lot of tension hair styles.
> 
> I have to find the video, but DXLYNLOCS uses the crochet method to intertwine the short loose hairs into the loc and it works so well!
> ...


Yes I watch her sometimes. I thought about getting those hooks. I need 0.5. I have other sizes. 
I will try your method. I was using the 2pt method, but was tryin to wait. Even if just 1 pt to keep the strays at bay. Thank you so much! Yes we love our water and washes! Lol


----------



## hairsothick (Aug 20, 2020)

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey? Less than 1 day. Lol. 
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? Tired of it taking an entire day to do my hair and another day or two for it to dry.  I HATE detangling! Been natural for 10 years and always planned to lock it eventually. 
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd? Forever
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform? Sisterlocks
5. What process did you use to start your locs? Sisterlocks technique is basically interlocking
6. How do you maintain your locs? I will be going to my loctitian every 4-6 weeks for a few months, then I plan to learn how to maintain them myself. 
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs? I will start off using only water and the Sisterlocks shampoo.*


33 hours over 3.5 days, 493 locks total, 10-12 inches of thick, high density hair


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 20, 2020)

@hairsothick 

Your hair looks FANTASTIC!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Aug 25, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> Hi y'all!!
> I'm back at this again.  This time for good.  I have texlaxed hair that is very textured.  It's coming along with me in this new part of my journey.
> I watched a few loc videos on starting with straight hair (even though mine isn't very straight) and I really like DXLYNLOCS's videos.  She helped me with also reattaching some of my son's locs that he cut off when he was trying to sneak and do an undercut on his own. SMH, teens. LOL.
> I'm so excited!  So I'm sorry if this first post is too pic heavy or long.
> ...



Your hair looks amazing!  These are going to be gorgeous as they mature.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 26, 2020)

Almost missed my 6 year locaversary


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Aug 26, 2020)

Today I added a little bit of Superfoods damage control conditioner to my rosewater and aloe vera juice spray and yaaasss my hair feels so moisturized and I love the scent 

I can't believe my 1 year locaversary is next week. I think I'm going to do an apple cider vinegar and baking soda detox treatment to "celebrate" since I have not done one since I started my locs last year.


----------



## Cheekychica (Aug 28, 2020)

This frizz is kicking my butt. I expected it but omg, wow. Plus my hair shrank up even shorter, I feel so ugly . I've been wearing makeup more often to balance it.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 28, 2020)

Cheekychica said:


> This frizz is kicking my butt. I expected it but omg, wow. Plus my hair shrank up even shorter, I feel so ugly . I've been wearing makeup more often to balance it.



It's just a phase, it will pass. This is the best time to go through the ugly phase lol nowhere to go and nobody will see you if you don't want them to


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 28, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> It's just a phase, it will pass. This is the best time to go through the ugly phase lol nowhere to go and nobody will see you if you don't want them to


I have another year before I get out of this Chief Keef phase.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 28, 2020)

LOL, you are a mess, @Evolving78 

Update:  retightened last night at 3 wks, 2 days. I think that's a good time for me.  Maybe as they get longer and heavier I'll stretch out the retightenings a little longer.


----------



## Alta Angel (Aug 30, 2020)

I made it to 6 weeks and completed my first retwist yesterday.  I also had to henna because my silver patches are relentless.  I steamed with water, vitamin e oil, and a dime size of diluted conditioner.  I used Loc N Slay and the Camille Rose Naturals oil for my retwist.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 1, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Almost missed my 6 year locaversary
> View attachment 462423



Happy 6 years!!! Your hair looks beautiful!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 2, 2020)

Hey y'all....I have been working on DS 1's hair since last Monday.  I washed it, then started with our routine maintenance, but finally decided it's time to adjust his maintenance method.  His hair is and has been too long to continue towel rubbing, so I basically quit doing that when I saw it was counterproductive.

So I have been moisturizing, separating and retightening his locks since last week.  I feel like I'm doing surgery on these locks but it looks so good.  I have the whole back half and two sides done.  Right now I am trying to separate the locks in the top middle section and then I will retighten all those before moving on to the last two sections in the front.

He had a lot of locks that married, so the experience hasn't been very pleasant for him.  I have also combined some that were too small.  I can't wait to see how it all looks when I'm done.

I hope I can continue with retightening going forward.  I know for sure it should be a lot easier to keep up with his roots and separating his locks now that I have interlocked and cleaned up his parts better.

As far as DS 2, I switched back to interlocking with him as well.  I just didn't like that the retwists weren't lasting or staying, but I did like that he sit for it a lot better without much resistance and it took way less time.  So I did a wash a retightened his locks a couple weeks ago and learned that he tolerates it more when his hair is damp and I spray the roots.

I did the same with DS 1.

I plan on doing a lock detox on both of them, more than likely a week or two after I finish DS 1's hair.  I hope that will help get some of his lint out too.  It's also time to introduce them to tying their hair up at night so all my hard work is not in vain.  I already told DS 1 we need to switch out his favorite blankets he likes to have in the bed with him for ones that are lint free and made out of a different material.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 2, 2020)

@shortycocoa 

Aww, you're such a great mom!   All of that love you're pouring into your babies will be soaked up and reverberated out into the world around them! 

And yes, sis, I learned that my baby needed interlocking too. I started him w/ comb coils at first and the next day it looked like I hadn't touched his hair in weeks. Between him sweating and getting his head wet in the shower and sleeping the hair cap off, it was through. Lol. So I spent that next day interlocking.  My only regret is that I used too much product the first few years of his journey because I didn't know better.  Wish I knew about detoxing locs then.


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 3, 2020)

I’m thinking of interlocking myself. I have to wash my hair frequently, and hate that my retwists never last. Any tips ladies?


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 3, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> I’m thinking of interlocking myself. I have to wash my hair frequently, and hate that my retwists never last. Any tips ladies?



Disclaimer:  I'm no pro!  LOL.  Speaking only from my experience loccing my son's, my ex-husband's and now my own hair. 

I've learned that using an interlocking tool like this:



Works so much better and faster than using a crochet needle like this. This one used to pull so many stray hairs making it painful for my baby.



The interlocking tool is smooth and doesn't pull lots of stray hairs. 

-Be sure to clip stray hairs you don't intend to add to the lock away from the loc so that you don't accidentally interlock it into the wrong loc
-Pull the loc through a different direction each time (lots of ppl do a 4-pt rotation N-E-S-W to make a round loc, I like to do a 2 pt rotation for a flatter loc)
-Don't pull through the same direction consecutively, it will make a hole in the loc
-Don't over tighten to the scalp

Here's a good video I watched, showing the process using the tool. HTH!


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 3, 2020)

@MzSwift Thank you so, so much! Especially with explaining the different tools. I wanna tet interlocking using these 2-pt. rotation today but it’s probably unlikely that I’ll find the first tool at a BSS. I’m gonna check anyway


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> I’m thinking of interlocking myself. I have to wash my hair frequently, and hate that my retwists never last. Any tips ladies?


I don’t know. Neither method works for me as far as lasting.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 3, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> @MzSwift Thank you so, so much! Especially with explaining the different tools. I wanna tet interlocking using these 2-pt. rotation today but it’s probably unlikely that I’ll find the first tool at a BSS. I’m gonna check anyway



I got a 4 pack like that on Amazon for like $8 or something. GL!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 3, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I don’t know. Neither method works for me as far as lasting.



Aww 
When you retighten, do you pull up to the bottom of the loc before you pull it through?  I didn't used to do that with my son's hair and I think it made the retightenings less stable.  This lady does a good job of explaining it (retighten starts around the 7:00 mark, Lol)


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 3, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> Aww
> When you retighten, do you pull up to the bottom of the loc before you pull it through?  I didn't used to do that with my son's hair and I think it made the retightenings less stable.  This lady does a good job of explaining it (retighten starts around the 7:00 mark, Lol)


My new growth and loose hair only stays at the base of the loc, so all of that hair doesn’t form around the entire loc and after awhile the hairs start to marry along the roots (hairs and fine hairs close to the scalp). When I wet my hair, all of those loose hairs curl up and shrink back to the base.

I hope this is making sense. I didn’t start out with interlocks either. I started interlocking when my locs were already formed.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 3, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> My new growth and loose hair only stays at the base of the loc, so all of that hair doesn’t form around the entire loc and after awhile the hairs start to marry along the roots (hairs and fine hairs close to the scalp). When I wet my hair, all of those loose hairs curl up and shrink back to the base.
> 
> I hope this is making sense. I didn’t start out with interlocks either. I started interlocking when my locs were already formed.



So this lady does a good job of showing what I was talking about.  This is the technique I use with the interlocking tool and the mini needles.  She uses different tools but her technique is the same.  Interlock the loose hair through the base a few times and then crochet (a totally different technique) the loose ends into the locs. Once those ends are crocheted thoroughly into the loc, they don't come out. I hope this makes sense. She starts around the 2:47 mark.


Because your locs are so small, maybe you should use those micro sized needles to do the crocheting part (not the interlocking part) like these:


I really hope you can find a technique that works for you. That sounds so frustrating.

Side note:  I also really love her locs because they're so frizzy and natural looking.  I hope mine grow to look like that


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 3, 2020)

Soooooo i interlocked my hair! I found the interlocking tool at my local BSS, but it took me forever just to do maybe 10 of them. I ended up using my fingers to pull my locs through and that was way more efficient. I just hope I did it all correctly and don’t have any holes.

I did a two point rotation and didn’t make them right. I’m excited!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 4, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> Soooooo i interlocked my hair! I found the interlocking tool at my local BSS, but it took me forever just to do maybe 10 of them. I ended up using my fingers to pull my locs through and that was way more efficient. I just hope I did it all correctly and don’t have any holes.
> 
> I did a two point rotation and didn’t make them right. I’m excited!



Yay, that's exciting!
I'm sure you did a great job.  I did a freshen up on my son's hair between retightenings like that a few times and it worked out just fine.  I'm sure yours will mature just fine too with no holes.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> @shortycocoa
> 
> Aww, you're such a great mom!   All of that love you're pouring into your babies will be soaked up and reverberated out into the world around them!
> 
> And yes, sis, I learned that my baby needed interlocking too. I started him w/ comb coils at first and the next day it looked like I hadn't touched his hair in weeks. Between him sweating and getting his head wet in the shower and sleeping the hair cap off, it was through. Lol. So I spent that next day interlocking.  My only regret is that I used too much product the first few years of his journey because I didn't know better.  Wish I knew about detoxing locs then.



Thank you!  It's not too late...I think you should still do it!  I understand now why they say you shouldn't use too much products while retwisting.  DS 2 had some gel still in his hair that didn't come out all the way in a wash.  I feel like I wasn't even using that much to begin with.  He also has places along the length of his locks where oil, lint and dirt are trapped in too.  I'm hoping the lock detox will fix all that.  My biggest challenge is going to be getting him to sit for that.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> I got a 4 pack like that on Amazon for like $8 or something. GL!



I have been eyeing those for the longest.  I may go ahead and order some. I like that they're curved and rounded on the end.  Maybe the kids might tolerate those better.  I hope it's not sold out.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> My new growth and loose hair only stays at the base of the loc, so all of that hair doesn’t form around the entire loc and after awhile the hairs start to marry along the roots (hairs and fine hairs close to the scalp). When I wet my hair, all of those loose hairs curl up and shrink back to the base.
> 
> I hope this is making sense. I didn’t start out with interlocks either. I started interlocking when my locs were already formed.



Makes sense.  Some of DS 1's hair was doing this during his retightening.  I would just spray the roots and pick up as many of those hairs as I could to incorporate them into the lock during his retightening.  The beady beads he had along his hairline that didn't make it into the lock during retightening I would just spray them with water afterwards and wrap them around the base of the lock.

Did your hair behave like this with your other sets of locks as well?  Or is this something new you've encountered?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 6, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Makes sense.  Some of DS 1's hair was doing this during his retightening.  I would just spray the roots and pick up as many of those hairs as I could to incorporate them into the lock during his retightening.  The beady beads he had along his hairline that didn't make it into the lock during retightening I would just spray them with water afterwards and wrap them around the base of the lock.
> 
> Did your hair behave like this with your other sets of locks as well?  Or is this something new you've encountered?


I don’t think I paid that much attention to my previous sets. These locs are much smaller in size too. I had micro braided locs before, but I still don’t recall. I think I was just doing my thing and not worrying about loose hair and thinning locs over time. Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 6, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Thank you!  It's not too late...I think you should still do it!  I understand now why they say you shouldn't use too much products while retwisting.  DS 2 had some gel still in his hair that didn't come out all the way in a wash.  I feel like I wasn't even using that much to begin with.  He also has places along the length of his locks where oil, lint and dirt are trapped in too.  I'm hoping the lock detox will fix all that.  My biggest challenge is going to be getting him to sit for that.



Thanks!  I told him about it and he seems interested in doing the detox.  I've been looking at tubs like these that he can lay on the floor and soak.



Has anybody used these?  I just can't see my 16 year old laying across the counter to soak his hair in the kitchen sink. LOL!


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> Soooooo i interlocked my hair! I found the interlocking tool at my local BSS, but it took me forever just to do maybe 10 of them. I ended up using my fingers to pull my locs through and that was way more efficient. I just hope I did it all correctly and don’t have any holes.
> 
> I did a two point rotation and didn’t make them right. I’m excited!



I'm sure you did a great job.  It takes a while to develop speed.  I'm still slow after all this time.     I switched to a 2-pt rotation for DS 2 and also used that same rotation for DS 1.  I used my fingers to interlock also until I got close to the scalp, then switched to the plastic yarn needle.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> Thanks!  I told him about it and he seems interested in doing the detox.  I've been looking at tubs like these that he can lay on the floor and soak.
> View attachment 462829
> View attachment 462831
> 
> Has anybody used these?  I just can't see my 16 year old laying across the counter to soak his hair in the kitchen sink. LOL!



I have seen people using those on YouTube but didn't realize they just sit on the floor.  I may have to try that because I doubt my sons will lay across the counter or keep their heads over the sink that long.  Or maybe I can put that in the tub and they can lay in the tub with some shorts on or something.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

I finished DS 1's retightening last night.  His hair looks AMAZING!  I sprayed his hair with rosewater and oiled the length of his locks after his bath this morning.  I wanted to oil his scalp but he was putting up too much resistance. I'll probably wash his hair next week.   I'll post pics later on.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 6, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> Thanks!  I told him about it and he seems interested in doing the detox.  I've been looking at tubs like these that he can lay on the floor and soak.
> View attachment 462829
> View attachment 462831
> 
> Has anybody used these?  I just can't see my 16 year old laying across the counter to soak his hair in the kitchen sink. LOL!


I have one exactly like this. I put it in the bathtub so that I wouldn’t get water on the floor. You can pad the empty tub with towels to make it more comfortable.


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 6, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I'm sure you did a great job.  It takes a while to develop speed.  I'm still slow after all this time.     I switched to a 2-pt rotation for DS 2 and also used that same rotation for DS 1.  I used my fingers to interlock also until I got close to the scalp, then switched to the plastic yarn needle.



I hope because I almost decided to quit . How can you tell where you ended when it’s time to retighten?


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> I hope because I almost decided to quit . How can you tell where you ended when it’s time to retighten?



I made a post about this before,  but as the hair grows out you should be able to see the place where you did your last rotation.   The new growth will also stand out and be more prominent.  If you're working in a well-lit area you will be able to see the locked hair in contrast to the loose hair and see where the loose hair and the locked hair meet.  So when you retighten you would want to put your tool all the way down to that point and then pull your hair through.  Otherwise, you will end up with a section of loose hair above the point where you did your rotation.  It can look like a glaring mistake that can be impossible to correct if you keep going.  Hope that helps.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

Here's a few pics of DS 1's freshly maintained hair:







I combined a few that would have been too small to be on their own, and I separated and recombined some that were initially 2, 3 or 4 headed dragons.  He had huge sections of hair where the locks were super matted together and married.  I was able to clean all those sections up and separate the locks.  Some of them I left married.  

This is what his hair looked like before: (days before wash day)











After his last wash, about 2 weeks ago:


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 6, 2020)

@shortycocoa
Sooo cute! 
Looks fantastic, mama!  Your hard work shows.

And thanks to you and @Cattypus1 , I didn't even think to put the hair soaker in the tub!! smh


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 6, 2020)

I washed DS 2's hair today and oiled his locks and scalp.  I didn't get to wash my hair today because I was expecting someone to stop by and I waited too late.  So I will wash my hair tomorrow and do my foot soak, if I don't do it tonight.

DS 2's hair:


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 7, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I made a post about this before,  but as the hair grows out you should be able to see the place where you did your last rotation.   The new growth will also stand out and be more prominent.  If you're working in a well-lit area you will be able to see the locked hair in contrast to the loose hair and see where the loose hair and the locked hair meet.  So when you retighten you would want to put your tool all the way down to that point and then pull your hair through.  Otherwise, you will end up with a section of loose hair above the point where you did your rotation.  It can look like a glaring mistake that can be impossible to correct if you keep going.  Hope that helps.



I should’ve clarified - I meant how do you know where you last looped through?


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 7, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> I should’ve clarified - I meant how do you know where you last looped through?



I thought I answered that.  Do you mean what direction you did last?


----------



## fifi134 (Sep 7, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I thought I answered that.  Do you mean what direction you did last?



you did, but I’m still a bit confused . I’ll be back when it’s time to retighten and save the stress for then lol.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 7, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Here's a few pics of DS 1's freshly maintained hair:
> 
> View attachment 462843
> 
> ...


So much hair!  Bless you, love it!


----------



## simplycee (Sep 8, 2020)

fifi134 said:


> you did, but I’m still a bit confused . I’ll be back when it’s time to retighten and save the stress for then lol.



I always end my rotations going from the 12 to the 6 (think of the directions on the clock). Even if I don’t complete a full rotation I always end this way. That’s how I always know which direction I ended. Hope this helps.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 9, 2020)

I need to retwist my hair!! I’m out here looking like Jesus Walks.. I still haven’t bought any new gel. I get asked a lot if I have sisterlocks. I have so many locs and little time to maintain them. I wish I could go another month or two.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Sep 9, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Almost missed my 6 year locaversary
> View attachment 462423


Wow, these matured nicely. Looks like forbidden spaghetti lol.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 9, 2020)

simplycee said:


> I always end my rotations going from the 12 to the 6 (think of the directions on the clock). Even if I don’t complete a full rotation I always end this way. That’s how I always know which direction I ended. Hope this helps.



If you mean north, then I do the same.  Unless I miscalculate how many rotations I can do on certain locks, then it's usually whatever direction is last before I get back to north, which would be west.  I try not to end on south because then the lock would be sticking straight up or close to it.  So usually if I can only do three rotations on a particular lock then I would go N, E, and then W or I would just go back N so the locks can lay straight down instead of in a crazy, unflattering direction.

@fifi134 hope this clarifies things and provides more context.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 10, 2020)

So I decided between doing all of the other stuff I got going to wash and retwist my hair. I started yesterday and will finish today. I still have some gel left.


----------



## Cheekychica (Sep 10, 2020)

I have my first retwist/retightening(?) this Saturday . My roots are pretty puffy so I'm cautiously hoping to possibly see a tiny bit of extra length.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 11, 2020)

I've really been enjoying water rinses lately. I'm a little sad that I probably won't be able to continue rinsing with water as often once it gets colder out. I'm also noticing that my scalp feels best when I oil it at least a few times a week if not every other day. I haven't bought any more Wild Growth Oil, I've just been using plain coconut oil.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 11, 2020)

Damaris.Elle said:


> I've really been enjoying water rinses lately. I'm a little sad that I probably won't be able to continue rinsing with water as often once it gets colder out. I'm also noticing that my scalp feels best when I oil it at least a few times a week if not every other day. I haven't bought any more Wild Growth Oil, I've just been using plain coconut oil.



Yaaaaaaaassss!  I live by both of these!  I missed doing it yesterday as planned.  I don't always rinse my scalp though....only if I feel like it's extra dry and needs it.  I usually just allow my locks to get wet and then seal with oil when I get out the shower.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 11, 2020)

Hi Everyone!!!!!!

I finally renewed my subscription. I'm still Loced and my locs are doing well. I dyed them a couple of months ago using cream of nature. I need to touch up the color, but won't do that until October. I'm glad to see that everyone else's locs are thriving.

I'll upload some pics later on


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 12, 2020)

I gave up retwisting.. maybe next week? Got too much to do. I could benefit from someone else, but it’s too risky.


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 13, 2020)

I did my first ACV loc bath this morning. I was surprised to see that the water was not all that dirty once I finished, so I guess my hair didn't have as much dirt and buildup as I was expecting. My hair does feel lighter and has more movement. I'll probably re-twist next week.


----------



## simplycee (Sep 13, 2020)

Pushed back my retightening another week. I’ll start it this Thursday. That will put me at 7 weeks. I may even do a rinse and a braid out when I’m done.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2020)

Some loc pics. I'm almost 23mths loced


----------



## prettywhitty (Sep 14, 2020)

Guinan said:


> Some loc pics. I'm almost 23mths loced


Your hair looks amazing!
Today I washed and did my retightening. I last one was in June, so I stretched to 13 weeks. 
I‘m thinking about trying a roller set tomorrow. I’ll be 22 months locked towards the end of the month. @Guinan I’m inspired by your loc jewelry I have some and may try it.


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 15, 2020)

Guinan said:


> Some loc pics. I'm almost 23mths loced



Whohoo, almost at that 2 year lociversary!
They're so pretty!


----------



## Arian (Sep 19, 2020)

Today, I had the thought that my locs are not growing fast enough. They have been at this length for some time (or maybe I am not noticing that they are actually growing).
My retwists do not last long at all. So I keep braidouts and curls.

I want to schedule a photo shoot when my hair turns 7 next year. Kinda regret the cut from way back...random thoughts.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 19, 2020)

Hi all 

*1. How long have you been on your loc journey? *Since Sep.16.2020 so about 3 days

*2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? *I feel like I've gotten most of the experiences I wanted out of being natural. The only thing I didn't manage was to bleach it, but my hair was honestly too damaged (mostly from all my experiments over the past year or two with heat styling and keratin treatments) to manage it and I knew I didn't want to spend another year nursing my loose natural hair back to full health. I've been taking care of my own natural hair for over 12years and I've been quite ready to do something different. It was either going to be relaxed or locs and I knew I didn't want to commit to the baby-ing that relaxing would require.

*3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd? *No time limit really. For the foreseeable future.

*4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform? *Sisterlocs

*5. What process did you use to start your locs? *I went to a loctician who installed my locs over the course of 3 days*. *But before I started the process I went and got a significant trim (4in or so) to get rid of my damaged ends. Luckily it still left me with some length to work with.

*6. How do you maintain your locs? *Still working that out

*7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?* still working that out. I know I want to continue incorporating my tea sprays and FRW sprays/rinses. But I also don't want to cause any slippage if I don't need to.

*Images:*
Before cut: View media item 130679After cut: View media item 130683Locced: View media item 130681


----------



## Platinum (Sep 19, 2020)

I've been MIA for a while. I promise to start checking in more often. I've been procrastinating all day but I think I'm going to shampoo and condition tonight. My scalp is itchy so I'm going to look for something to help with this.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 19, 2020)

My loc babies are 22 months today. I decided to shampoo and condition and do my first style. It’s gonna be a braidout except for one two-strand twist because I ran out of locs.


----------



## simplycee (Sep 19, 2020)

I’ve started my retightening today at 7 weeks post. I anticipate bring finished by Wed. since I do small sections everyday until I’m done. Typically over the course of 4-5 days. I also have a lot of growth and I’m averaging 2 to 2.5 rotations each loc.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 20, 2020)

Pic from my first ever style


----------



## Damaris.Elle (Sep 20, 2020)

Just finished my wash day and I re-twisted. My re-twists are a lot easier now and I finish faster than I used to...It took me a little less than an hour and a half today to finish my re-twist. I need to take pictures soon since my locs are now officially 1 year old..but I've been so lazy about taking pictures lately. I do feel like I'm starting to get some noticeable length.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2020)

@Cattypus1 
I Love It!!! 
you are just glowing!


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 21, 2020)

I just need a day for a retwist!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Sep 21, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> @Cattypus1
> I Love It!!!
> you are just glowing!


Thank you, you are so sweet.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2020)

I still haven't done anything to my hair yet. Am I the only one who feels like your scalp isn't really clean unless you do your own shampooing?


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 23, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I still haven't done anything to my hair yet. Am I the only one who feels like your scalp isn't really clean unless you do your own shampooing?


I wanna wash my hair, but the way my roots are set up..That’s gonna be a problem! I love getting my hair washed. I have never had a professional loc wash before. From the videos I have seen, a lot of stylists don’t shampoo locs very well.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I wanna wash my hair, but the way my roots are set up..That’s gonna be a problem! I love getting my hair washed. I have never had a professional loc wash before. From the videos I have seen, a lot of stylists don’t shampoo locs very well.



I love to do my hair but it seems like it takes soooo long. I thought about booking an appointment this time but it seems like all of the stylists that I have gone to, shampoo my locs really well but my scalp doesn't feel as clean as I'd like.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 23, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I love to do my hair but it seems like it takes soooo long. I thought about booking an appointment this time but it seems like all of the stylists that I have gone to, shampoo my locs really well but my scalp doesn't feel as clean as I'd like.


That’s the best part of the experience! You think they are scared to mess up your parts?


----------



## Platinum (Sep 23, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> That’s the best part of the experience! You think they are scared to mess up your parts?



That could be a possibility but I don't care. I just want my scalp to feel clean when I go in for maintenance.


----------



## simplycee (Sep 24, 2020)

Almost finished my retightening. I never realize how much hair I have until it’s time for maintenance.


----------



## HisBestFriend (Sep 24, 2020)

I want to get opinions from those with Sisterlocks. I think that they are too big to be on the perimeter of my head.  I do understand that they are just test locs and could very well be taken down as she determines my loc pattern.

These test locs fit the description of Sisterlock - large. But I'd like to ask my consultant to make them medium to small, specifically small on the perimeter - which is what she said is the process. I want to be clear with her on my expectations at the start and then be properly informed if my expectations are not reasonable.

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 24, 2020)

Platinum said:


> I still haven't done anything to my hair yet. Am I the only one who feels like your scalp isn't really clean unless you do your own shampooing?



I'm the same way. My stylist's shampoo person is always leaving some sort of residue in my hair. I only feel like my scalp is really clean when I wash it myself w/ Dr. Bonner's.


----------



## imaginary (Sep 24, 2020)

HisBestFriend said:


> I want to get opinions from those with Sisterlocks. I think that they are too big to be on the perimeter of my head.  I do understand that they are just test locs and could very well be taken down as she determines my loc pattern.
> 
> These test locs fit the description of Sisterlock - large. But I'd like to ask my consultant to make them medium to small, specifically small on the perimeter - which is what she said is the process. I want to be clear with her on my expectations at the start and then be properly informed if my expectations are not reasonable.
> 
> ...



I'm no expert but when I did mine, my consultant explained to me that because my edges and perimeter were so fine, she had to make them slightly larger so that they'd be structurally sound. Too small and they'd break too easily (especially as they'll swell and then contract over time). I'd recommend getting a second opinion for sure. I did that mainly because I didn't like the process the first loctitian described to me and I was very concerned for my edges. 

In my (again- super super uneducated) opinion those look way too big for sisterlocs.


----------



## HisBestFriend (Sep 24, 2020)

@imaginary - I may be falling victim to that age old problem of comparing myself to others but every picture I've seen include smaller edges.

I will speak to the loctician to ask more questions.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 24, 2020)

HisBestFriend said:


> I want to get opinions from those with Sisterlocks. I think that they are too big to be on the perimeter of my head.  I do understand that they are just test locs and could very well be taken down as she determines my loc pattern.
> 
> These test locs fit the description of Sisterlock - large. But I'd like to ask my consultant to make them medium to small, specifically small on the perimeter - which is what she said is the process. I want to be clear with her on my expectations at the start and then be properly informed if my expectations are not reasonable.
> 
> ...


I don’t have sisterlocks, but I have micro traditional locs. I think your locs are a good size. Your hair is going to expand then condense and smaller sisterlocks are fragile. You can’t skip retightenings and if too small, you may have to combine later.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 25, 2020)

Hey y'all!  DS 2's locks will be 2 years old tomorrow.  The other day I sprayed his locks with my rosewater mix, followed up with oil, and wrapped some of the loose hairs that have came out of the base of some of his locks back around the length of the locks.  Some of his roots are still fuzzy but that's to be expected due to his hair type/texture and I don't cover his hair.  I need to go ahead and get both boys something to start tying their hair up at night with.  


As for DS 1, the interlocked parts of his hair have thickened up and are doing their thing.  I still have no clue how many locks he has, but I will try to count them soon.  I still love how full it is and how he can get out of bed and his hair looks good and doesn't require much.   There have been lots of days when I didn't get a chance to spray or oil the locks and it still looked decent.  I couldn't say the same before I decided to move to interlocking, separated his locks and cleaned up his parts.  I had to make sure I at least sprayed his hair every day or every other day to revive it from being flat after he had been sleeping on them all night.

As for me, I hit 2 years and 5 months two days ago on the 23rd.  I have a lot of new, loose hairs that are popping up all over the place that I will have to incorporate into surrounding locks at my next scheduled maintenance session.  That's still a long time away.  I would love to get to the point of only doing quarterly retightenings for myself.  

I am still itching for color but I need to stop saying I will call for an appointment and just do it.


----------



## shortycocoa (Sep 25, 2020)

Sooooo....I saw one of Josette Bianca's videos (last week I think, or maybe it was longer) in which she said she was preparing her hair for locks.

Just got a notification that she has locked up again.  I knew it would only be a matter of time before she started a new set of locks.  I wonder if she saved her locks from the set she cut.  I can't remember if she addressed that when I saw the video of her saying she cut them off.

I'm about to watch the new video now.:

Josette Bianca:


Apparently, she also has a 3-parter video series about her install.  

Also, have y'all seen Bindi Marc's hair?  She's already almost 11 months and her daughter is not too far behind at 10 months.  That time went by super fast.
Their hair is gorgeous!!! She seems happier this time around so I'm glad for her.

Even though I still feel some type of way that she parted with that first set, just because they were super dope and drool worthy.

Bindi Marc:


----------



## simplycee (Sep 25, 2020)

HisBestFriend said:


> I want to get opinions from those with Sisterlocks. I think that they are too big to be on the perimeter of my head.  I do understand that they are just test locs and could very well be taken down as she determines my loc pattern.
> 
> These test locs fit the description of Sisterlock - large. But I'd like to ask my consultant to make them medium to small, specifically small on the perimeter - which is what she said is the process. I want to be clear with her on my expectations at the start and then be properly informed if my expectations are not reasonable.
> 
> ...


I only have mine and my mom’s to compare as a reference but they look too big to be SL to me. I am also not a SL consultant so it’s just my opinion. they are nice though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2020)

I’m retwisting my hair today. I started last night. I have about 60 locs left.. I started around 6pm and worked on my hair for two hours. I started back around 7am. I stop for a 5 min break here and there. I had to do something to avoid damaging my locs waiting so long. The process hasn’t been bad this time around.


----------



## Evolving78 (Sep 26, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m retwisting my hair today. I started last night. I have about 60 locs left.. I started around 6pm and worked on my hair for two hours. I started back around 7am. I stop for a 5 min break here and there. I had to do something to avoid damaging my locs waiting so long. The process hasn’t been bad this time around.


I finished!!! It’s a Miracle!! I’m free! Now I can move on with my life!! I look like somebody’s child again!!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 26, 2020)

Just finished retightening at 4 weeks!  This tool is the bomb!!  Took me about 1.5 hrs.  I have 100 locs total.  
Can't wait until my 6 month mark.  That's when I plan to take update pictures.
Hope you ladies are doing well and staying safe out there!


----------



## MzSwift (Sep 26, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I finished!!! It’s a Miracle!! I’m free! Now I can move on with my life!! I look like somebody’s child again!!



LOL! Whohoo!!


----------



## simplycee (Sep 27, 2020)

It took me an hour but my locs are all twisted into what I hope will become a really defined twist out next week. I used rubber bands coated in olive oil.  I pray this doesn’t damage my ends.


----------



## Foxglove (Sep 28, 2020)

These things are getting heavy


----------



## Guinan (Oct 2, 2020)

I dyed my locs yesterday. For the front of my hair I retouched my roots with cream of nature warmest brown. For the back of my hair, I dyed it lightest blonde by cream of nature. I washed my hair with Dr Bronners peppermint wash & conditioned it w/ cream of nature conditioner. I then toned the back w/ purple conditioner (I don't remember the name). I retwisted my hair using a natural oil by holistic health.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 2, 2020)

Guinan said:


> I dyed my locs yesterday. For the front of my hair I retouched my roots with cream of nature warmest brown. For the back of my hair, I dyed it lightest blonde by cream of nature. I washed my hair with Dr Bronners peppermint wash & conditioned it w/ cream of nature conditioner. I then toned the back w/ purple conditioner (I don't remember the name). I retwisted my hair using a natural oil by holistic health.



It looks really good!  You did a fantastic job!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 2, 2020)

Here's a couple more pics of the color in natural light


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 3, 2020)

I did my first starter loc bun with no added hair.  Woo-hoo!



!


----------



## HisBestFriend (Oct 7, 2020)

I'm feeling relieved. I spoke to my SL consultant about the lock sizes and she assured me they would be smaller.  My tester locks were large because she combs out the starter locks  to make sure that they fit into the grid correctly.

I get going for real tomorrow!


----------



## imaginary (Oct 7, 2020)

I know this is a touchy subject, but has anyone experimented with a mild colour rinse for grey coverage on baby locs? (sister/micro-locs esp.)


----------



## simplycee (Oct 7, 2020)

imaginary said:


> I know this is a touchy subject, but has anyone experimented with a mild colour rinse for grey coverage on baby locs? (sister/micro-locs esp.)



i did a rinse on my grays 1 week before every retightening. I didn’t have any issues. I did it while braiding and banding too. Since I was just touching up the roots I made the braids loose at the root. I also rinsed my hair well.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 8, 2020)

simplycee said:


> i did a rinse on my grays 1 week before every retightening. I didn’t have any issues. I did it while braiding and banding too. Since I was just touching up the roots I made the braids loose at the root. I also rinsed my hair well.



That's great to know. Which brand did you prefer?


----------



## Cheekychica (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm finally at a stage where I'm not tempted to slap a wig over my starters and I don't feel hideous lol. That's an achievement!

Speaking of greys, I have so many near my hairline. I may dye them eventually but I'm pretty lazy so I'm not sure I'd keep up with it.


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 9, 2020)

I have just washed and steamed my hair.  I am about to prep for my retwist.  Why did I start so late tonight?   I am going to be up until midnight...


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 9, 2020)

I hennaed my roots right before i did my first retwist because I couldn't take it anymore.  I am not going to henna for this retwist.  By my third retwist my roots will be screaming for somebody's color...




Cheekychica said:


> I'm finally at a stage where I'm not tempted to slap a wig over my starters and I don't feel hideous lol. That's an achievement!
> 
> Speaking of greys, I have so many near my hairline. I may dye them eventually but I'm pretty lazy so I'm not sure I'd keep up with it.


----------



## simplycee (Oct 10, 2020)

imaginary said:


> That's great to know. Which brand did you prefer?


I really like Clairol Advanced Gray Solutions Semi Permanent Hair Color. i just braid mid way to the ends, fold the ends over and band. I add the color to my roots only. Leaeve in for the recommended time. Then I rinse really, really well.


----------



## mochalocks (Oct 10, 2020)

I really want to color my locs but I’m scared.  I think I might color the  ends instead.


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 11, 2020)

mochalocks said:


> I really want to color my locs but I’m scared.  I think I might color the  ends instead.



Do it!!!!  What color were you thinking of getting?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 12, 2020)

mochalocks said:


> I really want to color my locs but I’m scared.  I think I might color the  ends instead.



I agree, I would definitely do it. After coloring just stay on top of your moisture.  I just retouched my color and bleached the back of my locs on top of color. So far, no problems. I try to oil my locs once a week. I told wash or retwist often; maybe every other month.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 14, 2020)

First retie complete. Let's see how long the front holds up now.


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 14, 2020)

I retwisted my new growth Friday night and it didn't take too long.  I washed and steamed my hair by 8:30.  I finished retwisting before midnight, which was good time for me.  I sat under the dryer and then braided my hair down in 3 braids, put on a scarf, and went to sleep.  When I took out the braids the next day I couldn't believe how long my hair was.  I fully enjoyed it before it shrank up again!  I took this pic today and I love the shrinkage too.


----------



## msdeevee (Oct 14, 2020)

Speaking of color on Locks I was checking out Fanta hair studio on Youtube.

She is a beast with color. With locks , period. Trim, cut and make up.  She knows her stuff. She’s backed up though. No appointments no time soon. 

Check her out.


----------



## HisBestFriend (Oct 23, 2020)

I got my SisterlocksTM installed and I am in love.  i have no idea how many I have and of course I'm scalpy looking but i love the freedom I'm already experiencing.


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 23, 2020)

HisBestFriend said:


> I got my SisterlocksTM installed and I am in love.  i have no idea how many I have and of course I'm scalpy looking but i love the freedom I'm already experiencing.
> 
> View attachment 464587View attachment 464591View attachment 464599



Beautiful! They look great on you!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 24, 2020)

HisBestFriend said:


> I got my SisterlocksTM installed and I am in love.  i have no idea how many I have and of course I'm scalpy looking but i love the freedom I'm already experiencing.
> 
> View attachment 464587View attachment 464591View attachment 464599



Congratulations!  They look great.  Enjoy your journey!


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 25, 2020)

This reti session was the worsttt I’m going back to the loctician next time. It took 3 weeks between an infant and a toddler, work and testing. I had it timed to start during a week off so I could do it all day M-F but my nanny got sick so I lost half a week waiting for her covid test to get back (luckily negative) then I worked 9 12-hour shifts in 10 days (one of those was a night shift) and now the older one has what I hope is just a cold but we had to take her to get swabbed as well. I think this is my 6th self-reti since covid started and I will ask her to  set her chair up outdoors or keep the door open if it’s raining and I’ll do an N95 and goggles. I’m just nervous about the prolonged exposure but I just don’t have the time anymore


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 25, 2020)

I looked at the calendar yesterday.  It's been 12 weeks (3 months) since my last retightening.  I'm feeling like I should go ahead and retighten this week instead of going 14 weeks.  I washed my hair yesterday and mositurized so it's still hydrated and well-nourished.  I might start it later on after I get some stuff done, or wait until later in the week.


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 28, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> I looked at the calendar yesterday.  It's been 12 weeks (3 months) since my last retightening.  I'm feeling like I should go ahead and retighten this week instead of going 14 weeks.  I washed my hair yesterday and mositurized so it's still hydrated and well-nourished.  I might start it later on after I get some stuff done, or wait until later in the week.


That’s cool you can go that long!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Guinan said:


> I dyed my locs yesterday. For the front of my hair I retouched my roots with cream of nature warmest brown. For the back of my hair, I dyed it lightest blonde by cream of nature. I washed my hair with Dr Bronners peppermint wash & conditioned it w/ cream of nature conditioner. I then toned the back w/ purple conditioner (I don't remember the name). I retwisted my hair using a natural oil by holistic health.


Love that color


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 31, 2020)

I’m about 3 weeks away from my 2 year locaversary. I’m so excited about my progress!


----------



## MzSwift (Oct 31, 2020)

Lookin' good @Cattypus1 !!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 31, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> Lookin' good @Cattypus1 !!


Thank you


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 31, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m about 3 weeks away from my 2 year locaversary. I’m so excited about my progress!View attachment 464849



Yaaaaaaaassss, Queen!!!! And your hair looks AMAZING!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 31, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> That’s cool you can go that long!



I would love to be able to go 16 weeks, but I haven't been able to make it past 14.  Didn't get to it this week and yesterday my scalp started really bothering me with the itchiness.  I think it's because I only oiled my locks and not my scalp this time since I anticipated being able to retighten this week.  Or maybe I did but I did it in larger sections.  I might wash my hair tomorrow and try to get the retightening done this week.  I've just been so busy with everything going on lately.  So if it ends up being a little later I'm cool with that, too.


----------



## Foxglove (Oct 31, 2020)

In more positive news it seems like postpartum shedding wasn’t as bad this time around


----------



## Evolving78 (Oct 31, 2020)

@Cattypus1 
Your locs have matured so nicely!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 31, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> @Cattypus1
> Your locs have matured so nicely!



They really have!!!! I'm in awe.  @Cattypus I hope you are enjoying them (even more) now.


----------



## simplycee (Oct 31, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m about 3 weeks away from my 2 year locaversary. I’m so excited about my progress!View attachment 464849


@Cattypus1  your locs are beautiful.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 1, 2020)

Cattypus1 said:


> I’m about 3 weeks away from my 2 year locaversary. I’m so excited about my progress!View attachment 464849



Beautiful locs! I love how some of them have ombre-d into grey.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 6, 2020)

@Cattypus1 , you locs look so good. They have gotten so long! Are you planning on doing anything for you loc-anniversary?


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 6, 2020)

@Cattypus1 your locs are beautiful!!!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 7, 2020)

I had a job interview for the first time since locing. I think it went well. I styled my locs, myself, for the 1st time. I did a bun. My locs are around shoulder length. To achieve the bun, I put my hair in two ponytail buns and then bobby-pinned the locs into the bun. I also retwisted the front of my locs w/ eco-styler gel and a pomade; which gave it a really nice sleek look. I'll update this post w/ pics.


----------



## MzSwift (Nov 9, 2020)

Guinan said:


> I had a job interview for the first time since locing. I think it went well. I styled my locs, myself, for the 1st time. I did a bun. My locs are around shoulder length. To achieve the bun, I put my hair in two ponytail buns and then bobby-pinned the locs into the bun. I also retwisted the front of my locs w/ eco-styler gel and a pomade; which gave it a really nice sleek look. I'll update this post w/ pics.



GL! I hope you get the job!!


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 10, 2020)

Guinan said:


> I had a job interview for the first time since locing. I think it went well. I styled my locs, myself, for the 1st time. I did a bun. My locs are around shoulder length. To achieve the bun, I put my hair in two ponytail buns and then bobby-pinned the locs into the bun. I also retwisted the front of my locs w/ eco-styler gel and a pomade; which gave it a really nice sleek look. I'll update this post w/ pics.


Good luck on your job interview! I’m sure your style was lovely.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 11, 2020)

Thanks Ladies! I keep trying to upload pics but the site says there is an error. Is anyone else having issues with uploading pics? I have resized them multiple times and it still says there is an error.

Edit: I was able to upload it to my avatar, which is weird that the avatar works but not in a post. I resized it to 250×250 and compressed it to 80%


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 11, 2020)

Guinan said:


> Thanks Ladies! I keep trying to upload pics but the site says there is an error. Is anyone else having issues with uploading pics? I have resized them multiple times and it still says there is an error.
> 
> Edit: I was able to upload it to my avatar, which is weird that the avatar works but not in a post. I resized it to 250×250 and compressed it to 80%


 Love! They look awesome


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 11, 2020)

Guinan said:


> Thanks Ladies! I keep trying to upload pics but the site says there is an error. Is anyone else having issues with uploading pics? I have resized them multiple times and it still says there is an error.
> 
> Edit: I was able to upload it to my avatar, which is weird that the avatar works but not in a post. I resized it to 250×250 and compressed it to 80%


Your style looks lovely @Guinan. Re the pic uploads- it's not just you. There is a glitch from the update. A thread has been started.


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 12, 2020)

Thanksgiving weekend I will cross the two year mark! I loved how my locs are coming along. Just finished my fastest interlocking session. 200 locs  in 6 hours. I’ll have figure out how to post a pic.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 15, 2020)

Of course just when I decide to go back to my loctician it seems like we are heading towards another lockdown


----------



## Arian (Nov 16, 2020)

Does anyone else have locs with ends that won't close?  Before I got my locs cut, I felt like I had perfect closed ends.  Now, they won't close.  They aren't unraveling, but they are almost kind of...bushy?  I don't know if that's the right word.

Also, any suggestions for a hair deodorizer?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 17, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Of course just when I decide to go back to my loctician it seems like we are heading towards another lockdown


We went back to Phase 1. Nothing’s open


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 18, 2020)

My appointment is today at noon I’m glad I booked when I did since the threats of a lock down are looming again. My last retwist was late June I think. So it’s been 5 months. I did a loc detox last night since I saw some crap Embedded into my hair a few days ago and was grossed out lol! Then of course I wanted a few YT vids and got even more grossed out haha. I think my results are not bad after 4.5 years of life, dirt, oil,and breakups! Haha. Not using the wax, nasty gel or pretty much anything besides oil really does wonders. I don’t think I’ll need another detox for another year or 2. We’ll see!


----------



## imaginary (Nov 18, 2020)

Gorgeous locs @BillsBackerz67!!!


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 19, 2020)

@BillsBackerz67 I've always admired your locs and they just keep getting better and better. Beautiful!


----------



## prettywhitty (Nov 20, 2020)

Your locs are beautiful @BillsBackerz67!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 20, 2020)

GGsKin said:


> @BillsBackerz67 I've always admired your locs and they just keep getting better and better. Beautiful!


Awwww Thank you!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Nov 20, 2020)

imaginary said:


> Gorgeous locs @BillsBackerz67!!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 20, 2020)

I retwisted my hair.. that is all... lol
I used some loc pomade again. I wanted some shine.


----------



## Arian (Nov 21, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My appointment is today at noon I’m glad I booked when I did since the threats of a lock down are looming again. My last retwist was late June I think. So it’s been 5 months. I did a loc detox last night since I saw some crap Embedded into my hair a few days ago and was grossed out lol! Then of course I wanted a few YT vids and got even more grossed out haha. I think my results are not bad after 4.5 years of life, dirt, oil,and breakups! Haha. Not using the wax, nasty gel or pretty much anything besides oil really does wonders. I don’t think I’ll need another detox for another year or 2. We’ll see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful locs!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 22, 2020)

@ItsMeLilLucky 
Come on and join us!! Lol I’m still offering to be your loc buddy! Lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 22, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> Come on and join us!! Lol I’m still offering to be your loc buddy! Lol


Aww 
I’ll get there eventually lol


----------



## Guinan (Nov 22, 2020)

I decided to dye my hair either in Dec or Jan. I'm thinking ashe blonde. I ordered the dye and the toner on Amazon. I also ordered backup dye just in case. This is the color below


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 22, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> Thanksgiving weekend I will cross the two year mark! I loved how my locs are coming along. *Just finished my fastest interlocking session. 200 locs  in 6 hours. *I’ll have figure out how to post a pic.


Oh wow!!! It's been 2 years already?  Yay!!! I bet they look amazing!  Can't wait to see.  But @ the bolded, let me find out you a pro!!! I have never been able to be that fast with either set of locks.  That's awesome.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 22, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Of course just when I decide to go back to my loctician it seems like we are heading towards another lockdown


This...


ItsMeLilLucky said:


> We went back to Phase 1. Nothing’s open


And this...

I'm so sorry, ladies...I had a feeling they would shut everything back down again especially with us being in the holiday season and the number of cases still out of control. It will be even worse after January.

I saw a story in my Google cards about California being shut down again, if I recall correctly.  But the title was misleading and I thought it was talking about a national lockdown again so that's why I initially clicked on it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Nov 23, 2020)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> We went back to Phase 1. Nothing’s open


My bad y’all I misspoke. We’re in Phase 4 but they’re thinking about rolling us back to Phase 3.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 23, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> This...
> 
> And this...
> 
> ...



Our numbers in Cali are bad and we are also getting transfers from surrounding states like Arizona whose ICUs are completely full. I’m not taking any chances


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 23, 2020)

I washed, applied Clairol Professionals in Mahogany Red (semi-perm), steamed with a diluted conditioner, etc. on Sunday.  I am happy with the color and I followed up by spraying my hair with water/ACV mix to keep the color from bleeding.  I was looking for an easier alternative to henna and this color gave me more red and less orange, so I am happy.  I retwisted with water and Loc-N-Slay.  My hair is growing and coming along.  If I retwist again in 6 weeks, I will be at 6 months locked!


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> Our numbers in Cali are bad and we are also getting transfers from surrounding states like Arizona whose ICUs are completely full. I’m not taking any chances


I'm so sorry  please be safe. In Philly the numbers are also climbing.  Thank God my recent test was negative.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 23, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> I washed, applied Clairol Professionals in Mahogany Red (semi-perm), steamed with a diluted conditioner, etc. on Sunday.  I am happy with the color and I followed up by spraying my hair with water/ACV mix to keep the color from bleeding.  I was looking for an easier alternative to henna and this color gave me more red and less orange, so I am happy.  I retwisted with water and Loc-N-Slay.  My hair is growing and coming along.  If I retwist again in 6 weeks, I will be at 6 months locked!


What kind of conditioner did you use? Just curious because I started using KCNT and I don't think it's strong enough.


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 24, 2020)

Guinan said:


> What kind of conditioner did you use? Just curious because I started using KCNT and I don't think it's strong enough.


I am using my last bottle of Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner (it has been discontinued).  I dilute with water and spray it in my hair, steam, then rinse out.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> I washed, applied Clairol Professionals in Mahogany Red (semi-perm), steamed with a diluted conditioner, etc. on Sunday.  I am happy with the color and I followed up by spraying my hair with water/ACV mix to keep the color from bleeding.  I was looking for an easier alternative to henna and this color gave me more red and less orange, so I am happy.  I retwisted with water and Loc-N-Slay.  My hair is growing and coming along.  If I retwist again in 6 weeks, I will be at 6 months locked!


I bet it looks so pretty!!  I wanna see!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2020)

Arian said:


> Does anyone else have locs with ends that won't close?  Before I got my locs cut, I felt like I had perfect closed ends.  Now, they won't close.  They aren't unraveling, but they are almost kind of...bushy?  I don't know if that's the right word.
> 
> Also, any suggestions for a hair deodorizer?



If it's bothersome, maybe you could try using a crochet needle to close the ends back up.  I don't see why it wouldn't work.  

I tried a hair odor neutralizer spray on my relaxed hair years ago but I don't remember the name of it or if it's still being produced now.  I got it from a drug store when I was out with my mom one day.  I liked the scent and I only got it to use when people would smoke around me or if I was out in areas where avoiding side stream smoke was impossible.  I think the alcohol content was really high so maybe if you do find one just make sure it doesn't contain a lot or moisturize your locks really well to combat that.

I would imagine you could also try making your own with water and essential oils.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 24, 2020)

I washed DS 2's hair last Sunday and retightened his locks.  He was 12 weeks post.  His hair took up all my time Sunday so I ended up washing my hair the next day, then started my retightening that same week.  (I FINALLY made it to 16 weeks post!!!)

It took me the whole week to finish.  (I finished this past Sunday) My hair is so thick and full and getting longer and longer.  I love it!

I need to touch base with my stylist who did my first color job last Summer.  Everytime it pops in my head I end up getting sidetracked.

I attempted to wash DS 1's hair Sunday but he wanted no parts of it and I wasn't in the mood to fight him on it so I told him we would wash his hair at some point later this week.

I don't really plan to retighten his hair until after Christmas, and by that time it'll be time for his 2 year lockaversary to come up.

With everything going on, I have not been spraying their hair and oiling it every morning or every other morning the way I used to.  I need to get back on the ball with that.

I will try to post pics later on tonight or sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2020)

I think I will continue to use the loc pomade during the winter and use gel during the spring/summer. The loc pomade isn’t drying, so no need to spray anything right now. I will retwist my hair in 3 weeks. Still trying to decide should I put rods in my hair or just do a regular retwist and call it a day.


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2020)

I need to figure out how to look professional with the length I have right now.


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 25, 2020)

4 months in...


----------



## imaginary (Nov 25, 2020)

Guinan said:


> I decided to dye my hair either in Dec or Jan. I'm thinking ashe blonde. I ordered the dye and the toner on Amazon. I also ordered backup dye just in case. This is the color below
> 
> View attachment 465587
> 
> View attachment 465589View attachment 465591


This is my dream colour. DREAM.

Lovely and voluminous @Alta Angel!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 25, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I need to figure out how to look professional with the length I have right now.



Remind us...How long is it now? 

I went digging and found these:


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 25, 2020)

Harpo, who dis woman???? I love her locks and style!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 25, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Remind us...How long is it now?
> 
> I went digging and found these:


I can attempt the first look the other looks don’t look corporate enough. Thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 26, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> 4 months in...
> View attachment 465705



Pretty!!!! I love your whole look here.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 26, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My appointment is today at noon I’m glad I booked when I did since the threats of a lock down are looming again. My last retwist was late June I think. So it’s been 5 months. I did a loc detox last night since I saw some crap Embedded into my hair a few days ago and was grossed out lol! Then of course I wanted a few YT vids and got even more grossed out haha. I think my results are not bad after 4.5 years of life, dirt, oil,and breakups! Haha. Not using the wax, nasty gel or pretty much anything besides oil really does wonders. I don’t think I’ll need another detox for another year or 2. We’ll see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you're doing well!!! I was getting ready to tag you since we hadn't heard from you in a while and then you posted this the other day.  Your locks look so amazingly healthy and your hair is still #goals.  

How did your retwist turn out?  Can we see?


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 27, 2020)

@shortycocoa 
I’m going to try the first style you suggested and try a curly style


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 28, 2020)

I hope you ladies had a good Thanksgiving!  Here's a few pics of my hair from my latest retightening:


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 28, 2020)

DS 2:


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 28, 2020)

DS 2 (cont.):


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 28, 2020)

@shortycocoa 
So you just gonna stunt on us huh? Lol the baby’s hair is thriving and getting so long! You and the locs look gorgeous! Hey I like the color of your locs! If you wanna change it on your own try a rinse! I ran out of the black rinse I like, so I decided to go with red hue. Since i grew out the bleached parts, the red made my hair look rich. I might just stick with that for awhile.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 28, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> @shortycocoa
> So you just gonna stunt on us huh? Lol the baby’s hair is thriving and getting so long! You and the locs look gorgeous! Hey I like the color of your locs! If you wanna change it on your own try a rinse! I ran out of the black rinse I like, so I decided to go with red hue. Since i grew out the bleached parts, the red made my hair look rich. I might just stick with that for awhile.


Thank you for all the compliments!  Yes, I am amazed at how his hair looked after this retightening.  Day to day it always looks the same but of course the pics tell the real story. As for the color,  I think I might do it on my own...been contemplating it forever.  Which brands do you suggest?


----------



## Alta Angel (Nov 28, 2020)

@shortycocoa 

Your whole family's hair is amazing!  GOALS!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 29, 2020)

Alta Angel said:


> @shortycocoa
> 
> Your whole family's hair is amazing!  GOALS!



Awwwwwww...thank you @Alta Angel!


----------



## Evolving78 (Nov 29, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Thank you for all the compliments!  Yes, I am amazed at how his hair looked after this retightening.  Day to day it always looks the same but of course the pics tell the real story. As for the color,  I think I might do it on my own...been contemplating it forever.  Which brands do you suggest?


If you are going for a bold look, I would use adore.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 30, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> If you are going for a bold look, I would use adore.



Thanks!  I'm looking at colors now.  I believe that's the same brand the stylist used to color my hair the first time, so that would be perfect!


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2020)

My locs are starting to touch the bottom of my neck...progress...lol


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 1, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> My locs are starting to touch the bottom of my neck...progress...lol


YAY!!


Update:  Don't judge me y'all.  My locs have been in kinky twist extensions for about a month now.  I needed this hair break.  Even with locs, I was fussing too much over whether or not I was getting enough moisture or protein, covering my locs properly, etc.  So I had to put them away for my sanity.  It's been good too bc I've had the energy to adjust and adapt to my little one's schedule.  We are also spending more time getting my oldest son to his dad's for the holidays and school breaks, we're driving now instead of having him fly, due to COVID, and we live states away.   Not yet sure when I'm gonna take these twists down but I'm so excited that I don't have to worry about the intensive detangling I usually faced with loose hair.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 1, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> YAY!!
> 
> 
> Update:  Don't judge me y'all.  My locs have been in kinky twist extensions for about a month now.  I needed this hair break.  Even with locs, I was fussing too much over whether or not I was getting enough moisture or protein, covering my locs properly, etc.  So I had to put them away for my sanity.  It's been good too bc I've had the energy to adjust and adapt to my little one's schedule.  We are also spending more time getting my oldest son to his dad's for the holidays and school breaks, we're driving now instead of having him fly, due to COVID, and we live states away.   Not yet sure when I'm gonna take these twists down but I'm so excited that I don't have to worry about the intensive detangling I usually faced with loose hair.


Whatever you gotta do in these times. Protein and Moisture? Girl, that’s loose hair talk! Lol 
I use two different leave-in sprays. One for moisture and one for moisture/protein. I’m only concerned about that because I have color. And semi permanents act like a protein fillers.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2020)

It’s the last month of the year! I’m so happy I didn’t cut my locs off and working my way through this process. Since I have been focusing on school, I have switched to washing my hair 2-3 weeks, just so my new growth has time to formulate into the the loc’ed hair. 
I’m interested in loc’ed jewelry for next year. Just a couple of pieces that will still look professional (not conservative). 

I’m going to get some rods finally today. I have been talking about getting some for almost a year now! Lol I keep forgetting when I’m out the house. 
So I’m going to get some rods and wrap foam lotion, and rubber bands. I may try some two strand twists next year. I found two cute accessories in my accessory stash that work well with my length right now. I want a few more like those. 
I’ve been through some challenges this year-heck we all have, and I just want to do some self-care things that will help me feel good. Not just for my hair, but for my new career.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2020)

Anybody use an oil spray, instead of oil droplets for their hair? I like the sprays.


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 3, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Glad you're doing well!!! I was getting ready to tag you since we hadn't heard from you in a while and then you posted this the other day.  Your locks look so amazingly healthy and your hair is still #goals.
> 
> How did your retwist turn out?  Can we see?


Thank you so much @shortycocoa ive been working a lot and haven’t been logging on as much. There was literally a point where I all I did was throw it into a high bun and put a scarf around my head for 8 weeks. Luckily I made sure to at least search for Velcro roots during that time or it would have been very bad news came time for my retwist appt. I took some pics this am  holy greys!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 3, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Anybody use an oil spray, instead of oil droplets for their hair? I like the sprays.


I like the black queen oil spray. It smells so good lol


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 3, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> I like the black queen oil spray. It smells so good lol


Do you get it online, or from a brick and mortar? I love smell good oils!


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Dec 3, 2020)

G


Evolving78 said:


> Do you get it online, or from a brick and mortar? I love smell good oils!


i get mine from amazon but I’m sure if I went into a Bss I might find it. I get the green olive oil one.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2020)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> G
> 
> i get mine from amazon but I’m sure if I went into a Bss I might find it. I get the green olive oil one.


Your locs are beautiful! I didn’t find the oil at the BSS, but I was distracted looking at all of the products out.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2020)

I’ve been playing around with the crochet hook to incorporate loose hair back into the locs. I need to put some time aside to do my entire head..


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> I’ve been playing around with the crochet hook to incorporate loose hair back into the locs. I need to put some time aside to do my entire head..



Is that working for you?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Is that working for you?


So far so good. The real test will be when I wash my hair. Do I crochet them all first, then wash, or wash, crochet, retwist?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 4, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> So far so good. The real test will be when I wash my hair. Do I crochet them all first, then wash, or wash, crochet, retwist?


I would wash, crochet then retwist.  Otherwise you will be doing the same work twice and that may not be the best use of your time.   Did you stop interlocking?


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 4, 2020)

^^*Yeah I went back to retwisting awhile ago. 


shortycocoa said:


> I would wash, crochet then retwist.  Otherwise you will be doing the same work twice and that may not be the best use of your time.   Did you stop interlocking?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 6, 2020)

Yesterday I spent a good bit of time researching color tutorials on YouTube... then later on I was browsing Amazon for color.   Now a lot of wheels are turning in my head...so much so that I had to take a break from it.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 6, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Yesterday I spent a good bit of time researching color tutorials on YouTube... then later on I was browsing Amazon for color.   Now a lot of wheels are turning in my head...so much so that I had to take a break from it.


I started thinking about lightening my hair and I’m like please tell the hamster in your head to go to sleep! Lol I need to focus on some bigger fish I need to fry, and coloring my hair isn’t it.
Oh I think a warm color would look nice on you. I was looking at ginger, or copper, something golden. I gotta do too much to my hair to achieve that. I would have to remove color, lift my hair color, then tone my hair with the color I want. I still may do it later, but now isn’t the time.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 15, 2020)

I got through another reti and didn’t realize how bad my postpartum shedding until I finished the front 

This side is the worst 







The other side 





Luckily I’m covered up for work but this is worse than the first time around


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 15, 2020)

@Foxglove 
My hair did exactly the same thing after the birth of my kids.  First my temples thinned out,  and then they became wiry and unmanageable.  Today, my temples are 4z textured and still remain thinner than they used to be.  I have never been consistent with the scalp massages and JBCO though.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 16, 2020)

@Foxglove
PP shedding is no joke.  I think the size of your locs helps to camouflage it though because it really does not look too bad to me.  
But I know I'm biased because I  your locs.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 16, 2020)

Evolving78 said:


> Whatever you gotta do in these times. Protein and Moisture? Girl, that’s loose hair talk! Lol
> I use two different leave-in sprays. One for moisture and one for moisture/protein. I’m only concerned about that because I have color. And semi permanents act like a protein fillers.



Lol, you are right, sis!  It's taking me a bit to reprogram my thinking.  
I've never had hair longer than 3" until I started this HHJ so it's now how I think about hair care.
BTW, these twist are still in my head and I have no idea when I'm taking them down. 
I'm definitely looking forward to the RT after I take them down though.  Lots of new growth, on top of the growth that was there when I installed them.

@shortycocoa 
You have such beautiful facial bone structure! You have a very striking look!


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 17, 2020)

MzSwift said:


> Lol, you are right, sis!  It's taking me a bit to reprogram my thinking.
> I've never had hair longer than 3" until I started this HHJ so it's now how I think about hair care.
> BTW, these twist are still in my head and I have no idea when I'm taking them down.
> I'm definitely looking forward to the RT after I take them down though.  Lots of new growth, on top of the growth that was there when I installed them.
> ...



Thank you so much!  Are you going to condition your hair any when you take them down?


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 17, 2020)

Foxglove said:


> I got through another reti and didn’t realize how bad my postpartum shedding until I finished the front
> 
> This side is the worst
> 
> ...



I'm sorry you're still experiencing a lot of shedding.  Are you open to trying any of the tea rinses we were discussing earlier in the thread?  Sulfur oil might help also.  I bet Curly Proverbz also has an oil/post partum shedding regimen that may help.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 18, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Thank you so much!  Are you going to condition your hair any when you take them down?


Definitely!
Trying to decide if I wanna to do an ayurveda gloss with oil or if I will stick to the teas.
I haven't used any conditioner on my locs bc they're still babies and I'm trying to prevent buildup from product use.

For my extensions, I use the same products I've been using on my locs, just diluted a bit more.
I use a tea as a daily spray. It's brahmi, hibiscus and bhringaraj with sweet orange and lavender EOs.
And I oil my scalp once a week with a nettle leaf, horsetail, amla infused grapeseed oil.
I just washed them this morning with my black soap wash and poured a henna, amla and lavender EO tea on it to condition.
I hope they look good and healthy whenever I do decide to take these things out.
Honestly, I'm loving this hair break. I haven't really had one in a long time.


----------



## simplycee (Dec 18, 2020)

I covered my grays today with the Revlon Total color. This was my second time using this. I only did a touch up this time but it got all the pesky grays around my hairline. Monday is reti day And the last for 2020. Can’t wait to take my comparison pics.


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 19, 2020)

Thanks for all the support guys I picked up some JBCO from Marshall’s hopefully that works


----------



## imaginary (Dec 21, 2020)

Did my 3rd re-tie yesterday, and I like the progression of how much more full my locs have begun to look. The front is still having problems staying in: by the 3rd week a bunch of the baby ones at my temple have pulled out because my hair is so fine/soft there. So I'm still living in this middle part, which I've begun to hate less. I do prefer the look, once it's grown in a bit more however.


View media item 130715
View media item 130713


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 23, 2020)

@imaginary 
Sooo pretty!!!


----------



## Cheekychica (Dec 23, 2020)

I did my first (self) re-twist this past Saturday after 3 months of growth . I wanted to try palm rolling/re-twisting because the first time I got a re-tie (interlocking) in September my head was sooooo sore it hurt for a week- like it hurt to lay back on a pillow, my head was throbbing. I thought maybe if I grew it out and waited longer between re-ties it would hurt less but I decided to try re-twisting instead. It actually helps that I only have like 45 locs


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 23, 2020)

Cheekychica said:


> I did my first (self) re-twist this past Saturday after 3 months of growth . I wanted to try palm rolling/re-twisting because the first time I got a re-tie (interlocking) in September my head was sooooo sore it hurt for a week- like it hurt to lay back on a pillow, my head was throbbing. I thought maybe if I grew it out and waited longer between re-ties it would hurt less but I decided to try re-twisting instead. It actually helps that I only have like 45 locs



I feel so bad that I used to send my son to bed in pain like that after a RT and had no idea!  I hope your palm rolling RT works out.


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 23, 2020)

Oh, we cut off my son's locs this weekend.  I can't believe how emotional it was for ME! lol, smh.
He had been growing them out since he was 6 and now he'll be 17 in Feb.  It was gradual, he had sneaked and given himself an undercut a year or so ago.  
His locs were so long, I didn't notice for a while.  And then after I saw it, he started wearing them up in a bun most of the time.
Finally, we cut them off.  He's gonna keep his undercut but he's talking about growing out semi-freeform or making the locs bigger than his other ones.


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 23, 2020)

Today I am 2 years and 8 months locked...getting closer and closer to my 3 year anniversary every day. I didn't even realize it until I was thinking about it yesterday and realized what date it was.  

I ordered all my color and supplies to color my hair.  I'm just waiting for one more thing to come in. 

 Unfortunately, I will still have to wait a while on coloring since I sprained my right hand last Friday and I'm trying to let it heal and not put too much pressure on it. 

But I am so excited with the choices I made and can't wait to see how it looks when I finally do it.  

I was also planning on washing DS 1's hair last weekend and starting his retightening since he is now on Christmas break and it's probably going to take me 2 weeks to do it, just like last time.  So I'm having to wait on that as well.  DS 2 was just due for a regular wash.  Everything will have to wait.


----------



## Platinum (Dec 24, 2020)

Hey Everyone!  I really have to start checking in more often. There's not much going on with me. I've been working a lot and I'm overdue for a retwist.

Enjoy your Holidays!


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 24, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Today I am 2 years and 8 months locked...getting closer and closer to my 3 year anniversary every day. I didn't even realize it until I was thinking about it yesterday and realized what date it was.
> 
> I ordered all my color and supplies to color my hair.  I'm just waiting for one more thing to come in.
> 
> ...


You just made me realize I’m 2 years 1 month after this weekend. I need to do a reti. And cover my grays. I’m thinking about trying a style similar to this :

I think I’ll do it for the New Year.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 24, 2020)

@shortycocoa 
Feel better


----------



## shortycocoa (Dec 24, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> You just made me realI’ve I’m 2 years 1 month after this weekend. I need to do a reti. And cover my grays. I’m thinking about trying a style similar to this :
> 
> I think I’ll do it for the New Year.



Congratulations on your 2 years!  That style is cute.  I like it.  Thanks for posting her. I ended up watching this video and her color tutorial video and it was extremely helpful.  She gave me some ideas and made me realize I need to get the things she used if I want stellar results.  I subscribed to her channel also.  Her locks and color are beautiful!


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 25, 2020)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations on your 2 years!  That style is cute.  I like it.  Thanks for posting her. I ended up watching this video and her color tutorial video and it was extremely helpful.  She gave me some ideas and made me realize I need to get the things she used if I want stellar results.  I subscribed to her channel also.  Her locks and color are beautiful!


Her hair color is gorgeous! And I love her locs.
I hope everyone is having a wonderful Holiday season.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 25, 2020)

I guess I’m just gonna wait until the new year to retwist my hair.. I have 6 days to wrap up unfinished business and retwisting takes up a lot of time. Still debating if I want to curl my locs or not.


----------



## Sheabutterboy (Dec 26, 2020)

locked peeps with 500 locs and above, how's maintenance life? too time-consuming? What's the average time retie takes?


----------



## Foxglove (Dec 26, 2020)

Sheabutterboy said:


> locked peeps with 500 locs and above, how's maintenance life? too time-consuming? What's the average time retie takes?


My loctician took 2.5 to 3 hours for 420something depending how many weeks of new growth. Pre kids I would take a couple hours each night over a week or so. After kids I really don’t have time me so it’s taking me 2-3 weeks bc something always comes up


----------



## MzSwift (Dec 30, 2020)

I realized that those twists had been in for 2 months already so I had to take them down. 
Did my RT this morning.  I am still amazed at how quickly it goes with this tool and I have no pain! No mistakenly pulled strands. 
I hope it continues to be this breezy, but I know how hair journeys go. Lol

Next month, my locs will be 6 months old.  I plan to snap a pic then.  It'll be around Inauguration Day so it should be easy to remember.


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 31, 2020)

I’m washing and retwisting tomorrow. I’m going to deep condition to help with popping these locs!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 1, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> I’m washing and retwisting tomorrow. I’m going to deep condition to help with popping these locs!


I am washing and retwisting on Saturday.  I am also going to touch up the perimeter of my silver highlights and then deep condition.  Post your pics!


----------



## simplycee (Jan 1, 2021)

Sheabutterboy said:


> locked peeps with 500 locs and above, how's maintenance life? too time-consuming? What's the average time retie


I have 550+ and my reties take just under 4 hours and includes a shampoo. When I was doing them myself I was able to get it done over the course of 4 days.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 2, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> I am washing and retwisting on Saturday.  I am also going to touch up the perimeter of my silver highlights and then deep condition.  Post your pics!


I still look like black Jesus.. I didn’t get around to it. Hopefully I will tomorrow evening!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 3, 2021)

Welp, I know my hair has grown in 6 months, it just doesn't look like it.  I am taking it one day at a time and I am loving the feedom.  These 6 months have flown by and I am so happy I decided to do this!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2021)

@Alta Angel 
Your hair is in the full/growth stage and it looks awesome! Congrats on six months!  You will see length once your locs start to condense. You locs have expanded a lot!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2021)

I washed my hair. I had to wash 3 times and rinse like crazy. The shower water got cold.. it was a humbling experience! Lol now I need some energy to retwist my hair. It’s been 6 weeks.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> I washed my hair. I had to wash 3 times and rinse like crazy. The shower water got cold.. it was a humbling experience! Lol now I need some energy to retwist my hair. It’s been 6 weeks.


Fighting through the loose hair and new growth is not what’s hot. I have five more sections to go. I’m wrapping this session up until tomorrow.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 6, 2021)

Day 4 of retwisting my bird’s nest of hair... I think I’m going to use some detangling spray..


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 6, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> Day 4 of retwisting my bird’s nest of hair... I think I’m going to use some detangling spray..



You can do it!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 6, 2021)

MzSwift said:


> You can do it!


Thank you! I need the encouragement!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 7, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> Thank you! I need the encouragement!


Day 5... I couldn’t even get my thoughts together to push through and work on this hair of mine. I’m going to finish today, because I got some major things I need to wrap up. I have about 170 more locs to go.. I’m about 300 locs and these aren’t sisterlocks.. lol

I have 100 more locs to go..
I have 40 something locs left

I finished!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2021)

I have learned my lesson!  I washed and colored my hair last month, then the last wash I had to wash, and rinse several times getting soap and then conditioner out of my locs. I don’t know why I keep using that particular conditioner.. anyway, rinsing my hair at the sink is a no-no and going that long without a retwist is a no-no. It was so much work trying to get the the tangles, knots, and locs marrying at the roots.
I need a bigger satin scarf.. I’m still reluctant to try a style, but we shall see this year. I just feel like I should be able to do whatever with my hair. I haven’t had to be concerned this much about my hair/image in years. I refuse to put a wig on...


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 8, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> I have learned my lesson!  I washed and colored my hair last month, then the last wash I had to wash, and rinse several times getting soap and then conditioner out of my locs. I don’t know why I keep using that particular conditioner.. anyway, rinsing my hair at the sink is a no-no and going that long without a retwist is a no-no. It was so much work trying to get the the tangles, knots, and locs marrying at the roots.
> I need a bigger satin scarf.. I’m still reluctant to try a style, but we shall see this year. I just feel like I should be able to do whatever with my hair. I haven’t had to be concerned this much about my hair/image in years. I refuse to put a wig on...



Yay, you finished!  Sounds like it was a ton of work. ((BIG HUG)) That's one of the reasons I made mine bigger this time.  I got discouraged and combed my last set out  due to the constant marrying. I hope that it will work out for you as they grow in more and mature.  I hope you find a simple style that makes you feel like the beauty you really are.

Also, I bought these satin scarves a few years ago on Amazon, 4 for $15.  Two of them are still in the package. I have been alternating between the other two for the last few years and they're still in good shape with no snags.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 8, 2021)

@MzSwift 
I’m going to check those out! Thank you!
I’m closing in on 18 months and I was looking at my starting pic.  Yikes! I was like dang that’s a lot of starter locs! Lol I had to make the ones around the front of my hair line bigger to combat wear and tear. My last set years ago were larger than these, but imma ride this set out for awhile. 
i don’t want to style because I don’t want to damage my locs, or look crazy once the style wears out. That’s perfectionism for ya! Lol


----------



## felic1 (Jan 8, 2021)

MzSwift said:


> Oh, we cut off my son's locs this weekend.  I can't believe how emotional it was for ME! lol, smh.
> He had been growing them out since he was 6 and now he'll be 17 in Feb.  It was gradual, he had sneaked and given himself an undercut a year or so ago.
> His locs were so long, I didn't notice for a while.  And then after I saw it, he started wearing them up in a bun most of the time.
> Finally, we cut them off.  He's gonna keep his undercut but he's talking about growing out semi-freeform or making the locs bigger than his other ones.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 8, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Welp, I know my hair has grown in 6 months, it just doesn't look like it.  I am taking it one day at a time and I am loving the feedom.  These 6 months have flown by and I am so happy I decided to do this!
> 
> View attachment 466941


It looks a lot fuller (and you’re so cute!).


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 9, 2021)

Cattypus1 said:


> It looks a lot fuller (and you’re so cute!).


Thank you!


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Jan 9, 2021)

For those of you that wash your locs with African black soap, could you please give me your review of it and how you use it please!


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 9, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> For those of you that wash your locs with African black soap, could you please give me your review of it and how you use it please!



I just realized my black soap wash isn't African black soap so it may not be what you're looking for. 

I use this:

 
And I love it! I don't feel any residue afterwards and it has this clean smell to it. It's not drying and it leaves my hair smelling good.  It's a castile soap so I am also able to use it as my body and face wash for really quick showers.  To be safe, I plan to clarify with a clarifying poo every 6 months or so.  

I follow it with a homemade ayurveda tea to condition and I leave that in to dry.  So far so good! HTH!


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Jan 10, 2021)

MzSwift said:


> I just realized my black soap wash isn't African black soap so it may not be what you're looking for.
> 
> I use this:
> 
> ...



thanks so much for sharing what you use! I was hoping for the 100% natural black soap reviews though, I don’t know if I want to use Castile soap. I’m lazy and don’t want to do an acv rinse every wash day lol


----------



## fifi134 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hey y’all, happy new year. Haven’t been here for a minute. This is my hair tonight. I interlock maybe every 5-6 weeks. Sometimes I do a light retwist on the top layer of hair, where it gets the most frizzy. I can finally do a struggle pony lol, still waiting for some real length to combat the shrinkage.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 11, 2021)

fifi134 said:


> Hey y’all, happy new year. Haven’t been here for a minute. This is my hair tonight. I interlock maybe every 5-6 weeks. Sometimes I do a light retwist on the top layer of hair, where it gets the most frizzy. I can finally do a struggle pony lol, still waiting for some real length to combat the shrinkage.
> 
> View attachment 467503View attachment 467505View attachment 467507



They're looking good!  They're growing and maturing really thick and pretty. Congrats on your ponytail! That's an essential milestone.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Jan 13, 2021)

Been a minute... About six months ago my locs started creeping past my waist and I the weight of them began to really bother me. I cut them back to my shoulders and I really enjoyed the lightness and freedom ..but now Im ready for them to get long again.  Also I've had to do a lot of loc divorcing. That's from keeping my head covered and un-manipulated for months. I've had an FUT and then an FUE ...the reasons for me covering my head. I didnt realize just how fast locs can marry.  Im just ready for a brand new intensive hair care regimen like I used to do years ago. I missed the old days when I was so amped every day about haircare. Im realizing keeping my hair clean, covered and unbothered has not been enough.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 13, 2021)

ChasingBliss said:


> Been a minute... About six months ago my locs started creeping past my waist and I the weight of them began to really bother me. I cut them back to my shoulders and I really enjoyed the lightness and freedom ..but now Im ready for them to get long again.  Also I've had to do a lot of loc divorcing. That's from keeping my head covered and un-manipulated for months. I've had and FUT and then an FUE ...the reasons for me covering my head. I didnt realize just how. fast locs can marry.  Im just ready for a brand new intensive hair care regimen like I used to do years ago. I missed the old days when I was so amped every day about haircare. Im realizing keeping my hair clean, covered and unbothered has not been enough.


I know I learned my lesson! Lol I just did some trimming and used the little crochet hook to force some loose hairs in.


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 14, 2021)

So I just finished my reti. And I was tired of struggling to get the fat end of my loc through my interlock section... so I cut off all my fat ends. I’m sitting here a little in shock. But interlocking is so much easier and I know that my hair will grow back. In the meantime I have enough to roller set and that will give me volume. 
Those fat ends were driving me mad... my head feels lighter and I am excited to see how it grows now. I was going to chop these ends anyway. I just got impatient.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 16, 2021)

My locs were feeling extra crispy due to this cold air despite me using my spray twice per day.  I steamed my locs for about 20 minutes with rosewater/aloe vera/oil mix.  After I was done steaming, I put some oil in my hands and applied it a section at a time to seal.  I may have to do this every 2 weeks.

I also purchased the travel pack of Dr. Loc products.  I want to test them out to see if I like them enough to incorporate going forward.


----------



## godzooki (Jan 16, 2021)

Yay! I finally did it! I got my starter comb twist locs on Wednesday! There is so much I have to backtrack these posts for, lol. Looking for good products, that won't cause build up.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 17, 2021)

godzooki said:


> Yay! I finally did it! I got my starter comb twist locs on Wednesday! There is so much I have to backtrack these posts for, lol. Looking for good products, that won't cause build up.View attachment 467935View attachment 467937


Love the coils. Welcome to The loc universe.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 17, 2021)

godzooki said:


> Yay! I finally did it! I got my starter comb twist locs on Wednesday! There is so much I have to backtrack these posts for, lol. Looking for good products, that won't cause build up.View attachment 467935View attachment 467937


I’ve been using Design Essentials shampoo, conditioner and styling products. For retwisting I use the DE setting lotion or one of the foam or mousse concoctions. I’ve been using them for two years and I don’t have any build up. I’m no expert and this is my first set of locs but I love DE products.


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Jan 18, 2021)

Will these 2 shampoos be okay for my locs? The Giovanni one I use now. It does great for my dandruff since it’s PH balanced. Only thing that scares me is the clarifying part of it. It works great by itself, but in a bit hesitant to use it with another clarifying shampoo. But this one has good ingredients to help with not only scalp, but to help mold not to grow as well.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jan 18, 2021)

Man I wish I could easily find DE products in Canada, the shipping is as much as the product (meaning I'd be paying double the cost) and that doesn't even include the conversion from USD to CAD.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Cheekychica said:


> Man I wish I could easily find DE products in Canada, the shipping is as much as the product (meaning I'd be paying double the cost) and that doesn't even include the conversion from USD to CAD.


I’ve never lived outside of the US so I don’t know about shipping. I get my products on Amazon.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jan 20, 2021)

Couldn't resist!!!  Herstory has been made!  Oh, and now I am officially 6 months locked!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jan 20, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Couldn't resist!!!  Herstory has been made!  Oh, and now I am officially 6 months locked!
> 
> View attachment 468145



Your hair looks lovely!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2021)

@Alta Angel 
Happy 6 months!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2021)

Anyone retwist 2-3 weeks? It seems like I can’t go past the 3 week mark anymore for the time being. I plan on washing and retwisting my hair this weekend.


----------



## MzSwift (Jan 24, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> Anyone retwist 2-3 weeks? It seems like I can’t go past the 3 week mark anymore for the time being. I plan on washing and retwisting my hair this weekend.


With my son's locs, we did it every 3-4 weeks for years with no adverse effects.  His locs didn't start experiencing issues until we stopped doing it that regularly. He started asking me to only do it every few months.  I think it helped that I usually washed and DC'd his hair before each retie so he was getting regular DCing when I was doing it.

I actually plan to retie mine every 3-4 weeks as well.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 24, 2021)

MzSwift said:


> With my son's locs, we did it every 3-4 weeks for years with no adverse effects.  His locs didn't start experiencing issues until we stopped doing it that regularly. He started asking me to only do it every few months.  I think it helped that I usually washed and DC'd his hair before each retie so he was getting regular DCing when I was doing it.
> 
> I actually plan to retie mine every 3-4 weeks as well.


I would retwist 4-5 weeks, but I would wash weekly. I started washing every two weeks. I don’t like waiting that long to wash my hair..smh
Hopefully I can get my locs trained again retwisting every 3 weeks. I’ve been retwisting my hair for the past several hours today. I plan on finishing my hair tonight. It’s not that bad this time around. I washed, conditioned, and colored my hair.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 24, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Will these 2 shampoos be okay for my locs? The Giovanni one I use now. It does great for my dandruff since it’s PH balanced. Only thing that scares me is the clarifying part of it. It works great by itself, but in a bit hesitant to use it with another clarifying shampoo. But this one has good ingredients to help with not only scalp, but to help mold not to grow as well.


 I haven't used Giovanni since my loose natural days. I loved it. Did you try it yet?


----------



## Platinum (Jan 24, 2021)

godzooki said:


> Yay! I finally did it! I got my starter comb twist locs on Wednesday! There is so much I have to backtrack these posts for, lol. Looking for good products, that won't cause build up.View attachment 467935View attachment 467937



Beautiful! Welcome to the loc'd side.


----------



## Silkylover (Jan 24, 2021)

Hi new here.   Going to loc my hair next month.   Definitely comb coils.  What is this specific partings you guys speak of?   Also my hairdresser is starting them.   I'm not interested in retwisting myself.  I guess I have to do the shampooing myself when it doesn't need to be retwisted?   Looking through comments is it not common to let the hairdresser do all the work for you lol?  I know how I am so please don't try to convince I won't need my hairdresser  for continuous maintenance.


----------



## Silkylover (Jan 25, 2021)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> My appointment is today at noon I’m glad I booked when I did since the threats of a lock down are looming again. My last retwist was late June I think. So it’s been 5 months. I did a loc detox last night since I saw some crap Embedded into my hair a few days ago and was grossed out lol! Then of course I wanted a few YT vids and got even more grossed out haha. I think my results are not bad after 4.5 years of life, dirt, oil,and breakups! Haha. Not using the wax, nasty gel or pretty much anything besides oil really does wonders. I don’t think I’ll need another detox for another year or 2. We’ll see!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love your locs.  I'm starring mine soon.  Do you have more pics like where you started  from and how they progressed?   I want to be clear with my hairdresser on the size I want


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Jan 25, 2021)

Silkylover said:


> I love your locs.  I'm starring mine soon.  Do you have more pics like where you started  from and how they progressed?   I want to be clear with my hairdresser on the size I want


Thank you. Yes they’re in the thread in here somewhere. I dont know exactly what post but I got mine started early May 2016 so if you search back from there and forward I have shared my progression over the course of time . Hope that helps!


----------



## Silkylover (Jan 25, 2021)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Thank you. Yes they’re in the thread in here somewhere. I dont know exactly what post but I got mine started early May 2016 so if you search back from there and forward I have shared my progression over the course of time . Hope that helps!


Thank you


----------



## Foxglove (Jan 30, 2021)

Done with my reti
Positives, this time I only took a week
Cons, postpartum shedding is still going, lost 3 locs in the process that were hanging on by a thread. I'll post pics later


----------



## DigitalRain (Jan 30, 2021)

Ill be 2 years March 5


----------



## Silkylover (Jan 31, 2021)

It's interesting how's there isn't a set numbers of locs to have


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 1, 2021)

Hi ladies!  I have been trying to keep up with this thread with everything that has been going on lately but it's been so busy. 

DS 1 lost 3 locks along his front hairline.   Not all at once, but still.  I didn't even realize they were vulnerable and on the verge of breaking until I happened to look closely at his hair and saw the thinning one day.

By the time I got around to trying to fix it, the method didn't help and he lost two of the locks at once anyway.  The third one came out last week, I think.  Still not sure how that happened, but DS 2 actually brought it to me while babbling something about DS 1's locks and I freaked out.

It kind of looked like it was cut out of his hair, but there weren't any scissors on the table where they were sitting.  I always make sure to keep scissors put away if he is not working on an assignment that requires him to do cutting.

I saved the locks in the hopes of being able to reattach later, but I still don't know how to do that, even though I have seen some videos.

His hair needed some TLC and I also think with virtual learning I got lax about spraying his hair (and his brother's) every day and following up with oil.  I am trying to do better with that.

I did wash and condition his hair today but skipped the rosewater mix and oil afterwards just because his hair felt much better after conditioning and it usually takes a while to dry since his hair is so thick.

His hair washing session went really smooth this time since I made it more fun.  Didn't feel like washing DS 2's hair after all that (I had to clean the sink and tub before we got started since I washed, colored and conditioned my hair last night.)

I ended up not getting the other materials I said I was going to get before trying to color my hair and just went for it.  I was bored and tired of looking at the faded color from summer before last. 

It took forever and was a lot of work...and I had to stop at a certain time to get the kids ready for bed, which was my mistake.  I should have just gotten them ready for bed around the same time I made their dinner so I could have kept working straight through. 

I got dye in my sink and on the door frame and in the tub and tile, but I was able to get some of it off.  I will keep working on the rest later.

So I ended up using 2 bottles of Adore Rich Eggplant and close to 2 bottles of African Violet on my hair.  I ran out of Rich Eggplant when I got to the front section of my hair so that's where most of the African Violet got distributed.

I had planned to keep up my ombre look but I didn't want to lighten my roots; I wanted my roots to stay dark.   I didn't lighten the other parts of my hair that were previously colored.   I think if I had, the colors would have been more bold. 

I think I did a good job for my first time, but I'm not so sure this is something I will continue on my own.  It was just how time consuming it was for me...from that standpoint alone I want to just leave it to the professionals.   I almost said f this color...LOL.

I was tired and ready to go to sleep
I shouldn't have started coloring it so late, though.

I still want to have just the bottom part of my hair colored and then black roots at some point, but I will enjoy this look I have for now.

One thing I did notice is how dense, nourished and soft my hair felt afterwards.  I couldn't stop touching it all day today.  It was still damp when I woke up this morning but I expected as much. 

I didn't spray with rosewater after the color process because I did condition and even though I blotted my hair a lot it was still pretty wet.  So I just oiled my scalp and put some oil through the length of my hair, tied it up and went to bed.  I really like the oil I used along the length of my hair this time; I may continue getting it to use after coloring or conditioning. 

And I also enjoyed the shampoo and conditioner, so I may also keep using that to preserve my color going forward.

I like how it looks black (it took a while for me to get back used to seeing my hair all dark) but then when the light hits you can see the color. 

I had a third color I bought (Adore Purple Black) and initially I was going to use that since I decided against doing the ombre look with all three colors, but maybe I will use that next time or ask for that next time I go to a professional.  

I learned a lot through this experience and am satisfied now that I have had time to really process everything and get used to it.

I'll do a separate post with pics since this post is getting long.


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 1, 2021)

Locs started


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 2, 2021)

What's good to twist with


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2021)

Silkylover said:


> What's good to twist with



I started my locs back in 2014 but I don’t think I still found that “holy grail” yet. I have experimented a lot over the years and I like the homemade gels but they didn’t give me the best hold.
I loved Taliah Waajid but after a while, it started leaving a white build-up in my locs. Mango and Lime gel was just awful, I didn’t like it.

I like Genuine African Super Gro hair gel (Extra hold)  now. I found it on Amazon.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 3, 2021)

I just realized that I haven’t posted my hair in quite some time. My grays are really standing out in the front now. I don’t intend to dye my hair, I actually love it. I just wish that my natural hair was black instead of this Sandy color. I’ll probably te-twist this week. I’m not sure if I’m going to a shop or just do it myself.


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 4, 2021)

Looks like it'll be water and oil for me


----------



## BillsBackerz67 (Feb 4, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I just realized that I haven’t posted my hair in quite some time. My grays are really standing out in the front now. I don’t intend to dye my hair, I actually love it. I just wish that my natural hair was black instead of this Sandy color. I’ll probably te-twist this week. I’m not sure if I’m going to a shop or just do it myself. View attachment 468801


Omg I love everything about the greys they’re beautiful!


----------



## Platinum (Feb 4, 2021)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Omg I love everything about the greys they’re beautiful!


Thanks Sis!


----------



## cravoecanela (Feb 5, 2021)

I've been having a lot of fun with loc jewelry now that my hair is a little longer ! I'm very excited to make it to armpit length hopefully by this summer.


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 5, 2021)

BillsBackerz67 said:


> Found an inexpensive oil from Trader Joe's to use in my hair.  at least for the summer ($3.99) . I love it. The first ingredient is coconut oil so I probably won't use it once the weather starts to get cooler .
> View attachment 449273
> 
> View attachment 449271


Do you still have the picture you took wearing the buffalo bills cap?   I can't find it


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Feb 5, 2021)

After months of calling around and dealing with shady stylists and the non shady ones charging an arm and a leg just to get some twists put in, I finally decided to do my own hair!! I’m finally done after about 5 hours. It took forever for me to part since I was doing brick. I have 81 I think. I’m gonna have my boyfriend count when he gets home from work. If it’s really 81 I’m going to separate one and make it into 2. I want an even number so I can do 2 strand twists after I palm roll.

is it the neatest? No. Is every twist the same size? Absolutely not. Am I proud of myself and love these starter locs way more than the ones I went to get done at a shop? Abso-freaking-lutey
They are much more personal to me. I used all natural products. I can’t wait until they thicken up!!


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 5, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> After months of calling around and dealing with shady stylists and the non shady ones charging an arm and a leg just to get some twists put in, I finally decided to do my own hair!! I’m finally done after about 5 hours. It took forever for me to part since I was doing brick. I have 81 I think. I’m gonna have my boyfriend count when he gets home from work. If it’s really 81 I’m going to separate one and make it into 2. I want an even number so I can do 2 strand twists after I palm roll.
> 
> is it the neatest? No. Is every twist the same size? Absolutely not. Am I proud of myself and love these starter locs way more than the ones I went to get done at a shop? Abso-freaking-lutey
> They are much more personal to me. I used all natural products. I can’t wait until they thicken up!!


What were they quoting you


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Feb 6, 2021)

Silkylover said:


> What were they quoting you


$95-$120. I HATE paying more than $50 to get my hair done when I can do it myself. I’ll pay for box braids but I won’t pay for 2 strand twists or silk presses. There were plenty of stylists charging $50-$60 but they were the shady ones not answering their phones or texts


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 6, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> $95-$120. I HATE paying more than $50 to get my hair done when I can do it myself. I’ll pay for box braids but I won’t pay for 2 strand twists or silk presses. There were plenty of stylists charging $50-$60 but they were the shady ones not answering their phones or texts


That's a pretty average price... The 95 to 120


----------



## Platinum (Feb 6, 2021)

I like to do my own hair but I didn't feel like doing it this week. I called my loctitian yesterday and she agreed to let me come in at 3 pm today. I get a text at 6 am this morning, asking me if I can come in early. I'm like, "Sure" now my appointment is set for 9 am. I wanted to go to the gym before I got my hair done but it's cool.

I like the shop that I go to now. They're fun, professional, and won't keep you in there all day. Plus, they are big on sanitation and are reasonably priced. Out of all of the stylists that I have dealt with since I loc'd, they're one of my favorites. One of my other favorites moved back home to Miami a few years ago.

Another salon that I attended previously, was good but more expensive. The owner had an attitude the last time I went in for service. My hair style was nice but it was so tight. It was so uncomfortable, I had to take the style down that same night.  I haven't been back since.

I also dealt with another lady who used to work with the "Miami" stylist. She's a sweetheart but really needs to work on her speed. She also doesn't seem to get along with coworkers when she's in a shop. Never seems to stay in one place very long. The last time that I reached out to her, she informed me that she was working from home. I'm usually not a fan of stylists who work from home (due to previous bad experiences) but I decided to go. While working on my hair, a guy walks in the house (I'm assuming her boyfriend) and fires up a blunt.   I told him that he can't smoke in front of me, I have a CDL, I can't be around weed smoke. If I hadn't said anything, she wouldn't have either  so he went outside to smoke. So after she put me under the dryer (in another room). She decided to invite dude back into the house and they decided to smoke in the living room. I could smell the Ganja way in the other room. So unprofessional! I haven't reached out to her since then. And it's a shame because I liked her personality. And I loved the locking product that she used. It had lots of shine and excellent hold.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 10, 2021)

This weekend I plan on retwisting my locs and touching up my hairline with some semi-permanent color. I will be 7 months locked on the 16th. I still can't believe that I have not combed my hair in 7 months!


----------



## MzSwift (Feb 11, 2021)

I remember reading a few of us fine haired ladies having trouble with reattaching the fine flyaways back into the loc.  I just saw this video and I hope it helps someone else who's dealing with the same issue


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 14, 2021)

Favorite oils?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 16, 2021)

I just saw one of the most beautiful sets of locs. If I get locs, I want them to look like these.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 16, 2021)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I just saw one of the most beautiful sets of locs. If I get locs, I want them to look like these.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2021)

@ItsMeLilLucky 
That’s the size of my locs!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 18, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> That’s the size of my locs!


Really? Now I gotta stalk your previous posts


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 18, 2021)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Really? Now I gotta stalk your previous posts


Oh I didn’t post any pics
And I to be honest, I didn’t choose this particular size. I just knew I needed a large amount of locs to accommodate the size of my head, and the way my hair and scalp is structured. Therefore I had to go with a small size.
So whenever you decide to get locs, don’t base it on the size, the amount, or aesthetic of someone’s locs. You have to consider the density, texture, and structure of your hair and scalp, as well as your lifestyle.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 18, 2021)

Silkylover said:


> Favorite oils?



I love Jamaican Black Castor oil and Wild Growth Hair Oil. Sometimes, I'll add a little Hot Six oil and a few drops of peppermint oil to these.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 18, 2021)

I ordered the Dr. Locs travel samples a few weeks ago to test some things out.  I LOVE the leave-in conditioner spray and the Yaya Oil.  I use the leave-in about 4 times per week and it continues to keep my hair moisturized.  I will try the shampoo and conditioner (diluted) in between retwists.  I am toying with the idea of washing at 3 weeks with no retwist.  I am afraid of my roots tangling though.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 19, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> I ordered the Dr. Locs travel samples a few weeks ago to test some things out.  I LOVE the leave-in conditioner spray and the Yaya Oil.  I use the leave-in about 4 times per week and it continues to keep my hair moisturized.  I will try the shampoo and conditioner (diluted) in between retwists.  I am toying with the idea of washing at 3 weeks with no retwist.  I am afraid of my roots tangling though.


If your hair grows within the loc, then go for it. Just separate the roots and just twist a little with your fingers. I did that for my first year. I would wash my hair once a week. I wouldn’t recommend washing that much with locs, unless you interlock using a 4pt rotation.


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 19, 2021)

Can't wait for my retwist


----------



## Silkylover (Feb 25, 2021)

Why is this thread so dead


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 25, 2021)

Welp, I figured as much.  My hair grows everywhere but within loc.  This may be something I can do once my locs mature.  


Evolving78 said:


> *If your hair grows within the loc, then go for it.* Just separate the roots and just twist a little with your fingers. I did that for my first year. I would wash my hair once a week. I wouldn’t recommend washing that much with locs, unless you interlock using a 4pt rotation.


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 25, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Welp, I figured as much.  My hair grows everywhere but within loc.  This may be something I can do once my locs mature.


I’m almost 2 years loc’ed and still have that issue.


----------



## fifi134 (Feb 25, 2021)

The random curled loc was a loc petal I forgot about


----------



## sugaplum (Mar 6, 2021)

1.How long have you been on your loc journey? March 1st, 2021

2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey? I was tired of using stylers products, gels, combs, etc

3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd? Forever 

4. What type of locs do you have?
Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform? Freeform

5. What process did you use to start your locs? Just left my hair alone

6. How do you maintain your locs? I just leave it

7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs? Dreadlock shampoo bar from dreadlockssoap.com, African black soap


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Mar 13, 2021)

I want to post pics of of my starter locs, but I can’t figure out how to. Do I need a 3rd party website? Or is the site down or something?


----------



## Cheekychica (Mar 14, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> I want to post pics of of my starter locs, but I can’t figure out how to. Do I need a 3rd party website? Or is the site down or something?


If you’re posting from your phone you should see a spot to attach files. (See pic I just attached)


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 14, 2021)

Locs are on cruise control. I just tried a new shampoo and so far I really love it. I changed up my regi a bit too. I’m using Carol’s Daughter Wash Day Delight and I bought some tea rinse to use as leave in conditioner.  New pics...29 months
I have no idea how to fix the sideways pics. Nothing I did seemed to help.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 14, 2021)

It seems like my postpartum shedding is done and I finally have enough edges to start some babies. I’ll probably just start them as braids and interlock them


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 16, 2021)

@Cattypus1 
Love the locs!
I want to try those products just for the scent! Lol.  Was the shampoo easy to rinse out? I’ll try those when my other shampoo runs out. I just bought some new stuff 2 months ago.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 16, 2021)

Evolving78 said:


> @Cattypus1
> Love the locs!
> I want to try those products just for the scent! Lol.  Was the shampoo easy to rinse out? I’ll try those when my other shampoo runs out. I just bought some new stuff 2 months ago.


Thanks. Yes, the shampoo was very easy to rinse.  I love a clear shampoo. I didn’t try any of the other CD products. I didn’t really care for them when I was a loose natural.


----------



## Cheekychica (Mar 17, 2021)

Cattypus1 said:


> Locs are on cruise control. I just tried a new shampoo and so far I really love it. I changed up my regi a bit too. I’m using Carol’s Daughter Wash Day Delight and I bought some tea rinse to use as leave in conditioner.  New pics...29 monthsView attachment 470213View attachment 470215View attachment 470217
> I have no idea how to fix the sideways pics. Nothing I did seemed to help.


Your hair is so beautiful!


----------



## Cheekychica (Mar 17, 2021)

Finally posting some updated pics- I’m just over 7 months now (one pic is freshly washed).

I’m still interlocking- I did try palm rolling but I switched back to interlocking since I need to shampoo more frequently as a daily exerciser.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Cheekychica said:


> Your hair is so beautiful!


Thank you @Cheekychica. I wish I had loced years ago when I stopped relaxing.  I guess I wasn’t ready to accept that my hair really wanted to loc and I have spent my entire life fighting it with heat and chemicals. I finally love the hair that grows out of my head.  I guess I had to get old to finally do that...LOL!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Cheekychica said:


> Finally posting some updated pics- I’m just over 7 months now (one pic is freshly washed).
> 
> I’m still interlocking- I did try palm rolling but I switched back to interlocking since I need to shampoo more frequently as a daily exerciser.


Girl, whatchu talkin’ about!  Love your locs...at 7 months I was lookin’ good and crazy!  I had enough of an attitude that nobody dared say anything


----------



## Cheekychica (Mar 17, 2021)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you @Cheekychica. I wish I had loced years ago when I stopped relaxing.  I guess I wasn’t ready to accept that my hair really wanted to loc and I have spent my entire life fighting it with heat and chemicals. I finally love the hair that grows out of my head.  I guess I had to get old to finally do that...LOL!


Same here! I wish I'd done this 10 years ago instead of in my 40s. Oh well, we're here now lol.


Cattypus1 said:


> Girl, whatchu talkin’ about!  Love your locs...at 7 months I was lookin’ good and crazy!  I had enough of an attitude that nobody dared say anything


I _just_ stopped looking crazy  I really considered taking them out in November. I don't see many images of people with hair like mine who don't have super thick hair and a ton of locs- I was worried about looking like I have only 5 locs on my head.   I had to readjust my expectations.


----------



## Cheekychica (Mar 17, 2021)

For anyone following this thread who has fine hair, here are some loc'ed ladies I found on Instagram with a similar density.


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Mar 17, 2021)

Cheekychica said:


> If you’re posting from your phone you should see a spot to attach files. (See pic I just attached)


I did that. It uploaded a random pic I had on my phone but wouldn’t upload the specific pics I had of my hair. Very weird...


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 17, 2021)

Cheekychica said:


> Same here! I wish I'd done this 10 years ago instead of in my 40s. Oh well, we're here now lol.
> 
> I _just_ stopped looking crazy  I really considered taking them out in November. I don't see many images of people with hair like mine who don't have super thick hair and a ton of locs- I was worried about looking like I have only 5 locs on my head.   I had to readjust my expectations.


I have fine hair and I do follow Daelocs. I’ll have to check the others out.


----------



## Cheekychica (Mar 17, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> I did that. It uploaded a random pic I had on my phone but wouldn’t upload the specific pics I had of my hair. Very weird...


Oh that's so strange! I'm lost then.


----------



## Cheekychica (Mar 17, 2021)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have fine hair and I do follow Daelocs. I’ll have to check the others out.


And I love your hair! @iamlindaelaine has a youtube channel also --> https://www.youtube.com/lindaelaine


----------



## simplycee (Mar 20, 2021)

My 3rd LOCaversary came and went and I’m just realizing it.  Time for some pics.  I have so many ends that aren’t locked. I wonder if they will in this upcoming year. Maybe this year my front sections will catch up with the back and sides. I can’t believe I’ve been locked for 3 years. I do NOT miss my loose natural hair, like at all!


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Mar 21, 2021)

Hey everyone. When I first got my locs started she just used foam to start the twists and my hair felt super soft to the point where I didn’t feel the need to moisturize then until today. When I did, I moisturized with a combination of water, aloe Vera gel, and rosewater. What I normally use but I switched from jojoba oil to avacado oil because the jojoba oil was very hard to wash out of my hair. So my loctition said try avacado oil since it penetrates the hair shaft. Now my hair lost the soft feeling and has that crunchy/dry feel to it. I’m only 10 days in and don’t want to wash it. What else can I do?


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 22, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Hey everyone. When I first got my locs started she just used foam to start the twists and my hair felt super soft to the point where I didn’t feel the need to moisturize then until today. When I did, I moisturized with a combination of water, aloe Vera gel, and rosewater. What I normally use but I switched from jojoba oil to avacado oil because the jojoba oil was very hard to wash out of my hair. So my loctition said try avacado oil since it penetrates the hair shaft. Now my hair lost the soft feeling and has that crunchy/dry feel to it. I’m only 10 days in and don’t want to wash it. What else can I do?



I am no loc expert or anything so take my suggestion with a grain of salt (no pun intended, you'll see why)...

Speaking of salt, as a loose haired natural and also texlaxed, whenever my hair felt rough or hard from using too much protein, I always added salt to my moisturizing DC. It leaves my hair feeling soft and moisturized.  I stumbled upon it in 2010 after a bad henna session.  After 3 different moisturizing DCs failed,  I just added a tsp of salt to one of the failed DCs and immediately my hair felt better. Since then, I have used salt as my primary moisturizing DC tx, my favorite mix is salt and hibiscus.  I've also used this mix on my sons locs since 2010.  I know that some ppl use a little salt to help expedite the loccing process.  The key is to not go overboard.

Also, is it possible you're experiencing build up?  If so, maybe you can do a cleansing tea. That way you're not disturbing your new locs with scrubbing but still getting the benefits of a cleansing. So a cleansing mix would be at least 80% water mixed with a shampoo/cleanser of your choice. You could stand under the water in the shower to rinse off as much product as possible, just using your hands to hold apart your loc sections so that the water can better penetrate.  Then pour on the cleansing tea and rinse it out at the end of your shower.

Your hair might feel better after just a water rinse and cleansing tea.  If not, the salt tea could be a good option. I'd mix a tsp of salt into about 16 oz of water to start. 

Hopefully the more experienced ladies chime in soon.  GL to you!


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey ladies!
I'm loving the updates and pix!!

Well my six month update time came and went! Lol.
So much going on!  DH broke his arm in a sledding accident.  He's been in a cast since the first week of Feb and will be for about 5 more weeks!! So I've been picking up a lot of his daily tasks around the house.  Stress has been phenomenal! I'm talking skin issues (which I rarely have), insomnia, the blues, the works! It got so bad that I was neglecting my baby locs.  It's hard to deprogram 12 years of healthy hair practices so I was unhappy and stressing about the state of my locs on top of it.

While they were long enough to bun, I was still fretting over my hair feeling unprotected and rubbing on things.  I didn't want to put them into another set of twists that I would have to take down in a month or so. DH will not be back to close to 100% for another 8 months to a year (he's an older guy) and he may end up having surgery after this cast comes off.  So I started researching permanent loc extensions as an option. I could throw them in and not have to really think about my hair.  So I gave it a whirl!  I figured I could always just comb them out if I was unhappy with them.  I went with synthetic hair as these are permanent and I didn't want anyone else's "energy" on my head permanently.  I also did not purchase them pre-made because those all appeared to be too perfect to me -- they were perfectly cylindrical and my hair is not, that's not my preference.  I used the same combination I did when I started my own locs, interloccing + "instant"/crochet method so they look perfectly disorderly to me.   I did not start them at the root, instead, I started them toward the end of my non-texlaxed loc, as they were more solid. I crocheted the hair through the loc (just like I would've at the root) and then started with the instant loc method to interconnect the hair to my loc. After that I started interlocking the rest of the way. It looks a bit more natural to me this way as well.  I plan to cut them out gradually as my hair grows as I'm not sure that I want my hair any longer than it is now.  This is a  good length for me. It's not overwhelming. Not too heavy. And they dry just as quickly as my hair after a wash.

I still wash with my black soap castile soap and condition with my henna/amla/brahmi with lavender EO tea, 1-2 times a week.  My daily moisturizing spray is still hibiscus/Bhringaraj with sweet orange EO tea.  And my hair oil mix is still grapeseed/EVOO/safflower oil with sweet orange EO.  Once a week or so I massage my horsetail/nettle/bhringaraj and peppermint EO infused EVOO into my scalp and around my perimeter.  I still don't use any other products. And, surprisingly, I haven't needed to add any salt yet. And I have not needed to clarify since I started my locs back in July.

So I'm feeling much more peaceful about my hair and that makes me happy.  Now, I'm not promoting this as something everyone should do.  Just sharing my experience.  Much love to you ladies!  Stay safe! 

On to the pix:

Before-





DURING (first loc attached)-





AFTER (One month in)-


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 22, 2021)

@MzSwift 
Girl that’s a lot going on and I pray for strength for you! Your new locs look nice! Are you going to retwist or interlock to maintain?


----------



## imaginary (Mar 22, 2021)

@MzSwift Sending out positive energies to you and the fam. Loving the end result!


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 22, 2021)

@Evolving78  and @imaginary 


Thank you so much, ladies! <3

I'm gonna keep interlocking to maintain.  I've already retightened once and it was quick! I also feel like I don't need to do as many rotations as when my hair was shorter.  That works out because I'm not a fan of how scalpy it looks after reties sometimes.


----------



## Silkylover (Mar 22, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Hey everyone. When I first got my locs started she just used foam to start the twists and my hair felt super soft to the point where I didn’t feel the need to moisturize then until today. When I did, I moisturized with a combination of water, aloe Vera gel, and rosewater. What I normally use but I switched from jojoba oil to avacado oil because the jojoba oil was very hard to wash out of my hair. So my loctition said try avacado oil since it penetrates the hair shaft. Now my hair lost the soft feeling and has that crunchy/dry feel to it. I’m only 10 days in and don’t want to wash it. What else can I do?


You have to let go of a loose natural mindset


----------



## Silkylover (Mar 22, 2021)

I'm loving all this budding


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 26, 2021)

I have already washed my hair, applied and rinsed my color, and I am now sitting under the steamer with diluted conditioner.  I am retwisting as soon as I am done steaming.  I did a braidout the other day and I was happy to finally see some length.


----------



## Silkylover (Mar 26, 2021)

2 more weeks till I get a real wash.   Hoping my scalp eventually adjusts to less washes.


----------



## simplycee (Mar 26, 2021)

simplycee said:


> *poof* gone...
> 
> 3 years (a month and a few days)


----------



## imaginary (Mar 27, 2021)

Seeing some fullness coming in. But this is the happiest my scalp has ever been my entire life. These sisterlocks were worth it if only for that. Plucked chicken look and all.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 27, 2021)

Posting to remind myself just finished another 2 week reti session. I’ll post pics later


----------



## Silkylover (Mar 28, 2021)

Going to see how rose water goes


----------



## Silkylover (Mar 28, 2021)

imaginary said:


> Seeing some fullness coming in. But this is the happiest my scalp has ever been my entire life. These sisterlocks were worth it if only for that. Plucked chicken look and all.


What has it done for your scalp


----------



## imaginary (Mar 29, 2021)

Silkylover said:


> What has it done for your scalp


Anything I used to apply to my scalp caused irritation, from conditioners to oils to tea spritzes. There'd be redness and itching and I'm sure I tore my hair out just to get some relief. I've used sulfur, essential oils and even otc ointments to try and calm the inflammation. At one point just gave up and went to a derm (who couldn't really find anything).

The first few months of putting nothing on my scalp without having to worry about my hair strands were bliss. I mean, they itched for the first few weeks because my scalp was tender from the installation. But by month 3, I'd been having no itching nor irritation for 2 solid months. I decided to use tea sprays (because I really did love how they made my loose strands feel) but only right before wash days. Now I can use them multiple times a week without even mild itching.

Wow, it seems a lot more dire written out like that, but it mostly seemed like a mild nuisance while I was going through it. I did overnight treatments knowing it would cause about a week of irritation and thought it fair trade. I mean, I am grateful I got all the loose hair experimenting out of my system. I don't think I could have locced any earlier since I kind of figured I'd have to bite the bullet eventually to get some peace. (Knowing all this I'm still annoyed that my hair refuses to grow 2" a month, or loc fully in 7 months flat or won't magically turn whatever colour suits my fancy atm )

Oh! I also chose sisterlocs over traditional because the thought of gel being on my scalp even once a month made my whole body itch. So I feel pretty settled in my decision for locs tbh. Scalp happiness alone.


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 30, 2021)

The top two are length pics. I don't know why I have that one random really long one
The bottom two are my postpartum edge progress pics and my new babies I was able to start. The one reaching my eye on the bottom right was a victim of postpartum shedding the last time around and luckily escaped this time around


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 31, 2021)

8 Months


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 4, 2021)

Hello everyone. I'm popping in to share that I've got sisterlocks. My install was finished on 3/31/21. It took 25 hours. I'm very excited for this journey.  I've also let my grey come in. I'm completely salt and pepper now.


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 4, 2021)

I got my first, "Why are you locking your hair?  Your hair looked so much better big and natural!"  I simply responded, "I love my hair!" and kept it at that.  I am not defending a dissertation and this person was not worth the energy.

I have also noticed that my back two rows of locks have almost zero stretch.  
They seem to be at least partially locked.  I am also babying my edges.


----------



## Silkylover (Apr 5, 2021)

imaginary said:


> Anything I used to apply to my scalp caused irritation, from conditioners to oils to tea spritzes. There'd be redness and itching and I'm sure I tore my hair out just to get some relief. I've used sulfur, essential oils and even otc ointments to try and calm the inflammation. At one point just gave up and went to a derm (who couldn't really find anything).
> 
> The first few months of putting nothing on my scalp without having to worry about my hair strands were bliss. I mean, they itched for the first few weeks because my scalp was tender from the installation. But by month 3, I'd been having no itching nor irritation for 2 solid months. I decided to use tea sprays (because I really did love how they made my loose strands feel) but only right before wash days. Now I can use them multiple times a week without even mild itching.
> 
> ...


I would like to get to that point but I still need oil


----------



## Silkylover (Apr 6, 2021)

Any thoughts on rosewater


----------



## HisBestFriend (Apr 6, 2021)

I absolutely love this pic of my hair.  My sisterlocks finally have me totally & completely in love with my hair.


----------



## Platinum (May 1, 2021)

Great job, Everyone! I'm loving everyone's progress!


----------



## shortycocoa (May 2, 2021)

Dang!  I missed the pics. Congratulations on making it to three years!  I'm sure your hair has grown to be more beautiful.


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (May 3, 2021)

Hey ladies! So I’m almost 2 months in and I’ve only had 1 retwist. I asked for 2 strand twists, but she claimed that I shouldn’t put that style in with starter locs and even after my hair mature not to do them too often because it causes thinning over time.
I have no idea how that would cause thinning over time. I just feel like she didn’t want to twist my locs because she also claimed she didn’t have enough time. Is this true? If not I really want to 2 strand twist them tomorrow and keep them like that for a week or 2. I also want to twist them after every retwist so I don’t have to use clips


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (May 3, 2021)

Silkylover said:


> You have to let go of a loose natural mindset


In what way am I holding on to it?


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (May 3, 2021)

MzSwift said:


> I am no loc expert or anything so take my suggestion with a grain of salt (no pun intended, you'll see why)...
> 
> Speaking of salt, as a loose haired natural and also texlaxed, whenever my hair felt rough or hard from using too much protein, I always added salt to my moisturizing DC. It leaves my hair feeling soft and moisturized.  I stumbled upon it in 2010 after a bad henna session.  After 3 different moisturizing DCs failed,  I just added a tsp of salt to one of the failed DCs and immediately my hair felt better. Since then, I have used salt as my primary moisturizing DC tx, my favorite mix is salt and hibiscus.  I've also used this mix on my sons locs since 2010.  I know that some ppl use a little salt to help expedite the loccing process.  The key is to not go overboard.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! Turns out I just had too much aloe Vera gel in the mixture. Needed to be diluted more. My hair feels great now!


----------



## Alta Angel (May 3, 2021)

I forgot to post at 9 months, I think.  I will be 10 months in a few weeks.  This is my hair stretched with a braidout.  Since then, I have not done any more braidouts because I am starting to get caught up on length again.  I am trying to go back to letting my hair do what it does.  I am so looking forward to summer break.  This was the teaching year from hell.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 3, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Hey ladies! So I’m almost 2 months in and I’ve only had 1 retwist. I asked for 2 strand twists, but she claimed that I shouldn’t put that style in with starter locs and even after my hair mature not to do them too often because it causes thinning over time.
> I have no idea how that would cause thinning over time. I just feel like she didn’t want to twist my locs because she also claimed she didn’t have enough time. Is this true? If not I really want to 2 strand twist them tomorrow and keep them like that for a week or 2. I also want to twist them after every retwist so I don’t have to use clips


Essentially she is making a good point about not putting that style in with starter locks.  You indicated that you wanted to leave them in for a week or two and right now your locks are still forming.  Your hair will be shedding every day and adding to the matrix of hair that will become mature locks.  So when you take the twists down you will be disrupting that process some.  More than likely you will be removing the shed hairs that have not securely been embedded into the foundational two-strand twists that will make up the locks.

I wouldn't twist them together at this point at all unless I was unhappy with the size or if I felt they were too small and susceptible to breaking off.  I actually had to do that at some point in my journey but it was definitely not this early in the game.

If you do decide to twist them together, I wouldn't leave them that long.  Maybe just a day or two to give them time to set and then wear a twist out.


Most of the ladies here have experimented with twist outs but their locks have been mature for years.  Hopefully they will also chime in with their opinions on the matter.

I haven't done that style yet, mostly because I have combined some of my locks and some of them didn't fuse together down the whole length of the lock like I wanted, so I'm not ready for that style until that happens.  (My locks just turned 3 last month so obviously I'm not in any rush for that to happen. )  Or I may just leave those 2-headed dragons.

This post is getting kind of long so I'll try to answer your other questions quickly.  

As far as her stating it may cause thinning over time, she may have just not wanted to do them or had the time to do them, but just say that.    IMO, the locks can appear more compact/condensed since they have been twisted together and left that way for a period of time before they are unravelled, but once the hair is wet or washed it would retain their original shape/look.   Of course, the thinner the lock the more condensed or compact the twist out may look but I also think hair density, etc would also play a part.  There's lots of factors.

If it would help you to look at pics of twist outs on locks I think it wouldn't hurt to do that.

I don't retwist to maintain so I can't answer that question but I would think you would need the clips initially to help the retwist stay, although some people retwist without using clips at all so there's that. 

Maybe the ladies who retwist can help answer that one.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 3, 2021)

Silkylover said:


> Any thoughts on rosewater


We all love rosewater here and it's a staple in a lot of our regimens.  You can do a search for specific posts to see how we are all incorporating it or using it because it varies for each person.


----------



## Platinum (May 8, 2021)

I'm coming up on 7 years loc'd. I'll post updated pics in a few weeks.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 8, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I'm coming up on 7 years loc'd. I'll post updated pics in a few weeks.


Congratulations!  Let’s get some anniversary pics up in here!


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 8, 2021)

I have taken to washing my hair in the bathroom sink. I felt like I was wasting a lot of water in the shower and never felt like I was getting the length of my locs clean and clear of shampoo or conditioner. Since they are longer now, I can soak them in the sink and squeeze them and really get in there and see the water. I do a final rinse in the shower as I get my body clean.  Anybody else have any wash techniques to share?


----------



## Evolving78 (May 11, 2021)

Cattypus1 said:


> I have taken to washing my hair in the bathroom sink. I felt like I was wasting a lot of water in the shower and never felt like I was getting the length of my locs clean and clear of shampoo or conditioner. Since they are longer now, I can soak them in the sink and squeeze them and really get in there and see the water. I do a final rinse in the shower as I get my body clean.  Anybody else have any wash techniques to share?


Pretty much the same. I may do the first shampoo when I’m the shower, then do the second at the sink.


----------



## Alta Angel (May 13, 2021)

It's funny.  I retwisted my hair last Friday and I just knew I was going to see lots of length.  My hair has shrunken up back to neck length, LOL!! 
Moral of the story:  My hair is going to do what it wants to do.  I am leaving it alone.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2021)

Quick length check! I'll post another pic after my loc-anniversary. I had 2 strand twists and I just took down the style before I took the pic. I still have to shampoo.


----------



## Platinum (May 18, 2021)

I'm thinking about ordering one of these. I'd use it for ACV loc bath. It looks like it would be much more comfortable to use instead of leaning over a sink.


----------



## GGsKin (May 19, 2021)

Sounds like a good idea @Platinum. I just watched someone use one of these on YT for the same thing.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 19, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I'm thinking about ordering one of these. I'd use it for ACV loc bath. View attachment 472257It looks like it would be much more comfortable to use instead of leaning over a sink.


I’ve had one for a couple of years...I’ve used it exactly one time...LOL. Great idea, I just don’t want to get in the bathtub to use it but I don’t want water on my floor either. I’ve got to do better.


----------



## yaya24 (May 21, 2021)

Getting braidlocs this weekend

UPDATE:

*Ended up getting them completed early TODAY 5.22.21!!!*

We started yesterday at 5pm and finished today at 230am!!!!!!!

I had been researching/interviewing locticians for the past 2 weeks for my braidloc install (had no interest in diy).
I'd been going back and forth about getting locs since 2010. Tired of just thinking about it.

Candice aka my new bff/loctician called when she had an client reschedule their 5pm Friday appointment (her last appointment for the day). She asked me if I was interested in getting started Friday evening for a few hours and finishing on Saturday. *vs the original plan of spending all day Saturday.

I decided to go for it, and met her at the salon (its only 20 minutes away from my home).

We really vibed/ had GREAT convo and just pushed through till the end (took dinner break and bathroom/stretch breaks).
We had Ginny & Georgia on Netflix playing on the TV.. *show was good, check it out if you want something to watch.


It looks scalpy and I feel bald lol.. but I'll trust the process.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 22, 2021)

my gray hair is not locing like the rest of my hair. I don’t care about the color but the gray hair is softer and fuzzier than the rest of my hair. I have 4 locs that are about 60-70% gray but the pre-gray is holding them together nicely. The problem is at my temples. Since the hair is growing in gray it is fuzz city and does not loc. It doesn’t help that those parts are giant sized because that is the way they were parted at install.  I gave up today and just created a new loc there. I hope I don’t regret it.


----------



## Coilystep (May 22, 2021)

Cattypus1 said:


> my gray hair is not locing like the rest of my hair. I don’t fair about the color but the gray hair is softer and fuzzier than the rest of my hair. I have 4 locs that are about 60-70% gray but the per-gray is holding them together nicely. The problem is at my temples. Since the hair is growing in gray it is fuzz city and does not loc. It doesn’t help that those parts are giant sized because that is the way they were parted at install.  I gave up today and just created a new loc there. I hope I don’t regret it.


I've been locked for 5 minutes and I've already come to the conclusion that grey hair just does what it wants.  And that's ok.


----------



## Platinum (May 23, 2021)

Cattypus1 said:


> my gray hair is not locing like the rest of my hair. I don’t fair about the color but the gray hair is softer and fuzzier than the rest of my hair. I have 4 locs that are about 60-70% gray but the per-gray is holding them together nicely. The problem is at my temples. Since the hair is growing in gray it is fuzz city and does not loc. It doesn’t help that those parts are giant sized because that is the way they were parted at install.  I gave up today and just created a new loc there. I hope I don’t regret it.



My grays seem to have a mind of their own. I have a huge patch in the front (kind of like Rogue from The X-Men).


----------



## yaya24 (May 23, 2021)

Just counted. 
I have 197 braids


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 23, 2021)

yaya24 said:


> Getting braidlocs this weekend
> 
> UPDATE:
> 
> ...


When you wash them they’ll plump up a tiny bit.


----------



## Alta Angel (May 25, 2021)

Just over 10 months...


----------



## nothidden (May 29, 2021)

Finally got my 2nd set after combing out my Sisterlocks a year ago.  Very excited.
Tried to include a pic, but doesn't seem to have worked


----------



## Coilystep (May 29, 2021)

nothidden said:


> Finally got my 2nd set after combing out my Sisterlocks a year ago.  Very excited.
> Tried to include a pic, but doesn't seem to have worked


Why did you comb out your sisterlocks?  How long did it take?  What kind of locs do you have now?


----------



## Foxglove (May 29, 2021)

I went back to my loctician for the first time since the pandemic. It was so nice having somebody else do my retis


----------



## Platinum (May 29, 2021)

Foxglove said:


> I went back to my loctician for the first time since the pandemic. It was so nice having somebody else do my retis



Your locs are so long and beautiful!


----------



## Evolving78 (May 30, 2021)

I’m two years in the game now. I still haven’t tried any real styles yet. I got some flexi rods and perm rods. One day soon, I’ll have the energy for them.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2021)

I was planning to go to the salon this week for maintenance but I think I'm going to let my hair and scalp rest. Plus, it's summertime now and I've been working out and sweating a lot more. I'm going to start doing frequent water rinses like I did when I started my loc journey. 

Right now, I'm the process of looking for a good shampoo that can soothe my itchy scalp.


----------



## Foxglove (Jun 4, 2021)

Platinum said:


> I was planning to go to the salon this week for maintenance but I think I'm going to let my hair and scalp rest. Plus, it's summertime now and I've been working out and sweating a lot more. I'm going to start doing frequent water rinses like I did when I started my loc journey.
> 
> Right now, I'm the process of looking for a good shampoo that can soothe my itchy scalp.



A few things I do for itchy scalp:
I started using a bar of african black soap before using my regular shampoos or you could clarify with ACV or also trader joes tee tree shampoo helps


----------



## yaya24 (Jun 19, 2021)

My first retie is on July 2nd. This has been super easy so far!


----------



## hairsothick (Jun 22, 2021)

I will be one year loc'd in August. I have enjoyed the journey thus far. There is nothing like waking up, shaking my hair out, and going every single day. I don't miss my loose natural hair one bit.

I take my self-retightening class next month. I can't wait. I'm so ready to be free from my consultant. I will be making a transfer client appointment as soon as some of the other local consultants start taking new clients again.


----------



## Cheekychica (Jun 23, 2021)

hairsothick said:


> I will be one year loc'd in August. I have enjoyed the journey thus far. There is nothing like waking up, shaking my hair out, and going every single day. I don't miss my loose natural hair one bit.
> 
> I take my self-retightening class next month. I can't wait. I'm so ready to be free from my consultant. I will be making a transfer client appointment as soon as some of the other local consultants start taking new clients again.


Oooh my 1 year anniversary is this August also! Mine's on the 4th. I completely agree with you about the ease of being loc'ed -it's so liberating to wake up and not have to fuss with your hair (and still look good).


----------



## Alta Angel (Jun 25, 2021)

Does anyone else use these phone cord (I'm old) hair bands?  I love them.  They allow my ponytails to look full and I use them for updos without having to use bobby pins, etc.  It seems as if they would get caught in your hair, but I have had no issues.
.


----------



## imaginary (Jun 26, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Does anyone else use these phone cord (I'm old) hair bands?  I love them.  They allow my ponytails to look full and I use them for updos without having to use bobby pins, etc.  It seems as if they would get caught in your hair, but I have had no issues.
> .  View attachment 473407


I've always been intrigued but scared to try. Thanks for the review!


----------



## simplycee (Jun 26, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Does anyone else use these phone cord (I'm old) hair bands?  I love them.  They allow my ponytails to look full and I use them for updos without having to use bobby pins, etc.  It seems as if they would get caught in your hair, but I have had no issues.
> .  View attachment 473407


I do! Also learned that when they stretch out placing them in very warm/hot water will shrink them back down to the size shown above.


----------



## mochalocks (Jun 26, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Does anyone else use these phone cord (I'm old) hair bands?  I love them.  They allow my ponytails to look full and I use them for updos without having to use bobby pins, etc.  It seems as if they would get caught in your hair, but I have had no issues.
> .  View attachment 473407



I use these, and the extra large pony tail holders.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 27, 2021)

Cheekychica said:


> Oooh my 1 year anniversary is this August also! Mine's on the 4th. I completely agree with you about the ease of being loc'ed -it's so liberating to wake up and not have to fuss with your hair (and still look good).


I still fuss with my hair! Lol congrats on your upcoming anniversary!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jun 27, 2021)

simplycee said:


> I do! Also learned that when they stretch out placing them in very warm/hot water will shrink them back down to the size shown above.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Thank you for this tip!!!


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 28, 2021)

This is a couple of days after my second retie.  I don't know why don't show right side up ‍


----------



## Coilystep (Jun 28, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Does anyone else use these phone cord (I'm old) hair bands?  I love them.  They allow my ponytails to look full and I use them for updos without having to use bobby pins, etc.  It seems as if they would get caught in your hair, but I have had no issues.
> .  View attachment 473407


I use these. Thanks for the hot water tip @simplycee.


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 28, 2021)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hey all!  I reached my one year mark and in Nov and so glad I took pics along the way cuz guuuurl lol.  I cant believe I actually went out the house with my head like I did when I first had them done  I have so many pics I want to upload but it's so time consuming because I have to upload em to get a url and then paste because I always get an error trying to upload directly to the site.
> 
> I've combined so many locs along the way and love how they are progressing so far.  Can't wait to see what year 2 brings


Hey y'all!   I've been gone a loong time an just wanted to say I'm still kicking and give an update


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 28, 2021)

I trimmed 2 inches off of my locs. I have been trimming my locs for over a year, but I believe I finally cut the rest of the starter two strand twists off. If I ever were to restart my journey, I would stick with comb coils. Two strand twists unravel, separate, and various strands will shrink. I’m sure I will get my length that I gained from the last 3 months will come back by late fall. It feels good to get rid of those ends.


----------



## simplycee (Jul 5, 2021)

I did it! I rolled my locs on pipe cleaners.  It took me about an hour and that included the time it took to shape the pipe cleaners. I’ve been wanting to try this since I started my locs. I’ve had them in since Sat evening. I’ll be taking them down tomorrow. If it turns out decent I’ll share a pic. I know one thing for sure… I did not do a good enough job to wear them out.  I wrapped my hair when I went to the store today. I pray for all this effort it looks good. Stay tuned…..


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 6, 2021)

simplycee said:


> I did it! I rolled my locs on pipe cleaners.  It took me about an hour and that included the time it took to shape the pipe cleaners. I’ve been wanting to try this since I started my locs. I’ve had them in since Sat evening. I’ll be taking them down tomorrow. If it turns out decent I’ll share a pic. I know one thing for sure… I did not do a good enough job to wear them out.  I wrapped my hair when I went to the store today. I pray for all this effort it looks good. Stay tuned…..


I still haven’t used any of my rods yet. I plan to do that this week. Do the pipe cleaner leave lint behind? I wanted to try those, but I’m scared of lint.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 6, 2021)

simplycee said:


> I did it! I rolled my locs on pipe cleaners.  It took me about an hour and that included the time it took to shape the pipe cleaners. I’ve been wanting to try this since I started my locs. I’ve had them in since Sat evening. I’ll be taking them down tomorrow. If it turns out decent I’ll share a pic. I know one thing for sure… I did not do a good enough job to wear them out.  I wrapped my hair when I went to the store today. I pray for all this effort it looks good. Stay tuned…..


Prayers…I can’t wait to see!


----------



## simplycee (Jul 7, 2021)

So here is day 3 rocking my pipe cleaner set. Never mind my gray, focus on the curls   !


----------



## Cattypus1 (Jul 7, 2021)

simplycee said:


> So here is day 3 rocking my pipe cleaner set. Never mind my gray, focus on the curls   !View attachment 473893View attachment 473895


Love those curls!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 13, 2021)

I am going into unchartered territory tonight by washing and steaming my locs with no retwist.  After steaming them, I am going to spray water and Loc-N-Slay on each section, finger detangle/separate locs, and braid into about 10 sections.  I may sit under a low dryer for 30 minutes and airdry the rest of the night.  My 1 year Loc-A-Versary is next week!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2021)

Hey Eveyone! I haven't checked in in a while. I was planning to get  retwist a few weeks ago but unfortunately, I lost 2 family members in the same week- 2 weeks ago. I really haven't been in the mood to do anything to my hair-just rinse but I'll probably retwist soon.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 14, 2021)

So I followed my plan and everything worked out well!  I also oiled my scalp afterwards with Dr. Locs Ya-Ya oil.  This morning, I sprayed a bit of Dr. Locs Leave-in Spray and pinned up one side with a bobby pin.


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 15, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Hey Eveyone! I haven't checked in in a while. I was planning to get  retwist a few weeks ago but unfortunately, I lost 2 family members in the same week- 2 weeks ago. I really haven't been in the mood to do anything to my hair-just rinse but I'll probably retwist soon.


----------



## simplycee (Jul 16, 2021)

My retie is tomorrow and I hate to see these curls go. They have held on this entire time. Every time I whip off my bonnet in the morning they are still there. I might just curl my hair up again on Sunday and wear this style again next week. Perhaps I’ll make my sections smaller for a tighter curl. We shall see but in other news this gray is completely disrespectful.  A part of me wants to see if it comes in a pretty silver… and that other part of me is like girl get your ish together and dye this hair.


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 16, 2021)

My consultant cancelled the day before my appointment, said she wasn't feeling well so I have to do my own reti this time around. I actually focused and got a third of my head done the first day. I had plans today and work this weekend but hopefully will be done by Monday or Tuesday


----------



## cravoecanela (Jul 17, 2021)

I really like the look of hair clips but I haven't been able to successfully find any brand that makes hair clips specifically for locs. Does anyone have any recommendations ? Something along the lines of the image below :


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 17, 2021)

I only see those in BSS’ that service black hair


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 18, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Does anyone else use these phone cord (I'm old) hair bands?  I love them.  They allow my ponytails to look full and I use them for updos without having to use bobby pins, etc.  It seems as if they would get caught in your hair, but I have had no issues.
> .  View attachment 473407


Yes...I have used them on DS 2's hair but not mine.  I would imagine I would need some that look like necklaces for the thickness of my hair.

The white girls use them as ponytail holders all the time, which is how I noticed.


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 18, 2021)

FlawedBeauty said:


> Hey y'all!   I've been gone a loong time an just wanted to say I'm still kicking and give an update


Yaaaaaassssss Bihh!!!! You go girl...you made it 
Your hair looks goodt!


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 19, 2021)

Singing in Tony, Toni, Tone:  It's my Locaversary!!!


----------



## shortycocoa (Jul 19, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Singing in Tony, Toni, Tone:  It's my Locaversary!!!
> 
> View attachment 474233


Congratulations, gorgeous!  How do you feel?  Your hair looks beautiful.


----------



## Alta Angel (Jul 19, 2021)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations, gorgeous!  How do you feel?  Your hair looks beautiful.


I feel great!  I am soooo happy that I made this decision.  This thread has been my roadmap!


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 20, 2021)

I finished my reti last night. Might be the fastest I've ever done my entire head


----------



## Alta Angel (Aug 2, 2021)

My latest retwist.


----------



## divachyk (Aug 2, 2021)

Platinum said:


> Foxglove Thanks for posting! Sisterlocs are beautiful. I thought about getting them but the consultants in my area were too expensive. Keep us posted on your journey.


I have been really considering this for over a year but I don’t want to commit and have a change in heart. I have not been to a consultant because I need to make up my mind first.


----------



## hairsothick (Aug 2, 2021)

I took my retightening class last week. It took me two days to finish my head, including long breaks. I think I could finish in one day if I just power through without stopping so frequently. My consultant was surprised at how fast I was moving during my class, so I know it can only get better from here.

My Locs will be one year old in a couple of weeks. I'll make sure to post pics.


----------



## Whimsicalgodess (Aug 16, 2021)

Hey everyone. So I’m about 5 months in and my locs aren’t getting as big as I would like them too. I have very thick hair (amount and strand size) so I’m not understanding?? Only the top of my hair is getting poofy, but not the back. But even the top isn’t as poofy as I would like. 

I have 117 locs. Should I combine them to make them bigger? I feel like 58 locs won’t look full to me which is the exact look I’m going for!  

You couldn’t even see my scalp with my starter locs! Did I mess up having my loctition put styles in my hair and twist all the way down?! Please help!! I’m willing to start over to get the look I want


----------



## Guinan (Aug 16, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Hey everyone. So I’m about 5 months in and my locs aren’t getting as big as I would like them too. I have very thick hair (amount and strand size) so I’m not understanding?? Only the top of my hair is getting poofy, but not the back. But even the top isn’t as poofy as I would like.
> 
> I have 117 locs. Should I combine them to make them bigger? I feel like 58 locs won’t look full to me which is the exact look I’m going for!
> 
> You couldn’t even see my scalp with my starter locs! Did I mess up having my loctition put styles in my hair and twist all the way down?! Please help!! I’m willing to start over to get the look I want



I would wait to see how your locs progress


----------



## Guinan (Aug 16, 2021)

This Nov will make it 3yrs. The color and style I did myself. I no longer go to the shops. I wash and retwist on my own.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 16, 2021)

Guinan said:


> This Nov will make it 3yrs. The color and style I did myself. I no longer go to the shops. I wash and retwist on my own.


I have about 160 locs. Started with over 200


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 17, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Hey everyone. So I’m about 5 months in and my locs aren’t getting as big as I would like them too. I have very thick hair (amount and strand size) so I’m not understanding?? Only the top of my hair is getting poofy, but not the back. But even the top isn’t as poofy as I would like.
> 
> I have 117 locs. Should I combine them to make them bigger? I feel like 58 locs won’t look full to me which is the exact look I’m going for!
> 
> You couldn’t even see my scalp with my starter locs! Did I mess up having my loctition put styles in my hair and twist all the way down?! Please help!! I’m willing to start over to get the look I want


They are probably not mature yet. I would wait a year at least from when you installed to decide about combining


----------



## fifi134 (Aug 20, 2021)

What are you ladies doing to maintain a fresh smelling scalp? I’ve never used heavily scented products, even as a loose natural. I’m finding that even if it’s not from working out heavily, my scalp smells old after 4 days or so. I wash my hair frequently but don’t know how to keep up with this in the cold. It seems like a never ending issue for me. I will always take the clean scalp over lengthening the style, but it’s really annoying to not find a scent that works best.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 20, 2021)

fifi134 said:


> What are you ladies doing to maintain a fresh smelling scalp? I’ve never used heavily scented products, even as a loose natural. I’m finding that even if it’s not from working out heavily, my scalp smells old after 4 days or so. I wash my hair frequently but don’t know how to keep up with this in the cold. It seems like a never ending issue for me. I will always take the clean scalp over lengthening the style, but it’s really annoying to not find a scent that works best.



Whenever I feel like my hair smells "stale" I like to use cream of nature argon leave in conditioner and then holistic heights healing oil. Although, I don't put it on my scalp, I put it on the length of my locs. I usually do this about 1-2xs a week. Both products are really fragrant but in an earthy way.


----------



## GGsKin (Aug 20, 2021)

I lurk in here sometimes. @Guinan Beautiful dp. We used to be in the old wash n go thread at the same time. I just wanted to say your hair looks really good. And the colour looks great on you. You're doing a fantastic job.


----------



## MzSwift (Aug 21, 2021)

fifi134 said:


> What are you ladies doing to maintain a fresh smelling scalp? I’ve never used heavily scented products, even as a loose natural. I’m finding that even if it’s not from working out heavily, my scalp smells old after 4 days or so. I wash my hair frequently but don’t know how to keep up with this in the cold. It seems like a never ending issue for me. I will always take the clean scalp over lengthening the style, but it’s really annoying to not find a scent that works best.


I have stuck with using my own mixtures in a spray bottle.  I try to spray it daily before wrapping my hair up at night but sometimes I use it in the morning. My spray is all water with drops of essential oils in it.  The EOs I prefer are lavender and sweet orange oil.  I wash my hair about once a week, sometimes twice. I don't work out in the traditional sense but I am a SAHM with a 4-year old with special needs and he keeps me on my toes. It's still hot where I am and head sweat is real. My hair doesn't seem to smell. DH and both of my boys have confirmed. Lol.

Also, I have a scalp oil mix that I use a day or so after washing. It's primarily EVOO and grapeseed oil with sweet orange and lavender EOs for scent. I use that as well throughout the week whenever my scalp is feeling dry.

HTH!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 22, 2021)

GGsKin said:


> I lurk in here sometimes. @Guinan Beautiful dp. We used to be in the old wash n go thread at the same time. I just wanted to say your hair looks really good. And the colour looks great on you. You're doing a fantastic job.


Omg! I remember you too!


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 25, 2021)

I’m 7 years locked! I just got a reti yesterday. I’ll post pics when I get to a place with better lighting


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2021)

My locs were looking ashy, stiff,, and dry so I did a deep cleansing shampoo and detox yesterday. Today, they're feeling lighter and soft. I may retwist today. Unfortunately, I found a loc that was thinning at the end.  I’m thinking it’s the result of styling.My loctitian used rubber bands to hold some of my styles and I may have kept the rubber bands in too long. Lesson learned...


----------



## Guinan (Aug 25, 2021)

Platinum said:


> My locs were looking ashy, stiff,, and dry so I did a deep cleansing shampoo and detox yesterday. Today, they're feeling lighter and soft. I may retwist today. Unfortunately, I found a loc that was thinning at the end.  I’m thinking it’s the result of styling.My loctitian used rubber bands to hold some of my styles and I may have kept the rubber bands in too long. Lesson learned...



Sorry about the thinning loc. Do you plan on cutting it off or waiting it out? What's in your detox?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 25, 2021)

I washed my locs yesterday. It felt sooo good. It had been 3wks since I washed my hair and my scalp was super itchy because of the gel. I usually just use oil and water when retwisting but because it's been so hot and I wore a bun, I decided to use gel.

For style, I think I'll just retwist the front. For shampoo I used dr. Bronner and then I used this black owned body bar, that I also like to use for my hair. It has turmeric and neem.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 25, 2021)

Guinan said:


> Sorry about the thinning loc. Do you plan on cutting it off or waiting it out? What's in your detox?



I decided to mend the loc with a needle and thread. I used Apple Cider Vinegar, Baking soda, a little sea salt, and lemon juice. I really helped to remove some dirt and build up in my locs.


----------



## Foxglove (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## Guinan (Aug 26, 2021)

Foxglove said:


> View attachment 475273View attachment 475275



Your sisterlocs are gorgeous!!!


----------



## DVAntDany (Aug 26, 2021)

I no longer have locs but I’d loved them when I had them. I woke up with great looking hair everyday and I practically did nothing with it. If I can help in anyway, let me know

1. How long have you been on your loc journey?
July 2017-April 2020
2. What made you decide to embark on a loc journey?
I was frustrated with wash and gos. Tired of having either wet slimy  hair all day or hair as hard as a brick. I started to really like braids and wanted to have something like that permanently. Plus I moved far far away from my mom who was always against them.
3. How long do you plan to stay loc'd?
Well, they fell out due to chemo last year, but the plan was to keep them until death.
4. What type of locs do you have? Sisterlocs, Traditional, Cultivated, Freeform?
I had self installed microlocs that I retied every 4 to 6 months
5. What process did you use to start your locs?
I braided the first inch and then twisted down the rest of the way. I set it up in a bricklay pattern.
6. How do you maintain your locs?
At first I used an interlocking tool but eventually just used my fingers. I did an  2 point rotation interlocking pattern. Everything else was confusing and I would wind up with holes. 

I washed with a clarifying shampoo  and occasionally used rose water. Eventually, I went to Yannie the Locologist. She did hot oil treatments. I’m not sure how she interlocked them. I went to her to make them a little bigger because the front of my hair grew away from the locs. I went to her 3 months before I found out I had cancer. 
7. What, if any, products do you use on your locs?
My favorite products were from the Dr. Locs brand. I didn’t really use oils, butters or conditioners. My favs were the prepoo and shampoo.






I started on natural hair that stretched to armpit length. My hair shrunk up so much while in locs. The first 7 months my hair looked like tiny curls all over my head. Then shortly after that my hair began to stick out and had little balls all over the ends. I use to wear it in a ponytail of sorts but that stopped it from looking right when loose. So I gave up putting my hair up or wearing headbands. At first I looked like a palm tree for a few months. Then it settled down and hung properly. I never covered it and just slept on a cotton pillow case. By the end of the 2nd year, my completely unprocessed hair started to fade in color. It started turning brown and my ends blonde.

My locs were super soft and spongy. They still had a spring factor. Before they fell out, they reached arm pits length


----------



## DVAntDany (Sep 2, 2021)

Whimsicalgodess said:


> Hey everyone. So I’m about 5 months in and my locs aren’t getting as big as I would like them too. I have very thick hair (amount and strand size) so I’m not understanding?? Only the top of my hair is getting poofy, but not the back. But even the top isn’t as poofy as I would like.
> 
> I have 117 locs. Should I combine them to make them bigger? I feel like 58 locs won’t look full to me which is the exact look I’m going for!
> 
> You couldn’t even see my scalp with my starter locs! Did I mess up having my loctition put styles in my hair and twist all the way down?! Please help!! I’m willing to start over to get the look I want


Wait! Once you combine, it’s really hard to separate. Your locs will swell up as they get older. I know it’s hard to wait but patience is key. I don’t feel you have gone through the adolescence/teen stage yet.

I’m not sure of your maintenance method (sorry, haven’t looked yet.), but that can give a temporary look of compacted individual locs. Once I decided to combine most of mine, I wasn’t really happy with the density. My hair was no longer light weight and blowing in the wind. I lost a lot of my fullness even though it still looked very full.

I suggest you wait until your locs mature some before you make such a big decision. My locs were far from mature at the 5 month mark. I still had people complementing me on my curly ends not realizing my hair was locked. I could have easily taken them out by that point too.

Give it some time before you rush into combining them. Joining your locs may still not give you your desired outcome. Also, what did your loctician say?


----------



## nothidden (Sep 22, 2021)

Coilystep said:


> Why did you comb out your sisterlocks?  How long did it take?  What kind of locs do you have now?


Sorry for the hella late response. My consultant cancelled a re-ti appt due to arm and neck pain and it scared me.  The thought of maintaining 400+ locs myself defeated the purpose of getting locs for me: easy, shortened maintenance.  Combing them out took about 2.5 to 3 months, but I took long stretches where I didn't touch them.  I now have traditional locs started with two strand twists and the diamond parting system.  I'll have to post pics as they're really progressing.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 22, 2021)

My last retwist was an epic fail. The summer heat is no joke and I ended up sweating everyday. It practically defeated the purpose of a retwist. I may just wait November before I do it again. In the meantime, I’ll probably stick to shampooing and conditioning.

Speaking of conditioner, I’m looking for a good one now. I also may go back to using a leave in again.

I was going to post a pic of my hair but I’m having trouble uploading.


----------



## imaginary (Oct 2, 2021)

imaginary said:


> Hi all
> 
> *1. How long have you been on your loc journey? *Since Sep.16.2020 so about 3 days
> 
> ...


One year (and a couple weeks) strong. I cannot wait to put highlights in my hair. I eventually want to go blonde, but baby steps ha.

View media item 130801
View media item 130799


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 2, 2021)

Platinum said:


> My last retwist was an epic fail. The summer heat is no joke and I ended up sweating everyday. It practically defeated the purpose of a retwist. I may just wait November before I do it again. In the meantime, I’ll probably stick to shampooing and conditioning.
> 
> Speaking of conditioner, I’m looking for a good one now. I also may go back to using a leave in again.
> 
> I was going to post a pic of my hair but I’m having trouble uploading.


Platinum, 

Can you retie in the summer months and retwist in the cooler months as an option?


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2021)

Alta Angel said:


> Platinum,
> 
> Can you retie in the summer months and retwist in the cooler months as an option?



I haven’t done a retie since the early years of my loc journey. I actually liked that technique back then. I may have to consider your suggestion. Thank you!


----------



## felic1 (Oct 5, 2021)

Foxglove said:


> View attachment 475273View attachment 475275


Woo!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 15, 2021)

Time is FLYING.. best decision ever.
My locs made 6 months Nov 21st.

They still look skinny  lol.

Looking forward to them maturing. 

I'm trusting the process & plan to start sharing progress photos at my one year mark.


----------



## imaginary (Dec 17, 2021)

I finally got around to bleaching my hair. Hoo boy this henna said it wasn't gonna ever leave my side. And I thought I'd love this contrast, but the more I look at it, the less I like it I think. I do love that some parts managed to get to the blonde I like though. But until I can go back and have her lighten the dark parts, I think I may put a brown rinse on it.

View media item 130805
I do love that she managed to do this with any apparent/immediate damage. My curls at the end look the same and the locs also feel the same. When I head back to my loctician next week I'll be more certain though.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 17, 2021)

imaginary said:


> I finally got around to bleaching my hair. Hoo boy this henna said it wasn't gonna ever leave my side. And I thought I'd love this contrast, but the more I look at it, the less I like it I think. I do love that some parts managed to get to the blonde I like though. But until I can go back and have her lighten the dark parts, I think I may put a brown rinse on it.
> 
> View media item 130805
> I do love that she managed to do this with any apparent immediate damage. My curls at the end look the same and the locs also feel the same. When I head back to my loctician next week I'll be sure for certain though.


 LOVE THIS!!!!!!!


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 17, 2021)

I cut my sisterlocks off. I was not a fan of the way my loctitian did my grid. It was sloppy. I also think I had too much of my ends left out. I kept them in for 12 months trying to make myself be ok with it.

Anyway, I plan to lock it up again in the spring/summer. Don't know if I'll do sisterlocks again or just go with microlocks.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 17, 2021)

hairsothick said:


> I cut my sisterlocks off. I was not a fan of the way my loctitian did my grid. It was sloppy. I also think I had too much of my ends left out. I kept them in for 12 months trying to make myself be ok with it.
> 
> Anyway, I plan to lock it up again in the spring/summer. Don't know if I'll do sisterlocks again or just go with microlocks.


Your locs were on my vision board.


----------



## hairsothick (Dec 17, 2021)

yaya24 said:


> Your locs were on my vision board.


Aww. Lol. They were still pretty.

I just wasn't pleased with my grid in the back. Some rows were really bunched together. There was a row that did not extend all the way across my head (basically an extra row on one side). No one could see that except for me. They were beautiful from the outside.


----------



## Alta Angel (Dec 21, 2021)

I will be 18 months locked in January!


----------



## Platinum (Dec 31, 2021)

*HAPPY NEW YEAR, EVERYONE!!  *


----------



## mochalocks (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy new year!!


----------



## Platinum (Jan 26, 2022)

I need to find a good moisturizer for my locs and a good oil for my scalp. I used a little Sulfur 8 grease on my scalp the other day and it really helped with the itching but I want something “minty”.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jan 27, 2022)

Platinum said:


> I need to find a good moisturizer for my locs and a good oil for my scalp. I used a little Sulfur 8 grease on my scalp the other day and it really helped with the itching but I want something “minty”.


My mom has locs and whatever the lady that does her hair uses, I know it has lemongrass in it.


----------



## Platinum (Jan 27, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My mom has locs and whatever the lady that does her hair uses, I know it has lemongrass in it.



Thanks! Hopefully, I can figure out what the product is or try to make a homemade spray with lemongrass.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 6, 2022)

I lost my first loc . Right in my weak spot and it wasn't even bleached. It might be the stress of the past few months are catching up to me tbh, but I wasn't exactly surprised. The locs in that area (edges/temple) don't usually stay and we've only managed to get a few to actually stay and not unravel before the next retightening.

I need to up my nutrition though. I have not been taking care of my insides.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 6, 2022)

I feel like I may be joining you guys really soon. I'm tired of doing my hair and I'm tired of these stylists with 50-11 stipulations. There's just a small matter of the rest of my relaxed hair lol. I just need a break lol. I want something I can reasonably take care of by myself, and I'm torn between loc extensions and no fake hair, plus these people doing locs are kinda outrageous with their prices too, or I'm just really cheap lol.


----------



## Alta Angel (Feb 8, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> My mom has locs and whatever the lady that does her hair uses, I know it has lemongrass in it.


I wonder if it is Dr. Locs Leave-In.  It has lemongrass in it and I love it.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 8, 2022)

Alta Angel said:


> I wonder if it is Dr. Locs Leave-In.  It has lemongrass in it and I love it.


If i recall correctly, I think she makes it herself.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 11, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> hey girl!!!  We're still saving you a seat!


I'm ready for my seat now. Scooch over please


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 11, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm ready for my seat now. Scooch over please


Yaaaaaassssss!!!!  Come on, girl...we been waiting on you!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 12, 2022)

Is there a list somewhere in this thread of products you guys like or found useful? I'm trying to see what I can put on my starter locs and what I shouldn't put on them.


----------



## toinette (Feb 12, 2022)

i think I want microlocs. They’re gorgeous... but then i look over at all my hair products and feel like they would be going to waste if I locked. I’m so torn  I wish microlocs had been on my radar 2 years ago cause all I’ve done since Covid started was stay home or wear a scrub cap at work. I’ve barely worn my hair out in those 2 years so it would’ve been the perfect time for my hair to mature and lock


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 13, 2022)

Any ladies have any styling ideas I can put my locs in before I go into labor next month/early April with my son?

they’re 5 1/2 years old.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 14, 2022)

mochalocks said:


> Any ladies have any styling ideas I can put my locs in before I go into labor next month/early April with my son?
> 
> they’re 5 1/2 years old.


Two strand twists or an updo?


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 14, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Two strand twists or an updo?


Nah. No two strand.  I always get it that styled. Lol.  
I think I may let her do two French braids.


----------



## imaginary (Feb 15, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I feel like I may be joining you guys really soon. I'm tired of doing my hair and I'm tired of these stylists with 50-11 stipulations. There's just a small matter of the rest of my relaxed hair lol. I just need a break lol. I want something I can reasonably take care of by myself, and I'm torn between loc extensions and no fake hair, plus these people doing locs are kinda outrageous with their prices too, or I'm just really cheap lol.


Oooh! That sounds like an adventure. I love the look of loc extensions but I always wonder at the hair matching when it grows out. There was an amazing poster in here that made instant locs with her textlaxed hair so that could be an option for the ends.



mochalocks said:


> Any ladies have any styling ideas I can put my locs in before I go into labor next month/early April with my son?
> 
> they’re 5 1/2 years old.


Crown braid? I always think those look regal no matter how loose/messy they get.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 15, 2022)

mochalocks said:


> Nah. No two strand.  I always get it that styled. Lol.
> I think I may let her do two French braids.


I like the idea of two French braids.  Maybe some type of set for the twist-out or updo will work. 

If all else fails you can always do a bun and dress it up or down or make it messy.  For some reason those are usually my favorite.

Bantu knots may also be an option, but can get cumbersome based on length, thickness etc. And then you would have some great curls from that as well with minimal effort/no other tools or supplies to buy, such as rods.

Spiritlovesbeauty on IG just took hers down and her hair looked good.  She had another style the other day I tried to replicate but I can never pull it off so then I get frustrated. 

I've been wanting to do something different with my hair lately just because, so I am paying more attention to IG and TikTok mostly for ideas, so don't forget about social media.


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 15, 2022)

imaginary said:


> Oooh! That sounds like an adventure. I love the look of loc extensions but I always wonder at the hair matching when it grows out. There was an amazing poster in here that made instant locs with her textlaxed hair so that could be an option for the ends.
> 
> 
> Crown braid? I always think those look regal no matter how loose/messy they get.


True.
I forgot about the crown braid.  I did that style once.


----------



## mochalocks (Feb 15, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> I like the idea of two French braids.  Maybe some type of set for the twist-out or updo will work.
> 
> If all else fails you can always do a bun and dress it up or down or make it messy.  For some reason those are usually my favorite.
> 
> ...


I’ll look her up.
Thank you.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 20, 2022)

I bought a bunch of stuff from Free the Root and they're multi purpose so this should be cool.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 20, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I bought a bunch of stuff from Free the Root and they're multi purpose so this should be cool.


What is Free the Root?  What do they sell?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 20, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> What is Free the Root?  What do they sell?


They sell natural soap bars and mists for locs, and loose hair. It's safe for the skin too according to them. Here's  a link: https://www.freetheroots.com/

They have an Instagram as well








						FreeTheRoots™ (@freetheroots) • Instagram photos and videos
					

121K Followers, 857 Following, 1,959 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from FreeTheRoots™ (@freetheroots)




					instagram.com
				




If the instagram link doesn't work, scroll to the bottom of their homepage and they have a link there.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hey y’all. I haven’t posted in a while because I let my subscription expire.  I couldn’t see all the pics and I still love hair porn so I had to re-up.  Love looking at loc picks and progress so I’m going to have to go back a couple of months just to see all of the luscious loc pics I’ve been missing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 24, 2022)

I got my Free the Roots stuff today. I wish y'all could smell them. The soaps smell fye, however they do smell a bit earthy so if you're not into that, probably just stick to the unscented soap lol. The cinnamon bar soap smells like the Red Hot candy, the lemon spray smells like lemongrass, the snozberries smell like snozberries. I think I'm only going to stick to lemon spray and probably get all of the soaps. I'm not big fan of rose, but the rose definitely smells like roses.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 25, 2022)

I wonder how my hair is going to do with just water and oil since my loose natural hair hates that combination.


----------



## shortycocoa (Feb 26, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I wonder how my hair is going to do with just water and oil since my loose natural hair hates that combination.



It all depends on application.  How were you using water and oil as a loose natural?  More than likely you're not going to be able to use it the same way with locks.

Theoretically, locks and loose natural hair love and need water but water helps the locking process and moisture will keep your locks hydrated on the days you're not using water.  So you don't necessarily have to douse your hair in water every day when you have locks to keep them moisturized.

A spray bottle is essential.  Then just figure out which oils are compatible with your hair.  You might find that oils you were using as a loose natural are too heavy for your locks or your locks might require different needs or prefer different oils.

And also too, you may have to switch oils during warmer vs cooler months...it's a lot to consider.

We all use water and oil differently in this thread.  What works for some may not work for others.  Some ladies mix oil in with whatever spray they use, (I never do--I tend to get sprays that already have oil in them) and that can also vary.

But we're all pretty good about sharing what we do and use and what we put in our spray bottles.

I usually make my own rosewater and mix it with aloe vera juice, glycerin and lavendar and rose essential oils.

But then I have another spray bottle that has Infusium-23 liquid leave in, peppermint oil, glycerin and then I sometimes cut it with water.

I use a sulfur growth oil on my scalp but I haven't been consistent with that but I am about to get back on track with that.

However, I put a different oil on the length of my locks (which is usually just extra virgin olive oil and I may switch to light extra virgin olive oil).

I also like the Jamaican Mango and Lime Moringa Oil on the length of my locks or on my scalp on the days I don't feel like using the sulfur oil.  It's also very light and doesn't weigh my locks down when they're damp or wet.  I actually need to re-up because I'm running low on that.

So this may answer one of your earlier questions about products because some of us really do keep it simple. Locks don't need a whole lot.


I also have a jar of Cantu leave in but I haven't used it on my locks yet but I have a plan for what I might do, I just want to see if it works for my hair the way it works for others that have used it on their locks.

I have seen some YouTubers use it directly on the length of their locks while others mix a small amount in a spray bottle.  I want to try both methods, with more emphasis on the spray.  Just not sure if it would cause build up in my locks especially since it is a leave in.

I loved this product as a loose natural especially during the formative years of my loose natural hair journey.  I did stop using it during the later years because my hair didn't respond to it the same the longer it got.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 26, 2022)

@shortycocoa  thank you for the effort you've put into this post. I just mist my hair with water and pour a little oil (maybe like a quarter size, idk I try different ratios) in my hands, rub them together and apply.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 1, 2022)

Weird question: Can I steam with oil in or will that cause build up?

I was trying to formulate some type of regimen for wash day. What I was thinking was: 
1. Rinse the hair with water for at least 10 minutes before shampooing 
2. Apply a bit of oil and sit under the steamer for 15 minutes 
3. Go about my business 

Wash day may be every 2 weeks or once a month, in-between retwists. I wouldn't steam everytime I washed my hair. I was trying to find a short cut to a hot oil treatment without me constantly getting under the sink lol #1 & #2 could switch spots and I could just towel dry after I shampoo, and just spray my moisturizer and add a touch of oil to seal.

What y'all think?


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 2, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Weird question: Can I steam with oil in or will that cause build up?
> 
> I was trying to formulate some type of regimen for wash day. What I was thinking was:
> 1. Rinse the hair with water for at least 10 minutes before shampooing
> ...


I think you should be able to as long as you're washing your hair on a regular basis and not going too long between wash days.  I wouldn't use a super heavy oil though, maybe try one that is specifically formulated  for a hot oil treatment and see how you like it?

You mentioned a tentative wash schedule but how often would you steam?  Every other month, every 3 months, once a month?  I think you should match it up with your wash day, since you're  already thinking once a month for that as well.  Then you'd be killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 2, 2022)

@shortycocoa  Coming through in the clutch. The Lucky goes wild *imagine me imitating crowd cheering noises*  

Thanks again


----------



## shortycocoa (Mar 2, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @shortycocoa  Coming through in the clutch. The Lucky goes wild *imagine me imitating crowd cheering noises*
> 
> Thanks again


The way I just hollered!   Girl you are a hoot...you're welcome!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 4, 2022)

Trying this loc journey thing again lol Started 03/03/2022
 Oops forgot to add pictures lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 4, 2022)

Not sure how I feel about the parting just yet.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 7, 2022)

It's looking a lot like I need to find a different method to start my locs. I don't know where people are finding these great stylists, but it's obviously not where I am lol.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 7, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's looking a lot like I need to find a different method to start my locs. I don't know where people are finding these great stylists, but it's obviously not where I am lol.


Have you thought about starting microlocs? Maybe you could find a braider that does microbraids and just ask them to do it sans extensions?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 7, 2022)

imaginary said:


> Have you thought about starting microlocs? Maybe you could find a braider that does microbraids and just ask them to do it sans extensions?


Absolutely, except not so micro lol. Naturally Motivated Lady started her locs with braidlocs and her loose hair seemed to resemble mine. Forgot to mention that I potentially have a consultation and I'm going to tell that I'm looking into braidlocs.


----------



## Coilystep (Mar 8, 2022)

Hey everyone. I’m coming up on a year of being locked. I love hair. So happy I decided to lock my hair. I had a fresh retie today and got an updo.
This is the day before my retie

sorry for crazy orientation.


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 8, 2022)

Hey ladies!
I can’t believe I will be five years Sisterlocked next month, time goes so fast. I remember being scared of slippage, wanting to cut my locs, and dealing with comments from “friends”. To now seeing my locs long healthy flourishing!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 12, 2022)

Y'all remember how I said I didn't have sisterlocks money?

Well...

I found microlocs money  

I absolutely LOVE my hair 

Dang I thought I posted but i must've fallen asleep last night lmao


----------



## imaginary (Mar 12, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Y'all remember how I said I didn't have sisterlocks money?
> 
> Well...
> 
> ...


yaaay! Congrats!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 13, 2022)

Here's pictures lol. Excuse the sticker, my kid put it there lol


----------



## Platinum (Mar 13, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Here's pictures lol. Excuse the sticker, my kid put it there lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 17, 2022)

I'm bored I can't do anything with my hair because it's too short   

Still love it though. In hindsight, I should have just gotten the microlocs before I cut my hair lol


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2022)

I tried something different today. What do you think?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 17, 2022)

@Platinum  OooOooh! Sessy!   *wolf whistles*


----------



## Platinum (Mar 17, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @Platinum  OooOooh! Sessy!   *wolf whistles*



Thank you!


----------



## Foxglove (Mar 18, 2022)

@Platinum beautiful hair beautiful face


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 18, 2022)

Platinum said:


> View attachment 479403
> View attachment 479401
> 
> I tried something different today. What do you think?


As my students say, "Purrrrr!!!"  You look beautiful!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2022)

Alta Angel said:


> As my students say, "Purrrrr!!!"  You look beautiful!


Aww thank you!


----------



## Platinum (Mar 19, 2022)

Foxglove said:


> @Platinum beautiful hair beautiful face


Thank you!!


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 23, 2022)

Hey ladies that interlock, one of my locs got caught in a purse strap and when I went to remove it the loc. Anyway to fix this?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 23, 2022)

mz.rae said:


> Hey ladies that interlock, one of my locs got caught in a purse strap and when I went to remove it the loc. Anyway to fix this?View attachment 479509


What I've seen was people cut off where it thinned and crocheted it back on. Let me see if I can find a video.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 23, 2022)

@mz.rae  video starts at 2:18


----------



## Alta Angel (Mar 24, 2022)

My locs are looking great!  My only trouble areas are my temples.  I think I am going to have to interlock them if I ever want them to loc.  Braiding the and doing a retwist at the roots is not working...


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 24, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> What I've seen was people cut off where it thinned and crocheted it back on. Let me see if I can find a video.





ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @mz.rae  video starts at 2:18


Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 24, 2022)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you so much!!!!


No problem


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 27, 2022)

Hey ladies! So sorry I've been a stranger. A LOT has gone on, including a relocation back to my home state.

So adding the loc extensions last year was a great decision for me because it allowed me to have one less stressor in life.  Being able to just throw my locs up in a bun or ponytail everyday was the break I needed from my hair.  Now that the big move is over (even though there's still a lot of work ahead on the "new" house), I am ready to remove the extensions. I'm leaning toward just cutting them out for more than one reason. The main reason is that I am not happy with the size of my locs overall. The low maintenance of the larger size has been great for all that has been going on in my life. Conversely, I have not felt quite like myself with these size locs long term. 

My typical go-to style on loose hair for over a decade was mini/micro braids, no extensions. And I'm leaning toward combing out this set of locs in order to install mini/micro locs instead. I think that will go a long way to helping me feel more like myself. The only thing holding me back is the increased maintenance. Not just talking about retightenings but also smaller locs and my fine strands are more prone to marrying. So I'll be spending a lot of time separating my locs and new growth to get ahead of that.  I have really enjoyed not having my hands in my hair so often. It's also my understanding that once they mature, the tendency to marry decreases along the length of the loc. I will still have to maintain the new growth area.

Looking at my locs right now, I parted with the idea that my locs would swell up to the size of the parts. I will be 2 years locced in July and my locs are not anywhere near the size of my parts. I expected this because I have fine strands. I wanted to try anyway, just in case. Now that I know, I believe that smaller parts will help my locs to look fuller. My hair is about medium density, probably slightly below, so more parts will help in that regard as well.  So I'm going to be restarting my journey sometime in the next couple of months once I decide between braidlocs or interloccing to start them.

This is likely the method, parting, etc that I'm gonna use.  And I love her idea of using a metal yarn needle.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 27, 2022)

Also, here's my little one's journey so far. His locs not only fit his lifestyle but also his personality. He has been my little caveman since the moment he was born and I love to let him roam free and confident in his independence. He's got some sensory issues so brushing and styling his hair daily has torturous for all involved.  Loccing his hair has seemed to help him feel even more carefree - which is my hope for all little ones. I hope these pix upload properly.

Pre locced hair - happy and free mostly



We would only ponytail for appointments or if we were going somewhere (sometimes, lol)



He was soooooo excited when I parted his hair for the locs and braided the sections. He does not sit still for hair (or much of anything for that matter) so the parts are not perfect, but perfect enough.





Starter locs done 13-Jun-21. He's got a soft texture so I had to braid first and then twist the rest of the way to keep the twists from unraveling.


front


I swear they started budding almost immediately. Here they are getting fluffy in Sept


Oct 2021 - started ponytailing the top to keep his hair out of his face. His natural hair had so much shrinkage he didn't have to worry about it. Locs were already forming at this point.



October retie - I interlock and try hard not to do it too tightly


Jan 2022- pretty much locced and overdue for a retie, lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 27, 2022)

@MzSwift  Oh. Emm. Gness. Swifty him so HANDSOME   My ovaries was feeling a lil tingle but I had to shut that shi..ttake mushrooms DOWN  I  love what you've done with his hair. My kid doesn't like the combing or the cutting but we compromised on like a high top fade of sorts. How are you liking the new place? Was it an easier adjustment since you're somewhat familiar with the landscape? Tell me everything


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 27, 2022)

Slowly converting all my twists to loose braids because I'm tired of retwisting them lol


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 27, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  Oh. Emm. Gness. Swifty him so HANDSOME   My ovaries was feeling a lil tingle but I had to shut that shi..ttake mushrooms DOWN  I love what you've done with his hair. My kid doesn't like the combing or the cutting but we compromised on like a high top fade of sorts. How are you liking the new place? Was it an easier adjustment since you're somewhat familiar with the landscape? Tell me everything


Heeyyyy my favorite play cousin!!   I'm so happy to see you in here! I'm rooting for you and your micro locs!! That's so funny bc a fade was my compromise w my oldest son too but now he wants his locs back. Lol.

Thank you, sis! Yes girl, the DMV was ok - I think I'll miss the weather the most. But I had to come back home. I miss the vibe and I'm gonna ease back into hustling and ballrooming. Besides, we get more for our money here in the Midwest. And they can keep that traffic, we don't want it! Lol. Surprisingly, I'm seeing tons of locs here! When did that happen?


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 27, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Slowly converting all my twists to loose braids because I'm tired of retwisting them lol


Twists won't stay in mine or either of my sons' heads either. So then I realized that I had to borrow every few rotations. And then end the twist in braids.  That was how I started my last set of locs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 27, 2022)

@MzSwift  This is my 3rd set this month   I got the 1st set, March 3 took them down because the parts were weird and that stuff she used on my hair was flaky denna mug, then I got another set March 5th and took that down because the man gave me rectangle parts and whatever he used on my head made it super sticky so I took those down and finally got microlocs March 11th. Good thing I had my taxes or I would've been stuck like Chuck. I don't know who that is, but I would've been stuck like him hee hee hee. She didn't interlock all the way down and left some loose hair out. I saw where she was going with the vision, but my hair isn't long enough (cut it before I got the 1st set of locks) and I look like a root vegetable  but I can live with it. I really wish I just would've gotten them from the start. Wasted all my good tax dollars.

*sings* Hustle, hustle, hustle, go get the money, go get the money! This weather is smoking..genitals. Which ballrooming? The Pose tv show kind or the regular kind? I need to figure how to make some cash under the table lmao. Welcome back, welcome back, welcome baaack!


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 28, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  This is my 3rd set this month   I got the 1st set, March 3 took them down because the parts were weird and that stuff she used on my hair was flaky denna mug, then I got another set March 5th and took that down because the man gave me rectangle parts and whatever he used on my head made it super sticky so I took those down and finally got microlocs March 11th. Good thing I had my taxes or I would've been stuck like Chuck. I don't know who that is, but I would've been stuck like him hee hee hee. She didn't interlock all the way down and left some loose hair out. I saw where she was going with the vision, but my hair isn't long enough (cut it before I got the 1st set of locks) and I look like a root vegetable  but I can live with it. I really wish I just would've gotten them from the start. Wasted all my good tax dollars.
> 
> *sings* Hustle, hustle, hustle, go get the money, go get the money! This weather is smoking..genitals. Which ballrooming? The Pose tv show kind or the regular kind? I need to figure how to make some cash under the table lmao. Welcome back, welcome back, welcome baaack!


  

You are a mess!  
In the Detroit area "hustle" is shuffle/linedancing and "ballroom" is a really smooth partner dance done to RnB or Hip Hop, similar to Chicago's stepping.  It'll be a while before I go anywhere though bc it's not worth bringing COVID home. Lol.

LOL, "root vegetable?"  I think I heard a lady on YT say "plucked chicken."  LOL!!  That beginning baby locs phase is no joke!

I'm really excited to cut this hair and start over. I think the smaller locs will look fuller. I used a sea salt spray to help my older son's loc progress a little faster, I think I'm gonna try that too this time.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 29, 2022)

@MzSwift  I was alll the way off   
Yes I look like a rutabaga or something lmao. My face is big, but my hair is little, sticking up every which way, and doing whatever the heck it wants, like a toddler lol


----------



## Cattypus1 (Mar 29, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  I was alll the way off
> Yes I look like a rutabaga or something lmao. My face is big, but my hair is little, sticking up every which way, and doing whatever the heck it wants, like a toddler lol


Hey @ItsMeLilLucky!  Your posts crack me up. I totally remember the toddler stage. I applaud anyone going through that stage and owning it!  I hope you are taking plenty of pics. The look back helped me so much as my toddlers grew up.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 29, 2022)

Just started combing out my locs. One down, 98 more to go.  I'm so excited about putting in the microlocs. I should've done that from the beginning but I really needed some lazy hair and I was worried that I would spend too much time and effort keeping them from marrying.

So far, not much build up. I only use my Dr. Woods raw black soap (liquid) to wash and a henna tea for conditoning. Also oils for the scalp and after wetting my hair.  That's been my regi since I started. I haven't once clarified so I'll see what it looks like under there. lol

I've been cutting them in half and then combing out from there. So I was able to do one in about an hour.  Using the metal part of a rat tail comb. I also have a dog flea comb for backup - saw a lady on YT using that. I'm anticipating that it should take me about 3 weeks.

I will say this, I am not tempted AT ALL to keep my hair loose. I think the part that has given me pause about this take down has been the thought of having to detangle, wash and condition my loose hair again.  



Final pic.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 30, 2022)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey @ItsMeLilLucky!  Your posts crack me up. I totally remember the toddler stage. I applaud anyone going through that stage and owning it!  I hope you are taking plenty of pics. The look back helped me so much as my toddlers grew up.


Ty, I'm a little funny sometimes lol I take pictures but I don't post them. Everyone doesn't need to see errythang


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Mar 30, 2022)

@MzSwift  Go Swifty! Be fast as..yourself  I'm so excited for you  Your microlocs are gonna look so delicious when you put them in I was asked if I was taking my hair down (converting twists to braids) and almost a mini breakdown at the thought of taking all these locs down and dealing with my loose hair myself. Now maybe in the future I'll feel different, but as of now *puts on Pooty Tang voice* I gots to say the nay no.


----------



## imaginary (Mar 30, 2022)

MzSwift said:


> Just started combing out my locs. One down, 98 more to go.  I'm so excited about putting in the microlocs. I should've done that from the beginning but I really needed some lazy hair and I was worried that I would spend too much time and effort keeping them from marrying.
> 
> So far, not much build up. I only use my Dr. Woods raw black soap (liquid) to wash and a henna tea for conditoning. Also oils for the scalp and after wetting my hair.  That's been my regi since I started. I haven't once clarified so I'll see what it looks like under there. lol
> 
> ...


They're GORG! But honestly, If I had as much hair as you do, I'd be the kind of lazy to pull out a bit at a time, wash those and put the microlocs in all at once.


----------



## MzSwift (Mar 30, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  Go Swifty! Be fast as..yourself  I'm so excited for you  Your microlocs are gonna look so delicious when you put them in I was asked if I was taking my hair down (converting twists to braids) and almost a mini breakdown at the thought of taking all these locs down and dealing with my loose hair myself. Now maybe in the future I'll feel different, but as of now *puts on Pooty Tang voice* I gots to say the nay no.



 I am seriously expecting to look like a "plucked chicken" when they're first installed. Lol. Even when I was natural and texlaxed, I always hated my mini braids when they were first done bc it looks so scalpy.




imaginary said:


> They're GORG! But honestly, If I had as much hair as you do, I'd be the kind of lazy to pull out a bit at a time, wash those and put the microlocs in all at once.



Oooh, sis, I am so tempted!  I would totally do that but I think it'll make reties and separation easier if have straight rows. So I wanna have it a bit more loose before converting them. Maybe I can still do something like what you're suggesting.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 1, 2022)

Day 4 of the comb out and 16.5 locs combed out. I'm stopping halfway on this one bc I'm pooped and I don't want to make a mistake.
I'm half tempted to cut these mugga muggas out tho, for real. I'm so tired. 16.5 / 99.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 1, 2022)

MzSwift said:


> Day 4 of the comb out and 16.5 locs combed out. I'm stopping halfway on this one bc I'm pooped and I don't want to make a mistake.
> I'm half tempted to cut these mugga muggas out tho, for real. I'm so tired. 16.5 / 99.


Well at least you don't need an in-between style lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 5, 2022)

@MzSwift  How goes it? The takedown process. I'm getting tired of being bald headed so I'm probably going to add some hair at the bottom. I have some human afro kinky bulk hair I bought a while back. Maybe I can attempt some Lilian Okibe-like locs. I'm gonna try after I get my first retightening.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 5, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  How goes it? The takedown process. I'm getting tired of being bald headed so I'm probably going to add some hair at the bottom. I have some human afro kinky bulk hair I bought a while back. Maybe I can attempt some Lilian Okibe-like locs. I'm gonna try after I get my first retightening.



Actually that's what I did, except I used synthetic braiding hair. Once they were in, it made life so much easier for me and I just retightened as usual. One tip is don't add bulk, only add length. I used really thin grabs of hair, crocheted it through my loc halfway down and then used the crochet/instalock method and interlocking to create the lock in the braiding hair.

But if you decide not to add hair, you know there's headwraps (full and partial), cute caps, pinning them up, etc.  

It's takedown Day 8 and with everything going on, I'm averaging about 4 a day. I took a day off on Day 5. I have 32 locs down. I just threw away a whole Walmart bag full of a ball of hair and stuff that was in the loc. ** Which feels really weird to me bc when I was growing up, my mom always made us save the hair from our brushes and stuff and then we would go outside and burn it. Something my grandma got her doing so she continued it w us. I stopped doing it and it still feels odd to not do it. Lol.** Apparently, there was a lot of shed hair and lint on the inside of my locs. After watching tons of take down videos, it seems having buildup and stuff in the locs is very normal.


----------



## imaginary (Apr 5, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> @MzSwift  How goes it? The takedown process. I'm getting tired of being bald headed so I'm probably going to add some hair at the bottom. I have some human afro kinky bulk hair I bought a while back. Maybe I can attempt some Lilian Okibe-like locs. I'm gonna try after I get my first retightening.






MzSwift said:


> Actually that's what I did, except I used synthetic braiding hair. Once they were in, it made life so much easier for me and I just retightened as usual. One tip is don't add bulk, only add length. I used really thin grabs of hair, crocheted it through my loc halfway down and then used the crochet/instalock method and interlocking to create the lock in the braiding hair.
> 
> But if you decide not to add hair, you know there's headwraps (full and partial), cute caps, pinning them up, etc.
> 
> It's takedown Day 8 and with everything going on, I'm averaging about 4 a day. I took a day off on Day 5. I have 32 locs down. I just threw away a whole Walmart bag full of a ball of hair and stuff that was in the loc. ** Which feels really weird to me bc when I was growing up, my mom always made us save the hair from our brushes and stuff and then we would go outside and burn it. Something my grandma got her doing so she continued it w us. I stopped doing it and it still feels odd to not do it. Lol.** Apparently, there was a lot of shed hair and lint on the inside of my locs. After watching tons of take down videos, it seems having buildup and stuff in the locs is very normal.



I'm Jamaican and my mother will still get on my case to this day about this, so I just never stopped burning shed hair lol.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 6, 2022)

@MzSwift  My mom used to laugh at me because I would always say "burn it, burn it, burn it" when it came to disposing of shed hair. This was me: 

Now I just throw it away lol


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 6, 2022)

imaginary said:


> I'm Jamaican and my mother will still get on my case to this day about this, so I just never stopped burning shed hair lol.



She is so pretty!!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Trying this loc journey thing again lol Started 03/03/2022
> Oops forgot to add pictures lol


Congratulations, girl!  They look good.   You're a little over a month in.  How do you feel?


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Not sure how I feel about the parting just yet.


Do you feel like the parting is off overall, or just in certain areas?  What don't you like about it?  What size locks did you want?  If you're not happy with the parting it's best to fix it now and not wait.  

I thought your parting was giving thick and full, especially in the front. I also liked the block parting in the back.  But it doesn't matter what I/we think, if ultimately you don't like it and it's not what you want for your hair.  I'm anxious to see how they will turn out either way!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> It's looking a lot like I need to find a different method to start my locs. I don't know where people are finding these great stylists, but it's obviously not where I am lol.


OMG the shade!


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2022)

Coilystep said:


> Hey everyone. I’m coming up on a year of being locked. I love hair. So happy I decided to lock my hair. I had a fresh retie today and got an updo.
> This is the day before my retieView attachment 479243
> 
> sorry for crazy orientation.
> ...


Congratulations!  I love how thick and full of body it is!  That's a nice updo as well.


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2022)

mz.rae said:


> Hey ladies!
> I can’t believe I will be five years Sisterlocked next month, time goes so fast. I remember being scared of slippage, wanting to cut my locs, and dealing with comments from “friends”. To now seeing my locs long healthy flourishing!


I definitely remember your challenges!  I'm so glad you persevered and pushed through those tough times of uncertainty.  Five years is a great milestone to celebrate.  Do you have any plans for your hair or styles in mind to mark your anniversary?


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2022)

Platinum said:


> View attachment 479403
> View attachment 479401
> 
> I tried something different today. What do you think?


I think you look beautiful, Queen!  Love the earrings also.  And where you going at so? *In my Geechie voice*


----------



## shortycocoa (Apr 8, 2022)

mz.rae said:


> Hey ladies that interlock, one of my locs got caught in a purse strap and when I went to remove it the loc. Anyway to fix this?View attachment 479509


Can you sew it back on if it broke off?  Or if it separated you should be able to sew it back together.  It's kind of hard to tell which is the case but it looks like it broke off and separated.

ETA:. It might be easier to sew it back together first, then sew it back on to the point of reattachment.   I did this with a few locks during my last retightening.  I have also just went ahead and combined some locks via sewing.  Couldn't be happier.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 8, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> I think you look beautiful, Queen!  Love the earrings also.  And where you going at so? *In my Geechie voice*



Thank you!


----------



## Alta Angel (Apr 8, 2022)

I recently purchased the Q-Redew hand held steamer as a way to incorporate weekly steams into my regimen.  I still use my hooded steamer on wash days.  I am loving the hand held steamer though!  For whatever reason, it has a straight-iron effect on my locs.  Sometimes my locs are bent when I wake up in the morning, and the steamer just straightens things out.  I like it!

Edited to add my latest pic.  I am 21 months now.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 8, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations, girl!  They look good.   You're a little over a month in.  How do you feel?


Thanks! The first two sets, I didn't really care for, but I love my microlocs. I just wish I kept more of my hair lol


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 8, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> Do you feel like the parting is off overall, or just in certain areas?  What don't you like about it?  What size locks did you want?  If you're not happy with the parting it's best to fix it now and not wait.
> 
> I thought your parting was giving thick and full, especially in the front. I also liked the block parting in the back.  But it doesn't matter what I/we think, if ultimately you don't like it and it's not what you want for your hair.  I'm anxious to see how they will turn out either way!


I didn't like the parting because they were way smaller in the front than in the rear and whatever she used on my hair made it flaky.


----------



## Foxglove (Apr 8, 2022)

Realized I’m just about at waist length


----------



## Coilystep (Apr 9, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> Congratulations!  I love how thick and full of body it is!  That's a nice updo as well.


Thanks


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 15, 2022)

Got my retie appointment in 2 weeks, just waiting on confirmation.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 28, 2022)

Got my first retie and I guess it's back to doing my hair myself *sigh*


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 29, 2022)

@ItsMeLilLucky 

Aww, what happened?


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 29, 2022)

MzSwift said:


> @ItsMeLilLucky
> 
> Aww, what happened?


Really barebones service this time. And I noticed issues when I got home.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 30, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Really barebones service this time. And I noticed issues when I got home.


Oh no! I hope not anything that's gonna cost you hair or progress.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 30, 2022)

MzSwift said:


> Oh no! I hope not anything that's gonna cost you hair or progress.


Aww    I don't think so, but my retie was kinda rough.


----------



## MzSwift (Apr 30, 2022)

Totally forgot to update!!

So it took me 24 days but I finally combed out my (99) locs. I took about 5 days off so I guess it would've only taken me 19 days to do it. I originally just converted them to twists as I went along. So when I finished, I did a quick wash and condition. I knew I would be converting them to smaller twists but I wanted to see what it looked like - it's been about 8 years since I've last seen my natural hair.

Before take down:


I cut each loc in half and then started the comb out. First loc done! Took about 1.5 hrs:


Finally done, washed and conditioned. Better than starting from a shaved head, in my opinion:

  

So I split all of them in half, some into thirds, because I wanted smaller twists to gauge if I want locs that size:

 

I do like them smaller but I feel like they're not small enough - esp if they're gonna swell up as locs.
And it still looks pretty flat to me. So I can see them looking flat as they start to loc up.
My rough math puts them at about 200-210 twists. I think sistalocks are usually double that amount.
I really don't want to have to do braidouts on my locs in order to make them as full as I want them to look on my face.

So I think I'm gonna spend a few months in mini twists or mini braids until I find a size I want to let loc up.
I will NOT be wearing my hair loose at all. I just plan to redo them every 3-5 weeks, one at a time.
I don't want them too small where there's only a few strands supporting a loc that will eventually be long and heavy.
I swear fine hair seems to make this such a complicated decision for me.
I really wasn't feeling the thicker locs on me, I didn't like the way they looked or felt. And I'm loving washing my hair daily!!
I'm happy to be doing this again and without texlaxed hair so I want to get it right. I'll be back when I decide to let it loc.
Until then, I'll keep lurking.
Sending you ladies lots of love!!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Apr 30, 2022)

@MzSwift  Looking good! I'm thinking about doing the same thing you did but take them down to redo them roughly keeping the same parts. We'll be here when you're ready to come back

I don't like the ends of my hair. The color and texture is looking a bit  to me lately and it is not growing on me.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 1, 2022)

Okayyyy, so I cut the straight ends off and I feel totes better. Now my locs are starting to look like locs.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 1, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Okayyyy, so I cut the straight ends off and I feel totes better. Now my locs are starting to look like locs.


Here's the aftermath of me cutting majority of my straight ends.


----------



## MzSwift (May 1, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Here's the aftermath of me cutting majority of my straight ends.


Oohh, I can barely see your parts and you just got a retie?? You must have high density bc they look so thick! (I'm jealous, lol) They're gonna be awesome as they mature!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 1, 2022)

@MzSwift  I do lol I don't know if you remember but once I cut half my off when I was natural and still had a decent puff. Thanks Swifty, I thought I was going to just "breeze" past this process like I do with my loose natural hair. My hair Kendrick Lamar'd me and I got humbled real quick


----------



## imaginary (May 2, 2022)

MzSwift said:


> Totally forgot to update!!
> 
> So it took me 24 days but I finally combed out my (99) locs. I took about 5 days off so I guess it would've only taken me 19 days to do it. I originally just converted them to twists as I went along. So when I finished, I did a quick wash and condition. I knew I would be converting them to smaller twists but I wanted to see what it looked like - it's been about 8 years since I've last seen my natural hair.
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair! I have fine hair too and one thing my sisterlocks consultant had to point out for me was that some sections had to be done slightly bigger than others because while your locs will swell over time, afterwards they're going to shrink again and you have to ensure the base is still strong enough for that. Also you don't wanna go too small and be overwhelmed with maintenance. 

Can't wait to see your final install!


----------



## MzSwift (May 2, 2022)

imaginary said:


> Beautiful hair! I have fine hair too and one thing my sisterlocks consultant had to point out for me was that some sections had to be done slightly bigger than others because while your locs will swell over time, afterwards they're going to shrink again and you have to ensure the base is still strong enough for that. Also you don't wanna go too small and be overwhelmed with maintenance.
> 
> Can't wait to see your final install!


Thank you, sis! 
I keep thinking that if I go too small, I can always combine. But If I go too big again... I'mma just shave it if I have to start over.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 5, 2022)

Sooo...

I know it's because I'm in my feelings, cause this week was like  but I kinda wanna take my locs down and wait until my hair gets longer, then put them back in. My face looks huge, my hair length is not complimentary, and I'm tired of wearing headband, wraps and stuff. Maybe I should put a style over them.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 5, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sooo...
> 
> I know it's because I'm in my feelings, cause this week was like  but I kinda wanna take my locs down and wait until my hair gets longer, then put them back in. My face looks huge, my hair length is not complimentary, and I'm tired of wearing headband, wraps and stuff. Maybe I should put a style over them.



I'm sorry you're feeling frustrated about your hair right now.  Yes, I think you should consider a style over them.  Not sure if you want to wear wigs in this heat, but that's also an option that I see on some women with locks.  Also, maybe you can try loc extensions or faux locs that can be removed as your own hair grows out and goes through the maturation process.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 5, 2022)

I'm mad late but my locks turned 4 years old last month.  I didn't really do anything special to celebrate.  Thought about doing two strand twists that I could convert to a twist out but after thinking about execution after wash day I said nah...

I do wanna do it one day though. And it's time for some new color for spring as well.  

I wanted to ask...those of you who do twists and twist outs, do you use some type of setting lotion/mousse for definition and hold or just plain water/twisting on damp hair?


----------



## shortycocoa (May 5, 2022)

So much has happened...I made the decision to cut DS 1's locks several months ago.  He was not sitting still for the maintenance, wash days were problematic, and separating his locks was a chore.  His hair was so matted all over and hadn't been retightened in over a year.

Some of his locks had already been thinning and it got to the point where they were breaking off in my hand during the wash.  He was sad after, I think, but we took him to the barbershop and called it a day.  Now he gets haircuts and is used to the process. 

We explained to him that he could get locks again when he's older if he wants them again and can sit for the maintenance, but not right now.  I also didn't like how the ABA team were dragging their  with helping with a solution to our issues.  So we took matters into our own hands. 

Looking back on it, there were a lot of things I probably could have done differently, but of course hindsight is always 20-20.

DS 2 still has his locks...but we let it be known every time that his locks can go too if he decides he doesn't want to sit still for hair washing and retightening.   I am not playing with these kids anymore.    This strategy seems to be working.


----------



## Cheekychica (May 6, 2022)

Hey ladies, I’m still lurking and reading and liking posts. My locs are going to be 2 years old this August, time has really flown by!

They’re growing but the back is growing faster than my crown so I feel like I have a slight mullet lol.

Here’s a recent pic and a comparison pic:


----------



## shortycocoa (May 6, 2022)

Cheekychica said:


> Hey ladies, I’m still lurking and reading and liking posts. My locs are going to be 2 years old this August, time has really flown by!
> 
> They’re growing but the back is growing faster than my crown so I feel like I have a slight mullet lol.
> 
> Here’s a recent pic and a comparison pic:


They so juicy!!!! I love them.  Your hair looks goodt!


----------



## Cheekychica (May 6, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> They so juicy!!!! I love them.  Your hair looks goodt!


Thank you!


----------



## simplycee (May 6, 2022)

My locs turned 4 in March. I’ve given up the battle against gray.


----------



## shortycocoa (May 7, 2022)

simplycee said:


> My locs turned 4 in March. I’ve given up the battle against gray.View attachment 480503


Beautiful!


----------



## Platinum (May 7, 2022)

I can't believe that I'm coming up on 8 years locked!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 7, 2022)

I found my London Loc tool, so one by one I'm going to convert my locs to full interlocs instead of this braid/twist interloc thing I have going on lol


----------



## imaginary (May 10, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Sooo...
> 
> I know it's because I'm in my feelings, cause this week was like  but I kinda wanna take my locs down and wait until my hair gets longer, then put them back in. My face looks huge, my hair length is not complimentary, and I'm tired of wearing headband, wraps and stuff. Maybe I should put a style over them.



I mean I agree with maybe adding loc extensions or braids or faux locs over them to ease into it for a few months. Whatever makes you feel comfy tbh.



shortycocoa said:


> I'm mad late but my locks turned 4 years old last month.  I didn't really do anything special to celebrate.  Thought about doing two strand twists that I could convert to a twist out but after thinking about execution after wash day I said nah...
> 
> I do wanna do it one day though. And it's time for some new color for spring as well.
> 
> I wanted to ask...those of you who do twists and twist outs, do you use some type of setting lotion/mousse for definition and hold or just plain water/twisting on damp hair?


I do flat twist-outs and I mainly use water or my tea sprays. Mousse only gave me an itchy scalp that I could tell, but maybe I wasn't using a good mousse haha


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 10, 2022)

Starting on my retie in bits and pieces. I've been using my fingers to retie because I can't put them down and lose them. Of course that means it's not as snug lol.


----------



## Cattypus1 (May 10, 2022)

Hey y’all. I have been demoted to lurk status. A medical treatment has caused me to lose my hair. Never fear, it will grow back. I cut my locs off when they were hanging by a thread. I saved them so maybe I’ll reattach them once my hair grows back. Anyway, I still love to see locs and all the progress y’all are making so keep the pics coming.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 10, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> Starting on my retie in bits and pieces. I've been using my fingers to retie because I can't put them down and lose them. Of course that means it's not as snug lol.


Also decided to not interloc from ends to roots. I'm just gonna go with the flow. If I feel like converting the braids to twists, that's fine but if I don't, that's fine too. In a year or so, if I don't like them I'll just take them down and redo them.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 10, 2022)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey y’all. I have been demoted to lurk status. A medical treatment has caused me to lose my hair. Never fear, it will grow back. I cut my locs off when they were hanging by a thread. I saved them so maybe I’ll reattach them once my hair grows back. Anyway, I still love to see locs and all the progress y’all are making so keep the pics coming.


 
You'll come back better than before.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 11, 2022)

I know y'all probably tired of hearing me complain, and I am too lmao, but the more I go through my hair, the more I wish I would have started my own locs. Can you believe I _STILL_ have straight hair at the ends after I cut what I thought was all the straight ends off?  Plus my hair is so many different lengths that I kinda want to just take my hair down to get a trim, then loc it back up. This when I tell myself "Lay down, Lucky" and I'll be like "jokes on you, I'm already laying down."


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 17, 2022)

Sooo..

I'm taking my locs down. I'll be back again.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (May 19, 2022)

I hope y'all didn't make bets on how long I was gonna keep a style. To whomever lost, I'm sorry


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2022)

How is everyone doing? It's been a while since I've checked in. I'm dealing with some serious dryness lately, I don't know why. I'm going to try to do a DC this weekend.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 30, 2022)

Platinum said:


> How is everyone doing? It's been a while since I've checked in. I'm dealing with some serious dryness lately, I don't know why. I'm going to try to do a DC this weekend.


I'm still existing on this mortal plane lol Do you think it could be the air or water that's causing the dryness?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2022)

ItsMeLilLucky said:


> I'm still existing on this mortal plane lol Do you think it could be the air or water that's causing the dryness?



I'm not sure. It may be something that my loctitian uses. I know that I had some breakage a while back but I think it may have came from the rubber bands that she used for the styles. I'm thinking about getting some lab work done. A fitness coach suggested that I should get this done. I'm almost 50 now so we need to see if I'm having any vitamin deficiencies or possibly hormones (menopause,?)


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jul 30, 2022)

Platinum said:


> I'm not sure. It may be something that my loctitian uses. I know that I had some breakage a while back but I think it may have came from the rubber bands that she used for the styles. I'm thinking about getting some lab work done. A fitness coach suggested that I should get this done. I'm almost 50 now so we need to see if I'm having any vitamin deficiencies or possibly hormones (menopause,?)


The lab work sounds like a good idea. Sometimes we're deficient in minerals we don't even think about lol.


----------



## Alta Angel (Oct 9, 2022)

I am posting this here, even though it's a ghost town...

I am almost 27 months in.  My goal is to be APL length by the end of the year.


----------



## Coilystep (Oct 9, 2022)

18 months and counting.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 9, 2022)

I'm still here. Lol. I went to the salon the other day and decided to try pipe cleaner curls. I'm still trying to get use to them because im used to having my hair down. Istill have the pipe cleaners in and will probably take them out sometime this week or next.


----------



## secretdiamond (Oct 9, 2022)

Beautiful heads of hair!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 26, 2022)

Hey ladies!  I have been MIA for a while but I am still here.  This month makes 4 1/2 years locked for me, and I believe DS 2 is a little over 4 years locked as well. 

 I fell off of our regular maintenance schedule hard, but recently retightned his last month, I believe and just finished mine on Monday.   Still takes me 3 days to do it.  I might have to be good with that. 

I also hadn't retightened mine in 8 months but I was also fine with that as well.  I actually may just be a semi freeformer now.  I'm already thinking about the new retightening "schedule", which would put me at the end of May.  

The only concerns I have are about roots and the locks that are smaller than others in diameter, so I will have to make sure I monitor those closely and retighten those as needed to make sure I don't lose them.  I may just combine again, but maybe not my whole head.  I go back and forth on wanting to do that.  

But I will say this...I do like doing my twist outs, so I might not combine all of my locks just for that reason. 

I am also going to do some color in the next couple weeks maybe.  I should have done it before my retightening to kill two birds with one stone but I wanted to address the retightening first and make any necessary repairs.  So I decided not to this time.  

I will come back and post pics later on.  

I'm glad everyone is doing well and doing what is necessary for the health of their beautiful heads of hair. 

Be back soon to update with pics.  Love you ladies!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2022)

Pics:


----------



## Cheekychica (Oct 27, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> Pics:


I love your locs!


----------



## shortycocoa (Oct 27, 2022)

Cheekychica said:


> I love your locs!


Thank you so much!  I love them too. I was just telling one of my friends on Facebook the other day that I think I have finally reached the "can't tell me ish" phase of lock length    

It's only up from here!  Waist, hip and below butt length here I come...


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2022)

I haven’t checked in in a while. I had pipe cleaner curls last month. Here’s a pic of me with a Facebook friend at an event:



i love this style so I will probably wear it again soon!


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 11, 2022)

Platinum said:


> I haven’t checked in in a while. I had pipe cleaner curls last month. Here’s a pic of me with a Facebook friend at an event:
> 
> View attachment 484397
> 
> i love this style so I will probably wear it again soon!


It looks good!  I have yet to try these. How long did this style last for you?


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2022)

Heres a length check pic that I took yesterday. I’ve never had long hair in my life until I locked my hair. It’s the best thing that I could have ever done. My longest locs (about 4 or 5 of them) are almost tail bone length.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 11, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> It looks good!  I have yet to try these. How long did this style last for you?



Thank you! I actually kept the pipe cleaners in for about 2 weeks. I removed them the afternoon before the event and the curls lasted about a week and a half. The curls started to “fall” after that.


----------



## imaginary (Nov 11, 2022)

2 years and almost 2 months later. Still in love with my locs.

View media item 130839


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 12, 2022)

Hey y’all  I haven’t posted in a minute but I’ve been paying attention to some beautiful locs.  Here are a couple of pics just to show you where I’ve been and where I am on this journey.  First pic is one of the last pics right before I cut them off in April 2022.  I was 3 & 1/2 years loced:
Here they are after my big chop (so sad to see them go):

Here I am today, starting over.  It’s gonna be a minute:


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2022)

Cattypus1 said:


> Hey y’all  I haven’t posted in a minute but I’ve been paying attention to some beautiful locs.  Here are a couple of pics just to show you where I’ve been and where I am on this journey.  First pic is one of the last pics right before I cut them off in April 2022.  I was 3 & 1/2 years loced:View attachment 484407
> Here they are after my big chop (so sad to see them go):
> View attachment 484411
> Here I am today, starting over.  It’s gonna be a minute:
> View attachment 484409




Wow! You are so beautiful!! Both styles look great on you!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 14, 2022)

Platinum said:


> Wow! You are so beautiful!! Both styles look great on you!


Aw, thank you.  That is so nice of you to say.


----------



## shortycocoa (Nov 15, 2022)

Platinum said:


> Wow! You are so beautiful!! Both styles look great on you!


True indeed...it's the salt and pepper for me.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 16, 2022)

shortycocoa said:


> True indeed...it's the salt and pepper for me.


Thank you.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Cattypus1 said:


> Thank you.


I would love to have my 3+ years of loc growth back and I would love to think I have the patience to get through the doing-what-it-wants-to-do stage of locs but chemo really changed my hair texture and density. It’s very fine and very straight. It’s baby hair for real……locing  this hair is going to be a totally different experience.  We’ll see if it grows up.


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 26, 2022)

I’ve been going back and forth about what to do when I turn 40 next year. I decided to transition/stop getting retis and hopefully chop at or close to my birthday. I’m sure I’ll look crazy in the interim but I want enough hair to do something with. My locs will be ~9y 4mos and I’ll have just over a year of new growth if I stick to the schedule
As it is here is a recent shot


----------



## Alta Angel (Sunday at 9:39 PM)

I have been locked 2.5 years now.  I LOVE my locs! #50 and fine


----------



## shortycocoa (Monday at 1:50 AM)

Alta Angel said:


> I have been locked 2.5 years now.  I LOVE my locs! #50 and fine


50 where at????? You look 25!  Congrats on your 2.5 year mark.  Your hair looks lovely!


----------



## shortycocoa (Monday at 1:57 AM)

Foxglove said:


> I’ve been going back and forth about what to do when I turn 40 next year. I decided to transition/stop getting retis and hopefully chop at or close to my birthday. I’m sure I’ll look crazy in the interim but I want enough hair to do something with. My locs will be ~9y 4mos and I’ll have just over a year of new growth if I stick to the schedule
> As it is here is a recent shot
> View attachment 484693


What are you going to do with your locks once you cut them?  Has it been hard keeping them separated during your transition so they don't marry?


----------

